# The "Official" Tuna Thread



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Ok...we have an "Official" Sumo thread so i think we need an "Official" Tuna thread. Let's get all of the Tunas (past and present) together in one thread for our viewing pleasure. Her is my quick and dirty pic taken a few minutes ago. Let's see them all!


----------



## 1R0NH31D3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Not nearly as good of a pic as some of the photographers on here but here is one for me.


----------



## jimbojeow (Aug 21, 2008)

White Tuna signs in. Glad to be part of the tuna gang. :-!


----------



## eals112 (Oct 6, 2009)

My Darth is in...


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Tuna... my favourite and sleep watch every single night...




























:thanks


----------



## yester5 (Nov 24, 2006)

Here is my pride and joy...wearing it today:-!


----------



## speedbird119 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hear is my pair of Tuna's, both 7549s...










Best,

Mike


----------



## amuro (Oct 11, 2009)

I love Tuna


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

Still my favorite by far...|>


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

Here is mine with a friend of his.


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

7549-7010


----------



## JERSTERCA (Apr 4, 2008)

I need to get some new photos with it on a Watchadoo. Love the Watchadoo :-!


----------



## Asphaltman (Oct 17, 2009)

I love my Darth Tuna. I traded 2 of my rare frogmen to aquire this beauty, and have never looked back.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Gotta love the Tuna's:-!



















Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

romeo-1 said:


>


Romeo-1..............Excellent SBBN015.......Looks awesome with the Isofrane:-!

Is that a one of Yobokies sapphire crystals as well?

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll play :-d

7c46-7009 and 7c46-7011


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Thanks! The Isofrane is by far my favorite strap option for this watch. Just the stock mineral crystal on this Tuna that happened to catch the light just right! I'll most likely upgrade to sapphire eventually but not until I must open the watch (battery change)...I want to maintain his virginity!



Spring-Diver said:


> Romeo-1..............Excellent SBBN015.......Looks awesome with the Isofrane:-!
> 
> Is that a one of Yobokies sapphire crystals as well?
> 
> ...


----------



## beebox (Jan 12, 2008)

Here is my darth tuna in lembeh straits,indonesia.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Those a some great underwater shots!!


----------



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

mine says hi!


----------



## jole777 (Dec 13, 2008)

And hi from Croatia:


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

*What a watch!*


















I'm loving my Emperor on the Isofrane and Ted Su. |>

Regards,
Adam


----------



## petew (Apr 6, 2006)

Here's one....


----------



## burrppp (Nov 11, 2008)

which model is this...


----------



## petew (Apr 6, 2006)

It's a limited edition version of the 300M 7C46 diver released in Japan earlier this year.

Here's another pic:


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Thats just lovely on that brown nato. :-!
Nice to see this out in the wild.:-d


----------



## hks3sgte (Sep 5, 2009)

Lovely Tuna. The red second hand does it for me!


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Tuna .. wear it today...



















Simple is Better
William


----------



## tunatang (Oct 5, 2010)

heres mine from Singapore










any fellow Singapore tunaeans?


----------



## eals112 (Oct 6, 2009)

petew said:


> Here's one....


Is this the Rose Gold model?


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

My recent acquisition; have wanted one for years, needed to see in person first and when I did, knew I liked it. Wanted a higher end Quartz and this is it!
|>|>
Regards
Robt
Put in on the ABN AMRO sail cloth strap that came with it.









Ok what it is, I did not like the sail strap colour so removed the dye and redyed it black!
Much better for me.


----------



## petew (Apr 6, 2006)

eals112 said:


> Is this the Rose Gold model?


Yes, the color is actually more copper than rose gold. It's the exact same color as what you see on a brand new US Penny.


----------



## SoCal C4S (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow! Look at all of these sweet Tuna's! Anyone want a JSAR for one? PM me if so.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

petew said:


> It's a limited edition version of the 300M 7C46 diver released in Japan earlier this year.
> 
> Here's another pic:


That is such a cool edition! Too rare for me unfortunately!


----------



## chrisrennie44 (Mar 3, 2010)

Been after a Golden Tuna for ages, just received this yesterday!!:-!


----------



## isap63 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey guys, please bare with me. What is a tuna ? is it a lingo for Seiko diving watches ? Why is it called tuna ?


----------



## chrisrennie44 (Mar 3, 2010)

isap63 said:


> Hey guys, please bare with me. What is a tuna ? is it a lingo for Seiko diving watches ? Why is it called tuna ?


Hi. Tuna or Tunacan is the nickname given to the Seiko shrouded divers. Just because the shroud makes the watch case look like a can of tuna i think!:-!


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Here is my Tuna, 600M historical. Lovely Tuna guys keep them coming!

Regards,

Ren


----------



## SoCal C4S (Nov 29, 2009)

*Just purchased mine today!*

And here it is... So stoked!!!


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

dont you guys think the tuna is too thick to wear on a daily basis? Like 'm anyhow, eventhough I don't have one


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*That's a very nice model there Petew!...love the looks of that*

Great pic too, Thanks- ;-)
Jim


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a few of mine from the not so long ago past...
Cheers,
Jim

Year 2000 Historical Reissue - SBDX005









7549 - 600m Golden Grail









7C46 Ashtray









7C46 SBDS018 -









7C46 - SSBS018


----------



## eals112 (Oct 6, 2009)

orpheo said:


> dont you guys think the tuna is too thick to wear on a daily basis? Like 'm anyhow, eventhough I don't have one


It depends, I wear jeans and cargo shorts and tees mostly, so it's fine...
But if you wear a suit, it think it's too thick for the cuffs...


----------



## vRSG60 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Mine arrived on Wednesday - |> SBBN007




























*


----------



## krisstoffer (Aug 19, 2010)

Sbbn011, best diver around imo.


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

jole777 said:


> And hi from Croatia:


This is by far my favorite of the tuna cans. Which model is this and what bracelet?


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: That's a very nice model there Petew!...love the looks of that*

I am really diggin this watch. I will definitely add this watch to my collection. I've noticed that there are many variations of this watch; gold, pvd, auto, quartz, etc.. Can someone help me with which model numbers go with which?


----------



## adrianlee (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: That's a very nice model there Petew!...love the looks of that*

Reviving this great thread.


----------



## ebrandwein (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: That's a very nice model there Petew!...love the looks of that*

Cool thread


----------



## veleno (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm here too!


----------



## krisstoffer (Aug 19, 2010)

The is almost gone here in Austria, so sitting outside drinking Stiegl with all the other ski teachers


----------



## Pint of Brew (Aug 7, 2010)

Glad to see I'm not the only Tuna on Leather fan. Here's my SBBN007 on my favourite sharkskin made very, very well by Brian Johnson of BJStraps.com:


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

jole777 said:


> And hi from Croatia:


Nice 015!
Does anyone know if this SBBN015 bracelet can be adjusted to fit a 6.5 inch wrist?

Thanks,


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Another one joined my team, so here we go














































...together with its friends...




























As you can see the hands of the "new" 7549-7010 have some rust and discoloration so I ordered a set of replacement hands for the sbbn007 and give them a try... I was told that all it needs is to slightly enlarge the hole of the hands which won't cause any problems... can anyone here confirm this or already did it?


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*Nice subdued 7549 Tunacan mariod, I had to look twice thinking you found a SP-1999*

That would be the 1999 scubapro Tunacan.

I like the black coated shroud, makes it look very tough!

Cheers, :-!
Jim


----------



## louis (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Nice subdued 7549 Tunacan mariod, I had to look twice thinking you found a SP-1999*

I´m a modder, and I couldn´t resist. Its a 7549-7010 with 6309 autom.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Nice subdued 7549 Tunacan mariod, I had to look twice thinking you found a SP-1999*



Poseidon-Jim said:


> That would be the 1999 scubapro Tunacan.
> 
> I like the black coated shroud, makes it look very tough!
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim. Of course it would be nice to own one of those scubapro 300m tunas but I bet this would be pretty costly ;-) btw, I never saw one for sale...

I was always hankering for a sbbn007 with a black coated shroud. Then I saw this modded 7549 for sale and had to have it  The surface of the black shroud is very rough compared to the silky and smooth feeling of the 1000m tunas ceramic shrouds but I like it. Imho it adds a kind of tool-ish character...

Cheers,
Mario


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine says hi from Montreal


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

I used to own a SBBN007, but the glare on the crystal drove me nuts!!! How do you guys put up with it?

although, this tread is making me want one again. But dang, they have gone up in price!!! :-s


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*I can agree with that Matt...I prefer the flat crystal 600 & 1000m Tunas*

But those Tunacans sure have a way of drawing you in.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## marin (Feb 21, 2010)

.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

A MattR of Time said:


> I used to own a SBBN007, but the glare on the crystal drove me nuts!!! How do you guys put up with it?
> 
> although, this tread is making me want one again. But dang, they have gone up in price!!! :-s


Love the bracelet on yours!

I know what you mean, but the glare has never impeded actual time reading as that's easily accomplished with a slight tilt of the wrist. For me, it turns out the glare gives visual substance to the beautiful curve of the domed crystal, which has been said to be among the most attractive crystal architecture.

I'm don't care for glares on a flat crystal, but on a domed crystal it's different. In fact, domed crystals refract lights in a way that reduces the glare as compared to flat crystals -- in other words, the same glare on a flat crystal is actually reduced on a domed crystal.

Love the TUNAS!

Best,


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Can someone explain the differences, other than bezel color, between the 007 and the 015 and 017?


----------



## marin (Feb 21, 2010)

007 - discontinued, stainless bezel insert, rings around hour markers, blasted shroud, rubber strap, unsigned crown
015 - current, black bezel insert, solid hour markers, brushed shroud, oyster bracelet, signed crown, marinemaster text on dial
017 - current, stainless bezel insert, solid hour markers, blasted shroud, rubber strap, signed crown, marinemaster text on dial


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

So no REAL differences then like movement or sapphire or materials... So the price increase is due too ??????? Dollar's weakness? Seiko getting greedy?



marin said:


> 007 - discontinued, stainless bezel insert, rings around hour markers, blasted shroud, rubber strap, unsigned crown
> 015 - current, black bezel insert, solid hour markers, brushed shroud, oyster bracelet, signed crown, marinemaster text on dial
> 017 - current, stainless bezel insert, solid hour markers, blasted shroud, rubber strap, signed crown, marinemaster text on dial


----------



## petew (Apr 6, 2006)

Price increases are due to the refinements listed above. Also to add, the hands on the 015 are brushed and definitely nicer than those of the 007 also, the black insert has a hardening treatment applied.

All the little things add up and remember any cost increase to a manufacturer can often quadruple by the time it gets to the consumers hands. Another note: in the 25 years that the 007 was out, Seiko might have increased the price of the 007 by maybe 30 U.S. dollars. Had they implemented 3% price increases every other year like many manufacturers, the new prices of the replacements wouldn't look so drastic.

And of course the big drop in value of the dollar vs. the yen has impacted the price to US buyers.


----------



## marin (Feb 21, 2010)

Exactly, don't forget that the Tunas are the absolute pinnacle of _real_ diver technology.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll Play, here are my 017 and Darth 013 separate and together.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

double post


----------



## marin (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, better pics now!



















More at: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-new-darth-tuna-522444.html


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

petew said:


> Price increases are due to the refinements listed above. Also to add, the hands on the 015 are brushed and definitely nicer than those of the 007 also, the black insert has a hardening treatment applied.
> 
> All the little things add up and remember any cost increase to a manufacturer can often quadruple by the time it gets to the consumers hands. Another note: in the 25 years that the 007 was out, Seiko might have increased the price of the 007 by maybe 30 U.S. dollars. Had they implemented 3% price increases every other year like many manufacturers, the new prices of the replacements wouldn't look so drastic.
> 
> And of course the big drop in value of the dollar vs. the yen has impacted the price to US buyers.


+1.

Don't forget the USD prices we typically see for Japan-only watches include the costly shipment that the Japanese sellers must cover for international delivery to your door in a matter of days. It is an amazing operation -- they have to process the order, package the box well, ship very high priority, pay for the special delivery once in the US, with a delivery person specially running the package finally to you in the end. The cost of this shipping procedure is probably all rolled into the total price that we're seeing on the websites of Japanese sellers.

Worth every penny to me. (Especially in light of what has happened to Japan [March, 2011]... I don't mind sending money into the country.)

I just received the SBBN015 today. I'd say the price reflects the quality very fairly.










It is one solid watch and I'd buy it all over again. (In fact, I did. I had an SBBN017 but flipped it, missed it, so got this one.)

Best,


----------



## krisstoffer (Aug 19, 2010)

Bumping with one of my new Tuna pics


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: Nice subdued 7549 Tunacan mariod, I had to look twice thinking you found a SP-1999*

My grail attained early this month :-!


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Nice subdued 7549 Tunacan mariod, I had to look twice thinking you found a SP-1999*

Love 'em Tunas.








Artist's Concept


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Nice subdued 7549 Tunacan mariod, I had to look twice thinking you found a SP-1999*

Let's keep this thread alive. Happy to be part of that club, love the TUNA!


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Nice subdued 7549 Tunacan mariod, I had to look twice thinking you found a SP-1999*



DM71 said:


> Let's keep this thread alive. Happy to be part of that club, love the TUNA!


great pics!!
I've recently fallen hard for your specific tuna model. I'm thinking of taking the leap in about a month but I'm still hesitant about the bracelet. Ive read many positive reports about the bracelet but I understand it tapers to 18mm at the clasp. I dislike tapering bracelets in general but really have never seen a bracelet taper to 18mm that I would like (examples being the Monster bracelet and a variant of the aftermarket super oyster).

Can you tell me at what point the bracelets begins to taper from 22mm and at what point it eventually tapers to 18mm? Any other thoughts on the weight and heft of this bracelet would be appreciated...I'm really concerned about how it will play on my 8 inch wrist

Lastly, can anyone speak to what makes this particular quartz movement so desirable? I see many comments about this being a great this movement but I haven't seen details on why as I understand this movement is not necessarily more accurate than a basic quartz movement.

Any direction/input is appreciated.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Nice subdued 7549 Tunacan mariod, I had to look twice thinking you found a SP-1999*



ky70 said:


> great pics!!
> I've recently fallen hard for your specific tuna model. I'm thinking of taking the leap in about a month but I'm still hesitant about the bracelet. Ive read many positive reports about the bracelet but I understand it tapers to 18mm at the clasp. I dislike tapering bracelets in general but really have never seen a bracelet taper to 18mm that I would like (examples being the Monster bracelet and a variant of the aftermarket super oyster).
> 
> Can you tell me at what point the bracelets begins to taper from 22mm and at what point it eventually tapers to 18mm? Any other thoughts on the weight and heft of this bracelet would be appreciated...I'm really concerned about how it will play on my 8 inch wrist
> ...


Thanks! The bracelet tapers from the first link attached to the lugs. It goes from 22mm to 19mm on that first link, then from 19mm to 18mm for the second link and all the other links are 18 mm. I do not know how it would fit on an 8" wrist, but I like it a lot on my 7" wrist. I doubt I will ever replace the bracelet on that watch. The weight is ok without being super heavy. I know many people dislike many 20mm Seiko bracelets, like the one on the Sumo, but I'm on the lovers side. This bracelet is very well made with the center links slightly recessed and with the ratcheting divers extension hidden in the clasp. I think it fits the watch to perfection. Also, concerning the crystal comment made by another member about the reflections, well, this must be the best crystal of all the watches in my collection. While it's true that it attracks some reflections(which really do not bother me), we have to keep in mind that this is a watch made for a specific function, which is to be use while diving and this is exactly where that crystal shines. It's magic! Under water that specific dome profile gives the widest viewing angle I have ever seen on a dive watch. No matter how wide the angle is, the crystal does not distort the dial at all ( or very little). Actually, the dial always looks straight and easy to read. Every other dive watches I have create a lot of distortion or mirror effect when on an angle and even with double dome crystal. I know I was quite impressed when I realized that myself. I do not know much about the MOVT, but I think it's a 7 jewels quartz and mine does hit the min/sec marks perfectly, which is a must for me on a quartz.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Nice subdued 7549 Tunacan mariod, I had to look twice thinking you found a SP-1999*

Thank you for the great details...I do appreciate it. The bracelet sounds like it may be too narrow for me but I may give it try as it will be easy to sell the bracelet and I have a thicker 22mm throughout bracelet in mind.


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Nice subdued 7549 Tunacan mariod, I had to look twice thinking you found a SP-1999*


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Nice subdued 7549 Tunacan mariod, I had to look twice thinking you found a SP-1999*

Tuna love lives on...


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

*Ugly Tuna not everyone could stand*









































































ah...Rolex


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugly Tuna not everyone could stand*

Love the tuna


----------



## afridi (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Ugly Tuna not everyone could stand*


IMAG0036 by navman987, on Flickr

My favorite watch.


----------



## edward0711 (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Tuna Thread*

I love mine soooo much. It is so beautiful that it made me buy two.

(Seiko Dime MD Edition )


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

*More pix*



























































































The one that I sold...


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

marin said:


> 007 - discontinued, stainless bezel insert, rings around hour markers, blasted shroud, rubber strap, unsigned crown
> 015 - current, black bezel insert, solid hour markers, brushed shroud, oyster bracelet, signed crown, marinemaster text on dial
> 017 - current, stainless bezel insert, solid hour markers, blasted shroud, rubber strap, signed crown, marinemaster text on dial


Another difference is the lugs on the 015 and 017 are drilled on both sides, not just one side (007)

Why the hell couldn't they drill the lugs on the 013 and really make it worth the ching difference from the 011 ??


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Nice subdued 7549 Tunacan mariod, I had to look twice thinking you found a SP-1999*



watchboy said:


>


Jacky...that is the hide of camo dyed Stingray in the background??....Crikey !!!


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Ugly Tuna not everyone could stand*



seikomatic said:


> ah...Rolex


love the shots and love the strap !!


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Nice subdued 7549 Tunacan mariod, I had to look twice thinking you found a SP-1999*

OK...these are far and away my favorite watches of all time

Chapter 1

007





































eventually put a yellow tail on it










Recently got this one with PVD shroud










SBDX005....this one just for a little while....I was not worthy to own it, not really. Another WUS WIS owns it. It is in its rightful home.



















stay tuned for chapter two and three


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Nice subdued 7549 Tunacan mariod, I had to look twice thinking you found a SP-1999*

I made the plunge - it was between MM300 and Emperor Tuna, and I thought the MM300 would be too similar to my MM600, so Tuna it was!


----------



## DucatiMonster (Nov 12, 2010)

Another NEW Tuna joins the club.


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Nice subdued 7549 Tunacan mariod, I had to look twice thinking you found a SP-1999*








canI play? Tuna & mesh were made for each other IMHO.


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Nice subdued 7549 Tunacan mariod, I had to look twice thinking you found a SP-1999*

I completely agree about Tuna & mesh. I just wish I had some PVD mesh for my SBBN011 & SBDX011


----------



## kayak15 (Jul 8, 2011)

So where can I buy a new tuna at?


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

kayak15 said:


> So where can I buy a new tuna at?


They are Japan only watches. You can buy at Higuchi or Seiya (google for them). Both are trusted dealers here.


----------



## satiriadis (Mar 28, 2009)

Eric L. said:


> They are Japan only watches. You can buy at Higuchi or Seiya (google for them). Both are trusted dealers here.


And chino. I think he's the cheapest of the 3.


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

I hav tuna in the mail from chino now ordered on Thursday night 998 shipped ems. 
Best price I could find. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

OD green ZULU/NATO straps look great on the Tuna :-! i had one for a short time (sold it to a buddy. gotta get another). mine's been residing on Isofranes pretty much exclusively these days. if i ever get off my butt and order some 1.1mm end skinny springbars i'll start wearing my sharkmesh, too :-d




























looks great on a "lumpy" as well :-!


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Chino in the mail today, i am one happy guy. mine says hello!


----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: That's a very nice model there Petew!...love the looks of that*

nice combo...am i right in saying you squeezed in a 24mm strap into the lugs?....does it really work? I have some 24's that I want to use but never thought they would fit in...



ebrandwein said:


> Cool thread


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Before and after pics of my recently acquired SBBN007.

Added ultra black DLC shroud, DLC Hammer bracelet with Seiko 4-hole clasp, black 6309-7040 bezel insert, and AR-coated sapphire. All parts came from Harold at Yobokies. I have some polished torx-head shroud screws coming from Andy in the UK, but they're not here yet. I want to add a signed crown from the SBBN015/017 series, but Seiko-US will not sell them.........

Before:

*









*After:

*


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Killer mod 



cold_beer839 said:


> *Before and after pics of my recently acquired SBBN007.
> 
> Added PVD shroud, PVD Hammer bracelet with Seiko 4-hole clasp, black 6309-7040 bezel insert, and AR-coated sapphire. All parts came from Harold at Yobokies. I have some polished torx-head shroud screws coming from Andy in the UK, but they're not here yet. I want to add a signed crown from the SBBN015/017 series, but Seiko-US will not sell them.........
> 
> ...


----------



## Trekker168 (Sep 16, 2011)

waahhh... i'm drooling all over the keyboard looking at all the tunas.  This is torture, never seen so many tunas and all photos taken beautifully, these pictures should be printed on a calendar. :-! Now i'm really wanting a tuna... thanks for this thread, got really good info about the different tuna models.


----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

May I just say Sir that these excellent photos made me buy a Tuna instantly  It is on an aircraft at this very moment coming home to daddy  If you don't mind me asking, what kind of strap is that on photos 1 and 3? the spaced out stitching and padded centre looks great! Congratulations for having such an awesome piece of equipment!

Regards
Adam



music_healing said:


> Tuna... my favourite and sleep watch every single night...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Revolutionary (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's a Tuna hard at work: taxiing off of runway 22 at Malabo, Equatorial Guinea. Although, as you can see, I'm not actually doing much (my buddy in the other seat is doing the flying). I bought my Tuna about a month ago from a fellow WUS member and I'm ever so happy with it. Thanks Gary! It's on a black Di-Modell strap with white stitching for now, but I plan to put it on a polished stainless rally band at some point in the future. I haven't looked around the forums much yet (the internet's a little slow here sometimes) so I don't know if there are any examples of such a combination posted here but if you know of a picture or have one I would love to see it. Cheers!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

I thought I should add this to the thread.

Released this year(2011) Seiko Taiwan released a new Golden Tuna 1000m S23611J1:-!

Shown with an Isofrane strap.














































Cheers
Shannon


----------



## markblack (Mar 12, 2008)

darth


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## adrianlee (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

Here's both my SBBN007s ....my daily "beater" on zulu and my "office" Tuna on mesh


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Here's my 7549-7010 on WJean mm strap. :-!


----------



## minimadgriff (Oct 5, 2011)

Awesome thread, full of amazing watches!


----------



## chevyt1946 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi guys!!!Excellent thread!!! What do you think about this beauty?


----------



## karmutzen (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey Revolutionary, you got aircon in that 76? Most guys in Malabo used to taxi with their foot jamming the door open or at least with the vent window open. I've still got a Swiss Army with the Jade logo on the face that Exxon gave out one year.

I thought the stainless Yobokies Anvil was a good match for Tuna.
What is your favorite non-Omega watch? - Page 3


----------



## Stupidbear (Sep 4, 2010)

:-d


----------



## chevyt1946 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a question for you experts about the ORIGINAL four screws of the case of an 6159-7010 model, are they phillips screw heads or flat screw heads? I have seen with both type of screws but I don´t know if both are original to the model. And also the band, I have mine with a Z-22 band, is that the original band model for that watch? Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

chevyt1946 said:


> I have a question for you experts about the ORIGINAL four screws of the case of an 6159-7010 model, are they phillips screw heads or flat screw heads? I have seen with both type of screws but I don´t know if both are original to the model. And also the band, I have mine with a Z-22 band, is that the original band model for that watch? Let me know. Thanks!


I'm not the expert.......... but I have seen enough:-d

Screws.....Phillips

Strap......GL831

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## chevyt1946 (Jul 13, 2011)

Do you know where can I find those four original screws? and also that band model?


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

chevyt1946 said:


> Do you know where can I find those four original screws? and also that band model?


I would check with Chino, Higuchi or Seiya.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

At last........The Three 1000m Amigo's :-!



















The only Tuna I want next will be the SBBN015......unless Seiko makes a Spring Drive Tuna

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## chevyt1946 (Jul 13, 2011)

I wote them yesterday, I got the three answers today....no luck...I gues I´ll have to wait if someone sells one 6159-7010 for parts!!!Any other ideas? Thanks!!!!



Spring-Diver said:


> I would check with Chino, Higuchi or Seiya.
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


----------



## slivver71 (Sep 15, 2006)

my 1st tuna...sbbn011 "darth" tuna...


----------



## Revolutionary (Mar 19, 2009)

@karmutzen; nope, sadly no A/C. It's nice enough when it's overcast but when the sun's out we're sweating buckets. Good thing the Tuna is waterproof, haha


----------



## rm7pr (Apr 7, 2011)

slivver71 said:


> my 1st tuna...sbbn011 "darth" tuna...
> 
> View attachment 538743


Very nice.


----------



## Malyel (Mar 30, 2006)

Here are my two tunas.


----------



## trenat (Aug 5, 2011)

New here but loving every can of tuna!! =) Not sure if people are already aware but I just saw this on watch tanaka and I thought I'd share the love. The blue colour way really does it for me... SBBN021�@ƒZƒCƒR�[ ƒ}ƒŠƒ"ƒ}ƒXƒ^�[ƒvƒ�ƒtƒFƒbƒVƒ‡ƒiƒ‹130Žü"N‹L"Oƒ‚ƒfƒ‹ ƒ^ƒiƒJŽžŒv"X

That said I'm still wondering if there's really any "ultimate" tuna out there e.g. 1000m rating, spring drive/special movement, etc.


----------



## trezegol (Oct 26, 2011)

anyone please review the dart tuna SBBN013...

I really love them


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

chevyt1946 said:


> I have a question for you experts about the ORIGINAL four screws of the case of an 6159-7010 model, are they phillips screw heads or flat screw heads? I have seen with both type of screws but I don´t know if both are original to the model. And also the band, I have mine with a Z-22 band, is that the original band model for that watch? Let me know. Thanks!


Check with Andy in the UK. He makes several kinds of replacement screws for Tuna shrouds.

http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php?topic=14534.0


----------



## Lord Monocle (Oct 19, 2009)

Almost ready to pull the trigger once I decide on SBBN015 or 17 (I don't care about the bracelet but I'm not sure whether I want the black or silver). How likely am I to get one whose second hand doesn't hit the marks? I went to four stores looking at them today and every one was a little off.


----------



## Aquila (Oct 31, 2009)

My lil contribution this this great thread:


----------



## hks3sgte (Sep 5, 2009)

IMG_5961 by hks3sgte, on Flickr


----------



## Wgusler (May 2, 2011)

*Ok, here is the Tu(rd)na back from Jack at IWW*










Before Jack


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Ok, here is the Tu(rd)na back from Jack at IWW*

I might have posted some pix before


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Ok, here is the Tu(rd)na back from Jack at IWW*

Time to post an updated family picture:










;-)


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Ok, here is the Tu(rd)na back from Jack at IWW*

got mine on today :-!


----------



## Wgusler (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Ok, here is the Tu(rd)na back from Jack at IWW*










Before Jack








[/QUOTE]


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Ok, here is the Tu(rd)na back from Jack at IWW*

Battery change time


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Wgusler said:


> Before Jack


[/QUOTE]

Wow, great work and beautiful Tuna!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Recent grab off eBay from a seller in Hong Kong.

1000m Tuna Ti SQ (born January 2003). Came with perfect original strap with gold buckle, but of course an Isofrane was loaded immediately after delivery.


----------



## Selym (Jan 28, 2007)

Here's my 7C46-7011 with a related model, the 8L35-0010. They're both excellent watches...accurate, beautiful, rugged, and uniquely Seiko. The 7C46-7011 has been lightly modified with a custom black bezel inlay.



















Best wishes,
Myles


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

Very rare Tuna from Scubapro








Best regards, Frank


----------



## danigramm (Sep 16, 2007)

here's my one..










I really regret selling this one... now it's become far too expensive to get it back... damn!!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Ploprof928 said:


> Very rare Tuna from Scubapro
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Veeeeerrryyy nice :-! Did you blast the shroud or did it come this way? I wonder if there were several versions of the scubapro 500 Tuna, as the only one I am aware of had mercedes style hands and an orange second hand....

However, I like it a lot! ;-)


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi Mario,

I bought the watch some years ago how it is and think that all is original!?!

Best regards, Frank


----------



## Avsman17 (Jan 17, 2012)

thread is filled with win


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Ploprof928 said:


> Hi Mario,
> 
> I bought the watch some years ago like this and think that all is original!?!
> 
> Best regards, Frank


Hi Frank,

I do not question this and you may be right. This is a very rare Scubapro Tuna and I have never held one in my hand, so please don't get me wrong. It IS a very nice Scubapro Tuna and I was just curious regarding its shroud... I would be happy to own such a Scubapro Tuna even with a pink colored shroud ;-) Wear it in good health and enjoy it!


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Ploprof928 said:


> Very rare Tuna from Scubapro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting Tuna indeed! I'm not very familiar with Scubapro, besides the fact they they do diving gear, could you share some info on this one please? Is it a Seiko made for Scubapro or a Tuna like case made by Scubapro?

Thanks!


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi Daniel,

I haven´t open the watch until now. I found infos on google, that this watch is the same case like Seiko, but the movement is ETA 2789. I can not find a tuna like mine, the others are black and with mercedes-hands. 
So I hope, that someone has more infos for this one.

Best regards, Frank


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Ploprof928 said:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> I haven´t open the watch until now. I found infos on google, that this watch is the same case like Seiko, but the movement is ETA 2789. I can not find a tuna like mine, the others are black and with mercedes-hands.
> So I hope, that someone has more infos for this one.
> ...


Thanks for the info Frank. I can see that the case is slightly different from the Seiko case but the inspiration clearly comes from the tuna. It would be nice to know who produced that watch, if anybody knows...


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Sounds like that Scubapro needs it's own thread, because this one is for *TUNAS!!!!!

*


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

cold_beer839 said:


> Sounds like that Scubapro needs it's own thread, because this one is for *TUNAS!!!!!
> 
> *


You're right. Didn't mean to highjack this thread. I was just curious ; )


----------



## -ana- (Jan 8, 2012)

cold_beer839 said:


> Sounds like that Scubapro needs it's own thread, because this one is for *TUNAS!!!!!
> 
> *


Okay, back on track guys...b-)


----------



## danigramm (Sep 16, 2007)

ops


----------



## yenjay (May 17, 2011)

Hi guys, 
this is mine a bit modified Tuna 7549-7010 with 6309 inside, Yobokies sapphire and aftermarket pieces.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

something trippy....


----------



## sinner1974 (Aug 1, 2009)

Can these two be consider tuna? 

my bad my bad i guess got shroud doesn't mean tuna


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Sea & Land Tuna


----------



## karmutzen (Sep 30, 2010)

Beating my way back to shore. South Tanzania. No aircon in this one either.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm going to spring for a Tuna in the coming months and am just curious, what are those screws that are positioned opposite the crown? What are they for?


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

rosborn said:


> I'm going to spring for a Tuna in the coming months and am just curious, what are those screws that are positioned opposite the crown? What are they for?


Those screws hold the shroud on.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Eric L. said:


> Those screws hold the shroud on.


So, the shroud can be removed? If so, what does the watch look like without the shroud?


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

rosborn said:


> So, the shroud can be removed? If so, what does the watch look like without the shroud?


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Sold the Tuna last year but just had to get another one back. Too expensive of an exercise to repeat ever again so I'll wear this forever!


----------



## Fabio Felix (Jan 18, 2010)

I have been quietly gathering "Tuna" information here for the past 5 months and today I finally decided to order with confidence the SBBN015. I would like to thank WUS and all the members for sharing their stories, pictures and valuable watch information.

Thanks again,
Fabio


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Fabio Felix said:


> I have been quietly gathering "Tuna" information here for the past 5 months and today I finally decided to order with confidence the SBBN015. I would like to thank WUS and all the members for sharing their stories, pictures and valuable watch information.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Fabio


Congrats Fabio....you're going to love the Tuna:-!

Looking forward to your arrival post 

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Fabio Felix (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow, that's the only thing I found myself saying since I opened the package last friday. Man, what a watch! 
I have never seen size comparison shots agaisnt the Analogue Depth Sensor SLD005P and the Marine Master NX Multilevel Dive Computer, so I decided to post a couple of shots taken quickly yesterday.

Thanks for looking,
Fabio

















Fabio Felix said:


> I have been quietly gathering "Tuna" information here for the past 5 months and today I finally decided to order with confidence the SBBN015. I would like to thank WUS and all the members for sharing their stories, pictures and valuable watch information.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Fabio


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

krayzie said:


> Sold the Tuna last year but just had to get another one back. Too expensive of an exercise to repeat ever again so I'll wear this forever!
> 
> View attachment 673534


+1

Just ordered a replacement 017 for my error in judgement last fall.


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Well it's been a while since I have been able to post in this thread. Ya see I had a SBBN017 and loved it but for reasons beyond my control I sold it last fall and I have regretted it ever since. So last week I was able to re-aquire my daily wearer. The Tuna is my first love and will stay with me this time for sure. I truly can't take a bad picture of this beauty, it is just so photogenic. So her she is hope you enjoy.


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

I was a late adopter of the Tuna, but I will forever have one in my collection from now on.




































































































Deacon


----------



## speedbird119 (Jun 4, 2010)

Not much has changed for me re. my Tuna...down to it and my 6309. I don't require anything else; sort of refreshing actually.

Been wearing it like this for the past year now:










Best,

Mike


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

speedbird119 said:


> Mot much has changed for me re. my Tuna...down to it and my 6309. I don't require anything else; sort of refreshing actually.
> 
> Been wearing it like this for the past year now:
> 
> ...


I wish I could get down to just 2. You have to admire someone with that kind of self control.


----------



## -ana- (Jan 8, 2012)

I've posted this on another thread before, and now realize that I'd better do it here as well.

My "Four Horsemen" - Auto Tunas in 4 variants









Ta-Da!








b-)


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

-ana- said:


> I've posted this on another thread before, and now realize that I'd better do it here as well.
> 
> My "Four Horsemen" - Auto Tunas in 4 variants
> 
> ...


OMG.... that is simply not fair.....

...but awesome!


----------



## Fabio Felix (Jan 18, 2010)

LOVE THE HANDS OF YOUR WATCH. CONGRATS.



speedbird119 said:


> Not much has changed for me re. my Tuna...down to it and my 6309. I don't require anything else; sort of refreshing actually.
> 
> Been wearing it like this for the past year now:
> 
> ...


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Bumping this because my very first Tuna (sbbn007) will be here on thursday. So stoked. Its gonna need a new crystal, and I plan on bead blasting everything too....but does anyone know if Harolds plonguer hands for the sawtooth will fit the quartz tunas?


----------



## tfarchio (Mar 2, 2011)

Does a mini-tuna count? I have a 7c43-6020 en route from the UK. I'll post some wrist shots later this week but here's a pic from the original listing.


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

I love my "tuna" Don't leave home without it!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Love my SBBN015 Tuna.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Emperor:


----------



## ohfivepro (Jun 7, 2011)

2 of my fave watches


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)

Well guess what came in the mail today?
I've been smitten with the SBBN015 ever since I first laid eyes on one.
I've drooled over many a pic on WUS of this beauty.
Now I have one of my own


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

Congrats!!! Wear it proud and welcome to the club!!



koiom said:


> Well guess what came in the mail today?
> I've been smitten with the SBBN015 ever since I first laid eyes on one.
> I've drooled over many a pic on WUS of this beauty.
> Now I have one of my own
> ...


----------



## eskerbillion (Jan 26, 2009)

Bored on an airplane a few months ago, I noticed my SBBN007's hands reflecting on the tray in front of me and took a pic:


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

AFAIK I didn't show you my latest arrivals:

First my 600m golden Tuna which returned from a major repair job and now is good again for s few decades:










Second my new purchase: finally an Emperor Tuna:










Please excuse these q&d pics. My pb account was limited in bandwidth so I'm using imageshack temporarily...


----------



## steven214 (Aug 31, 2011)

YUMMY YUMMY YUMMY


----------



## Malyel (Mar 30, 2006)

Here's my vintage 7549 Tuna with a sapphire replacement crystal on the oem SBBN015 bracelet. :-! One of my favorite watches.|>


----------



## tfarchio (Mar 2, 2011)

Quick wrist shot of my newly acquired 7c43-6020 "mini." At 42mm, it's perfect for my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## RickyGene (Apr 19, 2012)

Sorry Charlie, no Tuna..........I have the Rubber Tuna many do not like, I have a Sawtooth that some refer to as a Tuna, not...
but given time...........my next purchase for the collection will be a For Real By Granny Tuna............8).


----------



## saleswatcher (Nov 25, 2010)

Greetings to you all and sorry for my English. I'm not an expert on Seiko tuna ... I want some information of this:




























Thanks!


----------



## edmicael (Jul 21, 2011)

My Seiko golden tuna 7C46-7009


----------



## aceivan (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi guys.


----------



## Limey- (Sep 26, 2011)

Mine On Sinn Rubber with domed saphire by Jack at IWW


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Just bringing this thread back...because I'M BACK! My 2nd SBBN015 and I'm wearing it on my original notched 24mm Isofrane which I notched two years ago for the first Tuna I had...and then foolishly sold.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

romeo-1 said:


> Just bringing this thread back...because I'M BACK! My 2nd SBBN015 and I'm wearing it on my original notched 24mm Isofrane which I notched two years ago for the first Tuna I had...and then foolishly sold.


Congrats, man.

Hold on to this fish this time!


----------



## tadpole (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Ok, here is the Tu(rd)na back from Jack at IWW*



Wgusler said:


> Before Jack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ozy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Ok, here is the Tu(rd)na back from Jack at IWW*









Looking forward to this one developing its own 'character & wabi'


----------



## tadpole (Jul 22, 2012)

*My Tuna*

Here are a few pics of my Tuna. I have just received it from the good folks at Higuchi. HIGUCHI-INC

I highly recommend them as people to buy from, the service is impecable and they are very pleasant to deal with. Delivery to the UK took about a week. I have never been so excited tracking a parcel.

After 3 days it's only runing 3seconds slow :-!

As you can see I've fitted it with a NATO strap. I have kept the original with the box and papers.









Shown here with some of my other tools. None of them are lookers, they're tools to do a job and still have film put through them. The rough paint, brassing and dings add to the history and character. This is going to be looked after but as with all things no material is perfect, the finish may fade, it will pick up scratches and develop a patina all of its own. I'm really looking forward to giving it a lifetime of ownership.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: My Tuna*

Does a Tuna homage count?


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: My Tuna*

Scratches give character


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Ok, here is the Tu(rd)na back from Jack at IWW*



Ozy said:


> View attachment 825457
> 
> 
> Looking forward to this one developing its own 'character & wabi'


Love it, my SBBN017 should arrive mid week. Wear it well.


----------



## ottwon (Nov 17, 2008)

A couple of cellphone pix of my SBBN015. How can u not love this watch?!


Skickat från Samsung GS2 med Tapatalk


----------



## mazz68 (Jun 28, 2011)

My new to me 017


----------



## peekay07 (Sep 23, 2011)

can someone be nice enough to list off all the variants of the "tuna can" including the special/limited edition ones...and their specific names..darth, white dolphin etc


----------



## Canuck (Sep 7, 2007)

I've had mine for about 2 months now. After two months its only running 1 second fast which is pretty good in my book. I've found that the watch clasp is practically a scratch magnet. I don't know whether it's titanium or not but the clasp has way more scratches than my 3 year old Sumo's. I'm kind of OCD about that kind of thing so it really kills me.


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## D1MATT (Aug 22, 2012)

peekay07 said:


> can someone be nice enough to list off all the variants of the "tuna can" including the special/limited edition ones...and their specific names..darth, white dolphin etc


Would like to see this too.


----------



## tadpole (Jul 22, 2012)

peekay07 said:


> can someone be nice enough to list off all the variants of the "tuna can" including the special/limited edition ones...and their specific names..darth, white dolphin etc





D1MATT said:


> Would like to see this too.


There's plenty of information out there online, please don't let us stop either of you from researching and compiling it all in to one excellent post here.


----------



## Redcoat1 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

Arrived from Seiya last week. It's a great watch.


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

SBBN023,


----------



## Misawaboy (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I have been wearing my Professional 600M since 1982. I bought it in Iceland when I was stationed there. Still wearing it today. I found this site looking for a minor repair. One of our members posted a link to IWM "Jack". I sent him an email and hope to hear from him. My only problem is the bezel rubber gasket is broken. I hope he can fix. Here are some pictures.

I hope to keep wearing this for another 50 years. 

v/r Paul
Misawaboy


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Misawaboy said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been wearing my Professional 600M since 1982. I bought it in Iceland when I was stationed there. Still wearing it today. I found this site looking for a minor repair. One of our members posted a link to IWM "Jack". I sent him an email and hope to hear from him. My only problem is the bezel rubber gasket is broken. I hope he can fix. Here are some pictures.
> 
> I hope to keep wearing this for another 50 years.
> ...


Watch looks likes it's in excellent condition considering you've been wearing it, I assume, as a daily wearer. 
There appears to be gunk build up underneath the bezel.

You might want to send it in for a check up. I've heard nothing but overwhelming positive feedback about Jack. Even though your Tuna's in working order now, he'll probably have the gaskets replaced and give the watch a good look over to see if everything's in order.

In any case, I'm impressed that your piece has stood the test of time. The Tunas truly are built to be used for a long, long time.

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

OT- Jack at IWW is stellar, he has done work on my MM300, Sumo, and SKX007. He is very fimular with Seiko. Tell Jack to do a once over and then provide his direction. He will lead you in the right direction. 

BTW- Amazing Tuna! I can't believe the condition considering how long you have had it, wear it well.


----------



## steven214 (Aug 31, 2011)

Here is my Golden Tuna (the best watch ever created)b-)


----------



## HAD?I DALIBOR (Mar 29, 2010)

The one and only, in Bosnia!


----------



## HAD?I DALIBOR (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## czechm8 (May 12, 2011)

Just took delivery of my SBBN015 today. 
Love it! 


Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi all Tuna enthusiasts, I'm wondering whether the SBBN007, SBBN015 and SBBN023 are all of the same size? I have inspected the 007 and 023 and they both feel a bit small. I would really like a 023 or 015 but I'm a bit concerned about its size. For reference, here is a picture of me wearing a 47mm Caesar/SKA383.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/to9sjpuk86oa37p/IMG_20130117_150300.jpg


----------



## HAD?I DALIBOR (Mar 29, 2010)

They are all the same size.
Your Caezer is too big for you - sorry man!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

No problem man, if anything, it confirms my suspicion that I should be wearing a Tuna instead. 

Cheers,
George


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

As many have said before, '015 wears surprisingly smaller (and more comfy) than its dimensions suggest. I think the almost total lack of lug length is a major contributor to this phenomenon.






































My only regret is that I should have picked one of these up years ago !


----------



## europeendless (Mar 3, 2011)

Received my SBBN017 on Saturday. Seller was "ibuyjp" on the 'bay and I can confirm a good buying experience. Price was reasonable - $950 shipped and insured, although it looks like they're now selling for a little less. It took about 5 days to arrive at my house from Japan. I haven't received any bills for the import yet, so fingers crossed. The watch is everything I'd hoped it would be. A small note... I usually hate Seiko rubber dive straps (the Z22 series, at least), but the B22 series strap on the Tuna is awesome. The rubber is way more pliable and comfortable, and the signed metal keeper is a nice touch, too. I temporarily put my watch on a Strapcode mesh that had been sitting around. I really like the look, but I have a bjstrap on order which should be here in the next couple of weeks.

For the longest time, I couldn't justify spending a grand on any watch... it just felt wasteful, as I kept coming up with a list of "better" ways to use the money. After buying a slew of cheaper watches to fill the void, I realized I'd never get over the Tuna I desired so much and finally pulled the trigger. I'm 100% satisfied and hope that this will be my last watch purchase for a while. Time to repaint the kitchen, upgrade some windows around the house, etc. 









(There's also a pic in my signature.)


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

No tuna yet, but here is an excellent homage to it:














Given the fact how much I love Albacore I can see a Tuna in my future... :-d


----------



## b_dayco (Sep 8, 2011)

New tuna on my 6.4 wrists.


----------



## psrivats (Oct 20, 2008)

I love the domed coastal on the Tunas. Does anyone know if they are double domed?


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

psrivats said:


> I love the domed coastal on the Tunas. Does anyone know if they are double domed?


Yes they are. The crystal is phenomenal under water, it gives very wide viewing angles with almost no distorsion.


----------



## Canuck (Sep 7, 2007)

What does double domed mean?


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Canuck said:


> What does double domed mean?


Here you go sir: https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/can-someone-explain-what-double-domed-sapphire-means-256616.html


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

I bought my '017' on a national forum last month. After showing it on that forum, I was offered a '015' bracelet by a fellow WIS. Now, the bracelet sits comfortably on the Tuna!

Menno


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Thieuster said:


> I bought my '017' on a national forum last month. After showing it on that forum, I was offered a '015' bracelet by a fellow WIS. Now, the bracelet sits comfortably on the Tuna!
> 
> Menno


Very cool addition. While the Tuna works with a lot of straps, ISOfrane especially, nothing tops its OEM bracelet.


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

Ottovonn said:


> Very cool addition. While the Tuna works with a lot of straps, ISOfrane especially, nothing tops its OEM bracelet.


I love the look of an Iso - on a picture... I had one for a while, but sold it on. Why? First, the clasp is very sharp. The angle (90 degrees) on certain clasps is too pointy: I damaged my trousers, my shirts. Secondly: the square holes are not 'in sync' with the round shapes of the watches I own! Isos with round holes and a rounder clasps would be fantastic to wear.

Menno


----------



## HAD?I DALIBOR (Mar 29, 2010)

*Одг: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Yobokies BoR bracelet

Послато са GT-I9070P користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## TimeZone.72 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ottovonn said:


> Very cool addition. While the Tuna works with a lot of straps, ISOfrane especially, nothing tops its OEM bracelet.


I second that! ;-)


----------



## tunatang (Oct 5, 2010)

mine says a big HELLO....


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Одг: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

*SBBN015*
View attachment 983465


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Одг: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

finally i got one


----------



## Theminio (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Одг: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

My small tuna family


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Одг: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

^ amazing shots. Love the Emperor Tuna!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Одг: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

@giorgos

Congrats! The Tuna's a spectacular watch.


----------



## psrivats (Oct 20, 2008)

Tuna Sunday.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Одг: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Theminio said:


> My small tuna family


Awesome Photos...love this one:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## juzkimmi (Jun 6, 2012)

mine!


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Одг: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Ottovonn said:


> ^ amazing shots. Love the Emperor Tuna!


+1 

thanks buddy :-!
yes i love it!
sold some great watches to get this but it is worth it!


----------



## azamtaib (Nov 26, 2012)

Just in..










Sent from the Public Phone booth circa 1990s


----------



## psrivats (Oct 20, 2008)

Added a golden tuna last week. The three amigos together:


----------



## BadPit (Apr 6, 2012)

Last week Saturday


----------



## vwguy60 (May 11, 2012)

Here is my daily wearer I wear 90% of the time. The crystal is pretty scratched and I am in the process of ordering a sapphire crystal to replace/upgrade it. One of only things I did not like about the watch was the bracelet, what drove me nuts is the taper from 22mm to 18mm, to me (this is only my opinion) I felt it should have been a 22mm to 20mm taper or no taper at all. The problem is (again only for me), anything aftermarket is a pretty big downgrade since it comes with a pretty nice adjustable clasp. In my mind, if I replaced the bracelet with another one that did not taper, I had to also have an adjustable clasp to lessen the downgrade I was doing to satisfy my need to have a non-tapered bracelet. Below is my solution...

The bracelet I have a Strapcode (or Tungchoy) Super Engineer. It is thick, heavy and feels like a pretty quality bracelet.









I bought it with the clasp that opens from both sides, I forgot what it was called. In reality, that clasp was junk. After about a week, it started to open up when I pushed my kid on a swing. For some reason it must have been defective because it was designed to open with both buttons pushed but it opened when the underside of my wrist contacted one button. I replaced with a a regular clasp, I think they sent it to me free of charge. I used that setup for about a year but having a non-adjustable clasp continued to bother me, must be an OCD thing.

About a month ago, I was looking on the sale corner under straps and bracelets and saw a bracelet made by Hexa someone had posted for sale. It looked like a Super Engineer, was a non-tapered 22mm and it had an adjustable clasp and straight ends. I googled Hexa watches and noticed they sell the bracelet separately. I quickly ordered one and had it a few days later. The problem was, it used a 1.5mm spring bar and being as anal as I can be, I did not want to put such a small spring bar on my Tuna. I figured I would return it and figure something else out. But now, I had an adjustable clasp bracelet I didn't want to use but the clasp was really nice.

I took the bracelet apart and discovered that the link spacing was identical to the Super Engineer. But, in order to use it, I had to use a link from the Hexa and one bracelet screw. I tried it. It was nice having an adjustable clasp again but it looked funny with the hexa link since the link was a lot thinner than the Super Engineer links. I continued to look at my options but no matter what I had to use at least one link from the Hexa clasp since it doesn't use the 22mm end standard clasps use at the clasp. I then continued to think about removing the one Hexa link that drove me nuts, I figured if I could disassemble one spare Super Engineer link and press it onto the Hexa link on the clasp, I would be much happier. Here are some pics...









The link that attaches to the Hexa is thinner but it is needed to make the adaptation. The benefit of having a smaller wrist is having a lot of extra links. I took one and literally destroyed it to see how the Super Engineer link is put together. It is pressed together with a small splined stainless steel shaft that is pressed in to the end links. So, my next challenge was to take one apart without bending the shaft so I could put it back together in the Hexa clasp link. With an aluminum soft jawed vice, a small punch and hammer got one link apart without bending the small shaft. I fit it into the Hexa link and pressed it back together with pliers with tape around the jaws. After that, it was as simple as adjusting the bracelet. Here is a completed pic.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

@vwguy60
Thanks for the great step by step post! I have the same bracelet myself in 22mm and the clasp type is called a butterfly. It is usually found on dress leather straps or bracelets. If I can get a Tuna this year, I will try this bracelet on it. And yeah I hear you, the absence of a diver's extension on aftermarket bracelets has also driven me a bit insane, up to the point of asking around if any local watchmakers can create a custom extension for the Super Engineer. Sadly the answer is no so maybe I will have to go your route. 

Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azamtaib (Nov 26, 2012)

My tuna with the ISOFRANE


----------



## ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΣ (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Одг: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



giorgos mg said:


> +1
> 
> thanks buddy :-!
> yes i love it!
> sold some great watches to get this but it is worth it!


Such a wonderful shot........ I love this beauty!


----------



## ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΣ (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Одг: The "Official" Tuna Thread*


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Одг: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΣ;6221195 said:


> View attachment 1051289


great photography! 
i will never forget the friend that showed me a tuna some years ago :-!
you should try some leather on it

G.


----------



## ghwatch (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Одг: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

finally I can join the club...sbbn015


----------



## Iamcanadn (May 9, 2012)

psrivats said:


> Added a golden tuna last week. The three amigos together:


Love it!

Here's my recent purchase, big brother and little brother.... Isofranes on the way


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

*Just landed....*


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

powboyz said:


> *Just landed....*


size wise does it wear like 47 mm


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

jdmfetish said:


> size wise does it wear like 47 mm


I don't think so at all. My Puck wears bigger for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

powboyz said:


> *Just landed....*


Congrats Jack.... Welcome to Club Tuna:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Spring-Diver said:


> Congrats Jack.... Welcome to Club Tuna:-!
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Thanks for all your help with my Seiko purchases!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

powboyz said:


> Thanks for all your help with my Seiko purchases!


The Enabler strikes again.....lol :-d

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Kauf2947 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Caught A Tuna*

The latest addition to watch collection.


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

This is a horrible thread with all these pretty pics! I thought we were supposed to help each other control our urges!

Now I want one too


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

yes i was just thinking the same......mod please close this thread


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Morethan1 said:


> This is a horrible thread with all these pretty pics! I thought we were supposed to help each other control our urges!
> 
> Now I want one too


We are not Watchaholics Anonymous...

Regards,
George


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Bahaha you made my day George!







I give you mini tuna


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

Darth tuna with updated (white tuna) lumed bezel. Ordered it from Rob at Monster watches:


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

lenny said:


> Darth tuna with updated (white tuna) lumed bezel. Ordered it from Rob at Monster watches:


I contacted Rob too. He is out of them at the moment. Was it a easy change ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

powboyz said:


> I contacted Rob too. He is out of them at the moment. Was it a easy change ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Remove the four hex screws and then pry off the bezel.


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

lenny said:


> Remove the four hex screws and then pry off the bezel.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markdeerhunter (Sep 11, 2006)

I just joined the club!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

state of the Tuna family so far...

7549-7010's


7549-7009's


7c46-7008


7c46-7009


Emperor Tuna sbdx011 & Grandpa Tuna 6159-7010


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Mario
Now you have to add our latest tuna to your family portrait !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Indeed. Here we go:

a couple of weeks ago my birth year grandpa Tuna arrived: '75 Seiko 6159-7010:


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

Actually wearing this combo right now... Don't mind the Monster


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Joined the club with the 017 a couple weeks ago for a very very short while then got the 013. Just wish I could have kept them both.


----------



## Kauf2947 (Mar 30, 2013)

The Tuna kicks "Bass" I just checked the time and it only lost 4 seconds in the past month.


----------



## Ogb11376 (May 1, 2013)

Been lurking on the tuna board for a while - asked some advice - looked at some pics - read some reviews........

Went to the seiya website

Ordered the darth tuna

Pics upon arrival - very exited


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

From Chino...3 days from Tokyo to upstate NY...this watch is everything everyone has mentioned and then some...


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Hey Pro, you are a day ahead, but the date is right!


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Just arrived from Yahoo.jp .


----------



## Ogb11376 (May 1, 2013)

Seiya - ordered on Tuesday night - on my wrist Friday lunch - awesome

Feeling like one of the gang.....









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Ogb11376 said:


> Seiya - ordered on Tuesday night - on my wrist Friday lunch - awesome
> 
> Feeling like one of the gang.....
> 
> ...


Looks great on you! That's a big wrist you got to manage to make the Darth Tuna look regular size.

Regards,
George


----------



## Ogb11376 (May 1, 2013)

Hahaha, yeah not smallness here - was a submariner guy for a longtime, now I've gotten used to the ecozilla and now the darth.....deff makes the 40mm watches seem tiny.

Eco seems much larger......



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hmmm... So the Darth is still smaller than the Darth...? That's surprising given the stated dimensions of both watches. The Darth might still be a realistic target size wise for me then. Oh, how do you find the absence of drilled lug holes? 

Regards,
George


----------



## PanosI (May 21, 2010)

Finally i can post to this thread !

My new to me tuna SBBN017


----------



## Ogb11376 (May 1, 2013)

Haven't tried to change the band yet, but I can imagine the lack of drilled lug hole will be a pita


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ogb11376 (May 1, 2013)

PanosI said:


> Finally i can post to this thread !
> 
> My new to me tuna SBBN017
> 
> View attachment 1105260


Very nice looking - congrats

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PanosI (May 21, 2010)

Ogb11376 said:


> Very nice looking - congrats
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Many thanks 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Ogb11376 said:


> Haven't tried to change the band yet, but I can imagine the lack of drilled lug hole will be a pita
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I didn't know the Darth didn't have drilled lugs. My SBBN015 does.


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Torrid said:


> I didn't know the Darth didn't have drilled lugs. My SBBN015 does.


The 015 and the 017 has extended drilled lugs. The 013's lugs are part of the case back. I really dont know why they did that, but I wish it did have drilled lugs.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

raze said:


> The 015 and the 017 has extended drilled lugs. The 013's lugs are part of the case back. I really dont know why they did that, but I wish it did have drilled lugs.


One of the reasons why it's been on and off my list back and forth for quite some time.

Regards,
George


----------



## Ogb11376 (May 1, 2013)

Curious, are there after mkt shrouds for the darth tuna?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Just got this in today that I had purchased from another forum member. This watch is amazing and is everything that everyone said it would be! I finally get to join the club |>


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

Ogb11376 said:


> Curious, are there after mkt shrouds for the darth tuna?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Not for the darth. There are ones for the arnie and srp "baby tuna" though.


----------



## Dmviss (Mar 31, 2013)

Got my 015 from Higuchi about a month ago. Great experience, shipped in 5 days.

Newbie question: what's a drilled lug?


----------



## Benny P (Jan 29, 2012)

Dmviss said:


> Got my 015 from Higuchi about a month ago. Great experience, shipped in 5 days.
> 
> Newbie question: what's a drilled lug?


Pretty sweet purchase! A drilled lug is when the springbar slots are drilled all the way through for ease of bracelet/strap change.


----------



## czechm8 (May 12, 2011)

Very nice! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## tgyberg (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, great thread to look through and drool over! So is it just my eyes or is the SBDX011 slightly larger than the SBBN013?


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

tgyberg said:


> Wow, great thread to look through and drool over! So is it just my eyes or is the SBDX011 slightly larger than the SBBN013?


Its yours eyes bud. Exactly the same watch with markings on the dial and crown being the only difference.


----------



## PanosI (May 21, 2010)

My second Tuna just arrived. BNIB SBBN015 !!! 

My illness is contagious, so don't come close to me :-d


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

The SBBN015 is absolutely superb, congrats! Seiko definitely put a lot of thought into this one. The bracelet is very well thought out. Even the box surprised me with its size and materials. Much nicer than the typical Prospex box.


----------



## PanosI (May 21, 2010)

Torrid said:


> The SBBN015 is absolutely superb, congrats! Seiko definitely put a lot of thought into this one. The bracelet is very well thought out. Even the box surprised me with its size and materials. Much nicer than the typical Prospex box.


Thank you, Sir


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

This thread is such a treat to the eyes. Love it.

Are these available in automatic variants..?


----------



## PanosI (May 21, 2010)

asingh1977 said:


> Are these available in automatic variants..?


The Emperor Tuna SBDX011 .

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

tgyberg said:


> Wow, great thread to look through and drool over! So is it just my eyes or is the SBDX011 slightly larger than the SBBN013?





raze said:


> Its yours eyes bud. Exactly the same watch with markings on the dial and crown being the only difference.


I think member tgyberg's eyes are good ! ;-)

Emperor (SBDX011) is a little larger than Darth (SBBN013) in every measurable dimension except lug width which is the same but the lug design is completely different. Empy's shroud is hard coated Ti and Darth's shroud is ceramic.

From SCWF:


----------



## tgyberg (Feb 25, 2012)

everose said:


> I think member tgyberg's eyes are good ! ;-)
> 
> Emperor (SBDX011) is a little larger than Darth (SBBN013) in every measurable dimension except lug width which is the same but the lug design is completely different. Empy's shroud is hard coated Ti and Darth's shroud is ceramic.
> 
> From SCWF:


Rats! I don't mind the quartz at all but darn it, I want the bigger one! b-)


----------



## tgyberg (Feb 25, 2012)

everose said:


> I think member tgyberg's eyes are good ! ;-)
> 
> Emperor (SBDX011) is a little larger than Darth (SBBN013) in every measurable dimension except lug width which is the same but the lug design is completely different. Empy's shroud is hard coated Ti and Darth's shroud is ceramic.
> 
> From SCWF:


Did some hard core dig'n and found a couple comparo shots. Looks like the Emp has a bigger belly!


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

2nd time with the 015


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

tgyberg said:


> Did some hard core dig'n and found a couple comparo shots. Looks like the Emp has a bigger belly!
> 
> View attachment 1111598
> 
> View attachment 1111599


The Emperor is 52mm x 54mm x 17.4mm 147 grams. The fact that the shroud is longer over the strap is what makes it 54mm.

Darth is 50mm x 50mm x 15.3mm 114 grams.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

My new (to me) Gold Tuna.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

i just love tunas  thanks for all the pics guys


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

Great thread. I have a Sawtooth but am tempted by a Tuna. Has anyone owned/compared both? I have read the specs/dimensions, but what are peoples thoughts on the differences?


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

I've handled a Sawtooth before, but have not owned one myself. The Sawtooth is a sleeker design and is a solid watch, but you can really tell where the extra cost is in the Tuna. It really is the ultimate Seiko quartz diver.


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

stevenkelby said:


> Great thread. I have a Sawtooth but am tempted by a Tuna. Has anyone owned/compared both? I have read the specs/dimensions, but what are peoples thoughts on the differences?


I have an 015 Tuna and some Sawtooths.
Sawtooth is an amazing shrouded design *in its own right* but its *very* different from the Tuna line.
(It slightly irritates me that so many people (not you!) seemingly feel the need to align every lower end shrouded Seiko with the Prospex Tuna line)

The shroud design of Sawtooth has a much more integrated and tapered look to it, giving the impression that its part of the overall case much more. Tunas proudly state their separate shroud much more obviously in a more "tool" like manner, so to speak. 
(I think the soon to arrive LE SD Tuna also has a slightly more integrated and angled looking shroud compared to other Tunas.)

Like Sawtooth, on the wrist 015 wears smaller than its dimensions but it does so in a different way compared to Sawtooth. 
015 has virtually no lug length helping to "shrink" it on the wrist. Sawtooth has lugs but they are beautifully curved to wrap around your wrist helping it also to wear smaller and much more comfortably than its dimensions suggest. There are many other differences, too numerous to mention but suffice to say they are *very* different and imho they are both outstanding performers in their respective categories.

Imho the shroud finishing/brushing on Sawtooth was the most consistent and beautiful that i ever saw on a Seiko diver around its price point. 
I often say if Sawtooth had been sold with an Auto option (like Knights) it would undoubtedly have joined the ranks of Seiko's most legendary vfm divers!

Sorry i don't have pics of them side-by-side.


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

PanosI said:


> My second Tuna just arrived. BNIB SBBN015 !!!
> 
> My illness is contagious, so don't come close to me :-d


Good to find you here too Panos!


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Одг: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Theminio said:


> My small tuna family





giorgos mg said:


> finally i got one


Great watches George and Themis!

It is great to find you here in Tunas' Graceland!!


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

Torrid said:


> I've handled a Sawtooth before, but have not owned one myself. The Sawtooth is a sleeker design and is a solid watch, but you can really tell where the extra cost is in the Tuna. It really is the ultimate Seiko quartz diver.





everose said:


> I have an 015 Tuna and some Sawtooths.
> Sawtooth is an amazing shrouded design *in its own right* but its *very* different from the Tuna line.
> (It slightly irritates me that so many people (not you!) seemingly feel the need to align every lower end shrouded Seiko with the Prospex Tuna line)
> 
> ...


Thank you both for the insights, and the great pics everose.

I love the Sawtooth but have wanted a Tuna for years, one of the early ones like a 007 appeals to me, and the desire is getting stronger. Sadly the used values are getting stronger too.

One day. :-!


----------



## PanosI (May 21, 2010)

StratosZ4 said:


> Good to find you here too Panos!


Welcome Stratos !!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tgyberg (Feb 25, 2012)

As of today, I'm in!


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

tgyberg said:


> As of today, I'm in!
> 
> View attachment 1137032
> 
> ...


Nice one and nice pic.

Sent from my SGS using Tapatalk.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Just got this one less than 2 weeks ago,my first ever Seiko and now I'm hooked :-!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow! Congratulations on your Emperor Tuna! I had a new arrival today:



















...and with black shroud...


----------



## Ruzhyo (May 29, 2013)

Hi Gurus, I've lusted for a Sbdx011 / sbdb005 for a long time. Could not decide on which. 

So far I have only own a few JDM Seiko 5 and a few Citizen eco drive including the Ecozilla and a few G shock which I wear most of the time (13yr old DW5600), a Tag and a Breitling. 

I almost drop the hammer on the SBDX011 but something keeps holding me back. 

I'm afraid it gets scratched up and looks worn and ugly very quickly. How good is the black finishing? Normal watches scratched can be polished but the black coating? 

How well does the black coating hold up to wear and tear? Am I better off buying the Sbdn005 and not worry about scratches? 

I imagine a scratch or dent on a black finish would be more obvious.....I know...I drive a black car...

Any advice or experience from SBDX011 owners?


----------



## krispilot (Aug 30, 2007)

Story about a SBBN007. 
This particular one was ordered from kseiya-san early 2005. I had it for a few months, then sold it to a friend in 2005.
The watch is produced November 2004 serial #0002, and therefore factory battery inserted. 
Yesterday I bought this watch back from my friend. He claims he never changed the battery, and I have no reason not to believe him. He tought the watch had a 10year battery. The watch have been heavily used, had all kind of scratches, and still running good. My friend has been working construction. Upon dismantling and cleaning up the watch today, opening the watch, the battery looks original, says Seiko SR43SW. Also if it has been changed it most likely would not be a seiko cell. On the back, watch is stamped for batterychange december 2009 wich never happened. If this is correct, Battery is still running after 8 years and 7 months. 
I have now ordered a new sapphire, hammer bracelet and black pvd coated bezel insert from yobokies. Also about to order new gaskets. And I have ordered a new battery. Think one is needed now....
This will be a keeper.

Pics when I had the watch 2005:
















Pics today cleaning up.


----------



## tgyberg (Feb 25, 2012)

Ruzhyo said:


> Hi Gurus, I've lusted for a Sbdx011 / sbdb005 for a long time. Could not decide on which.
> 
> So far I have only own a few JDM Seiko 5 and a few Citizen eco drive including the Ecozilla and a few G shock which I wear most of the time (13yr old DW5600), a Tag and a Breitling.
> 
> ...


I also drive a black car and therefore I'm also pretty paranoid about scratching my black watch. If I nicked the Darth I'd be pretty pissed. If I had and nicked the X011, I would probably lose sleep over it!


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi all! This is a link to my photos on a Croatian watch forum. I took my Tuna and MM300 diving yesterday!
http://www.portalsatova.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=182948#p182948


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

These were also taken yesterday
http://www.portalsatova.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=182959#p182959


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## krispilot (Aug 30, 2007)

Finished today with restoration of my SNNB007 from nov 2004.
New gaskets, sapphire, bezel insert and hammer bracelet.
Happy with the result.


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Waiting for this to arrive, then it's fun time to bring it back to life 😁


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

SBBN013, SBBN021 & SBDX011


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

Tuna landed today!









Sent by Telegraph via Tapatalk


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

SMP_DON said:


> Tuna landed today!
> 
> Sent by Telegraph via Tapatalk


enjoy it!

it is a great watch and worths every cent you spend for it!!


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

my Tuna017 on 22mm Benarus rubber


----------



## Swoopage (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm very happy to join the Tuna thread with a SBBN017 that came in today.








Here is a comparison shot for those teetering on getting a Tuna:


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Partially restored tuna 300m


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

Zabac said:


>


 *jako lijepo**!



*


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Slazem se! 
Jako cool sat! 



Roberto


----------



## krispilot (Aug 30, 2007)

SBBN007
Maritim theme























On black leather 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

krispilot said:


> SBBN007
> Maritim theme
> 
> Love that dial.


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## LibriumW (Mar 31, 2013)

Swoopage said:


> I'm very happy to join the Tuna thread with a SBBN017 that came in today.
> 
> View attachment 1166792
> 
> ...


Congrats on your SBBN017!

I'm about to pull the trigger myself on the Tuna but seeing it next to a monster makes me a bit hesitant, I prefer 44mm+ watches and the black monster I have don't get that much wrist time as I think it looks just a bit too small, has anyone else found the 017-015 tunas to be smaller than you had visualized before you got them? (given the specs vs wearing quite a bit smaller)


----------



## Swoopage (Mar 19, 2013)

I feel like the 300m Tuna and the Monster wear almost the same. In my opinion the monster wears slightly bigger due to the larger lug length.
I was expecting the Tuna to be a bit larger (about 2mm larger or so) but because of my small wrists, turned out to be fine. My limit to watches is around 45mm or so, so I was reluctant to buy the 1000m Tuna.
I'm guessing the 1000m (quartz or auto) Tuna's would fit you more if you are looking for a bigger watch than the Monster.

Here is some reference pics:
Seiko Tuna - please educate me


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

Swoopage said:


> I feel like the 300m Tuna and the Monster wear almost the same. In my opinion the monster wears slightly bigger due to the larger lug length.
> I was expecting the Tuna to be a bit larger (about 2mm larger or so) but because of my small wrists, turned out to be fine. My limit to watches is around 45mm or so, so I was reluctant to buy the 1000m Tuna.
> I'm guessing the 1000m (quartz or auto) Tuna's would fit you more if you are looking for a bigger watch than the Monster.
> 
> ...


 The Tuna is bigger than the Monster they both dont wear big but the 007/015/017 Tuna's are 4mm wider and 1.7mm taller. On my 7.5 " wrist the OM was on the small side the Tuna is bigger and looks bigger. Can't take pics because I sold the OM.

DON


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

Swoopage said:


> I'm very happy to join the Tuna thread with a SBBN017 that came in today.
> 
> View attachment 1166792


Great choice.

The 017 is the most versatile Tuna


----------



## shiroang (Jul 23, 2013)

Currently quite interested in the Darth Tuna (SBBN013), was wondering is it the best Tuna Quartz in the Seiko product line?
Other than the white dolphin and blue ocean, which I guess the only differences is the color of the shroud in compared to the standard darth tuna?


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

SBDB008


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Arghh.. Resistance was futile. Can't stand looking at pictures any more. My package is on the way and I will be joining Tuna club at Monday. Woohoo! :-d


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

I've always envied Tuna owners, next week though, I'll finally be one. SBBN017 incoming! I went with the 17 as opposed to the 15 since I already have a black bezeled Seiko beast, the SBDX001. I'm very excited!


----------



## ohfivepro (Jun 7, 2011)

shiroang said:


> Currently quite interested in the Darth Tuna (SBBN013), was wondering is it the best Tuna Quartz in the Seiko product line?
> Other than the white dolphin and blue ocean, which I guess the only differences is the color of the shroud in compared to the standard darth tuna?


The bezel insert on the Ltd models is lumed from the 0 to 20 markers, no lumed insert on the Darth. Other than that the only difference is the coloured text on the Ltd edition straps. The packaging's slightly different too as the White Dolphin comes with a metal card detailing the history of Seiko shrouded divers (I assume the Blue Ocean has something similar)

The main parts of the watch like the case, movement etc are the same though. The Darth's great and you can't go wrong with any of the Tuna range


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Count me in. My first tuna. So far I love it!


----------



## marshy (Jul 2, 2013)

My first Tuna!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Do lumed inserts from le models fit regular tunas? Anyone tried it?


----------



## shiroang (Jul 23, 2013)

ohfivepro said:


> The bezel insert on the Ltd models is lumed from the 0 to 20 markers, no lumed insert on the Darth. Other than that the only difference is the coloured text on the Ltd edition straps. The packaging's slightly different too as the White Dolphin comes with a metal card detailing the history of Seiko shrouded divers (I assume the Blue Ocean has something similar)
> 
> The main parts of the watch like the case, movement etc are the same though. The Darth's great and you can't go wrong with any of the Tuna range


Thanks for the info! 
Google'd the images for the 0-20 markers lume, that's nice!
But I still do prefer the Darth black color overall!


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

just in, 1st tuna, very poison fish among all diver


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

jopex said:


> Do lumed inserts from le models fit regular tunas? Anyone tried it?


Yes they do fit. I have seen it done here. Something I looked into too, but i really dont think its worth the upgrade.


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't think that I asked this question clearly enough- I see that the Tuna date wheels come in English and kanji. Am I correct in assuming that you can only get it one way and have to change out the day wheel to switch from one to the other?

Joel


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

Solomander said:


> Is the Tuna date wheel either kanji, English or both?


Both.


----------



## c-dweller (Jul 1, 2013)

I acquired a SBBN015 along with B22 strap from Katsu-san back in March this year and have been very satisfied with it as well as the purchasing experience! It is very comfortable to wear with either stock bracelet or strap and offers great amount of ruggedness and durability. Mine has been ticking at a constant +1 second per month since day one and hands are perfectly aligned with all markers. Long live the Tuna!


----------



## Kauf2947 (Mar 30, 2013)

Tuna Basking In the Sun


----------



## jrippens (Jan 15, 2010)

Darth Tuna Tuesday!



Thinking of putting it on orange isofrane soon  Cheers!


----------



## shiroang (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh man can't wait to get a Darth Tuna SBBN013! But need to wait out for a couple of months! (Need to be discipline on monthly savings haha!)
Anyways, was wishing that the Darth Tuna have titanium shroud too, that will be the ultimate Quartz Tuna!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Joining the club today, yay! Watch is everything I hoped for and more.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

duude...cmon, gtg before you go on vacation!


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

jopex said:


> Joining the club today, yay! Watch is everything I hoped for and more.


Congrats! Vrlo Lijepo!

Sent by Telegraph via Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

SMP_DON said:


> Congrats! Vrlo Lijepo!
> 
> Hvala! Odusevljen sam sa satom!
> 
> Sent by Telegraph via Tapatalk





sinner777 said:


> duude...cmon, gtg before you go on vacation!


Sure thing!


----------



## instant (Dec 3, 2009)

my SBDX011


----------



## tgyberg (Feb 25, 2012)

I picked up Darth's boss for a comparo. I really like the big beast so the winds of change may be blowing!


----------



## krispilot (Aug 30, 2007)

tgyberg said:


> I picked up Darth's boss for a comparo. I really like the big beast so the winds of change may be blowing!


I can not live without day of week indication......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgyberg (Feb 25, 2012)

krispilot said:


> I can not live without day of week indication......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear ya.. I love the blue Saturday and red Sunday! I also like the Darth's hands better. I'm not sure that's enough for me to keep the smaller one though. It's a much harder decision than I thought it would be.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

It really is all it's cracked up to be....amazing!


----------



## tgyberg (Feb 25, 2012)

krispilot said:


> I can not live without day of week indication......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FYI, after a couple of days with the Emp... you will see why it trumps the Darth in EVERY way! |>


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## vwguy60 (May 11, 2012)




----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

I think I have been bit by the tuna bug.... On the prowl. Where are all the owners looking to off load them?


----------



## tgyberg (Feb 25, 2012)

kamonjj said:


> I think I have been bit by the tuna bug.... On the prowl. Where are all the owners looking to off load them?


My Darth is for sale right now |>


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

tgyberg said:


> My Darth is for sale right now |>


Yeah I know. Its just a little out of my price range. Made a deal with my better half. I can only spend 1000 on this purchase. I'd prefer to have yours but ... I also like to have a happy wife.

I was literally just looking at your thread wishing it was cheaper lol.


----------



## tgyberg (Feb 25, 2012)

kamonjj said:


> Yeah I know. Its just a little out of my price range. Made a deal with my better half. I can only spend 1000 on this purchase. I'd prefer to have yours but ... I also like to have a happy wife.
> 
> I was literally just looking at your thread wishing it was cheaper lol.


Hey, I wont tell her what you spent!


----------



## Brucegbombara (Feb 27, 2013)

Guys can you help a fellow tuna owner out. I have a 1000m gold tuna on the way and I need the lug to lug width. I believe the darth and the gold are the same size. Ordering a gasgasbones strap and need this info to place the order.


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

Got the back up strap, a nice tropical from Harold. Now just waiting for the watch to be back in stock....


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

vwguy60 said:


> View attachment 1179024


Very nice.... looks like a 7549-7010 with a sbbn007 dial...?!


----------



## citeneko (Jul 21, 2013)

Finally got my Tuna. Excellent service from Seiya. I've ordered it on Thursday night and received package on Monday.
Love look and feel of it. Very bright lume. This is also my first diver and a second watch overall. I swapped bracelet for darth rubber.


----------



## vwguy60 (May 11, 2012)

mariod said:


> Very nice.... looks like a 7549-7010 with a sbbn007 dial...?!


You are correct, it is a 7549-7010 with a sbbn007 dial and hands. I also converted it to an automatic:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/6309-powered-tuna-896762.html


----------



## mikeymoto (Dec 19, 2006)

Nothing to see here but my new tuna!


----------



## vwguy60 (May 11, 2012)

Another one of my 7549 next to my sbbn015... I am thinking of selling the 015 now that my 7549 is up and running as an automatic....


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

And I'm finally done fishing for tuna*...









*unless I can find a good deal on a 6159


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi guys. My friend (actually he is a member here - ivan_seawolf) did a little test with his SBBN011 near the island Krk in Croatia. You can check it on these YT videos :-!


----------



## tgyberg (Feb 25, 2012)

lenny said:


> And I'm finally done fishing for tuna*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your net is nice and full! |>


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

That 7549 dial is really nice.

Joel



vwguy60 said:


> Another one of my 7549 next to my sbbn015... I am thinking of selling the 015 now that my 7549 is up and running as an automatic....
> 
> View attachment 1182597


----------



## vwguy60 (May 11, 2012)

Solomander said:


> That 7549 dial is really nice.
> 
> Joel


It is a sbbn007 dial....


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

AS i said on other post, sold it 10 months ago, regreat it and bought it back last monday, the same watch from the sae guy that i've sold it. it arrived for me yesterday night, and of course it's on my wrist since them.....and now, I wont let it go again!









regards,
cesar


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

TUNA on Watchadoo....









Sent by Telegraph via Tapatalk


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

The Tuna is pretty, but the Citizen rocks for a back up dive instrument.

Joel


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

Finally snagged one, off the for sale board. Due in tomorrow. Woo hoo!

Joel


----------



## Oofie (Jan 1, 2010)

To Solomander and his incoming Tuna


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

Just got it out of the box. What a cool watch! I was a little big concerned that it would be too big, but it's not. It's no taller than my SeaDweller. The shroud and domed crystal are so distinctive! The lume is awesome. Thanks to Johnny, Panos, Kris, Mark and Oofie for their advice. Now- where to get a green Zulu for this bad boy?

Joel


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a green zulu but not on a Tuna sadly:

20mm Zulu 4 Ring Military Green Nylon Watch Band Strap: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## eals112 (Oct 6, 2009)

6159 Tuna


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

SBBN017








SBBN013


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## squeeze (Dec 29, 2010)

joining the group with these 2


----------



## tgyberg (Feb 25, 2012)

^ well that's making a splash! Nice!!


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

I have been wearing my SBBN015 for around a week. It's an awesome watch. It wears much smaller and lighter than I thought it would. It really looks like a piece of time measuring equipment, not a watch. The Hardlex crystal gives the watch a warm tone in comparison to the cool bluish tone of a sapphire crystal. Paradoxically, I like the reflections from the domed crystal- it builds on the obscure piece of equipment vibe that the watch gives off. I have been wearing it on a Seiko Z-22 strap. I bought the SBBN015 because I wanted to have the bracelet. So far, I haven't felt any desire to wear it. The drilled lug holes are amazing- they really make switching straps a piece of cake. Just received a green RAF strap and a Bond NATO strap. I will eventually experiment with them. The only thing that I don't love about the watch is the way that the second hand is lumed, but it's no big deal. Thanks again to everybody who gave me advice on this cool timepiece.

Joel


----------



## steven214 (Aug 31, 2011)

enjoy..........b-)


----------



## Kian (Sep 2, 2013)

Join the Tuna club with this SBDB008. Probably will be the only Tuna with Spring Drive. Love of the combination of the dark grey DLC & the gold TiNite coating. Brilliant Lumibrite too!! <3 
















Totally love this one. ^^


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm pretty excited now that I have 600M Golden TUNA in the mail :-d Watch out for photos ;-)


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Silmatic said:


> I'm pretty excited now that I have 600M Golden TUNA in the mail :-d Watch out for photos ;-)


I know where you got it from and I'm
Jealous at the price you got it for! Enjoy


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Ha!... I doubt that you do know as it wasn't listed ;-) It had been sitting on a watchmaker's shelf awaiting a special part for the longest time... and I FOUND that part b-)



Morethan1 said:


> I know where you got it from and I'm
> Jealous at the price you got it for! Enjoy


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Silmatic said:


> Ha!... I doubt that you do know as it wasn't listed ;-) It had been sitting on a watchmaker's shelf awaiting a special part for the longest time... and I FOUND that part b-)


Lol well then I'm a fool.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

No... don't be harsh on yourself ;-)



Morethan1 said:


> Lol well then I'm a fool.


----------



## alanis (Jan 6, 2011)

So I saw this watch a couple of years back, but was in the sub $500 diver mindset at the time.

Now I've read up on this special helium infiltration prevention thing they've engineered, and I really want one.

Of course, being a little late to the party, looks like they've all sold out. Anyone know where I can buy one still? I've put in an order in with chino, so will see if I get a reply. I'm trying to stay away from the eBay ones.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Silmatic said:


> I'm pretty excited now that I have 600M Golden TUNA in the mail :-d Watch out for photos ;-)


Here you go... first photo... and my first Tuna :-!


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

First tuna on a nato


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Skyfall0909 (Sep 15, 2013)

D6AMIA6N said:


> I've always envied Tuna owners, next week though, I'll finally be one. SBBN017 incoming! I went with the 17 as opposed to the 15 since I already have a black bezeled Seiko beast, the SBDX001. I'm very excited!


Help a brotha out! Where did you purchase it from? Looking for one myself.

Thanks!


----------



## ohfivepro (Jun 7, 2011)

Rakuten: SEIKO Pross pecks Marlene master professional 300m saturation dive specifications model diver's watch men watch black SBBN017- Shopping Japanese products from Japan seems to have them in stock. No idea if the seller's any good or not but it might be worth a try


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Why dont you try Katsu san or seya? I have never deal with seiya but he is a respect seller in japan, and already did with katsu: www.higuchi-inc.com Strongly recommend...

Regards


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Checking in!!


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Sad day, the black coating on my sbbn023 has flaked off from the underside of the shroud where it is impossible to impact ? Have been babying the watch and worn less than 10 times... Arghh is seiko hard coating quality this bad? Any other sbbn023 owners care to share ?


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

balzebub said:


> Sad day, the black coating on my sbbn023 has flaked off from the underside of the shroud where it is impossible to impact ? Have been babying the watch and worn less than 10 times... Arghh is seiko hard coating quality this bad? Any other sbbn023 owners care to share ?


I have seen this on a few SBBN023's. What exactly is the coating suppose to be?


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

What a shame, it seems if it's in an area like the underside of the shroud it would be a warrantee issue IE: a bad application/manufacturing fault. Is it new? Who did you buy it through (Higuchi, Seiya...) If it's either Higuchi or Seiya contact them immediately if it's a maufacturing defect they will get it taken care of...


raze said:


> I have seen this on a few SBBN023's. What exactly is the coating suppose to be?


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

longstride said:


> What a shame, it seems if it's in an area like the underside of the shroud it would be a warrantee issue IE: a bad application/manufacturing fault. Is it new? Who did you buy it through (Higuchi, Seiya...) If it's either Higuchi or Seiya contact them immediately if it's a maufacturing defect they will get it taken care of...


Yeah i think it's a defect as well, that part of the shroud on my watch has never come into contact with anything at all...


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Just joined the Tuna club. What do we call this one? We have Darth and Emperor already........how about 'The Solo'


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Golden spring? Lol


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd call that Tuna and avocado  Or maybe simply a Spring tuna?

Welcome to the club... I've just recently joined myself |>


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd call that Tuna and avocado  Or maybe simply a Spring tuna?

Welcome to the club... I've just recently joined myself |>


----------



## squeeze (Dec 29, 2010)

I refer to it as the Century Tuna


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

More quick snaps of the 'Spring Tuna'....probably the best name as there doesn't seem to be a force stronger than the Emperor ;-)


----------



## lexotamilf (Aug 6, 2013)

^^
Amazing pics.


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Amazing pictures and a very suitable strap

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

My 007 in it's nest...


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

*






This is the best thread or subject on this forum
This Tuna searies of watches are the best out there, no exceptions. Although i do like the quartz SINN, but the germany battery change might be a deal breaker.
You Tuna types are the best and the brightest. biggest, baddest and so on, 
Now that i have this tihng next to my joke -o- matic over priced cult wathc it really does shine even brighter, what a treamendous value proposition.
*Now that thats over.
I have a SBBN 015 on the way, too me, clearly at under $1k these watches shine above the rest, and just to be clear i have a couple of sub mariner Rolys here, they fail and are high maint as they age and the Dallas Rolex center cant get it right, x3 visits for the sub i have worn for the past 15 years, three times for servce and it still stops and wont wind, unaccpetable on many levels, 
Anyway i am going to get another quartz 300m, i like back ups, dont carry just one magazine either, some of you understand that, so when the battery dies i have another on stand by, simple as that, at this price point these things are a treamendous value.
Thank you for all the valuable insights and info over the past couple of weeks, this forrum really is an asset, i am not a collector, but a searious user, not abuser, but i do use my gear, daily.
A couple of lower priced watches even seiko 200m types, a few bands and you are over half way to a really top rate SBBN 015, real fine right out of the box i suspect.
So thx to all, you have all been a great help to me.
Ill try to do a nice few .45cal watch pics of this thing when it shows up.
As much as the Dive Springer sounds sexy and wonderful i dont think it will rule in any way over a quartz movement as good as the ones on these larger Prospex searies.
Love and kisses,
Gary


----------



## nednil (Aug 9, 2013)

scoured through the entire tuna thread and fell in love with the tuna awhile back. finally decided to pull the trigger on it last week and now it's on the way! haven't actually tried it on in real life but im quite sure i'll enjoy the feel of it when it arrives.
thumbs up for all the awesome pictures!


----------



## krispilot (Aug 30, 2007)

You are not going to be dissapointed. 
If you use it hard like me, fixing car engines (hobby) with the watch on, and get scratches on the hardlex crystal, there is sapphire to buy and use as replacement. 
Profession is pilot, thats why I have a 12h bezel for GMT when working.












nednil said:


> scoured through the entire tuna thread and fell in love with the tuna awhile back. finally decided to pull the trigger on it last week and now it's on the way! haven't actually tried it on in real life but im quite sure i'll enjoy the feel of it when it arrives.
> thumbs up for all the awesome pictures!


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

krispilot said:


> You are not going to be dissapointed.
> If you use it hard like me, fixing car engines (hobby) with the watch on, and get scratches on the hardlex crystal, there is sapphire to buy and use as replacement.
> Profession is pilot, thats why I have a 12h bezel for GMT when working.


That 12-hour bezel looks great, especially for your profession. May I ask where you got it from? It looks engraved in the photo.


----------



## krispilot (Aug 30, 2007)

liwang22 said:


> That 12-hour bezel looks great, especially for your profession. May I ask where you got it from? It looks engraved in the photo.


It is Yobokies engraved PVD covered. 
http://m161.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/yobokies/Bezel Inserts/IMG_0018.jpg.html?o=2
It is not a perfect fit, you need to use some transparent silicone glue to fix it into bezelring. It is a fraction of millimeters to small.

the Sapphire crystal and the Hammer bracelet is also from Yobokies. They are both perfect fit.

Here is pics with yobokies 60 minute PVD bezel before I changed it to 12h.


----------



## krispilot (Aug 30, 2007)

The dot at 12h is also glowing.










Here it shows friday 5th. This is because date change before midnight and weekday change after midnight. (Pic taken around midnight between friday 4th and saturday 5th of october


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the information. Glad to know the insert is a bit small. I use adhesive strips Jake B sells. Love the Hammer as I wear it on my 6309-7049.


----------



## nednil (Aug 9, 2013)

krispilot said:


> You are not going to be dissapointed.
> If you use it hard like me, fixing car engines (hobby) with the watch on, and get scratches on the hardlex crystal, there is sapphire to buy and use as replacement.
> Profession is pilot, thats why I have a 12h bezel for GMT when working.


looks awesome! is that a hammer bracelet? or where it is from?


----------



## krispilot (Aug 30, 2007)

Yes, it is a Yobokies hammer. Very comfortable to wear.


----------



## nednil (Aug 9, 2013)

Finally I'm part of the group! Arrived ytd. 
Still deciding if I should keep both or sell the 015. 
Anyway I absolutely love the look of the tuna in real life and the weight seems just nice to me. And finally I don't have to keep setting the time on my watch after a few days of not wearing it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Not sure why you would keep both unless you were seriously interested in collecting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

SBBN007 freshly upgraded with Yobokies DLC bezel insert, Hammer Bracelet with Albacore Clasp, brushed shroud and polished Hex screws.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

dnslater said:


> SBBN007 freshly upgraded with Yobokies DLC bezel insert, Hammer Bracelet with Albacore Clasp, brushed shroud and polished Hex screws.


Sweet. Where did you source the shroud and screws from?

I just joined the Club.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

I just read your other thread. Great job brushing the shroud.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

liwang22 said:


> Sweet. Where did you source the shroud and screws from?
> 
> I just joined the Club.


The shroud is just the standard SBBN007 shroud with a brushed finish applied. A gentlemen over on SCWF sells various types of screws for Tuna shrouds, if you need them, I can send you his contact info.


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

*SBBN 015, new watch, new finish, Thank you Jack.*




















This is the new SBBN 015 i recieved direct from Japan (DFJ) a few weeks ago.
I sent it to Jack about a week after i recieved it, for a new Xtal, while it was there i asked him about Bead blasting, he assured me it would do what i was looking for.
It exceeds my expectations.
Consistant soft finsih, no shiny spots, great attention to detail.
The new xtal is an improvent over the greyish tint of the hardex, but debateable to really being necessary, the Bead blast finish, for me, makes the watch even better that it already is, which is a truly great watch, now its a UGW, Ultra Great Watch.
Jack at Industrial Watch Works was great to deal with and clearly a very skilled craftsman, nice to find for a change.
Timely also, the entire process only took a couple of weeks.
Hope the pictures bring out the very nice finish, i am sorry i did not have the energy to change lenses, i may have to reshoot this after i see how it posts.
I cannot find a single detial the BBlasting missed, and no left over grit or lack of like new operation.
Really pleased in all ways.
Gary|>


----------



## Swoopage (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: SBBN 015, new watch, new finish, Thank you Jack.*

@area51: Looks great! The stock 015 bracelet had too much bling factor for me and I went with the 017. You sir just made the 015 perfect! b-)


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: SBBN 015, new watch, new finish, Thank you Jack.*

Thx Swoop, i almost ordered the 017, for that exact reason, its just more elegant and subdued, however i could not get past the silver bezel, and no band, the steely band really is a great value, too many years of black bezels, glad you approve so far so good, of course it will be prone to showing scratches if it gets used that way.
I just spotted a water spot on the xtal, thats what i get for not wiping it off before the pics, doh.One of the guys here ended up with both the 015 and 017 seven and was debatiing keeping both, no conflicts there, i would keep both and may end up with both, the reason of course is, just cuz.
You also have a truly great watch in these times of mechanical silliness (TMS).
Gary


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: SBBN 015, new watch, new finish, Thank you Jack.*

Excellent mod Gary....that Tuna looks killer :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Sent from the depths


----------



## Kauf2947 (Mar 30, 2013)

Those are awesome pictures from the depths down under. The closest my Seiko Tuna gets to water is when I wash my hands. Thanks for the great pictures.


----------



## richy176 (Sep 26, 2013)

Only have this "baby tuna" so far

http://


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## vwguy60 (May 11, 2012)

Morethan1 said:


> View attachment 1268647


Alex - Your 7549 is looking good, is it running as an automatic? When you post, you should include the before picture, the difference is hard to believe!!! Are those the hands you got from me?


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

SBBN Tuna Shroud update;
I called Seiko US about an hour ago.
trying to buy a SBBN 015 shroud.
They just called back, $75.00 each from the factory in Japan, est 5 weeks out.
Great, gimmer 2 please. Done.
To say the least i am very happy on all counts.
I will report back with my Tuna shroud mod after its completed.
Planning on machining the edges/ ears off and having 360 degree bezel access and leaner look.
We shall see, will supply pics then.
Thx,
Gary


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

vwguy60 said:


> Alex - Your 7549 is looking good, is it running as an automatic? When you post, you should include the before picture, the difference is hard to believe!!! Are those the hands you got from me?


Ya it's an auto now. Hands I got from you. Missing right seconds hand.






before


----------



## spikynbaby (Feb 25, 2011)

My seiko baby tuna reporting!


















Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Look at that brushed titanium. Badass shroud, horrible picture.


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

Robo, is that hand made? Bent from s sheet piece of Ti?


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

area51 said:


> Robo, is that hand made? Bent from s sheet piece of Ti?


It's a sprig drive tuna, comes with that shroud stock. SBDB008


----------



## discodave (May 18, 2010)

Bought a Darth Tuna (SBBN013) from a fellow forum member and should have it by Tuesday. Can't wait!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

mt1tdi said:


> It's a sprig drive tuna, comes with that shroud stock. SBDB008


Right.

I've been contemplating flipping this Tuna for an SBGA029, but I keep noticing features about it that I can't replace. I wish I could get the exact same hardware, but in a more stainless finish look instead of the black, grey, and gold. Don't get me wrong, it's awesome. It's just that it could be a 015 on steroids and be the ultimate Tuna in my opinion.


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't wear mine much either but I'll hang onto it. It's really comfortable despite the thickness.


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

as much as i am warming up to a 600m Springer, Electrics rule, they are so much better, over all, in so many ways.
I may have to have a 600springer to tinker with but the true electics are so hard to beat, in so many catagories.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

area51 said:


> as much as i am warming up to a 600m Springer, Electrics rule, they are so much better, over all, in so many ways.
> I may have to have a 600springer to tinker with but the true electics are so hard to beat, in so many catagories.


I'd be interested in hearing a bit of elaboration on your opinion, just out of curiosity.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

This is my first Tuna... now I am waiting for the postman to bring his little brother... the sbbn015  I'm afraid that this fish breeds a bit too easily :-d



Silmatic said:


> Here you go... first photo... and my first Tuna :-!
> View attachment 1224463


----------



## mks4 (Nov 29, 2012)

Just got this one. Very comfortable and the finishing is ridiculous.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

The simplicity of a step motor and associated parts is many times more reliable than a device of similar nature that has many many more moving parts.
A reliability analasys would prove that out easily.
As a power engineer the electrics get my vote every time, i can change the battery myself when the appocolyptic thing comes, hope so, sure getting tired of waiting.
The mechanicals are higher maint, cost more for much less technology, its all gaget stuff we get with the springers on down, the SD is unque and a big step up no doubt, however still not as robust or reliable as a pure heavy udty quartz movement, mind you not opinion but a techical accuracy and easy to support fact.
It gets down to what we want and find fun.
Certainly the case, level of fit and finsih, materials all come into conssideration, agreed fully, where the movements are concerned, if reliability, ease and cost of service are top considerations, bang for buck the quartz movements win out easily, the rest is sex appeal and flash.
Enough for now, dinner calls.
Thx,
Gary



Robotaz said:


> I'd be interested in hearing a bit of elaboration on your opinion, just out of curiosity.


----------



## lanang (Aug 10, 2012)

my 7549


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

area51 said:


> Certainly the case, level of fit and finsih, materials all come into conssideration, agreed fully, where the movements are concerned, if reliability, ease and cost of service are top considerations, bang for buck the quartz movements win out easily, the rest is sex appeal and flash.


All good points, but based on this sound reasoning, a solid state Casio digital rules all. Of course WUS aren't about reasonable thought processes though.


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

dnslater said:


> All good points, but based on this sound reasoning, a solid state Casio digital rules all. Of course WUS aren't about reasonable thought processes though.


Fully agreed, as i mentioned at a point of reasonable departures, sex appeal, materials, fit and finish *****en factor on and on take over.
We are reach price point resistances of various levels, bang for buck, on and on.
The mechaniclas are probably more tinket toy fun, i admit that.
They will never take a beatin and keep tickin the way a qaurtz of pretty much any type will, o.k accept the swiss quartz, i tihnk they build them bad to discourage the quartz market, or maybe they just arnt any good at the high tech stuff.
I agree,
Self indulgances rule.
Thx,
Gary


----------



## biatch0 (Jan 2, 2012)

Managed to track down a pre-loved Emp Tuna within geographical travel range that I'm interested in picking up. Are there any "must do's" when looking at the actual watch? Obviously, I'll be hunting down any scratches or scuff marks with a large magnifying glass, but aside from that... Should I be dropping by some Seiko dealer to check if the watch was stolen/fell off a truck/is a masterfully done replica?


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

biatch0 said:


> Managed to track down a pre-loved Emp Tuna within geographical travel range that I'm interested in picking up. Are there any "must do's" when looking at the actual watch? Obviously, I'll be hunting down any scratches or scuff marks with a large magnifying glass, but aside from that... Should I be dropping by some Seiko dealer to check if the watch was stolen/fell off a truck/is a masterfully done replica?


confirm service ice history and/or age.


----------



## biatch0 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, apparently it's only 3 months old... so no service history. I'm thinking of meeting the seller at a Seiko retailer to hopefully have someone who knows what they're doing have a look at the watch.


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

Just got another 017 and I'm loving it. Here it is with the recently acquired Shogun.


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

Smalls how do you like the 007, that may be the best value of all this stuff for a daily watch, really starting to like th idea of the all Ti and basic movmentof the Sumos, the 017 is a great value also, now you need a 22mm OD Iso for the band, i have severl iso, theonly way of that type, the 007 is a far better valeu than its look alike euo cousin the roly sub, i have one not a good value at all these dya i dont care what the euro types think or say.
Nice watches, very nice.
Gary


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

area51 said:


> Smalls how do you like the 007, that may be the best value of all this stuff for a daily watch, really starting to like th idea of the all Ti and basic movmentof the Sumos, the 017 is a great value also, now you need a 22mm OD Iso for the band, i have severl iso, theonly way of that type, the 007 is a far better valeu than its look alike euo cousin the roly sub, i have one not a good value at all these dya i dont care what the euro types think or say.
> Nice watches, very nice.
> Gary


the 007 is great. One of the most comfortable watches for its size. And just ordered an iso for the Tuna. IMO the new Subs are fantastic and it'll be the last one to leave the collection but the Shogun offers a nice change of pace with its larger size and Ti construction.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

area51 said:


> The simplicity of a step motor and associated parts is many times more reliable than a device of similar nature that has many many more moving parts.
> A reliability analasys would prove that out easily.
> As a power engineer the electrics get my vote every time, i can change the battery myself when the appocolyptic thing comes, hope so, sure getting tired of waiting.
> The mechanicals are higher maint, cost more for much less technology, its all gaget stuff we get with the springers on down, the SD is unque and a big step up no doubt, however still not as robust or reliable as a pure heavy udty quartz movement, mind you not opinion but a techical accuracy and easy to support fact.
> ...


Hmm. I can see your point, but the electrical beauty aspect bores me. And that's coming from an electrical engineer. I don't practice it, but I do have an MSEE. Interestingly, the mechanics of watches are a welcome detour away from electronics from my perspective.

So I must ask, now that you were kind enough to elaborate, do you have an opinion on how your quartz tuna would compare to, let's say, a lube-free Si movement that could potentially last decades with no service at all (i.e., Damasko Si or any other high-end)? I ask because I have been debating SHTF duty for a watch for several years. While the Tuna is a great one, I'm not sure about it being the best. It's possible at its price point that it is, however.


----------



## satiriadis (Mar 28, 2009)

mks4 said:


> Just got this one. Very comfortable and the finishing is ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


R u 4 real? It just looks sick!


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

satiriadis said:


> R u 4 real? It just looks sick!


I think he means ridiculous in a good way.


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

The Tuna is great for every situation. 
Relaxation...








Office duty...








Wine country...








And snorkel time...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

Giggo said:


> The Tuna is great for every situation.
> Relaxation...
> 
> Office duty...
> ...


hehe I recognized the location in your photos!

My two say hi from out in east county!









I'm new to the Tuna's just had a wild hair to go after the 7549 and liked it so much I got the 017 too!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's my Tuna..(which I don't have yet.) It was arriving today and I thought to myself, run my errand now or wait til later? I decided, I would be back in less than 15mins (Which I was) and since it was already 1030am, I assumed the mailman would come at around 3pm since he hadn't arrived yet. And then when I got back this was sticking out of my mail box.



AAAARGH. Have been wanting a Tuna for years, then when it finally arrives, I'm not home to sign for it. Now I've got to wait 24hours to claim my Tuna.


----------



## tgyberg (Feb 25, 2012)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Here's my Tuna..(which I don't have yet.) It was arriving today and I thought to myself, run my errand now or wait til later? I decided, I would be back in less than 15mins (Which I was) and since it was already 1030am, I assumed the mailman would come at around 3pm since he hadn't arrived yet. And then when I got back this was sticking out of my mail box.
> 
> 
> 
> AAAARGH. Have been wanting a Tuna for years, then when it finally arrives, I'm not home to sign for it. Now I've got to wait 24hours to claim my Tuna.


Grrr I hate that! 15 mins?! I would have been tempted to run down the block hunting for the mail carrier!


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh no! Hate when that happens. I made my SBBN015 into a more vintage looking piece with a SKX insert, polished torx head screws from Andy on SCWF and the Bonetto Cinturini 284 italian rubber version of the classic flat vent. I think I have the best of old and new. I love this setup.

Enjoy yours! I want a Darth now.


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

OldeCrow said:


> hehe I recognized the location in your photos!
> 
> My two say hi from out in east county!


Right on. We were out at Cathedral Ridge winery in Hood River a couple of months ago. It was a great time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nednil (Aug 9, 2013)

OldeCrow said:


> hehe I recognized the location in your photos!
> 
> My two say hi from out in east county!
> 
> ...


2 tuna's ftw! haha i got myself a 007 and 015 too.


----------



## biatch0 (Jan 2, 2012)

Besides the warranty card being filled out/stamped, are there any other things a prospective buyer should do to verify authenticity? I'm somewhat concerned about plonking down money on an Emperor Tuna and ending up with a Jester Sardine instead.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Here's my Tuna..(which I don't have yet.) It was arriving today and I thought to myself, run my errand now or wait til later? I decided, I would be back in less than 15mins (Which I was) and since it was already 1030am, I assumed the mailman would come at around 3pm since he hadn't arrived yet. And then when I got back this was sticking out of my mail box.
> 
> 
> 
> AAAARGH. Have been wanting a Tuna for years, then when it finally arrives, I'm not home to sign for it. Now I've got to wait 24hours to claim my Tuna.


...And finally the Tuna arrives. Worth the wait and then some.

Upon opening the box, all I can say is "WOW".

This is my first 1k-ish watch. Now I know the difference between a $200 vs $500 vs $900+ watch. Everything from the dial printing, to the numbers on the engraved bezel, all the way down to the way everything fits and is finished is just so crisp to my mostly affordable watch eye, that it seems almost unreal to me.

Quick wrist shot on my wjean MM vented waffle strap.



...now all I need is my first ISOfrane and it will be complete


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sweet!!!! Congrats. I love mine and share in your joy. It wears so well, right? I will not dissuade you from getting an Isofrane but if you like the Seiko flat vent look I am so pleased were with my Bonetto Cinturini 284 Italian rubber strap. I've owned and loved the Isofrane too. I may even still get one and transfer the flat vent rubber to my 6309-7049.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

ZASKAR36 said:


> ...And finally the Tuna arrives. Worth the wait and then some.
> 
> Upon opening the box, all I can say is "WOW".
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your new addition, it looks great............. and it really is an awesome watch!


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

liwang22 said:


> Oh no! Hate when that happens. I made my SBBN015 into a more vintage looking piece with a SKX insert, polished torx head screws from Andy on SCWF and the Bonetto Cinturini 284 italian rubber version of the classic flat vent. I think I have the best of old and new. I love this setup.
> 
> Enjoy yours! I want a Darth now.


Great looking mods Li, well done!!


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks, Nick. I'm enjoying your posts on your brass Armida. Very cool watch.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Mine says hello...










Regards


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

liwang22 said:


> Sweet!!!! Congrats. I love mine and share in your joy. It wears so well, right? I will not dissuade you from getting an Isofrane but if you like the Seiko flat vent look I am so pleased were with my Bonetto Cinturini 284 Italian rubber strap. I've owned and loved the Isofrane too. I may even still get one and transfer the flat vent rubber to my 6309-7049.


Love the flat vent style look and I love BC straps to boot. Definitely will get one for my Tuna. That's the one thing that pushed me over the edge about the Tuna. I haven't seen a bad strap combo for the Tuna at all. The watch is so strap friendly.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Cool. I got my BC 284 from eBay seller watchgecko in the UK. The Watch Prince was sold out last I checked. My 6309-7049 borrowed it today and doesn't want to give it back. Good thing you are right, I can throw anything on the Tuna and it works.


----------



## mrphrog (Nov 23, 2013)

I have an SBDX011 Emperor tuna and I'm looking for an aftermarket PVD bracelet. I've been looking at 22mm super engineer for quite some time, but I realized they just come out with a 21.5mm version that's supposed to fit tunas like SBBN013. Does anyone have experience with the super engineer and know which size I should get? Thanks!!


----------



## chanzdad (Sep 9, 2007)

mrphrog said:


> I have an SBDX011 Emperor tuna and I'm looking for an aftermarket PVD bracelet. I've been looking at 22mm super engineer for quite some time, but I realized they just come out with a 21.5mm version that's supposed to fit tunas like SBBN013. Does anyone have experience with the super engineer and know which size I should get? Thanks!!






















I had this on my emperor and the 21.5mm leave a hair of a gap which is not a concern. But the watch is a hefty piece now.


----------



## tgyberg (Feb 25, 2012)

chanzdad said:


> View attachment 1290833
> 
> I had this on my emperor and the 21.5mm leave a hair of a gap which is not a concern. But the watch is a hefty piece now.


I bet that is hefty! I really wish the lugs on the emp were 24mm.


----------



## mrphrog (Nov 23, 2013)

Then maybe I should get the 22mm version which is also slightly cheaper. Thanks a lot chanzdad.


----------



## beben (Nov 4, 2013)

Here is my Tuna *Bond* *SBBN007*









Love this Tuna model with 7C46 movement, has unique concentric circles around the hour markers on dial marking than most other Tuna.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

It seems like it would be easy to conceal a 22mm end link on a 24 mm bracelet when installed on a tuna.

Is there such a thing?


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

I know this is a little early to be celebrating it in the tuna thread... I just couldn't resist!





more when it's back together!


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

cleaned, greased, new crystal...


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

OldeCrow said:


> cleaned, greased, new crystal...


Stunning!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice combo brother! Is this brown or green nato? I just bought a green hirsch terra for my sbdx011, i'm looking forward seeig it! Anyway, mine says hello...










Regards


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Thanks! Love the Iso, too! 

It's a "sand" Panatime NATO. Looks much much more of a sand color in person, making it nicer than pics in my opinion. I also got black from Panatime. And I have a 22mm Iso for it, but so far the NATO is so comfortable that I'm leaving it alone.


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

Recently arrived SBBN015:


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

My new tuna









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## rk224 (Sep 15, 2013)

Very happy to join the club finally lol


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today....










Cheers


----------



## Gazar1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Which site to purchase a emperor tuna?? Any one can tell me??


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Gazar1 said:


> Which site to purchase a emperor tuna?? Any one can tell me??


seiyajapan DOT com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Gazar1 said:


> Which site to purchase a emperor tuna?? Any one can tell me??


I would sugest katsu san: http://www.higuchi-inc.com/index-e.html

He's the one that i bought my empereor tuna, and i strongly recomend.

Regards
Cesar


----------



## Gazar1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Among this two and chino watch which is the cheapest and most reliable may I ask. Thanks bros.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Big black tuna + green hirsch terra what a nice combo...



















Regards


----------



## Gazar1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Gazar1 said:


> Among this two and chino watch which is the cheapest and most reliable may I ask. Thanks bros.


Anyone can guide me????


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Gazar1 said:


> Among this two and chino watch which is the cheapest and most reliable may I ask. Thanks bros.


All three are reputable sellers. As for the price, well, I guess you can check that yourself on their site and chose the cheapest one. All the links are in this thread.


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

The Watch Shop, Rakutan, save youself a bunch of money, the sacred three are over priced with no added value to speak of if your buying from the US. you will end up delaing with seiko US if you have problems and great to deal with also, as i have recently.
i have bought three watches form the watch shop this year with great service and great success, saved lots over the sacred three.


----------



## biatch0 (Jan 2, 2012)

And here's another new addition to the club


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats its an awesome watch! The lume is a torch!

Regards


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

Here are my Tunas. I wear the 017 24/7. The Emperor is just way too big, very nice watch though. 017 is on a 24mm Maratac Zulu (yes it fits)


----------



## tgyberg (Feb 25, 2012)

Rippa;7130084 The Emperor is just way too big said:


> I think the size is _just right_!


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## biatch0 (Jan 2, 2012)

You guys are absolutely right... the lume is a TORCH!!! :-!


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## tgyberg (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Silmatic said:


> This is my first Tuna... now I am waiting for the postman to bring his little brother... the sbbn015  I'm afraid that this fish breeds a bit too easily :-d


Here's an update on my Seiko divers collection :-! These are all new additions for this year, I think I'm done... for now


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

I decided to crack open my tuna SBBN017, it was manufactured May 2012








Inside is the 7C46 which is a very fine movement, finishing is not the greatest, but it's a tool watch. You can see a couple of scratches on the backplate from manufacturing. Movement is well oiled and very solid.








The case back has an antimagnetic plate insert, with 'seiko time corp' printed on it. The material I quite soft, but I am not sure if it is lead or some other metal. I tried to get it out, but it seemed to be glued to the stainless steel case back

The crown an stem assembly is very solid with a heavy lock on it. There is 1 large oring inside.

i put my tuna back together with some additional silicon grease on the case back oring, then into the pressure test vessel to see if it's water resistance had been maintained. He she goes movement and all - risky business








Down to 375m for 5 minutes:








All good with no leaks


----------



## tgyberg (Feb 25, 2012)

Silmatic said:


> Here's an update on my Seiko divers collection :-! These are all new additions for this year, I think I'm done... for now
> View attachment 1325779


Schwing!!


----------



## noizer (Mar 19, 2012)

Finally got a tuna, really unique watch that I can't stop staring at


----------



## steven214 (Aug 31, 2011)

b-)Here is my seiko golden tuna 1000m 
Check out the lume as well


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Since we're doing lume shots :-d



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi guys !

i'm in love with the SBBN015 but I have a problem with quartz movement (even I know it's a high range reliable amazing one). 

So, I'm thinking in buying a land tuna and mod it with the parts (bezel, dial, sapphire and hands) of the SBBN015. 

Is it something possible ? 

Thanks for your answers and happy new year !


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Why do you have a problem?.it is what it is.dont do anything to it.i dont know if you can do these mods but it doesnt worth it.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

Hum, I want to do it because I want to do it. Thanks to gave me your point of view but it was not my question...

if someone knows, I would enjoy an answer. I want an auto midsize Tuna. It doesn't exist, I will try to make my one. That's all.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a SBBN015 incoming (just passed through the customs) and the Quartz movt is one of the reasons I bought it ...
This quartz movt was designed for this watch and is a special, very desirable one for watch connoisseurs.

I only have mechanical watches except a Seiko BFK Kinetic and Citizen Nighthawk (Solar) ... bought also as were iconic pieces.


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

My suggestion would be to contact Luka --> Welkom bij Monsterwatches, gek van horloges! and ask him about the compatibility.
He is very reliable and reasonably priced.

Good luck!



rise said:


> Hi guys !
> 
> i'm in love with the SBBN015 but I have a problem with quartz movement (even I know it's a high range reliable amazing one).
> 
> ...


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

I know you said mid-size, but it may be easier to drop in a 6309 movement. I've seen examples done here. In fact there was such a mod ready to go on the sales forum but not sure if it's still available.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Very nice. I hope to be in your position soon and pull the trigger.



sergio65 said:


> I have a SBBN015 incoming (just passed through the customs) and the Quartz movt is one of the reasons I bought it ...
> This quartz movt was designed for this watch and is a special, very desirable one for watch connoisseurs.
> 
> I only have mechanical watches except a Seiko BFK Kinetic and Citizen Nighthawk (Solar) ... bought also as were iconic pieces.


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

liwang22 said:


> I know you said mid-size, but it may be easier to drop in a 6309 movement. I've seen examples done here. In fact there was such a mod ready to go on the sales forum but not sure if it's still available.


It seems easier to me to change the bezel and dial than the movement. To swap from the quartz one to a 6309 ? Hummm...
Starting from a Field tuna, I have a brand new 6R15 inside.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

rise said:


> It seems easier to me to change the bezel and dial than the movement. To swap from the quartz one to a 6309 ? Hummm...
> Starting from a Field tuna, I have a brand new 6R15 inside.


You may be right as I'm just not sure about the case dimensions of the field Tuna and compatibility with SBBN015 parts. I've seen examples where people have just dropped 7548/6309/7c43s between tuna and 6309 cases. I can't speak from firsthand experience.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

So here it is!

On the parcel is written 'Undeliverable consignment' ???

... maybe because of its size and strange shape 










Quite a beast viewed from this angle:










But quite wearable for my smallish 6,5'' wrist ... wears overall like a SKX, but the head is bigger and taller










Testing the WR in the rain ... not too challenging I guess, except for the strap...










Will try the bracelet later, I had no time to adjust it, so I had to quickly put it on a thick leather strap, which is quite OK for a desk diver IMO, at least it is very comfortable to wear!

Happy so far, although it wasn't cheap for a Quartz, but the finishing looks pristine and I love the day/date complication.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

rise said:


> It seems easier to me to change the bezel and dial than the movement. To swap from the quartz one to a 6309 ? Hummm...
> Starting from a Field tuna, I have a brand new 6R15 inside.


I had entertained that idea in my mind at some point, but It's a bit more complicated that it seems. I have both, the Tuna and Field master. The field master case is about 1mm larger than the SBBN015, but more importantly, I'm pretty sure the inside of the cases are different. I doubt that they are design for the same movement thickness and size. Also, the SBBN015 has a day/date wheels while the Fieldmaster only has the date. Then the bezels would not be swapable from one to the other nor would be the insert.

They are two very different animals. One thing you can do though, is to buy the fieldmaster and keep it as is, it's a great watch. I know I love mine.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Is the fieldmaster movement the 8l35?

Regards


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Its a nice watch...

Regards


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> Is the fieldmaster movement the 8l35?
> 
> Regards


No, it's the 6R15.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Awesome pics Sergio - very nice.


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

And great canvas strap ! Where is it from ?


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

I so want the Tuna but am not sure if it will look big enough on my 7.5 inch wrist because of the almost non-existent lugs. I have read that it doesn't wear much larger than a 007 which I had to flip because I felt was too small.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

It wears about the same as my Citizen Nighthawk if that may help


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

rise said:


> And great canvas strap ! Where is it from ?


I bought it from Hamilton leather works about a year ago for another watch but now it has found a new home


----------



## DeVillean (Jul 7, 2013)

Dress Tuna


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Mine says hello...










Regards


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Very nice.



cesar scarambone said:


> Mine says hello...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> I so want the Tuna but am not sure if it will look big enough on my 7.5 inch wrist because of the almost non-existent lugs. I have read that it doesn't wear much larger than a 007 which I had to flip because I felt was too small.


Get a Darth. You can get an Emperor if you want even bigger, but my wrist is a bit bigger than yours and while I love the Emperor, it was ridiculous with jacket sleeves and really floppy on my preferred NATOs. I also love the natural Ti finish on the Darth over the PVD on the Emperor. The shroud finish on the Darth is a lot nicer as well. The Emperor kinda reminded my of a Krylon spray paint job on the shroud, but it is quite scratch resistant.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

+1 for the Darth



Robotaz said:


> Get a Darth. You can get an Emperor if you want even bigger, but my wrist is a bit bigger than yours and while I love the Emperor, it was ridiculous with jacket sleeves and really floppy on my preferred NATOs. I also love the natural Ti finish on the Darth over the PVD on the Emperor. The shroud finish on the Darth is a lot nicer as well. The Emperor kinda reminded my of a Krylon spray paint job on the shroud, but it is quite scratch resistant.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today, black on green...










Regards


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## yuv1611 (Jan 6, 2014)

Are there sizes for the tuna? Cause its amazing looking but i fear in reality it will be to thick for me

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Not sure about the height but it looks like the Tuna wears quite small because of the short lug length.



yuv1611 said:


> Are there sizes for the tuna? Cause its amazing looking but i fear in reality it will be to thick for me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## yuv1611 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks, but its the height that im thinking about

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

It's pretty tall compared to my other watches. The vintage ones aren't as tall. I'm used to the height.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

For reference


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

It's like having an aircraft dial strapped to your wrist. Awesome


----------



## yuv1611 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks, that's the best indication i could of gotten if there was a tuna with smaller profile that would have been the perfect one in my mind

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes. Hunt for a 7548 vintage Tuna. If it's not in perfect condition, Jack at IWW can do the restore.


----------



## yuv1611 (Jan 6, 2014)

Just saw it (had to google it), you are right, it's exactly what i like. Does anybody know what will be a good price for one in decent shape?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

It varies by condition and originality of parts but ive seen less than $1000 to around $600. My friend has one and they are very cool. I'd like one in good condition some day. Bidirectional bezel too.


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Latest dive

























Sent from the depths


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

It is big, tall and heavy, and also wear's like any other watch because of the back and the hidden lugs, but its an awesome watch... My wrist is 6,8"


----------



## DeVillean (Jul 7, 2013)

Another.....
My Darth & ISOfrane


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice to see the Tuna in its natural habitat.



ivan_seawolf said:


> Latest dive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

IMO, arguably the best Seiko made for the money.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

I agree along with that SNK seiko 5 military watch that can be had for like $65. Different categories of course.


----------



## bloodypoppy (Apr 23, 2013)

My emperor on isofrane with DLC buckle... the perfect match IMHO


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks awesome.



bloodypoppy said:


> My emperor on isofrane with DLC buckle... the perfect match IMHO


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Its a nice combo. I use to to use the same, but for now im using it on a green hirsch terra with pvd buckle...

Regards


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Awesome pictures.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

After a week of waiting for the USPS backlog from a winter storm, I can officially join the Tuna club with my SBN007.
















I've liked the looks of the Tuna for a few years now but had always been hesitant because of the size and inability to try one on locally. Well, a good deal presented itself recently so I decided to reel her in (see what I did there? :-d) and I'm glad I did. All the talk of the Tuna wearing smaller on your wrist than the measurements suggest is true. Though I won't often be wearing it with a dress shirt like I am today and did yesterday, it fits my wrist great and is surprisingly light. I think it fits under my shirts much better than my SKX007 even.

This will hold me over nicely until I can resist the SBDX no longer.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats on the new Tuna - very nice.


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

I've been painfully waiting for the SBBN015 to come back into stock (aside from the overpriced examples on ebay) at Higuchi, Seiya, Rakuten.

And the used SBBN015s that pop up on f29, that aren't overpriced, get snatched up as soon as they post.

I may succumb to a nicely priced SBBN007 with a black bezel.... must. remain. strong.


----------



## Ogb11376 (May 1, 2013)

My prospex stable has grown over the past year......

I think I don't have room (a need) for both the 015 and the darth - the 015 is the newest in the collection, but I'm wondering if I'm just going thru the honeymoon stage of this relationship.

Anyway, thinking about flipping the darth, and I'm looking for someone to convince me I'm making a mistake.


----------



## Ogb11376 (May 1, 2013)

tincob said:


> I've been painfully waiting for the SBBN015 to come back into stock (aside from the overpriced examples on ebay) at Higuchi, Seiya, Rakuten.
> 
> And the used SBBN015s that pop up on f29, that aren't overpriced, get snatched up as soon as they post.
> 
> I may succumb to a nicely priced SBBN007 with a black bezel.... must. remain. strong.


Seiya Japan has the 015 in stock as of this afternoon.


----------



## MrTickles (Jun 19, 2013)

OGB....YOUR MAKING A MISTAKE!

If you can pull off the SBDX011 don't flip it. The reason...hell I don't need a reason other than I don't think there is a watch out there that says "bad ass" like the darth does. I am not into the PVD style watch in almost any case...but something about the Darth makes it work.


PS. That looks like a great prospex collection. I am jealous.


----------



## Swoopage (Mar 19, 2013)

Ogb11376 said:


> I think I don't have room (a need) for both the 015 and the darth - the 015 is the newest in the collection, but I'm wondering if I'm just going thru the honeymoon stage of this relationship.
> 
> Anyway, thinking about flipping the darth, and I'm looking for someone to convince me I'm making a mistake.


I got a 017 and have still been lusting over a darth. IMO a bracelet looks the best on the 015/017 and a black rubber strap (iso) looks best with a darth tuna.

Keep them both to have one dedicated bracelet tuna and one dedicated rubber strap tuna :-!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

just for kicks; tried the Darth Tuna at a watch shop.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

I am more into automatic









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ogb11376 (May 1, 2013)

MrTickles said:


> OGB....YOUR MAKING A MISTAKE!
> 
> If you can pull off the SBDX011 don't flip it. The reason...hell I don't need a reason other than I don't think there is a watch out there that says "bad ass" like the darth does. I am not into the PVD style watch in almost any case...but something about the Darth makes it work.
> 
> PS. That looks like a great prospex collection. I am jealous.


I wish I had the sbdx011, sorry for the confusion - the quartz sbbn013 is in question.....

I can pull it off - 8in wrists.....

I think I just gotta stew on it for a bit, I usually go thru phases.....I guess the fear is it's not like an auto that you can let sit for a few years - battery change on the mono case is a pita, and figure let some some get some good wear out of it in the meantime before 2018 battery is due.

I'm getting the feeling they won't discontinue for a while, but then again, these prices likely to keep rising.


----------



## Ogb11376 (May 1, 2013)

Thank you for the complement on the collection - at night when I pull out the pelican case for the daily changing of the guard, my wife occasionally makes comments - "is that one new" I find myself saying in reply "yeah, but it's just a seiko, you know they aren't expensive" - I'm willing to bet I'm not the only one who's told that little white lie.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Very nice collection - congratulations sir and yes I have been economical with the truth on occasion when it comes to my watches.



Ogb11376 said:


> Thank you for the complement on the collection - at night when I pull out the pelican case for the daily changing of the guard, my wife occasionally makes comments - "is that one new" I find myself saying in reply "yeah, but it's just a seiko, you know they aren't expensive" - I'm willing to bet I'm not the only one who's told that little white lie.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

And now they are out of stock again.



Ogb11376 said:


> Seiya Japan has the 015 in stock as of this afternoon.


----------



## -pplz- (Nov 25, 2009)

Luv it

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## -pplz- (Nov 25, 2009)

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice wrist shot.


----------



## -pplz- (Nov 25, 2009)

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alfanaut (Oct 16, 2013)

Just joined the club with my tuna. It is a model S23619J1 which is an international export version of the Darth Tuna. Sits well on on 6.5" wrist.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

Not quite the tuna you were expecting but it's big and funky and it sits in the watch box with my Tuna's so I thought i would share it here!



I've been really enamored by this 800m tuna for a while so i dove right in, problem is there is no aftermarket love for citizens so there are no parts for their watches 10 years out... Cool as it is it's my first and last vintage citizen!


----------



## -pplz- (Nov 25, 2009)

Seiko VS. Citizen On wifes wrist

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Seiko wins that battle.


----------



## wbj (Jan 19, 2014)

This is my first tuna. I am happy to join this family!!!


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats - what a great way to join the club. Wear it in good health sir.



wbj said:


> This is my first tuna. I am happy to join this family!!!


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

wrist shot! please


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

I love these!!

Sent from the depths


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

That's a great tool diver.



ivan_seawolf said:


> I love these!!
> 
> Sent from the depths


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

SBBN015.









Tony


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Awesome picture.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

wbj said:


> This is my first tuna. I am happy to join this family!!!
> View attachment 1351169
> 
> 
> View attachment 1352390


Be careful that you don't have delusions that you can find better and end up regretting it. I sold mine and bought an Emperor. I'm back with a Darth.


----------



## Ogb11376 (May 1, 2013)

Darth checking in at night....


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> Be careful that you don't have delusions that you can find better and end up regretting it. I sold mine and bought an Emperor. I'm back with a Darth.


What made you decide to return to the Darth? I'm having a hard time choosing between these two watches.


----------



## mks4 (Nov 29, 2012)

Just grabbed these 2 while on a business trip in Tokyo. Great deals and love the weak ¥!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

I've had my 7c46-7008 for exactly a year today and can't believe haven't posted on this thread! 

The pride of my collection:


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

"The lume is strong in this one"



Ogb11376 said:


> Darth checking in at night....


----------



## Ogb11376 (May 1, 2013)

Hahaha - I like to give it a shot with the flashlight before bed


----------



## DeVillean (Jul 7, 2013)

Golden Tuna


----------



## -pplz- (Nov 25, 2009)

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

mks4 said:


> Just grabbed these 2 while on a business trip in Tokyo. Great deals and love the weak ¥!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, how much did you pay for the 600m?


----------



## Substance-p (Apr 13, 2012)

Was out of the tuna club for three days during a tuna for tuna trade, but just got a golden tuna on Saturday. Love it. Just need to figure out some strap options.









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

SBBN015 Tuna again.









Tony


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Awesome pic Tony. That watch will be in my small collection one of these days.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

One day.



-pplz- said:


> View attachment 1359258
> .
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Ottovonn said:


> What made you decide to return to the Darth? I'm having a hard time choosing between these two watches.


PM sent.

I'll just post my PM since it will be interesting to hear if others agree.

"There are several major factors that make me think the Darth is the best tuna. I've had both the Emperor and Spring Drive tunas. Darth twice. MM300 recently, too. I bought all new.

First, the Darth has very high end parts. In some ways, arguably higher end than the Emperor. I for one like the ceramic shroud much better than the Emperor's titanium PVD. It looks so much more high-end toolish. It seems much better suited to withstanding scratches.

Also, on the Emperor, the bezel and crown are a shiny black PVD that doesn't match the shroud. The Darth bezel and crown are a more raw looking titanium. And they match the Darth's shroud pretty well. The Emperor had almost a cheesy bling from the shiny black and dull, cheap finish look on the shroud.

Both have sapphire crystal. Both are 1000m.

Both have the clear bezel insert that are almost as good as sapphire. No clue what it is, but it is clear and can easily withstand bumping hard on the sheet metal where a dryer door is, and not scratch. I did that with my first Darth. Looked perfect.

The Emperor movement is not well-regulated. Mine ran as high as +10 s/d. The Darth is of course accurate and always on. The Darth's battery can be changed in the USA by several people. I am not aware of anyone who services the Emperor. Over time, the quartz is much more robust than the auto.

The Darth fills out a big wrist perfectly well. The Emperor is too big for jackets or other sleeves. Emperor is very top-heavy. The Darth sits lower and flatter and easily goes under sleeves for me.

*Edit: (my wrist is 7.5-7.75")

I paid $800 less for the Darth.

As you can see, I think the Darth is a way better proposition, considering value. I can spend what I want for either, and still decided I'd like to spend the $800 towards other stuff.

Hope this helps."


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> PM sent.


I got curious abouit it... Any oroblem with the empereor?!

Regards

Cesar


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

cesar scarambone said:


> I got curious abouit it... Any oroblem with the empereor?!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Cesar


Nope. Preferences only.


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

SBBN015 Tuna from this evening.









Tony


----------



## song31 (Mar 31, 2007)

thats a great shot TONY-


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Awesome pic Tony


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Tony that pic is simply awesome, well done!!


----------



## Click & Caliber (Dec 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mks4 (Nov 29, 2012)

Finally got the school together! Cheers!


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

mks4 said:


> Finally got the school together! Cheers!


The fishing went well for you!

Tony


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> PM sent.
> 
> I'll just post my PM since it will be interesting to hear if others agree.
> 
> ...


Beother believe me, even the ceramic shroud beeing much more high end watch looking, the puporse of the shroud is protect the watch from bumps etc. And in this case the pvd titanium is much more efective for that. If you bump the ceramic shroud too hard it will broke as you can see in some cases on net. The titanium shroud abosrv the impact and do not broke. It does get scratched but is virtually unbreakable. I agree with the fact of the size of the darth beeing much more wearable than the empereor. And the kind of movement quartz or automatic is a matter of taste. Mine is +\-+4secs/day better than a lot of watches that i have i believe that i was lucky!

Regards

Cesar


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Very nice - congrats.



mks4 said:


> Finally got the school together! Cheers!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Cesar


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

New shoes... I dont know why i havent tryed yet with a nato. Got perfect! This is a nato from dragaz that is thicker than the regular ones wich is good to control the beast!

Regards

Cesar


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks great.



cesar scarambone said:


> New shoes... I dont know why i havent tryed yet with a nato. Got perfect! This is a nato from dragaz that is thicker than the regular ones wich is good to control the beast!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Cesar


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

cesar scarambone said:


> Beother believe me, even the ceramic shroud beeing much more high end watch looking, the puporse of the shroud is protect the watch from bumps etc. And in this case the pvd titanium is much more efective for that. If you bump the ceramic shroud too hard it will broke as you can see in some cases on net. The titanium shroud abosrv the impact and do not broke. It does get scratched but is virtually unbreakable. I agree with the fact of the size of the darth beeing much more wearable than the empereor. And the kind of movement quartz or automatic is a matter of taste. Mine is +\-+4secs/day better than a lot of watches that i have i believe that i was lucky!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Cesar


I've seen one broken Darth shroud and it was dropped on a tile floor, which by the way would probably cause an issue or two with the Emperor movement. I like the shroud just like it is. I've owned both and the Darth shroud is much nicer looking IMO.


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

I've dropped my darth a few times and it survived just fine. That being said, it does pick up scratches (not that I care )




Robotaz said:


> I've seen one broken Darth shroud and it was dropped on a tile floor, which by the way would probably cause an issue or two with the Emperor movement. I like the shroud just like it is. I've owned both and the Darth shroud is much nicer looking IMO.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

My dog was playing and raked a really long claw across my Darth and I don't see anything at all. These watches are the ones to have for daily tool work.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Few pics from today..


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Great pics bud


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

+1



Matt_wool83 said:


> Great pics bud


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks guys, appreciate it!


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

The Tuna is a photogenic little bugger, isn't it?

I'm in. I started with a modded SRP227 but wearing it just made me want to trade up to the actual pelagic. Now just waiting for it to arrive in my hands - of course, I'll post pics once it arrives.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Any excuse to use the word pelagic  But seriously - congrats on the purchase, am looking forward to seeing it.



tincob said:


> The Tuna is a photogenic little bugger, isn't it?
> 
> I'm in. I started with a modded SRP227 but wearing it just made me want to trade up to the actual pelagic. Now just waiting for it to arrive in my hands - of course, I'll post pics once it arrives.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks awesome - congrats.


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

My new Watch today


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

+1



Matt_wool83 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Matt_wool83 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


There is a version with no gold coming this summer called the SBDB009. I can't wait.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> There is a version with no gold coming this summer called the SBDB009. I can't wait.


Here it is.....I can't wait for 6-14 :-!



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Wowza that's a beast! Think I prefer the gold though. Maybe I'm bias


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

This new one is a very nice watch!!! 


Cesar


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Submitting my humble entry for application into the club.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

/\ Looks good sir.


----------



## le_baroudeur (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a 6" (15,5cm) circonference wrist: do you think that a 1000m Darth Tuna (sbbn013) would fit? Thanks!


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

way too big, SBBN015/17 may fit, but will still look large.


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

le_baroudeur said:


> I have a 6" (15,5cm) circonference wrist: do you think that a 1000m Darth Tuna (sbbn013) would fit? Thanks!


Nope


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Where is the best place to purchase a

Darth tuna. SBBN011
black "Emperor Tuna" SBDX011

i know I have to order the sbdx011 from japan


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Seiya has the SBDX011 in stock, they are a very reputable dealer.


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

It depends.
For used, you can stalk watchrecon.com.
For new, there are different Japanese vendors. The regulars are seiyajapan, chino watch and higuchi. The latter two are actual authorized dealers. You can also place an order from a different vendor through Rakuten.com - this is like the equivalent of Amazon marketplace in Japan. You do have to make sure the vendor you are interested in has good feedback though.

Edit - there is also ebay, though in my experience, the sellers tend to obtain the watch after you pay them. If their local shop is sold out, they give you a refund.



SC-Texas said:


> Where is the best place to purchase a
> 
> Darth tuna. SBBN011
> black "Emperor Tuna" SBDX011
> ...


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Tha*hK * you very much.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the pics of your new watch.



SC-Texas said:


> Tha*hK * you very much.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Can little bro join in?My first but I'm thinking it needs a big brother so as to not feel lonely(sorry for the terrible pics,no dslr):


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Which of these three are the best to buy from?

seiyajapan, chino watch or higuchi?

i guess you okay pal the money and they send the watch by fedex?

i gave never done a purchase like this before so I am wondering what the process is and what to expect?


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

I* d*id a search. Read a few threads and it really is that easy. PayPal the money and higuchi-San sends the watch.


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

New shoes for my Tuna!


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

At least with Chino, you can pay by credit card for a slightly cheaper rate.



SC-Texas said:


> I* d*id a search. Read a few threads and it really is that easy. PayPal the money and higuchi-San sends the watch.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

I bought mine with katsu higuchi, paypal + fedex it was delivered very fast in usa. Katsu is a great guy to deal with! I strongly recommend.

Regards


Cesar


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

cesar scarambone said:


> I bought mine with katsu higuchi, paypal + fedex it was delivered very fast in usa. Katsu is a great guy to deal with! I strongly recommend.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Cesar


My Higuchi purchased watch is making the rounds via the United States Postal Service (USPS), not FedEx, and it isn't so fast in the USA. From what I have heard, USPS is the normal method of delivery in the USA and the USPS "ain't" no FedEx.


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

That may be weather related. EMS shipping (the US arm being USPS) is normally very fast. Many times people in the US report getting their watches in 3 - 4 days. That certainly has been my experience as well.



rosborn said:


> My Higuchi purchased watch is making the rounds via the United States Postal Service (USPS), not FedEx, and it isn't so fast in the USA. From what I have heard, USPS is the normal method of delivery in the USA and the USPS "ain't" no FedEx.


----------



## Seikomasochist (Nov 10, 2013)

I pulled the trigger on an SBBN015 this morning from Seiya. I am so excited!


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Ooohhh I hate you - er...I mean congrats. Seriously, looking forward to the pictures when it arrives. I really want one just can't justify the expense right now.



Seikomasochist said:


> I pulled the trigger on an SBBN015 this morning from Seiya. I am so excited!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Yesterday i was with mine with these strap...










Regards

Cesar


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

My sbbn017 from Higuchi is in route after spending a few days in customs. Can't wait it should be here by sat.


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

A few people have been out shopping. Me too. Purchased the sbbn013 today, on its way soon I hope.


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

Joined the club!


----------



## OrisBC3 (Aug 25, 2013)

This is my tuna. There are many like it, but this one is mine.

​








I hadn't previously noticed that one third of the second hand is black.
I'm really pleased with the quality - it feels like it will last a lifetime.

Thanks to higuchi for the excellent service.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I would like to see some pictures of the Tuna without the shroud. Maybe some wrist shots. Would it be sacrilege to regularly wear the Tuna without the shroud?


----------



## OrisBC3 (Aug 25, 2013)

my understanding is that they look pretty ugly without it


----------



## Seikomasochist (Nov 10, 2013)

From a design point of view, is the only purpose of the shroud to prevent accidental movement of the bezel? Does it have some purpose in providing extra strength or pressure for the case and gaskets?


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

And here it is, got it today a few minutes after i arrived home. I'm kind of laughing because i'm impressed by how fine and precise the detail looks in person. Truly amazing. I could not be happier. The finish is excellent and the build quality inspires a lot of confidence in this watch. It's a favourite right next to my PO 2500 which i love. Even the band is softer than i thought, though not quite on par with the PO strap. All in all an amazing watch and highly recommended. Didn't get taxed either which was a surprise. Saves me a bit.
Catchya


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

My long awaited SBBN017 has finally arrived couldn't be more pleased. I love this piece already. Mazman01 couldn't have said it better, It's defiantly second to my PO. Had a chance to try a few pairs of shoes on her.


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice one Zen, looking good. I don't have the guts to change straps just yet. I'll wait until i get a few marks on it first.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm usually that way too but this beauty was love at first sight. I don't see ever parting with this baby.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Congrats on yours. She is a beauty. The Tuna is an awesome watch I can't believe it took me so long to finally pull the trigger.


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ha ha, I feel the same way. Should've done it a couple of years ago.


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

They look a bit funny without a shroud on and the crown sticks out too much


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

rosborn said:


> I would like to see some pictures of the Tuna without the shroud. Maybe some wrist shots. Would it be sacrilege to regularly wear the Tuna without the shroud?


Emperor Tuna:


Grandpa Tuna 6159-7010:



sbbn007 next to a Tektron Tuna clone:


Tektron Tuna clone:


7c46-7008 golden Tuna:


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I realize this is blasphemy but I prefer the Tuna without the shroud and, if I were to get one, that would be the way I would wear it.


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

Anyone have a line on obtaining a pin and retaining sleeve for the SBBN015 bracelet link?

I just tried the US service center and they don't have it in stock nor is it back ordered.

Thanks


----------



## Seikomasochist (Nov 10, 2013)

rosborn said:


> I realize this is blasphemy but I prefer the Tuna without the shroud and, if I were to get one, that would be the way I would wear it.


Man, robsorn, usually I can respect different tastes, but that really is blasphemy... it's like wearing a dinner jacket without buttons!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

rosborn said:


> I realize this is blasphemy but I prefer the Tuna without the shroud and, if I were to get one, that would be the way I would wear it.


no good idea, because as far as I know only on the 300m Tunas the bezel is pressed on. On all other tunas the shroud holds the bezel in place. No offence mate, but it's kind of pointless wearing a Tuna without the shroud. Just my 2ct of course ;-)


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Seikomasochist said:


> Man, robsorn, usually I can respect different tastes, but that really is blasphemy... it's like wearing a dinner jacket without buttons!


As long as it isn't like wearing a dinner jacket without a bow tie, I'm good with it.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

mariod said:


> no good idea, because as far as I know only on the 300m Tunas the bezel is pressed on. On all other tunas the shroud holds the bezel in place. No offence mate, but it's kind of pointless wearing a Tuna without the shroud. Just my 2ct of course ;-)


But my plan was to have easy access to the bezel in case I needed to use it as a ninja throwing star. How cool would that be?


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

A couple of photos of my two Tuna's


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

7C46 and 7549 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

I am going to request everyone stop posting pics of your darth tuna's immediately, they are causing me to have very bad thoughts of which my wallet cannot currently handle.............. thank you.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

rosborn said:


> I realize this is blasphemy but I prefer the Tuna without the shroud and, if I were to get one, that would be the way I would wear it.


----------



## Londonboy (Oct 23, 2007)

Just received a mint 015 from another member, pics to come shortly.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

5661nicholas said:


> I am going to request everyone stop posting pics of your darth tuna's immediately, they are causing me to have very bad thoughts of which my wallet cannot currently handle.............. thank you.











Sent by a horrible app called Tapatalk


----------



## Seikomasochist (Nov 10, 2013)

My SBBN015 just arrived from Japan! Thank you, Seiya. It's hard to describe how much more incredible this thing is in person. It is just so... pristine! Now I need to go get it sized.


----------



## gt88 (Jan 12, 2013)

I was powerless to resit the Dark Side and have a SBBN013 on the way from Japan! Thanks (and curses!) to this forum and its members.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

My Golden Tuna on a spare Shell Cordovan strap I had sitting in the drawer. Can't believe It took me so long to try this combo... It super comfortable and because it's cordovan it's waterproof?

I am interested on getting some feedback on this combo. I can tell you that it looks really good on my sbbn015 as well ?


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Silmatic said:


> My Golden Tuna on a spare Shell Cordovan strap I had sitting in the drawer. Can't believe It took me so long to try this combo... It super comfortable and because it's cordovan it's waterproof?
> 
> I am interested on getting some feedback on this combo. I can tell you that it looks really good on my sbbn015 as well ?


Sorry I don't think they go at all! They're both awesome in their own right but not together.


----------



## Seikomasochist (Nov 10, 2013)

Silmatic said:


> My Golden Tuna on a spare Shell Cordovan strap I had sitting in the drawer. Can't believe It took me so long to try this combo... It super comfortable and because it's cordovan it's waterproof
> 
> I am interested on getting some feedback on this combo. I can tell you that it looks really good on my sbbn015 as well 


I generally don't like leather straps on dive watches and this one looks particularly mismatched. The leather strap looks like a good fit for a non-dressy field watch.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

I like it. I am a fan of divers on leather.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Seikomasochist said:


> I generally don't like leather straps on dive watches and this one looks particularly mismatched. The leather strap looks like a good fit for a non-dressy field watch.


I'll have to agree. The Tuna overpowers the strap, but if it's comfortable, then it's all good. That strap would indeed look great on a field watch, like a Sinn 556 or 856.

Put that bad boy on an Isofrane strap!


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

I understand that not everyone likes divers on leather, strictly speaking I don't believe they belong on bracelets either. My daughter thought it was a total mismatch and after sleeping on it I too have doubts.

How about on my Sbbb015?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Silmatic said:


> I understand that not everyone likes divers on leather, strictly speaking I don't believe they don't belong on bracelets either. My daughter thought it was a total mismatch and after sleeping on it I too have doubts.
> 
> How about on my Sbbb015?


We have a pretty large thread on divers with leather straps, so it's not that divers don't go with leather. It's just the tuna.

I'm a huge fan of doing what you like, especially if it's comfortable and/or just gives you that warm fuzzy feeling, but I've never seen a tuna on leather that looked right. Does that mean I don't condone it? No.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

it looks great on canvas


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

sergio65 said:


> it looks great on canvas]
> 
> Personally I believe the SBBN015 is the quintessential Seiko Divers watch and looks good on just about anything! It wears better that anything else I have/had... even better than the MM300. Now, why don't Seiko make the same watch with a nice auto movement in it?


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

90% of my watches are mechanical, but it doesn't bother me at all that my 015 Tuna is a quartz


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

sergio65 said:


> 90% of my watches are mechanical, but it doesn't bother me at all that my 015 Tuna is a quartz


Hey I'm fine with Quartz, particularly in a Tuna... I just would like to have an auto 300m Tuna. Is that asking too much?


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Unless Seiko develop a new movement, it would be thicker, demanding a larger dial, would be heavier and in the end a completely different beast.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

sergio65 said:


> Unless Seiko develop a new movement, it would be thicker, demanding a larger dial, would be heavier and in the end a completely different beast.


Good point... maybe the 7549 6309 mod is the closest thing.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Silmatic said:


> I understand that not everyone likes divers on leather, strictly speaking I don't believe they belong on bracelets either. My daughter thought it was a total mismatch and after sleeping on it I too have doubts.
> 
> How about on my Sbbb015?


Looks much better. Maybe it's the bezel that allows for more versatility. While I don't normally pair my Tuna 015 with leather, I think it can pull it off.

The strap to watch head ratio is also more balanced by comparison. The 015 is truly one of the more versatile Tuna's.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Just to clarify for those who aren't aware of the differences... Cordovan is technically speaking, not a leather. I have had leather straps before and after having 2 Cordovan straps I will never buy a leather again. It is a truly remarkable product which is forever soft. It is really strange in that it is both delicate and resilient. 

I agree that this particular strap is a bit thin and would I like to one day find one that is thicker but I am not sure if that entirely possible. I am sure that layers could be glued together but then I suppose it would lose it's waterproof rating due to the glue which would probably break down with water. The layers would have to be sewn together I imagine.


----------



## cbap (Mar 1, 2014)

I've owned one for a week. It's probably the coolest watch in the world. I use 'probably' because it's so cool it isn't even cool; it exists outside of the food chain.

Step 1: put strap back in box
Step 2: attach 3 ring zulu
Step 3: you're done


----------



## bombus c (Jan 28, 2013)

Silmatic said:


> My Golden Tuna on a spare Shell Cordovan strap I had sitting in the drawer. Can't believe It took me so long to try this combo... It super comfortable and because it's cordovan it's waterproof
> 
> I am interested on getting some feedback on this combo. I can tell you that it looks really good on my sbbn015 as well 


I am not a fan of leather on divers but this is just awesome!


----------



## bombus c (Jan 28, 2013)

cbap said:


> I've owned one for a week. It's probably the coolest watch in the world. I use 'probably' because it's so cool it isn't even cool; it exists outside of the food chain.
> 
> Step 1: put strap back in box
> Step 2: attach 3 ring zulu
> ...


Great combination with the shirt and nato. Tuna is really a cool watch.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

/\ Looks awesome


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

sergio65 said:


> 90% of my watches are mechanical, but it doesn't bother me at all that my 015 Tuna is a quartz


I'd love to see a SOLAR Tuna!


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

I just picked up the SBBN015 bracelet for my 017 and it's definitely taken it up a notch. 

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

/\ Looks great on the steel - congrats


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

My new sbbn017!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I thought since my individual thread about this will disappear into obscurity & since this could possibly be THE most famous Tuna ever made, it would be a good idea to post this here.Was watching the Bond classic "For Your Eyes Only" & at 1:23:39 Bond is prepping for a mixed gas dive at 500'+.As he swivels in his chair to rise,plainly visable on his left wrist is a 1000m Gold Tuna!This is the best screen capture(standard dvd on analog tv) I could get but if you watch the movie the big,round,black watch with gold hands,crown & bezel is plainly visable:


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I thought since my individual thread about this will disappear into obscurity & since this could possibly be THE most famous Tuna ever made, it would be a good idea to post this here.Was watching the Bond classic "For Your Eyes Only" & at 1:23:39 Bond is prepping for a mixed gas dive at 500'+.As he swivels in his chair to rise,plainly visable on his left wrist is a 1000m Gold Tuna!This is the best screen capture(standard dvd on analog tv) I could get but if you watch the movie the big,round,black watch with gold hands,crown & bezel is plainly visable:


I think it is a 600m Tuna, the 7459-7009


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Rippa said:


> I think it is a 600m Tuna, the 7459-7009


agree, the 1000m golden Tuna came later at the end of 1985... anyway, a golden Tuna is a golden Tuna ;-)


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Why is he wearing it over what appears to be a dress shirt? The sleeve of the shirt is under the watch? That doesn't look like a dive suit, it has a collar on it......this might be a fashion statement that would draw more attention to my watches, though my wife already thinks I'm crazy, not sure I could pull this one off, lol.


----------



## msm5 (Jul 21, 2013)

I finally joined this club, sorry I waited so long. Really an amazing watch. The initial difficult decision was which one to get. I ultimately decided on the 015. Now it's hard to decide what to wear it on!


----------



## wbj (Jan 19, 2014)

Just got the SBBN015.









Lume comparison of my watches

Left to Right
SAGA160, SBBN013, Longines Hydro Conquest, SBBN015, SARX003(no lume) and SNA205P

















Looks like Darth is the best!!!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

^

The Darth doesn't seem that much bigger compared to the 015. I own the 015, but I'm starting to feel the fever again -- Tuna fever.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ottovonn said:


> ^
> 
> The Darth doesn't seem that much bigger compared to the 015. I own the 015, but I'm starting to feel the fever again -- Tuna fever.


the dial looks about the same, but the case is a bit wider and a lot taller ...


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

msm5 said:


> I finally joined this club, sorry I waited so long. Really an amazing watch. The initial difficult decision was which one to get. I ultimately decided on the 015. Now it's hard to decide what to wear it on!
> View attachment 1420524
> 
> View attachment 1420523


Welcome to club Tuna. The bracelet is great, but I realized much later on that it's not for me. I seldom wear it on the bracelet. I still have it around, but my Tuna currently resides on a supple ISOfrane. And trust me, I've used Natos, leather, mesh, you name it.

I think you have an ISOFrane too, based on your picture. It's a great strap for it.


----------



## msm5 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ottovonn said:


> I think you have an ISOFrane too, based on your picture. It's a great strap for it.


It is indeed an Isofrane. I've never been a rubber strap fan, but this one is fantastic. Very comfortable, and worth the cost.


----------



## tgyberg (Feb 25, 2012)

Ottovonn said:


> ^
> 
> The Darth doesn't seem that much bigger compared to the 015. I own the 015, but I'm starting to feel the fever again -- Tuna fever.


----------



## krispilot (Aug 30, 2007)

Mine says hi. Received it today. I will not sell this one. Had a few in the past. Always regretted the sale. SBBN015 for the second time. Think I have had 5 SBBN007's. This one stays on the wrist.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

I repurchased after selling. I thought I wanted a MM300, but I decided that sacrificing the Tuna was not the proper route. Maratac NATO or Zulu for me. I'm under the influence of Ottovonn. It's this or the Casio GW-5000 for me these days.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

liwang22 said:


> I repurchased after selling. I thought I wanted a MM300, but I decided that sacrificing the Tuna was not the proper route. Maratac NATO or Zulu for me. I'm under the influence of Ottovonn. It's this or the Casio GW-5000 for me these days.


Great to see she is back on your wrist Li!! I agree that the stock bracelet is really not what it resides best on, Nato, Zulu, rubber, all better options in my opinion. Mine RARELY finds itself on metal. Look great on the wrist bud, don't let her go this time!!


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks, Nick. I've probably mentioned it to you before but it was your post on your MM300 and Tuna duo that got me thinking those duo would be great pair to center a collection around. I see you having fun with your rotation outside of those two.


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Can anyone help to advise a conflicted soul? 

Sold my SBBN007 for funds to get a Darth Tuna, but even seeing it in person (looks great and wears alright on my wrist) doesn't assuage my worry about the shroud. 

Is it really that delicate and brittle, or am I worrying about nothing? 

A replacement shroud is more expensive than a Sumo (at current prices) so I just want... assurance, I guess. Been struggling with myself, and my wallet, for days now. 

Would anyone like to talk me, either in or out, of getting a Darth?


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

germy_wermy said:


> Can anyone help to advise a conflicted soul?
> 
> Sold my SBBN007 for funds to get a Darth Tuna, but even seeing it in person (looks great and wears alright on my wrist) doesn't assuage my worry about the shroud.
> 
> ...


The shroud isn't delicate and brittle at all, but due to the fact that it is made of ceramic, it is possible that it breaks or shatters if it hits on a hard object with great force.


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

germy_wermy said:


> Can anyone help to advise a conflicted soul?
> 
> Sold my SBBN007 for funds to get a Darth Tuna, but even seeing it in person (looks great and wears alright on my wrist) doesn't assuage my worry about the shroud.
> 
> ...


I've had my Darth for a few weeks now and it's definitely worth it. I think you are over-thinking it. A good whack has could sure break it, but whatever kind of hit it would need to take to break it would surely damage any watch. Btw I gave mine a massive whack against a door handle and it didn't even mark it. Runs like a champ.


----------



## Seikosomatic (Mar 31, 2012)

My SBBN013 has been with me for a week now. The one thing that peeves me about the watch is the bezel action: tighter than a cun's nunt and tough to grab at the shroud recesses. Any one else finding this? I'd like to see one with the sawtooth bezel from the Kinetic Direct Drive diver, and the silky perfection of the MM300's rotation.


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks mariod, mazman01 and Seikosmatic (for the colorful commentary ;p). 

I know in my mind that I am overthinking things, and the shroud is not at all brittle and delicate, having handled it personally. 

But the couple of (documented-on-forum) shrouds that broke were merely dropped unto the floor, and not hit with a huge destructive force that ruined the watch as well. 

After all that is said and done, I guess if I am worrying about something that is not meant to be worried about, then perhaps it's just not meant to be.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

liwang22 said:


> I repurchased after selling. I thought I wanted a MM300, but I decided that sacrificing the Tuna was not the proper route. Maratac NATO or Zulu for me. I'm under the influence of Ottovonn. It's this or the Casio GW-5000 for me these days.


I can't seem to flip the Tuna 015. I get the itch to sell it for something else every now and then. But every time I get it ready for the sales forum, unlike my other watches, I strap it on and fall for it again. I am seriously considering a sale to try on a Darth Tuna, though. But then again, I might regret an upgrade to that piece. The Darth might be too large/heavy compared to the perfect proportions of the 015.

Last time I scoured watchrecon, I spotted a few seriously low MM300's for sale. They look a little beat-down though. Ever since I bought my last MM300 at a heavily discounted price -- and the flaws that came with it -- I only consider near mint pieces.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

germy_wermy said:


> Can anyone help to advise a conflicted soul?
> 
> Sold my SBBN007 for funds to get a Darth Tuna, but even seeing it in person (looks great and wears alright on my wrist) doesn't assuage my worry about the shroud.
> 
> ...


The likelihood of dropping the Tuna is pretty low. The cost of replacing the shroud can run you 500 bucks, I think. But at least it can be replaced.The shroud was designed to take the fall for the watch anyway. Perhaps Seiko should consider a ceramic coated TI shroud instead.

If you feel that the very notion of it shattering will make it hard for you to enjoy the watch, then let this fish go.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

liwang22 said:


> Thanks, Nick. I've probably mentioned it to you before but it was your post on your MM300 and Tuna duo that got me thinking those duo would be great pair to center a collection around. I see you having fun with your rotation outside of those two.


Thanks Li! I am finding that I am a 4-5 watch maximum person. In addition to the Tuna & MM I like to have one other diver & a G Shock. Eventually I will add a dress watch, but know it would see very little wrist time. Currently debating about dumping the Steinhart I have and picking up an Orient OS300.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Regarding the Darth shroud I just saw a member Clement Wong post that he is making 6/4 titanium shrouds for the 013 and 300 m Tunas and plans to sell them in the $125 USD range.

I haven't handled a Darth but I've owned a mountain bike with a frame made from 6/4 titanium and it's light, durable and would dent before shattering (on a off-road bike application).

I will try to dig up the link and post here. On the other hand I think the notion of the ceramic shroud being fragile is one internet post gone wild similarly to the guy who claimed Helson dive watches flood easily.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ottovonn and 5661Nicholas, you are both among my WUS friends that I love sharing opinions with because our tastes run along the same lines. It seems that a Tuna will always have a starring role in our collections. Besides its unique looks, the 300m Tuna has shown me the merits of having one high quality quartz analog quartz watch in the rotation.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Li, agree with your sentiments about the parallels in our 3 watch buying habits and have always enjoyed each of your posts. I for one love the fact that it has a quartz movement in it, and it is one of the primary reasons I know it is a keeper for me. The longest I have gone without having to reset the time is 2 months, and in that time it did not deviate even a half second.................... amazing accuracy! I use mine to set my automatics, because I know it is bang on. 

I would love to try a Darth myself, but fear I will not find it quite as versatile as the SBBN015, which is why I am currently deciding against it. If I had the excess funds I would love to give one a go. Such a great time for those of us who enjoy buying JDM Seikos because of the yen!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Ottovonn said:


> The likelihood of dropping the Tuna is pretty low. The cost of replacing the shroud can run you 500 bucks, I think. But at least it can be replaced.The shroud was designed to take the fall for the watch anyway. Perhaps Seiko should consider a ceramic coated TI shroud instead.
> 
> If you feel that the very notion of it shattering will make it hard for you to enjoy the watch, then let this fish go.


I dropped my Darth on asphalt last week. Not a single mark. Looks brand new still.


----------



## cbap (Mar 1, 2014)

Recommended viewing for anyone putting a NATO or ZULU on a Tuna. 
: "How to Shorten a Nato"
How to Shorten a Nato / Zulu Watch Band - emilang.tumblr on Vimeo


----------



## anaklutchu (Aug 30, 2013)

my tuna wanna say hi to this thread. enjoy :cheers


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

/\ Sharp pics - congrats on the Tuna.


----------



## krispilot (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Robbi Laurenson (Jul 17, 2012)

My SBBN015 arrived this morning! Thanks to Chino's incredible service the watch got to me in 4 days flat.

It wears no bigger than my SKX171. Second hand hits the markers pretty accurately, and the bezel lines up properly. And I can't say enough about drilled lugs, they make it soooo easy to do a strap change with those infernal Seiko shoulderless bars .

The watch looks fantastic, I love the domed hardlex and the muted finish. And something about Japanese days of the week just works for me . I'm on rubber at the moment (which is way more comfy than the SKX171 rubber) until I can resize the bracelet, which looks gorgeous.

Happy to have joined the Tuna club .

Of course the required cellshot:


----------



## Deco79 (Jan 24, 2013)

My Tuna watches:







and my short move Seiko SBDX001 vs Seiko 7549-7010


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Cheers from my SBBN017, will probably change the shroud to black, I find the bead blasted finish is too difficult to maintain in pristine condition.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

thorne said:


> Cheers from my SBBN017, will probably change the shroud to black, I find the bead blasted finish is too difficult to maintain in pristine condition.


The shroud is very easy to brush, and once brushed, very easy to maintain.

Here was my 007 with a brushed shroud. Used a scotch brite and finished it with a fingernail block.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks great - congrats.



Robbi Laurenson said:


> My SBBN015 arrived this morning! Thanks to Chino's incredible service the watch got to me in 4 days flat.
> 
> It wears no bigger than my SKX171. Second hand hits the markers pretty accurately, and the bezel lines up properly. And I can't say enough about drilled lugs, they make it soooo easy to do a strap change with those infernal Seiko shoulderless bars .
> 
> ...


----------



## kevral (May 10, 2011)

Lessons learned over the last 6 months:
1. Do not attempt to remove the hex screws holding the Tuna shroud in place unless you absolutely have to.
2. If you absolutely have to, buy the absolute best hex key you can and say a little prayer you won't round any of the heads.
3. If you do fail to buy a good enough hex key, think twice before you ask a watchmaker to extract the screw with the now-rounded head, even if he is one of the few Master watchmakers in your country and routinely works on Pateks and Vacherons.
4. When the Master watchmaker fails to extract the screw in 6 months, take the watch to your nearest dirty little family-owned machine shop.
5. Two business days later, pay the little machine shop the equivalent of a cheap 6-pack of beer when you pick up your Tuna.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

6. Buy some extra screws if if you are thinking about remove it. I did that with mine sbdx011.


Cesar


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

kevral said:


> Lessons learned over the last 6 months:
> 1. Do not attempt to remove the hex screws holding the Tuna shroud in place unless you absolutely have to.
> 2. If you absolutely have to, buy the absolute best hex key you can and say a little prayer you won't round any of the heads.
> 3. If you do fail to buy a good enough hex key, think twice before you ask a watchmaker to extract the screw with the now-rounded head, even if he is one of the few Master watchmakers in your country and routinely works on Pateks and Vacherons.
> ...


Sorry to hear. When I had a 007 i removed the bezel several times with no issue. Perhaps your was the wrong size, metric versus imperial, etc...... Also, replacement screws can be purchased from a guy over at SCWF for $20 for 3.


----------



## kevral (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, I got replacement screws from Andy at SCWF.

The problem wasn't wrong tool sizes, but Seiko's use of LocTite.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

That domed xtal makes taking reflection free photos a nightmare.

This is the closest I've got so far....and no hope in sight yet


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

thorne said:


> That domed xtal makes taking reflection free photos a nightmare.
> 
> This is the closest I've got so far....and no hope in sight yet


either don't use flash, or find diffused light.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Back in the club !


----------



## anaklutchu (Aug 30, 2013)

still on duty with my tuna :cheers


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

For future reference, you can super glue something (like a hex key) to the stripped screw head and after it hardens, unscrew it that way. Happened to me when I was switching out a bezel on my darth.



kevral said:


> Lessons learned over the last 6 months:
> 1. Do not attempt to remove the hex screws holding the Tuna shroud in place unless you absolutely have to.
> 2. If you absolutely have to, buy the absolute best hex key you can and say a little prayer you won't round any of the heads.
> 3. If you do fail to buy a good enough hex key, think twice before you ask a watchmaker to extract the screw with the now-rounded head, even if he is one of the few Master watchmakers in your country and routinely works on Pateks and Vacherons.
> ...


----------



## DeVillean (Jul 7, 2013)

Original Tuna (Missing A Shroud Screw) plus the other early divers, at the Seiko Museum last month









Bought In Japan, Emperor Tuna & switched to an ISOfrane Strap at home on top of the Yodabashi Camera / Seiko Gift Towels


----------



## Bender242 (Feb 17, 2011)

Finally I got it back! 
Will never sell it again... b-)


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Hahaha i did the same with mine, sold it regreat and bought the same back from the same guy.... Using it today:










Regards

Cesar


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats - it looks great



Bender242 said:


> Finally I got it back!
> Will never sell it again... b-)


----------



## Ogb11376 (May 1, 2013)

Ordered the OEM rubber from seiya on Saturday - boom, on the tuna by Wednesday


----------



## betail (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi Ladies and Guy and experts.

I just have the Gold Tuna SSBS018 , still wait for it arrive in one month time and look for some guidance of how to replace the band . It had original rubber band and I like to replace preferred by metal band - Do I have a look at specific thing like dive band - I know it is 22mm lug - was it straight and will all the metal band can put on seiko expanding clasp? It might be a thread in here already and I would not want to fumbe and change the band and scratch the beauty.

Thks in advance


----------



## branl33 (May 29, 2009)

#557 reporting for Tuna patrol duty, SIR!!!!!!


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Bender242 (Feb 17, 2011)

Let them glow! 
(017,015, SBDX011)


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice collection - congrats.



Bender242 said:


> Let them glow!
> (017,015, SBDX011)


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Here is mine. Got it a week and a half ago and it has hardly left my wrist since. This is an amazing watch. Keeping time at +/- 1/2 second since I received it. I am looking forward to getting some additional straps and bracelets for it, though I like the stock rubber strap. The only problem is I don't know when my other watches will see any wrist time because I like this one so much. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## miro6666 (Jan 18, 2012)

7C46-6009 ashtray tuna








anyone interested?


----------



## OrisBC3 (Aug 25, 2013)

Skaface199 said:


> Here is mine. Got it a week and a half ago and it has hardly left my wrist since. This is an amazing watch. Keeping time at +/- 1/2 second since I received it. I am looking forward to getting some additional straps and bracelets for it, though I like the stock rubber strap. The only problem is I don't know when my other watches will see any wrist time because I like this one so much...


I know what you mean - mine hardly leaves my wrist - i've been meaning to take proper photos - but i don't want to take it off!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Darth on new StrapCode Super Engineer II..........






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

At last I can join the club 

Untitled by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks great - congrats


----------



## wmf (Mar 3, 2008)

Mine just arrived. A quick change from the rubber to bracelet.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Let's keep this thread going 

Seiko Tuna SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


Seiko Tuna SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


Seiko Tuna SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


Seiko Tuna SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


Seiko Tuna SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


Seiko Tuna SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


Seiko Tuna SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


Seiko Tuna SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

^ awesome pics


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi guys,
From today I'm a proud owner if 017 tuna


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

I've been taking a break from Seikos but all these pics are making me want a Tuna.


----------



## claradead (Oct 29, 2011)

Mandatory shot!










Yes it been on for more than a week since its purchase


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

claradead said:


> Mandatory shot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Welcome to the family.


----------



## TimeZone.72 (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks like that Tuna is on the wrong shelf. Ooops


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

A few comparison shots of my SBBN017 and my Darth SBBN013 Tunas.


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

Love the watch, love the bracelet !


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Have an oyster bracelet coming from Canada I ordered from ebay yesterday,sick of leather strap.

Don't know what I was thinking!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

kasemo said:


> Have an oyster bracelet coming from Canada I ordered from ebay yesterday,sick of leather strap.
> 
> Don't know what I was thinking!


Me neither


----------



## wmf (Mar 3, 2008)

Dex-tex, i feel the same way about mine. The bracelet is one of the finer ones I've owned. A few weeks back there was a thread on the most beautiful watches and someone mentioned the Tuna. If memory serves, it got a snide remark from someone and it was dropped. But the whole package of the short lugs with a cleanly integrated bracelet/end pieced, in a combination of high gloss and satin finish, along with the lines of the shroud make me put in my vote as "yes" for the tuna on bracelet.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

1/2 TUNA


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

stewham said:


> A few comparison shots of my SBBN017 and my Darth SBBN013 Tunas.
> 
> View attachment 1521681
> 
> ...


*
Great pics of 2 of my favorite Tuna's. Still think the 017 is best looking Tuna and the size is perfect.....*|>

*DON*


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## claradead (Oct 29, 2011)

Sent from something else that also tells the time.


----------



## Photosergio (Jun 5, 2012)

Here are some pictures of my new watch. Perfectly satisfied!


----------



## OrisBC3 (Aug 25, 2013)

Photosergio said:


> Here are some pictures of my new watch. Perfectly satisfied!
> View attachment 1535006
> 
> 
> ...


great photos
i may be biased but i just think the sbbn015 is art


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Today I got my Emperor Tuna back from Seiko Germany after they replaced all gaskets and pressure tested it, so it's a good opportunity to take some fresh pics:


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

^

Wow, what a well-worn Tuna. I love it. Looks like it's been through a lot of adventures.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

SBBN017 came in today. What a gorgeous watch. I am in awe of it.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The SBBN015/017 are so tiny compared to even the Darth.


----------



## tgyberg (Feb 25, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> View attachment 1539275
> 
> 
> The SBBN015/017 are so tiny compared to even the Darth.


A stainless Tuna the size of the Darth would be killer. It would also be on my wrist!


----------



## Landbaesd (Apr 20, 2014)

SBDX011

Big, bad, and black!










Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

This feels like a dumb question, but what is the proper end for the second hand on a new Tuna? 

Looking at it I would assume it is the long white end; however, older tunas had the ball as the second hand, and the ball is the only part of the hand that has lume on it...


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

muchacho_ said:


> Let's keep this thread going
> 
> Seiko Tuna SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Awesome combo! may i know where did you get the flatvent rubber strap?


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

My 007, have a 013 incoming too...


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Dex_Ter said:


> Awesome combo! may i know where did you get the flatvent rubber strap?


Thank you 

It's a bonetto 284 rubber, you can find it on ebay


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Can't wait to pull the trigger on this one. But have to wait a few weeks or the wife will freak out. Yesterday arrived home the Sumo, now you see why I've got to wait. 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

muchacho_ said:


> Thank you
> 
> It's a bonetto 284 rubber, you can find it on ebay


Thanks. Just pulled the trigger on the seiko flat vent strap(DAL1BP). Fingers crossed that it will look as good.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

My SBBN007 and SBBN013


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

From a baby tuna with yokobies ss shroud, to a sawtooth, and now finally a tuna.


----------



## dude76 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi all,
What does TL after "Japan" on the caseback stand for?


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

My 015 just left Osaka, should be here by the end of the week. I am so pumped!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

idkfa said:


> My 015 just left Osaka, should be here by the end of the week. I am so pumped!


That's right brutha!


----------



## squeeze (Dec 29, 2010)

A new one to share to the group


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

One question to all, would you spend almost 900€ with taxes buying the SBBN015 from higuchi or spend 775€ from an eBay seller in Spain that doesn't accept PayPal? 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Definitely the first option


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Definitely the first option


This eBay seller has 100% of good reputation (solojapan). I didn't want to pay more 200€ to the Portuguese custom robbers.

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Then you should be safe. 
Sorry I hadn't read the rest of your posts (I noticed you opened a thread) and was looking at it in a vacuum. 
When I know the seller is reputable I do not care all that much about the form of payment


----------



## PanosI (May 21, 2010)

Tuna salad


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Then you should be safe.
> Sorry I hadn't read the rest of your posts (I noticed you opened a thread) and was looking at it in a vacuum.
> When I know the seller is reputable I do not care all that much about the form of payment


I´m still thinking what to do, order from this seller "solojapan" (775€) or order again from Higuchi and pay around 900€ with taxes.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

squeeze said:


> A new one to share to the group


I slapped mine on a black PVD NATO and couldn't be happier. Only the Darth is more comfortable.


----------



## squeeze (Dec 29, 2010)

^ I think I'll stay with the rubber strap for awhile. Kinda clumsy with the small tools


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just pulled the trigger on a brand new SBBN015 at Higuchi.
The ebay seller didn't say anything since 07/07/2014 and the money difference was small that I preferred a seller that I know, and Katsu san is that seller.
Now I cant wait to get my hands on the Tuna.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Great!
I can't wait for mine to arrive either, I am checking the tracking every other hour ah ah


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Next week I think I'll have it. Now the wait is the worst thing. 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

Found a great seller in Rakuten: Tip-Top
Carries a wide range of casios and citizens but no seikos. Lots of seiko rubber straps though. Got a flatvent for my tuna and loving it!
Good communication: check!
Good price: check!
paypal and ems shipment: check! (Even offers small package ems service for a cheaper shipment)
More tuna love: check!!! A switch to kanji wheel and old fashion rubber strap changes the sbbn015 significantly in my opinion.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Finally got a Tuna after considering one for a couple of years now. My new to me sbbn015 arrived today. Very glad I finally grabbed one!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

SBBN013 is on its way, just got the email notification  Been wanting a Tuna since 2006. Always put it on the back burner thru the years.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

PanosI said:


> Tuna salad


pano 15 or 17 tuna is better? my opinion is 17 look beautiful... what you say?

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Tapatalk f @@@ k


----------



## PanosI (May 21, 2010)

batman1345 said:


> pano 15 or 17 tuna is better? my opinion is 17 look beautiful... what you say?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Difficult to choose. They are both super nice


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hahaha thank you

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## PanosI (May 21, 2010)

Dex_Ter said:


> Found a great seller in Rakuten: Tip-Top
> Carries a wide range of casios and citizens but no seikos. Lots of seiko rubber straps though. Got a flatvent for my tuna and loving it!
> Good communication: check!
> Good price: check!
> ...


Thanks for the tip !
Just ordered mine ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

For me the 015 is nicer. And the bracelet is very good. 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

speed200 said:


> For me the 015 is nicer. And the bracelet is very good.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300


maybe... but 17 fits all straps... leather nato rubber...

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

My Tuna is out for delivery! And in a lucky turn of events, a chunk of the city around my office had a power outage so I went home to work. I will get it today instead of picking it up from the PO tomorrow. Pictures up shortly.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

So cool!
I am suffering, mine has been stuck in India for the last three days awaiting to be dispatched 
Can't wait!


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

That's frustrating. My tracking dropped off for three days, I was starting to worry because EMS from Japan is usually here within 2-3 days . Although 4 days from Japan to Canada is not bad at all. It was only in customs for about an hour.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Good god, it's beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

:-d

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

This is not nearly as big as I thought it would be, though that is a good thing and it seems to be a common reaction. It wears smaller than the SSC017 I just sold.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

batman1345 said:


> maybe... but 17 fits all straps... leather nato rubber...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


And the 015 don't?


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

speed200 said:


> And the 015 don't?


I don't know... I have not tuna...

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

I never really noticed the different polished and brushed surfaces on this watch until I got one in hand. Everything changes and pops in different lighting, even the dial.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

idkfa said:


> :-d
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Great score, Matthew! Looks perfect on you. Wear it in great health.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

After seeing those photos I can't wait the arrival of mine... 
Hopefully katsu send it yesterday but don't have yet any tracking number. 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Tuna on Isofrane in honor of idkfa's addition to the Tuna family.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome!

On a NATO last night for a walk around the neighbourhood (smudged and dusty, unfortunately):










Today at my apartment's pool, reading a book:


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

batman1345 said:


> maybe... but 17 fits all straps... leather nato rubber...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


And the 015 don't?


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

speed200 said:


> And the 015 don't?


015 doesn't like with orange isoframe and 015 doesn't like with leather strap

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

I have a Tuna (SBBN015) coming in tomorrow.

Can someone tell me where the collars are located in the bracelet? Are they in the sides of the links or center of the links;


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

I'll also post this here for continuity:

Pin & Collar Photo by mwhitney53 | Photobucket


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Haven't taken it off since I got it. This is such a photogenic watch:


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

idkfa said:


> I'll also post this here for continuity:
> 
> Pin & Collar Photo by mwhitney53 | Photobucket


Thanks, so center of the link.

You're diagram is backwards by the way. The pins are supposed to be pushed out in the direction of the arrow on the link(s). With collars permanently on the pin it's impossible to push it out the other way.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Aquahallic said:


> Thanks, so center of the link.
> 
> You're diagram is backwards by the way. The pins are supposed to be pushed out in the direction of the arrow on the link(s). With collars permanently on the pin it's impossible to push it out the other way.
> 
> View attachment 1563072


No problem! Also, not my picture, but if it helps any, the pins on the a Tuna are a uniform diameter. The collars are not affixed to the pin. I have seen both though.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

The Tuna bracelet has the same pin and collar setup as the SARB seen here: How to resize a Seiko "collar and pin" watch band | Just another small blog


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

It's really simple guys. Push out following the arrow. The collar will either be sitting snugly in place waiting for the pin to come back, stuck to the pusher, or lost in your carpet.


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Can I join?



First tuna, and loving it.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

busch12 said:


> Can I join?
> 
> 
> 
> First tuna, and loving it.


No! Your Tuna is too nice and its making me jealous so go away


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> It's really simple guys. Push out following the arrow.


It is simple but it helps to know where the collar is located IE: end or center of the link, so you can be ready for the collar to come out.
The reason why I corrected the diagram is because the pin won't come out reverse since the collar is permanently attached to the top of the pin so it's important you follow the arrow(s). Someone that might not know any better will follow that diagram and continue to hit the pin harder thinking it's stuck and could risk damaging the pin and or link.



Robotaz said:


> The collar will either be sitting snugly in place waiting for the pin to come back, stuck to the pusher, or lost in your carpet.


- 9 times out of 10 it's never sitting snugly in the link, that's why most people loose collars.
- If you use the correct size tool to push the pin out it won't be stuck on the end of the pusher. If you use too large of a pusher you run the risk of opening up the gap on the pinch collar. That's another reason why people loose the collar(s) and or possibly drop their watch head after resizing their bracelet because the collar no longer fits snugly around the pin and the pin could fall out.
- I don't have carpet, I have hardwood and ceramic tile throughout my home so if a collar were to fall on the floor it's pretty easy to spot. When resizing bracelets or doing any intricate work using smaller parts I work over a large rubbermaid storage container so if a part does fall out it stays within the lid.

And one more thing to mention while on the subject of collars. I've seen magnets mentioned a lot for finding lost collars. All of my Seiko's have had aluminum collars so magnets are useless.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I would suggest that if people need procedures and protocol to push a pin out and successfully not lose the collar, that they have a jeweler do it.

The only thing about this that is remotely complicated, is knowing that the collar can widen out a little and not want to grab the pin so well. You can tell if it's getting loose by pushing on the pin slightly and seeing how difficult it is to move it. If it's very easy to push out, then you need to take the collar and crimp slightly, pushing the ends together, to re-tighten it. I use needle nose pliers that came in my $2 watch repair kit.



Aquahallic said:


> It is simple but it helps to know where the collar is located IE: end or center of the link, so you can be ready for the collar to come out.
> The reason why I corrected the diagram is because the pin won't come out reverse since the collar is permanently attached to the top of the pin so it's important you follow the arrow(s). Someone that might not know any better will follow that diagram and continue to hit the pin harder thinking it's stuck and could risk damaging the pin and or link.
> 
> - 9 times out of 10 it's never sitting snugly in the link, that's why most people loose collars.
> ...


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

I use one of the kits with the bracelet jig and hammer/punch. The centre link system is pretty easy, I make sure the collar is seated and tap the pin in using the rubber side of the hammer. Once it is flush with the outside of the link, I lightly tap the pin using the punch until it is sitting evenly in the link. I will test the pin fit by pressing it with the punch by hand, if it slides freely inside the link I know I have messed up the collar (has only happened once) and have to crimp it as Robotaz mentioned. It is a lot simpler than the end-collar system used on the Monster bracelet.

I also do the work on a micro-fibre cloth, so I have never lost a collar.


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

Looky at what just arrived. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Aquahallic said:


> Looky at what just arrived.
> View attachment 1563999
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My SBBN015 is still in the dirty hands of the Portuguese customs...

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## beben (Nov 4, 2013)

My Tuna SBBN007 _Bond_ with Seiko OEM bracelet


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

speed200 said:


> My SBBN015 is still in the dirty hands of the Portuguese customs...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300


Hopefully soon you'll have it!

I still can't get over how small it wears and how light it feels on my wrist. It wears the same as my SM and SKX007, I guess it's the shorter lugs. I'm curious to see if it weights more.

I have to say so far I'm loving my new Tuna!!

EDIT: I just ordered one of Dagaz's new sapphire crystals. The glare from the stock crystal is driving me nuts!!
http://www.10watches.com/apps/webstore/products/show/4574661


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

I would love to order one of Dagaz's sapphire crystals but here in Portugal I wouldn't known anyone capable of doing the subsistition. Does it feel better than the Sumo on the wrist? 
The bracelet is way better no? 
Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

A picture to highlight the different finishes. I did not realize the following before I bought it:

- the top of the shroud where you turn the bezel is blasted
- the bezel serrations are polished on the inside, complimenting the brushed outside serrations
- the bezel, just outside of the black insert, has a thin polished ring (this lights up like crazy when the sun hits it) that blends into the bezel serrations
- there seems to be a metal ring around the top of the chapter ring, though it may be a reflection, either way it really shines


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I would suggest that if people need procedures and protocol to push a pin out and successfully not lose the collar, that they have a jeweler do it.
> 
> The only thing about this that is remotely complicated, is knowing that the collar can widen out a little and not want to grab the pin so well. You can tell if it's getting loose by pushing on the pin slightly and seeing how difficult it is to move it. If it's very easy to push out, then you need to take the collar and crimp slightly, pushing the ends together, to re-tighten it. I use needle nose pliers that came in my $2 watch repair kit.


Who asked for procedures and protocols? I asked a simple question regarding where the collar was with regards to the link.

Give it a rest.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

SBBN015 on 22mm Isofrane on a 6.5"!

The strap is so soft and comfy, definitely worth the price. Was afraid the watch would be too big, but I think it looks perfect.










For those that put the Tuna on Isofrane, did you use the original fat spring bar, or did you use one of the "skinny" fat spring bars (fat at the outside to fit the lug holes, and skinny for the center part that's inside the strap)?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

I still can't get over how good the Tuna looks and feels. I swapped it over to a gray Maratac last night.
The only negative thing I can say about the Tuna is the horrible reflections produced by the stock crystal at certain angles. Seiko definitely should've included an AR coated crystal.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Aquahallic, stop putting those photos or I will kill those guys of the Portuguese customs. I can't wait to receive my watch and order some straps. 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## PanosI (May 21, 2010)

@speed200

Some pics to kill time while waiting for your 015 :-!


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Thank you PanosI for the photos.
Can anyone who have the Sumo compare it with the SBBN015 in terms of comfort on the wrist, size, lume and weight.
I want to know what to expect from it.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

speed200 said:


> Aquahallic, stop putting those photos or I will kill those guys of the Portuguese customs. I can't wait to receive my watch and order some straps.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## tgyberg (Feb 25, 2012)

zetaplus93 said:


> SBBN015 on 22mm Isofrane on a 6.5"!
> 
> For those that put the Tuna on Isofrane, did you use the original fat spring bar, or did you use one of the "skinny" fat spring bars (fat at the outside to fit the lug holes, and skinny for the center part that's inside the strap)?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went with the skinny fat bars. They are much easier to work with and do work great!


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> View attachment 1565173


Don't need that, I've got my APBT "blade"










Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The pit bull is YOU! On the loose!


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> The pit bull is YOU! On the loose!


Yup, I pay for fast service and a watch that comes from Japan in one day passes 3 in customs. Maybe Friday I'll have it. In this casa even you would be a pitbull.

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

tgyberg said:


> I went with the skinny fat bars. They are much easier to work with and do work great!


Interesting. 
Can anybody recommend where I can get these skinny fat bars?
Thanks!


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Searching around the web, I found wjean sells them on eBay. Just purchased a set from this listing:

4X 22mm Seiko PROSPEX Fat SPRINGBARS Plus 4x22mm Bonus SDF 7S26 0020 SKX007 | eBay

Or you can search "seiko sdf springbar" and you should get a few hits.

Looking forward to getting these and possibly reducing lug hole damage...


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

Got this Panatime bracelet today. Feels and looks great!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

speed200 said:


> I would love to order one of Dagaz's sapphire crystals but here in Portugal I wouldn't known anyone capable of doing the subsistition. Does it feel better than the Sumo on the wrist?
> The bracelet is way better no?
> Sent from my GT-I9300


Looking online it looks to be a really simple job. I'm assuming it's the same for the 15.
http://www.thewatchsite.com/34-watc...g-new-crystal-my-sbbn007-step-step-guide.html

And the fit on my wrist is much better than the Sumo but as far as it having a better bracelet I don't think so. The Sumo's bracelet is very comfortable but it doesn't have the ratchet clasp.


----------



## tunafan (May 18, 2011)

My recently purchase Goldie say Hi...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^ I love the vintage gold tuna look. Such a classic. It's very toolish for a gold watch.

Enjoy that bad boy!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Mine says "hi!"


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ok, can I finally join the club?





































Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

The cousins...










Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

First impressions: The weight, the tuna is lighter than the Sumo, the lume is different ( color - the sumo is more greenish and brighter) can anyone confirm this? 
Love the bracelet and how the watch feels on my wrist.


----------



## PanosI (May 21, 2010)

@speed200

Big congrats on the 015 :-!

a pic of my 017 with the DOXA


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Young and old


----------



## tgyberg (Feb 25, 2012)

tekong said:


> Young and old


Nice to spend some time with the grandkid!


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

I´ve got the SBBN015 since Friday and love it.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Wearing it on a NATO lately:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Changed from bracelet to OD three ring Zulu



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

The last ten pages of this thread are 90% SBBN015, now I know it's a hot favourite Tuna!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Still got 'Tuna' fever....


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Need to put some rubber in the tuna, any suggestions? 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## PanosI (May 21, 2010)

speed200 said:


> Need to put some rubber in the tuna, any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300


ISOfrane a bit pricey but the comfort and quality is second to none.
Alternative in half the price is the Benarus rubber an almost look alike of the ISO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

PanosI said:


> ISOfrane a bit pricey but the comfort and quality is second to none.
> Alternative in half the price is the Benarus rubber an almost look alike of the ISO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does the Isofrane worth the money that it cost? 103€ with shipping costs and there is yet to sum the custom duty in Portugal.
I´ve seen the Benarus but no black colour in 22mm.


----------



## PanosI (May 21, 2010)

speed200 said:


> Does the Isofrane worth the money that it cost? 139€ with shipping costs and there is yet to sum the custom duty in Portugal.
> I´ve seen the Benarus but no black colour in 22mm.


I didn't know that Benarus stopped produce the 22mm rubber in black.

I went to ISOfrane through Benarus. Now i can say that ISO's worth their money.

An alternative is to seek for good second hand ISO that they show up all the time in the WatchRecon - The Most Intelligent Search Engine for Private Watch Sales !


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

PanosI said:


> I didn't know that Benarus stopped produce the 22mm rubber in black.
> 
> I went to ISOfrane through Benarus. Now i can say that ISO's worth their money.
> 
> An alternative is to seek for good second hand ISO that they show up all the time in the WatchRecon - The Most Intelligent Search Engine for Private Watch Sales !


I have to think on it but to buy one has to be new.
Any more rubber suggestions or others will be apreciated.
Thank you .


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Check out Bonetto 284 rubber. It's available in black, orange and blue 

IMAG0456 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

speed200 said:


> Does the Isofrane worth the money that it cost? 103€ with shipping costs and there is yet to sum the custom duty in Portugal.
> I´ve seen the Benarus but no black colour in 22mm.


If you're going to put a rubber on a Tuna it HAS to be an ISO! Definitely worth the money - nothing else comes close and the Tuna deserves nothing less.


----------



## PanosI (May 21, 2010)

@speed200

You can also see the flat vent SEIKO who suggested Dex_Ter

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/official-tuna-thread-455529-87.html#post8066781

TIP-TOP | Rakuten Global Market: SEIKO (SEIKO) pure urethane band / diver band perception width: 22mm substitute band DAL1BPfs3gm

i ordered it with small package ems service for a cheaper shipment and expecting it

and the OEM rubber for the 017

SEIKO Rubber Strap 22mm SBBN017 Genuine Strap/ P-22DA0C1DR | seiyajapan.com


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Does the isofrane have large enough holes to fit the fat spring bars of the tuna?
Thanks!


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

The Isofrane is a winner! I'm looking at a green one for my 015 and a black 24mm for my Goldie. I think the larger case warrants the 24mm. Hoping to squeeze it in there without notching. Otherwise I can't speak highly enough about the Bonetto Cinturini 285 for a more "Seiko" look but with comfort.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

speed200 said:


> Need to put some rubber in the tuna, any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300


Another suggestion would be Bonetto Cinturini I like the 324.


----------



## PanosI (May 21, 2010)

Seppia said:


> Does the isofrane have large enough holes to fit the fat spring bars of the tuna?
> Thanks!


Nope.

You have 2 options.

To install the OEM fat spring bars with a water based lubricant and forget them there










or these spring bars

they are quality spring bars, perfect for Seiko
with 1.1 mm ends

10x Spring Bars 316L Stainless Steel 22mmx1 78mm Stair Double Flanged 1 1mm Ends | eBay


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

Swapped the Panatime PU bracelet to a Maratac Zulu. We're hitting the beach for a week this Friday and I don't trust wearing a watch in the water without a Zulu / Nato. I've never had a spring bar fail but it would suck to have one fail on a Tuna in the ocean.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

PanosI said:


> they are quality spring bars, perfect for Seiko
> with 1.1 mm ends
> 
> 10x Spring Bars 316L Stainless Steel 22mmx1 78mm Stair Double Flanged 1 1mm Ends | eBay


Thanks!
Just ordered some


----------



## PanosI (May 21, 2010)

Just arrived the SEIKO DAL1BP flat vent 22mm all the way from Japan from [email protected] RAKUTEN.


----------



## PanosI (May 21, 2010)

On the watch










and on the wrist

the strap is long and guys with small wrists they'll probably have minor issues with it


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

SBBN013, SBBN007, SBDX011.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

speed200 said:


> Does the Isofrane worth the money that it cost? 103€ with shipping costs and there is yet to sum the custom duty in Portugal.
> I´ve seen the Benarus but no black colour in 22mm.


You search site ocean 7 I think have rubber strap look like iso...


----------



## tunafan (May 18, 2011)

Finally my nato arrived to meet my Goldie...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ LOL! Nice.

"Golden words he will pour in your ear
But his lies can't disguise what you fear
For a golden girl knows when he's kissed her
It's the kiss of death from Mister Goldfinger
Pretty girl, beware of his heart of gold
This heart is cold"


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

*Tuna owners with an AR coated sapphire...*

I received my AR coated sapphire today and it's domed like the stock crystal. My main reason buying it was to reduce glare and I thought the reflections would've been greatly reduced but they're not? Is it because the Tuna's crystal has so much dome to it? I still have 2 reflections, 1 large / 1 small. The only difference with the AR coated is the smaller reflection is now blue due to the coating. I installed a AR coated sapphire on my SKX007 and the reflections are almost no existent, same as my SeaMonster.


----------



## teslakite (May 18, 2011)

Not sure if I'm being a tad overkill, but does anyone else also use a can of compressed air attached with a tiny straw to blast swimming pool water and/or bits of the sea out of the deep mysterious depths of the shroud in case it hangs around and causes rust?


----------



## teslakite (May 18, 2011)

Not sure if I'm being a tad overkill, but does anyone else also use a can of compressed air attached with a tiny straw to blast swimming pool water and/or bits of the sea out of the deep mysterious depths of the shroud in case it hangs around and causes rust?


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

teslakite said:


> Not sure if I'm being a tad overkill, but does anyone else also use a can of compressed air attached with a tiny straw to blast swimming pool water and/or bits of the sea out of the deep mysterious depths of the shroud in case it hangs around and causes rust?


My SBBN015 dint saw water yet but this weekend i´ll go diving and that´s a good question.


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

I don't use compressed air but I'll blow out the water still in the shroud with a quick puff from my breath.


----------



## tgyberg (Feb 25, 2012)

Aquahallic said:


> I don't use compressed air but I'll blow out the water still in the shroud with a quick puff from my breath.


This is my method as well!


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

I am happy to report that my SBBN015 is keeping great time, it took a little over 10 days to gain 1 second. I am not an accuracy nut but it is nice to know mine is running well within specification. I am going to let it go until DST adjustment and check the deviation then.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Mine after one week of use is pinpoint with the atomic clock. 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

What do you guys think about this strap for my Tuna?

22mm NATO 5 Rings Zulu Heavy Thread Nylon-Black - IP Black Buckle


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Problem I've had with most Zulu ' s is they're too thick to fit between springbars and the case. It really limits your options.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes agree 100%. 
You need the skinny fat springbars to pull it off.


----------



## JPannington (Jul 23, 2014)

When do you think the next issuing of golden tunas (Non-spring drive) will be?


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

JPannington said:


> When do you think the next issuing of golden tunas (Non-spring drive) will be?


That's what I want!


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Howa said:


> Problem I've had with most Zulu ' s is they're too thick to fit between springbars and the case. It really limits your options.


 any advice?

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

The Zulu straps from Nato Strap Co work fine with my 015.


----------



## PanosI (May 21, 2010)

the best luminova of all my watches, polar and tuna....


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a 22 mm Zulu from Crown and Buckle that works fine.

Joel


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

Howa said:


> Problem I've had with most Zulu ' s is they're too thick to fit between springbars and the case. It really limits your options.





speed200 said:


> any advice?


What usually works for me:

1. Remove spring bars.
2. Flip Tuna over and position one-piece zulu strap between lugs.
3. Mount spring bars while pressing down on the strap.

Obviously, this won't work on really thick one-piece straps but it doesn't hurt to try. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

watcholic said:


> What usually works for me:
> 
> 1. Remove spring bars.
> 2. Flip Tuna over and position one-piece zulu strap between lugs.
> ...


I've actually done this but then I didn't like how much pressure the springbars were under, I felt like it was a jack-in-the-box ready to pop out at any moment.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

And what type of spring bars do you use? 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I was suggested to use the skinny fat ones. 
They are incoming in the mail, can't wait to get them as I will immediately put the orange ISO on
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221365309108


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Seppia said:


> I was suggested to use the skinny fat ones.
> They are incoming in the mail, can't wait to get them as I will immediately put the orange ISO on
> 10x Spring Bars 316L Stainless Steel 22mmx1 78mm Stair Double Flanged 1 1mm Ends | eBay


Bought one right now, Thanks.


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

In it's natural habitat.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

Same habitat but under a much less strenuous application


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

6159-7010 new/old addition to my small tuna family.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

I gave it today off.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

FireMonk3y said:


> 6159-7010 new/old addition to my small tuna family.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the old 600m


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

tincob said:


> Same habitat but under a much less strenuous application
> 
> View attachment 1577687


Your Tuna looks great on mesh. I used to wear mine on mesh too, but it was only compatible with non-OEM skinny spring bars. Needless to say, when I was in a situation that required applause, I clapped vigorously and the watch was ejected from my wrist. My Tuna skid across the floor like a stone across a pond; I think I felt my face cringe with each bounce.

So, with that embarassing story aside, does your mesh bracelet accommodate fat OEM spring bars?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Ottovonn said:


> Your Tuna looks great on mesh. I used to wear mine on mesh too, but it was only compatible with non-OEM skinny spring bars. Needless to say, when I was in a situation that required applause, I clapped vigorously and the watch was ejected from my wrist. My Tuna skid across the floor like a stone across a pond; I think I felt my face cringe with each bounce.
> 
> So, with that embarassing story aside, does your mesh bracelet accommodate fat OEM spring bars?


Ugh!
Were you using "regular" skinny bars or the "skinny fat" ones?
I bought the skinny fat to bring the tuna diving on the isofrane (they are on the way) but would never risk it if they pop out, I would rather go with a NATO if that's the case.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Seppia said:


> Ugh!
> Were you using "regular" skinny bars or the "skinny fat" ones?
> I bought the skinny fat to bring the tuna diving on the isofrane (they are on the way) but would never risk it if they pop out, I would rather go with a NATO if that's the case.


If I recall correctly, I used regular skinny bars. Big mistake. And one that I will never repeat.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

JPannington said:


> When do you think the next issuing of golden tunas (Non-spring drive) will be?


They're still available :-!

Seiko S23611J1


Check it out.....

http://www.chronograph.com/store/mli_viewItem.asp?idproduct=2512

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

Just put my tuna back together after installing a sapphire crystal. Has been leak tested to 400m as well


----------



## krijzteean (Aug 14, 2013)

Just share.. love it to much..


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

Ottovonn said:


> Your Tuna looks great on mesh. I used to wear mine on mesh too, but it was only compatible with non-OEM skinny spring bars. Needless to say, when I was in a situation that required applause, I clapped vigorously and the watch was ejected from my wrist. My Tuna skid across the floor like a stone across a pond; I think I felt my face cringe with each bounce.
> 
> So, with that embarassing story aside, does your mesh bracelet accommodate fat OEM spring bars?


Thanks. The mesh bracelet, I obtained in a trade, so I unfortunately don't know the manufacturer. My guess would be that it is one of the Chinese make from ebay. I cut the mesh to size with a dremel. I used the OEM fat spring bars which just fit the mesh opening.


----------



## JPannington (Jul 23, 2014)

Those are no longer in stock :/


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

JPannington said:


> Those are no longer in stock :/


What exactly are you referring to when you say those?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

Now an official member. :-!









Be well,

AZ


----------



## JPannington (Jul 23, 2014)

Aquahallic said:


> What exactly are you referring to when you say those?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoops, seems I forgot the quote. 
The golden tuna, Seiko S23611J1, that Shannon linked a few posts back.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

JPannington said:


> Whoops, seems I forgot the quote.
> The golden tuna, Seiko S23611J1, that Shannon linked a few posts back.


Yep I tried to buy one too.....he had me awfully excited!


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Matt_wool83 said:


> Love the old 600m


Thanks, love it too. Here's another pic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

You lookin at me? :-d









Received on Monday, ordered Isofrane today. Just having a grand time.

Be well,

AZ


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

Still having fun with my Tuna.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Best online store and best price to order ISO for the tuna? 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

speed200 said:


> Best online store and best price to order ISO for the tuna?


Ordering straight off of the Isofrane website is probably the best way to get one, but you can also order them through Aquadive. I picked one up second hand through here too, but they don't come up for sale that often and they sell really quick too.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

On ebay you can find them for slightly less than on the official site. 
I bought mine here and it shipped super fast:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121389424532


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

New Tuna owner&#8230;.and loving every minute with it:-!


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Did anyone order something from this online store: chronoworld.com
Is it safe?


----------



## mikeeh (Jan 11, 2014)

I've joined the Tuna clan!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

Congratulations! Wear it in good health.

AZ


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Received the skinny fat bars and installed the ISO...
Now it does feel like summer! 



















6.5 wrists


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Here's mine on mesh.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Received the skinny fat bars and installed the ISO...
> Now it does feel like summer!
> 
> 
> ...


Does the ISO worth the money or not?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I just put it on today. I am from the mountains in Italy so it takes me a while to have an opinion (  ), but I have to say it does feel extremely comfortable and light. 
Is it worth $100?
In my opinion, I will be able to tell:
1) when it becomes hot (so I see how breathable it is)
2) in at least four years time (so I see how it ages). 
As I said, the feeling is great and unlike any rubber band I have worn so far (so, big plus), but $100 is a handsome sum and only time will tell. 
For sure I can say it's not robbery, the difference vs any other rubber strap I've tried (including Marathon) is evident.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Here's another pic








My god the camera of the iPhone is terrible when light conditions aren't great. 
Or maybe I am a terrible photographer (most probable)


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks fine to me.

Nice tile.


----------



## JPannington (Jul 23, 2014)

Seppia said:


> I just put it on today. I am from the mountains in Italy so it takes me a while to have an opinion (  ), but I have to say it does feel extremely comfortable and light.
> Is it worth $100?
> In my opinion, I will be able to tell:
> 1) when it becomes hot (so I see how breathable it is)
> ...


Do you need specific spring bars for the ISO?


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Howa said:


> Yep I tried to buy one too.....he had me awfully excited!


Sorry about that :-d....I thought they were still available.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

JPannington said:


> Do you need specific spring bars for the ISO?


Yep, I used these:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221365309108


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Here's another pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'm going to pull the trigger on the black color ISO. The tuna deserve a good rubber one. Thanks for the input.

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

I replaced the crystal and the bezel was a piece of cake to pop off but I can't get it back on. I have the crystal locking ring tightened down so that doesn't seem to be the problem. Any tips on how to get the bezel back on?


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

Aquahallic said:


> I replaced the crystal and the bezel was a piece of cake to pop off but I can't get it back on. I have the crystal locking ring tightened down so that doesn't seem to be the problem. Any tips on how to get the bezel back on?


I used and insert from a crystal press tool, so that when you press's the bezel back onto the case it only contacts the bezel and not the domed crystal that sticks out past the bezel.




















The crystal retaining ring needs to be down tight also so that when bezel is back on it rotates freely without rubbing on the bezel insert. I thought I had it down tight when I first installed a sapphire. However, I pressure tested it to 40Bar and left it for 5 minutes. After taking the watch out of the pressure vessel the crystal had properly seated and I could tighten the locking down further.


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Received the skinny fat bars and installed the ISO...
> Now it does feel like summer!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Great! :-!

Thanks for the link to the spring bars. Got the same watch this week, Iso should arrive Monday, Spring Bars have been shipped but it is a long way from Australia to Southern CA so they will arrive when they arrive. Just have to be patient and not be tempted to force the fat bars into the Iso.

Be well,

AZ


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

Rippa said:


> I used and insert from a crystal press tool, so that when you press's the bezel back onto the case it only contacts the bezel and not the domed crystal that sticks out past the bezel.
> View attachment 1582831
> View attachment 1582836
> View attachment 1582839
> ...


I tightened the crystal retaining ring down a little more and I was able to pop the bezel back on but it still a little snug. I'll have it pressure tested and see if I can tighten it a little more afterwards.


----------



## mikeeh (Jan 11, 2014)

Some close ups of the SSBN015

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k3vin (Aug 5, 2014)

Just joined the club!


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

k3vin said:


> Just joined the club!


Welcome to the club. I just joined a week ago.

Wear it in good health.

Be well,

AZ


----------



## Kauf2947 (Mar 30, 2013)

I also own the Marine Master and it keeps INCREDIBLE TIME! I never owned any watch that is so close to atomic time. Enjoy your purchase.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Darth Tuna is calling my name...


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Spring-Diver said:


> They're still available :-!
> 
> Seiko S23611J1
> 
> ...


I just landed a MINT One-Owner, only 3 years old! If not for Shannon posting this, I wouldn't have been familiar with the model. Incoming Grail!!!


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Kauf2947 said:


> I also own the Marine Master and it keeps INCREDIBLE TIME! I never owned any watch that is so close to atomic time. Enjoy your purchase.


My SBBN015 is right on with the atomic clock for 3 weeks.
Great watch without doubt.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

My sbbn017 is about 4 seconds fast in a month. 
I'll track it for a while and then see in a year, if yours is dead accurate now then it the colder months it could be off a bit.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Seppia said:


> My sbbn017 is about 4 seconds fast in a month.
> I'll track it for a while and then see in a year, if yours is dead accurate now then it the colder months it could be off a bit.


I´ll keep a track to, but I hope you are wrong.
But why do you say that about the cold months?


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

On mesh and watchadoo.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

speed200 said:


> I´ll keep a track to, but I hope you are wrong.
> But why do you say that about the cold months?


Quartz accuracy is influenced by temperature, so usually there's a swing between cold and hot seasons. 
That's why the high accuracy quartz movements (like grand Seikos or The Citizen's) are thermo compensated. 
There are a few threads on the subject in the HAQ sub forum, very interesting reads


----------



## JPannington (Jul 23, 2014)

Howa said:


> I just landed a MINT One-Owner, only 3 years old! If not for Shannon posting this, I wouldn't have been familiar with the model. Incoming Grail!!!


I want one.


----------



## OrisBC3 (Aug 25, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Quartz accuracy is influenced by temperature, so usually there's a swing between cold and hot seasons.
> That's why the high accuracy quartz movements (like grand Seikos or The Citizen's) are thermo compensated.
> There are a few threads on the subject in the HAQ sub forum, very interesting reads


i was beginning to think my tuna was an atomic clock, but after 3 months (including the last one being quite cold) it is now 3 seconds slow.
i can live with that !


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh of course!
I mean 4 seconds per month?
That's not even a minute per year, I can absolutely live with that. 
If I need absolute accuracy (never) I can still use the time app on the phone, but even for phone conf calls at work an accuracy of around 1 min per year is more than enough (I always like to be a couple minutes early). 

I was just pointing out that dead on accuracy in the warmest/coldest months of the year (depending on the hemisphere) is probably not indicative of a year round performance, that's all


----------



## krispilot (Aug 30, 2007)

got a new SBBN015 today. I had a few (3 or 4 ) SBBN007 and a few (atleast 2) SBBN015 before. I sold them and regretted afterwards. Can't live without one, so I am in the club again.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## claradead (Oct 29, 2011)

If anyone have doubts about the tuna, it being 'too big' for your wrist - here is mine.
SBBN017 on my 5.5 inch wrist.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

claradead said:


> If anyone have doubts about the tuna, it being 'too big' for your wrist - here is mine.
> SBBN017 on my 5.5 inch wrist.


Looks good on the wrist. It's a big watch, but that's the look we're all going for!

You should try the mm300 next. Curved lugs make it quite comfy, though a bit top heavy!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Howa said:


>


Nice collection Howa, stop making me drool. 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

claradead said:


> If anyone have doubts about the tuna, it being 'too big' for your wrist - here is mine.
> SBBN017 on my 5.5 inch wrist.
> 
> View attachment 1597287


Thank you for this picture. I'm ordering mine ASAP.

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

My second Tuna, a SBBN015. Perfection...


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Where are people buying from for shipping to US?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Chino, higuchi, seiya.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

D6AMIA6N said:


> My second Tuna, a SBBN015. Perfection...


Looks good. ISOfrane and Tunas are meant for one another, just like Tuna and bread


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Seppia said:


> Chino, higuchi, seiya.


Thanks. I've bought a few from Seiya, was thinking maybe new players in town.

Anyone in US ever buy from Amazon?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes myself, but not really on JDM stuff, they are not very competitive price wise.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

After one month my SBBN015 is still banging right with the atomic clock... Any thoughts? 
And one picture to revive this thread.









Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## mikeeh (Jan 11, 2014)

The SSBN015 in Clearwater, can't stop wearing it!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Great 015 pics! I still haven't pulled the trigger on it but I keep coming back to it.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> Great 015 pics! I still haven't pulled the trigger on it but I keep coming back to it.


If you can go ahead, it´s a great watch.


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm joining the club with SBBN017.

Pics to follow

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

This question has always been on my mind.

Is it necessary, or even recommended, to clean under the shroud? It appears that the shroud is susceptible to trapping dirt and moisture, so to my mind, it seems cleaning underneath the shroud periodically should be part of maintenance.

Anyway, don't want to post something without a picture, so here's my 017 with a Tungchoy oyster.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I have the same combo, like it a lot!
Today switched to leather:


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## -pplz- (Nov 25, 2009)

My Wife's SBBN015


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Kanji WEEKEND













Darth 011 on 24mm ISOFrane.....


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

germy_wermy said:


> This question has always been on my mind.
> 
> Is it necessary, or even recommended, to clean under the shroud? It appears that the shroud is susceptible to trapping dirt and moisture, so to my mind, it seems cleaning underneath the shroud periodically should be part of maintenance.
> 
> Anyway, don't want to post something without a picture, so here's my 017 with a Tungchoy oyster.


I have bought resale watch with shroud.( sawtooth, baby tuns...) after taking them off most often I find rust stain on the watch side.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

tekong said:


> I have bought resale watch with shroud.( sawtooth, baby tuns...) after taking them off most often I find rust stain on the watch side.


That's not good. Anyone experience this on Tunas?


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Try on a different strap


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

tekong said:


> Try on a different strap


Combo looks great. Very military look.


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

I think you are fortunate to have one with that degree of accuracy. I suspect it does not represent the norm. I would be interested to get a sense of what most Quartz Tuna owners are experiencing, i.e., what is the average out there? I know that the specs are typically +/_ 15 seconds for a quartz watch. I have 6 quartz watches that vary in accuracy from +3 to +10 seconds per month.

Anyway, just my thoughts. 

Be well,

AZ



speed200 said:


> After one month my SBBN015 is still banging right with the atomic clock... Any thoughts?
> And one picture to revive this thread.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

azigman said:


> I think you are fortunate to have one with that degree of accuracy. I suspect it does not represent the norm. I would be interested to get a sense of what most Quartz Tuna owners are experiencing, i.e., what is the average out there? I know that the specs are typically +/_ 15 seconds for a quartz watch. I have 6 quartz watches that vary in accuracy from +3 to +10 seconds per month.
> 
> Anyway, just my thoughts.
> 
> ...


Just checked again with the atomic clock and still bang on.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

azigman said:


> I think you are fortunate to have one with that degree of accuracy. I suspect it does not represent the norm. I would be interested to get a sense of what most Quartz Tuna owners are experiencing, i.e., what is the average out there? I know that the specs are typically +/_ 15 seconds for a quartz watch. I have 6 quartz watches that vary in accuracy from +3 to +10 seconds per month.
> 
> Anyway, just my thoughts.
> 
> ...


Mine was about 5-6 seconds fast per month during the last two months.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Mine was about 5-6 seconds fast per month during the last two months.


Just don't get it, how is possible that my watch is so accurate.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Are you complaining about it? 
If it helps, mine shows battery replacement in late 2017, yours?
Maybe "younger" watches are more accurate


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Are you complaining about it?
> If it helps, mine shows battery replacement in late 2017, yours?
> Maybe "younger" watches are more accurate


Mine shows battery replacement in late 2019.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Seppia said:


> My sbbn017 is about 4 seconds fast in a month.
> I'll track it for a while and then see in a year, if yours is dead accurate now then it the colder months it could be off a bit.


incredible Tuna there ! looking to secure a Tuna, specifically the 017 very soon.


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Golden Tuna

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Great deal at the moment on the 017 at shoppinginjapan.net . Very tempted! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Great deal at the moment on the 017 at shoppinginjapan.net . Very tempted!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Check out Chino or Seiya. They have 'em cheaper


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

azigman said:


> I think you are fortunate to have one with that degree of accuracy. I suspect it does not represent the norm. I would be interested to get a sense of what most Quartz Tuna owners are experiencing, i.e., what is the average out there? I know that the specs are typically +/_ 15 seconds for a quartz watch. I have 6 quartz watches that vary in accuracy from +3 to +10 seconds per month.
> 
> Anyway, just my thoughts.
> Be well,
> AZ


My darth has lost a second over the last two months. I keep thinking I will need to reset it at the beginning of the month when i check the date and I havnt had to touch it. Expect that will change over the winter, though in truth, it dosnt get that cold here in SoCal.
i assumed they all worked this well? Mine is seven years old and had the batt changed last year by previous owner. I dont like quartz watches but i love the darth.


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Golden Tuna again


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Anyone ever buy this watch via Amazon in USA?


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

When you buy a JDM type watch from Amazon, you're not really buying from Amazon! You're allowing Amazin to act as a middleman. Check out the real seller.... they seem to come in waves - you'll see virtually every JDM watch from one or two vendors on Amazon at a time. Names like World Watch Time, Global Domestic Services, Japan Watches For All..... all sorts of not to great sounding names. I'd only buy a watch from Amazon that lists "sold and shipped by AMAZON" in the vendor information. When they're not the seller, you get very limited returns.

I had one good experience - got a watch from a "Singapore based company", with a weird name, that shipped my SKX011 out of Stockholm! As in "Sweden". Tracking number was a Hong Kong (not Singapore) post type registered mail, but country of origin was clearly Sweden. And, they mis shipped with a cheap plastic rubber watch, which they had me ship back to Singapore (yes, the real Singapore), at my own expense. Amazon stepped in for a refund of my return shipping fee. All in all.... oh... three months to get the correct watch. Gotta say its a -6 sec/day automatic Seiko SKX..... so little room to really complain!


----------



## D1cky986 (Jul 22, 2012)

Here is my Darth Tuna, just received this and I am totally blown away by it. Incredible watch.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

I probably should have added in my last post, that I pulled on the trigger on a SBBN017 Sunday night, purchasing from Seiya. Mr. Kobayashi shipped promptly on Monday, and.... tracking is in that null zone of postal void of information. I've got a nice 22mm unused End-Mill bracelet sitting here waiting for a home.... so it seemed logical to get the '017 vs the '015. Other than that.... I'll pobably "brush" the shroud eventually, but have considered doing an "engine turned" finish on it as well. 

Pictures to follow (of course!).


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## ohfivepro (Jun 7, 2011)

My newest addition to the Tuna family - SBBN021 Blue Ocean

Family shot, minus the Darth who was out on loan


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

I'll have pictures posted in a day or so. I have to get them off the phone, and onto Photobucket to post here.... but.....

The TUNA arrived today!!!

I have pictures of the unboxing, in great detail.

Seiya Kobayashi did an outstanding job with the packaging. The superior secure tape on the box. Nice folded corners. Computer printed label for international express mail, very easy to read. The inner packing was also superior.... waterproof bag, air pillows, and small bubble wrap sheet, very neatly and perfectly applied to the Seiko box.

There was that outer sleeve with embossed Japanese writing, the inner box is the Seiko "long" wooden Prospex box. Very nice. One general booklet regarding the quartz caliber movements, another for the Prospex quartz watches in general. Original Seiko card of warranty authentication. And card for free battery replacement inside the Prospex quartz booklet. All of the nice little tags and protective sleeves and stickers intact, the watch itself is faultless upon inspection, and set to within one second of correct Toyko time, day in English, and date.

I changed it to local Eastern USA time, and Kanji day of the week. First - Kanji on the watch, to me, is just cool. I know what day it is, maybe not the date, but certainly the day. But to display the Kanji is just.... homage really, to the fine watchmaking of Seiko, and the Japanese culturally inspired timepieces. Also, a good friend of mine grew up in Japan, but is American. She taught English to Japanese students, but is also an artist who combines her lifestyle with her heritage, that has strong Japanese leanings. A bit of homage to her too.

Amazon has reported that my StrapCode anvil bracelet has been shipped. Hopefully arrive by Saturday. At that point, I'll take more photos, and post the entire experience.

And as a side note..... the bead blast shroud is not going to stay blasted! Its begging for another finish! I am considering mixed brush and polished (on the edges). I have considerable skill with metal finishing, so this should be no great chore.

First thoughts - not as heavy, not as large, not as thick as I expected. Compares favorably to the size of the Sumo.

More thoughts once the anvil bracelet is affixed to the lugs.

My thanks to Mr. Kobayashi for great service!


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

My TUNA SBBN017 first impressions.

Not as big, not as bulky or as heavy I explained. 

The bezel... I wish they had bead blasted the silver! In a good number of lighting conditions, the semi-brushed silver goes "black", making it hard to read the numerals on the bezel. White letters on black is much more legible.

Same with the hands. Brushed? Total matte would have been better.

A total matte finish is rather frosty even in varying light conditions while the semi brushed finish is too reflected.

The rubber strap.... uncomforable! Isof-what? If I didn't have the nice anvil bracelet inbound I'd seriously consider the Isofrane

For the good - nice lume, nice crown "feel". The signed areas bas-relief is a little cheezy combared to the most ecellent Sumo's signed crown.

I like the Tuna, but so far, I'm not blown away with it. Once I get the bracelet on it... we'll see.

Pictures coming soon!


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

New glas and strap


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

azigman said:


> I think you are fortunate to have one with that degree of accuracy. I suspect it does not represent the norm. I would be interested to get a sense of what most Quartz Tuna owners are experiencing, i.e., what is the average out there? I know that the specs are typically +/_ 15 seconds for a quartz watch. I have 6 quartz watches that vary in accuracy from +3 to +10 seconds per month.
> 
> Anyway, just my thoughts.
> 
> ...


I have two quartz Tuna's a SBBN007 sand a SBBN013 both of which as near as I can tell are running at about +1 second every 4 months. So I think the factory rating of + or - 15 seconds a month are just numbers, the quartz movements used in the Tuna's are amongst the best there are.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Going to be joining the club soon, ordered a SBBN015 the other day from huguchi.😀
After reading all the reviews and pictures I was sold!!
My credit card is now crying in the corner!!😉


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

MATT1076 said:


> Going to be joining the club soon, ordered a SBBN015 the other day from huguchi.
> After reading all the reviews and pictures I was sold!!
> My credit card is now crying in the corner!!


You wont regret the SBBN015 is a wonderful watch ( I love mine), on the other hand...you will get the Tuna fever...


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Things starting to shape up for my SBBN017 Tuna.

Found out that a TORX bit works much better than any hex key I could find, to remove the shroud screws. Just an FYI, there was no thread locker on my screws. Others may have different situations. Reinstallation of the shroud can be a little tricky if the watch and shroud are squeaky clean. That is, the parts don't wanna move and settle into place if they're totally dry. Use a little water on things and its enough slippery to let the shroud fall perfectly into place. The fit is that tight!

Also found out that no amount of Scotch Bright pad was going to do a nice job to empart a brushed finish. Ugh, what a lumpy old hunk of stainless that shroud is (was!). 

The blasted finish was actually sort of two finishes - a coarse blast with a fine blast over it. There were many hidden tool markes that would have been really noticable with a normal brushed finish. The coarse was very coarse, and under 10x loup you could clearly see the over blast on top of the coarseness. Coarse almost looked like the finish on a metal injection molded part. Almost... too fine for investment cast, unless the process has really improved since my days of metal working.

I know how to to finish metal, keep corners sharp, avoid creating flats and new tool marks. I worked parallel to the mold making industry for just over ten years. So.... had to resort to old tricks of the trade - and I don't mean the infamous Pittsburgh finish either! (heavy brush). Basically, just a hard sanding surface, long strokes for final finish, and great care to equalize the pressure used, and keep that pressure constantly and randomly distributed, moving the part, not the 400g wet paper, which once worn, provided a nice satin brush. I like the result, promise not to look too close at it... or I'll just have stalk never ending perfection..... 

Got the tool marks out, and even high polished the tops of the shroud edges (maybe a mistake... gonna show every little scratch). Pictures when the bracelet finally shows up... its two days late! The top of the shroud edges are mirror bright now, matches very well with the edges of the bezel. I like how it turned out.

Anyway, just a heads up on the screws and polish, and to what may be lurking under the shroud blast surface of your own matte finished Tuna.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

New to Tuna.


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

Here's my Blue Isofrane with bead blasted IN buckle matching the Tuna 017 shroud look very well. As though match made in heaven.


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

New to me, but pretty beat up SBBN011 on a Borealis strap.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Just finished some work on my 6159. New sapphire with blue AR, gaskets all the way around and new shark mesh bracelet. I really like the way it turned out. What do you guys think?


----------



## SEIKOtuna (Sep 11, 2014)

Can I join the thread?


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

FireMonk3y said:


> Just finished some work on my 6159. New sapphire with blue AR, gaskets all the way around and new shark mesh bracelet. I really like the way it turned out. What do you guys think?


Very nice watch! I just dont lime this mesh bracelet.....

Regards

Cesar


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

The Emperor on Zulu.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

I've been moderately critical of my new SBBN017 Tuna. Oh, don't take me so seriously. Its growing on me now that I have a comfortable bracelet attached to it. Thats mine as it sits as of tonite. I know I promised some pictures! Here's the only good one so far....

The only thing I'd change is the bezel insert to black with white numerals and markers. I'll say still, that the silver with black lettering is harder to read in most instances. And, I'm wondering if that is such a bad critical opinion, as the overall look of the silver with black numerals is both rather elegant and different that anything else I've got.

Should say too, that the shroud is now a 3-tone affair. Tops of the guard area is high polish. As those shrouds come, the tops are neither dead flat, nor even. Ugh. They're sort of wavy and rounded on top. At least on the '017 they are, with its blasted finish. To high polish the tops, I had to set the tops dead flat or the polish would show the uneven surface, and it would stick out like a sore thumb. Estimation - about .002 inches off top to do that. Very hard to get a picture of the shine and polish, but rest assured, its as polished as the bezel edge, or the case lugs.

The valleys of the shroud, and the back surface are left in the factory blast finish.

And the sides of the shroud had an interesting finsih. Aparantly, to hide tool marks with little work, Seiko hits those with two different blasting media. Under the loup, in strong side light, you could see a rather lumpy texture, over which was an extremely fine overspray. I'm guessing the coarse blast hid the tool marks, but the fine blast just knocked it all down to a rather putty "flat" non reflective surface.

To get the shroud sides as they look in the picture, it took some 400g paper, and final finsih with finer paper. Great care was taken to not round the edges, but with a flat sanding block, some rounding of the hole edges is inevitable. That rounding is not too objectionable, and there is no smearing. Whew.

The bracelet is the Strapcode Endmill 22mm, not terribly expensive, about middle of the road for a Strapcode. The stock factory SBBN017 strap is very uncomfortable, even after hot water "bending and rouding". At least for me it was!

I think we're about ten days since it was set, less than one second off, so far, with some wrist time, and some storage time. Very pleased there.

One more picture to take, but can't do that till the weekend.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm officially in the *'TUNA CLUB'*. ;-)

My newly acquired 015. Impressive quality, fit and finish.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

FireMonk3y said:


> Just finished some work on my 6159. New sapphire with blue AR, gaskets all the way around and new shark mesh bracelet. I really like the way it turned out. What do you guys think?


I love a good 6159....congrats!


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Just a few more Tuna shots. In the yellow one, you can see how the tops of the guard areas are a little flat at the top...had to be in order to get them flat before polish. But... they came out even, so I'm a happy camper!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Saturday's Tuna.


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Darth on a Borealis. Contemplating switching out to the Orange Borealis.

Anyone else with a Darth feels that it sits high due to the placement of the lugs? I feel that it sits higher than my 017. Or is it just the thickness of the watch?


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

She just came in :-!


----------



## ohfivepro (Jun 7, 2011)

germy_wermy said:


> Darth on a Borealis. Contemplating switching out to the Orange Borealis.
> 
> Anyone else with a Darth feels that it sits high due to the placement of the lugs? I feel that it sits higher than my 017. Or is it just the thickness of the watch?


It sits higher as the caseback is a different shape from the 017


----------



## upsdelivery (May 6, 2014)

Is it too big for a six incher?


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

Yes, sorry


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Agree.


----------



## upsdelivery (May 6, 2014)

Have decided not to pursue the tuna


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sorry, but yes it's too big for you. 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm rather immune to watches being too large.... 8-1/4 inches circumference here. My girlfriend has about a six inch wrist and the SKX013 fits her well, and looks rather like 6'2" me sitting at the desk of a first grade student when held to my own wrist. I agree, the Tuna isn't the biggest watch Seiko makes, but its a bit much for the smaller wrists.

Sorta weird how the Sumo wears smaller than it is, while the Tuna wears a bit larger. Or to me it feels larger at least.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

germy_wermy said:


> Darth on a Borealis. Contemplating switching out to the Orange Borealis.
> 
> Anyone else with a Darth feels that it sits high due to the placement of the lugs? I feel that it sits higher than my 017. Or is it just the thickness of the watch?


Agreed my 013 definately sits higher than my 007.


----------



## Hardware (Jul 26, 2014)

germy_wermy said:


> Darth on a Borealis. Contemplating switching out to the Orange Borealis.
> 
> Anyone else with a Darth feels that it sits high due to the placement of the lugs? I feel that it sits higher than my 017. Or is it just the thickness of the watch?


What specific model is this? What's it made of? Why haven't I learned of this watch before?


----------



## Hardware (Jul 26, 2014)

longstride said:


> Saturday's Tuna.


Same question - what specific model is this and what materials?


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Hardware said:


> Same question - what specific model is this and what materials?


This is the SBDX011 also known as the 'Emperor'. Titanium case, titanium shroud, 8L35 (Grand Seiko) Auto movement...it's a beast!


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Darth Tuna 011 (two liner) and .........Tuna 017

Darth wears taller due to lack of Lugs and its a taller watch.

Charlie - nice job with your mods but why not buy the Tuna 015 to begin with - especially if you are contemplating swapping out the bezel insert?
Respect to your handy work.
Agree on stock strap being uncomfortable.... I recommend the Isofrane 22mm for the 017 and the 24mm Isofrane squeezed into the lugs on the Darth - the added width works for me.

I found the 017 slightly more comfortable but I prefer the look of the ceramic shroud and black date window on the Darth.
Also it took me a long time to notice that the hands on the Darth are light grey, not brushed SS like the 017..... love the Blue Kanji on SAT
Happy I made the trade, the Darth is scratched up but that makes it the perfect work watch, and its running within a second of Atomic time after 3 1/2 months, and that could have been operator error when I pressed the crown in, its almost spot on, spooky accurate.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I just realized how strange it is that I don't own a tuna right now. Messed up.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Hardware said:


> What specific model is this? What's it made of? Why haven't I learned of this watch before?


SBBN011 Darth Tuna:-!
Titanium case & bezel, ceramic shroud.

The SBBN013 has "MarineMaster" on the dial & a "S" on the crown

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Hardware (Jul 26, 2014)

longstride said:


> This is the SBDX011 also known as the 'Emperor'. Titanium case, titanium shroud, 8L35 (Grand Seiko) Auto movement...it's a beast!


Thanks...another expensive "grail" watch for me...LOL


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

upsdelivery said:


>


Yes it wears too big for your wrist. Perhaps a 'Baby Tuna' may work better.


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

matthew P said:


> View attachment 1641373
> View attachment 1641375
> View attachment 1641379
> 
> ...


We have the exact same Tunas! And my 011 is scratched up too! Is this some strange parallel dimension we are in? 



Spring-Diver said:


> SBBN011 Darth Tuna:-!
> Titanium case & bezel, ceramic shroud.
> 
> The SBBN013 has "MarineMaster" on the dial & a "S" on the crown
> ...


Thanks Shannon for the reply.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

germy_wermy said:


> We have the exact same Tunas! And my 011 is scratched up too! Is this some strange parallel dimension we are in?


I dont have the 017 any more. Bought it in my quest for an everyday grab and go...... liked it a lot more than I expected, traded it LNIB for the 7 year old but just serviced/ batt replaced Darth.
I added cash to the transaction but it was well worth it. 
The funny thing about the ceramic shroud is that it pics up marks pretty easily but they dont seem to bother me as much as lines on the SS watches.
Luckily the Crystal is still perfect..... that I couldnt live with as happily.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

matthew P said:


> Charlie - nice job with your mods but why not buy the Tuna 015 to begin with - especially if you are contemplating swapping out the bezel insert?
> Respect to your handy work.


Good question! No simple response!

Here's what went thru my mind. First, I'm cheap. Thats me, El Cheapo Surpreme. And, the pricing on the 017 was over $250 (US) less than the 015, based on the prices from Seiya. Not chump change. Thats about 25 percent less expensive, or put another way, the 015 was 33 percent more. Reading, I also saw that the max wrist size was 20cm, and my gorilla wrist is just shy of 21cm, make that 8-1/4 inches. Couple that with my real affection for the Tungchoy/Strapcode bracelets. It seemed like a no brainer to save the $250+ and spend about $65 on the bracelet. As for the bezel insert, I didn't know I wouldn't like it until after it arrived and it was a real pain in the butt to see the numerals in a lot of lighting conditions. So that didn't play into the decision at all. And finally, I've learned to polish metal very carefully (in a past life.... it seems these days!). I really didn't consider the finish change until after I ordred the watch and was shopping for bracelets from Tungchoy/Strapcode. A bit of an epiphany, I realized the matte shroud would look silly with the brushed bracelet (my opinion, to each his own). So the refinish of the shroud was performed. In hindsight, it seems like the 017 was a bit of a project watch, but I didn't really plan it that way.

And on a good note, I took it out for a little motorbike ride this morning - rode the Wide Glide to a nice little place for breakfast. The Tuna rode well. Came home, decided to rotate the tires on the GF's Jeep, got that done, discovered a nail in one, and repaired that too. Then cranked up the gas powered hedge trimmer and hit the 50 foot long, six foot high wall 'o green from hell, including topping it out standing on a ladder. The Tuna rode well, and looked great even covered in grime. Cleaned up nice too. I like it!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

CharlieBandroid said:


> Good question! No simple response!
> 
> Here's what went thru my mind. First, I'm cheap. Thats me, El Cheapo Surpreme. And, the pricing on the 017 was over $250 (US) less than the 015, based on the prices from Seiya. Not chump change. Thats about 25 percent less expensive, or put another way, the 015 was 33 percent more. Reading, I also saw that the max wrist size was 20cm, and my gorilla wrist is just shy of 21cm, make that 8-1/4 inches. Couple that with my real affection for the Tungchoy/Strapcode bracelets. It seemed like a no brainer to save the $250+ and spend about $65 on the bracelet. As for the bezel insert, I didn't know I wouldn't like it until after it arrived and it was a real pain in the butt to see the numerals in a lot of lighting conditions. So that didn't play into the decision at all. And finally, I've learned to polish metal very carefully (in a past life.... it seems these days!). I really didn't consider the finish change until after I ordred the watch and was shopping for bracelets from Tungchoy/Strapcode. A bit of an epiphany, I realized the matte shroud would look silly with the brushed bracelet (my opinion, to each his own). So the refinish of the shroud was performed. In hindsight, it seems like the 017 was a bit of a project watch, but I didn't really plan it that way.
> 
> And on a good note, I took it out for a little motorbike ride this morning - rode the Wide Glide to a nice little place for breakfast. The Tuna rode well. Came home, decided to rotate the tires on the GF's Jeep, got that done, discovered a nail in one, and repaired that too. Then cranked up the gas powered hedge trimmer and hit the 50 foot long, six foot high wall 'o green from hell, including topping it out standing on a ladder. The Tuna rode well, and looked great even covered in grime. Cleaned up nice too. I like it!


Fair enough - you sir deserve a beer or cold beverage of your choice.
With my lack of skills i over think every purchase or project out of fear of F#cking it up ( Ive done that too). 
You clearly have the skills and tools to improvise as you go. Power to you.
Well done.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

germy_wermy said:


> Darth on a Borealis. Contemplating switching out to the Orange Borealis.
> Anyone else with a Darth feels that it sits high due to the placement of the lugs? I feel that it sits higher than my 017. Or is it just the thickness of the watch?


I suspect the smaller the wrist and the stiffer the strap the higher a Darth will sit - especially on thick , ISO style straps.
I tried mine on a Strapcode Miltat velcro and it sat down pretty well, lower than on the stock rubber (which was boiled) and the 24 or 22mm ISOfrane.




















little un breathable for summer but will give it a good run in the winter.... i like the width.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Front to Back - SUN019, SBBN007, SBBN013 and the SBDX011.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Longstride - that new GMT tuna looks fantastic on the vintage leather.
Nice one.


----------



## chitownwes (Aug 25, 2014)

It arrived! It feels good on the wrist; the strap seems more flexible than other OEM Seiko rubbers I've handled before.

After doing some research it looks like the tuna does come with a more expensive strap than what I'm used to on the other divers. After putting a curve in it via hot water treatment I'm not even sure if I'll need the Bonetto Cinturini 284 that I ordered - it already feels very good! The metal (titanium?) keeper is thin and doesn't dig into my wrist either like the normal rubber ones. Overall I'm extremely pleased with this purchase 









Not sure why it's uploading upside down but at least the watch is right-side up


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Tuna in line with my Japanese sport machine.


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

After 2 months my SBBN015 is +1 second.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

We need more pics underwater.


----------



## JDPNY (Sep 14, 2009)

U N D E R W A T E R S H O T S ! ! !


----------



## chitownwes (Aug 25, 2014)

Have had the watch for a few days and am really enjoying it. It's perfect aside from the date wheel being slightly aligned closer to the top of the window - but that's something I can live with. My 284 strap should arrive today so I'm looking forward to test that out!


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Officially joined the Tuna club today! 
Loving it!😎








With it's Brother


----------



## Red Sail (Sep 30, 2014)

The best!


----------



## conquistador (Aug 24, 2011)

longstride said:


> Front to Back - SUN019, SBBN007, SBBN013 and the SBDX011.


Hey longstride, could you post up a pic of the SUN019 right beside the Emperor? I would like to see how they compare up in size.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

A couple of questions about the Tuna.

1. Do they make an automatic version?
2. Anyone wearing theirs without the shroud?


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Wearing a tuna without a shroud is like wearing a red tuxedo jacket with green bermuda shorts!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

OK I'll try to do it tomorrow...!


----------



## conquistador (Aug 24, 2011)

ViperGuy said:


> A couple of questions about the Tuna.
> 
> 1. Do they make an automatic version?
> 2. Anyone wearing theirs without the shroud?


1. Yes. SBDX011 (Emperor Tuna)
2. No way. It's a tuna because of the shroud really.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Why on earth anyone would like to wear tuna without the shroud?


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

SBDX011 'Emperor', SuN019 and SBBN007 comparison shots...
























































...hopefully these comparison shots help...


----------



## chitownwes (Aug 25, 2014)

BC 284 strap came in yesterday and it's awesome! I really liked the OEM strap but I think this is on another level of comfort. I think this in part is due to the OEM fitting either slightly too snug or slightly too loose for me while the BC 284 fits perfectly for my wrist. The BC 284 is also softer, more pliable, and overall super comfortable. I swapped in the titanium buckle to complete the look. 

I had thought the strap accepted Seiko fat spring bars but it was a really tight squeeze. I ordered some regular spring bars with 1.1mm ends because I think squeezing the fat bars in is causing the strap to 'scrunch' up to slightly less than 22mm.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Looks great. Weird, my 284 accommodates fat spring bars perfectly. I also like the 285.


----------



## chitownwes (Aug 25, 2014)

liwang22 said:


> Looks great. Weird, my 284 accommodates fat spring bars perfectly. I also like the 285.


Thanks, that is odd though - oh well the strap is still awesome! It did come with a set of regular spring bars so maybe I'll ask the seller if they changed the design or something.

Edit: FWIW the seller I bought the strap from (watchgecko) said that it doesn't accept fat spring bars nor has there been any change to the design.


----------



## conquistador (Aug 24, 2011)

longstride said:


> SBDX011 'Emperor', SuN019 and SBBN007 comparison shots...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics longstride. Any idea how does the Isofrane match up against the Ted Su in terms of comfort? I primarily wear my Emperor on the Isofrane at the smallest setting (last hole).


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

is that ted su 24mm? - it looks great on the Kinetic Tuna.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Wowsers, I finally made it to this club - although a bit late to the party. Funny, I used to actually not even like the Tuna's but the more I read and understood the incredible history behind these watches the more I grew to appreciate the engineering, research, and technology behind the development of these pieces. I finally got to see one in the flesh on a fellow traveler at an airport on my way to Colombia (SBBN007) and struck up a conversation with him as I was wearing my Armida A1. The build quality was absolutely amazing and I knew right then I had to have one (well, the SBBN017 was on my radar) - needless to say a couple of clicks on the ole' keyboard with Chino, and 4 days later she arrived. I actually liked the OEM rubber but couldn't stand the overhang on my 6 7/8" wrist so I threw her on a Steveo strap for everyday - and my Maratac 3 ring zulu for when it's time to get wet.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

matthew P said:


> is that ted su 24mm? - it looks great on the Kinetic Tuna.


Yes the Ted Su is a 24mm (the only size it comes in) but they will lazer notch the strap to 22mm or 20mm or even 18mm if you want it. I think this is a free service.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Out for a walk..


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

One more from our bonfire on the beach last night.........


----------



## JDPNY (Sep 14, 2009)

Tuna sizes are distorted in close up images, here is my 015 it a Maratac Zulu strap on my wrist which is 6.5".


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Another shot of the Golden, on the BandsRBands velcro strap, boy is this thing comfortable!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Classic. I'd love to find one in excellent condition some day.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

SBBN021 Blue Ocean Tuna


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

It's official I'm a member. SBBN013 Darth Tuna inbound!!!
Pics as soon as it arrives next week!!!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

A gorgeous beast...


----------



## Llisus (Aug 15, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Been out of it for a long time but Im back with these 2.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Great comeback


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Silmatic said:


> Great comeback


Many thanks Silmatic!


----------



## Paramed999 (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, I've finally pulled the trigger on a tuna. (Well my wife bought me it as a birthday present.) we are in uk and bought via 'solojapan' on eBay. We had to pay by bank transfer....but so far, so good. Ups tracking shows my package has left Spain already. As we are in eu, no vat or customs charges to pay. (Bonus) I will update when it arrives. This is going to be my daily diver.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

The sbbn015 is my favourite. I am a builder and t's a perfect piece for me as it looks special without the bling. I treat it like I treat all of my tools... with little respect! In my experience a well made tool not only keeps on going but it still looks good after years of hard work 

I would like to try the Emperor as it looks even tougher and has a cool auto movement but I have concerns about how it would sit on my wrist. Maybe if I sell my Goldie I will be able try one?


----------



## shvlhd69 (Mar 2, 2014)

amuro said:


> I love Tuna


Digging the Tuna on mesh....looks good! Didn't like the Tuna at first, but much like my Black Monster, it's growing on me. Think it'll be the next watch purchase I make, though I just bought myself one of the Seiko BFK Kinetic divers, so may have to wait a few months in order to sneak it past the wife without her catching onto the financial "leak" I have going! LOL


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

My first real post on this forum. 

I recently purchased this 017 from another member. Was really scared of the size, but it's just fine.
I really love it.

My dream is to have one of the Golden Tuna's. Either the crazy rare (and expensive) Spring Drive version, or a mint 7C46.
Love the colors on that one.

Here are some pics of the 017. I'm not a great photographer by any means.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

shelfcompact said:


> My first real post on this forum.
> 
> I recently purchased this 017 from another member. Was really scared of the size, but it's just fine.
> I really love it.
> ...


Welcome to the forum bud - great catch and pictures.

I can strongly recommend the 7c46 - LOVE mine!


----------



## chitownwes (Aug 25, 2014)

I got a new job where I won't be able to wear my tuna anymore 

It is now for sale and I will surely miss it. It is the most impressive piece I've ever owned!


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

I work in banking and wear my tuna with a suit without any problem


----------



## chitownwes (Aug 25, 2014)

sergio65 said:


> I work in banking and wear my tuna with a suit without any problem


I can see it being pulled off. I'm making a transition from a position at an accounting firm with a casual dress code to a higher position at a clearing house, so I will be getting something more conservative for the time being.


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

It's here. DARTH TUNA!!!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome!!!!

Welcome to "Club Darth" 😜


Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

chitownwes said:


> I got a new job where I won't be able to wear my tuna anymore
> 
> It is now for sale and I will surely miss it. It is the most impressive piece I've ever owned!


If that's how you feel about it then I wouldn't sell it, it would always be a great weekend watch. Buy a $100 watch until you can spend more on a nicer work watch.


----------



## Paramed999 (Apr 10, 2012)

So, my tuna arrived today! I am in UK and bought from Spanish seller 'solojapan' on eBay. Anyone in EU thinking of buying a jdm seiko, then I can't recommend this guy enough. Super fast delivery to UK (4 days door to door!) no vat or customs charges. I'm very happy. (How do I change the date from kanji to English, anyone?) watch is as good as I thought it would be. Sits great on my wrist and the Lume is fantastic.


----------



## TonoTorres (Oct 31, 2014)

A new member here.....SBBN015 Incoming...:-!

Update: 
Chino Watch just provided the tracking number; expected to arrive in Canada in two or three days..cross my fingers.

More updates.
Chino Watch did a great job..I will buy from them again in a heartbeat. Thanks...

The watch came after 6 days I placed the order; it included the time for clearing Canadian customs.

here it is...


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

Paramed999 said:


> (How do I change the date from kanji to English, anyone?)


Congratulations on your new Tuna. Wear it in good health. Two options regarding Day in English vs. Kanji. First option is to leave it in Kanji and learn the symbols (which I am still trying to do myself). What I find helpful is to have a tab on my computer browser that shows the symbols and their translation. I go here: Where did the Japanese get their names for the weekdays? The reason I left it on Kanji is it is so unique. I mean, do you

The other option is very simple. When you are setting the date and turn the crown in the direction that changes the days, you get two choices for each day. Choose English and it will stay on English every day.

Hope this helps. Enjoy the watch in whatever language you prefer. 

Be well,

AZ


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm trying to learn the Kanji too - its worth the effort, and worth the RESEARCH into the characters. They stand for days, and also the same exact characters stand for other things, like earth, wind, water... etc. Very good insight into cultural background if you do your homework.

But most of all

"Kanji on a watch is cool". Nuff said!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Finally got around to taking some family pics since I acquired the Blue Ocean. I love me some Tuna!!!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Howa said:


> Finally got around to taking some family pics since I acquired the Blue Ocean. I love me some Tuna!!!


Great pics and AWESOME family!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

azigman said:


> Congratulations on your new Tuna. Wear it in good health. Two options regarding Day in English vs. Kanji. First option is to leave it in Kanji and learn the symbols (which I am still trying to do myself). What I find helpful is to have a tab on my computer browser that shows the symbols and their translation. I go here: Where did the Japanese get their names for the weekdays? The reason I left it on Kanji is it is so unique. I mean, do you
> 
> The other option is very simple. When you are setting the date and turn the crown in the direction that changes the days, you get two choices for each day. Choose English and it will stay on English every day.
> 
> ...


Someone bought a Tuna and doesn't know how to set the day/date?

Borders on the absurd.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

I just received my Omega mesh and I really like it!!


----------



## Paramed999 (Apr 10, 2012)

Absurd? Not really. It's a new movement to me and I didn't want to damage my shiny new timepiece by doing something incorrectly. Another WUS member answered quickly and politely, I changed the day to English, I've since changed it back as it adds a certain something to this fantastic watch. 

I've managed to scratch the hardlex already? God knows how. It's tiny, between 5 & 6 but its a scuff. ! Going to order a sapphire from Harold . Then it's a strap/bracelet upgrade. Already had questions and comments from people about my new watch.


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Paramed999 said:


> Absurd? Not really. It's a new movement to me and I didn't want to damage my shiny new timepiece by doing something incorrectly. Another WUS member answered quickly and politely, I changed the day to English, I've since changed it back as it adds a certain something to this fantastic watch.
> 
> I've managed to scratch the hardlex already? God knows how. It's tiny, between 5 & 6 but its a scuff. ! Going to order a sapphire from Harold . Then it's a strap/bracelet upgrade. Already had questions and comments from people about my new watch.


Sorry I meant no offense, it's just that it works the same as most every other watch that has the day in two languages. It is a great watch!


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

I must be very, very lucky when it comes to my watch crystals. I generally flail about with reckless abandon, glancing off of most doorknobs, door frames, walls, unsuspecting coworkers, you know, the usual stuff, and I have yet to pick up a crystal scratch. However, my shroud is developing some beautiful wear marks.

I switched my watch ahead for DST, I read + 13.5 seconds fast over 108 days. That isn't HEQ specs, and it won't necessarily be consistent due to the lack of thermo-compensation, but under +45 seconds/year is pretty darn amazing to me.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

My 015 Tuna is a hard lex scratch magnet.....I've gotten multiple scratches in the center of the dome, I think it's more a function of the curvature of the crystal and how it sticks up higher than anything else. My flat sapphire crystals are all pristine but not the 015. The first scratch made me sick to my stomach but I've just embraced the wabi since. I know I can always replace the crystal and it's good as new again so I'm trying not to sweat it.


----------



## twelve199 (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## twelve199 (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

twelve199 said:


>


Great photo of an awesome Tuna:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## twelve199 (Jul 4, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> Great photo of an awesome Tuna:-!
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Thank you Shannon - lucky to have her, #256 of 300

AK


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

I got a new strap!... and to think I was thinking of selling this beauty!


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

Don't mind if I do!










Been keeping perfect +/-0 time with the USNO clock. I'm impressed with the everything about it but mostly the comfort!


----------



## TheGodlenGopher (Aug 1, 2014)

twelve199 said:


>


Beautiful watch, great photo. May I ask which model is it please?


----------



## twelve199 (Jul 4, 2010)

TheGodlenGopher said:


> Beautiful watch, great photo. May I ask which model is it please?


It's the SBDB008


----------



## TheGodlenGopher (Aug 1, 2014)

twelve199 said:


> It's the SBDB008


Thanks a lot.


----------



## TonoTorres (Oct 31, 2014)

THE tuna arrived last night. I couldn't be happier with my choice. However, it was a HUGE gamble since I have 6" wrists. I have the advantage to have a kind of flat-surfaced wrist; I took some measurements, I saw some "small wristed" photos in these forums, I asked for forgiveness in advance, and needles to say I rolled the dice.

Now, I can tell you from experience that the SBBN015 Fits "my" 6" wrist. In fact, It actually wears or feels smaller (however taller) than my stargate 2; I can now say that this is due to the lug to lug dimensions when comparing the two. When compared to my SKX's, well, I regret to say that I will not be wearing the SKX's nor the stargate that much; as a matter of fact all of them go to the bullpen now. I am a happy camper.

The seconds hand hits the markers spot on which is something I had read in the forums was "sometimes" an issue, so no problem here. All markers are aligned. The bezel feels like "butter" when it turns with just the right amount of resistance (as if to say let's go to work or let's do it). As for the shroud? I am still staring at it.

The bracelet is top notch. For adjustment, I removed four links; now it fits just right; I like the added feature of the rachet, really handy.

Now some pictures...

First time posting pictures, so...bear with me..


----------



## TonoTorres (Oct 31, 2014)

I hope this will work...some pictures...


----------



## Nok18 (Nov 5, 2014)

Just got my Tuna, can I just say, wow! This watch looks even better in person than the many photos I have seen.
Only regret is that it took me so long to pull the trigger on it.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

----double post deleted----


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Well as they say here in the UK, you can Tuna watch, but you can't watch a piano.

Or something like that.

And.... I have the desire to fill out the collection with another Tuna. Thinking about a SBBN015 this time.

The yen/dollar relationship makes that favorable at the moment.

And in case you wonder, wherever I am, I'm standing on a bit of soil Sovereign to the Crown.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

CharlieBandroid said:


> Well as they say here in the UK, you can Tuna watch, but you can't watch a piano.
> 
> Or something like that.
> 
> ...


Go ahead, it's a fine diver watch. 
For me now I'm thinking to buy the sbdb009 next year.

Enviado do meu GT-I9300 através de Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

I've got four wtch projects going on.....Typhoon ii, SKX mods, and 6309-7049 rebuild, and doingsome things with new orange Sumo.....so sure....another Tuna! Lovemy SBBN017.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

A trio (013,007 & 011) all on leather.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

A Tuna Trio...







...All on leather at the moment...


----------



## max1414 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi Nick, can you help me to find some Tuna SBDX011 Screws?
Because i lost one of theme in the pool after cleaning and remaunting the Shroud.
Any color, it doesn't important!!!
Anyway black one it will be better.

Thanks a lot.
Maurizio from Milano.


----------



## TonoTorres (Oct 31, 2014)

A week after receiving my tuna 015, still looking really nice; however I am starting to look into the Darth side..o|

for now my tuna says good night...


----------



## Pancakedan (Mar 26, 2013)

Just joined the club


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

I've been reading up on Tunas and MM300s recently.

I'm beginning to favor a Tuna. The Seiko divers fever is strong!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

My favorite Tuna....Darth:-!










Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

My favorite, too, Shannon.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Spring-Diver said:


> My favorite Tuna....Darth:-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't fully appreciate the Darth until I saw it in person at the Seiko boutique in Manhattan. It's finely detailed and has a strong presence no doubt.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

liwang22 said:


> I didn't fully appreciate the Darth until I saw it in person at the Seiko boutique in Manhattan. It's finely detailed and has a strong presence no doubt.


+1...you have to hold it to appreciate it. Other than the polished shroud screws there is zero bling. I don't count the lower part of the case, below the shroud, because it's not visible while it's on my wrist. Everything else has a matte finish, which I love.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> My favorite, too, Shannon.


If I could change one thing....drilled lugs. Other than that, it's the perfect grab in go diver.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Zapped it with my 950 lumen torch:-d










Cheers
Shannon


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Now I done it...I ordered a Tuna Can from Japan.



Hopefully it's a good Tuna.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just arrived today my new Isofrane for the tuna. One word to describe... Comfort.




























It worth every €€€.

Enviado do meu GT-I9300 através de Tapatalk


----------



## gsuser (Aug 26, 2007)

Really like this Tuna !


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Joined the club. Seiko Darth Tuna SBBN013


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

gsuser said:


> Really like this Tuna !


And the combo with the Isofrane is a killer. 
I'm loving the ISO rubber on mine.

Enviado do meu GT-I9300 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

speed200 said:


> Just arrived today my new Isofrane for the tuna. One word to describe... Comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The perfect combo IMO.....Tuna + Isofrane = perfection:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Here are a couple of photos


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

and another:


----------



## gsuser (Aug 26, 2007)

Isofrane really make the best straps for this watch


----------



## Deco79 (Jan 24, 2013)

Seiko Golden Tuna









Wysłane z mojego ST26i


----------



## MTD (Jul 9, 2011)

10 yr anniversary is fast approaching and my wife asked me what I wanted. My answer, an SBBN015 will do just fine.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

A few more photos of my Darth Tuna:


----------



## claradead (Oct 29, 2011)

Pure love.


----------



## MTD (Jul 9, 2011)

Where are you North American Tuna owners buying them from?


----------



## seikos (Jul 1, 2011)

My first tuna : )


----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

MTD said:


> Where are you North American Tuna owners buying them from?


Chino, Seiya or Higuchi are the most commonly utilized. 
Some also buy on rakuten


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

another Tuna


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

another one:

and it isn't loading


----------



## seikos (Jul 1, 2011)

Morning coffee


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

as an update to the accuracy running comments - mine lost a second during the 5 months I owned it when i changed it over to end day light saving time.
One second in 5 months ..... remarkable, i wondering if it will be as accurate over the cooler winter?
Grab and Go perfection.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm amazed at how much pleasure I get from simply buying a new strap for my Tuna.


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Back in!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

powboyz said:


> Back in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, your collection just keeps getting better! Congrats on the Emperor. After finally acquiring the MM300 I'm looking to get back in myself.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Sometimes I think about selling all my watches and just collecting Tunas


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

liwang22 said:


> Man, your collection just keeps getting better! Congrats on the Emperor. After finally acquiring the MM300 I'm looking to get back in myself.


Thanks Man... , loved my Darth but the ET is kill'a......


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi Guys,

After looking at all those nice Tuna's in this thread, I am sure! I have to get myself a SBBN015 in 2015 :-d

Until then I have a small consolation with baby blue to feed my tuna-obsession... ;-)










Keep on postin' those lovely Tuna-pics :-!

Cheers


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Silmatic said:


> Sometimes I think about selling all my watches and just collecting Tunas


That's what I did, I'm slowly getting back in with the recent addition of a Black Sumo, but nothing lights my fire like a Tuna.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Howa said:


> That's what I did, I'm slowly getting back in with the recent addition of a Black Sumo, but nothing lights my fire like a Tuna.


I'm hearing you but personally I don't care for any Seiko other than Tunas. I love seeing pics of the big Tuna collections going around. I could have one for every day of the week


----------



## sma (Jan 12, 2012)

Here is mine..in a rainy day..


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

To keep the mood



















Enviado do meu GT-I9300 através de Tapatalk


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Damn you all! I'm currently enjoying my Orange Monster and waiting for my Cocktail Time to arrive for Christmas. In the mean time I've been looking through this (entire) thread and now I'm obsessed with the SBBN015!

Looks like I'm going to have to start ferreting money away again.


----------



## igwt (Nov 29, 2014)

This thread is amazingly addictive.... i find myself browsing this thread from page 1 to page 126..... Just to browse pictures...... i hope to be a member sooon hehe..


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

igwt said:


> This thread is amazingly addictive.... i find myself browsing this thread from page 1 to page 126..... Just to browse pictures...... i hope to be a member sooon hehe..


Dont forget to share pics when you do bud.


----------



## igwt (Nov 29, 2014)

raze said:


> Dont forget to share pics when you do bud.


Hey bro your also here in this forum... hehe!! small world....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Hardware (Jul 26, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


>


That's, ummm...interesting...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

What's interesting, a Tuna on a striped nato?

You can't have been around these forums very long if you find that in any way surprising or noteworthy.


----------



## Hardware (Jul 26, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What's interesting, a Tuna on a striped nato?
> 
> You can't have been around these forums very long if you find that in any way surprising or noteworthy.


I'm just not a huge fan of the NATO straps and that colour scheme doesn't suit the watch IMHO.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Hardware said:


> I'm just not a huge fan of the NATO straps and that colour scheme doesn't suit the watch IMHO.


Each to their own, I like it and this combo always seems to get plenty of likes in the WRUW threads whenever I post it. Nothing wrong with a splash of colour when you've only got black and white on the dial.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

I like this look so much I have a DaLuca cordovan version on the way!!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Hardware (Jul 26, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Each to their own, I like it and this combo always seems to get plenty of likes in the WRUW threads whenever I post it. Nothing wrong with a splash of colour when you've only got black and white on the dial.


Like I said, just IMHO. As long as you like, that's great.

...and it doesn't mean that in a month or so I won't do a 180 and end up ordering a bunch of NATOs for my watches, or jonesin' for that exact Tuna/NATO combo...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Going with this one today.


----------



## Hardware (Jul 26, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Going with this one today.


You're reading too much into it - no hate at all.

As for that last NATO with the blue/grey(?) accents? That looks friggin' sharp!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Don't worry, I was just joking with that meme. 

But thanks, the grey and black 'Bond' nato goes with the watch really well. I like to switch over my straps every few days to give my watch a new look.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hardware said:


> Like I said, just IMHO. As long as you like, that's great.
> 
> ...and it doesn't mean that in a month or so I won't do a 180 and end up ordering a bunch of NATOs for my watches, or jonesin' for that exact Tuna/NATO combo...


Oh, dear sir, you have lots of twists and turns coming. At least you see it and won't be surprised.


----------



## Hardware (Jul 26, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Oh, dear sir, you have lots of twists and turns coming. At least you see it and won't be surprised.


Yup...on Amazon now adding NATO/ZULU straps to my wishlist...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Here's my mini Tuna.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hardware said:


> Yup...on Amazon now adding NATO/ZULU straps to my wishlist...


ROFL! Nice. I like you, Hardware. Funny.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

[URL=http://s118.photobucket.com/user/clardy4/media/Screenshot_2014-12-05-20-24-51_zps827rx5ph.png.html]


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Hardware (Jul 26, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> ROFL! Nice. I like you, Hardware. Funny.


I ordered a black/PVD Da Luca last night...the ZULU-ing has begun...

/threadjack.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Silmatic said:


> I like this look so much I have a DaLuca cordovan version on the way!!


Well, it's arrived and I'm stoked! It also looks great on the 015... I'll post pics a bit later.







(I appear to be having issues posting photos on Tapatalk??)


----------



## k3vin (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## twelve199 (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Silmatic said:


> Well, it's arrived and I'm stoked! It also looks great on the 015... I'll post pics a bit later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So here's my Daluca Shell Cordovan that I purchased for the Golden Tuna but it doesn't look too bad on the 015 either. Very comfortable on both watches!!


----------



## 0002s (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice combo brother! 


Cesar


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Romeo:
Kudos on your watch. Wish I had one. I could've bought one considering all the cash I've spent on crapola watch.
But live n learn.
Im a full one Seikoholic (is that a word?)

X traindriver Art


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

Tuna on a road trip...


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

My Holiday at " Labuan Cermin Biduk Biduk" Indonesia with my Tuna




Its best place for Snorkling and see beautiful fish without diving


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just received it yesterday and absolutely LOVE it! Can't believe I waited this long to get one.


----------



## uke4chris (Mar 2, 2010)

An early xmas present!


----------



## claradead (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

DiveCon2007 said:


> Just received it yesterday and absolutely LOVE it! Can't believe I waited this long to get one.
> 
> View attachment 2344242


Looks good, what bracelet is it on, Wjean Super Oyster?


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Looks good, what bracelet is it on, Wjean Super Oyster?


Thanks! The bracelet came with it, so I don't know who manufactures it; but it is a Seiko Super Oyster.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

DiveCon2007 said:


> Thanks! The bracelet came with it, so I don't know who manufactures it; but it is a Seiko Super Oyster.


It is a Seiko super oyster, I remember you could find it on eBay but I don't see it any more. 
The closest that I see (screw pins, fat bars, etc) is this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/310856169289


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Switched to 4 ring Maratac for now.


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

Finally joined the club with a SBBN015.


----------



## Sandys (Jul 17, 2014)

I recently bought my first tuna (SBBN015) and am trying to size the band to my wrist. I pushed the pins out in the direction indicated by the arrows on the band but when I try to put the pins back in the pins are now too loose and just slide in and out of the links with ease. How can I fix this and what did I do wrong?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

You probably did not put the collar back in place. 
Search google for "sizing watch bracelet pin and collar" and you should find a guide pretty easily


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Here's a link: http://justasmallblog.wordpress.com/2012/07/19/how-to-resize-a-seiko-collar-and-pin-watch-band/


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Seppia said:


> Here's a link: http://justasmallblog.wordpress.com/2012/07/19/how-to-resize-a-seiko-collar-and-pin-watch-band/


Nice of you to help!


----------



## Sandys (Jul 17, 2014)

Seppia said:


> You probably did not put the collar back in place.
> Search google for "sizing watch bracelet pin and collar" and you should find a guide pretty easily


Thank you for your help. If there was a collar in there it's not in there now and I have lost it. Where cant I get some new collars from?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

No idea but if you are resizing the bracelet probably you don't need all the links and can use the collars of the others.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

mariod said:


>


What? Wait, you can't just post a picture like that and not say anything. That's a serious amount of Tunas, what's the story of your collection?


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

mariod said:


>


Dude, you've got a serious tuna problem


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

ShaggyDog said:


> What? Wait, you can't just post a picture like that and not say anything. That's a serious amount of Tunas, what's the story of your collection?


Agreed, I love how nonchalant that post is for one of, if not the most amazing Tuna collection I have ever seen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igwt (Nov 29, 2014)

Finally, got my tuna today... so happy with the piece and its really gorgeous in metal compared to internet photos...


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

What is the lug width for a Darth Tuna and an Emperor Tuna

What tools are necessary to change the band?

Any suggestions on NATO style bands?

I like the GasGasBones bands. 

hI have read the entire thread a couple of times, but I really don't remember the answer to the above questions


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

SC-Texas said:


> What is the lug width for a Darth Tuna and an Emperor Tuna
> 
> What tools are necessary to change the band?
> 
> ...


Any nato or Zulu strap will look good on a Tuna because of the hidden lugs. Assuming that the Darth and Emporer have got drilled lugs like other current Tunas you can just use a paperclip or toothpick to push them out. As for Natos a good place to start is NatoStrapCo, they have a nice wide selection of good straps.


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Ho ho ho, Merry Christmas!

SBBN015 on 6.3 inch wrist.

Not too tall, and not too big.

Perfect alignment, smooth crown, buttery sweet bezel, second hand hits all marks.

I specifically asked the shop for all those traits, and my specimen is a Super Tuna.


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

m0tty said:


> Ho ho ho, Merry Christmas!
> 
> SBBN015 on 6.3 inch wrist.
> 
> ...


"Buttery sweet bezel"?


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

ha ha, not that it tasted like butter.

The Tuna's bezel action is the most precise yet super smooth compared to SKX007, 013, and Sumo I've had.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

m0tty said:


> ha ha, not that it tasted like butter.
> 
> The Tuna's bezel action is the most precise yet super smooth compared to SKX007, 013, and Sumo I've had.


It's the best bezel I have used to date. Mine aligns perfectly at, and in the middle of, each chapter ring mark.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks to my wife and santa I'm now a member of the club.....I put it on a nato


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

So, is the field master considered a tuna can watch?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

SC-Texas said:


> So, is the field master considered a tuna can watch?


Yep, I'd definitely consider it part of the extended Tuna family and call it a Land Tuna or whatever. You can tell by the case and shroud shape and also the hands that it has a lot of Tuna DNA in it.


----------



## OrisBC3 (Aug 25, 2013)

Gregger said:


> Thanks to my wife and santa I'm now a member of the club.....I put it on a nato


hmmm - need more pictures of 017's on nato's ... I like


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

does anyone know if a lower profile shroud is available? 
in the original tuna 300 it was lower and I think the watch was much nicer from the side...
or maybe a lathe could do the trick, anyone has ever tried that?


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Fresh pics of my Blue Ocean...........


----------



## Gab124 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mine just arrived yesterday, only 4 day delivery with xmas in there - amazing. Very pleased with it and thought I would share its first day at work.


----------



## Marco Marletta (Nov 9, 2014)

Sbbn015 or Sbbn017.. This is the question!


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Marco Marletta said:


> Sbbn015 or Sbbn017.. This is the question!


SBBN015 if you are going to use rubber strap.

SBBN017 if you want to use the stainless bracelet.

It is funny how Seiko supplies both watches completely opposite.


----------



## Marco Marletta (Nov 9, 2014)

m0tty said:


> SBBN015 if you are going to use rubber strap.
> 
> SBBN017 if you want to use the stainless bracelet.
> 
> It is funny how Seiko supplies both watches completely opposite.


It's true. I like sbbn015 stainless bracelet and shroud but I prefer sbbn017 bezel. For these reasons i'm very confused


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Marco Marletta said:


> It's true. I like sbbn015 stainless bracelet and shroud but I prefer sbbn017 bezel. For these reasons i'm very confused


You buy both 015 and 017 

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

I was in the same conundrum. I decided I liked the brushed shroud of the 015 more than the blasted one. And you get the bracelet for a reasonable price if you get it with the 015. I decided it would be cheap enough to get an 017 bezel insert if I want the all-metal look.

After alternating between the bracket and NATOs I finally decided to give rubber a try. It is very much at home on a flat vent:


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

I did a bad thing! I tried on a SBDX005 600m heritage Tuna... And it looked soooo good on my 8.5 inch wrist!! I do wish I had never seen that watch


----------



## mega (Feb 6, 2013)

idkfa said:


> I was in the same conundrum. I decided I liked the brushed shroud of the 015 more than the blasted one. And you get the bracelet for a reasonable price if you get it with the 015. I decided it would be cheap enough to get an 017 bezel insert if I want the all-metal look.
> 
> After alternating between the bracket and NATOs I finally decided to give rubber a try. It is very much at home on a flat vent:
> 
> ...


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

its my old beater Seiko Tuna SBBN007 circa May 1998 ..
I's wear this watch since 2007 .. 1 battery replacement already ..

I also own a White Tuna &#8230; so I try to make something fun with the SBBN007

lets make a new shroud and bezel + insert &#8230; 

Untitled by DRW's Daddy, on Flickr

I choose Brass as the basic metal ( I can use cooper or zinc , but I admire brass , coming from old film leica shooter ) ..


Untitled by DRW's Daddy, on FlickrUntitled by DRW's Daddy, on Flickr

Made 2 set of Brass shroud + bezel insert ..

First set is full Brass Shroud + bezel insert 

Untitled by DRW's Daddy, on Flickr

Second set is Green Olive Painted on Brass (then baked for longevity)

Untitled by DRW's Daddy, on Flickr

Untitled by DRW's Daddy, on Flickr

Now , I am wearing the second set .. already for 2 weeks .. I brass 1 little chirp for banging the shroud my MRI door

The Green Olive Painted Tuna


Untitled by DRW's Daddy, on Flickr

Untitled by DRW's Daddy, on Flickr

Seiko SBBN007 , with Green Olive Painted on Brass , for shroud and bezel insert
Untitled by DRW's Daddy, on Flickr

Sincerely
William a.k. Daini's father


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Whoa.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

My mind is blown reading that. Incredible work!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

music_healing said:


> its my old beater Seiko Tuna SBBN007 circa May 1998 ..
> I's wear this watch since 2007 .. 1 battery replacement already ..
> 
> I also own a White Tuna &#8230; so I try to make something fun with the SBBN007
> ...


Great job! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey William, that is awesome work!! I'm not sure I believe my eyes though... did you make a bezel and insert out of brass? I am keen to put an order in for a brass shroud if it's at all possible. I was going to look into getting some made but ended up putting it in the too hard basket. Cheers


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Silmatic said:


> Hey William, that is awesome work!! I'm not sure I believe my eyes though... did you make a bezel and insert out of brass? I am keen to put an order in for a brass shroud if it's at all possible. I was going to look into getting some made but ended up putting it in the too hard basket. Cheers


Hello Silmatic

yes it can be made .. from brass, cooper or zinc ..
exactly like the real one ..

shroud, bezel and insert and even make tuna bezel for seiko skx or chrono ...

the brass can even be oxidated with certain color .. in my case ... pure brass .. (i choose not to oxidate it but leave it to long time use oxidation)

my local watchmaker ussualy just make plain brass/ cooper/ zinc ... or simply black paint it 
but this time . I try to paint it to other color than black ...

its a fun thing to do .. looking at the process step by step ..
even we hand picked the color we want 
paint it .. bake it

Sincerely 
William


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

music_healing said:


> Hello Silmatic
> 
> yes it can be made .. from brass, cooper or zinc ..
> exactly like the real one ..
> ...


Incredible, the brass looks amazing!! Congrats on your creative ideas and the ability to follow through with them, thank you for sharing this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

That is pretty cool


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Crosspost from Affordables:


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Happy new year guys!! 

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

I'll see you guys on Wednesday ... Tuna inbound 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gab124 (Dec 3, 2013)

My tuna got caught performing on New Years Eve.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Gab124 said:


> My tuna got caught performing on New Years Eve.


Very cool photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

My latest Tuna. The Land Tuna aka the Field Master. It's a new SBDC011.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Bored and decide to take some shots


----------



## twelve199 (Jul 4, 2010)

SBDB008 during sunset last night in Los Angeles


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

twelve199 said:


> SBDB008 during sunset last night in Los Angeles


Awesome picture of an AWESOME watch!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Finally ....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

kamonjj said:


> Finally ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good, J. See it wears smaller than you'd think.. Congrats!


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

twelve199 said:


> SBDB008 during sunset last night in Los Angeles


Gosh that's gorgeous. 
I want one so bad, but no one wants to give theirs up! 

Someday.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

shelfcompact said:


> Gosh that's gorgeous.
> I want one so bad, but no one wants to give theirs up!
> 
> Someday.


Bought mine for $3500 and flipped it for $4200. The value is pretty high.

I agree it's a beautiful watch, but you have to be a certain type to pull it off. I felt like a clown when I wore mine. Think Mickey Rourke, Bob Guccione, or 50 cent.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Was busting my ass while moving today, my watch got a little tight .... So I adjusted it.

Love me some ratchet clasp ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gab124 (Dec 3, 2013)

kamonjj said:


> Was busting my ass while moving today, my watch got a little tight .... So I adjusted it.
> 
> Love me some ratchet clasp ...
> 
> ...


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Bought mine for $3500 and flipped it for $4200. The value is pretty high.
> 
> I agree it's a beautiful watch, but you have to be a certain type to pull it off. I felt like a clown when I wore mine. Think Mickey Rourke, Bob Guccione, or 50 cent.


Interesting perspective. I agree it does look a bit flashy or "blingy". I probably need to see it in person to see just how much. 
I wonder how the standard SBDB009 compares. There's a dealer here that actually has those in stock so I will take a look soon.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

shelfcompact said:


> I wonder how the standard SBDB009 compares.


Still shiny. Both watches are blingy, but being almost all black helps the 009 a lot. I actually just bought one, again, from a US AD that will be here tomorrow. So, as you can see, regardless of how I describe the 009 I'm a huge fan. It's a stunning and fantastic piece.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Okay I'll play. 
My May 1991 SBBN009 7C43-6020 aka Mini-Tuna. Pretty hard to find.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

P415B said:


> Okay I'll play.
> My May 1991 SBBN009 7C43-6020 aka Mini-Tuna. Pretty hard to find.
> View attachment 2587762


That's awesome! I want!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

kamonjj said:


> That's awesome! I want!


Thanks kamonjj. It took me a while to find one, and when I did it was without the shroud and a chipped crystal. Replaced the crystal and had Claudio (armsaver on ebay) make me a shroud. It came out awesome. If another pops up, I'll let you know.
-Pete


----------



## jackowacko (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi bro I'm a fellow Singaporean n lookin at your pics I reckon so are u! Am thinking of getting a Darth sometime in the future what's the best lobang locally? Or is it better to get off ebay n WUS? Thanks


----------



## kk_tan (Dec 12, 2013)

my 1st tuna6159-7010


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

kk_tan said:


> my 1st tuna6159-7010


Stunning! Thanks for posting.


----------



## kk_tan (Dec 12, 2013)

40year un touch









Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

That is such a classic.

I want an automatic so bad.


----------



## kk_tan (Dec 12, 2013)

this moment is hacking hi bit similar seiko GS,thanks.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## seikos (Jul 1, 2011)

right: 6309-7290 mod with all original seiko parts
left: trully sbbn017 ; )


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

shelfcompact said:


> That is such a classic.
> 
> I want an automatic so bad.


Rarely do I say this, but you have to have a serious wrist for the Emperor.

I have a 7.5" wrist. The Darth and Spring tunas almost seem small on me, in my opinion. The Emperor flopped around, never stayed centered on my wrist, and absolutely was a nightmare with sleeves.

The Emperor is one seriously cool watch. You just have to make sure it fits your plans for it. For example, if I lived at the beach, I would have one because I'd basically never have sleeves on. Plus, I'd make it a part-time real diver for water use. I wouldn't be wearing it a lot to the beachside bar in my sandals.

That's just me, but it's a really unique watch that's not for everyone. Think it through if you can't afford to lose some cash flipping it.


----------



## ibbz (Aug 3, 2011)

I've just joined the club. Got a fantastic SBBN011 Darth Tuna and am very happy. Replacing the stock strap with a Bonetto Cinturini 284 (want to change the pVD seiko buckle and keeper over to it too - is this possible?)
Here it is next to my MM300.
Wears nicely, light weight and so comfortable and not over whelming. I have a 7 1/2 " wrist. I prefer this to the one with Marinemaster on the dial as I think there's only ONE Marinemaster and that's the MM300!!


----------



## igwt (Nov 29, 2014)

used my cellphone...


----------



## LAN (May 13, 2011)

*Want Shroud -*

Hello!

This is my first Seiko watch and my first Seiko post. I'm an ABC watch type, but this piece is such a fine quality. Everyone who's seen it likes it a lot. I would like to replace the shroud, but unsure at the moment where to get it from. Inbox me or reply if anyone can help. Thanks!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi guys. I saw the SBBN015 in the metal yesterday and I'm really impressed with it, especially the crystal, which is domed.
Am I right to say that only the 015 and 017 have domed crystal?


----------



## LAN (May 13, 2011)

Buy it.



chriscentro said:


> Hi guys. I saw the SBBN015 in the metal yesterday and I'm really impressed with it, especially the crystal, which is domed.
> Am I right to say that only the 015 and 017 have domed crystal?


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> Hi guys. I saw the SBBN015 in the metal yesterday and I'm really impressed with it, especially the crystal, which is domed.
> Am I right to say that only the 015 and 017 have domed crystal?


yes, but its domed Hardlex, not a Crystal.


----------



## Seiko-man35 (Dec 4, 2014)

Dec 79' 7549-7010 on a military green Nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

chriscentro said:


> Hi guys. I saw the SBBN015 in the metal yesterday and I'm really impressed with it, especially the crystal, which is domed.
> Am I right to say that only the 015 and 017 have domed crystal?


All Hardlex Tunas are domed. It's been my observation that all sapphire Tunas are flat.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

My 7c46-7008 Golden Tuna has a flat hardlex ...












Robotaz said:


> All Hardlex Tunas are domed. It's been my observation that all sapphire Tunas are flat.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

matthew P said:


> yes, but its domed Hardlex, not a Crystal.
> 
> View attachment 2785410
> View attachment 2785418


Um, pretty sure that's it's still called a crystal when it's made of Hardlex...


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> Um, pretty sure that's it's still called a crystal when it's made of Hardlex...


Um, I'm pretty sure you are completely right..... was reading Crystal and seeing sapphire.

My bad.

Please allow me to rectify my mistake with two more 017 photo's from my brief ownership experience


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Matt_wool83 said:


> My 7c46-7008 Golden Tuna has a flat hardlex ...


Sheesh. Let me rephrase myself. All _current_ Hardlex Tunas are domed.


----------



## seikos (Jul 1, 2011)

Work in progress.. Mini Tuna wannabe : )


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Got a DAL1BP flat vent Seiko diver strap for my Darth.




























I might as well be using a Gutenberg Press


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Seiko Tuna SBBN007 ...

tyring this combo

Custom made pure Brass Shroud + custom made oxidized Brass Bezel insert + custom sized handmade strap

Untitled by DRW's Daddy, on Flickr

Untitled by DRW's Daddy, on Flickr

Simple is Better
William a.k Daini's father


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

music_healing said:


> Seiko Tuna SBBN007 ...
> 
> tyring this combo
> 
> ...


Wow, amazing mods, congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Here's the Golden Tuna (Taiwan reissue) that I bought from a very friendly Seiko lover here. I'm sure you've seen his pictures of it before hehe. _(thanks again!)_

I bought an Isofrane strap with DLC buckle for it. Just love it.
Wish I knew someone who could do the TiN coating on it like someone else has on theirs...


----------



## Broadside (May 28, 2012)

Nice! Golden Tuna is Best Tuna...


----------



## Ish (Jan 5, 2015)

music_healing said:


> Seiko Tuna SBBN007 ...
> 
> tyring this combo
> 
> ...


I love all tunas, but I think this may be the best I've seen yet. Simply awesome man. Well done.


----------



## kk_tan (Dec 12, 2013)

seiko 6159-7010


----------



## kk_tan (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## twelve199 (Jul 4, 2010)

I like potatoes


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

when I grow up I want to be a GS diver


----------



## MTD (Jul 9, 2011)

So today was our 10 year wedding anniversary and just look what my wife got for me.

I wonder whats in the box

Money shot.


A truly awesome watch. Like everyone says, it does wear well and doesnt feel huge and heavy either. I dont exactly love the strap, but I'll probably order an Isofrane or something similar for it.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Congrats man! What a cool gift!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

MTD said:


> So today was our 10 year wedding anniversary and just look what my wife got for me
> A truly awesome watch. Like everyone says, it does wear well and doesnt feel huge and heavy either. I dont exactly love the strap, but I'll probably order an Isofrane or something similar for it.


Congrats on 10 years.......you will love that watch on ISOfrane.


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

Tuna on blue Isofrane. Much much much better than Seiko's rubber. Match it with any colours and it'll look great.

(Aquadive just joining in for the Isofrane group shot)










Difference in their thickness is big.










Quick and simple operation


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

my tuna collection. SBBN013 and SBDB009

Both are from different world, each is perfect different way. Maybe I love darth more, but SD tuna I own just shortly to judge properly.

I love OEM straps on each, no other straps for me at all and I tried ISOs and other options... but I just love original straps so far.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Another one arrived today:

Seiko 6159-7010 from September 1975





with its siblings...


----------



## gatster (May 20, 2014)

Look what was waiting when I got home...quick pics below. Utterly enamored, how did I not get one before? Could be a problem though, I have a funny feeling I will be heading in the GS direction sooner rather than later :-!


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Darth Tuna, the only Tuna for me.










I might as well be using a Gutenberg Press


----------



## gatster (May 20, 2014)

Another shot with Tuna's older and smaller quartz brother! Now to the morning after question...what colour ISO to get for summer?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

mariod said:


> Another one arrived today:
> 
> Seiko 6159-7010 from September 1975
> 
> ...


Just curious, when was the Tuna first made, was it early 1975? Seeing your post has made me go back and Google again because I had my Tuna history wrong, I had been mistakenly thinking that the Golden Tuna was the first one, that came out in 1978 didn't it?


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

ShaggyDog said:


> Just curious, when was the Tuna first made, was it early 1975? Seeing your post has made me go back and Google again because I had my Tuna history wrong, I had been mistakenly thinking that the Golden Tuna was the first one, that came out in 1978 didn't it?


The 6159-701x 600m automatic Tuna came first in 1975 and was replaced by the 7549-700x 600m quartz Tuna in 1978.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

I join the club. New proud owner.
LOVE this watch. Fits perfectly my small 6 75 inch wrist.

Captain Threepwood


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

The tuna is gorgeous. GORGEOUS. If Friedrich had a watch, it would be a tuna for sure.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow, the sumo makes it look small!
I loved that LE sumo from day one but was afraid of the size, happy I did not pull the trigger, my 6.75 wrists thank me


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Wow, the sumo makes it look small!
> I loved that LE sumo from day one but was afraid of the size, happy I did not pull the trigger, my 6.75 wrists thank me


Same wrist size here. Yes, the sumo wears bigger. Definitely.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

gatster said:


> Another shot with Tuna's older and smaller quartz brother! Now to the morning after question...what colour ISO to get for summer?
> 
> View attachment 3110482


Get the black one.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't think I've posted my tuna on a Beads of Rice yet?! It's so comfortable! Also with newly added sapphire, both courtesy of Harold.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Or how about on a Cordovan shell Nato?!!


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Some tuna. Land and emperor


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Just wondering have any of you guys got pictures of a Tuna on a Ploprof style 'flat' shark mesh bracelet (as opposed to the round link style)? Thinking it could look killer on a Tuna.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Traffic jam in Paris.
Hear me roar
Glowing strong
Summer is coming...


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Traffic jams are probably the only thing I do not miss from beautiful ville lumière 
Gives you time to admire the watch though !


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Traffic jams are probably the only thing I do not miss from beautiful ville lumière
> Gives you time to admire the watch though !


Yeah it took me one hour to go 2 miles that day but i had great company.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

tiagu said:


> Yeah it took me one hour to go 2 miles that day but i had great company.


Got a bike or some decent walking shoes?

No way would I sit in a car that long to go two miles.

At least you had good company.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Got a bike or some decent walking shoes?
> 
> No way would I sit in a car that long to go two miles.
> 
> At least you had good company.


Thankfully, i don't take my car everyday, but it was our first time in the car so we had fun.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I went from 4 Tuna's to zero over the last several months..........I just couldn't stand it, just got my confirmation email from Seiko 3S on Rakuten, my new Darth Tuna SSBN013 is on the way from Japan! The Darth was my absolute favorite of any watch I've ever owned, can't wait to get it back on my wrist. I was thinning the herd and just got a little carried away, lol.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Congrats, man. Glad to hear you're back in the ocean.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Silmatic said:


> I don't think I've posted my tuna on a Beads of Rice yet?! It's so comfortable! Also with newly added sapphire, both courtesy of Harold.


that bracelet works just perfect for that slice of Tuna...|>|>


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

The tuna is a fantastic watch and even better on isofrane. 
Day in kanji of course. Today was the day of the "tree". Tuesday is the day of "fire". Monday is the day of the "month" and sunday is the day of the "day".
I already knew these ideograms so absolutely no trouble using kanji.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm baaaaaaacccckkk!! Just ordered the Darth from Seiko3s on Rakuten last weekend and it arrived in Tennessee today! Hard to believe you can get a brand spankin' new Darth for $1250 these days. I put it on the Iso and snapped a quick pic. It's a keeper this time, lol.


----------



## Broadside (May 28, 2012)

My Darth says hello


----------



## wedgehammer (Jun 10, 2008)

my emperor tuna on supr engineer ii


----------



## wedgehammer (Jun 10, 2008)

and up close


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Here is the Super Engineer II on the Emperor's little brother, the Darth, my favorite combo.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

I agree with Jeffrey Beaumont.


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

Finally was able to purchase my one and only. Was lucky that I was able to get it so quickly thanks to the meet up with jrippens :B


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Impatiently waiting for one of these to arrive


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

My two Tunas.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## revolverdropalot (Dec 1, 2010)

Made some changes...Seiko's DLC finish is pretty lousy, ditto for the tiny hex screws.

The original finish is pretty much only good for promo shots.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

revolverdropalot said:


> Made some changes...Seiko's DLC finish is pretty lousy, ditto for the tiny hex screws.
> 
> The original finish is pretty much only good for promo shots.


That looks awesome!! Was it bead blasted?


----------



## Porterspop (Jan 7, 2014)

Just picked up the turquoise Isofrane for mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

i'm in now !!!


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

Need a new strap urgently now...

any idea ??


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

rise said:


> Need a new strap urgently now...
> 
> any idea ??


I suggest a nato, or an Obris Morgan rubber strap. Great looking watch!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

revolverdropalot said:


> Made some changes...Seiko's DLC finish is pretty lousy, ditto for the tiny hex screws.
> 
> The original finish is pretty much only good for promo shots.


strong first post.... tell us more about the changes.
Looks fantastic in the second photo.
As a Darth owner I prefer the ceramic look, if thats bead blasted it looks fantastic.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sigh the wait is killing me


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

rise said:


> Need a new strap urgently now...
> 
> any idea ??


Any ideas? Dude this whole thread is packed full of pictures of Tuna's on a massive variety of straps and bands. If you can't take inspiration from what you've seen and have to ask other people for their suggestions I don't even know what to say. Go back and look again and think about what sings to you. Pick your own style dude...


----------



## revolverdropalot (Dec 1, 2010)

matthew P said:


> strong first post.... tell us more about the changes.
> Looks fantastic in the second photo.
> As a Darth owner I prefer the ceramic look, if thats bead blasted it looks fantastic.


Thanks...bead blasted shroud and 316 SS phillips button head, carries bumps and scratches better than the DLC on soft titanium IMO. The shroud was lightly anodized to that hue between blue/purple, and shows up as a deep grey after natural oils from the skin is transferred over.

If Seiko made a Darth with a spring drive....I'd give this to my buddy right away and pick up the replacement from mr seiya


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Darth


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

revolverdropalot said:


> Thanks...bead blasted shroud and 316 SS phillips button head, carries bumps and scratches better than the DLC on soft titanium IMO. The shroud was lightly anodized to that hue between blue/purple, and shows up as a deep grey after natural oils from the skin is transferred over.
> 
> If Seiko made a Darth with a spring drive....I'd give this to my buddy right away and pick up the replacement from mr seiya


I can't really see much from the pics. Can you post some that show the shroud, and any other work, better?


----------



## Brian883 (Oct 11, 2014)

Just arrived&#8230; Seiko Professional Diver's 1000m (7C46-7009 "Golden Tuna" circa 1991). It's the only quartz watch I have and I already love it&#8230; always ready to wear. One of the ultimate "tool" watches IMHO. Might be the start of something with Seiko&#8230;


----------



## revolverdropalot (Dec 1, 2010)

here's one...nothing much to see really









i met mr junya kamijo during last year's GS roadshow in the NYC store...and was told that one day i should get a real automatic ;-)
my gf blurted out "he would if he could put on his big boy pants and treat his watches well"

lady's got a point...








Brian ^ made a good point about "tool" watches....the sbdb was made too much like a dress watch...


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

rise said:


> Need a new strap urgently now...
> 
> any idea ??


I'd probably go with a nato or isofrane type rubber on that one. Love the watch, but the strap Seiko chose for it is a head scratcher. It's a nice strap, but not for that watch IMO.


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

My battle worn 7549 Golden from '81


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Brian883 said:


> Just arrived&#8230; Seiko Professional Diver's 1000m (7C46-7009 "Golden Tuna" circa 1991). It's the only quartz watch I have and I already love it&#8230; always ready to wear. One of the ultimate "tool" watches IMHO. Might be the start of something with Seiko&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 3324042


Looks awesome Brian! Here's my 7c46-7008. Its easily in my top 3 favourites in my collection.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Finally !!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Love that! Is it as good as I think?



Bigjamesdean said:


> Finally !!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Bigjamesdean said:


> Finally !!


Looks fantastic, congrats!


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

longstride said:


> Love that! Is it as good as I think?


Hell yes it is...absolutely love it. First watch I have had with a bezel action better than my Tudor Pelagos. Lume is absolutely insane and by far the best of any Seiko I have owned by alot. Crown is butta and that second hand sweep ..oh yeah



jswing said:


> Looks fantastic, congrats!


Ty !


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Bigjamesdean said:


> Hell yes it is...absolutely love it. First watch I have had with a bezel action better than my Tudor Pelagos. Lume is absolutely insane and by far the best of any Seiko I have owned by alot. Crown is butta and that second hand sweep ..oh yeah
> 
> Ty !


Yeah, everyone who complains about the dial and markers will go and complain about "uneven Seiko lume" and never even think about how the new dial fixes that.

The lume on the 005/008/009 is perfect, literally.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Bigjamesdean said:


> Finally !!


Congratulations. It suits you well. I tried one on at the Seiko boutique and of all things was particularly struck by how comfortable the strap is.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

liwang22 said:


> Congratulations. It suits you well. I tried one on at the Seiko boutique and of all things was particularly struck by how comfortable the strap is.


I agree, for once I am not looking to replace the OEM !


----------



## Rex.L. (Jan 29, 2015)

So happy got one yesterday.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Cell pic after 30seconds outside on a very over cast morning


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Bigjamesdean said:


> Cell pic after 30seconds outside on a very over cast morning


Wowza! I already have a 7c46-7008 Golden Tuna which I LOVE but this truly is THE one to have IMHO. Not sure if the wife will ever let me have 2 tunas


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

My humble contribution.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

My old Tuna Gang....


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Howa said:


>


Cool shot !


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

revolverdropalot said:


> Thanks...bead blasted shroud and 316 SS phillips button head, carries bumps and scratches better than the DLC on soft titanium IMO. The shroud was lightly anodized to that hue between blue/purple, and shows up as a deep grey after natural oils from the skin is transferred over.
> 
> If Seiko made a Darth with a spring drive....I'd give this to my buddy right away and pick up the replacement from mr seiya


That's a brave thing to do on an expensive (to me) watch. More pictures please!


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

New addition.
I received today the SBBN007 on the right, to replace my SBBN017 on the left which is now going for sale very soon.










I was looking for a 007 in good condition for a bit as I wanted that version of the dial.
In person, the difference between to two dial is more pronounced than I expected. I love the look!
Two other key differences I didn't realize were that the hands on the 007 are much shinier, like a mirror finish compared to the brushed and more subtle 017 hands.
The other is that the numbers on the bezel are of a smaller size and typography. Not as much of a fan of that, but I'll deal. 

The box and papers were included, but not the original strap. 
Does anyone know what the exact model is that the 007 should have come with?

Couple more pics:


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

shelfcompact said:


> New addition.
> 
> The box and papers were included, but not the original strap.
> Does anyone know what the exact model is that the 007 should have come with?


Congrats. The sbbn007 came with the DAL0AZ wave vent rubber strap:


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

This thread needs more Tuna!

Seiko SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

This Baby finally arrived Today!😁


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Just got my Golden Tuna today to join my Darth.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

I'd like to join the club with my two latest willpower failures 

a lot of steel going around here

just arrived SBBN015!
better pics will follow




























and my beloved "Baby" Tuna


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

mdsaitto said:


> I'd like to join the club with my two latest willpower failures
> 
> a lot of steel going around here
> 
> ...


Waiting for my new baby to show- his cousin will have to do for today!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

jswing said:


> Just got my Golden Tuna today to join my Darth.


Very very nice ;-)


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

mariod said:


> Congrats. The sbbn007 came with the DAL0AZ wave vent rubber strap:


Appreciate that info!


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

So, what are the oddsmakers saying about when there'll be a run on Darth/Emperor Tunas now that the new crop is on the way?

I actually really like the SBDB009 dial and hands... On the SBDB009. It will be the end of an era if we're eventually left with no models with the old-style hands and dial...


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Slonie said:


> So, what are the oddsmakers saying about when there'll be a run on Darth/Emperor Tunas now that the new crop is on the way?
> 
> I actually really like the SBDB009 dial and hands... On the SBDB009. It will be the end of an era if we're eventually left with no models with the old-style hands and dial...


The new dial and hands are growing on me. I may have to get a new Darth to go with the old.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Tuna on Zuludiver Bonetto 284!😀


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

DLCed 007


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Just a bit of a side note, is the sapphire on the Darth outer AR-coated, or AR-coated at all? 

Also, does anyone know where to source for a sapphire (non-Seiko) for the Darth tuna? Preferably domed but flat works.

I have some scratches on my crystal, so I'm hoping that it is the AR-coating (if it exists) that is scratched and not the sapphire so I'm looking to swap out the crystal. 

Singapore's authorised dealer Thong Sia quoted me the price of a Monster for the OEM crystal. 


I might as well be using a Gutenberg Press


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

some better pics for shared pleasure
now with 100% more Isofrane


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

germy_wermy said:


> Just a bit of a side note, is the sapphire on the Darth outer AR-coated, or AR-coated at all?
> 
> Also, does anyone know where to source for a sapphire (non-Seiko) for the Darth tuna? Preferably domed but flat works.
> 
> ...


According to this it is AR coated.

Link for full size:

__
https://flic.kr/p/3


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Pork and tuna in court


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Land Tuna


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

I am ordering a few straps for my school of Tunas. I could not find good data for the width and lug to lug measurements for the following Seiko Tunas so I generated some data myself with a digital caliper

I am posting this for general information and asking others who have measured their Tunas for straps to compare data and verify my measurements 


Model. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .Width. . . . Lug to Lug
SBBN013 .Darth Tuna. . . . . . . . . . 22mm. . . 37.03mm
SBDX011. Emperor Tuna. . . . . . . .22mm . . .38.31mm
SBDC011 Fieldmaster Tuna. . . . . 21.1mm . .40.19mm
SRP453 . .Blue Baby Tuna. . . . . . 22mm . . . 47.37mm
SRP231. . Baby Tuna. . . . . . . . . . .22mm . . 47.36mm


----------



## Broadside (May 28, 2012)

Darth and Emperor measurements match what I have....not listed, but the 600M Golden Tuna (7549-7009) matches the Darth's measurements.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

My latest:


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Congratulations!

So what do you think, Jeff?


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Robotaz said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> So what do you think, Jeff?


Thanks Rob! I love it. Very different from the Darth. The Darth is pure tool watch, while the SD is as refined as a Tuna can be. The finish is amazing, and the spring drive is sooo smooth. It definitely doesn't replace the Darth, but it's a great compliment.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Not sure which I like better. The emperor or my Landmaster spring drive


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

SC-Texas said:


> Not sure which I like better. The emperor or my Landmaster spring drive


Both are killer.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jswing said:


> Thanks Rob! I love it. Very different from the Darth. The Darth is pure tool watch, while the SD is as refined as a Tuna can be. The finish is amazing, and the spring drive is sooo smooth. It definitely doesn't replace the Darth, but it's a great compliment.


Yes, the fit and finish are like c. 2200 space tool watch. Amazing in my opinion.

Check out how close the seconds hand is to the minute markers. Unbelievable tolerances for a watch.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Broadside said:


> Darth and Emperor measurements match what I have....not listed, but the 600M Golden Tuna (7549-7009) matches the Darth's measurements.


I have added the data to the other thread


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

jswing said:


> My latest:


What are the dimensions for a strap! Lug to lug and width?


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Which one is that? 600m SD?


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

SC-Texas said:


> What are the dimensions for a strap! Lug to lug and width?


The lug to lug for the Tuna SD IS 22mm


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

What about across the watch body from the middle of one spring bar to the other


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

SC-Texas said:


> What about across the watch body from the middle of one spring bar to the other


LTL is 49mm


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

SC-Texas said:


> Which one is that? 600m SD?


Yes, SBDB009.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

My newest Tuna....!!!!


----------



## Recht (May 8, 2006)




----------



## GGTK (Sep 4, 2009)

Picked up a sbbn015 thanks to the exchange rate. Few quibbles.. Lint on dial, speck under xtal and seconds hand doesn't line up. Not a fan of the pin and collar system for the bracelet either. If it wasn't cheap I might care but she'll do fine for vacation duty.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

GGTK said:


> View attachment 3572074
> Picked up a sbbn015 thanks to the exchange rate. Few quibbles.. Lint on dial, speck under xtal and seconds hand doesn't line up. Not a fan of the pin and collar system for the bracelet either. If it wasn't cheap I might care but she'll do fine for vacation duty.


You bought it new and it had lint on the dial and a speck under the crystal?


----------



## GGTK (Sep 4, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Then I would send it back


----------



## GGTK (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll pop into the NY boutique when I have the time.. sending it back to japan is overkill


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

GGTK said:


> I'll pop into the NY boutique when I have the time.. sending it back to japan is overkill


Please post an update to your visit. Would be nice if they could do something there...


----------



## GGTK (Sep 4, 2009)

Just checking kekeke


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Back in the club. My collection feels complete again. Not sure why I ever strayed.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

lenny said:


> Please post an update to your visit. Would be nice if they could do something there...


I don't think they can do anything to make any adjustments to the watch there. They might process your repair under warranty, meaning send it to New Jersey or Japan. Not sure why you wouldn't just exchange it ? Any reputable dealer would make having lint on the dial or spec under crystal their issue to fix.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

View attachment 3590810


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Shot of my Tuna on OEM bracelet taken a week or so ago. Congrats to Li for catching another Tuna. And good to see idfka's Tuna as well. The classic in car wrist shot. Love it. Is that a BC strap?

I have one incoming thanks to my good friend Li. I can't wait to give my Tuna orange shoes!


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Ottovonn said:


> Shot of my Tuna on OEM bracelet taken a week or so ago. Congrats to Li for catching another Tuna. And good to see idfka's Tuna as well. The classic in car wrist shot. Love it. Is that a BC strap?
> 
> I have one incoming thanks to my good friend Li. I can't wait to give my Tuna orange shoes!


Thanks! At first I thought you meant BC as in "British Columbia", maybe some sort of tongue in cheek jab at the West coast. You know, socks with sandals, underpants on the outside, Yoga pants in the board room, that sort of thing. :-d

It isn't a Bonetto Cinturini strap, it's from Seiko, the P-22DAL1BP. It is of reasonable quality, and readily accepts the boiling trick to improve comfort. It isn't as soft as the BFK strap but it is pretty good, especially being one of the few flat vented straps that I could find. The pictures on Seiya's site make it look really rough, mine didn't have mold marks and abrasions like the one shown.

Love your Tuna! I am happy it is back on the metal, it is a great look. I have grown accustomed to the light weight of the rubber but I occasionally go full steel for the full wrist presence.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Wedding Tuna . . . Who says tuna isn't the perfect fish for a wedding?


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Tuna and Mayo, mmmm? I think I've got something there.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Reverse Tuna


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Jeepas Creepas


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Blue Tuna


----------



## zoomzoomers (Jul 11, 2006)

After quite a long stint away from watches I'm back!!! This time the Seiko Tuna has caught my eye and I must add one to my stable. I think I'm torn between these models. Can anyone make a recommendation?

1. SBDC011 FIELD TUNA

2. SBBN015 TUNA

I'm sort of leaning towards the Field Tuna due to the auto movement and the cheaper price tag. Am I wrong? 

These have also caught my eye too.

1. SBBN013 DARTH TUNA

2. SBDX011 EMPEROR TUNA

I obviously like the Emperor due to my tendency towards auto movements, but I really like the look of the Darth Tuna too. I just have a little trouble with paying that price for a quartz movements (please don't flame me for this!!!). 

Also, my brother is traveling to Japan (Tokyo) next month. Should I have him purchase the watch there? Will it make a big difference? Thanks in advance!


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey Tuna experts...whats a 7549 7010 with bad movement and scratched up crystal worth...roughly?


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> Hey Tuna experts...whats a 7549 7010 with bad movement and scratched up crystal worth...roughly?


Tell you what, send it to me for disposal and I'll only charge you half my usual.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

zoomzoomers said:


> After quite a long stint away from watches I'm back!!! This time the Seiko Tuna has caught my eye and I must add one to my stable. I think I'm torn between these models. Can anyone make a recommendation?
> 
> 1. SBDC011 FIELD TUNA
> 
> ...


I would personally recommend the 015. 
Quartz movement yes, but it's a purpose made Quartz movement. 
The finishing is astounding and it doesn't break the bank. 
The darth and emperor are too big for my taste


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

zoomzoomers said:


> After quite a long stint away from watches I'm back!!! This time the Seiko Tuna has caught my eye and I must add one to my stable. I think I'm torn between these models. Can anyone make a recommendation?
> 
> 1. SBDC011 FIELD TUNA
> 
> ...


I thought the same about quartz till I got a Tuna but the overall quality of the watch quickly changed my mind, and at this point I really love having a quartz in the rotation. I actually grab mine for my morning routine every day, never have to worry if it's running and set. My personal favorite is the Darth. The titanium, ceramic, and sapphire take it to another level.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah, I love how "grab and go" the Tunas are.


----------



## zoomzoomers (Jul 11, 2006)

Seppia said:


> I would personally recommend the 015.
> Quartz movement yes, but it's a purpose made Quartz movement.
> The finishing is astounding and it doesn't break the bank.
> The darth and emperor are too big for my taste


Thanks I'm really starting to like the 015 because I'm a bracelet guy, but I'm not a fan that it doesn't have a saphire x-tal. What are your thoughts?


----------



## zoomzoomers (Jul 11, 2006)

jswing said:


> I thought the same about quartz till I got a Tuna but the overall quality of the watch quickly changed my mind, and at this point I really love having a quartz in the rotation. I actually grab mine for my morning routine every day, never have to worry if it's running and set. My personal favorite is the Darth. The titanium, ceramic, and sapphire take it to another level.


Thanks! I'm starting to like the 015 more and more.

Anyone know if it will be worth it to have my brother buy it while he's there in Japan? Or will it even make a difference?


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

zoomzoomers said:


> Thanks I'm really starting to like the 015 because I'm a bracelet guy, but I'm not a fan that it doesn't have a saphire x-tal. What are your thoughts?


Well, I had a 015 for a few days, but personally liked the Darth much better so I sold it. That said, I'm not really a bracelet guy, at least on Tunas, and the stock rubber Tuna strap is the most comfortable strap I've ever worn. I tried the 017 too, and while I like the 015 and 017, the Darth is the one for me. I'd have tried the Emperor, but I think it'd be too big.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

zoomzoomers said:


> Thanks I'm really starting to like the 015 because I'm a bracelet guy, but I'm not a fan that it doesn't have a saphire x-tal. What are your thoughts?


My personal opinion in few bullet points
Advantage Darth:
- sapphire
- probably the "truer" descendant of the original tuna (mono bloc case)
- better overall build quality. 
- titanium makes it super comfortable
Disadvantage darth:
- bigger than the already big 015
- mono bloc case complicates battery change
- more expensive

To me the deal breaker was the size (I have 6.75 wrists). 
Sapphire should be better than Hardlex for what I know but I personally never scratched a hardlex in my life. If you are prone to bumping watches into things though you should keep in mind that the tuna crystal is very very much domed and has possibly a higher probability of getting hit.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Seppia said:


> My personal opinion in few bullet points
> Advantage Darth:
> - sapphire
> - probably the "truer" descendant of the original tuna (mono bloc case)
> ...


You know, I have never scratched one of my Hardlex crystals either, so I really don't know why I concern myself with that, but still given the choice I prefer sapphire. I was also concerned about the size of the Darth on my 7" wrist, but I "think" it works, although people may secretly laugh at me lol.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

I've been a strictly bracelet guy until I got a Tuna. I preferred the bezel on the 017 and at first I wanted to spring for the 015 bracelet but this watch is at home on an Isofrane.

As for the sapphire crystal, sure it's a plus but the Hardlex looks better IMO. The sapphire crystals available for the Tuna are slightly flatter than the stock crystal and I much prefer the aesthetics of the domed crystal

Edit just because I like the picture:


----------



## murugan2 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm a new Tuna owner as of today and I can't believe I waited so long. What a great watch!


----------



## msm5 (Jul 21, 2013)

Tuna on the Big Island of Hawaii


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

I just got mine in and I am *so* happy with it! This thing completely deserves its cult-like following.

A couple of impressions that I got that I don't often see in reviews, or I simply thought could stand to be reiterated:

It wears a LOT smaller than advertised. I was a little worried before trying it on, but it fits my girlish 6.5" wrist quite nicely, even if I had to trim the strap a little. 
The stock vented strap is very nice, it's very comfortable. I set a curve into it with some boiling water, that may have softened it as well.
I love the symmetry of the polished lugs, shroud bolts, and crown against the bead blasted shroud.
The fact that every line of text on the dial is a different size and font bugs me a little.
The glossy white and silver paints used for the indices makes them look like they're nearly floating over the matte black-gray dial.
The 'S' on the signed crown is perfectly horizontal when the crown is screwed-in. I don't know if this is just lucky or great QC. Either way, I like it.
The domed crystal does stand a little prominently above the bezel. I can see scratches in the crystal's future.

I think I need to stop buying Seikos. They are addicting. Maybe I'll get a black shroud for this one to mix things up.


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

Seiko-man35 said:


> Dec 79' 7549-7010 on a military green Nato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking through the thread, I have to say that this is, without a doubt, the best tuna picture.
Congrats on the beautiful watch.


----------



## Seiko-man35 (Dec 4, 2014)

samael_6978 said:


> Looking through the thread, I have to say that this is, without a doubt, the best tuna picture.
> Congrats on the beautiful watch.


Cheers mate! It's back on its Japanese Bambi rubber and original buckle now. It's in great condition apart from the crystal is a bit banged up. I will fix it up one of these days!!

James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

some pic that I just shot


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Got my first yesterday, Wednesday, and I couldn't be happier. Especially now that it's on an ISO!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

R.Palace said:


> ......As for the sapphire crystal, sure it's a plus but the Hardlex looks better IMO. The sapphire crystals available for the Tuna are slightly flatter than the stock crystal and I much prefer the aesthetics of the domed crystal.


Agreed. 
I appreciate sapphire as much as the next person; however, putting the never-ending Hardlex vs Sapphire technical debate to one side for a moment, for me a domed crystal just seems so aesthetically concordant with the overall Tuna design and character. 
My '015 has 'been around a bit' but the resilience of its Hardlex has surprised me. Its domed Hardlex also seems to have a kind of warmth to it which i find attractive.

Some gratuitous dome pics.......


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Walli77jp (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Tuna is my designated summer watch


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

this thread is very upsetting for me  
great pics guys, only jealous


----------



## JMSP1992 (Apr 4, 2014)

This thread has informed me of my next watch. I've got thin wrists--6 to 6.2 inches in diameter. Am I a fool for lusting over such a big watch, even if it "wears small?"


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

JMSP1992 said:


> .....I've got thin wrists--6 to 6.2 inches in diameter. Am I a fool for lusting over such a big watch, even if it "wears small?"


If any, i would say your best bet would probably be the SBBN017. Like the '015 its smaller than the other versions and it comes on rubber so its lighter than '015 by 72g. 
Perhaps more importantly, i always felt that the brushed ss bezel ring insert helps '017 to 'visually appear' just a tad smaller on the wrist than the '015 with its black insert.

Hopefully you can see what i mean from these same scale images below.........
(from seiko.jp)















If you do a search in this forum for something like 'Tunas on smaller wrists' then I'm sure you will find a lot of pics to help with your decision process.
HTH.

EDIT: Sorry those images were meant to be side by side!


----------



## JMSP1992 (Apr 4, 2014)

I agree about the bezel. The black bezel of the '015 makes the Tuna look like it has that one extra layer of fat that the steel bezel of the '017 hides. I'm a bracelet man, so I'll inevitably switch the strap for a super oyster from Wjean or Yobokies when I get the chance. 

I've poked around a few "small wrists!" Tuna threads, but the OP always seems to have a half-inch wider wrist than me. I guess I won't know until I try it, but it won't matter. The Tuna's aesthetic design appeals to me too much and it's too much a classic to let go once I've hooked it.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

JMSP1992 said:


> This thread has informed me of my next watch. I've got thin wrists--6 to 6.2 inches in diameter. Am I a fool for lusting over such a big watch, even if it "wears small?"


Agree with everose..... the 017 on rubber/ or ISOfrane wears smaller on rubber and looks smaller on wrist due to the SS shroud/bezel combo.
I also would highly recommend you start there first if you are ordering with out getting the chance to wrist time the watch. Its going to look big but should be manageable and the rubber helps it sit down /lower as well.















Not sure how much this will help but I have a 7 inch wrist.... you can see I have room to spare.

I agree the domed hardlex looks magnificent on the 017/015, but the sapphire on the darth is great.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

JMSP1992 said:


> This thread has informed me of my next watch. I've got thin wrists--6 to 6.2 inches in diameter. Am I a fool for lusting over such a big watch, even if it "wears small?"


You're entitled to buy whatever you want and wear whatever you want, it's your money after all. However, I will go ahead and say that the watch will look gigantic on you. That's the straight dope.


















That's on my 7.5in wrist. Sure some one will say it's the angle bla bla but that doesn't change the specs. My advice, if you get one second hand for a good price and you decide to sell it you won't lose much or any at all if you really want to check it out. Although it wore smaller than I expected (great) it's still a saucer on the wrist.


----------



## JMSP1992 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback. I plan on buying one on these forums once I've flipped a few things on the 'bay. If my frame doesn't compliment the watch, then I'll resell it. The Tuna is my favorite dive watch, it'd be a damn shame if I can't pull it off.

Great pictures.


----------



## Bobblehead (Apr 28, 2015)

Bumping this thread because it doesn't deserve to be on the 4th page. Got my tuna a couple of days ago and I couldn't be more stoked. Absolutely awesome watch.









Also, to put some of the above concerns to rest (regarding the size of the Tuna), it is smaller than the sinn u1, than the seiko monster, and the sumo for sure. But even if it isn't you should just buy one anyway cos it's amazing haha.


----------



## MCZK (Dec 4, 2012)

Another G-Shocker being lured by great Seiko divers. The SBBN015 arrived a few days ago, what a great piece! The black Isofrane should arrive tomorrow but I really do like the stock bracelet.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

I tried on the spring drive SBDB009 today, it's a nice size, not too big or small to me. 
How does the SBBN015 compares to the SBDB009 in size?


----------



## b3nji23 (Jun 16, 2009)

JMSP1992 said:


> This thread has informed me of my next watch. I've got thin wrists--6 to 6.2 inches in diameter. Am I a fool for lusting over such a big watch, even if it "wears small?"


6.0 incher here... Just received mine yesterday b-)
I'd say go for it :-!


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

chriscentro said:


> I tried on the spring drive SBDB009 today, it's a nice size, not too big or small to me.
> How does the SBBN015 compares to the SBDB009 in size?


Hi Chris, here's few pictures to compare the SBDB009 & SBBN015


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Well since I got my first Tuna about a week ago, figured I have to add it to this thread. I'm loving the watch!! I can see what all of the hype is about. 

And for what it's worth, I really like the stock strap and have no plans to change it. ;-) It is super comfortable and just the right length for my wrist.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

MCZK said:


> View attachment 3877634
> 
> 
> Another G-Shocker being lured by great Seiko divers. The SBBN015 arrived a few days ago, what a great piece! The black Isofrane should arrive tomorrow but I really do like the stock bracelet.


Greetings from my 015 with Iso


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> Well since I got my first Tuna about a week ago, figured I have to add it to this thread. I'm loving the watch!! I can see what all of the hype is about.
> 
> And for what it's worth, I really like the stock strap and have no plans to change it. ;-) It is super comfortable and just the right length for my wrist.


I do agree that the stock rubber is fantastic. Very comfortable, but I changed it out only because I like options. Wore mine stock for two weeks. Have two Isos, Natos, BC flat vent, and 015 Tuna bracelet - part of the fun


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

R.Palace said:


> I do agree that the stock rubber is fantastic. Very comfortable, but I changed it out only because I like options. Wore mine stock for two weeks. Have two Isos, BC flat vent, and 015 Tuna bracelet - part of the fun


I agree, swapping straps is a lot of fun with Tuna
It works wonders with a lot of straps/bracelets


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Some recent pix. One macro and one of my two favorite tools. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Jerome Riptide said:


> Some recent pix. One macro and one of my two favorite tools.
> View attachment 3885418
> View attachment 3885426
> 
> ...


Nice Hinderer. Like that filler tab 

Tunas nice too


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Taking Pic need the practise and also to relax


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

few more pics took this morning on the way to my job


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Thinking twice about adding the 015 bracelet to your 017? Don't. Just do it.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

R.Palace said:


> Thinking twice about adding the 015 bracelet to your 017? Don't. Just do it.


Love that bracelet-great look! How bout a wrist pic?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Hale color said:


> Love that bracelet-great look! How bout a wrist pic?


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

R.Palace said:


> Nice Hinderer. Like that filler tab
> 
> Tunas nice too


Thank you sir!!  ? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kk_tan (Dec 12, 2013)

tuna 6159/7010 1975/3～1975～1975/5


----------



## b3nji23 (Jun 16, 2009)

Eddie's new nato with beadblasted hardware. 
Looks like a good match with the 017 shroud


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## denny73 (Nov 12, 2014)

I recently bought again a Seiko Tuna, 7549-7010, and after a service, the glass was exchanged into yobokies double domed saffier glas and I bought the bracelet from the current Tuna model SBBN015.

The watch looks really stunning!! and is a absolute eyecatcher!!!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

MATT1076 said:


> Hi Chris, here's few pictures to compare the SBDB009 & SBBN015


Thanks!
I went back to the shop to try the 015, I like it a lot!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Well had to try the new bosphorus straps ammo can leather strap on the Emperor Tuna.










And on the wrist



















Overall . . After a day of wear . . . I like it


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Grilled Tuna on leather


----------



## kk_tan (Dec 12, 2013)

great watch,loved to.


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

The beast has arrived from Japan, and straight onto an Isofrane. This is another one of those Seikos that is so much better in the flesh. It has (temporarily) dislodged my MM300...


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Tempusfugitus said:


> The beast has arrived from Japan, and straight onto an Isofrane. This is another one of those Seikos that is so much better in the flesh. It has (temporarily) dislodged my MM300...
> 
> View attachment 3948914


Mine has (temporarily) dislodged all of my other pieces...for the last month


----------



## kk_tan (Dec 12, 2013)

💪💪💪💪💪


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

What about some tactical tuna?


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Does anyone know if the inserts can be swapped between the. Sbbn015 and 17? And if these can be bought somewhere?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

glengoyne17 said:


> Does anyone know if the inserts can be swapped between the. Sbbn015 and 17? And if these can be bought somewhere?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They can but Seiko doesn't sell the inserts alone, they sell the entire bezel. Not cheap either and not easy to source per se


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

This week I put a rubber strap on my 015 and much prefer the look and feel. It makes the watch wear even smaller and with 6.75 wrists, that matters with a watch this big.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I know its a couple of days late but my 015 says hi.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

sticky said:


> I know its a couple of days late but my 015 says hi.
> 
> View attachment 4085377


Never too late and always welcome


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

My new to me Seiko SBBN00C aka 300m Scubapro Tuna


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

mariod said:


> My new to me Seiko SBBN00C aka 300m Scubapro Tuna


Never seen a Tuna with mercedes hands. Is this an all-original model?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Ottovonn said:


> Never seen a Tuna with mercedes hands. Is this an all-original model?


Yes it is. It's a SBBN00C 7c46-7011 made for Scubapro in 1999 (just like the famous 6306-7001 Scubapro in the late 70s) and limited to 300 pieces.


----------



## jon619 (Feb 14, 2014)

fjblair said:


> This week I put a rubber strap on my 015 and much prefer the look and feel. It makes the watch wear even smaller and with 6.75 wrists, that matters with a watch this big.


Which rubber strap did u put on? I have 3 weeks till i get to try on my 015 and i have 6.25in wrists.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

My new old Tuna


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

jon619 said:


> Which rubber strap did u put on? I have 3 weeks till i get to try on my 015 and i have 6.25in wrists.


If he is like me, only the best...Isofrane


----------



## JMSP1992 (Apr 4, 2014)

Just got my SBBN017 Friday and I love it. Bought a sapphire replacement for the crystal. Can anyone point me in the direction of the best aftermarket oyster bracelet?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

liwang22 said:


> My new old Tuna


So in the end which one do you like the better, this one or the newer version?


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

It's a Darth Tuna kind of day


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Seppia said:


> So in the end which one do you like the better, this one or the newer version?


Andrea, I'm going to cop out and say I like them equally for different reasons. The vintage one came with an incorrect blasted shroud probably from a 007 tuna so I replaced it with a Tiger UK repro shroud which is pretty close to the original. The extra shroud I'm going to get DLC coated and try it on the SBBN015 for a look seen around these parts. I'm going to keep the 7549 on the BoR bracelet and wear the 015 more as the sport watch on rubber or nylon.

Well, at least that's the plan for now. The 7549 had been dominating my wrist as it's the new guy and I really like it


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

That's great!
So as usual the correct answer is both


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

JMSP1992 said:


> Just got my SBBN017 Friday and I love it. Bought a sapphire replacement for the crystal. Can anyone point me in the direction of the best aftermarket oyster bracelet?


I think the best ones that take OEM fat spring bars are from Strapcode or Yobokies. Strapcode offers a ratcheting clasp but I'm willing to bet they are from the same or similar source is China. Not sure if WJean still sells a straight end version. I like a 22mm to 18mm taper on an oyster.

If you don't need it to take fat spring bars the Hadley Roma oysters are great.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

mariod said:


> Yes it is. It's a SBBN00C 7c46-7011 made for Scubapro in 1999 (just like the famous 6306-7001 Scubapro in the late 70s) and limited to 300 pieces.


Hi, it'a very nice looking Tuna! I'm confused, is Scubapro a Seiko product?


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

chriscentro said:


> Hi, it'a very nice looking Tuna! I'm confused, is Scubapro a Seiko product?


Scubapro is a high end diving equipment company. Around 1978 they commissioned Seiko to produce a batch of 6306-7001 divers by "taging" some dials advertising the scuba diving equipment company.

Then in 1999 Scubapro contracted Seiko for 300 units of their "electronic ignition" version. Tricking out the 7C46 Tuna Can with dial signature, Mercedes hands, anodized or PVD'ed shroud, bezel and black insert and a signed crown.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I think this is on the 'endangered' list now that a new replacement is in the works and soon to be released..... SBBN013 you still rock!


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

jon619 said:


> Which rubber strap did u put on? I have 3 weeks till i get to try on my 015 and i have 6.25in wrists.


It came from Seiya but I do not recall the brand.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Adding this thread to my subs feed because I really want a Spring Drive Tuna. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairulfadzli.usptn (Mar 10, 2015)

My 007










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

View attachment 4117673


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## MTD (Jul 9, 2011)

My Tuna on an orange Obris Morgan strap.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

MTD said:


> My Tuna on an orange Obris Morgan strap.


That's a good look. I too have an orange OM strap for my 017. Saving it for a summer look


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Took a few new pics of my Darth Tuna today:


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Feels like there's an ar coating on my sbbn011 crystal. Can anyone attest to this?


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Some land Tuna action

Something new for my Seiko SBDC011 Fieldmaster. Just in from GasGasBones in England. One of his bespoke Horween Leather NATO V1 22mm straps. What an improvement over the OEM strap. This strap is a work of art. It is comfortable and fits perfectly. It was well worth the money.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

SC-Texas said:


> Some land Tuna action
> 
> Something new for my Seiko SBDC011 Fieldmaster. Just in from GasGasBones in England. One of his bespoke Horween Leather NATO V1 22mm straps. What an improvement over the OEM strap. This strap is a work of art. It is comfortable and fits perfectly. It was well worth the money.


Looks killer buddy


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

My new "old" Tunacan


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

msl_laubo said:


> My new "old" Tunacan


Congrats! Very nice JDM 7549-7010!


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

mariod said:


> Congrats! Very nice JDM 7549-7010!


Thanks (Danke dir) &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Blue Tuna on Blue. Too bad the Oilers aren't still around.

Remember the days of Luv Ya Blue?

It would have been the perfect watch for a Oilers game in the Astrodome back in the 80s.

It's a blue Tuna day. The SRP453 BABY TUNA LIMITED EDITION. One of my favorites.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

New Darth:


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Mike_Dowling said:


> New Darth:


Glad to have you back in the Tuna camp. What swayed you back in?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I would guess pure awesomeness is what brought him back!


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

liwang22 said:


> Glad to have you back in the Tuna camp. What swayed you back in?


It's summer and the MM300, Omega AT, and Seiko 50th Anniversary Chrono aren't really versatile enough, the MM300 is I suppose, but I wanted something more casual. This watch is great with shorts and a tee.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Classic. IMO the best looking steel bezel Tuna


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I had that one, flipped it for a 015. 
I like the all-steel look of the 017 better but the brushed shroud of the 015 is miles better in my opinion and compensates for the bezel. 
I could try swap parts and create the perfect tuna but I'm just too lazy.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Seppia said:


> I had that one, flipped it for a 015.
> I like the all-steel look of the 017 better but the brushed shroud of the 015 is miles better in my opinion and compensates for the bezel.
> I could try swap parts and create the perfect tuna but I'm just too lazy.


I, too, was a fan of the brushed shroud on the 015 but this bead blasted shroud shows no marks at all even when it's been hit against a doorway or two. Marks I know would've shown on the brushed variant


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

R.Palace said:


> Classic. IMO the best looking steel bezel Tuna


Can't argue that!


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

My 4th time around the block with the 300m Tuna.

Much more wearable than the Darth, in my opinion. And much easier to strap them up with different options.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

trying new strapcode nato


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

almost ... my everyday watch ...


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Aaaaaand yet another NATO strap 
Tuna really works with everything


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I've got the 017 inbound and I really bought this bracelet for it, but I couldn't resist trying it out on the Darth............Super Engineer II Bead-Blasted.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Some more Tuna. Another of my GasGasBones leather NATO straps on my Seiko SRP231 Baby Tuna

It was cut to the perfect length. It is comfortable and is a wonderful example of a simple leather NATO strap properly executed.


----------



## Paramed999 (Apr 10, 2012)

Can anyone help me? I've got an sbbn0017 as my daily work watch. I scratched the original crystal quite badly so ordered a sapphire crystal from Harold. It's arrived but my local watch guy won't touch it? Can anyone recommend a UK based guy that will swap crystals for me? Many thanks. Gary.


----------



## Paramed999 (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh and if anyone has got a 0015 bracelet they want to sell...:+1:


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Paramed999 said:


> Can anyone help me? I've got an sbbn0017 as my daily work watch. I scratched the original crystal quite badly so ordered a sapphire crystal from Harold. It's arrived but my local watch guy won't touch it? Can anyone recommend a UK based guy that will swap crystals for me? Many thanks. Gary.


I'm interested to know this as well as I'm looking to swap over to a Yobokies sapphire at some point (perhaps when the battery next needs changing). I know it's not in the UK but one good option might be Rob at Monster Watches over in The Netherlands if you don't find anything locally.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## 66burger99 (Nov 8, 2014)

Anybody have any issues with their emperor losing time?


----------



## 66burger99 (Nov 8, 2014)

Having a few issues with my emperor losing time?-any suggestions. ..I have demagnetised it ..Thanks in advance


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

watchnbuy said:


> View attachment 4280378
> 
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


Never seen that Tuna model


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Paramed999 said:


> Can anyone help me? I've got an sbbn0017 as my daily work watch. I scratched the original crystal quite badly so ordered a sapphire crystal from Harold. It's arrived but my local watch guy won't touch it? Can anyone recommend a UK based guy that will swap crystals for me? Many thanks. Gary.


Check Tz-uk, duncan (cannop) and a few others can do it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

R.Palace said:


> Never seen that Tuna model


Its called Tuna Ball.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

R.Palace said:


>


Is that the sbbn017 with the tuna (sbbn015) bracelet? Stunning.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

glengoyne17 said:


> Is that the sbbn017 with the tuna (sbbn015) bracelet? Stunning.


Yes sir. Thank you


----------



## fairulfadzli.usptn (Mar 10, 2015)

My 007 equiped wit g10 nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zoomzoomers (Jul 11, 2006)

I joined the Seiko Tuna family today! I'm in love with this watch! So nice and so affordable.


----------



## zoomzoomers (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't seem to have the permission to upload a picture. Why is that???


----------



## zoomzoomers (Jul 11, 2006)

By the way I got a SBBN015. And like others have already said this thing wears a lot smaller than it looks. My daily was an Omega Planet Ocean 45.5 and IMHO this thing wears smaller. Although it's a bit taller than the Omega.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

glengoyne17 said:


> Check Tz-uk, duncan (cannop) and a few others can do it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Duncan made an awesome job of mine!


----------



## Chukar (Apr 5, 2014)

You guys are master enablers
Little Sunday morning Darth action


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

From awhile ago...














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

My Emperor Tuna arrived a week ago. LOVE it!

Here it is moments after I unwrapped it next to my MM300 (added in edit: I was so excited I set the Emperor Tuna 5 minutes slow!)









Yesterday I received an Isofrane for it









But to my surprise I find that, for now, I actually prefer the Seiko B22 it shipped on so swapped it back today


----------



## zoomzoomers (Jul 11, 2006)

Let's see if this will work.




















Maybe it's because my last daily was an Omega PO with a double AR, but the crystal on the Tuna is really starting to bug me. It's very dull looking and I'm having trouble reading the dial more than not. Anyone else have the same problem???


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Honestly, the tuna has one of the most legible dials among all the watches I have


----------



## zoomzoomers (Jul 11, 2006)

Well it's not the dial. It's the glass that I have trouble seeing through.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Never had an issue with that either, and I wore it at the beach during a super sunny week in the Bahamas. 
I'm not one of those "skx009 is better than a Rolex sub at 1/30 of the price!!!1!!1!one!!1" (they exist), but never had any issue with legibility on the tuna.


----------



## zoomzoomers (Jul 11, 2006)

I should be more clear. It's the glare or reflection from the hardlex that's an issue with me. Maybe it's time for that sapphire swap.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

No you're very clear 
I'm just saying I haven't experienced the same issue. Actually, some sapphires that are flat (like my marathons) have given me more visibility/glare issues than the tuna. 
I think the (very much) domed shape helps minimize the glare. 
And I mean outside, because when underwater it's no contest (in favor of the domed crystals)


----------



## zoomzoomers (Jul 11, 2006)

Seppia said:


> No you're very clear
> I'm just saying I haven't experienced the same issue. Actually, some sapphires that are flat (like my marathons) have given me more visibility/glare issues than the tuna.
> I think the (very much) domed shape helps minimize the glare.
> And I mean outside, because when underwater it's no contest (in favor of the domed crystals)


Maybe I just need to get in the water more. :blush:


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Try to capture the domed effect


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Darwin said:


> My Emperor Tuna arrived a week ago. LOVE it!
> 
> Here it is moments after I unwrapped it next to my MM300 (added in edit: I was so excited I set the Emperor Tuna 5 minutes slow!)
> 
> ...


I'm tempted to upgrade my Darth to an Emperor but the size kind of scares me. I tried an isofrane on my Darth but like you decided I prefer the stock strap.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I've been thinking about WHY I prefer the stock strap and I think it's because the "corrugated" vents give the strap some presence whereas the Isofrane looks very narrow and insubstantial, especially given that the cut out vents on the Isofrane go almost right up to the case of the watch. Probably why people buy 24mm Isofranes and notch them for the Emperor (I bought a 22mm). I also found that watch sits better on my wrist with the stock strap, but that will be as much about the shape of my wrist as the straps themselves. I was disappointed as I can see why people rave about the Isofrane - very comfortable even when cinched up a couple of holes past where needed. Re: the size, I find it to be very wearable on my 7.25" wrist. It's not nearly as huge looking IRL as it is in most of my crummy photos!



jswing said:


> I'm tempted to upgrade my Darth to an Emperor but the size kind of scares me. I tried an isofrane on my Darth but like you decided I prefer the stock strap.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Agree Darwin. The 22mm V 24mm ISO difference is small but noticable.
I think its also due to the fact that 24m is Half as wide as the watch but the 22 comes in under that so the lack of width is more noticeable.
I liked the stock strap but the hole sizing made it too tight or too loose. The 24mm squeezed with one keeper strap fits me best at 4 holes.
............22MM ISo on Left.......................................................................24mm ISO on Right














Proportion wise the Miltat velcro strap is even wider again and really changes the look/ feel of the watch.









If the emperor was exactly the same as the Darth but Auto, I'd concder it an upgrade. they are so different in case shape/ hand set and dial lay out (and Kanji) that I think of the Darth as the Ultimate Quartz Tuna, the EMP'y as the ultimate Auto tuna and the Spring Tuna as the ultimate dress tuna. They are all at the top of their movement class.

#### Edit note - This ^ is in response to this below #####


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Darwin said:


> I've been thinking about WHY I prefer the stock strap and I think it's because the "corrugated" vents give the strap some presence whereas the Isofrane looks very narrow and insubstantial, especially given that the cut out vents on the Isofrane go almost right up to the case of the watch. Probably why people buy 24mm Isofranes and notch them for the Emperor (I bought a 22mm). I also found that watch sits better on my wrist with the stock strap, but that will be as much about the shape of my wrist as the straps themselves. I was disappointed as I can see why people rave about the Isofrane - very comfortable even when cinched up a couple of holes past where needed. Re: the size, I find it to be very wearable on my 7.25" wrist. It's not nearly as huge looking IRL as it is in most of my crummy photos!


It's true you can cinch the isofrane nice and tight, but I really prefer the way the seiko strap looks and feels. It's become my favorite strap by far. The Emperor looks good on you. My wrist is a little smaller at 7", but I just got an SBEX001 and am enjoying it, so I'm thinking I could wear the Emperor. I've actually come to enjoy the grab and go aspect of the Darth, so I kind of hate to give that up, but on the other hand I feel like the Emperor is the ultimate Tuna.


----------



## Mike Weinberg (Feb 16, 2006)

jswing said:


> I'm tempted to upgrade my Darth to an Emperor but the size kind of scares me. I tried an isofrane on my Darth but like you decided I prefer the stock strap.


I wouldn't call the change from a Darth to an Emperor an upgrade. If you like the idea of a mechanical Tuna, then fine. But like you, I have a Darth, and its accuracy is tremendous! What is this fetish for automatics?


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Mike Weinberg said:


> I wouldn't call the change from a Darth to an Emperor an upgrade. If you like the idea of a mechanical Tuna, then fine. But like you, I have a Darth, and its accuracy is tremendous! What is this fetish for automatics?


Upgrade was probably a bad choice of words. I do enjoy the Darth being quartz, it's really perfect for how I use it. But I really like the Emperor also. Ideally I'd like to have both, but that's not in the cards right now.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

zoomzoomers said:


> I should be more clear. It's the glare or reflection from the hardlex that's an issue with me. Maybe it's time for that sapphire swap.











I like my sapphire from Dagaz as a desk diver. The blue reflections are cool.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

I've heard the aftermarket sapphire crystals have less of a dome than the stock Hardlex. Can anyone confirm? Pictures would be great


----------



## Mike Weinberg (Feb 16, 2006)

jswing said:


> Upgrade was probably a bad choice of words. I do enjoy the Darth being quartz, it's really perfect for how I use it. But I really like the Emperor also. Ideally I'd like to have both, but that's not in the cards right now.


I did look at getting the Emperor too for a long time, but now I'm saving for the SBDB009 "King" because I love the accuracy and the continuous sweep of the second hand.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Mike Weinberg said:


> I did look at getting the Emperor too for a long time, but now I'm saving for the SBDB009 "King" because I love the accuracy and the continuous sweep of the second hand.


I had an SBDB009 briefly, and the sweep second is mesmerizing. I couldn't quite get used to the more "modern" look of the hands and bezel though, I guess I'm more of a "classic" Tuna guy. But honestly I do regret letting it go sometimes, the SD movement and the finish on that watch are out of this world.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I agree that the dial doesn't really 'pop' under the stock hardlex crystal and has too much glare. It makes it very tricky to photograph nicely I find. I'll definitely be looking at an AR Yobokies at some point, for me the stock crystal is the only little thing I'm not so fond of on my 015.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

The GasGasBones NATO fits perfectly










My after tropical storm Caitlyn load. We had more rain the day after the storm landed.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> I've heard the aftermarket sapphire crystals have less of a dome than the stock Hardlex. Can anyone confirm? Pictures would be great


Mine is from Jake at Dagaz and it appears to have some lesser degree of dome but it is still domed, not flat.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

liwang22 said:


> Mine is from Jake at Dagaz and it appears to have some lesser degree of dome but it is still domed, not flat.
> 
> View attachment 4366802


What is it like for reflection and glare compared to the stock crystal?


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> What is it like for reflection and glare compared to the stock crystal?


It seems to have less reflection and it's supposed to be a 1::1 of the original hardlex for the 7549 Tunas. It may also just look less domed because there are fewer reflections and when I place a straight edge against the apex of the sapphire it's about as high as the original.

All I can say for sure is I like it very much and get more enjoyment as a desk diving Tuna fan. I'd recommend the sapphire swap for non-divers. Mine is pressure tested after installation too.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Why did you change over to the Sappgire specifically? 

I don't get much of a reflection on the Hardlex at least enough to warrant a swap. I swapped my Sumo Hardlex for sapphire because the hardlex wasn't domed and I wanted that effect


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> Why did you change over to the Sappgire specifically?
> 
> I don't get much of a reflection on the Hardlex at least enough to warrant a swap. I swapped my Sumo Hardlex for sapphire because the hardlex wasn't domed and I wanted that effect


Yeah, I'll admit I'm one of those who irrationally fear scratching a Hardlex crystal and the fact the it stuck out beyond the bezel and shroud edges made me fear scratches even more.

I also like to mod. I have an extra blasted shroud at IWW for a DLC job so when I get that I will add that along with Andy on SCWF's polished Torx screws.

The sapphire's blue hues look nice to me. I'm a tinkerer. Probably would have had no issues with the stock Hardlex.


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

First time I modded a watch. Skx007 bezel insert on a sbbn007. Looks much better imo.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Just got my Tuna, not as fantastic as many claim. I owned a Sawtooth before. In terms of finishing, I think both are very similar but the prices are far apart. But the shaping of Tuna is much wearable compare to Sawtooth even for smaller wrist. But sawtooth definitely weights more substantial and taller. I liked the design of Tuna better but definitely the quality of Tuna is not miles ahead of half price Sawtooth.






Let enjoy some Tokyo beat!!!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Triton9 said:


> Just got my Tuna, not as fantastic as many claim. I owned a Sawtooth before. In terms of finishing, I think both are very similar but the prices are far apart. But the shaping of Tuna is much wearable compare to Sawtooth even for smaller wrist. But sawtooth definitely weights more substantial and taller. I liked the design of Tuna better but definitely the quality of Tuna is not miles ahead of half price Sawtooth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tuna has the more rugged movement, greater depth rating, and better fit and finish overall.

I like that strap, what is it?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Having owned both as well, I have to agree with r.palace
Both the finish (hands brushing, shroud bruising for the tuna 015, dial, strap/bracelet, machining on the bezel grip) and the fit (just one detail: look how close the bezel is to the shroud in the tuna) are by far superior on the tunas. 
Plus the tunas have a dedicated movement. 
Entirely different league when you look very closely in my opinion


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

R.Palace said:


> Tuna has the more rugged movement, greater depth rating, and better fit and finish overall.
> 
> I like that strap, what is it?


Some Kelvar? I am not sure. Fit by previous owner. I have swap it out with a khaki Nato strap.


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello all. I have seen the tuna (SBBN017) and fell in love with the first sight. I'm now looking to get one. I just have a question. In many photos I see that the lume one the hands is different that the lume on the in indices!! Also I've noticed that the hands get some short of patina after a while. Is this the case? Or It just happens randomly? Thanks.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Good morning


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Finally I can join in. SBBN017 arrived yesterday and I am impressed. Changed between 15 and 17 preference a few times but already own a few black insert divers. The steel version is a great addition to my collection. I also like how the shiny parts contrast with the bead blasted shroud: the bezel, the crown, the lugs and the hex screws.

The rubber strap is amazingly nice but I put it on a NATO for now.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Kisifer said:


> Hello all. I have seen the tuna (SBBN017) and fell in love with the first sight. I'm now looking to get one. I just have a question. In many photos I see that the lume one the hands is different that the lume on the in indices!! Also I've noticed that the hands get some short of patina after a while. Is this the case? Or It just happens randomly? Thanks.


There 's indeed different. Hands looks more yellowish. But when you put it under sunlight for a while and back to indoor. The hands color indeed looks similar to indices.


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

I recently discovered a suitable (IMHO  ) strap for the emperor: a Fluco pilot strap. It takes fat spring bars and wears comfortably.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Still love the Darth Tuna! :-!


----------



## pitadotcom (Apr 21, 2014)

anybody been able to preorder the next gen tunas? and if so at what prices?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone for this wonderful thread! I couldn't resist any longer and finally caught myself a Tuna. I wish the 017 came with 015's bracelet, but the stock rubber & NATOS will be more than fine for summer time. I can always try and source the bracelet at a later date. Trying to fight the urge of getting an ISO, as I have to agree with most here..one of the best looking combos by far. Anyways, finally able to contribute here with some pics!

obligatory wrist shot(s)..

























everyone is right, the crystal can reflect like a mirror..









yesterday at the fire pit, poolside..









realistically, could live with just these two..


----------



## Shermanhan (Jun 21, 2015)

Good day people, May i know if the:

SKX bezel fits the baby tuna SRP 641K

I've yet to remove the shroud.. Any tips on it? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tunafan (May 18, 2011)

My 6159-7010


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

The Land Tuna aka the Fieldmaster went to court. Got my guy his kids today.









Then to the Fun shop for a new carry piece.

[pic removed: see forum rules]


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

tunafan said:


> My 6159-7010


That is just my dream piece. I'm jealous! Gorgeous.


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

SC-Texas said:


> The Land Tuna aka the Fieldmaster went to court. Got my guy his kids today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WUS T.O.S.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Da Maui Life said:


> WUS T.O.S.


It's a tasteful picture. You commented just for that? Wow.

And before you quote the TOS; I'm aware. However that doesn't change the fact that it's antiquated and a TOS that was instilled by someone that's no longer the forum owner


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

It doesn't change the fact that the new owners have had plenty of time to change any rules they see fit.

They haven't made any changes, so the rules still stand. Generally they're pretty easy to follow. 

Please keep any disagreements off the forum (and feel free to use the ignore function). 

Now, back to watches...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

This is more like it...


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Hers one for da maui life

A school of tuna.










Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you all for the great pics and comments on the Tuna, it inspired me to finally get one and I could not be more thrilled with it. I agree with all comments regarding the quality and originality of the piece. Used to have a Sumo (that I loved), but I will definitely put the Tuna a notch above. I dont think I will ever sell this piece. Love the combination of beat blasted, brushed, and polished material, all together working so well... A master in design imho. Love the accuracy (so far not even a quarter of a sec) and the bezel move, so smooth and precise at the same time. Real quality bezel move...
The only negative that puzzles me a bit is related to the lume that I found lasting less that the Sumo. I am not sure why. It barely last the whole night after flashing it for 3mns. Sumo used to last all night after this. I will try another test later and report. Any comments or experience with Tuna lume lasting vs Sumo one will be appreciated. Enough talking...here are some pics...


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

franksf said:


> Thank you all for the great pics and comments on the Tuna, it inspired me to finally get one and I could not be more thrilled with it. I agree with all comments regarding the quality and originality of the piece. Used to have a Sumo (that I loved), but I will definitely put the Tuna a notch above. I dont think I will ever sell this piece. Love the combination of beat blasted, brushed, and polished material, all together working so well... A master in design imho. Love the accuracy (so far not even a quarter of a sec) and the bezel move, so smooth and precise at the same time. Real quality bezel move...
> The only negative that puzzles me a bit is related to the lume that I found lasting less that the Sumo. I am not sure why. It barely last the whole night after flashing it for 3mns. Sumo used to last all night after this. I will try another test later and report. Any comments or experience with Tuna lume lasting vs Sumo one will be appreciated. Enough talking...here are some pics...
> View attachment 4422714


Yes the Sumo's lume is better than the Tuna's but I agree overall with your post. Enjoy it man, I'll never sell mine either


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> Yes the Sumo's lume is better than the Tuna's but I agree overall with your post. Enjoy it man, I'll never sell mine either


Thx for the reply. I am wondering why would the sumo lume better? Any possible explanation? On a different note, like your never sell note...this is how I feel about this watch and not a feeling that I have about all my watches....some come and go...but not this one...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The Sumo has a big dial and probably wider and thicker lume applications. I may be wrong as I haven't owned the 017. I think the Darth is better than Sumo though.


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> The Sumo has a big dial and probably wider and thicker lume applications. I may be wrong as I haven't owned the 017. I think the Darth is better than Sumo though.


Thx Robotaz. It seems that the lume is just 'different'. It seems to be brighter faster (amazing brighteness when you are suddently in a tunnel for example) but seems to be brighter for the first few hours but is fading fast after that, vs the sumo lume which seemed (from my recollection) not as bright in the short term but lasting longer. Apple and Oranges so to speak.
So those lume are as enjoyable but for different usage. I love the instant very high brightness of the Tuna lume but I miss the long lasting one of the Sumo which allowed me to check the time at 5am in the morning without waking up much. I guess I need to rebuy my Sumo for at least the nighttable


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Both can coexist in a collection just fine (black dial Sumo in this case). 
Didn't think so myself before I purchased the Tuna.
They are both different enough from each other


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> Both can coexist in a collection just fine (black dial Sumo in this case).
> Didn't think so myself before I purchased the Tuna.
> They are both different enough from each other


Agree with you. Both great and different. Love the pics. Is that the Tuna 15 bracelet on your Tuna?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

franksf said:


> Agree with you. Both great and different. Love the pics. Is that the Tuna 15 bracelet on your Tuna?


Yes sir it is. It Is the best bracelet option for the Tuna IMO. The ratcheting clasp is fantastic.


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

Going to pick up my first Tuna soon (haven't decided between the SBBN015 or 17) because I would like a nice quartz option in my collection. I am perhaps waiting for the new version though, but do not know if its worth the wait. Can one of you experts give a quick rundown of what the expected differences and pricing will be, and what the release dates will be?

Thanks!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, the changes are just cosmetic. New ones have the new dial and hands. Maybe new lume too. The new version of the 015 has a new bracelet. Not positive but I think the new ones list for roughly $300 more, but may not be as highly discounted as the old versions. I think it really boils down to whether you prefer the new or classic.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

monsters said:


> Going to pick up my first Tuna soon (haven't decided between the SBBN015 or 17) because I would like a nice quartz option in my collection. I am perhaps waiting for the new version though, but do not know if its worth the wait. Can one of you experts give a quick rundown of what the expected differences and pricing will be, and what the release dates will be?
> 
> Thanks!


I'd go with the SBBN015 with bracelet because the yen is so low now. I prefer the current looks over the photos I've seen of the new versions. I also love the 017 and would recommend it if you have a lot of black bezel divers in your collection.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Excuse the Q&D phone pic..loving the bezel on the 017!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

TheMeasure said:


> Excuse the Q&D phone pic..loving the bezel on the 017!
> 
> View attachment 4460298


Nice!

The bezel is great. Nice break from black bezels


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> Nice!
> The bezel is great. Nice break from black bezels


Thanks!
Agreed, I like black bezels and the 015 is gorgeous, but wanted a nice change-up. BTW I always enjoyed your 017 pics. Please don't post anymore with the 015 bracelet on..it's too tempting. ;-)


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Thought you guys would like this! It's simply amazing!

http://www.watchesbysjx.com/2015/06/testing-seiko-marinemaster-tuna-diver.html?m=1


----------



## madmichael (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## marko14 (May 24, 2011)

madmichael said:


>


What is the serial number?
Great watch


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

New strap arrived today 

Love the strap options for this one.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Golden Tuna sunbathing in the Spanish sun while I take a dip. Although I know he's been depth tested I still don't want to get him wet. Especially in chlorine infested water.


----------



## adamcb (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh, how I wanted a Tuna. All of you posting your Tuna pictures made me realize that I wanted - no need - one.

I "caught" it a few months ago, right when I was in the middle of my "the Spring Drive is the most amazing movement I have ever seen" phase. I still feel that way, and the idea of a Tuna + Spring Drive was 1+1=5 to me.

This morning I realized that I've never posted about it here. This is my Spring Drive Tuna:

















What do I like about this watch? Where do I start. First, it's a Tuna - a legendary watch with one hell of a great storyline (all good watches need good stories). It looks like no other watch from 15 feet away. It's funky enough that you can wear it anywhere and it's such a fantastic tool watch.

Second, it's a Spring Drive. Now I had to dig deeper in the wallet to get it, but the accuracy and sweep hand just do it for me. And the idea of having one of Seiko's legendary watches paired with their legendary movement was pretty cool.

The strap? It's like butter. Some of the softest silicone I've worn. The titanium? Light and durable. And the craftspeople did a great job on the burnishing and polishing - at the GS level of attention to detail and beyond. The bezel? The tightest and smoothest of any of my dive watches. The crown? Super nice. And the lume? Well, you could land a small aircraft with this thing. When I look over at about 4:00 am at it, it's still popping.

I'd love to put a NATO strap on it, and some of the posts on this thread give me some good ideas. But I think I'm going to wear it as it is for at least a while. I get more comments on this watch than any of my other dive watches. The Tuna is a legend and I am glad to now be part of the club.

Adam


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Mike Weinberg (Feb 16, 2006)

adamcb said:


> Oh, how I wanted a Tuna. All of you posting your Tuna pictures made me realize that I wanted - no need - one.
> 
> I "caught" it a few months ago, right when I was in the middle of my "the Spring Drive is the most amazing movement I have ever seen" phase. I still feel that way, and the idea of a Tuna + Spring Drive was 1+1=5 to me.
> 
> ...


That's an outstanding watch! I have a Darth tuna, and yours looks even better!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Indeed! What a gorgeous watch. Congratulations on the new(-ish) Tuna - stunning.

I agree with you about the strap. I recently acquired an Emperor Tuna and immediately put it on a 22mm Isofrane. I didn't like the look of the combo on wrist so swapped the stock Seiko rubber back on. Not only does it look great, but it's extremely comfortable and suits the watch.



Mike Weinberg said:


> That's an outstanding watch! I have a Darth tuna, and yours looks even better!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Mike Weinberg said:


> That's an outstanding watch! I have a Darth tuna, and yours looks even better!


It costs 2-3 times more as well!


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Darwin said:


> I agree with you about the strap. I recently acquired an Emperor Tuna and immediately put it on a 22mm Isofrane. I didn't like the look of the combo on wrist so swapped the stock Seiko rubber back on. Not only does it look great, but it's extremely comfortable and suits the watch.


Oddly enough I put my Darth Tuna back on the stock strap and prefer it over the Isofrane. It fits the watch much better and I find it more comfortable, much easier to take on and off.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Oddly enough I put my Darth Tuna back on the stock strap and prefer it over the Isofrane. It fits the watch much better and I find it more comfortable, much easier to take on and off.


Yup, me too. I find Isofranes too thick, plus I really don't like the smell. For me, the stock Tuna straps are the best.


----------



## rock strongo (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm in
The 007 could really use a new crystal (or not) maybe when I have the battery replaced. The Darth....well it's a Darth tuna so enough said.
I kinda flip back and forth on the Isofranes I think they look awesome on stock rubber or Isofrane. IMHO it's a win win.


----------



## Mike Weinberg (Feb 16, 2006)

Robotaz said:


> It costs 2-3 times more as well!


You can get one for $2300-$2400 if you buy from Rakuten's Seiko3s store in Japan.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Mike Weinberg said:


> You can get one for $2300-$2400 if you buy from Rakuten's Seiko3s store in Japan.


Correct. Rakuten dealers with 1-year warranties are 2X the Darth.


----------



## Mike Weinberg (Feb 16, 2006)

Robotaz said:


> Correct. Rakuten dealers with 1-year warranties are 2X the Darth.


Seiko3s gives a 3-year warranty on both the Spring Drive Tuna and the Emperor Tuna.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Mike Weinberg said:


> Seiko3s gives a 3-year warranty on both the Spring Drive Tuna and the Emperor Tuna.


It's there own warranty then, I assume. Has anyone had to use it after the 1-year international warranty expired and reported back?


----------



## Andoze (Jul 20, 2013)

OK I give in. SBBN017 ordered


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Wish my watch fund had some cash for the 015 before it becomes hard to find.


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

adamcb said:


> Oh, how I wanted a Tuna. All of you posting your Tuna pictures made me realize that I wanted - no need - one.
> 
> I "caught" it a few months ago, right when I was in the middle of my "the Spring Drive is the most amazing movement I have ever seen" phase. I still feel that way, and the idea of a Tuna + Spring Drive was 1+1=5 to me.
> 
> ...


Got myself one of these beasts too.










Easy way to reach watch enlightenment and end the suffering of wanting something more...


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

JRMARTINS said:


> Wish my watch fund had some cash for the 015 before it becomes hard to find.


Is the 015 being discontinued? What about the 017, which I personally prefer? I'm getting worried!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

It's funny how many SBDB009 I see being purchased and how few there usually are in the sale forums.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Is the 015 being discontinued? What about the 017, which I personally prefer? I'm getting worried!


It's more than probable that both are going to be discontinued soon. 
I usually hate panic statements like that but this time seiko has announced new tunas that look pretty much like the "new and improved" versions of the current line (015,017, darth, emperor), and the MM300 is also getting a new model name and minor modifications. 
It would surprise me if the kept producing the older versions. 
My understanding is that the new tunas are being released somewhere in august


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

You can start here if you want to have more info on the new models https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/2015-seiko-tuna-diver-lineup-1825274-8.html


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

I love my SBBN015 but I wish I could afford some of the new tunas 

Seiko SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

Seiko Tuna SBDB009


----------



## Blackbird Pilot (Oct 7, 2009)

That is a nice watch!
as always....wear it in good health!


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

Mike Weinberg said:


> Seiko3s gives a 3-year warranty on both the Spring Drive Tuna and the Emperor Tuna.



Can you point out the text on Seiko 3's, 3 year warranty? From what I can find it only applies if you do a review and they will offer a 3 year but only in Japan.


----------



## Readingexcalibur (Aug 1, 2014)

My Darth!


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Andoze said:


> OK I give in. SBBN017 ordered


Weakling


----------



## fairulfadzli.usptn (Mar 10, 2015)

Sbbn007 wit new face

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

Zabac said:


> Seiko Tuna SBDB009


Nice watch. Are the shroud and bezel easily replaceable on the SBDB009? I recently got one and accidentally banged it against a concrete wall so now it has a few small scratches on the shroud and bezel.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Ryan Bishop said:


> Nice watch. Are the shroud and bezel easily replaceable on the SBDB009? I recently got one and accidentally banged it against a concrete wall so now it has a few small scratches on the shroud and bezel.


I would say it is easily replaceable, but only if you're talking about sending it to the studio where it was made and paying a considerable amount.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Seppia said:


> You can start here if you want to have more info on the new models https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/2015-seiko-tuna-diver-lineup-1825274-8.html


Thanks my friend. Not sure what to think. I Like the black day/date of the new models, but less keen on the hands. The old hands seem more 'technical' and unique to me. I guess there will be an overlap period when the old models will still be available. God, this could blow a hole in my watch budget for the rest of the year!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrianCol (Jul 22, 2006)

SBBN017 fresh from Chino:


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

AdrianCol said:


> SBBN017 fresh from Chino:


Perfect like that. What a design!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

SBBN021



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

Got one!!! I managed to hook this beauty up from a fellow WUS member. ( I had to convince him to ship it internationally, thanks 6r15).


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

Kisifer said:


> Got one!!! I managed to hook this beauty up from a fellow WUS member. ( I had to convince him to ship it internationally, thanks 6r15).


Congrats! it is a beauty...I hope the packing tape on the table is not to pack it and sell it soon


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

Surely not franksf. I love this watch.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Zabac said:


> Seiko Tuna SBDB009


Noticed that yours just sold on the sales forums - mind if I ask what compelled you to let it go? (Great shots by the way!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

My 17 on Phoenix Admiralty grey


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Ah, first new model Tuna of the thread. How is it?
The bracelet looks different from the stock pictures though. Did you change it?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

shelfcompact said:


> Ah, first new model Tuna of the thread. How is it?
> The bracelet looks different from the stock pictures though. Did you change it?


Love it man. The bezel is actually reflective/shiny unlike the pictures show. Nice but not too blingy which is obviously good.

The hands on the new Tunas I find are more legible, at least for me. The date wheel is IMO also an upgrade. The multi level dial is very subtle in person, looks cheaper in pictures. The blue is fantastic, perfect shade of blue.

My only gripe is the crown is not as nice as the older Tunas. A machined crown on a watch at this price should be obvious for Seiko but they most likely want to use this crown across the board and wanted to cut costs that way.

Another small thing is the lume is indeed a greenish tint as opposed to the older off white lume but this new Seiko lume does outshine the other.

Bracelet is from an 015 that I had paired with my 017

New Tuna bracelet gets a big thumbs down from me


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh wow, it's the blue model!
Hard to make out the color on my small phone. 

Thanks for the impressions. Can't wait for mine.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

So r.palace is that your winner or are you gonna keep both?
That combo looks good and I agree with you, the older bracelet looks way better than the new one, unnecessarily dressy for a 100% tool watch. 
Just one thing regarding the crown: I don't see what models seiko could possibly reutilize the tuna crown with, it's particularly long. 
Regarding the lume I was afraid the color was going to be much more yellowish, I personally don't have any issues with the glow color


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Overall if I had to pick one single reason why I like the older models better I would say: vintage. 
The 017/015/etc look OLD, like they were designed 50 years ago (which is somewhat true). 
These new models are cool, but they are contemporary watches. 
I am a 163 year old man in the body of a 35 year old, so I obviously prefer the vintage looks


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Seppia said:


> So r.palace is that your winner or are you gonna keep both?
> That combo looks good and I agree with you, the older bracelet looks way better than the new one, unnecessarily dressy for a 100% tool watch.
> Just one thing regarding the crown: I don't see what models seiko could possibly reutilize the tuna crown with, it's particularly long.
> Regarding the lume I was afraid the color was going to be much more yellowish, I personally don't have any issues with the glow color


One in, one out. Currently choosing who goes to a new home. I didn't mean the Tuna crown and stem but only the crown.



Seppia said:


> Overall if I had to pick one single reason why I like the older models better I would say: vintage.
> The 017/015/etc look OLD, like they were designed 50 years ago (which is somewhat true).
> These new models are cool, but they are contemporary watches.
> I am a 163 year old man in the body of a 35 year old, so I obviously prefer the vintage looks


I do agree with your sentiment about the older Tunas. They do have somewhat an old school charm. The thing is that I believe had the new Tunas not been released now - nobody would mention the Tunas old school looks or the new contemporary look of the new Tunas as you put it.

It won't be an easy decision choosing between the two that's for sure as there are some things the 017 has that I wish were on the 037 and vice versa.

For me, however, the 037 is set apart from the rest of the other Tunas for its current and perhaps long term limited distribution - even being excluded in Seikos catalog


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

R.Palace said:


>


Fantastic pic! Haven't seen a payphone in long time.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

mario24601 said:


> Fantastic pic! Haven't seen a payphone in long time.


Haha me neither so I found it to be the perfect photo op

Thanks


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

Greek summer. Dept crisis no more.


----------



## half-past none (Aug 5, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Overall if I had to pick one single reason why I like the older models better I would say: vintage.
> The 017/015/etc look OLD, like they were designed 50 years ago (which is somewhat true).
> These new models are cool, but they are contemporary watches.
> I am a 163 year old man in the body of a 35 year old, so I obviously prefer the vintage looks


You nailed it - that's just what I was feeling 
without knowing exactly what it was.


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

I sold my 017 to fund my new 037. the Blue Fin with the diashield coating is the best, IMHO


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

vintageguy said:


> I sold my 017 to fund my new 037. the Blue Fin with the diashield coating is the best, IMHO


That looks great man, congrats. Really enjoying mine as well. What mesh is that? My strap code mesh is tighter which I like for the watch its paired with but this shark mesh looks nice


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

Just noticed that the sbbn017 and sbbn015 are now listed as "discontinued" on chino watch. Anyone else know if this is true? :think:


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Dex_Ter said:


> Just noticed that the sbbn017 and sbbn015 are now listed as "discontinued" on chino watch. Anyone else know if this is true? :think:


It was expected now that the new models have launched.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

SBBN035 Darth Jr. (?)



















Just arrived this morning. Having owned a Darth, it's obviously not the same thing, but I do like it. Ticks (ha) the Tuna/Quartz/black watch boxes for me, filling up like three holes in my collection that might have otherwise been filled by other watches.

Aside from the Darth Tuna, this is my first 300M quartz model Tuna. So I'm not sure how much carried over from older models to this one, but it's really nice.

The strap is the best OEM Seiko strap I've ever handled. Not quite Isofrane supple, but light years better than the almost hard plastic of some of their older straps.

Lume is shockingly and enthusiastically good. Brighter than my Darth was, certainly brighter than my SBDX001/SKX007 and even Monster.

Crown and bezel action are excellent, typical Seiko precision-feeling.

I do like the older dial and hands better, but this is growing on me quickly. Also, the laser etched Prospex X on the crown is such a step backward from the milled Seiko "S" on other models. Not a big deal though I guess.

Anyway, it's a winner in my book.


----------



## Shmurge (Apr 22, 2012)

My long-waiting new 017! Want to buy BoR bracelet for it.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Pretty sure this is radioactive. This is after passing by a window.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

You either live in a space ship circling very close to the sun or yes, it's extremely impressive. 
Now please stop or I will buy a third tuna, which would be unhealthy as my wife could possibly remove some precious anatomical parts of mine with a butcher knife if that happened.
Thanks a lot


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

scottymac said:


>


My eyes are burning. 
Great shots! I think the Darth Jr will be my Tuna for next year.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Seppia said:


> You either live in a space ship circling very close to the sun or yes, it's extremely impressive.
> Now please stop or I will buy a third tuna, which would be unhealthy as my wife could possibly remove some precious anatomical parts of mine with a butcher knife if that happened.
> Thanks a lot


I'm already hearing steel on steel in the kitchen!


----------



## zznalg (Oct 31, 2009)

I just ordered the blue 037 yesterday from Seiko3s yesterday!
I have no idea when it will ship yet...


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

R.Palace said:


>


The color of that strap gives me goosebumps. Great pic.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MTD (Jul 9, 2011)

037 is hot. Im going add that to my future wish list for the wife lol.


----------



## DeVillean (Jul 7, 2013)

The 037, arrived last week...


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

You betcha


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

So is there a consensus on whether the 037 is limited yet? I still see conflictiing information, but the watch itself definitely does not say LE on it.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

6R15 said:


> So is there a consensus on whether the 037 is limited yet? I still see conflictiing information, but the watch itself definitely does not say LE on it.


doesnt seem to carry a price of a limited edition either, as i saw a couple on rakuten earlier for $835.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

6R15 said:


> So is there a consensus on whether the 037 is limited yet? I still see conflictiing information, but the watch itself definitely does not say LE on it.


As of now the unofficial consensus is that the 037 is a distributor limited model meaning just that - few distributors have it. There is no mention of the 037 in the Seiko lineup of new divers so that's another mystery.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Quick question since this is the Tuna thread:

I have an older SBBN007 model that I kind of want to take with me for swimming. 
I bought it used and have no idea about its current water resistance. I'm sure the battery had to have been changed once or twice in its life. 

Should it it be pressure tested (and where can I do that?) or would it be fine?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

shelfcompact said:


> Quick question since this is the Tuna thread:
> 
> I have an older SBBN007 model that I kind of want to take with me for swimming.
> I bought it used and have no idea about its current water resistance. I'm sure the battery had to have been changed once or twice in its life.
> ...


If you have a local watchmaker/ repair shop with pressure testing equipment that would be fine. I don't think these regular Tunas need anything special for pressure testing. Get it done and then enjoy that watch as Seiko intended, in water.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

^^^ what Shaggy says


----------



## Andoze (Jul 20, 2013)

seems like the blue fin tuna is finding a lot of favour. I must say the Ninja tuna or Darth jnr (I wonder which it will end up being?) is taking my fancy. I have an 017 so it would be a decent companion piece. Thanks to all that have posted.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

037 in the wild


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey Guys,

A while ago I wrote this:



JohnGo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After looking at all those nice Tuna's in this thread, I am sure! I have to get myself a SBBN015 in 2015 :-d
> 
> ...


Today happens to be the day I received my first real Tuna 
I went for the 017 instead of the 015 because I already have a couple of black-shrouded divers in my small collection.

First impressions:

What a finish! Love the interaction between the polished bezel and the blasted shroud.
I love the Original B22 strap, something completely different than the Z22, which is supplied with the cheaper divers.

I thought it was gonna wear bigger than the Baby Tuna, wrong guess, see pics...

Never say never, but I think it's a keeper 

Cheers!

John


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

exc-hulk said:


>


The 'James Bond' Tuna, what a beauty!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

JohnGo said:


> The 'James Bond' Tuna, what a beauty!


Wow, I had no idea until now that James Bond wore a Tuna on screen! Thank you for remaking on it, a cool watch just got even cooler for me.

http://jamesbondwatchesblog.com/2011/12/19/james-bond-watch-photos-seiko-7549-diver-aka-tuna/


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I got excited at first but then.... Roger Moore...
There is only one James Bond, sorry roger


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

JohnGo said:


> The 'James Bond' Tuna, what a beauty!


Thanks !

Roger wear this one in "For your eyes only "


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Wow, I had no idea until now that James Bond wore a Tuna on screen! Thank you for remaking on it, a cool watch just got even cooler for me.
> 
> James Bond Watch Photos: Seiko 7549 diver, a/k/a, "tuna" - James Bond Watches Blog


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Wow, I had no idea until now that James Bond wore a Tuna on screen! Thank you for remaking on it, a cool watch just got even cooler for me.
> 
> James Bond Watch Photos: Seiko 7549 diver, a/k/a, "tuna" - James Bond Watches Blog


Ha, that's nuts. I never knew this as well.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Seppia said:


> I got excited at first but then.... Roger Moore...
> There is only one James Bond, sorry roger


You're right. The Omega ad told me it's Daniel Craig.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

My "Arnie" SBBN015 and 7549-7010 checking into the thread.


----------



## Mike Weinberg (Feb 16, 2006)

exc-hulk said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Roger wear this one in "For your eyes only "


He wore the same watch in a 1980 movie called "Ffolkes" which was later called 'North Sea Hijack," so it was probably his own watch.

Interestingly, the character he played, an ex-commando named Rufus Excalibur Ffolkes, was a far more convincing James Bond type, kind of a James Bond--Special Boat Squadron commando with a beard. Commander Ffolkes was what Roger Moore would have been like as James Bond if he hadn't played James Bond for laughs.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Mike Weinberg said:


> He wore the same watch in a 1980 movie called "Ffolkes" which was later called 'North Sea Hijack," so it was probably his own watch.
> 
> Interestingly, the character he played, an ex-commando named Rufus Excalibur Ffolkes, was a far more convincing James Bond type, kind of a James Bond--Special Boat Squadron commando with a beard. Commander Ffolkes was what Roger Moore would have been like as James Bond if he hadn't played James Bond for laughs.


Thanks for the info.

Interesting to hear...

Aahh, I remember...
In German the movie called "Sprengkommando Atlantik". With James Mason (North by Northwest or alias Capt. Nemo )


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

6R15 said:


> So is there a consensus on whether the 037 is limited yet? I still see conflicting information, but the watch itself definitely does not say LE on it.


From what I have found out so far, it is NOT and L.E. (ie. 000/300 or whatever), but has limited distribution as of right now.
It should be a continuing production model, so given time it will be more common, but for right now retailers are adding a premium to it because they can only get a limited supply of them.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

ganson said:


> From what I have found out so far, it is NOT and L.E. (ie. 000/300 or whatever), but has limited distribution as of right now.
> It should be a continuing production model, so given time it will be more common, but for right now retailers are adding a premium to it because they can only get a limited supply of them.


There's no premium really. 
The prices on Rakuten and Amazon JP are exactly the same between all the 300m models on rubber straps. (33,35,37)


----------



## zznalg (Oct 31, 2009)

I just purchased one at Seiko3s for about $850 USD including shipping (although I might get hit with taxes and/or other charges...). That is about the same as an 015 from Amazon USA.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

...ok, more pics


----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

scottymac said:


> SBBN035 Darth Jr. (?)


 I believe this one has same black shiny finish like the Golgo Tuna. If you are after the real Darth Jr. then it is the SBBN025.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

sistem51 said:


> I believe this one has same black shiny finish like the Golgo Tuna. If you are after the real Darth Jr. then it is the SBBN025.


Hmm?
The 025 is the new full-size Darth. Nothing Jr about it.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

You dudes are referring to "Jr" differently


----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

Oops.. my bad i mean successor to the SBBN013 

In other news there is so much lovin goin' on for the Blue Tuna, How about the SBBN027 Yellow Tuna anyone here digging it?


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

sistem51 said:


> Oops.. my bad i mean successor to the SBBN013
> 
> In other news there is so much lovin goin' on for the Blue Tuna, How about the SBBN027 Yellow Tuna anyone here digging it?


Love the 027 except for the shiny shroud.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

This thread and the pics of the Blue Tuna are a great threat to my bank account!!


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

The current Tuna Trio.


















SBBN037


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

shelfcompact said:


> The current Tuna Trio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome trio !

That blue looks gorgeous !


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## zznalg (Oct 31, 2009)

Great pics! 
Has anybody found a review of the new Tunas? 
BTW, my Blue Fin has shipped!


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Has not left my wrist since I got it


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

sistem51 said:


> How about the SBBN027 Yellow Tuna anyone here digging it?


Not at all. It's a very confused tuna IMO.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> Not at all. It's a very confused tuna IMO.


Lol


----------



## gator_rrt (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone care to reveal the best priced purveyor of that beautiful blue tuna?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Dr_Fierce (Aug 28, 2013)

Robotaz said:


>


Man that is a beautiful watch. In retrospect, the new Tunas are using a similar handset and hour markers, right?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Dr_Fierce said:


> Man that is a beautiful watch. In retrospect, the new Tunas are using a similar handset and hour markers, right?


Yes sir


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Anyone know where to grab the SBBN015 for a steal? Seiko3S on Rakuten had them at $732 USD before selling out, and it looks like they won't be restocking them in anticipation of receiving the updated model.

Unlike watches like the 1st generation Monsters, which are still in plentiful supply many months after being discontinued, the Tunas look like they're disappearing quickly. If that's the case, prices will certainly begin to rise quickly.

Am I wrong in my assessment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

My girlfriend took this 'dirty picture' of me when we were on holiday b-)


----------



## zznalg (Oct 31, 2009)

gator_rrt said:


> Anyone care to reveal the best priced purveyor of that beautiful blue tuna?


At Seiko 3s, including shipping, I paid... 
105,640.00 JPY=852.145 USD


----------



## gator_rrt (Jan 30, 2012)

zznalg said:


> At Seiko 3s, including shipping, I paid...
> 105,640.00 JPY=852.145 USD


No difficulties with international shipping? Last I checked when I was on the site it had a popup stating no shipping to the U.S.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

gator_rrt said:


> No difficulties with international shipping? Last I checked when I was on the site it had a popup stating no shipping to the U.S.


They do ship to the US despite what it says on their page


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> They do ship to the US despite what it says on their page


I do believe you snagged the last one they plan to sell, R.Palace! Jealous!

Here is their current listing. Judging from the broken English, it looks like they will no longer be stocking the 015 in anticipation of receiving the updated model.

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/seiko3s/item/sbbn015/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

broonzbane said:


> I do believe you snagged the last one they plan to sell, R.Palace! Jealous!
> 
> Here is their current listing. Judging from the broken English, it looks like they will no longer be stocking the 015 in anticipation of receiving the updated model.
> 
> ...


I didn't purchase the 015 from them. Just had past purchases.

I do not believe the prices will rise as much as some people think for pre owned 017 or 015 Tunas


----------



## zznalg (Oct 31, 2009)

R.Palace said:


> I didn't purchase the 015 from them. Just had past purchases.


I purchased the 037 from them. I didn't run into any popups or notices of shipping limitations. 
Mine looks like it cleared customs in Los Angeles yesterday. No tracking info since.


----------



## Fanatic (Mar 10, 2011)

I snagged a 015 from Higuchi earlier this week and it's on the way. I believe the stock arrived this week and might be the last batch that Seiko made. Not sure if he's sold out of them yet. His price is about the same as Seiko3S if you include the shipping charge they add.


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

Higuchi is sold out. I tried to get one and was told all gone and can not order more since it's discontinued.

First I went through Chino. At the time of order it was available on their page, placed my order, then got a email that it was sold out the next day.

Guess someone ordered just around the same time and beat me by minutes. 

oh well, I guess the watch gods are trying to tell me to hold out for Puck 1.2 or v.2 or something...


----------



## Canadianjam2 (Oct 29, 2013)

Mainspring13 said:


> Higuchi is sold out. I tried to get one and was told all gone and can not order more since it's discontinued.
> 
> First I went through Chino. At the time of order it was available on their page, placed my order, then got a email that it was sold out the next day.
> 
> ...


I just snagged one on the bay this morning for $820USD including shipping to Canada


----------



## Dr_Fierce (Aug 28, 2013)

Heading home today to a SBBN015 sold to me by a brother on the forums. Will post pics.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

My 017 took its first beating. I am a lockmaster and today when I was securing a rope round a bollard for an incoming ship, the Tuna softly touched the concrete. Resulting in a very small chip on the Hardlex and a small rough edge at 10'o clock on the outer shroud. Damn! Too bad it happened so early since I got the watch this Monday, but guess it is a tool watch, some batlle scars won't hurt it that much ;-)


----------



## gator_rrt (Jan 30, 2012)

Forums first 033 incoming, pics upon arrival of course


----------



## gator_rrt (Jan 30, 2012)

Dr_Fierce said:


> Heading home today to a SBBN015 sold to me by a brother on the forums. Will post pics.


Tracking says its sitting at the doorstep. Wear it in good health!


----------



## Dr_Fierce (Aug 28, 2013)

gator_rrt said:


> Tracking says its sitting at the doorstep. Wear it in good health!










love it man. Thanks so much.


----------



## zznalg (Oct 31, 2009)

https://www.icloud.com/#photos
Blue Fin for dinner!
037 just arrived. It is beautiful!


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

Amazing what a difference a strap can make. I've never been a fan of the wave vent straps that come standard with the 007/009, however, they do a really great job of taming the Darth Tuna (if you have a smaller wrist). Mine are 6 3/4 and this is easily the best fitting strap I've tried on it. It even helps to make the watch not appear as tall.

Was really considering selling the beast despite how much I like it because I just couldn't get a good fit. Best $20 I've spent on this hobby in a long time. 

Figured this may be of some possible use to the smaller wristed out there


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

jr81 said:


> Amazing what a difference a strap can make. I've never been a fan of the wave vent straps that come standard with the 007/009, however, they do a really great job of taming the Darth Tuna (if you have a smaller wrist). Mine are 6 3/4 and this is easily the best fitting strap I've tried on it. It even helps to make the watch not appear as tall.
> 
> Was really considering selling the beast despite how much I like it because I just couldn't get a good fit. Best $20 I've spent on this hobby in a long time.
> 
> Figured this may be of some possible use to the smaller wristed out there


Good to know.
I wasnt a fan of the stock wave strap that came with my darth.
It was either too loose or too tight and not comfortable.
Ive had it on a 24mm ISo which works well but dosnt help with the height.
I just ordered a BC wave vent strap that I will be trying on the Darth as well, be great if it helped it sat down , I like the idea of the added width at the lugs.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Dr_Fierce said:


> love it man. Thanks so much.


Congratulations! I'm happy that catching the Tuna Fever has made you happy.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

This one has been getting a lot of wrist time lately.


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

matthew P said:


> Good to know.
> I wasnt a fan of the stock wave strap that came with my darth.
> It was either too loose or too tight and not comfortable.
> Ive had it on a 24mm ISo which works well but dosnt help with the height.
> I just ordered a BC wave vent strap that I will be trying on the Darth as well, be great if it helped it sat down , I like the idea of the added width at the lugs.


Yeah, pretty much the same experience here. I was going to give the BC strap a shot next if the wave vent didn't work out. They make really nice straps so I'll be interested to see how that works out for you. Good luck!


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

liwang22 said:


> This one has been getting a lot of wrist time lately.
> 
> View attachment 4762626


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

shelfcompact said:


> Love the BoR. Is that a Yobokies?
> I just bought a BoR from another member here but wasn't thinking as it's 20mm and not 22mm!
> I've been kicking myself for that!


Yes, it's from Yobokies and I added a Seiko clasp. It's very comfortable. I like the BC rubber a lot too.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Dr_Fierce said:


> love it man. Thanks so much.


I see you went with the 015 over the "ninja" Tuna. I think you made the right choice. It looks great on your wrist. Enjoy it. Whenever I strap my Tuna on, I fall in love with all over again.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Just came in the mail today.
New to me SBBN007








Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Dr_Fierce (Aug 28, 2013)

matthew P said:


> Good to know.
> I wasnt a fan of the stock wave strap that came with my darth.
> It was either too loose or too tight and not comfortable.
> Ive had it on a 24mm ISo which works well but dosnt help with the height.
> I just ordered a BC wave vent strap that I will be trying on the Darth as well, be great if it helped it sat down , I like the idea of the added width at the lugs.


Matt, I found this thread on various types of rubber straps with a SBBN015. The author tried a bunch of different straps and commented directly on how it affected the height of the watch. You might find it useful.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Being able to post here is way overdue. Not sure I'm going to be able to get this one off my wrist for awhile, other than to change straps.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Being able to post here is way overdue. Not sure I'm going to be able to get this one off my wrist for awhile, other than to change straps.


Cool combo with the wafflestrap !


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Dr_Fierce said:


> Matt, I found this thread on various types of rubber straps with a SBBN015. The author tried a bunch of different straps and commented directly on how it affected the height of the watch. You might find it useful.


THX dr F.... link didnt work fo me but i searched and did some reading.
My BC arrives next week and I will try it on the Darth and my MM300.
I like the look and feel of the 24mm ISO on my darth but if the 185 allows it too sit noticeably lower that would be a bonus.
I hope the straps works on the MM300 as Im not a fan of the look or width of the stock strap and the BC wave pattern has that classic seiko look that should compliment the MM300 when I want to try something different.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My initial impressions of this watch is just an OMG! Meaning I can't believe I didn't get this one sooner. I also have a Shogun and if I had to pick between the two the Shogun would be the one I'd sell. Absolutely love this Tuna, as it just fits my personality. Timing it on time.gov and it is spot on. Hits all the marks perfectly. Never been this impressed with a watch before. Needless to say this will be a keeper for sure!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

You got tunad!
They are an amazing value for money, such a definitive step up in build quality vs the "regular" seikos at half the price that it's almost unfair.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

It might just be me but I'm seeing a massive spike in Tuna Fever cases as of late. So many new Tunas popping on the forum. )


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just took delivery of the 035 "Ninja" Tuna yesterday. Silly of me to have waited this long to get my hands on a Tuna. Shame on me for swearing off quartz movements in the past. I LOVE this thing! The lume is insane. It's a perfect fit for my 7" wrist. I'm already thinking of grabbing either the SBDX013 or SBDX014 when they come out next month. Here's a few Q&Ds.


----------



## Canadianjam2 (Oct 29, 2013)

gshock626 said:


> Just took delivery of the 035 "Ninja" Tuna yesterday. Silly of me to have waited this long to get my hands on a Tuna. Shame on me for swearing off quartz movements in the past. I LOVE this thing! The lume is insane. It's a perfect fit for my 7" wrist. I'm already thinking of grabbing either the SBDX013 or SBDX014 when they come out next month. Here's a few Q&Ds.
> 
> View attachment 4775922
> 
> ...


Sweet....are they now calling this the darth junior? Can't wait for my 015 to arrive!


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Liking the Ninja more and more.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Canadianjam2 said:


> Sweet....are they now calling this the darth junior? Can't wait for my 015 to arrive!


Whatever they end up calling this, it's one badass watch. I'm now looking at the 015 and 017. I think I've caught the fever, and the only cure is more Tunas!


----------



## MattPap (Jun 17, 2006)

I have a question for all of you Tuna lovers (me included): have you tried replacing the battery on your own on a 1000m monocoque case? 
There's an online step by step guide, but I'm really curious if anyone really tried doing it.
I have a SBBN021 with a battery change due for next year, and I'm also considering adding a new style tuna... I'm torn between the 1000m and the 300m design.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


>


Is that an OEM strap? Where did you get yours? Looks sweet on the Tuna.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Ottovonn said:


> Is that an OEM strap? Where did you get yours? Looks sweet on the Tuna.


Looks like a WJean MM300 rubber


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

R.Palace said:


> Looks like a WJean MM300 rubber


You are correct....wjean.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Tuna Trio...Darth, 007, SBDX011.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

longstride said:


> View attachment 4782202
> 
> 
> Tuna Trio...Darth, 007, SBDX011.




Holy trio !


----------



## Fanatic (Mar 10, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


> You are correct....wjean.


What is your opinion on the wjean strap? I'm considering one. I wore my MM300 exclusively on the oem strap and loved it, but I know quality is a bit different.


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Fanatic said:


> What is your opinion on the wjean strap? I'm considering one. I wore my MM300 exclusively on the oem strap and loved it, but I know quality is a bit different.


I've never had the OEM MM300 strap so can't give you comparison. However I like the wjean. Actually have had it for awhile, but didn't look right on my other watches. It's stiff, but boiled it and it's now a little softer and conforms to my wrist better. Buckle matches the shroud perfectly.


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

idkfa said:


>


This is exactly how I wear my sbbn015 and I enjoy wearing it more than any other watch I own.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

No filter, was able to catch some lighting & give the 017 even more of a vintage feel.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Lovin' it...


----------



## Walli77jp (Dec 27, 2014)

Your watch shows Friday 26th. pic from June?


Morethan1 said:


> View attachment 4785962


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Being able to post here is way overdue. Not sure I'm going to be able to get this one off my wrist for awhile, other than to change straps.


Where do you get the waffle straps from? I've only seen them in 20mm, would love to try one on my 017 if I can find a mm.

Edit - Just realised this was already asked and the answer given, forget this post.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## MTD (Jul 9, 2011)

idkfa said:


>


What strap is that? Seiko or other?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

MTD said:


> What strap is that? Seiko or other?


BC 284 it looks like. If so, IMO the best rubber alternative to the stock Seiko strap

Edit: or might be Seiko flat vent. Either way, check out the BC if you already haven't.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

idkfa said:


>


That is another perfect combo !

Need those flat vent.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

exc-hulk said:


> That is another perfect combo !
> 
> Need those flat vent.


Watchgecko in the UK is a great source for the BC 284. Nice color choices too.

The Watch Prince is another option but they are often out of stock.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

exc-hulk said:


> That is another perfect combo !
> 
> Need those flat vent.


+1. I've had mine on a Seiko flat vent and really liked it.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

I have a SEIKO DAL1BZ in my stock room.

So swapped the golden keeper and clasp to the keeper and clasp of the OEM rubber of the SBBN017.


Great combo.


But big thank you for your info liwang !


----------



## Dr_Fierce (Aug 28, 2013)

liwang22 said:


> Watchgecko in the UK is a great source for the BC 284. Nice color choices too.
> 
> The Watch Prince is another option but they are often out of stock.


What rubber strap do you all like the most on the Tuna? I have a Seiko flat vent which I like but would be interested in trying a natural rubber strap


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Dr_Fierce said:


> What rubber strap do you all like the most on the Tuna? I have a Seiko flat vent which I like but would be interested in trying a natural rubber strap


I've had the best experience with Bonetto Cinturini 284 (flat vent) and 285 (wave vent). My reasons are:

1. These two BC models are made to accept Seiko fat spring bars.

2. They look like classic Seiko straps but are much softer than comparable Seiko straps. Note: the Seiko spring drive Tuna strap is the best I've ever tried on but I believe they are like $185 USD.

3. They smell like vanilla and are natural rubber and feel very comfortable to me.

4. The price is fair.

The only negative to me is I don't like their shiny buckles. I swap them with brushed buckles from Crown & Buckle.

Also Chronoworld is another good source for BC straps.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

I think many of the TUNA owners like Isofrane.

I am big fan of the OEM rubber on my SBBN017.

On my golden TUNA I prefer the SEIKO Z22 Wave.


----------



## Dr_Fierce (Aug 28, 2013)

RE the Spring Bars. I imagine I would just use them from my existing band/bracelet?


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Dr_Fierce said:


> RE the Spring Bars. I imagine I would just use them from my existing band/bracelet?


Not a simple answer around these parts. Personally I prefer to use straps meant for OEM Seiko fat diameter spring bars measuring 2.5 mm around the middle and 1.1 mm at the lug holes. These measurements are bigger than standard spring bars typically used.

Therefore for Seiko diver rubber straps and the BC straps meant to use fatter Seiko springbars I'd use the springbars that came with your Tuna.

Some people are OK with stuffing the fat spring bars of Seiko divers into smaller diameter holes of standard rubber straps such as the Isofrane. Often these folks recommend using a little silicone grease to help ease the fatter spring bar in.

Really anal people like me seek out special (thinner in the middle only) springbars to use with Seiko divers and regular hole size straps. Twente(o) on eBay sells regular middle diameter spring bars with 1.1 mm tips to fit the wider spring bar holes of the Seiko diver case.

I hope I explained it well enough.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Regarding the fuzz about the Z22 Flat-vent, I have one in my strap-box, will try it next week. But since I hated the Z22 on my SKX I am curious to see if I have other experiences with it on this watch.
For the time being I decided to put it on a new Nato that was also in the box.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hadley Roma model MS3260 is a nice flat vent like the Z22, with a much better buckle. I'm so used to the Seiko OEM Z22 flat vent that came with my 17 year old 173, softness isn't an issue with me.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

liwang22 said:


> Really anal people like me seek out special (thinner in the middle only) springbars to use with Seiko divers and regular hole size straps. Twente(o) on eBay sells regular middle diameter spring bars with 1.1 mm tips to fit the wider spring bar holes of the Seiko diver case.
> 
> I hope I explained it well enough.


Hi five, fellow really anal friend (well that sounds kinda weird)!
I also recommend twente(o) skinny fat spring bars, slipping a fat spring bar into an Isofrane might be feasible, but good luck slipping it out 
Twente(o) bars cost like $5 shipped for 5 spring bars, it's not likely to bankrupt anybody.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Seppia said:


> Hi five, fellow really anal friend (well that sounds kinda weird)!
> I also recommend twente(o) skinny fat spring bars, slipping a fat spring bar into an Isofrane might be feasible, but good luck slipping it out
> Twente(o) bars cost like $5 shipped for 5 spring bars, it's not likely to bankrupt anybody.


This conversation is getting weird, Seppia.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

I put the fat springbars in an ISO and easily take them out with a little hand soap, no problem.

I just like the stock Seiko strap on my Darth a lot so the ISO doesn't get much wrist time.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

MTD said:


> What strap is that? Seiko or other?


Here you go:

SEIKO Rubber Strap 22mm Straight bent for Tuna/ P-22DAL1BP | seiyajapan.com


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

Back in the fold with some newly acquired Tuna


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

smalls said:


> Back in the fold with some newly acquired Tuna


Congrats !

Great shot !


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

Kinetic Tuna.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Only had it since Friday and it's already my favorite watch.


----------



## Canadianjam2 (Oct 29, 2013)

Has anybody noticed the prices seem to be going up on the SBBN015's? Also becoming less available new at less than $850USD


----------



## ssmith3046 (Jun 21, 2015)

That's a good look.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Glad I have my SBBN015 on today


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

At first I was a bit afraid...

SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr

But my Xperia Z2 is still working just fine


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

ARE YOU CRAZY?
you are SHOWERING with a 300m WR watch, AND using soap?
I am surprised your tuna did not self combust or disintegrate on the spot


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Only had it since Friday and it's already my favorite watch.


This combo is really awesome. 
One of my favorites so far, together with the all-metal one on the 015 bracelet. 
I have a combo in mind that I think might result in a winner, will try it as soon as I manage to take off my skx009, who has been basically monopolizing my wrist in the last month.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seppia said:


> This combo is really awesome.
> One of my favorites so far, together with the all-metal one on the 015 bracelet.
> I have a combo in mind that I think might result in a winner, will try it as soon as I manage to take off my skx009, who has been basically monopolizing my wrist in the last month.


Thanks! I bought that strap a long time ago for my SKX173 but didn't like the combo. The keeper on the stock strap doesn't slid up the strap far enough to hold the tail down. Hate excess strap sticking out. Anyway swapped it out for a flat vent I had, which I do like that look, but then remembered I had the MM strap. Rest is history Really liked your all metal look and would like to get a 015 bracelet one day.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Not all lumes are created equal


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seppia said:


> ARE YOU CRAZY?
> you are SHOWERING with a 300m WR watch, AND using soap?
> I am surprised your tuna did not self combust or disintegrate on the spot


I like to live on the edge b-)


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Just in.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

jswing said:


> Just in.


WOW congrats!!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

William Ayin said:


> WOW congrats!!


Thanks! I was somewhat concerned about two all black Tunas being too much, but the Darth and Spring Drive are very, very different.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

jswing said:


> Thanks! I was somewhat concerned about two all black Tunas being too much, but the Darth and Spring Drive are very, very different.


Beautiful combo. My wife definitely would not know the difference.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I see what you're doing here.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

She still thinks I only changed the bracelet
:ninja:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seppia said:


> She still thinks I only changed the bracelet
> :ninja:


Love the 017 on the bracelet. Hope to find that bracelet one day, or sell me yours and I won't tell the wife


----------



## PsychoKandy (Sep 7, 2014)

I am joining the Tuna fever very soon. Bought my SBBN017 but now its detained at the customs. Will collect it on Monday after paying the tax.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I have just cleared out all of my expensive pieces since I am moving next week, but I managed to sell a few odds and ends on eBay and pick up a new SBBN035 from Chino.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

walrusmonger said:


> I have just cleared out all of my expensive pieces since I am moving next week, but I managed to sell a few odds and ends on eBay and pick up a new SBBN035 from Chino.


The 035 looks great. Very tempting to pick one up to go with my 037


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

017, and 035...


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

I love this watch! 

Seiko SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

SBBN015 + Goglo shroud + Omega mesh










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm googling Omega mesh right now. Looks great


----------



## Mike Weinberg (Feb 16, 2006)

jswing said:


> Thanks! I was somewhat concerned about two all black Tunas being too much, but the Darth and Spring Drive are very, very different.


I also have a Darth, and I can't wait to get that SBDB009! What a beautiful piece of work! Wear them both in good health. They are sufficiently different that neither should get jealous of the other.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Radioactive lume!










My darth tuna and my father's watch, the damasko da37.

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Cool! Wrist shots with dad!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

liwang22 said:


> I'm googling Omega mesh right now. Looks great


Probably worth more than the watch 
Make sure you're sitting when you check the price lol


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Decided to try out some metal on the 035. I like it.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I've seen that bracelet tried on the Darth and Emperor multiple times and honestly, hated it.

However, with yours having the polished, shiny surfaces, I think it looks pretty darn good!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Robotaz said:


> I've seen that bracelet tried on the Darth and Emperor multiple times and honestly, hated it.
> 
> However, with yours having the polished, shiny surfaces, I think it looks pretty darn good!


Thanks. The other thing is the design/shape of the link pieces. I don't care for the angled machining on the "type II" style link pieces; much prefer the original smooth curve of the links that this one has.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Seppia said:


> Probably worth more than the watch
> Make sure you're sitting when you check the price lol


There's always the wjean shark mesh at a fraction of the price. Not quite as nice, but still nice.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

scottymac said:


> Thanks. The other thing is the design/shape of the link pieces. I don't care for the angled machining on the "type II" style link pieces; much prefer the original smooth curve of the links that this one has.


Yes, I agree completely. Matches that watch very well.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Took delivery of this badass yesterday. Daddy like!


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

I blame this thread and all of you for my recent order of the sbbn017 fron seiko3.

With the Japanese yen in an equally crappy state as the Aud, and rumours of the 017 being discontinued... I just couldn't resist. 
Love the all steel look and I'm definitely hoping it wears alot smaller than the actual size. 

Was actually thinking of waiting for the halios pick 1.5 but the history of the tuna, the enthusiasm of tuna owners, and the killer look.... I just couldn't resist.

Will post pictures once I receive it and have "seasoned" the strap in some boiling water.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Joining the Tuna family. This is all Seppias fault, with his rabid support for Tunas, it pushed me over the edge!

I went back and forth between this and the 037. The bracelet on the 015 is awesome!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Out of curiosity how can I tell when my Tuna was manufactured? I think I got one of the last remaining in Higuchi stock. There is a little dot over the 2nd quarter of the 20 on the case back. 

Presumably that implies a battery change during the 2nd quarter of 2020? 5 Yr Battery so my watch was made sometime between April and June 2015? 

Thanks!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Out of curiosity how can I tell when my Tuna was manufactured? I think I got one of the last remaining in Higuchi stock. There is a little dot over the 2nd quarter of the 20 on the case back.
> 
> Presumably that implies a battery change during the 2nd quarter of 2020? 5 Yr Battery so my watch was made sometime between April and June 2015?
> 
> Thanks!


It's the first 2 digits of the serial #. The first digit is the last digit of the year, the second digit is the month. You do have to know the decade. For the months, oct, nov, dec, are O, N, and D.

This would be May 2015....


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks. Oct 2014 is what I found.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats man! Always a pleasure to enable


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Holy Tuna! No watch has had me more awestruck than the Emperor Tuna since I began this crazy hobby 7 years ago. It is glorious! The phrase "pictures don't do it justice" certainly applies here. It looks much better in person than all the pics/vids I've seen. In the flesh this thing exudes quality and has a presence like none other due to its size and unique looks. I was afraid it would look cartoon-ish on my barely 7" wrist, but I think I can actually pull it off. Here's a few Q&Ds:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Seppia said:


> Congrats man! Always a pleasure to enable


The problem is now I want a 2nd! Haven't had this 4 hours and one isn't enough.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> The problem is now I want a 2nd! Haven't had this 4 hours and one isn't enough.


A Darth Tuna would be an excellent addition.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

gshock626 said:


> Holy Tuna! No watch has had me more awestruck than the Emperor Tuna since I began this crazy hobby 7 years ago. It is glorious! The phrase "pictures don't do it justice" certainly applies here. It looks much better in person than all the pics/vids I've seen. In the flesh this thing exudes quality and has a presence like none other due to its size and unique looks. I was afraid it would look cartoon-ish on my barely 7" wrist, but I think I can actually pull it off. Here's a few Q&Ds:
> 
> View attachment 4874130
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic! I've always been scared of the emperor with a 7" wrist, but I finally bit the bullet and ordered a sbdx014.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

jswing said:


> Looks fantastic!


Thanks!



> I've always been scared of the emperor with a 7" wrist, but I finally bit the bullet and ordered a sbdx014.


Nice! Please post pics when you receive it. I've been looking at the 014 as well. This Tuna fever thingie is insane...

The Emperor definitely wears smaller than its specs. I was "scared" as well but just had to try it out. Been eyeing the thing for a few years now. As you can see from my mirror wrist shot (first pic in my post) it doesn't look too big on a 7" wrist. My wrists aren't particularly flat either. Actually my left wrist is more like 6.9" so if yours is an actual 7 then it should look fine. It's thick but I wouldn't want it any thinner. I think it would look out of proportion if it was thinner given its diameter. Plus, the thickness is part of its "badassery".


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

gshock626 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Nice! Please post pics when you receive it. I've been looking at the 014 as well. This Tuna fever thingie is insane...
> 
> The Emperor definitely wears smaller than its specs. I was "scared" as well but just had to try it out. Been eyeing the thing for a few years now. As you can see from my mirror wrist shot (first pic in my post) it doesn't look too big on a 7" wrist. My wrists aren't particularly flat either. Actually my left wrist is more like 6.9" so if yours is an actual 7 then it should look fine. It's thick but I wouldn't want it any thinner. I think it would look out of proportion if it was thinner given its diameter.


I keep thinking about the classic sbdx011 as well, but already have a Darth, so we'll see. Not too worried about the thickness since I wear the thicker SBEX001, it's the width that always concerned me, and honestly on most wrist shots it looks humongous, but in your mirror shot it looks manageable. Can't wait to try it, should be just a couple weeks now.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

jswing said:


> it's the width that always concerned me, and honestly on most wrist shots it looks humongous, but in your mirror shot it looks manageable.


I haven't had any issues/concerns with the width. I think you'll be fine. And yes, it does look ginormous in most pics. That's why it took me years to finally pull the trigger, and why I posted the mirror pic to help quell any fears of its size.


----------



## jjalpha (Dec 14, 2012)

I'll admit the Tuna was never on my radar due to it being quartz. But the more pictures I see of it, the more it grew on me, and when I learned that it was very likely going to be replaced by the next-gen tunas, I had to act and snapped this up. I guess quartz watches can be cool too


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Most difficult watch ever to photograph... Let's try B&W


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

jjalpha;18809490TT said:


> I'll admit the Tuna was never on my radar due to it being quartz. But the more pictures I see of it, the more it grew on me, and when I learned that it was very likely going to be replaced by the next-gen tunas, I had to act and snapped this up. I guess quartz watches can be cool too


Same thing happened to me 2 weeks ago ;-) Also ordered because they would be replaced and never imagined that I could bond with a quartz... Love this watch!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

JohnGo said:


> Most difficult watch ever to photograph... Let's try B&W
> 
> View attachment 4885698




















This thing's a camera whore


----------



## half-past none (Aug 5, 2013)

JohnGo said:


> Same thing happened to me 2 weeks ago ;-) Also ordered because they would be replaced and never imagined that I could bond with a quartz... Love this watch!


Me too. Not sure the tuna mightn't be the coolest watch ever regardless of quartz/auto (JMO, still in the 'honeymoon phase'!)


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

R.Palace said:


> This thing's a camera whore


Beautiful pics!!! But not the easiest to photograph with all those reflections ;-)


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

half-past none said:


> Me too. Not sure the tuna mightn't be the coolest watch ever regardless of quartz/auto (JMO, still in the 'honeymoon phase'!)


Yep, there's something about the Tuna that draws WIS. I'm not sure what it is. It's certainly flipped often, but at some point or another, after brief exposure to the watch via forum pictures, one catches Tuna Fever. It strikes without warning and is sometimes so sudden that the WIS snaps back to reality and finds himself at Seiya's web site, his mouse cursor hovering perilously above the "Add to Cart" button.

The only cure? More Tuna.


----------



## LibriumW (Mar 31, 2013)

Searched Rakuten today for the 015/017 and the few remaining seems to be more expensive now than the new ones, sigh.


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

Chino watch seems to have them re-stocked them.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ganson said:


>


An orange strap just works great with these. Going to have to get me one for my 017.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

As a fairly new Tuna owner myself, wanted to congratulate all the new Tuna owners; old style and new..especially love all the 017s that have been posted lately!


----------



## Fanatic (Mar 10, 2011)

Received my 015 last week, love it:









Its more sophisticated little brother makes a cameo appearance:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Absolutely love this watch! Will be on my wrist a lot next week at Pensacola Beach.










Did I mention I really like the watch.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

can't wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry for the slightly OT question, but I didn't think it was worth starting a new thread about. 

Are there any other Seiko's that use the same shroud/case as the Tuna? I just got the 0015 and love the watch. I find it extremely comfortable. I would love to find a less expensive option to use as a rough stuff/yard work/camping/mountain biking/etc... watch. 

I was looking at the SRP639 but the lugs on that look quite a bit longer than the Tuna. Also I'm leaning towards a Quartz due to how I intend to use it. 

My fall back is to hunt down a 017 on the sales forum, but prices on those seem to be rising. There is one on the forum now for just $20 less than I paid for my 015! That won't work.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sorry for the slightly OT question, but I didn't think it was worth starting a new thread about.
> 
> Are there any other Seiko's that use the same shroud/case as the Tuna? I just got the 0015 and love the watch. I find it extremely comfortable. I would love to find a less expensive option to use as a rough stuff/yard work/camping/mountain biking/etc... watch.
> 
> ...


Hands-on with the Seiko Fieldmaster a.k.a. Field Tuna - Monochrome Watches

It is automatic, however.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Interesting. That one is so close to the price of a new 017 that I would have to think twice about it. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Wasn't sure how much cheaper you wanted. From a quick eBay search I am seeing the Fieldmaster for $400 or so and the 017 for a little under $700. This is in USD, of course.

EDIT: Whoops. I was looking at prices for the solar SBDL021 chrono, not the SBDC011. Similar design though.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## ohfivepro (Jun 7, 2011)

Todays arrival is an SBBN017 to go with last weeks SBBN029 - matte & polished perfection.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

ohfivepro said:


> Todays arrival is an SBBN017 to go with last weeks SBBN029 - matte & polished perfection.


Nice to see both finishes in the same pic! Have fun ;-)


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

The latest addition to my school of Tuna.

I received my new Seiko SRP653K1 yesterday afternoon. I've been anticipating this watch for almost 2 months.

A friend of mine picked one up at Changi Airport in Singapore and has been waiting for a friend of his to bring it back to the states for me. That finally happened.

I opened the box and it's nicely marked with Seiko's 50th anniversary logo. The watch itself is big. It's as big as I expected. I'm a Tuna guy soilike big.

I'd forgotten that it has a curved case back unlike my other tunas. It sits on the wrist in a comfortable manner.

Today was my first day with it on my wrist. 
My initial impressions of the watch are that it is a Tuna, and it feels like a high quality tuna.

The silicone band is much more comfortable than the rubber band that is standard on the Emperor tuna and the Darth Tuna. The SRP653K1 seems to sit lower on the wrist than the other tunas.

This is due to the curved case back. What this means practical terms, is that the watch seems to wear smaller than my Emperor Tuna and my Darth Tuna. Or the other Tunas for that matter.

TheDRP653K1 is a stunning watch. The blue shroud, blue bezel and blue face contrasts nicely with the yellow secondhand.

One thing that I noticed is the illumination on the hands was still visible at 5:30 a.m. this morning. It was easy to read the time.

All the markings line up across the bezel and the dial. I'll have to order a Bosphorus straps leather band for this, or maybe a Gas Gas bones NATO strap.








































































Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

A pic and a question:










This is the SBBN019. I am looking into getting this on a NATO. Would anyone know if it is 22MM or 24MM? I did a brief search but did not find anything definite.

Happy Tuna Friday!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

White Tuna said:


> A pic and a question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lug width is 22mm.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you very much! Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## ohfivepro (Jun 7, 2011)

White Tuna said:


> A pic and a question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might want to look into getting a 2 part NATO / ZULU strap as the watch sits quite high on the wrist already before you put a layer of nylon underneath it too. Also, 22mm lug width confirmed.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Flat-Vent Weekend ;-)


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

This thing looks good from all angles.


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

Here's one of mine.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Would you be able to post a lume comparison shot of these two watches? I would love to know how the old lume compares to the new lume. Thanks!!!


ohfivepro said:


> Todays arrival is an SBBN017 to go with last weeks SBBN029 - matte & polished perfection.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Can I play?


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## ohfivepro (Jun 7, 2011)

Degr8n8 said:


> Would you be able to post a lume comparison shot of these two watches? I would love to know how the old lume compares to the new lume. Thanks!!!


Apologies for the bad pics but you should get a good idea from these. Edit - it's the middle of the day and the sun's out so I'll take another couple tonight when it's dark.
Tuna, Platinum Ocean, White Dolphin

Tunas Vs Panerai - no contest really. The Tunas are all great but the 1000m ones do seem to have the edge over the 300ms.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

jswing said:


> Lug width is 22mm.





ohfivepro said:


> You might want to look into getting a 2 part NATO / ZULU strap as the watch sits quite high on the wrist already before you put a layer of nylon underneath it too. Also, 22mm lug width confirmed.


Thank you both.

Have it on a 20MM (What I have in stock) NATO and I am loving it.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

White Tuna said:


> Thank you both.
> 
> Have it on a 20MM (What I have in stock) NATO and I am loving it.
> 
> ...


Great match!


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

jswing said:


> Great match!


Thank you, got lucky. This NATO is so much more comfortable than the stock strap. :-(


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

ohfivepro said:


> Apologies for the bad pics but you should get a good idea from these. Edit - it's the middle of the day and the sun's out so I'll take another couple tonight when it's dark.
> Tuna, Platinum Ocean, White Dolphin
> 
> Tunas Vs Panerai - no contest really. The Tunas are all great but the 1000m ones do seem to have the edge over the 300ms.


It looks like the lume of the newer models is a bit brighter than the already radioactive lume on the previous generation models. That's impressive.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Can I play?


This Tuna is very cool: full metal, 4R36 movement, I will install SRP227 or SRP585 hands, I don' t like those full white Monter hands.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Can I play?


That's debatable haha

"Baby" Tunas as they're referred to and other shrouded Seiko watches such as the Fieldmaster are considered by some to be Tunas. I myself don't but thats me being a Tuna elitist lol


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

I got to admit: i'm a big big big fan of the 015's bracelet. After wearing it exclusively on isofrane, i literally rediscover this watch on bracelet.
It just works so well with the case, it looks like an industrial object taken straight from an uchrony (i guess it's the definition of "steam punk").
I'm pretty sure that this watch will become a classic.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Went Quartz for Church today. Darth Tuna on a GasGasBones NATO.



























Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> That's debatable haha
> 
> "Baby" Tunas as they're referred to and other shrouded Seiko watches such as the Fieldmaster are considered by some to be Tunas. I myself don't but thats me being a Tuna elitist lol


When I first started looking into tunas, I almost made the mistake of taking a shrouded monster as a tuna... But this forum guided me down the path of tuna purity and I pulled the trigger on a sbbn017. =)


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

tiagu said:


> View attachment 4937809
> 
> 
> I got to admit: i'm a big big big fan of the 015's bracelet. After wearing it exclusively on isofrane, i literally rediscover this watch on bracelet.
> ...


Maybe it's too soon, but I think it's already a modern classic.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

jswing said:


> Maybe it's too soon, but I think it's already a modern classic.


It looks fantastic... Does Seiko sell it on its own? (as I got the 017 on rubber) 
Or must I wait for a 015 owner to sell their strap online?


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Soulspawn said:


> It looks fantastic... Does Seiko sell it on its own? (as I got the 017 on rubber)
> Or must I wait for a 015 owner to sell their strap online?


Pretty sure you can buy it separately. I think Seiya used to sell it, but I don't see it on their site now.


----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

Soulspawn said:


> It looks fantastic... Does Seiko sell it on its own? (as I got the 017 on rubber)
> Or must I wait for a 015 owner to sell their strap online?


It's rare to see a SBBN015 owner sell their bracelet as they are really comfy to wear and its a perfect match on a Tuna may it be 017 or 015.

Try to look at Rakuten some shops still sell the bracelet on its own but be prepared to pay a few $$$. Its gonna be harder to get them now as the SBBN015 is already discontinued.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Trying my Darth on time factors NATO. It makes the watch sit higher but it looks cool 

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## STAC (Jun 4, 2009)

What is the definition of a Tuna then? Marine master line specifically? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Height. That is one thing that I have been noticing. The Darth sits notably higher on a NATO strap.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

STAC said:


> What is the definition of a Tuna then? Marine master line specifically?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A


I'll let the gurus chime in but the short answer is yes. Although I'm unsure when the MM designation came about as I'm aware the earlier Tunas didn't have that written on the dial


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Not a guru but I have always felt that there is a very clear lineage of Tuna watches. A watch, automatic or quartz, that can trace its design back to the 6159-022 and following watches is a Tuna. Putting a shroud on a Monster does not make a Tuna.


----------



## STAC (Jun 4, 2009)

Gotcha. I have at least one real Tuna then. I also apparently like divers. Left to right: Tag Heuer (because I am a fan of Gulf Racing livery), Bell & Ross Hydromax, Ball TMT diver, Emperor Tuna, older Seiko diver (I don't know the model number), new as of last night SRP653.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

That's open to debate, though. I notice that the second post in this thread shows a chart that differentiates shrouded divers from Tunas.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f281/concise-history-seiko-professional-dive-watches-170010.html

If that is the case there may be additional history involved with the Tuna name.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I think most enthusiasts agree that the "Tuna" nickname refers to Seiko's shrouded professional divers' watches. So, while some Seiko watches borrow design elements from the Prospex Tuna divers, such as the shroud, they aren't Tunas per se. 

But, to be honest, I think that "Tuna" can refer to any watch with a shroud. There's a level of exclusivity that some of us, myself included, enjoy in owning a Seiko Tuna. Some might say that calling all shrouded watches "Tunas" waters down the term, making Tunas seem less exclusive. But, then again, it's a nickname invented by watch idiots -- ahem, enthusiasts -- the same people who came up with names like the Sumo and its lesser known and bawdy counterpart, the Camel Toe. So, there's no rule set in stone. Call your watch whatever you want and have fun. :-!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

STAC said:


> Gotcha. I have at least one real Tuna then. I also apparently like divers. Left to right: Tag Heuer (because I am a fan of Gulf Racing livery), Bell & Ross Hydromax, Ball TMT diver, Darth Tuna, older Seiko diver (I don't know the model number), new as of last night SRP653.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice collection. What you have there is actually the Emperor Tuna, but it's pretty much the Darth but slightly larger and powered by a mechanical movement. One day I'll check it out at the Seiko boutique and compare it to my Darth. I think the new Monster Tunas look pretty cool too.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I took this picture for my "Books with Watches" thread. Man I love the Darth.


----------



## ohfivepro (Jun 7, 2011)

Ottovonn said:


> It looks like the lume of the newer models is a bit brighter than the already radioactive lume on the previous generation models. That's impressive.


300m Tuna, Platinum Ocean, White Dolphin - 10 seconds under a fairly low light buld and then a quick pic. In this one they all look much the same so I don't think there's any real difference between the newest models and the older ones.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

I am wearing my Darth today. What is a tuna? That's a great question. Has it expanded?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

idkfa said:


> That's open to debate, though. I notice that the second post in this thread shows a chart that differentiates shrouded divers from Tunas.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f281/concise-history-seiko-professional-dive-watches-170010.html
> 
> If that is the case there may be additional history involved with the Tuna name.


I've been looking for more Tuna-related reading material. Thanks!


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

I keep hearing mixed views on the new lume. Many say its better, yet some say its the same.I remember my Sumo having better lume than my Tuna by far. Anyone able to show a comparison shot of the new Tuna and Sumo lume?


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

Is a VW a Porsche? My FrankinMonster has a shroud, but that does not make it a Tuna. So, NO! you can't play. Come on back with a Tuna, and be welcome.



Sprint Veloce said:


> Can I play?


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Degr8n8 said:


> I keep hearing mixed views on the new lume. Many say its better, yet some say its the same.I remember my Sumo having better lume than my Tuna by far. Anyone able to show a comparison shot of the new Tuna and Sumo lume?


It's undoubtedly brighter, and longer lasting. There are some lume comparisons in this thread, https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-sbbn035-ninja-tuna-%A1-2123890.html some in the opening post, and more towards the end. No sumo, but SKX's, GS, MM300... I bought another 017 a couple weeks ago, and it's a similar difference.

035, and 017.


----------



## STAC (Jun 4, 2009)

So externally, with no way to compare size of the two, the difference is the missing day of week from the Emperor to the Darth? What other external differences am I missing as there isn't a way to tell the difference between an automatic and a quartz watch from the outside really (of course, other than the "Automatic" stamped on the dial). Is automatic vs quartz the primary difference between the two? 

Thanks


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

STAC said:


> So externally, with no way to compare size of the two, the difference is the missing day of week from the Emperor to the Darth? What other external differences am I missing as there isn't a way to tell the difference between an automatic and a quartz watch from the outside really (of course, other than the "Automatic" stamped on the dial). Is automatic vs quartz the primary difference between the two?
> 
> Thanks


The watches are pretty similar, even though I haven't handled the Emperor in real life.

Here are some images I found off Google. Notice the size difference between the quartz 1000m Tunas and the Emperor Tuna, which you have. The top and bottom of the shroud on the Emperor also slopes over the strap unlike the Darth and Golden Tunas. That said, both watches share the monocoque case design. The handset on the Emperor is also quite different from that of the Darth. And the Emperor does not have the day on the dial.


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

I honestly think Seiko started using the newer lume on the preceding spring drive models from recent production. I think they're just stating the new lume on the new tunas as a selling point.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

JoeTritium said:


> Is a VW a Porsche? My FrankinMonster has a shroud, but that does not make it a Tuna. So, NO! you can't play. Come on back with a .


This a real Tuna, a full metal Tuna. 4R36 movement is fantastic, very nice dial beautiful Tuna :-!. I will upgrade hands with SRP585 hands

































Have a look to those Tuna hands, they are awesome










And if I can find a cool domed Crystal sapphir whith blue AR this Tuna will be incredible b-)

Crystaltimes blue AR DOUBLE DOME SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL for SEIKO PROSPEX SRP637 SRP639 SRP641


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

Passive/aggressive much? Ok! in your world thats a Tuna, enjoy.



Sprint Veloce said:


> This a real Tuna, a full metal Tuna. 4R36 movement is fantastic, very nice dial beautiful Tuna :-!. I will upgrade hands with SRP585 hands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

So excited!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

some pool pics..


----------



## STAC (Jun 4, 2009)

Ottovonn said:


> The watches are pretty similar, even though I haven't handled the Emperor in real life.
> 
> Here are some images I found off Google. Notice the size difference between the quartz 1000m Tunas and the Emperor Tuna, which you have. The top and bottom of the shroud on the Emperor also slopes over the strap unlike the Darth and Golden Tunas. That said, both watches share the monocoque case design. The handset on the Emperor is also quite different from that of the Darth. And the Emperor does not have the day on the dial.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed information Ottovon.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Very impressed. 
I was not expecting this level of quality at this price point... Nor was I expecting a watch with this diameter to wear so small! 
Very very happy with my sbbn017 tuna indeed. I, for what it's worth, am a fan of the hour and minute hands.









I think this one's a keeper.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

017, Darth, Bluna, Ninja...


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

BDC said:


> 017, Darth, Bluna, Ninja...


Noob question here, but how did you get the Kanji day to show up at 9pm? When I was playing with my day settings on the 017, it seems to only show the Kanji from 12 midnight to 1am.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Just set the day to Kanji in the AM.

Edit: It's 8:45 AM in the photo...


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

BDC said:


> Just set the day to Kanji in the AM.
> 
> Edit: It's 8:45 AM in the photo...


Thanks. I didn't realise you could set the day that way.


----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

STAC said:


> Thanks for the detailed information Ottovon.


Also a few more info im gonna add is the Emperor Tuna has a Titanium PVD shroud and the Darth Tuna has a Ceramic shroud.


----------



## rleetal (Sep 13, 2012)

Please,get to know your watch


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

.... it. Got bored of my 50 anni Sumo. Flipped it at a 50 percent profit and got a 015 Tuna incoming.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssmith3046 (Jun 21, 2015)

bigduke6 said:


> .... it. Got bored of my 50 anni Sumo. Flipped it at a 50 percent profit and got a 015 Tuna incoming.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


The 015 is a keeper!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

ssmith3046 said:


> The 015 is a keeper!


Yes, it is!

Seiko SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Canadianjam2 (Oct 29, 2013)

Never realized how much i would love this thing! its stealing alot of wrist time these days! And by the way getting a sniff of vanilla on the days i wear the 015 makes it even better!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

015 enjoying some relax in Penang


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hope so. Tend to get bored quickly these days. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

The Emperor in court today










Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

And Still the best looking Tuna...









Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

Sporting my third Tuna.:-!:-!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm considering picking up another Tuna to go with my 015. The next one will play the role of my weekend watch for camping, yardwork, biking, etc... It will live exclusively on a rubber strap. 

I am considering an old school 017 ($668) or the new 035 ($798).....any opinions?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm considering picking up another Tuna to go with my 015. The next one will play the role of my weekend watch for camping, yardwork, biking, etc... It will live exclusively on a rubber strap.
> 
> I am considering an old school 017 ($668) or the new 035 ($798).....any opinions?


IMO the 017 would be too similar to the 015 to justify purchasing it. Id spring for the 035


----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> next one will play the role of my weekend watch for camping, yardwork, biking, etc... It will live exclusively on a rubber strap.
> 
> I am considering an old school 017 ($668) or the new 035 ($798).....any opinions?


Since you've already got a silver one i might suggest to go with the 035 since its all black and its got a new dial and hands so it does not have the same look as your 015.


----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

My new Tuna arrived a couple of days ago:


----------



## Canadianjam2 (Oct 29, 2013)

Nice one, that changes the look of the watch... what bracelet is on your 017?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

sistem51 said:


> Since you've already got a silver one i might suggest to go with the 035 since its all black and its got a new dial and hands so it does not have the same look as your 015.


Well I could use the similarity of the 015 and 017 to my advantage ....when it comes to the wife's dissaproving looks about my watch hobby! Thanks.

Will probably keep an eye out on the sales forums to see what comes avail.


----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

Canadianjam2 said:


> Nice one, that changes the look of the watch... what bracelet is on your 017?


I changed the rubber to a Seiko Samurai bracelet.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

I hate do disagree but I would go with the 017 or the 033. Although it is DLC, I still think the black one can get scratches and if it scratches it will look really bad. But if the 033 or 017 scratches you can buff it out or leave it and it wont stand out as much. This may be a better option if doing yard work and stuff.


sistem51 said:


> Since you've already got a silver one i might suggest to go with the 035 since its all black and its got a new dial and hands so it does not have the same look as your 015.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Are the dial and hands on the sbbn017 and sbbn033 interchangeable? If so, where could i source them? It would be cool to buy a new dial and hands for my Tuna to get the new lume, rather than buy a whole new watch. That way I can keep the sandblasted bezel and engraved crown of the 017. Or if someone would with a new tuna would like to trade their dial and handset lol.....


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm considering picking up another Tuna to go with my 015. The next one will play the role of my weekend watch for camping, yardwork, biking, etc... It will live exclusively on a rubber strap.
> 
> I am considering an old school 017 ($668) or the new 035 ($798).....any opinions?


I'd buy the 017 now while it's still available. Well, that and it's my favorite of the 300m Tunas. I really want to buy one myself, but I'm tapped out from buying too many Tunas. -(


----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

Degr8n8 said:


> I hate do disagree but I would go with the 017 or the 033. Although it is DLC, I still think the black one can get scratches and if it scratches it will look really bad. But if the 033 or 017 scratches you can buff it out or leave it and it wont stand out as much. This may be a better option if doing yard work and stuff.


Thats what i was thinking before but i was just choosing from the OP's option so if it was just me i'd go 035 yes it is indeed a scratch magnet because its black, but it will also look good once it has that "wabi" in a few years time.


----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

jswing said:


> I'd buy the 017 now while it's still available. Well, that and it's my favorite of the 300m Tunas. I really want to buy one myself, but I'm tapped out from buying too many Tunas. -(


This is also a good deciding factor if you are not a fan of the new dial and hands plus the 017 is more cheaper. And as you've said before the wife would not be able to notice it since they look similar just say you just changed the strap lol.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm considering picking up another Tuna to go with my 015. The next one will play the role of my weekend watch for camping, yardwork, biking, etc... It will live exclusively on a rubber strap.
> 
> I am considering an old school 017 ($668) or the new 035 ($798).....any opinions?


Pick up a used Darth.
Ceramic dosnt scratch thru to metal and it looks fantastic on ISO.
Sapphire is flat so less problem there as well for tool watch.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

matthew P said:


> Pick up a used Darth.
> Ceramic dosnt scratch thru to metal and it looks fantastic on ISO.
> Sapphire is flat so less problem there as well for tool watch.
> 
> ...


That is one beautiful piece. I still get a little freaked out when I see the odd, though rare, picture of a cracked shroud. I think the ceramic, along with the monocoque case is keeping me away. I feel that the Darth would be a step down from my 015 in terms of a no nonsense tool watch.

That look though...


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I think the conjecture between 'New hands vs Old hands' will continue for about 5 years then it will fade away. I do prefer the old hands although I dont have any particular objection to the new ones. In essence we are looking at the 3rd evolution of the Seiko hand design ethic...
The first...







used on the 6217 the 6105 and a modified version on the 6159-7001.

The second...







used on every Tuna to date the 6309/6306 the 7002 and the SKX series...

And now it's the 'New' design...








I think within 5 years the hand design will hardly be talked about.

Here's a better image...








Personally, I don't mind the new hand design but I do object to the new gold titanium finish, way too blingy for me, the 'old' or 'original' gold Ti was a matte finish whereas the new polished gold finish cheapen's the look of the watch IMO.

Here's the original...







much tastier....(image lifted from the web).


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

longstride said:


> Here's a better image...
> View attachment 4968881
> 
> 
> ...


Agree 100% about the hands. But regarding the new golden Tuna, based on the pics I've been staring at the gold isn't polished but brushed. I actually found the yellow gold of the original to be a bit blingy, but am hoping the new one is less so. I'll find out next week.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I have been waiting for your emperor to deliver for a while, really looking forward to your pics


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Let us all know...I am certainly interested.



jswing said:


> Agree 100% about the hands. But regarding the new golden Tuna, based on the pics I've been staring at the gold isn't polished but brushed. I actually found the yellow gold of the original to be a bit blingy, but am hoping the new one is less so. I'll find out next week.


----------



## zkennedy (Feb 29, 2012)

Put an Order in for my first Tuna and it also happens to be my first Seiko! I'm anxiously awaiting a response and hoping the SBBN037 is actually in stock! 

Can anyone tell me if the SBBN031 Bracelet is available anywhere on its own, or if the SBBN015 bracelet will fit the new Tunas?

Are the 031 and 015 bracelets the same?


----------



## Canadianjam2 (Oct 29, 2013)

Congrats on the purchase. Not sure if they will fit or not but i believe they are different bracelets all together. The 015 bracelet is almost as nice as my Tudor Oysters though, i highly recommend it.



zkennedy said:


> Put an Order in for my first Tuna and it also happens to be my first Seiko! I'm anxiously awaiting a response and hoping the SBBN037 is actually in stock!
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the SBBN031 Bracelet is available anywhere on its own, or if the SBBN015 bracelet will fit the new Tunas?
> 
> Are the 031 and 015 bracelets the same?


----------



## zkennedy (Feb 29, 2012)

If the 031 bracelet is in fact different.. Does anyone know if it exudes the same quality as the 015?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

The 015 bracelet will fit. Any 22mm straight end bracelet will fit the Tuna


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Build quality wise the 031 might even be better, the links look like the ones on the MM300 bracelet. 
Looks wise though I think the new bracelet is a big fail. 
I'd take the 015 any day


----------



## zkennedy (Feb 29, 2012)

Whelp.. I think I'm gonna pickup an 015 Bracelet then because I really dig it. I agree that the 031 bracelet doesn't meet the same aesthetic standard for me..


----------



## chitownwes (Aug 25, 2014)

zkennedy said:


> Put an Order in for my first Tuna and it also happens to be my first Seiko! I'm anxiously awaiting a response and hoping the SBBN037 is actually in stock!
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the SBBN031 Bracelet is available anywhere on its own, or if the SBBN015 bracelet will fit the new Tunas?
> 
> Are the 031 and 015 bracelets the same?


I ordered an 037 from seiko3s Sunday night and it's been with customs since yesterday, so hopefully there should be some in stock from that shop or others. I was looking at the 035 originally, but I thought the 037 would be more versatile with metal bracelets. Also, I never heard back from Chino or Higuchi (which is uncharacteristic of them) about my inquiries if they could get them/would be in stock so I decided to pull the trigger elsewhere. I didn't think to ask Seiya though, before I ordered off Rakuten.



Canadianjam2 said:


> Congrats on the purchase. Not sure if they will fit or not but i believe they are different bracelets all together. The 015 bracelet is almost as nice as my Tudor Oysters though, i highly recommend it.


I just sold my Black Bay and it's cool to hear the oem tuna bracelet is very good. Although the Tudor bracelet is very nice and no doubt superior, I thought the strapcode president style bracelet I used to have felt solid and "good enough" if that makes sense. The clasp on the Tudor was amazing though.


----------



## zkennedy (Feb 29, 2012)

seiko3s is the same place I found the SBBN037 for Sale and I put an order in last night. I haven't got an e-mail back for Paypal yet though. I'm assuming it takes a day or two for response.


----------



## chitownwes (Aug 25, 2014)

zkennedy said:


> seiko3s is the same place I found the SBBN037 for Sale and I put an order in last night. I haven't got an e-mail back for Paypal yet though. I'm assuming it takes a day or two for response.


They seemed to be quick with sales. Their timezone is 14 hours ahead of mine so I think I ordered Sunday night right before their normal operating hours would be - they requested payment a couple of hours later and after I paid they shipped soon after.


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Any recommendations where to purchase an SBBN017? I'm looking to pick one up before they become extinct. It seems that Rakuten has the lowest prices, but I'm not sure about some of the sellers on there. I'm thinking about ordering from Chino as they seem to be pretty reputable, but does anyone know of any other (cheaper) alternatives? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Canadianjam2 (Oct 29, 2013)

Kwest500 said:


> Any recommendations where to purchase an SBBN017? I'm looking to pick one up before they become extinct. It seems that Rakuten has the lowest prices, but I'm not sure about some of the sellers on there. I'm thinking about ordering from Chino as they seem to be pretty reputable, but does anyone know of any other (cheaper) alternatives? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I have seen them pretty cheap on watchrecon.com from resellers. Rakuten has been the cheapest i found other than ebay, which is where i scored my 015 for around $800USD a few weeks ago. Not sure about 017's


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna getting ready for day 4 at the beach.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

longstride said:


> Let us all know...I am certainly interested.


Don't get me wrong, I think there will be a certain bling factor, which is inevitable with any gold in my mind, but somehow it's been really calling me since it was first introduced. I came very close to canceling the order and going with the old school Emperor (which may still happen if/when funds permit) but I do feel compelled to give it a try.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Couldn't resist SBBN015 incoming.

Sellers pic








Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

A quick search shows amazon http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-PROSPEX-Marine-Professional-SBBN017/dp/B00213KSZG

I got mine used for $400. of Ebay a few months ago.



Kwest500 said:


> Any recommendations where to purchase an SBBN017? I'm looking to pick one up before they become extinct. It seems that Rakuten has the lowest prices, but I'm not sure about some of the sellers on there. I'm thinking about ordering from Chino as they seem to be pretty reputable, but does anyone know of any other (cheaper) alternatives? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

idkfa said:


> That is one beautiful piece. I still get a little freaked out when I see the odd, though rare, picture of a cracked shroud. I think the ceramic, along with the monocoque case is keeping me away. I feel that the Darth would be a step down from my 015 in terms of a no nonsense tool watch.
> 
> That look though...


The one cracked shroud? It's terrifying. I have a new therapist who has tried relentlessly to help me let it go.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> The one cracked shroud? It's terrifying. I have a new therapist who has tried relentlessly to help me let it go.


And did it help? :-d

I know the sample size is small, but I can see myself being the second. I swear, I spend my days flailing my arms around, striking every door frame, counter, and wall around me. I actually have a "watches are not allowed off the wrist in any room with tile floors" rule that I very strictly follow.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have been on the fence about buying that bracelet for 6months. I really love the bracelet as well but couldnt stand the price. Today, I finally decided to do it as the sbbn015 is likely going to be discontinued and so will the bracelet. On the bright side, if I ever get another tuna (new or old) this bracelet will work with it. Unfortunately I couldn't source an old one and just bought it new. (my 6 months of indecisiveness gave me time to save for it lol) 

If you have the money, it would be best to just buy the whole sbbn015 watch and swap the bracelet. Keep the watch brand new in box and then sell it in a year or two from now with the potential for a full or atleast partial return on your investment haha. Hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

I checked their Rakuten page....looks like they do not ship to the USA.



zkennedy said:


> seiko3s is the same place I found the SBBN037 for Sale and I put an order in last night. I haven't got an e-mail back for Paypal yet though. I'm assuming it takes a day or two for response.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Degr8n8 said:


> I checked their Rakuten page....looks like they do not ship to the USA.


They do. I just bought a SBDB009 from them. Not sure why they state that on their site, but you should be able to add what you want to the cart, and they'll send you an invoice with shipping. In my case shipping was about $20.


----------



## zkennedy (Feb 29, 2012)

I still haven't got word from seiko3s


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Misawaboy, as Ottovonn has said Jack Alexyon at IWW is your man when it comes to Seiko work, Jack is a master re-lumer (if required) can handle pretty much any case, crown, bezel issue you may have etc.... I have had Jack work on several of my rarer pieces and he has always done a first rate job.
The only downside with Jack is he is highly in demand so his turnaround time on bigger jobs is a little slow, but as they say if you want something done properly it's worth waiting for.

Regards - Longstride.


Misawaboy said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been wearing my Professional 600M since 1982. I bought it in Iceland when I was stationed there. Still wearing it today. I found this site looking for a minor repair. One of our members posted a link to IWM "Jack". I sent him an email and hope to hear from him. My only problem is the bezel rubber gasket is broken. I hope he can fix. Here are some pictures.
> 
> I hope to keep wearing this for another 50 years.
> ...


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

zkennedy said:


> I still haven't got word from seiko3s


I think I got an invoice from them within 24 hours. But another time I contacted them it took a couple days.


----------



## wiski2k (Oct 3, 2010)

No real collection is not complete w/o a TUNA. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Kicking myself for not picking up one of these earlier...


----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

Degr8n8 said:


> I have been on the fence about buying that bracelet for 6months. I really love the bracelet as well but couldnt stand the price. Today, I finally decided to do it as the sbbn015 is likely going to be discontinued and so will the bracelet. On the bright side, if I ever get another tuna (new or old) this bracelet will work with it. Unfortunately I couldn't source an old one and just bought it new. (my 6 months of indecisiveness gave me time to save for it lol)
> 
> If you have the money, it would be best to just buy the whole sbbn015 watch and swap the bracelet. Keep the watch brand new in box and then sell it in a year or two from now with the potential for a full or atleast partial return on your investment haha. Hope this helps! Good luck!


I agree with you about the sbbn015 bracelet and although quite pricey, I'm willing to get one to my sbbn017.
Now, WHERE can I get one to Europe? Can anybody show me to the right (and cost effective) vendor? Thanx in advance!


----------



## dav75 (May 8, 2012)

Hi. First post in here. Hope my English won't look too frenchy. Thanks to you or because of you... I got the tuna fever one month ago. Was a bit afraid of the size because of my small wrist but I couldn't resist. So I ordered a sbbn017 first. And it looks great. Even on my small wrist. Then, reading this thread and not liking the shinny part of the new models I was thinking of buying a black model later but my choice was the sbbn015... And it began urgent to buy one before it disappear especially in Europe so I did it even if I haven't planned to buy 2 watches in a month... I m waiting for the second one. Thanks to you I discovered theses tunas and they are great. I ll do pictures when I get the second one. Only difference I won't keep the metal sbbn015 bracelet. Even if everybody seem to like it I don't like metal bracelet. So I may sell it but It shouldn't be too hard from what I read. Thanks again!


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

idkfa said:


> That is one beautiful piece. I still get a little freaked out when I see the odd, though rare, picture of a cracked shroud. I think the ceramic, along with the monocoque case is keeping me away. I feel that the Darth would be a step down from my 015 in terms of a no nonsense tool watch.
> 
> That look though...


Seiko has been using a ceramic shroud since 1986 (on the SSB018 1000M Golden Tuna), so I would think that there would have been more reports of breakage if this was a major issue.


----------



## ohfivepro (Jun 7, 2011)

lenny said:


> Seiko has been using a ceramic shroud since 1986 (on the SSB018 1000M Golden Tuna), so I would think that there would have been more reports of breakage if this was a major issue.


I whacked my White Dolphin in a way that would have written off any steel cased watch but the shroud doesn't have so much as a mark on it.


----------



## zkennedy (Feb 29, 2012)

Man.. No response yet on the Bluna from seiko3s.. but as I sit here browsing this thread... I'm really drawn to the Darth. The Sapphire is really a huge bonus for me, and I love the bezel. The single piece case construction and the size sort of worry me. I have 7.5 wrists and I'm hoping whatever Tuna I buy will be a pretty regular daily wearer.


----------



## ssmith3046 (Jun 21, 2015)

dav75 said:


> Hi. First post in here. Hope my English won't look too frenchy. Thanks to you or because of you... I got the tuna fever one month ago. Was a bit afraid of the size because of my small wrist but I couldn't resist. So I ordered a sbbn017 first. And it looks great. Even on my small wrist. Then, reading this thread and not liking the shinny part of the new models I was thinking of buying a black model later but my choice was the sbbn015... And it began urgent to buy one before it disappear especially in Europe so I did it even if I haven't planned to buy 2 watches in a month... I m waiting for the second one. Thanks to you I discovered theses tunas and they are great. I ll do pictures when I get the second one. Only difference I won't keep the metal sbbn015 bracelet. Even if everybody seem to like it I don't like metal bracelet. So I may sell it but It shouldn't be too hard from what I read. Thanks again!


The 015 looks and wears well with the metal bracelet. It's one of the only Seiko divers that I own that I kept the metal bracelet on. Your English is just fine too.


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

zkennedy said:


> Man.. No response yet on the Bluna from seiko3s.. but as I sit here browsing this thread... I'm really drawn to the Darth. The Sapphire is really a huge bonus for me, and I love the bezel. The single piece case construction and the size sort of worry me. I have 7.5 wrists and I'm hoping whatever Tuna I buy will be a pretty regular daily wearer.


Sapphire is flat and set below bezel slightly..... very hard to damage.
Shroud takes hits and any scratches show up as slight pencil mark line - no scratching thru to base metal (on ceramic shroud..... i havnt scratched the ti base?).
Ive read of one cracked shroud that was dropped on a bathroom floor - 1. My Darth came used and its my work beater - No complaints from a years solid use.
Single piece construction means a trickier battery change but they last 5 years according to seiko..... my Darth went 7 years before getting the batt and seals replaces and getting retested. Apparently that cost 70$ and if I have to send it away in 6 years I will be happy to do the same process. Accuaracy is spot on so dont need to even think about regulating the quarts - non issue.
Heres a photo of mine on 7 inch wrist.
Height is more often an issue that lug to lug - watch on ISO sits a little higher that 017/015 but not enough to b of concern for me.















That shroud is 8 years old and if I was selling it I would describe it as "well used and worn as an everyday work watch- lots of nic's and light marks - no gouges."


----------



## zkennedy (Feb 29, 2012)

matthew P said:


> Sapphire is flat and set below bezel slightly..... very hard to damage.
> Shroud takes hits and any scratches show up as slight pencil mark line - no scratching thru to base metal.
> Ive read of one cracked shroud that was dropped on a bathroom floor - 1. My Darth came used and its my work beater - No complaints from a years solid use.
> Single piece construction means a trickier battery change but they last 5 years according to seiko..... my Darth went 7 years before getting the batt and seals replaces and getting retested. Apparently that cost 70$ and if I have to send it away in 6 years I will be happy to do the same process. Accuaracy is spot on so dont need to even think about regulating the quarts - non issue.
> ...


This is gorgeous.. Dangit.. I might get both lol


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

zkennedy said:


> This is gorgeous.. Dangit.. I might get both lol


You sir are wise beyond your thread count - you'll go far around here with that thought process.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Here is where I got mine. Shipping is included in the price. This guy is a really good seller. I bought from him in the past. You will add the item to basket. Fill out the form. Then you will get an email with an invoice and can pay via paypal.

SBBN015 SBBN017 QUARTZ 300M PROFESSIONAL DIVER



janiboi said:


> I agree with you about the sbbn015 bracelet and although quite pricey, I'm willing to get one to my sbbn017.
> Now, WHERE can I get one to Europe? Can anybody show me to the right (and cost effective) vendor? Thanx in advance!


----------



## zznalg (Oct 31, 2009)

zkennedy said:


> I still haven't got word from seiko3s


I received my SBBN037 from Seiko3s delivered to the USA 3 weeks ago tomorrow. I LOVE it! Nailed the tuna in the can for me. 3s was reliable and fast. Delivery took about 5 days. I heard from them within about 24 hours of placing my order.

Btw, my SBBN037 is very accurate. +2 seconds since delivery.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

R.Palace said:


>


Damn that's a fine combo!


----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

Degr8n8 said:


> Here is where I got mine. Shipping is included in the price. This guy is a really good seller. I bought from him in the past. You will add the item to basket. Fill out the form. Then you will get an email with an invoice and can pay via paypal.
> 
> SBBN015 SBBN017 QUARTZ 300M PROFESSIONAL DIVER


Thanks a lot! I just placed an order for the bracelet, can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Dantechno (Aug 16, 2009)

My SBBN013 ... Photos taken with Lumia 930


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Dantechno said:


> My SBBN013 ... Photos taken with Lumia 930


Awesome pics !

And stunning watch...


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Well my tuna arrived today. Wears a lot smaller than I thought. Wife said looks the same as every other. Pretty chuffed with it.









Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

Tuna a week old:


----------



## nyquist88 (Oct 18, 2008)

Got it 2 days ago from Chino watch. Awesome watch !


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

I think between the fear of missing out on the old models, along with the excitement of the new models, this is the largest influx of new Tuna owners in recent history. :-!


----------



## Canadianjam2 (Oct 29, 2013)

never thought i would love it as much as i do!


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

I've had my SBBN017 for over a month now and its gained only 0.5 seconds. Is that type of accuracy typical for its movement?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

My pleasure! Can't wait to get mine either! It just shipped the other day! 


janiboi said:


> Thanks a lot! I just placed an order for the bracelet, can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah, still contemplating whether to keep my old one and buy a new one, or have both lol.



idkfa said:


> I think between the fear of missing out on the old models, along with the excitement of the new models, this is the largest influx of new Tuna owners in recent history. :-!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Degr8n8 said:


> Yeah, still contemplating whether to keep my old one and buy a new one, or have both lol.


That's easy, BOTH. It's always easy to spend someone else's money.-)


----------



## zkennedy (Feb 29, 2012)

So.. I went ahead and just ordered an SBBN015 since I saw it for a hell of a deal.. I have yet to receive further communication from seiko3s so I'm guessing they don't have stock of the SBBN037 any longer. Depending on how much I love the 015, it could determine whether or not I can justify the upgrade to a Darth. This hobby is a terrible terrible thing.. For my bank account.


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

Yep! mines just under 2 seconds for two months.



Ryan Bishop said:


> I've had my SBBN017 for over a month now and its gained only 0.5 seconds. Is that type of accuracy typical for its movement?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Most people seem to have better than rated timekeeping on their Tunas. The 7C46 is rated for +/- 15 seconds a month but most owners seem to report +5 or better. I don't think I have heard of a slow 7C46. 

I think it all depends on your wearing frequency, considering it is not thermo-compensated. My 015 seems to gain 0.1s/day when worn somewhat regularly, 0.05s/day when worn almost exclusively.

EDIT:

To clarify, 0.1s/day was when I was wearing it 4-5 days a week for the better part of the day. The 0.05s/day gain is wearing it almost 24/7.


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

Maybe net bull, but I'd read that the 7C46b was thermo-compensated.



idkfa said:


> Most people seem to have better than rated timekeeping on their Tunas. The 7C46 is rated for +/- 15 seconds a month but most owners seem to report +5 or better. I don't think I have heard of a slow 7C46.
> 
> I think it all depends on your wearing frequency, considering it is not thermo-compensated. My 015 seems to gain 0.1s/day when worn somewhat regularly, 0.05s/day when worn almost exclusively.
> 
> ...


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm not familiar with a 'B' sub-model, is this new? I tried to find documentation but could not find anything official. I even looked in the 9F62 manual hoping to find "Your watch is thermo-compensated" stated somewhere but I had no luck. I'm assuming Seiko (correctly) assumes that most people don't know what thermo-compensation is or what it does.

The only support from the manuals are the stated accuracy specs: +/- 15 seconds per month for the 7C46 (pretty standard for all quartz watches) and +/- 10 seconds per year for the 9F62 (some models with the 9F62 get further calibration to +/5 seconds per year).

I wonder if Seiko uses higher grade crystals or ages them like they do for the a Grand Seiko models. They probably can't claim better accuracy in the manual but many people seem to be in the 1-3 seconds a month (gain) range.

EDIT: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/regu...ible-not-where-rate-trimmer-gone-1001420.html

Interesting. I don't think they would be able to add thermo-compensation without a redesign of the IC but the lack of "unadjusted" is certainly interesting.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Today's Tuna . . .and the 70s are back!










Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## PsychoKandy (Sep 7, 2014)

My 017 is finally here. It's really a beauty.


----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

Degr8n8 said:


> My pleasure! Can't wait to get mine either! It just shipped the other day!


Nice!
Mine hasn't been shipped yet, since Chino watch stated in its order confirmation, that due to a "Summer holiday weekend (??)" the DA291JM bracelet will be shipped in six days time.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Enjoying a morning swim..


----------



## gator_rrt (Jan 30, 2012)

Forum's first 033 says hi.


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

Kinda looks like the crown is not all the way screwed in.



TheMeasure said:


> Enjoying a morning swim..
> 
> View attachment 5013041
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

JoeTritium said:


> Kinda looks like the crown is not all the way screwed in.


I can see what your saying. The Tuna does have a longer crown than most to help extend from the case and past the shroud. I believe it's the angle along with it being submerged. I always triple check the crowns before any kind of water activity.


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

gator_rrt said:


> View attachment 5014537
> 
> 
> Forum's first 033 says hi.


Anymore pics of this guy? Is the shroud brushed or blasted like the 017?


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Finally, an all black 300m Tuna.


----------



## kesharoo (Mar 16, 2007)

PsychoKandy said:


> My 017 is finally here. It's really a beauty.
> View attachment 5004633


AAAaaaaarrrrgggghhhhh!!! Mine has been stuck in customs for 2 weeks now! This pic ain't helping.


----------



## PsychoKandy (Sep 7, 2014)

kesharoo said:


> AAAaaaaarrrrgggghhhhh!!! Mine has been stuck in customs for 2 weeks now! This pic ain't helping.


Mine was stuck in custom for a week too.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice spring arvo in perth









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

cold_beer839 said:


> Finally, an all black 300m Tuna.


Your impressions?

I already have the 015 but I'm really tempted to add an all black Tuna to my collection and this one is a nice alternative to the Darth


----------



## Llisus (Aug 15, 2012)

I've come back from Japan with a new brother for my SBBN015. it hasn't been easy to find one. In BIC Camera they told me the model was discontinued and they were not going to have it anymore. In Yodobashi Kyoto and Tokyo (Shinjuku) they had it but not in Tokyo (Akahibara). My first impressions are:
-The watch is bigger than the 015, but nothing impossible to wear for 6.5' wrists.
-The SBBN015 is incredible; better sized, with a awesome bracelet, easy to change straps, with a great combination of polished and matt areas, good looking with a lot of different straps, easy to change batteries and wearable with a suit.
-The SBBN013 is not that bad with Natos. It's true that sits taller but it's already big so who cares.
-The original strap for me is not in the same level than the rest of the watch.
-I've seen the new models and, in my opinion, are worst and more expensive than the previous generation. To give an example, the bezel of the new "SBBN017" that is polished or the insert of the new "SBBN015" but maybe I need time to get used. 
A pic with a camo nato:


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Llisus said:


> I've come back from Japan with a new brother for my SBBN015. it hasn't been easy to find one. In BIC Camera they told me the model was discontinued and they were not going to have it anymore. In Yodobashi Kyoto and Tokyo (Shinjuku) they had it but not in Tokyo (Akahibara). My first impressions are:
> -The watch is bigger than the 015, but nothing impossible to wear for 6.5' wrists.
> -The SBBN015 is incredible; better sized, with a awesome bracelet, easy to change straps, with a great combination of polished and matt areas, good looking with a lot of different straps, easy to change batteries and wearable with a suit.
> -The SBBN013 is not that bad with Natos. It's true that sits taller but it's already big so who cares.
> ...


Congrats on your new Darth. I recently picked one up as well, primarily because I was informed by a fellow WUS poster that it had been discontinued. 
Afraid that it was going to be available at ridiculous prices later on, and in limited quantities, I bit the bullet and bought one.

I wish I had gone through such lengths to find mine; my journey was more along the lines of clicking the "Add to Cart" button on Seiya's web site, haha.

I agree with what you've said about the Darth. Up close, the Darth looks and feels like an exceptionally well-made diver's watch. Its quality is evident in the finish, the heft and in the subtle combination of matte and polished surfaces (the sides under the shroud are polished, something that I had not noticed until now), features of which are immediately apparent once it's in your hands. I sometimes take it off the NATO to admire the case back, tracing my finger around the brushed surface surrounding the Seiko tsunami symbol.
I also really like the black date window. I'm finding that my favorite days are Saturday and Sunday because the red day, for example, adds a nice dash of color on the dial.

The rubber strap's okay, but I find it looks perfect on my Isofrane strap, which was once paired with my trusty 015.

I also like wearing the Darth on NATO straps, even though doing so makes the watch wear much higher on the wrist. 
It's just such a cool watch, a much more bad ass watch than the 015, which I find more refined and classy by comparison. 
I also have 6.5" wrists and I too find the Darth overall comfortable but the 015's just perfect.

As for the new models, I'm not too keen on the 300m models, with the exception of the Blue Fin Tuna, but I find that the 1000m models look really nice. 
The large white hands complement the larger cased 1000m models. I still can't stand the cheap looking Prospex symbol that has replaced the classic "S," though. 
The limited release models apparently sport shrouds made out of a combination of metal and ceramic, making them less prone to shattering upon hard impact. 
That's a plus for me, but they look a little too blingy as a result.

Seiko came close to perfection with the previous generation's models. Perhaps with time I'll come to appreciate these new models without feeling nostalgic for the old. 
It'll be hard, however, because I believe that I have Seiko's best modern Tunas. b-)

My Darth on a grey Timefactor's G10 NATO:









Enjoy your new Darth. It's big, bold and, unexpectedly, beautiful.


----------



## fairulfadzli.usptn (Mar 10, 2015)

My sbbn007 mods wit dome sapphire glass plus AR coating mix with skx007 insert bezel

..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## dav75 (May 8, 2012)

As promised the first one in picture. (With a Bakeka Handmade bracelet)
Still waiting for my SBB015...


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Can anyone recommend and maybe give a photo of a leather strap that will take the fat pins? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

dav75 said:


> View attachment 5021425
> As promised the first one in picture. (With a Bakeka Handmade bracelet)
> Still waiting for my SBB015...


Nice SG! And of course 017.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Patience is a virtue! But seriously? Six days is a long time to wait!


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

bigduke6 said:


> Can anyone recommend and maybe give a photo of a leather strap that will take the fat pins? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


22mm Vintage Design Straps -- they take the 2.5mm springbars.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Even if the Bay Area weren't experiencing higher-than-normal temps, this thing is hot hot hot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ahriman4891 said:


> 22mm Vintage Design Straps -- they take the 2.5mm springbars.


Thanks

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

mdsaitto said:


> Your impressions?
> 
> I already have the 015 but I'm really tempted to add an all black Tuna to my collection and this one is a nice alternative to the Darth


It's great! The new hands look much better on this model. The lume is excellent, but the old stuff was too. The new signed crown seems more restrained since it's black and the etching is dark gray. The strap is completely unlike any Seiko rubber that I've worn before. It's much softer and way more comfortable that the previous diver straps. You just can't lose with any Tuna really. The all-black 1000m Tunas are nice, but they are bulky. This is a nice compromise.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh boy, I'm in a pickle. For years and years, I've overlooked the Tuna line. Too bulky, too funky, too everything. Until I realized not long ago that I've actually loved the design all along. Enter me ordering the SBBN017 last week; the one model I always said I'd buy if I decided to get one. It arrives, "Wow!" So much lighter and smaller than I thought it would be! I could wear this to work! To the beach! Pretty much everywhere! Damn, I'm hooked...."

Except now I really want the Darth. Like bad. I'm staring down pictures of it. I probably should have just went straight to the Darth since my collection lacks black watches and it's really the quintessential Tuna, but I thought it'd be too big. I honestly don't care for the new Tuna's quite as much and I'm worried the 013 will disappear before I'm able to buy one. Fortunately it looks like most vendors have plenty in stock for the time being, I just hope it stays that way until I can buy one...

Damn Tunas...


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

cold_beer839 said:


> It's great! The new hands look much better on this model. The lume is excellent, but the old stuff was too. The new signed crown seems more restrained since it's black and the etching is dark gray. The strap is completely unlike any Seiko rubber that I've worn before. It's much softer and way more comfortable that the previous diver straps. You just can't lose with any Tuna really. The all-black 1000m Tunas are nice, but they are bulky. This is a nice compromise.


Thanks for the reply mate, for sure it looks awesome on your wrist
And yes, you can't go wrong with any Tuna
Tunas are in a league of their own


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Memento..... yep, that was my path, loved the 017 , loved the Darth more, its negligibly larger though it sits a little higher.
I Flipped my 017 after about two weeks when I realized the Darth did what I wantd better and I couldnt let go of my desire for the all black shroud and date window.

good luck, but dont wait too long.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Really enjoying the 17. Only one gripe, and it seems the same with all the photos I have checked on the web.

When the crown is screwed down, there is a small gap between the crown and the case.

Otherwise perfectly happy.















Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Can any long-time Tuna owners (and serial strap changers) offer some tips on how to efficiently and easily remove these fat springbars? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Lugs are drilled, so just get a spin bar remover tool. One side is designed to put in the lug holes u remove them.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

bigduke6 said:


> Lugs are drilled, so just get a spin bar remover tool. One side is designed to put in the lug holes u remove them.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Ahh the lugs aren't drilled on the SD Tuna. These are a bona fide PITA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## forcedfedsti (Nov 22, 2013)

Sell me your SD Tuna, then you won't have that problem anymore. &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Llisus (Aug 15, 2012)

Darth tuna with a silicone strap


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

dinexus said:


> Ahh the lugs aren't drilled on the SD Tuna. These are a bona fide PITA.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then I would use the normal spring bar removal tool.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauf2947 (Mar 30, 2013)

JoeTritium said:


> Maybe net bull, but I'd read that the 7C46b was thermo-compensated.


For a Quartz movement the 7C46 is unbelievably accurate.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

Kauf2947 said:


> For a Quartz movement the 7C46 is unbelievably accurate.


Not in my experience. Deviates by 1-1.5 spw, same as my cheaper Seiko quartz chrono. Cannot compare to the TC 9F in my GS. Both Citizen Nighthawks I have had appeared more accurate. I recently started monitoring all my quartzes, and will report my findings when I have more data.


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

dinexus said:


> Can any long-time Tuna owners (and serial strap changers) offer some tips on how to efficiently and easily remove these fat springbars?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Assuming you are talking about the monoblock case ones (600 and 1,000 meter models), buy a couple sets of double flanged fat springbars for them. Makes it much easier to get in and remove them than the oem ones.

300m Tunas are not an issue since they have drilled lugs.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Ahriman4891 said:


> Not in my experience. Deviates by 1-1.5 spw, same as my cheaper Seiko quartz chrono. Cannot compare to the TC 9F in my GS. Both Citizen Nighthawks I have had appeared more accurate. I recently started monitoring all my quartzes, and will report my findings when I have more data.


I think the main factors to consider with 7C46 accuracy claims would be frequency of wear (affecting temperature) and how well the crystal was aged and/or the movement regulated from the factory. I don't believe the 7C46 receive any special treatment but there are enough accuracy claims that are significantly better than the specified rate to make me wonder if Seiko spends a little more time on them. My 015 has gained 9 seconds since I adjusted for DST in March, which corresponds to about +0.05 spd / +1.5 spm / +18 spy. Your results may, and clearly will, vary.


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes of course. I was just responding to the general statement "For a Quartz movement the 7C46 is unbelievably accurate." -- it's not. It's a great robust movement, but not designed specifically for accuracy. I think the standard quartz +/- 15 spm rating is very conservative anyway, I believe every single decent quartz I ever had did 3-4 times better (not counting the fake $10 Swiss Army I had as a kid, IIRC it was off by about a minute per week).


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

bigduke6 said:


> Really enjoying the 17. Only one gripe, and it seems the same with all the photos I have checked on the web.
> 
> When the crown is screwed down, there is a small gap between the crown and the case.
> 
> ...


I believe the design is meant to allow for better access to the crown to account for the distance from the case the shroud creates.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

No denying the Tuna profile. Love that!


----------



## Tourbillion87 (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ahriman4891 said:


> Not in my experience. Deviates by 1-1.5 spw, same as my cheaper Seiko quartz chrono. Cannot compare to the TC 9F in my GS. Both Citizen Nighthawks I have had appeared more accurate. I recently started monitoring all my quartzes, and will report my findings when I have more data.


My Tuna runs consistently at +2 seconds per month. I have 5 Casio quartz watches. Two tend to average at +8seconds per a month from factory. The other three are vintage, ranging from 17-31yrs old and I regulated them to about +2 to +4 seconds per month (depending on temperature). I once regulated a vintage Casio MR-G to within 1 second per a month but sold it. I would say that the Tuna has an excellent accuracy from factory and seems to be most accurate from all my watches across temperatures. That said, I wouldn't call it unbelievably accurate but it is definitely very accurate quartz watch. (Not that my Tuna represents all Tuna's I have heard numbers better and worse than mine and this may also depend on climate and habits of the wearer.) Hope this helps!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

dav75 said:


> As promised the first one in picture. (With a Bakeka Handmade bracelet)
> Still waiting for my SBB015...


Only a Gibson is good enough ! My babies


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

matthew P said:


> Memento..... yep, that was my path, loved the 017 , loved the Darth more, its negligibly larger though it sits a little higher.
> I Flipped my 017 after about two weeks when I realized the Darth did what I wantd better and I couldnt let go of my desire for the all black shroud and date window.
> 
> good luck, but dont wait too long.


No worries, I didn't wait too long ; ).

Purchased a Darth this morning.

......help?


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

I've got two tuna's. First is good for 1 second per month, and the second is just under 2 seconds per month. position and temperature seem to have little to no effect on the 7c46 movement.

I own a dozen Swiss quarts watches. None of them are better than 5 seconds per month, they consist of Ronda's and ETA's.

The 7c46 is not a 5 second per year movement, but it is very accurate(imo).



Ahriman4891 said:


> Yes of course. I was just responding to the general statement "For a Quartz movement the 7C46 is unbelievably accurate." -- it's not. It's a great robust movement, but not designed specifically for accuracy. I think the standard quartz +/- 15 spm rating is very conservative anyway, I believe every single decent quartz I ever had did 3-4 times better (not counting the fake $10 Swiss Army I had as a kid, IIRC it was off by about a minute per week).


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

No filter necessary


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm having a really, really hard time taking this off the wrist.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

The shroud looks dull in this picture but other pictures online make it look shiny. Is it shiny?



R.Palace said:


> No filter necessary


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I know many of you "Tuna-snobs" will immediately dismiss the SRP653 as not being a "real" tuna..........I think you're making a big mistake. I've owned the Darth, the 015, and the 017 Tuna's, as well as the 1000m Golden and the Blue Ocean, so I know what Tuna quality feels like. These limited edition SRP653 and 655's in my opinion are an unbelievable bang for the buck, I picked both models up for just $339 each brand new on ewatchesusa.com I've also owned previous versions of the "baby-tuna's" and "monster-tuna's", they never approached the quality or feel of this watch. I would urge anybody looking for an entry into the Tuna world to hold one of these in your hands before dismissing them. The lume is a torch, the shroud is not plastic, and the curved back hugs the wrist and makes it so comfortable. There is nothing "baby" about them either, at 50mm. I am absolutely blown away by this watch for this price.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

I had a look at these on the web, but their price was around 500 dollars. A 017 was around 150 dollars more. I really like these ones. Although that price for a 4R36 movement did not represent value for me. If they stuck a 6R15 in, I would have snapped one up. But you seem to have got at a great price. I had a 50th anniversary Sumo as well which I sold. I kept my Baby Tuna with an aftermarket stainless steel shroud, which I really like. However, it seems Seiko is slapping their Prospex logo on everything these days. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## chitownwes (Aug 25, 2014)

One week since my 037 arrived in customs - hope it gets released soon 


EDIT: And of course it's out of customs now, right after I mentioned this, which is how these things always work


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Howa said:


> I know many of you "Tuna-snobs" will immediately dismiss the SRP653 as not being a "real" tuna..........I think you're making a big mistake. I've owned the Darth, the 015, and the 017 Tuna's, as well as the 1000m Golden and the Blue Ocean, so I know what Tuna quality feels like. These limited edition SRP653 and 655's in my opinion are an unbelievable bang for the buck, I picked both models up for just $339 each brand new on ewatchesusa.com I've also owned previous versions of the "baby-tuna's" and "monster-tuna's", they never approached the quality or feel of this watch. I would urge anybody looking for an entry into the Tuna world to hold one of these in your hands before dismissing them. The lume is a torch, the shroud is not plastic, and the curved back hugs the wrist and makes it so comfortable. There is nothing "baby" about them either, at 50mm. I am absolutely blown away by this watch for this price.


The judges are saying...not a Tuna! 



Degr8n8 said:


> The shroud looks dull in this picture but other pictures online make it look shiny. Is it shiny?


It is brushed SS. At times it will look duller, however not like the bead blasted 017 and other times it will look a bit shinier like the 015 given the lighting conditions.


----------



## Canadianjam2 (Oct 29, 2013)

They kinda look like a tuna....


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Canadianjam2 said:


> They kinda look like a tuna....


Apparently what is and isn't a Tuna seems to be a paradox around here


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Howa said:


> I know many of you "Tuna-snobs" will immediately dismiss the SRP653 as not being a "real" tuna..........I think you're making a big mistake. I've owned the Darth, the 015, and the 017 Tuna's, as well as the 1000m Golden and the Blue Ocean, so I know what Tuna quality feels like. These limited edition SRP653 and 655's in my opinion are an unbelievable bang for the buck, I picked both models up for just $339 each brand new on ewatchesusa.com I've also owned previous versions of the "baby-tuna's" and "monster-tuna's", they never approached the quality or feel of this watch. I would urge anybody looking for an entry into the Tuna world to hold one of these in your hands before dismissing them. The lume is a torch, the shroud is not plastic, and the curved back hugs the wrist and makes it so comfortable. There is nothing "baby" about them either, at 50mm. I am absolutely blown away by this watch for this price.


I don't think it's anything to do with being a "Tuna snob". It's just that you start off with the original Tuna model (the so called 'Grandfather' Tuna you can see a very clear evolution through to the quartz golden Tunas, the SBBN07, the Darth and Emperor, the Spring Drive, 015 & 17, and through to the 'new hand set' Tunas. You can see the clear family DNA and how each model fits into the family tree. And looking at that family lineage you can also see how there are some other related watches that may share design features with the Tunas but are not in themselves part of that family tree. Just because a watch has a tuna style shroud on it doesn't automatically make it a part of that clear Tuna family line that starts with Grandfather Tuna. Let's take for example the shrouded Monsters. Even though they have a Tuna style shroud I see them as an evolution of the Monster lineage, the same line that started with the Quartz Monster, then the SKX/Gen 1 line, through to SRP/Gen 2, and then branching out with the Prospex Monsters and now the Shrouded Monsters. And you can look at other shrouded divers in that way as well. Call them cousins of the Tunas of you like, watches that share some DNA with them but are not part of the direct lineage. If you've got a watch that has Tuna features but isn't a Tuna that's no big deal, it's still a great watch. But if you know your Seiko history you'll know what is a Tuna and what isn't.


----------



## dav75 (May 8, 2012)

Sprint Veloce said:


> dav75 said:
> 
> 
> > As promised the first one in picture. (With a Bakeka Handmade bracelet)
> ...


That was just a limited epi but yours ares great especially the white one. I like the idea of a great watch meat a great guitar!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Mmmmmmm. Daaaarth.









By the way, I stumbled on a brief review of the Darth, particularly the Robert Marx version. It's cool if you're looking for more Darth-related material.


----------



## Llisus (Aug 15, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

Not a Tuna.



Howa said:


> I know many of you "Tuna-snobs" will immediately dismiss the SRP653 as not being a "real" tuna..........I think you're making a big mistake. I've owned the Darth, the 015, and the 017 Tuna's, as well as the 1000m Golden and the Blue Ocean, so I know what Tuna quality feels like. These limited edition SRP653 and 655's in my opinion are an unbelievable bang for the buck, I picked both models up for just $339 each brand new on ewatchesusa.com I've also owned previous versions of the "baby-tuna's" and "monster-tuna's", they never approached the quality or feel of this watch. I would urge anybody looking for an entry into the Tuna world to hold one of these in your hands before dismissing them. The lume is a torch, the shroud is not plastic, and the curved back hugs the wrist and makes it so comfortable. There is nothing "baby" about them either, at 50mm. I am absolutely blown away by this watch for this price.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Radioactive lume? Check.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

About time I pull the trigger on a next gen Tuna, so big decision time
I already have a 015 that I really love (of course I do)

My current choice would be between the 035 (ninja Tuna) and 037 (blue fin)

Blue Fin
A blue Tuna it's one of kind
Dia shield
I already have a super engineer 2 ready for action and few other straps in mind for him

Ninja Tuna
It's all black!
A bit cheaper

So what do you think guys?


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Really tough decision !

My choice would be the 035.

The all black finish fits the TUNA better.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

...today


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

exc-hulk said:


> Really tough decision !
> 
> My choice would be the 035.
> 
> The all black finish fits the TUNA better.


Good point, +1 for Ninja Tuna

And BTW


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

mdsaitto said:


> About time I pull the trigger on a next gen Tuna, so big decision time
> I already have a 015 that I really love (of course I do)
> 
> My current choice would be between the 035 (ninja Tuna) and 037 (blue fin)
> ...


I'm in exactly the same position, except I have a 017. I love the look of the 037, but I think the stainless steel shroud would make it look too similar to the 017 I already have. I also really like the 035, but I'm worried about the black coating getting scratched and looking bad with the steel showing through the scratches. All of which seems to be pushing me towards one of the tunas with a black ceramic shroud...


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

CFK-OB said:


> I'm in exactly the same position, except I have a 017. I love the look of the 037, but I think the stainless steel shroud would make it look too similar to the 017 I already have. I also really like the 035, but I'm worried about the black coating getting scratched and looking bad with the steel showing through the scratches. All of which seems to be pushing me towards one of the tunas with a black ceramic shroud...


Don't even start!


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

exc-hulk said:


> ...today


NO! This should be EVERYDAY!!!!


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

CFK-OB said:


> I'm in exactly the same position, except I have a 017. I love the look of the 037, but I think the stainless steel shroud would make it look too similar to the 017 I already have. I also really like the 035, but I'm worried about the black coating getting scratched and looking bad with the steel showing through the scratches. All of which seems to be pushing me towards one of the tunas with a black ceramic shroud...


I have the same thoughts. It looks good but you can't simply polish out the scratches.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

exc-hulk said:


> ...today


Happy that I got to enjoy the 017 for as long as I did. Some great pictures were taken


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks !

Easy to love that one !


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Anyone recommend a stainless steel band for a 017 that will take fat springbars? Another Seiko possibly? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

bigduke6 said:


> Anyone recommend a stainless steel band for a 017 that will take fat springbars? Another Seiko possibly?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


I've just bought a 22mm bracelet from a SRP Shrouded Monster to go on my Tuna. It seems to be just like the regular Monster bracelet but in 22mm instead of 20mm. When it comes I'm gong to look at deblinging the polished sections with a green Scotchbrite, or maybe even get it all blasted to match the shroud.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Will check it out. Recently sold shrouded monster. Maybe should have kept it. Do you by any chance have the band code or link? Would appreciate it. Thanks. I was also thinking the baby tuna metal band. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

bigduke6 said:


> Will check it out. Recently sold shrouded monster. Maybe should have kept it. Do you by any chance have the band code or link? Would appreciate it. Thanks. I was also thinking the baby tuna metal band.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Baby Tuna band will fit just fine. Very similar to the 015 bracelet minus the ratcheting clasp and a slight difference in fit and finish. But for the sub $60 range they usually go for, it's a great option


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm wearing my SBBN015 today 

Seiko SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

bigduke6 said:


> Anyone recommend a stainless steel band for a 017 that will take fat springbars? Another Seiko possibly?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Both Wjean on eBay and Yobokies have a nice straight end 22mm oyster band that takes fat spring bars. Strapcode has a variety and it will note takes 2.5 spring bars in the product description.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssmith3046 (Jun 21, 2015)

I picked up a nice 7549 from 82. A few Yobokies extras.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I order a set of those SEIKO hands for my Tuna, :-!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I have a question for the Tuna gurus: Is the Darth's case made entirely out of titanium? Or is it a combination of metals?


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

EDIT: My original post was probably not relevant. I have always read it as being all titanium.


----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

bigduke6 said:


> Anyone recommend a stainless steel band for a 017 that will take fat springbars? Another Seiko possibly?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


How about a Samurai's bracelet?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

janiboi said:


> How about a Samurai's bracelet?


Very nice fit, great if you've already got a Samurai in the stable, but I wonder how much you'd be looking at for one of those compared to the actual Tuna bracelet?


----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Very nice fit, great if you've already got a Samurai in the stable, but I wonder how much you'd be looking at for one of those compared to the actual Tuna bracelet?


I have a Samurai bracelet for the SBBN017 (a great bracelet for sure) and I got it from CHRONOGRAPH.COM (product code 3285-GC 83) and it cost me roughly 85$.
I also had to have the original SBBN015 bracelet (just lovely) and I got it from Chino Watch for 288$.

Now, make Your pick!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

janiboi said:


> I have a Samurai bracelet for the SBBN017 (a great bracelet for sure) and I got it from CHRONOGRAPH.COM (product code 3285-GC 83) and it cost me roughly 85$.
> I also had to have the original SBBN015 bracelet (just lovely) and I got it from Chino Watch for 288$.
> 
> Now, make Your pick!


That price makes it a very good alternative then!


----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> That price makes it a very good alternative then!


Make sure that the Samurai bracelet is from CHRONOGRAPH.COM, since they grind down the endlinks of the Samurai so that it fits the SBBN017.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

My SBDX014 just arrived. Typical Tuna, solid and well built. The gold isn't as blingy as I feared it could be. It's a big boy, will see if I get used to that, but it's really not that much bigger than what I've been wearing lately. Couple phone shots for now.




























With my other Tunas










And the hi-beat










And a mandatory wrist shot


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Ottovonn said:


> I have a question for the Tuna gurus: Is the Darth's case made entirely out of titanium? Or is it a combination of metals?


I've always wondered that. My understanding is it's all titanium, but the caseback says ss/ceramic/ti. Possibly the shroud screws are ss? But I don't know that that'd warrant mention on the caseback.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Very,very nice Jswing!!... that one is on my shortlist!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Big congrats on that new one !

Outstanding watch !


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Gorgeous! Congrats for the purchase

May I ask your wrist size?


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

mdsaitto said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats for the purchase
> 
> May I ask your wrist size?


Thanks! My wrist is 7".


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

jswing said:


> Thanks! My wrist is 7".


Thanks to you
And pretty kick a$$ Seiko line up you have there


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

BDC said:


> Very,very nice Jswing!!... that one is on my shortlist!


Thanks!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

exc-hulk said:


> Big congrats on that new one !
> 
> Outstanding watch !


Thanks!


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

The wait for my Darth is absolutely killing me. Looks like it will be delivered Saturday... Now to just get through tomorrow Darth-less =(


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Memento Vivere said:


> The wait for my Darth is absolutely killing me. Looks like it will be delivered Saturday... Now to just get through tomorrow Darth-less =(


Not sure if this helps or not.










The Darth rocks, Saturday will arrive soon.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

So I found a cool strap for the Tuna, but looks better on the Baby.









Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I did some reading around, even checking out a few Amazon reviews for insight. The Darth is, as a few have mentioned, a titanium cased watch, except for the crown, which is stainless steel. 

I'm starting to really dig titanium watches. So comfortable.


----------



## Fanatic (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry, I should probably do a search but can anyone recommend a source that sells quality colored flat vent silicon/rubber straps for the 015?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Fanatic said:


> Sorry, I should probably do a search but can anyone recommend a source that sells quality colored flat vent silicon/rubber straps for the 015?


I've bought the Seiko brand Z22 flat vent from eBay before for around $20, and it works well.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Fanatic said:


> Sorry, I should probably do a search but can anyone recommend a source that sells quality colored flat vent silicon/rubber straps for the 015?


Bonetto Cinturini are well worth checking out.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

SEIKO Rubber Strap 22mm Straight bent for Tuna/ P-22DAL1BP | seiyajapan.com

I have been wearing this one on my Tuna for about a year now.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Fanatic said:


> Sorry, I should probably do a search but can anyone recommend a source that sells quality colored flat vent silicon/rubber straps for the 015?


Bonetto....

https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-284-watch-strap.php


----------



## Fanatic (Mar 10, 2011)

Thx for the replies. I already have the black flat vent (DAL1BP), just looking for some colored ones. I'll check out the BC straps. I might consider the orange MM300 style strap or just go with an orange flat vent.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

FWIW, the Bonettos also fit the Seiko fattie spring bars.


----------



## Canadianjam2 (Oct 29, 2013)

How much did the SBDX014 set you back?


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I was browsing Seiya's site, looking for nothing in particular, and I noticed that the Darth's no longer there. It was there a day or two ago. I guess Seiya's finally out of stock and, perhaps, for good this time.

A Darth Tuna salute:


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Canadianjam2 said:


> How much did the SBDX014 set you back?












20% off list. They seem to be selling pretty high right now, but I assume they'll settle after a while.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

BDC said:


> FWIW, the Bonettos also fit the Seiko fattie spring bars.


Quick question....between the Isofrane's and the BC's, does one accept the fat bars better than the others?


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

The BC's (284, 285's) are made for fat bars, and the Isofranes will stretch to accept the fatties. Lotsa guys use the iso's with fat bars, I just don't like to myself. Did it once, thought I was going to ruin a +$100 strap removing them.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Good to know....Thanks BDC!!


----------



## chitownwes (Aug 25, 2014)

So the post office has no idea where my package is. Tracking says to pick it up at the location on the slip but they don't have it and don't know where it is.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

You need to remove fat bars from an Isofrane like you're removing links from a bracelet. You need to use that holder tool you would use to pop a link out and you have to push the springbar from the solid ring around the springy tip with a very sturdy lug tool (like the Sinn one) so that the strap cannot bend/twist/distort and all the pressure is being transferred directly to the springbar. It's a total pain in the ass, but can be done without damaging the Isofrane at all.



BDC said:


> The BC's (284, 285's) are made for fat bars, and the Isofranes will stretch to accept the fatties. Lotsa guys use the iso's with fat bars, I just don't like to myself. Did it once, thought I was going to ruin a +$100 strap removing them.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

New Arrival this evening......my first Tuna!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

BDC said:


> The BC's (284, 285's) are made for fat bars, and the Isofranes will stretch to accept the fatties. Lotsa guys use the iso's with fat bars, I just don't like to myself. Did it once, thought I was going to ruin a +$100 strap removing them.


Just a drop of Uberlube=easy entry and removal of fat bars. As an added bonus, it's great for other things around the house as well.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

I guess I like to live dangerously. I just picked up this violet colored Toshi strap with the PVD Pre-V buckle for my incoming Darth. :-!









I've been waiting forever to find a watch I could buy this strap for, I think the color looks awesome. What do you guys think?


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Memento Vivere said:


> I guess I like to live dangerously. I just picked up this violet colored Toshi strap with the PVD Pre-V buckle for my incoming Darth. :-!
> 
> View attachment 5085002
> 
> ...


That should look appropriately sinister.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Couple of weeks on the wrist and now it doesn't look so big to me anymore. Problem is, my other watches now seem small...


----------



## ssmith3046 (Jun 21, 2015)

Worker said:


> New Arrival this evening......my first Tuna!


Welcome to Tunaville!


----------



## Raff_christ (Dec 15, 2014)

for the first tuna, I have SBBN-023 a.k.a golgo13 limited numbered 15x of 500 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Raff_christ said:


> for the first tuna, I have SBBN-023 a.k.a golgo13 limited numbered 15x of 500
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pick up! The Golgo Tuna looks sweet on that NATO. And you have other stuff that matches the watch.


----------



## Raff_christ (Dec 15, 2014)

Ottovonn said:


> Nice pick up! The Golgo Tuna looks sweet on that NATO. And you have other stuff that matches the watch.


thanks bro 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

So the Shrouded Monster bracelet arrived and I think it looks pretty sweet on the Tuna.










Comparing it to my Gen 1 Monster bracelet the polished sections are much less shiny so it looks more of a match than I thought it would. I still might consider getting it blasted to match the shroud at some point but right now I like the look of it as it is.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

gshock626 said:


> Couple of weeks on the wrist and now it doesn't look so big to me anymore. Problem is, my other watches now seem small...


Its funny how a much loved new arrival can shift our size preception.
The arrival of my speedyPro shifted me smaller and I often find myself looking at my Darth sitting in the case and I think its too big and too tall - but once back on wrist for work its light and extremely comfortable and it just works so well that it will stay on all week if I'm not carefull. No one's ever commented about its size due to the short L2L ( very different to my Armida A1 and Invicta pieces of my youth that got all sorts of across the room clock comments ) so im sure its all in my head. I suspect the shift to >42mm preference will drive any future purchases but the Darth will live on as my "big watch" that my wif loves to hate...... and if I ever actally get into diving im ready. 
Glad youre enjoying your empy. Id love to see one of those in person one day.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

I somehow managed to hit the very edge of the shroud of my Sbbn017 on something causing it to bend toward the bezel. Does anyone know where I can source a replacement. Chino wasn't very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

I have made a thread before on which Darth would you buy between the 013 and the 025 and majority says go with the 013. Personally not a fan of the new dial and hands and always loved the classic look so i finally pulled the trigger on a 013 Darth after years of telling myself that its big thats why i always stayed on my 015.

Now that i have one on my wrist i find that it's not really big and was telling myself i should've have bought this from the start instead of the 015 and 017 i have also owned the 007 Tuna. As Ottovon said on his Darth thread this is one badass tuna and i agree to everything that he said you have to own one to see what the Darth is all about.

And what matthew P said about it being big on the wrist it just depends on how you take a photo of it. It just looks big on the photos especially on my 6.25" wrist yes it's skinny thats why i've been holding out for years but now its discontinued i need to have it before i regret that i did not buy it when it was still available.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

eight84four said:


> I have made a thread before on which Darth would you buy between the 013 and the 025 and majority says go with the 013. Personally not a fan of the new dial and hands and always loved the classic look so i finally pulled the trigger on a 013 Darth after years of telling myself that its big thats why i always stayed on my 015.
> 
> Now that i have one on my wrist i find that it's not really big and was telling myself i should've have bought this from the start instead of the 015 and 017 i have also owned the 007 Tuna. As Ottovon said on his Darth thread this is one badass tuna and i agree to everything that he said you have to own one to see what the Darth is all about.
> 
> And what matthew P said about it being big on the wrist it just depends on how you take a photo of it. It just looks big on the photos especially on my 6.25" wrist yes it's skinny thats why i've been holding out for years but now its discontinued i need to have it before i regret that i did not buy it when it was still available.


Hell yeah! Huge congrats, man! Your thread inspired me to take the plunge, so I'm happy to see you finally pick up yours. It's officially gone, I think, so we're among the proud, the few, the elite -- Darth Tuna owners! :-!
It looks fantastic on your wrist! I was going to wear my Pelagos for today, but now it's Tuna time in celebration. To be honest, the Darth has been dominating wrist time as of late. I feared that the Darth would be a quick flip, but I'm crazy about this piece. I also regret sitting on the sidelines for so long.









Wear yours in the best!


----------



## dav75 (May 8, 2012)

Size comparaison. Before buying the sbbn017 I ve wondered who big it was compared to a frogman...


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Just wanted to point out that there are still some SBBN013's available via Amazon sellers.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

jswing said:


>


Man, talk about hairy wrists! 

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Ottovonn said:


> Man, talk about hairy wrists!
> 
> Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


I guess I should have explained - I was lazing around watching some baseball, my cat was laying on me, and I happened to notice how well she matched the watch.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Tuna and shrouded cousin. Love em both! 

















PS: regarding the spring bars discussion earlier, I ordered 1.78x1.1mm (tip) spring bars for using my Isofrane strap on my Seikos. I pretty much destroyed one fat bar on an earlier attempt of removing them.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Some shots of my SBBN035 on NATOs. It's my first Tuna, likely not my last.


----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)

Degr8n8 said:


> I somehow managed to hit the very edge of the shroud of my Sbbn017 on something causing it to bend toward the bezel. Does anyone know where I can source a replacement. Chino wasn't very helpful. Thanks.


Here you can get new shroud...

Welcome at Monsterwatches, crazy about Seiko watches

The shroud from the SBBN017 is 160 euro, SBBN015 (different finish) is 135 euro
and shroud from SBBN023 (black) is 85 euro.

Registered mail is 11 euro.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## chitownwes (Aug 25, 2014)

USPS finally found my package, was being held in a different location for some reason.


----------



## Canadianjam2 (Oct 29, 2013)

I like it alot....the bezel is different than the 015...looks like the markings are carved?


----------



## chitownwes (Aug 25, 2014)

Canadianjam2 said:


> I like it alot....the bezel is different than the 015...looks like the markings are carved?


I haven't handled the 015 but the markings are indented like on the 017 I used to have.


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

hb5 said:


> Here you can get new shroud...
> 
> Welcome at Monsterwatches, crazy about Seiko watches
> 
> ...


This is good info! I had entertained the idea of trying a brushed SBBN015 shroud on my SBBN007, I'll email Rob and ask if it would be compatible.

BTW - I'm flattered that somebody is using the Tuna banner I made in their sig |>


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ahriman4891 said:


> This is good info! I had entertained the idea of trying a brushed SBBN015 shroud on my SBBN007, I'll email Rob and ask if it would be compatible.
> 
> BTW - I'm flattered that somebody is using the Tuna banner I made in their sig |>


That would look good. I'm pretty sure both shrouds fit either case.


----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

Canadianjam2 said:


> I like it alot....the bezel is different than the 015...looks like the markings are carved?


The bezel on the 015 also has engraved/carved markings.


----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

Ottovonn said:


> Hell yeah! Huge congrats, man! Your thread inspired me to take the plunge, so I'm happy to see you finally pick up yours. It's officially gone, I think, so we're among the proud, the few, the elite -- Darth Tuna owners! :-!
> It looks fantastic on your wrist! I was going to wear my Pelagos for today, but now it's Tuna time in celebration. To be honest, the Darth has been dominating wrist time as of late. I feared that the Darth would be a quick flip, but I'm crazy about this piece. I also regret sitting on the sidelines for so long.
> 
> Wear yours in the best!


So true i have also feared it would be a quick flip, but now it is also dominating wrist time and for the always asked question if you could only keep one watch i can proudly say its the Darth tuna!


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow, thats crazy! Thats $200 after paypal fees and shipping. It would almost make more sense to sell my old watch for $500 and buy one of the the new Tunas or even the same one brand new with the $200 for the shroud and some change.......But if i buy the new shroud I can have a beater shroud....which I like!

Also I emailed Rob at monster watches about a week ago inquiring about the part in question and he never got back to me. Is this normal? I also cannot find the part on his site. Does he still sell it? Thank you!!!!



hb5 said:


> Here you can get new shroud...
> 
> Welcome at Monsterwatches, crazy about Seiko watches
> 
> ...


----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)

He should, he was very slow with answering on emails and in my case. Just be patient. Try to write him and on facebook.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Has anyone bought yellow Tuna already?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

muchacho_ said:


> Has anyone bought yellow Tuna already?


I'm interested in this model, I like the yellow accents
Not sure about the shroud though, I haven't a clear picture about it
It seems a bit on the glossy side and I'd much prefer a normal black shroud like the Darth
But really I'd like to see some live pics


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

mdsaitto said:


> I'm interested in this model, I like the yellow accents
> Not sure about the shroud though, I haven't a clear picture about it
> It seems a bit on the glossy side and I'd much prefer a normal black shroud like the Darth
> But really I'd like to see some live pics


The glossy shroud kills it for me. I actually asked my AD if I bought the watch could I also buy a matte shroud to swap out, but he said no, Seiko will not sell the shroud separately.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Finally got to wear my Tuna on the Shrouded Monster bracelet that I bought last week.










That was an epic battle getting it sized up, I made a complete mess of doing the collar and pins by using a too thick tool. Even now I'm not sure if some of them are sitting exactly right, give me screw in links or cotter pins any day.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

mdsaitto said:


> I'm interested in this model, I like the yellow accents
> Not sure about the shroud though, I haven't a clear picture about it
> It seems a bit on the glossy side and I'd much prefer a normal black shroud like the Darth
> But really I'd like to see some live pics


here are some photos i found doing a quick google search if it helps (they are not my pictures and i do not own this watch)






















(all credit goes to whoever took these pics)


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

William Ayin said:


> here are some photos i found doing a quick google search if it helps (they are not my pictures and i do not own this watch)
> 
> View attachment 5150250
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics mate
I did a Google search few days ago but I got just eBay sellers pics

Honestly I still don't know what to think about this model, there is something off


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

William Ayin said:


> here are some photos i found doing a quick google search if it helps (they are not my pictures and i do not own this watch)
> 
> View attachment 5150250
> 
> ...


It's a very nice watch but for some reason it doesn't really seem that classically Tuna-ish to me. I think it's the very colourful bezel and new hands that make it look very sporty, maybe I associate that colour scheme with watches like the IWC Aquatimer. This watch seems quite sleek visually compared to the more tank like 015 and 017, it really stands out as being a more modern design but I like the old skool Tunas best.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Emperor Tuna on a gray Bonetto rubber....


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

First impressions on the 035. 
Like:
- hour markers are amazing. I like how they are smaller, they make the watch more elegant. 
- lume: it's insane. Not only the brightness but also how precisely and evenly it is applied. 
- dlc: brushed shroud is great
- black date wheel. 
For some reason (maybe the black?) it looks smaller than my 015 (I know it's not)









Only big FAIL is the crown, seiko people were clearly smoking crack when they decided to swap the milled S with this cheap disgusting X, luckily it's almost invisible on black. 
I still prefer the old handset, but this new one is slowly growing on me.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Seppia said:


> First impressions on the 035.
> Like:
> - hour markers are amazing. I like how they are smaller, they make the watch more elegant.
> - lume: it's insane. Not only the brightness but also how precisely and evenly it is applied.
> ...


Thanks for the fast review Seppia, it's really helpful
Being an owner of the 015 I was especially interested to see side by side pics with the Ninja


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Sorry my pic is pretty ****ty, I was also half drunk yesterday night so my already low skills were further weakened 
If you want I can take more this weekend


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Gz Seppia, looks great! 

I guess, I'm in the same boat. Currently I have SBBN015 and have enough money saved to buy either limited SBBN037 or the black 300m SBBN035. HOWEVER, I would love to get darth SBBN025 or maybe SBBN013 but I would have to keep saving for a couple of months longer 

What would you do?


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

muchacho_ said:


> Gz Seppia, looks great!
> 
> I guess, I'm in the same boat. Currently I have SBBN015 and have enough money saved to buy either limited SBBN037 or the black 300m SBBN035. HOWEVER, I would love to get darth SBBN025 or maybe SBBN013 but I would have to keep saving for a couple of months longer
> 
> What would you do?


Great minds think alike I guess 
Mirror situation


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Personally the fact that the darth is taller is a deal breaker. 

Also, it's a bit bigger and the monocoque case, while super cool on an engineering level, makes for more complicated battery replacements. 

That's why I stick to "regular" 300m tunas


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seppia said:


> Personally the fact that the darth is taller is a deal breaker.
> 
> Also, it's a bit bigger and the monocoque case, while super cool on an engineering level, makes for more complicated battery replacements.
> 
> That's why I stick to "regular" 300m tunas


I don't mind 1000m's being taller and bigger. I like it actually 
I have to agree on the battery change thing, however. Fortunately, Prospex line being spread globally means that in the near future local Seiko watchmakers will have to be trained to actually be able to service all kind of tunas


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

I share your concerns about the size of the Darth and my wrist is slightly smaller then yours if I well remember - mine is 6,7" flat shape
Luckily enough I'm tall so I don't look too ridiculous with big watche

I'd like to try one on my wrist but not such a chance here in Italy


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I went on the Isofrane site to buy a black buckle to go all-in on black with the new 035 tuna. 
$49. 
FORTYNINE BUCKS
What do they smoke at Aquadive?


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Seppia said:


> I went on the Isofrane site to buy a black buckle to go all-in on black with the new 035 tuna.
> $49.
> FORTYNINE BUCKS
> What do they smoke at Aquadive?


They smoke pretty darn good stuff
They got your money after all


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh no I did not buy it. 
I refuse to spend 60 bucks (shipping is not even included) for a buckle

Edit: shipping is actually included. Still $49 for a buckle they can keep it

Edit2: no it's not, $60 for a buckle LOL


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Oh no I did not buy it.
> I refuse to spend 60 bucks (shipping is not even included) for a buckle
> 
> Edit: shipping is actually included. Still $49 for a buckle they can keep it


Maybe something from Strapcode? Or some Hirsch strap?


----------



## hbr245b (Mar 26, 2015)

My first tuna - SBBN015 with Obris Morgan orange rubber strap


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

mdsaitto said:


> Maybe something from Strapcode? Or some Hirsch strap?


I got lucky and found a used DLC buckled Isofrane on eBay at a decent price, so I bought it and ordered a regular RS buckle from Aquadive (still a ridiculous $40 with shipping but less obscene than the $60 they want for the DLC). 
I will then swap buckles and flip the Isofrane. 
Complicated but it will probably save me 15-20 bucks.



hbr245b said:


> My first tuna - SBBN015 with Obris Morgan orange rubber strap
> 
> View attachment 5162538


Great combo. 
Try it on leather, the 015 works phenomenally well with a Hirsch Liberty in my opinion.


----------



## hbr245b (Mar 26, 2015)

Seppia said:


> Great combo.
> Try it on leather, the 015 works phenomenally well with a Hirsch Liberty in my opinion.


That does look a great combination!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

From my posts on another forum

Lume test

After 30 mins in direct sunlight next to the window, I put the watches in a dark room (not THAT type of dark room, don't get too excited). 
Left is tuna 015, center is 035, right is skx009.

T=0









T=15 minutes









T=30 minutes









Pictures taken with my iPhone, in reality the glow is more visible but let's say the differences in the pictures are representative of the real differences. 
Just imagine everything a little brighter.

I think I've said it already, but the most impressive thing to me about the new lume is how precisely and evenly it is applied. 
It is really a completely different ball game compared to all the seiko I have owned.
I would still like to meet the designer who decided to get rid of the milled S on the crown so I can punch him repeatedly in the face, but other than that I am very positively impressed by the 035


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

I won't say I am growing to like the new Tunas, but I am hating them slightly less. The Prospex logo is still junk though. Lume looks great.

I feel like the 013/015/017 were 1970s watches that were actually made in the 2000s, whereas the new Tunas are modern updates of the design. I admit part of my animosity towards the new Tunas is because I love the old school Tuna look so much more.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

It's hard to belive that lume on these new tunas is so great, given the fact previus gen already glows like crazy


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

idkfa said:


> I feel like the 013/015/017 were 1970s watches that were actually made in the 2000s, whereas the new Tunas are modern updates of the design.


I SO agree with this, the old models are very vintage. 
I also prefer them (that's why I have both the 015 and the 017), but the new ones are very solid nonetheless. 
Crown apart obviously. 
You should join me in my face-punching trip to seiko HQs


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Seppia said:


> I SO agree with this, the old models are very vintage.
> I also prefer them (that's why I have both the 015 and the 017), but the new ones are very solid nonetheless.
> Crown apart obviously.
> You should join me in my face-punching trip to seiko HQs


Consider me recruited for the retaliation mission to Seiko HQs


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Few more Emperor pics....


----------



## Chossid (May 7, 2014)

I am officially IN!!!!!


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

The latest Tuna project, with shroud of bronze, is moving along nicely, and finally... the big crown has made its way to the case and movement.

Sorry, no bezel or insert yet. The Murphy Bezel is here, the Red (lumed) insert is on its way from Harold... maybe in a week or so. Ditto for the Super Engineer II bracelet.








[/URL]


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow
What did you start from?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I will regret this, but I have just subscribed to this thread. Now lets see how long it is before I get a Tuna


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

"Subscribe at your own risk"


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> I will regret this, but I have just subscribed to this thread. Now lets see how long it is before I get a Tuna


You are doomed


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Chossid said:


> I am officially IN!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5175970


Welcome in da club buddy


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Wow
> What did you start from?


SKX009K as I recall...!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> I will regret this, but I have just subscribed to this thread. Now lets see how long it is before I get a Tuna











Dont fear the dark side....... Im in Altadena if you are weary of the size?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

matthew P said:


> View attachment 5180394
> 
> 
> Dont fear the dark side....... Im in Altadena if you are weary of the size?


Yep, that would be great - never seen any Tuna in person.
I was tempted to get BDC's Darth Tuna last week when he was selling it.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Have a good day y'all!


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

My new dress watch;


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

janiboi said:


> My new dress watch;


Like a boss


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

janiboi said:


> My new dress watch;


Nice, what bracelet is that? Stock from an 015?


----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Nice, what bracelet is that? Stock from an 015?


Yes, stock 015, purchased from Chino


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Going full Japanese


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Going full funky


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Going 'full glare Seiko really should have used some AR coating' mode.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Some Tuna for Friday




























Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Biffer (Sep 3, 2015)

Seiko brand shop Nederland send me mine last friday, so i'm a club member now.









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## erickcgm (Apr 1, 2015)

I just received my 015 yesterday, it looks awesome. But it seems to be running +4s for the past 24hrs, which is ridiculous for a quartz movement. What should I do?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

erickcgm said:


> I just received my 015 yesterday, it looks awesome. But it seems to be running +4s for the past 24hrs, which is ridiculous for a quartz movement. What should I do?


What are using to time it?


----------



## erickcgm (Apr 1, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> What are using to time it?


I was timing it on my Macbook Pro, and it's set to automatic time which means it follows the time in the apple server, which is supposed to be dead accurate?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Hmm, maybe try setting your watch against another source, perhaps an online website like Time.Is.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

erickcgm said:


> I was timing it on my Macbook Pro, and it's set to automatic time which means it follows the time in the apple server, which is supposed to be dead accurate?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Use this: The Official NIST US Time

I know my phone can be several seconds off depending on when it last sampled the server.

If your watch gains 4 seconds a day against NIST I would return it.


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

Today is 3 months with this 017. I set it on June 8, and have not touch the crown (other than a 1 date change) since. Looks like I've got a very good movement, as it's still good to less than a second in three months.:-!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

So I tried on Matthew's last weekend, the size looked okay to me and now I'm getting one soon. ~7" not-too-flat wrist.


----------



## erickcgm (Apr 1, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hmm, maybe try setting your watch against another source, perhaps an online website like Time.Is.


It turns out it's my Mac time that is not accurate. I've timed my tuna with Time.is for half a day and it's dead on, whereas at the beginning it says my Mac time is 0.5s fast, and now it's 4.8s fast. I guess it's because I put it on and off sleep multiple times during the day, so the time is off and haven't been synced back yet. Anyways, I'm glad that it's not my tuna's problem. Thanks guys.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> So I tried on Matthew's last weekend, the size looked okay to me and now I'm getting one soon. ~7" not-too-flat wrist.


Looks killer my friend, go for it


----------



## Llisus (Aug 15, 2012)

Two strap suggestions for today


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Llisus (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry, I don't know what happened with my previous post. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> So I tried on Matthew's last weekend, the size looked okay to me and now I'm getting one soon. ~7" not-too-flat wrist.


Good choice. The Darth's such a cool watch. It's by no means versatile, but that's what I like about it. It's pure, unadulterated badass. My wrists are smaller at 6.5" and I find it pretty comfortable. It's a titanium watch too, so that helps offset the discomfort one might normally feel wearing such a thick watch.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

Eversince i got this badass i never get the chance to wear my other pieces. Here is another shot of it on my barely 6.5" wrist.











P.S. Anyone know when are they gonna start selling the OEM rubber/silicone straps of the new Tuna's a lot of the New Tuna owners says its really soft and comfy to wear. I want to buy one for my 015 and probably my Darth.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

eight84four said:


> Eversince i got this badass i never get the chance to wear my other pieces. Here is another shot of it on my barely 6.5" wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just asked my AD about the new rubber yesterday, and was told they'd be available for purchase separately in December. I was able to buy one from a friend who has a new Tuna but doesn't wear rubber, so I'm looking forward to getting that. I do have the new rubber on my newer Tunas, and I have to say it's a big improvement. Probably the only thing that could improve the Darth! Oh, and one thing I'd add - for smaller wrists, the new strap wears better. It's the same length, but with one less vent you can slide the keeper further. I don't know about you, but on my 7" wrist the tail of the strap sticks out a little. With the newer straps it doesn't.

One last thing - Seiya already sells the strap from the SBDB009, and as far as I can tell it's the same strap. But it's $170, so that's a pretty expensive upgrade! His site is down until 9/13 though.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

jswing said:


> Probably the only thing that could improve the Darth! Oh, and one thing I'd add - for smaller wrists, the new strap wears better. It's the same length, but with one less vent you can slide the keeper further. I don't know about you, but on my 7" wrist the tail of the strap sticks out a little. With the newer straps it doesn't.
> 
> One last thing - Seiya already sells the strap from the SBDB009, and as far as I can tell it's the same strap. But it's $170, so that's a pretty expensive upgrade! His site is down until 9/13 though.


Yup this oem strap on the Darth is too long and tail is sticking out, also the vents are digging on my wrist and its a little uncomfy and im using the second to the last hole for a snug fit. So i can't wait to try out this new oem tuna straps.

Whoa! $170 that is expensive but then again its for the SBDB009, i'll wait and see how much are the straps of the SBBN035 im leaning towards that one because it has a black metal keeper as well.

Have you tried using a Seiko DAL1BP Flat Vent Strap on the Darth im thinking that would be a cheaper option.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

eight84four said:


> Yup this oem strap on the Darth is too long and tail is sticking out, also the vents are digging on my wrist and its a little uncomfy and im using the second to the last hole for a snug fit. So i can't wait to try out this new oem tuna straps.
> 
> Whoa! $170 that is expensive but then again its for the SBDB009, i'll wait and see how much are the straps of the SBBN035 im leaning towards that one because it has a black metal keeper as well.
> 
> Have you tried using a Seiko DAL1BP Flat Vent Strap on the Darth im thinking that would be a cheaper option.


You'd think it would be cheaper, although I think it's the same material? I've had 3 of the new style straps, and they all look and feel the same, but I haven't had one from the 300m Tunas yet. I do have one from the SBBN035 in the mail though, so I'll report back once it arrives. I have used the DAL1BP flat vent on my 6309, but never tried it on a Tuna. It's ok, but not nearly as soft and comfortable as the new Tuna straps. It's less stiff than an SKX strap, but a bit stiffer than the old school Tuna straps. Definitely a more affordable option though.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

SBBN017 arrived today. That's currently 4 Tunas. I may have a problem. -)

















Tapatalk has been turning all my photos sideways, is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

SBBN013 is out for delivery today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> SBBN013 is out for delivery today












Arrived with a friend.

Let the strap games begin !









My Hirsch Accent does not take Seiko fat springbars so will try it with the regular thin springbars. Also thinking if I should get an Isofrane (22 or 24?).


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes you should get an Isofrane. 
I am selling a 24, but I will go against my interest saying I personally prefer to stick with the "correct" size at 22

Also, get a black one. The colored ones are cool but noticeably stiffer


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Who's Ed 

I prefer the look and comfort of the Accent over the Iso but I was just worried if the thinner regular springbars are secure enough for the Tuna. So far so good


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Call me crazy but I love the stock Darth strap. I have a black ISO I'll sell, really didn't like it.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Call me crazy but I love the stock Darth strap. I have a black ISO I'll sell, really didn't like it.


The Darth strap was my favorite strap until I got one of the new Tuna straps. They're just more comfortable and fit better for me. I don't care for isofranes either, I find them too thick.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Did you really sell the gold emperor jswing?
What was the reason? And did it also have the updated and more comfortable strap?


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

shelfcompact said:


> Did you really sell the gold emperor jswing?
> What was the reason? And did it also have the updated and more comfortable strap?


Not yet. I love it, but it's a little big for me. I'm debating giving it another try. And yes, it has the new strap and it's super comfortable. Surprisingly, even though it's my biggest tuna, the strap on the emperor fits me better than any other tuna. Less tail. I guess it must actually have a shorter lug to lug distance, because the strap itself is the same length as all the others.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Who's Ed
> 
> ]


Typo


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Llisus (Aug 15, 2012)

My suggestion for today


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andoze (Jul 20, 2013)

are the new straps similar to the SUN023 style of strap?


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Today, I wore my Seiko Emperor Tuna. It's on my Bosphorus Straps ammo case strap. It's one of my favorite watches. It's big. It's actually almost massive. And It's black case contrasts nicely with the vintage ammo case leather.

It has this massive heavy feel to it. Signatureisthewordthatcomestomind.

When I pick it up in the morning and unscrew the crown and wind it, the set the time, it feels ready to work.

I feel secure in the fact that if I fell off a boat in the middle of the Gulf of Mexico they could recover the watch and it would be working . . .



















Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Andoze said:


> are the new straps similar to the SUN023 style of strap?


They feel similar, I think it's the same material.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks to fellow WUS member chitownwes, I'm now officially in the club.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Llisus (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't think I'm going to buy specific straps with black hardware for my new darth, I have already too many straps to do that.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just spotted a steel Tuna in the wild on the metro ride back. Guy also saw my Darth and we said hello but couldn't talk further.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Just spotted a steel Tuna in the wild on the metro ride back. Guy also saw my Darth and we said hello but couldn't talk further.


Did you mouth, "Mine says hi?"


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Commented by peers, this is a weapon


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

My Tuna strap options thread (complete with cat pictures) is here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/incoming-darth-tuna-strap-options-2363882.html


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

The newer strap design is so comfortable to wear.


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Heljestrand said:


> Did you mouth, "Mine says hi?"


Let's hope not....


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

AGREED......LOL



fjblair said:


> Let's hope not....


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I did not make this Photoshop, a friend did, but it belongs in this thread.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> I did not make this Photoshop, a friend did, but it belongs in this thread.


Amazing photo... 

Στάλθηκε από το ALE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Llisus (Aug 15, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Llisus (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh dear, I hope he doesn't cut his face on the lid.

It would be even better if his paw was on the plate like he's about to spin it around and gobble it down.



blowfish89 said:


> I did not make this Photoshop, a friend did, but it belongs in this thread.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Think you'll like this Robotaz.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I saw that. 

Worthy of the Seiko forum archives for sure.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I saw that.
> 
> Worthy of the Seiko forum archives for sure.


What is the Japanese act of sword fighting called ?


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> What is the Japanese act of sword fighting called ?


Are you talking about Kendo ?


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

With a live blade in traditional attire?
More like kenjutsu


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

mdsaitto said:


> With a live blade in traditional attire?
> More like kenjutsu


Sounds serious.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Sounds serious.


Well it is 
At least on my book, I study this stuff


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## LBisevac (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

mdsaitto said:


> With a live blade in traditional attire?
> More like kenjutsu


What about iaido?


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

JRMARTINS said:


> What about iaido?


Fair enough, but if you like you can consider Iaido as a branch of kenjutsu
Samurai if needed were able to quick draw (Iaido) or fight with the sword already in full guard (kenjutsu)


----------



## Llisus (Aug 15, 2012)

My yesterday combination


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

22mm Isofrane with DLC buckle is incoming for the SBBN013.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Heljestrand said:


> Did you mouth, "Mine says hi?"


LMAO! Morning coffee sprayed onto desk...


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> 22mm Isofrane with DLC buckle is incoming for the SBBN013.


It's on its way, a little preview to tide you over:


----------



## masyv6 (Jul 19, 2015)

I'll add to the teasing with the Darth Tuna on Isofrane of my own. Unfortunately, it doesn't suit my wrists as much as I'd hoped so I'm looking to move on from it and pursue other horological interests.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

masyv6 said:


> I'll add to the teasing with the Darth Tuna on Isofrane of my own. Unfortunately, it doesn't suit my wrists as much as I'd hoped so I'm looking to move on from it and pursue other horological interests.
> 
> View attachment 5400314


Your wrist looks larger, and round. The Iso will pinch the wrist and be uncomfortable. May want to accept that you're atypical and try something else before you flip it.

I have owned many Tunas and will not wear them on Iso. I wear them on NATO and they are as comfortable as a watch can be.


----------



## akitadog (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, I would not go so far as to punch them in the face, but I agree with everything else. Lume is superb. I found mine lasts from midnight just before dawn. I put mine back on the bracelet SBBN031, and though I am not a bracelet person, this is one very nice bracelet. With the Seiko fat bars it is extremely secure. Yes, it really is too bad they did away with the Machined S on the crown. I assume this is a cost saving measure. Who knows.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada



Seppia said:


> From my posts on another forum
> 
> Lume test
> 
> ...


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

LBisevac said:


> View attachment 5383298


Seems we have similar taste. Mine says hi.










Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## akitadog (Sep 3, 2009)

I had a SBBN035 for a few days. Liked the black, but the shroud etc. was too glossy for my liking. Flipped it and bought a brand new SBBN031. Would like a SBBN013, but was concerned about the problem with expensive battery changes. I like the Yellow Tuna a lot, but battery changes and the price will keep me away. Looks darn nice though. I guess I will stay with the SBBN031. I am also liking the metal bracelet that comes with this watch. Very robust and good looking.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

akitadog said:


> Would like a SBBN013, but was concerned about the problem with expensive battery changes.


Get one and worry about it five years from now. The world may very well be on fire and the Tuna battery change will be the least of your worries.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

If you like the darth then definitely do not let the battery change scare you. 
For me, part of the charm of a Quartz come with easiness of use, so it's a (small) minus to have a monocoque case. 
The big ones are the tallness and the bigger diameter: 300m tunas are already big and tall, no need to make them bigger and taller.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

akitadog said:


> I had a SBBN035 for a few days. Liked the black, but the shroud etc. was too glossy for my liking. Flipped it and bought a brand new SBBN031. Would like a SBBN013, but was concerned about the problem with expensive battery changes. I like the Yellow Tuna a lot, but battery changes and the price will keep me away. Looks darn nice though. I guess I will stay with the SBBN031. I am also liking the metal bracelet that comes with this watch. Very robust and good looking.
> 
> Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


The best bracelet for tunas is the old 015 one in my opinion.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

akitadog said:


> Well, I would not go so far as to punch them in the face, but


LOL!


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Just a quick question about tuna shrouds. I understand that there are aftermarket shrouds (with some really ahem, 'exuberant' designs) available. 

More specially, I am looking at Clemiko shrouds. How does one go about purchasing these shrouds? 

Also, thinking of replacing the bead-blasted shroud on the 017 with a brushed one. Does Clemiko offer that as well? Or are there any other high quality shrouds that are available out in the market? 

Cheers and thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Get one and worry about it five years from now. The world may very well be on fire and the Tuna battery change will be the least of your worries.


+1

Too many WIS overthink things and end up passing on otherwise great watches, without realizing that so much can happen within five years. In perhaps less than a year, you might be yearning for something else and the Darth might go to fund that next piece. Get it and enjoy it.


----------



## Llisus (Aug 15, 2012)

Could I ask which Mesh is that?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Ottovonn said:


> +1
> 
> Too many WIS overthink things and end up passing on otherwise great watches, without realizing that so much can happen within five years. In perhaps less than a year, you might be yearning for something else and the Darth might go to fund that next piece. Get it and enjoy it.


Many members have sent their watches to Jack at IWW. I've been reading about it for years. I wouldn't hesitate with the Darth over the battery. I'm sure Jack does good work or we'd obviously here a LOT about it around here. I never hear anyone complaining.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Just wanted to mention after years and years of ignoring the Tuna line thinking I didn't care for the look, my Darth is quickly becoming the watch I wear the most. It is absolutely badass and super fun to have on. I've even managed to start wearing it to work and honestly, it doesn't look too out of place. The matted black keeps it subtle and the relatively light weight makes the whole thing feel smaller than it otherwise would; I dig it at the office. Never thought I'd ever wear a watch that big to work, but the Darth pulls it off. 

Also, I picked up the silicone rubber for the SBDB009 from Seiya and it is hands down the best rubber/silicone strap I've ever worn. It is so incredibly comfortable it's like a night and day improvement over the stock strap making it completely worth the $150 price imo. 

I mentioned I purchased a violet Toshi strap for it as well, that has shipped yesterday. Once I receive that and put it on, I'm going to take pics and post them here. I have a feeling that is going to be an incredibly cool and different look that will be fun to wear.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

germy_wermy said:


> Just a quick question about tuna shrouds. I understand that there are aftermarket shrouds (with some really ahem, 'exuberant' designs) available.
> 
> More specially, I am looking at Clemiko shrouds. How does one go about purchasing these shrouds?
> 
> ...


SCWF member Tiger UK offers amazing brushed repot shrouds based off the 7549 shroud. If you google tiger UK shroud you'll find his contact information.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I am finding that the Emperor Tuna is EXTREMELY difficult to get off wrist - I tried to wear my Omega SM300 for a bit today but HAD to put the Tuna back on. Anyway, this to say that I completely agree with the sentiment expressed below and had a similar years' long stretch where I didn't even consider the Tuna. Now it's in danger of supplanting everything else!









Archival photo...



Memento Vivere said:


> Just wanted to mention after years and years of ignoring the Tuna line thinking I didn't care for the look, my Darth is quickly becoming the watch I wear the most. It is absolutely badass and super fun to have on. I've even managed to start wearing it to work and honestly, it doesn't look too out of place. The matted black keeps it subtle and the relatively light weight makes the whole thing feel smaller than it otherwise would; I dig it at the office. Never thought I'd ever wear a watch that big to work, but the Darth pulls it off.
> 
> Also, I picked up the silicone rubber for the SBDB009 from Seiya and it is hands down the best rubber/silicone strap I've ever worn. It is so incredibly comfortable it's like a night and day improvement over the stock strap making it completely worth the $150 price imo.
> 
> I mentioned I purchased a violet Toshi strap for it as well, that has shipped yesterday. Once I receive that and put it on, I'm going to take pics and post them here. I have a feeling that is going to be an incredibly cool and different look that will be fun to wear.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

plus three on the "sudden attraction" to the Darth camp.
Dismissed them for a long time before the switch flipped and I had to have one.
Its so comfortable and tool ready that I forgive its "tall lump of black mass on my wrist" look.
Once on wrist it seems to last a good long time during the work week.









old photo but watch still looks this good after a year of bumps and scuffs.
The matte finish and lack of gloss makes for guilt free wearability.


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

liwang22 said:


> SCWF member Tiger UK offers amazing brushed repot shrouds based off the 7549 shroud. If you google tiger UK shroud you'll find his contact information.


Thanks liwang22! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Chillin' outside the Disney store with my 4 month old while the 3 yr old is inside begging mommy to buy everything he sees.

Still loving the Emperor. It's badass.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't know if I could pull the Emperor off, but damn are they fun to look at. That thing is a freaking tank!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I have worn mine everyday since it arrived. For today -

Hello from Lamar Valley, Yellowstone National Park.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> , Yellowstone National Park.


One of the wonders of the world. 
I have been lucky enough to travel a bit in my life, but nature wise that stretch of the USA that goes from Colorado to Las Vegas is incredible. 
Never seen anything that comes close in terms of beauty and variety of landscapes. 
I wish I could live around there, anywhere (I would probably pick SLC or Denver).


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Memento Vivere said:


> Just wanted to mention after years and years of ignoring the Tuna line thinking I didn't care for the look, my Darth is quickly becoming the watch I wear the most. It is absolutely badass and super fun to have on. I've even managed to start wearing it to work and honestly, it doesn't look too out of place. The matted black keeps it subtle and the relatively light weight makes the whole thing feel smaller than it otherwise would; I dig it at the office. Never thought I'd ever wear a watch that big to work, but the Darth pulls it off.
> 
> Also, I picked up the silicone rubber for the SBDB009 from Seiya and it is hands down the best rubber/silicone strap I've ever worn. It is so incredibly comfortable it's like a night and day improvement over the stock strap making it completely worth the $150 price imo.
> 
> I mentioned I purchased a violet Toshi strap for it as well, that has shipped yesterday. Once I receive that and put it on, I'm going to take pics and post them here. I have a feeling that is going to be an incredibly cool and different look that will be fun to wear.


I got one of the new Tuna straps for my Darth as well. Didn't think it was possible to make the watch better, but the strap really does.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

My Emperor Tuna is my favorite. The Darth Tuna is cool. But there is something about the Emperor tuna that speaks to me. That said, here is Saturday's Tuna . . . Baby Tuna









And a nautical themed shirt to go with it.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

I am new to the concept of diashiald and was wondering if someone here could clarify. Is diashield the same thing is DLC? If not is it as strong? Is it a coating like DLC or is a treatment done to the metal to make it harder? Also, is the SBBN035 DLC, PVD, diashield, or a combination of the three. And does anyone have any experience with the scratch resistance on the sbbn035? Thank you!!!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

About to place an order for the only American food I crave whenever I travel abroad: a double-double from In-N-Out Burger here in SoCal.
















Edit: Here it is. So good...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Degr8n8 said:


> I am new to the concept of diashiald and was wondering if someone here could clarify. Is diashield the same thing is DLC? If not is it as strong? Is it a coating like DLC or is a treatment done to the metal to make it harder? Also, is the SBBN035 DLC, PVD, diashield, or a combination of the three. And does anyone have any experience with the scratch resistance on the sbbn035? Thank you!!!


I don't think anyone has an answer yet. It could be heat/cold treating or a layer of some sort of material.

It's worth noting that a member inquired with Seiko and they replied by saying Diashield can be refinished. Keep in mind this doesn't mean the Diashield will be of the same quality. Some will just take a Seiko email and treat it like its gospel, but I don't. I would bet that if it can be refinished and retain its true scratch resistance, that it's heat/cold treated. If it's a material that's added, it can't be refinished without adding the material back again.

I think it's a material, and if you refinish it, you remove the material and Seiko email kids are full of it. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Picked up a BC 284 and very impressed with the quality and feel..especially for a strap that is about $20-25. And it looks pretty damn good too on the Tuna!


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you, this sort of answers my question. I guess the best answer would come from those with user experience. Maybe someone who owns the SBBN035 can comment on the scratch resistance. Regardless of what the material is, it would be good to know how it holds up at least.


----------



## azif (Jan 8, 2014)

Obris Morgan strap just arrived. Fits nicely on the last normal hole. Was worried I would have to use the ladders with my tiny 6.5" wrist like some people were saying


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Blue Tuna


----------



## Pancakedan (Mar 26, 2013)

All these great photos of Tuna's has just made me dig mine out as its not been on the wrist for a while.


----------



## Llisus (Aug 15, 2012)

Llisus said:


> Could I ask which Mesh is that?
> 
> View attachment 5410074


I don't want to bother but, somebody knows what mesh is that?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LBisevac (Dec 2, 2006)

It's a Strapcode flat mesh. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Llisus (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ssmith3046 (Jun 21, 2015)

gshock626 said:


> About to place an order for the only American food I crave whenever I travel abroad: a double-double from In-N-Out Burger here in SoCal.
> 
> View attachment 5423786
> 
> ...


A must stop for me when I'm visiting my kids in AZ.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

gshock626 said:


> About to place an order for the only American food I crave whenever I travel abroad: a double-double from In-N-Out Burger here in SoCal.
> 
> Edit: Here it is. So good...
> 
> View attachment 5423866


I used to be such a burger fanatic and to some extent I still am. I used to eat beauties like those almost everyday when I was much, much younger. I got super huge as a result, so no more burgers for me, at least on a regular basis. That looks so good, though. I believe there are no In-N-Out Burger joints in NY, so I'm out of luck. I'll have to settle for Five Guys and Shake Shack.

I love when the patties just melt with each delicious bite.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ottovonn said:


> I used to be such a burger fanatic and to some extent I still am. I used to eat beauties like those almost everyday when I was much, much younger. I got super huge as a result, so no more burgers for me, at least on a regular basis. That looks so good, though. I believe there are no In-N-Out Burger joints in NY, so I'm out of luck. I'll have to settle for Five Guys and Shake Shack.
> 
> I love when the patties just melt with each delicious bite.


I shouldn't be eating too many burgers myself, which I don't btw. I had pancreatitis last year (it was the most painful experience) and had to have my gallbladder taken out. Doctors recommended a low fat diet and to keep my alcohol consumption to a minimum. So sad... I still enjoy a few beer/wine on the weekends and grab a burger once in awhile though.

I just checked In-N-Out's website. Did not realize they had expanded outside of California. I knew they had one in Las Vegas, but now they have locations in Oregon, Utah, Nevada, Arizona, and Texas. You should try it one of these days if you get the chance. It's not the tastiest burger nor does it have the best patty. Can't really explain why it's good. It just is. It's a simple burger. Maybe it's the fresh ingredients. I don't know. I've had Five Guys but never heard of Shake Shack. Definitely prefer In-N-Out over Five Guys.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Darth Tuna says . . . . . Smile . . . Have a nice day


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

gshock626 said:


> I shouldn't be eating too many burgers myself, which I don't btw. I had pancreatitis last year (it was the most painful experience) and had to have my gallbladder taken out. Doctors recommended a low fat diet and to keep my alcohol consumption to a minimum. So sad... I still enjoy a few beer/wine on the weekends and grab a burger once in awhile though.
> 
> I just checked In-N-Out's website. Did not realize they had expanded outside of California. I knew they had one in Las Vegas, but now they have locations in Oregon, Utah, Nevada, Arizona, and Texas. You should try it one of these days if you get the chance. It's not the tastiest burger nor does it have the best patty. Can't really explain why it's good. It just is. It's a simple burger. Maybe it's the fresh ingredients. I don't know. I've had Five Guys but never heard of Shake Shack. Definitely prefer In-N-Out over Five Guys.


Ouch, that does sound really painful.

Five Guys is my current favorite burger place. I find their stuff mouth watering and the ingredients fresh. If In-N-Out is as good as you say, then I have a grail burger to pursue, haha.

Most days I generally eat lean sources of protein such as chicken, turkey, and fish. So, when I do indulge in a fine crafted burger, it's always a real delight.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Just some advice, please:

A friend overseas can obtain a brand new tuna for me, a SBBN033 (on a rubber strap) for UK£600. This is pretty par for the course, given import taxes etc. 

Given I've always wanted a tuna, there are a couple of questions I'd like to ask other tuna owners / Seiko mentats.

(1) This model is a quartz. OK, I know its a Seiko proprietary movement specially designed for the tuna, but part of me has auto hard-wired into my head for a tuna. Thoughts?

(2) What's the general consensus on this model versus earlier iterations? I think it's 2014/15.

(3) I want a shark mesh type strap as I'm definitely not a rubber strap type of person when it comes to my watches. Any suggestions / manufacturers other tuna owners might wish to share?

Many thanks in advance.

LBS


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

1) The 7c46 movement used in the quartz Tunas is a very, very good one and was designed specifically for this watch. It's not just any old quartz movement, it's rock solid, high torque, and can be serviced.

2) As for the new models vs the old ones there is no consensus as to which design is 'better', it's a totally personal thing as to which people prefer. Many people like the classic Tuna looks of the 015 & 17. But some people prefer the handset and markers on the new versions and the modern colour schemes on some of them. Most people prefer the milled 'S' on the crown of the old ones over the etched 'X' Prospex logo on the new ones. And many people say that the lume is even more outstanding on the new versions.

3) There are tons of shark mesh straps out there. WJean, Strapcode, Tungchoy, etc. It just depends on what your price point is, and also whether you want a mesh band with removable sections or one that needs cutting to size. The best thing you can do is research them by reading the many threads about mesh bracelets on these forums.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks ShaggyDog, much appreciated.


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

It's been awhile since I posted here... Some recent shots over the last month or two...


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

I concur with everything ShaggyDog said. I'd just add that I was anti-quartz as well. Until I got a quartz Tuna, and now I have two. The quality of the watch overcomes the anti-quartz bias, at least for me.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

This is a good mesh comparison thread from a different forum with some shots of them on Tuna.

http://www.thewatchsite.com/21-japa...ost.html#/forumsite/20630/topics/14575?page=1


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



ShaggyDog said:


> 1) The 7c46 movement used in the quartz Tunas is a very, very good one and was designed specifically for this watch. It's not just any old quartz movement, it's rock solid, high torque, and can be serviced.


Does high torque = better timing?


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



studiompd said:


> Does high torque = better timing?


No, it's required to move the large hands.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Am not a horologist but I associate high-torque movements with larger time-pieces like clocks.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*



studiompd said:


> Does high torque = better timing?


As said above the high torque isn't anything to do with accuracy but it is to do with making a durable and capable watch. But although the 7C46 isn't thermocompensated most reports say that it's no slouch in the accuracy department, plenty accurate enough for everyone here.

Edit - This thread here about what makes the 7C46 good explains it all very knowledgeably.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/what...47.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/439547?page=1


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Accuracy on my Tuna is + 2 seconds a month at the most.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



ShaggyDog said:


> As said above the high torque isn't anything to do with accuracy but it is to do with making a durable and capable watch. But although the 7C46 isn't thermocompensated most reports say that it's no slouch in the accuracy department, plenty accurate enough for everyone here.
> 
> Edit - This thread here about what makes the 7C46 good explains it all very knowledgeably.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/what...47.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/439547?page=1





Ahriman4891 said:


> No, it's required to move the large hands.


Gotcha, thanks for the clarification and link!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Anyone try a Strapcode bracelet?


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



blowfish89 said:


> Anyone try a Strapcode bracelet?


I've been considering one for awhile, but was turned off by the stories of people having to file down the ends to fit between the lugs. However, I recently noticed that they now advertise bracelets with "21.5mm" ends made especially for Seiko Tunas. Very interested in a super engineer.

Jamie


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



blowfish89 said:


> Anyone try a Strapcode bracelet?


I've been considering one for awhile, but was turned off by the stories of people having to file down the ends to fit between the lugs. However, I recently noticed that they now advertise bracelets with "21.5mm" ends made especially for Seiko Tunas. Very interested in a super engineer.

Jamie


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I have a lot of nice watches--Rolex, Hamilton, micro brands, etc., etc--probably one for each day of the month if I cared to count. But if I am going out of town for a few weeks, especially if it's to a rough and tumble place--and for me that's usually near, in or on the ocean--Pacific and Atlantic, Seiko is the watch to grab for me. Having run a pretty wide gamut in terms of types and brands, I don't think you can find better quality for the money than Seiko. Citizen makes a fine watch in the same respects, but the style and certain other elements in the Seiko line typically appeal more to me.

My next forays will probably be into Japanese market Seikos--probably the SARB017 'Alpinist'--the green face and gold numerals, their unusual take on the 'Mercedes' style hands, all seem striking and sapphire crystal, anti shock, anti magnetic, a stop second hand, movable compass ring--all good down to 200M. At about $340 that's a hard list of features to find, never mind beat, and will be my next Seiko step probably. I haven't seen too many Seikos w/ sapphire crystals and the Grand Seiko's a bit 'dear' in price, although they're great watches obviously. The Japanese market Seiko 'Cocktail Time' watch (Seiko MECHANICAL x Shinobu Ishigaki SARB065 )is sort of a stealthy, almost 'Grand Seiko--'retro' sort of look and while a bit too dressy for my usual taste, is a 'dandy' in the truest sense. It's very '1962'--almost begging for a cheesy chrome expansion 'Spiedel' stretch band like Gramps or Dad used to wear, to give it that departed 'Mad Men' TV show that effected interestingly fashion, sort of look.

Like too many watches in the $100---$500 category--including Seikos, the leather band on the Alpinist and the 'Cocktail Time' is the weakest component and I'll probably go with a genuine Seiko metal bracelet or 'mock croc' light brown band, but still--a lot of nice features on both. Some might balk at the 38mm case size on the Alpinist, I look at it as a size I don't have that's in between sizes I do have and it's good for dress or gear. The Cocktail Time case clocks in (ar, ar) at 40mm and both have what are essentially Seiko 'in house' 6R15 23J automatic, handwinding, hackable and with FIFTY hour power reserve movements, movements you probably won't find in Seikos made for USA or European markets and are quite good--that's a lot again....

But back to my favorite 'Just grab it and don't worry about it--it'll be FINE sentiment'-- I particularly like my Seiko Ice Monster, the Stargate model, done up in rose gold, (that S.G. rose gold dresses up well) my ancient seeming 007 I got on my first trip to Asia (silly sentimental--and unkillable--believe me, I tried), but although I'm not in it for compliments, I get more 'appropriate' compliments on my blue Baby Tuna Seiko Monster SRP453 than ANY other watch, regardless of price or silly snob name brand appeal. The finish on that watch is tremendous, even under a well lit 60X jeweler's loupe. Some folks on-line find the blue watch band a 'bit much' but I like it--it takes away any air of pretension and while it's perhaps a bit playful in look--it's not like a tacky, cheap Fossil brand toy like watch--I see it as a bit of fun, yet classy fashion that's on a quality time piece--it fits--it 'works' for me. I don't mind either that as they're not too available nowadays, that the asking price has doubled, but I don't typically look at watches to appreciate in value. The case and especially the face on the SRP453, just have a number of subtle but nice extra touches and as usual, you can pay thousands of dollars more for a dive watch and not get as good a lume as you'll find on most Seiko Monsters. I use the lume on my Seikos at night as flashlights to find my Hamiltons and Deep Blues.....

But I have found and it's odd--I don't see others stating this, but the Seiko 4r36 movements have typically run a bit on the slow side for me--often about ten seconds a day behind--whereas the 7s26's were (are) more likely for me to be a tad more accurate and to a bit run fast rather than slow.

But I have the Swiss ETA movements in dress, scuba and pilot watches that aren't any better in terms of accuracy and at that, don't have the same tendency to go only one way or the other (all of a type either fast OR slow) in same brand, same movement, but in different watch like my Seikos do. Weird.

I find the excellent Citizen 9015 high beat rate movement pretty consistent too--I really like that movement. The 9015, if you take the watch up to the ear and move your wrist, in a large pilot or stouter scuba casing, is a bit noisy in almost a crude way--but unless you're going around, wiggling your wrist upside your ear, (which would look rather silly, no?) you don't notice. I'll take the high beat movement, the consistent accuracy it's shown in different watches, the durability I feel I can reasonable expect and be satisfied. I sleep with a watch on and a Seiko movement or the Miyota 9015 has never bothered my wife--whereas the movement in my Rolex--the fine, not even remotely loud, but sort of a high pitched whirring noise--like a little bug, makes my wife tell me to position the watch away from her ear. It keeps time to about 2-3 seconds a month after 28 years though!

But enough of my blabbering. Bottom line is I laugh inside when somebody is silly enough to say "It's 'just' a Seiko. Fact is in most places in the world, among most of the population, a Seiko is a few rungs up the ladder in terms of perceived quality and is a desired watch. I think even by and large in the USA and among people who prefer European brands including some folks on WUS, that Seiko is too often underestimated. I just love grabbing a nice looking Seiko, a watch that I know is going to work, not fall apart on me when I don't 'baby it' and if I get robbed in the desert or at sea by pirates, waylaid in an alley, sure I'll miss the watch, but at least I won't be 'out of pocket' when I replace it---certainly not equal to the price of my mortgage payment! Great watches by any standard in my book.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow. A Tuna actually on water. Who would have thunk it

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Not sure if that's salt water, but salt water will eventually take it's toll on steel and other metals used in watches--as well as watch bands and other materials. I remember paying what seemed to be an insane price for 'stainless steel' boat propeller (there are many grades of SS) and was annoyed that in no time, little rust spots needed wet sandpaper removal. Live and learn.

I have a couple knives with zero carbon steel in them--David Boye's knives made with Dendritic cobalt (no magnetic signature) and Spyderco's fine (and a bargain) Pacific Salt series with zero carbon high q, H1 steel from Seki City, Japan. Athough they'll never rust, just like everything I take to and into the ocean, I still wash everything off w/ fresh water after, if for no other reason to keep the salt from drying, leaving grit and acid base.

With just the two above steels available and becoming more 'mainstream' and watches (usually expensive) that are all but immune to effects of magnetism out there too, (Not a dive watch, but the 200M rated Seiko 'Alpinist '@ about $340, is anti-magnetic, shock resistant, w/ sapphire crystal) I wonder if we'll be seeing more non magnetic resistant watches. A lot of computers, speakers and other stuff we not even aware of is pretty magnetic. I just realized last week that the battery I have on a laptop computer I've had for years is so magnetic that it actually picked up a small spoon when I took it off the table.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

The Toshi strap has landed! What a look!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

That really looks great. The picture looks to show nice patina, a bit of stoutness too, but bet it's also comfortable. Looked at the Toshi site and what they described seems to be what I sense and see in your pics----a slightly weathered look--really what looks like a subtle patina, in quality leather. Handmade down to the stiching, will probably keep that great look for a long while.

Black on black--even down to the buckle, is a killer look and with that Tuna, you really pulled it off. Stealth cool. It 'works'. Love that color combo on a car, especially sports cars-- but on them, it's a pain to keep it looking sharp, not likely the case with the particular leather on the above Toshi.

Those bands don't come cheap, but I just might have to get one of those Toshi bands---the brown Heritage model with chrome buckle looks like it'd play off the Alpinist model well, as does the honey color. Never really thought of going for blue leather, but that Toshi in Ocean Blue looks like it'd be mighty tasty on my blue 'Baby Tuna' SRP453 Monster too. So son of a gun, maybe more than one--here I go again!


----------



## thevenerablelars (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Spring Tuna SBDB009. I've loved this thing, but probably going up on the block soon. Was originally intending to use it for more adventurous activities/as a beater but it's ended up feeling a bit too nice for that.


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Have finally taken the plunge and a few minutes ago bought a sbbn017. Have been thinking about one for months but never committed as I was afraid of the size. The news of it being discontinued has made supplies dry up (and prices go up!) so jumped on one as soon as I saw it this afternoon. Will be here in the UK within a week hopefully, still nervous about the size but we will see...

Had considered an 015 in the past but the few new ones left are now priced very high, missed the boat on that one, hopefully I'll be happy with the 017. Am a fan of isofranes and strap changes so looking forward to the ease I can do that with a tuna. Pics will follow when it arrives.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



boy_wonder said:


> Have finally taken the plunge and a few minutes ago bought a sbbn017. Have been thinking about one for months but never committed as I was afraid of the size. The news of it being discontinued has made supplies dry up (and prices go up!) so jumped on one as soon as I saw it this afternoon. Will be here in the UK within a week hopefully, still nervous about the size but we will see...
> 
> Had considered an 015 in the past but the few new ones left are now priced very high, missed the boat on that one, hopefully I'll be happy with the 017. Am a fan of isofranes and strap changes so looking forward to the ease I can do that with a tuna. Pics will follow when it arrives.


I hesitated buying a Tuna for a long, long time because of the size. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised out how well it wears.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



jswing said:


> I hesitated buying a Tuna for a long, long time because of the size. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised out how well it wears.


+1
All of my automatics have stopped due to not being worn in the last week.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Yeah, I pulled the trigger too after prolonged exposure to this thread. SBN0033J (yes, a 'J') en route from the mysterious East courtesy of a friend who lives out there. Got a pretty good price too.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



LordBrettSinclair said:


> prolonged exposure to this thread


Seems the trend WUS should get a kickback!


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



LordBrettSinclair said:


> Yeah, I pulled the trigger too after prolonged exposure to this thread. SBN0033J (yes, a 'J') en route from the mysterious East courtesy of a friend who lives out there. Got a pretty good price too.
> 
> View attachment 5504185


Does the 'J' actually indicate anything?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



studiompd said:


> Seems the trend WUS should get a kickback!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



idkfa said:


> Does the 'J' actually indicate anything?


Doubt it as these are all JDM models


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



blowfish89 said:


>


Lol, love it!


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I only mention the J in the serial number as this is the first JDM Seiko I've bought.


----------



## fairulfadzli.usptn (Mar 10, 2015)

Tuna and isofrane - killer combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



thevenerablelars said:


> Spring Tuna SBDB009. I've loved this thing, but probably going up on the block soon. Was originally intending to use it for more adventurous activities/as a beater but it's ended up feeling a bit too nice for that.
> 
> View attachment 5502809


I can see how you came to 'take a shine' to that and decided it was "too nice" to relegate to the 'beater category"---sweeeet........it's still in rather 'bristol fashion' I'd say...


----------



## Tourbillion87 (May 28, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Yeah, I pulled the trigger too after prolonged exposure to this thread. SBN0033J (yes, a 'J') en route from the mysterious East courtesy of a friend who lives out there. Got a pretty good price too.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5504185&d=1443461382"]
> 
> ...


Can you post pics when you receive it??


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



LordBrettSinclair said:


> Yeah, I pulled the trigger too after prolonged exposure to this thread. SBN0033J (yes, a 'J') en route from the mysterious East courtesy of a friend who lives out there. Got a pretty good price too.
> 
> View attachment 5504185


Congrats, I'm loving mine. The new strap is very comfortable and it glows like a lighthouse.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

New to me 017. I was worried about the size but wears smaller than expected.

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Can you post pics when you receive it??


Absolutely, I'm going to do an un-boxing, comparison with my other Seikos and strap-changing frenzy pictorial to grace this very forum.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Malice 146 said:


> New to me 017. I was worried about the size but wears smaller than expected.


Congrats & enjoy!! That BOR bracelet adds a nice touch to the 017. :-!


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



TheMeasure said:


> Congrats & enjoy!! That BOR bracelet adds a nice touch to the 017. :-!


I had the BOR just laying around that I had bought for another watch and had sold. I figured I'd try it on the Tuna and thought it looked pretty good. I have a few leather straps I want to try and after stalking on this thread, there's a few others I'd like to try.

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Malice 146 said:


> I had the BOR just laying around that I had bought for another watch and had sold. I figured I'd try it on the Tuna and thought it looked pretty good. I have a few leather straps I want to try and after stalking on this thread, there's a few others I'd like to try.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


Hey, Malice I'm wondering what to get for mine and notice Strapco do a 21.5mm Engineer. I like the look of that. Can you get 22mm to fit the Tuna?

I might also consider a leather NATO but worry about the thickness.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Union Station.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



LordBrettSinclair said:


> Hey, Malice I'm wondering what to get for mine and notice Strapco do a 21.5mm Engineer. I like the look of that. Can you get 22mm to fit the Tuna?
> 
> I might also consider a leather NATO but worry about the thickness.


Unless I'm mistaken the SBBN017 has a 22mm lug width. The BOR bracelet is a Yobokies 22 mm and it fit without a problem. Hope that helps.

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

I can confirm the 300m tunas fit 22mm bracelets and straps perfectly


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Darth Tuna also fits 22mm perfectly.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Some Tuna . .with Lume

















Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> dilatedjunkie927 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you post pics when you receive it??
> ...


Excellent, thanks! I'm curious as to how the finish on the new shroud looks compared to the 017's bead-blasted finish.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Late at night--especially on moonless eves & early morns, I use the light from the lume of my Seiko monsters to find where I left my other brand watches....


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Trying 015 Tuna on red leather Zulu for a change.


----------



## davemfan (Feb 27, 2012)

I've been eyeballing the tuna's for the last couple weeks, and i must say i love the looks of them. Might have to bite the bullet and pick one up sometime soon.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Really liking it on black leather. 









Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## zkennedy (Feb 29, 2012)

MATT1076 said:


> Trying 015 Tuna on red leather Zulu for a change.


Lovely combo here, digging that red leather! May I ask where it came from?


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

zkennedy said:


> Lovely combo here, digging that red leather! May I ask where it came from?


Got it off a seller on Ebay called winneger23.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

MATT1076 said:


> Trying 015 Tuna on red leather Zulu for a change.


At first, I looked at that red leather and thought in a kind of snarky way 'well, it _is_ different'--but looked again and thought "hmmm--maybe not too bad after all--might even look good on some of _my_ watches. Usually it takes a while for me to change my mind on things like that, so you might be on to something there. 
Way to go--DARE to be different! So many followers out there, not enough people taking chances, making changes.....


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

SC-Texas said:


> Some Tuna . .with Lume
> 
> View attachment 5529721
> 
> ...


Wait, what model is this exactly?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

shelfcompact said:


> Wait, what model is this exactly?


The not-a-tuna model


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

The not a Tuna tuna

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Srp231 with Yobokies parts.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Legible as a signal flare, sinister like a stealth bomber. Seriously one of the coolest watches I've ever owned. 








And unlike some commenters saying this thing is "too nice" for the dirty work, I respectfully disagree.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Last night and today...














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## Llisus (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

A strange but more appealing combination than I thought initially

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

I never get compliments on my watch from non-WIS. However, since wearing the Emperor I've gotten two compliments in public. One from a salesperson at Nordstrom and yesterday from the cashier at a hot dog/burger joint.


----------



## siroque (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 5562834


I have nice watches that cost less. I have nice watches that cost 5, 10, 20, 30+ times more. But I don't have a single watch that gets as many 'appropriate' comments as the above watch, the blue SRP453. Nice time piece, but I really can't fathom why more folks like it than any of the 30+watches I own. Yes it's blue, but I think it's also one of the most nicely finished watches I have---not garish or bodacious at all, not the most accurate. It just seems sporty and polished, the shine on the bezel and subtle star burst finish on the face tastefully done. It all 'comes together' well.

I always set it a minute fast, just in case I might wear it for a week as like most of my watches with the same 4r36 movement, it runs a bit slow. I don't wear many for that long, but this one has a hold on me. I'm fine with the band too. But just from my own feeling and understanding, I've really grown to like it more and more over time. Great watch- one of the most perfect for me on weekends in blue jeans, T shirt and vacations. I am picky on watches I take with me on trips, but this one is a fine, reliable companion. Hell--of course---it's a Seiko!


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Llisus said:


> A strange but more appealing combination than I thought initially
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


I've been tempted to try my tuna on a mesh.


----------



## siroque (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*








My discontinued 015 with horween chromexcel strap


----------



## Cornelius (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Love this thread but pains me as well.. Needed to go back to school, which forced me to sell my sbbn007. Miss it.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Cornelius said:


> Love this thread but pains me as well.. Needed to go back to school, which forced me to sell my sbbn007. Miss it.


I feel for you. 007 is for me the best looking tuna with its circled hour markers. I have no doubt you'll find one again after graduation.


----------



## t777jb (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I ordered a sbbn035 from Chino on Friday and just received it Tuesday. It's hard to get photos with overhead lighting - lots of glare off the bezel and crystal. This is the first domes crystal I have purchased - pretty cool...



































It's a huge strap for a 6 3/4" wrist. Gonna have to figure out a solution to that issue. The lume is noticeably brighter than my sun023 or sumo. 
MARINEMASTER PROFESSIONAL = awesome.


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

This is a dangerous thread... I wonder how many purchases are a direct result of these pics?


----------



## t777jb (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Shrouded diver comparision


----------



## davemfan (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Does anyone have an sbbn033 yet? I'm trying to determine if the shroud is polished or bead blasted / matte finished like the 017. Certain pics online look like it could be either.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



davemfan said:


> Does anyone have an sbbn033 yet? I'm trying to determine if the shroud is polished or bead blasted / matte finished like the 017. Certain pics online look like it could be either.


I've been wondering the same thing, sure looks polished here.....


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



BDC said:


> I've been wondering the same thing, sure looks polished here.....


Yep, definitely looks polished.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Here's another pic of the SBBN033 for you guys.
Found an album here with multiple pictures:

__
https://flic.kr/p/20729617096


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



davemfan said:


> Does anyone have an sbbn033 yet? I'm trying to determine if the shroud is polished or bead blasted / matte finished like the 017. Certain pics online look like it could be either.


I have one. It's polished.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow. Did not know that

Not the best choice of finish IMO


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

All the 2015 300m models have a lot more shiny bits to them basically now.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

R.Palace said:


> Wow. Did not know that
> 
> Not the best choice of finish IMO


Agree, especially for that model that's supposed to be the replacement of the 017. Way too shiny.


----------



## davemfan (Feb 27, 2012)

thanks guys. now i know i need to track down an 017 and not get an 033. i don't like shiny.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Makes the discontinued 015/017 all the more desirable. Although, I'm totally keen on the new blue face/bezel (035?)


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

studiompd said:


> Makes the discontinued 015/017 all the more desirable. Although, I'm totally keen on the new blue face/bezel (035?)


037


----------



## TheRealDingo (Feb 21, 2013)

I am _almost _the new owner of an SBBN017. It seems there are few of these left new, and I was lucky to score one off Amazon.

Picked up a 015 bracelet too from a WUS seller ... the stars are aligning!

Cant wait to get my Tuna in my hot little hands!!!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

R.Palace said:


> 037


Looks polished as well, bummer...maybe the brushed shrouds on the 015/017 can be put on the new Tunas.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



studiompd said:


> Looks polished as well, bummer...maybe the shrouds on the 015/017 can be switched.


It's brushed just like the 015 shroud. The glare is the reflection of the sun.

And yes, they can be switched around. All modern tunas share the same specs


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

R.Palace said:


> It's brushed. The glare is the reflection of the sun


Ahh, good to know!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



t777jb said:


> Shrouded diver comparision
> View attachment 5589705


Great watches! 
Is the lume the same? The SUN023 was the brightest watch I ever had.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## timeexistsjustonyourwrist (Jun 17, 2014)

shelfcompact said:


> All the 2015 300m models have a lot more shiny bits to them basically now.


Think the 015s are worth holding onto then. I did notice that the new tunas are in a different "Upscale" section of their US website vs the outgoing models. Maybe tunas will actually become mainstream in the US soon, then?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> Wow. Did not know that
> 
> Not the best choice of finish IMO


Seiko is on a long streak of fails recently, all the new models are either horrible (SBEX!) or with some very stupid design choice (X on the crown instead of milled S, shiny parts, etc).


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



thejames1 said:


> Great watches!
> Is the lume the same? The SUN023 was the brightest watch I ever had.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


I have a SUN019 and an SBBN037 (blue tuna) and the SBBN's lume is MUCH brighter... Before getting the SBBN, I thought the SUN's lume was amazing.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



jhanna1701 said:


> I have a SUN019 and an SBBN037 (blue tuna) and the SBBN's lume is MUCH brighter... Before getting the SBBN, I thought the SUN's lume was amazing.


Wow. The SUN023 was a torch and is much brighter than my SBBN015. Might need to look at a 035...

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## ticktocktime (Apr 19, 2014)

The more I wear tunas the more I find things to appreciate...nothing quite like it in the watch world!


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

So my long awaited Tuna 017 arrived this morning after months of admiring them and plucking up the courage to take the plunge. My thoughts... I don't think I like it.

I really want to like it after looking at hundreds of pictures over the years but now it's here I'm not sure. First impressions when I opened the box were wow, the stainless bezel looks great, it has a lovely heft to it and the dial and hands ooze quality. But on my wrist... not so sure now. My wrists are 6.75inch ish and like many people say the tuna does wear small, it's big but not at all silly, the lack of lugs means it sits nice and central on my wrist, I'd have no worries about the size. But it does sit high and I'm not sure if it's due to a bony wrist or the ribbed strap but I can't get the watch to sit nicely, it sits high and on the knuckle of my wrist so flops about to one side and from the side looks a bit odd. From straight on it looks great but looking down the arm it doesn't hug my wrist at all.

All morning I've been trying it on and wanting to love it but I don't think I do. I like it, but don't love it. That's not to say I can't see the quality and value in it well above it's price, and it would certainly be an iconic watch to be proud of. But on my wrist it just doesn't suit. So I think this will be yet another quick catch and release. The watch is here in the UK so if anyone is interested in having a brand new 017 with a years seiko warranty and all stickers and tags on it then just PM me. I'll put in in the classifieds later and then eventually ebay where I'll ask silly money to cover their fees. So enjoys your Tunas everyone, I'll admire them online but am gutted to say they are not for me.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

My fear as well. The 14.7 inch case height probably wouldn't work for my 7 inch wrist either. Lovely dial though.


boy_wonder said:


> So my long awaited Tuna 017 arrived this morning after months of admiring them and plucking up the courage to take the plunge. My thoughts... I don't think I like it.
> 
> I really want to like it after looking at hundreds of pictures over the years but now it's here I'm not sure. First impressions when I opened the box were wow, the stainless bezel looks great, it has a lovely heft to it and the dial and hands ooze quality. But on my wrist... not so sure now. My wrists are 6.75inch ish and like many people say the tuna does wear small, it's big but not at all silly, the lack of lugs means it sits nice and central on my wrist, I'd have no worries about the size. But it does sit high and I'm not sure if it's due to a bony wrist or the ribbed strap but I can't get the watch to sit nicely, it sits high and on the knuckle of my wrist so flops about to one side and from the side looks a bit odd. From straight on it looks great but looking down the arm it doesn't hug my wrist at all.
> 
> All morning I've been trying it on and wanting to love it but I don't think I do. I like it, but don't love it. That's not to say I can't see the quality and value in it well above it's price, and it would certainly be an iconic watch to be proud of. But on my wrist it just doesn't suit. So I think this will be yet another quick catch and release. The watch is here in the UK so if anyone is interested in having a brand new 017 with a years seiko warranty and all stickers and tags on it then just PM me. I'll put in in the classifieds later and then eventually ebay where I'll ask silly money to cover their fees. So enjoys your Tunas everyone, I'll admire them online but am gutted to say they are not for me.


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

It was less the case height but more the domed case back meant it sat proud on the bony part of my wrist. Great watch just not for me and in the classifieds already.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Any photos?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

Of the watch in it's box or on my wrist? It's all boxed up again but I need to get some for the ad later.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

A _Spring Drive_ Tuna nonetheless!


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Recent purchase... 
My first Tuna - 
Will arrive next week.
It 'ill go straight on 'shark mesh'.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*















jhanna1701 said:


> I have a SUN019 and an SBBN037 (blue tuna) and the SBBN's lume is MUCH brighter... Before getting the SBBN, I thought the SUN's lume was amazing.


Might be hard to tell from the picks, but the 037 is much brighter, and stays brighter longer, than the 019.

Jamie


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

About 273728833793394847929393 times better than the new X logo


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Seppia said:


> About 273728833793394847929393 times better than the new X logo


Let it go, man. Let it go! Hahahaha


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I'm like the 92 years old man that looks at the construction workers saying to himself "in my times we used to build things better"



A grumpy old man of 35, that's what I am lol


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

My favorite setup is with the Zulu strap


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

The "old" tunas look good on everything, but if I had to pick my favorite I would probably go for leather. 
They have this vintage vibe that just works. 
Isofrane works great too


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Seppia said:


> I'm like the 92 years old man that looks at the construction workers saying to himself "in my times we used to build things better"
> 
> 
> 
> A grumpy old man of 35, that's what I am lol


Yeah well I remember back in the day I had to trudge 10' through shag carpet just to change one, of only three available channels, on the TV. We didn't need no stinking remote back then.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Back in '82 I could throw a pigskin a quarter mile


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

DrVenkman said:


> Back in '82 I could throw a pigskin a quarter mile


Do your chickens have large Talons?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Forgot my pic after the uncle Rico reference above. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I like Tuna...Tuna with extra Mayo....



kmangino47 said:


> Forgot my pic after the uncle Rico reference above. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



59yukon01 said:


> Yeah well I remember back in the day I had to trudge 10' through shag carpet just to change one, of only three available channels, on the TV. We didn't need no stinking remote back then.


Back in the day I had hair! Oh those where the glorious days!!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

I like my blue tuna!!


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Bruce-YVR said:


> I like my blue tuna!!


That's a great looking combo. What mesh bracelet is that?


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

sorry, double post


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

shark mesh


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Bruce-YVR said:


> shark mesh


Yes, was wondering where you got it?

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Jamie... please check ur PM


----------



## siroque (Sep 28, 2013)

Lucky i have both the 015 & 017, the new x logo is just not my cup of tea.


----------



## dav75 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

SBBN015 incoming. So happy to have got my hands on one of these. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

TUNA Sunday


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Delivered 3 hours ago from Osaka.

2005 - SBBN 007.
: ) Sweet as


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Love the mesh on that.



Myman said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5657009&d=1444717782"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

On Toshi leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*

Which mesh bracelet are tuna owners here going for? Also did the stock seiko spring bars fit?

My 033:


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

A freaking torch!


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

The new lume is just awesome. Glows like a torch after just a little bit of exposure to light.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Love the mesh on that.


Thanks...
Dive watches & mesh are like sushi & soy sauce.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I've placed a WTB for an SBBN015 bracelet in the sales corner. Thought I'd just mention that here.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just found one after a couple of month long quest. Probably going to cost you around $200.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

That's about what I was expecting. I've looked into alternatives, but I know I'll still want the factory version.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



andygog said:


> I've placed a WTB for an SBBN015 bracelet in the sales corner. Thought I'd just mention that here.


I just picked up a spare from Higuchi about a month ago. $248 shipped.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey can anyone give me some advice on how to remove the spring bars from my SBDB009? 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Ryan Bishop said:


> Hey can anyone give me some advice on how to remove the spring bars from my SBDB009?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


lol, with great diligence. It's a total PITA.


----------



## thevenerablelars (Sep 2, 2015)

Ryan Bishop said:


> Hey can anyone give me some advice on how to remove the spring bars from my SBDB009?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


It will be easiest with a proper spring bar tool, and with the standard rather than "fine" end pieces, as it has fat spring bars.

Pull the strap away from the receiving point on the watch head and then firmly push against the bar with the forked tip. At the same time you want to be pulling slowly away from the watch case (towards the center of the strap, if you want to think of it that way). It's tough on the SBDB009 as the rubber strap is springy and doesn't yield much, so you'll be using both hands, wiggling, and proceeding slowly. The fat spring bars also lack (if I'm remembering correctly) the collars for easier changing that regular skinny bars do, so you have to be patient. Otherwise the mechanics are the same. Haven't checked to see if there is a video of strap changes on a tuna out there, but seems plausible.

I'd suggest positioning the watch so that it is easy to retrieve the spring bar if it flies loose, and I'd choose the area where you're trying this carefully. The brushed DLC on the shroud is not super resistant to scratches from hardened steel, so you may also want to tape off nearby areas.


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

thevenerablelars said:


> It will be easiest with a proper spring bar tool, and with the standard rather than "fine" end pieces, as it has fat spring bars.
> 
> Pull the strap away from the receiving point on the watch head and then firmly push against the bar with the forked tip. At the same time you want to be pulling slowly away from the watch case (towards the center of the strap, if you want to think of it that way). It's tough on the SBDB009 as the rubber strap is springy and doesn't yield much, so you'll be using both hands, wiggling, and proceeding slowly. The fat spring bars also lack (if I'm remembering correctly) the collars for easier changing that regular skinny bars do, so you have to be patient. Otherwise the mechanics are the same. Haven't checked to see if there is a video of strap changes on a tuna out there, but seems plausible.
> 
> I'd suggest positioning the watch so that it is easy to retrieve the spring bar if it flies loose, and I'd choose the area where you're trying this carefully. The brushed DLC on the shroud is not super resistant to scratches from hardened steel, so you may also want to tape off nearby areas.


Thanks for the detailed reply. Which end of the spring bar do I need to work on? I noticed one end is fatter than the other.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Your pics are always great, do you have any particular secret? 
I imagine they're taken with an iPhone/smartphone but when I do take pics with mine (iPhone 6 so nothing old) they look like s*it compared to yours


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Seppia said:


> Your pics are always great, do you have any particular secret?
> I imagine they're taken with an iPhone/smartphone but when I do take pics with mine (iPhone 6 so nothing old) they look like s*it compared to yours


It's not the phone. It's you.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I suspected that


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Your pics are always great, do you have any particular secret?
> I imagine they're taken with an iPhone/smartphone but when I do take pics with mine (iPhone 6 so nothing old) they look like s*it compared to yours


HTC One. I just get lucky every now and then


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

Ryan Bishop said:


> Hey can anyone give me some advice on how to remove the spring bars from my SBDB009?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Dental floss. See my PM

Be well,

AZ


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Built for this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

Vintage perfection...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

dinexus said:


> Built for this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cleaning aquariums?

kidding. That's what I saw at first glance.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

I like Tuna !


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

What kind of mesh strap do you have Myman?


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

shelfcompact said:


> What kind of mesh strap do you have Myman?


Strapcode or wjean28. I recommend 316 stainless steel rather than 304.
You can adjust the fit of some mesh with good $10 wire cutters & pliers for removing the links one at a time.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

It was a baby tuna Saturday. My srp653k1. . . Blue tuna









Had a lot in my pockets for a day out in Houston









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Hiking with the SD Tuna. Heard there'd be water at the end of the trail.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Wife was cooking, while I was "helping" 




Seiko SBBN015 TUNA by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## bwoah (Sep 14, 2015)

is that a larue bottle opener I see?



SC-Texas said:


> It was a baby tuna Saturday. My srp653k1. . . Blue tuna
> 
> View attachment 5705954
> 
> ...


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

Continually seeing all these great pics and reviews raving about the Tuna made me unwrap mu 017 at the weekend. I really want to like it but I'm just not feeling the love, so out came the brown paper and parcel tape and it's back up for sale in the classifieds, new and unworn. They say you shouldn't meet your heroes but I'm glad I tried it.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Tuna on green canvas NATO









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



bwoah said:


> is that a larue bottle opener I see?


Why yes . . . .yes it is. From Shot Show 2015.

Opens bottles, makes a great impact and compliance weapon that gets through security checkpoints without raising any questions


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*










I can't say enough good things about this rubber strap, especially for water activities.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Save the Tuna guys - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/toolwatch-duel-darth-vs-damasko-2499898.html


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

59yukon01 said:


>


Fantastic shot my friend!


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Well, after finally joining the forums, I'm making it official with my SBBN015:


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

^^^ Mine says hello!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna in traffic on it's new OEM bracelet. Now I know how others feel about this ratcheting wonder. Very nice indeed!


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Underwater tuna


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Blue just arrived. When compared to the old one it feels like something is missing. New lume and band are killer. Might need to give this new one some time to set in. Here are lots of pics for those interested in a comparison. Not sure how i feel about the blue band but the 037 looks awesome on the 015 bracelet!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Degr8n8 said:


> View attachment 5760370
> Blue just arrived. When compared to the old one it feels like something is missing. New lume and band are killer. Might need to give this new one some time to set in. Here are lots of pics for those interested in a comparison. Not sure how i feel about the blue band but the 037 looks awesome on the 015 bracelet!


Looks beautiful to me


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Today trying for the first time 015 on leather strap
It's the very good stock leather of the Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## ssmith3046 (Jun 21, 2015)

mdsaitto said:


> Today trying for the first time 015 on leather strap
> It's the very good stock leather of the Prometheus Poseidon
> 
> View attachment 5763714
> ...


I like it. Looks like a great fall band for the Tuna.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Almost forgot I had this super engineer II taking dust
Let's give it a try, what do you think?


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Tuna on ISO never gets old 

Seiko SBBN015 TUNA by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## twelve199 (Jul 4, 2010)

SBDB008 SD Golden Tuna lume shot from last night. Also a lurking 7A28-7029 A4 in background, I've owned that one since new.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Tuna 007 with a friend from the 80s


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

For isofrane users - do the stock spring bars fit?


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes. I used a little silicone grease to make it easier.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Better buy the skinny fat ones sold on eBay by twente(o)
Why risk damaging the ISO?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Better buy the skinny fat ones sold on eBay by twente(o)
> Why risk damaging the ISO?


Can you give me an exact link to this special springbar, I was very confused with all the listings.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

It's a Tuna Sunday. Had Mexican food. Watched Star Trek TOS with my 5 and 4 yr olds. Doctor Who, an old one with Tom Baker as the Doctor finally put them out








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Tried out a Spring drive tuna the other day.....very tempted to add one to the collection.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

nsx_23 said:


> Tried out a Spring drive tuna the other day.....very tempted to add one to the collection.


SD is an outstanding piece


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

It's surprisingly comfortable on the wrist. The auto tunas I struggle with, but the SD sits fine on the wrist.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

New arrival. Stunning watch! The SBBN017














































beauty and the beast ;-)


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

brunemto said:


> New arrival. Stunning watch! The SBBN017
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice couple! Where did u get the mesh bracelet?


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

piumach said:


> Nice couple! Where did u get the mesh bracelet?


Thank you.
It´s a "Shark Mesh" bought some years ago. Maybe from Asia (ebay)...


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

On my commute home from work in the city, I saw the Ninja Tuna from afar in a packed subway car of the N train today! I spotted the watch at a distance because of the Tuna shroud, the totally blacked out case and the distinct new markers, and even the Seiko buckle, all of which which became apparent as the jacket sleeve slipped off the wrist of a man holding one of the handholds. The new markers really have great presence; they truly stand out even from a distance. I was lucky to have been glancing in that direction. I would have taken a picture, but that would have been rather creepy. 

I have not seen any of the new Tunas in person until a few hours ago, and despite the watch being a couple of feet away, nearly obscured by a few people in front of me, it looks pretty damn cool. If the owner turns out to be any of you guys, props for rocking such a cool watch.


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks from the info! ;-)


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

SBBN017


----------



## thevenerablelars (Sep 2, 2015)

nsx_23 said:


> It's surprisingly comfortable on the wrist. The auto tunas I struggle with, but the SD sits fine on the wrist.


Agreed. The lugs integrated onto the shroud help quite a lot.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

This one has been getting a lot of wrist wear as of late...


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

I bought a SBNN015 last july and I'm in love with it!


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

SBBN017 on a grey Terra Bantoon leather strap


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

That's a hard nut to crack!

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Gone fishin....


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Some Tuna and Clays. Wore my Tuna to the sporting clays charity event. A bag full of Briley choke tubes and a tuna. Not much is better for a Friday morning

















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## instant (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I typically only check the accuracy of my quartzes and Eco-Drives twice a year; when we go on then off of DST. Got my Tuna May of this year and it's only gained 35 sec in 178 days! Plenty accurate for my needs, absolutely love this piece!!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Darth has gained 1 second in 51 days.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



blowfish89 said:


> Darth has gained 1 second in 51 days.


That's incredible!! But then again The Darth is I N C R E D I B L E !


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Darth has gained 1 second in 51 days.


That's way better than I saw with two. It's a keeper.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks, and I agree its a keeper. The second hand also hits the markers.
Down to only a very few watches now, and the Darth Tuna survived (will keep it as the only quartz).


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


>


Hodor.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Ace McLoud said:


> Hodor.


Hodor!

Sent from my iPad using Tin cans and string


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Malice 146 said:


> Hodor!


Hodor 
- Hodor


----------



## Wizard of Oz (Nov 17, 2013)

Here is mine bunch.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Got tired of the Isofrane.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks, and I agree its a keeper. The second hand also hits the markers.
> Down to only a very few watches now, and the Darth Tuna survived (will keep it as the only quartz).


I think it's cool you decided to stick with the Darth, even though I thought the Damasko was a fine piece. You'll likely be able to pick another one up in the future.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ottovonn said:


> I think it's cool you decided to stick with the Darth, even though I thought the Damasko was a fine piece. You'll likely be able to pick another one up in the future.


I'm also glad the Darth survived the cut. The classic Tunas will always be revered in dive watch history.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Ottovonn said:


> I think it's cool you decided to stick with the Darth...


Me, too!


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

brunemto said:


> New arrival. Stunning watch! The SBBN017
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pictures. Reignited my senses for SBBN017.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Me, too!


+1


----------



## fairulfadzli.usptn (Mar 10, 2015)

Blueeeee glass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko sbbn015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## nednil (Aug 9, 2013)

exc-hulk said:


>


wow. just wow.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

SSBN037 Bluefin w/ Strapcode shark mesh. Love this combo!


----------



## therb3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
Let me start by saying I have been following this thread for a while now and I have fallen for these beauties.
I am in the market for one, can anyone point me in the right direction to obtain one in Australia. I need to understand all models and case diameters.
I have tried to purchase from Amazon but they only deliver in the US.
Thanks.


----------



## thevenerablelars (Sep 2, 2015)

I am entirely unfamiliar with the Australian AD scene, but the usual Japanese resellers merit consideration. There is something to be said for trying one out in person first, as they're a more unique flavor compared to a lot of other watches. I've used Seiya and found him to be very prompt and professional. He also tends to have good access to Tunas at any given time. 

Heard good things about Chino, and some of the sellers on Rakuten as well. I believe all of those options do business with customers in Australia; the only limits I've seen are with the EU due to import taxes and restrictions.


----------



## therb3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reply where do I find Seiya, Chino and Rakuten ?


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

CHINO WATCH

seiyajapan.com | Seiko Casio Citizen Orient Grand Seiko Japan domestic model wrist watch Seiya

Rakuten Global Market: sbbn - Seiko - Men's Watches - Watches - Lowest price


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

If you're a new buyer I would recommend Seiya, he is the most "western friendly" in my opinion. 
Chino and (especially) Rakuten can be a weird experience the first time.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

That said, chino is top notch and rakuten, well that's just like eBay, depends on the sellers. 
Seiko3s and 10keiya are solid, just weird to work with from an westerner standpoint.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I thought Chino was painless. Paid easily and the watch showed up a few days later.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

looking the new tunas ... i am the verry happy owner of this ...


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> I thought Chino was painless. Paid easily and the watch showed up a few days later.


Chino is painless but for a first time buyer, used to say Amazon, he can still be a little off putting. 
10keiya is downright scary the first time lol.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Seppia said:


> Chino is painless but for a first time buyer, used to say Amazon, he can still be a little off putting.
> 10keiya is downright scary the first time lol.


I don't remember anything other than providing shipping and payment info and being done with it. Maybe it's because I paid PayPal.


----------



## therb3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Can someone provide a post of all the model numbers with their diameter sizes. Just finding it difficult to choose which one I like due to sizes, depths are depending on price 200m, 300m, 600m, 1000m and color.
Thanks.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

therb3 said:


> Can someone provide a post of all the model numbers with their diameter sizes. Just finding it difficult to choose which one I like due to sizes, depths are depending on price 200m, 300m, 600m, 1000m and color.
> Thanks.


You're on a forum with unlimited resources.

Do you know how to use the search?


----------



## therb3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Cool champ. Sorry that I ask.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

therb3 said:


> Can someone provide a post of all the model numbers with their diameter sizes. Just finding it difficult to choose which one I like due to sizes, depths are depending on price 200m, 300m, 600m, 1000m and color.
> Thanks.


Ya..ok


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

therb3 said:


> Can someone provide a post of all the model numbers with their diameter sizes. Just finding it difficult to choose which one I like due to sizes, depths are depending on price 200m, 300m, 600m, 1000m and color.
> Thanks.


300 m not so big
600 m bigger
1000 m pretty darn big

What is 200 m Tuna?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

therb3 said:


> Cool champ. Sorry that I ask.


I'm serious. If you know how to search you'll find anything that you can dream up. Nobody knows all of the specs you want off the top of their head, especially with all of the new models out.

You just have to do what anyone would do: search. If you can't find something, ask and someone will eventually figure it out.


----------



## therb3 (Apr 11, 2010)

I've just learnt that the 200m is a baby tuna. They say it's not a real tuna. 
All cool Robotaz will search a little more.


----------



## therb3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Has anyone got the SBBN027.
I am really liking the yellow dial.










They claim to be 49.2mm case. Has anyone got pics on wrist.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

therb3 said:


> Has anyone got the SBBN027.
> I am really liking the yellow dial.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I've seen a member wearing one yet, but I can tell you that the going prices are killer. Seems like Chino or someone had one for less than $1500 already.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

There was a thread with someone showing off that yellow tuna. I think they were the first of anyone to get one of the 2015 models. 

I still consider the 200m 7c43 a mini Tuna.
Just wish they were easier to find. They rarely show up for sale.


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Tuna and Mesh


----------



## Andoze (Jul 20, 2013)

that's it. gotta get a darth.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Andoze said:


> that's it. gotta get a darth.


Then put it on a Toshi strap for winter and then the SBDB009 silicone for summer (best strap I've ever seen, available at Seiya).


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Memento Vivere said:


> Then put it on a Toshi strap for winter and then the SBDB009 silicone for summer (best strap I've ever seen, available at Seiya).


You have a Darth Tuna again ??


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

I think I've caught the Tuna bug.
Apologies for asking what may already have been covered in this extensive thread. 
My ideal Tuna would be a mixture of a SBBN017 with it's steel bezel insert and a SBBN015 with it's brushed shroud.

A) Is it easier/cheaper to get a steel bezel insert for a SBBN015? or a brushed shroud for a SBBN017? or alternatively has anyone brushed a shroud on a SBBN017 and can give advice. 
B) Also to complicate things a Kanji day wheel, or does it already have an English/Kanji wheel as standard? If so is it easy to switch to show Kanji (I just like the look)

Thanks in advance guys...I'm in your hands.


....or I could go for the new SBBN033, but would have to get the shroud brushed...can anyone forsee any problems in brushing the shroud of this one?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



humphrj said:


> I think I've caught the Tuna bug.
> Apologies for asking what may already have been covered in this extensive thread.
> My ideal Tuna would be a mixture of a SBBN017 with it's steel bezel insert and a SBBN015 with it's brushed shroud.
> 
> ...


It would be easier to brush an 017 shroud than it would be to acquire an 015 bezel (they don't sell the insert separately). The effort to obtain one, albeit not impossible, is not worth it IMO.

Yes, all modern Tunas come with a Kanji day/date wheel standard. To switch to the Kanji just turn the crown as if you were switching the date until it lands on the Kanji character


----------



## t777jb (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I've had a hard time finding the right strap for the tuna. The rubber it came on is huge. I bought an Obris Morgan and it is also huge and wears too loose on the tightest hole. I think I like this Di-Modell Chronissimo though...


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



t777jb said:


> I've had a hard time finding the right strap for the tuna. The rubber it came on is huge. I bought an Obris Morgan and it is also huge and wears too loose on the tightest hole. I think I like this Di-Modell Chronissimo though...
> 
> View attachment 5971410


 That Shouldn't work, but it does.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



toolkit21 said:


> View attachment 5994674


Awesome! More pics please


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks. All are here;

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2575466


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

No new post in 3 days? Shame

Seiko SBBN015 TUNA by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

muchacho_ said:


> No new post in 3 days? Shame
> 
> Seiko SBBN015 TUNA by muchacho86, on Flickr


Extreme lume!!!

Rolex Date 15200 / Steinhart OVM / Seiko SARB059 / Seiko SRP581 / Seiko 6139-7100 / Seiko SBDX001


----------



## Llisus (Aug 15, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

It's so funny, after being a Tuna-hater for years, my Darth has become my favorite all-purpose watch. It's so addicting, wears so comfortably, looks so badass, and somehow is actually versatile to the degree where I feel comfortable wearing it out at night with semi-casual dress. On my Toshi in particular does it dress up well enough to not look awkward. What a great watch.

That new Golden Tuna though......._damn. _I don't know how to stop myself from buying one, thing looks _amazing_


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

I think the biggest tease is that damn limited edition Tuna spring-drive...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I think the biggest tease is that damn limited edition Tuna spring-drive...
> 
> View attachment 6046714


I had the 008 switched to the 009. It was just too blingy and over the top. It is really cool though.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

maxchua said:


> Extreme lume!!!
> 
> Rolex Date 15200 / Steinhart OVM / Seiko SARB059 / Seiko SRP581 / Seiko 6139-7100 / Seiko SBDX001


A good tripod and 30 second exposure will do that! Maybe even a remote shutter release.

I wish i could take shots that artistic

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Just arrived, handheld lume/wrist shot, amazing watch


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Loving this watch 

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Almost forgot that I have this strap


----------



## NickVy (Nov 19, 2014)

To owners of the SBBN007: How is the lume on your watch? Does it compare to the 017/015 or newer models? Has it decreased in intensity/duration over the lifetime of the watch?


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Here is the Emperor Tuna today 




























Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

^ This pic really needs to go on my 'Manliest Man-Watch for Men' thread.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Amazing watch - great with bracelet, rubber strap and also leather.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Kinetic GMT joins it's big brothers!


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Of these three which of these do you like most? How does the SBDB009 compare to the other two? Is it worth it? Thanks!



MATT1076 said:


> Kinetic GMT joins it's big brothers!


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Degr8n8 said:


> Of these three which of these do you like most? How does the SBDB009 compare to the other two? Is it worth it? Thanks!


Hi Degr8n8,

The SBDB009 has the best fit and finish of the three and is worth the money too me.
The SBBN015 is excellent is doesn't where as big as the other two, which make it the easiest to wear! 
I think GMT is a bargain for the money the case finish is as good as the SBBN015 and it has sapphire crystal which the dial really stand out!
It is a big watch which will not suit everyone, I think if Seiko had made it a couple of mm shorter lug to lug and cut the width down by a couple of mm it would be more popular.


----------



## fkfs9 (Apr 8, 2010)

Two of my fave tunas.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the response. They all look great! Shame that the sbdb009 is so big. I think its just that the spring drive movement is so big as all spring drive watches tend to have larger cases.



MATT1076 said:


> Hi Degr8n8,
> 
> The SBDB009 has the best fit and finish of the three and is worth the money too me.
> The SBBN015 is excellent is doesn't where as big as the other two, which make it the easiest to wear!
> ...


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

NON stock rubber winning out..... these two seem perfect this way.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Degr8n8 said:


> Thanks for the response. They all look great! Shame that the sbdb009 is so big. I think its just that the spring drive movement is so big as all spring drive watches tend to have larger cases.


009 is smaller than the Emperor and wears about the same as the Darth.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jackowacko (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

Rose Gold Tuna (SBDX014) on original silicone strap and on orange Isofrane


----------



## Frechenelli (Oct 2, 2013)

absolutely very nice watches!

I'm looking for a Tuna… do you know where could I buy one with good value for the money ??? Skywatches look like attractive… or better, someone of you could sell me his tuna !


----------



## Frechenelli (Oct 2, 2013)

absolutely very nice watches!

I'm looking for a Tuna… do you know where could I buy one with good value for the money ??? Skywatches look like attractive… or better, someone of you could sell me his tuna !


----------



## NickVy (Nov 19, 2014)

CHINO WATCH

seiyajapan.com | Seiko Casio Citizen Orient Grand Seiko Japan domestic model wrist watch Seiya

Rakuten Global Market: sbbn - Seiko - Men's Watches - Watches - Lowest price

These are the most well-known places to buy a new tuna. If you're looking for second-hand, check out the Sales Corner! Right now there's an SBBN017 for sale, and they come up for sale generally at least once or twice a fortnight.


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

Have an SBDX014 Rose Gold Tuna for sale but may be over budget as a first Tuna.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Obligatory Tuna-with-a-can-of-tuna shot. My SBBN033 on Bonetto Zulu Diver strap.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

The more that I look that the newer Tunas the more I like the older models. The metal hands, brushed shroud, signed crown, and reflective paint applied around the lume of the 017 seem more toolish and appropriate to the watch. The polished shroud on the 033 is definitely more refined but there is this disconnect when you look at the plastic hands; it just seems like a step down from everything else and doesn't fit in place. I really wish they kept the brushed metal hands on the new Tunas as the new lume is killer and it would have made a great package.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

I like the new dial a little bit more - it's cleaner and I generally don't like combination of metal hands with non-metal indexes. Design of old bracelet and crown are better though..


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

i own the old one and i am very happy...

my opinion is, no pedigree in new Tunas...


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> i own the old one and i am very happy...
> 
> my opinion is, no pedigree in new Tunas...


I bought the 037 with the intent on selling my 017 but both are so different as the 037 seems disconnected from the older models. Now I cannot decide which one I want to sell. I really like the new model as it is much easier to read at a glance, has better band/lume/bezel action/time keeping, but the 017 just feels "right" and "purpose-built" when I put it on my wrist. 
This is a complicated hobby.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

mysiak said:


> I like the new dial a little bit more - it's cleaner and I generally don't like combination of metal hands with non-metal indexes. Design of old bracelet and crown are better though..


Your 033 looks great on rubber! I would have to agree, the legibility is vastly better on the new models (an important thing for a divers watch).


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Degr8n8 said:


> Your 033 looks great on rubber! I would have to agree, the legibility is vastly better on the new models (an important thing for a divers watch).


Thanks, I like this combination the most of all. Comfy and 24mm strap (22mm at lugs) makes the watch to wear smaller. It's original Seiko rubber (or whatever material it is), still being tempted to try Bonetto Cinturini real rubber with the very same design.

Edit: just a small correction, it's 031 (SBBN031)


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Degr8n8 said:


> I bought the 037 with the intent on selling my 017 but both are so different as the 037 seems disconnected from the older models. Now I cannot decide which one I want to sell. I really like the new model as it is much easier to read at a glance, has better band/lume/bezel action/time keeping, but the 017 just feels "right" and "purpose-built" when I put it on my wrist.
> This is a complicated hobby.


that's right Mate ... confused situation...!!!!


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

I just ordered a SBBN017 because I prefer the old hands and crown on the 017 model, but the SBBN033 dial markings at 3,6,&9 are very nice. 
So on balance the SBBN017 with the white date, nicer hands (IMHO), & lower price made me go with the 017. Should arrive next week.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

I have to LOL at the 'this is the one true Tuna and the new one ain't' schtick. Seikonauts say that after _every_ new turn of the design wheel. *shrugs*

Hey, maybe we could all still be using pocket watches, or wearing sundials strapped to our wrists.

Although a friend is bead-blasting the shroud on my '33 cuz it's too shiny. Damned straight on that point, I'll happily concede.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Edit: just a small correction, it's 031 (SBBN031) [/QUOTE]

All the new model numbers are throwing me off! Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Although a friend is bead-blasting the shroud on my '33 cuz it's too shiny. Damned straight on that point, I'll happily concede.


Youre going to lose the diashield coating on the 033 if you sandblast it. But honestly its not much of a loss. The diashield on my 037 doesnt seem to do much as the brushed shroud scratches fairly easily. I feel that the sanblasted shroud on the 017 takes up scratches better. Please, post pics once its all done!!!!


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

I ordered a SBBN017 and was thinking about getting a SS bracelet to go with the stock rubber strap that comes with the watch.

Yobikes sells a nice looking 22mm super oyster evo for Tuna, but I have not seen anyone with this bracelet oaths forum. Why? The super oyster EVO looks similar to the SBBN015 Seiko bracelet but is much less expensive. I understood that Yobikes makes quality watch brackets so why isn't anyone buying them?


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Want to play some cards? 

Seiko Tuna SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

dave92029 said:


> I ordered a SBBN017 and was thinking about getting a SS bracelet to go with the stock rubber strap that comes with the watch.
> 
> Yobikes sells a nice looking 22mm super oyster evo for Tuna, but I have not seen anyone with this bracelet oaths forum. Why? The super oyster EVO looks similar to the SBBN015 Seiko bracelet but is much less expensive. I understood that Yobikes makes quality watch brackets so why isn't anyone buying them?
> 
> ...


Personal taste, and I love oyster bracelets, but not on Tunas. I don't like them on Jubilees either. I _love_ them on mesh and engineer bracelets though. Although now I've worn mine on a high quality rubber strap for a while, I think I'm sticking with that for the time being.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

I should probably do more research before commenting but it looks like the endlinks on the bracelet you have shown are curved. The seiko tuna takes straight endlinks. In addition the seiko tuna takes fat springbars which may not fit with the above bracelet.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Darth just landed yesterday








Now do I keep my 015 Tuna or move along others to make room in the box?

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

per the seiko instruction manual that is online:

         7C46

 DIVER'S 600 m

 75atmosphere of pressiue

 YES

 DIVER'S 1,000 m

 125

 YES

 
the 7c46 movement that is in the sbbn017 (rated @300m) is described as having been tested and water resistant to 600m & 1000m. I suppose that the watch case is not as robust as the movement used inside the case. interesting.


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

per the seiko instruction manual that is online:

         7C46

 DIVER'S 600 m

 75atmosphere of presseure

 YES

 DIVER'S 1,000 m

 125

 YES

 
the 7c46 movement that is in the sbbn017 (rated @300m) is described as having been tested and water resistant to 600m & 1000m. I suppose that the watch case is not as robust as the movement used inside the case. interesting.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Tough choice, let us know what you decide doing. Assuming that keeping both is not an option.


----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Darth just landed yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was in the same dilemma as you but eversince i bought the Darth tuna my 015 did not get that much wrist time and was just sitting inside its box, I just sold it last week to make room for the upcoming new SKX's next year. The Darth is pretty much the most bad ass out of all the tuna's.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

eight84four said:


> I was in the same dilemma as you but eversince i bought the Darth tuna my 015 did not get that much wrist time and was just sitting inside its box, I just sold it last week to make room for the upcoming new SKX's next year. The Darth is pretty much the most bad ass out of all the tuna's.


Its hard to tell from the pictures but what makes so many people seem to chose the Darth over the smaller/normal sized Tunas? The size of the Darth, hard to replace battery, same movement as other Tunas, higher cost, taller height, and expensive to replace ceramic shroud all seem like drawbacks. For example after wearing the Darth, what does one feel like they are missing when they wear a normal Tuna again? Now don't get me wrong as I am not saying that the Darth a bad watch, as it does look pretty awesome; I'm just looking for an insightful perspective. Thanks!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Question for anyone who has the Tuna bracelet, DA291JM. Are you able to use all the micro adjustment holes within the clasp, and still have your clasp sit flush against the links? I've noticed on mine that if I use the first two holes (furthest out) my clasp will function properly and sit flush against the links. However if I use the last two, (furthest in) my clasp will not sit flush against the links, unless I force the links into the clasp which probably isn't good to do over an extended period of time. It's not the link that attaches to the clasp but the next one up that has the issue. I've inspected the link on the bracelet as well as all extra links that I removed. The removable links are a hair to wide to sit flush within the clasp. I'm curious if all the bracelets have this issue or just mine? Thanks for any feedback.

No problem with the first two holes

























here's the issue


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Degr8n8 said:


> Its hard to tell from the pictures but what makes so many people seem to chose the Darth over the smaller/normal sized Tunas? The size of the Darth, hard to replace battery, same movement as other Tunas, higher cost, taller height, and expensive to replace ceramic shroud all seem like drawbacks. For example after wearing the Darth, what does one feel like they are missing when they wear a normal Tuna again? Now don't get me wrong as I am not saying that the Darth a bad watch, as it does look pretty awesome; I'm just looking for an insightful perspective. Thanks!


Monocoque case. 1000m WR
Titanium construction lightweight.
Ceramic shroud scratchproof.
Lugs shrouded so comfy to wear and straps look better and versatile fit.
Highly accurate quartz movement.
Just pure badass uniqueness.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Monocoque case. 1000m WR
> Titanium construction lightweight.
> Ceramic shroud scratchproof.
> Lugs shrouded so comfy to wear and straps look better and versatile fit.
> ...


Valid points, but does having 1000m water resistance over 300 make the watch more enjoyable to wear? Also, the weight and movement of the watch are about the same as the other models so I don't see how that contributes. It looks like it comes down to bad-ass uniqueness, comfort by short lugs, scratch proof ceramic, and you forgot to mention sapphire crystal. Speaking of which, does anyone have an older well worn model and can show off how scratch resistant the shroud is? Its one of my peeves with the smaller Tunas.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

TheMeasure said:


> Question for anyone who has the Tuna bracelet, DA291JM. Are you able to use all the micro adjustment holes within the clasp, and still have your clasp sit flush against the links? I've noticed on mine that if I use the first two holes (furthest out) my clasp will function properly and sit flush against the links. However if I use the last two, (furthest in) my clasp will not sit flush against the links, unless I force the links into the clasp which probably isn't good to do over an extended period of time. It's not the link that attaches to the clasp but the next one up that has the issue. I've inspected the link on the bracelet as well as all extra links that I removed. The removable links are a hair to wide to sit flush within the clasp. I'm curious if all the bracelets have this issue or just mine? Thanks for any feedback.
> 
> No problem with the first two holes


Dont believe mine has that issue. Have you tried removing the clasp from both ends of the bracelet and switching the last link from each end. That might work. A quick way to test this without much trouble would be to remove the spring bars from both ends of the clasp and flip the clasp instead. If that works, then you can just flip the last link on each end of the bracelet. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

The shroud is very resistant but then mine is only under a year old. The case being titanium can scratch easy (easier than standard Tuna). I just like the look of it more than the standard Tuna so I got it, I'm normally not a Tuna kind of person.


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

SBBN00C Scubapro Tuna arrived last week,


----------



## fairulfadzli.usptn (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice piece bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Degr8n8 said:


> Valid points, but does having 1000m water resistance over 300 make the watch more enjoyable to wear? Also, the weight and movement of the watch are about the same as the other models so I don't see how that contributes. It looks like it comes down to bad-ass uniqueness, comfort by short lugs, scratch proof ceramic, and you forgot to mention sapphire crystal. Speaking of which, does anyone have an older well worn model and can show off how scratch resistant the shroud is? Its one of my peeves with the smaller Tunas.


My decision on the Darth was mostly based on looks (was looking for a used SBBN035), plus the spec's are great. I did decide to put the 015 up for sale. Only reason I am moving my 015 is that I already have a Seiko 6309 and a Dagaz T2, so a few black dial/black bezel Seiko type watches already in rotation (among too many others), and the Darth seems to cover the most unique Tuna features (hands, dial, shroud, etc). Drilled lugs would have been nice, but I already had shouldered spring bars around, so that has made strap changes easier.
Thanks for the input!


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Tuna with a buddy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

There are tons of Tunas in this thread, but very rarely someone post SBBN027 (bumblebee), no love for her?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Degr8n8 said:


> Valid points, but does having 1000m water resistance over 300 make the watch more enjoyable to wear? Also, the weight and movement of the watch are about the same as the other models so I don't see how that contributes. It looks like it comes down to bad-ass uniqueness, comfort by short lugs, scratch proof ceramic, and you forgot to mention sapphire crystal. Speaking of which, does anyone have an older well worn model and can show off how scratch resistant the shroud is? Its one of my peeves with the smaller Tunas.


If you haven't owned one, then stick to your guns and believe the cheaper ones are a better value. Or, check one out and see for yourself.

The Darth is one of the best all-around watches that I've owned or handled.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> The shroud is very resistant but then mine is only under a year old. The case being titanium can scratch easy (easier than standard Tuna). I just like the look of it more than the standard Tuna so I got it, I'm normally not a Tuna kind of person.


How do you scratch the case? It's behind the shroud or against the wrist.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> How do you scratch the case? It's behind the shroud or against the wrist.


Possible scratches on inside of lugs from strap changes.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Possible scratches on inside of lugs from strap changes.


Oh. Yeah those spring bars are a PITA too.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Degr8n8 said:


> Dont believe mine has that issue. Have you tried removing the clasp from both ends of the bracelet and switching the last link from each end.


Thanks for your response, unfortunately I did attempt this. All the removable links regardless of which side of the bracelet they came off, are all too wide to fit within the clasp. Crazy to think that just my bracelet was made too wide or the clasp too narrow.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Monocoque case. 1000m WR
> Titanium construction lightweight.
> Ceramic shroud scratchproof.
> Lugs shrouded so comfy to wear and straps look better and versatile fit.
> ...


Hell yeah!

Big part of the charm of the Tuna is its attitude
And Darth is even more badass then regular Tuna


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

Normal - regular Tuna

Badass - Darth Tuna

Badass with Bling - Rose Gold Tuna

Over the top - Spring Drive Tuna


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks to this thread I have an incoming new to me 015. 
Waiting time is always a torture, she should be here by the latest tomorrow.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

I want to buy a Tuna stainless band to replace my rubber for certain occasions. Any idea where to buy these ratcheting 22mm Seiko branded bands? There is one in the classified section for the SBBN031 and I sent an IM but haven't heard from him. I have a SBBN037. Can these be bought new and if so where? Thanks all.


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

sonykurniawan said:


> Thanks to this thread I have an incoming new to me 015.
> Waiting time is always a torture, she should be here by the latest tomorrow.


May I know where did you order it? Seiko should have stopped production of 015 and 017 already.

Rolex Date 15200 / Steinhart OVM / Seiko SARB059 / Seiko SRP581 / Seiko 6139-7100 / Seiko SBDX001


----------



## Shagrath (Apr 29, 2011)

NSFW language unless you work in Boston, but I had to post this.






That's a tuna, bro!


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

maxchua said:


> May I know where did you order it? Seiko should have stopped production of 015 and 017 already.
> 
> Rolex Date 15200 / Steinhart OVM / Seiko SARB059 / Seiko SRP581 / Seiko 6139-7100 / Seiko SBDX001


I bought it from a friend. Its pre-loved.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



RedHerringHack said:


> I want to buy a Tuna stainless band to replace my rubber for certain occasions. Any idea where to buy these ratcheting 22mm Seiko branded bands? There is one in the classified section for the SBBN031 and I sent an IM but haven't heard from him. I have a SBBN037. Can these be bought new and if so where? Thanks all.


Seppia has one for sale I believe. Send him a PM. It's for the 015/017 models, but will fit yours.


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

My daily trustable companion, Blue Tuna

Blue Tuna by William Jusuf, on Flickr

Simple is Better
William a.k. Daini;s father


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

My 017. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

Any news on when they are going to start selling the seiko replacement silicon bands seperately?

I want to get one since all the new tuna owners says its super comfy on the wrist i want to specifically buy the SBBN035 silicon band since it has black buckle and keeper, I want to get one for my Darth tuna.

Fingers crossed the price of it won't be the same as the price of an SBDB silicon band :s


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

I was told January. And I'm sorry to say the list price was $170! It's a great strap, but that's getting really pricey. I want one for my 017, but not quite that badly.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Hopefully someone can help....

I've got an SBBN017, love it!

Was thinking about another Tuna....maybe an SBBN031... except... its not gonna fit my gorilla wrist.

I'm 8-1/4 inches around. BIG!

So... who has extra links for the SBBN031?


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



CharlieBandroid said:


> Hopefully someone can help....
> 
> I've got an SBBN017, love it!
> 
> ...


 I think you can opt for aftermarket bracelet or straps to accomodate your huge wrist..
TBH, your wrist is as big as my ankle..


----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

jswing said:


> I was told January. And I'm sorry to say the list price was $170! It's a great strap, but that's getting really pricey. I want one for my 017, but not quite that badly.


Ouch! it's the same price as buying a new SKX watch. It is on the pricey side but you get what you pay for i guess. Oh well looks like i'll look for other options.

I've seen a few Darth on a pvd strapcode super engineer it looks ok but not sure about how comfy it is on the wrist. Maybe someone who has this combo can chime in on how it feels on the wrist, plus photos would be really nice.


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Second tuna incoming!!! I've tried to resist, but eventually I folded and have just bought an SBBN025, new style darth, to go with my SBBN017. I've struggled with the hands on the new tunas, but for some reason they just work on the darth. I think it's because they're very toolish and the darth is such a tool watch and they seem to go really well together. The darth just ticks too many boxes for me: first titanium watch, first ceramic watch, first all black watch - all of which I've been looking for. Plus, new rubber strap and new lume! This is going to be my go-to adventure watch. Can't wait for it to land - hopefully early next week. Feel free to post some darth pictures to get me even more excited!!


----------



## ckhk212 (Sep 14, 2014)

I just join the Tuna family. https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/journey-my-new-diver-2633506.html SO EXITED!!



CharlieBandroid said:


> Hopefully someone can help....
> 
> I've got an SBBN017, love it!
> 
> ...


So happy for you too CharlieBandroid. Did you post any pics up?


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



sonykurniawan said:


> I think you can opt for aftermarket bracelet or straps to accomodate your huge wrist..
> TBH, your wrist is as big as my ankle..


Well.... Id rather have an extra link


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

ckhk212 said:


> I just join the Tuna family. https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/journey-my-new-diver-2633506.html SO EXITED!!
> 
> So happy for you too CharlieBandroid. Did you post any pics up?


Months ago....


----------



## NickVy (Nov 19, 2014)

How did you change the bezel, did you get one from an 015 or is it aftermarket?


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



NickVy said:


> How did you change the bezel, did you get one from an 015 or is it aftermarket?


I changed the bezel myself by following a instructional video I found on another forum. Was harder than it looked. Had a difficult time removing the original bezel. The replacement is Yobokies DLC bezel. Not sure I like the raised lume pip though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*


----------



## MTD (Jul 9, 2011)

The Tuna laughs at this thread
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/just-seiko-2625418.html


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Man, the more I see of that blue, the more I like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Would love to wear blue, but black will have to do as well..


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

How dramatic is the wear difference between the 300 and 1000 meter models? I'm familiar with the comfortable lugless design on the 1000, but prefer the slimmer case profile and drilled lugs on the 300. Just hoping they'll wear largely the same on my flat wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackowacko (Feb 14, 2006)

Give the Darth Tuna a shot!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

jackowacko said:


> Give the Darth Tuna a shot!


I love the hands on the now-discontinued Marinemaster SBBN013, imo it is the version to get if you want a Darth.


----------



## mrdtrs (Dec 4, 2015)

Check out my seiko tuna monster mod, with blackboard black cerakote bezel, and hirsch rally black strap. 

Aka the tuna black ring!


----------



## mrdtrs (Dec 4, 2015)

Having trouble uploading the pic :worried:. Anyone have probs doing so from an iPhone?


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

My "discontinued" , but new SBBN017 arrived this morning.


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Great choice. The 017 is a fantastic watch. You might want to try it on an Isofrane - really seems to work with the 017.


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion, but the Iso strap doesn't hold much appeal for me, especially at the asking price. I'm pleasantly surprised at how light the the 017 wears. It feels like one of my titanium watches. So far the Seiko strap feels good.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

7548 TST Tuna Mod

And it's for sale


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Mirror , mirror on the wall, who is the fairest of us all? 

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Darth on green BC rubber strap. Switched the original black hardware over to the BC and this combo looks great! 

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

Great Thread! My SBBN035 Black Tuna - Black & White


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

muchacho_ said:


> Mirror , mirror on the wall, who is the fairest of us all?
> 
> Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Awesome shots!

Rolex Date 15200 / Steinhart OVM / Seiko SARB059 / Seiko SRP581 / Seiko 6139-7100 / Seiko SBDX001


----------



## fkfs9 (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

muchacho_ said:


> Mirror , mirror on the wall, who is the fairest of us all?
> 
> Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Fantastic pics!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Anyone know where I can find shroud screws for a SBBN 015? Thanks for the help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Malice 146 said:


> Anyone know where I can find shroud screws for a SBBN 015? Thanks for the help.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seiya.

Screws for Seiko Diver Shroud - seiyajapan.com


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

jswing said:


> Seiya.
> 
> Screws for Seiko Diver Shroud - seiyajapan.com


Awesome!!! Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Malice 146 said:


> Awesome!!! Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome!


----------



## claradead (Oct 29, 2011)

Bored waiting in the rain️


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

My Darth Tuna arrived from Chino :-d

I haven't had much time with it - just got to open the box and check it out for any issues before it went back in its box for Christmas, so probably only 10 or 15 minutes all up. First impressions are very good though. In person, I like the new dial and hands better than pictures. I already have a 017, so I'm quite happy anyway to have a different dial and hand design for the Darth. So, some initial impressions:
1. The new rubber strap is awesome. Much better than the one that came on my 017. Very tactile, soft and pliable while still feeling strong. Very, very nice indeed.
2. The new lume really is excellent. It's not just that it's stronger than the previous lume, it seems much crisper and sharper.
3. As mentioned above, the new dial and hands look really nice in real life. They make the watch look much more like a tool than the previous dial / hands which I think works especially well for the Darth. Obviously not everyone will feel the same though.
4. The Darth doesn't seem to wear any bigger than my 017, at least not noticeably so. I think that's because of the black colour and the fact that there are no lugs visible at all.
5. I love the 017, and getting the Darth won't change that. When I got it, I thought the 017 looked like a real tool watch. Until I saw the Darth. The Darth is so tool, it makes the 017 look like like a dress watch 
6. The build and finish on the Darth is clearly much superior to the 017. I can easily see the price difference between the two and I think it's entirely justified. The Darth has such good fit, finish and feel, that I have to say it feels like great value even when comparing it to the price of the 017.
7. The Darth is just a fantastic piece. I've been trying to decide between a Darth and an MM300 for the past few months. In the end I decided the Darth was more interesting to me and I don't think I'm going to regret that decision.
8. Can't wait for Christmas so I start wearing it!!!

Here's a couple of quick snaps before it got put away:


----------



## fairulfadzli.usptn (Mar 10, 2015)

The Seiko'ssss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Grew quickly on me


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Just coming to the end of a week in Tokyo for work but got a few hours off this afternoon and decided to go see if I could find an SKX009 or maybe a Sumo or Alpinist. Couldn't find any SKX's anywhere at all in Shinjuku. Nada...

...but I did bump into this lightly used monster of a watch. Springdrive Tuna SBD009. I just had to. What an awesome thing it is.

It wears a lot smaller than I ever imagined and feels super light and very comfortable on the wrist. The rubber strap is very soft. Very pleased so far!


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

WISers: 
Luv me some tuna,
The kind you make sandwiches outta
and this kinda Tuna.
Best feature is the shroud. Only have
one watch with a shroud, a Deep Blue. It's
a daily wearer.

X traindriver Art


----------



## windows95 (May 24, 2013)

That 009 is very nice, just got my first Tuna..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Good evening 

Seiko Tuna SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Darth on leather









Love matching hardware! 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

muchacho_ said:


> Good evening
> 
> Seiko Tuna SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


Gorgeous. Really stunning photo.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

muchacho_ said:


> Good evening
> 
> Seiko Tuna SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


Cool low key, and good use of negative space! Strobe or flashlight?


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

I charged lume with just a regular lightbulb then took a photo with 60s exposure in a dark room  
There is also some Lightroom tweaking involved.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



















Love the tuna on a thick leather strap.


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I've been shopping around for another watch, looking at many brands but I just can't seem to get too far away from the mighty Seiko! After trying on many watches over the last few days I've come down with a case of tuna fever! I tried on the regular 300, very nice but surprisingly small in size compared to my expectations. Next I tried the 1000m auto which was awesome, but a bit too big. The spring drive seemed to be the best size for my 7in wrist. The only down side is that it only comes in black! Maybe that means I need both the 600m SD and a 300m in stainless!


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

It's an amazing trick of photography that the Tuna looks so massive on people's wrists. They ain't big, just a decent size with wrist-presence. Mine feels perfect. Now I'm looking for a bracelet for it, it's great on rubber and NATO but there's nothing like some steel.


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



LordBrettSinclair said:


> It's an amazing trick of photography that the Tuna looks so massive on people's wrists. They ain't big, just a decent size with wrist-presence. Mine feels perfect. Now I'm looking for a bracelet for it, it's great on rubber and NATO but there's nothing like some steel.


Agreed on all points. Especially about the rubber strap. Strapping on the regular tuna with the stock rubber was an amazing experience in comfort. The case really is perfectly shaped for the wrist and the rubber strap was surprisingly soft.

For metal, I'm imagining a super engineer, seems like it would go well.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Yeah, bingo. I was thinking super engineer too. Pretty sure the SC ones are good for the fat Seiko SBs.


----------



## psikat (Feb 14, 2006)

My present (remaining) Tuna.
Used to have the old school Darth and Emperor.
Can't decide between the SBDX014 and the SBDX016 to fill the emperor sized hold.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Tuna on vintage strap...


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Finally pulled the trigger few days ago..


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

SD Tuna landed today.... 


















With its soon to culled 300M siblings.... :---(


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Seemed appropriate for today.... All my Star Wars themed things.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Had this for two months now. Its running at +1.5 sec/month. Anyone else getting good accuracy with the newer Tunas? My older 017 is keeping 4sec/month under the same conditions.


----------



## lornranger (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## NickVy (Nov 19, 2014)

My first tuna - I already want a golden 7549.


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

Tuna & Salsa for a late lunch today!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm going to see the movie tommorow, can't wait 

Star Wars TUNA by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Love it!! How cool would that red lume look on The Darth?! 



muchacho_ said:


> Star Wars TUNA by muchacho86,


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

finally have joined the club


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

TheMeasure said:


> Love it!! How cool would that red lume look on The Darth?!











Something along these lines 

Original foto credit to stewham
I hope he doesn't mind


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

muchacho_ said:


> I'm going to see the movie tommorow, can't wait
> 
> Star Wars TUNA by muchacho86, on Flickr


Love it! Great job!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

mcnabbanov said:


> finally have joined the club


Beautiful! is that the sbbn037 with a 015 bracelet?


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

JRMARTINS said:


> Beautiful! is that the sbbn037 with a 015 bracelet?


sbbn037 with a cheapo oyster from ebay, was only $22 shipped from the UK, cheapest I could find with straight end links. Its rather small and not too substantial but once I fitted it and put it on the tuna I'm very happy with it


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

mcnabbanov said:


> sbbn037 with a cheapo oyster from ebay, was only $22 shipped from the UK, cheapest I could find with straight end links. Its rather small and not too substantial but once I fitted it and put it on the tuna I'm very happy with it


Looks good!


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

JRMARTINS said:


> Beautiful! is that the sbbn037 with a 015 bracelet?


I have this configuration, 037 with the 015 bracelet bought from WUS. Works perfectly, looks stock. I prefer steel.


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

mcnabbanov said:


> finally have joined the club


looks cool congrats


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Degr8n8 said:


> Had this for two months now. Its running at +1.5 sec/month. Anyone else getting good accuracy with the newer Tunas? My older 017 is keeping 4sec/month under the same conditions.


I am too lazy to measure the accuracy, but wanted to ask - is it SBBN015 bracelet? How does it compare to the SBBN031 one in terms of comfort and look/feel? From photos I like the old style more, just not sure that it's worth the extra money (as I already have SBNN031 with the original bracelet).


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

It wasn't love at first sight but now I like it a lot...


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

mcnabbanov said:


> finally have joined the club


That's a great way to join! Congrats and enjoy. Out of the new Tunas, the blue tempts me the most.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

|>|>



muchacho_ said:


> View attachment 6362665
> 
> 
> Something along these lines
> ...


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Anyone willing to sell a 015 shipped to Greece?

From Outer Space


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

muchacho_ said:


> View attachment 6362665
> 
> 
> Something along these lines
> ...


That would be pretty darn sick


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yep, its the bracelet for the 015. I never held the 031 bracelet so I cannot compare them on comfort. However, I will say that the 015 bracelet is very comfortable and form a visual perspective I prefer the 015 over the 031 bracelet as it is more "toolish" and less "flashy blingy". If you already have the 031 I don't think it would be worth investing in a new bracelet as it would roughly be a third the cost of a new watch and not really add much from a functional perspective.



mysiak said:


> I am too lazy to measure the accuracy, but wanted to ask - is it SBBN015 bracelet? How does it compare to the SBBN031 one in terms of comfort and look/feel? From photos I like the old style more, just not sure that it's worth the extra money (as I already have SBNN031 with the original bracelet).


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Degr8n8 said:


> Yep, its the bracelet for the 015. I never held the 031 bracelet so I cannot compare them on comfort. However, I will say that the 015 bracelet is very comfortable and form a visual perspective I prefer the 015 over the 031 bracelet as it is more "toolish" and less "flashy blingy". If you already have the 031 I don't think it would be worth investing in a new bracelet as it would roughly be a third the cost of a new watch and not really add much from a functional perspective.


Thanks, it's true that I wear it mostly on a leather strap anyway, so paying extra ~250usd is probably not a very good investment  If I had an opportunity to try/see the older bracelet in person, it would certainly help to make the final decision, but I will most probably just enjoy the watch as it is for the time being.


----------



## NickVy (Nov 19, 2014)

The classic "tuna can with a tuna can"


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

NickVy said:


> The classic "tuna can with a tuna can"


Purrrrfect!


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Merry Christmas








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Definitely been enjoying mine the last few days.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Lume & 3D dial


----------



## fkfs9 (Apr 8, 2010)

mysiak said:


> Lume & 3D dial
> 
> View attachment 6453305
> 
> ...


Looks good. What model is this?


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

fkfs9 said:


> Looks good. What model is this?


SBBN031


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

SD Tuna getting blasted with a sonic screwdriver...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


Timefactors NATO?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

JRMARTINS said:


> Timefactors NATO?


No but they can be bought at Natostrap.com.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

The itch for another Tuna is developing - maybe the Springdrive one is in my cards for 2016 - any feedback? :-D


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> The itch for another Tuna is developing - maybe the Springdrive one is in my cards for 2016 - any feedback? :-D


An outstanding piece
Maybe a bit blingy for a tool watch but for the rest it's out of this world. The quality is just incredible


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


>


Stellar combo, I think I want another Tuna......thinking Darth this time around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

wearing the Tuna


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Goodbye 2015 and hello 2016


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna on Southern Italy


----------



## noizer (Mar 19, 2012)

My collection:








Change of shroud:









Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

noizer said:


> My collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lume glowing in the shadow is incredible in those pics. Really illustrates the amazing brightness of seiko's new mix.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mdsaitto said:


> Tuna on Southern Italy


What strap?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

...levi said:


> The lume glowing in the shadow is incredible in those pics. Really illustrates the amazing brightness of seiko's new mix.


But the 017 on the left uses the old lume and it seems to hold its own quite well in the lume department

Nice collection!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> What strap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It's the OEM leather from Prometheus Poseidon
Works better with Tuna IMHO
Very soft and nice buckle


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

sonykurniawan said:


> Goodbye 2015 and hello 2016


Looks great! How are you liking it?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

mdsaitto said:


> An outstanding piece
> Maybe a bit blingy for a tool watch but for the rest it's out of this world. The quality is just incredible


Thanks, is the shroud polished on the SBDB009 SD Tuna?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks, is the shroud polished on the SBDB009 SD Tuna?


No. It's brushed with the finest brushing I've seen. It's reflective it's so fine.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> No. It's brushed with the finest brushing I've seen. It's reflective it's so fine.


Looks like you two are set on convincing me. Anybody have one they want to trade for an Omega Great White :-d


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Looks like you two are set on convincing me. Anybody have one they want to trade for an Omega Great White :-d


On YouTube you can find a video review with lots of details and so you can admire the dashing movement of the second hand
Mesmerising to say the least
Only downside, lume can cause cancer


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Degr8n8 said:


> Looks great! How are you liking it?


I like it better than rubber strap, its a bit heavy though but not a big deal for me. 
I believe many will disagree but I think Darth looks good in leather and bracelet.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

I wish you all the best for 2016 my fellow Tuna nerds 

Seiko Tuna SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Thought y'all might enjoy some Tuna at the Zoo





































That's a live Rhino. Amazing creature.

The Houston Zoo is doing a lot to ensure that the rhinoceros species survives.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Had mine for about a week now and I love it. The only change I would make is have the bezel be matte instead of polished.

The lume is ridiculous, love the dial and hands, and the black day date. The silicone strap is as good as everyone claims; super soft and comfortable.

My wrist is 6.75" and this is as large as I would go with the Tunas. 1000m would be too big for me, but this size is perfect.


----------



## thevenerablelars (Sep 2, 2015)

That is a mean looking combination.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

mdsaitto said:


> On YouTube you can find a video review with lots of details and so you can admire the dashing movement of the second hand
> Mesmerising to say the least
> Only downside, lume can cause cancer


I wonder how Robotaz and BDC compare the SD Tuna to the GS SD Diver. I know there is a two-fold difference in price. Is the movement the same?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> I wonder how Robotaz and BDC compare the SD Tuna to the GS SD Diver. I know there is a two-fold difference in price. Is the movement the same?


The GS might have more decoration, which you can't see.

They are completely different watches. I had both at the same time and decided the GS was so nice that I would really prefer an MM300, which I had owned before, as a watch that could be worn and not worried about as much. I don't wear suits and dress clothes on a daily basis.

You can get the GS for $4500 or so in the US. I prefer the SD Tuna at $2800 or so in US, plus SBDX017 for $1700 over just the GS. I'm very happy with my decision. I miss the GS, but it's not practical for my collection.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Movements are mechanically the same, and rated for the same +/- 1 SPD. The Tuna movement is a 5R65, and the GS is the 9R65. The 9R is a GS only movement, and has some extra decoration from what I've read. My GS was silly accurate to about +2 seconds per _month_, the Tuna is on track for about +7-8 seconds/month. As I said, same +/- rating, but I bet they adjust the GS's a little extra special. (Or could just be luck.)

Hard to compare otherwise, as they're very different watches. As Robo, and others have said, the shroud on the SD Tuna is killer, it's not really glossy, but it can friggen glow. Nicer looking than even the Darth IMO.


----------



## azif (Jan 8, 2014)

muchacho_ said:


> I wish you all the best for 2016 my fellow Tuna nerds
> 
> Seiko Tuna SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Glad I already own a sbbn015 otherwise I'd be tempted


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*










Love the tuna on leather. Anyone able to recommend some good leather straps that fit the seiko fat bars? I bought my current strap at a local watch store but would love some different straps to change things up more.


----------



## chronotimer (Nov 8, 2014)

I use a small screwdriver to open them up slightly works well for stretching leather.

Samsung Note 4


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



nsx_23 said:


> Love the tuna on leather. Anyone able to recommend some good leather straps that fit the seiko fat bars?


I have one on a Gunny 74 strap


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> I wonder how Robotaz and BDC compare the SD Tuna to the GS SD Diver. I know there is a two-fold difference in price. Is the movement the same?


Guess so but maybe the Seiko gurus can clarify this
Anyway quite few people told me that SD Tuna is a cheap for what it offers


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



nsx_23 said:


> Anyone able to recommend some good leather straps that fit the seiko fat bars? I bought my current strap at a local watch store but would love some different straps to change things up more.


Anyone who makes Panerai straps will most likely make straps fitting the fat springbars, and if not, then you can always request them to do that beforehand. Example - Toshi, Gunny, Emre, Combat, Martu, etc..


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Ive tried to upgrade my MM300 and Darth Tuna to the GS029 numerous times.
The 029 is magnificent in person, the sweep is indeed mesmerizing and the construction and feel/ fit on wrist is perfect.
Its lower and better balanced than both the Darth and MM300 and it looks incredible on rubber and its stock bracelet.
Its 200 grams on wrist but it feels like it would wear better in the long run than the mm300.

The 029 dial, indices and handset is incredible in person and the applied hour markers are sublime.
For me it would make a perfect replacement for the mm300 and the darth.

Except of course that its not two watches.
I wear the DARTH as a work watch and never worry about it.
I wear the MM300 on rubber and its extremely stable and comfortable.
The 029 looks like a 44mm watch on wrist where as the mm300 looks like a fat 40mm watch so it looks classicly proportioned on my 7 inch wrist which I prefer..... the GS029 has an oversized feel which Im OK with on the Darth but don't like on the 029 (which I look at as more of a dress diver).

So while I know the GS029 is a manageable size I always end up preferring the versatility of the mm300 and the Darth as every day wearers.
I think the GS029 is well worth the extra money and if it wore like a 42mm I would have made the deal long ago.

FWIW the GS quartz diver is a 42mm and its the perfect size for my wrist and the NON pin stripe bracelet is awesome...... that combo with the 029 movement and bezel would be perfect for me.

Thanks for all the new Darth post - when ever I feel the urge to upgrade it I come here and find the love again.


----------



## petr_cha (Jun 15, 2011)

Please would you be so kind to confirm, whether the clasp on Tuna sbbn015 is the same as on MM300 sbdx001 ? Or the possible differences?

The part numbers are as follow
* sbdx001 - D1K6AM-BK
* sbbn015 - 4A291JT-BK (?)

Thanks
P.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

petr_cha said:


> Please would you be so kind to confirm, whether the clasp on Tuna sbbn015 is the same as on MM300 sbdx001 ? Or the possible differences?
> 
> The part numbers are as follow
> * sbdx001 - D1K6AM-BK
> ...





















Looks the same to me

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## petr_cha (Jun 15, 2011)

Maybe a little wider on Tuna?


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

Do you have any idea, what is the cheapest way to purchase sbbn035 in the EU?

(If I order from outside the EU, I need to pay local VAT, and that is 27% here  However I don't really want to pay 27% more, compared to the "world market prices".)


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

WiZARD7 said:


> Do you have any idea, what is the cheapest way to purchase sbbn035 in the EU?
> 
> (If I order from outside the EU, I need to pay local VAT, and that is 27% here  However I don't really want to pay 27% more, compared to the "world market prices".)


Try to contact seller solojapan on ebay. He imports jdm watches and sell them in EU, from Spain if I remember correctly. He's prices are somewhere in between no VAT and full VAT  Although he is not an official Seiko dealer...

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

muchacho_ said:


> Try to contact seller solojapan on ebay. He imports jdm watches and sell them in EU, from Spain if I remember correctly. He's prices are somewhere in between no VAT and full VAT  Although he is not an official Seiko dealer...


Thanks, I "know" him.

From Seiya it would be 829$+27%=1050$
cencibel (I think it is the same as solojapan, Spain based seller in ebay) sells it for 1075€ = 1170$


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, in that case you are better off with Seiya, at least you can hope that your parcel won't get cought at customs


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

muchacho_ said:


> Well, in that case you are better off with Seiya, at least you can hope that your parcel won't get cought at customs


no chance 
They process every package, that is with courrier, or ems, and not regular post item.
However I've contacted solojapan, they said they have also, for 875€ (=950$), so they are not the same as cencibel. And it is indeed cheaper, than seiya+customs.


----------



## claradead (Oct 29, 2011)

Swopped from perlon to bracelet on the last day of 2015.


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Fuchiko hangs out with the SD Tuna.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't wear this often but each time i do i am always amazed how nice it is.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

Found a new strap for my sbbn007. I really didn't care for nato with my tunas but this one's an exemption


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Love mine on a crown and buckle nato.


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

Just received my Tuna a few months ago, and really love it! It's rugged design and grab and go versatility is winning me over.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

This is nuts. It started with a blue Mako, then ny2300, OM, 007, 009, Blumo, now I have a SBBN007 on the way from the bay. By far my most expensive watch and it's a Quartz ...
It was kind of an impulse buy and I want to know if I got a fair deal at $620. It looks to be in good condition. 
Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

jtaka1 said:


> This is nuts. It started with a blue Mako, then ny2300, OM, 007, 009, Blumo, now I have a SBBN007 from the bay. By far my most expensive watch and it's a Quartz ...
> It was kind of an impulse buy and I want to know if I got a fair deal at $620. It looks to be in good condition.
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Congratulations on the Grand Seiko you are going to get in 6 months :-!


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Tuna SQ


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Congratulations on the Grand Seiko you are going to get in 6 months :-!


Thats a good one


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Congratulations on the Grand Seiko you are going to get in 6 months :-!


Literally spat tea through my nose laughing! 

Sent from my Enigma machine


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Congratulations on the Grand Seiko you are going to get in 6 months :-!


One the best one liner ever


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

We need to do a poll followed by some analysis / graphics to illustrate _median time between purchase of an Orange Monster and (a) Tuna (b) MM300 (c) Spring Drive (any) and (d) Grand Seiko._

The power curve between OM and Tuna would be like some sort of hyper-weaponised Ebola, with a plateau towards the MM300 before another crazy endorphin spurt for the GS finishing line. We could have sub-categories for other key addiction indicators like first Alpinist / Cocktail Time / SKX...

We could call it 'The Seiko Curve.'


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Owned the Tuna Monster for about 6 months before admitting to myself that what I really wanted was a full-on Tuna. Does that count? 



LordBrettSinclair said:


> We need to do a poll followed by some analysis / graphics to illustrate _median time between purchase of an Orange Monster and (a) Tuna (b) MM300 (c) Spring Drive (any) and (d) Grand Seiko._
> 
> The power curve between OM and Tuna would be like some sort of hyper-weaponised Ebola, with a plateau towards the MM300 before another crazy endorphin spurt for the GS finishing line. We could have sub-categories for other key addiction indicators like first Alpinist / Cocktail Time / SKX...
> 
> We could call it 'The Seiko Curve.'


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love my 017 Tuna, but still beat around with both my Gen 1 Monsters. See no reason in selling either one as they both keep great time, and serve their purpose. Being over 50 and not caring what people think has it's advantages.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah. I was gonna buy the Tuna Monster, but I knew I really wanted a real Tuna.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Look what just came in...
I love it. Works just fine on my 6.5" wrist and wears smaller than my Blumo.























Can some one tell me how to find out how old it is? Also was $620 a fair price?
Thanks


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Today's shots...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks like an 017 and $620 is a steal.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Looks like an 017 and $620 is a steal.


It's a 007. Wanted a 017, but the cheapest I could find was $830 but that was new..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Jerome Riptide said:


> Today's shots...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing shots, the lume one is outrageous!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Wearing the 017 today in fact.... will most likely get another Tuna in 2016... just because I like 'em so much!


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

My one and only 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

jtaka1 said:


> Can some one tell me how to find out how old it is?


http://quartzimodo.com/how-to-tell-when-your-seiko-watch-was-made-part-1/


----------



## XR159 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi all, does anyone know if I still can get a brand new sbbn015?
Appreciate the help?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Late posting of my Christmas present:


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

XR159 said:


> Hi all, does anyone know if I still can get a brand new sbbn015?
> Appreciate the help?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bet now and then appear in marketplace, sure many people keep it NOS... That hands on sbbn015 still the nicest around for tuna

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Man I need a black tuna...shame the auto is just too thick.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

nsx_23 said:


> Man I need a black tuna...shame the auto is just too thick.


Give the Quartz 300m a shot. Really love mine.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I got an 033 so I'm worried it'll be too similar. The Spring drive fits my wrist, but the autos don't.


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

Just received from solojapan my bday gift for myself


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

CFK-OB said:


> Late posting of my Christmas present:


Love it. How do you like it? Would you be interested in writing a review on it? Thanks.


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Degr8n8 said:


> Love it. How do you like it? Would you be interested in writing a review on it? Thanks.


I actually did write a review of it earlier in this thread before Christmas, comparing it to my 017, although at that time I'd only had about 15 minutes with it before it was wrapped and put under the tree. As an interesting extension to that, I went on holiday just before Christmas for a week to a beach area where I spent half the time swimming in the sea. Since my darth was sitting under the Christmas tree, I decided to take my 017 with me for the holiday. I normally change my watches every one to two days, so it's only on holidays that I get to spend some real time with a watch. I really, really liked the 017 before I went on holidays; by the time I came back it was true love. Man, the 017 is a magnificent watch and if anyone "doesn't get it" when it comes to tunas, take one into the water with you. More than half my watches are divers and I've had them all in the sea at various times. Never have any of them looked and felt more at home in the water than the tuna. I don't know what it is about them, but it almost felt like I was taking it home when I swam with it. It just "belongs" in the sea. That might sound stupid, or that I'm romanticising it, but I couldn't stop looking at it every time I stepped in to the waves. You just know it was built to be there.

So, now that I've had more time with the darth, what are my thoughts?

I still think it's amazing and a whole lot of watch. I said the last time that it makes my 017 look like a dress watch. At the time, I was actually going to say it made it look like a toy. I didn't mean that in a bad way, just that the darth is so "serious" looking that the 017 looked something fun beside it. As mentioned above, my respect for the 017 grew on my trip away, so now I just see them as different interpretations of the same thing. Both tool, but the darth is a dark tool.

I still love the new rubber strap on the darth, but I prefer the Isofrane that I have on the 017. But I'm not going to have two tunas on Isofrane and the Seiko rubber looks better on the darth than it does on the 017, so the Seiko rubber will stay on the darth. That's not a bad thing, but if I only had the darth, I'd definitely put it on an Isofrane.

It's a pity that the darth doesn't come with drilled lugs for easy strap changes, but then, neither do most of my other watches, so I can live with it.

It's also a pity that it's as tall as it is. When you read the dimensions of a darth versus something like a 017, it doesn't seem like it's that much bigger. It is though. It looks much bigger than the 017 in all aspects. The diameter is fine for me, but to make it work in more situations, it would be nice if it was a bit slimmer. When I got my 017, one of my first reactions was "wow, that's much smaller than I thought it would be". When I got my darth, my reaction was "wow, that's a big watch". I have 7.5" wrists so I have no issue wearing it, but I think it would look and work better if it was the same height as the 017.

Having had it for a few weeks now, my initial impressions remain intact. I still think the build quality is superb and the watch is clearly more expensive looking and feeling than the 017. I really like the new dial and hands in the flesh and it is much, much more readable than my 017 as a result of those changes. The new lume is outstanding as well. The Prospex X on the crown is never seen or noticed, so it's not a problem, but I am very, very glad they didn't put it on the dial. Mine is about 4 seconds fast a month, so I can't complain about that aspect either. The bezel action is a bit heavy, but so was my 017 until I spent a week in the sea with it, now it has a beautiful action. I know I could take the shroud and bezel off to make it better, but it's just a bit stiff, rather than impossible, so I'll let time open it up for me (or another holiday to the sea).

Overall it's just fantastic. If I had to have only one tuna in my collection, it would be the darth because quite simply it is an awesome, fantastically made, bad-ass tool watch and for me is the absolute epitome of what a tuna should be. To put it more clearly, eight of the twelve watches I consider to be my core collection are dive watches. I love every one of those watches and wouldn't get rid of them for anything. They include Omega, Breitling, IWC and Sinn dive watches as well as some Seikos. I had a list of two or three dive watches I wanted to get this year as well. Then I got the darth. I'm finished with dive watches. That's it. I'm no longer planning on buying any more. There are still some great dive watches out there, but I truly believe I have the best proper (not desk diver) dive watch that exists. So I'm done. I have found the grail of divers. I don't think I can give it a bigger compliment than that.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Boone said:


> Give the Quartz 300m a shot. Really love mine.
> View attachment 6588690


What's the lug width on this? Can't seem to find a straight answer. Caught between this and a black Damasko. Leaning Damasko though....


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you for the wonderful comparison of the Darth and 017. It makes me like my 017 a tad more.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

DrVenkman said:


> What's the lug width on this? Can't seem to find a straight answer. Caught between this and a black Damasko. Leaning Damasko though....


22mm lug width
48mm lug to lug


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

DrVenkman said:


> What's the lug width on this? Can't seem to find a straight answer. Caught between this and a black Damasko. Leaning Damasko though....


I have no Damasko experience but I can say the Quartz tuna is top quality. On the wrist I get the impression it'll last 30 years.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Tuna SQ 7549


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

CFK-OB said:


> I actually did write a review of it earlier in this thread before Christmas, comparing it to my 017, although at that time I'd only had about 15 minutes with it before it was wrapped and put under the tree. As an interesting extension to that, I went on holiday just before Christmas for a week to a beach area where I spent half the time swimming in the sea. Since my darth was sitting under the Christmas tree, I decided to take my 017 with me for the holiday. I normally change my watches every one to two days, so it's only on holidays that I get to spend some real time with a watch. I really, really liked the 017 before I went on holidays; by the time I came back it was true love. Man, the 017 is a magnificent watch and if anyone "doesn't get it" when it comes to tunas, take one into the water with you. More than half my watches are divers and I've had them all in the sea at various times. Never have any of them looked and felt more at home in the water than the tuna. I don't know what it is about them, but it almost felt like I was taking it home when I swam with it. It just "belongs" in the sea. That might sound stupid, or that I'm romanticising it, but I couldn't stop looking at it every time I stepped in to the waves. You just know it was built to be there.
> 
> So, now that I've had more time with the darth, what are my thoughts?
> 
> ...


As a person who owns SBBN015 and who wants a Darth Tuna, my thoughts are almost the same. SBBN015/17 is a fantastic watch, clearly my favourite in my collection. Darth seems like a straight upgrade to an already amazing watch. It's bigger, nicer, better. However, there are two concerns stopping me from buying the new SBBN025: price and battery change.

1. Darth Tuna is a really expensive watch for me. Of course it's my personal problem but when I'm going to spend so much on a single watch I want it to make it worth for me. I'm afraid I could be disapointed a little after owning SBBN015.
2. I'm really afraid of battery replacement in Darth Tuna. In a 300m Tuna it's nice and easy - unscrew the caseback, replace battery, maybe replace the gasket and you are done. In 1000m Tuna you have to dismantle the entire watch. I wouldn't do it by myself in fear of damaging something. I also don't know any watchmaker whom I would trust with my sexy Darth Tuna.

I guess I will wait untill there is an official Seiko dealer who sells Tunas and can provide an official service for these watches in my country.


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

muchacho_ said:


> As a person who owns SBBN015 and who wants a Darth Tuna, my thoughts are almost the same. SBBN015/17 is a fantastic watch, clearly my favourite in my collection. Darth seems like a straight upgrade to an already amazing watch. It's bigger, nicer, better. However, there are two concerns stopping me from buying the new SBBN025: price and battery change.
> 
> 1. Darth Tuna is a really expensive watch for me. Of course it's my personal problem but when I'm going to spend so much on a single watch I want it to make it worth for me. I'm afraid I could be disapointed a little after owning SBBN015.
> 2. I'm really afraid of battery replacement in Darth Tuna. In a 300m Tuna it's nice and easy - unscrew the caseback, replace battery, maybe replace the gasket and you are done. In 1000m Tuna you have to dismantle the entire watch. I wouldn't do it by myself in fear of damaging something. I also don't know any watchmaker whom I would trust with my sexy Darth Tuna.
> ...


I've owned both. I had purchased the 015 first and it quickly became one of my favorite watches. I wound up flipping it to fund a Grand Seiko purchase and immediately regretted it. It was actually your pictures of the 015 that convinced me that I needed to pick up another one and I'm very happy that I did. It's a great piece. Classic, versatile, grab and go and built like a tank.

The Darth is a straight up awesome watch to the point that it's a bit overkill. It really is a professional series watch through and through and I guess you could say that it's the 015 on steroids. The fit / finish is superb. Thing is, it's big. Not too much bigger than the 015, but big enough where unless you have the wrist size to really pull it off, it just looks odd. I have a 6 3/4 wrist and the only way it looked somewhat acceptable on me was when I wore it on a Z22 wave vent strap. I just always felt that I was basically agreeing to look silly in order to wear such a bad ass watch. Didn't make much sense so I let it go. That being said, if my wrists were larger or if the watch was slightly smaller, I would have most definitely kept it. This is all my opinion, of course. Some people prefer bigger watches and would maybe think it looked fine on me. Different strokes.

If you're really happy with the 015, my advice would be to stick with it. The Darth is technically a superior watch, but it may not be a better fit. Depends on the person I guess.


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

jtaka1 said:


> It's a 007. Wanted a 017, but the cheapest I could find was $830 but that was new..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


You know where I find new 017?

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

batman1345 said:


> You know where I find new 017?
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


http://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-PROSP...286712?hash=item51d96f14f8:g:GMgAAOSw0HVWESNb

Not sure how reliable the seller is though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

jtaka1 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-PROSP...286712?hash=item51d96f14f8:g:GMgAAOSw0HVWESNb
> 
> Not sure how reliable the seller is though.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thank you!! 

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

BDC said:


> http://quartzimodo.com/how-to-tell-when-your-seiko-watch-was-made-part-1/


Thank you.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

WiZARD7 said:


> View attachment 6606610


Is it me or does the bezel on this one not line up perfectly at the 12?


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

Lemon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

Degr8n8 said:


> Is it me or does the bezel on this one not line up perfectly at the 12?


You are right, bezel not aligned with 12 and thats a problem will all the new tune i guess...my yellow one as well and seiyajapan keep mentioning that bezel not aligned to few tuna that he selling

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

Degr8n8 said:


> Is it me or does the bezel on this one not line up perfectly at the 12?


It is just the angle of the photo...


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

AnR_classyStore said:


> You are right, bezel not aligned with 12 and thats a problem will all the new tune i guess...my yellow one as well and seiyajapan keep mentioning that bezel not aligned to few tuna that he selling
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bezel on my new darth lines up perfectly.


----------



## therb3 (Apr 11, 2010)

AnR_classyStore said:


> Lemon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Currently my favorite.
Selling my Oris to get myself one of these babies


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

therb3 said:


> Currently my favorite.
> Selling my Oris to get myself one of these babies


Go got it!! You will get lotsa of compliment with it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

CFK-OB said:


> The bezel on my new darth lines up perfectly.


Are you sure? I should file in a complain to seiko maybe  im quite sad with this condition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Emperor Tuna














Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

I feel like its a hit or miss with these. My 017 is about half a click off but my 037 is spot on. Im OCD and it bugs me lol.



AnR_classyStore said:


> You are right, bezel not aligned with 12 and thats a problem will all the new tune i guess...my yellow one as well and seiyajapan keep mentioning that bezel not aligned to few tuna that he selling
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

*Black in Black: The "Official" Tuna Thread*


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

mariod said:


>


Amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

claradead said:


> Swopped from perlon to bracelet on the last day of 2015.
> 
> View attachment 6533706
> 
> View attachment 6533730


Nice to have a girl wearing a Tuna. Kudos for that manly thing on your dainty wrist.

Rolex Air king, Ball EMII Diver & EMII Asian Aviator. 
Seiko Pogue 1975, Bellmatic 1975, Lordmatic 1974, White Helmet 1977, KS Vanac 1973, King Quartz 1975, Elnix 1977, Analogue chrono 7A38, SQ4004 1977, Kinetic 2008


----------



## claradead (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank u!



Btruijens said:


> Nice to have a girl wearing a Tuna. Kudos for that manly thing on your dainty wrist.
> 
> Rolex Air king, Ball EMII Diver & EMII Asian Aviator.
> Seiko Pogue 1975, Bellmatic 1975, Lordmatic 1974, White Helmet 1977, KS Vanac 1973, King Quartz 1975, Elnix 1977, Analogue chrono 7A38, SQ4004 1977, Kinetic 2008


----------



## azif (Jan 8, 2014)

Degr8n8 said:


> I feel like its a hit or miss with these. My 017 is about half a click off but my 037 is spot on. Im OCD and it bugs me lol.


My 015 is off by half a click too :/


----------



## claradead (Oct 29, 2011)

My 017 is off by half too



azif said:


> My 015 is off by half a click too :/


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Just been Tunified!










Now am itching for a Darth Tuna.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Here's my latest, SBBN013. Really loving it.
Bonus: Rainbow Dash


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

claradead said:


> Swopped from perlon to bracelet on the last day of 2015.
> 
> View attachment 6533706
> 
> View attachment 6533730


Wheres that perlon/nylon strap from?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

bigdocmak said:


> Just been Tunified!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do it!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ok, I figured out my SBBN007 was made in '03. The bezel action is not the best. 
My question is where can I find a replacement bezel gasket? Is it the same as the SKX? Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

My 1st Tuna arrived last night and am mightily impressed


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

heres my recently acquired 015


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ninja tuna on maratac composite strap


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

It's glowing.


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



5661nicholas said:


> Amazing shots, the lume one is outrageous!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much!!!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Boone said:


> It's glowing.
> View attachment 6637122
> 
> View attachment 6637130


Which Darth Tuna model is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claradead (Oct 29, 2011)

shelfcompact said:


> Wheres that perlon/nylon strap from?


its from cheapestnatostraps.
Perlon Straps - Cheapest NATO Straps


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

bigdocmak said:


> Which Darth Tuna model is that?


It is the "Ninja Tuna" - sbbn035  (Darth Tuna's (sbbn013/sbbn025) small brother)


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Still in love


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WiZARD7 said:


> It is the "Ninja Tuna" - sbbn035  (Darth Tuna's (sbbn013/sbbn025) small brother)


Bigdocmak: Among other differences the Ninja is the same size as the tuna you have now whereas the Darth is bigger.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Bigdocmak: Among other differences the Ninja is the same size as the tuna you have now whereas the Darth is bigger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Excellent. I think I want bigger. sbbn013/025 is now the new target.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

claradead said:


> its from cheapestnatostraps.
> Perlon Straps â€" Cheapest NATO Straps


Much appreciated.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Tuna17


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


>


Love the subtle crown mod! Is that the 15 bracelet?

Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ZENSKX781 said:


> Love the subtle crown mod! Is that the 15 bracelet?
> 
> Sent via tin can and a string


This is not a mod. It's an original SBBN017. I bought the 015 bracelet separate.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> This is not a mod. It's an original SBBN017. I bought the 015 bracelet separate.


I'm thinking backwards. It's the 007 that doesn't have the S. On the crown. Looks great.

Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Tuna quickly became my main watch because we've entered the terrible 2's.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok, in this instance... I'll say whoa, great picture, and a tuna!

That picture leaves the viewer with more questions than answers, very nicely done!


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

CharlieBandroid said:


> Ok, in this instance... I'll say whoa, great picture, and a tuna!
> 
> That picture leaves the viewer with more questions than answers, very nicely done!


Haha, I should expand and say that I prefer the tuna because of the accuracy and durability in light of being under the hazards of a toddler. I'm fairly gentle on my watches, but since becoming a dad I realize that little boys are hard on watches.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Black or white? 

Seiko Tuna & Gerlach Enigma by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

I've placed a WTB for an SBBN015 in the sales corner. Thought I'd just mention that here just in case.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Willmax said:


> I've placed a WTB for an SBBN015 in the sales corner. Thought I'd just mention that here just in case.


If you haven't already I'd download WatchRecon app, and also set the SBBN015 as an alert. These pop up all the time for sale here, and other forums. That way you would get an instant notification when one comes for sale.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> If you haven't already I'd download WatchRecon app, and also set the SBBN015 as an alert. These pop up all the time for sale here, and other forums. That way you would get an instant notification when one comes for sale.


Thanks I have done so great app/site by the way. 
I've noticed they pop up quite often the difficulty is finding someone willing to post to Australia though. 
By the way what sort of price should I be prepared to pay for a used 015?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Willmax said:


> Thanks I have done so great app/site by the way.
> I've noticed they pop up quite often the difficulty is finding someone willing to post to Australia though.
> By the way what sort of price should I be prepared to pay for a used 015?


$750.00 USD is about an average price used I've seen used.


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

What do you guys think? 

Sbbn035 (ninja) or sbbn013 (Darth)

Having a tough time choosing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XR159 (Apr 14, 2013)

Willmax said:


> Thanks I have done so great app/site by the way.
> I've noticed they pop up quite often the difficulty is finding someone willing to post to Australia though.
> By the way what sort of price should I be prepared to pay for a used 015?


Try this. They post to Australia and it's their last one. Brand new. Enjoy the lucky last 
http://www.ctgwatch.com/#!product/prd1/2068715625/seiko-sbbn015-tuna-quartz-300m-prospex-dive-watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Jul 1, 2013)

bigdocmak said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> Sbbn035 (ninja) or sbbn013 (Darth)
> 
> ...


I once had the same decision to make, I choose the sbbn013. I think the lack of the new prospex branding along with the ceramic and titanium goodness swayed me.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

@XR159
Thanks but at their asking price and current exchange rate of AUD I think I'll wait until a used one comes by ;-)


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

SBBN007

Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

SBBN007









Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## t777jb (Nov 9, 2011)

bigdocmak said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> Sbbn035 (ninja) or sbbn013 (Darth)
> 
> ...


I had the same decision a few months back and went with the 035 because I felt more comfortable with the size, I think it looks just a little better, and it's a lot cheaper. Battery changes on the 035 shouldn't be a big deal either. It's become my favorite watch.


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

bigdocmak said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> Sbbn035 (ninja) or sbbn013 (Darth)
> 
> Having a tough time choosing?


I've bought the sbbn035, and I'm happy with it. I prefer the new hands. With more money I'd consider sbbn025.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Is that a 22mm strap? If so where did you get it?


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



jtaka1 said:


> Is that a 22mm strap? If so where did you get it?












If you are asking about this strap it is a WJean waffle strap and yes it is 22mm. They can be found on eBay or his website.

Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



ZENSKX781 said:


> If you are asking about this strap it is a WJean waffle strap and yes it is 22mm. They can be found on eBay or his website.
> 
> Sent via tin can and a string


Thanks. I have the 20mm one from Dagaz on my Sumo. I think this strap just kicks ass!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*



jtaka1 said:


> Thanks. I have the 20mm one from Dagaz on my Sumo. I think this strap just kicks ass!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I like it a lot too I love the Dagaz strap especially. I will warn you this one is stiff like a Seiko OEM strap, not soft like the Dagaz.

Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Decided to go with the sbbn035. It basically came down to money and the fact that my sbbn015 is the most comfortable watch I own now. Should be on my wrist in a few days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

My sbbn015 with a new outfit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claradead (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Has anyone ever wondered where the layered dial on the newer Tunas may have originated?














By "layered", I mean the little circle that lays lower then the surrounding dial. So I cannot believe that I didn't realize this sooner but the older seiko "ashtray" with the same 7c46 movement has the same layered dial. This watch was released in 1986 and is very likely the inspiration for this layered dial. In fact it doesn't stop there! The older seiko ashtrays also have a black day date, just like the new Tunas! But wait....there's more!!! The seiko ashtray also has the a lume dot to the right of day date, just like the newer Tunas! And finally, the ovular shaped lumed indices at 6 and 9 pm on the new Tuna may have been inspired by the elongated 6 and 9 indices on the ashtray. I know this may all seem pretty far fetched but take a look at this picture and decide for yourselves. Pretty crazy stuff! (Above photos are not mine and are borrowed form the forum). This is a little comforting to me because it makes the newer Tuna seem a little more "in-line" with its heritage.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Degr8n8 said:


> Has anyone ever wondered where the layered dial on the newer Tunas may have originated?
> 
> View attachment 6749474
> View attachment 6749498
> ...


Very cool man. I had no idea but love this kind of detail. Excellent find.


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

claradead said:


> View attachment 6748874


This is awesome!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

MATT1076 said:


>


This one is probably my favourite of the new tunas! Gorgeous!!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Had a sick kid lastnight, so I with a quartz today








Have a good one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## azif (Jan 8, 2014)

JRMARTINS said:


> This one is probably my favourite of the new tunas! Gorgeous!!


Relatively new. Not the new handset


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Itching for a blue Tuna now :lol:
Is the SBBN037 the model number?


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Itching for a blue Tuna now :lol:
> Is the SBBN037 the model number?


Yep, love mine.


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

Shot from today. Doing a project in the wood shop with the Spring Tuna.


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Raining cats and dogs!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Cannot believe you are wearing such a nice watch while doing work. But more power to you. Only way I would do that is if it were my only watch. This works because being a one watch guy would make my only watch my nice watch and my beater lol. I am guessing this is the only watch you own? (your signature would support that) Thanks!







[/QUOTE]


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Degr8n8 said:


> Cannot believe you are wearing such a nice watch while doing work. But more power to you. Only way I would do that is if it were my only watch. This works because being a one watch guy would make my only watch my nice watch and my beater lol. I am guessing this is the only watch you own? (your signature would support that) Thanks!


I definitely understand your perspective. Here is mine 

It took me a few weeks with the watch to decide if I would be keeping it or selling it. And during that time I was quite careful with it. After wearing it for a while to understand how it would best fit in my rotation, I realized that for me it works really well as a go to wearer for the weekend and other activities (I wouldn't call it a beater though). After making the decision to keep it, I'm not really worried about it getting dinged up (it will probably look good worn in a bit). It is a very nice watch for sure, but if I am worried about it all the time i won't be able to enjoy it, and enjoyment was the primary reason I bought it!

Besides, it is a super tough watch, it will be fine


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Does anyone know if after market sapphire crystal from Yobokies has the same shape and "bubble effect" as the original Hardlex?


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

azif said:


> Relatively new. Not the new handset


My bad!! Thought it was the 037 yesterday while going thru the thread...I was half asleep in my defence! it's a gorgeous Tuna also


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



...levi said:


> I definitely understand your perspective. Here is mine
> 
> It took me a few weeks with the watch to decide if I would be keeping it or selling it. And during that time I was quite careful with it. After wearing it for a while to understand how it would best fit in my rotation, I realized that for me it works really well as a go to wearer for the weekend and other activities (I wouldn't call it a beater though). After making the decision to keep it, I'm not really worried about it getting dinged up (it will probably look good worn in a bit). It is a very nice watch for sure, but if I am worried about it all the time i won't be able to enjoy it, and enjoyment was the primary reason I bought it!
> 
> Besides, it is a super tough watch, it will be fine


I love your take on things. That's how it should be!!!


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



mysiak said:


> Does anyone know if after market sapphire crystal from Yobokies has the same shape and "bubble effect" as the original Hardlex?
> View attachment 6764050


From the pictures I have seen I would say that the yobokies would have a a greater bubble effect than the original hardlex.


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Yobokies sapphire


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Welcome to the family beautiful...sbbn035










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newtog330 (Aug 5, 2015)

My first tuna. Awesome series from Seiko.

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonkn88 (Dec 31, 2011)

SD Tuna out in the wild


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Degr8n8 said:


> From the pictures I have seen I would say that the yobokies would have a a greater bubble effect than the original hardlex.





Rippa said:


> Yobokies sapphire


Thanks, I will probably swap Hardlex with sapphire in the future.


----------



## Mike Weinberg (Feb 16, 2006)

jasonkn88 said:


> SD Tuna out in the wild
> 
> View attachment 6774506


I bought the same watch from Chino in December. Fantastic accuracy! Wear yours in good health!


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

New strap


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Tool watch

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## XR159 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



...levi said:


> I definitely understand your perspective. Here is mine
> 
> It took me a few weeks with the watch to decide if I would be keeping it or selling it. And during that time I was quite careful with it. After wearing it for a while to understand how it would best fit in my rotation, I realized that for me it works really well as a go to wearer for the weekend and other activities (I wouldn't call it a beater though). After making the decision to keep it, I'm not really worried about it getting dinged up (it will probably look good worn in a bit). It is a very nice watch for sure, but if I am worried about it all the time i won't be able to enjoy it, and enjoyment was the primary reason I bought it!
> 
> Besides, it is a super tough watch, it will be fine


Well said!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yourturn.id (Aug 19, 2014)

jasonkn88 said:


> SD Tuna out in the wild
> 
> View attachment 6774506


Natural..


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Finally back in the tuna club.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm finally going to be joining the club with the 007 crop circles model. 
I nearly pulled the trigger on a SBBN035 latest pvd model. My guess is I'll eventually need to get a black watch anyway. I'm hoping that with the new arrival the black one will be able to wait a little.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Double post


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Darth on a busy Tuesday. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

From yesterday...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erikf1 (Aug 4, 2014)

In the club! I bought another members sbbn015

It's on a new wrist but the watch stays in the thread.

This was a mini -grail of mine and it exceeded my expectations. I'm absolutely loving it.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## jasonkn88 (Dec 31, 2011)

My Tuna with an Isofrane now:


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

stewham said:


>


Nice photos!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Ninja is going tactical tomorrow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XR159 (Apr 14, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Jerome Riptide said:


> From yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful money shotspot on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

bigdocmak said:


> Ninja is going tactical tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this watch. How long can I resist?!


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

I finally joined the club with a 007 Tuna.


----------



## fairulfadzli.usptn (Mar 10, 2015)

Willmax said:


> I finally joined the club with a 007 Tuna.
> 
> View attachment 6897690
> 
> ...


Mine say hi too









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



XR159 said:


> Beautiful money shotspot on
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Willmax said:


> I finally joined the club with a 007 Tuna.
> 
> View attachment 6897690
> 
> ...












Ok. You made me change my watch for today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Some monocoque for Monday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

jtaka1 said:


> Ok. You made me change my watch for today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great choice. You have a good taste my friend.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Myman said:


> View attachment 6906114


How do you do to take such nice lume shots? 
Do you need a special camera or settings?


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Tuna and fam!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therb3 (Apr 11, 2010)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I can get my hands on a SBBN013 Darth.
Should I take the leap ? Pro's and Con's please 
Thanks.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Switching back to the 015 today...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

017 Tuna on a black ToxicNato.


----------



## gallegoc (Apr 6, 2013)

On a drew strap









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



therb3 said:


> I can get my hands on a SBBN013 Darth.
> Should I take the leap ? Pro's and Con's please
> Thanks.


Cons: size if you have very skinny wrist
Pros: everything else! Darth is just epic!

Grab it asap


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



gallegoc said:


> On a drew strap
> 
> View attachment 6956986
> 
> ...


What strap is this? Amazing...

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gallegoc (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

It's a drew strap I found him on instagram, just search #drewstraps and then wait about 6-8 weeks


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

mdsaitto said:


>


Looks great, what bracelet is that?


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Looks great, what bracelet is that?


Thanks Shaggy, it's a Strapcode super engineer 2


----------



## Watchdelight (Jan 26, 2016)

For the various tuna models - are the OEM straps and bracelets interchangeable for each version?


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

mdsaitto said:


> Thanks Shaggy, it's a Strapcode super engineer 2


Did you get the standard 22mm or the 21.5mm they offer for tunas?


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



mdsaitto said:


> Cons: size if you have very skinny wrist
> Pros: everything else! Darth is just epic!
> 
> Grab it asap


+1


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Darth on SE II brushed vs sandblasted.
SE II is nice but please be aware of rather sharp edges


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

jhanna1701 said:


> Did you get the standard 22mm or the 21.5mm they offer for tunas?


Mine is regular 22mm and didn't have the faintest problem fitting it on the Tuna


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



gallegoc said:


> It's a drew strap I found him on instagram, just search #drewstraps and then wait about 6-8 weeks


Thank you my friend!!

And you know where I find original bracelet from 015?

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Darth tuna for Saturday









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## DeVillean (Jul 7, 2013)

Blue Tuna, Golden Tuna, & Emperor Tuna...


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

DeVillean said:


> Blue Tuna, Golden Tuna, & Emperor Tuna...
> 
> View attachment 6986642


Nice family of Tunas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

OK guys, random post here. Really warming up to the new tuna's with the arrow hour hand and stick minutes among other changes. Always told myself that when I finally got a tuna it would be a SBBN017. Now the SBBN035 has caught my eye and I think it may be the one. Something was still bugging me though and this weekend I saw it. Parked outside of my favorite Canadian big box store it hit me - see if you can spot it: 

















See the resemblance at 12:00? Hopefully I didn't ruin it for my fellow Canadians. I'll prob still go with the 035 but thought it was funny how the mind works

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

DeVillean said:


> Blue Tuna, Golden Tuna, & Emperor Tuna...
> 
> View attachment 6986642


Trio of awesome!


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

whywhysee said:


> OK guys, random post here. Really warming up to the new tuna's with the arrow hour hand and stick minutes among other changes. Always told myself that when I finally got a tuna it would be a SBBN017. Now the SBBN035 has caught my eye and I think it may be the one. Something was still bugging me though and this weekend I saw it. Parked outside of my favorite Canadian big box store it hit me - see if you can spot it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ninja tuna has definitely caught my eyes too. It's been very hard to fight the urge.


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Don't fight it. Just give in!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twelve199 (Jul 4, 2010)

LE Spring Drive Goldie


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

bigdocmak said:


> Don't fight it. Just give in!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know right. I'm kinda waiting to see if the prices of the new Tunas will go down a little when the novelty wears out. There's a chance that it might not happen I know.


----------



## jasonkn88 (Dec 31, 2011)

I saw this on one of the blogs I follow recently. I figure people here would enjoy itb-)

Seiko Spring Drive Tuna SBDB009 review


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

From yesterday....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

bigdocmak said:


> Don't fight it. Just give in!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know right. I'm kinda waiting to see if the prices of the new Tunas will go down a little when the novelty wears out. There's a chance that it might not happen I know.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sbbn015 was my WOTD









Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Willmax said:


> I know right. I'm kinda waiting to see if the prices of the new Tunas will go down a little when the novelty wears out. There's a chance that it might not happen I know.


How's the dollar to yen right now? It was fairly strong for me in December when I got my Ninja 300m.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I'm kinda thinkin' I "need" a Ninja Tuna in the stable. I remember in the old days when you could pick up a new Tuna for around $425. I also remember walking to school, in the snow, up hill, 5 miles each way, but I digress.

Here's the one that got away....


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Good day all. Just joined the club! Exhibit A your honor. SUN019 Kinetic Tuna. Looked around long and hard for a good GMT diver.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

notional said:


> Good day all. Just joined the club! Exhibit A your honor. SUN019 Kinetic Tuna. Looked around long and hard for a good GMT diver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good choice!


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Checking in from the office this morning with my 013.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm back in the hunt for a Tuna. This time a Darth!

If someone here owns a 300M tuna and a Darth could you post a wrist shot or two of both watches. I have had the SBBN015 and know very well how that fits, I would like to compare it against the Darth. It helps to see the watch in similar conditions on the same wrist otherwise I would google-fu myself to some random images of both watches. 

If anyone has a SBBN013 that they have been considering selling please let me know. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chop (Nov 6, 2011)

Tuna carnage. 
This beautiful thirty eight year old one owner gem has been sailing the gulf since it was purchased.


----------



## Jay MT (May 28, 2011)

Chop said:


> View attachment 7019514
> 
> Tuna carnage.
> This beautiful thirty eight year old one owner gem has been sailing the gulf since it was purchased.


Great Find. I think you're going to need a tetanus shot after cleaning that bad boy up!


----------



## XR159 (Apr 14, 2013)

Chop said:


> View attachment 7019514
> 
> Tuna carnage.
> This beautiful thirty eight year old one owner gem has been sailing the gulf since it was purchased.


One old saying "Bang for your buck" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Chop said:


> View attachment 7019514
> 
> Tuna carnage.
> This beautiful thirty eight year old one owner gem has been sailing the gulf since it was purchased.


What's the story on that? You can't post a pic like that and not share the details!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chop (Nov 6, 2011)

jwalke said:


> What's the story on that? You can't post a pic like that and not share the details!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The guy was a fisherman and he bought it new in 1978. He wore it and another seiko until the stem snapped on the tuna and the movement stopped in the other watch. I bought the tuna off of him and he just gave me the second watch.....which is a seiko H558-5009 'Arnie'


----------



## twelve199 (Jul 4, 2010)

Chop said:


> View attachment 7019514
> 
> Tuna carnage.
> This beautiful thirty eight year old one owner gem has been sailing the gulf since it was purchased.


Don't clean it, it's glorious just like that!!!


----------



## ericlegeek (Jan 28, 2016)

/

Envoyé de mon SM-A300FU en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## therb3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Can someone confirm authenticity on this Darth SBBN013 before I make the leap to purchase.
Thanks.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



therb3 said:


> Can someone confirm authenticity on this Darth SBBN013 before I make the leap to purchase.
> Thanks.


Has anyone ever seen a fake Darth? Just curious because I've not heard of these being faked (or even being frankens/aftermarket which is something you have to be cautious with some vintage Seiko divers).


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Watch is OK


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*










Guys hello from Greece!!! finally!!!!!! SBBN017... I love it!!


----------



## bourmb (Jun 7, 2006)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I am loving my new Tuna. I had recently bought 2 Sumos and they BOTH had finish defects on the case. I was also underwhelmed about the Sumo bracelet with the fake polished links. This watch is easy to tell the difference in quality. My next watch will either be a MM300 or a Grand Seiko quartz....as long as the exchange rates stay favorable to USD.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Got some new straps today from Toxic NATO. Pretty rad!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noizer (Mar 19, 2012)

Modded Tuna on a shell cordovan strap


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I've got a question for you guys, has anyone got a Tuna with a Pepsi bezel? I remember seeing a picture of a 017 with one and it looked awesome. Also does anyone know what bezel insert fits these Tunas, do they take a standard SKX007 bezel straight or do you have to adapt it in some way?


----------



## bourmb (Jun 7, 2006)

Another day of loving my brand new Tuna. Sweet bracelet, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmode81 (Jan 6, 2014)

MM300 with the Italian Chrono.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ninja Tuna on holiday.


----------



## therb3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Looking at a SBBN013 Darth today is $1000 to $1100 US a good price to obtain brand new?
What do they normal retail for?
Thanks


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

therb3 said:


> Looking at a SBBN013 Darth today is $1000 to $1100 US a good price to obtain brand new?
> What do they normal retail for?
> Thanks


That's used prices, so superb if brand new.


----------



## therb3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Can't wait to see in the flesh.
It is defiantly brand new and owner purchaser last year and never worn. Tags and plastic around straps intact still


----------



## petr_cha (Jun 15, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> I've got a question for you guys, has anyone got a Tuna with a Pepsi bezel? I remember seeing a picture of a 017 with one and it looked awesome. Also does anyone know what bezel insert fits these Tunas, do they take a standard SKX007 bezel straight or do you have to adapt it in some way?


I remember seeing some Tuna with a pepsi bezel from Yobokies..


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

WiZARD7 said:


> Ninja Tuna on holiday.
> 
> View attachment 7042545
> 
> ...


You've just made me jealous twice. 
One for the watch and one for the holiday destination ;-)
Great pictures.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Double post


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

SBBN017 on vintage strap


----------



## hbr245b (Mar 26, 2015)

Ready for a weekend of skiing


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

Willmax said:


> You've just made me jealous twice.
> One for the watch and one for the holiday destination ;-)
> Great pictures.


Maybe I can make you jealous for a third time also


----------



## cortez (May 10, 2015)

wifey got this (SBDB013) as my Valentine's Day gift! (reciprocating for the kitchen makeover i funded 4 months ago, lol)... i'm looking for a leather/dark metal or titanium watch band that fills the lug space/void. i've seen videos of watch band adapters one can use, but didn't know if there's one specifically for the tuna/Seiko series. i would be very grateful for any feedback from the community. i spent an 1.5 hours scanning this thread; however, i did not see a reference to watch adapters (i could have missed it tho.....) thank you.


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

My bumblebee reporting










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chop (Nov 6, 2011)

Congrats on the pick up! 
I am not sure what adapters you are referring to but a 22mm strap fits lug to lug


cortez said:


> wifey got this (SBDB013) i'm looking for a leather/dark metal or titanium watch band that fills the lug space/void.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> I've got a question for you guys, has anyone got a Tuna with a Pepsi bezel? I remember seeing a picture of a 017 with one and it looked awesome. Also does anyone know what bezel insert fits these Tunas, do they take a standard SKX007 bezel straight or do you have to adapt it in some way?


I have an SBBN007 with a coke bezel.
And yes it fits the SKX007 also. Can't get a pic to load via crapatalk 

Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

cortez said:


> wifey got this (SBDB013) as my Valentine's Day gift! (reciprocating for the kitchen makeover i funded 4 months ago, lol)... i'm looking for a leather/dark metal or titanium watch band that fills the lug space/void. i've seen videos of watch band adapters one can use, but didn't know if there's one specifically for the tuna/Seiko series. i would be very grateful for any feedback from the community. i spent an 1.5 hours scanning this thread; however, i did not see a reference to watch adapters (i could have missed it tho.....) thank you.


Spring Tuna belongs on NATO in my opinion. Check it out before you pull your hair out on straps.


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi everybody,

I've taken my two favorite watch companies/brands and made this:

Seiko SBBN013 + non-OEM Breitling-style Ocean Racer rubber strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

cortez said:


> wifey got this (SBDB013) as my Valentine's Day gift! (reciprocating for the kitchen makeover i funded 4 months ago, lol)... i'm looking for a leather/dark metal or titanium watch band that fills the lug space/void. i've seen videos of watch band adapters one can use, but didn't know if there's one specifically for the tuna/Seiko series. i would be very grateful for any feedback from the community. i spent an 1.5 hours scanning this thread; however, i did not see a reference to watch adapters (i could have missed it tho.....) thank you.


I'm not sure what kind of adapters you mean. I've never heard anybody before mention any kind of problem with the lugs on the Tunas, in fact it's quite the opposite, the consensus amongst owners is that the lugs are brilliantly designed for the purpose and add to it's wearability. Basically the watch is perhaps best suited to be worn with a rubber divers strap (such as an Isofrane style one) or a nylon nato strap but you easily can just put a standard 22mm leather strap straight on if you like, there isn't any 'gap'. When you talk about there being a "lug space/void" do you mean that to your eyes it looks as though the lugs are too small for the round watch case? That's just part of the design, if you flip your watch over and look at it from the back and see how it is in two clear parts, it might make more sense to think of it as a watch case with 22mm lugs surrounded by a separate big metal bumper or shroud. Now this is why for a watch that visually appears quite big it wears smaller than you might expect and also the shorter lugs help to make it more compact to wear. It's an excellent piece of design and contrasts with the Citizen Ecozilla which I've always found was an absolute pain to wear whether worn as stock or with adapters.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

:-! Most definitely, the ninja tuna looks right at home. I'm soooo jealous 



WiZARD7 said:


> Maybe I can make you jealous for a third time also
> 
> View attachment 7055273
> 
> ...


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

i think i can post this in many threads


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

helvetica said:


> i think i can post this in many threads


Oh wow!!!!

Now here's a question for you, in terms of favourites how would you rank them all from best to least, hehe...


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

that's a very hard question to answer, my favorite at the moment is the Monster, because oddly enough its my latest acquisition. 
The new turtle is just ok, i got it because it was a hype, nothing special. However my spork is my most valuable, because it is my first diver.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## cortez (May 10, 2015)

Chop said:


> Congrats on the pick up!
> I am not sure what adapters you are referring to but a 22mm strap fits lug to lug


I was confused for sure! Thanks for your reply.

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## cortez (May 10, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Spring Tuna belongs on NATO in my opinion. Check it out before you pull your hair out on straps.


Looking at the plethora of NATO straps and a few very nice looking leather straps. Thanks for the suggestion.

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## cortez (May 10, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> I'm not sure what kind of adapters you mean. I've never heard anybody before mention any kind of problem with the lugs on the Tunas, in fact it's quite the opposite, the consensus amongst owners is that the lugs are brilliantly designed for the purpose and add to it's wearability. Basically the watch is perhaps best suited to be worn with a rubber divers strap (such as an Isofrane style one) or a nylon nato strap but you easily can just put a standard 22mm leather strap straight on if you like, there isn't any 'gap'. When you talk about there being a "lug space/void" do you mean that to your eyes it looks as though the lugs are too small for the round watch case? That's just part of the design, if you flip your watch over and look at it from the back and see how it is in two clear parts, it might make more sense to think of it as a watch case with 22mm lugs surrounded by a separate big metal bumper or shroud. Now this is why for a watch that visually appears quite big it wears smaller than you might expect and also the shorter lugs help to make it more compact to wear. It's an excellent piece of design and contrasts with the Citizen Ecozilla which I've always found was an absolute pain to wear whether worn as stock or with adapters.


@ShaggyDog, I confused the Seiko with a Citizens divers watch. You and the others who responded to my post have pointed me in the right direction. ? Now I need to decide on one or more straps; way more options than I originally thought. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Tunas are insidious. I've always thought they were nice, but never seriously thought about getting one. Until about two days ago. Now, suddenly, I have an intense longing for one. The symptoms have started. Endlessly reading this thread. Repeated visits to Seiya and Chino websites...Just a matter of time now. I can feel it.


----------



## cortez (May 10, 2015)

wemedge said:


> Tunas are insidious. I've always thought they were nice, but never seriously thought about getting one. Until about two days ago. Now, suddenly, I have an intense longing for one. The symptoms have started. Endlessly reading this thread. Repeated visits to Seiya and Chino websites...Just a matter of time now. I can feel it.


yep, that's how it started for me... my lusting started 3 months ago... It quickly changed to "must have in my watch collection" after seeing it in person and placing it on my wrist. :grinning:


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

jwalke said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I've taken my two favorite watch companies/brands and made this:
> Seiko SBBN013 + non-OEM Breitling-style Ocean Racer rubber strap.
> ...


I have been thinking of doing similar, I have a SBBN031 Tuna coming soon and a genuine Breitling Ocean racer strap on a brushed push button clasp in a drawer at home. Thought combining my favourite watch head and favourite strap would work well. Was unsure of mixing brands but your pic looks great.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

SBBN037 Blue Fin Tuna on navy/gray Nato.


----------



## turtl631 (Jun 4, 2014)

Jerome Riptide said:


> Got some new straps today from Toxic NATO. Pretty rad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These look great! I have a Darth Tuna, the OE strap was really uncomfortable. I got an Isofrane but honestly I find that kind of awkward to put on and uncomfortable to some extent as well. Maybe a beefy NATO would do the trick? My other thought is a PVD bracelet but all I'm really seeing is the Super Engineer and I don't love the style. This Hexad Oyster would be cool in PVD...


----------



## Chop (Nov 6, 2011)

turtl631 said:


> These look great! I have a Darth Tuna, the OE strap was really uncomfortable. I got an Isofrane but honestly I find that kind of awkward to put on and uncomfortable to some extent as well. Maybe a beefy NATO would do the trick? My other thought is a PVD bracelet but all I'm really seeing is the Super Engineer and I don't love the style. This Hexad Oyster would be cool in PVD...


Have you thought about a PVD mesh bracelet?
I would try that or a heavy duty nato/ zulu


----------



## bourmb (Jun 7, 2006)

I have never noticed that circular line on the dial until this photo. It is so faint in person that I never saw it.


jhanna1701 said:


> SBBN037 Blue Fin Tuna on navy/gray Nato.
> View attachment 7076282


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

bourmb said:


> I have never noticed that circular line on the dial until this photo. It is so faint in person that I never saw it.


Yes, the dial is actually multi-level. One of the many details I love about this watch!


----------



## turtl631 (Jun 4, 2014)

Chop said:


> Have you thought about a PVD mesh bracelet?
> I would try that or a heavy duty nato/ zulu


Mesh isn't really my thing.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Jerome Riptide said:


> Got some new straps today from Toxic NATO. Pretty rad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are awesome!! Thinking of picking up a couple myself.


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



turtl631 said:


> These look great! I have a Darth Tuna, the OE strap was really uncomfortable. I got an Isofrane but honestly I find that kind of awkward to put on and uncomfortable to some extent as well. Maybe a beefy NATO would do the trick? My other thought is a PVD bracelet but all I'm really seeing is the Super Engineer and I don't love the style. This Hexad Oyster would be cool in PVD...
> 
> View attachment 7076658





JRMARTINS said:


> Those are awesome!! Thinking of picking up a couple myself.


Thank you very much! I really can't believe I waited this long to put the Darth on a NATO. It's a completely different watch. These Toxic NATOS are very nice too!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

turtl631 said:


> These look great! I have a Darth Tuna, the OE strap was really uncomfortable. I got an Isofrane but honestly I find that kind of awkward to put on and uncomfortable to some extent as well.


Have you tried the boiling water, coffee mug trick to add curve to the OEM strap?
I know that strap feels harder but once curved it sits on the wrist well, even with a heavier watch head like the MM300.
Worth a try before you buy other straps, especially if you don't like the ISofrane which is an often recommended and loved after market strap.


----------



## turtl631 (Jun 4, 2014)

I did and it wasn't much better. I have pretty bony wrists, maybe that's part of the problem. Enough of this derailment, here's a Tuna pic!


----------



## turtl631 (Jun 4, 2014)

I did and it wasn't much better. I have pretty bony wrists, maybe that's part of the problem. Enough of this derailment, here's a Tuna pic!

View attachment 7087242


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Guys ideas for leather straps for my 017???

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Jerome Riptide said:


> Thank you very much! I really can't believe I waited this long to put the Darth on a NATO. It's a completely different watch. These Toxic NATOS are very nice too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where does one pick up these toxic NATOs?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Best Nato's I've used, and placed orders with him before he actually had a working website.

http://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

Underwater lume


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



oldspice said:


> Where does one pick up these toxic NATOs?


On their site myshopify site... Yukon beat me to it! 



59yukon01 said:


> Best Nato's I've used, and placed orders with him before he actually had a working website.
> 
> http://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

View attachment 7112906


Mine arrived today!


----------



## cortez (May 10, 2015)

*Dress band*

sharing pictures of my tuna w/its new "dress band". fyi, it's a 24mm, silicone rubber band purchased at Strapped For Time. sorry, i didn't remove the lint, lol. i wiped the bad after taking pictures. i'm still looking for my nato band and hope to find real soon


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Still on the fence about the newer tunas (mainly because of the tiered dial), so got this SBBN017, on the way to me from Japan (seller's pics)- Sorry, I know the bezel isn't rotated to 12:00:


----------



## bourmb (Jun 7, 2006)

You can't even see the tiered dial. I didn't know it until I was straining to see it after told on this site.


wemedge said:


> Still on the fence about the newer tunas (mainly because of the tiered dial), so got this SBBN017, on the way to me from Japan (seller's pics)- Sorry, I know the bezel isn't rotated to 12:00:


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

bourmb said:


> You can't even see the tiered dial. I didn't know it until I was straining to see it after told on this site.


Thanks for sharing the observation! I haven't ruled out adding a new 035 or 033 to the collection, so that's a plus for me. Hard to really determine features from photos only, in my case.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I went fishing and look what i caught!










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ That's a WIS dream come true. Congrats on such a sweet piece.


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I went fishing and look what i caught!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, do you like it better than the 015???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jwalke said:


> So, do you like it better than the 015???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well right now yes. But of course this is the honeymoon period As well

And it wasn't that I did not like the 0 1 5 it was that it just never found a regular spot in my rotation. The darth certainly has a more upscale feel in certain aspects but mostly it feels a little more unique and I can definitely see the occasions where I will choose the darth over anything else that I own.

It will definitely see more wrist time than the 015 and that will help justify the reason for having it.

My first impression is also that it wears a little more comfortably than the 0 1-5. Even though it is slightly bigger in diameter and thickness. Even though it is slightly bigger in diameter and fitness.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Well right now yes. But of course this is the honeymoon period As well
> 
> And it wasn't that I did not like the 0 1 5 it was that it just never found a regular spot in my rotation. The darth certainly has a more upscale feel in certain aspects but mostly it feels a little more unique and I can definitely see the occasions where I will choose the darth over anything else that I own.
> 
> ...


Nice pic up. I think I'm going to switch out my 035 ninja for the Darth now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Seller likely didn't line up the bezel at 12 because this piece may have a misaligned bezel. Please let us know once it arrives.



wemedge said:


> Still on the fence about the newer tunas (mainly because of the tiered dial), so got this SBBN017, on the way to me from Japan (seller's pics)- Sorry, I know the bezel isn't rotated to 12:00:


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Would like to try on a Tuna before buying as I've go a 6.5 inch wrist. Want to go for a SBBN015 or 017, or a SBBN031 or 033.
Live in UK near Bristol......if anyone is prepared to help out.
I know I could probably buy one and flip it, if I feel it's not right for me but I'd prefer to try one on first if possible.
Cheers


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

wemedge said:


> Still on the fence about the newer tunas (mainly because of the tiered dial), so got this SBBN017, on the way to me from Japan (seller's pics)- Sorry, I know the bezel isn't rotated to 12:00:


great choice - I loved that watch, especially on ISofrane, super comfortable and stable.


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

matthew P said:


> great choice - I loved that watch, especially on ISofrane, super comfortable and stable.


Thank you! Have not had the opportunity to try the ISOfrane yet, but this may be the perfect reason to do so. Already thinking about the Darth Tuna that I see in your sig; and the 017 isn't even here yet. I think I'll be good and done after two (or three) tunas.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

wemedge said:


> Thank you! Have not had the opportunity to try the ISOfrane yet, but this may be the perfect reason to do so. Already thinking about the Darth Tuna that I see in your sig; and the 017 isn't even here yet. I think I'll be good and done after two (or three) tunas.


I was worried about the size - the 017 was the easier / low risk pick up for me.
Ended up liking it so much and they wear so much smaller than you would think a 48mm watch would do..... so I boxed the 017 up to keep it pristine and traded up to the darth which Ive kept to this day.
Both great watches and the 017 sits slightly lower/ flatter than the darth does. 
The darth just gave me more variation looks wise and a sapphire Chrystal which has held up wonderfully to everyday beating.
Miss the dome though and that understated SS bezel.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> I went fishing and look what i caught!
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Verdict?...... worth the effort?


----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

My 017 on soft leather, much more comfortable than on the stock wave vent or even the isofrane.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

matthew P said:


> Verdict?...... worth the effort?


Certainly! It is a great watch. I like the feel of the Titanium on my wrist more so than the SS. It does sit marginally taller than the 015 but not appreciably so. Lugs are a bit of a juggling act to access for strap changes. The all matte finish and zero bling aesthetic of the watch is very nice. I love the sapphire glass....yes it would be better if it was domed but not a deal breaker. The silverish outline on the markers is a nice upgrade from the 015. The standard strap feels a bit small in width for the case. I am on the lookout for a 24mm Isofrane or maybe just a 22mm that does not taper. Or maybe a BC 285 model in the 24mm width that only tapers to 22mm.










All in all one of the better decisions I have made in my watch journey. This ranks up there with my MM300 in terms of desirability. Now I've asked the question before to myself. If I had "only" the MM300, Darth Tuna, and say a Grand Cocktail dress watch...couldn't those three watch just about cover every conceivable scenario for a couple of decades.... and still look good 20 years from now?

Anyway thanks for your help in making this decision!


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)

Golden Kinetic Tuna - looking for a shroud


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

lewie said:


> Golden Kinetic Tuna - looking for a shroud


Just wondering did you pick that up from Ebay a few days ago? If so I had my eye on this one too but I wasn't sure what I'd do about replacing the bezel. It's an interesting piece and if you can get a shroud sorted you picked up a Golden Tuna look for a sweet price.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> The silverish outline on the markers is a nice upgrade from the 015. The standard strap feels a bit small in width for the case. I am on the lookout for a 24mm Isofrane or maybe just a 22mm that does not taper. Or maybe a BC 285 model in the 24mm width that only tapers to 22mm.
> All in all one of the better decisions I have made in my watch journey. This ranks up there with my MM300 in terms of desirability. Now I've asked the question before to myself. If I had "only" the MM300, Darth Tuna, and say a Grand Cocktail dress watch...couldn't those three watch just about cover every conceivable scenario for a couple of decades.... and still look good 20 years from now?
> 
> Anyway thanks for your help in making this decision!


No worries, always happy to help others spend their money.
I agree about the silver marker outline.... it gives the dial a little more dimension IMO and is sadly missing on the new dial (which has the stepped level instead).

The 24mm squeezed 285 would be interesting (if they make it?).
I too prefer the proportions (strap/ case) of the 24mm straps squeezed into the lugs as long as they can't be seen.... the recessed lugs of the darth do a great job of hiding the squeeze.














Looking for a nice Seiko dress watch?
Id start saving for the GS high beat .... can be picked up used sub 4k and timeless IMO














And yes - if my collection was reduced down to these three pieces I would consider myself fortunate and content .( though lacking in brand diversity)


----------



## Drfp (Jan 8, 2010)

Monster Baby Tuna *SRP637K1*


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Drfp said:


> Monster Baby Tuna *SRP637K1*
> 
> View attachment 7173058
> 
> ...


It's so cute. Sweet baby tuna!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Ah, so the SRP637 is a Monster Baby Tuna! Been trying to find a thread where it belongs.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread-Fast Tuna*

My SBBN017 just got in- left by EMS mail Japan on February 20, got here in VT today via USPS, the 23rd.

Happy to report that the bezel aligns, the second hand hits the markers beautifully, and that Tunas look great in pics but are even better in person.

wemedge


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Took this out for a walk


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread-Fast Tuna*



wemedge said:


> My SBBN017 just got in- left by EMS mail Japan on February 20, got here in VT today via USPS, the 23rd.
> 
> Happy to report that the bezel aligns, the second hand hits the markers beautifully, and that Tunas look great in pics but are even better in person.
> 
> wemedge


Nice! I've got a SBBN035 stuck in Customs since 2/13! I'm more used to your turnaround times!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Now I've asked the question before to myself. If I had "only" the MM300, Darth Tuna, and say a Grand Cocktail dress watch...couldn't those three watch just about cover every conceivable scenario for a couple of decades.... and still look good 20 years from now?


Heh, I've been thinking nearly the same combo lately... also agree on the timelessness of all of these watches.

Seriously thinking about going down to just the MM300, a Tuna (likely the SD), and maybe the SARB035.

Will be tough to part with the SKX's, and 300M Tunas, but they just sit...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

BDC said:


> Heh, I've been thinking nearly the same combo lately... also agree on the timelessness of all of these watches.
> 
> Seriously thinking about going down to just the MM300, a Tuna (likely the SD), and maybe the SARB035.
> 
> Will be tough to part with the SKX's, and 300M Tunas, but they just sit...


Great minds.....

I'm in if you're in. But since I've been purging and refining for a few months now it won't take me very long to make the trifecta. You may have a little bit more work to do my friend.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

lol, more work, and finding the will to start purging, instead of flipping.


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread-Fast Tuna*



oldspice said:


> Nice! I've got a SBBN035 stuck in Customs since 2/13! I'm more used to your turnaround times!


Thanks! It's unusual for me, because I'm more used to your turnaround times. ISC NY too. I was settling in for a wait, but there is was! Here's to yours coming shortly.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jschultz (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread-Fast Tuna*

oldspice, i'm a newbie to this site and also collecting watches. Can you please tell me who you sourced your watch from? I'm looking to get a Ninja Tuna also but am skeptical with some online stores? Thanks, John


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Seiya and chino are trusted options. Amazon is safe. Or be patient and buy from a trusted member of this forum. Make sure they have strong feedback and you are almost ensured a good experience. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread-Fast Tuna*



Jschultz said:


> oldspice, i'm a newbie to this site and also collecting watches. Can you please tell me who you sourced your watch from? I'm looking to get a Ninja Tuna also but am skeptical with some online stores? Thanks, John


Check your PMs.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> Seiya and chino are trusted options. Amazon is safe. Or be patient and buy from a trusted member of this forum. Make sure they have strong feedback and you are almost ensured a good experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I ordered mine from Chino. This was my first go with them and they were great. Ordered on a Wednesday night and by the time I woke up the next morning, it was shipped. Made it to the States on Friday. I, unfortunately, don't have it yet (thanks US Customs), but I've ordered many a watch from Seiya and Higuchi and all have been from Japan to my doorstep in 3 to 4 days max. It would've been the same with this order from Chino as well, had Customs not been so backed up.


----------



## turtl631 (Jun 4, 2014)

Anyone noticed that the Darth tends to sit high with the Isofrane? Mine hovers above my wrist unless I wear the strap really tight. I have a 24mm squeezed on so I tried a 22mm I have from another watch that feels a little more supple, but similar outcome. On my Aquadive BS100 with different lug design, it feels great. I'm starting to think this is more a function of my skinny, bony wrists. I love the Darth so I really want to make this work. The grab and go practicality of a quartz with day and date in such a unique, badass package is irresistible!


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

turtl631 said:


> Anyone noticed that the Darth tends to sit high with the Isofrane? Mine hovers above my wrist unless I wear the strap really tight. I have a 24mm squeezed on so I tried a 22mm I have from another watch that feels a little more supple, but similar outcome. On my Aquadive BS100 with different lug design, it feels great. I'm starting to think this is more a function of my skinny, bony wrists. I love the Darth so I really want to make this work. The grab and go practicality of a quartz with day and date in such a unique, badass package is irresistible!


I'm curious about this as well. This is the one thing that has prevented me from buying a Darth. Not only is it bigger than the 300m models (diameter/height), but it also sits higher due to the nature of the lugs. Once again, Seiko makes no concessions for the general (non-diving) public. That being said, has anyone found a way to make the Darth sit closer to the wrist? Because aside from that (and the lack of drilled lugs), this is THE perfect tool watch. I'm just not sure I can pull it off...even at 7.25".


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

turtl631 said:


> I love the Darth ..................The grab and go practicality of a quartz with day and date in such a unique, badass package is irresistible!


The next time when someone asks about the merits of buying a Darth tuna I will just point them to this quote above. In 24 words he summarized very well the intrinsic goodness of that watch.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

turtl631 said:


> Anyone noticed that the Darth tends to sit high with the Isofrane? Mine hovers above my wrist unless I wear the strap really tight. I have a 24mm squeezed on so I tried a 22mm I have from another watch that feels a little more supple, but similar outcome. On my Aquadive BS100 with different lug design, it feels great. I'm starting to think this is more a function of my skinny, bony wrists. I love the Darth so I really want to make this work. The grab and go practicality of a quartz with day and date in such a unique, badass package is irresistible!


Agree - worse on skinny flat wrists.
The ISO's thickness and the fact that the strap sits under the shroud make it stick up more than the external Lug / 300m tuna's.
In theory squeezing a 24mm ISO into a 22mm gap means you are compressing a little more rubber into the space which theoretically makes it sit up taller though I didn't notice that in person.
For me the added width of the 24 is preferable to the 22 so Ive learnt to live with it.
How does the ISO compare to the stock wave vent re height off wrist?
I know I used to wear my darth tighter to keep it lower by adding extra tail loops/ retainers - Ive since taken them off to wear it looser but I store it looped so that it compresses more to wrist shape.

eBay - *2pc New Rubber Silicone Watch Strap Hoops Loop Retainer Buckle Holder 24mm
* 2pc New Soft Rubber Silicone Watch Strap Hoop Loop Retainer Buckle Holder 24mm | eBay


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

I haven't got the Darth yet. (In the process of hunting one down). But, I plan on putting it on one of my double layer nylon straps when it eventually arrives. I almost exclusively use them on my sbbn015. It's comfortable. It keeps the watch close to the wrist. And its a wider width that I prefer. Might solve your problem.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perilo (Jan 21, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Went for a drive...








Came home to new straps!!!









For the record, 24mm ISO never made my Darth sit high. That said, the NATOs make the Darth sit higher but it's WAY more comfortable on nylon than rubber!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

matthew P said:


> No worries, always happy to help others spend their money.
> I agree about the silver marker outline.... it gives the dial a little more dimension IMO and is sadly missing on the new dial (which has the stepped level instead).
> 
> The 24mm squeezed 285 would be interesting (if they make it?).
> ...


This is an absolutely stellar trio Matt, brand diversity or not, you have everything you would ever need, in any situation with these 3.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## turtl631 (Jun 4, 2014)

Ha, thanks. You know, I work in a hospital and I've been rethinking the idea of wearing a NATO or nylon strap at work because I think it could potentially get disgusting. I'm going to work on storing the isofrane strap curved to help in mold it to my wrist a little bit better. I think it may just need a bit more time. It certainly doesn't hug the wrist, but again, the watch is just perfect otherwise so I'm going to keep working with it.

Matthew P, thanks for the help, I'm slowly just copying your collection apparently and the MM300 and either a Snowflake or high beat Grand Seiko are on the list so watch out.



valuewatchguy said:


> The next time when someone asks about the merits of buying a Darth tuna I will just point them to this quote above. In 24 words he summarized very well the intrinsic goodness of that watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Feels good to be back in the Tuna Owners Club!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

bigdocmak said:


> I haven't got the Darth yet. (In the process of hunting one down). But, I plan on putting it on one of my double layer nylon straps when it eventually arrives. I almost exclusively use them on my sbbn015. It's comfortable. It keeps the watch close to the wrist. And its a wider width that I prefer. Might solve your problem.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


agree on this - I picked up one from strap code though it looks thicker/ more structured than bigdocmak's.
Im not sure that mine sits appreciably lower though I like the way they both look with the even wider strap.
I found that the velcro strap needed to be slightly tighter to stop the watch head from moving around when compared to the ISO.
Well worth a look though.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

oldspice said:


> Feels good to be back in the Tuna Owners Club!


Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Srp309, skx399 and sbbn017

Hello from Greece!!

 

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

They wear almost the same, despite the quite big difference in size


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Darth on C&B Phalanx









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## turtl631 (Jun 4, 2014)

matthew P said:


> agree on this - I picked up one from strap code though it looks thicker/ more structured than bigdocmak's.
> Im not sure that mine sits appreciably lower though I like the way they both look with the even wider strap.
> I found that the velcro strap needed to be slightly tighter to stop the watch head from moving around when compared to the ISO.
> Well worth a look though.
> ...


Thanks for that post, helps to see it on that style strap.


----------



## therb3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Where did you get that strap from ?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

thejames1 said:


> Darth on C&B Phalanx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! Is it comfortable? Waterproof?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Looks great! Is it comfortable? Waterproof?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks! Not waterproof, since it is leather lined, but it is comfortable. Second time I am wearing the strap, so still breaking-in a bit.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Ninja on Navy blue NATO


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Bump. Need more Tuna pics. Especially the SBBN035. Please. 

Boone, your Ninja Tuna looks BADASS on that dark blue with PVD hardware NATO.

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



ViperGuy said:


> Bump. Need more Tuna pics. Especially the SBBN035. Please.


Ask and ye shall receive!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Tom, you're the man. Thanks, buddy! Great pics and watch. Can't wait for mine to get here. 


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



ViperGuy said:


> Bump. Need more Tuna pics. Especially the SBBN035. Please.
> 
> Boone, your Ninja Tuna looks BADASS on that dark blue with PVD hardware NATO.
> 
> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


Thanks man. I like to switch back and forth between black or blue NATOs and the stock strap.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

You're welcome. Thanks for the pics. 


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Just got this one in on Saturday, love it!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)

Shroud now received- well pleased 
has anyone else got one???


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

So, for the new seiko Tunas with the diashield, where exactly is the diashield applied? For example is it just to the shroud or to the watch case itself? Are the keeper and buckle on the rubber band versions coated? For the bracelet versions, do the bracelets get a coating of diashield? I am not so concerned about the scratch resistance but do believe it would be a good idea if seiko coated the cases with diashield in addition to the shroud to protect from corrosion if dirt and water got between the case and shroud. I'm looking at my 037 and it looks like there is some glossy-ish coating on the case but maybe I'm crazy. Any opinions would be appreciated!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## bourmb (Jun 7, 2006)

Diashield from what I know is on the watch AND bracelet. I would take it that the titanium buckle also has diashield. The scratch resistance on the bracelet and buckle is far superior than my old Sumo which would have been scratched to hell by now. Due to diashield, I only have two minor scratches on the bracelet/buckle.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

capt-dim said:


>





59yukon01 said:


>


Amazing photos guys!!! good job 

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

One of my happiest days; loving this; proud to join this club;









































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Glorious, Pachoe! 

I am torn between your '33 and the '31.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I like the way the 031 looks. IMO, the black bezel insert looks better.










Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

dZeak said:


> Glorious, Pachoe!
> 
> I am torn between your '33 and the '31.


Thank You very much dZeak!!! Yes, I had the same question... All my life I've had Black bezels on divers.... For the Tuna personality I found this bezel refreshing; Tuna's design is so distinctive.... Toolish and cool. You'll have a lot of alternatives for a Diver with a Black bezel;and in person 033 is Stunning too.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Pachoe said:


> One of my happiest days; loving this; proud to join this club;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very very nice Pachoe. Big congrats! Enjoy the the beauty. Stunning Tuna. Gotta join the club one day 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)

New shroud for my TST


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


>


Do u fish with yours? I use my beater NY2300. Especially since I go in the ocean.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

jtaka1 said:


> Do u fish with yours? I use my beater NY2300. Especially since I go in the ocean.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I haven't yet but plan to this year. I Bass fish on all our local lakes from a boat. I've got several older SKX's I've always used in the past.


----------



## sunpazed (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow. Lining up a SBBN025. 
And it's Quartz. Blasphemy!

First a Turtle, and now a Tuna. 
Must be Seiko fever.

Please convince me not to buy this watch.


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

Tuna and i want more in the future










In position :
Gshock : dw6900cm-1jf, gulfmaster
Seiko : sbbn015, sdwa89, skx009 tuna mod


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

East meets West. Cerakote 1960 Gillette DE Super Speed Flair Tip & Tuna.


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I dig that strap on the Darth.

Tunas were meant to be on NATO.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the response. Appreciate it!



bourmb said:


> Diashield from what I know is on the watch AND bracelet. I would take it that the titanium buckle also has diashield. The scratch resistance on the bracelet and buckle is far superior than my old Sumo which would have been scratched to hell by now. Due to diashield, I only have two minor scratches on the bracelet/buckle.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Posted this pic in the daily thread but wanted to share it here too! My Spring Drive Tuna.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

SBBN033 again; same as ....levi, post in WRUW too but just wanted to share here; not as beautiful as the SD Tuna but loving it so far;









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sunpazed (Jan 24, 2016)

capt-dim said:


>


Lovely strap. Source, if you don't mind?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

sunpazed said:


> Lovely strap. Source, if you don't mind?


+1 to this ^^^ question!


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Got some new shoes for my sbbn015!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

The biggest problem with these stupid Tuna watches is finding an alternative. This is pretty much all I wear now. I have to resist buying one of those dumb gold tunas, too.


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

Fuchiko playing around on the Tuna & Landmaster.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

@levi ...

photo cool 
;-);-);-);-)


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

A little before and after









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bourmb (Jun 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therb3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi all I am a new owner of a SBBN013 Darth.
I was wondering if anyone can steer me in the right direction to obtain nato straps, bracelets and bands for the watch. I am from Australia and if anyone is local that's a bonus.
Thanks.


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

therb3 said:


> Hi all I am a new owner of a SBBN013 Darth.
> I was wondering if anyone can steer me in the right direction to obtain nato straps, bracelets and bands for the watch. I am from Australia and if anyone is local that's a bonus.
> Thanks.


Ebay Australia works pretty well for Nato straps. Search for "Aussiestraps" for Natos and Zulus. I've bought a lot from them and they're efficient, reasonably priced and good quality.
Edit: If you want to get something really special you can look up Bas & Lokes. Handmade straps from Sydney. Excellent quality, but not cheap.


----------



## terenceY® (Apr 2, 2006)

.


----------



## terenceY® (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi All, its has been a long long time since I posted on Watchuseek.
Many Seikos have come & gone in my accumulation 
Just to share my current Seikos.

View attachment 7405738


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm sure the answer is burried somewhere in this thread, but I don't want to dig, so I need my fellow Tuna owners' help. I want the shoulder less quivalent of the Seiko 'FAT' bars. The ones I'm looking at are 22mm x 2.5mm + 2.8mm extensions with 1.1mm thick ends. All the dimensions look good, can the SBBN015 or 017 take the 2.8mm extensions? 

-Thanks-


----------



## therb3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you for your reply can you fit a 24mm nato on a Darth ?


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

therb3 said:


> Thank you for your reply can you fit a 24mm nato on a Darth ?


Never tried, but I imagine it would be an uncomfortable fit.


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunpazed (Jan 24, 2016)

Jerome Riptide said:


>


That *is* a lovely watch. So close to ordering one.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## igor384 (Sep 22, 2015)

Can't believe I've only discovered this thread!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



















Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

sunpazed said:


> That *is* a lovely watch. So close to ordering one.


Thank you!!! It's one of my absolute favorites!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the pics of you 033 over the last few pages, my 033 has been enroute for 2 weeks now and every time I've doubted if I made the right decision (033 or 037 or 031) you seem to have posted a stunning new pic and I'm reassured again! Your 033 looks great, can't wait to get mine.


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Purchased my Darth earlier this year as a gift to myself after I proposed to my fiancé. I suppose a WIS can justify any event or milestone as reason to make an acquisition. I've certainly had much less for prior purchases ;-).

Darth Tuna on NATO green Isofrane with DLC Buckle


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

boy_wonder said:


> Thanks for all the pics of you 033 over the last few pages, my 033 has been enroute for 2 weeks now and every time I've doubted if I made the right decision (033 or 037 or 031) you seem to have posted a stunning new pic and I'm reassured again! Your 033 looks great, can't wait to get mine.


You're very welcome!!! You made the right decision; this Tuna is Stunning and the most versatile New Tuna IMO. All the straps and brcelets variety You want; looking forward to see yours soon!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therb3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Very nice can't wait to receive my Darth in a couple of days. Nice NATO as well. Military green brings the features out. 
Just one question is that a 22mm or a 24mm strap?
Thanks.


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## sunpazed (Jan 24, 2016)

Any Australians in this thread? Know of a reputable retailer to purchase a 1000m Tuna?

I'm pulling the trigger.


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

sunpazed said:


> Any Australians in this thread? Know of a reputable retailer to purchase a 1000m Tuna?
> 
> I'm pulling the trigger.


You could go to the Seiko boutique in Sydney, but you'll pay full price. I bought my 1000m tuna from Chino and my 300m tuna from Seiya. Perfect experience from both. Also, my Darth from Chino came through Australian customs, ummm... unscathed... if you *cough* get *cough* what I'm saying *cough*. Sorry, something caught in my throat.


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

Pachoe said:


> You're very welcome!!! You made the right decision; this Tuna is Stunning and the most versatile New Tuna IMO. All the straps and brcelets variety You want; looking forward to see yours soon!
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


It's the versatility of strap styles that pushed me towards the 033 from the blue 037. Any colour of style of strap will go with the 033, am looking forward to getting a few coloured isofranes in time, once summer comes I plan to go orange!
I initially wanted the 031 but couldn't love the bracelet and my earliest memories of a tuna is with a metal bezel insert so had to go for the 033.
Thanks again for the pics, my pics will be no where near your standard but I'll post some soon hopefully.


----------



## therb3 (Apr 11, 2010)

sunpazed said:


> Any Australians in this thread? Know of a reputable retailer to purchase a 1000m Tuna?
> 
> I'm pulling the trigger.


Sunpazed I'm from Melbourne and I haven't found any retailer that have these range in Vic.
But I was lucky to find a new Darth sbbn013 from a local selling at a great price.
But if you do find someone down under dealing with tunas I would like to know as well. 
Good Luck


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

sunpazed said:


> Any Australians in this thread? Know of a reputable retailer to purchase a 1000m Tuna?
> 
> I'm pulling the trigger.


If you are in Sydney, you could try Fredman Sydney Vintage Watches at the Strand Arcade. They do have the SBBN013 as well as the newer models. Im willing to bet that they would also be open to giving a small discount. Otherwise the Sydney Seiko boutique would be another choice. As CFK-OB said though, you cant go wrong with the various reputable JDM dealers especially given their attractive prices.


----------



## therb3 (Apr 11, 2010)

naihet said:


> If you are in Sydney, you could try Fredman Sydney Vintage Watches at the Strand Arcade. They do have the SBBN013 as well as the newer models. Im willing to bet that they would also be open to giving a small discount. Otherwise the Sydney Seiko boutique would be another choice. As CFK-OB said though, you cant go wrong with the various reputable JDM dealers especially given their attractive prices.


OMG fredman's what a rip off $5,500 for a Darth sbbn013. 
I purchased mine new a little over a quarter of that price.


----------



## sunpazed (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks guys. It's only $500 to fly return to Tokyo via Singapore Airlines. If I can't find I good deal locally, I'll fly over and buy a few Seiko's


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

therb3 said:


> OMG fredman's what a rip off $5,500 for a Darth sbbn013.
> I purchased mine new a little over a quarter of that price.


indeed is it! i walked in with my 013 and have to admit i was smiling from ear to ear in the knowledge i got mine at more reasonable price!


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

New leather Strap

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## kwells (May 6, 2009)

Wow

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## bourmb (Jun 7, 2006)

Where did you get the polished Tuna shroud?


Pachoe said:


> New leather Strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

bourmb said:


> Where did you get the polished Tuna shroud?


That is the new shroud on the SBBN033 i think. To each his own but thats probably my least favored aspect about the new models vs the blasted shroud on the SBBN017.



















Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

bourmb said:


> Where did you get the polished Tuna shroud?


It´s the original Shroud that comes with this Tuna. SBBN033; It has Dia Shield treatment and is very scratch resistant.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Totally agree. The blinged out shroud is what would probably keep me from buying the 031/033. I have the 035 and would probably add one of the others if the shroud was brushed.



valuewatchguy said:


> That is the new shroud on the SBBN033 i think. To each his own but thats probably my least favored aspect about the new models vs the blasted shroud on the SBBN017.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a 033 enroute and hopefully will like the polished shroud. In pics it looks good and hopefully will be scratch resistant. My thinking is that worst case scenario is that I can have it brushed or blasted if I hate it or if it gets marked badly.

Bead blasted look of 017 is great and although that won't show minor scratches it will still mark, brushed 017/031 will hide the most marks.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

So, here is my new Baby Tuna - SRP639 - I believe I belong in here, but some seem to suggest this just another shrouded monster!......Baby Tuna it is for me!...anyway, love it, but hate the z22 strap, so off that right away.....now












looking for options......would like to get it on stainless steel, perhaps an oyster? Anyone have suggestions/pics? PVD may be an option I would also consider....pics below.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



therb3 said:


> Thank you for your reply can you fit a 24mm nato on a Darth ?


I did and it's the only strap that's been on my Darth. The squeeze is not that noticeable and the width of the 24mm strap gives the watch a more balanced look than the 22mm imo.

EDIT: Totally misread your post. You said nato, I start talking Isofrane. Sorry.


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Note that the '31 has a brushed finish. 

That is influencing my choice, which seems to change by the day. I tend to prefer brushed over blinged, but folks like Pachoe are making my decision really difficult with their stunning pictures and all.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

2Legit said:


> Purchased my Darth earlier this year as a gift to myself after I proposed to my fiancé. I suppose a WIS can justify any event or milestone as reason to make an acquisition. I've certainly had much less for prior purchases ;-).
> 
> Darth Tuna on NATO green Isofrane with DLC Buckle


I did the exact same thing except I gave myself a Squale 1521 after proposing to my fiancé!!

My Darth was my present to myself after moving out of the parents' at 29


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

therb3 said:


> Very nice can't wait to receive my Darth in a couple of days. Nice NATO as well. Military green brings the features out.
> Just one question is that a 22mm or a 24mm strap?
> Thanks.


I assume this was directed at me... Thank you and it's a 22mm NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

If anyone is in the UK and wants a new unworn 015 bracelet i have put one up in the classifieds.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I still regret not snapping up an 015 on the bracelet for £400 a couple of years back that I saw on Ebay. I took a free minutes to research it and then when I went back to buy it it was gone, I should have snapped it up without even thinking and then worked out whether or not I actually wanted it but you live and learn. I bought a 017 a while after than and paid a bit more for it but you always think back to the ones you missed. The price of 015 bracelets on their own is absolutely crazy at the moment but it is a great piece of kit.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna on a ToxicNato for St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

The 033 is _really_ growing on me. So much so that, if I like the 035 (once Im able to open it), then Im probably going to order the 033. As much as I like the 031, the 033 is grabbing my attention more. The polished shroud can easily be taken care of.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Question for the Tuna modders and aficionados. I'm thinking about buying an SBBN033, but I don't care much for the polished shroud. Does anyone sell an aftermarket brushed shroud for the newer Tunas? Also, if the answer is no, would anyone with a new SBBN031 want to trade me shrouds? If that's a no, where's the best place to send a shroud to be brushed or bead blasted? Somewhere in the US is preferable with a rather decent/quick turnaround. 





Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



ViperGuy said:


> Question for the Tuna modders and aficionados. I'm thinking about buying an SBBN033, but I don't care much for the polished shroud. Does anyone sell an aftermarket brushed shroud for the newer Tunas? Also, if the answer is no, would anyone with a new SBBN031 want to trade me shrouds? If that's a no, where's the best place to send a shroud to be brushed or bead blasted? Somewhere in the US is preferable with a rather decent/quick turnaround.
> 
> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


Heard nothing but good things about Duarte. Try here.

Watch Services
http://www.newatchworks.com/watch-services.html


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you, 59Yukon01. 


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



59yukon01 said:


> Heard nothing but good things about Duarte. Try here.
> 
> Watch Services
> http://www.newatchworks.com/watch-services.html


I'll vouch, have used multiple times, fast turnaround, great pricing. Very nice guy to deal with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Arrived yesterday- don't know why i waited to grab one of these but pretty impressive if i do say so!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

^^^ Looks great and I am jealous. I think I officially have the tuna bug now and I really want a 017, though the new ones are nice, too.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Finally got to open the Ninja. I. Am. In. LOVE! This watch is amazing. Wow. I'm definitely ordering another one.










Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Now I question... I think Im going to add two more, but dont know which to add first. The SBBN033 or the SBBN037? Hmmmm...


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> Now I question... I think Im going to add two more, but dont know which to add first. The SBBN033 or the SBBN037? Hmmmm...


Darth!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I think the Darth would be too large on my wrist, plus, Im good with ONE black watch. This was a step out of line for me. I normally dont like all black (PVD/DLC) watches.



valuewatchguy said:


> Darth!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> I think the Darth would be too large on my wrist, plus, Im good with ONE black watch.


Pussy.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice post. Thanks for your two dirty pennies worth of input.



blowfish89 said:


> Pussy.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> I think the Darth would be too large on my wrist, plus, Im good with ONE black watch. This was a step out of line for me. I normally dont like all black (PVD/DLC) watches.


Really doesnt wear much larger on wrist. It does sit a little higher but the Ti and Ceramic materials are a nice bonus. Plus the sapphire.

Enjoy your Tuna(s)!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks! May look into it.



valuewatchguy said:


> Really doesnt wear much larger on wrist. It does sit a little higher but the Ti and Ceramic materials are a nice bonus. Plus the sapphire.
> 
> Enjoy your Tuna(s)!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Thanks! May look into it.


Yes, you must.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

4 Amigo's :-!



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*


















New to the club, couldn't be happier 

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bourmb (Jun 7, 2006)

Ok, can anyone recommend a nice, thick leather band for my Tuna? Prefer a color like thread 3348 above. I ordered one from watchbandcenter and it was way too small for my 7.5" wrist. I literally was one the second to last notch and barely any strap exciting the buckle. I need something that can handle my 7.5" wrist. I also need to know where I can get thinner springbars that fit the Tuna. The thinner 22mm springbars sent with the band were slightly shorter than the stock ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

This is my latest addition to the collection black tuna aka ninja tuna.
It is a fantastic watch. Thanks Seiko for the amazing piece and craftsmanship.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

bourmb said:


> Ok, can anyone recommend a nice, thick leather band for my Tuna? Prefer a color like thread 3348 above. I ordered one from watchbandcenter and it was way too small for my 7.5" wrist. I literally was one the second to last notch and barely any strap exciting the buckle. I need something that can handle my 7.5" wrist. I also need to know where I can get thinner springbars that fit the Tuna. The thinner 22mm springbars sent with the band were slightly shorter than the stock ones.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These slim springbars with 1.78mm ends are what you need. Scroll down page to the ToxicSLIM fat spring bars in 22mm.

Products - ToxicNATOS
https://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/collections/all


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



bourmb said:


> Ok, can anyone recommend a nice, thick leather band for my Tuna? Prefer a color like thread 3348 above. I ordered one from watchbandcenter and it was way too small for my 7.5" wrist. I literally was one the second to last notch and barely any strap exciting the buckle. I need something that can handle my 7.5" wrist. I also need to know where I can get thinner springbars that fit the Tuna. The thinner 22mm springbars sent with the band were slightly shorter than the stock ones.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what I did: on eBay search window write "Thick leather Straps for divers" or "hand made leather straps for divers" then it shows many alternatives and prices; Found this buffalo hand made strap from a seller from Thailand; in fifteen days got it home and pretty happy with it; here is a Pic with seller's name;

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bourmb (Jun 7, 2006)

Beautiful band. I'm wondering if it would fit my 7.5" wrist. I was blown away on how tiny the band I ordered fit me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Love that G10 NATO. What are the specs (size and manufacturer)? Would look great on my Emperor Tuna, which I've tried on Isofrane but didn't like much... the stock rubber is great but I'd love to change things up a bit once in a while. Ta.



Willmax said:


> This is my latest addition to the collection black tuna aka ninja tuna.
> It is a fantastic watch. Thanks Seiko for the amazing piece and craftsmanship.
> View attachment 7501274
> View attachment 7501282
> View attachment 7501290


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Stormtrooper Scubapro Tuna...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

mariod said:


> Stormtrooper Scubapro Tuna...


That is seriously badass, one of the best Tunas I've ever seen!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Darwin said:


> Love that G10 NATO. What are the specs (size and manufacturer)? Would look great on my Emperor Tuna, which I've tried on Isofrane but didn't like much... the stock rubber is great but I'd love to change things up a bit once in a while. Ta.


I bought it from seller sparklingem on ebay Australia, the seller posts from Tasmania. 
I just had a quick look and they don't seem to have any listings up at the moment - not sure why though.


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Darth and friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

I got a quartz watch!


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Jerome Riptide said:


> Darth and friend!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get the compass?

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

jhanna1701 said:


> Where did you get the compass?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jamie


Jamie, I got it from a site called ITS Tactical. https://store.itstactical.com/expedition-watch-band-compass-kit.html They are made by a company called PDW... They actually sell the silver version. http://prometheusdesignwerx.com/collections/compass
It's a pretty rad little compass. One of the few that are rated to 100m WR.
J

Tonight's Friday night lume shot...


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

Recently added this SBBN019 "Stormtrooper"/"White Dolphin"/"Oreo" Tuna,


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Got the SBBN035 yesterday from Seiya, absolutely love it. Keeping it on the original rubber for now, sits so well on the wrist


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

my 015 with freshly installed sapphire


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Crater said:


> Got the SBBN035 yesterday from Seiya, absolutely love it. Keeping it on the original rubber for now, sits so well on the wrist


Soooo cool Ninja Tuna Crater! Congratulations and enjoy it!


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

and here she is during the day


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Been owning and wearing watches since I was 13. Im 79 y o now.
Luv tha Tuna beyond description. Especially the shrouds.
Only have one shrouded watch A Deep Blue with a Seiko engine.

100 attaboys to all Tuna owners on WUS.

X Traindriver


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Feeling excited! I may have a deal for an almost brand new SBBN017 tomorrow! #grinning

Rolex Date 15200 / Steinhart OVM / Seiko SARB059 / Seiko SRP581 / Seiko 6139-7100 / Seiko SBDX001


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

^

Tuna on shrooms, haha


----------



## nirvana996 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Great looking watch.

Andy


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Finally got a chance to wear my SBBN035 around today, in and out of bright sunlight. Holy %#*$, this lume is nuclear.


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Remember to clean under that shroud once in a while or this might happen...








Thread where I explain the above. 
Seiko SBBN011 Tuna Stripped Screw and How I Got it OUT!


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Ottovonn said:


> ^
> 
> Tuna on shrooms, haha


Lol


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

Look at that beautiful SBBN017! Finally joined the tuna club!

Rolex Date 15200 / Steinhart OVM / Seiko SARB059 / Seiko SRP581 / Seiko 6139-7100 / Seiko SBDX001


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

^^^^ Great point about taking the shroud off to give it a fresh water rise! The damage one that Tuna looks pretty bad, salt water is a killer!


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Grats! Took me a while to take the plunge but never thought twice about it once I had it in hand. Wear it in good health


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

An underappreciated post on this forum. I am surprised your post doesn't have more likes. I am sorry that you went through all that trouble to get the screws off just to scratch your dial. This post emphasizes the importance of taking care of your time piece. It was very surprising to see all the oxidation on the case given that it is DLC coated titanium. Fortunately it cleaned up really well. I am certain that the uncoated stainless steel Tunas would of not faired anywhere near as well. This will support my decision in the future to upgrade to the Darth. Thanks for sharing.



Morethan1 said:


> Remember to clean under that shroud once in a while or this might happen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I still think that tuna is ugly as hell, but I love it..


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

newly acquired 013, love the stealth look


----------



## therb3 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



helvetica said:


> newly acquired 013, love the stealth look


Can I ask where you obtained that Darth from. Very nice


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

i got it locally from a seller in Indonesia. i did see that the authorized Seiko dealer still has one in stock at a full retail price last just last week. thank you


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*










Loving the Tuna!!

Rolex Date 15200 / Steinhart OVM / Seiko SARB059 / Seiko SRP581 / Seiko 6139-7100 / Seiko SBDX001


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Degr8n8 said:


> An underappreciated post on this forum. I am surprised your post doesn't have more likes. I am sorry that you went through all that trouble to get the screws off just to scratch your dial. This post emphasizes the importance of taking care of your time piece. It was very surprising to see all the oxidation on the case given that it is DLC coated titanium. Fortunately it cleaned up really well. I am certain that the uncoated stainless steel Tunas would of not faired anywhere near as well. This will support my decision in the future to upgrade to the Darth. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks for the kind words. There was actually no damage to the case or the shroud. It was run off rust from the screws. The white stuff was loctite run off. I have ordered a small suction cup for removing the crystal next time. I will add it to my thread.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Cheers, Wen


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

oops sorry wrong thread 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romulux (Nov 22, 2014)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



helvetica said:


> i got it locally from a seller in Indonesia. i did see that the authorized Seiko dealer still has one in stock at a full retail price last just last week. thank you


I think I know this place . I just got a SBBN015 from them yesterday.


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Again, i can post this in many threads  
there are some Tunas there


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



helvetica said:


> Again, i can post this in many threads
> there are some Tunas there


Is that the MM300 strap you have on most of those? Great picture and impressive collection!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



valuewatchguy said:


> Is that the MM300 strap you have on most of those? Great picture and impressive collection!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


No, for 22mm they are William Jean's and 20mm they're Dagaz Tripple Ds.
Original MM300 strap is stored away.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I've gone completely bonkers over this Ninja Tuna. I haven't stopped wearing it since I got it. I've already ordered 3 new Neptune straps for it, as well as some NATOs/ZULUs and a few different rubbers. I'm also going to order the SBBN033 and probably have the shroud sand blasted by NEWW. Never in a million years thought I'd be this smitten over a quartz watch. I'm getting old. Lol


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

BTW, this watch gets a ton of compliments. 




Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



helvetica said:


> No, for 22mm they are William Jean's and 20mm they're Dagaz Tripple Ds.
> Original MM300 strap is stored away.


What is more comfortable....the triple D or the W Jean? Do you have any comparison against a BC or Isofrane strap in terms of comfort and quality?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



helvetica said:


> Again, i can post this in many threads
> there are some Tunas there


I'm sure I have seen this pic somewhere lol
Nice pics nonetheless


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



sonykurniawan said:


> I'm sure I have seen this pic somewhere lol
> Nice pics nonetheless


Facebook SDI perhaps? lol


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*


----------



## John_Frederick (Feb 28, 2016)

Watch newb question for you Tuna experts:

I am very interested in the Darth Tuna SBBN025 and I am familiar with all of its updates except one which I have not seen mentioned. Perhaps I have just missed it but my question is about the new dial insert which holds the lume on this model. I don't even know what the proper name is for this ring which sits between the chapter ring and the dial.

I see the same construction on the Spring Drive Tuna except there it is more visible with much more curve to it.

What is the actual term for this piece and what purpose does it serve? 
Is it just to make the dial look deeper perhaps or is it to add some depth for a thicker application of lume?

It is virtually unnoticeable in most pictures (unlike the SD) but I snagged this picture off of Google in which you can definitely make it out.










Thanks for any insights,
JF


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

John_Frederick said:


> Watch newb question for you Tuna experts:
> 
> I am very interested in the Darth Tuna SBBN025 and I am familiar with all of its updates except one which I have not seen mentioned. Perhaps I have just missed it but my question is about the new dial insert which holds the lume on this model. I don't even know what the proper name is for this ring which sits between the chapter ring and the dial.
> 
> ...


I think that is just part of the dial's attempt to look layered. That is new on all the new gen Tunas....i think.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

New bezel for my Emperor Tuna



Happy now


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

New gun metal shroud for my Tuna! Badassness!


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

Lume comparison (l - r)
Pelagos, Aquatimer, Rose Gold Tuna


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

toolkit21 said:


> Lume comparison (l - r)
> Pelagos, Aquatimer, Rose Gold Tuna


I'm pretty impressed with the Tuna.


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes for sure Tuna is impressive in this. Despite it being green lume. I've always thought blue lume is brighter.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Here is my Darth on a 24mm Bonetto Cinturini 285 strap.

- Looks just like the OEM 22mm Seiko Wave Vent Strap 
- The extra 2mm width is all at the lugs. The BC285 tapers to the exact same size at the OEM strap. I was able to use my standard DARTH buckle on the BC strap. 
- The rubber smells of vanilla
- The rubber is definitely softer and more pliable than the Seiko Wave Vent
- The strap is about 1mm thicker than the OEM so I was not able to use the standard Seiko metal keeper. I kept the 2 rubber BC keepers on there. 
- Getting a 24mm Strap onto the Darth is a pain in the @$$. Getting it off may be worse

I wanted to find a strap for my Darth that was a little more substantial. I had considered a 24mm Isofrane but the prices kept me away. My recent success with the Borealis 22mm strap may lead me to either put the Borealis strap on the DARTH or wait till they release a 24mm (which I hear is in the works). I also have a 24mm Cuda (Iso style) strap hanging around and I could try to squeeze that onto the Darth. But that one doesn;t feel as soft as the BC and it may not compress at the lugs as much as I need it.

As I mentioned the BC strap is certainly softer than the Seiko. But the only problem I really had with the OEM strap was that I was between strap holes and could never quite get comfortable. I am going camping this weekend so it will give me a good 60 hours straight of wear time to get a feel for how comfortable it is for me.


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey John,

I'm not sure if it has a specific name, as it is just part of the dial. I had noticed it as well, and the word I got was that it allowed them to get a thicker/deeper application of lume without resorting to raised indices. Not positive if that is actually the case, but it makes sense on these new models especially since one of the big advertising points was the significantly brighter and longer lasting lume than previous models.

Hope that helps.

-Garrick



John_Frederick said:


> Watch newb question for you Tuna experts:
> 
> I am very interested in the Darth Tuna SBBN025 and I am familiar with all of its updates except one which I have not seen mentioned. Perhaps I have just missed it but my question is about the new dial insert which holds the lume on this model. I don't even know what the proper name is for this ring which sits between the chapter ring and the dial.
> 
> ...


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

Love the Bonetto Cinturini straps. I use the flat vent 22mm on my SBBN007 and SRP777. Feels and smells just like my Isofranes but with that classic Seiko design.

Have you considered notching the strap down to 22mm t the lugs to make it a bit easier to get on and off? That was always one of my only complaints when I had my Darth Tuna was changing straps was a pain no matter what size they were.



valuewatchguy said:


> Here is my Darth on a 24mm Bonetto Cinturini 285 strap.
> 
> - Looks just like the OEM 22mm Seiko Wave Vent Strap
> - The extra 2mm width is all at the lugs. The BC285 tapers to the exact same size at the OEM strap. I was able to use my standard DARTH buckle on the BC strap.
> ...


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Here's a couple pictures of my new Darth SBBN025. Glad to have joined the Tuna club! :-!




























Some more pictures can be found in the *unboxing thread* I made here on the forum yesterday.


----------



## John_Frederick (Feb 28, 2016)

ganson said:


> Hey John,
> 
> I'm not sure if it has a specific name, as it is just part of the dial. I had noticed it as well, and the word I got was that it allowed them to get a thicker/deeper application of lume without resorting to raised indices. Not positive if that is actually the case, but it makes sense on these new models especially since one of the big advertising points was the significantly brighter and longer lasting lume than previous models.
> 
> ...


Perfect! Thanks you.


----------



## bourmb (Jun 7, 2006)

It would have looked better if the circle edge lined up with the inner DAY wheel edge


ganson said:


> Hey John,
> 
> I'm not sure if it has a specific name, as it is just part of the dial. I had noticed it as well, and the word I got was that it allowed them to get a thicker/deeper application of lume without resorting to raised indices. Not positive if that is actually the case, but it makes sense on these new models especially since one of the big advertising points was the significantly brighter and longer lasting lume than previous models.
> 
> ...


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Kohe, congratz on the tuna!

My sbbn015 says hello 

Seiko Tuna & MM300 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

muchacho_ said:


> Kohe, congratz on the tuna!
> 
> My sbbn015 says hello
> 
> Seiko Tuna & MM300 by muchacho86, on Flickr


Thanks mate! What a fantastic diver-duo you got there. Stunning photo as well :-!


----------



## sonic2911 (Sep 15, 2014)

My baby tuna









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Update after four days on the wrist. There really is some awesome dimensionality to the dial, and I love that stepped design detail where the inner circle is sunken just a fraction further down than the outer circle that holds the hour indicies. Also, I don't know if it's just reflections from the dial on the crystal, but when I tilt the watch sideways it almost looks as if the crystal itself has a very subtle green hue to it as well? Anyone know if this is the case? At any rate, it looks absolutely awesome.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Have had this on the 015 bracelet for a while, so decided to go back to straps for a bit...


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

I got this in yesterday. I'm amazed it only took 3 days to get to me from Japan. It's a great watch, and while the bracelet is ok, it's not made for people with smaller wrists. I find the diver's extension makes some links jut out, which bothers me. Luckily I had a spare bracelet from a G. Gerlach Enigma; I think it works well with the Tuna.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

would you be willing to sell the OEM bracelet and clasp?


DummySmacks said:


> I got this in yesterday. I'm amazed it only took 3 days to get to me from Japan. It's a great watch, and while the bracelet is ok, it's not made for people with smaller wrists. I find the diver's extension makes some links jut out, which bothers me. Luckily I had a spare bracelet from a G. Gerlach Enigma; I think it works well with the Tuna.
> 
> View attachment 7746490


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

SDGenius said:


> would you be willing to sell the OEM bracelet and clasp?


I think I'm going to hold on to it for now.


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Birds eye view.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turtl631 (Jun 4, 2014)

So as I have posted here before, I've tried my Darth on the stock rubber strap after shaping with boiling water, and with a 24mm Isofrane. Both were relatively uncomfortable, with the Iso needing to be quite tight to keep the watch head from hovering over my wrist. I considered a NATO/Zulu or Gasgasbones style strap, but I work in an ER so rubber or metal is preferable to be easily wanted if needed. I think I finally have a good solution!!








Strapcode PVD Hexad Oyster. I never loved the Super Engineer design and the Super Oyster looks a bit plain for the Tuna IMO. For me, this is a perfect grab and go work watch. Quartz is great for this, having day and date complications is helpful for a shift worker, and the bezel is useful for timing various tasks.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Tuna with ostrich


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Good afternoon Tuna friends!









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## XR159 (Apr 14, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



turtl631 said:


> So as I have posted here before, I've tried my Darth on the stock rubber strap after shaping with boiling water, and with a 24mm Isofrane. Both were relatively uncomfortable, with the Iso needing to be quite tight to keep the watch head from hovering over my wrist. I considered a NATO/Zulu or Gasgasbones style strap, but I work in an ER so rubber or metal is preferable to be easily wanted if needed. I think I finally have a good solution!!
> 
> View attachment 7756106
> 
> Strapcode PVD Hexad Oyster. I never loved the Super Engineer design and the Super Oyster looks a bit plain for the Tuna IMO. For me, this is a perfect grab and go work watch. Quartz is great for this, having day and date complications is helpful for a shift worker, and the bezel is useful for timing various tasks.


That's a sick looking combo without even looking at the face


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Received my dark blue Obris with black hardware today. This strap is not only comfortable, but looks amazing on this watch.


















Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Today's picture of my new Darth :-!


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

Pachoe said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Awesome tattoo!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Tuna salad

Seiko SBBN015 TUNA by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Guys I have a tuna 017 and I want to buy a leather strap for summer... any ideas? 

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

maxchua said:


> Awesome tattoo!


Thanks! Just for fun but a good idea for a permanent one; InkHunter app.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

batman1345 said:


> Guys I have a tuna 017 and I want to buy a leather strap for summer... any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=28081138

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Go on Etsy and search. TONS of nice handmade straps. I just ordered over $300 worth handmade leather straps from one shop last week. All for my Tuna's. Hopefully should be here today or by the end of the week.



batman1345 said:


> Guys I have a tuna 017 and I want to buy a leather strap for summer... any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadKrma (Apr 11, 2016)

Had my 50th anniversary edition for almost a month now. My first Dover, really. Talk about a tall drink'a water! She's definitely a sexy beast. This is my first post, so I'm not able to throw up any pics, but soon. Very soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turtl631 (Jun 4, 2014)

Another shot with the Strapcode PVD Hexad Super Oyster... loving this.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Ninja Tuna on one of its new Neptune straps. Looks so good and wears so well.


























Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

turtl631 said:


> Another shot with the Strapcode PVD Hexad Super Oyster... loving this.
> View attachment 7780802


That really looks excellent! How well does the black pvd match the texture of the Darth Shroud? Very heavy?

More pics please

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## turtl631 (Jun 4, 2014)

The polished sides match the polished back of the case well, and the brushed front matches the bezel well. The shroud has that fine blasted finish so they look different but it works IMO. It is pretty heavy and chunky, as it needs to be. I love how it wears compared to the stock strap and the ISO I have.

My collection is basically shrouded Seiko divers in nontraditional color ways. Time for MM300!


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

Back in the club after a couple of years absence with a sister to my MM300 I introduce my SBBN017. Happy days...


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikosomatic (Mar 31, 2012)

Darth closeup


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Ninja on another one of its new Neptune straps. Black leather with dark blue stitching.










Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

031


----------



## nirvana996 (Dec 4, 2007)

that is a great looking diver!!


----------



## BadKrma (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey SBBN035 owners, how is the case holding up? I am debating between the 035 and the 031. I love the look of an all black watch, but worry that the case isn't going to hold up over time. I would love to hear your experience with the 035.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Eric, mine is holding up very well. I've bumped it a few times and thought to myself "sh*t, that's gonna leave a mark", and to my surprise, no mark. I wasn't sure about an all black watch for this very reason because I wasn't sure how well it'd do against things like bumps, bangs, etc..., but it's doing very well. Also, when it does eventually get marks, I will still wear it with pride, as I think they'll add a lot of character to a very cool looking tool watch. Like a patina.

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

eric198324 said:


> Hey SBBN035 owners, how is the case holding up? I am debating between the 035 and the 031. I love the look of an all black watch, but worry that the case isn't going to hold up over time. I would love to hear your experience with the 035.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I clumsily hit mine twice on granite countertop. I lost a little of the coating on the top edge of the shroud, but it should have been worse. From the beginning I knew this might happen and the plan is to just have the shroud coated in ceramic sometime down the road. The battle scars don't bother me really.


----------



## John_Frederick (Feb 28, 2016)

powboyz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be still my beating Heart...


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



ViperGuy said:


> Eric, mine is holding up very well. I've bumped it a few times and thought to myself "sh*t, that's gonna leave a mark", and to my surprise, no mark. I wasn't sure about an all black watch for this very reason because I wasn't sure how well it'd do against things like bumps, bangs, etc..., but it's doing very well. Also, when it does eventually get marks, I will still wear it with pride, as I think they'll add a lot of character to a very cool looking tool watch. Like a patina.
> 
> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


I really appreciate your feedback, and couldn't be happier to hear the coating/case is holding up so well. All the concerns have been removed, now it's time to pull the trigger.

I can't wait to add to this thread as an official owner in the near future.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

You're welcome. Good luck, Eric. Best price I've seen, and purchased mine from here as well, is Chino. Excellent customer service and transaction. Have used many times. They're shipping price is included in the price; they use EMS to ship, so if you're in the US, you'll get the watch in like 4 days.

http://c-watch.co.jp/ww/sbbn035.html

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

Green Devil!!!

Rolex Date 15200 / Steinhart OVM / SARB059 / SRP581 / 6139-7100 / SBDX001 / SBBN017


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Update on my strap change for my Darth to the BC285-

Well the BC285 was better than the OEM Seiko wave vent BUT it won't stay on my watch due to comfort. The BC strap is much softer and more pliable than Seiko strap. But that creates quite a bit of flex in the wave vent part of the strap. It acts almost like a spring. The net effect is that if I tighten the watch to where it is comfortable, the watch will still be able to rotate 360 degrees on my wrist due to the flex in the wave vent portion. On my recent camping trip I found that every time the Darth caught on a cord or backpack strap it would twist on me. If I tighten one notch tighter it is only slightly less comfortable BUT the wave vent portion digs into my wrist. It is a nice strap but not for me on the Darth in the way that i plan to use this watch.

I will say that if you are going to put a 24mm strap on the DARTH think wisely. It is a &%[email protected]# to get it off.

I think I'm going to put the Borealis Iso style strap on the Darth but I thought I would try a few pics of various straps and see what you all thought. These were just laid under the watch head so it might not be in perfect alignment.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

And i forgot to mention about the durability of the Darth.....on mycamping trip the watch was bumped and pushed and rubbed all over place all weekend. Not a scratch or even a rub mark on the ceramic! And the titanium plus the rubber strap made the watch notably cooler than a SS watch in the high 80's temps we had. 

I'm feel confidant on saying that the Darth faired better in these conditions than my old SBBN015 would have. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

24mm Isofrane... Squeezes in well and surprising easy to get off. Looks good/ feels good/ water proof, never needs to come off.

For comparisons sake heres the 24mm and 22mm shots















Angles are a little different but the 24mm on the LHS has more presence IMO and the 24mm band seems better proportioned with the 48mm case.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm digging the Ninja more each day. I'm seriously considering becoming a "one watch guy"...... unless a new Darth happens my way. I really like the glass-covered 12:00 pip on the Ninja's bezel though -it's the little details. Anyway, threw a 3rd party 22mm MM300-esque waffle strap on the Ninja. I really like this combo!


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

matthew P said:


> 24mm Isofrane... Squeezes in well and surprising easy to get off. Looks good/ feels good/ water proof, never needs to come off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep.... Just put one on my 600m Spring Drive Tuna.......


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

powboyz said:


> Yep.... Just put one on my 600m Spring Drive Tuna.......


Photos Jack....we need photos :-d

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

oldspice is that the wjean strap?



oldspice said:


> I'm digging the Ninja more each day. I'm seriously considering becoming a "one watch guy"...... unless a new Darth happens my way. I really like the glass-covered 12:00 pip on the Ninja's bezel though -it's the little details. Anyway, threw a 3rd party 22mm MM300-esque waffle strap on the Ninja. I really like this combo!


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Spring-Diver said:


> Photos Jack....we need photos :-d
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Tuna017 on the new (budget) shark mesh...


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

powboyz said:


>


Nice!!! How do you like the SD Tuna?

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> oldspice is that the wjean strap?


Not sure, but I picked it up at the strapboutique.com.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Got a new strap in today. It's an Oxblood strap. Real leather, but very thin. Wears extremely well. Really like the dark purple with the all black of the Ninja.


























Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I tried the SD on Iso and for once just didn't feel it. SD belongs on NATO IMO.


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> I tried the SD on Iso and for once just didn't feel it. SD belongs on NATO IMO.


Iso works for me. had them on all my tuna's but I do agree about NATO/ZULU. They wear really well on Tuna's and that's my beach/water strap of choice.


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Spring-Diver said:


> Nice!!! How do you like the SD Tuna?
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Shannon its BA for sure. And I have had a Darth and ET and 2 x 600mm 001 SD... . The best of them all put together I feel. My only complaint is the crown is a little small and needs more knurling, its a little slick. Sold everything else so its my only diver, it won out as the best tool diver for under $3K that worked for me. And I have had about ALL of them at one time.....  Hope all is well. Cheers


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

powboyz said:


> Shannon its BA for sure. And I have had a Darth and ET and 2 x 600mm 001 SD... . The best of them all put together I feel. My only complaint is the crown is a little small and needs more knurling, its a little slick. Sold everything else so its my only diver, it won out as the best tool diver for under $3K that worked for me. And I have had about ALL of them at one time.....  Hope all is well. Cheers


Thanks Jack. I know you have owned some of the coolest divers ever made so I know your opinion is legit. Maybe I'll have to let a few go to make room for the King Tuna:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Darth Tuesday.


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadKrma (Apr 11, 2016)

Great shot brotha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon. 
-Austin


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

4/20









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I belong here? Right?


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

I joined the club today. Man this thing wears well, I'm moving into more of a quartz based collection, and this is my first "better quality" one. Love it so far, bracelet will get sized tomorrow so for now it's on a Zulu!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Welcome to the club. Now you gotta change the day wheel to read in Kanji. It's just too cool not to have it set that way.




























johneh said:


> I joined the club today. Man this thing wears well, I'm moving into more of a quartz based collection, and this is my first "better quality" one. Love it so far, bracelet will get sized tomorrow so for now it's on a Zulu!


----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Mines on the way


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon. 
-Austin


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

mariod said:


>


Who said you can't wear a Tuna with a suit!


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



ViperGuy said:


> You're welcome. Good luck, Eric. Best price I've seen, and purchased mine from here as well, is Chino. Excellent customer service and transaction. Have used many times. They're shipping price is included in the price; they use EMS to ship, so if you're in the US, you'll get the watch in like 4 days.
> 
> http://c-watch.co.jp/ww/sbbn035.html
> 
> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


I took your advice and just ordered the SBBN035! Now the horrid 4 day wait begins, I'll be counting the seconds. Can't wait to have this bad boy strapped to my wrist.

Thanks again for all of the feedback. I'll be sure to post my initial impressions and of course a wrist shot when it arrives.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

You're welcome. Congrats on the purchase and looking forward to pics.



eric198324 said:


> I took your advice and just ordered the SBBN035! Now the horrid 4 day wait begins, I'll be counting the seconds. Can't wait to have this bad boy strapped to my wrist.
> 
> Thanks again for all of the feedback. I'll be sure to post my initial impressions and of course a wrist shot when it arrives.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

G'day all,
Just got email notification that my new J model SBBN035 from Seiyajapan has had attempted delivery to my gaf, BUT I'm not home for another week. 
Noooooo, this week will go slow as, I bet  
Anyway, I looking forward to getting to the Post Office on Friday week. Pics definitely to follow.

Gav


----------



## tyre777 (Jul 25, 2009)

New acquisition









Sent from space using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

New arrival:


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi guys

Thought it was about time i joined you orrible lot lol. My spring drive arrived today 

















Has anyone been hypnotised by that second hand sweep yet lol. :-d


----------



## John_Frederick (Feb 28, 2016)

Barn0081 said:


> Has anyone been hypnotised by that second hand sweep yet lol. :-d


Hopefully one day... One day.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Nice. I prefer the 009 with the machined "S" crown over the new one. Disclaimer: I own the 009. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Barn0081 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Thought it was about time i joined you orrible lot lol. My spring drive arrived today
> 
> Has anyone been hypnotised by that second hand sweep yet lol. :-d


You choose wisely......


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*









Good to see you back around these parts Jack - welcome back.
Did you really sell off the rest of the collection?


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



matthew P said:


> Good to see you back around these parts Jack - welcome back.
> Did you really sell off the rest of the collection?


Yep, sold it all...bought a SD tuna and rode off into the sunset...  I'll be around some.


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

powboyz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drool. That shroud. Some of the finest brushing I've ever seen on a watch at any price. This is the only watch I truly regret flipping. It haunts me still. One day...


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Turn on the lights!

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon. 
-Austin


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon. 
-Austin


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Ok, I've got a Tuna question for you SBDB013 owners (does it have a nickname?; no that's not my question). What is the lug width? Is it still 22mm or does it jump to 24mm? And to answer the question before it gets asked; yes, I am seriously thinking about selling my Ninja and getting the SD600.

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon. 
-Austin


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



ViperGuy said:


> Ok, I've got a Tuna question for you SBDB013 owners (does it have a nickname?; no that's not my question). What is the lug width? Is it still 22mm or does it jump to 24mm? And to answer the question before it gets asked; yes, I am seriously thinking about selling my Ninja and getting the SD600.
> 
> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.
> -Austin


It's 22mm, and most just call it the spring tuna. That or SD tuna.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



busch12 said:


> Drool. That shroud. Some of the finest brushing I've ever seen on a watch at any price. This is the only watch I truly regret flipping. It haunts me still. One day...


It is the finest brushing that I've seen, as well, although it is not perfect. I have the 009 and also had the 008. Both have very, very minor imperfections. Only noticeable by a complete psycho, but also indicative of being hand made. I like that.

One thing to note is that the super shiny coating does dull over time. Mine is not nearly as reflective simply from rubbing it down with a jeweler's cloth. I like it though because it tones down the bling.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Thank you.



Robotaz said:


> It's 22mm, and most just call it the spring tuna. That or SD tuna.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I'm in love with my Tuna. I'm beyond any help at this point 

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

For you Tuna owners that have custom shrouds, anyone know a place that will make me a new shroud from a different kind of metal? 




Sent from my vacation home on the Moon. 
-Austin


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

in two minds as to wether I should get the Strapcode SE MkI for my SBBN017 - can anyone convince me or suggest an alternative bracelet not mesh though and the OEM is far too pricey. Cheers guys....


----------



## Mike Weinberg (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



ViperGuy said:


> Ok, I've got a Tuna question for you SBDB013 owners (does it have a nickname?; no that's not my question). What is the lug width? Is it still 22mm or does it jump to 24mm? And to answer the question before it gets asked; yes, I am seriously thinking about selling my Ninja and getting the SD600.
> 
> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.
> -Austin


It's also called the King Tuna. I have one, it's beautiful, and it gains one second every five days.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Mike Weinberg said:


> It's also called the King Tuna. I have one, it's beautiful, and it gains one second every five days.


King Tuna was a loosely used name for the 008.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


>


Blue kanji on saturdays...... I spend the whole week looking forward to it - perfect


----------



## JohannesK (Oct 22, 2014)

muchacho_ said:


> Turn on the lights!
> 
> Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


Wow! Hard to imagine the newer models have brighter lume...


----------



## jasonkn88 (Dec 31, 2011)

Barn0081 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Thought it was about time i joined you orrible lot lol. My spring drive arrived today
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Club! I put mine on a ISOfrane strap and love it. The stock strap is pretty good too. So far its held up pretty well on deployment but the accuracy is a bit off but I don't know its whether my lock on my app loses time due to no wifi or its the watch itself. Once I get home I'm going to get it checked out.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

There's no way I'll ever have this date wheel on English when I know Kanji is an option.



matthew P said:


> Blue kanji on saturdays...... I spend the whole week looking forward to it - perfect


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

jasonkn88 said:


> Welcome to the Club! I put mine on a ISOfrane strap and love it. The stock strap is pretty good too. So far its held up pretty well on deployment but the accuracy is a bit off but I don't know its whether my lock on my app loses time due to no wifi or its the watch itself. Once I get home I'm going to get it checked out.


I'm timing mine with one of my radio controlled Oceanus watches. since Friday my its only gained 0.5 sec.

Pretty damned impressive if you ask me!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon. 
-Austin


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon. 
-Austin


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon. 
-Austin


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon. 
-Austin


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

ViperGuy said:


> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.
> -Austin


Great looking straps!
Nice vintage look here.
where are you getting them?
Neptune straps?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Thank you. I get them from Neptune Straps. They're on Etsy. The owner, Pavel, is a good man. He's also a watch collector, if I'm not mistaken. I've done a lot of business with him. He's located in Great Britain.



Wallyg said:


> Great looking straps!
> Nice vintage look here.
> where are you getting them?


----------



## aesdc (Dec 29, 2011)

I have to stop following this thread- I'm getting sucked in! Jedi mind tricks


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Darth and isofrane










With Borealis rubber strap. Price-quality ratio is very good


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

sonykurniawan said:


> Darth and isofrane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you compare the iso and borealis?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

I heard and read before that colored Iso are a bit stiffer than black iso. 
Borealis is (to my surprise) soft and a bit softer than green iso. The keeper is easy to slide compared to iso. Borealis is a good buy ($30 with shipping). 
These are all based on my personal experience. 
Maybe others may think otherwise.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Can you compare the iso and borealis?


Iso is better, but not worth the huge price jump imo.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I like those two as well, but I find Obris to be just fine comfort wise, for me. And can't beat the under $20 price.

Best part, next to the price is, the color and hardware selection. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

the green ISOfrane is nowhere near as soft as the black


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



matthew P said:


> the green ISOfrane is nowhere near as soft as the black


Agreed ! I own many black Isofrane straps and the black is much softer than my orange or green strap. I wonder if the dark blue, light blue, yellow & brown straps are like that?

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Spring-Diver said:


> Agreed ! I own many black Isofrane straps and the black is much softer than my orange or green strap. I wonder if the dark blue, light blue, yellow & brown straps are like that?
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


I had a dark blue 20MM, and it was uncomfortable enough that I swore Isofranes off. (Especially factoring in the $$$) I guess I'll have to try a black one now, as I loved the look, but even loosened up a bit the blue ISO was constrictive on the sides of my wrist.


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

Not on an Isofrane today.

Yes, the black is softer than all other colours in Isofrane range. That's very much confirmed.


----------



## brightstar (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



ViperGuy said:


> I like those two as well, but I find Obris to be just fine comfort wise, for me. And can't beat the under $20 price.
> 
> Best part, next to the price is, the color and hardware selection. Just my opinion, of course.


 I'll second that


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Rbateson said:


> in two minds as to wether I should get the Strapcode SE MkI for my SBBN017 - can anyone convince me or suggest an alternative bracelet not mesh though and the OEM is far too pricey. Cheers guys....


I got an Engineer 2 bracelet for fifty quid and it's pretty cool. Fits the Tuna perfectly. It's not tapered, 22mm all-round, and looks pretty... industrial.


----------



## twelve199 (Jul 4, 2010)

SBDB008


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko Tuna on a Crafter Blue rubber 


Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## cundall23 (Aug 27, 2013)

I've had this for 2 weeks now. Nothing else has been on the wrist!


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

My new Marinemaster SBBN035J. Loving it.


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ninja on leather nato


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## LifeChunks (Mar 22, 2016)

I joined the club. I've been wanting one for a while, but I was unsure how it would look on my 7" wrist. Tunas always look huge in photos. While I was in Narita airport, I stopped by a shop and was pleasantly surprised by how reasonable it looked in person. So I ordered an SBBN033 from Chino's when I got back home. I'm very happy with the acquisition and I'm not even motivated to buy the Strapcode Endmill I had planned on getting, since the rubber strap is so much more comfortable than I had expected. One "downside" is that nobody seems to notice my new toy. Ha ha!

Thanks to everybody who guided me to the slippery slope!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

LifeChunks said:


> I joined the club. I've been wanting one for a while, but I was unsure how it would look on my 7" wrist. Tunas always look huge in photos. While I was in Narita airport, I stopped by a shop and was pleasantly surprised by how reasonable it looked in person. So I ordered an SBBN033 from Chino's when I got back home. I'm very happy with the acquisition and I'm not even motivated to buy the Strapcode Endmill I had planned on getting, since the rubber strap is so much more comfortable than I had expected. One "downside" is that nobody seems to notice my new toy. Ha ha!
> 
> Thanks to everybody who guided me to the slippery slope!
> 
> ...


Congrats on you new Tuna; LoVE the SBNN033; Im waiting for an endmill bracees too; enjoying the beauty!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Ahhhhh......


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Tom, is that an Iso you have it on? I assume the SUN sold, as I couldn't find your post on watch recon. Getting closer to being a one watch guy, buddy! Are you ready? Lol



oldspice said:


> Ahhhhh......


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

ViperGuy said:


> Tom, is that an Iso you have it on? I assume the SUN sold, as I couldn't find your post on watch recon. Getting closer to being a one watch guy, buddy! Are you ready? Lol


Not an "official" ISO, but one of those $15 Borealis ISOs (or do they still call them Ploprofs?). Nice strap, especially considering the price point. Yep, the SUN019 sold and is on its way to its new owner. So, closer to being a one-watch-guy, but I'm going to hold onto the 009 as a backup and the few G-Shocks I still have left don't count, do they? Oh, and I've got a banged up SUN023 that I'm trying to sell as well.....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna on ToxicNato.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cundall23 (Aug 27, 2013)

Super Engineer II just showed up today.


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey Guys, want to solicit your thoughts and advice on a Bonetto Cinturini 284 strap for the Ninja Tuna, SBBN035. I am thinking about picking up a green and blue and wanted to how owners thought they looked and wore with the Tuna. Your opinions pretty much will determine weather or not I order one of these so any and all feedback would be greatly appreciated. 






Bonetto Cinturini


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

cundall23 said:


> Super Engineer II just showed up today.
> 
> View attachment 7979978


What are your thoughts I am thinking about one for my SBBN035?


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

cundall23 said:


> Super Engineer II just showed up today.
> 
> View attachment 7979978


AWESOME cundall23!! Im thinking in an endmill For mine.... But your SE is tempting me


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

eric198324 said:


> Hey Guys, want to solicit your thoughts and advice on a Bonetto Cinturini 284 strap for the Ninja Tuna, SBBN035. I am thinking about picking up a green and blue and wanted to how owners thought they looked and wore with the Tuna. Your opinions pretty much will determine weather or not I order one of these so any and all feedback would be greatly appreciated.
> *
> View attachment 7979994
> Bonetto Cinturini*


Here's my Ninja with the green one - I like it!


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Here's one of mine.

Historical Collection The Year 2000. Thanks for looking.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

oldspice said:


> Not an "official" ISO, but one of those $15 Borealis ISOs (or do they still call them Ploprofs?). Nice strap, especially considering the price point. Yep, the SUN019 sold and is on its way to its new owner. So, closer to being a one-watch-guy, but I'm going to hold onto the 009 as a backup and the few G-Shocks I still have left don't count, do they? Oh, and I've got a banged up SUN023 that I'm trying to sell as well.....


Hey oldspice - love the ninja tuna. Saw another thread where you posed the question of whether the darth tuna was worth stepping up to from your ninja. I have a similar question for you - was wondering what stepping up to a 300m tuna from the SUN was like? I'm on the verge of listing my SUN019 and going with a sbbn033 or 035. My main motivation is that I want a slightly smaller watch for daily wear - does the 035 wear smaller than your kinetic? I'm also wanting to have a watch to keep for many years and I'm thinking that something iconic like a tuna would fit the bill rather than the kinetic which will probably be discontinued at some point. Was basically just wondering about your thoughts of making the jump to the tuna - any thoughts you can give would be appreciated. Here's a pic of my non tuna.









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

whywhysee said:


> Hey oldspice - love the ninja tuna. Saw another thread where you posed the question of whether the darth tuna was worth stepping up to from your ninja. I have a similar question for you - was wondering what stepping up to a 300m tuna from the SUN was like? I'm on the verge of listing my SUN019 and going with a sbbn033 or 035. My main motivation is that I want a slightly smaller watch for daily wear - does the 035 wear smaller than your kinetic? I'm also wanting to have a watch to keep for many years and I'm thinking that something iconic like a tuna would fit the bill rather than the kinetic which will probably be discontinued at some point. Was basically just wondering about your thoughts of making the jump to the tuna - any thoughts you can give would be appreciated. Here's a pic of my non tuna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey there whywhysee - the SUN019 is a very cool watch and a great value for what you're getting (kinetic movement, GMT function, sapphire glass, solid bracelet, etc.). I'm a fan of big watches and the 019 fit that bill well. I had an old 007 Tuna a few years ago (my first "grail") so I had some experience with the size. The Tuna is a bit smaller than the 019 and wears a lot better, IMHO. Especially since the bracelet on the 019 is a beast. So, if you upgrade to the Tuna, you'll probably feel the difference.

The 035 is an upgrade for sure, but both are solid pieces in their own right. Basically, you can't go wrong with either!


----------



## cundall23 (Aug 27, 2013)

eric198324 said:


> What are your thoughts I am thinking about one for my SBBN035?


Keep in mind I've only had this bracelet on my watch for a few hours. This bracelet is very well made and seems like it can take a beating. I was never a fan of Seiko's pin and collar system for their links. This band has screw links so it's very easy to adjust the bracelet. The only other watch I've worn in the past 4 years on a bracelet is my Obris Morgan explorer so I knew I liked this style of bracelet.

I wouldn't hesitate to get one and I'm normally not a bracelet buy. I usually wear NATO's or ISO's. I'm already thinking about ordering a different style bracelet for my Seiko turtle reissue.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

oldspice said:


> Hey there whywhysee - the SUN019 is a very cool watch and a great value for what you're getting (kinetic movement, GMT function, sapphire glass, solid bracelet, etc.). I'm a fan of big watches and the 019 fit that bill well. I had an old 007 Tuna a few years ago (my first "grail") so I had some experience with the size. The Tuna is a bit smaller than the 019 and wears a lot better, IMHO. Especially since the bracelet on the 019 is a beast. So, if you upgrade to the Tuna, you'll probably feel the difference.
> 
> The 035 is an upgrade for sure, but both are solid pieces in their own right. Basically, you can't go wrong with either!


Thanks for the info oldspice. Will probably go with the tuna as this will be a daily wear watch for me and I would like something with a little less bulk than the SUN019. I tend to be a 2-3 watch guy so the kinetic will have to go. Still trying to decide between the 035 and the 033.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

whywhysee said:


> Hey oldspice - love the ninja tuna. Saw another thread where you posed the question of whether the darth tuna was worth stepping up to from your ninja. I have a similar question for you - was wondering what stepping up to a 300m tuna from the SUN was like? I'm on the verge of listing my SUN019 and going with a sbbn033 or 035. My main motivation is that I want a slightly smaller watch for daily wear - does the 035 wear smaller than your kinetic? I'm also wanting to have a watch to keep for many years and I'm thinking that something iconic like a tuna would fit the bill rather than the kinetic which will probably be discontinued at some point. Was basically just wondering about your thoughts of making the jump to the tuna - any thoughts you can give would be appreciated. Here's a pic of my non tuna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can answer that, I have both these watches and I went from the SUN019 to the SBBN035. The Ninja definitely wears smaller and more comfortably than the SUN019. If that's what you're after then you're in luck.

Gav


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

hasto092 said:


> I can answer that, I have both these watches and I went from the SUN019 to the SBBN035. The Ninja definitely wears smaller and more comfortably than the SUN019. If that's what you're after then you're in luck.
> 
> Gav


Thanks man - that's what I'm hoping for. Have this notion of wearing the same watch for years and developing some real patina - finding the kinetic tuna a little bulky for that. For those with the ninja tuna do you find the bezel too shiny or just right in real life? Torn between that and the classic brushed bezel of the 033 (would probably brush or bead blast the polished shroud.)

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

@Whywhysee,

Hope you don't mind another SUN019/Ninja Tuna owner popping in to give you some thoughts and be a watch enabler.

I owned the SUN019 and LOVED that watch. One of Seikos best looking tool divers, ever, IMO. My issue with it, is it was too large for me, personally. I do miss it and will be getting another one. Totally contradicts why I sold it, but hey, this is WUS; none of this really makes any sense. Lol.

Surprisingly, I have never owned a Tuna before. All of the other "Tunas" that SEIKO makes (i.e.; "Monster Tuna, Baby Tuna, and whatever else) aren't really Tunas, IMO. Sure, they have a shroud, but let's be real here, we all know who the "REAL" Tunas are.

Anyway, I was hesitant about getting another Quartz movement, as I'm more into mechanical movements. This Tuna has surpassed anything I expected this watch to be, and more.

It wears sooooooo well. And it looks fantastic. The all black goes with every strap, as will the 033, if you so choose that one instead. I do find the bezel a little shiny for black, but it's not "blingy".

It wears much smaller than it's "on paper dimensions" suggest. I think you'd be making the right move if you're moving over for size reason, but as an overall package, I think you'll be totally surprised at what this watch not only offers, but how well it offers it.

Pics below of my previous SUN019, which I eventually sold to OldSpice. He was a great caregiver to it and has moved it on to its new home. Also, a pic of the current 035 in my collection.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

@Whywhysee, if you need to be enabled even more so, im sure Tom and I can come up with many more pics to push you over to 'Tunaville'.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



ViperGuy said:


> @Whywhysee,
> 
> Hope you don't mind another SUN019/Ninja Tuna owner popping in to give you some thoughts and be a watch enabler.
> 
> ...


Wow - great pics! I guess it's mostly a size/comfort thing as I love my SUN019 and think that it punches well above it's weight considering you can buy new for $350 and used for about a hundred less. And I guess part of me wants a "real" tuna. I tend to stick with iconic/classic items in other areas of my life (Levi's, Ray-Bans, Vans shoes, Triumph motorcycle ect.) so I feel a tuna would fit the bill as I've learned that as far as iconic divers go you can't do much better than a Seiko tuna. Thanks for pushing me over the edge - now to order new from Chino or wait for one to pop up on the sales forum?....don't know if I can wait.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

You kind of sound like myself with the older items ("vintage") in the respect.

Order new if you can, but definitely nothing wrong with a great used one if you go that route. I ordered mine from Chino. Was here in like 4 days. They also have the best price.

Oh, and thank you for the compliment on the pics. 












whywhysee said:


> Wow - great pics! I guess it's mostly a size/comfort thing as I love my SUN019 and think that it punches well above it's weight considering you can buy new for $350 and used for about a hundred less. And I guess part of me wants a "real" tuna. I tend to stick with iconic/classic items in other areas of my life (Levi's, Ray-Bans, Vans shoes, Triumph motorcycle ect.) so I feel a tuna would fit the bill as I've learned that as far as iconic divers go you can't do much better than a Seiko tuna. Thanks for pushing me over the edge - now to order new from Chino or wait for one to pop up on the sales forum?....don't know if I can wait.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

SBBN007


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

This is for you YYC to help you decide. I'd wait for a second hand one to show up in the classifieds.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Just picked up another Blue Tuna.


















I may have a problem, haha!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Me109 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



ViperGuy said:


> @Whywhysee,
> 
> Hope you don't mind another SUN019/Ninja Tuna owner popping in to give you some thoughts and be a watch enabler.
> 
> ...


Hahaha.. I'll be the new owner of the 019 tomorrow, I have the 035 "ninja" along with the sun045/43 and will probably end up with a darth, emperor, 300mm ect. It's nice to be able to track owner history  they are all just different enough to me for some reason to justify ownership...then again I have more of a issue talking myself out of something I like then into it!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Very nice, me109! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*


----------



## Me109 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

View attachment 7991498
going to need a bigger hand!


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Me109 said:


> View attachment 7991498
> going to need a bigger hand!
> View attachment 7991522


That SBBN035 looks awesome on the PVD oyster bracelet. What are you thoughts about it? How does it wear? Is it from strapcode?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



BDC said:


> Just picked up another Blue Tuna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the 017, Bill. My first Tuna. I do miss it


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Tunas








MarineMasters


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I cut the end of my Obris strap like I did my SEIKO rubbers. Fits so much better and no overhang. Also makes it a little easier to put on. Tried melting the end of this one like I did with my SEIKO rubber straps, but I didn't get the same results (SEIKO's work much better in that regard), but it was easy to cut and make look good.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

cundall23 said:


> I've had this for 2 weeks now. Nothing else has been on the wrist!
> 
> View attachment 7949242


Ever since I got my SBBN017, it's just rotated between my MM300 and it. I need to get more NATO Straps for the different occasions.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

My slightly different Tuna collection :-d


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Went diving... in a glass of water. Lol. Just wanted to see if I could get some cool pics of the lim in some water and maybe some cool effects from the distortion of the glass. Here's one I really liked.


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Strap options for darth




























But I like BC284 best. Fits like a glove. Too bad clasp color is mismatched


----------



## Me109 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



eric198324 said:


> That SBBN035 looks awesome on the PVD oyster bracelet. What are you thoughts about it? How does it wear? Is it from strapcode?


Hello! Its actually super comfortable and less sticky then the stock rubber on hot days.


----------



## Me109 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Yes, strapcode super oyster 22mm. Fits perfectly


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

It's Tuna tuesday! Loving my recently acquired SBBN017 on shark mesh, though it looks great on an Obrisfrane as well. I'll likely switch over to the Obrisfrane once it's fully short-sleeves weather here, all that extra bunched up rubber doesn't play well with long sleeves.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

eric198324 said:


> Hey Guys, want to solicit your thoughts and advice on a Bonetto Cinturini 284 strap for the Ninja Tuna, SBBN035. I am thinking about picking up a green and blue and wanted to how owners thought they looked and wore with the Tuna. Your opinions pretty much will determine weather or not I order one of these so any and all feedback would be greatly appreciated.


Hey Eric, I don't have the 035 but I have the 017 and love the look of the blue BC 284. It's a darker blue, some lights of course make it lighter and in others it almost appears black. Here's some pics to help, even threw in a couple with it on the SKX009. BTW, I see we're in the same city. If you wanted to strap it on your Ninja Tuna for a test run send me a PM.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Trying to decide which Tuna to buy. 

My usual rule is, if there's a model with a bracelet - buy that one. So that means the SBBN031, but I do like the ninja and I've got or had a lot of stainless steel watches on bracelets. 

I have my concerns about the rubber strap though. I've got a 6.5" wrist so rubber straps usually leave me with a lot of spare strap end sticking out. Can anyone with a skinny wrist tell me whether the keeper on the SBBN035 will control the strap end?

I also made the mistake of looking directly at the Spring Drive Tuna, so I can't get that out of my head at the moment. I know the traditional Tuna has the quartz movement, but the Spring Drive looks so cool!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

andygog said:


> Trying to decide which Tuna to buy.
> 
> My usual rule is, if there's a model with a bracelet - buy that one. So that means the SBBN031, but I do like the ninja and I've got or had a lot of stainless steel watches on bracelets.
> 
> ...


SD Tuna is cool but 18mm thick i read somewhere so if you are worried about strap length on a 6.5" wrist, the SD may look odd in a different way on you.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Are there mods for the Tunas; specifically the new gen Tunas? Not saying I want to mod, as I don't even know what I'd want to do to my Ninja, if anything, but still curious if there are any aftermarket parts for these? 

If so, has anyone done anything, and what did you do? Pics?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

On a side note: I put the stock strap back on for the day. It'll being staying on for a few days or longer. It's just so damn comfortable.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> SD Tuna is cool but 18mm thick i read somewhere so if you are worried about strap length on a 6.5" wrist, the SD may look odd in a different way on you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I've seen it quoted as 16mm, but you're right still pretty thick. I sometimes wear a 42mm brass shark diver which is pretty thick at 14.5mm.


----------



## Ken95 (May 1, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a model of tuna that is black dial, good for everyday wear, simple looking and can match a variety of straps from nato to fabric?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Nephew thought my cut needed a Batman band-aid. I agreed. He thinks my Ninja is more like Batman. I don't disagree with that either.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ken95 said:


> Can anyone recommend a model of tuna that is black dial, good for everyday wear, simple looking and can match a variety of straps from nato to fabric?


When I say this I'm not trying to sound disrespectful but have you read through this thread? There are tons of pictures have different models on various straps and bracelets. That's actually one of the greatest features of a tuna is that it looks good on just about any strap.

Sbbn031 is a place to start

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Ken95 said:


> Can anyone recommend a model of tuna that is black dial, good for everyday wear, simple looking and can match a variety of straps from nato to fabric?


All of them?


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Seems like everyone in here is in love with the ninja tuna recently, understandably so. I've hardly seen any posts with the new darth. I'm planning on picking up a darth tomorrow, but the ninja has me second guessing myself a bit. Any reason to choose it over the darth besides price?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

busch12 said:


> Seems like everyone in here is in love with the ninja tuna recently, understandably so. I've hardly seen any posts with the new darth. I'm planning on picking up a darth tomorrow, but the ninja has me second guessing myself a bit. Any reason to choose it over the darth besides price?


Domed hardlex vs flat sapphire
SS with PVD coating shroud vs SS with Ceramic coating on shroud
Different battery changing procedures 
Titanium case vs SS case
1000m vs 300m WR
Darth has a more matte finish to the black
Resale value of ninja takes less of a hit than the darth
More hidden lugs on Darth

Lots of differences, comes down to personal preferences

I chose the Darth

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> Domed hardlex vs flat sapphire
> SS with PVD coating shroud vs SS with Ceramic coating on shroud
> Different battery changing procedures
> Titanium case vs SS case
> ...


This pretty much sums it up. In typical fashion, as soon as I picked up my Ninja, I started looking for "the next best thing". Logically, the Darth came to mind. But, the things I like about the Darth; lug-less look, bigger, higher WR rating (even though I haven't been diving since high school and that was in the high school pool!) are outweighed by the things I love about the Ninja; domed crystal, super easy to change straps, the idea that I can take the caseback off and swap batteries vs. taking it to someone/sending it to Seiko, glass covered 12 o'clock lume pip. That plus the (much) higher price point makes the Ninja the one for me.... at least for now (always leave yourself an out!).

In any case, let us know what you decide then post up some pics of your new acquisition!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Me109 said:


> Hello! Its actually super comfortable and less sticky then the stock rubber on hot days.


weight?
I love the light weight of the Isofrane and it does a good job with the heat but that does look good.
Hows it hold up to hits / rubs / scratching


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

busch12 said:


> Seems like everyone in here is in love with the ninja tuna recently, understandably so. I've hardly seen any posts with the new darth. I'm planning on picking up a darth tomorrow, but the ninja has me second guessing myself a bit. Any reason to choose it over the darth besides price?


Handsets..... the new style ninja is only available with the new style handset.

The ceramic / Ti / sapphire (non domed - much less resistant to scratches/ hairlines ) Darth is avail with the new style handset OR the old style handset if you can find one new (definitely used).

Personally I prefer the ceramic for its ability to handle scratches with out exposing base metal / I prefer the old handset and dial / i prefer the non domed/ non exposed sapphire ..... curmudgeon that I am.














these photos again


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Wearing my Darth as we speak. Quite frankly, it's hard to imagine a better professional dive watch. The combination of materials used and general bad*ss looks make it tough to beat.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

If I buy another Darth it will be the 013. Those hands and crown blow the new one away IMO.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm still in love


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Good morning!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Good Morning!!! Tuna Sushi...









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## natcold (Mar 5, 2016)

Just to share some low quality pictures from a recent dive trip in bali with my 1 month old Ninja. Please forgive my poor photography skills working on that :-x

There's just some unexplainable enjoyment you get when you wear it everywhere..the bar..the hot tub and 40m down with manta rays.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Having a couple of well deserved cold ones after a crap week! Here's to better weekend!


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

New boots for my Tuna and I like the new look very much. Here's to a sunshine filled weekend in the UK - I may take the Tuna for a nice pint of IPA at my local beer garden pics to follow lol !!


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Back on original rubber after two weeks of leather


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Gotta work today but I have the Force with me!










Gotta love the "old" hands and markers.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Just received this one.


----------



## JohannesK (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello Tunaddicts... please allow me to join the club with an SBBN033...

This was a logical next step after the Orange Monster overhauled my watch preference towards divers, and subsequently the Sumo made me addicted to Seiko divers. However, it took many many months, and the digesting of this entire thread (thanks all!) before I could convince myself that my next purchase had to be a quartz watch. Very happy with the purchase. It's a gorgeous watch. Hadn't realized it wears smaller than a Sumo.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

JohannesK said:


> Hello Tunaddicts... please allow me to join the club with an SBBN033...
> 
> This was a logical next step after the Orange Monster overhauled my watch preference towards divers, and subsequently the Sumo made me addicted to Seiko divers. However, it took many many months, and the digesting of this entire thread (thanks all!) before I could convince myself that my next purchase had to be a quartz watch. Very happy with the purchase. It's a gorgeous watch. Hadn't realized it wears smaller than a Sumo.
> 
> View attachment 8052290


AWESOME!!! You're gonna LoVE SBBN033!!! Super versatile and beautiful Tuna; enjoy!!


----------



## JohannesK (Oct 22, 2014)

Pachoe said:


> AWESOME!!! You're gonna LoVE SBBN033!!! Super versatile and beautiful Tuna; enjoy!!


Thanks. Your pics in this thread of the SBBN033 made no small contribution to me deciding for this versatile Tuna. The polished shroud gives this toolwatch a hint of 'dressiness'. And for its size it wears incredibly small and comfortably.







Apologies for the poor quality pics (travelling and only a smartphone camera with me).


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Honestly don't recall if its been decided that this is a baby tuna, or a shrouded monster or even a sardine (?) - but I love it none the less!
Blue Monday!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



JohannesK said:


> Thanks. Your pics in this thread of the SBBN033 made no small contribution to me deciding for this versatile Tuna. The polished shroud gives this toolwatch a hint of 'dressiness'. And for its size it wears incredibly small and comfortably.
> View attachment 8058538
> 
> Apologies for the poor quality pics (travelling and only a smartphone camera with me).


Glad my pics helped I really like the polished shroud too; Found a new nice review:


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

I am dumbfounded by the comparison between the Sumo and Tuna. I have a Sumo, hope to get a Tuna shortly, but have never had a chance to compare them directly. I can't believe that they are so similar in size, with even the Sumo appearing larger. 

The Tuna looks to be closer to the MM300 in size. For those who have the Tuna and MM300, how similar are they in size? I am guessing that the MM might actually wear taller...

And yes, Pachoe you sir are an enabler...


----------



## Kian (Sep 2, 2013)

Golden Spring Tuna in its element. #SBDB008


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Kian said:


> Golden Spring Tuna in its element. #SBDB008
> 
> View attachment 8065922


Awesome photo Kian:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko SBBN015 TUNA

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I've got a the new Darth tuna incoming, been sitting in customs now for 3 days!!

I am not patient enough for this!


----------



## itsamirul (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Anyone here know where to get the shroud replacement the SBBN017? Basically I have a dented shroud which is preventing the bezel to turn. I've tried to shoot an email 2 weeks ago to my local service centre but no replies so far.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I'm soon to be joining this club. Got an SBBN031 incoming from Sweden. As usual though, hitting F5 on the track & trace page isn't making it come any quicker.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## JohannesK (Oct 22, 2014)

On a business trip. Didn't bring my Cocktail Time, luckily my Tuna feels at home down any sleeve...


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

JohannesK said:


> On a business trip. Didn't bring my Cocktail Time, luckily my Tuna feels at home down any sleeve...
> 
> View attachment 8096466


I always thought the tuna and the cocktail time were the perfect combination. Wish I hadn't sold my cocktail time.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Tuna017 on B.O.R.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd love to see a fully bead blasted BOR bracelet, I reckon it would look absolutely sweet with the 017.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



ShaggyDog said:


> I'd love to see a fully bead blasted BOR bracelet, I reckon it would look absolutely sweet with the 017.


Bead blasted BOR for the 77X










Picture is property of Billwilson


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Proud new owner










The only unfortunate thing is that I can't get the bracelet sized correctly for my skinny wrist. I can get it to the right size but I can't get the clasp centred (I've removed every link I can). So nice though the bracelet is, I think I'm going to have to get a different one.

Does anyone know if the older bracelet from the SBBN015 sizes easier for a 6.5" wrist?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## petr_cha (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Yes, it does...  I have got a wrist 17,5 cm only and my bracelet fits greatly... probably due to shorter links..


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



petr_cha said:


> Yes, it does...  I have got a wrist 17,5 cm only and my bracelet fits greatly... probably due to shorter links..


Looks great. I'll have to see if I can source one. I seem to remember them being expensive though.

I'm going to get some Spring bars to fit my borealis rubber strap. In the mean time, I've taken some inspiration from a picture of an mm300 I saw recently.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



petr_cha said:


> Yes, it does...  I have got a wrist 17,5 cm only and my bracelet fits greatly... probably due to shorter links..


Looks great, how is the Skoda to drive?


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



petr_cha said:


> Yes, it does...  I have got a wrist 17,5 cm only and my bracelet fits greatly... probably due to shorter links..


OT, but great to see another Skoda owner here :-!

I have the mk3 RS and love it

Great watch pics as well btw :-d


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



andygog said:


> Proud new owner
> 
> The only unfortunate thing is that I can't get the bracelet sized correctly for my skinny wrist. I can get it to the right size but I can't get the clasp centred (I've removed every link I can). So nice though the bracelet is, I think I'm going to have to get a different one.
> 
> ...


You can try changing the clasp to simpler standard clasp. 
It happened exactly the same to me with my MM300. It just wont sit center using oem clasp. Then I bought a simple clasp from strapscode and it fits me perfectly. 
My wrist is 16cm only.









Notice clasp is way off to the side









Perfectly centered and balanced


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

Just had to bump this thread after reading a good 20 pages from earlier this year. 

The tuna is awesome, and so are many of the strap watches in this thread.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



sonykurniawan said:


> You can try changing the clasp to simpler standard clasp.
> It happened exactly the same to me with my MM300. It just wont sit center using oem clasp. Then I bought a simple clasp from strapscode and it fits me perfectly.
> My wrist is 16cm only.
> 
> ...


That's a great idea. Thanks.


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

@Andygog: Your welcome mate


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## petr_cha (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



aalin13 said:


> OT, but great to see another Skoda owner here :-!
> 
> I have the mk3 RS and love it
> 
> Great watch pics as well btw :-d


I am from Czech, you can see a lot Skoda's cars here, they are fine  but it is pretty rare to see any Tunas here around... except several Seiko maniacs around Chronomag.cz, which is Czech version of Wus.. 

These pictures were taken on my way back home from Prague, where I had had just swapped my MM300 for this Tuna watch... I can say also that the Tuna bracelet is definately better then MM300... Sometimes I kind of miss MM300 but surely not its weight..

But back to Tuna... the rubber is on now..


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

dZeak said:


> I am dumbfounded by the comparison between the Sumo and Tuna. I have a Sumo, hope to get a Tuna shortly, but have never had a chance to compare them directly. I can't believe that they are so similar in size, with even the Sumo appearing larger.
> 
> The Tuna looks to be closer to the MM300 in size. For those who have the Tuna and MM300, how similar are they in size? I am guessing that the MM might actually wear taller...
> 
> And yes, Pachoe you sir are an enabler...


It's the lug to lug length that kills the sumo for me. I wore a sumo for years but made the leap to a Seamaster and then finally the Tuna Quartz. No regrets.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



dZeak said:


> The Tuna looks to be closer to the MM300 in size. For those who have the Tuna and MM300, how similar are they in size? I am guessing that the MM might actually wear taller...


The Tuna and MM300 are hard to compare in size. The tuna is lighter and better balanced on its bracelet. On rubber the playing field levels out a bit. They wear similarly in height. The tuna is definitely bigger in diameter. Mm300 looks and feels more expensive.

Great watches in their own right.



















Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is mine new from Seiya Japan on sale. This is by far the best Seiko strap I have ever had on. The watch is extremely comfortable.


----------



## azif (Jan 8, 2014)

andygog said:


> I always thought the tuna and the cocktail time were the perfect combination. Wish I hadn't sold my cocktail time.


Beauty and the beast


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

azif said:


> Beauty and the beast


Yup, Tuna is a beauty.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Aaron Shapiro (Jul 14, 2013)

Just got this last week. Popped it on an ISOfrane last night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm looking to buy a used B22 tuna wave vent strap, if anyone wants to sell (PM please) ..... The old stiff kind 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

Mine in handmade leather nato










Enviado desde mi SGP611 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Finally a member! Sbbn025 Darth Tuna

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morgan18 (Nov 3, 2015)

How good is the scratch resistance on the coating of the sbbn035?


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

That SBBN025 looks amazing! I've got one that's been stuck in customs for 10 days now...

I've got the same isofrane and dlc buckle waiting for it here as well.


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

That SBBN025 looks amazing! I've got one that's been stuck in customs for 10 days now...

I've got the same isofrane and dlc buckle waiting for it here as well.


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

music_healing said:


> lets make a new shroud and bezel + insert &#8230;
> 
> 
> Untitled by DRW's Daddy, on Flickr
> ...


Do you have any plans on making a small batch and selling them?

If so I'd be interested in all 3 in brass (shroud, bezel, bezel insert).


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Aquahallic said:


> Do you have any plans on making a small batch and selling them?
> 
> If so I'd be interested in all 3 in brass (shroud, bezel, bezel insert).


Me too. Looks awesome.


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

Malice 146 said:


> Me too. Looks awesome.


See the post below. I just sent Ridwan an email asking if he can make the bronze parts.

Maybe shoot him an email too so he knows there's an interest.

*Pics aren't showing up. See post #47 & 48 in this link: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-turtle-bronzo-progress-2942418-5.html#post26414794



brawijaya80 said:


> View attachment 7251450
> 
> View attachment 7251458
> View attachment 7251466
> ...





brawijaya80 said:


> To all thanks for watching and respond...
> 
> I have permission from the watchmaker " Mr. Ridwan" From Cimahi (Bandung) Indonesia to promote his email
> 
> ...


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Aquahallic said:


> See the post below. I just sent Ridwan an email asking if he can make the bronze parts.
> 
> Maybe shoot him an email too so he knows there's an interest.
> 
> *Pics aren't showing up. See post #47 & 48 in this link: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-turtle-bronzo-progress-2942418-5.html#post26414794


Email sent.


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

Malice 146 said:


> Email sent.


Nice!

Hopefully we hear back soon and he can make them.


----------



## kisho (Nov 16, 2014)

To my fellow Tunaholics, I've got a first world problem I'd like your help on. I'm in the market for a new Tuna, but cannot decide if I should get the Darth or the Ninja. Can someone give me a rundown of pros/cons or some sort of comparison between the two? Thanks in advance.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

kisho said:


> To my fellow Tunaholics, I've got a first world problem I'd like your help on. I'm in the market for a new Tuna, but cannot decide if I should get the Darth or the Ninja. Can someone give me a rundown of pros/cons or some sort of comparison between the two? Thanks in advance.


1.Darth's bigger than than the Ninja.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Re: Kisho

This question has been asked recently, I've aggregated some of the responses for you. 


valuewatchguy said:


> Domed hardlex vs flat sapphire
> SS with PVD coating shroud vs SS with Ceramic coating on shroud
> Different battery changing procedures
> Titanium case vs SS case
> ...





oldspice said:


> This pretty much sums it up. In typical fashion, as soon as I picked up my Ninja, I started looking for "the next best thing". Logically, the Darth came to mind. But, the things I like about the Darth; lug-less look, bigger, higher WR rating (even though I haven't been diving since high school and that was in the high school pool!) are outweighed by the things I love about the Ninja; domed crystal, super easy to change straps, the idea that I can take the caseback off and swap batteries vs. taking it to someone/sending it to Seiko, glass covered 12 o'clock lume pip. That plus the (much) higher price point makes the Ninja the one for me.... at least for now (always leave yourself an out!).
> 
> In any case, let us know what you decide then post up some pics of your new acquisition!





matthew P said:


> Handsets..... the new style ninja is only available with the new style handset.
> 
> The ceramic / Ti / sapphire (non domed - much less resistant to scratches/ hairlines ) Darth is avail with the new style handset OR the old style handset if you can find one new (definitely used).
> 
> ...





Kwest500 said:


> Wearing my Darth as we speak. Quite frankly, it's hard to imagine a better professional dive watch. The combination of materials used and general bad*ss looks make it tough to beat.





Robotaz said:


> If I buy another Darth it will be the 013. Those hands and crown blow the new one away IMO.





kisho said:


> To my fellow Tunaholics, I've got a first world problem I'd like your help on. I'm in the market for a new Tuna, but cannot decide if I should get the Darth or the Ninja. Can someone give me a rundown of pros/cons or some sort of comparison between the two? Thanks in advance.


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

busch12 said:


> That SBBN025 looks amazing! I've got one that's been stuck in customs for 10 days now...
> 
> I've got the same isofrane and dlc buckle waiting for it here as well.


Sweet! Repost pics when you get it. So comfy on iso you forget you have it on. I also have an OD green iso combo that I will try soon


----------



## kokmeng (Jun 7, 2013)

Can someone show me how's SBBN035 looks on a 6 - 7" wrist? TIA. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

SBBN033 on a 6.7 

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

Malice 146 said:


> Email sent.


Got this response back from Ridwan this morning.

_*"thank for your email, yes there are some friends to make it, and I made it .There obstacles I faced because it is an impromptu job and now I do not have the size, I could not have made without the presence of an example of a watch, please be viewed at My instagram

Best Regards 
Ridwan"*_

It sounds like he needs a Tuna shroud, bezel and insert to measure. Guess I'll live w/ the SS until he get's the measurements from someone else because I'm not tearing down my Tuna to send the parts off. :-(


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Aquahallic said:


> Got this response back from Ridwan this morning.
> 
> _*"thank for your email, yes there are some friends to make it, and I made it .There obstacles I faced because it is an impromptu job and now I do not have the size, I could not have made without the presence of an example of a watch, please be viewed at My instagram
> 
> ...


I also received his email. I'm with you, not going to tear down my tuna. Bummer.


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

Malice 146 said:


> I also received his email. I'm with you, not going to tear down my tuna. Bummer.


Tell me about it! Booooo.


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

"Luke, I am your father."


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh wow what's that book?


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Ahriman4891 said:


> Oh wow what's that book?


It's a book about the evolution of Seiko Divers; going to post some pics this Weekend;


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Aaron Shapiro (Jul 14, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*










The SBBN013 on a 7.25" wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I love the 013.


----------



## Soju Soldier (Jan 26, 2014)

A little too big on the pic, my apologies.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Soju Soldier said:


> Can't delete, wrong forum post.


Bad @ss hybrid!!


----------



## kokmeng (Jun 7, 2013)

How about the backcase of SBBN035? Is it glossy or matte black? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Glossy. Nothing on the SBBN035 is matte. All black surfaces are glossy DLC.


----------



## Kian (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

#SBDB008 glowing in the dark. Be safe & have good weekend.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

SBBN017 on a SBBN015 Bracelet:


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Drudge said:


> SBBN017 on a SBBN015 Bracelet:


Best Tuna combo hands down










Miss my 017 but kept the bracelet. I'll have another one day


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right place to ask.. So pls bear with me.

What's my sbbn017 worth now? It's not getting much wrist time, and I'm thinking of flipping it to pay for some incoming purchases, but a part of me wonders if i should keep it due to the fact that it's discontinued (I think). Thoughts?


Cheers, Wen


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

I would keep it. But that's just me. My SBBN015 Tuna is one of my favourite watches I there is no way I'm selling it in any foreseeable future.
It might be also a good investment as classic Tunas will be highly sought after as the time goes.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks buddy. I like it quite a lot... Just don't know if I love it. 


Cheers, Wen


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Soulspawn said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask.. So pls bear with me.
> 
> What's my sbbn017 worth now? It's not getting much wrist time, and I'm thinking of flipping it to pay for some incoming purchases, but a part of me wonders if i should keep it due to the fact that it's discontinued (I think). Thoughts?
> 
> Cheers, Wen


Around 700 based on watchrecon sales prices. I have a 015 that I don't wear that often. I'm keeping mine because I do wear it on occasion and I've had it for nearly five years. I suspect that I'd regret selling it, even though I have entertained the thought many, many times. At this point, it's earned a permanent spot in my watch box for when I want a wearable grab-and-go Tuna that isn't as in-your-face as the Darth Tuna.

Of course, it's up to you whether you want to sell it or not. If you don't haven't bonded with it, and it's just taking up room, you might as well sell it. A few years back, I debated selling both my Seiko Sporks. I considered keeping them their rarity, but I was no longer feeling any real desire to wear them. They became trophies that I kept simply because they were rare. I sold them and I don't regret my decision.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Ottovonn said:


> A few years back, I debated selling both my Seiko Sporks. I considered keeping them their rarity, but I was no longer feeling any real desire to wear them. They became trophies that I kept simply because they were rare. I sold them and I don't regret my decision.


Yeah. I totally agree with your point of view on this. I bond with my watches, and when the bond stops, I sell/trade them.


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm considering getting SBBN017 bezel, according to the pictures I see on the Web, it is the best combo with isofrane.

Until the heat better with bracelet:


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Darth Tuna keeping things on point at the park today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

do you know if anyone makes a bronze shroud for the darth?



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Soulspawn said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask.. So pls bear with me.
> 
> What's my sbbn017 worth now? It's not getting much wrist time, and I'm thinking of flipping it to pay for some incoming purchases, but a part of me wonders if i should keep it due to the fact that it's discontinued (I think). Thoughts?
> 
> Cheers, Wen


Wen

I'm looking for one if you decide to sell yours. I will say that I regret selling mine though.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## MTD (Jul 9, 2011)

Back onto an Engineer. Prob my fav band.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

035 for today... On original rubber (which is really good). This Tuna really looks good on anything. Nato, rubber or leather, now waiting on green canvas strap to put it on, will be really good.


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Mar32 (Dec 27, 2014)

Finally joined the tuna club..baby tuna that is. This watch is great, a couple pics


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Now on green iso









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Just checking in with the "official" tuna club - on the verge of being an official member! Had my heart set on the new 033 but was really tempeted by all the great pics of the ninja. So what did I get? The 017 of course! I know it makes no sense - after months of pining after the new lume and black day/date wheel of the 033 I spotted a NOS 017 on a Japanese auction site and decided I had to have it! Had money burning a hole in my pocket and couldn't hold out for a gently used 033 to pop up on the bay or the sales forum any longer - in fact in the meantime I had purchased a Hamilton Khaki field and a g-shock I have wanted for a while and found my funds dwindeling so I jumped all over the NOS 017. Hope i made the right move?! We will see when it arrives in a week or two - can't wait! Here is a pick from the listing:








By the way - lots of neat Tuna's on yahoo auctions - think there is a couple used Darths and a Golden that look interesting right now. And buying with Buyee is pretty easy - sorry to enable!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## PatrickTsai (Mar 3, 2009)

Here are my new SBDX013/014. Had been looking at these for a while but still not comfortable to the hands. Someday I check the watch physically and feel it is quite balanced. Originally I planned to buy the 013 since I already had 011, and 014 with rose gold is a little high profile to me. Be a tuna lover, I really can't stop myself to refuse 014 because I know I will chase 014 later on. So here I come.

Especially I would like to thank Kristina from Black Sea Jewelers. I bought my watches from her. She is a very nice dealer and responses questions very fast. Great transaction and wonderful experience. I will buy again from her. Very Happy!


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi, from another 014, in Tokyo


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

whywhysee said:


> ...I spotted a NOS 017 on a Japanese auction site and decided I had to have it!...I jumped all over the NOS 017. Hope i made the right move?!


I'd say you did! The 017 is such a great look. Timeless Tuna hands, blasted shroud and all steel bezel..it's classic. Congrats and welcome!


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

TheMeasure said:


> I'd say you did! The 017 is such a great look. Timeless Tuna hands, blasted shroud and all steel bezel..it's classic. Congrats and welcome!


Thanks - looking forward to it!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm in need of a SBBN015 _*factory *_bezel insert. I'll also willing to buy a bezel with insert too. If you have one for sale or know where I can buy one please shoot me a PM...sometimes I overlook the thread email notifications.

Thanks!


----------



## Aaron Shapiro (Jul 14, 2013)

It's raining!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Just got my first Tuna, and my first non G-Shock quartz, absolutely love it! Surprised by how wearable it is, the lack of lugs mean it wears about the same as my MM300

Here's the family shot with my MM300, I think this is absolutely the perfect pair of divers for me


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

aalin13 said:


> Just got my first Tuna, and my first non G-Shock quartz, absolutely love it! Surprised by how wearable it is, the lack of lugs mean it wears about the same as my MM300
> 
> Here's the family shot with my MM300, I think this is absolutely the perfect pair of divers for me
> 
> View attachment 8244386


Damn nice Darth Tuna! I love mine a lot. I'm going to be wearing it more often now that summer's fast approaching. Enjoy yours in the best.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I really enjoy my Tuna, but does anyone else think, at least on their Ninja Tuna that the glare is HORRIBLE? I find it quite annoying and its even made me think of selling it.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Glare off the crystal or case? If its the crystal maybe replace it with an ar sapphire? Just don't sell it:rodekaart


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

ViperGuy said:


> I really enjoy my Tuna, but does anyone else think, at least on their Ninja Tuna that the glare is HORRIBLE? I find it quite annoying and its even made me think of selling it.


The domed crystal does show some glare, but it doesn't bother me enough to want to sell the Ninja!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

The glare is from the crystal. I have a horrible astigmatism and glares kill my eyes.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Its now FS in sales corner. At this rate, the MM will be my only watch. LOL And somehow, Im OK with that.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> The glare is from the crystal. I have a horrible astigmatism and glares kill my eyes.


Try a Darth, the flat sapphire won't give you the crazy glare issues. Plus the whole watch is just cooler.

sort of the difference between the Val Kilmer batman and the Christian Bale batman. Both cool action heroes but there was only one Dark Knight.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

Tuna vs 4205










48 vs 38


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Ottovonn said:


> Damn nice Darth Tuna! I love mine a lot. I'm going to be wearing it more often now that summer's fast approaching. Enjoy yours in the best.


Thanks, I absolutely love the darth tuna, though today being a work day, wore my MM300 instead for the office. Still need to find a way to introduce it into the rotation without the missus finding out, may be I can pass it off as one of my existing G-Shocks...

It is getting to winter for us down here, I was worried that the tuna won't fit under long sleeves, but it actually fits surprisingly well, as long as it is not a tight cuff


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm struggling to put my Darth Tuna on NATO, the strap is too thick to go under the spring bar. How are you guys getting around this problem? I have already tried thin spring bars with fat ends and still couldn't thread the strap underneath the spring bar. Should I be using curved spring bars? Any curved bars with fat ends?


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Dont squeeze in the nato, instead take out your spring bar and put nato in the groove and stick in the spring bar afterwards


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

sonykurniawan said:


> Dont squeeze in the nato, instead take out your spring bar and put nato in the groove and stick in the spring bar afterwards


I did try that, but felt like I'll need three hands to hold the strap and watch in place, whilst juggling the spring bar and the spring bar tool... I'll give it another shot over the weekend


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Its do-able though but tight fit. Take your time and dont rush or else you might scratch your back case.
Good luck mate


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Strapcode Hexad super oyster

If any of you have tried this strap could you confirm for me if this was a shiny black PVD finish or a matte finish. I'm thinking about trying this on my Darth but a shiny finish would not work on that watch at all.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Today on blue calf leather, something diffrent for a change:


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

After allowing my membership to lapse, I'm back in the Tuna Club......SBBN037 Blue.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Crater said:


> Today on blue calf leather, something diffrent for a change:


Nice... where's that strap from?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Welcome back, love the Bluna!



Howa said:


> After allowing my membership to lapse, I'm back in the Tuna Club......SBBN037 Blue.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

jhanna1701 said:


> Nice... where's that strap from?


Bought it on ebay from seller dennisximag (or dennisximang), tons of straps like this, all the colors you can imagine.


----------



## kartadmin (Jan 11, 2016)

the black pvd style is simply superb. you gotta have the wrist size i suppose to wear this one!!


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Drudge said:


>


Great picture. What editing program is that?


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Drudge said:


>


LOVE that shot, outstanding.


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

I've made a https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/diver-lume-comparison-3249409.html - obviously the Tuna won


----------



## JohannesK (Oct 22, 2014)

SBBN033 blending into its natural environment:


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

kartadmin said:


> the black pvd style is simply superb. you gotta have the wrist size i suppose to wear this one!!


No issues with this one, very easy to wear since its compact in size, wouldnt say its a big watch. I have 6.7" wrist and fits really good


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

A few shots of the Blue Tuna on Strapcode Hexad Oyster with a Seiko MM ratcheting strap.............


----------



## JohannesK (Oct 22, 2014)

WiZARD7 said:


> I've made a https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/diver-lume-comparison-3249409.html - obviously the Tuna won


Well thought-through test and stunning results. Many thanks!

Given that Seiko divers are in a league of their own when it comes to lume, it would be interesting to do a Seiko-specific test. I.e. various generation Tunas against Monsters and/or Sumos (also mixing in specimen of various generations including the latest one with claimed improved lume).


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

R.Palace said:


> Great picture. What editing program is that?


Its the Color Splash App from the Android store.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I had the pleasure of meeting up with fellow WIS eric198234 a few weeks ago. We had coffee, exchanged some straps and of course talked watches. I had my 017 and he had his 035. I was very impressed with the Ninja in person! The feel of the new rubber strap, new dial layout, the subtle layers in the dial, black day/date wheel, the brushed shroud and of course the new lume! Up to this point I've been content with my 017 as my only Tuna. Before seeing the 035 in the flesh the itch of adding a black Tuna has been easy to ignore. Now not so much. Every time I look at pics and reviews of the 035..the 'other' all black Tuna creeps into my head..yeah we all know which one that is..uh oh it seems I've underestimated the power of the Dark Side. For now here is a quick and dirty wrist shot of the 035.


----------



## JohannesK (Oct 22, 2014)

The 'dressy Tuna':


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Ninja on a new Toxic NATO - why did I wait so long to jump on the Toxic bandwagon? EXCELLENT straps!


----------



## zhallock (Jun 20, 2014)

My favorite way to wear my Tuna is a green NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zhallock (Jun 20, 2014)

This thing just looks so good on green!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

No fakes here. Tuna getting the third degree under the UV lights of an ID checker:


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko TUNA SBBN015

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

More green ...,


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok, you guys talked me into it - green Toxic NATO it is, for today, at least!


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

Big fat Gunny Canvas Verte


----------



## XR159 (Apr 14, 2013)

Guys need some advice. Saw brand new SBBN015 selling for USD1500 in website, seller from Hong Kong. Do you think worth paying?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

XR159 said:


> Guys need some advice. Saw brand new SBBN015 selling for USD1500 in website, seller from Hong Kong. Do you think worth paying?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

XR159 said:


> Guys need some advice. Saw brand new SBBN015 selling for USD1500 in website, seller from Hong Kong. Do you think worth paying?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, for 1500 USD, you can buy a Darth tuna


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

aalin13 said:


> No, for 1500 USD, you can buy a Darth tuna


Maybe the price is up because of discontinued model... real price for this more or less $1000

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

XR159 said:


> Guys need some advice. Saw brand new SBBN015 selling for USD1500 in website, seller from Hong Kong. Do you think worth paying?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely not


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










1000m, but can it survive a breakfast with baby??? The struggle is real, fam...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Lume from the deep... well, the deep of my garage anyway...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

SBBN017 Tuna arrived yesterday! Found a NOS on Yahoo auctions Japan. Thought I would post a few pics and initial impressions.










- Yahoo auctions through Buyee was easy to deal with. I was able to use paypal to provide some level of protection and my watch arrived 10 days after I won the auction - not bad considering the watch was shipped domestically, then sent EMS by Buyee and held at customs for a few days. All in I was still into the watch for less than the cheapest new 033 I could find.

- Some things I noticed having never seen a Tuna in person:

- Brushed hands look amazing!

- Silver paint on the chapter ring looks quality. Always thought it was white

- Lume on the hands is slightly darker than the dial markings in the light. Has to do with lume painted on metal I guess. Always bugged me on my SKX007 but ok with it on the Tuna.

- Nice combo of matte and polished finishes gives it a quality look.

- Second hand hits the markers perfectly. Bezel is off a very small amount - not enough to bug me.

- Like it on the stock rubber - tried a zulu and it seems too thin and a bracelet is almost too much bling for my tastes.

- Crown machining is slightly sharp.

- Like everyone says it does wear smaller than specs would suggest but this is still a large watch. My daily wear lately has been a 38mm Hamilton so it was a shock putting this on. Still wears a lot smaller than my Kinetic Tuna and is a perfect daily wear size for my 8" wrist.

- If wearing a dive watch for daily wear is like having an SUV for your daily commute, then wearing a Tuna is like driving an SUV with a lift, big tires, bull bar and a snorkel. Never seen a tougher looking watch. Luckily it actually is a tough watch!

For those that made it this far into my ramblings I have a question - my date of manufacture is Nov/2014 but my change battery is marked for second quarter of 2021 which is 5 years from now - is this right? Always assumed the case back was marked at the factory. Do dealers mark the caseback for 5 years from when the watch sells?

Few gratuitous pics:

























Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

SBBN015

Seiko SBBN015 TUNA by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Beautiful composition!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Friday = Seiko TUNA SBBN015

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

Anyone have a spare sbbn015 bezel insert (bezel + insert is fine too) they want to sell? PM me if you do....


----------



## Petrolicious88 (Jan 4, 2016)

Any idea on where I can get aftermarket shrouds?


----------



## XR159 (Apr 14, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Try yobokies. email him with you question or request on [email protected]. When he confirms that he have what you want, pay him via paypal and thats about it.

Here's a link to check out what they offer
http://s161.photobucket.com/user/yobokies/library/?sort=3&page=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Saturday=Tunaday









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

A Kain Heritage croc strap; dark gray with charcoal stitching.

I didn't think an exotic strap would work on a Tuna but it does.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^Tunagator.


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Thinking of selling my sbbn013 darth tuna to fund for sbbn031..
Is it a bad silly move?


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Tuna on vintage leather

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Can any 033 owners with the polished shroud update us as to how scratch resistant the diashield coating is and what state the shrouds are in after a few months or more of wear?


----------



## newtog330 (Aug 5, 2015)

SBBN029

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Cant resist a good offer


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna Tuesday.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

The first strap I put on my Tuna other than the original... :-!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Like the combo a lot, as it adds some fun color but doesn't overdo it. 
The nato should be brushed ss though


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

SBBN015 for my WOTD









Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tyre777 (Jul 25, 2009)

Chuuna!!










Sent from space using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Seppia said:


> Like the combo a lot, as it adds some fun color but doesn't overdo it.
> The nato should be brushed ss though


Yes you're right, the hardware should be brushed SS.. ;-) I didn't buy this strap specifically for the Tuna though. Already had it on a different watch that was black IP plated. Have a couple other straps coming with brushed SS hardware.


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

Pachoe said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


How are you finding the scratch resistance of the diashield coating? How is your polished shroud looking after a few months of wear?


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

boy_wonder said:


> How are you finding the scratch resistance of the diashield coating? How is your polished shroud looking after a few months of wear?


I got it on february; diashield coating is amazing; not a single hair line scratch; The shroud looks like the first day.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'll throw this out thereb about Diashield

On my Shogun after about 1 yr of frequent wear, it started to pick up some fine scratches. It appears that the coating wears off a bit over time? 

Maybe the application of it on SS is better than titanium. My mm300 012 seemed to be almost perfect after 9 months. 

Your mileage may vary. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Petrolicious88 said:


> Any idea on where I can get aftermarket shrouds?


Check partprof on eBay.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

With a Toxic Nato with blasted hardware









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Golden tuna serviced


----------



## Aaron Shapiro (Jul 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Sold my 009 last winter and regretted it ever since. I rarely (re: never) buy the same watch after selling, but made an exception by downgrading to the 035. Drilled lugs and the reduction in size was just what the doctor ordered - back in black and it feels so good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I just bought some single shoulder spring bars for my orange monster so I thought I'd post the link for our Tunas. My go to bracelet for my Tuna is a Panatime PU and like most aftermarket straps / bracelets it uses 1.78mm diameter spring bars. Below are the links to single shoulder spring bars for our Tunas;

*- 1.78mm diameter*
5 X 22mm X 1 78mm Shoulderless S BAR 316L S S 1 1mm Thick Ends 2 8mm Extensions | eBay

*- 2.5mm diameter (factory size fat spring bars)*
5 X 22mm X 2 5mm X 1 2mm Ends AND 2 8mm Extensions Shoulderless S BAR 316L S S | eBay

I like these spring bars because the tips (pivot points) are 2.8mm compared to the stock Seiko bars which are only 1.10mm. Being more than doubled in length they'll extend all the way into the drilled lug holes.


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Dominating at the park; keeping this bench warm is such hard work...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrolicious88 (Jan 4, 2016)

Two Brothers:


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

those leather straps really look great on those two. Really works!


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Petrolicious88 said:


> Two Brothers:
> 
> View attachment 8389882


Wow. I've gotta get an MM300. That thing is sharp. (The automatic, NOT the tuna!!!! )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azif (Jan 8, 2014)

Hmm was asked the other day if I had a Rolex on. And "is it a sub?"


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

Tuna Cousins from Land and Sea, battling for the wrist spot for "dress down Friday"

Tough choice for me...I don't want to upset anyone


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Messing around with some rubbers


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Playing around with some NATO straps. This one is for the upcoming Independence day holiday...


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Good evening 

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

A little color for Friday night!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

Look at that Awesome Lume from SBBN017! Have a great weekend!

Rolex Date 15200 / Steinhart OVM / SARB059 / SRP581 / 6139-7100 / SBDX001 / SBBN017


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Tuna on a rally leather strap? This is madness!

Seiko SBBN015 TUNA by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

Perfect dress watch:
Alas, I sold this watch last week to a fellow WUS member. It was fun while it lasted, but new watch adventures waits for me.


----------



## Petrolicious88 (Jan 4, 2016)

Old School "Tuna" with its brother the MM300:


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

janiboi said:


> Perfect dress watch:
> Alas, I sold this watch last week to a fellow WUS member. It was fun while it lasted, but new watch adventures waits for me.


I'm sure you'll be back.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Tuna on Alligator:


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Time4Playnow said:


> Tuna on Alligator:


Beautiful strap. From where was it procured?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

jwalke said:


> Beautiful strap. From where was it procured?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Got it from Panatime. It's the genuine Hornback Alligator strap. I'm very happy with it. After a little fiddling I was even able to fit the fat spring bars in the strap. (although, they will be staying in there - I will use other spring bars when I want to change straps)


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Time4Playnow said:


> Thanks! Got it from Panatime. It's the genuine Hornback Alligator strap. I'm very happy with it. After a little fiddling I was even able to fit the fat spring bars in the strap. (although, they will be staying in there - I will use other spring bars when I want to change straps)


Nice. I'd thought of getting a Panatime strap for a Breitling; I think you just sealed the deal for me! Cheers!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

azif said:


> Hmm was asked the other day if I had a Rolex on. And "is it a sub?"


How drunk was the guy?


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Seppia said:


> How drunk was the guy?


I would triple-like this post if it were possible... Just sayin'...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azif (Jan 8, 2014)

Seppia said:


> How drunk was the guy?


Sober and he was wearing a Vostok so I would have thought he should have known better.

Maybe I just look like the Rolex type of guy


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Double post, sorry. See below


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

azif said:


> Sober and he was wearing a Vostok so I would have thought he should have known better.
> 
> Maybe I just look like the Rolex type of guy











Azif?


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Another strap option for the 035, grey nato... Liking this a lot and this particular nato is a bit more firm then other natos I have so it's perfect to balance the Tuna, others natos aren't that good. For a smaller watch it might be too firm, but works really well on this one.


----------



## dashdaddy (Jun 5, 2016)

Quick question. Why is the price of the tuna double the cost of a third generation monster? The monster is automatic, stainless steel, yet the tuna is so much more? I'm not bashing the tuna in any way. I recently acquired the Darth!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



dashdaddy said:


> Quick question. Why is the price of the tuna double the cost of a third generation monster? The monster is automatic, stainless steel, yet the tuna is so much more? I'm not bashing the tuna in any way. I recently acquired the Darth!


The automatic in the Monster is an entry level one, the tuna Quartz is a special kind of Quartz developed with surviving the harshest conditions in mind. 
Then the build quality is incomparable.

The sbgx065 is also a Quartz yet it costs 30 times an snk805 which is automatic.
You look at them live and you very quickly understand why.


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

dashdaddy said:


> Quick question. Why is the price of the tuna double the cost of a third generation monster? The monster is automatic, stainless steel, yet the tuna is so much more? I'm not bashing the tuna in any way. I recently acquired the Darth!


Basically because it's more than twice as good in terms of build quality, desireability and heritage
We should be thankful it's not made by Omega otherwise it would be $4k plus


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

dashdaddy said:


> Quick question. Why is the price of the tuna double the cost of a third generation monster? The monster is automatic, stainless steel, yet the tuna is so much more? I'm not bashing the tuna in any way. I recently acquired the Darth!


Higher water resistant and 7c46 is meant to be a higher end movement, plus some marketing differentiation for the Marinemaster badge are my guesses


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Guys, quick question...









...does it still look masculine atop a vacuum cleaner? I like a good watch. I like a clean floor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## rem (Feb 4, 2011)

When everything aligns...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMYAV8R (May 17, 2006)

My new to me SBDX011 "Emperor Tuna".


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Here's one that I should have never gotten rid of, THE DARTH, I've missed it since the day I dropped it off at the post office. Imagine my surprise today when I was browsing the Seiya site and saw an "old-style" SBBN013 still in stock. I jumped at it, put it in my cart and checked out. Immediately after paying it returned me to the previous page and my Darth I had just ordered changed before my very eyes to "out of stock".......I got the very last one, from Seiya at least!! My latest plan includes my Planet Ocean, MM300, and the Darth, everything else is on the chopping block. This pic is the one I sold, this is why I couldn't get it out of my head.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Howa said:


> Here's one that I should have never gotten rid of, THE DARTH, I've missed it since the day I dropped it off at the post office. Imagine my surprise today when I was browsing the Seiya site and saw an "old-style" SBBN013 still in stock. I jumped at it, put it in my cart and checked out. Immediately after paying it returned me to the previous page and my Darth I had just ordered changed before my very eyes to "out of stock".......I got the very last one, from Seiya at least!! My latest plan includes my Planet Ocean, MM300, and the Darth, everything else is on the chopping block. This pic is the one I sold, this is why I couldn't get it out of my head.


Funny thing, I got rid of a different watch recently (a Casio Protrek), and as soon as I sold it, regretted the decision. Bought it again immediately.

Then more recently, I was thinking of selling my Darth. Thankfully I banished those thoughts before it happened! :-! Still have it, and after wearing it some more, realized that I cannot part with it. (at least not now, perhaps not at all) 

It probably didn't hurt that I also looked again a few days back at the Seiko "History of dive watches" webpage, and from there is a link to another page with a little video of a test that was done with the Darth and the Emperor? Tuna in 2014, I believe. They strapped those watches to the outside of a submersible vehicle off of Japan's coast, and wanted to see how deep they could go before the watches would fail. The Darth lasted past 3,000m (it didn't implode or anything - the second hand just stopped running), while the automatic version did not fail until closer to 5,000m!! The watch certainly has some solid engineering to it! Not to mention unique, and killer, looks! Anyway, I'm very glad I decided to keep it!



jwalke said:


> Guys, quick question...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you were to add, say, a sundress to the equation, I think that would impinge greatly on the Darth's masculinity... (to say nothing of your own if you were wearing the sundress! :-d)

...but just a vacuum cleaner....nah, don't think it hurts the Darth's image at all. (yours, perhaps a little??) LOL


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Here is the pic of the tunas at breaking point. Credit Seiya


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Time4Playnow said:


> If you were to add, say, a sundress to the equation, I think that would impinge greatly on the Darth's masculinity... (to say nothing of your own if you were wearing the sundress! :-d)
> 
> ...but just a vacuum cleaner....nah, don't think it hurts the Darth's image at all. (yours, perhaps a little??) LOL


May the sundress never re-appear and may you receive many likes!!!

Lololol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

So I am seriously infatuated with the Ninja Tuna SBBN035.....have sold a bunch of my rotation over the last 3 weeks an D am waiting for the good old PayPal funds to actually hit my account.....my question to the Tunaheads is this......what the heck is the lug width?......I have seen various forums/articles peg it at 22mm, then some at 21.5mm and Strapcode list multiple straps at 21.5mm.......so which is it?.....thanks in advance....


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> So I am seriously infatuated with the Ninja Tuna SBBN035.....have sold a bunch of my rotation over the last 3 weeks an D am waiting for the good old PayPal funds to actually hit my account.....my question to the Tunaheads is this......what the heck is the lug width?......I have seen various forums/articles peg it at 22mm, then some at 21.5mm and Strapcode list multiple straps at 21.5mm.......so which is it?.....thanks in advance....


I'm fairly certain every Tuna ever made has been 22mm. Regardless, your 035 will definitely be 22mm.


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> So I am seriously infatuated with the Ninja Tuna SBBN035.....have sold a bunch of my rotation over the last 3 weeks an D am waiting for the good old PayPal funds to actually hit my account.....my question to the Tunaheads is this......what the heck is the lug width?......I have seen various forums/articles peg it at 22mm, then some at 21.5mm and Strapcode list multiple straps at 21.5mm.......so which is it?.....thanks in advance....





jwalke said:


> I'm fairly certain every Tuna ever made has been 22mm. Regardless, your 035 will definitely be 22mm.


Every 300 meter 7C46 powered tuna at least. The old AGS Kinetic Tuna and Mini Tuna were both 20mm I believe. Strapcode sells bracelets that have 21.5mm ends to fit inside the 22mm gap.


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

ganson said:


> Every 300 meter 7C46 powered tuna at least. The old AGS Kinetic Tuna and Mini Tuna were both 20mm I believe. Strapcode sells bracelets that have 21.5mm ends to fit inside the 22mm gap.


Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

035 on black canvas... And I can confirm 22mm lugs. Not 21,5, not 20,8... It's 22mm


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Love that signed crown!









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Crater said:


> 035 on black canvas... And I can confirm 22mm lugs. Not 21,5, not 20,8... It's 22mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Funny that we were talking about the 035. My buddy's came in today, here's his obligatory lume shot:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Short lug to lug, thick compact size, every strap looks good on it, not sure why I waited so long for Tuna


----------



## peterbar77 (Feb 19, 2016)

Sorry for this, but why is it "tuna"?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

peterbar77 said:


> Sorry for this, but why is it "tuna"?


The case shape resembles a can of tuna


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## GGTK (Sep 4, 2009)

Vacuum test..


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

K, so I have scraped my bucks together, selling off several rarely worn watches over the last few weeks and have finally got all my $ from good old PayPal......now the dilemma - SBBN035 or SBBN033........ They are within a few bucks of each other on the usual sites - creation and seiya for example, and while I was initially drawn into this by the ninja, I find myself second guessing and looking at the 033 as well.....I have a couple of darker watches (my SUN023, Altichron, and SRP655 are all black or thereabouts), so I do really like the colour of the ninja....but then I have a bunch of SS...so while I realize it's down to me, and I am in no way asking for anyone else to make the final decision, I guess I would just love to hear from current owners of either watch - why that model?....strap options?...etc......now in my case, whichever way I go, they will likely end up on an engineer or oyster - I find SS bracelets more comfortable, and I do actually swim/snorkel with my watch....so any bracelet pics (SS or PVD) would be appreciated.......waffle, waffle, waffle - yeah, I know, decide for yourself!...but hey, some innocent enabling is not a bad thing, and after all, is that not what WUS is really about? Enabling those with the same sickness!.....thanks guys!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

SBBN033 is so versatile!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> K, so I have scraped my bucks together, selling off several rarely worn watches over the last few weeks and have finally got all my $ from good old PayPal......now the dilemma - SBBN035 or SBBN033........ They are within a few bucks of each other on the usual sites - creation and seiya for example, and while I was initially drawn into this by the ninja, I find myself second guessing and looking at the 033 as well.....I have a couple of darker watches (my SUN023, Altichron, and SRP655 are all black or thereabouts), so I do really like the colour of the ninja....but then I have a bunch of SS...so while I realize it's down to me, and I am in no way asking for anyone else to make the final decision, I guess I would just love to hear from current owners of either watch - why that model?....strap options?...etc......now in my case, whichever way I go, they will likely end up on an engineer or oyster - I find SS bracelets more comfortable, and I do actually swim/snorkel with my watch....so any bracelet pics (SS or PVD) would be appreciated.......waffle, waffle, waffle - yeah, I know, decide for yourself!...but hey, some innocent enabling is not a bad thing, and after all, is that not what WUS is really about? Enabling those with the same sickness!.....thanks guys!


That is a good dilemma to have 

I have the 035, love the look of black watches, putting diffrent straps really changes the watch. I already have the black monster so that was my main decision also why I went for black Tuna. But seeing how much I like the Tuna, the way it sits on my wrist and the overall look, it probably won't be long before I get some SS Tuna too. Amazing watches, can't oversell it.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Crater said:


> Short lug to lug, thick compact size, every strap looks good on it, not sure why I waited so long for Tuna


My thoughts exactly. That's why I have this coming next week.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice, congrats, you'll love it  Hope you have some straps prepared, although the original rubber is so good you can just wear it and wear it without any need to change, very comfortable.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Another strap option I tried today, green canvas. Canvas straps are light but thick and very supportive, feels great on the wrist. Also looks great with PVD/DLC...


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Crater said:


> Another strap option I tried today, green canvas. Canvas straps are light but thick and very supportive, feels great on the wrist. Also looks great with PVD/DLC...


Is the buckle PVD?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Fellow Tuna lovers - what's the easiest way to go about getting a lumed bezel for either my 013 or 015? I should add that I'm not handy/mechanically inclined, so take that as you will.

I figured I'd post this here instead of main board for now...

I love this thread!!!


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



THG said:


> Is the buckle PVD?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No, it's polished, non-Seiko. But you could put PVD buckle from the rubber strap on it...


----------



## Pierce 68 (Jun 15, 2013)

I have this coming this week


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Crater said:


> Another strap option I tried today, green canvas. Canvas straps are light but thick and very supportive, feels great on the wrist. Also looks great with PVD/DLC...


wow that looks good!.....is that a NATO or a 2 piece? And of the always asked question "where'd you get it?"....thanks!...and have I mentioned I love the 035!


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Maddog1970 said:


> wow that looks good!.....is that a NATO or a 2 piece? And of the always asked question "where'd you get it?"....thanks!...and have I mentioned I love the 035!


It's a canvas strap, 2 piece, not nato/zulu type... Got it on ali-ekspress  It was $1.90, oh so comfortable and thick, it's perfect for me. WUS won't let me link there, but if you search for 22mm canvas strap green, you should find it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Crater said:


> It's a canvas strap, 2 piece, not nato/zulu type... Got it on ali-ekspress  It was $1.90, oh so comfortable and thick, it's perfect for me. WUS won't let me link there, but if you search for 22mm canvas strap green, you should find it.


You drove the price up $4.80 now!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*



valuewatchguy said:


> You drove the price up $4.80 now!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It would be still a steal but can't be  Just checked and its still 1.90$/piece. Its the same photo as I posted above


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Maddog1970 said:


> K, so I have scraped my bucks together, selling off several rarely worn watches over the last few weeks and have finally got all my $ from good old PayPal......now the dilemma - SBBN035 or SBBN033...I know, decide for yourself!...but hey, some innocent enabling is not a bad thing, and after all, is that not what WUS is really about? Enabling those with the same sickness!.....thanks guys!


Welcome to the Tuna Club, there is no turning back now. Between the 035 & 033 I'd go with the 033. I have the 017 and yes there are some differences between the two, but I absolutely love the all steel look + the combination of finishes. For what it's worth, my favorite 300m new generation Tuna is the 037. Now for some enabling...I have seen the 035 in person a couple times over the last month or so. It looks incredible in person, I really like it. The issue for me is that it makes me want the Darth! I know if got the Ninja it would only be a matter of time before flippin' it and giving into the Darth. To me it's the ultimate all black Tuna. So, pick up the 033 to satisfy your 300m void and then get the Darth to fill the 1000m void. Now you have your Tuna bases covered...I forgot, add in a Golden Tuna & a Spring Drive, then you are good.


----------



## rem (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't forget SBDX011, the Emperor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

rem said:


> Don't forget SBDX011, the Emperor.


That one too..I knew some other enablers would chime in


----------



## JohannesK (Oct 22, 2014)

"I guess I would just love to hear from current owners of either watch - why that model?....strap options?...etc......"

For me choosing between the 035 Ninja Tuna and the 033 Flashy Tuna was easy: I went for the all-steel model. As Pachoe mentioned: this is Without doubt the most versatile Tuna. I have yet to find myself in a setting ('board or beach') which would render this 'posh tool watch' out-of-place on my wrist. 

Also I can add, although I consider myself a bracelet person, I am very pleased with the silicon strap that comes with the watch. It is extremely comfortable, and avoids the attention being drawn away from the watch itself.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Old and tired, seen better days, relaxing on a sunday afternoon..


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

When I get my Tuna (SBBN033), I may consider a Strapcode Endmill bracelet for it. Can someone confirm what size bracelet to get? I noticed on Strapcode's website that many of the Tuna bracelets are listed as 21.5MM even thou I thought the Tuna had 22MM lugs. Can anyone confirm this through first hand experience? Do you have pictures you could post too. Thanks.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Fuji-san ;-)


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

tekong said:


> Old and tired, seen better days, relaxing on a sunday afternoon..


Dunnt get better than that!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

fordy964 said:


> Fuji-san ;-)


Very cool!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

You guys are killing me!.......I had 100% decided on the 035......I saw it on a black engineer or oyster, maybe a green or brown NATO, fitting nicely into my Seiko collection (pic below - just sold my SKX009 to help fund this purchase!).......and now the 033 is creeping into the back of my mind, tugging at my synapses, casting doubt on the previously decided 100% "I'm getting a ninja tuna" decision......I still have a week to decide, as apparently PayPal (shock horror) still needs another 3-5 business days to get me my $s.......so c'mon, continue to torture me with pics of you 033 or 035, and hopefully when I hit that "confirm" button next week, I won't instantly be lusting after the one I didn't purchase!







Oh, talking of PVD bracelets - any pics of a 035 on those would be great!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Fathers Day! Spending mine at the pool.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

PayPal funds cleared and trigger pulled.....SBBN035 on its way to me as soon as Singapore wakes up!


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Sort of a Tuna!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm baaack........


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Jul 1, 2013)

Going on a year with the Darth Tuna

View attachment DSC_0636.jpg


----------



## Cauchy (May 18, 2015)

The tuna has not yet quite clicked with me, but this thread is certainly making it harder to resist. The history behind them and the depth test to failure definitely add some interest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

Waiting!!


----------



## panaria12 (Jul 2, 2013)

Morethan1 said:


> Dunnt get better than that!


Perfect!


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Mine rare LE "Blue ocean"...


----------



## sleeppygap (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

Can someone tell me if the darth tuna 025 with quartz movement , if the battery can be changed by an authorized seiko centre or if would have to go back to japan
im in Australia so if anyone knows chime in thanks


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

65rob said:


> Can someone tell me if the darth tuna 025 with quartz movement , if the battery can be changed by an authorized seiko centre or if would have to go back to japan
> im in Australia so if anyone knows chime in thanks


I have no idea, but I'm assuming since they are selling it via the Sydney boutique, at worst I can get Seiko to send it back for me and take care of the transportation


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Haven't worn the tuna in months, only gained a couple seconds


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

what's everyone think about the new Prospex 200M SBDB018 and Prospex 200M SBDB017 spring drive models?









Personaly,i think it's fantastic |>


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Depends on the price.

Is that a ceramic bezel?


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Barn0081 said:


> what's everyone think about the new Prospex 200M SBDB018 and Prospex 200M SBDB017 spring drive models?
> 
> View attachment 8536042
> 
> ...


Now that's a nice looking Seiko. Good pic.


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

Quick question- are the springbars for the SBBN015 2.5 mm? I need to get some extras. Any reason not to go with them and get 1.78 instead?

Joel


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Robotaz said:


> ^^^ Depends on the price.
> 
> Is that a ceramic bezel?


The specs I saw definitely indicated ceramic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Changing things up with the 24mm Isofrane.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Barn0081 said:


> what's everyone think about the new Prospex 200M SBDB018 and Prospex 200M SBDB017 spring drive models?
> 
> View attachment 8536042
> 
> ...


Very expensive for the spring drive model.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

*You accept me into the club?*


----------



## ijob007 (Jul 8, 2014)

Just introducing myself. Will post a pic of my Submariner SRP639 when I'm allowed 

-----------------------------
Sent from the back of Michael Caine's Mini Cooper S, Italy. Holding on for dear life...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Fish on! Tuna has arrived.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Man I hate waiting.....my Ninja is winging its way from Japan as I type this......haven't decided if tracking is a blessing or a curse....on the one hand, I know my watch is on a plane over the pacific, but on the other hand I KNOW MY WATCH IS ON A PLANE OVER THE PACIFIC!.....aaahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Tunas on new rubber. Black ISOfrane and ToxicNATO orange. 

As a side note, I've discovered the wonderful utility of drilled lugs when it comes to strap changing! (or should I say, the difficulty of removing a strap on a watch withOUT drilled lugs!!) Had a much more difficult time with the Darth!! :rodekaart


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Just found and added this nice 1981 Tuna, 7C46...
inside3 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

How does the toxic nato compare to the isofrane?

Joel


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Solomander said:


> How does the toxic nato compare to the isofrane?
> 
> Joel


I find the Tox rubber (those currently available) every bit comparable. The Tox fits me better; it's shorter but then again I'm not a diver and don't need the strap to fit over a wetsuit.

It has no vanilla smell which to me is a plus.

Isofrane has the upside for the buckle finish but that doesn't warrant a $100 up charge


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

R.Palace said:


> I find the Tox rubber (those currently available) every bit comparable. The Tox fits me better; it's shorter but then again I'm not a diver and don't need the strap to fit over a wetsuit.
> 
> It has no vanilla smell which to me is a plus.
> 
> Isofrane has the upside for the buckle finish but that doesn't warrant a $100 up charge


I would have to agree. I never had an Isofrane before (or Toxic rubber for that matter) but I had to try one, given all of the raves on here about them. I happened to receive both of these straps around the same time, so it was natural for me to compare the two.

As you can see in the pics the Toxic rubber is quite a bit shorter. I don't need it to fit over a wetsuit either, but if it were any shorter it wouldn't work on my 7.25" wrist. As it is, it's just long enough.

Neither one has any objectionable smells as far as I can tell. The Isofrane seems to be somewhat more pliable, seems somehow a bit more "rubbery" or a little softer. I really like the buckles on each of them. The RS DLC buckle is beautiful and no doubt a quality buckle, but quite pricey at a $50 upcharge.

All in all, I'm glad I got the Isofrane for the Darth. But, the value is certainly there for the Toxic rubber strap!! At $25 vs. $150, there is no comparison in cost. I've actually since ordered another Toxic rubber strap - in Navy. ;-) Not sure if I'll get any other Isofranes or not..


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Time4Playnow said:


> I would have to agree. I never had an Isofrane before (or Toxic rubber for that matter) but I had to try one, given all of the raves on here about them. I happened to receive both of these straps around the same time, so it was natural for me to compare the two.
> 
> As you can see in the pics the Toxic rubber is quite a bit shorter. I don't need it to fit over a wetsuit either, but if it were any shorter it wouldn't work on my 7.25" wrist. As it is, it's just long enough.
> 
> ...


Would you be able to measure the length of the isofrane please? I know the toxicnatos are 120/80mm, but can't find the information on the isofranes. By the way, I just received the borealis straps, and they are 130/75mm, and have a higher quality than the toxicnato rubbers. The buckle is thicker and heftier, and the rubber itself much softer and more pliable. No need to boil these, they fit really well out of the box. Still thinking about trying out isofranes though, despite the price, just worried about the length on my small wrist


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Time4Playnow said:


> I would have to agree. I never had an Isofrane before (or Toxic rubber for that matter) but I had to try one, given all of the raves on here about them. I happened to receive both of these straps around the same time, so it was natural for me to compare the two.
> 
> As you can see in the pics the Toxic rubber is quite a bit shorter. I don't need it to fit over a wetsuit either, but if it were any shorter it wouldn't work on my 7.25" wrist. As it is, it's just long enough.
> 
> ...


Would you be able to measure the length of the isofrane please? I know the toxicnatos are 120/80mm, but can't find the information on the isofranes. By the way, I just received the borealis straps, and they are 130/75mm, and have a higher quality than the toxicnato rubbers. The buckle is thicker and heftier, and the rubber itself much softer and more pliable. No need to boil these, they fit really well out of the box. Still thinking about trying out isofranes though, despite the price, just worried about the length on my small wrist


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Isofrane is 130/75


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Trying out a new strap today.........


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Howa said:


> Trying out a new strap today.........


Nice! Where is it from?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Any Spring Drive owners care to comment on this one? Specifically if the upgrade from the Darth is worth it.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Solomander said:


> Quick question- are the springbars for the SBBN015 2.5 mm? I need to get some extras. Any reason not to go with them and get 1.78 instead?
> Joel


Hey Joel, the Seiko OEM "Fat" springbars are 2.5 mm and those come stock on your SBBN015. If you're using a Seiko strap I'd stick with that size. There are aftermarket straps that don't accept the Seiko Fat bars so for those you'll want the 1.78 mm ones. If you do go with the 1.78 mm for aftermarket straps make sure you get ones that have the 1.1 mm ends.


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks a lot – I ordered some new spring bars on Amazon. Happy accessorizing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

Solomander said:


> Thanks a lot - I ordered some new spring bars on Amazon. Happy accessorizing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Hadley-Roma strap. I'm very happy with it Wish that the buckle was brushed instead of polished, but not a big deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Solomander said:


> Hadley-Roma strap. I'm very happy with it Wish that the buckle was brushed instead of polished, but not a big deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing scotch brite won't fix


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Solomander said:


> Thanks a lot - I ordered some new spring bars on Amazon. Happy accessorizing!


You're welcome.

Regarding your buckle, as R. Palace mentioned above, it's easy to turn a polished buckle into a brushed buckle.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

SBBN007...
Seiko Tuna fishing boat montage by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Tuna ' crop circle '
Watchadoo 5 link


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

Back in the game with these two. Tuna on iso is the best summer watch imo.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

enlarged dial by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

I decided I needed bracelet for my Tuna so I ordered a Super Engineer I.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 8573714
> 
> 
> I decided I needed bracelet for my Tuna so I ordered a Super Engineer I.
> ...


Wow Jerry! I decided the same yesterday for my SBBN033 but Im radical and want to take the risk of trying something different; not endmill, not super oyster or super engineer; just ordered a super jubilee from strapcode too....... Let's see how it goes









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Here they have a pic of the super jubilee on a modded darth tuna; I think it will look better on the all ss SBBN033









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Pachoe said:


> Wow Jerry! I decided the same yesterday for my SBBN033 but Im radical and want to take the risk of trying something different; not endmill, not super oyster or super engineer; just ordered a super jubilee from strapcode too....... Let's see how it goes
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Great choice. I just bought an Endmill for my Turtle. The fit and finish on these bracelets is excellent. Getting another one from Strapcode for my Tuna was a no-brainer. The rubber strap that comes with the Tuna very comfortable and is of excellent quality but I just prefer bracelets.


----------



## Davegl1 (Mar 19, 2009)

I just sent my Tuna into Seiko for a new crystal and battery change. Couldn't have been easier and the watch looks great again. The battery was 8 years old and still ticking.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My SBBN035 has now entered Canada and is the hands of Canada Post......god help me!......so much for it being here last Friday....at this rate it will be NEXT Friday!.......right now my Ninja looks like this:


----------



## rem (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks like there's strapcode love in the air. I just got a hexad bracelet for my emperor...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XR159 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi, can anyone advise me the width of the sbbn015 clasp/buckle? 18/20/22mm? Tq :0)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna on a OD ToxicNato.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

XR159 said:


> Hi, can anyone advise me the width of the sbbn015 clasp/buckle? 18/20/22mm? Tq :0)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its 18mm


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Howa said:


> Trying out a new strap today.........


Ive looked at the blue version of this before.... ( blue came / blue SAT kanji match up well)
Hows the on wrist comfort?
Im getting a bit bored of the 24mm ISOfrane,,, I like the way this strap adds the width at the flair / balances out the head well.

good look . congrats


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Any Spring Drive owners care to comment on this one? Specifically if the upgrade from the Darth is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the sweep is mesmerizing.... I've heard owners complain about the high polis/ gloss shroud and its incompatibility with the tool watch vibe.

you caught the upgrade bug?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

matthew P said:


> the sweep is mesmerizing.... I've heard owners complain about the high polis/ gloss shroud and its incompatibility with the tool watch vibe.
> 
> you caught the upgrade bug?


Told you I missed having something a little bit special on my wrist after selling the mm 300.

Thought about the Spring Drive tuna or this









I'm more likely to add something 2 the Darth as opposed to using it as an upgrade. It just handles grab-and-go beater Duty so well.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron Shapiro (Jul 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*


----------



## Pierce 68 (Jun 15, 2013)

Joined the Tuna club today


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Aaron Shapiro (Jul 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Any Spring Drive owners care to comment on this one? Specifically if the upgrade from the Darth is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


~~~The SBDB009 (and the 013) is a nice watch. I bought one 3rd hand on the 27th of last month from WUS member NemoSkywalker. It was originally purchased new by Bill (BDC) in August of last year from an AD (Topper I believe) in the states. The 4 weeks that I've had it, it's getting 95% of my wrist time. FWIW, close second (in the wrist time dept.) is my SRP777, and what these two share in common is Seiko's wonderful silicone diver strap. Although the molding is different on these two in a few ways, I have an idea the silicone compound is the same. I get absolutely no irritation from wearing either of these two straps, and I leave both of these watches on 24/7

I'll say right up front, I'm a bit of a bastard at the family reunion, in that, before buying my SBDB009, I never was a fan of the Tuna. There, I said it<LOL> Seriously, I never was a fan of Seiko Tunas It wasn't that I disliked the design, rather, I never really found it inspiring. That said, I bought the watch for the 5r65 movement

I first became attracted to the Seiko spring drive via the SBGA series (029, 031), and when one came up for sale here on our classifieds (an 031), I was trying to figure out how I could get some money to buy the piece before someone else did. Luckily for me, the seller ended up trading it, so I didn't have a shot at buying it. I say luckily because in reality, I wanted the watch for it's movement more so than for the rest of the package. I already had an 114060, which the SBGA looks quite a bit like, although not entirely. Anyways, I soon found out doing some research, the 9r65 movement in the GS Spring Drive Divers, was available as the 5r65 in the SBDB009 and the SBDB013, the only difference being different rotor bridge finishing (nicer) on the GS watches

I should mention, a day or two before I bought Jose's watch, I got the itch to drive down to Old Northeast Jewelers in Tampa to look at an SBDB009 in person, as they had two in stock. When I first saw that watch and strapped it on, I was thunder struck, I had to have it, so I PM'd Jose and asked if his was still available. It was so I bought it. Not that anyone asked but I paid the $2K Jose was asking for his piece. He stated quite clearly in his ad the price was firm, and I was more than happy to pay that for it as the SBDB009 I looked at in Tampa was $3400 and quite frankly, Jose's piece was every bit as nice as the new one in the case. I'm not kidding!, I wouldn't be able to tell them apart. There wasn't a mark on his watch, which is a testament to the DLC coating Seiko uses on the Titanium shround, not to mention the hardness of the bezel. I don't think you could bump into a jagged brick wall and come away with a scratch on this watch, it's that tough, at least it seems so to me as I know I have bashed it against a few things a time or two and it looks good as new. I try to baby this watch, any watch I wear but chit happens, sometimes. Nothing has happened to this one

What else can I tell you about it?...well, it's a very black watch. Everything on it looks black, except sometimes the dial appears to have a green tint to it (sometimes). The Ti shroud in some light, from the side, doesn't look black, but from the top view, the way the edges of the shroud have been polished, it's very black, and so is the bezel, the dial, the band. It's a very black watch

Judging from the timing I've done with it comparing it to time.is, it's gaining about a second a week, and I like that! Did I mention that I bought this watch for it's movement? It's true and although I love mechanical watches, I prefer to wear those that keep good time. I probably should wear a quartz watch yet I don't care for the way the second hand moves on them. I do own one quartz watch, a Timex Weekender, the watch responsible for getting me back into wearing wrist watches. The weekender was my gateway watch into mechanical watches, again. I wore a few years and years ago (I'll turn 60 in Novemeber). After the Weekender I bought an Omega Speedmaster Professional (3570.50), then a Rolex Submariner, but fickle as I am, I wasn't satisfied with either, and went straight to Seiko and I have to say I have been quite satisfied with my Seiko divers from a design stand point, and for the most part, all of the Seiko divers i have acquired, with the exception of the 7002-700A, all have kept relatively good time (most seemingly within COSC specs), but none of them have been submitted to COSC for testing so it's conjecture that they run within that spec...

Before I forget, because of my spring drive Tuna, I have gained more of an appreciation for most Tunas. The Tuna look has grown on me, so to speak. I have truly gained an admiration (sorry if I'm repeating myself) for most Tunas but I prefer those with the darker appearance, and I can't compare this SBDB009 with the Darth, since I've never owned a Darth, but I will admit to looking at the Darth since owning the spring drive Tuna, and I rather enjoy it's look, despite it being a quartz watch. That said, I could actually entertain owning one, but feel it might be a bit redundant, while owning the SBDB009. I know, there are plenty of collectors here that would have no problem owning one of each, and while on that topic, I've never considered myself the collector type, even though I am keeping at least 6 watches at the moment (maybe it's 5?) Wait!, it is 6, in a way. I bought an SKX007 the other day, or at least I thought I did (the vendor has yet to ship=:-( On the 25th he told me it would take a couple days to prepare the watch for shipment. Here it is the 29th and it hasn't shipped yet. Sorry, but I digress

Although this watch is 50mm across, it doesn't look all that big on my wrist. I wear my watches on my left wrist which is 7.5" and expands to 7.75". I think those that wear long sleeve shirts as part of a regular uniform (office wear) would have a hard time fitting this 17mm tall watch, under their cuff. I wear T-shirts as a matter of course so I have no problems in that area, and I wear casual clothing so this spring drive Tuna fits with my clothing choices (IMO). Besides wearing T-shirts, I usually go for short pants and I have found I like the 511 line of shorts. They have a casual purposeful; look but more importantly, they wear like iron, and look smart to boot, but I mention my clothing choices as they tend to match the sport divers (time pieces) I wear

Not sure what else I could tell you about this watch, other than I have had nothing but great and complete satisfaction the short month I've owned and wore this SBDB009







Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

SBBN 017 on a Toxic NATO rubber. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Tuna Wednesday:


----------



## cortez (May 10, 2015)

matthew P said:


> the sweep is mesmerizing.... I've heard owners complain about the high polis/ gloss shroud and its incompatibility with the tool watch vibe.
> 
> you caught the upgrade bug?


Agreed. I'm typically in meetings 4-5 hours a day, and always catch someone looking (more like staring) at my MM600; it's the second hand sweeping motion that gets their attention. Polish and gloss are fine by me.... Ordered a Landmaster Spring Drive today... I'm officially a Spring Drive mesmerized watch wh*re. 

Sent from my SM-N9208


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Seiko Tuna fishing boat montage by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## panaria12 (Jul 2, 2013)

65rob said:


> Can someone tell me if the darth tuna 025 with quartz movement , if the battery can be changed by an authorized seiko centre or if would have to go back to japan
> im in Australia so if anyone knows chime in thanks


Depends on the point of purchase. If it came from a Japanese retailer I would send it there. If purchased from Seiko boutique in Sydney, back to them.


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

I joined the club today. Awesome watch!

I've read/heard that this watch wears smaller than the 47mm diameter, but you guys weren't kidding. It wears WAY smaller. Good for my relatively small 6.5" wrist.


----------



## zacinthus (May 8, 2016)

Just got my SBBN033 from Chino Watch Japan. Shipping took 3 days. My Damasko has now been relegated to watch #2

.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Finally...after what felt like years, but was actually 9 days (I guess express doesn't translate to Japanese?), my SBBN035 Ninja tuna is here.......I was prepared to be stunned, but I guess not prepared enuf, as this is a seriously nice watch....finishing is amazing, dial depth stunning, lume amazing, and everything lines up!......I have to say the rubber band with it is nice, but I took it off and tried on a bunch of straps before going with the oyster.....I have mashed up a red leather band with the Seiko hardware (keeper and buckle) that will likely be my ne t trial.......for now I am smitten with this combo, and apologies now to the other watches in my rotation that are going to suffer from a lack of wrist time due to this beast....pics below:


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

HaymondWong said:


> Seiko Tuna fishing boat montage by blingmeister, on Flickr


Love the crop circle dial.

Sent using telepathy.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I get it...after less than 24 hours with my ninja, I get it....this thing is mesmerizing.....








Also, and perhaps this is me and a product of the other watches I own, but it's the perfect size!......smaller than my SRP653/655 and SUN023, and maybe even my SRP639......I don't want to sound like I'm gushing, but the word "perfect" does keep coming up!.....comparison pic below:


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko Solar TUNA SBDN028 has arrived!

Seiko Solar TUNA SBDN028 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko Solar TUNA SBDN028 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko Solar TUNA SBDN028 by muchacho86, on Flickr

More pics and initial impressions are available on my blog


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

The Strapcode PVD Hexad Oyster has arrived.........


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Trying on leather today.....faded red/black strapsco band.......I gotta say, I understand why so many go leather for their tuna....


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

matthew P said:


> Ive looked at the blue version of this before.... ( blue came / blue SAT kanji match up well)
> Hows the on wrist comfort?
> Im getting a bit bored of the 24mm ISOfrane,,, I like the way this strap adds the width at the flair / balances out the head well.
> 
> good look . congrats


Hi, would you mind sharing the link to get the blue, green and I assume also white camo straps? Thanks in advance

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko Solar Tuna SBDN028

Seiko Solar TUNA SBDN028 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

On an engineer today....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Just couldn't help myself.....


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

2001 Tuna SBBN007 on a new orange zulu
indoors by curtain by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

SBBN037 Blue Tuna on Navy Watchgecko ZULUDIVER 328 Rubber NATO, with Prometheus Designs watch band compass.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

White or black shroud, it's still one of my favorite Seiko's:-!



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Water and Sun with the perfect summer watch.............happy 4th.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Trying out the rubber band today......initial impressions are good......like the rubber for the SRP 653/655, this may be a keeper!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

So, if I'm reading my case back correctly, my battery replacement should be due in the 1st part of 2021??


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

^ appears to be 1st Quarter 2021


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I got through 6 pages of this thread and something became Crystal clear.
If you don't go in the ocean and don't have a lot of disposable cash you need not notice these watches!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Maddog1970 said:


> So, if I'm reading my case back correctly, my battery replacement should be due in the 1st part of 2021??


Correct. Seiko says 5 years, however many have reported their batteries lasting 7 years, myself included..YMMV :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

I just received and installed the Super Engineer I that I ordered. It really gives the watch a different look. I prefer bracelets and I absolutely love this one.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Jerry P said:


> I just received and installed the Super Engineer I that I ordered. It really gives the watch a different look. I prefer bracelets and I absolutely love this one.
> 
> View attachment 8645906
> 
> ...


Looks awesome Jerry!! I'm waiting for a super jubilee for mine; let'see if it works.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

So, even with my kids laughing out loud, I have to admit I only just realized my iPad camera software can change a photo to black and white! Pretty cool! If only a few years behind my kids!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I got through 6 pages of this thread and something became Crystal clear.
> If you don't go in the ocean and don't have a lot of disposable cash you need not notice these watches!


i hear ya.....they are not cheap....they are an acquired taste....I 1st looked at them and was not a fan....then over many months they grew on me......then I would lurk the sales sites and eBay searching them out....checking out review videos on YouTube....then I became infatuated with the SBBN035.......I sold a bunch of older watches, ones that I hadn't worn for a while and waited for my funds to clear PayPal.....now I have one and I get it....if I could only own one watch for the rest of my days, the ninja would be it....just love it!


----------



## rem (Feb 4, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*















The Emperor where it belongs...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Back on the oyster and trying out the English day wheel today....


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*


















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Just got this orange iso so I had to try it on the Tuna.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Loving the new SBBN033


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

SBBN015 Tuna

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## kokmeng (Jun 7, 2013)

Quick question. Can a 6 - 6.3" wrist wear SBDB009? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Love my new 007 on a mil grey leather..
lume shot by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

So, how blue is the SBBN037?.......I am trying to decide, once I have sold a couple more watches, if I will get the 033 or 037......I have an SRP653 that is very blue (dial and bezel) and love it...just wondering how blue the 037 is in comparison?....so any pics of a 037 would be great, even better with a SRP653 next to it!.........I have seen (and continue to see) the 033, so need for pics of that!......unless you really wanna!

thanks!


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> So, how blue is the SBBN037?.......I am trying to decide, once I have sold a couple more watches, if I will get the 033 or 037......I have an SRP653 that is very blue (dial and bezel) and love it...just wondering how blue the 037 is in comparison?....so any pics of a 037 would be great, even better with a SRP653 next to it!.........I have seen (and continue to see) the 033, so need for pics of that!......unless you really wanna!
> 
> thanks!


I love mine! Kind of depends on the lighting....


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

"upgraded" from the Ninja a while back, and boy am i glad i did! Visual personification of bad*ss!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Back on the Darth tuna for the weekend










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

jhanna1701 said:


> View attachment 8672114
> View attachment 8672122
> View attachment 8672130
> View attachment 8672138
> ...


Is the wheel date also on blue? Btw...nice watch sir...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko Solar Tuna SBDN028 on bonetto flat vent

Seiko Solar TUNA SBDN028 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko Solar TUNA SBDN028 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko Solar TUNA SBDN028 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Had it a week now and loving it......settled on the oyster for now, but may switch to the factory rubber for my up coming vacation.......so far, accuracy is spot on, showing a match to the official NIST US pacific time!


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

yozemon said:


> Is the wheel date also on blue? Btw...nice watch sir...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


No, it's black.

Jamie


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

3rd Darth ( I think ), something wrong with me, hehe.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Afternoon switch to kanji and an engineer...


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Just received my Uncle Seiko 22mm waffle repro. Really digging how thin and light it is, and it seems to be breaking in well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

jwalke said:


> Just received my Uncle Seiko 22mm waffle repro. Really digging how thin and light it is, and it seems to be breaking in well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


strap looks amazing on your Darth.....


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> strap looks amazing on your Darth.....


Hey! Thanks!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 8695010


isofran looks real good on the Ninja....I guess I am struggling with straps for mine......I have tried both a PVD oyster and engineer, some leather and the required Natos, and just not feeling them!.....I do have a couple of 2 piece Natos on the way, but I keep coming back to the factory rubber!

Is it wrong of me, after hating on Seiko rubber bands, to secretly be in love with the OE strap on my Ninja?

well, gonna switch the engineer out for the rubber band and see how many days I can stand it!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> isofran looks real good on the Ninja....I guess I am struggling with straps for mine......I have tried both a PVD oyster and engineer, some leather and the required Natos, and just not feeling them!.....I do have a couple of 2 piece Natos on the way, but I keep coming back to the factory rubber!
> 
> Is it wrong of me, after hating on Seiko rubber bands, to secretly be in love with the OE strap on my Ninja?
> 
> well, gonna switch the engineer out for the rubber band and see how many days I can stand it!


That's my 015 with golgo shroud on an Obris Morgan. Is your Ninja OE strap the same as the Darth strap? I've heard good things about those. I've tried a Bonetto flat vent on mine but it just didn't feel substantial enough. Funny how our preferences change over time. I never liked Iso style straps until I wore one & now I love em. I've read a few member posts that like squeezing a 24 Isofrane on a Tuna, I think I'll try that next. No leather or cloth here, I'm always in the water, but I may try a jubilee type bracelet on one of my Skx's. I think the Borealis Iso is perfect on the Skx.


----------



## claradead (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)

Tunster


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Trying on an orange Hadley Roma....switched the Seiko hardware on to it and think I like it.....will hit upon a combo that I like soon!


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Chukar (Apr 5, 2014)

A little Sunday morning time with a ninja


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello All, would like to ask a quick question. I have a Sun023 and love the strap. Would like to buy this same strap for an Sun019. Can anyone be so kind as to point me in the direction of the Seiko OEM strap? A link or perhaps a part number would be much appreciated. Thanks so much. Mark


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna on a ToxicNato in my happy place.


----------



## ARMYAV8R (May 17, 2006)

After reading multiple posts about the Isofrane straps, I decided to put one on my SBDX011 "Emperor Tuna". I hadn't really noticed how small the OEM strap looked on it until I read some of the Isofrane posts and some had mentioned how small the tapered OEM strap looked on the Emperor. After reading that, I just couldn't "unsee" the smallness of the Seiko strap. I made an online purchase through AQUADIVE on 7/07. I purchased the 24mm black with the DLC RS buckle. Strap arrived today, I notched it to fit on both sides and installed it. I must say, it is a very comfortable strap, especially the two piece rubber keepers and it looks great. Highly recommended.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

Giving the Tuna a bath


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Back on the engineer we go.....


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Maddog1970 said:


> My SBBN035 has now entered Canada and is the hands of Canada Post......god help me!......so much for it being here last Friday....at this rate it will be NEXT Friday!.......right now my Ninja looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 8577554


"Ninja Vanish!"


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 8695010


What model is that? Insert is like the ninja but hands are like Darth, it's also 300m not 1000? And lugs/underside of case aren't pvd?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

jwalke said:


> Just received my Uncle Seiko 22mm waffle repro. Really digging how thin and light it is, and it seems to be breaking in well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Did you use the pvd Seiko hardware on this strap? Could we see a buckle side shot?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

THG said:


> What model is that? Insert is like the ninja but hands are like Darth, it's also 300m not 1000? And lugs/underside of case aren't pvd?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is simply an Sbbn015 with a Golgo LE shroud.


----------



## kokmeng.ng.1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi guys, I am planning to pick up a SBDB009/013 but not sure if I should buy it directly from Japan or how did u guys got urs?

I am from Malaysia by the way. Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Silvertriton (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi, I have recently bought a Ninja tuna but unsure on what metal strap to use. I like very much the flattened shark mesh but I am unsure about using a smaller diameter spring bar (1.78 or 2mm) even if the lug size is 1.1mm. I am pretty active and wear it 24/7. Am I being paranoid? is there in commerce a flattened shark mesh which can fit the standard fat spring bars (2.5mm) or at least 2mm? 
In case, I may opt as a second option on a super engineer II with adjustable ratchet diver's clasp, although still undecided between sandblasted or black PVD... Any suggestions and/or photos?
Many thanks


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Silvertriton said:


> Hi, I have recently bought a Ninja tuna but unsure on what metal strap to use. I like very much the flattened shark mesh but I am unsure about using a smaller spring bar (1.78 or 2mm) even if the lug size is 1.1mm. I am pretty active and wear it 24/7. Am I being paranoid? is there in commerce a flattened shark mesh which can fit the standard fat spring bars (2.5mm) or at least 2mm?
> In case, I may opt as a second option on a super engineer II with adjustable ratchet diver's clasp, although still undecided between sandblasted or black PVD... Any suggestions and/or photos?
> Many thanks


The Ninja is a great watch, love mine!.....u can read back thru the thread as I have played with strap options....I have mine on a strapcode engineer right now, and have to say, outside the OE rubber band (I know, shame on me!), the engineer looks and fits the best!....I am playing with the idea of a PVD endmill, but haven't pulled the trigger!













diameter


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

Hadley Romas are great. Strangely, one of the springbars comes unhooked easily, at least on my watch. Can't get it out, either.


----------



## Aaron Shapiro (Jul 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Tuna and cousin


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Silvertriton said:


> Hi, I have recently bought a Ninja tuna but unsure on what metal strap to use. I like very much the flattened shark mesh but I am unsure about using a smaller diameter spring bar (1.78 or 2mm) even if the lug size is 1.1mm. I am pretty active and wear it 24/7. Am I being paranoid? is there in commerce a flattened shark mesh which can fit the standard fat spring bars (2.5mm) or at least 2mm?
> In case, I may opt as a second option on a super engineer II with adjustable ratchet diver's clasp, although still undecided between sandblasted or black PVD... Any suggestions and/or photos?
> Many thanks


I'm pretty sure that a black bracelet will look much better than a sandblasted one on a black case watch unless you deliberately want to go for a very contrasting unmatched look.

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

Just received the DA291JM bracelet from Chino Watch, and for those who are wondering....YES it is worth the price. Wow.

Will take better pics later, but for now...


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

THG said:


> Nice! Did you use the pvd Seiko hardware on this strap? Could we see a buckle side shot?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Unfortunately I can't get the stainless buckle off the strap. I'm not even completely sure it's a spring bar holding it together. Usually those little details (like matching titanium buckle, keeper) would bother me, but I'm REALLY REALLY digging this strap. My first "rubber" strap was an aftermarket Z-22 that was stiff and super-uncomfortable. So when I realized these waffle repros were polyurethane I immediately had my doubts. 
But, I must say, this strap does exactly what I want. It's short enough to not look silly on my small wrists, fits PERFECTLY on the 6th hole (not too tight, not too loose), repels water and sweat very well, doesn't attract dust and lint, is very thin and light and after a week of wearing it is conforming to my wrist excellently. One of my best purchases.










If I can change the buckle, I'll post a shot of that later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

AbsoluteMustard said:


> Just received the DA291JM bracelet from Chino Watch, and for those who are wondering....YES it is worth the price. Wow.
> 
> Will take better pics later, but for now...


I want the DA291 but it is very expensive... more or less 300€ right?

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



THG said:


> Nice! Did you use the pvd Seiko hardware on this strap? Could we see a buckle side shot?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ok, as requested: some shots of the Darth/Waffle combo...



















Edit: this has changed the fit ever-so-slightly; I love the look but prefer the fit of the other. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



jwalke said:


> Ok, as requested: some shots of the Darth/Waffle combo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see! I'll have to try it myself. Already had a waffle repro by uncleseiko on my 6105 but will try the 22mm one....cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



jwalke said:


> Ok, as requested: some shots of the Darth/Waffle combo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which company produced it - please name?


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

UncleSeiko


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Just brushed my blasted sbbn017 shroud. It was getting lots of rubs/shiny spots so I took it off to reblast it (I have a blast cabinet) - thought i would try a brushed finish first - I thinks I like it! Seems like it matches better - I like a watch with 2 finishes (polished/brushed) but 3 seemed like too many. Used a homemade lathe (drill with a improvised shroud holder) and a sanding sponge to get a nice even finish. What do you guys think?









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

What kind of accuracy are y'alls getting out of your Emperor Tuna?

My 8l35 is averaging +11sd

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## panaria12 (Jul 2, 2013)

whywhysee said:


> Just brushed my blasted sbbn017 shroud. It was getting lots of rubs/shiny spots so I took it off to reblast it (I have a blast cabinet) - thought i would try a brushed finish first - I thinks I like it! Seems like it matches better - I like a watch with 2 finishes (blasted/brushed) but 3 seemed like too many. Used a homemade lathe (drill with a improvised shroud holder) and a sanding sponge to get a nice even finish. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work you've done a good job there.


----------



## Silvertriton (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi Maddog1970, nice pic of the strapcode SE. I see that Strapcode have both 21.5 and 22mm SE. which one do you have?


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Tried this on at bright watches in delray beach. I want to buy this thing so bad!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Silvertriton said:


> Hi Maddog1970, nice pic of the strapcode SE. I see that Strapcode have both 21.5 and 22mm SE. which one do you have?


Hi Silvertriton........22mm strapcode.....I have also had it on a 22mm oyster....fit is perfect...


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Shiny Tuna on Strapcode Super Jubilee; Full Metal Jacket, dress edition

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

itsajobar said:


> Tried this on at bright watches in delray beach. I want to buy this thing so bad!
> View attachment 8754482
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm guessing that everyone who owns a Tuna knows the exact feeling of which you speak!!!! I do, for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



whywhysee said:


> Just brushed my blasted sbbn017 shroud. It was getting lots of rubs/shiny spots so I took it off to reblast it (I have a blast cabinet) - thought i would try a brushed finish first - I thinks I like it! Seems like it matches better - I like a watch with 2 finishes (polished/brushed) but 3 seemed like too many. Used a homemade lathe (drill with a improvised shroud holder) and a sanding sponge to get a nice even finish. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always thought they would look better like this. Including the new sbbn033. Nice

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Some more pics of the Super Jubilee in day light;

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

itsajobar said:


> Tried this on at bright watches in delray beach. I want to buy this thing so bad!
> View attachment 8754482
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does anyone know how well the black finish wears over time? Does it get scratched easily?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

itsajobar said:


> Does anyone know how well the black finish wears over time? Does it get scratched easily?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not the same model, but my Darth has held up exceptionally well; that is, there's hardly a mark on it anywhere and mine's definitely not a "safe queen". Seiko being Seiko, I feel confident that this newer model would be at least as good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

jwalke said:


> Not the same model, but my Darth has held up exceptionally well; that is, there's hardly a mark on it anywhere and mine's definitely not a "safe queen". Seiko being Seiko, I feel confident that this newer model would be at least as good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Darth is a bit different though, as the shroud is made of ceramic, and it doesn't have a coating that can be worn off. I have noticed that the PVD titanium case beneath the shroud can scratch and the silver metal underneath will show through. This has happened to my Darth near the lug holes from strap changes. Note that, this is inside the lug area near the lug holes, so it is only visible when the strap is out


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

aalin13 said:


> Darth is a bit different though, as the shroud is made of ceramic, and it doesn't have a coating that can be worn off. I have noticed that the PVD titanium case beneath the shroud can scratch and the silver metal underneath will show through. This has happened to my Darth near the lug holes from strap changes. Note that, this is inside the lug area near the lug holes, so it is only visible when the strap is out


Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Does the Emperor have a ceramic shroud?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

Toxic NATO. Wasn't sure about the Isofrane look, but wanted to try an orange strap. I'm liking it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Recovering after a 18k Run today.
















Loving the Super Jubilee;









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

itsajobar said:


> Does anyone know how well the black finish wears over time? Does it get scratched easily?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i have had my ninja for 2 weeks.....I have cranked it off, in no particular order - door handles, the BBQ, a gate, the car door - my 9mnth old Akita has also chomped on it while playing.......no scratches, no chips, nada.....still 100% black, and beautiful....now, over extended time, hopefully the same will hold true - bullet proof so far


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> i have had my ninja for 2 weeks.....I have cranked it off, in no particular order - door handles, the BBQ, a gate, the car door - my 9mnth old Akita has also chomped on it while playing.......no scratches, no chips, nada.....still 100% black, and beautiful....now, over extended time, hopefully the same will hold true - bullet proof so far
> 
> View attachment 8774530


Yeah buddy. That's what I'm talking about; living life with that Seiko!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*










































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

jwalke said:


> Yeah buddy. That's what I'm talking about; living life with that Seiko!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


do I detect a note of sarcasm?
like most here, my divers are used mainly for the desk....I have snorkelled several times and suba'd once.....when I was younger I did lots of crazy stuff - mountain biking down mountains, bungee jumping, rappelling, etc....But I am now old, and have no illusions about my exciting married life, with 2 kids and a cat and a dog....I like watches for what they are - beauty in the eye of the beholder - in this case my eye!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Goldie


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> do I detect a note of sarcasm?
> like most here, my divers are used mainly for the desk....I have snorkelled several times and suba'd once.....when I was younger I did lots of crazy stuff - mountain biking down mountains, bungee jumping, rappelling, etc....But I am now old, and have no illusions about my exciting married life, with 2 kids and a cat and a dog....I like watches for what they are - beauty in the eye of the beholder - in this case my eye!


Absolutely no sarcasm at all. I truly meant it; I rotate a few other pieces but the Tuna is the one that gets worn 24/7 for days without hesitation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliz (Apr 5, 2012)

Seiko Solar Tuna Limited Edition SBDN026


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



mariod said:


> Goldie


Sooo nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Pachoe said:


>


I'm liking this combo!! You have me wondering how it will look on my 017.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



TheMeasure said:


> I'm liking this combo!! You have me wondering how it will look on my 017.


I think it would look better; but...if you don't like polish center I would suggest the endmill bracelet from Strapcode too; take a look!










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Pachoe said:


> I think it would look better; but...if you don't like polish center I would suggest the endmill bracelet from Strapcode too; take a look!


The endmill has a nice look too, but I really like how the jubilee adds to the vintage vibe of the Tuna. I could always brush out the PCLs if needed.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

eliz said:


> Seiko Solar Tuna Limited Edition SBDN026
> 
> View attachment 8790882


I don't think I've ever seen a watch sell out so fast. You are lucky.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rem (Feb 4, 2011)

New shoes. Emperor on Zulu.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



burns78 said:


>


What bracelet is that? 21mm lugs right?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## eliz (Apr 5, 2012)

itsajobar said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a watch sell out so fast. You are lucky.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are definitely watches that sell out alot faster for sure.
But it's rare to see a Seiko sell out THAT fast and with the resale market steadily increasing in price.

Still, thanks! Totally enjoying the sunburst dial.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

SC-Texas said:


> Does the Emperor have a ceramic shroud?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


No. Titanium.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*


























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*



valuewatchguy said:


> What bracelet is that? 21mm lugs right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


This is a bracelet "Horido"
I bought it about 5 years ago,

watch returned to the Kevlar strap, because the bracelet weighs 194 grams

with a Kevlar strap, watch weighs 124 grams


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*



burns78 said:


> This is a bracelet "Horido"
> I bought it about 5 years ago,
> 
> watch returned to the Kevlar strap, because the bracelet weighs 194 grams
> ...


194 grams....yikes!! Looks good though.

That is a nice watch that i have often thought of buying but never pulled the trigger. It would be a good match for my Darth.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Darth...


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

SBBN037 Bluefin Tuna on Strapcode Hexad bracelet.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Back from a 5 day vacation using my Core, and back on the Tuna now....the Core is a nice watch, but the quality of the tuna is evident as soon as you pick it up.....3 weeks plus now, and the accuracy is still spot on!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

indoors by curtain by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

50th anniv Emperor










Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Accuracy update - I am 1/2 sec fast....not bad for 3+ weeks!


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

My tuna on a small wrist (approx 9 years) next to a Helson SD42 brass.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zacinthus (May 8, 2016)

Is that the Strapcode Super Engineer?

I have meaning to get one for my SBBN033 for a while now, but haven't been able to decide between the Endmill and the Superengineer. Do you have more photos?



Jerry P said:


> View attachment 8822290


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Tuna/Mazda #madeinjapan









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Another Darth fan checking in...

Everyone have a great weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^haha! Later in life be sure and ask if you can chew on your kid's watch when they buy a nice one. Be sure and pull out these pics when you do.


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> ^haha! Later in life be sure and ask if you can chew on your kid's watch when they buy a nice one. Be sure and pull out these pics when you do.


You can bet that I will absolutely do this!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

jwalke said:


> Another Darth fan checking in...
> 
> Everyone have a great weekend!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you can test babies for Seikoness - hand them any Seiko, count slowly to ten....if during those 10 long seconds your child has attempted to eat the watch, or use it as a weapon against a sibling - then they have the disease........if they put down the watch, ignoring the shininess, immediately take them to the nearest ER for a DNA test - they are clearly not your child, you took the wrong one home from the hospital!

footnote - this is clearly your child as 1) they are gently holding the Darth in the approved 2 handed fashion and 2) they are chewing on the round end of the strap, not the buckle end - clearly a genius child worthy of the Darth.

question is, what will you wear now the tiny human has your Darth?


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> you can test babies for Seikoness - hand them any Seiko, count slowly to ten....if during those 10 long seconds your child has attempted to eat the watch, or use it as a weapon against a sibling - then they have the disease........if they put down the watch, ignoring the shininess, immediately take them to the nearest ER for a DNA test - they are clearly not your child, you took the wrong one home from the hospital!
> 
> footnote - this is clearly your child as 1) they are gently holding the Darth in the approved 2 handed fashion and 2) they are chewing on the round end of the strap, not the buckle end - clearly a genius child worthy of the Darth.
> 
> question is, what will you wear now the tiny human has your Darth?


Lololol... This love of watches is true insanity!!!

And to answer your question, I slapped on my Chronomat...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Does anyone know why some SBBN013's will have a white painted seconds hand while others will have a plain (unpainted) brushed titanium seconds hand? I have been looking at this watch for years and just noticed it. A quick google image search of sbbn013 will show that this is the case. Thanks!!!


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

The hour and minute hands are titanium. The second hand is actually polished steel, which explains why it looks so different in various pics. It's a nice, albeit subtle, detail.


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Degr8n8 said:


> Does anyone know why some SBBN013's will have a white painted seconds hand while others will have a plain (unpainted) brushed titanium seconds hand? I have been looking at this watch for years and just noticed it. A quick google image search of sbbn013 will show that this is the case. Thanks!!!





Kwest500 said:


> The hour and minute hands are titanium. The second hand is actually polished steel, which explains why it looks so different in various pics. It's a nice, albeit subtle, detail.


I did a very short review when I received my 013 and I mentioned this particular aspect as something that really sets it apart from other tunas. It is a subtle detail but it really looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Purple haze yesterday and tonight 

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

Cheers to Sunday!

Rolex Date 15200 / Steinhart OVM / SARB059 / SRP581 / 6139-7100 / SBDX001 / SBBN017


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Cheers to Sunday!

Rolex Date 15200 / Steinhart OVM / SARB059 / SRP581 / 6139-7100 / SBDX001 / SBBN017[/QUOTE]

Cheers!

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ninja and Akita in harmony, in the shade on the deck:


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you, I appreciate the clarification!!!



jwalke said:


> I did a very short review when I received my 013 and I mentioned this particular aspect as something that really sets it apart from other tunas. It is a subtle detail but it really looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bourmb (Jun 7, 2006)

Where can I get a polished SBBN033 shroud for my SBBN031? I like the polished shroud better as I wear my watch mostly on the NATO.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Stealthy Ninja Tuna at work....hmmmmm, I think I need to clean my keyboard!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

mariod said:


>


Oh my!......not much to say about that collection except "wow"....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

mariod said:


>


Just curious, why do you have so many Tunas?


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

Tuna's farm...haha... emejing bro...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Tuna at the beach.









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> Just curious, why do you have so many Tunas?


Because tuna is good for you. Lol.

Sent using telepathy.


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

Puerto Rico


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Pachoe said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Looks cool on that jubilee. How's the balance?


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

ShaggyDog said:


> Just curious, why do you have so many Tunas?


Let's say I have a soft spot for Tuna's...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mariod said:


> Let's say I have a soft spot for Tuna's...


Do you have a favorite?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

valuewatchguy said:


> Do you have a favorite?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yes, the vintage 600m auto Tuna 6159-7010. Great movement, good size, wears very well. Then again I obviously like all kind of Tuna's ;-)


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Boone said:


> Looks cool on that jubilee. How's the balance?


Thanks! Balance is perfect;

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

smalls said:


> Puerto Rico


Beautiful! Mine will be at the beach in a week. Can't wait.


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> Beautiful! Mine will be at the beach in a week. Can't wait.


Thanks! Have a great trip!


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ninja on PhenomeNato strap.
Unfortunately there is no black HW yet, but later there should be...


----------



## bombus c (Jan 28, 2013)

Finally I have also two for this great thread!


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

I really like the rose gold tuna!!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Probably my favourite watch


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



















Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

Morning...
Anyone knows what is the serial/product code for stainless steel clasp/buckle on new tuna sbbn031? Want to buy the part...cause mine got scratched... 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## aesdc (Dec 29, 2011)

mariod said:


>


Now that's just showing off!


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

mariod said:


>


...and the winner is... THIS GUY :-0


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



mariod said:


> Goldie


Freaking hot !

Love that one Mario.

Seems in great condition.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

A man with a media blaster is a dangerous thing...









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice work, always a good option after you have put a few years of battle scars on it!

I plan on doing the same to my MM300 at some point.



whywhysee said:


> A man with a media blaster is a dangerous thing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Does this combo work? Looking into alternate strap options. Thanks!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Degr8n8 said:


> Does this combo work? Looking into alternate strap options. Thanks!


Why wouldn't it work? It's just a plain nato, they work well with any watch. And as we all know the Tuna is very at home on a nato strap, you can't really go wrong with a Tuna and nato combo unless your strap is very highly patterned.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Degr8n8 said:


> Does this combo work? Looking into alternate strap options. Thanks!


love the green band combo with any tuna.....works well with the ninja, and looks great on yours!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

That said, I do prefer mine on SS.....on a PVD engineer right now, with a new PVD endmill winging its way to me!


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

ganson said:


> Nice work, always a good option after you have put a few years of battle scars on it!
> 
> I plan on doing the same to my MM300 at some point.


Thanks - not sure I love it - figure I can always polish the case out at some point to return it to original.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Darth says hi


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Question for owners of the SBBN031 - how is the bracelet?.....is adjusting it easy? Does it have the hated pin and collars? Will I love it or am I better off getting the 033 and going the Strapcode route, either with an Engineer or end mill?

Have culled the rotation down to 10, bought a couple of new, and still have some cash floundering in my paypal acct!

thanks guys


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Maddog1970 said:


> Question for owners of the SBBN031 - how is the bracelet?.....is adjusting it easy? Does it have the hated pin and collars? Will I love it or am I better off getting the 033 and going the Strapcode route, either with an Engineer or end mill?
> 
> Have culled the rotation down to 10, bought a couple of new, and still have some cash floundering in my paypal acct!
> 
> thanks guys


I can speak to the 015 which had a similar bracelet to the 031. I found it very comfortable. It did have the pin and collar but i didnt think it was that bad to adjust.

Personally i dont like the pin stripe on the 031 bracelet. But i dont like the polished shroud of the 033. Neither of which would deter me from buying a tuna if i didnt already have one.

i never tried a strapcode product but i hear rave reviews for their SKX compatible models.

Just curious if you are at 10 right now, why do you want 11? Just because you can or is there something you are wanting something specific to fill a hole in your collection?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



valuewatchguy said:


> I can speak to the 015 which had a similar bracelet to the 031. I found it very comfortable. It did have the pin and collar but i didnt think it was that bad to adjust.
> 
> Personally i dont like the pin stripe on the 031 bracelet. But i dont like the polished shroud of the 033. Neither of which would deter me from buying a tuna if i didnt already have one.
> 
> ...


Technically I am at 9, with my VSA listed for sale on eBay right now........I am looking for another mid level Seiko, and am actually toying with the idea of a Transocean.....that said, I do LOVE my Ninja Tuna and keep looking at its 031/033 brothers!


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

On a Seiko nickname NATO


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

GX9901 said:


> On a Seiko nickname NATO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha .... that's fun.b-)


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna getting ready to get it's beach week on.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Tuna getting ready to get it's beach week on.




The perfect watch for it, Tuna is gonna have fun. Enjoy your week!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Again on Super Jubilee 

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

another new pics


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Last shot before I send her off to her new home. My plan is to use the funds to upgrade to a MM300. I'm already feeling nostalgic. Did I do the right thing?


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Last shot before I send her off to her new home. My plan is to use the funds to upgrade to a MM300. I'm already feeling nostalgic. Did I do the right thing?


I have both the darth and the MM300, and I can't imagine parting with either of them. My guess is you'll eventually have both as well


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

With my brother from another mother :-!


----------



## Wizard of Oz (Nov 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Feeling at home on the black Zulu strap.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

More Tuna today

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 8988225
> 
> 
> View attachment 8988233


Love these on an isofrane

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

thejames1 said:


> Love these on an isofrane
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks! I finally broke down and bought the Iso just for my Tuna, have the Borealis rubber on my other Seikos. I've never been a bracelet guy but thinking about trying a super jubilee on an Skx. How do you like your tuna on bracelet?


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Paul Ramon said:


> Thanks! I finally broke down and bought the Iso just for my Tuna, have the Borealis rubber on my other Seikos. I've never been a bracelet guy but thinking about trying a super jubilee on an Skx. How do you like your tuna on bracelet?


I got this one with this bracelet, but I really liked it today - very comfortable. A while back I had a super jubilee on a skx009, and that was a great combo also. I think it should work good.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## panaria12 (Jul 2, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> Why wouldn't it work? It's just a plain nato, they work well with any watch. And as we all know the Tuna is very at home on a nato strap, you can't really go wrong with a Tuna and nato combo unless your strap is very highly patterned.


+1 here. I have a Maratec Zulu on my 013- super comfortable and more secure fit than standard rubber. Also have 015 on stainless and prefer the lighter wieght of the 015/zulu combination.


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

My new Seiko Marinemaster SBDX014.......YEAH!

Now i can play in this Thread.


































Best regards from Germany!
Andi


----------



## ncgm2000 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi guys.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## felixxx (Jul 20, 2016)

Gorgeous watches. Still prefer older hands though.


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

And one Picture again.










Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Finally decided all those pictures of the Darth were too much...took the plunge.

Here she is on a custom strap from Carl at gasgasbones.


----------



## Akoni (May 28, 2008)

Time to pay the bills...


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

Any ideas for an alternative strap on the Tuna?


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

In my experience isofrane (or borealis), Bonetto Cinturini 284, NATO/Zulu are all great options.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## tyre777 (Jul 25, 2009)

Sent from space using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

another new pics


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

automatic double post


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Tuna on the rocks this afternoon 

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Even after 10 months it's still the most favorite watch I own. Only its thickness prevents it from being in "OWG" category


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

TUNA on a SEIKO Flat Vent


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

The lume on this Darth is legendary!


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

Going Dark...










Enviado desde mi D5803 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Don't see many of these in the WRUW threads, I wonder why? Anyhoo, here's mine


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

hasto092 said:


> Don't see many of these in the WRUW threads, I wonder why? Anyhoo, here's mine


They are not called Ninja's for nothing.....they are hiding everywhere - mine says "hi"!


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

gshock626 said:


> I'm having a really, really hard time taking this off the wrist.
> 
> View attachment 5040249


That's because you'll need 3 or 4 guys to help you take this beast off your wrist.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Wizard of Oz (Nov 17, 2013)

Just got my Golden Ocean Cerment Tuna amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sonic2911 (Sep 15, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Ottovonn said:


> View attachment 5425482


What are you reading here? Some kind of SF?


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

powerband said:


> What are you reading here? Some kind of SF?


That was a while ago, but I think that's a page from the hitchhikers's guide to the Galaxy.

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

.....enviado desde mi Z3C


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Ottovonn said:


> That was a while ago, but I think that's a page from the hitchhikers's guide to the Galaxy.
> 
> Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


As classic as the Tuna itself!

"... and thank you for all the fish."

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Playing with Prisma App

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

DARTH Tuna


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

.....enviado desde mi Z3C


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Darth... it doesn't come up often in this entire thread. ;-)










Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

More Darth...










.....enviado desde mi Z3C


----------



## Soju Soldier (Jan 26, 2014)

antcastillo said:


> More Darth...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't think that strap would look good with the Tuna but it does.


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

Green and Black is a nice combo colors

.....enviado desde mi Z3C


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You have good taste.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Does anyone know if the nato will cause damage to the caseback of the Tuna over time? I have read on other parts of the forum about nato straps damaging the casebacks of other watches. Are there ways to prevent this (without applying a sticker to the caseback? For example, does how tight he nato strap fits affect things? Does anyone have a picture of a tuna that has had a nato on it for a long time, preferably a non-darth/coated tuna. Thanks.



59yukon01 said:


> You have good taste.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Degr8n8 said:


> Does anyone know if the nato will cause damage to the caseback of the Tuna over time? I have read on other parts of the forum about nato straps damaging the casebacks of other watches. Are there ways to prevent this (without applying a sticker to the caseback? For example, does how tight he nato strap fits affect things? Does anyone have a picture of a tuna that has had a nato on it for a long time, preferably a non-darth/coated tuna. Thanks.


Not sure how a soft fabric like a Nato would damage a SS caseback, and I've never seen any evidence of such. In any case watches are made to wear and enjoy, not to worry about things like that.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Degr8n8 said:


> Does anyone know if the nato will cause damage to the caseback of the Tuna over time? I have read on other parts of the forum about nato straps damaging the casebacks of other watches. Are there ways to prevent this (without applying a sticker to the caseback? For example, does how tight he nato strap fits affect things? Does anyone have a picture of a tuna that has had a nato on it for a long time, preferably a non-darth/coated tuna. Thanks.


I have heard that the cause is from sand getting between the case back and nato. Not many beaches in Denver, so I'm safe, so I don't have much advice to avoid this since I have never experienced this.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> You have good taste.


Pretty sure I got this idea from you 😊

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

.....enviado desde mi Z3C


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Does anyone know if a sapphire scrystal designed for the SBBN015 and SBBN017 will work on the new Tunas? The cases looks the same but the case numbers are different. Also where would be a good place to source proper gasket for the new tunas? Thanks!


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

....Killer combo?










.....enviado desde mi Z3C


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

antcastillo said:


> ....Killer combo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very much so, that looks great.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello from Greece!!










Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

batman1345 said:


> Hello from Greece!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!!!!! Tuna and Renault

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

batman1345 said:


> Hello from Greece!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh! - Athens traffic - brings back memories - surprised to see that it looks like people are sticking to designated lanes somewhat. Nice Tuna btw.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

antcastillo said:


> .....enviado desde mi Z3C


Now that is a sweet combo....love the Orange ISOs paired with a PVD tuna!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

antcastillo said:


> .....enviado desde mi Z3C


Love the contrast.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I am pleased to say that I am back in the club thanks a new arrival - the steel Seiko Tuna SBBN017

























And a few archived pics of the Darth I used to have previously.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Nice choice! - my favorite tuna. 👍

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

whywhysee said:


> Nice choice! - my favorite tuna. 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> I am pleased to say that I am back in the club thanks a new arrival - the steel Seiko Tuna SBBN017
> 
> And a few archived pics of the Darth I used to have previously.


Welcome back, and watch out for those buffalo!

oh, btw, still making my way through all your pics of your 16800 strap thread, pretty epic so far!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Welcome back, and watch out for those buffalo!
> 
> oh, btw, still making my way through all your pics of your 16800 strap thread, pretty epic so far!


They are bison, not buffalo. Yellowstone National Park. 
Enjoy the thread, I have a couple of new additions to post there.
Also thinking of getting a couple of new straps for the Tuna


----------



## Bryan Liu (Mar 24, 2016)

Great watches!!


----------



## Bryan Liu (Mar 24, 2016)

My sbbn 017


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

.....enviado desde mi Z3C


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My ninja on a strapcode endmill.....


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Darth and Darth.










Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

After dinner, playing with the 5-year-old daughter in the yard.










Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm surprised how much I like this watch.










Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

The biggest problem with the Tuna is the unreasonable desire for more.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

powerband said:


> After dinner, playing with the 5-year-old daughter in the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Darth! I read your 015 Tuna review a few years ago and you convinced me to buy the Tuna, which I still have. I also have the Darth Tuna, so I'm happy you're enjoying it. It's such a cool, badass piece.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Ottovonn said:


> Awesome Darth! I read your 015 Tuna review a few years ago and you convinced me to buy the Tuna, which I still have. I also have the Darth Tuna, so I'm happy you're enjoying it. It's such a cool, badass piece.


Thanks, Ottovonn. I'm glad to have another fish on the wrist. The Darth is my 3rd Tuna, after the 015 and 017. I just caught this fish and it won't be released back into the pond any time soon.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

I know its not as tough as your tunas here... But this is still the last tuna evolution in the market... And it has the prospex logo on the dial... So yes, it is a tuna

Seiko x lowercase x freeman sporting club

400pcs released










In position :
Gshock : gulfmaster
Seiko : SBDN029, SBCW003, 20th foxfire 7s26


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Darth. And Darth.










Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

New 031


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

Solar Tuna for a sunny day

















Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Rainy afternoon update










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Picked up a package late on Thursday evening after work - now a member of the Tuna owners club 
(On a 6.5" wrist)















Maiden voyage out snorkelling earlier this evening.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

blowfish's fish


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yesterday was a warm sunny day.............










Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

For sunday










In position :
Gshock : gulfmaster
Seiko : SBDN029, SBCW003, 20th foxfire 7s26


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Narc'd said:


> Picked up a package late on Thursday evening after work - now a member of the Tuna owners club
> (On a 6.5" wrist)
> 
> Maiden voyage out snorkelling earlier this evening.
> ...


OMG, No way, a dive watch in natural surrounds. A very rare thing to see LOL. Nice pics.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Who says you can't wear a tuna with sleeves or sweater... or both?










Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## vkl (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Pachoe said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Interesting, looks great !


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

powerband said:


> Darth and Darth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





powerband said:


> Darth. And Darth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shirts! IMO Suicide darth > votive candle darth. both cool nonetheless


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

.....enviado desde mi Z3C


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 9182794


Perfect - just perfect! Looks best on an iso IMO. Fit and finish on the torx screws looks great as well - mine are in the mail! Are those the brushed finish torx?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

whywhysee said:


> Perfect - just perfect! Looks best on an iso IMO. Fit and finish on the torx screws looks great as well - mine are in the mail! Are those the brushed finish torx?


Thanks, great eye! Yes, brushed finish torx screws from Andy Stockley. You're going to like the look on yours. As for the Iso, it wears so well on the Tuna I haven't ever put the stock bracelet on. Looking forward to pics of yours when your torx arrive


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

New tuna looks right at home in the collection.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Closing a good day with the California sunset and watching my beautiful daughter playing in the yard.










Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

Running away from office










In position :
Gshock : gulfmaster
Seiko : SBDN029, SBCW003, 20th foxfire 7s26


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Tuna's cousin!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

blowfish89 said:


>


What bracelet is that?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Raydius said:


> What bracelet is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Looks like the SBBN015 bracelet

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

smalls said:


> New tuna looks right at home in the collection.


Nice collection. How do you like the Oris?


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Outside in the progressively cooler California afternoon, surrounded by a constant breeze and rustling of leaves, my shadow fell on the watch and the famous Seiko lume woke up.










Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



powerband said:


> Who says you can't wear a tuna with sleeves or sweater... or both?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More power to you! I wear mine with suits and/or French cuff shirts when it pleases me...who says one can't? though in all fairness it may not be sartorially correct










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

powerband said:


> Closing a good day with the California sunset and watching my beautiful daughter playing in the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice scenary and cool shot.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My ninja on grey leather......taking a break from my usual PVD bracelets......


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

It is boobs-on-the-day-wheel day.


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

.....enviado desde mi Z3C


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

This thing is significant in its presence, on the wrist or lying around.




























Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Glengooligan (Mar 11, 2015)

Agreed. Fantastic watch, fantastic pic.


exc-hulk said:


> Nice scenary and cool shot.


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)




----------



## PCS92 (Jan 14, 2015)

smalls said:


> New tuna looks right at home in the collection.
> 
> What kind of NATO is that? Looks high quality
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

This is a tough watch.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Even next to a flower bush the Tuna remains masculine.










Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Trying out the nato look. Definitely don't like it as much as the bracelet but it does add some versatility.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Does anyone know how to change the crystal on the SBBN015? My watchmaker will only know if he can change it after seeing the sapphire crystal. His afraid of this off the bezel. 

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

In position :
Gshock : gulfmaster
Seiko : SBDN029, SBCW003, 20th foxfire 7s26


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Does anyone know how to change the crystal on the SBBN015? My watchmaker will only know if he can change it after seeing the sapphire crystal. His afraid of this off the bezel.


The link below has a good tutorial, it's a SBBN007 but the procedure should be very similar. Remove shroud, prise off bezel, open crystal lock ring and remove, store nylon washer safely that sits between crystal and crystal lock ring, remove crystal & gasket. Then reverse the procedure to install the new crystal. If the crystal won't come off, open the watch case back to allow the movement to be removed and the old crystal can be pushed out like any other watch.

http://www.thewatchsite.com/34-watc...g-new-crystal-my-sbbn007-step-step-guide.html


----------



## PCS92 (Jan 14, 2015)

What do you guys consider to be a "real" tuna?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

.....enviado desde mi Z3C


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

PCS92 said:


> What do you guys consider to be a "real" tuna?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












.......Sorry i couldn't resist

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> What do you guys consider to be a "real" tuna?


alternatively, you could "Tuna" piano 









...ideal for practiceing playing your "scales"....:-x


----------



## PCS92 (Jan 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> .......Sorry i couldn't resist


Haha, should have seen it coming

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

PCS92 said:


> What do you guys consider to be a "real" tuna?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is The official Tuna Chart:









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Been with me for 30 hours.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

What a beauty RLSL....Wow!
Today's combo:









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Black.

















Green.


----------



## petr_cha (Jun 15, 2011)

PCS92 said:


> What do you guys consider to be a "real" tuna?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely real Tuna? Monocogue body, shroud, automatic... Like the father Tuna...


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Black.


Swoon


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

I need a tuna in my life I'm trying to trade my Oris Willaims F1 in for one at the min 
so fingers crossed


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

All of us need a Tuna in our lives









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Rub it in why don't ya lol 
I fancy a Sbbn015 i think


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> Black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi! It's the BLACK nato one of Terry's (toxic natos)? Gotta get one for my Darth

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

The photos here are really tempting.
I am thinking to buy SBBN031. Hopefully getting one next week!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

THG said:


> Hi! It's the BLACK nato one of Terry's (toxic natos)? Gotta get one for my Darth
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Both are Toxics.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

This to make up for the poorly taken picture in the previous page. Looks so good!


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Pachoe said:


> What a beauty RLSL....Wow!
> Today's combo:
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Thanks for the compliment. Love your tuna too.


----------



## Schnitzer7 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a family mini vacation in Goa










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Narc'd said:


> The link below has a good tutorial, it's a SBBN007 but the procedure should be very similar. Remove shroud, prise off bezel, open crystal lock ring and remove, store nylon washer safely that sits between crystal and crystal lock ring, remove crystal & gasket. Then reverse the procedure to install the new crystal. If the crystal won't come off, open the watch case back to allow the movement to be removed and the old crystal can be pushed out like any other watch.
> 
> http://www.thewatchsite.com/34-watc...g-new-crystal-my-sbbn007-step-step-guide.html


Thank you for the tutorial, I'll will show it to my watchmaker to see if he's capable of doing it.

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Looking at a drop of water and some close ups of my Seiko SRP453 Baby Tuna at the pool




























Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

PCS92 said:


> What do you guys consider to be a "real" tuna?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you ask me...

Purely associated by their long, historical run on the timeline: A so-called Tuna is any shrouded diver with the Calibres 6159(x) family and Quartz movement 7549, and thereafter the Calibre 8L35 and the purpose-built high-torque 7C49 Quartz Calibre.

Anything else is considered a shrouded dive watch.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

Tuna from japanese fashion brand

Its all about "how you get it?" That really matter for me










In position :
Gshock : gulfmaster
Seiko : SBDN029, SBCW003, 20th foxfire 7s26


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

#TunaTuesday is #TittyTuesday now


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

And also this -


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Pachoe said:


> This is The official Tuna Chart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No mention of SRP637 Prospex tuna?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Raydius said:


> No mention of SRP637 Prospex tuna?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


No.... That one is a shrouded Monster.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Pachoe said:


> No.... That one is shrouded Monster.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Weird. I figured because it is an ISO certified diver with a shroud, that qualifies it. *shrug

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

...a few shots of my DARTH


----------



## Valtonio (Aug 6, 2016)

My Darth says hello!!

Sent from Ireland


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

.....enviado desde mi Z3C


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

I must be one of the few who chooses this MM1000 over a tudor BB and I am still happy with my decision.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



RLSL said:


> I must be one of the few who chooses this MM1000 over a tudor BB and I am still happy with my decision.


Can't blame you, that's a beauty! I recomend you get the Tudor in the future as well for both are great in their own right (I have both a Darth tuna and a BB)



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



THG said:


> Can't blame you, that's a beauty! I recomend you get the Tudor in the future as well for both are great in their own right (I have both a Darth tuna and a BB)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice BB over there! I actually liked the black bay noir more! Shall start to save up lol


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

New ToxicCRC strap. Call it a Blue Tuna!










Tappin and Talkin.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Real thing and srp637 mod. I think I got really close


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

The Darth is a crazy good watch.










Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

More Darth...










.....enviado desde mi Z3C


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

A little process









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Cool weather is descending and it's time for warm pullovers around the campfire.










Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

powerband said:


> Cool weather is descending and it's time for warm pullovers around the campfire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From whence does this talk of cool weather and campfires come from? The burning embers of Hades (Texas summers) are still strong in Dallas.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

valuewatchguy said:


> From whence does this talk of cool weather and campfires come from? The burning embers of Hades (Texas summers) are still strong in Dallas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Northern California climate cools rapidly when the sun slips below the tree line, especially out near the coast.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> From whence does this talk of cool weather and campfires come from? The burning embers of Hades (Texas summers) are still strong in Dallas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot! I love how it captures some of the details, like the the titanium H/M hands and yellow AR sapphire.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Black (Darth) and blue (Iso)......


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Rainy afternoon Swap 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Real thing and srp637 mod. I think I got really close
> 
> View attachment 9307898


I think the SRP637 really benefits from a true black dial rather than the grayish one it comes with. I don't think the notched chapter ring does it any favors either. I really want to like mine the way it is, but now I'm tempted to either mod it or sell it. :/

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

powerband said:


> Cool weather is descending and it's time for warm pullovers around the campfire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect match with the zipper !


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

Raydius said:


> Weird. I figured because it is an ISO certified diver with a shroud, that qualifies it. *shrug


There is nothing "official" about the chart (I made it, and really need to update it again soon), but I focused solely on the "Professional" divers and purposely left out the Fieldmaster Tunas, Shrouded Monsters, etc...

The only three oddballs models that are not professional 300 meter + watches I kept in there were the mini-Tuna, and the AGS and Kinetic Tunas.

Right now I am considering adding the new Solar Tunas, but think "if" I do, I'll have to go all the way down the rabbit whole and do the SRP models as well.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

ganson said:


> There is nothing "official" about the chart (I made it, and really need to update it again soon), but I focused solely on the "Professional" divers and purposely left out the Fieldmaster Tunas, Shrouded Monsters, etc...
> 
> The only three oddballs models that are not professional 300 meter + watches I kept in there were the mini-Tuna, and the AGS and Kinetic Tunas.
> 
> Right now I am considering adding the new Solar Tunas, but think "if" I do, I'll have to go all the way down the rabbit whole and do the SRP models as well.


Thank you very much ganson!! Please forgive me for posting your Chart; I agree completely; The only official is for each of us; The shrouded monster could be a baby Tuna!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

On new nylons and rubber





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Just received my SRP653K1! What do you guys think? I got this from Amazon UK's Tempus Maximums. Fantastic watch and really loving both the watch and the box;.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Finally joining the family this afternoon! b-)









On my 6.5" wrist ;-)









I'm satisfied!


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

This until next grail










In position :
Gshock : gulfmaster
Seiko : SBDN029, SBCJ007, 7t59


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

.....enviado desde mi Z3C


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

Rosenbloom said:


> View attachment 9362018


Twins! Beautiful. This pic is orgasmic, two of my fav Seiko watches together, making the most unbeatable duo ever

Btw what are the serial #s? I am new to Tuna, so I only know of the GOld/Emperor/Darth and ofc the 2 baby tunas. I never knew MM Tunas has 300m ones


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

NegNoodles said:


> Twins! Beautiful. This pic is orgasmic, two of my fav Seiko watches together, making the most unbeatable duo ever
> 
> Btw what are the serial #s? I am new to Tuna, so I only know of the GOld/Emperor/Darth and ofc the 2 baby tunas. I never knew MM Tunas has 300m ones


You mean the model no.? It's SBBN031. ;-)


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

SBBN035

Looks huge on my wrist from this angle


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Tuna and the open road. TGIF!









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

whywhysee said:


> Tuna and the open road. TGIF!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got your torx screws, looking good!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Do the humble SRP653 and 655 qualify for the title of "official Tuna cans"?

I understand there are many shrouded Seikos, but not all of them can be considered Tunas...however this is the 655 I bought today:









Never had a watch so large in all my life.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Real fish for dinner.



















Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

Of course! I am a new proud owner of the 653 and its definitely part of the tuna family. Baby Tuna to be exact, but a tuna nonetheless. Though I am seriously falling in love with the Darth Tuna now, why does everyone have it lol? Isnt it supposed to be hard to obtain?


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

Close up of the 400pieces









In position :
Gshock : gulfmaster
Seiko : SBDN029, SBCJ007, 7t59


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Paul Ramon said:


> Got your torx screws, looking good!


Thanks Paul - happy with them!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I am very happy with my new Tuna SBBN031 except that the bezel is too tight to rotate. Basically I cannot move the bezel for one degree without using great finger force, and I can feel little pain in my fingers!

I have tried to take off the shroud, the bezel, and the o-ring inside. As the watch is new, there is no dirt whatsoever inside. I then applied some silicon grease on the o-ring. Unfortunately it is still very difficult to rotate the bezel.
Is this problem common?

And I find the shroud also makes it further difficult to rotate the bezel as there is not much space left for my fingers to hold the bezel.

I would be in perfect happiness if I can find some way to make the bezel rotation as smooth as my MM300!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

NegNoodles said:


> Of course! I am a new proud owner of the 653 and its definitely part of the tuna family. *Baby *Tuna to be exact, but a tuna nonetheless. Though I am seriously falling in love with the Darth Tuna now, why does everyone have it lol? Isnt it supposed to be hard to obtain?


The Seikonians have a great fantasy to call a 50mm watch a "baby", here it's with one of my favourite chronos:









I call the 655 the Dragon because of the red accents, sorry I can consider this guy a baby, my understanding is that the size is the same as the other Tunas...regarding the Darth Tuna, it's definitely a more "serious" and professional looking watch, but for it's hard to justify to spend $2000 for a quartz and unfortunately it appears there is nothing between the 653/655 and the Emperor Tuna in the automatic world.

This purchase is however an experiment, I never had such a big watch on my tiny 6.5" wrist, let's see if I fall in love I might save for something more expensive, otherwise £299 is a sum I can afford to "lose", even if I had allocated that budget for the PADI Turtle....I assume this watch is a little more "special" than a Turtle.


----------



## Valtonio (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi guys really love my Darth Tuna!!! However my friend would really like to purchase a Tuna but he feels that the Darth is a bit too big and thick on his wrist. As a rule of thumb is the lower depth rating Tuna smaller? He had been looking at the blue tuna , could you guys point me in the right direction in terms of sizing etc?? If possible a few model numbers would be greatly appreciated 

Sent from Ireland


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Valtonio said:


> Hi guys really love my Darth Tuna!!! However my friend would really like to purchase a Tuna but he feels that the Darth is a bit too big and thick on his wrist. As a rule of thumb is the lower depth rating Tuna smaller? He had been looking at the blue tuna , could you guys point me in the right direction in terms of sizing etc?? If possible a few model numbers would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Sent from Ireland


The 300M watches are smaller, but not by a great deal. Mainly thinner, and lay a little lower IMO. Here's a few pics of my Darth, and my 035.


----------



## Valtonio (Aug 6, 2016)

Those are fantastic pics and really appreciate you taking the time to post. What are the smallest tuna models you can buy?


Sent from Ireland


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Valtonio said:


> Those are fantastic pics and really appreciate you taking the time to post. What are the smallest tuna models you can buy?
> 
> Sent from Ireland


Where the strap attaches to the case on the Darth is much different than the 300m Tuna which has actual lugs. That difference causes the Darth to sit higher than the small difference in case thickness would indicate. At least it did on my wrist.

I think the 300m tunas are the smallest, unless you look at models like the new shrouded solar divers that Seiko released this year.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Rosenbloom said:


> I am very happy with my new Tuna SBBN031 except that the bezel is too tight to rotate. Basically I cannot move the bezel for one degree without using great finger force, and I can feel little pain in my fingers!
> 
> I have tried to take off the shroud, the bezel, and the o-ring inside. As the watch is new, there is no dirt whatsoever inside. I then applied some silicon grease on the o-ring. Unfortunately it is still very difficult to rotate the bezel.
> Is this problem common?
> ...


Put it under water and turn it. And be glad it's not buttery smooth like the MM so that it can actually be used diving. I've owned 3 MM's and the bezels, while enjoyable to play with, are too loose to be reliable for diving.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Put it under water and turn it. And be glad it's not buttery smooth like the MM so that it can actually be used diving. I've owned 3 MM's and the bezels, while enjoyable to play with, are too loose to be reliable for diving.


Glad to hear that. Many thanks for your advice! Yes, practical reliability is more important for a tool watch. I get it now!
I tried to turn the bezel under water. Yes, it becomes a little smoother.
Thanks again!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

The bezel of my Darth Tuna SBBN013 has the same stiffness but becomes easy to turn when wet. I've communicated with about a dozen other owners of the Darth and 100% of them reported the same.










Loving the Tuna.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



powerband said:


> The bezel of my Darth Tuna SBBN013 has the same stiffness but becomes easy to turn when wet. I've communicated with about a dozen other owners of the Darth and 100% of them reported the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could have very well been the person who's advice I first read. I haven't tried it on any tunas other than the Darth, but on that watch it was like night and day when wet.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I can't exactly call my bezel stiff, it has a firmness to it certainly but due to the not so grippy "grips" on the bezel itself it does take some finger effort to rotate it. When I first got it I thought it would be a bit of a nightmare to set it with gloves on. Once wet though it works really well.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Excuse me. Another question. I carelessly stripped a screw of the shroud. I can still take it off but the screw head is no longer perfect in appearance. I searched over the internet and found an ebay seller offers a pack of five original Seiko screws for US$21, which I think is very expensive.

I measure the dimensions of the screw. It seems that it is M2.0 screw with 3mm long. Now I'm thinking to purchase some ordinary screws from a hardware store to see if they fit the shroud.

Any advice? Should I go for the Seiko screws or the ordinary ones? Thanks in advance!

Cheers


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Rosenbloom said:


> Excuse me. Another question. I carelessly stripped a screw of the shroud. I can still take it off but the screw head is no longer perfect in appearance. I searched over the internet and found an ebay seller offers a pack of five original Seiko screws for US$21, which I think is very expensive.
> 
> I measure the dimensions of the screw. It seems that it is M2.0 screw with 3mm long. Now I'm thinking to purchase some ordinary screws from a hardware store to see if they fit the shroud.
> 
> ...


Personally I'd suck it up and just be glad that it's only $21 for 5 replacement screws on my $800 dive watch.

But as a spectator on your watch.....go ahead and see if Home Depot has what you need.....post pics please.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

valuewatchguy said:


> But as a spectator on your watch.....go ahead and see if Home Depot has what you need.....post pics please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


That's funny sh*t!

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Rosenbloom said:


> Excuse me. Another question. I carelessly stripped a screw of the shroud. I can still take it off but the screw head is no longer perfect in appearance. I searched over the internet and found an ebay seller offers a pack of five original Seiko screws for US$21, which I think is very expensive.
> 
> I measure the dimensions of the screw. It seems that it is M2.0 screw with 3mm long. Now I'm thinking to purchase some ordinary screws from a hardware store to see if they fit the shroud.
> 
> ...


$21 for five screws is better than several hundred dollars for a case replacement from stripped female threading.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Sunday morning reading the papers on the couch.










Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Rosenbloom said:


> Excuse me. Another question. I carelessly stripped a screw of the shroud. I can still take it off but the screw head is no longer perfect in appearance. I searched over the internet and found an ebay seller offers a pack of five original Seiko screws for US$21, which I think is very expensive.
> 
> I measure the dimensions of the screw. It seems that it is M2.0 screw with 3mm long. Now I'm thinking to purchase some ordinary screws from a hardware store to see if they fit the shroud.
> 
> ...


Order some torx head ones from Andy - [email protected] - $25 shipped anywhere in the world. They look great and won't strip easy like the hex heads. They come in polished, brushed or blasted. Mine are brushed - love them. Oh - and good luck finding ones at the local hardware store - it's not the thread size that's a challenge - it's the head size. The thread and pitch is M2.5 x 0.45.








P.S. - not sure if listing Andy's email is allowed - mods can remove if needed and others can send me a PM if you need the info.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Messing around with good ol' Breitling rubber; so thick so soft; the only thing I don't like is the obvious missbrand all along the strap; but in the end it's a mix of two of my favorites brands;

























































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



whywhysee said:


> Order some torx head ones from Andy - [email protected] - $25 shipped anywhere in the world. They look great and won't strip easy like the hex heads. They come in polished, brushed or blasted. Mine are brushed - love them. Oh - and good luck finding ones at the local hardware store - it's not the thread size that's a challenge - it's the head size. The thread and pitch is M2.5 x 0.45.
> 
> P.S. - not sure if listing Andy's email is allowed - mods can remove if needed and others can send me a PM if you need the info.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. I have written to Andy. ;-)


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Darth on a 6.4-inch wrist.










Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think the 300m tunas are the smallest, unless you* look at models like the new shrouded solar divers that Seiko released this year. *
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk




















~~~yeah, I'd have to agree...the lower case solar tuna I bought a little while back (SBDN025) seems dinky, compared to my spring drive tuna

































...I gotta thank Bill (BDC) for deciding to sell this watch (I bought it from Jose), who purchased it from Bill. Out of the 6 Seiko divers I own and wear, the SBDB009 gets the most wrist time of any watch I own, including an 114060 I bought in 2015
















which sits mostly in a drawer anymore...

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
The last thing I want to do is hurt you...but it's still on my list...


----------



## jasonkn88 (Dec 31, 2011)

Well finally back from deployment. Here is an updated shot of my Darth Tuna SD. It held up pretty well. The PVD definitely has some character defining scratches now. :-d


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jasonkn88 said:


> Well finally back from deployment. Here is an updated shot of my Darth Tuna SD. It held up pretty well. The PVD definitely has some character defining scratches now. :-d
> 
> View attachment 9409042


What a cool picture. Thank you for your service.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ninja on a new brown leather dassari....


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Pachoe said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Always wondered what a Tuna would look like on a jubilee. It looks great!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

cuthbert said:


> Do the humble SRP653 and 655 qualify for the title of "official Tuna cans"?
> 
> I understand there are many shrouded Seikos, but not all of them can be considered Tunas...however this is the 655 I bought today:
> 
> ...


i have the 653/655 and it was those that got me into my Ninja.....to this day I have no idea why they are referred to as "baby tunas", when they are bigger than my SBBN035......perhaps to do with the WR rating? Or the movement?....really nice watches nonetheless!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Raydius said:


> No mention of SRP637 Prospex tuna?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


The SRP637/639/641 and SRP653/655, which all share the 4R36 movement are variously referred to as "Baby Tuna", "Sardine" or "shrouded monster"....


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Back again with another one. Hopefully this time its for keeps.


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

RNR82 said:


> View attachment 9431354
> View attachment 9431362
> View attachment 9431778
> View attachment 9431786


Congrats on your new Tuna; a fantastic watch!!! You have the kanji character of Friday today Today is Thursday 22

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

Pachoe said:


> Congrats on your new Tuna; a fantastic watch!!! You have the kanji character of Friday today Today is Thursday 22
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Is Friday in Italy :-d

Thanks mate b-)|>


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Back to super jubilee

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

As much as I loved the blasted look of the shroud on my SBBN007, the battle scars were taking its toll. Decided to polish it out last night and love the results. Got rid of all but the deepest scratches. May bring it to a brushed finish later, but looks night and day better than it did.


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

So many owners with the 033 lol. We need more love for the 031, and I plan to get one soon so I'll definitely post pics here when that day comes


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

My 031 ;-)


----------



## bourmb (Jun 7, 2006)

What did you use to polish the shroud? Is the end result consistent across the shroud where you get minimal to no distortion when viewing on it?


ganson said:


> As much as I loved the blasted look of the shroud on my SBBN007, the battle scars were taking its toll. Decided to polish it out last night and love the results. Got rid of all but the deepest scratches. May bring it to a brushed finish later, but looks night and day better than it did.


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

bourmb said:


> What did you use to polish the shroud? Is the end result consistent across the shroud where you get minimal to no distortion when viewing on it?


Buffing wheel attached to my bench grinder and a fairly aggressive polishing compound. Same stuff I use for knives and tools. It is very consistent across the whole piece considering the amount of scratches it had, and the fact I took it to polish from a blasted finish. With my tools it only took about a minute or two of actual polishing, and would be easy to go overboard with.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Not much love on here for the 037.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Still loving the Emperor


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Degr8n8 said:


> Not much love on here for the 037.


Lots o' love... Just don't think there are that many around! Here's mine on two different Strapcodes.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Even she loves 031. b-)


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Two more; have a great weekend!!!

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

Good evening guys... what is the best Super Engineer II model?


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi! I think Strapcode IMHO.


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi mate, what's the difference>?:

22mm SUPER Engineer Type II Solid Stainless Steel Straight End Watch Band-Push B

22mm SUPER Engineer II Stainless Steel Curved End Watch Band for SEIKO SKX007


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Zabac said:


>


Cool!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

RNR82 said:


> Hi mate, what's the difference>?:
> 
> 22mm SUPER Engineer Type II Solid Stainless Steel Straight End Watch Band-Push B
> 
> 22mm SUPER Engineer II Stainless Steel Curved End Watch Band for SEIKO SKX007


First one is straight end, for any 22mm watch with straight lugs, like the Tuna; the second one is only for SKX007 with the end curved to fit the SKX007 case.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Rosenbloom said:


> Excuse me. Another question. I carelessly stripped a screw of the shroud. I can still take it off but the screw head is no longer perfect in appearance. I searched over the internet and found an ebay seller offers a pack of five original Seiko screws for US$21, which I think is very expensive.
> 
> I measure the dimensions of the screw. It seems that it is M2.0 screw with 3mm long. Now I'm thinking to purchase some ordinary screws from a hardware store to see if they fit the shroud.
> 
> ...


The new torx head screws arrived this morning! :-!









The screws are well-packed. Andy is nice to send me a hand written message.

















As you can see, Andy's screws are a bit longer than the original ones.

















But they fit perfectly with tuna!

















To be honest I think these torx head screws are not cheap. But they really look great. Also, I love torx head more than hex head. It seems that there are not many other sellers offering these in the market. I had been trying my luck in local stores but could not find any fit for my tuna. That's why I made a purchase from Andy.

With these torx head screws I am a happy tuna owner again! ;-)


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

Pachoe said:


> First one is straight end, for any 22mm watch with straight lugs, like the Tuna; the second one is only for SKX007 with the end curved to fit the SKX007 case.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Thanks a lot, mate. The perfect size is 21.5 or 22mm (_Super Engineer II_)?


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



















My Darth SBBN013 is for sale on the WUS sales forum, for a killer price of $999.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/seiko-darth-tuna-sbbn013-$999-3617194.html#post33952146

(I'm funding an Omega.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

Quartz? Why not...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

yozemon said:


> Quartz? Why not...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Absolutely no reason not to!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Is the baby tuna considered a true tuna?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeffie007 said:


> Is the baby tuna considered a true tuna?
> View attachment 9480714


No, but you're still welcome to talk tuna with us.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Outdoor and Indoor!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> No, but you're still welcome to talk tuna with us.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm saving up to get this tuna. Hopefully by next spring if it is still available.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*


























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 25AEMiata (Oct 7, 2014)

Jeffie007 said:


> Is the baby tuna considered a true tuna?
> View attachment 9480714


Just upgraded my "Baby" with a Watchgecko NATO strap. Considering selling my TAG Aquaracer to fund a "real" Tuna


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Tunas always look great in monochrome pictures.


----------



## Cornelius (Jul 8, 2008)

Here we go. How lovely the Bonetto 284 is. Moved over the buckle. Solid strap.


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Miss wearing my Tuna after getting my PADI.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



25AEMiata said:


> Just upgraded my "Baby" with a Watchgecko NATO strap. Considering selling my TAG Aquaracer to fund a "real" Tuna


I owned an Aquaracer in 2012. Very nice watch...but I prefer my Seiko. If you do go that route I don't think you will be disappointed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Love this watch. I liken the Darth to Christian Bales's Batmobile and the 300m Tunas to Michael Keaton's Batmobile.

Both bad ass but the Darth is like built like a Stealthy tank.


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Just got my first Tuna today an old 1987 007


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Newly acquired... Family shot in a few days


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

Today's swimming...










♛ ♛ ♛


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

It's cool when your nail polish matches your shroud! Great shot of a great watch.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Great shot! Darth is my favorite of the newer tunas.


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Kwest500 said:


> Great shot! Darth is my favorite of the newer tunas.


Thank you! :-!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

%5BURL=http://s298.photobucket.com/user/spring-diver/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20161002_113305_zpsumqj7ija.jpg.html%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm258/spring-diver/Mobile%20Uploads/20161002_113305_zpsumqj7ija.jpg%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D


photos wont post...anyone else having these issues?


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Posting OK on Tapatalk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Zabac said:


> Today's swimming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect match with the blue nails !

And nice to see on girlies wrist, I hope these are girlies wrists...:-d


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

inside by plant by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

Zabac said:


> Today's swimming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Beautiful shot! The 021 is such a rare find and its so beautiful lol


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ToxicTunaTuesday


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Two of Japan's finest.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayien (Sep 24, 2015)

Went window shopping and ended up getting this little baby. Now I want the real thing


----------



## Schnitzer7 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

25AEMiata said:


> Just upgraded my "Baby" with a Watchgecko NATO strap. Considering selling my TAG Aquaracer to fund a "real" Tuna


Hi, is that a NC mazda mx5 you are driving? If so we have the same car and watch. You have great taste.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Can I ask where you purchased the tuna from? Looking to get one next spring.



RLSL said:


> Miss wearing my Tuna after getting my PADI.


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Schnitzer7 said:


> Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


Info on the shroud?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnitzer7 (Feb 7, 2014)

Kwest500 said:


> Info on the shroud?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, got the shroud from Clemiko Timepiece. You may search them on Facebook. Cheers!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Jeffie007 said:


> Can I ask where you purchased the tuna from? Looking to get one next spring.


Hi it's from a local watch shop in Singapore.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Guys you know where I find a shroud and screws for tuna 017?

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Howa said:


>


Nice strap, where is it from? Do they have other camo colours? Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bourmb (Jun 7, 2006)

I just went to Clemiko's FB page. Their prices are downright robbery!



Schnitzer7 said:


> Hi, got the shroud from Clemiko Timepiece. You may search them on Facebook. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Saw that as well. Not sure what the deal is there.

Searched here on WUS and came across this thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/6-4-titanium-tuna-shroud-996602.html

Surprised I haven't come across these before.


----------



## Schnitzer7 (Feb 7, 2014)

bourmb said:


> I just went to Clemiko's FB page. Their prices are downright robbery!


Let us know if you have cheaper sources. Would be great! Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

.....enviado desde mi Z3C


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

41yo lump of titanium...


----------



## nednil (Aug 9, 2013)

mariod said:


> 41yo lump of titanium...


very nice! always wanted to own one!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

nednil said:


> very nice! always wanted to own one!


Thanks. I'm kind of crazy about (auto) Tuna's...


----------



## Rayien (Sep 24, 2015)

mariod said:


> Thanks. I'm kind of crazy about (auto) Tuna's...


Wow! That's an impressive school you got there.   

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

mariod said:


> Thanks. I'm kind of crazy about (auto) Tuna's...


STOP

Those pics are not allowed in this thread !

:-d


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Force is strong on this one...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

.....enviado desde mi Z3C


----------



## Valtonio (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi guys,

Hopefully receiving my new sbbn033 and would really like to dress it up with a good quality and comfortable strap? As I intend to use this watch as a daily beater!

I have seen quite a lot of different strap ideas including an orange Isofrane & several different waffle straps. Was just wondering what my fellow tuna owners would recommend on the 33 ??

P.S only like rubber straps on this style of seiko!


Cheers for reading 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

SOTC


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

SBBN017 on StrapCode Hexad Oyster..............


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

That Strapcode ^ really suits your 017 Howa!


Best,


Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## jasonkn88 (Dec 31, 2011)

Valtonio said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hopefully receiving my new sbbn033 and would really like to dress it up with a good quality and comfortable strap? As I intend to use this watch as a daily beater!
> 
> ...


Isofrane is a great choice! Very comfortable and looks great on the Tuna. I have an olive green one and it looks awesome.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Valtonio said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hopefully receiving my new sbbn033 and would really like to dress it up with a good quality and comfortable strap? As I intend to use this watch as a daily beater!
> 
> ...


.


Iso


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey guys! Just bought my first tuna today. SRP637 from a pawn store for $149. Love it so far!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Valtonio said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hopefully receiving my new sbbn033 and would really like to dress it up with a good quality and comfortable strap? As I intend to use this watch as a daily beater!
> 
> ...


I wear mine (Darth tuna) on natos, parachute and perlon straps as well as rubber. For rubber, ISO is the way to go but also toxic rubber is outstanding quality for its value. Also try the bonetto cinturini 328 rubber nato. There is the 22mm waffle strap made by uncleseiko too. Good luck!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Any tuna owners with stingray strap here? Am thinking of one to go along with my SBDX014...probably a red stingray or tanned leather strap


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

jasonkn88 said:


> Isofrane is a great choice! Very comfortable and looks great on the Tuna. I have an olive green one and it looks awesome.


~~~would like to see a picture please

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

This post convinced me to buy a jubilee for my incoming sbbn033.



Pachoe;34
292650 said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Valtonio (Aug 6, 2016)

Just arrived today love it!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Tuna on a pilot strap, why not?


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

Anyone here have either a SBBN027 or a SBBN037?


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

NegNoodles said:


> Anyone here have either a SBBN027 or a SBBN037?


I've got a '37. Love it!


----------



## Jaman (Aug 26, 2012)

jhanna1701 said:


> I've got a '37. Love it!


Is that an aftermarket bracelet? Looks great!


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Jaman said:


> Is that an aftermarket bracelet? Looks great!


Yes, Strapcode 22mm Hexad. (Something seems to be wrong with their website at the moment, or I'd give you the direct link.)


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*










My 017...

hello from Greece!!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Valtonio (Aug 6, 2016)

SBBN033 Really love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

RLSL said:


>


I mean - this is luuuuuume !


----------



## ARMYAV8R (May 17, 2006)

Well I made the leap. I've wanted this Tuna for the last 30 some odd years but just never came across one that scratched the itch until now. I just purchased a mint, unworn, NOS, 1985 vintage 7549-7009 600m Golden Tuna. Don't ask how much paid for it, because it was probably too much. Hopefully everything will conclude successfully with the transaction. I will post pictures as soon as I receive it.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

Beautiful shot, thanks for sharing


----------



## HarambeeStar (Aug 12, 2015)

Happy to join the club!

Bought this from BDC and it's a stunner! It's the same 300m Marinemaster but yet so different from the SBDX001. Fits comfortably on my 6.5" wrist 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

jhanna1701 said:


> NegNoodles said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone here have either a SBBN027 or a SBBN037?
> ...


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*



Degr8n8 said:


> jhanna1701 said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some pics of mine. Looks great on many straps and it looks a little different depending on the lighting.
> ...


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

eBay buyer flaked for the time being. Lake Mirror Classic Lakeland


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

037 on a blue Iso


----------



## HarambeeStar (Aug 12, 2015)

Perfect for a rainy day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

A Tuna on a Fall day!
View attachment Tuna.jpg


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

A Baby Tuna in the forest!
View attachment Baby Tuna.jpg


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Custom shrouds everyone.....


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Very comfortable combo. Seiko darth tuna on a marine nationale parachute strap with matching PVD hardware from @erikasoriginals (IG)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarambeeStar (Aug 12, 2015)

THG said:


> Very comfortable combo. Seiko darth tuna on a marine nationale parachute strap with matching PVD hardware from @erikasoriginals (IG)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow fantastic combo! I have the non PVD MN strap but that's just perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

wtma said:


> Custom shrouds everyone.....


I want!

enviado desde la TZ3c


----------



## 25AEMiata (Oct 7, 2014)

Jeffie007 said:


> Hi, is that a NC mazda mx5 you are driving? If so we have the same car and watch. You have great taste.
> View attachment 9557666
> 
> 
> View attachment 9557674


It's the 25th Anniversary model. 1 of 100 in USA. Number 386/1000 worldwide.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

HarambeeStar said:


> Wow fantastic combo! I have the non PVD MN strap but that's just perfect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind words! Very happy with it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Mmm!, Studebaker...

Billy was a mountain, Ethel was a tree growing off of Billy's shoulder=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
I may not agree with what you say...
but if you say it with fewer words I'll try harder...


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

25AEMiata said:


> It's the 25th Anniversary model. 1 of 100 in USA. Number 386/1000 worldwide.


Damn a true VIP haha, #1 ?!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

wtma said:


> Custom shrouds everyone.....


For which models ?


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

exc-hulk said:


> For which models ?


It's for SBBN007, which I think is compatible with 015 and 017. But the guy can make shrouds for every Tuna model, he even trim SKX case to accept his custom made shroud. Too bad he can't do PVD.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

wtma said:


> It's for SBBN007, which I think is compatible with 015 and 017. But the guy can make shrouds for every Tuna model, he even trim SKX case to accept his custom made shroud. Too bad he can't do PVD.


Details? Money etc...

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Bought a sapphire crystal for my SBBN015 and my watchmaker is afraid of changing it. Now I'm stuck with it. Just can't believe it. 

Enviado do meu SM-G935F através de Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*



batman1345 said:


> Details? Money etc...
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


All I know is that he is very familiar with Seiko mods and works with ss, brass, bronze and perhaps titanium too. He is very slow though, you gotta be patient. For the shroud I paid him in local currency which was around 70-80 in USD (per shroud of any material). Contact him on insta for more info: https://www.instagram.com/monteurhorloges/


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

speed200 said:


> Bought a sapphire crystal for my SBBN015 and my watchmaker is afraid of changing it. Now I'm stuck with it. Just can't believe it.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G935F através de Tapatalk


Why is he afraid of changing it, what's so different from any other crystal change?


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you friend!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Why is he afraid of changing it, what's so different from any other crystal change?


I don't know, he already changed two. One from the Sumo, and another from the triple seven. He says that he could damage the inner scale when trying to remove the glass.

Enviado do meu SM-G935F através de Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

I've contacted 3 watchmakers here in Lisbon and no one wants to do it. Is this possible? Is it so different changing the glass on the SBBN015? Or different from other watches like the Sumo or triple seven? 

Enviado do meu SM-G935F através de Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

speed200 said:


> Bought a sapphire crystal for my SBBN015 and my watchmaker is afraid of changing it. Now I'm stuck with it. Just can't believe it.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G935F através de Tapatalk


Where did you get the sapphire? I found one on ebay but would also like to know what other sources I can purchase from.

Thanks


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

.....enviado desde mi Z3C


----------



## XR159 (Apr 14, 2013)

Where u guys buy the blue tuna sbbn037 from? Can't find them in Chino or Seiya. Not even Seiko boutiques carry them..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

kriiiss said:


> Where did you get the sapphire? I found one on ebay but would also like to know what other sources I can purchase from.
> 
> Thanks


From Alex at eBay. Search for Crystal Times.

Enviado do meu SM-G935F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

I bought a sapphire for mine too for my SBBN033 from Crystal Times ( https://crystaltimes.net/ ). The watch is only about 8 weeks old and no marks on it yet, I'm waiting to get a new gasket too before I get the crystal fitted - still have to find someone to do it for me. I considered it myself but decided a professional would do it better than I ever could. I'm not in a hurry - I can wait until I have a few scratches that are annoying me before I get it changed. Meanwhile, here's a link to a great tutorial on changing a Tuna crystal - doesn't look too scary to me.

http://www.thewatchsite.com/34-watc...g-new-crystal-my-sbbn007-step-step-guide.html


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

.....enviado desde mi Z3C


----------



## ARMYAV8R (May 17, 2006)

NOS 7549


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## ARMYAV8R (May 17, 2006)

Man that original strap sure is long! So I removed the NOS long strap to be put away for safe keeping, I am going to wear this thing and don't want to wear it on a 31 year old strap. I installed the titanium nitride plated buckle on a new straight vent strap. She is now ready for wrist time.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, tuna with real croc.. Why not 


__
https://flic.kr/p/30454959636


__
https://flic.kr/p/29860822334


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

ARMYAV8R said:


> Man that original strap sure is long! So I removed the NOS long strap to be put away for safe keeping, I am going to wear this thing and don't want to wear it on a 31 year old strap. I installed the titanium nitride plated buckle on a new straight vent strap. She is now ready for wrist time.


She sure is a beauty. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

25AEMiata said:


> It's the 25th Anniversary model. 1 of 100 in USA. Number 386/1000 worldwide.


Great car. A better position for the license plate?


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Sharing the baby/monster tuna which has been given the Stargate treatment...


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

Joined the club.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Found this in the archives..day & date have passed , but it's still a Tuna on Tuesday!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Formal Tuna today

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## GGTK (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi guys. New guy question here. I've been considering buying a tuna since I saw the solar tuna SBDN023/028 in a shop a few weeks ago. I was pleasantly surprised by how well it wears even though the dimensions were a concern for me. The thinness of it was actually a very good surpirse. The build quality seemed nice overall but I wasn't convinced by the plastic shroud and the thick bezel, especially considering the price and the fact that it is quartz.
I was in Osaka yesterday so I went to see 2 "real" tunas SBBN033 and SBBN035. They're obviously much nicer and I was totally impressed... until I used the bezel. That is by far the worst bezel action I've ever seen (and I own cheap Seikos). They were display watches and I understand that they've been handled by countless careless customers but still, the bezel on the 033 was very stiff from 12 o'clock to 9 and 6 to 3 but loose from 9 to 6 and 3 to 12. And the one on the 035 was even worse, no longer 120 clicks, more like 97, sometimes jumping 2 or 3 clicks in one go. So my question (finally): have you guys had that problem on any of yours of do you think those have just been brutalized beyond belief (although the case and crystal were pristine)?
I really want one but this gave me cold feet. The price tag was very appealing but I still don't want to pay that much for a dive watch with a bezel that stops working after a few weeks.
Thanks for your imput guys.


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

Also do you think it's okay on my 6.75" wrist?


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

DoctorWolf said:


> Hi guys. New guy question here. I've been considering buying a tuna since I saw the solar tuna SBDN023/028 in a shop a few weeks ago. I was pleasantly surprised by how well it wears even though the dimensions were a concern for me. The thinness of it was actually a very good surpirse. The build quality seemed nice overall but I wasn't convinced by the plastic shroud and the thick bezel, especially considering the price and the fact that it is quartz.
> I was in Osaka yesterday so I went to see 2 "real" tunas SBBN033 and SBBN035. They're obviously much nicer and I was totally impressed... until I used the bezel. That is by far the worst bezel action I've ever seen (and I own cheap Seikos). They were display watches and I understand that they've been handled by countless careless customers but still, the bezel on the 033 was very stiff from 12 o'clock to 9 and 6 to 3 but loose from 9 to 6 and 3 to 12. And the one on the 035 was even worse, no longer 120 clicks, more like 97, sometimes jumping 2 or 3 clicks in one go. So my question (finally): have you guys had that problem on any of yours of do you think those have just been brutalized beyond belief (although the case and crystal were pristine)?
> I really want one but this gave me cold feet. The price tag was very appealing but I still don't want to pay that much for a dive watch with a bezel that stops working after a few weeks.
> Thanks for your imput guys.


Strange about the bezel. I have had 2 tunas, and both have had silky smooth bezels. Maybe they were dirty and just needed to be rinsed out. The size looks great on you, tuna with no lugs wears a lot smaller than the dimensions would lead you to believe.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

Tuna and sapphire are a great combo. Still getting used to the blue AR coating.


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

AbsoluteMustard said:


> Strange about the bezel. I have had 2 tunas, and both have had silky smooth bezels. Maybe they were dirty and just needed to be rinsed out. The size looks great on you, tuna with no lugs wears a lot smaller than the dimensions would lead you to believe.


Yeah I was really surprised by that. I went to the shop wearing my skx to compare and on the wrist the difference is not that significant. It is taller but not by much. I think I'll go for it if you say you never had any issue with the bezel.


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

AbsoluteMustard said:


> Tuna and sapphire are a great combo. Still getting used to the blue AR coating.


Is it a flat sapphire? Looks good in any case. I don't think the blue reflections would bother me.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

AbsoluteMustard said:


> Tuna and sapphire are a great combo. Still getting used to the blue AR coating.


Would you do the blue again or go with clear? I was thinking of the same crystal for my Srp777 but worried the blue would detract from the classic all-black look.


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

.....enviado desde mi Z3C


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

Raydius said:


> Sharing the baby/monster tuna which has been given the Stargate treatment...
> 
> View attachment 9728346


Never seen these before, beautiful watches, i especially love tou "stargate" treatment (SG fan boy here lol)

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Valth said:


> Never seen these before, beautiful watches, i especially love tou "stargate" treatment (SG fan boy here lol)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Yes, I'm still trying to work out a way to bring over the striped crown, but the system is of different length.

Nevertheless i will do a Stargate project soon also. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Raydius said:


> Sharing the baby/monster tuna which has been given the Stargate treatment...
> 
> View attachment 9728346


What a beaut!

Mine says hello










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I've never tried a Super Engineer before but I'm impressed, of all the bracelets I've tried this one looks like it was made for it.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

Paul Ramon said:


> Would you do the blue again or go with clear? I was thinking of the same crystal for my Srp777 but worried the blue would detract from the classic all-black look.


IMO it does detract. A lot of people like it, but I don't think I do. I am thinking about buying a clear crystal and replace it. The guy I got it from on ebay doesn't ship to the US anymore...hmm


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

DoctorWolf said:


> Is it a flat sapphire? Looks good in any case. I don't think the blue reflections would bother me.


It is domed like the original. Done quite well too.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

AbsoluteMustard said:


> Tuna and sapphire are a great combo. Still getting used to the blue AR coating.


unofficial Tuna and sapphire for me =)


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On blue toxic rubber










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

SBBN021 today










♛ ♛ ♛


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On an eulit perlon with matching black buckle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 25AEMiata (Oct 7, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Great car. A better position for the license plate?


The bracket goes into the toe hook receiver. No drilling into the front end to mount the standard plate holder.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*

SBBN007 with bronze shroud


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Playing with eulit perlon combos










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



THG said:


> Playing with eulit perlon combos
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks really great on both IMO. Where did you get them from?


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



DoctorWolf said:


> It looks really great on both IMO. Where did you get them from?


Thanks, got'em directly from its distributor Yellys.ch and google translated my way through the german page

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello all. My favorite SBBN015.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

After sapphire upgrade










Enviado do meu SM-G935F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dakine234 (Oct 23, 2016)

Aloha from Hawaii everyone! 
Got my tuna in this past weekend and it hasnt left my wrist since, absolutely *LOVE* it! Iʻm a EDC (everyday carry) enthusiast who always lusted over seikos and fell in love with the tuna and finally got one. Here it is alongside some other gear, if youʻre so inclinded feel free to check me out on instagram (Dakine234_EDC), gear details/specs listed below. Incredible thread as well, spent the last week going through it! 







Knife: Mayo Small Wharny Covert (6k blade)
Light: Mcgizmo Sundrop
Watch: Seiko Tuna (SBBN017)
Hank: Hanksbyhank


----------



## Chronodivers (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome to the jungle.


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

Was wondering, does anyone here have any limited edition Tunas? Like the 019/021/029 SBDX016 SBDB08 (?) etc


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

Of all the shiny, fancy, expensive watches I own and have owned the beauty of this 'tool' keeps pulling me back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

Very nice photo


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Join the club again! ;-)
(I sold my Tuna last month and deeply regretted it)


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JMEnnis (Mar 21, 2016)

Just picked up this SRP637K1 (pictured with Prospex bros)



















Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

JMEnnis, good looking group shot. I really like the black band on the SRP637 looks great.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

This is a great shot! I love how it shows the details and depth of the Darth's dial.



peppercorn said:


>


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Been up since 3:15 am. Took the Tuna fishing today.


----------



## Cluu (Apr 23, 2015)

Must... avoid.. buying tunas...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 9916498
> 
> 
> View attachment 9916522


My favorite iteration of all Tunas, such a great watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

Where do I find a gold shroud or titanium for the tuna


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

I have really fell in love with these seiko tuna's.
after buying my vintage 7549-7010 i am now looking for a Sbbn015. I think it looks amazing.
But can this model be bought new or is it discontinued?

Thank you for your time.

and here's a picture of my Tuna:


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

joins said:


> I have really fell in love with these seiko tuna's.
> after buying my vintage 7549-7010 i am now looking for a Sbbn015. I think it looks amazing.
> But can this model be bought new or is it discontinued?
> 
> ...


You will only find the SBBN015 used now. It's replacement is the SBBN031. Nice but I prefer the older model.


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> You will only find the SBBN015 used now. It's replacement is the SBBN031. Nice but I prefer the older model.


Thank you! 
Looking for a nice used one then.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Getting ready for a GTG tomorrow, wearing the one on the extreme right










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Back in the club as of today....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

5661nicholas said:


> Back in the club as of today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome back!


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> Welcome back!


Thanks, I have been on a flipping rampage as of late which is unusual for me. Need to try and hang in to this one....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

on Toxic army green nato


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Friday night!









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sdre (Nov 8, 2016)

Having some evening ribs with the missus.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna phone home.


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

Had the bezel off for cleaning and lost it during house renovations. So my watch had to go back to Japan for servicing. Got it back from Seiko Japan, all fixed up







I installed a sapphire crystal along time ago, Seiko Japan left it in







They were good enough to put in a new crown, waterproof/magnetic test it and install a new battery for no charge. See case back has been marked for future battery mid 2021


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

How do you determine the date of battery change again?


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

kriiiss said:


> How do you determine the date of battery change again?


See the numbers on the circumference of the case back with graduations, they put an indent in at the time a new battery is recommended. Each graduation is 3 months. Have a look at the Seiko 7C46 manual (it's easy to find on the net as a PDF) this details that feature.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Rippa said:


> Had the bezel off for cleaning and lost it during house renovations.


Now you'll find the lost one.


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

My new SBDX014, which I just purchased BNIB from Bwool on here.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

G.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On toxic black nato on the left wrist (Delhi time) and on chocolate bar reissue on the right wrist (Saigon time) as I'm off for a couple days work and leisure in Vietnam and Thailand ⌚️










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

NegNoodles said:


>


Beauty!!


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

Damn this watch is amazing, how did you get it? I understand that it's a reissue? Or is this a custom bezeL?

ANd also thanks guys, I am in love with the new SBDX014, it's a true winner


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Ssbs018 bezel & shroud screws on sbbn013 ?










Thank you!

Enjoy yours guys!

G.


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



giorgos mg said:


> Ssbs018 bezel & shroud screws on sbbn013 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My god, look at that beauty. AFter being exposed to a rose gold Tuna, I realize how valuable a YG one would be lol. Did you "mod" this yourself btw?


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Love the Tuna's










Cheers
Shannon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*



NegNoodles said:


> My god, look at that beauty. AFter being exposed to a rose gold Tuna, I realize how valuable a YG one would be lol. Did you "mod" this yourself btw?


Thank you, yes these mods are easy .
On those big tuna s the shroud keeps the bezel, so you dont even have to use any tool to remove rhe bezel.once you unscrew the shroud screws and remove the shroud, with gently pull the bezel is removed 

I love the reflection of the crystal.somehow, since the golden bezel was installed, it has a golden tint


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*



giorgos mg said:


> Thank you, yes these mods are easy .
> On those big tuna s the shroud keeps the bezel, so you dont even have to use any tool to remove rhe bezel.once you unscrew the shroud screws and remove the shroud, with gently pull the bezel is removed
> 
> I love the reflection of the crystal.somehow, since the golden bezel was installed, it has a golden tint


I see! I have to ask though, is this the newly reissued Golden Tuna? Where can I get it, do you know any trusted online sellers that has it?

Also, do you know if there are other golden tunas, or at least tunas that are rare?


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

This is Sbbn013 .
With installed ssbs018 bezel and should screws.

Dont know where you can get parts from ssbs018 

Time for a snack ?










G.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

I have been wanting to spend some cash this black Friday and add another watch to my meager rotation (sbbn017 and skx007).

Keep looking at my wrist though and wondering what I could get short of a MM300 that would steal wrist time from this beauty:










Maybe a Darth or Turtle?

Maybe the Tuna has turned me into a (mostly) one watch guy?

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



giorgos mg said:


> This is Sbbn013 .
> With installed ssbs018 bezel and should screws.
> 
> Dont know where you can get parts from ssbs018
> ...


Tuna salad. Very healthy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



giorgos mg said:


> This is Sbbn013 .
> With installed ssbs018 bezel and should screws.
> 
> Dont know where you can get parts from ssbs018
> ...


Lol, I see. I still have to ask though, where did you buy this from? Is this still in production?


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: The &amp;amp;amp;quot;Official&amp;amp;amp;quo t; Tuna Thread*

The watch or the extra parts?

The watch you can find it at a few sellers.

The parts i really dont know. ..
Have gathered a few the last years 
Took this nos bezel from the limited dolphin series out of the plastic to take some pics for fun 
Put it over the watch gently and charged with a led light




























I have a nos ceramic shroud also.

G.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

G.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

giorgos mg said:


> G.


Amazing photograph George!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## horsetrailer (Dec 21, 2015)

Fix that date wheel!


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Scratched Hardlex replaced with sapphire, uncomfortable Seiko bracelet replaced with Strapcode hexad oyster. I like it much more and also wears better.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

S23611J1 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Mondays choice









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

mysiak said:


> Scratched Hardlex replaced with sapphire, uncomfortable Seiko bracelet replaced with Strapcode hexad oyster. I like it much more and also wears better.


Where did you source the sapphire from? Looks clean.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

SBBN035 with the lonely SKX in the background


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Check out Duarte from NEWW, he quoted me $50 for a sapphire w/out installation fees. I'll be sending mine to him soon for a sapphire replacement and bead blasting my bezel.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Sunday game night - didn't get around to posting this last night.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

jr81 said:


> Where did you source the sapphire from? Looks clean.


It's from Crystaltimes (pleasure to deal with them). I was worried a little bit that the sapphire will be more prone to reflections than Hardlex, but in fact it's even better and blue AR is nice as well.


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

With my Squale-Matic:


----------



## tyre777 (Jul 25, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

Can anyone post a pic of sbbn035 (or sbbn031) next to a sbbn025 or any other bigger tuna? 
I was thinking of getting the sbbn035 but i am affraid it's tiny(i like big watches)


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

watchw said:


> Can anyone post a pic of sbbn035 (or sbbn031) next to a sbbn025 or any other bigger tuna?
> I was thinking of getting the sbbn035 but i am affraid it's tiny(i like big watches)


035 is only a tad smaller than the 025. My SBDX014 is the Emperor tuna case so its even bigger than the 025. You can see this comparison here:


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Today I received a Seiko 2016-17 catalog booklet from Seiya Japan along with my purchase of some spare shroud screws. Lots of nice watches there, especially those in the GS section.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

The last real Tuna I have a SBBN007.....a very 'wearable' piece.


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Just got my new StrapCode Super Engineer 2 Bracelet fitted


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Just captured this this afternoon. b-)

































It's a Blue Tuna! SBBN037









With free gift









On my 6.5" wrist.









My two Tunas









Thanks for watching!


----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## sq01 (Apr 20, 2016)

Dam!!! I'm gonna buy a tuna right now! Where did you buy it? They give you free extra band?



Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

sq01 said:


> Dam!!! I'm gonna buy a tuna right now! Where did you buy it? They give you free extra band?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I bought it at a shop in Hong Kong. They said this blue Tuna is a limited edition from Japan.
Yup the extra strap is free.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

bazza. said:


> Just got my new StrapCode Super Engineer 2 Bracelet fitted


Fantastic!


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

Rosenbloom said:


> Just captured this this afternoon. b-)
> It's a Blue Tuna! SBBN037
> 
> View attachment 10127298
> ...


True beauty! Haha, wear it in good health man. This is definitely one of my next goals, alongside the 033 and 031 

EDIT: May I ask? Who did you buy this from? Was the "free gift" from the vendor?


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

NegNoodles said:


> True beauty! Haha, wear it in good health man. This is definitely one of my next goals, alongside the 033 and 031
> 
> EDIT: May I ask? Who did you buy this from? Was the "free gift" from the vendor?


The shop's name is Watch Outz, quite a popular watch shop in Hong Kong. They are also selling Crafter Blue straps. 
They are now doing Christmas promotion. A free Crafter Blue strap will come with certain models. :-!


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

Rosenbloom said:


> The shop's name is Watch Outz, quite a popular watch shop in Hong Kong. They are also selling Crafter Blue straps.
> They are now doing Christmas promotion. A free Crafter Blue strap will come with certain models. :-!


Just a word of advice about this shop: don't let the guy change the strap for you. I bought a Crafter Blue there for my Sumo and he damaged one of the lugs pretty badly. 
Otherwise nice shop with a great selection of JDM seikos. But I just won't use them again because of this. Bad CS, he didn't offer anything in compensation although he admitted he damaged it.


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## sq01 (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice watch and tats too

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

My RG Emperor Tuna with local style coffee


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

The remains of the day....









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thai Tuna


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

From diver's to casual.


----------



## sq01 (Apr 20, 2016)

wtma said:


> From diver's to casual.


Denim denim everywhere

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandsire (Sep 24, 2010)

mms said:


> View attachment 10140818
> 
> View attachment 10140242
> 
> ...


I'd love to know where I can find these pvd shroud screws


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________


----------



## sq01 (Apr 20, 2016)

Finally i can join Tuna club.




























Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Where can I buy a bronze shroud?


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sdre (Nov 8, 2016)

sq01 said:


> Finally i can join Tuna club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

The beauty has arrived today. (SNBBN031)
I am very impressed, so a nice and comfortable watch. Feels so easy, just.....fantastic. 
...10 years ago I would´t choose a Tuna - but now, I absolutely loved it.
I have never felt so satisfied with a watch. 

What a watch...















Regards 
------------------------
(edit):

What I like very much:
- the short second hand
- the black day / date dials
- the bright Lumi
- the comfortable bracelet
- the big SEIKO logo
- the slightly smaller (hour) indications - so the dial has more ...space.


----------



## sq01 (Apr 20, 2016)

airdiver said:


> The beauty has arrived today. (SNBBN031)
> I am very impressed, so a nice and comfortable watch. Feels so easy, just.....fantastic.
> ...10 years ago I would´t choose a Tuna - but now, I absolutely loved it.
> I have never felt so satisfied with a watch.
> ...


Congrats! Tuna is love tuna is life

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Jbem (Dec 2, 2010)

Just picked up this Bonetto 284 for my SBBN035. I like the feel of the OEM strap but not the ridges near the end. This strap sits much more flat. Has a very nice supple feel. I get what the Bonetto talk is all about now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

....


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

...just a Tuna..;-) :-d





































































































regards


----------



## sq01 (Apr 20, 2016)

Tunaception

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

sq01 said:


> Tunaception
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


.....It's just a small joke.... 
The solution ... next week


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Merry Christmas guys from Greece!!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Merry Christmas!!!









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


>


Cool photograph!! 

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

My Tuna collection ;-)


----------



## sq01 (Apr 20, 2016)

Rosenbloom said:


> My Tuna collection ;-)
> 
> View attachment 10324082


But why 2 blues?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

sq01 said:


> But why 2 blues?


Because I love the blue Tuna so much that I want to have two. ;-)

I put bracelet on one of them:


----------



## sq01 (Apr 20, 2016)

Rosenbloom said:


> Because I love the blue Tuna so much that I want to have two. ;-)


Ok then aquaman

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

batman1345 said:


> Cool photograph!!
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Cheers


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

double post delete


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

I can relate to this, tempted to get a 2nd as I love mine so much


----------



## gigiplastic (Nov 1, 2009)

New Tuna member enjoying his day after work with bottle of sake.


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

..have a nice one, Tunaholics & Seikoholics...


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I received my first tuna from Seiya today. My story is not unlike many others. I spent years ignoring them. Perhaps just trying to ignore them. I didn't care for them. Slowly and without noticing or understanding it gripped me. I've been following this thread for a couple of years off and on. This thread is actually one of the reasons I signed an account for this forum, but still even at that time I would not really suspect that I would eventually break and buy one.

Here I am.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

nolte said:


> I received my first tuna from Seiya today. My story is not unlike many others. I spent years ignoring them. Perhaps just trying to ignore them. I didn't care for them. Slowly and without noticing or understanding it gripped me. I've been following this thread for a couple of years off and on. This thread is actually one of the reasons I signed an account for this forum, but still even at that time I would not really suspect that I would eventually break and buy one.
> 
> Here I am.


Welcome to the club, and yes the force is strong with the Tuna.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

nolte said:


> I received my first tuna from Seiya today. My story is not unlike many others. I spent years ignoring them. Perhaps just trying to ignore them. I didn't care for them. Slowly and without noticing or understanding it gripped me. I've been following this thread for a couple of years off and on. This thread is actually one of the reasons I signed an account for this forum, but still even at that time I would not really suspect that I would eventually break and buy one.
> 
> Here I am.


Welcome to the club, I didn't care much for the them to begin with, and still wasn't sure when I bought one, but half a year in, it is now the watch I wear the most outside of work. Obviously, it doesn't work with business attire, but out of the office, I absolutely love the Darth tuna. I'm always amazed by how well made it feels when I pick it up in the morning


----------



## sq01 (Apr 20, 2016)

nolte said:


> I received my first tuna from Seiya today. My story is not unlike many others. I spent years ignoring them. Perhaps just trying to ignore them. I didn't care for them. Slowly and without noticing or understanding it gripped me. I've been following this thread for a couple of years off and on. This thread is actually one of the reasons I signed an account for this forum, but still even at that time I would not really suspect that I would eventually break and buy one.
> 
> Here I am.


Welcome to the club buddy 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

My first Tuna


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## bomba (May 15, 2014)

Love these pics!

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

nolte said:


> I received my first tuna from Seiya today. My story is not unlike many others. I spent years ignoring them. Perhaps just trying to ignore them. I didn't care for them. Slowly and without noticing or understanding it gripped me. I've been following this thread for a couple of years off and on. This thread is actually one of the reasons I signed an account for this forum, but still even at that time I would not really suspect that I would eventually break and buy one.
> 
> Here I am.


Welcome to the club! Same story here. I am still in honeymoon phase with my versatile Darth tuna. Currently on a very comfortable brown Eulit perlon strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

nolte said:


>


Very nice shots!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bomba (May 15, 2014)

Yeah those shots above are 👍

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## miasma (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

...


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

New strap for my tuna...


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

After looking at some photos I swapped out the stock rubber strap on my SBDB009 for a NATO and it now looks like a totally different watch. I don't know why I hadn't thought to do this with the Tuna earlier.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Just arrived ............


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Semper Jeep said:


> After looking at some photos I swapped out the stock rubber strap on my SBDB009 for a NATO and it now looks like a totally different watch. I don't know why I hadn't thought to do this with the Tuna earlier.
> 
> View attachment 10425842


I wear mine on thick 5-ring ZULUs with black hardware. Can't beat it.

http://www.panatime.com/22sa5pvdrina.html


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

*
sbbn033.......
*


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

So *
Photogenic.......
*


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

I was able to find a brand new Seiko sbbn015. 
I really prefer the older style hands.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

The SBBN031 is looking better and better to me. For the hands, the sun019 has hands in the sbbn015 style, and i like the monster style hands in the new version.
Mightbe next time when i'm buying a watch... (*)

(*Already made up my mind anyway, just getting the funds to afford the purchase.)


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

sbbn031.......
View attachment 10462362


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## sq01 (Apr 20, 2016)

Loves of my life

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Still extremely impressed by the blue tuna ...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

miasma said:


>





mms said:


> View attachment 10426930
> 
> Marcelo
> _________


7549-7010 is my all-time favourite Tuna, fantastic piece and both samples above are perfect!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

mariod said:


>


Superb! Beautiful watch, beautiful shot.


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

New acquisition









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

mthtitan said:


> New acquisition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

.....


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

sq01 said:


> Loves of my life
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


What strap is that on the bottom?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

gshock626 said:


>


Great shot! I feel you caught just the right amount of reflection off that sapphire.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

ganson said:


> What strap is that on the bottom?


It should be the universal model from Crafter Blue

Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sq01 (Apr 20, 2016)

ganson said:


> What strap is that on the bottom?


It's 22mm from Crafter Blue.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

TheMeasure said:


>


Nice strap! Where did you get it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

maxchua said:


> Nice strap! Where did you get it?


Thanks! It's a Eulit Kristall blue perlon from Holben's Fine Watch Bands. I believe they are on both Amazon and EBay.


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*




























Is there any cure for this Tuna fever?


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



sonykurniawan said:


> Is there any cure for this Tuna fever?


Nope, there's no cure for this disease just yet.


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

*Tuna rich environment...
*


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

....


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

wtma said:


>


Is that a custom blue shroud? Where did u get it?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



boy_wonder said:


> Is that a custom blue shroud? Where did u get it?


Not custom.
Apparently someone in China has made aftermarket shrouds for 300m quartz Tuna's. I got it from Taobao for merely ~$30 each, much cheaper than most custom shrouds we already now (TST, Yobokies, Monteur). I was looking for a black PVD shroud, but found out they also make it in blue so I just ordered both. To my surprise the blue looks stunning, it has brush finish on the side surface and polished on the slope. Very pleasing to look at. It even came with a set of matching allen screw and tool.

Link: https://world.taobao.com/item/543379202572.htm#detail (I used SpreeNow and Google Translate).


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I like it... it looks awesome.
It would be cool to get a silver one and let an engraver go nuts on it...


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

nolte said:


> I like it... it looks awesome.
> It would be cool to get a silver one and let an engraver go nuts on it...


Great idea, why didn't I think about it...


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

SBBN037 Blue Tuna with bracelet.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

And I love blue Tuna so much that I purchased two.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



wtma said:


> Not custom.
> Apparently someone in China has made aftermarket shrouds for 300m quartz Tuna's. I got it from Taobao for merely ~$30 each, much cheaper than most custom shrouds we already now (TST, Yobokies, Monteur). I was looking for a black PVD shroud, but found out they also make it in blue so I just ordered both. To my surprise the blue looks stunning, it has brush finish on the side surface and polished on the slope. Very pleasing to look at. It even came with a set of matching allen screw and tool.
> 
> Link: https://world.taobao.com/item/543379202572.htm#detail (I used SpreeNow and Google Translate).


How do you like the quality compared to the stock shroud?


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



> Apparently someone in China has made aftermarket shrouds for 300m quartz Tuna's. I got it from Taobao....


Thanks for that link. I figured "what the hell - I'll take a chance" and ordered one up to see what the quality is like. I have an SBBN033 with the polished shroud, so I ordered a brushed shroud for it. I opted for the cheapest shipping and it came in at ~ €32/$33. I used this to purchase in English: Seiko Prospex 300 meter diving canned SBBN015 017 031 033 035 Replacement outer armor - My Tao FOCUS


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

*I was always a sucker for green eyes........
*


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Do Babies count?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Narc'd said:


> Thanks for that link. I figured "what the hell - I'll take a chance" and ordered one up to see what the quality is like. I have an SBBN033 with the polished shroud, so I ordered a brushed shroud for it. I opted for the cheapest shipping and it came in at ~ €32/$33. I used this to purchase in English: Seiko Prospex 300 meter diving canned SBBN015 017 031 033 035 Replacement outer armor - My Tao FOCUS


When you get it I'd like to see side by side pics of them on the watch in same/similar light if its not too much trouble.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



kasemo said:


> *I was always a sucker for green eyes........
> *
> View attachment 10563410


Great lume shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

airdiver said:


> View attachment 10570194


Great shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



kriiiss said:


> How do you like the quality compared to the stock shroud?


The shape is very identical, it's an exact replica to my eyes. It fits perfectly when I put it on, there's no friction with the case whatsoever, just as the stock shroud. Screw holes are also very well done, unlike the holes on my custom Monteur bronze shroud which needed to be enlarged a bit.
I'm not sure about the PVD work though, the color does look nice and I like how they combine brush and polish finish. But on the blue shroud I'm able to notice that some areas are darker than the rest. It could be only the light is playing with my eyes, but I suspect the coating is not very thick that in some areas it exposes the color of the underlying metal.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



> When you get it I'd like to see side by side pics of them on the watch in same/similar light if its not too much trouble.


Will do:-! Usually takes about 3 weeks for shipments from China to get here, well when you opt for the cheapest postage anyway.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



> Not custom.
> Apparently someone in China has made aftermarket shrouds for 300m quartz Tuna's. I got it from Taobao for merely ~$30 each, much cheaper than most custom shrouds we already now (TST, Yobokies, Monteur). I was looking for a black PVD shroud, but found out they also make it in blue so I just ordered both. To my surprise the blue looks stunning, it has brush finish on the side surface and polished on the slope. Very pleasing to look at. It even came with a set of matching allen screw and tool.
> 
> Link: https://world.taobao.com/item/543379202572.htm#detail (I used SpreeNow and Google Translate).


I didn't realise until just now that there was a PADI edition of the 300m Tuna - the blue highlights look very similar in colour to the blue aftermarket shroud from Taobao.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I never noticed the SBBN039 has all that blue on it. Yuck. What a weird mess of colors.


----------



## sma (Jan 12, 2012)

SBBN015 on rubber strap.


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> I never noticed the SBBN039 has all that blue on it. Yuck. What a weird mess of colors.


I have one reserved for me (with no deposit thankfully). The more I look at the pics the more I think the blue details make it look cheap. Recent pics in this thread of 015s and 033s make me think the classic look is timeless and classy.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> I never noticed the SBBN039 has all that blue on it. Yuck. What a weird mess of colors.


I also think the colors are weird. I don't like the X logo on the dial too.
The blue color on SBBN037 is far more attractive and classy.


----------



## noizer (Mar 19, 2012)

my pair.. thinking of a darth tuna to complete the collection


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> _When you get it I'd like to see side by side pics of them on the watch in same/similar light if its not too much trouble._
> Will do:-! Usually takes about 3 weeks for shipments from China to get here, well when you opt for the cheapest postage anyway.


Update: I got this message from them today: "_Delivery service has stopped due to Spring Festival. It takes 25 days to arrive to us.Do you want to buy?_"

I'm still going to proceed anyway to see what the shroud is like, I don't need it or anything so not in a rush. Will post pics....eventually.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Vader Flav?










(sry couldnt resist: 



)


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks! No hurry here. Just curious. |>



Narc'd said:


> Update: I got this message from them today: "_Delivery service has stopped due to Spring Festival. It takes 25 days to arrive to us.Do you want to buy?_"
> 
> I'm still going to proceed anyway to see what the shroud is like, I don't need it or anything so not in a rush. Will post pics....eventually.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

I sent my Tuna overseas to have a nice new sapphire crystal installed. The watchmaker just informed me the watch was ready to be posted back to me and was kind enough to attach some photo's. Here it is in the hydrostatic tester - he tested it to 37.5Bar/375m as per the ISO6425 125% over-pressure test..... and it passed:-!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Narc'd said:


> I sent my Tuna overseas to have a nice new sapphire crystal installed. The watchmaker just informed me the watch was ready to be posted back to me and was kind enough to attach some photo's. Here it is in the hydrostatic tester - he tested it to 37.5Bar/375m as per the ISO6425 125% over-pressure test..... and it passed:-!
> 
> View attachment 10586194
> 
> ...


I guess we have something in common...


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Can I play? 

I bought this one off of my client's wrist! He found it on the beach in Georgia in 1981. As the story goes, a diver had gone missing about a week earlier!


----------



## Jumpmonkey (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



sonykurniawan said:


> Is there any cure for this Tuna fever?


Has Christopher Walken taught us nothing?
The only prescription is more Tuna.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



> I guess we have something in common...


Certainly looks like it - Fantastic!



> Can I play?


Was just reading about the Japanese "wabi sabi" yesterday and I guess that pic fits in nicely with the expression if I managed to get the gist of it!


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Narc'd said:


> I sent my Tuna overseas to have a nice new sapphire crystal installed. The watchmaker just informed me the watch was ready to be posted back to me and was kind enough to attach some photo's. Here it is in the hydrostatic tester - he tested it to 37.5Bar/375m as per the ISO6425 125% over-pressure test..... and it passed:-!


May you kindly let me know the contacts of this watchmaker? 
;-)


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Several blue shots under Saturday morning sunlight b-)


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

The blue is getting brighter and brighter! b-)


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Double dome AR sapphire with bead blasted bezel for a matte finish.

Done by Duarte at NEWW.

Can't wait to receive this next week!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I used to have several divers - one black Turtle, one blue Turtle, one solar chrono diver, one MM300, one blue Sumo, one SBBN031 black Tuna, one SBDJ013 solar, and one SBDN023 Lowercase Tuna. I sold them all because I finally met SBBN037 the Blue Tuna!

I love the Blue Tuna so much that I purchased two - one for daily wearing, another for collection purpose. And now I only have these two divers. But I am fully contented.

The more I look at it, the more I am fawned of its beauty. The dark blue dial, the reflective blue bezel, Seiko's unique design of the shroud, and solidly built watch.
Well done Seiko!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

My two blue tuna look like black in this photo.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Rosenbloom said:


> I used to have several divers - one black Turtle, one blue Turtle, one solar chrono diver, one MM300, one blue Sumo, one SBBN031 black Tuna, one SBDJ013 solar, and one SBDN023 Lowercase Tuna. I sold them all because I finally met SBBN037 the Blue Tuna!
> 
> I love the Blue Tuna so much that I purchased two - one for daily wearing, another for collection purpose. And now I only have these two divers. But I am fully contented.
> 
> ...


~~~Very nice that you were able to pair your collection down to one watch (with another for safe keeping purposes). Perhaps you will be able to keep it that way?...time will tell

At this point, I don't think I could sell all of my watches, and a lot of them are nothing special. When I purchased my SBDB009 3rd hand in May of this year, after wearing it for a few months, I could see where I might be able to live with just it, if I were forced to divest the rest, for whatever reason, but Mrs. Jake gave me an SBDX017 as a X-Mass gift 2016, and there is no way I could ever sell that watch, since it was given as a gift, especially from my wife of 34 years...she'd never forgive me if I sold it, I'm sure of that

That said, if it were up to me and I could only keep just one...it would be the Spring Drive Tuna= I can't find one fault with it. There is absolutely nothing I dislike about it! I can honestly say it's perfect in every way, for me=










Obligatory Tuna Pic=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"If liberty means anything at all, it means the right to tell people what they do not want to hear." George Orwell


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

The watch I never really understood at first is now the only x2 in my collection, and my most worn...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

SBBN037


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Tuna is back from NEWW

Installed a sapphire and bead blasted the bezel

Shame that too much of the border around the lume pip was taken off. Oh well 

Thanks again Duarte!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Installed a sapphire and bead blasted the bezel


Gotta love the craziness of this hobby of ours. You've bead blasted the bezel to give it a nice matt finish - meanwhile there's a thread going here about waxing the bezel to really make it shine. https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/anyone-else-wax-their-mm300-bezel-3974682.html

Lucky people outside the watch community don't know what we get up to! :roll:


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Narc'd said:


> Gotta love the craziness of this hobby of ours. You've bead blasted the bezel to give it a nice matt finish - meanwhile there's a thread going here about waxing the bezel to really make it shine. https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/anyone-else-wax-their-mm300-bezel-3974682.html
> 
> Lucky people outside the watch community don't know what we get up to! :roll:


There are two types of people in this world...


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

I will be in Osaka next week and I'll pick up a Tuna while I'm there. I'm still not sure whether it will be a SBBN033 or 035. I reckon both would suit my current collection but I'm leaning towards the 033 as it is a bit more unique, that metal bezel is just something else, I'm just not sure about the polished shroud. I'll post a pic once I've got it!


----------



## Jumpmonkey (Mar 22, 2016)

Had the SBBN037 for two days now, still +/- 0spd.
Also as someone who truly loves the Blue Sumo, I think I'm going to just call this the Bluna...


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Had the SBBN037 for two days now, still +/- 0spd.


Mine's been extremely accurate so far although it's still only 5 months old. I set it at the end of October for the change to winter time, then at New Year's it was barely out - I actually noticed it was out on the 1st of January because of the leap second! I used Time.is in conjunction with the time on my Garmin watch after it's synched with a GPS satellite as comparison. Usually they're within 0.5 seconds of each other so I reckon they're pretty good to set the time off. When the watch is this accurate it get's hard to tell just how much it's off by. It's way, way better than it's specced 15s/month that's for sure. Hope it stays good with age.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

This lazy thing is 1 second slow at a couple days short of a month.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> This lazy thing is 1 second slow at a couple days short of a month.


Definitely a warranty case! LOL


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

wtma if you've got any more pics of that thing set up like that I wanna see more. That looks awesome.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh! How I love that lume!!

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

DoctorWolf said:


> I will be in Osaka next week and I'll pick up a Tuna while I'm there. I'm still not sure whether it will be a SBBN033 or 035. I reckon both would suit my current collection but I'm leaning towards the 033 as it is a bit more unique, that metal bezel is just something else, I'm just not sure about the polished shroud. I'll post a pic once I've got it!


If you scroll back a page or two there is a link to some folks that sell a brushed shroud pretty cheap. Member Narc'd ordered one and is gonna let us have a look at his when it comes in. Maybe an option for you if you are not totally stoked about the polished one.


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

nolte said:


> If you scroll back a page or two there is a link to some folks that sell a brushed shroud pretty cheap. Member Narc'd ordered one and is gonna let us have a look at his when it comes in. Maybe an option for you if you are not totally stoked about the polished one.


Thanks for that. I guess I'll go for the 033 then and change the shroud if need be.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

The shroud I ordered was delayed - can't remember the reason, I think the factory closed for a holiday or Chinese New Year or something. They gave me the option to cancel if I wished but I proceeded anyway as I'm no hurry for it. At the moment the status of my order is


> Purchase confirmed. Expected shipping by seller is on: 2017-02-14.
> This time is approximate and is not guaranteed.


 Given that the post from China usually takes 3 weeks I'd say it'll be early to mid March by the time I get it. When I do, I'll post up some details - just don't hold your breath in the meantime!


----------



## sma (Jan 12, 2012)

Sapphire reflection


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

Dressed up the SBBN033

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarpe (Jan 28, 2017)

DoctorWolf said:


> Thanks for that. I guess I'll go for the 033 then and change the shroud if need be.


Or you can just sand / brush the polished shroud.
It´s easier this way then the other way around.

I have a SBBN017 since earlier this month and ordered some shrouds in China too.
3 to be precise, one polished, one blue and one in gold.
I also like the brushed one, but couldn`t justify getting more than 3 shrouds.

I will wear the polished till it gets scratched enough.
Then I will either sand it, brush it or maybe stonewash the shroud.

Never saw a stonewashed shroud or watch.
I think it would look awesome.
(was a knive guy before ;-))

first post btw


----------



## Sarpe (Jan 28, 2017)

Here are some pics.
SBBN017 on Canvas strap.


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

PADI tuna


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

So what do u think of the padi then?


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

I wish it was mine(;, sorry never saw it in person.


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

Ah sorry i thought they were pics of your own padi


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

Where were the pics from? Was there a review at all?


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

No review , from the web


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

I think i like it. Maybe I'll keep my reservation. Thanks for the pics


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

I think it's stunning, good choice my friend.


----------



## Sarpe (Jan 28, 2017)

japan-onlinestore has some pictures on their facebook too.

Almost ordered one but wanted to wait for RL pictures.
Good choice for me personaly, I don´t like it.

But I like the look of the blue shroud on a SBBN007 /SBBN017 /SBBN033 (page 483)


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarpe said:


> japan-onlinestore has some pictures on their facebook too.
> 
> Almost ordered one but wanted to wait for RL pictures.
> Good choice for me personaly, I don´t like it.
> ...


Yea I don't like the red hand. If it was just that combo of blue and silver I'd love it. Just remove all the red.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarpe said:


> I have a SBBN017 since earlier this month and ordered some shrouds in China too.
> 3 to be precise, one polished, one blue and one in gold.


Would love to see pics of them on your 017 when you get around to it.

Thanks.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Sarpe (Jan 28, 2017)

nikbrown said:


> Yea I don't like the red hand. If it was just that combo of blue and silver I'd love it. Just remove all the red.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don´t like the dail and the selection of colored parts.

What I don´t like on the Dail:
the grove, the X an the PADI "logo". 
It should be flat and should say: 
Seiko
PADI
Marinemaster
Professional
300m

Colors, maybe:
blue bezel insert, blue shroud, rest polished/brushed.



TheMeasure said:


> Would love to see pics of them on your 017 when you get around to it.
> 
> Thanks.


Will do.
But they have to arrive first, chinese holidays and such.


----------



## Jumpmonkey (Mar 22, 2016)

One week in with the Bluna, still loving it. I don't think I'm yet off by a second. I did realize that Time.Is can vary by about half a second when the page loads. I thought my Tuna lost a half in the first 12 hours, then it stayed like that for a while. Then it was dead on again. I did a little experiment, checking the time by Time.Is and then re-loading the page immediately and performing another check (did this several times in a row.) And yeah, there's about a half second variation for me between loads. I seem to have set my watch by one of the "faster loads." If that's the case, I think I may have gained a few fractions of a second. Still going to be a while until I'm actually off by a second.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

I couldn't decide what kind of Tuna I wanted for lunch the other day...


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

New addition to the collection today! 
Great piece. I didn't know till the end of I was going for the 033 or 035 but here we are. Beautiful watch!


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Delivery confirmation of the next purchase. Gotta wait a whole week, dangit
The grail is on its way woohoo








Got it 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Blue(Fin) Tuna
Bluefin Tuna


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Still my favorite watch! Just bought a turtle a week ago (the watch not the animal) and I can't seem to stop wearing the Tuna.

When I think Seiko diver I think Tuna so I'll probably sell the Turtle.

Have considered upgrading to a Darth but still not convinced it would be for me. Enough talk - some pics:


















Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Just got this guy a couple of days ago. The MM300 is the most comfortable tuna for me, and I love how the seconds hand hits the markers 99% of the time perfectly.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: The &amp;quot;Official&amp;quot; Tuna Thread*



nolte said:


> wtma if you've got any more pics of that thing set up like that I wanna see more. That looks awesome.


There you go...


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Now, something that is a bit different. Yellow python belly ....


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks! 
Those look really good.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's my new Crystal Times sapphire equipped Tuna on a new-ish Strapcode Endmill bracelet with Seiko Marinemaster ratcheting clasp. The sapphire dome isn't quite as high as the original Hardlex glass, it's slightly flatter in shape.

I had the Strapcode ratcheting clasp originally on the bracelet, the clasp spring bars that come with that combination cannot be used with the Marinemaster clasp because the end pieces are too big in diameter to fit the holes in the Seiko clasp. I used 18mm Marathon spring bars in their place - since the the spring bar is all that stands between you and a lost or damaged watch I like to get branded ones if possible and particularly like the Marathon ones are there's no collars on the end pieces, just an 18mm central part and nice long end pieces that extend well through the clasp or lugs if used to mount on a watch rather that a bracelet.

The Marinemaster clasp has proved comfortable over the week that I've had it installed, I'd read in some forum threads that some people found it uncomfortable but this isn't the case for me anyway. On it's own in your hand it feels very light, no doubt helped by the titanium clasp body (I believe). Unfortunately this gives it a cheap feeling to hold as you associate quality with heavy weight. Functionally it works extremely well, I've used it to let out some extra extension going to bed as my wrist always swells with the heat of the bed come morning. I got it as it extends much longer than the Strapcode ratcheting clasp, I want to wear it over a wetsuit and need every millimetre. I haven't put it on over a suit yet but I'll give it a try soon, just in the house to see how it works out - sea is too cold at the moment because I've turned into a big sissy lately!

(Photo's on a 6.5" wrist for reference).


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I took off the new spring-drive just long enough to try out a Strapcode Hexad Oyster on it.............


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> I took off the new spring-drive just long enough to try out a Strapcode Hexad Oyster on it.............


Looks well, the colour looks a good match for the watch head.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

A store in Hong Kong is selling these shrouds, which look quite interesting. 
Photos borrowed from their Facebook page:


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

Could you post a link or some details as to where you found these?
A previous post recently showed some custom shrouds, wonder if these are from the same company.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

boy_wonder said:


> Could you post a link or some details as to where you found these?
> A previous post recently showed some custom shrouds, wonder if these are from the same company.


Here it is:
https://www.facebook.com/WatchOutz/


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

Arg! That's the guy that damaged my Sumo while changing the strap. I swore to myself I wouldn't give him money ever again but now I want a shroud! Dilemma


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Howa said:


> I took off the new spring-drive just long enough to try out a Strapcode Hexad Oyster on it.............


That looks great! I could spend way too much money buying new bracelets from Strapcode.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Back on Supejubilee for some days 

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Rosenbloom said:


> Here it is:
> https://www.facebook.com/WatchOutz/


I inquiried him on Facebook about the rainbow colored shroud, and he said the price is 650 HKD (~83 USD) shipped. Quite expensive I think.


----------



## Sarpe (Jan 28, 2017)

a replacement shroud from seiko is 250-300usd.
But yes it 2-3 times more expensive than the ones on taobao.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

wtma said:


> I inquiried him on Facebook about the rainbow colored shroud, and he said the price is 650 HKD (~83 USD) shipped. Quite expensive I think.


Oh very expensive!

A company in China is also selling Tuna shrouds on TaoBao with a much lower price. But I am not sure whether they would do overseas shipping and the quality of their shrouds:

https://world.taobao.com/item/54337...&spm=a1z0k.6846577.0.0.MQf5az&_u=t2dmg8j26111


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Does mine count? The smaller solar one. I was worried the sbbn015 would be too big on my girly small wrists =[ one of my goals is that watch on a brushed engineer bracelet but I have 6" inch wrists. Picked this one up on a stopover in Tokyo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumpmonkey (Mar 22, 2016)

Still no notable gain/loss in time at 17 days. I had figured I'd be +/- 1spd by the third week, but it doesn't look like it's going to happen! I've inverted the Super Engineer, I like it, but I won't leave it that way. The clasp creates serious wearmarks on the underside. Sometime in the future I may buy a separate bracelet to keep in this configuration.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



wtma said:


>


Love that beefy band! Where is it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



nikbrown said:


> Love that beefy band! Where is it from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's python belly strap from a strapmaker I found on Insta, check his handle @maple.culture


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

...got a new 22mm bracelet yesterday (Hong Kong). Fits 100%...


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

...


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Jedi_2112 (Feb 13, 2012)

Taking the Tuna for a spin on this leather NATO to see how it feels.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Catching some indoor rays.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

Howa said:


>


I freaking love the spring drives! How accurate are they?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Please help decide  Can't lock down what band, BUT I always seem to come back to a Zulu, soooo, it must be the Zulu I like better??? Aaaaaaah, this wouldn't suck so much if I wasn't spending heaps of money on bands!







Thanks.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

hasto092 said:


> Please help decide  Can't lock down what band, BUT I always seem to come back to a Zulu, soooo, it must be the Zulu I like better??? Aaaaaaah, this wouldn't suck so much if I wasn't spending heaps of money on bands!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


This gets my vote 👍


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

hasto092 said:


> Please help decide  Can't lock down what band,
> Thanks.


~~~~Sorry, I'm not much help here, I prefer the oem Seiko silicone band, s'all I ever wear with my Tuna










Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
The more the state 'plans' the more difficult planning becomes for the individual." -- Friedrich August von Hayek


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

The Bonetto Rubber NATO is not a bad option either.... Just saying...b-)


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Blackdog said:


> The Bonetto Rubber NATO is not a bad option either.... Just saying...b-)


Imho this won't work with auto Tunas due to the different shroud design.

I got used to the oem rubber strap and imho an isofrane works also very well...


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

mariod said:


> Imho this won't work with auto Tunas due to the different shroud design.
> 
> I got used to the oem rubber strap and imho an isofrane works also very well...


I see your point, but if you can fit an average NATO on the 1000m Tunas you can probably fit the Bonetto too. It is really thin !

I tried the ISO on my 300m Tuna and it works really well, but feels a bit bulky. I prefer the Bonetto (which in the meantime I have converted from NATO to ZULU, so it's thinner under the watch) or the stock oem silicone, which is fantastic by the way.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

mariod said:


> Imho this won't work with auto Tunas due to the different shroud design.
> 
> I got used to the oem rubber strap and imho an isofrane works also very well...


Just curious, is that a 22mm Isofrane or a 24mm? I tried a 22mm on my Emperor Tuna and went back to the OEM strap AND then read posts about the EM looking better with a 24mm Iso installed... On 22mm, mine looked a tad unbalanced:















PS anyone know of a good source for replacement OEM straps for these?


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Darwin said:


> PS anyone know of a good source for replacement OEM straps for these?


Is it 22mm ? 
Seiya has the new 22mm silicone straps with buckles/keepers in different finishes. Not cheap, but these new ones are seriously good.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Darwin said:


> Just curious, is that a 22mm Isofrane or a 24mm?


It's a 24mm


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Blackdog said:


> I see your point, but if you can fit an average NATO on the 1000m Tunas you can probably fit the Bonetto too. It is really thin !
> 
> I tried the ISO on my 300m Tuna and it works really well, but feels a bit bulky. I prefer the Bonetto (which in the meantime I have converted from NATO to ZULU, so it's thinner under the watch) or the stock oem silicone, which is fantastic by the way.


I really like the BC rubber straps and especially the BC rubber nato strap. To be honest I didn't try the Emperor Tuna on a BC rubber nato strap yet as I thought that it won't fit anyway... I'll give it a try later ;-)


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Hmmm.... that's what I thought. Though compressed down to 22mm you'd never know it from the pictures and the extra 2mm just balances it more. Looks great!

The Isofrane is cheaper than a replacement OEM Seiko silocone strap (I had seen them at Seiya but none looked like the one for the SBDX013, which I believe is an upgrade from the one shipped on the Emperor? $175 as well!). Might have to try one in 24mm. I've actually got a Borealis 24mm faux-Isofrane on my Magrette MPP G14. When the Emperor retruns to me from Calgary, where it is visiting a feloow WIS, I might try that strap on it. Seiko OEM strap is fine for now, but I keep seeing posts about them failing after a couple of years. Mine's from 2013...



mariod said:


> It's a 24mm


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Mine came in today, thank you Monsterwatches.

"A tale of two Tunas" - The SBBN031 is and wears a lot smaller than the SUN019, comparison shot included.
And to be honest, the kinetic feels like it's twice the watch the tuna is, even if the evidence clearly is in favour of the tuna. The bracelet, it's nice, but for me it turns out to be a hair puller and the links are a bit too long to adjust it perfectly to my preferences. The watch itself is great and will probably be one day on, one day off with the sun.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

CADirk said:


> Mine came in today, thank you Monsterwatches.
> 
> "A tale of two Tunas" - The SBBN031 is and wears a lot smaller than the SUN019, comparison shot included.
> And to be honest, the kinetic feels like it's twice the watch the tuna is, even if the evidence clearly is in favour of the tuna. The bracelet, it's nice, but for me it turns out to be a hair puller and the links are a bit too long to adjust it perfectly to my preferences. The watch itself is great and will probably be one day on, one day off with the sun.


I know what you mean. I have a SUN023 along with my new SBBN035, and indeed the Kinetic is a bigger watch that wears bigger !

The GMT Kinetics might not be real Tunas but are incredibly well made for the price !

I'm streamlining the collection. I sold an SRP637 and I'm selling a Blumo, but the SUN023 I'm definitely keeping.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Always enjoy looking at my watch after pulling into a dark garage from a sunny day outside


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm back in the Tuna family again!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Tuna









Couple of macros

















Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## Jumpmonkey (Mar 22, 2016)

What kind of accuracy are you guys getting on your quartz Tuna's? I'm at less than +/- .5s in 22 days right now. I'm not really certain I'm off at all. Time.Is loads a little weird on firefox for me. It can vary a bit. Since I realized that I switched to Chrome which seems to load the page consistently. Since six hours after receiving and setting the watch it has consistently shown to be .5s slow. It's been exactly like that ever since.

So, anyhow what are you quartz Tuna guys getting? Does this thing actually gain/lose time, or is that just a joke Seiko made up to make us think it's like other quartz watches worn by mere mortals?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mine has been a consistent +0.1 s/d during the almost two years I've had it. I use it to set my autos by.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Mine is running +0.5 second in the past 2-3 weeks.


----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

mariod said:


> I really like the BC rubber straps and especially the BC rubber nato strap. To be honest I didn't try the Emperor Tuna on a BC rubber nato strap yet as I thought that it won't fit anyway... I'll give it a try later ;-)


Ok it seems to fit. Here's my sbdx011 on (blue) bc rubber nato strap:









Very comfy :-!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I set mine to The Official NIST US Time: some time oh I dunno around 430pm on 12/28/16 (checked tracking to see when I got it) and it is 3 seconds behind The Official NIST US Time: now. So I guess it loses about 2 seconds a month. I am outraged and disgusted with it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

My SBBN015 was actually around + 15 seconds per month
My SBBN013 was around +5 seconds per month

........both well within my personal level of acceptance

Now that I have the SBDB009.........we'll see. The seller told me he was getting +2 a month on his watch winder. I don't have a winder and my PR is always right around 50%.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Just had the dagaz sapphire i purchased a couple years ago installed into my Tuna. Just noticed that the crystal edge was not frosted causing distortion of the dial when viewed from an angle. Can see lume glare on edge in pics Is this to be expected? Does it look bad? All input welcome. Thanks!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Degr8n8 said:


> Just had the dagaz sapphire i purchased a couple years ago installed into my Tuna. Just noticed that the crystal edge was not frosted causing distortion of the dial when viewed from an angle. Can see lume glare on edge in pics Is this to be expected? Does it look bad? All input welcome. Thanks!


I don't think the glare is any worse that on the standard OEM hardlex crsytal. I prefer either standard Hardlex dome or a flat sapphire on the Tunas. BUT I don't think that looks bad at all on your watch.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Just had the dagaz sapphire i purchased a couple years ago installed into my Tuna. Just noticed that the crystal edge was not frosted causing distortion of the dial when viewed from an angle. Can see lume glare on edge in pics Is this to be expected? Does it look bad? All input welcome. Thanks!


I think it looks fine - it's just a "look" and to me it's not a bad one. I have a Crystal Times sapphire in mine with a frosted edge and while I didn't take any photo's specifically to reproduce the effect you are getting, from images I already have, the lume glare doesn't seem to happen with the frosted edge as much. I'll have a look tomorrow in better light to see if it happens with mine.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the input! Looking forward to the follow up pics. From what i can see already, the frosting really helps make the edges less distracting. Here is a better pic of what im explaining. Looks like an extra ring around the dial lol


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

Anyone here have the newest SBBN039?


----------



## archangel mike (Jan 26, 2017)

NegNoodles said:


> Anyone here have the newest SBBN039?


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Thanks for the input! Looking forward to the follow up pics. From what i can see already, the frosting really helps make the edges less distracting. Here is a better pic of what im explaining. Looks like an extra ring around the dial lol


I looked at this today in natural lighting, I didn't bother taking any photos as the effect appears no stronger than that shown in the first wrist shot photo I posted above. It appears less pronounced on the frosted bevel than on the polished bevel you have on your watch. BTW - I think yours looks totally fine, the effects you're seeing are just another facet of the crystal grinding process and are just another aesthetic element of the watch as far as I would be concerned.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

I appreciate the follow up. I'll give it some time and see if it grows on me. I can always do a frosted one down the road.


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

Literally arrived minutes ago hence the wrong time and date. Second
033 I've had. Why did i sell the first!? this is stunning. Cancelled a tuna padi order for this. Glad i stuck with a more classic looking tuna complete with the legendary MARINEMASTER on the dial.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

boy_wonder said:


> Literally arrived minutes ago hence the wrong time and date. Second
> 033 I've had. Why did i sell the first!? this is stunning. Cancelled a tuna padi order for this. Glad i stuck with a more classic looking tuna complete with the legendary MARINEMASTER on the dial.


Wise move!
I am also no lover of the X logo and PADI on the dial. 
MARINEMASTER must be there to make the watch perfect!


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah i got caught up in the whole padi rarity limited edition thing and placed an order. As i waited i realised i didnt like it and in my opinion it looks a bit cheap. Luckily no deposit was paid so i saved money and bought an 033. Now ill have fun strap buying.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

PAGE 500 =]

Mine with another quartz buddy:


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Sky is leaking water in socal today


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

At the gym for Saturday morning;

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

Tuna had it's first outing today. Tough one... afternoon tea at The Crazy Bear.very pleased so far. Very comfortable and easily suited the posh dress code. And for anyone who worries it's a big watch - don't. It is a perfect size I wouldn't want it smaller on my 6.75in wrist. Can see me adding another tuna to my collection later in the year.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Got the OEM strap, trim the long tail for a good fit


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

stockae92 said:


> Got the OEM strap, trim the long tail for a good fit


Noooooo......   

Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Tuna on leather strap, I hope it's not that unusual.


----------



## Jumpmonkey (Mar 22, 2016)

wtma said:


> Tuna on leather strap, I hope it's not that unusual.


I just ordered a couple sets of cheap leathers for my Tuna. That said, if it works for you, who cares? I know it's a diver, but seriously, how many Tuna owners are doing mixed gas diving at any number of meters?

Also, is that shroud copper/brass? If so, where'd you get it?


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Can anyone confirm if the SBBN025's have the kanji day wheel? I prefer it to the romanization but have seen a mix of both?


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Jumpmonkey said:


> I just ordered a couple sets of cheap leathers for my Tuna. That said, if it works for you, who cares? I know it's a diver, but seriously, how many Tuna owners are doing mixed gas diving at any number of meters?
> 
> Also, is that shroud copper/brass? If so, where'd you get it?


Exactly my thought.
And yes it's a bronze shroud, I got it custom made by a guy I found on Instagram. His username is @monteurhorloges


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~~Sorry, I'm not much help here, I prefer the oem Seiko silicone band, s'all I ever wear with my Tuna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1...The SD Tuna has the best strap Seiko has ever made. However, it is on the pricy side. I wish Seiko would make the 20mm Marine Master design out of the same formula 

Cheers
Shannon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

I just realized my Emperor is 8 years old this month. I received this Bad Boy the first week they were released









Cheers
Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Mine is almost 8 years old...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Spring-Diver said:


> I just realized my Emperor is 8 years old this month. I received this Bad Boy the first week they were released
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon
> ...


Congrats......love the wabi!

Does the Emporer have the same Ti shroud that the SD tuna uses?


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Congrats......love the wabi!
> 
> Does the Emporer have the same Ti shroud that the SD tuna uses?


Thanks? Yes, the shroud is PVD/DLC? Ti, hence the "wabi" On the flip side my 10 year old Darth's ceramic shroud has one tiny nick. Other than that, it's perfect.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

ahonobaka said:


> Can anyone confirm if the SBBN025's have the kanji day wheel? I prefer it to the romanization but have seen a mix of both?


Yes, mine has the English/Kanji day wheel. Here's an older pic but don't think anyone will mind.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Spring-Diver said:


> Thanks Yes, the shroud is PVD/DLC? Ti, hence the "wabi" On the flip side my 10 year old Darth's ceramic shroud has one tiny nick. Other than that, it's perfect.
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Have you serviced it? If not, any performance changes?

I've been thinking a lot about service intervals and thinking Seiko has increased value due to longer intervals; more robust in general.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> Have you serviced it? If not, any performance changes?
> 
> I've been thinking a lot about service intervals and thinking Seiko has increased value due to longer intervals; more robust in general.


Nope . It used to be +7 spd, now it's +10spd. The bezel has been a little tight, so the other day I cleaned it up and put a dab of Frog Lube on the gasket...like butter now! Killer bezel action! My Marine Master is running the same.

So yes, both of them need to go to Japan for a service.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Loving this combo...


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

ahonobaka said:


> Can anyone confirm if the SBBN025's have the kanji day wheel? I prefer it to the romanization but have seen a mix of both?


Kanji/English? I think they're all set up with both. If you mean another combo (or possibility) then I haven't seen that. As far as I know the SBBN025 is all Japan-market and they're all Kanji/English.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Just got me an Emperor 

Wow!

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

Spring-Diver said:


> Thanks Yes, the shroud is PVD/DLC? Ti, hence the "wabi" On the flip side my 10 year old Darth's ceramic shroud has one tiny nick. Other than that, it's perfect.
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


I think the wabi and metal show-through look great. After nearly a decade of wear they have great character that suits a tool watch.

The fragile nature of the ceramic darths worries me. Plus the fact that I have small wrists. I think a Ninja 300m tuna may come my way this wear, black DLC shroud should age gracefully with a few nicks here and there like it's owner.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Spring-Diver said:


> Nope . It used to be +7 spd, now it's +10spd. The bezel has been a little tight, so the other day I cleaned it up and put a dab of Frog Lube on the gasket...like butter now! Killer bezel action! My Marine Master is running the same.
> 
> So yes, both of them need to go to Japan for a service.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind, I'd like to ask how you intend to handle the process of shipping them to Japan for service.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______


----------



## Jumpmonkey (Mar 22, 2016)

One month with the SBBN037. I was expecting accuracy out of the 7C46, but I wasn't expecting HAQ levels of accuracy. Still within -.5s of when I set the watch four weeks ago.


----------



## Jedi_2112 (Feb 13, 2012)

Made some changes to my 300m Tuna. New strap is on it's way with matching hardware.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Jedi_2112 said:


> Made some changes to my 300m Tuna. New strap is on it's way with matching hardware.


Wow...that shroud looks like it's been gone through a world war. Where did you get it?


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

I preferred the look of the older style Crown from the first SBBN017's with the deep "S" logo over the laser engraved Prospex "X" of my SBBN033. Setting aside whether you prefer the "X" over the "S", the laser engraving definitely looks like cost cutting when you view them side by side with the older logo. I feel if they wanted to run with the "X" logo then they should have machined/cast it deeply like on the older crowns.

I bought a new crown and just fitted it to my SBBN033, I really like it over the stock item. It's a tiny feature I know but doesn't being "into" watches mean you half have this thing for detail in you already?
















The Prospex X in close-up.








The Seiko S in close-up.








And some side-by-sides.


----------



## Jumpmonkey (Mar 22, 2016)

Nice shots, but honestly, it doesn't take a macro to see that the etched 'X' on the stems is a downgrade from the old "S" stems. Nice, simple, classy mod you got there!


----------



## Jedi_2112 (Feb 13, 2012)

Not the most impressive case back, but it will have to do.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cubsrule17 (Jun 26, 2013)

wtma said:


> Loving this combo...


Agree! Looking great.


----------



## Sarpe (Jan 28, 2017)

Look what arrived today. |>


----------



## Sarpe (Jan 28, 2017)

First of here's a pic of the standard sbbn017 shroud .










No shroud.
(Is this X-rated?:-s )



















Gold shroud test fitted, no screws yet.



















blue shroud:



















polished shroud:



















I think the polished one fits the leather strap the best.
The gold and blue shrouds would be more fitting for a metal bracelet or some other strap.
At least that's what I think.

Tomorrow I will post nicer pictures of the polished shroud mounted on the watch.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

^^^ Are they the shrouds from Taobao Focus? Just asking because I ordered a brushed finished shroud from them and am curious to see what the fit is like. I'm totally happy with the shroud on my 033, just wanted to try the brushed look and if the fit was OK, it's nice to have a spare stored "just in case".

Seiko Prospex 300 meter diving canned SBBN015 017 031 033 035 Replacement outer armor - My Tao FOCUS

Edit: Forgot to say, that Seiko keeper looks great on that brown leather strap |>


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Great photos! That polished shroud looks awesome, so shiny that it may look it's black from certain angle.


----------



## Sarpe (Jan 28, 2017)

Glad you like it.

Yes these are from taobao.

The fit is very accurate. 
At first I thought it doesn't fit or required force, but I simple had to twist it a bit.

When the brushed shroud arrives take pictures.
Would love to see it. 
One Tipp: Use high quality Tools when removing the original shroud, as the screws are glued.



Is there a easy way to check if the gold shroud is made out of brass or steel ?
If it's brass maybe I will rough it up a bit.


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

My SBDX014


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Put the SBDX011 on a new Hirsch Pure today, like it.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Is there a easy way to check if the gold shroud is made out of brass or steel ?


Brass is a little more dense than stainless steel, if you can weigh all your shrouds reasonably accurately then if it's brass it'll show a little heavier compared to your steel shrouds. My guess is that the gold coloured one is steel with a gold coloured plating added, like the blue plating on the other one. That would mean they can all be manufactured on the same production line, just split them up afterwards between their different plating options. 
If it is brass I agree it would be nice to "age" or "give it some character":-!


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Sarpe (Jan 28, 2017)

Here a some nicer pictures of the polished shroud from taobao mounted on my SBBN017.b-)


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

That looks terrific! I should have bought it also when I got my blue and black shroud. I hope it doesn't catch scratches easily though.


----------



## Buzzbait (Mar 8, 2006)

Love that polished shroud!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)

Please help. I'm all about the Emperor Tuna cause I've wanted one for so long. But the SBBN033 has caught me all of a sudden. I'm torn and don't know which way to go first. I never owned a Tuna yet so thoughts would be appreciated on which one would be the best to start with. I like both equally. Ugh! Same situation when I had the chose between two Grand Seikos. Toughest decision of my life it seemed. Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarpe (Jan 28, 2017)

Narc'd said:


> I preferred the look of the older style Crown from the first SBBN017's with the deep "S" logo over the laser engraved Prospex "X" of my SBBN033. Setting aside whether you prefer the "X" over the "S", the laser engraving definitely looks like cost cutting when you view them side by side with the older logo. I feel if they wanted to run with the "X" logo then they should have machined/cast it deeply like on the older crowns.
> 
> I bought a new crown and just fitted it to my SBBN033, I really like it over the stock item. It's a tiny feature I know but doesn't being "into" watches mean you half have this thing for detail in you already?


Exactly, I also like the older Style crown. But I did go an other Route.
I bought an second hand SBBN017 and ordered the polished shroud for a more SBBN033 look.

Where did you get the crown and what did it cost?



wtma said:


> That looks terrific! I should have bought it also when I got my blue and black shroud. I hope it doesn't catch scratches easily though.


I kind of hope it will get scratches soon.
Wear it till it get scratched, then brush or stonewash the shroud.
That at was my Plan all along.

And I also should have bought the black and the brushed one. And an SEIKO Metal Keeper.
But whatever.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

RaptorAddict said:


> Please help. I'm all about the Emperor Tuna cause I've wanted one for so long. But the SBBN033 has caught me all of a sudden. I'm torn and don't know which way to go first. I never owned a Tuna yet so thoughts would be appreciated on which one would be the best to start with. I like both equally. Ugh! Same situation when I had the chose between two Grand Seikos. Toughest decision of my life it seemed. Lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go the Emperor mate, that thing is the pinnacle in the tuna/Marinemaster range as far as I am concerned. I bought a SBBN035 cos it kinda looked like the Emperor, but it never stacked up. I bought the Emperor and it hasn't been off my wrist for a month. 
Do yourself a favour, get the Emperor 

Gav


----------



## Sarpe (Jan 28, 2017)

RaptorAddict said:


> Please help. I'm all about the Emperor Tuna cause I've wanted one for so long. But the SBBN033 has caught me all of a sudden. I'm torn and don't know which way to go first. I never owned a Tuna yet so thoughts would be appreciated on which one would be the best to start with. I like both equally. Ugh! Same situation when I had the chose between two Grand Seikos. Toughest decision of my life it seemed. Lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, that's your call to make.

The questions are:
Auto vs Quartz 
Big vs not so big
Ceramic vs Metal shroud
Service by Seiko Japan vs diy battery swap
More expensive vs still expensive

If you still want to go high end, I would go with the Spring Drive Tuna.


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

Some tunas and a stowaway.


----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)

Gee. Both the Emperor and SBBN033 are both equally awesome in their own way to me. This is tough. Obviously money is no object in this regard. Well, won't pay past the Emperor price anyway. Eventually I see both in my collection. But just screaming in my head on which one now. Since I'm impatient as they come and will probably dwell over the other one and have to wait. Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



RaptorAddict said:


> Gee. Both the Emperor and SBBN033 are both equally awesome in their own way to me. This is tough. Obviously money is no object in this regard. Well, won't pay past the Emperor price anyway. Eventually I see both in my collection. But just screaming in my head on which one now. Since I'm impatient as they come and will probably dwell over the other one and have to wait. Lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Obviously the Emperor is the ultimate from what I see. That'll prob be my choice. But next question that's gonna kill me, the gold? Or the all black??? Shoot!

And is the gold Emperor real gold, or just colored??? That'll answer my choice pretty quick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



> And is the gold Emperor real gold, or just colored??? That'll answer my choice pretty quick.


Completely off the top of my head, no research done here - but I always believed it was titanium underneath with a harder Titanium Nitride (TiN) outer coating - like you see on "gold" tipped drill bits.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



> Where did you get the crown and what did it cost?


I got the crown from an ebay shop based in France called "KD89 FR" and it cost me €47:30/$50 plus P&P, here's a link: Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles, Coupons and More | eBay









I also purchased an outer stem half (or the male half) at the same time. This is the part of the stem that screws directly into the crown itself, it's not necessary to buy this because you can unscrew your existing one from the original crown if you're doing this modification. I chose to buy an extra stem part as that means I can leave it screwed to my original crown, it alleviated me of any risk of marking the existing one while I gripped it to unscrew it.

It's part No. 0373618 and it cost me €14.10/$15, here's a pic.









Here's my original crown and outer stem still assembled, this is what the above two parts, when assembled, replaced:









The entire crown and stem assembly:









Above, you can see the crown, outer (male) stem half, spring, spring washer and finally inner (female) stem half.

To separate the parts you need to very carefully compress the spring by pushing the spring washer with a tweezers towards the crown. This takes spring pressure off the female part and it can be slid sideways off the male part.

A close up of the parts and the spring and spring washer (sort of brass colour):









Here you can see the spring washer next to the crown. It's tiny and you need to take care you don't let your tweezers slip off it while compressing the spring while disassembling the parts or you'll have it fly off into the sunset!









Reassembly is just the reverse of the procedure, it's relatively easy and straight forward. It's also nice to know that it's a modification that just swaps original Seiko parts for new original Seiko parts.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> If you don't mind, I'd like to ask how you intend to handle the process of shipping them to Japan for service.


EMS will be the shipper. I'll just email Seiko Japan and find out where I need to send it. I'll be sending my MM600m as well. Hopefully all three will be less than $1,000. I wonder if Seiko offers a "regulation service" for the 8L35 movements? It would be great to have them running spot on after their service:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

RaptorAddict said:


> Please help. I'm all about the Emperor Tuna cause I've wanted one for so long. But the SBBN033 has caught me all of a sudden. I'm torn and don't know which way to go first. I never owned a Tuna yet so thoughts would be appreciated on which one would be the best to start with. I like both equally. Ugh! Same situation when I had the chose between two Grand Seikos. Toughest decision of my life it seemed. Lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally different watches.

Emperor wears a lot larger than the 300m Tuna's. What's your wrist size?

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Buzzbait (Mar 8, 2006)

RaptorAddict said:


> Please help. I'm all about the Emperor Tuna cause I've wanted one for so long. But the SBBN033 has caught me all of a sudden. I'm torn and don't know which way to go first. I never owned a Tuna yet so thoughts would be appreciated on which one would be the best to start with. I like both equally. Ugh! Same situation when I had the chose between two Grand Seikos. Toughest decision of my life it seemed. Lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boy. That's a tough one. I'd go with whatever is furthest from what you already own, so you're getting something different from the usual. Not just a change in aesthetic.

The quartz movement on the SBBN033 is really something special, if you normally wear automatics. It's jeweled and robust and incredibly accurate. Nothing like lesser quality quartz watches. And I'm almost on 10 years of service on my original battery. It's a great "set it and forget it" style of watch, but still with all of the wonderful quality and beauty that we've come to love from Seiko. It's just totally different from all of the other high end divers, and in a good way. It lets you step away from automatics for a little while, and just enjoy what it's like to wear a solid no-compromise tool on your wrist. It's a watch with zero pretentiousness. Utterly and completely functional.

And it wears really, really, really well on a smaller wrist, if that's a concern.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Spring-Diver said:


> Totally different watches.
> 
> Emperor wears a lot larger than the 300m Tuna's. What's your wrist size?
> 
> ...


Not sure of my wrist size exactly. I sport my SRP653 and it's what I see fit size-wise in a dive watch. I love big watches but don't want to go beyond roughly 50mm. But I don't mind a bit smaller so the SBBN33 will suite me as well. I think what I'm really after to be honest is that everyday tonight watch I can keep wearing and don't have to worry about. I am a diver so it will be in use. Just LOVE the Emperor and I don't want to short myself. But don't want to ruin it either if it nicks easy. Just FYI, I never actually do labor work with my watch on. I treat watches that bad. Lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)

Buzzbait said:


> Boy. That's a tough one. I'd go with whatever is furthest from what you already own, so you're getting something different from the usual. Not just a change in aesthetic.
> 
> The quartz movement on the SBBN033 is really something special, if you normally wear automatics. It's jeweled and robust and incredibly accurate. Nothing like lesser quality quartz watches. And I'm almost on 10 years of service on my original battery. It's a great "set it and forget it" style of watch, but still with all of the wonderful quality and beauty that we've come to love from Seiko. It's just totally different from all of the other high end divers, and in a good way. It lets you step away from automatics for a little while, and just enjoy what it's like to wear a solid no-compromise tool on your wrist. It's a watch with zero pretentiousness. Utterly and completely functional.
> 
> ...


I'll be honest and say as of right now I'll prob go for the SBBN033 and save the Emperor for my 40th birthday. I'm April is my 38th b-day and this is when I will treat myself to this watch. I live for autos, but part of me just wants that one powerhouse right now that doesn't need much attention as far as fine tuning the time goes. The watch itself will get more than enough attention, that's for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Spring-Diver said:


> EMS will be the shipper. I'll just email Seiko Japan and find out where I need to send it. I'll be sending my MM600m as well. Hopefully all three will be less than $1,000. I wonder if Seiko offers a "regulation service" for the 8L35 movements? It would be great to have them running spot on after their service:-!
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Hmmm. I figured Seiko Japan would make us send them to Seiko USA.

Is EMS the same thing as USPS Priority Express International? If so you'll have to use GXG since Japan restricts watches from being insured.

http://pe.usps.com/text/Imm/il_010.htm

I'm not trying to argue. I'm trying to figure out how to do this correctly.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> Hmmm. I figured Seiko Japan would make us send them to Seiko USA.
> 
> Is EMS the same thing as USPS Priority Express International? If so you'll have to use GXG since Japan restricts watches from being insured.
> 
> ...


PM sent :-!


----------



## Buzzbait (Mar 8, 2006)

RaptorAddict said:


> I'll be honest and say as of right now I'll prob go for the SBBN033 and save the Emperor for my 40th birthday. I'm April is my 38th b-day and this is when I will treat myself to this watch. I live for autos, but part of me just wants that one powerhouse right now that doesn't need much attention as far as fine tuning the time goes. The watch itself will get more than enough attention, that's for sure.


Good call. I was in the same boat many years ago. I had this love for Seiko autos, but also craved the toughness of my Casio G-Shocks. I wanted the best of both worlds in one watch. And I found it in the Tuna; an SBBN007 in my case. I got a watch that's as tough as a G-Shock, with the beauty and quality of a Seiko auto. And unlike many Tunas, I don't have to send it out to be serviced. The battery change will be a snap. I think you'll love it, and enjoy it for many years to come. I know that a I have.


----------



## Jumpmonkey (Mar 22, 2016)

RaptorAddict said:


> I'll be honest and say as of right now I'll prob go for the SBBN033 and save the Emperor for my 40th birthday. I'm April is my 38th b-day and this is when I will treat myself to this watch. I live for autos, but part of me just wants that one powerhouse right now that doesn't need much attention as far as fine tuning the time goes. The watch itself will get more than enough attention, that's for sure.


Two days short of a five weeks with my MM300 Tuna. I can't remember if I took it off for one Sunday or two. Either way, it's been on my wrist nearly the entire time. They're great watches, incredibly accurate, and they certainly don't require looking after. They can take care of themselves, in terms of winding accuracy and durability. So pick your favorite flavor and enjoy.


----------



## complicated_ (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi hope everyone is well! Don't want to start an entire new thread but just want some advice. I've been into 6138's for so long but now starting on Seiko Diver's, in particular the 7549-7010 Tuna. I am after a SQ dial one, as I already have a sbbn015 and the JDM dial is very similiar and besides I can't read kanji anyway. My question is, is there alot out there with non-genuine dials? The dial is the most important feature to me and I don't want to inadvertently buy one with a aftermarket dial. Any tips on spotting a non gen dial, any other advice would be appreciated! Thanks in advance and here's a pic of my 015.


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

Great pic! SBBN015 is such a beauty. I am absolutely in love with the hands. However, it's near impossible to find this first hand anymore right? Even if it was first hand, wouldn't the batteries have already died? Since I'm guessing this was released in 2011-2012 and the battery lasts only ~5 years.


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


Now I know why you dislike copies.


----------



## Buzzbait (Mar 8, 2006)

NegNoodles said:


> Even if it was first hand, wouldn't the batteries have already died? Since I'm guessing this was released in 2011-2012 and the battery lasts only ~5 years.


Nope. I bought my SBBN007 in 2009, and I'm still on my first battery. Quartz Tunas are remarkably efficient.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

complicated_ said:


> Hi hope everyone is well! Don't want to start an entire new thread but just want some advice. I've been into 6138's for so long but now starting on Seiko Diver's, in particular the 7549-7010 Tuna. I am after a SQ dial one, as I already have a sbbn015 and the JDM dial is very similiar and besides I can't read kanji anyway. My question is, is there alot out there with non-genuine dials? The dial is the most important feature to me and I don't want to inadvertently buy one with a aftermarket dial. Any tips on spotting a non gen dial, any other advice would be appreciated! Thanks in advance and here's a pic of my 015.
> View attachment 10998922


I have yet to see a 7549-7010 with a fake dial. They worked so well at keeping water out that you rarely see one with a crappy, water affected dial. One of the best indicators of a fake dial would be the lack of bevelling around the day/date window.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

travelmate2440 said:


> Now I know why you dislike copies.


The Tuna is probably the most unique and recognizable Seiko design out there, so I especially hate that blatant copy.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)

Does anyone know if the parts like the crown and shroud are swapable between the SBBN017 and the SBBN033? I want the 033 but want the crown off the 017. Or if I get a 017, I want the polished shroud off the 033. Boy I'm a mess! Haha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Does anyone know if the parts like the crown and shroud are swapable between the SBBN017 and the SBBN033? I want the 033 but want the crown off the 017. Or if I get a 017, I want the polished shroud off the 033. Boy I'm a mess! Haha!


They are swappable - see my posts on pages 503 & 505


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

RaptorAddict said:


> Does anyone know if the parts like the crown and shroud are swapable between the SBBN017 and the SBBN033? I want the 033 but want the crown off the 017. Or if I get a 017, I want the polished shroud off the 033. Boy I'm a mess! Haha!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What Narc'd said... and since polished aftermarket shrouds are available on the cheap that buyers have been impressed with (I dont have one)... to me you should really just decide based on:
A: dial/hand/day-date color difference preferences
and 
B: availability and price of the 017
... and then make the minor mod to perfect it for you.

The aftermarket shroud is probably a little bit cheaper than the stem but I'd guess the increased price of the 017 would still make that option more expensive unless you found a awesome deal.
Consideration 'A' above would be - to me at least - the biggest deciding factor.

edit: after actually looking at prices it looks like 017s in general arent as expensive as I thought they were but the ones in 'new' condition are going to be more.


----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)

Narc'd said:


> They are swappable - see my posts on pages 503 & 505
> 
> View attachment 11004218


This is good! So my next question would be where to get these parts when I'm ready. Thanks for the response on this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

If you get the 017 and want to change the shroud for a polished one you can get after-market ones here: Seiko Prospex 300 meter diving canned SBBN015 017 031 033 035 Replacement outer armor - My Tao FOCUS


----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)

Narc'd said:


> If you get the 017 and want to change the shroud for a polished one you can get after-market ones here: Seiko Prospex 300 meter diving canned SBBN015 017 031 033 035 Replacement outer armor - My Tao FOCUS


Thank you again! And one more question. Is there a dome difference between the two on the crystals? Just don't want flat. I like domed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

007, 017 and the 031/033/035, etc use the same crystal AFAIK, all domed. The more expensive Tuna's with the sapphire crystals are flat.

A company called "Crystal Times" does replacement sapphire crystals should you ever want to go down that route in the future- you can find them online. Their domed crystal isn't quite as high as the original Hardlex, at least to my eye anyway.


----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)

Narc'd said:


> 007, 017 and the 031/033/035, etc use the same crystal AFAIK, all domed. The more expensive Tuna's with the sapphire crystals are flat.
> 
> A company called "Crystal Times" does replacement sapphire crystals should you ever want to go down that route in the future- you can find them online. Their domed crystal isn't quite as high as the original Hardlex, at least to my eye anyway.


Thanks for all all your help and advice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzbait (Mar 8, 2006)

The Tuna is an excellent tool for timing steaks and baked potatoes on the charcoal grill.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Agree with Buzzbait!


----------



## Buzzbait (Mar 8, 2006)

nolte said:


> Agree with Buzzbait!


We need a new dial that says *GRILLMASTER* instead of *MARINEMASTER*. ;-)


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

What is everyone's opinion on SBBN035 vs SBBN013? I am leaning toward the cheaper SBBN035, but I found a decent deal on a used SBBN013 which made me start asking myself if it would be worth the extra cost.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Get the Darth 013 and never look back!


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

haejuk said:


> What is everyone's opinion on SBBN035 vs SBBN013? I am leaning toward the cheaper SBBN035, but I found a decent deal on a used SBBN013 which made me start asking myself if it would be worth the extra cost.


I went with the SBBN013, as I wanted the best quartz tuna with its titanium case, ceramic shroud and sapphire crystal. Two other considerations, one, I wanted a monobloc tuna to be the closest to the original, two, I don't like the idea of a coated watch (SBBN035), as they will eventually scratch off. The black coating on the SBBN013 is on the titanium inner case protected by the ceramic sheath, so it's less likely to be scratched


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

^^^ I like all the points mentioned by aalin13 above about the 013. My wrists are too small to carry off the 013 though, I have to stick to the smaller 300m models - just a point to consider, it may not affect you depending on your wrist size but the 1000m model is a bit bigger.


----------



## Buzzbait (Mar 8, 2006)

haejuk said:


> What is everyone's opinion on SBBN035 vs SBBN013? I am leaning toward the cheaper SBBN035, but I found a decent deal on a used SBBN013 which made me start asking myself if it would be worth the extra cost.


I like everything about the SBBN013 more........ except the monocoque case. I'd rather deal with a traditional screw back for my battery changes.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

the 1000m tuna also have lugs that's recessed (or basically no lugs), that will affect the look and feel of the watch depends on wrist size and shape.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Narc'd said:


> ^^^ I like all the points mentioned by aalin13 above about the 013. My wrists are too small to carry off the 013 though, I have to stick to the smaller 300m models - just a point to consider, it may not affect you depending on your wrist size but the 1000m model is a bit bigger.


With regard to size, my wrist is 6.5" and I think the SBBN013 wears fine. The SBBN013 is definitely bigger than the SBBN035, but the lugs are recessed and actually has a short lug to lug. The only thing is with the SBBN013, the straps sit underneath the shield, so it has a tendency to elevate the watch making it feel more like a hockey puck


----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)

So if you are looking to buy the SBBN033 and find a preowned, nice SBBN017, Would one jump to the 017 over a brand new 033? Thinking along classic lines here. Not sure if one is better than the other. Is newer always better??? Just seeing everyone's take on this. I'm at that crossroad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Seems like most people that post their preferences on here prefer the old hands. FWIW I don't dislike the old hands but I do prefer the new hands and dials. 
I think they all look great.


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks for all the opinions guys. I am concerned about battery changes and height on the 013. On the 035 I am concerned about the coating wearing off, but I don't have any problems with hardlex vs sapphire. I have a 7" wrist and other threads I have found tell me I should be good with the size of either. It is only the height of the 013 that worries me there.


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

nolte said:


> Seems like most people that post their preferences on here prefer the old hands. FWIW I don't dislike the old hands but I do prefer the new hands and dials.
> I think they all look great.


Same here. I like the simplicity of the new hand/dial combo. But the old ones still look nice.


----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)

haejuk said:


> Same here. I like the simplicity of the new hand/dial combo. But the old ones still look nice.


I'm agreeing on this. The only thing really that bugs me is not having the engraved Seiko logo on the crown. But as I was told before, that can be changed. I think I'll be patient and save for the brand new one. Thanks again guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzbait (Mar 8, 2006)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



RaptorAddict said:


> So if you are looking to buy the SBBN033 and find a preowned, nice SBBN017, Would one jump to the 017 over a brand new 033? Thinking along classic lines here. Not sure if one is better than the other. Is newer always better??? Just seeing everyone's take on this. I'm at that crossroad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The older, the better looking the watch, IMHO. In this series, I prefer the minimal branding on the face of the SBBN007, along with the nicely outlined lume dots. Next is the SBBN017, with the beautiful crown and round dots. I'm not so big on the SBBN033. I don't like the crown at all, or the hands, or the odd shapes at 3, 6, and 9. While the polished shroud is kind of hot, it just doesn't feel right, not having that nicely domed crystal.

But this is mostly a matter of aesthetics, which is quite personal. They're all pretty much equally awesome for the purpose to which they were created. They're all wonderful tool watches. There's no bad choice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

haejuk said:


> Thanks for all the opinions guys. I am concerned about battery changes and height on the 013. On the 035 I am concerned about the coating wearing off, but I don't have any problems with hardlex vs sapphire. I have a 7" wrist and other threads I have found tell me I should be good with the size of either. It is only the height of the 013 that worries me there.


Those are valid concerns, and might be worth checking local options. I checked with the local Seiko distributor and they said the battery change can be handled locally, but didn't quote price/time. Alternatively, I can always fly for 1.5 hours to Sydney and get it done in the Seiko boutique and I was told it'll be done in an hour or two

From my perspective, sending it away every 5 years for battery change and pressure test isn't too bad, no different to the recommended service routine as most automatic watches


----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Buzzbait said:


> The older, the better looking the watch, IMHO. In this series, I prefer the minimal branding on the face of the SBBN007, along with the nicely outlined lume dots. Next is the SBBN017, with the beautiful crown and round dots. I'm not so big on the SBBN033. I don't like the crown at all, or the hands, or the odd shapes at 3, 6, and 9. While the polished shroud is kind of hot, it just doesn't feel right, not having that nicely domed crystal.
> 
> But this is mostly a matter of aesthetics, which is quite personal. They're all pretty much equally awesome for the purpose to which they were created. They're all wonderful tool watches. There's no bad choice.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Are the domed crystals different between the two??? More domed on the 017?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

RaptorAddict said:


> I'm agreeing on this. The only thing really that bugs me is not having the engraved Seiko logo on the crown. But as I was told before, that can be changed. I think I'll be patient and save for the brand new one. Thanks again guys!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish my darth had the matte crown with the engraved 'S' as well.... Mine has the polished and etched SP 'X'.
Perhaps I will just casually look for an SBBN013 crown and see if I can get it swapped with my first battery change. Swapping the crown just isn't as easy on this one, and it doesn't bother me enough to have it opened up for that.

Holy crap no pics so far this page... we need to get on that:


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

nolte said:


> I wish my darth had the matte crown with the engraved 'S' as well.... Mine has the polished and etched SP 'X'.
> Perhaps I will just casually look for an SBBN013 crown and see if I can get it swapped with my first battery change. Swapping the crown just isn't as easy on this one, and it doesn't bother me enough to have it opened up for that.


I have a SBBN035 too and was curious about the engraved crown of the previous versions. Not sure if I would open it up just for that change, but still have some questions....

Was there a black PVD 300m Tuna in the previous gen ? Will the crown of the SBBN013 (1000m) work with the 300m case ?









BTW, I think this is not the Darth, it's the Ninja...;-)


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

By the way,

Am I the only one that finds the bezel action of the 300m Tuna to be less than stellar ?

I mean, mine is uneven. At times it almost feels like a 60-click instead of 120.

On the other hand the bezel of the Kinetic SUN023 feels MUCH better, even and cleanly defined 120 clicks.

Seems like the result of having two independent click-springs instead of a one-piece ring with two fingers. Why would Seiko insist on an inferior design if so ? Seems easy enough to design a new one-piece click spring that will fit in the existing slot...


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Blackdog, my short answer to whether the 1000m crown will fit in the 300m case is 'I don't know.'

I'm not even positive that the SBBN013 would work in the SBBN025 (which is what mine is... the newer version of the SBBN013), but I don't see why it would not and I think it would be worth the price of the crown/stem for me to find out.

I do think that the SBBN035 is the first black 300m Tuna. The SBBN013 crown may work with the SBBN035 but my peanut brain assigns a slightly lower chance of it being a perfect fit. Primarily because there are some other machined differences in the cases... for example the monocoque back and the fact that the number and placement of shroud screws (and tapped holes in case) are different. 

The serrations in the 1000m Tuna crowns are smaller/sharper than the 300m Tunas. You can see from our two pics posted above that the serrations are different and that it's a different crown. 
I know that the SBBN013 crown LOOKS just like mine except for the engraving (or etching) and the finish, and I know from Narc'd's posts in past pages that older 300m crowns work with newer 300m watches, BUT there wasn't an older 300m black tuna and I just don't know if the older darth crowns (only black one's with the 'S') will work in the ninja.

I'd guess the threading where they screw into the case would be the biggest deciding factor but heck the cases themselves could be marginally different in size as well. Projecting my ignorance here.

Maybe a real tuna expert will come in here and school us about it. :think:


----------



## Buzzbait (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



RaptorAddict said:


> Are the domed crystals different between the two??? More domed on the 017?


From what I understand, the crystal on the SBBN033 is much flatter than the SBBN017.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Buzzbait said:


> From what I understand, the crystal on the SBBN033 is much flatter than the SBBN017.


Have my 017 and 035 in front of me and the crystal appears to be identical. I will see if I can get a better pic when I get a chance.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Best shots of the crystals I can get with my cell:









Appear the same to my eyes.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

The crystals are the same, Seiko part No. 325W26HB0A for them both. I have a Crystal Times sapphire in mine and to me it seems a bit flatter than the original Hardlex, I can't 100% verify this but that's they way it looks comparing the watch now to how I remember it before having the crystal swapped. I still have the original but it's hard to tell with one in the watch and one out of it.

Edit: Comparing to "whywhysee's" photo's on the previous page, the aftermarket sapphire I have is definitely flatter than the Hardlex one.


----------



## Buzzbait (Mar 8, 2006)

Narc'd said:


> The crystals are the same, Seiko part No. 325W26HB0A for them both. I have a Crystal Times sapphire in mine and to me it seems a bit flatter than the original Hardlex, I can't 100% verify this but that's they way it looks comparing the watch now to how I remember it before having the crystal swapped. I still have the original but it's hard to tell with one in the watch and one out of it.
> 
> Edit: Comparing to "whywhysee's" photo's on the previous page, the aftermarket sapphire I have is definitely flatter than the Hardlex one.


Are you talking about the SBBN033 and the SBBN017? Those are the watches referenced in the original question. I'm not sure how the SBBN035 got added into the mix.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Are you talking about the SBBN033 and the SBBN017? Those are the watches referenced in the original question. I'm not sure how the SBBN035 got added into the mix.


Sorry, to be clear what I meant - the 300m Tunas have the same glass fitted, ie; the SBBN015 and 017 have the same crystal as the SBBN031/033/035/037

I use this site for finding part numbers, Catalogue Search Registered


----------



## Buzzbait (Mar 8, 2006)

Narc'd said:


> Sorry, to be clear what I meant - the 300m Tunas have the same glass fitted, ie; the SBBN015 and 017 have the same crystal as the SBBN031/033/035/037
> 
> I use this site for finding part numbers, Catalogue Search Registered


That's odd. I've seen reference to the flatter crystal of the SBBN033 in the following review URL's:

http://herculodge.typepad.com/herculodge/2015/12/first-look-seiko-tuna-sbbn033.html

http://iwatchreviews.blogspot.com/2016/03/first-glance-seiko-tuna-sbbn033.html






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

My bombshell theory is that the large indices (or some other attribute of the dial) of the 017 give the illusion of a deeper dome.
It seems deeper until or unless you actually measure or hold it side by side with an 033. This has led several blogs or reviews to suggest or allege that the 033 is flat (or flatter?) than the 017.

When McMahon notes the deeper dome of the 017 he remembers if from memory in a video about the 033. In a subsequent video he actually buys another 017 and compares the 033 with the 017 side by side:





...and it's interesting to me that in this video he doesn't even bring the dome up. I was really hoping he would at least acknowledge it in some way since he'd mentioned it in the previous video but he did not. No mention of it in the comments either. He doesn't really hold both watches sideways, but he does hold them side by side and the reflections on the surfaces look pretty similar.

Personal theory. Prolly wrong. Usually am.


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

Well, I was able to stretch my budget and pick up a used 013 Darth. Now the hardest part, waiting...


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> That's odd. I've seen reference to the flatter crystal of the SBBN033 in the following review URL's:


I hadn't seen the blog before but I've watched all Jeffrey McMahon's Tuna videos. At the time, I just assumed he said "flat" but actually meant "flatter". I've never heard of a 300m Tuna with a flat crystal, the more expensive models with the sapphire crystal have flat ones but that's as far as I know. This thread is a huge collection of Tuna owners so maybe if there are any flat crystal 300m Tunas out there the owners could post them up here and solve the mystery? The hunt is on!

Here's the Hardlex crystal from my 033


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

On herringbone nato strap from ToxicNATO AKA ToxicShiznit.


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

SBBN007 on bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzbait (Mar 8, 2006)

I'd been enjoying wearing my SBBN007 lately, until I noticed that it had started to actually lose time. Like -5 seconds per week. And while that may be acceptable for a Seiko auto, it certainly wasn't reasonable for the 7C46 quartz movement on my Tuna. Then again, the battery was on year 9, and supposed to have been replaced back in early 2013, so I really couldn't complain at all. The EOL indicator hadn't even started yet, so I probably could have stretched the battery out for a full 10 years, if my watch OCD hadn't kicked in.

The SR43SW battery was relatively cheap from Amazon, but a whole 5 pack of batteries only cost a couple bucks more. So I ordered the 5-pack of Energizers. Now I'm wondering if watch batteries stay good for 50 years, as that's how long it will take me to use them all up, at my Tuna's current rate of consumption.......

The battery change went nice and easy. After years of changing G-Shock batteries, the Tuna was like a walk in the park. The screwback came off easily. I was able to loosen the battery lock slightly and swap out the batteries, before tightening things up again. I dabbed on a bit of silicone lubricant on the gasket, screwed things down, and surgery was completely in under 2 minutes. I think the longest part was aligning the caseback wrench.

This experience really goes to show why the 300M Tuna is such a wonderful watch. Even at its worst, the quartz movement is extremely accurate. At its best, it's nearly flawless. And while other Tunas contain automatic movements that require far more maintenance, or have quartz movements in monocoque cases that are hard to get to, the 300M Tuna requires all of 2 minutes of maintenance every 9 or 10 years. That is flat out amazing. A sign of a real tool watch.

Does anybody know the best way to make a nice neat mark on their case back, to indicate the next batter change date?

Oh, one more thing. I ordered up a couple of new straps at the same time that I ordered the battery. I've mostly worn my Tuna on a flat vent Z22 over the years. It finally cracked a couple weeks ago, much to my horror. So I order a new Z22, along with a Bonetto Cinturini Model 284. The 284 should be an interesting option.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Could use metal punch and small light hammer but ideally I would think would do that before you put the caseback back on the case. Prolly wouldn't hurt the watch to take the smack but the only beating my watches take (even tuna) are inadvertent... and it seems like the tuna gets smacked around alot on my long monkey arms.

Funny you bring this up because I had to take a pic of the back of mine with an added red arrow pointing to the Seiko factory mark... because mine is already getting so many little dings and scratches on the back that in time I doubt I'll be able to tell what's what.
I guess sand/dirt gets between the watch and my arm and scuffs it.

Keep us updated in a week if the battery helped the timing!


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Does anybody know the best way to make a nice neat mark on their case back, to indicate the next batter change date?


If it was me, I'd use a very fine tip on a Dremel tool - like and engraving tool or a diamond tool. Looks like the Seiko marks are done with a small punch but as "nolte" says, I'd rather do that with the case back off the watch. Even then I'd be very gentle and make sure the actual surface under the point you're going to punch is supported. You want a punch mark in the surface without deforming the case back in any way. The Dremel is more gentle, that's the route I'd take.

Was it the original O-ring you re-greased? If it was I'd replace that too for peace of mind along with the crown O-ring, using the battery change date as a good reference point for the age of the seals too. Not trying to tell you what to do or anything, maybe you've done this already but just mentioning it as it's a cheap thing to do and it's nice to know you have all new seals for the next 5 years or whatever.

Edit: I have a couple of BC284's and they're really nice compared to any of the Seiko rubber offerings I've experienced so far. I replaced the Z22 on my SKX almost straight away with one. The silicone that came with my SBBN033 is a huge improvement over those other Seiko's too, that one is staying put for sure.


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

My two favourite watches of all time:
The Longines Master Collection Retrograde and my SBDX014

This was taken by a friend of mine, but I will post better pictures in the near future.

I've also just received my SBBN039 - gotta say, it's quite small, like a monster lol. But I will post pics of it with my SBDX014 in the near future too for comparison


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

SBDX011 on Bonetto Cinturini rubber nato strap


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

We got a lights-out at the moment, so living with only candles now.


----------



## complicated_ (Nov 11, 2012)

Old and the new


----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)

I completely missed out on a hot deal on EBay last night. Started at this SBBN017 all week up for auction. Business threw me for a loop late in the day and before I knew it the auction ended and someone snagged it. Watch was made in 2014 in excellent condition and could've grabbed it for 620.00. Damn!!! Hope to see a next round for that price. Or, talk me into the SBBN033. Just not a sucker for the crown and like the bigger circles on the dial of the 017. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Candle? Looks more like a torch to me. ;-)



wtma said:


> We got a lights-out at the moment, so living with only candles now.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

RaptorAddict said:


> I completely missed out on a hot deal on EBay last night. Started at this SBBN017 all week up for auction. Business threw me for a loop late in the day and before I knew it the auction ended and someone snagged it. Watch was made in 2014 in excellent condition and could've grabbed it for 620.00. Damn!!! Hope to see a next round for that price. Or, talk me into the SBBN033. Just not a sucker for the crown and like the bigger circles on the dial of the 017.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a SBBN033 incoming. I'll take some photos, maybe that'll push you over the edge to get one!


----------



## seank8686 (Mar 4, 2017)

I missed out on it too unfortunately, hopefully someone else will put another one up at that price.


----------



## Sarpe (Jan 28, 2017)

Anyone remember my polished shroud?










Just finished stonewashing it.
Turned out pretty well.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Still love my blue tuna very much!!


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Buzzbait said:


> This experience really goes to show why the 300M Tuna is such a wonderful watch. Even at its worst, the quartz movement is extremely accurate. At its best, it's nearly flawless. And while other Tunas contain automatic movements that require far more maintenance, or have quartz movements in monocoque cases that are hard to get to, the 300M Tuna requires all of 2 minutes of maintenance every 9 or 10 years. That is flat out amazing. A sign of a real tool watch.


~~~Yes!, Quartz Tunas are da bomb! Here's a Quartz Baby Tuna requiring zero Maintenance, and it's for sale!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sale-lnib-seiko-sbdn025-3698218.html

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Just finished stonewashing it.
> Turned out pretty well.


Looks like it's spent about 3 years rolling about on the sea bed! You'll have to wear it with your best pair of ripped jeans! If you decide that you don't like it yourself, you could always polish it back to the way it came. LOL


----------



## Sarpe (Jan 28, 2017)

Narc'd said:


> Looks like it's spent about 3 years rolling about on the sea bed! You'll have to wear it with your best pair of ripped jeans! If you decide that you don't like it yourself, you could always polish it back to the way it came. LOL


That's about 45min to 1h in the dryer.

I was surprised how simple it was.
Just throw the shroud and some small round stones in a plastic peanut butter jar, roll it in a towel, tighten it up with some straps or duct tape and throw in the dryer.

At first I wanted to acid wash it too, but will try with knifes first.
Maybe when I get another shroud

btw: just as you said, I just love the "S" crown of the SBBN017


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________


----------



## archangel mike (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

^^^ wow, nothing past 1 yr old? New school.

Edit - Those bracelets are hideous. Call me romantic.


----------



## archangel mike (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Robotaz said:


> ^^^ wow, nothing past 1 yr old? New school.
> 
> Edit - Those bracelets are hideous. Call me romantic.


yeah, i just started with Seiko this january. first seiko was a green turtle which i bought on 1/2/2017

i kinda prefer bracelets over rubber straps.
hate NATO's as well


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

mike cabilangan said:


> View attachment 11081154


Holy .... lol. You hvae the dream line up! May I ask what serial number is your SBBn039 and SBDX016?


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

Still waiting on my Darth. It should have arrived last Friday, but USPS messed up. They got it within walking distance of my house, and then the next tracking update showed it a couple hundred miles away in Nashville. I got like 4 update emails telling me it had departed that facility, and I finally just got an email telling me it arrived in another part of that facility, 4 days later! This wait is killing me. I hope USPS gets my Darth sorted out and sent my way.


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

My new SBBN039. havent had a chance to take a family photo yet, but this will suffice for now

I dont know why its so dirty up close lol, but I've been taking it everywhere with me for pictures so maybe thats why


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

New SBBN033! Finally joined the Tuna club!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



mike cabilangan said:


> yeah, i just started with Seiko this january. first seiko was a green turtle which i bought on 1/2/2017
> 
> i kinda prefer bracelets over rubber straps.
> hate NATO's as well


Sorry, I should have been more tactful. I love all watches and all watch fans, so don't take me too seriously.

I've watched people try their best to "braceletize" Seiko divers, and honestly, you're doing a great job and probably inspirational.


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

mike cabilangan said:


> View attachment 11081154


this pic has convinced me I need more Tunas


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm sorry if this is rude, but man, I don't know how you can intentionally damage your watch and think it looks nice!



Sarpe said:


> Anyone remember my polished shroud?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

TheTitusFactor said:


>


 Very nice indeed!


----------



## Jedi_2112 (Feb 13, 2012)

Tuna time


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

On a toxic nato (toxicshiznit).


----------



## archangel mike (Jan 26, 2017)

land tuna this time


----------



## Sarpe (Jan 28, 2017)

chillwill120 said:


> I'm sorry if this is rude, but man, I don't know how you can intentionally damage your watch and think it looks nice!


It's called modding.

In the pictures I tried to capture the effect/details.
So it looks more aggressive than it is in real life.

And I didn't damage the watch,
I merely chanced the surface finish of the aftermarket shroud.
A shroud I bought with the intention of modding it.

If I want I can change back to the oem shroud anytime.

But now it's looks better and is more durable.
No more scratches or better call it scratches all the time. ^^


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________


----------



## Sarpe (Jan 28, 2017)

TheTitusFactor said:


> New SBBN033! Finally joined the Tuna club!


You forgot the Seiko Monster! :-d


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

With taobao polished black shroud.


----------



## archangel mike (Jan 26, 2017)

NegNoodles said:


> Holy .... lol. You hvae the dream line up! May I ask what serial number is your SBBn039 and SBDX016?


the SBBN039 is 417 sir.

the SBDX016 is 419.

both of /700


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Next time I sell a watch on this site, if it's scratched as hell I'll be sure to say it's "modded" and not scratched! J/k just messing with you, do what you please, it's your watch.



Sarpe said:


> It's called modding.
> 
> In the pictures I tried to capture the effect/details.
> So it looks more aggressive than it is in real life.
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mike cabilangan said:


> View attachment 11081154


With a collection like that how hard is it to keep your kinetic charged?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> With a collection like that how hard is it to keep your kinetic charged?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


As a runner, its would not be that bad. I used to strap on a Seiko Kinetic for my runs, a few 45 min runs would get them charged up nicely.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

New strap from Erika's Originals, very comfy, elastic and I need to get used to how the buckle system works, but it's simple and sturdy.


----------



## archangel mike (Jan 26, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> With a collection like that how hard is it to keep your kinetic charged?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


very hard. i wore the watch the whole day ... didn't even register 1 second of charge. (desk diver)

that day, i purchased a couple of watches at the seiko store, had them charge it for about 5-10 minutes on their induction charger.

registered +5 seconds of charge. but that was gone the next day.

i've also been trying the wife's toothbrush charger at different angles, while the watch became warm, still no charge registered.

so i gave up, shook the watch, mimicking how it would sway while running (for about 10 minutes), then it registered a +5 second charge.

as for the other watches, i try to make a watch change during lunch break to give them all wrist time. 

now i'm stumped if i should buy the philips imageo charger.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mike cabilangan said:


> very hard. i wore the watch the whole day ... didn't even register 1 second of charge. (desk diver)
> 
> that day, i purchased a couple of watches at the seiko store, had them charge it for about 5-10 minutes on their induction charger.
> 
> ...


. Well that tells me what I needed to know. I've often wanted to try one of the Kinetix but was never sure if I could keep it charged. I'm not nearly as diligent as you are changing watches so often. I tend to pick one wear it for a couple of weeks then pick another one. The larger and heavier they are the less cumulative wrist time they tend to get. The exception being my SD tuna which I can't seem to get enough of. But that one is titanium. The kinetic tuna could go weeks at a time just sitting in a drawer. So unfortunately it sounds like it's not for me.

You have a great collection, enjoy it!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## archangel mike (Jan 26, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> . Well that tells me what I needed to know. I've often wanted to try one of the Kinetix but was never sure if I could keep it charged. I'm not nearly as diligent as you are changing watches so often. I tend to pick one wear it for a couple of weeks then pick another one. The larger and heavier they are the less cumulative wrist time they tend to get. The exception being my SD tuna which I can't seem to get enough of. But that one is titanium. The kinetic tuna could go weeks at a time just sitting in a drawer. So unfortunately it sounds like it's not for me.
> 
> You have a great collection, enjoy it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


thank you sir.

yeah, i don't like the 24mm lug width and the fact that it's kinetic ... but i do love that dial and bezel.

p.s. i was looking at the SD Tuna myself, but I'm iffy on the all black theme + bezel font.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mike cabilangan said:


> thank you sir.
> 
> yeah, i don't like the 24mm lug width and the fact that it's kinetic ... but i do love that dial and bezel.
> 
> p.s. i was looking at the SD Tuna myself, but I'm iffy on the all black theme + bezel font.












Me too 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnitzer7 (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## MikeD71 (Feb 4, 2017)

wtma said:


> With taobao polished black shroud.


Looks great. Do you have a link to that shroud?


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

MikeD71 said:


> Looks great. Do you have a link to that shroud?


Here you go: Seiko Prospex 300 meter diving canned SBBN015 017 031 033 035 Replacement outer armor - SpreeNow.com, Taobao English agent that accepts PayPal


----------



## MikeD71 (Feb 4, 2017)

"sold out" lol


----------



## metsevn (Feb 7, 2017)

mms said:


> View attachment 11124754
> 
> Marcelo
> ________


May I ask what specific model this is?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Due to the winter and it being miserable out, I still haven't been in the water with my End Mill bracelet. In fact since I got the Marinemaster clasp for it I haven't even tried it over a suit so I stuck my arm through a sleeve this morning just to see how it fitted. Works OK but takes the full extension of the clasp to fit.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Sorry... daughter was tinkering with my phone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## numbernine (Aug 6, 2016)

Got the Ninja Tuna on today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolorgy (Feb 27, 2017)

im new to the tuna world! is the SBBN013 or SBDX014 a better watch for a newbie?


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

It's entirely up to personal preference IMO, but speaking from personal experience, my first was the SBDX014. it's quite a lot more expensive than the SBBN013 since it's automatic and has the 8L35 movement but to each his own. I personally wanted something flashier and unique, and I think way too many people have the 013 so I went for the 014 instead.


----------



## Jumpmonkey (Mar 22, 2016)

Time Change Frustration!!!

So much for tracking the accuracy of my Tuna... it's back to square one. Approximately two months and twelve days brought me to almost exactly +.5s. Just moved the clock ahead (so I don't have to deal with it in the morning). I guess the experiment begins anew.

The one nice thing, the first time around I didn't quite align the minute hand just right. Now it's dead on when the second hand hits twelve.


----------



## militaryfan (Feb 1, 2010)

Lookin blue, but not feelin blue on this fine Saturday.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Darth tuna on a black and gray zuludiver strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

mike cabilangan said:


> was looking at the SD Tuna myself, but I'm iffy on the all black theme + bezel font.












Been wearing this spring drive tuna off and on (mostly on) since May 2016. I'm the 4th owner, & all 3 PO's are WUS members. As you can see from this photo, the black motif is not dominant, it all depends on the angle you view it from. As to the bezel font...prima facie, it's dead on IMNSHO

Lately I have been wearing the SBDX017 Mrs. Jake gave me for X-Mass. Comparing the two, the spring drive tuna wears a lot lighter, thanks to the Titanium case and shroud

It's hard to recommend a Seiko diver as most of them are good watches to wear in their own right. Each has their pluses and minuses, but the spring drive tuna?, I would be hard pressed to find any negative about it, even the price is a bargain (IMO) when you get right down to it. That said, it's a lot easier to come up with $200 for a used diver than $2K=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Rules are for the guidance of wise men and the obedience of fools 
Sir Douglas Bader


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jumpmonkey said:


> Time Change Frustration!!!
> 
> So much for tracking the accuracy of my Tuna... it's back to square one. Approximately two months and twelve days brought me to almost exactly +.5s. Just moved the clock ahead (so I don't have to deal with it in the morning). I guess the experiment begins anew.
> 
> The one nice thing, the first time around I didn't quite align the minute hand just right. Now it's dead on when the second hand hits twelve.


Just wait till October and you will be back on track. Until then you might be a little late to appointments. Lol

But seriously didnt you have to reset the date every 2 months anyway? Were you able to do that without stopping the second hand? Whenever i flip the date i cant tell if it reflects hours 0-12 or 13-24. So i just forward the time as well just to be sure.

You could just keep a cumulative score. Pre time change variance + post = total?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> But seriously didnt you have to reset the date every 2 months anyway? Were you able to do that without stopping the second hand? Whenever i flip the date i cant tell if it reflects hours 0-12 or 13-24. So i just forward the time as well just to be sure.


Changing the date or day (or both) leaves the time (and its interaction with those wheels) unaffected so there is no need to monkey with the time when rolling the month over.
I do commonly roll the crown the wrong way and mess up the day when I'm only intending to change the date, but I just roll it back around, fix the date, and go.

With mechanical watches this is a good time to correct them, and I do, but I usually do not bother with the Tuna, because mine _loses_ about 2 seconds a month. I'd prolly hack it out a couple seconds if it gained. =\


----------



## Schnitzer7 (Feb 7, 2014)

Loving it B&W


----------



## Jumpmonkey (Mar 22, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just wait till October and you will be back on track. Until then you might be a little late to appointments. Lol
> 
> But seriously didnt you have to reset the date every 2 months anyway? Were you able to do that without stopping the second hand? Whenever i flip the date i cant tell if it reflects hours 0-12 or 13-24. So i just forward the time as well just to be sure.


Like Nolte said, no need to mess about with the time when you're changing the day/date. Just a simple twist to adjust the date and off I go. The watch only hacks when you move the stem to the time adjustment position.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## archangel mike (Jan 26, 2017)

since that post, i've gotten the SD landmaster. no regrets. it's actually knocked me off my obsessing over Tuna's and made me look into "simpler" seikos like the mm300.
my brother is going to japan next month and i have until then to decide what to have him buy 



shakin_jake said:


> Been wearing this spring drive tuna off and on (mostly on) since May 2016. I'm the 4th owner, & all 3 PO's are WUS members. As you can see from this photo, the black motif is not dominant, it all depends on the angle you view it from. As to the bezel font...prima facie, it's dead on IMNSHO
> 
> Lately I have been wearing the SBDX017 Mrs. Jake gave me for X-Mass. Comparing the two, the spring drive tuna wears a lot lighter, thanks to the Titanium case and shroud
> 
> ...


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

Been a long time since I posted. A slightly modded Darth Tuna sees a pull up bar.










Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Been a long time since I posted. A slightly modded Darth Tuna sees a pull up bar.


That's a nice, subtle modification you did there - very "factory" |>


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

It wasn't love at first sight and I am still not 100% sure how I feel about it yet, but I got this last week:


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

Does anyone here have SBDB008? The Spring Drive Tuna with the gold trims?


----------



## cubsrule17 (Jun 26, 2013)

Schnitzer7 said:


> Loving it B&W


Nice strap, where did you get it from? Thinking of pulling the trigger on a tuna 013 or 025 and this would be a great strap option.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

A few new pics.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Chillin' with Tuna017


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

mike cabilangan said:


> since that post, i've gotten the SD landmaster. no regrets. it's actually knocked me off my obsessing over Tuna's and made me look into "simpler" seikos like the mm300.
> my brother is going to japan next month and i have until then to decide what to have him buy


~~~here's the thing thoug...once you taste SD accuracy, all your other mechanical watches, the less than stellar accuracy of the lessor movements, well...don't say I didn't warn you but, forewarned is forearmed...IOW, the MM300 might not get it for you. Others may have better and different ideas

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
The Mother of stupidity is always pregnant- old Sicilian saying


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~here's the thing thoug...once you taste SD accuracy, all your other mechanical watches, the less than stellar accuracy of the lessor movements, well...don't say I didn't warn you but, forewarned is forearmed...IOW, the MM300 might not get it for you. Others may have better and different ideas
> 
> Best,
> 
> ...


+100

Jake is speaking the truth here people! I'm getting around + 2 seconds per month, with that buttery smooth sweeping second hand.

Hey forgot to mention the fabulous 72-hour power Reserve as well. Take your watch off on Friday afternoon, wear whatever else you'd like all weekend or Nothing at All, pick it up Monday morning........ and it's still going.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## akitadog (Sep 3, 2009)

It scratches way to easy for my liking. Had a SBBN035 but ended up selling it. Also had a SBBN031, the stainless version which had the Diashield coating. Much more durable, but a bit too shiny for my liking. Sold that one too. Now have a SBBN027 on it's way to me. Like the black with yellow bezel. Will see how tough the creamic shroud is.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

My blue Tuna with Nato strap ;-)


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

I cant decide what strap to put on my 033. The oem rubber is super nice and comfy but boring. I put it on an orange iso style strap from toxicnato but its just a little too short for my liking. It works but just barely which annoys me. I notched that strap and fit it onto my gf's orange monster. Looks awesome but now my tuna is naked.

Was thinking about the strapboutique 22mm mm300 replica straps.

Seiko 22mm M22 waffle strap repro wjean28 William Jean strapboutique

Ive tried it on a nato and im not a fan.


----------



## Schnitzer7 (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Schnitzer7 (Feb 7, 2014)

cubsrule17 said:


> Nice strap, where did you get it from? Thinking of pulling the trigger on a tuna 013 or 025 and this would be a great strap option.


Thanks, it's a custom strap from the below link
https://www.instagram.com/sebas.atelier/


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

TexasTaucher said:


> I cant decide what strap to put on my 033. The oem rubber is super nice and comfy but boring.


I love the OEM rubber and even thinking of selling the OEM bracelet. Its THAT good. but if you find it boring, and you don't like NATO, AND you don't dive with the strap, then try a thick 22mm leather or canvas strap, that should look nice.


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

Finally got another grail!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knuckledragger2725 (Nov 14, 2011)

The Tuna is just plain sexy!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

So I'm a bit crazy. I was having second thoughts about keeping my two week old SBBN033 during my first week of ownership, I don't know why. Then I got a big scratch on the polished shroud and my hopes in flipping it dwindled. Later that day, I put it on a PhenomeNATO strap and suddenly everything clicked. The watch just looked and felt perfect to me. Earlier on I think I was subconsciously worried about reselling it, so I babied it and did not enjoy it to its fullest. The first scratch lifted all of my worries and now I can enjoy the Tuna the way its meant to be enjoyed.

Here is a photo of the scratch (above the lug):









Here is the 033 with some of its brothers:


----------



## Sarpe (Jan 28, 2017)

SBBN017 on a Para Canvas from steveostraps.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

TheTitusFactor said:


> So I'm a bit crazy. I was having second thoughts about keeping my two week old SBBN033 during my first week of ownership, I don't know why. Then I got a big scratch on the polished shroud and my hopes in flipping it dwindled. Later that day, I put it on a PhenomeNATO strap and suddenly everything clicked. The watch just looked and felt perfect to me. Earlier on I think I was subconsciously worried about reselling it, so I babied it and did not enjoy it to its fullest. The first scratch lifted all of my worries and now I can enjoy the Tuna the way its meant to be enjoyed.
> 
> Here is a photo of the scratch (above the lug):
> 
> ...


get a cape cod cloth...lots out there on the bay for under $10......can be a real life saver for your polished watches....have used mine many times to "renew" a scratched case!


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> So I'm a bit crazy. I was having second thoughts about keeping my two week old SBBN033 during my first week of ownership, I don't know why. Then I got a big scratch on the polished shroud and my hopes in flipping it dwindled. Later that day, I put it on a PhenomeNATO strap and suddenly everything clicked. The watch just looked and felt perfect to me. Earlier on I think I was subconsciously worried about reselling it, so I babied it and did not enjoy it to its fullest. The first scratch lifted all of my worries and now I can enjoy the Tuna the way its meant to be enjoyed.


One advantage of a common Seiko watch is there's a chance you can get spares and replacement parts. See earlier posts from a few weeks ago with aftermarket shrouds fitted to peoples watches. You could get a spare, wear your current Tuna and not worry about it and then if you fancy a "new" watch again - fit the new shroud. I have this mentality and the funny thing is, the knowledge of having a spare part means I enjoy the watch more because I'm not worried about it. The really crazy thing is I probably will never use my spare shroud - It's just nice to have! (I said I'd post pictures of the brushed Taobao shroud on my 033 when I got it - apologies but I haven't gotten round to that yet)

Seiko Prospex 300 meter diving canned SBBN015 017 031 033 035 Replacement outer armor - SpreeNow.com, Taobao English agent that accepts PayPal


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Got my Seiko Grail today, my new Spring Drive SDBD013.......put it on a 24mm Panatime Submarine leather strap for now, while I explore strap options....
TI makes this so light, and while it does sit high on the wrist, u hardly know it is there!
oh, and that 2nds hand is buttery smooth!
love it!


----------



## Sarpe (Jan 28, 2017)

Narc'd said:


> I said I'd post pictures of the brushed Taobao shroud on my 033 when I got it - apologies but I haven't gotten round to that yet


Make it happen.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Narc'd said:


> One advantage of a common Seiko watch is there's a chance you can get spares and replacement parts. See earlier posts from a few weeks ago with aftermarket shrouds fitted to peoples watches. You could get a spare, wear your current Tuna and not worry about it and then if you fancy a "new" watch again - fit the new shroud. I have this mentality and the funny thing is, the knowledge of having a spare part means I enjoy the watch more because I'm not worried about it. The really crazy thing is I probably will never use my spare shroud - It's just nice to have! (I said I'd post pictures of the brushed Taobao shroud on my 033 when I got it - apologies but I haven't gotten round to that yet)
> 
> Seiko Prospex 300 meter diving canned SBBN015 017 031 033 035 Replacement outer armor - SpreeNow.com, Taobao English agent that accepts PayPal


Nicely said. Or you could just use the aftermarket shroud, and keep the original safe in a drawer. Even more peace of mind that way. I also like to have parts like screws, gaskets, spare spring bars, etc. handy in my box.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

mms said:


> View attachment 11333754
> 
> Marcelo
> ________


Where did you get that dark blasted look shroud from, if you don't mind sharing? Thanks.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Perhaps a little keen with my new toy, but so far, after 24hrs, time is +0 secs using the NIST clock...pretty good!

and playing with straps....


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

SBBN033 on the DA291JM bracelet. Love this versatility of this watch...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I've always swapped straps quite a bit on watches, never really keeping one strap on a watch for very long, but this extra-wide nylon strap (26mm) that I've trimmed to fit the Tuna has maintained. Every time I put something else on it for something different... this thing finds it's way back on the watch... usually the same day.

It wasn't very comfy when I bought it because of the way it'd been cut and glued/stitched it had sharp edges on the inside, but I dremel'd it down lol and the width really suits me. It seems like it stays put better without being tight. Doesn't twist or torque much when using the bezel dry etc...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SPring Drive on green rubber.....

accuracey is +0sec since I have had it....amazing (set by the NIST clock).....incredible watch....have an orange Isofrane on the way....


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> It wasn't very comfy when I bought it because of the way it'd been cut and glued/stitched it had sharp edges on the inside, but I dremel'd it down lol and the width really suits me.


"Dremelling" nylon - love it! LOL:-!

I've done plenty of "Dremmeling" between different bracelets and various clasps but it's always been steel I was grinding. I've so far managed to avoid nylon - well done on that one!


----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi All,

Great thread. I have a question about SBBN037 (the Blue Tuna). Was it made only in 2015, or is it a regular or JDM-only model?

I'm looking for one made in 2016, but all the ones I've seen have serial numbers for 2015.


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

So I have a couple Tunas (SBBN033 and SBBN035) and love them. Was wondering if quality control differs from watch to watch...

My SBBN035 has a bit brighter lume and the bezel insert clicks a lot tighter and has less give. Is that something I should be concerned about? The SBBN033 clicks just fine and glows like a torch it's just a little different than my SBBN035.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Narc'd*
> _I said I'd post pictures of the brushed Taobao shroud on my 033 when I got it - apologies but I haven't gotten round to that yet_





> Make it happen.


OK, OK, Alright already...Jeez... ;-)

Right so "Sarpe" posted his Gold, Blue and Polished shrouds from Taobao back on page 504 https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/official-tuna-thread-455529-504.html so here's my version with the brushed finish:

It arrives like this:








And in the box along with the shroud are some spare screws and a 1.5mm Allen key:








The only Tuna I've handled is my own SBBN033 so I cannot compare like with like for the differences between the Taobao brushing and an original SBBN031/017 brushed finish. Despite this however, my feeling is that the brushing on a genuine Seiko shroud is to a better and more refined finish. That's not to say that the aftermarket one is bad, it's just that it looks like a more budget, cheaper finish - which it is. Am I dissatisfied? Not at all, I'm just trying to convey that they aren't (I reckon) quiet the same - In case anyone buys one and is expecting a 100% comparable finish. Again - this is my gut feeling on examining it without having a Seiko brushed shroud to make a direct comparison.

Without further delay, a look:















So that's the surface finish out of the way, now more importantly - the actual fit and dimensions. I'll skip to the chase - it fits perfectly. It's the same diameter, same height as an original. The screw holes line up bang on, the shroud hugs the side of the lugs nice and snugly. At the circular cut-out for the crown there's possibly a tiny bit less clearance between the shroud itself and the outer circumference of the crown but it doesn't foul it and the crown appears to sit pretty concentric within the cut-out. If you're on the fence about getting one of these and wondering will it fit your watch then your needn't fear in this respect.

I'll just note a couple of small dimensional differences between the Taobao and the original shroud.

I sat one on the other, top against top, and aligned the start of one finger gap that lets you access the bezel with the start of the other. The Taobao one has a slightly smaller opening - approximately 2mm. This doesn't affect the access to turn the bezel and doesn't in any way change the look of the watch - I just thought I'd point it out:








Another small difference - where the circular cut-out for the crown meets the bottom edge of the shroud there is a "radiussed" off corner. This is smaller on the Taobao shroud, ie: a sharper corner. Also in the close up you can see that the chamfer on the edge of the circular cut-out is less refined on the Taobao. To me it looks like the edge was given a quick deburring by hand after machining the cut out. Again, you don't notice this at all when on the watch, only when blown up big for the photo:








So as it stands now, the 033 looks a lot like an older 017 with their brushed bezel inserts and now mine's wearing a similar brushed shroud and I have already retrofitted an "S" crown (+ sapphire).





































And while I had the shroud off I took some pics of the lady without her skirt:















Comparison of naked Tuna with SKX:


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Excellent review Narc'd! Thanks for taking the time. I have the black and blue Retangula shroud, but never paid that much attention to their build as much as you did. They fit the case perfectly and that's about all that matter to me. However I do notice that the coating on both my shrouds isn't very thick. They are still good bargains though, considering how much others would ask for an aftermarket shroud. I'd still recommend them to anyone. I think I'm going to complete the collection with polished, brushed and light gold ones if my fund allows. They also seem to run out of stock at the moment.


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

fel2718 said:


> So I have a couple Tunas (SBBN033 and SBBN035) and love them. Was wondering if quality control differs from watch to watch...
> 
> My SBBN035 has a bit brighter lume and the bezel insert clicks a lot tighter and has less give. Is that something I should be concerned about? The SBBN033 clicks just fine and glows like a torch it's just a little different than my SBBN035.


I believe it's just standard seiko QC unfortunately. I have 4 and there's quirks on all of them. I bought my Tuna SBBN033 in a seiko shop in Japan. They had 3 in stock and each had a very different feel. 2 had terrible bezel action. One was hitting the seconds markers, the other 2 weren't. None had the lume dots and seconds markers aligned perfectly. I went with the one with the smoothest bezel even though it doesn't hit the markers. I don't mind QC issues on $200 pieces but on my Tuna it really annoys me.


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



DoctorWolf said:


> I believe it's just standard seiko QC unfortunately. I have 4 and there's quirks on all of them. I bought my Tuna SBBN033 in a seiko shop in Japan. They had 3 in stock and each had a very different feel. 2 had terrible bezel action. One was hitting the seconds markers, the other 2 weren't. None had the lume dots and seconds markers aligned perfectly. I went with the one with the smoothest bezel even though it doesn't hit the markers. I don't mind QC issues on $200 pieces but on my Tuna it really annoys me.


The bezel rotates fine you can just tell the SBBN035s is a lot firmer. Luckily there are no issues and on both watches the second hand hits each second marker perfectly.

But you're right on a Tuna shouldn't have that type of qc issues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

The perfect Tuna.










Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Blue Tuna with different NATO straps b-)


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Narc'd said:


> It arrives like this:
> View attachment 11357098
> 
> 
> ...


Very detailed review Narc'd.

I bought the same one. Mine did not come with the allen key or the extra screws though...

Regarding finishing, I would say that it is good but not at the same level of the stock one. Not only the brushing, but also the finishing on the edges. IMO from 1 to 10 (10 being the original), it's a solid 8.

Fitting is very good, I'd say 9 out of 10.

In any case, for the price it is an excellent option. There are other shrouds for sale on ebay at around $89. Has anybody tried those ?

.......and an update on the SOTC. A NOS 017 joined yesterday:


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Trying a PVD Strapscode oyster on my SD600 while I wait for my Isofrane to arrive......kinda like it...


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

SBDB009 Spring Drive Tuna, on a OD Bonetto....


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Quick shot with its Kinetic cousin...


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

A lume party


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On Eulit blue perlon and matching activity tracker band 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Orange Isofrane arrived....


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

And how about a little cross-dressing fun ? ;-)


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## numbernine (Aug 6, 2016)

Ninja Tuna on a 24mm ammo. I always thought these tunas would look a bit more proportioned on a 24mm strap.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

After foolishly selling off my Darth Tuna SBBN013 I'm back with a new SBBN025 Darth. Really prefer the old style hands but like the new dial and date window better.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Still in love with mine


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Enjoying my grass coming back to life.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

is not working for me

Seiko Prospex 300 meter diving canned SBBN015 017 031 033 035 Replacement Armor outer ring - SpreeNow.com, Taobao English agent that accepts PayPal

I get Please select all options, can you guys help me out ? thanks


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

SirPaulGerman said:


> is not working for me
> 
> Seiko Prospex 300 meter diving canned SBBN015 017 031 033 035 Replacement Armor outer ring - SpreeNow.com, Taobao English agent that accepts PayPal
> 
> I get Please select all options, can you guys help me out ? thanks


It seems that you need to choose the colour you want (obviously) and also choose the size (not so obvious, as there is only one: 47mm).

After that you can add the product to your cart.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

SirPaulGerman said:


> is not working for me
> 
> Seiko Prospex 300 meter diving canned SBBN015 017 031 033 035 Replacement Armor outer ring - SpreeNow.com, Taobao English agent that accepts PayPal
> 
> I get Please select all options, can you guys help me out ? thanks


You need to click on one of the colors and also the size.


----------



## Sarpe (Jan 28, 2017)

Only Silver Mirror(polished) available tho.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My spring drive on a 24mm ISO...


----------



## Viper2377 (Jun 12, 2016)

My First Tuna undoubtedly not the last!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

fel2718 said:


> SBBN033 on the DA291JM bracelet. Love this versatility of this watch...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One day I'm going to get that combo. Did you source the bracelet separately? And if you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for the bracelet?


----------



## Nippon Rookie (Mar 11, 2016)

Seiko releases new "Tuna" watch on April 1st;https://www.seiko-design.com/afd/2017/


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

Nippon Rookie said:


> Seiko releases new "Tuna" watch on April 1st;https://www.seiko-design.com/afd/2017/
> 
> View attachment 11390050


I sincerely wish that this is real, if this was actually sold, I'll buy it immediately


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> One day I'm going to get that combo. Did you source the bracelet separately? And if you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for the bracelet?


So I was looking for the bracelet and all I could find was Chino watches having t for $322. I didn't really want to spend that on a bracelet so I waited for an SBBN015 to go on sale. I snagged one off eBay at a reasonable price and took the bracelet. I then replaced that bracelet with another and sold the watch for what I paid for it. Basically got the bracelet for free cause I bought the watch at a reasonable price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

fel2718 said:


> So I was looking for the bracelet and all I could find was Chino watches having t for $322. I didn't really want to spend that on a bracelet so I waited for an SBBN015 to go on sale. I snagged one off eBay at a reasonable price and took the bracelet. I then replaced that bracelet with another and sold the watch for what I paid for it. Basically got the bracelet for free cause I bought the watch at a reasonable price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's some savvy buying there. Would probably do the same if importing costs to Jakarta wasn't so prohibitive. I guess the next best thing would be a bezel swap, then. I just don't understand why Seiko refuse to offer both variants with either bracelet or rubber strap and instead insist to sell them the way they do (that is, the bracelet is available only on the model which actually looks better on the rubber strap and vice versa). One of the reasons why I never got around to owning these quartz tunas and settled for the SRP653.


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> That's some savvy buying there. Would probably do the same if importing costs to Jakarta wasn't so prohibitive. I guess the next best thing would be a bezel swap, then. I just don't understand why Seiko refuse to offer both variants with either bracelet or rubber strap and instead insist to sell them the way they do (that is, the bracelet is available only on the model which actually looks better on the rubber strap and vice versa). One of the reasons why I never got around to owning these quartz tunas and settled for the SRP653.


Agreed. There are some minor upgrades Seiko could do to make it better. I love the tunas and have two of them. The new bracelets on the SBBNs sounds a lot worse than the older one too. I asked Harold from Yobokies and he said they discontinued the SBBN015 bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

2000 meter Mayo Tuna FTW


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Going a bit more casual.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

nolte said:


> 2000 meter Mayo Tuna FTW


I don't seem to be able to see the pic(?)


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

I really cant help smiling everytime I look down at my wrist. Such a beautiful watch and even the ol ball and chains approves b-)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sd tuna









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

It's official.

SD Tuna coming inbound! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Viper2377 said:


> My First Tuna undoubtedly not the last!


aftermarket shroud?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

wtma said:


> I don't seem to be able to see the pic(?)


I was replying to the april fools link posted a few posts back. =]


----------



## Nippon Rookie (Mar 11, 2016)

Did you try the link? https://www.seiko-design.com/afd/2017/


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

My babies


----------



## riorio (Mar 8, 2017)

I know, right? Do you think it could be a subtle hint that they are really dropping a 2000 meters tuna soon? 


nolte said:


> 2000 meter Mayo Tuna FTW


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

On orange today.


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

riorio said:


> I know, right? Do you think it could be a subtle hint that they are really dropping a 2000 meters tuna soon?


Considering how capable a Tuna is to go beyond 1000M, 2000M is actually not much of an issue on Seiko's end I believe. I do wish they'll release more Tunas though, and hopefully something in red just like the one in the April Fool's day picture lol


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Baby got new wheels....on white Panatime


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

NegNoodles said:


> Considering how capable a Tuna is to go beyond 1000M, 2000M is actually not much of an issue on Seiko's end I believe. I do wish they'll release more Tunas though, and hopefully something in red just like the one in the April Fool's day picture lol


If the ROV dive test is an indicator for the tuna build quality, all they have to do to make a 2000m version is to change the "1000m" into "2000m" on the dial and the caseback. The ISO requirement for 25% extra pressure will be easy when it's still working at 3500m+ depth.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

My two Blue Tunas ;-)


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

CADirk said:


> If the ROV dive test is an indicator for the tuna build quality, all they have to do to make a 2000m version is to change the "1000m" into "2000m" on the dial and the caseback. The ISO requirement for 25% extra pressure will be easy when it's still working at 3500m+ depth.


And why exactly do we need 2000m WR ?

Diving really deep are we?

Rebadging the 1000m Tuna would only add costs (ISO requires to test 100% of the watches at 125% of rated WR). This will translate into higher price and all the customer will get is bragging rights.

A 2000m Tuna will have to offer something else to make sense.

Tunas are expected to be no-nonsense diving tools after all...


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

Just picked up a oem seiko flat vent silicone/rubber strap for the Tuna. ZLM09R. I actually have no idea from what watch it originally comes from. Would anybody know? Will take pics when i get it.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

OK guys, I need some help here...

I just received from Watchgecko a great Bonetto flat-vent for my recently acquired 017.

The band's quality is excellent. I bought it in grey and I think it goes really well with this watch. It even accepts the original hardware from the OEM plastic band.















The thing I find extremely annoying is the artificial vanilla stench !!! After a while it's not fun anymore.

I also have a Bonetto NATO. Same story: excellent product in every respect, but that smell !!!!

The latter I've had for a couple of years now, and the smell is not receding at all !! I tried everything: boiling water, energetic scrubbing with brush and detergents, the usual household solvents like naphtha and alcohol, baking at 80 degrees for a couple of hours.... And plain old wearing the thing in sea water as it was intended. And nothing. I am even tempted to say that it's getting worse !

Has anybody found a way to remove the smell ?!?!?

I'm getting desperate here !!:-(


----------



## ekigg13 (Dec 1, 2016)

Blackdog said:


> OK guys, I need some help here...
> 
> I just received from Watchgecko a great Bonetto flat-vent for my recently acquired 017.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you on the smell, it's to the point where it almost makes me nauseous when wearing them. My flat-vent finally seems to be losing some of its stench after almost 2 years now...if anyone knows of a quick fix please do tell!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

You may want to try out the rubber straps from Terry at toxicnatos. 
I have owned a couple of the ISO styled and one of the major pluses is they don't smell at all.

Here on my newly acquired Darth.










I'm liking the size of the Darth thanks to the absence of lugs, but it's a tad tall for me. 
I may trade it for a slimmer 017, 035 or 037. .


----------



## hinkyakuman (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## hinkyakuman (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## hinkyakuman (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Tunafam,

I'm thinking of getting another Tuna. I already have an SD Tuna MM600 but fancy an auto in steel [edit: when I say 'steel' I mean NOT black DLC or PVD etc.. as I already have the SD600]. I'm not keen on the look of the Baby Tuna 4R36 so thats ruled out for now. What are the current JDM model numbers for some of the better automatics? Any current auto's with 6R15 or possibly 8L35 these days? I'm going to Japan in a few weeks so need to lodge some model numbers in my head to look for in BIC or Yodobashi.

Am I right in thinking the only 6R15 was the now discontinued Field Tuna and the only 8L35 is the Darth Tuna and variants which are all black? Hope not!

cheers :-!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

fordy964 said:


> Hi Tunafam,
> 
> I'm thinking of getting another Tuna. I already have an SD Tuna MM600 but fancy one an auto in steel. What are the current JDM model numbers for an automatic. Any current auto's with 6R15 or possibly 8L35 these days? I'm going to Japan in a few weeks so need to lodge some model numbers in my head to look for in BIC or Yodobashi.
> 
> cheers :-!


I don't think there is a current gen watch with auto movement and steel case.
The only steel case tunas are 300m and quartz.

SBDX013 is the all black auto with 8L35 movement. Cases is titanium, Shroud is ceramic.
SBDX014 is rose-gold colored but with black shroud and black bezel. Same movement, case, and shroud.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes all the above is correct. 
If you want an automatic Tuna you have to get it in black


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

nolte said:


> I don't think there is a current gen watch with auto movement and steel case.
> The only steel case tunas are 300m and quartz.
> 
> SBDX013 is the all black auto with 8L35 movement. Cases is titanium, Shroud is ceramic.
> SBDX014 is rose-gold colored but with black shroud and black bezel. Same movement, case, and shroud.





Seppia said:


> Yes all the above is correct.
> If you want an automatic Tuna you have to get it in black


Thanks guys, thought so :-(


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Ah... well for what it's worth when I was saying 'only steel case tunas are 300m tunas' I meant case material steel vs titanium and not the finish... BUT again from that same info agree that neither of the autos are stainless-finished either obviously.

I CAN confirm that the 300m quartz tunas are stainless steel and available in both stainless and black. (Both case and shroud.)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Seppia said:


> You may want to try out the rubber straps from Terry at toxicnatos.
> I have owned a couple of the ISO styled and one of the major pluses is they don't smell at all.
> 
> Here on my newly acquired Darth.
> ...


The tall feeling is mostly from where the straps attach to the underside of the case. It tended to lift up off the wrist because of that. I now have a SD Tuna that technically is a thicker watch but it wears lower than the darth.

The 015,017,etc.... will be slimmer and wear lower than the Darth as well.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

fordy964 said:


> Hi Tunafam,
> 
> I'm thinking of getting another Tuna. I already have an SD Tuna MM600 but fancy an auto in steel [edit: when I say 'steel' I mean NOT black DLC or PVD etc.. as I already have the SD600]. I'm not keen on the look of the Baby Tuna 4R36 so thats ruled out for now. What are the current JDM model numbers for some of the better automatics? Any current auto's with 6R15 or possibly 8L35 these days? I'm going to Japan in a few weeks so need to lodge some model numbers in my head to look for in BIC or Yodobashi.
> 
> ...


This is the closest for a steel auto "tuna" (thats if you regard fieldmaster as tuna)


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hinkyakuman (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

ekigg13 said:


> I totally agree with you on the smell, it's to the point where it almost makes me nauseous when wearing them. My flat-vent finally seems to be losing some of its stench after almost 2 years now...if anyone knows of a quick fix please do tell!


Just a little update (and small thread hi-jack) as it seems I'm not alone in my predicament&#8230;


The bake-out method actually helps.


I put the new BC flat-vent strap on a tray lined with some kitchen paper and into the oven at around 70 *C for a couple of hours. I removed the hardware first just in case, but the temperature is not that high anyway.


And I'm happy to report that the vanilla smell has gone significantly down. At least it doesn't "radiate" vanilla from afar anymore, now you actually need to have it close to your face to smell it.


The low temperature (it's even fine to the touch) does not seem to change the rubber properties at all.


I'm guessing a second session, or a longer one would probably improve things a bit further, but for now it's gone from nauseating to perfectly tolerable, and that's fine by me.

I will likely subject the BC Nato to another bake-out session and see if my theory works.


Hope it helps others.


End of hi-jack and back to your Tuna specific subjects.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Just a little update (and small thread hi-jack) as it seems I'm not alone in my predicament&#8230;


LOL!! This is a watch enthusiasts forum...in a thread about a Japanese watch...that's named after a fish...involving an oven and baking instructions....to remove the smell of vanilla! Gotta laugh at the madness of it all


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

By the way, I have a question for my fellow Tuna lovers.


How's the bezel action and feel on yours ?


I see that the 300m and 7c46 powered 1000m Tunas all share the same system of dual (separate) click springs for the bezel. 


On my Ninja 035 the bezel action is simply my only complain about the watch. It is not even, and the "seconds" positions tend to feel more positive than the "half-seconds" behaving a bit like a 60-clicks. However hard I tried to fiddle with the springs I don't seem to be getting anywhere. I plan on replacing the springs to see if I can make it work better. Like this, it doesn't really feel "quality" if you know what I mean.


On the other hand, the bezel action on the NOS 017 I recently bought is just perfect. Not too loose, not too tight, and equally positive on all the 120 clicks.


At the Seiko Boutique where I bought the 017 there's also a new 027, and on that one I had to literally struggle to get the bezel to rotate at all. It all seems rather inconsistent to me&#8230;


This is one detail that Seiko has kept unchanged for a number of Tuna generations now, is this a known design flaw with these watches ? Am I missing something ?

Thanks for your feedback.

(Gratuitous picture of the Ninja on PVD Endmill).


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Narc'd said:


> LOL!! This is a watch enthusiasts forum...in a thread about a Japanese watch...that's named after a fish...involving an oven and baking instructions....to remove the smell of vanilla! Gotta laugh at the madness of it all


BTW I have this fantastic recipe for Tiramisú !!!

It does smell like Vanilla, but in a good way.....

Hmmmm, maybe the wrong forum ? ;-)

I agree it sounds indeed a little mad, but in my defence let me explain that the Bake-Out method is widely used to force the out-gassing of volatile substances on synthetic materials intended for space use. That's how the idea came about, my wife and I work on space related engineering.

Now, about that Tiramisú, anyone interested ? Or maybe to keep the thread on-topic we should talk about Sushi instead.....:think:


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> I agree it sounds indeed a little mad, but in my defence let me explain that the Bake-Out method is widely used to force the out-gassing of volatile substances on synthetic materials intended for space use. That's how the idea came about, my wife and I work on space related engineering.


Good save! It's a Sunday, we'll let you away with it! ;-)

Regarding the bezel action - I only own a 300m SBBN033 Tuna and the bezel action is what I'd describe as typically Seiko. I've owned a Spork and a Black Monster in the past and currently own a SKX009 and all of them have had that BIG CLICK-small click sound to the ratchet mechanism.

The Tuna feels more "well oiled" compared to my SKX, it has a more quality sound to it but the bezel action was a bit of a let down to me. Each click is evenly spaced in terms of angular rotation, it's just it sounds like one click spring is stronger and more positive than the other. I wish Seiko would use one spring and 120 indentations on the underside of the bezel as opposed to 60 indentations with 2 springs.

My bezel insert was also misaligned when I got it and didn't align perfectly at the 12 o'clock position. I popped it out and aligned it properly myself but that's ridiculous on a €1000 watch and is poor on Seiko's behalf.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Narc'd said:


> Regarding the bezel action - I only own a 300m SBBN033 Tuna and the bezel action is what I'd describe as typically Seiko. I've owned a Spork and a Black Monster in the past and currently own a SKX009 and all of them have had that BIG CLICK-small click sound to the ratchet mechanism.
> 
> The Tuna feels more "well oiled" compared to my SKX, it has a more quality sound to it but the bezel action was a bit of a let down to me. Each click is evenly spaced in terms of angular rotation, it's just it sounds like one click spring is stronger and more positive than the other. I wish Seiko would use one spring and 120 indentations on the underside of the bezel as opposed to 60 indentations with 2 springs.
> 
> My bezel insert was also misaligned when I got it and didn't align perfectly at the 12 o'clock position. I popped it out and aligned it properly myself but that's ridiculous on a ?1000 watch and is poor on Seiko's behalf.


Interesting. My Seiko experience has been a bit more positive in this respect.

Owned an SRP637 and a Sumo, and the bezel action was even on those (no big-click, small-click effect). I have no idea how the springs are implemented on those models.

I still keep a Kinetic Tuna and the bezel action is good too. This one I know for a fact that has a one-piece washer with two tongues bent up as springs.

The SBBN035 is the first really disappointing one I've had. Maybe I've been lucky...

I still think that a one-piece spring design stands a better chance of working evenly.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Considering tuna bezels loosen up in water, I want mine very tight while dry.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

My experience with the seiko bezels is with the BFK, the SUN019 and the SBBN031. The BFK is tinny and clicky, sounds cheap as well, and has a little play. The SUN019 is smooth, has a small tick when rotating and feels a lot more upscale than the BFK. The tuna is a bit middle ground, much stiffer than the bfk, less smooth than the sun and with a tick/tock alternating feel when the springs engage.
On feeling alone, if they would combine the smooth feel of the sun with the sturdy click of the tuna, it would be perfect.

No experience with the watches in the water, my desk isn't that deep.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Robotaz said:


> Considering tuna bezels loosen up in water, I want mine very tight while dry.


I though it was just the opposite. And it is what the manual says: ● Bezel rotation may become slightly harder in the water but this is not a malfunction.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Blackdog said:


> I though it was just the opposite. And it is what the manual says: ● Bezel rotation may become slightly harder in the water but this is not a malfunction.


Opposite of my experience.


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

Blackdog said:


> By the way, I have a question for my fellow Tuna lovers.
> 
> 
> How's the bezel action and feel on yours ?
> ...


Same for me. The bezel action on my 033 is slightly uneven and not very sturdy. My Sumo is much better in this regard. Let us know if you find a solution. Cheers


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Quite a number of posts on the internets using the google will say either. 
Seems like I've seen more agreement with the 'easier to turn when wet' view than 'when dry.'
I cannot provide a p-value for this observation.

I've not tried to turn mine wet with any kind of grip enhancer (glove lol) so a number of times that mine has been 'wet' has been also quite dirty and muddy. I have found that when mine is grimy and my hands are wet and filthy that it doesn't grip as well and I have to palm it. I'm not sure it's any easier when I rinse it and spin it in the shower. I don't think it's the grime or water in the bezel mech... I think it's just wet hands.

I like the stiff bezel. I'd rather it be hard to twist than twist on its own. Wet or dry. Mine mostly gets used to determine when my take-out will be ready so perhaps I'm just really ticky about it staying put. Take-out time is obviously much more important than breathing time.

I have no complaints with the way the bezel or chapter ring or seconds hand lines up with anything. Everything is squared away. I've not zoomed up macro shots and counted pixels.

I DO want to plug the ceramic shroud.
It's fantastic. The flat/matte finish seems charcoal alot of the time and it just doesn't scratch. My watch is like a beaten dog and the shroud just takes it. I've seen a number of threads complaining about the ceramic and only a couple where it's failed. My experience with it leads me to gush about it a bit. I'm a fanboy of it now I guess. Dropped, smacked, scraped. Once in the shower (I usually dont shower with watches but sometimes I do when I've been working in dirt to clean it with me) I was taking it off to scrub under the band and caseback (mud everywhere) and when I took it off it slipped out of my hand. I tried to catch it and in that arm motion I just batted it and spiked it into the tile floor. I could never find where it hit. As hard as it hit that's amazing to me.
I've also read posts where people hate on the ceramic because they prefer a used look and state that the ceramic inhibits the wabi-sabi development of the piece. I still say it enhances it because the rest of the watch DOES mark and age but the shroud remains clean. The contrast between the beaten bezel and marred up back and the smooth bezel is pretty cool to me.
I don't mean this daft rant to say that one material is objectively superior or inferior but rather that anyone worrying about a ceramic bezel or otherwise trying to talk themselves out of a watch because of a ceramic bezel should not actually let that bother them. This is also in my own personal statistically insignificant experience.


----------



## seank8686 (Mar 4, 2017)

hinkyakuman said:


> View attachment 11455322


Is that the Angus Jubilee or a different one?


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

T-2, pre-holidays work out 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Regarding the wet or dry thing - my bezel definitely turns more easily when wet. I assumed that the water helped lubricate the bezel O-ring and so reduced the friction, obviously this now goes against what Seiko state may happen. I note that they say "may" though, not "will".


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bezel turning: no issues with my current Spring Drive or Ninja....both can be turned with gloves on, and buttery smooth.....I have a PADI SUN065 that is a little harder to grip with gloves, but still turns just fine.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Iv been a member of the tuna club for a few weeks now. Very happy with the build quality of the watch. It wears a tad smaller than I'm used to but it's still an eye catching watch and I'm very happy with my purchase.

Sbbn35. Ninja tuna.










Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

About that bezel action in water thing. My take is that it would be easier to turn in shallow water (the water would sort of lubricate the O rings and such), I've noticed that on my Tuna. But when Seiko states that it might be harder to turn in water they probably mean at depth, when the pressure of the surrounding water pushes down the bezel onto the case of the watch. Makes sense?


----------



## UAV-OPS (Jan 9, 2016)

Have any of you ever had your Quartz Tuna serviced? in other words oiled? Did you send it to Seiko for this? I feel this would still be important but much MUCH less frequent due to the simple fact that the movement literally doesn't rotate it's parts as frequently as a mechanical watch.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On eulit palma perlon! Straight from yellys in Switzerland










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

THG said:


> On eulit palma perlon! Straight from yellys in Switzerland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks luxurious. Enjoy!!

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

THG said:


> On eulit palma perlon! Straight from yellys in Switzerland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks terrific, makes me want to try some Eulit straps out.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

wtma said:


> Looks terrific, makes me want to try some Eulit straps out.


Thanks! Love the firmer fit of the Palma. Stays put when soaked and since it's 20mm it fits the seiko OEM buckle that came with the Darth rubber strap

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shmcanulty (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Please forgive me I haven't had a chance to look through every page and I am fairly new to all of this.
I have my Dad's 7549-7010 that is in great running shape I am just looking to see what parts are able to be replaced? 

My Dial has 0 lume which is to be expected as this has been his all around knock around watch for 30 years.
Would prefer to have a sapphire crystal but I have been told this model cannot have a sapphire or it wont seal properly?
the hands could use some lume as well but they are OK. but does anyone have any information or donor ideas?


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

I can't answer your questions but this guy's channel on YouTube, "Spencer Klein" ( https://www.youtube.com/user/spkslk ) has a load of videos where he assesses customers watches, mostly older Seikos, and offers advice as to what restoration he'd recommend doing. Maybe worth contacting him? Sorry, that's all I can contribute for you.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

shmcanulty said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please forgive me I haven't had a chance to look through every page and I am fairly new to all of this.
> I have my Dad's 7549-7010 that is in great running shape I am just looking to see what parts are able to be replaced?
> ...


https://thewatchbloke.co.uk/2015/06/20/seiko-7549-7010-tuna-can/


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

nolte said:


>


Wow. Super photo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

nolte said:


>


Damn this is some next level sht. Amaazing pic man


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

nolte said:


>


 What strap is that? And where can I grab one?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

thank you guys for the compliments. =]
the strap is a GGB BRV2. 
he closes his books every couple of weeks to keep lead times in check but they're open as I'm posting this:
BRV2 ~~ for 20, 22mm lug widths


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

DoctorWolf said:


> About that bezel action in water thing. My take is that it would be easier to turn in shallow water (the water would sort of lubricate the O rings and such), I've noticed that on my Tuna. But when Seiko states that it might be harder to turn in water they probably mean at depth, when the pressure of the surrounding water pushes down the bezel onto the case of the watch. Makes sense?


Yes it does. 
That's actually what I experienced when diving with my 017 at the time.



shmcanulty said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please forgive me I haven't had a chance to look through every page and I am fairly new to all of this.
> I have my Dad's 7549-7010 that is in great running shape I am just looking to see what parts are able to be replaced?
> ...


If it's all original and in good shape I would not touch it. 
Buy a new one instead, but keep the vintage one as is.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm not disagreeing with anyone that their bezel becomes harder to turn at depth, neither can I offer an explanation for that - but I want just to flesh out the idea that the deeper you dive, the extra external water pressure pushes the bezel harder against the bezel gasket and so makes the bezel harder to turn. 

This doesn't really make sense the way I see it - the water gets in under the bezel to where the springs are located, under the bezel insert between the case and the crystal retaining lock-ring and also wets the bezel gasket, basically it gets in everywhere except inside the case itself. The water pressure would be exerted on all parts equally and no pressure differential would exist, therefore there couldn't be extra pressure forcing the bezel against the bezel gasket and causing more friction. If the bezel gets harder to turn at depth then there must be another reason? 

The bezel gasket itself is rubber and would be compressible, unless this comes into effect somewhere along the way? I would have imagined though that this compression would be very small and would serve to make the gasket shrink in cross section and reduce friction, not increase it? I'm not trying to argue or anything, just offering my 2c and fully open to a schooling on the matter but that's just they way I see it as it stands. I've used my Tuna diving but I can't comment as I can't recall ever turning the bezel except at the surface.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

yeah i thought water would surround the bezel as well. i need to look at some pull-apart diagrams.
see pic below. it just seems to me that water will get under the bezel and balance out.

edit:









image borrowed from this post elsewhere:
http://www.thewatchsite.com/29-toku...naga-materials-seiko-1000m-diver-s-watch.html


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

My Tuna is a 300m model and another interesting thing is that for a helium gas safe, 300m ISO rated watch - the case back gasket is the exact same as an SKX (same part No.). The crown gasket, although different from an SKX, seals in the same way. Prior to getting a Tuna I always assumed when the crown is tightened down that the water tightness would increase and would be part of the reason behind it getting it's 300m depth rating. In fact this isn't the case and just like an SKX the water tightness is the same with crown in or crown out. I have to say I was surprised at this, goes to show how much a simple seal like this can take. The only main mechanical difference is the design of the crystal gaskets, the tuna having the well documented L-section rubber gasket that seals both around the periphery of the crystal and underneath it as well, compared to the plastic seal on the SKX that only seals around the periphery of the glass. I wonder if an SKX was given a rubber L-gasket would it be helium safe to 200m? I know this is all just academic but it's interesting to look at the designs.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Does this one count as a Tuna?


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

Sure, why not. ;-)


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Narc'd said:


> I'm not disagreeing with anyone that their bezel becomes harder to turn at depth, neither can I offer an explanation for that - but I want just to flesh out the idea that the deeper you dive, the extra external water pressure pushes the bezel harder against the bezel gasket and so makes the bezel harder to turn.
> 
> This doesn't really make sense the way I see it - the water gets in under the bezel to where the springs are located, under the bezel insert between the case and the crystal retaining lock-ring and also wets the bezel gasket, basically it gets in everywhere except inside the case itself. The water pressure would be exerted on all parts equally and no pressure differential would exist, therefore there couldn't be extra pressure forcing the bezel against the bezel gasket and causing more friction. If the bezel gets harder to turn at depth then there must be another reason?
> 
> The bezel gasket itself is rubber and would be compressible, unless this comes into effect somewhere along the way? I would have imagined though that this compression would be very small and would serve to make the gasket shrink in cross section and reduce friction, not increase it? I'm not trying to argue or anything, just offering my 2c and fully open to a schooling on the matter but that's just they way I see it as it stands. I've used my Tuna diving but I can't comment as I can't recall ever turning the bezel except at the surface.


You're 100% correct, assuming water easily gets under the bezel as well.

My personal experience, while certainly not conclusive (maybe 20 dives with one 017) suggests the underside of the bezel is somehow semi-watertight.


----------



## Cornelius (Jul 8, 2008)

That's an interesting observation. At what depths do you think the difference in bezel resistance occurs.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> You're 100% correct, assuming water easily gets under the bezel as well.
> 
> My personal experience, while certainly not conclusive (maybe 20 dives with one 017) suggests the underside of the bezel is somehow semi-watertight.


The water definitely gets under the bezel all right. If you look at nolte's image he posted previously you can see that the most direct route is between the bevel of the glass and the bezel insert but water would get into every tiny gap between mating surfaces so it would get in everywhere really. While the 300m models aren't quite the same in the bezel design, the diagram pretty much works for them as well. I've noticed that I get tiny bubbles lodged right at the gap between the glass bevel and the bezel insert on submerging. I presume these are just displaced as water gets in below them - they usually get brushed away during the dive.

I'm wondering if the water pressure exerted on the bezel gasket causes it to deform in such a manner that it flattens out a little, ie; it's vertical height reduces and it's horizontal width increases slightly. This would cause the gasket to grip the bezel and the watch case more tightly and increase the tightness of the bezel?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

There is also a chance I was actually tricked into feeling something that wasn't happening. 
Humans have a great capability of self influence: maybe having read the Seiko manual I actually felt something that just wasn't there. 

Similar to a placebo effect.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Next time I go diving I will definitely pay more attention and try this out with my Darth.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Next time I go diving I will definitely pay more attention and try this out with my Darth.


Diving? With a dive watch? What ever is the world coming to? LOL


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Narc'd said:


> The water definitely gets under the bezel all right. If you look at nolte's image he posted previously you can see that the most direct route is between the bevel of the glass and the bezel insert but water would get into every tiny gap between mating surfaces so it would get in everywhere really. While the 300m models aren't quite the same in the bezel design, the diagram pretty much works for them as well. I've noticed that I get tiny bubbles lodged right at the gap between the glass bevel and the bezel insert on submerging. I presume these are just displaced as water gets in below them - they usually get brushed away during the dive.
> 
> I'm wondering if the water pressure exerted on the bezel gasket causes it to deform in such a manner that it flattens out a little, ie; it's vertical height reduces and it's horizontal width increases slightly. This would cause the gasket to grip the bezel and the watch case more tightly and increase the tightness of the bezel?


If there's any compression of the gasket (it might actually, but very little) it will be in all dimensions, it is a circular cross section o-ring. So any effect due to this would actually the some loosening of the grip.

In a bigger scale, as it was discussed, pressure will have no effect on the bezel at any depth. So the only other possibility is viscosity: the movement of the bezel will have to displace water instead of air, which would make it feel a bit stiffer. Anyway, that's my theory.

I have dived with the SUN023. I tend to set the bezel at the beginning of the dive, but once I'm in the water starting the descent. But don't remember experiencing any significant change in bezel stiffness, I'll have to pay more attention next time.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Narc'd said:


> Diving? With a dive watch? What ever is the world coming to? LOL
> View attachment 11512546


Where was this Narc'd ? Viz and a 6mil suit suggest it is not the Caribbean...


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Where was this Narc'd ? Viz and a 6mil suit suggest it is not the Caribbean...


Certainly not the Caribbean indeed! That's the Irish Sea last August - at it's warmest more or less and given I could actually see the end of my arm, the viz wasn't bad either! LOL


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

nolte said:


> thank you guys for the compliments. =]
> the strap is a GGB BRV2.
> he closes his books every couple of weeks to keep lead times in check but they're open as I'm posting this:
> BRV2 ~~ for 20, 22mm lug widths


Fantastic, tyvm. Would you have any other pictures of it? It seems to suit the watch very well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi guys, just wanna share my joy for acquiring this piece of a mint golden tuna.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Some really nice contrast on that watch. 

Wear in good health!!

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Fantastic, tyvm. Would you have any other pictures of it? It seems to suit the watch very well.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


this one was back a few pages:
'https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/official-tuna-thread-455529-526.html#post40420426


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Il have to get a picture of mine, but i love this thread!


----------



## branl33 (May 29, 2009)

Sold my SBDX005 (still kicking myself for doing it) cos I felt it didn't fit my wrist. Missed it so bought a SBBN007 and a Ashtray to get my Tuna fix. Now I'm on a delirious high.


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


>


what rubber is the that ? and how you like it ?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SirPaulGerman said:


> what rubber is the that ? and how you like it ?


It's a wjean 22mm version of the MM300 strap. Love the look, but it's kind of stiff at first. Boiled it to conform to my wrist better.

http://www.strapboutique.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=M22


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


> It's a wjean 22mm version of the MM300 strap. Love the look, but it's kind of stiff at first. Boiled it to conform to my wrist better.
> 
> Seiko 22mm M22 waffle strap repro wjean28 William Jean strapboutique


is it better than a bonneto ? what do you think ?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SirPaulGerman said:


> is it better than a bonneto ? what do you think ?


Tried the z-22 version of the bonneto and didn't like it. That's the only one I've had though.


----------



## TightLines612 (Jun 29, 2016)

exc-hulk said:


> A few new pics.


Really like this. Mind sharing the model number with a Tuna noob?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

that's an SBBN013


----------



## MikeD71 (Feb 4, 2017)

Anyone have a new link for the shrouds? The Chinese websites all are out of stock.


----------



## riorio (Mar 8, 2017)

You can try Watchoutz in Hong Kong. I know they do shrouds and will ship overseas.



MikeD71 said:


> Anyone have a new link for the shrouds? The Chinese websites all are out of stock.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

MikeD71 said:


> Anyone have a new link for the shrouds? The Chinese websites all are out of stock.


There's another source in ebay, though more expensive than the Taobao ones...

http://m.ebay.com/itm/TUNA-CAN-tuna...N035-SBBN037-SBBN039-/142240324212?nav=SEARCH

They look good quality and there are more finish options (even versions for 1000m models), has anyone tried these ?


----------



## zeemeester (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

zeemeester said:


> View attachment 11535426


 how did you make that one ?


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

Another shot of my PADI Tuna. Absolutely in love with it.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

JohnGo said:


> Chillin' with Tuna017
> 
> View attachment 11225306
> 
> ...


Whose BOR is that if you don't mind me asking? Yobokies?


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Correct, it's one from Yobokies


----------



## zeemeester (Dec 28, 2013)

SirPaulGerman said:


> how did you make that one ?


i have it gold plated by Rob (Monsterwatches.nl)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## opzxkl (Jul 15, 2014)

^ Love the datewheel design, the chinese character means 'water'.


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

opzxkl said:


> ^ Love the datewheel design, the chinese character means 'water'.


No.


----------



## ermporshe (Feb 11, 2017)

I have caught the Tuna syndrome, luckily for me i can decide between the sbbn031 that has a fantastic bracelet and a more dark side factor and the sbbn033 that has a silver bezel and seems more versatile to wear.Also being in Europe doesn´t seem to help in this quest.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

ermporshe said:


> I have caught the Tuna syndrome, luckily for me i can decide between the sbbn031 that has a fantastic bracelet and a more dark side factor and the sbbn033 that has a silver bezel and seems more versatile to wear.Also being in Europe doesn´t seem to help in this quest.


Does this help?










Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ermporshe (Feb 11, 2017)

Bendodds360 said:


> Does this help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi

Thank you, the all black Tuna is a lovelly watch but i have a Seiko that fills that Gap..


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

ermporshe said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you, the all black Tuna is a lovelly watch but i have a Seiko that fills that Gap..


Wear in good health ?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I really really like the stainless tunas on those bracelets. 
I'm tempted to get a PVD bracelet for my darth. Howa has posted some pics that have pushed me closer to the edge.


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

I personally prefer 031/037/039. But that's just me. I love the steel shroud, but the bezel has to be in some other color, like black/blue/PADI colors


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

With Taobao polished shroud.


----------



## hinkyakuman (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


>


Perfection!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

DoctorWolf said:


> No.


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

Every time I made up my mind and I am email away from ordering tuna, I come here and see all those now discontinued models and new one just seems lacking


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

GTR83 said:


>


So Japanese and not Chinese then... what I said.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

GTR83 said:


> Perfection!


Thanks! Really love this one on the OEM bracelet.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

DoctorWolf said:


> So Japanese and not Chinese then... what I said.


The older Japanese characters, like the ones used for days of the week here, are Chinese characters. The Japanese imported their modern fonts, so to speak, from the Chinese. And yes, what the guy said was correct, the kanji originally means water, but since the first character for the Japanese word of Wednesday uses the water kanji, then it is the one used to represent Wednesday. The reading even literally means water day, just like in the picture.

Some further reading:
http://www.japan-guide.com/e/e2046.html
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanji


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

DoctorWolf said:


> So Japanese and not Chinese then... what I said.


I'm curious man. You are from Hong Kong yet you don't acknowledge that these characters ARE chinese and that "shui" IS water. The date wheel we see on JDM models are Kanji characters adopted by the Japanese, but it's rooted in the Chinese language nonetheless.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

Caye said:


> Every time I made up my mind and I am email away from ordering tuna, I come here and see all those now discontinued models and new one just seems lacking


I bought my first Tuna (SBBN033) a month or two ago. I love it, however I can't help but feel the same way as you. If I were you I'd definitely go for what your heart wants! I try not to come to this thread very often otherwise I might end up selling my 033 for an 017 or 007!!!


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

TheTitusFactor said:


> Caye said:
> 
> 
> > Every time I made up my mind and I am email away from ordering tuna, I come here and see all those now discontinued models and new one just seems lacking
> ...


Somewhat similar feelings here.

Got the 035 and love it, but the old ones look more classic...

When I run into a NOS 017 in a Seiko boutique a month later, I knew I had to have it too.

Now I enjoy both pretty much the same. The new dial and hands suit the all black 035 well in a modern/tek way, and the 017 has that vintage tuna looks.

I wear the 035 on a PVD Strapcode Endmill, and the 017 on rubber.


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

TheTitusFactor said:


> I bought my first Tuna (SBBN033) a month or two ago. I love it, however I can't help but feel the same way as you. If I were you I'd definitely go for what your heart wants! I try not to come to this thread very often otherwise I might end up selling my 033 for an 017 or 007!!!


Something to be said about the new Tunas, though... The lume is noticeably better !


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> The older Japanese characters, like the ones used for days of the week here, are Chinese characters. The Japanese imported their modern fonts, so to speak, from the Chinese. And yes, what the guy said was correct, the kanji originally means water, but since the first character for the Japanese word of Wednesday uses the water kanji, then it is the one used to represent Wednesday. The reading even literally means water day, just like in the picture.
> 
> Some further reading:
> http://www.japan-guide.com/e/e2046.html
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanji


I don't think that's what the guy was going for initially with the "Chinese date wheel". That's why I said no. That being said I fully admit I was wrong about the facts and apologise for being narrow minded on this one. And thanks for the interesting info, I'm slightly less uncultivated now. Peace.


----------



## fairulfadzli (Dec 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Trying this combo today....

017 on mesh:














The mesh is from Strapco (eBay), the mesh itself was fine (just needed a bit of brushing to tone down the shine) but the clasp was way too poor. So I got a 22mm V-clasp from Strapcode that fits perfectly.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Blackdog said:


> Trying this combo today....
> 
> 017 on mesh:
> View attachment 11621194
> ...


I think it looks pretty smart. Good choice.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Bendodds360 said:


> I think it looks pretty smart. Good choice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Thanks, and it is very comfy too.

The mesh bracelet was some $30. I thought about getting the seat-belt style clasp from Strapcode, but it was a bit too much. So I went with the V-clasp that is one of the least expensive, but the quality is really good anyway and the thickness is just enough for the mesh so it is not too bulky despite the width. It really looks like the clasp was made for this bracelet.

I'm pretty happy with the result.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

These may be old news to you guys but I've not yet seen aftermarket shrouds for the 1000m Tunas.
This seller on ebay is selling shrouds for the 1000m Quartz, 1000m Auto, and 300m Tunas. I've only linked 1000m shrouds... more finish options for the auto than quartz:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TUNA-CAN-tu...SBBN027-SBBN029-7C46-7008-SSBS-/142326221387?

TUNA CAN tunacan for1000m SBDX005 SBDX011 SBDX013 SBDX014 SBDX016 SBDX Marine M.

I don't know anything about them but if anyone has any knowledge or experience with them I would be interested. I don't care for the glossy finishes on the darth shrouds but I may get one and brush it and/or completely self-refinish it just for kicks some time.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

..doublepost..


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Sarpe (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice Golgo.
The Envy is strong.


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

AirWatch said:


>


Beautiful. Does this watch have actual red lume at 12/3/6/9?


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

NegNoodles said:


> Beautiful. Does this watch have actual red lume at 12/3/6/9?


No

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

Sarpe said:


> Nice Golgo.
> The Envy is strong.


:-d Thanks, Sarpe! :-!



NegNoodles said:


> Beautiful. Does this watch have actual red lume at 12/3/6/9?


Thank you, NegNoodles! Yes, it sure does. Red lume glows weak, pale and pink but it's there nonetheless.


----------



## Sarpe (Jan 28, 2017)

New MN strap just arrived from Erikas Originals.




























Now I just have to get used to the more tight fit. (Cause it's elastic)


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Slightly modded 017.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarpe (Jan 28, 2017)

Malice 146 said:


> Slightly modded 017.


What inlay is this and where did u get it?


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Sarpe said:


> What inlay is this and where did u get it?


I got it from Harold at Yobokies. It's the one with the smaller font. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Malice 146 said:


> Slightly modded 017.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stockbezel?


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

kriiiss said:


> Stockbezel?


Aftermarket from Yobokies.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Malice 146 said:


> I got it from Harold at Yobokies. It's the one with the smaller font.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Q about using these SKX inserts on the Tunas: Are them a press-fit like the original or do they have to be glued ?


----------



## Sarpe (Jan 28, 2017)

I know the inner diameter of the inlay aren´t the same as the original.
Not by much but different.
The outer diameter should roughly be the same.

Did you notice it?


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sarpe said:


> I know the inner diameter of the inlay aren´t the same as the original.
> Not by much but different.
> The outer diameter should roughly be the same.
> 
> Did you notice it?


I asked Harold if he had any bezel inserts that would fit the 017. He suggested this one. It's press fitted and I didn't notice any difference in the size from the original. If there is a difference, it's not noticeable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Spring Drive Tuna....


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Still my favorite watch dial to date...Sexy as he'll!!


Sent from my iPhone using 
My phone


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Change to bronze shroud









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

tekong said:


> Change to bronze shroud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What clasp does your Super Engineer II come with, tekong? The butterfly or the v-clasp?


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

GTR83 said:


> What clasp does your Super Engineer II come with, tekong? The butterfly or the v-clasp?












We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

GTR83 said:


> tekong said:
> 
> 
> > Change to bronze shroud
> ...


Very nice!! May I ask where did you get that shroud from?


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr

*This is myMoonwatch. There are many like it, but this one is mine.*


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Does anyone know where can one acquire a black pvd super engineer type I? Strapcode seems discontinued them. Are there any other alternatives? eBay chinese knock-offs are fine.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi everyone. After almost 2 years of waiting. It is here.. 
































So now part of the tuna club.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love this beast!


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Love this beast!


And mine is lovely watch... I looking for this bracelet but... nothing... do you have any idea?

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Wow. 2 years of waiting. Hope it lives up to the hype. Welcome to the club!!

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

batman1345 said:


> And mine is lovely watch... I looking for this bracelet but... nothing... do you have any idea?
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


I was lucky enough to find a brand new one on the sales forum. Occasionally they will come up.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

So far it does. Thanks!


Bendodds360 said:


> Wow. 2 years of waiting. Hope it lives up to the hype. Welcome to the club!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Probably my favourite watch 

Seiko SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________


----------



## Sarpe (Jan 28, 2017)

batman1345 said:


> And mine is lovely watch... I looking for this bracelet but... nothing... do you have any idea?
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Are are looking for the SBBN015 bracelet with MM300 clasp ?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sarpe said:


> If its the SBBN015 bracelet with MM300 clasp you are looking for,
> I have one here.
> 
> Send me an PM if u are interested.


Or you could PM him, but that wouldn't let you circumvent forum rules and post a sale to a bigger group I suppose.


----------



## numbernine (Aug 6, 2016)

Enjoying the Ninja Tuna today on a well-warn leather Malio.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

I am considering a Tuna. Quartz versus Solar doesn't matter to me that much...but clearly watch weight matters. Anybody know off the top of their head the difference in weight between the stainless shroud Tuna models with Quartz movement versus the most recent solar versions with high impact plastic shrouds? I presume the newest solar additions are quite light by comparison. To me, I prefer the aesthetic of the all metal tunas but...they must weigh in at almost 200 grams with all that metal and the plastic version maybe 1/2 the weight??

Any comments for those that may own both?...is wrist weight a factor for your enjoyment of either watch?
Thanks


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

I have both the solar and quartz. I dont know the weights but the solar is extremely light which is the only off putting part of the watch. You think tuna, and you want it to be some sort of heavier tool watch and its not. Other than that it is super comfortable and a fun watch to wear with next to no wrist fatigue. The lume on the solar is nothing in comparison to the quartz tunas. 
The 7c46 tuna's are really not that heavy and wear very comfortably on wrist especially with the oem strap. I enjoy wearing mine and watch myself staring at it more than any other watch.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

TexasTaucher said:


> I have both the solar and quartz. I dont know the weights but the solar is extremely light which is the only off putting part of the watch. You think tuna, and you want it to be some sort of heavier tool watch and its not. Other than that it is super comfortable and a fun watch to wear with next to no wrist fatigue. The lume on the solar is nothing in comparison to the quartz tunas.
> The 7c46 tuna's are really not that heavy and wear very comfortably on wrist especially with the oem strap. I enjoy wearing mine and watch myself staring at it more than any other watch.


Thanks for your reply TexasTaucher...
Does your quartz Tuna have a metal shroud? Are the overall dimensions different between your Quartz versus Solar? 
I am trying to decide on which model Tuna...Quartz versus Solar. Honestly, aesthetics drives this decision mostly...provided the weight of the all stainless version isn't too much. I really don't want the automatic version which I agree looks very nice and no doubt auto lovers prefer a mechanical movement.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Two Japanese classics out for a Saturday drive - Tuna and Land Cruiser:










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarpe (Jan 28, 2017)

whywhysee said:


> Two Japanese classics out for a Saturday drive - Tuna and Land Cruiser:
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


I like your style.|>
Greetings from my two.


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

automan69 said:


> Thanks for your reply TexasTaucher...
> Does your quartz Tuna have a metal shroud? Are the overall dimensions different between your Quartz versus Solar?
> I am trying to decide on which model Tuna...Quartz versus Solar. Honestly, aesthetics drives this decision mostly...provided the weight of the all stainless version isn't too much. I really don't want the automatic version which I agree looks very nice and no doubt auto lovers prefer a mechanical movement.


The quartz tuna has a metal shroud and the solar comes with a plastic type shroud. The solar tuna is thinner by a good bit. Honestly you will not be disappointed with the quartz tuna. The solar's dial is smaller and harder to read. It also comes with an skx hand set which isnt bad but doesnt make it unique. By all means, its a cool watch and its the one my gf wears a lot due to its weight and thinner size.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
___________


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Sarpe said:


> I like your style.|>
> Greetings from my two.


Nice rig! Looks like one that's not available in North America? Diesel or gas? I have lusted after a Toyota diesel truck for years but so far no luck.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

The lume is strong with this one.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Emperor Tuna on Bonetto Cinturini rubber nato strap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
___________


----------



## Sarpe (Jan 28, 2017)

whywhysee said:


> Nice rig! Looks like one that's not available in North America? Diesel or gas? I have lusted after a Toyota diesel truck for years but so far no luck.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


It is the KDJ120 Prado with 3.0 Turbo diesel.
Permanent all wheel drive, coil springs all around, solid rear & IFS front.

Just a tipp: 
get an old 4.2l diesel or go petrol.
The newer diesel engines are to high tech and parts are expensive.

I am looking into buying a Ford E350 7.3 diesel in the future.
(Unfortunately very rare were I live)


----------



## ohtrythis (Aug 19, 2016)

I do not own Solar version but Quartz version is definitely lighter than it looks. 

I was surprised how light it was when I first handled it. Emperor (SBDX013) on the other hand is definitely heavy despite the fact that it's made out of Titanium and ceramics.


----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

Took me a while to find...#466/500


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Very cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Sold my sharkey mod:









And the real thing arrived today for about 2.5x the price  This is my fav dial of the tunas and it's been kind of a grail of mine! Now I can finally play with you cool kids 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

Nice SBBN007! How's it compare to the Sharkey?


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Rissei said:


> Nice SBBN007! How's it compare to the Sharkey?


The bezel action is way better! The sharkey has a 2 wire retaining and clicking system that kind of sucks! (Just like invicta and other cheaper divers use). Other than that the sharkey is really a good value with its seiko automatic movement and sapphire. But... I've been wanting the real thing for a while....

... And I have my TST for a shrouded automatic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

SBBN007 on custom leather this morning 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

nikbrown said:


> Sold my sharkey mod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the stock bracelet from SBBN017 or a Strapcode oyster? Nice find and congratulations. Will eventually get one of the 007s while there are still those willing to part with them, I think.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



GTR83 said:


> Is that the stock bracelet from SBBN017 or a Strapcode oyster? Nice find and congratulations. Will eventually get one of the 007s while there are still those willing to part with them, I think.


Yea the 007 has been on my short list for a while! Finally managed to pick one up for sub $600!!!  and it came with an upgraded sapphire 

It's just a seiko oyster. A bit rattly... would love to grab a 015 bracelet! But those are super hard to find  may pick up a strapcode with ratchet clasp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ermporshe (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



nikbrown said:


> Yea the 007 has been on my short list for a while! Finally managed to pick one up for sub $600!!!  and it came with an upgraded sapphire
> 
> It's just a seiko oyster. A bit rattly... would love to grab a 015 bracelet! But those are super hard to find  may pick up a strapcode with ratchet clasp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In Europe those prices are impossible to catch sub 700€ or 750 USD.

The bracelet" Higuchi can get them - "*SS brace


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



nikbrown said:


> Yea the 007 has been on my short list for a while! Finally managed to pick one up for sub $600!!!  and it came with an upgraded sapphire
> 
> It's just a seiko oyster. A bit rattly... would love to grab a 015 bracelet! But those are super hard to find  may pick up a strapcode with ratchet clasp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Used to drool over that Citizen style ratcheting clasp by Strapcode too but some here said it's too big... The 007 for sub $600 is a good price anywhere you find it. There are several similarly priced ones around where I live, but haven't been checking them out seriously.

015/17 and 031/033 might have better lume but the 007 dial and hands are in my opinion what made the quartz Tuna, a Tuna if you get what I mean...


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



GTR83 said:


> Used to drool over that Citizen style ratcheting clasp by Strapcode too but some here said it's too big... The 007 for sub $600 is a good price anywhere you find it. There are several similarly priced ones around where I live, but haven't been checking them out seriously.
> 
> 015/17 and 031/033 might have better lume but the 007 dial and hands are in my opinion what made the quartz Tuna, a Tuna if you get what I mean...


Yea the detail work on the 007 dial is super classy while being a great functional tool watch. From a design standpoint I think the tuna dials have all been downhill from there. (From a tool design standpoint they are very usable though)

About the only thing I wish the 007 dial had was an applied seiko logo instead of printed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



nikbrown said:


> Yea the 007 has been on my short list for a while! Finally managed to pick one up for sub $600!!!  and it came with an upgraded sapphire
> k


That thing sat super low until the end. Sorry but I'm one of the reasons you didnt get it for less than $500. :-(
I wish I'd bid more, but to be honest your pics look better than his did. It looked more beat up in his.

Congrats... nice catch. =]


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



nolte said:


> That thing sat super low until the end. Sorry but I'm one of the reasons you didnt get it for less than $500. :-(
> I wish I'd bid more, but to be honest your pics look better than his did. It looked more beat up in his.
> 
> Congrats... nice catch. =]


It did! ....and this was the second time he listed it! It sold for $610 a couple weeks ago but evidently his buyer backed out.

It was more beat up when I got it  I disassembled it, cleaned it up a bit and chucked the shroud and bezel on my lathe and rebrushed them .

Still got a couple of slightly deeper gouges... but I didn't want to sand all the way down to getting them out. Mostly it was just a giant skuff on the shroud and lots of light surface scratches on the bezel insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks man you just made me feel better about it. Props for having the skills (and lathe) to do that.


----------



## H_J_R_ (May 14, 2012)

gr, HJR


----------



## ohtrythis (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

Nice school of fish...which is your favorite?


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Change the shroud, watching it patina naturally









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

my SBBN015.


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Now an official member...my first Tuna...SBBN033

Question please to owners...
The bezel on this watch is suitably high effort...bezel is tight...but very uninspiring detents. Clicks seem mushy and not precise.
Lack of prominent clicks makes the bezel easier to turn given the amount of bezel spring load if that makes sense...friction of the bezel spring inhibits rotation more than the detents built into the bezel it feels like at least.
The bezel is properly resistant to rotation however but almost feels more old school like a friction bezel...a far cry in terms of precision of clicks I have felt with other dive watches...120 or 60 click. A more modest watch like a Steinhart Ocean 1 for example has much more defined clicks and bezel action feels more high quality...more like a Rolex Sub feel.

Could Tuna owners weigh in on their perception of the tactility or lack there of...related to their bezel action? I am wondering if Tuna bezels in general tend to have this kind of feel...or....they are variable in feel watch to watch even within the same family.

Love the watch btw...

Thanks


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

automan69 said:


> Now an official member...my first Tuna...SBBN033
> 
> Question please to owners...
> The bezel on this watch is suitably high effort...bezel is tight...but very uninspiring detents. Clicks seem mushy and not precise.
> ...


Congrats on your Tuna. I have a 033 too and my bezel is pretty loose. The clicks are pretty poor as well, not crisp and a little bit of play. It is the most expensive seiko I own by far and the worst bezel action of them all. Worst bezel action of all my watches really. I tried 3 different ones in the shop and all 3 had a different feel. That's Seiko's QC for you. One was more firm but wasn't consistent on the whole turn at all. And the other one was even looser than mine. Yours sounds like something else again. Luck of the draw!


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks so much DoctorWolf. Sure appreciate your informative response. I was curious just how broad the 'bezel lottery' was within the Tuna family of Seiko dive watches...whether I had a statistical outlier...or....par for the course. Sounds like the latter and in fact by your description I maybe a bit ahead of the curve. The bezel on my watch is tight and resistant to turning...however the clicks are well...you know...marginal. Sounds like typical for this watch. Good news is on my watch at least, the bezel isn't easy to move...a good thing...and as you know, the shroud somewhat covers the bezel making the bezel less prone to getting bumped.

I have to laugh about the bezel lottery in general when it comes to dive watches. I just flipped an Orient Ray II...and its bezel required the jaws of life to even move. ;-) I was expecting a more precise click for the bezel on a $1K watch however.

Btw, overall quality of this watch is superb...amazing time accuracy and second hand nails the hash marks. Bezel alignment at 12 o'clock if you can find the mushy click ;-) is darn close. Remarkable Seiko can't refine the bezel precision more closely.

Enjoy yours as well! I love the aesthetic of the 033...a bit on the bling side for a diver...size/proportion...domed crystal...tapered polished shroud, hand shape, monsta lume. Quite a watch for dive watch lovers.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

I have a 035 Ninja, and the bezel action is rather poor and uneven.

I tried tweaking the click springs several times, but frankly never got anything consistently better.

I a trying to buy a couple of new springs in the hope that I may get lucky.

I also have a 017, and the bezel action on that one is much, much better. The best I've experienced in these watches.

I tried a 027 at the Seiko Boutique and the bezel was almost impossible to move !! So they are really all over the place in terms of bezel action. IMO, unacceptable at this price range. 

I also have two Steinharts: the O1Bronze and the O1 Legacy, and the bezel action on those is just about perfect !


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Thank you Blackdog. What yourself and DoctorWolf and the owner of 4 Tunas I was fortunate to purchase the 033 Tuna from said... exactly the same. Bezel action for Tunas is all over the map but mostly and being gentle...not a remotely distinguished bezel action. In fact a bit suspect. Sounds like in the sea of Tuna, my particular 033 bezel is even well above average...because rotational effort is firm in spite of poor detents. 

I appreciate you weighing in with all your experience. I too have owned a Steinhart Ocean 1 and bezel action was Rolex Sub quality. Seiko with all their R&D...inexplicable the Tuna model in particular is 'bezel action challenged' as you correctly state at this price point.

Thanks for further keeping me from popping the bezel on my 033 to see if I could tweak click quality. Sounds like you have gone there to no avail. Hats off for trying and sharing your experience with fellow Tuna lovers.

We will love these watches in spite of this quality that only adds character. ;-)


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

automan69 - this won't improve the poor indents or clicks on your watch, but try submerging the watch in a basin of water and rotating the bezel below the surface to see if it loosens up and becomes easier to turn when wet. My Tuna was a touch stiff when new but in the water it wasn't a problem to turn. My theory is the water lubricates the bezel gasket. Something else it could be would be if the bezel gasket got pinched during assembly, this would make it very stiff to turn also.


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks Narc'd for the good tip. Much appreciated. Truth be told, the effort of my bezel 'feels' gasket related. Reason why I say that is, there seems to be a hysteresis or lag in response from turning and settling to the next click....like the elastic quality of the gasket is restraining each click from finding its center...impeding the ratchet mechanism if you will. Anybody know if the gasket is a rubber O-ring? So possibly the detent click is muddled by the gasket if gasket is a type of elastomer...rotationally grabbing as you say.

BlackDog...because you have had yours apart and tweaked the spring retainer....have you considered your gasket maybe inhibiting the prominence of the clicking action? I was unaware there is a gasket in the part mix under the bezel.

Anybody have pics under the bezel to show part content?


Thank you Narc'd...perhaps others have put a couple of drops of silicone lubricant between the bezel and case and may weigh in...excellent tip.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

The bezel gasket sits in a recess in the underside of the bezel itself and provides some damping and friction between the case. This can get trapped between the two parts if the gasket comes out of this recess while fitting the parts together (I know, I ruined one on an SKX doing this and had to purchase another). I don't have a photo of my own but below is an image robbed from this thread: http://www.thewatchsite.com/34-watc...g-new-crystal-my-sbbn007-step-step-guide.html You can just make out the gasket in the image. The Seiko part number for the bezel gasket on the SBBN033 is: 0C3660B02. Once the shroud is removed, the bezel can be pryed off with a blade inserted between the bezel and the case, taking care not to mark any parts, and the rubber can be inspected. I used a crystal press to refit the bezel nice and squarely.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Narc'd said:


> The bezel gasket sits in a recess in the underside of the bezel itself and provides some damping and friction between the case. This can get trapped between the two parts if the gasket comes out of this recess while fitting the parts together (I know, I ruined one on an SKX doing this and had to purchase another). I don't have a photo of my own but below is an image robbed from this thread: http://www.thewatchsite.com/34-watc...g-new-crystal-my-sbbn007-step-step-guide.html You can just make out the gasket in the image. The Seiko part number for the bezel gasket on the SBBN033 is: 0C3660B02. Once the shroud is removed, the bezel can be pryed off with a blade inserted between the bezel and the case, taking care not to mark any parts, and the rubber can be inspected. I used a crystal press to refit the bezel nice and squarely.


To expand a bit on Narc'd post, the bezel click spring P/N for the 300m Tunas is 8133 1949. And there are two of them under the bezel.

If you're prying the bezel out with a blade, the best places to do that is around the position of the crown, and 180* from there. Those are the places where you run a lower risk to hit the click springs with the blade. The bezel itself has on it's edge a small notch at one position that will make the insertion of the blade easier. You need to align the notch with one of the preferred positions as I detailed before.

You can actually see the notch I mentioned in narc'd posted picture, I highlighted it here:


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Wonderful posts gents...my thanks for posting the great pics and providing tips for bezel removal. 

As mentioned...best I can describe it...to me for my particular new Tuna 033...the gasket...which I believe is rubber...essentially a thin rubber O-ring that sits in the undercut of the bezel flange as mentioned...this friction or almost molasses like stickiness...is what is muting the detent precision on my watch. In other words, if the O-ring where lubricated as Narc'd suggested this would increase rotational freedom of the bezel and the detents would more positively engage less encumbered...tactility of each click would be more pronounced and detents would more readily find their seating.

Lubricating the O-ring with water or possibly a silicone lubricant I believe would lessen the gummy feel of my bezel and therefore bring out the ratchet quality in a more pronounced way. Just a guess looking at the design and listening to owner's thoughts expressed here.

Presuming the Turtle Bezel gasket is similar to that of other Seiko diver bezels including the Tuna, please see below pic from a borrowed ebay ad...bezel gasket being just a thin O-ring and no doubt rotational torque of the bezel could even be tuned by selecting a thicker or narrower O-ring to change O-ring compression/pre-load:


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Blackdog said:


> I have a 035 Ninja, and the bezel action is rather poor and uneven.
> 
> I tried tweaking the click springs several times, but frankly never got anything consistently better.
> 
> ...


Blackdog,
Surprised you couldn't improve action precision by bending the spring clips. I am not intimately familiar with this design to see how the detents engage...but spring preload has to a major contributor to how positively each detent engages. Playing with the arc of the spring clips...even flaring the ends of the clips with needle nose it seems to me would have to change detent engagement perhaps dramatically with enough warp to the clips
shown below:


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Not a Tuna, but how O-ring thickness can influence bezel action and click positivity:

https://seikoparts.wordpress.com/20...obokies-replacement-bezel-gasket-improvement/


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Had it for over a week now and I still can't believe it. It is an incredible watch.


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Beautiful Jeffie ^^^

Blackdog,
Looking at the design a bit closer...with a two piece versus one piece bezel retainer on the 007 for example...see below pic.

A couple of things. I believe click positively is dramatically included by clip ramp end ramp angle..the angle of the tip of the spring as it interfaces with the detent..and the warp in the spring end that creates preload of the spring end into each detent notch as the bezel turns. So those are the two knobs to turn Blackdog and you should be able to tune both characteristics of both springs with a pair of needle nose pliers.

There is a further nuance to 120 click design bezels. Marc from Long Island...an engineer...I am one as well...he explains what some don't know about how 120 clicks are achieved with a 60 detent bezel..later in the video...each upward barb of 2 springs creates 2 contacts with the 60 detent bezel = 120 clicks. Marc does a nice job of explaining it:


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My current tunas - Spring Drive and Ninja.

Had the Ninja over a year, and it's +\- 3 secs a month.
Had the Spring Drive 2 months, and it's + 2 seconds!

love my tunas.....adding a SBBN039, as am sucker for the PADI color's...


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Shagrath (Apr 29, 2011)

I got caught in a thunderstorm today. Putting that 300m water resistance to good use lol!


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Which rubber watch strap?

Will start by saying what a cool array of Tuna's on this forum. Also, noteworthy that many change strap on the watch...yes, some from rubber to stainless and even stock silicone strap to leather. Some may not even know why they just aren't in love with the factory strap on this watch. They just know they don't like it as much as the watch itself. Below may help a bit and provide an option if considering trying something other than the factory strap.

My background is design and the lens I look through and of course those with the same eye have their own particular view and why they choose different Tunas and perform watch mods etc.

So will share my view. To me the stock Tuna with silicone strap is 'under' strapped. What do I mean by that? Well, this watch with all it allure is a bit of a statement and many men that own it including me believe its a bit of a macho watch due to size and wrist presence if not bling. It demands attention.
Some great youtube videos out there that call this watch an identity watch...which maybe true...I grew up swimming competitively and dive watches speak to me...but also a great comment on youtube about going to a bling strap like a Super Engineer II, End Mill or similar stainless strap...these bolder straps almost compete with the presence of the watch itself. A bit over the top or a bit too much jewelry some might think. Too...look at me. Rubber is more understated. With me, I personally don't like steel straps in spite of their undeniable beauty. I like rubber on a dive watch and not necessarily black. I even prefer rubber to leather but I like leather as well but to me, this watch with its diving pedigree asks for rubber. So, what is wrong with the factory rubber strap? I personally am not a big fan of convolutes with a rubber strap. I also generally don't like silicone but admit, the compound in the factory strap is very soft and first rate...however if anything the strap maybe a bit too flexible compared to a nitrile rubber strap especially with the weight of this watch head. So what's wrong with the stock silicone strap? To me, its the taper. Yes, many love taper in a strap. It gives the wrist a hint more unencumbered flexion. But to me, it looks like a girl's strap on a man's watch. A tuna can on the wrist to my eye needs a straight section 22mm strap...not a tapered strap...whether the choice is rubber, steel or leather. A more lithe tapered strap just looks wrong...again my opinion and Seiko designers thought otherwise.

For those interested, below is my replacement strap of choice....Italian made 22mm Bonetto Cinturini 270 Black Smooth Rubber Dive Watch Strap. This strap and some here know about these...they are natural rubber and not silicone...and they have a feint vanilla smell...but not fragrancy by any means. Again to me, this strap which may overpower a smaller head 22mm lug watch, looks correct on this watch and even feels better than the stock strap and btw, most know the stock silicone band feels pretty good. Also a straight section strap supports the watch better with a nuanced point of better support with less band tension leading to greater comfort. One can wear this strap looser and not have this large-ish watch head slide down over the wrist bone. A big difference in comfort and in particular compared to steel bracelets which are challenged by this.

Just to share my opinion. Now the car isn't under tired...or to use a female metaphor, the proportions are now just right and the drapes match the curtains. ;-)

PS: a last note is. As 'pretty' as the metal strap end loop/retainer is on the factory silicone strap, it is large and moves around too easily IMO. The long tongue of the strap is always sticking out in varying degrees when moving around. The underside of the replacement strap is much more tidy and the tongue of the strap much more controlled. It never moves once adjusted when putting on the watch. Also the strap shown is not a long strap. In fact, its comparatively short and somewhat challenged by top lug to bottom lug spacing of this watch which many know is quite short for its almost 48mm dia....a contributor to this watch wearing a bit smaller than its proportion. In fact if you have a 7 3/4" wrist, I don't think the replacement strap below will work...or if you dive with a wet suit. If you dive, the factory strap clearly has its place and is preferred due to its length. But for general wear, I find the replacement strap better both visually and ergonomically.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

automan69 said:


> Blackdog,
> Surprised you couldn't improve action precision by bending the spring clips. I am not intimately familiar with this design to see how the detents engage...but spring preload has to a major contributor to how positively each detent engages. Playing with the arc of the spring clips...even flaring the ends of the clips with needle nose it seems to me would have to change detent engagement perhaps dramatically with enough warp to the clips
> shown below:





automan69 said:


> Beautiful Jeffie ^^^
> 
> Blackdog,
> Looking at the design a bit closer...with a two piece versus one piece bezel retainer on the 007 for example...see below pic.
> ...


I tried again after your encouragement (I am an engineer too, so I took it as a challenge...)and the bexel action has improved.

The groove on the case goes all the way around, with two index holes to hold the springs in their right positions, 177 degrees apart of each other (to have the 120 clicks effect with just 60 detents on the bezel). Basically, one spring handles the even clicks and the other the odd clicks.

Playing with the spring tongue and lip on both springs looks very easy, but it really is a very sensitive setup. It's easy to get the tongue to catch in the groove when pushed down (it should freely spring up, as this provides the load to the lip), or between the bezel and the crystal retention ring.

You also need to have the lip pointing a bit towards the outside of the groove line because that's where the bezel detents are. And finally any differences between the two springs angles and bends will result in different even/odd click feel.

All in all, I think it is a very poor design, and having it working properly involves a lot of trial and error and a healthy dose of luck. Incredible that Seiko is insisting on this bezel click design in these watches that are otherwise very professionally thought and built.

One design change that would already be potentially helpful would be to have a one-piece spring, like on the Kinetic Tunas. That would be more consistent to start with.

But by far the best would be to have 120 detents on the bezel and just one click spring to deal with. Frankly, it's not that difficult. Millions of Chinese Sub clones have done it for years !!


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

A well written post Blackdog and no doubt those with a design background are drawn to these watches. Thank you for your contribution to those brave enough to take the dive forgive the pun and try and improve their bezel action.

The one piece 007 ilk bezel retainer is as you speak of below.

Thing is...and this will appeal to your engineering acumen...and I was weary to get further into the weeds with a design critique in preceding posts... In theory, the Tuna design should be better than a one piece retainer. Why is that? and this is obscure....because spring preload and ramp angle of short nub on the end of the spring into mating bezel detent...these are more tied together with a one piece retainer...the shorter leg of nub on a one piece can't have the same tip angle which creates positive engagement. The ramp is much shorter and therefore the vertical tolerance of the height of the barb that hits the bezel on a one piece retainer is more sensitive. The angle of attack of the short one piece barb into the detent is more tied to preload versus engagement i.e. centeredness and detent positivity.
Where as on the more fiddly two piece spring clip design...and no question you are spot on with just how fiddly and thanks for your well explained insight...the spring rate/preload and positivity of detent engagement can be tuned more _independently._ The warp of the spring...and how sharp the end of the spring angles up can be tuned more independent of each other. So 'in theory' the Tuna design is better...or rather...'could' provide better action but due to as you say set up variation in assembly as demonstrated by anecdotal accounts given my owners here including mine...theory doesn't bare out to be truth in practice.

And further getting into the weeds because I know how pedantic Japanese engineers are...they are boundlessly caught up in minutia...both for good and for bad. I no doubt believe they have computer models and have run countless simulations with tolerance extremes...probably with even O-ring size and durometer variation at temperature extremes as well...and have run countless D.O.E's with varying particular parameter...like spring modulus...because that is how the Japanese are.

Agree, all said a one piece retainer will provide a more repeatable bezel performance...but probably not as precise a tactile feel as a Tuna if...big if...set up properly with a far more variable design.

And lastly a comical note you will appreciate. The O-ring in my watch bezel feels a bit sticky. I don't use the bezel much on any of my dive watches. This stickiness keeps the bezel in place and somewhat muddles the feel of the clicks. What makes my bezel action feel a bit peculiar is....one sping clip...is doing a great job. When I hold the watch up to my ear like a safe cracker...I can hear just how perfectly one spring tip end interface each notch in the bezel...every other click is properly nailing the detent. The other spring clip is doing a $h!tty job. The other spring has crappy engagement with bezel notches due to either poor preload of that given spring...or the end of the spring...the tip angle is too bent over...too obtuse and along for the ride for 60 out of 120 clicks and not properly engaging detents positively. I can hear and feel both clicks...one is feint and the other is positive...every other click.

Now the question is...just how fussy am I? I have been down this road on so many things I own, I don't know if I want to go there with this beautiful watch...to engage in the tedious exercise of 'tuning' the spring clips. My hat is off to you for going there as guys with our background tend to because our technical curiosity compels us. 

In the event I do...a couple of quick questions please Blackdog:
- Did you remove the watch shroud to pop off the bezel with a knife?
- Is it apparent where to place the knife to pop the bezel off?...did you align the bezel in a particular place on the watch that matches a slight crevice in the watch case to insert the knife? Does it take big knife twisting force to pop off the bezel?

Many thanks for your valuable insight to those that want to improve their bezel action on these watches.

PS: pic below when the spring nub end is too turned up or vertical...especially with short leg barb design of a one piece retainer below which dramatically increases preload, the bezel locks up...in this case speculated that the owner tried to rotate the bezel CW and bent the engaging nub more vertical as shown jamming the bezel between the case and the bezel notch.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

automan69 said:


> A well written post Blackdog and no doubt those with a design background are drawn to these watches. Thank you for your contribution to those brave enough to take the dive forgive the pun and try and improve their bezel action.


Thanks for the kind words !



automan69 said:


> ...a couple of quick questions please Blackdog:
> - Did you remove the watch shroud to pop off the bezel with a knife?
> - It it pretty apparent where to place the knife to pop the bezel off?...did you align the bezel in a particular place on the watch that matches a slight crevice in the watch case to insert the knife? Does it take big knife twisting force to pop off the bezel?


Yes, you definitely want to remove the shroud. I'm not even sure you can insert the blade under the bezel with the shroud on.

There seems to be just one crevice along the edge of the bezel, which could potentially be anywhere, but on mine is around the "50" mark, and I learned about this crevice from a post somewhere and it was also described to be around "50"... But I think this is just coincidence. The blade you need doesn't need to be big, but has to be solid and rather sharp. I tried with a caseback opener but it was too blunt. A short swiss army knife blade works well. You may want to put some tape on the blade to minimize the risk of scratches, but if you overdo it it may be too thick and difficult to insert. In any case you just need to get in a couple of millimeters. Once it goes in you need very little prying to pop the bezel off.

The best positions to insert the blade are around 2 and 4 o'çlock. That's where you stand a better chance of not hitting the click springs.

Pressing the bezel back in is better done with a crystal press and appropriately sized nylon inserts. Trying to do it manually will result in uneven pressure which may well pop your click springs out of their positions... Very finicky design....


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Very finicky design indeed. Esoteric for sake of being different with little value added. The Germans I have worked with as well can take designs to this place. The price of exclusivity....design over reach really relative to practicality of mass production.

Thanks very much Blackdog. Great advice.

A last question please..

For each time you played around with spring shape in an effort to improve bezel action quality...tweaking either or both springs...did you have to pop the bezel _all the way back on _to get a sense you have hit the bull's-eye with your spring shape? Or...is it pretty impossible to discern the quality of the bezel action without popping the bezel all the way back on with your press?...concern being of course as you know...degrading interference quality between bezel and case for each time on and off the watch.

Many thanks


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

automan69 said:


> A last question please..
> 
> For each time you played around with spring shape in an effort to improve bezel action quality...tweaking either or both springs...did you have to pop the bezel _all the way back on _to get a sense you have hit the bull's-eye with your spring shape? Or...is it pretty impossible to discern the quality of the bezel action without popping the bezel all the way back on with your press?...concern being of course as you know...degrading interference quality between bezel and case for each time on and off the watch.


In my experience, there is no way of telling until you reinstall the bezel. Many times I though that it would work by the looks of it, only to find out that it was even worse than before or that the spring would get caught between the bezel and the retainer and it would not rotate at all... Which in turn completely eff'ed-up the shape of the spring and I had to start over...

Obviously, at the factory they can't spend so much time adjusting this. They just pop a couple of springs in there, press the bezel in, and you get what you get.

As I said before, on my SBBN017 the action is close to perfect. Many times I thought about popping the bezel off and check how the springs are shaped on that one. But I am resisting, there's no way to ensure that by the time i press the bezel back in the action will be the same as before...


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Well explained Blackdog. This will help others brave enough to go where you went to achieve improved bezel action on these cool watches. What makes me resistant to follow in your footsteps is the part about getting the springs caught in the bezel while pressing it on...which eff's up the shape of the springs...only to start yet again from the beginning as reshaping bent springs has to be difficult as you describe...exasperating for sure.

But you did it and Congrats!


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I am currently enjoying my Tuna on a Garmin quickfit strap. A quick snap out in nature.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Black dog & automan- are you guys talking about the 300m Tunas?

Reason I'm asking is because with my 1000m Tunas- Emperor, Darth & Taiwan golden Tuna. I just remove the shroud and pull the bezel off. It's quite easy, no tools required. I think the shroud holds the bezel in please on the 1000m Tunas. This is what I love about them, very easy to clean and maintain excellent bezel action. I just use a drop of Frog Lube to keep the gasket lubed. 

Cheers
Shannon




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Spring-Diver said:


> Black dog & automan- are you guys talking about the 300m Tunas?
> 
> Reason I'm asking is because with my 1000m Tunas- Emperor, Darth & Taiwan golden Tuna. I just remove the shroud and pull the bezel off. It's quite easy, no tools required. I think the shroud holds the bezel in please on the 1000m Tunas. This is what I love about them, very easy to clean and maintain excellent bezel action. I just use a drop of Frog Lube to keep the gasket lubed.
> 
> ...


Indeed. We're talking about the 300m tunas.

I have read that on the 1000m Tunas the bezel is held by the shroud. Can you please confirm us if there are two separate click springs under the bezel for the 1000m Tunas too ?

I believe this to be the case. Similar in design to the 300m click springs, but obviously different size (and P/N).


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Spring-Diver said:


> Black dog & automan- are you guys talking about the 300m Tunas?
> 
> Reason I'm asking is because with my 1000m Tunas- Emperor, Darth & Taiwan golden Tuna. I just remove the shroud and pull the bezel off. It's quite easy, no tools required. I think the shroud holds the bezel in please on the 1000m Tunas. This is what I love about them, very easy to clean and maintain excellent bezel action. I just use a drop of Frog Lube to keep the gasket lubed.
> 
> ...


Hi Shannon,
Wow. The shroud holds the bezel in place on the more rare 1000m versions of the Tuna? Good to know for those interested. Yes Blackdog, myself and others were speaking about the more common 300m model Tunas like the 017, 031, 033 etc.

A question please...
If you have had your shroud and bezel off your 1000m Tuna, do you have the same 2 spring clip design that controls indexing of the bezel?...note: just saw Blackdog just asked the same question  Pics of both spring clips are shown earlier in this thread in case you missed them.

Also, how would you rate your bezel action?

Many thanks


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Blackdog said:


> Indeed. We're talking about the 300m tunas.
> 
> I have read that on the 1000m Tunas the bezel is held by the shroud. Can you please confirm us if there are two separate click springs under the bezel for the 1000m Tunas too ?
> 
> I believe this to be the case. Similar in design to the 300m click springs, but obviously different size (and P/N).


Sure would make tuning the springs a lot easier Blackdog. Maybe reason alone to buy the 1000m version.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

automan69 said:


> Hi Shannon,
> Wow. The shroud holds the bezel in place on the more rare 1000m versions of the Tuna? Good to know for those interested. Yes Blackdog, myself and others were speaking about the more common 300m model Tunas like the 017, 031, 033 etc.
> 
> A question please...
> ...


Yes, there are 2 separate springs. I can easily feel the 120 clicks as well. Bezel action is excellent. When I go surfing I can feel the grit of the sand in there. So when I get home, I remove the the bezel and give it a quick cleaning with a Q tip. Then it's good to go. I only have to lube the gasket about once a year.

Cheers
Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Pretty cool Shannon. By your description, doesn't seem like the springs get easily squeezed between the bezel when reinstalling the bezel and shroud on your 1000m Tuna. Sounds like you routinely remove the shroud and bezel and preserve consistent bezel action when you clean out the sand...and no big deal and springs stay as they were. Closer geometry of the press fit bezel on the 300m by Blackdog's description seems to be much harder to remove and reinstall the bezel without affecting spring geometry and bezel engagement making bezel removal more of a lottery.

Take away seems to be not all cans of tuna are the same. ;-)

Thanks for sharing your perspective on the higher end Tuna...congrats on such a special watch and ride the wave.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello WUS - I must humbly make a formal apology for all of my Prospexification commentary in past posts as I finally broke my cardinal rule of not buying anything Seiko after 2015 (I know, petty right?). I have owned my SBBN017 since 2014, bought brand new through Chino, and has been my only 'safe-do-not-sell' watch in my entire collection, especially after I sourced a SBBN015 bracelet. I thought my Tuna 'itch' was taken care of, but I started lusting after a Darth and well that's what brought me to my dilemma.......the SBBN013 (2nd gen Darth) has been out of production for a bit and good old stock examples were a bit more than I wanted to spend - so I started looking at the SBBN025 (3rd gen Darth).......ughhh, those hands, that 'X' brand on the crown, the missing white border around the day/date......there was no way I could pull the trigger on one. Then it happened, I started comparing pictures online between the new and old gen handsets (really in truth, my biggest gripe) and I realized Seiko's brilliance of why they changed the design - the new handset is 'actually easier' to read at a glance and falls in line with their methodology of a true divers tool watch of functionality before form. At least that's my opinion, plus an amazing seller here on WUS provided me with a deal too good to pass up, and I already owned a Tuna with the old school hand set up so why not take a chance? The wait began and I started doing more research on the Darth lineage and started to get a bit scared that the Darth might be too much for my 7 inch wrist to bear. After reading many good posts about how Tuna's do wear smaller than their sizing specs would suggest (true, my SBBN017 surprised as being a lot smaller than expected) - I calmed myself down. Then today happened - yay! My new Darth arrived and already had an Isofrane waiting for the swap-out as I knew the factory OEM strap would be a tail wagger for sure - BUT - the OEM strap is incredible and I have no tail stick out at all! The quality is definitely a step up from the Darth to the SBBN017 300M which is in no way demeaning my first Tuna, just minor details enhanced. The bezel action, crown action are both firmer and more tactile feeling if that makes any sense? The ceramic, titanium, and sapphire are all included with the price of admission plus a depth rating that I will never ever in this lifetime travel to. Anyways, I'm done rambling - on to my cheesmo cell phone pics and full body shots to show anyone on the fence with 7 inch wrists that you have nothing to fear with the Darth! Now..........starting to look for my Golden Tuna (7549-7009 to be clear mmmmmmm.........Tuna).


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Drudge said:


>


Best Tuna combo imo, but I'm biased.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

You guys have put up some great posts regarding bezel action and I for one really appreciate the info!


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*



automan69 said:


> Hi Shannon,
> Wow. The shroud holds the bezel in place on the more rare 1000m versions of the Tuna? Good to know for those interested. Yes Blackdog, myself and others were speaking about the more common 300m model Tunas like the 017, 031, 033 etc.
> 
> A question please...
> ...


I don't think the shroud holds the bezel in place on the Darth variants. You still need to utilize something flat to pry the bezel from the case just like the 300m tuna. Attached a pretty cool battery tutorial for the brave Darth owners out there.

http://derekbartle.m.webs.com/site/...c137c934fc7268582d53a1&fb_sig_network=fw#2323

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*



hooliganjrs said:


> I don't think the shroud holds the bezel in place on the Darth variants. You still need to utilize something flat to pry the bezel from the case just like the 300m tuna. Attached a pretty cool battery tutorial for the brave Darth owners out there.
> 
> Tutorial: Changing a battery on a SBBN001
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


hooliganjrs,
An informative post which begs many questions...thanks.

a. the tutorial you show does indeed show the bezel on the Darth is held on with an interference fit like the 300m Tuna variants. Which begs the question, is the Darth really different than other 1000m variants?...as the Darth seems to have a larger body than the 300m and dimensionally seems the same size as other 1000m versions. I am not refuting what Shannon wrote but something doesn't seem to add up. How would the shroud be effective to hold the bezel in place?...as it seems like there is always clearance from the shroud to the bezel on all Tunas so the bezel can rotate unfettered. Hopefully somebody can clarify because my interpretation is the Darth is simply a black version of the 1000m Tuna with same large geometry dissimilar to the 47mm 300mm Tuna.

b. Second point is more of a question. Does a battery change on the Darth really have to go through the top of the watch removing the crystal and movement? Pictures I have seen suggest the back of a Darth are just like the back of 300m version which have a screw down back with notchs to take the back off for access to the battery. Does the Darth or other versions of the Tuna...300m and 1000m really have to disassemble the entire watch to change the battery? If so surprising...not insurmountable....but why would this be if the screw down back can be removed for access to the battery?

Perhaps those expert on these watches can explain the above...unless the Darth is a complete stand alone design which seems unlikely.

Thanks


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*



automan69 said:


> hooliganjrs,
> An informative post which begs many questions...thanks.
> 
> a. the tutorial you show does indeed show the bezel on the Darth is held on with an interference fit like the 300m Tuna variants. Which begs the question, is the Darth really different than other 1000m variants?...as the Darth seems to have a larger body than the 300m and dimensionally seems the same size as other 1000m versions. I am not refuting what Shannon wrote but something doesn't seem to add up. How would the shroud be effective to hold the bezel in place?...as it seems like there is always clearance from the shroud to the bezel on all Tunas so the bezel can rotate unfettered. Hopefully somebody can clarify because my interpretation is the Darth is simply a black version of the 1000m Tuna with same large geometry dissimilar to the 47mm 300mm Tuna.
> ...


I can help a bit as I own both the SBBN025 (3rd gen Darth) and the SBBN017 Tuna. The Darth employs what is called a monocoque case meaning no screw down caseback, only a crown and crystal that could be potential water entry points. To my knowledge the SBBN011, 013, and 025 all share the same monocoque case design and materials and are the only true Darth tunas (ceramic shroud, titanium case, sapphire crystal, and ss bits like bezel materials). This marriage of case design and materials composition is what gives the Darth the increased water resistance (assuming?). I'm sure more knowledgeable Darth owners will chime in.......

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry, also forgot to answer your second question - but yes, the only way to change the battery on the Darth is through the crystal. I've also thrown in some pictures of the SBBN011, 013, and 025 (not mine, just random web pics from google search), and you will see the only difference is the dial/hand set configuration and crown signature ('S' vs 'X'). I'm guessing the Tuna you saw that had the screw down caseback was the SBBN035 (or known as the ninja tuna)?


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks for the further explanation hooliganjrs which makes perfect sense...how Seiko achieves 1000m depth integrity.

But still begs the question...if the monocoque case design is the path to diving depth tolerance of 1000m, then wouldn't it make further sense that all 1000m share this case design?....which would include an interference fit bezel that isn't simply held on by the shroud that can be removed without a knife....per Shannon's description?

Are you still a bit perplexed like I am Shannon reported that if the shroud is removed, the bezel comes right off without tools?
Doesn't make sense the Darth would vary in this design characteristic having an interference fit bezel like 300m versions....if all 1000m Tunas share the same monocoque case.


Or...do you believe there is a possible design departure with the Darth 1000m model in the context of the bezel? I am sure we will figure this out as others weigh in.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

I am a bit confused on the previous post from Shannon regarding the ease of bezel removal once the shroud was lifted away from the case - it would seem to me the whole purpose of a shroud to begin with is to protect the inner case/timing mechanism and if there was no bezel security attachment to the case (whether it be friction or screwed - like a Sinn U1), the first impact to the shroud would render the bezel worthless? I'm thinking of 2 possible scenarios here: Shannon's situation is unique due to some deviation in his tuna - OR - like you stated above, there is a difference between the 3 generation(s) of Darth tuna that has not been exploited yet? As far as the 1000m case design and others following design methodology - that is why out of my comfort zone to even attempt an answer - lol. Let's see what knowledge comes forth from the other tuna devout


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

hooliganjrs said:


> I am a bit confused on the previous post from Shannon regarding the ease of bezel removal once the shroud was lifted away from the case - it would seem to me the whole purpose of a shroud to begin with is to protect the inner case/timing mechanism and if there was no bezel security attachment to the case (whether it be friction or screwed - like a Sinn U1), the first impact to the shroud would render the bezel worthless? I'm thinking of 2 possible scenarios here: Shannon's situation is unique due to some deviation in his tuna - OR - like you stated above, there is a difference between the 3 generation(s) of Darth tuna that has not been exploited yet? As far as the 1000m case design and others following design methodology - that is why out of my comfort zone to even attempt an answer - lol. Let's see what knowledge comes forth from the other tuna devout


Agree. I too believe it would be an odd design construct to have the shroud hold the bezel on which of course doesn't address how the shroud could retain the bezel and not adversely affect bezel function. And yet, if you read Shannon's posts, he routinely removes the shroud and the bezel comes right off without tools to clean out sand after surfing. Surprising since the Darth bezel design is an interference fit like 300m Tunas.


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

Has a loose bezel, needs a service, but hopefully this completes my collection (7549 Golden, 7C46 Golden, SBBN011, and Golgo):


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

machlo said:


>


Tuna on mesh is also perfection IMO, just as cool looking as the stock Seiko bracelet on SBBN015/031. Drooling intensifies


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

GTR83 said:


> Tuna on mesh is also perfection IMO, just as cool looking as the stock Seiko bracelet on SBBN015/031. Drooling intensifies


Agreed! I love mesh on my sbbn007 and on this, which technically isn't a tuna, it's an SKX TST.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

The 1000m bezel is interference fit to the case in that the o-ring fitted inside the bezel holds it in position on the case, however its the shroud that actually holds in on to the case. The 7549-7009 Golden Tuna is the same design but the case uses click balls instead of the springs of the later model. Dimensionally they are identical.

This is my modified 7549-7009 Golden Tuna, it has a Darth Tuna 1000m bezel fitted along with a host of other mods










And also my Darth Tuna


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

'75 6159-7010


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

"Now..........starting to look for my Golden Tuna (7549-7009 to be clear mmmmmmm.........Tuna)"

You mean like this?...


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

just arrived ...my Tuna can....7549-7010 from 1979...cleaned and with new battery

I arranged a tuna can to make him feel at home


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

pascs said:


> The 1000m bezel is interference fit to the case in that the o-ring fitted inside the bezel holds it in position on the case, however its the shroud that actually holds in on to the case. The 7549-7009 Golden Tuna is the same design but the case uses click balls instead of the springs of the later model. Dimensionally they are identical.
> 
> This is my modified 7549-7009 Golden Tuna, it has a Darth Tuna 1000m bezel fitted along with a host of other mods


Thank you for getting closer to the truth about bezel attachment related to 1000m Tuna you know a lot about.

A further effort to fully understand the design contrast with 300m Tuna relative to your first sentence which isn't clear to me. On a conventional Seiko diver watch...pick one...from SKX007/009 to the 300m SBBN033 Tuna I recently attained...the way the bezel is retained is as the picture below suggests. The bezel is an interference fit to the watch case 'because of the O-ring' which has a measure of elasticity/compression. When a knife is inserted between lip of the bezel and the case in opportune location to insert the knife with appropriate bezel and case alignment....this prying of the bezel which cants it on edge depresses the O-ring 180 degrees from where the knife is inserted...mathematically by the sine of the angle the bezel is pried up...until the bottom flange of the bezel pops over the case and off comes the bezel. If it weren't the rubber O-ring compressing, then to pry up an inference bezel, metal would have to bend...either the bezel or the case and of course that doesn't happen...the O-ring compresses.

I am not hearing the same design construct with the 1000m Tuna variant per your description. Can you add further context?

You wrote, "The 1000m bezel is interference fit to the case in that the o-ring fitted inside the bezel holds it in position on the case..."

If this sentence is true and I am not disputing you however would appreciate a fuller understanding....why would the bezel need help from the shroud to hold it down? Is this a belt and suspenders design? The bezel is doubly retained....or...only the shroud holds the bezel down?

To ask another way, if you take the shroud off the 1000m Tuna, will the bezel come off like Shannon describes without tools? This seems to belie the first part of your sentence. Could you please add a bit of further clarification?

Thanks and btw, congrats on owning and modding some very cool Tunas. |>


----------



## PinkSpid3r (Apr 3, 2014)

Finally took the plunge to purchase my 1st expensive watch


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

PinkSpid3r said:


> Finally took the plunge to purchase my 1st expensive watch
> View attachment 11883842


When you get it, notice how amazing the brushed finish is on the bezel. But also look at how close the tip of the seconds hand is to the minute markers. High tolerances abound on the watch. It's a spectacular one for the ages.


----------



## PinkSpid3r (Apr 3, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> When you get it, notice how amazing the brushed finish is on the bezel. But also look at how close the tip of the seconds hand is to the minute markers. High tolerances abound on the watch. It's a spectacular one for the ages.


Yes..totally agree with you how lovely the brushed shroud looks at different angle.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

automan69 said:


> Thank you for getting closer to the truth about bezel attachment related to 1000m Tuna you know a lot about.
> 
> A further effort to fully understand the design contrast with 300m Tuna relative to your first sentence which isn't clear to me. On a conventional Seiko diver watch...pick one...from SKX007/009 to the 300m SBBN033 Tuna I recently attained...the way the bezel is retained is as the picture below suggests. The bezel is an interference fit to the watch case 'because of the O-ring' which has a measure of elasticity/compression. When a knife is inserted between lip of the bezel and the case in opportune location to insert the knife with appropriate bezel and case alignment....this prying of the bezel which cants it on edge depresses the O-ring 180 degrees from where the knife is inserted...mathematically by the sine of the angle the bezel is pried up...until the bottom flange of the bezel pops over the case and off comes the bezel. If it weren't the rubber O-ring compressing, then to pry up an inference bezel, metal would have to bend...either the bezel or the case and of course that doesn't happen...the O-ring compresses.
> 
> ...


Sorry, its my poor use of the words interference fit. For the 1000m Tuna the o-ring is tight enough to hold the bezel to the case and you can pull it off by hand (once the shroud is removed). Without the o-ring installed into the bezel it just sits on the case and is loose.

The bezel on the 300m Tuna is the same design as the 7S26 / 6309 etc type of case, its not the o-ring which holds it in place but there is a very small lip on the case which the bezel has to push down hard in order to pop on - you can not remove the bezel by hand and you'll need the correct case knife to prise it off.

I can probably put up some pics of both if you need


----------



## kurtj29 (Nov 12, 2014)

PinkSpid3r said:


> Finally took the plunge to purchase my 1st expensive watch
> View attachment 11883842


That is a great picture! I am on the fence about the SD or the Auto SBDX014 - but my heart is with the SD. Where did you get it? Just as I was about to pull the trigger Seiya went sold out on the Spring Drive - then I went and purchased new rims and tires for my truck. So I think the boss will kill me if I then got a new watch on top of the new shoes for the truck... LOL - sometime you can't have it all, even if you can.

BTW - that is a great picture - a few pointers on taking the picture? Please tell me you used a DSLR and macro lens - if you took that with a phone - well great job! Love the shot.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



kurtj29 said:


> That is a great picture! I am on the fence about the SD or the Auto SBDX014 - but my heart is with the SD. Where did you get it? Just as I was about to pull the trigger Seiya went sold out on the Spring Drive - then I went and purchased new rims and tires for my truck. So I think the boss will kill me if I then got a new watch on top of the new shoes for the truck... LOL - sometime you can't have it all, even if you can.
> 
> BTW - that is a great picture - a few pointers on taking the picture? Please tell me you used a DSLR and macro lens - if you took that with a phone - well great job! Love the shot.


I'd buy it at Chino. They are almost always cheaper, AD, lightning fast shipping, and great communication.

Edit - I actually bought mine at a US AD for the 3-year warranty, but you'll pay more.


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

pascs said:


> Sorry, its my poor use of the words interference fit. For the 1000m Tuna the o-ring is tight enough to hold the bezel to the case and you can pull it off by hand (once the shroud is removed). Without the o-ring installed into the bezel it just sits on the case and is loose.
> 
> The bezel on the 300m Tuna is the same design as the 7S26 / 6309 etc type of case, its not the o-ring which holds it in place but there is a very small lip on the case which the bezel has to push down hard in order to pop on - you can not remove the bezel by hand and you'll need the correct case knife to prise it off.
> 
> I can probably put up some pics of both if you need


Thanks for the clarification. Makes perfect sense. More pictures would be great in the interest of a mini design review of how the bezels attach if time permits.
As an owner of a 300m Tuna, I would be most interested if you could draw an arrow to what lip on the case holds the bezel on if you have pictures of both designs apart.

A last question please if I may. Both 300m and 1000m Tuna designs as you write (except for ball version) both share the same two spring clip design that push on the underside of bezel detents which create the 120 click ratchet effect. Blackdog wrote compellingly about the difficulty of 'tuning' the spring shape to optimize bezel action....two knobs to turn for adjusting bezel action of course are the warp and hence preload of the spring and also the shape of the spring end...how acute the angle is postured of the end of the spring that interfaces to bezel detents which creates how tactile each click is. For example I can both feel and hear that one of my springs on my 033, 300m Tuna...is weakly contacting the bezel detent every other click and I have considered removing the bezel with a knife and adjusting the spring shape. But Blackdog suggests revising shape isn't for the feint of heart and on 300m version the spring can easily get caught between bezel and case upon reassembly and I wonder if you have gone there on your Tunas and at what peril? If you have, please share any tips that may have made this easier if there is anything to add other than the job to tune bezel action is a major PITA.

Many thanks for helping solve the great Tuna bezel mystery.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Silmatic said:


> "Now..........starting to look for my Golden Tuna (7549-7009 to be clear mmmmmmm.........Tuna)"
> 
> You mean like this?...


Yes indeed, you have a beauty there!!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks, it's virtually NOS. I've been thinking of selling it for a while as I hadn't found a strap I was comfortable with but this cheap Velcro strap from the tobacconist is changing that.


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hope I'm not out of line posting this here...just felt the need to pass it along for any Tuna fisherman here in LA.

My local watch shop has a JDM SRP637 in stock, RRP as you all likely know is $550...he quoted me $360, seems like a good deal for the JDM model, you'd likely be able to bag it for $350 out the door, if I didn't already have one I'd snap it up...actually I'm considering it.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Silmatic said:


> Thanks, it's virtually NOS. I've been thinking of selling it for a while as I hadn't found a strap I was comfortable with but this cheap Velcro strap from the tobacconist is changing that.


I'm a horrible enabler, you have my username if you change your mind on keeping that beauty - looks great on that strap btw . I have the stealth tuna, my dress tuna, and me need some goldness to round out my school.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## PinkSpid3r (Apr 3, 2014)

kurtj29 said:


> That is a great picture! I am on the fence about the SD or the Auto SBDX014 - but my heart is with the SD. Where did you get it? Just as I was about to pull the trigger Seiya went sold out on the Spring Drive - then I went and purchased new rims and tires for my truck. So I think the boss will kill me if I then got a new watch on top of the new shoes for the truck... LOL - sometime you can't have it all, even if you can.
> 
> BTW - that is a great picture - a few pointers on taking the picture? Please tell me you used a DSLR and macro lens - if you took that with a phone - well great job! Love the shot.


Thanks for the compliment =) I'm just an amateur playing around with the shutter speed using an OMD-EM10 with a 17mm lens. Taken on a dark evening with some ambient light from the window.

I would recommend the SD, the movement alone is 1 of a kind and speaks alot to me. Got it from a local AD, not based in the US.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Rusty look with bronze shroud and vintage leather strap.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

wtma said:


> Rusty look with bronze shroud and vintage leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 11891874


That looks fantastic!! Can I ask where you got the shroud ?


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Silmatic said:


> That looks fantastic!! Can I ask where you got the shroud ?


I had someone on IG made it for me, check his handle: @monteurhorloges


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

Enjoying some wrist time before the family wakes up:


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

PinkSpid3r said:


> Finally took the plunge to purchase my 1st expensive watch
> View attachment 11883842


Great choice and a great watch.....had mine over a month now....very strap versitile, if that's ur thing, also great on a Strapscode PVD oyster....

smoothest second had you will ever see....and if it's off your wrist long enough, a joy to wind!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



wtma said:


> I had someone on IG made it for me, check his handle: @monteurhorloges


That is an Indonesian guy called Ridwan. He resides in Bandung, about 150km from Jakarta. Decent guy - I know him personally.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



GTR83 said:


> That is an Indonesian guy called Ridwan. He resides in Bandung, about 150km from Jakarta. Decent guy - I know him personally.


Correct. And a very busy bee too apparently, he takes his time in doing his job but eventually he will deliver good stuff.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Spring Drive in the wild....


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

automan69 said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Makes perfect sense. More pictures would be great in the interest of a mini design review of how the bezels attach if time permits.
> As an owner of a 300m Tuna, I would be most interested if you could draw an arrow to what lip on the case holds the bezel on if you have pictures of both designs apart.
> 
> A last question please if I may. Both 300m and 1000m Tuna designs as you write (except for ball version) both share the same two spring clip design that push on the underside of bezel detents which create the 120 click ratchet effect. Blackdog wrote compellingly about the difficulty of 'tuning' the spring shape to optimize bezel action....two knobs to turn for adjusting bezel action of course are the warp and hence preload of the spring and also the shape of the spring end...how acute the angle is postured of the end of the spring that interfaces to bezel detents which creates how tactile each click is. For example I can both feel and hear that one of my springs on my 033, 300m Tuna...is weakly contacting the bezel detent every other click and I have considered removing the bezel with a knife and adjusting the spring shape. But Blackdog suggests revising shape isn't for the feint of heart and on 300m version the spring can easily get caught between bezel and case upon reassembly and I wonder if you have gone there on your Tunas and at what peril? If you have, please share any tips that may have made this easier if there is anything to add other than the job to tune bezel action is a major PITA.
> ...


Sounds like you, my friend are addicted to Tuna! And it sounds like you work in a very detail orientated profession.

As one who has gone down the path of bezel removal on my sbbn017 (no reason - just can't help pulling stuff apart) - I would say that getting absolute perfect clicking by bending the springs would be tough for an amateur.

Just reassembling my bezel I managed to mess things up - I ended up getting a perfect 60 click bezel.

Doesn't bother me, amazingly, and I haven't bothered to disassemble and repair. Probably never will. That said I rarely use the bezel.

Also - my Tuna is my one watch where I tend to crave some wabi - gives it some character! Love to see scratches and dents on the shroud and my hardlex has tons of small scratches. Def gets banged around! Few pics just 'cause:










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

I wanted to share my long time review (3 years) of Seiko Tuna SBBN015. IMO, it's the best dive watch ever released by Seiko.

https://www.lug2lug.eu/seiko-sbbn015-review-probably-the-best-divers-watch-seiko-has-ever-made/

Seiko Tuna SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

whywhysee said:


> Sounds like you, my friend are addicted to Tuna! And it sounds like you work in a very detail orientated profession.
> 
> As one who has gone down the path of bezel removal on my sbbn017 (no reason - just can't help pulling stuff apart) - I would say that getting absolute perfect clicking by bending the springs would be tough for an amateur.
> 
> ...


We aren't miles apart as it turns out.
1. we both like similar models of the Tuna. I really like the 017 but went for the newer 033. I like the aesthetic of these two models and other varieties of Tuna. 

2. You have gone where I haven't. I am the guy that normally takes everything apart but my shroud and bezel hasn't been off my relatively new Tuna in part for exactly the reasons you wrote...and Blackdog's astute comments. Tweaking springs to strike perfect bezel action is very difficult. Blackdog did it and hats off to him but not for the feint of heart. I always look at cost/benefit. How much will my life be improved with a perfect bezel versus the considerable PITA to tweak the springs. Not much and why I haven't gone there.

3. I don't use my bezel much either.

4. My 3 month old 033 is mildly imperfect. I am more imperfect than my watch.  I used to be more anal about making more stuff perfect but I have 'partly' outgrow this 'imperfect' quality of trying to make everything perfect. I have slight surface scratches on the shroud of my 3 mo. old 033 and haven't removed the shroud and polished it to again try to make it perfect. I agree about patina. I hate the term wabi which I find sophomoric. A dumb acronym again IMO only. But I'm with you that keeping a tool watch like a Tuna pristine probably disrespects the watch a bit. I am somewhat careful by nature with my watches. I don't do manual labor wearing any of my watches as it turns out.

5. But no mistake, I am technical and I like getting to the truth which is generally covered in layers of ignorance and discussion about bezel action was an effort to find it and believe this effort was rewarded. I believe the truth is known now about bezel action with both the 300m and 1000m Tunas thanks to discussion here.

Lastly and only as a sidebar, aside from an Atomic watch I own which is self correcting...in fact even including it, this 033 Tuna is the most accurate watch I have ever owned. From the time I have owned it, I find it keeps as perfect time I can detect by checking it against the atomic clock. 0 sec error in 1 month so far...astounding.

Love the watch for its uniqueness and even though my bezel like yours is more a 60 click than 120 click because of 1 of 2 bezel springs being misadjusted within my watch from the factory, the bezel O-ring gasket does a pretty effective job of keeping the bezel in place so I haven't gone after it...almost a quasi-friction bezel. No imminent plans either due to the fiddly pursuit of perfection and presently don't feel like going through 5-10 iterations of bezel on/off to tune it just right. But Blackdog taught us it can be done and his wisdom and effort was rewarded and my thanks to him, you and others that have shared their experience.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

automan69 said:


> We aren't miles apart as it turns out.
> 1. we both like similar models of the Tuna. I really like the 017 but went for the newer 033. I like the aesthetic of these two models and other varieties of Tuna.
> 
> 2. You have gone where I haven't. I am the guy that normally takes everything apart but my shroud and bezel hasn't been off my relatively new Tuna in part for exactly the reasons you wrote...and Blackdog's astute comments. Tweaking springs to strike perfect bezel action is very difficult. Blackdog did it and hats off to him but not for the feint of heart. I always look at cost/benefit. How much will my life be improved with a perfect bezel versus the considerable PITA to tweak the springs. Not much and why I haven't gone there.
> ...


You need to look into wabi a little more - far from a dumb acronym!

My favorite description of wabi sabi: "wabi-sabi nurtures all that is authentic by acknowledging three simple realities: nothing lasts, nothing is finished, and nothing is perfect."

It is a Japanese philosophy of beauty that has been around for centuries - and while it may seem funny to apply to our watches I think its appropriate - they really are Japanese works of art.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

whywhysee said:


> You need to look into wabi a little more - far from a dumb acronym!
> 
> My favorite description of wabi sabi: "wabi-sabi nurtures all that is authentic by acknowledging three simple realities: nothing lasts, nothing is finished, and nothing is perfect."
> 
> ...


OK...sorry to diss wabi-sabi...lol. I am a scientist and therefore tend to view through the lens of physics aka entropy i.e. a measure of molecular disorder.

Embrace the reality of chaos:
https://www.khanacademy.org/science...mistry/entropy-chemistry-sal/v/chem20-entropy

On the front of art, I do agree that these watches are engineered art albeit with a measure of wabi-sabi even from the factory which allows Seiko to ship so many dive watches with misaligned bezels in good conscience aka nothing is perfect...but fortunately draw the line for second hand alignment for quartz Tunas.

Sorry to be whimsical but I guess take away is, a little wabi-sabi is ok but too much isn't embraced. Otherwise, the Japanese wouldn't have taken over the auto and motorcycle industry in America....our products had too much wabi-sabi by comparison ;-)


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mailman just dropped off my PADI Tuna SBBN039.......ditched the Seiko rubber (albeit a soft and comfy one!) for a strapcode Engineer...number 301 of 700

love the color's on this - blue dial, crown and bezel edge....blue hex screws....red indices at 12,3,6,9 and the red outlined 2nd hand....

prospex logo has drifted onto the dial, instead of the crown, but never really minded the branding.....and of course, it says PADI on the dial also...

polarizing color scheme and overall presentation for some, but I am glad to have added it to my Seiko family:


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Gorgeous. Congrats on such an outstanding collection of Tunas and other watches.


----------



## Davetay (Nov 18, 2011)

Just came in! Mesmerising  First tuna, first spring drive and first class quality!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

On a Borealis ISOfran style rubber strap...


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Japanese tool kind of day in the shop.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Davetay said:


> Just came in! Mesmerising  First tuna, first spring drive and first class quality!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats. What size wrist ya got there?


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> Congrats. What size wrist ya got there?


I was wondering the same thing?


----------



## Davetay (Nov 18, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Robotaz said:


> Congrats. What size wrist ya got there?


Thanks! I'm a 6.5". Lug less and titanium just make it very comfortable despite the thickness of the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My Spring Drive Tuna on my 7.5" wrist...








Seems I have ape sized wrists!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

automan69 said:


> I was wondering the same thing?


ROFL! Wall clock.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> ROFL! Wall clock.


Flavor Flav. Btw, do you think it makes my @$$ look smaller?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Alot of the perspective of watch:wrist is how close the camera is to the watch. Especially with cell phones that tend to have wider angle lenses. 
You can see how much bigger the Darth looks on my wrist up close whereas backing away gives a more realistic and true proportion... Here's my Darth both ways.










The bottom pic below is the same pic as above, but cropped. Cropping gives you the same pic you were going for by holding it close, but with the more accurate proportion and representation of the watch:










not quality pics here just trying to show the difference....
(edited to correct the fact that I had collage'd a different pic :O )


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

We know man. It was just having fun.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I do realize that most people that have been here awhile (much much longer than me for sure) do know all that forwards and backwards but I guess I thought some newer people might not realize it.

ETA: I get a kick out of the pics that make the hand look HUGE (sometimes mine do) in relation to the wrist.
I know the point is the watch but it's still funny to me.


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Guys,
And please to many of you, don't take this to heart. The Tuna is a man's watch of course and I have the opposite problem of many of you with spindly wrists trying to do the watch justice. I am a real man's man with big burley wrists. Honestly even the Tuna is inadequate for me. It looks almost freakishly small on my 12" wrist. And yes, if wondering I am proportional all over. Everything about me is Paul Bunyan like. Here is a picture of me and my girlfriend as well:


----------



## Davetay (Nov 18, 2011)

More fun.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

automan you should never put the tuna in the dryer. Let it air dry.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Now THAT is freakin' funny. I needed the laugh. Thanks.


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

nolte said:


> automan you should never put the tuna in the dryer. Let it air dry.


You must understand and btw, as much as many of you guys wish you were bigger and stronger, life isn't always easy for a guy my size.
The first time I met Shaq we got into a conversation about size and while talking, I set my coffee cup on his head. He looked at me funny but didn't say anything because if he did, he knew I would have crushed him like a bug. He also didn't have the nerve to criticize my Tuna...how small it looked on my wrist.
Just giving you guys perspective from the other side. This is a real problem and hoping watch makers step up and make a wrist watch for real men.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Tuna on the wrist.


----------



## Nippon Rookie (Mar 11, 2016)

automan69 said:


> You must understand and btw, as much as many of you guys wish you were bigger and stronger, life isn't always easy for a guy my size.
> The first time I met Shaq we got into a conversation about size and while talking, I set my coffee cup on his head. He looked at me funny but didn't say anything because if he did, he knew I would have crushed him like a bug. He also didn't have the nerve to criticize my Tuna...how small it looked on my wrist.
> Just giving you guys perspective from the other side. This is a real problem and hoping watch makers step up and make a wrist watch for real men.


I suppose your girlfriend must do the typing for you as well.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

automan69 said:


> You must understand and btw, as much as many of you guys wish you were bigger and stronger, life isn't always easy for a guy my size.
> The first time I met Shaq we got into a conversation about size and while talking, I set my coffee cup on his head. He looked at me funny but didn't say anything because if he did, he knew I would have crushed him like a bug. He also didn't have the nerve to criticize my Tuna...how small it looked on my wrist.
> Just giving you guys perspective from the other side. This is a real problem and hoping watch makers step up and make a wrist watch for real men.


You could maybe try with the Musk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> Now THAT is freakin' funny. I needed the laugh. Thanks.


I had a good laugh, but a more refined skill in Photoshop would be welcome.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

lvt said:


> I had a good laugh, but a more refined skill in Photoshop would be welcome.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


Really? You try operating a computer with fingers bigger than many wrists displaying the Tuna in this thread.
OK...drum roll...your big chance to be famous. Your turn at pshop. Make it good.

Refinement is always welcome however you have a steeper hill to climb because the less creative second guy casting aspersion is held to broader scrutiny forgive the pun. None-the-less, in the interest of poking a little fun at ourselves...ergo guys that inexplicably wear small cans of tuna on their wrists...I look forward to your proposal. Even though usually I am the dissenting East German judge, I promise to not hold you to an unfair standard. ;-)

OK...your challenge just became more daunting. I don't really relish showing you guys this, but this is what I have to work with here. You guys may want to be me for a day or even a week, but this pic shows how I generally wear my Tuna.

PS: I know many of you think the smaller hand shown is that of a baby. Not so. That pic is of a hand of the second biggest guy in town who happens to do office work.


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Seppia said:


> You could maybe try with the Musk


That watch has true merit. Will look into that thanks.
Also, a fringe benefit is....looks like you could heat up some soup in that thing.


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Nippon Rookie said:


> I suppose your girlfriend must do the typing for you as well.


She takes dictation. Of course, there is an obstacle in another area which we have to work around which she gladly accepts because we live in a bad neighborhood and she feels safe...with or without my Tuna.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Funny stuff.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Not to put my entire life on display recognizing I am a bit of an outlier with how Tunas are worn based upon my size, I just wanted to present another option for those gargantuan in proportion. I haven't always dated the diminutive girl shown in a previous post. About 10 years ago, I dated another giant who had an uncanny resemblance to Raquel Welch. Of course, like me, everything about her was king size. She of course was always infatuated with my Tuna b-) and so one day I decided to get her one as a present. She is a creative type and after wearing it many places....I never ponied up for two she could wear as earrings...she thought a belly button adornment was a perfect tribute for the versatile Tuna. She even wore it one year in the Macy's parade and caused quite a stir.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



automan69 said:


> Guys,
> And please to many of you, don't take this to heart. The Tuna is a man's watch of course and I have the opposite problem of many of you with spindly wrists trying to do the watch justice. I am a real man's man with big burley wrists. Honestly even the Tuna is inadequate for me. It looks almost freakishly small on my 12" wrist. And yes, if wondering I am proportional all over. Everything about me is Paul Bunyan like. Here is a picture of me and my girlfriend as well:


Lol... that's hilarious  I never realized my 7"wrist made my tuna so small looking. Good thing my next watch on the way is a 52mm 

Happy red Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

Tuna Can 7549-7010


----------



## mjkelly (Sep 24, 2016)

Fookus said:


> View attachment 11960930
> 
> 
> Tuna Can 7549-7010


Man, that's gorgeous! Is that natural wear in the bezel or a mod?

Sent from my XT1094 using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

017









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Tuna017


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

SBBN017


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Question about NATO strap for my SRP653. I didn't love the stock rubber strap and asked around about a bracelet and love the Engineer from Strapcode. But it's a heavy combo. Feel like a NATO is a good option but I want a thick leather or canvas. Preferably gray. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Nippon Rookie (Mar 11, 2016)

Note to self: Must purchase a wristwatch that displays the day in Japanese kanji. After that, German, and finally French.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Question about NATO strap for my SRP653. I didn't love the stock rubber strap and asked around about a bracelet and love the Engineer from Strapcode. But it's a heavy combo. Feel like a NATO is a good option but I want a thick leather or canvas. Preferably gray. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


NATOs are great for the SRP653, since they are very thin, you can wear them tighter than rubber straps or bracelets without causing discomfort, and due to the tighter fit, they do not cause the heavy head of the Scallop to flop around (plus the curved caseback also helps a lot in this regard). I also have the rounded Engineer from Strapcode and it is a top tier combo, but the NATO is comfier and looks more professional if you ask me.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Few SD pics @ the lake....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Question about NATO strap for my SRP653. I didn't love the stock rubber strap and asked around about a bracelet and love the Engineer from Strapcode. But it's a heavy combo. Feel like a NATO is a good option but I want a thick leather or canvas. Preferably gray. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


don't.

the case design makes the 653/655 sit really high on the wrist when on sort of NATO or Zulu, and the thicker the strap, the higher it will sit...

i had mine on an engineer and it was great - highly recommend that combo.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bumblebee Darth...


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

The night time lit up by the glow of the Seiko sbdx014 emperor tuna...


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> don't.
> 
> the case design makes the 653/655 sit really high on the wrist when on sort of NATO or Zulu, and the thicker the strap, the higher it will sit...
> 
> i had mine on an engineer and it was great - highly recommend that combo.


Thanks

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

natural wear.....the watch has been cleaned by a professional without changing the original parts.....so lume is almost gone....


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


The Scallop on a NATO, especially if you get one of those higher quality ones, does not sit high at all. With a Zulu especially a two piece one, it would indeed, and I don't like it either.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

GTR83 said:


> The Scallop on a NATO, especially if you get one of those higher quality ones, does not sit high at all. With a Zulu especially a two piece one, it would indeed, and I don't like it either.


Yeah I can see that as an issue. Thanks.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bumblebee on leather


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bumblebee again for me today...


----------



## mjkelly (Sep 24, 2016)

Fookus, I'd trade the loss of lume for that bezel any day! Definitely a case of growing more distinguished with age. Thanks for sharing. 



Sent from my XT1094 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

Maddog, Love the bumble bee tuna! Nice pics too.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

It's funny how despite owning several other seriously good watches the Tunas seem to crawl back onto my wrist, grab firmly and refuse to let go....

I never expected to enjoy wearing these watches so much.















I've clearly fallen for the Tuna spell....


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Sharing mine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello from Greece with love!!

Tuna and nato!!










Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

YoungGPS said:


> Sharing mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are also quite nice.

Funny how people insist on calling them "Baby Tunas" when they're actually bigger than the sbbn0xx.

I used to own an SRP637, and to me they're more Monster than Tuna. Visually, that bezel aesthetics overpower the presence of a shroud IMO...


----------



## busterbones (Mar 1, 2012)

Just picked up a SBBN015 Tuna on the forum. Love it! It's actually smaller than I thought it would be, i do have a big wrist 7.5" though. Looking forward to replacing the seiko bracelet with a strapcode endmill.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Mine is coming! Be here in a week and photo shall be posted. Circa 1980 7549-7010 300m.


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

My SBBN039.


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

Got a Blue Bird Dives bezel insert in my 007. I like it!


----------



## numbernine (Aug 6, 2016)

I put my Ninja Tuna up for sale to appease the wife a bit after picking up a Sub last week, but the more I look at the shots I took for the ad the more I'm second guessing the decision. Such a handsome watch.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchsickness101 (Jun 4, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread - weird crystal issue ...can anyone help?*

Started a thread on this for some help but this may be the best place! have a look at the picture and see the crystal .... WTF? Just bought it with the box and papers etc...and this? Very hard to see in some lights but under this light and sunlight...its pretty obvious!


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

numbernine said:


> I put my Nina Tuna up for sale to appease the wife a bit after picking up a Sub last week, but the more I look at the shots I took for the ad the more I'm second guessing the decision. Such a handsome watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tunas are just as iconic as your new Sub....

Find a way to keep it...

Sell something else...... :think:

Maybe sell the wife ? :-x


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread - weird crystal issue ...can anyone help?*



watchsickness101 said:


> Started a thread on this for some help but this may be the best place! have a look at the picture and see the crystal .... WTF? Just bought it with the box and papers etc...and this? Very hard to see in some lights but under this light and sunlight...its pretty obvious!


Seems to be cracked !

If you bought it new send it back for exchange. Or take it as a perfect excuse to go sapphire if you're so inclined.


----------



## kdharani (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread - weird crystal issue ...can anyone help?*

How about this solar tuna? I've upgraded the shroud to stainless steel as well.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

which bracelet is that?



59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

stockae92 said:


> which bracelet is that?


The OEM bracelet that comes on the SBBN015 Tuna. I sourced it separately.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

JoeTritium said:


> Got a Blue Bird Dives bezel insert in my 007. I like it!


Is this an aftermarket bezel? If so, do you think it will fit an sbbn035?


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Newest pickup...finally added a Tuna









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## watchsickness101 (Jun 4, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread - weird crystal issue ...can anyone help?*



Blackdog said:


> Seems to be cracked !
> 
> If you bought it new send it back for exchange. Or take it as a perfect excuse to go sapphire if you're so inclined.


Exactly what I have done Blackdog! Domed sapphire on its way!


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Mreal75 said:


> Newest pickup...finally added a Tuna
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations !

I have to say that I'm loving the new dial/hands design just as much as the older... In my mind new is "techie", old is "classic"...


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Blackdog said:


> Congratulations !
> 
> I have to say that I'm loving the new dial/hands design just as much as the older... In my mind new is "techie", old is "classic"...
> 
> View attachment 12041090


Thanks! The lume on this thing is ridiculous! How do you like the isofrane strap on the tuna compared to the stock Seiko rubber. I'm thinking about getting a rubber strap but don't know which one to go for.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Mreal75 said:


> Thanks! The lume on this thing is ridiculous! How do you like the isofrane strap on the tuna compared to the stock Seiko rubber. I'm thinking about getting a rubber strap but don't know which one to go for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, the lume is noticeably better than the previous generation (which wasn't exactly bad to begin with).

The Iso is a very nice, quality strap. But I find it a bit thick (probably works better on the 1000m Tunas), and a pain to use the rubber keepers.

The new generation Seiko stock straps are excellent. I believe they're silicon. You can pick the SRP Turtle strap for 40euros, and IMO is pretty much the same strap of the Tunas but with a different buckle. The OEM Tuna strap is a lot more expensive.

Other popular options are the Bonetto Cinturini. The model 328 is a rubber Nato. Ridiculously comfortable.
The model 284 is a copy of the flat-vent Seiko strap. All these are made of excellent quality rubber and are (IMO) more comfortable than the ISO.
Only drawback is a very strong and persistent fake vanilla smell....


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Blackdog said:


> Yes, the lume is noticeably better than the previous generation (which wasn't exactly bad to begin with).
> 
> The Iso is a very nice, quality strap. But I find it a bit thick (probably works better on the 1000m Tunas), and a pain to use the rubber keepers.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed response. I already have a BC 284 in blue and your right, the smell can get quite annoying. I like the look of the rubber nato. I'm wondering if I will have to trim the excess after it is on the wrist. Is there enough extra strap to loop back through the keepers? I will look into the turtle straps to swap on the tuna. Thanks again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I just put mine on the zelos rubber strap and DLC buckle. You can tell from how perfectly straight it is that I just put it on. The finish on the Buckle is almost a perfect match for the Finish of the sbdb009 shroud.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Mreal75 said:


> ... I like the look of the rubber nato. I'm wondering if I will have to trim the excess after it is on the wrist. Is there enough extra strap to loop back through the keepers?


In short, no. Even if you could loop it back it will not fit through the keepers. It's designed to go through the keepers only once, but with the ribbed texture it stays put without issue.

This is what it looks like on my 7.3" wrist. This has not been trimmed.









One good thing is that it can be easily converted to a Zulu style. In this way it will not raise the watch as much over the wrist. But the strap is very thin anyway.

Very comfortable and well made. But the smell is also there...


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Blackdog said:


> In short, no. Even if you could loop it back it will not fit through the keepers. It's designed to go through the keepers only once, but with the ribbed texture it stays put without issue.
> 
> This is what it looks like on my 7.3" wrist. This has not been trimmed.
> 
> ...


Ok I'll probably just order a black BC 284 and see how that goes. I'll try to live with the vanilla smell since those straps are so comfortable. Until it gets here, the stock bracelet isn't so bad. I wish Seiko still used the one that came on the sbbn015. The newer one is a little too dressy for the Tuna IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SD Tuna!









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchsickness101 (Jun 4, 2017)

Love this watch


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

One day in and I'm loving it 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

JoeTritium said:


> Got a Blue Bird Dives bezel insert in my 007. I like it!


Looks great! Designed for the SKX? How is the fit on the Tuna?

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Grey theme


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Engineer + faux-Tuna


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Spring Drive for one more day









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## teraih (May 1, 2014)

the last watch i bought was a sub.. and i still want this tuna


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Won this 017 on the bay for a good price. Sold my 007 because I didn't think it was worth the money I paid for it, then regretted it. This is kind of my first re-buy. 
On my 6.5" wrist. If you're worried about size, it really wears smaller than the dimensions suggest.


----------



## cortez (May 10, 2015)

Saw it, wanted it, bought it... My latest addition: Ninja Tuna! Dat glow....









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

I tried on 2 new bracelets today that I bought on the bay. I think the super engineer goes really well with the Tuna. Probably too much presence for my tiny wrist but I'll give it a go.


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

DoctorWolf said:


> I tried on 2 new bracelets today that I bought on the bay. I think the super engineer goes really well with the Tuna. Probably too much presence for my tiny wrist but I'll give it a go.
> View attachment 12062810
> 
> View attachment 12062818
> ...


Beautiful combination. Is that a SBBN033? That is my favorite Tuna because I own it. 

A couple of questions please. Can you tell me your wrist size...you said it was tiny and my opinion is the watch looks outstanding on your wrist with both bracelets...and second....who makes the bracelets and where did you source them? I am considering a super engineer for my 033.

As another data point, there is a you tube video out there that suggests the super engineer out blings the incredible aesthetic of the Tuna. I disagree. The super engineer + all stainless look of the 033 to me is fantastic...prefer it to the mesh bracelet as well FWIW....my vote only.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwm9yrMU5gU#t=11.6492321

Thanks for posting the pics. Outstanding...and yes, I am a bit biased.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

DoctorWolf said:


> I tried on 2 new bracelets today that I bought on the bay. I think the super engineer goes really well with the Tuna. Probably too much presence for my tiny wrist but I'll give it a go.


No, those look just perfect on your wrist. Both the Engineer II and the mesh suits the SBBN033 perfectly. I'm still stuck with the Scallop which is even bigger than a 300m Tuna (SBBN017) but still wears small due to the curved caseback.


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

automan69 said:


> Beautiful combination. Is that a SBBN033? That is my favorite Tuna because I own it.
> 
> A couple of questions please. Can you tell me your wrist size...you said it was tiny and my opinion is the watch looks outstanding on your wrist with both bracelets...and second....who makes the bracelets and where did you source them? I am considering a super engineer for my 033.
> 
> ...


Thanks! SBBN033 yes. My wrist is 6.75", I think it looks okay but I am moving away from big watches so this combo looks massive to me.
I bought the bracelets after reading the thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/chinese-super-engineer-3503138.html
The link to the buyer is on the first page. I am very happy with the purchase but if you have smaller wrists it might not be a good idea. I have only one removable link left on the bracelet and the micro adjustment of the clasp it the shortest it can be. As mentioned on the thread the clasp is absolutely terrible though.


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

DoctorWolf said:


> Thanks! SBBN033 yes. My wrist is 6.75", I think it looks okay but I am moving away from big watches so this combo looks massive to me.
> I bought the bracelets after reading the thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/chinese-super-engineer-3503138.html
> The link to the buyer is on the first page. I am very happy with the purchase but if you have smaller wrists it might not be a good idea. I have only one removable link left on the bracelet and the micro adjustment of the clasp it the shortest it can be. As mentioned on the thread the clasp is absolutely terrible though.


Thanks for your insight DoctorWolf...
A last question please...in spite of the shortcomings of the Chinese Engineer bracelet discussed, would you buy it again? In other words, based upon the amazing pricing point of this bracelet relative to Strapcode, is the Chinese Engineer bracelet a good buy?...or you wouldn't buy it again based upon its shortcomings?

Do you find the bracelet comfortable on the wrist in combination with the 033 Tuna relative to other bracelets you have worn with the 033?

Many thanks


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

automan69 said:


> Thanks for your insight DoctorWolf...
> A last question please...in spite of the shortcomings of the Chinese Engineer bracelet discussed, would you buy it again? In other words, based upon the amazing pricing point of this bracelet relative to Strapcode, is the Chinese Engineer bracelet a good buy?...or you wouldn't buy it again based upon its shortcomings?
> 
> Do you find the bracelet comfortable on the wrist in combination with the 033 Tuna relative to other bracelets you have worn with the 033?
> ...


I have only worn the OEM strap with my tuna so I cannot say much but I find it extremely comfortable on the chinese super engineer so far. It is definitely a heavy combo but I have worn it for the whole day and I don't really feel it. Once on the wrist it is really well balanced.
I would buy it again without a doubt. But that's because I intend to swap bracelets and straps on this one. If it was to be the one and only bracelet for the watch then I would go with the strapcode (I don't know if the bracelet would be any better but the clasp on this one is the worst I have ever seen). That's why I went with the strapcode oyster on my skx007. One thing I forgot to mention is that the OEM springbars don't fit the bracelets I bought and the ones they come with don't fit the drilled holes of the tuna.


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

DoctorWolf said:


> I have only worn the OEM strap with my tuna so I cannot say much but I find it extremely comfortable on the chinese super engineer so far. It is definitely a heavy combo but I have worn it for the whole day and I don't really feel it. Once on the wrist it is really well balanced.
> I would buy it again without a doubt. But that's because I intend to swap bracelets and straps on this one. If it was to be the one and only bracelet for the watch then I would go with the strapcode (I don't know if the bracelet would be any better but the clasp on this one is the worst I have ever seen). That's why I went with the strapcode oyster on my skx007. One thing I forgot to mention is that the OEM springbars don't fit the bracelets I bought and the ones they come with don't fit the drilled holes of the tuna.


Makes sense and thanks for your comments!

PS: I wonder if a better yet economical clasp could be retrofitted to the Chinese Engineer bracelet?....which would still make it cost effective compared to the pricey Strapcode.


----------



## Adrian Markus (May 18, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


>


Which model ?

What is that in red font ? (Date)
I haven't seen that on Seiko website.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Adrian Markus said:


> Which model ?
> 
> What is that in red font ? (Date)
> I haven't seen that on Seiko website.
> ...


Hey Adrian, this is the SBBN025 and the red is the Kanji day wheel. This bad boy is more commonly known as the "Darth Tuna". ;-)


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Golden Tuna









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Everyone have a wonderful tuna weekend


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Spring Drive Saturday for me!


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

Just sent my SBBN015 to NEWW for a double domed sapphire crystal- wish me luck!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Jeffie007 said:


> Everyone have a wonderful tuna weekend
> View attachment 12087458


One of my two grail Seikos. I suspect it would look awesome on a blacked out hexad oyster bracelet. Enjoy yours my man.


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

This NOS Taiwan edition Darth Tuna from 2011 is arriving tomorrow, now do I keep it or flip it?










Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Rippa said:


> View attachment 12114418


What kind of strap is that?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

SBBN037


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> What kind of strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


24mm Maratac Zulu


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Rosenbloom said:


> SBBN037
> (image)


First time i've noticed the applied "Seiko" logo on the dial. Is it a SBBN037 only feature on the 300m tunas?
My 031 has just a basic printed Seiko logo.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

CADirk said:


> First time i've noticed the applied "Seiko" logo on the dial. Is it a SBBN037 only feature on the 300m tunas?
> My 031 has just a basic printed Seiko logo.


Actually I just noticed that my SBBN031 also has an applied logo. I think it is just harder to see on the black tunas. I noticed the edges of the "SEIKO" logo when it was under direct sunlight. I would guess that all of the newer models have it.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Even the 033 & 035 have applied logos.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Rosenbloom said:


> SBBN037
> View attachment 12126322


Never knew there is a blue dial 300m Tuna. In that lighting yours sure looks black though. Great combo with the Hexad!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> Never knew there is a blue dial 300m Tuna. In that lighting yours sure looks black though. Great combo with the Hexad!


More photos can be found here: ;-)
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sbbn-037-blue-tuna-2102178-14.html

The blue tuna is a "special" edition in Japan, less common than other 300m tunas.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Close-up of the applied "SEIKO"


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Rippa said:


> 24mm Maratac Zulu
> View attachment 12130082
> 
> View attachment 12130090


The weave on that looks great, plus your well worn version looks even better with age.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Biggles3 said:


> This NOS Taiwan edition Darth Tuna from 2011 is arriving tomorrow, now do I keep it or flip it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Other than the strap what is different than the regular Darth?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



valuewatchguy said:


> Other than the strap what is different than the regular Darth?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Same hands, crown, titanium case and ceramic shroud as the SBBN013 but without 'Marinemaster' on the dial. AFAIK no differences apart from that but obviously far fewer about than the SBBN013.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Mreal75 said:


> Actually I just noticed that my SBBN031 also has an applied logo. I think it is just harder to see on the black tunas. I noticed the edges of the "SEIKO" logo when it was under direct sunlight. I would guess that all of the newer models have it.


Correction on my behalf, the logo on my sbbn031 is raised form the dial, but because that dial is such a matte black, the shadow is nearly invisible.
With a good magnifying glass the ridge on the inside of the indecies is also visible, but only in direct sunlight, otherwise it appears flat.
No wonder they skipped the AR coating on the crystal, there is not much to reflect on the dial...


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Threw the 031 on a blue BC 284...super comfortable. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

Keep it. The old school hands are nicer, IMHO.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Baby Solar tunas welcomed here? Got my pretty LE sbdn043 recently from Seiya. I'm a sucker for radium vintage lume





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

The all metal sbbn007 tuna seemed like a good choice for the weight room today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Tuna Crop Circle for a hot day.


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Fookus said:


> View attachment 12164386


Real wabi on a blue tuna! ......say it isnt so! You mean not everyone babies their 300m, high torque, quartz diver?

Sweet picture!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Just picked up and black BC 284 to match the SBBN031 dial a little better. Think it's a better match than the blue 284. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Yesterday's BlueWatchMonday shot.


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

Just got my tuna back from NEWW with a sapphire double domed crystal. Great service, quick turnaround time, looks terrific!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SD600 Tuna on PVD Strapscode oyster...


----------



## Diego Ledezma (Feb 4, 2014)

Has anyone tried to brush the shroud of the SBBN033? I´m thinking in getting a tuna soon, and I´m deciding between the 031 and the 033. I like better the bezel on the 033, but I don´t like the polished shroud. Besides, If I get the 031, probably I´ll try a different bracelet, so getting the 033 in rubber and eventually a strap code bracelet seems a better choice.

Thanks


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Diego you could do it for sure... but I would vote to just buy one of these aftermarket brushed shrouds and save the polished one.
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=543379202572&ft=t&toSite=main










...mine is awaiting it's watch to return from re-luming so I haven't fitted it on yet, but several ppl here have (includine wtma and Narc'd who directed me to the link) and they have been universally happy with them to my knowledge.

This one cost $60.59 (USD) to be shipped to USA from China, so it's a pretty cost effective way to get the shroud effect you want to try without invasive work on the original.

(You can also swap bezel inserts if you wanted to go that route as well. I'm not sure where to get a proper Seiko SBBN bezel insert but any SKX sized insert should fit.)


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Diego Ledezma said:


> Has anyone tried to brush the shroud of the SBBN033? I´m thinking in getting a tuna soon, and I´m deciding between the 031 and the 033. I like better the bezel on the 033, but I don´t like the polished shroud. Besides, If I get the 031, probably I´ll try a different bracelet, so getting the 033 in rubber and eventually a strap code bracelet seems a better choice.
> 
> Thanks


I didn't brush mine, instead I replaced it with the shroud from SBBN031. Here's what it looks like with a strapcode endmill bracelet.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> I didn't brush mine, instead I replaced it with the shroud from SBBN031. Here's what it looks like with a strapcode endmill bracelet.


Ditto!

I liked the brushed steel bezel insert of the 033 but preferred the brushed steel shroud of the 031. In the end, when the 033 actually arrived with me I didn't mind the polished shroud at all, to me anyway it didn't look too flashy like I imagined it would before I actually saw it for real. I bought the brushed shroud from Taobao anyway to see how I liked it and also to have it as a spare for when/if one of them gets damaged somehow.

Here's my near identical watch to "ffnc1020's":























I put a Marinemaster clasp on it. (It's the only one with enough range of adjustment on it to actually fit over a wetsuit)








I'm also a fan of shoulderless spring bars. These are from Toxic Natos, the end extensions are nice and long and penetrate deeply into the lug for security.








...but they stop short of poking all the way through - perfect length!


----------



## Diego Ledezma (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for the input! didn't´t know about the custom shrouds! So I think that´s the way to go!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Spring Drive tuna taking a bath









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

I like the Tuna Can so much....that I am considering to buy a 033....to keep him company


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Yea I brushed the shroud of my sbbn007









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Just brushed my shroud again today. Seems to be contagious!

I have a little blast cabinet so I keep going back and forth between blasted and brushed every few months.

Brushed it this time so I can throw it on an Endmill bracelet. A brushed bracelet goes better with the brushed shroud imho.

Now I just have to come up with the cash for a Strapcode. Anyone know of a similar quality bracelet for about half the price?










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On Eulit perlon. It had been a while...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Just brushed my shroud again today. Seems to be contagious!
> 
> I have a little blast cabinet so I keep going back and forth between blasted and brushed every few months.
> 
> Brushed it this time so I can throw it on an Endmill bracelet. A brushed bracelet goes better with the brushed shroud imho.


LOL - A few more strap changes and you won't have any shroud left! :-!


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Narc'd said:


> LOL - A few more strap changes and you won't have any shroud left! :-!


You're right - I think I'll stick with the brushed for while - really liking it.



Narc'd said:


> LOL - A few more strap changes and you won't have any shroud left! :-!












Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Been enjoying wearing this; something very different in my collection.


----------



## watchsickness101 (Jun 4, 2017)

Baby Tuna with my sumo


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Love this thing.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

7549-7009 on a Monday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Guys what you say? Looks good or not?









Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

batman1345 said:


> Guys what you say? Looks good or not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dig it - nice shoes, but for me it has to be oem rubber (what I keep on my Darth SBBN025) , isofrane, or in the case of my SBBN017 - she's mounted on a SBBN015 bracelet. If I want to roll 'tool' - I'd slap on a 3 ring maratac zulu.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

hooliganjrs said:


> I dig it - nice shoes, but for me it has to be oem rubber (what I keep on my Darth SBBN025) , isofrane, or in the case of my SBBN017 - she's mounted on a SBBN015 bracelet. If I want to roll 'tool' - I'd slap on a 3 ring maratac zulu.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thank you for your opinion!! Yes for tuna I have oem rubber, orange isofrane, black nato, denim strap and leather ammo strap! I want bracelet from tuna 015 but it is so expensive for me this time... tuna is fantastic watch!! I really love it!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

And some photos...










Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Narc'd said:


> Ditto!
> 
> I liked the brushed steel bezel insert of the 033 but preferred the brushed steel shroud of the 031. In the end, when the 033 actually arrived with me I didn't mind the polished shroud at all, to me anyway it didn't look too flashy like I imagined it would before I actually saw it for real. I bought the brushed shroud from Taobao anyway to see how I liked it and also to have it as a spare for when/if one of them gets damaged somehow.
> 
> ...


Where are you guys getting your spare MM300 clasps? The 033 + Endmill + MM300 clasp seems to be a worthwhile "final watch" mod project to pursue (might also be even better with a double domed sapphire crystal).


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Where are you guys getting your spare MM300 clasps?


Parts suppliers for that "build":

The MM300 clasp was from this ebay shop but they don't have one in stock at the moment, maybe keep an eye on them for new stock - also be warned, they aren't cheap! http://stores.ebay.co.uk/vallettajapan/Watch-parts-/_i.html?_fsub=14213189016&rt=nc&_ipg=192

Bracelet came from the Strapcode shop on Amazon.co.uk, shoulderless spring bars from Toxic Natos (to join both the bracelet to the watch and also to join the bracelet to the clasp) and DD sapphire came from Crystal Times, crystal gasket came from Cousinsuk.com, the aftermarket brushed shroud was from Taobao (Spreenow) Seiko Prospex 300 m diving can SBBN015 017 031 033 035 Replacement armor outer ring - SpreeNow.com, Taobao English agent that accepts PayPal and the old style embossed crown came from some other ebay shop.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

Probably one of the last shots of my beautiful 033 before I have to part ways with it to help fund the SLA017. It was my first Tuna and definitely not my last...it will be missed dearly.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Narc'd said:


> Parts suppliers for that "build":
> 
> The MM300 clasp was from this ebay shop but they don't have one in stock at the moment, maybe keep an eye on them for new stock - also be warned, they aren't cheap! http://stores.ebay.co.uk/vallettajapan/Watch-parts-/_i.html?_fsub=14213189016&rt=nc&_ipg=192
> 
> Bracelet came from the Strapcode shop on Amazon.co.uk, shoulderless spring bars from Toxic Natos (to join both the bracelet to the watch and also to join the bracelet to the clasp) and DD sapphire came from Crystal Times, crystal gasket came from Cousinsuk.com, the aftermarket brushed shroud was from Taobao (Spreenow) Seiko Prospex 300 m diving can SBBN015 017 031 033 035 Replacement armor outer ring - SpreeNow.com, Taobao English agent that accepts PayPal and the old style embossed crown came from some other ebay shop.


Thank you very much Narc'd for the very detailed response! This "build" is very versatile and will look incredible on not just the Endmill, but also the shark mesh and the Engineer bracelets as some others have also posted in this thread. Will start getting the parts for it soon! Can't beat the brushed bezel + polished shroud combo of the 033 for maximum eye catching factor.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I've decided to try a bracelet on my 007. I just bought a SBBN031 bracelet, which is the one that looks to me like the MM300 bracelet (except 22mm with flat tuna ends) and it has that same 18mm ratcheting clasp on it as far as I know. I'm not sure if I will really like this bracelet. It may be too dressy for me, I dunno yet. I do think it will go well with the aftermarket brushed shroud. It's enroute so I don't have it yet but it doesn't matter because the watch is at the 'shop' waiting to be re-lumed.

I ordered a strapcode hexad as well. If I don't like the SBBN031 bracelet I may put the Seiko clasp on the strapcode hexad but geez that would be an expensive bracelet, because I dunno how well the SBBN031 bracelet would sell without that clasp.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

If you can find one of the original bracelets for the 015 there just isn't any substitute that's better for the Tuna.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



59yukon01 said:


> If you can find one of the original bracelets for the 015 there just isn't any substitute that's better for the Tuna.


Totally agree. The bracelet on the new 031 is too blingy. I think the 015 bracelet has the right balance between tool and dress.

The only problem I have with it is the clasp. I like the extension, but I feel like it is too bulky sometimes. I wish I can find a 18mm signed Seiko clasp that is similar to the ones on Strapcode bracelets.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



ffnc1020 said:


> Totally agree. The bracelet on the new 031 is too blingy. I think the 015 bracelet has the right balance between tool and dress.
> 
> The only problem I have with it is the clasp. I like the extension, but I feel like it is too bulky sometimes. I wish I can find a 18mm signed Seiko clasp that is similar to the ones on Strapcode bracelets.


I've read some people tend not to like the racheting clasp, but I really like it on both my Tuna and MM300. Nice balance for the watch head imo.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I like the 015 bracelet but I dunno if I want to chase one. If one comes up I may try it despite these others.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



59yukon01 said:


> If you can find one of the original bracelets for the 015 there just isn't any substitute that's better for the Tuna.


I agree but what is the cost ? 300€?










Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

ffnc1020 said:


> Totally agree. The bracelet on the new 031 is too blingy. I think the 015 bracelet has the right balance between tool and dress.


Has anyone troed brushing the links of the 031 bracelet?

It would be a 10 mins work and it might tone down the bling just enough...

Just a thought.

Regarding the MM300 infamous clasp, sorry, not a fan. I think it is a good idea but a rather poor implementation.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



batman1345 said:


> I agree but what is the cost ? 300€?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I paid $200 USD two years ago, but I've seen used ones occasionally for that or less.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



GTR83 said:


> Thank you very much Narc'd for the very detailed response! This "build" is very versatile and will look incredible on not just the Endmill, but also the shark mesh and the Engineer bracelets as some others have also posted in this thread. Will start getting the parts for it soon! Can't beat the brushed bezel + polished shroud combo of the 033 for maximum eye catching factor.


I wear my sbbn007 on a yobokies anvil bracelet.... I love the look and the feel of the bracelet.... but the clasp leaves something to be desired.... any one know a good expanding 20mm clasp? (The mm300 one is 18mm)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



nikbrown said:


> I wear my sbbn007 on a yobokies anvil bracelet.... I love the look and the feel of the bracelet.... but the clasp leaves something to be desired.... any one know a good expanding 20mm clasp? (The mm300 one is 18mm)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Strapcode also makes a Citizen Promaster style expanding clasp in 20mm.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



GTR83 said:


> I think Strapcode also makes a Citizen Promaster style expanding clasp in 20mm.


Yea I've seen those.... I've heard some people complain they are bulky.... but with the tuna on the other side it may not be a problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Guys - I did a bit of a comparison of the MM clasp and the Strapcode ratcheting clasp in this thread if it's of any use: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/strapcode-bracelet-clasps-4190402.html


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



batman1345 said:


> I agree but what is the cost ? 300€?
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


I recently bought a second one from Taobao via Superbuy for 900 CNY. Plus shipping it ends up being 239 USD which I think it's not that bad.


----------



## vela13007 (Feb 6, 2015)

Some pics of my Tuna on leather from PannLshop with Sapphire Crystal and one on the original bracelet with the crystal. I am very happy. The strap is a 24mm - I didn't notch it to fit, just squeezed it on - i think the extra size suits the Tuna perfectly and give some real support.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm always surprised by how well the tuna works on various straps.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Blackdog said:


> Has anyone troed brushing the links of the 031 bracelet?
> 
> It would be a 10 mins work and it might tone down the bling just enough...
> 
> Just a thought.


That may be a really good idea. Let me get my hands on it and I may pm you to discuss it further.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Realizing that this is a watch nut's dream come true for field and water. Absolute head-jerking wow quality.

I just try not to think about returning it to Japan for service. That's not going to be fun, in my opinion. I don't want a single hand at Coserv to touch it.

It's incredible though. Very high end in every way to me, at a fraction of the cost of what little competition it has. It is my opinion that it's every bit as good, if not better, than watches like the Bathyscaphe and JLC Master. Easily. Maybe a knock for hands, but still way the heck up there.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Realizing that this is a watch nut's dream come true for field and water. Absolute head-jerking wow quality.
> 
> I just try not to think about returning it to Japan for service. That's not going to be fun, in my opinion. I don't want a single hand at Coserv to touch it.
> 
> It's incredible though. Very high end in every way to me, at a fraction of the cost of what little competition it has. It is my opinion that it's every bit as good, if not better, than watches like the Bathyscaphe and JLC Master. Easily. Maybe a knock for hands, but still way the heck up there.


Agreed, just love my SD600...running +3 right now...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> Agreed, just love my SD600...running +3 right now...


+3 per day, week, month?

My Spring Tuna is incredibly accurate as well.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Realizing that this is a watch nut's dream come true for field and water. Absolute head-jerking wow quality.
> 
> I just try not to think about returning it to Japan for service. That's not going to be fun, in my opinion. I don't want a single hand at Coserv to touch it.
> 
> It's incredible though. Very high end in every way to me, at a fraction of the cost of what little competition it has. It is my opinion that it's every bit as good, if not better, than watches like the Bathyscaphe and JLC Master. Easily. Maybe a knock for hands, but still way the heck up there.


Yup, hard understand how good it is until you handle one.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> +3 per day, week, month?
> 
> My Spring Tuna is incredibly accurate as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


sorry....

since I have had it....which would be the beginning of April

To clarify:

i set my SD by the official NIST clock the day I got it (as I do with all my watches), approx. April 3rd, and since then it has gained 3 seconds.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hard to get a clear pictures with the domed Hardlex...anyone have any tips?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



59yukon01 said:


> If you can find one of the original bracelets for the 015 there just isn't any substitute that's better for the Tuna.


Completely agree!









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> sorry....
> 
> since I have had it....which would be the beginning of April
> 
> ...


Thats what I'm talking about! The accuracy and smoothness of spring drive is almost impossible to give up once you have one. 3 seconds since april., wow!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Thats what I'm talking about! The accuracy and smoothness of spring drive is almost impossible to give up once you have one. 3 seconds since april., wow!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


the second hand glides.....has to be the smoothest out there!

hard to think of anything I don't like about the watch:
- bezel is smooth as silk, no play.
- all aligned.
- very strap versitile
- I love the handset
- scalloped case is amazing
- oh and the flashlight lume


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mreal75 said:


> Hard to get a clear pictures with the domed Hardlex...anyone have any tips?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


embrace the dome!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Mreal75 said:


> Hard to get a clear pictures with the domed Hardlex...anyone have any tips?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gave up on that, its glare glore in every photo. but funny enough that never seems to be a problem when reading the time.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

stockae92 said:


> I gave up on that, its glare glore in every photo. but funny enough that never seems to be a problem when reading the time.


I totally agree...I hardly notice it when reading the time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

TheMeasure said:


>


Errrrr.....what's this...........precious?










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Errrrr.....what's this...........precious?


Haha...I got tired of the "Prospex" logo on my crown. Decided to replace it a with a sapphire crystal, 120-click bezel, and a shroud. ;-)

Having some photoshop fun.


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

So, what do you think of this combo ?









(Taobao aftermarket shroud, of course)


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Are the taobao shrouds good?


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Blackdog said:


> So, what do you think of this combo ?
> 
> View attachment 12296122
> 
> ...


Lovely, why didn't I think of that. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## UAV-OPS (Jan 9, 2016)

Blackdog said:


> So, what do you think of this combo ?
> (Taobao aftermarket shroud, of course)


That's a whole bunch of win! Where'd you source that bracelet?


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

nsx_23 said:


> Are the taobao shrouds good?


Narc'd wrote a review somewhere back in this thread. 
In short: From 1 to 10 I'd say 9. The fit is almost perfect and the finish is very good.

Minor difference is that the top bezel access openings are exactly at 90 degs, from 12 to 3 and from 6 to 9. On the stock shroud the openings are from 11:30 to 3 and from 5:30 to 9.

Doesn't really matter in use, and visually hardly noticeable. For the price it's excellent value.

I read that some people got extra screws and an allen key with these. I bought two but never got any of that.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

UAV-OPS said:


> That's a whole bunch of win! Where'd you source that bracelet?


The mesh itself is a $30 thing off ebay (Strapsco). The mesh is fine, but the clasp was horrible...

So I replaced it with a 22mm V-Clasp from Strapcode. It's not bulky at all and has 6 microadjustment holes (no removable links on mesh....;-))


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Narc'd wrote a review somewhere back in this thread.


Here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/official-tuna-thread-455529-522.html


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

how do yous guys keep those clasps so... new looking?


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> how do yous guys keep those clasps so... new looking?


If you're asking how to avoid damage in the first place then I ain't your man! However, to remove scratches I usually use a scour pad like 3M Scotchbrite https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=scotchbrite+pad The maroon/brown stuff is what I usually use, the green stuff is finer and I'll use that too depending on the finish I want.

The important thing is to use straight strokes and go with the grain of the existing finish that you're restoring. Don't be tempted to start in one area and migrate across the surface from one side to another - rub up and down in one spot, stop and remove pad from the surface, reposition it over a little and start your straight line rubbing again.

Here's some before shots of some scratches in a clasp. I fell over on some large rocks down at the beach that were put there as coastal erosion protection and the clasp took the brunt of it (luckily not the watch!)























Here's the after shots. I wasn't trying for perfection, just trying to get it back to "good enough". When I first applied the maroon coloured pad the scratches were actually worse than I had first thought. I took some coarser 220 grit sand paper to the clasp to rough it down and remove metal faster, again using straight strokes with the paper. Then when the worst of the scratches looked gone I finished with the Scotchbrite pad. Took about 15 minutes.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Good pics! Thanks, man. That is impressive.

I've used the green pads to make a polished-hardware NATO into a brushed-hardware NATO but I've not been brave enough to take them to a bracelet yet.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

Seiko should make a Tuna withoa date and without any text on the dial except for "Seiko", then it would be even more perfect!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Well at least they have spared tunas from the Prospex X.


----------



## ChubbyPan (Jun 9, 2017)

Ah Damn It! The force was too strong so i have officially joined the club and have another one the way.

Here is the beautiful watch i just received today from a fellow WUS member:


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

ChubbyPan said:


> Ah Damn It! The force was too strong so i have officially joined the club and have another one the way.
> 
> Here is the beautiful watch i just received today from a fellow WUS member:


Congrats!
That one is a stunner, but if I had the money I would go for the SBBN033 instead. But I already have an SRP653 so I'm biased. The Scallops are very comfortable wearers and the 4R36 movement is very robust.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Happy Tuna wearing day.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Tuna day


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

I put the 033 on my monster bracelet just to get an idea of how the Tuna would look on a bracelet. I must say, i love it. Going to wear it like this for a little, while i decide on which proper lug width bracelet to get.

What would be the closest aftermarket bracelet to the monster one as i think it pairs nicely with the "bling33"


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Got a loaner SBBN033 from a friend. I have to say, I really like the size and how it looks on my weirdly shaped wrist (much bigger on the outside of the arm than the inside).


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

TexasTaucher;
What would be the closest aftermarket bracelet to the monster one as i think it pairs nicely with the "bling33"[/QUOTE said:


> I would use the bracelet from the Sbbn 015 if you can source it!! It's close in that its a seiko bracelet. If you like the monster bracelet, you can source it on ebay. A lot of the strapcode bracelets are great quality too. Just get a 22mm bracelet with straight end links and youre set! Here is my 015 bracelet on the 037. If i had to go with any other bracelet, it would be a strap code super engineer or oyster (which is more similar to the monster bracelet).


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

JUST LOVE YOUR WATCH!! You have excellent taste!


nsx_23 said:


> Tuna day


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> the second hand glides.....has to be the smoothest out there!
> 
> hard to think of anything I don't like about the watch:
> - bezel is smooth as silk, no play.
> ...


In terms of size how does it compare with the MM300 and SBBN035? I was going to get a SLA07 but held off and feel the SD Tuna offers a lot more for the price....the movement, ceramic and TI materials and at a better price


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jasd said:


> In terms of size how does it compare with the MM300 and SBBN035? I was going to get a SLA07 but held off and feel the SD Tuna offers a lot more for the price....the movement, ceramic and TI materials and at a better price


The fit and finish blow the MM300 away. The 035 is not even in the same galaxy.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Sorry for the dust on crystal!









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

kriiiss said:


> View attachment 12326431


Fantastic picture

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> The fit and finish blow the MM300 away. The 035 is not even in the same galaxy.


Rob, i agree about the 033 but explain more about the mm300.

Here is a pic of this great watch.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

nsx_23 said:


> Tuna day


Looks cute on you..
Like a Wrist Clock..

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Rob, i agree about the 033 but explain more about the mm300.
> 
> Here is a pic of this great watch.
> 
> ...


The bezel on the MM is loose, practically unusable.

Look at how close the SD second hand is to the minute markers. Tight, tight tolerances.

Yes, the MM case is finished nicely, if the brushed spine along the side is finished evenly, but the shroud on the SD is just ridiculous.

The crown is nicer and has better action on the SD.

The lume on the SD is perfectly applied. Lume on MM is "romantically sloppy".

Rarely do the MM's run like they could. The SD is always perfect in performance.

The urethane on the MM is not as good as the SD. I'm not arguing about chemistry and specs. It just isn't.

SD sits flat on the wrist. It's definitely highly evolutionary. MM sits relatively high for a dressy diver.

Sapphire vs hardlex.

Lume is better on the SD.

I've owned three SD, including the LE, and three MM. I'm keeping my SD and can't imagine buying another MM. everything is tighter and more contemporary. It just seems like a much, much better watch to me.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> The bezel on the MM is loose, practically unusable.
> 
> Look at how close the SD second hand is to the minute markers. Tight, tight tolerances.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Objectively i would agree on all counts. But i cant get over how great that the mm looks. I dont see myself selling the SD to get another mm (ive had the 001 and 012) primarily because of how much better the SD wears on wrist.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

To be honest I have even tried the MM600 and MM1000 on the same day I tried the SD Tuna and the Rose Gold Emperor. Have to agree with everything Robotaz said - even the higher tier MMs feel less nice than the 600m and 1000m Tunas. Especially due to how well the two bigger tunas sit on the wrist. Was there to fish for an SBBN033 but instead ALMOST pulled the trigger on one of these since the 033 was out of stock.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Lume on MM is "romantically sloppy".


I'm stealing this line!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ChubbyPan (Jun 9, 2017)

And i have done it again......


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

Finally took the plunge and ordered an SBBN031 from Chino. Now the waiting begins ........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nippon Rookie (Mar 11, 2016)

The combination of green dial and yellow outline indexes looks fantastic.


----------



## contango (Jul 6, 2017)

Sorry for the dumb question but, I am having a hard time finding an answer. With the SBBN025 and SBBN013 are there different versions with the Kanji day wheel and English day wheel?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

contango said:


> Sorry for the dumb question but, I am having a hard time finding an answer. With the SBBN025 and SBBN013 are there different versions with the Kanji day wheel and English day wheel?


No. Same watch. Many (most?) Seikos that have day wheels have dual language. Both the SBBN025's and SBBN013's two languages are Kanji and English. The day wheel has fourteen spaces: Kanji Sunday (Sun), English Sunday, Kanji Monday (Moon), English Monday , and so on...

You set it to which one you prefer and when it advances the day it advances two spots to the next actual day so it skips the language you haven't set it to.


----------



## contango (Jul 6, 2017)

nolte said:


> No. Same watch. Many (most?) Seikos that have day wheels have dual language. Both the SBBN025's and SBBN013's two languages are Kanji and English. The day wheel has fourteen spaces: Kanji Sunday (Sun), English Sunday, Kanji Monday (Moon), English Monday , and so on...
> 
> You set it to which one you prefer and when it advances the day it advances two spots to the next actual day so it skips the language you haven't set it to.


Thats really cool, thanks!


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

sbbn033


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

Got it. Couldn't be more impressed.


----------



## JKK (Jul 8, 2017)

Question. Just bought an SBDX013.

When I press the top of the bezel there is a small click sound (which indicates that there is a small gap between the bezel and the case). I dont have the same issue on the MM300.

Is this normal ?

The rotation and alignment of the bezel is perfect.

Best regards


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Thought a macro shot would be nice every once in a while, so ....


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

wtma said:


> Thought a macro shot would be nice every once in a while, so ....


Some lighting once in a while would help as well...lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

That shot does deserve to be seen, Here is a macro from a buddy on IG.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Some lighting once in a while would help as well...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Haha...pardon my awful photography skill. Wife just bought a camera (we're both amateurs), thought I'd play a bit with the macro lense. Next one will be better, promise!


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

wtma said:


> Haha...pardon my awful photography skill. Wife just bought a camera (we're both amateurs), thought I'd play a bit with the macro lense. Next one will be better, promise!


Lume shots work too.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

DB0954A4 said:


> Lume shots work too.


Will surely try to take some.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

wtma I like dark pics. A number of mine are dark and underexposed on purpose. =]


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Tune Day huh  Well the Emperor is happy to celebrate.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

nolte said:


>


Oh nice. What strap is that if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Tuna and orange isofrane from Greek beach
Hello to all!! 









Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

nsx_23 said:


> Oh nice. What strap is that if you don't mind me asking.


Thanks. It's a Crown and Buckle.
Their premium straps are a bit stiffer and almost glossier than most NATOs (if you've never used them) but the camo premium straps are different. They're softer and a bit more pliable. 
I think the C&B premium camo straps (both the desert and typical green camo) are the best feeling and wearing NATOs I've ever tried. I really wish I could find solid color NATOs that were the same material with the same square hardware.
I do like their solid color premiums, but the camo ones feel better.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

Tuna Can likes summer!


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

The gym watch 








Sbbn007 with orange borealis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

Seiko sbbn015.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

that's an awesome pic, joins!


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

joins said:


> View attachment 12344163
> 
> 
> Seiko sbbn015.


Jeez man, I feel so sorry for you - you must have been really gutted when your Tuna failed it's pressure test!


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

joins said:


> View attachment 12344163
> 
> 
> Seiko sbbn015.


Amazing!!! good for you!!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

joins said:


> View attachment 12344163
> 
> 
> Seiko sbbn015.


What is this? Did you boil it?


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

SBBN031


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

nolte said:


> that's an awesome pic, joins!


Thanks!


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

Narc'd said:


> Jeez man, I feel so sorry for you - you must have been really gutted when your Tuna failed it's pressure test!


Luckily the Tuna is fine! 😉😉😉


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Does anyone make an aftermarket bezel for the 300m Tunas?

Playing around with some inserts


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Can't seem to take it off my wrist. My other Seiko Dive watches are just sitting idle in the watch box.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Recently picked up another SUN019 - I sold my first one a while back to help fund a 300m Tuna. Glad to have one back on my wrist!

I know it's not a "real" Tuna - just wanted to show it off a bit. As an owner of a SBBN017 I figured I could get a one time exemption to muddy this thread up a little bit.

Will post a couple of pics later with the 017 later for comparisons sake. This watch only works on a rubber strap for me btw - can't stand the look or feel of it on the bracelet.










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Liking this look. Thanks Blackdog!!


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

wtma said:


> Liking this look. Thanks Blackdog!!


You're welcome ! Looking good !

Where did you get the blue screws ? Did they come with the shroud ?


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Blackdog said:


> You're welcome ! Looking good !
> 
> Where did you get the blue screws ? Did they come with the shroud ?


Yes, they came with the shroud along with an allen tool. I've bought maybe 3-4 taobao shrouds and each of them came with the matching screws.


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

Finally found an Orange Strap for my Tuna! Love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

6159-7010 600m Tuna


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

wtma said:


> Blackdog said:
> 
> 
> > You're welcome ! Looking good !
> ...


What can I say... Lucky you or rather unlucky me.

I bought two shrouds from taobao and never got anything but the shroud itself.


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes! We Tuna Can!


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Which tuna is better ? I still can't decide ?


----------



## cowboy (Feb 11, 2006)

boemher said:


> Which tuna is better ? I still can't decide ?


Always bet on black!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

I didn't wear this 1000m golden Tuna for months but will do tomorrow...


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Best daily wear watch in my collection, I've worn this everyday this year


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Wont fit under cuffs? Don't wear cufflinks and dress shirts then


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

boemher what brand is that light khaki NATO? I like it!


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

A tuna and a not-so-tuna


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

stockae92 said:


> A tuna and a not-so-tuna


I have almost the same combo, but a 112 and a 017. I can't believe how much bigger the Panerai looks in spite of being listed as a 44mm case. I just rejoined the Tuna club last night. I knew I was always going to since I had all my straps ready to go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Tuna017 on a sunny day 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F met Tapatalk


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

How would you compare your two tunas? I have an SBBN015 and am trying not to be a WIS and buy a second tuna. There's some poor jamoke who has been trying to sell an Emperor for a few weeks.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Back in with the Tuna!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UAV-OPS (Jan 9, 2016)

stockae92 said:


> A tuna and a not-so-tuna


Every time I see this 031 it makes me reconsider it over the 033, these watches really were made for rubber straps IMO. Speaking of, what strap is that? OEM Seiko from a different model?


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

SBBN00C


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

mariod said:


> I didn't wear this 1000m golden Tuna for months but will do tomorrow...


Is that the older quartz one? Thanks!

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

The thing that troubles me the most is the guy who owns the Tuna above, his wrist almost looks like it has turned to wood.
Anybody else have this happen?


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

GTR83 said:


> Is that the older quartz one? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Yes it is. It's a 7C46-7008 from 2002.


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

Tuna Can on the left.....and on the right
https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/the-seiko-tuna-collectors-guide


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Solomander said:


> How would you compare your two tunas? I have an SBBN015 and am trying not to be a WIS and buy a second tuna. There's some poor jamoke who has been trying to sell an Emperor for a few weeks.


They are totally different. I like the character of the SBBN015 and it's crystal and SS case and bezel, it's very versatile as you know I'm sure  I liked it so much I wanted another but didn't see the point of buying another ' SBBN 015 range ' tuna, and I prefer the Darth to the Emperor because its quartz (Tunas should be quartz right !) . The Darth is in a different league in terms of materials and finish, it's bezel is much tighter and precise it's case is nicer. The finish of the materials contrast well with each other and it has a warm feel not sterile like you would imagine. The shroud is very matte and smooth and the black titanium case has a warm hue. It also has nice little details like the lume markers are nicely framed in silver grey and it's black date wheel is attractive because it keeps the dial dark. The seconds hand is polished SS tipped and catches the light at angles and stands out. The crystal is very thick but very flat and is less characterful than the domed SBBN015's but it has a nice warm browny AR coating and when it is lit the right way the crystal disappears in a way the Hardlex crystals never seem to do.

If you are a Tuna fan I'd buy one without hesitation, it is a different watch from it's little brothers. I'd like to get SEP 653 K1 too someday


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

UAV-OPS said:


> Every time I see this 031 it makes me reconsider it over the 033, these watches really were made for rubber straps IMO. Speaking of, what strap is that? OEM Seiko from a different model?


its the OEM tuna strap, i like it on strap so much that I never wear mine on bracelet.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Do you have a URL for that chart? Thanks!


Fookus said:


> View attachment 12361179
> 
> 
> View attachment 12361183
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

boemher said:


> They are totally different. I like the character of the SBBN015 and it's crystal and SS case and bezel it's very versatile as you know I'm sure  I liked it so much I wanted another but didn't see the point of buying another ' SBBN 015 range ' tuna and I prefer the Darth to the Emperor. The Darth is in a different league in terms of materials and finish, it's bezel is much tighter and precise it's case is nicer. The finish of the materials contrast well with each other and it has a warm feel not sterile like you would imagine. The shroud is very matte and smooth and the black titanium case has a warm hue. It also has nice little details like the line markers are nicely framed in silver grey and it's black date wheel is attractive because it keeps the dial dark. The seconds hand is polished SS tipped and catches the light at angles and stands out. The crystal is very thick but very flat and is less characterful than the domed SBBN015's but it has a nice warm browny AT coating and when it is lit the right way the crystal disappears in a way the Hardlex crystals never seem to do.
> 
> If you are a Tuna fan I'd buy one without hesitation, it is a different watch from it's little brothers. I'd like to get SEP 653 K1 too someday


Did someone say Darth? These have sold at incredibly low prices (used) in the last year to 18 months. At under $1000 there is no competition with the 300m tunas in terms of value. Darth every day and twice on........ That being said mine was traded for a Spring Tuna.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Did someone say Darth? These have sold at incredibly low prices (used) in the last year to 18 months. At under $1000 there is no competition with the 300m tunas in terms of value. Darth every day and twice on........ That being said mine was traded for a Spring Tuna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Traded with the SD Tuna? Did you add cash or was it a straight trade? The Darth is a very cool watch, it's just a bit sad that Seiko never made a proper OEM bracelet option for it. Considering what you get, it's actually a more interesting value proposition than the 300m Tunas...

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Ninja Turtle?
It kinda looks like one to me but it would be better if there were actually a Ninja and a Turtle in the pic. Sadly, I have neither.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> Traded with the SD Tuna? Did you add cash or was it a straight trade? The Darth is a very cool watch, it's just a bit sad that Seiko never made a proper OEM bracelet option for it. Considering what you get, it's actually a more interesting value proposition than the 300m Tunas...
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


No not a straight trade. Actually not a trade at all. Sold the darth outright, then missed having a tuna so much that i started hunting another one. The SD tuna came up on the forums and i jumped at it. Quite a bit of difference in price though.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I'm really an idiot for selling my SBDB008. I bought it from Timeless for $3500 and flipped it for $4200. I wonder what it's worth.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> Considering what you get, it's actually a more interesting value proposition than the 300m Tunas...


It's not seriously debated, right? There's no comparison.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

As much as I appreciate the ingenuity and build quality of the SD tuna (I really really really like it. it's amazing to me,) I still don't see it or anything else replacing the pragmatic respect I have for the Darth... and that's important enough for me to keep the Darth despite any desire to get something else.

From the standpoint of environmental factors that are beyond it's control affecting it's ability to keep time... I just don't get the idea that it cares much... It keeps better time under more duress than anything else that I've been lucky enough to own.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Robotaz said:


> I'm really an idiot for selling my SBDB008. I bought it from Timeless for $3500 and flipped it for $4200. I wonder what it's worth.


$4200

edit: oh now? yeah you got me... hopefully it got you something else you wanted more...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

nolte said:


> .......It keeps better time under more duress than anything else that I've been lucky enough to own.


Oddly enough my SD Tuna keeps better time than my Darth did. I was getting about +15 seconds per month on the Darth. Not bad and never a concern for me. My SD is getting +2 to 3 sec per month. In terms of use, I can't say I put the watch under any extreme duress. Camping, Hiking, Honey-do's around the house, throwing the football around with the kids, Swimming occasionally, give the dog a bath, periodic visits to the office and construction sites. The biggest difference I noticed is that when camping/backpacking the Darth tended to snag on straps and buckles much more often than the Spring Tuna does. Both great watches.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I can see that about the shroud geo and straps and stuff. I like symmetrical puck shape of the darth shroud, but (especially on natos) I can see where it could get grabby.

I've only had the SD for a couple of weeks and so far it looks like it's +1 sec a week. So I'm guessing it'll be about +5 sec a month in the end. My darth ran -2 seconds a month when I first got it and actually paid attention to it, but I don't constantly check up on them so I have not paid much attention to it since then. I set the darth when I got he SD and it's still dead-on two weeks later so I may be less than 2 secs a month now.

Idk how much wearing or sitting affects quartz watches and idk if they settle over time, but darth was a daily wear until I got the SD and now they get swapped out quite a bit.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Also I think it's funny that not long ago I posted in a thread titled "How many tunas do you own?" and basically said the darth did it all for me and I just didn't see the need to get any more, although I really liked longstride's black-bezel-insert sbbn007.

That wasn't more than a few weeks ago and now I have three. I'm not an impulse buyer so idk what's happening.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Marcelo THAT is exactly what I meant on last page when I said I liked longstride's 007. Fantastic.
I've got the bezel insert to put on it when it gets back from a re-lume by Jack.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

nolte said:


> Also I think it's funny that not long ago I posted in a thread titled "How many tunas do you own?" and basically said the darth did it all for me and I just didn't see the need to get any more, although I really liked longstride's black-bezel-insert sbbn007.
> 
> That wasn't more than a few weeks ago and now I have three. I'm not an impulse buyer so idk what's happening.


Lets see all three!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Lets see all three!


SBBN007 is with Jack @ IWW for re-luming, but I hope to get it back soon.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Still wearing this Scubapro Tuna...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

So, official tuna thread people...in the forum so far people overwhelmingly like the blue. In this tuna thread, which do you prefer and prefer on me? Thanks!










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

I like the Zimbe. I still have issues with the Tuna hands...


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

^^^Stunning 😍😍😍


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Emperor has been on all week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> It's not seriously debated, right? There's no comparison.


Of course not. I've been looking at the SBDX014 but the SBBN025 seems to be more wearable, and it's a quartz so it will actually be more convenient as well. The SBBN031 on the other hand, only has affordability and an OEM bracelet on its side. But I'm a bracelet guy.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

'83 Tuna Can


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/the-seiko-tuna-collectors-guide


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Tuna Sundays


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Always fun to wear the Tuna.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On the edge of pulling the trigger









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

My S23619J Darth Tuna on a Hirsch pure. This rare Darth has the iconic two lined dial like the sbbn011 and also a signed crown like the sbbn013.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ nice marketing.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

^^^ lol, truth.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

My daily wearer doing some hard work... still looks great after more than two years of this kind of treatment ! Shroud is all scratched up, the BC 285 strap has just been renewed and the sapphire is still pristine.


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

That's how they're meant to be used, although the bezel is a bit fragile.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

41Mets said:


> On the edge of pulling the trigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my grail watch... Congrats!

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

GTR83 said:


> That's my grail watch... Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Having second thoughts so I'm going to let it sit for a while and see if it's where I really want to go.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

41Mets said:


> Having second thoughts so I'm going to let it sit for a while and see if it's where I really want to go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Yeah, to me it's either this or the SBDB013, can't seem to make up my mind because it would be a huge, possibly last, purchase for me.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Surprising just how much the bezel has endured the ongoing punishment it has had. Sure it has a couple of nicks on the black parts but really nothing to be concerned about. I strip it down every few months and clean everything with steel wool to get rid of the cement build up in the gaps.



Solomander said:


> That's how they're meant to be used, although the bezel is a bit fragile.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Silmatic said:


> Surprising just how much the bezel has endured the ongoing punishment it has had. Sure it has a couple of nicks on the black parts but really nothing to be concerned about. I strip it down every few months and clean everything with steel wool to get rid of the cement build up in the gaps.


A toothbrush is something that I use on my watches, but steelwool is for me a bit too much.
Does the steelwool leave marks, or is the metal of the case harder?


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

CADirk said:


> A toothbrush is something that I use on my watches, but steelwool is for me a bit too much.
> Does the steelwool leave marks, or is the metal of the case harder?


Only on brushed and mat parts, also use metho. The polished case back is as new. Otherwise it's a daily brush and shampoo in the shower


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Lets see all three!


007 is back and looks fantastic. quick shot sorry for the focus... =\


----------



## Nippon Rookie (Mar 11, 2016)

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

I dropped my tuna and it landed face down on a ceramic tile floor. The bezel became sticky afterwards. Took it to a local, well regarded watch repair shop and they told me that the bezel was bent and filed it down. It turns now, but is a bit loose. If I hadn't mucked up a Submariner the same way, I wouldn't have believed it. Next time I'm due for a battery change, I will have Duarte of NEWW take a look at it. In the meantime, it functions.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Solomander said:


> I dropped my tuna and it landed face down on a ceramic tile floor. The bezel became sticky afterwards. Took it to a local, well regarded watch repair shop and they told me that the bezel was bent and filed it down. It turns now, but is a bit loose. If I hadn't mucked up a Submariner the same way, I wouldn't have believed it. Next time I'm due for a battery change, I will have Duarte of NEWW take a look at it. In the meantime, it functions.


Which tuna? Just order a new bezel, and gasket.


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

It's an SBBN015. Unfortunately, I just got it back from NEWW with a sapphire crystal install. I wonder how much a new bezel costs....


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

The part No. for a SBBN015 bezel is: 86313445

They're not cheap: AUTHENTIC SEIKO Rotating Bezel 7C46-0AC0 SBBN015 Marinemaster Professional 300M | eBay


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

Narc'd said:


> The part No. for a SBBN015 bezel is: 86313445
> 
> They're not cheap: AUTHENTIC SEIKO Rotating Bezel 7C46-0AC0 SBBN015 Marinemaster Professional 300M | eBay


Wow- not worth it. I will sit tight. Getting an estimate from Duarte for the heck of it. Thanks for the link!


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Been considering buying the SBBN033 from Seiya, but have heard a few people here talk about the iffy bezel action.. Then the other day I was at my local Seiko dealer and they had one someone brought it that had bad bezel action as well... They replaced the springs and the gasket and bezel and still was not working smoothly. Has anyone else had issues with theirs?... Thanks


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

My SBBN033 bezel had no problems. The action isn't a marked step up from cheaper Seiko's though as it uses the same method of indexing. Basically, 60 indentations on the underside of the bezel and two springs to achieve 120 clicks. The 120 clicks are evenly spaced on my bezel but when turned I still get that louder click/quieter click/louder click/quieted click that every other Seiko watch I've owned had. I think this is a poor design that they persist with (along with undersized hands) and the single spring in conjunction with 120 indentations on the bezel that other watches use results in a nicer feeling bezel.

The action feels slightly smoother though, like the bezel gasket has more damping effect than that on my SKX for example. The insert itself didn't line up perfectly at 12 o'clock when I first received the watch but that was easily rectified. These watches are expensive for what they are and for the price they charge their QC should be better, eg: the bezel inserts should line up correctly. This is especially true given they are basically an ancient design and any investment costs at the beginning are well and truly recouped at this stage.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Picked up from a fellow member. It's a great piece, for sure.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Picked up from a fellow member. It's a great piece, for sure.


Congrats

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## leejudah (Feb 13, 2017)

Got a coffee shroud recently for my Tuna!


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice. I'm thinking of putting a similar colour shroud on my SBDX014....something similar to the 016 shroud.


----------



## leejudah (Feb 13, 2017)

Give it a try, you won't regret it.


nsx_23 said:


> Nice. I'm thinking of putting a similar colour shroud on my SBDX014....something similar to the 016 shroud.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Spring drive tuna


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Looking at my SD and new SBDX tunas, it is going to be very interesting to see what comes next. I wish Seiko would just end the primary concerns and issue a ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

728
Marcelo
_________________


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I have a srpa83 and I have been thinking about a stainless steel shroud.. Is there one available Thad to I could switch with my blue ceramic one? 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

My SBDX014


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Tuna by the pool today


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> I have a srpa83 and I have been thinking about a stainless steel shroud.. Is there one available Thad to I could switch with my blue ceramic one?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Here is a photo of my srpa83, do you guy's know if there are different shrouds for these?









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Don't mind the date, I am just testing Imgur and posted here to see if I have it sorted. G2G

Gav


----------



## D7002470 (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## sekoholic (Jul 30, 2017)

I have a question, does quartz movement need any service.

One of my tunas is over 20 year old, but still works perfectly.


----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

sekoholic said:


> I have a question, does quartz movement need any service.
> 
> One of my tunas is over 20 year old, but still works perfectly.


I think the general understanding is that if it works, no need to service.

Personally, I think it's a good thing that a movement can be serviced. That means that I don't need to look for a new movement!


----------



## sekoholic (Jul 30, 2017)

hi my name is ... and i'm an seikoholic









Only missing Seiko Monster SRP313J1, because it's in service.

Long time lurker, decided to join forum

Had small problem to find, how to post pictures.
To Rissei: thanks. Will ask our local Seiko service for more details when it is time to change battery.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ That strap is tight. Where do I get one?


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> ^^^ That strap is tight. Where do I get one?


Digital Camo Premium NATO - 22mm | Crown & Buckle


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks, and kriiiss is right on correct that's the strap. 
They get better with wear. Mine (ive got three.... two pvd and one brushed) came with a barely perceptible pink/red tint to them... but that has worn off and they look tan/brown neutral to me now.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow. Only $17.65. Good deal.


----------



## sekoholic (Jul 30, 2017)

guys on local forum already called it replacement for brass knuckles


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## sekoholic (Jul 30, 2017)

Mandatory lume comparison
SRP639K1 wanna be tuna, SBBN007 (22 year old), SBBN033, SBDB013


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

sekoholic how long is that after the charge?


----------



## sekoholic (Jul 30, 2017)

charged by sun light for 5-6 minutes









Two hours later, sorry for mobile photos battery in camera empty









Basically older tuna lumens are same category as monster and baby tunas.

first photo taken by mobile and noticed low quality. Picked up camera

previously posted picture which is token by camera and showing real colour of lumen is ~45 minutes after charging by sunlight.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

If that SBBN007 is 22yo and hasnt been relumed then it's doing much better than most I've seen.
Mine (21yo) looks about like yours after being relumed.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> Here is a photo of my srpa83, do you guy's know if there are different shrouds for these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think the regular Tuna shrouds will fit unfortunately. 
I would try google "metal shroud XXXXX"
Where XXXXX is your model number


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Seppia said:


> I don't think the regular Tuna shrouds will fit unfortunately.
> I would try google "metal shroud XXXXX"
> Where XXXXX is your model number


Thanks!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## sekoholic (Jul 30, 2017)

Only batteries where replaced.

However, now I am disappointed, before I were thinking what 007, monster, baby tuna equivalent of lumen power. Then I got SBBN033.

However, SD tuna showed who is king of lumen. One thing it is bright but also its long lasting and higher quality than cheaper SBBN03x series lumens.

In addition, situation moment a go.
Baby tuna and 007 is almost gone but SD is still bright.









Actually, I am shocked.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

All new tunas have a new lume material that glows like crazy. 
I've owned many watches but absolutely NOTHING comes even close.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

The lume on my SBBN025 seems to last longer than my SBDB013. I've noted numerous discussions about SBDB013 vs SBDB009 regarding 'old lume' or 'new lume' and I dunno about any of that but the lume on the SBBN025 seems different and longer lasting than the lume on the SBDB013 to me. (It makes me suspect that the SBDB013 is 'old lume.')


I'll try to charge both of them in the AM and then take a pic in a dark room 6-8hrs later for reference... but my casual perception is that for my particular samples 'new darth' > 'new SD' with regards to lume brightness and duration.


----------



## sekoholic (Jul 30, 2017)

Always when I look at my tunas, they remained me Seiko's from work place.
I think look and style of shroud is inspired by this kind of ship clock








It is hard to say, I do not think Seiko have only one batch of luminescent mass

I think they make it especially for each watch line, cheaper use one standard higher-level watches use another kind of mixture.
Can be what even smallest measurement mistakes during mixing of luminescent mass can effect different.

properly measuring brightness and lasting of lumen can be done only in laboratory condition by some light meter.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Seppia said:


> All new tunas have a new lume material that glows like crazy.
> I've owned many watches but absolutely NOTHING comes even close.


Hey, Seppia. You think you can still hang out in this thread? I thought you gave up on Tunas?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

So what do my fellow Tuna heads think about this?


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

Robotaz, you may start a ruckus in here posting a Citizen Promaster in the tuna forum! Looks great, wear it in good health


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Mbaulfinger said:


> Robotaz, you may start a ruckus in here posting a Citizen Promaster in the tuna forum! Looks great, wear it in good health


Hey, appreciation of top of the line Japanese divers is a universal trait, and we are in the Seiko/Citizen forum.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

I would like to see that Citizen next to a 300m tuna or a sbdx013/014 for size comparison.
It looks good, but unfortunately without adapters very limited strap options.


----------



## David1812 (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi guys I just pruchased a seiko snk807. And well I have been trying to change the time precisely right. And I accidentally changed the date between 9:00am and 4:00pm. And right now very time when the second hand makes a full rotation like 60 seconds. The minute hand only goes to to like for example 35.5 minutes. Should I be worried or is it fine?


----------



## David1812 (Aug 4, 2017)

And I just switched from quartz so I don't know much about automatics.


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

tuna can bros


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

undercoverbro


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

liwang22 said:


> Hey, Seppia. You think you can still hang out in this thread? I thought you gave up on Tunas?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol yes I did but the fever is still strong. I may be adding a 035 if I find one second hand...
luckily couldn't find any so far 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Seppia said:


> Lol yes I did but the fever is still strong. I may be adding a 035 if I find one second hand...
> luckily couldn't find any so far
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come back to the Club. Cute that Tuna fever. I'm back in with the 017.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I think it looks good. Too big for me but is interesting.



CADirk said:


> I would like to see that Citizen next to a 300m tuna or a sbdx013/014 for size comparison.
> It looks good, but unfortunately without adapters very limited strap options.





Robotaz said:


> Definitely a professional diver. This isn't for the faint of heart. By far the largest watch I've ever owned.
> 
> Also keep in mind the 17E does not come with a box as big, apparently, as the 09E.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ thanks!


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

liwang22 said:


> Come back to the Club. Cute that Tuna fever. I'm back in with the 017.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yes, if I find a 035 at a non-abusive price I'll spring, that's for sure


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

SBBN00C & SBBN039


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

PADI SBBN039 today


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

A couple of Tunas at work. Diving the reefs off Nungwi in Zanzibar.

SBBN035








SBBN017








....and a few pictures of fish to prove that I didn't go down there just to shoot watches ;-).
Lionfish







Another different lionfish







Butterflyfish







Angelfish


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna on the beach.


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

stockae92 said:


>


The bezel looks fantastic! Great photo.


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

I'll play...


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

nolte said:


>


Nice !! That's a 007 right ?

I most commonly see the 007s with the steel insert. Did that generation also come with the black insert from factory ? Was it a different reference or was it still SBBN007 ?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks, Blackdog. 
Yes it's an SBBN007 with an SKX007 bezel insert and a Taobao brushed shroud. Naturally I've kept the SS insert and blasted shroud for the option of reversibility.

I did this one myself but it's my understanding from talking to several people that at one point SBBN007's were modded by dealers with the dark bezel insert and sold that way from retail. longstride mentioned that Seiya did this. It's not clear to me if this was done after the SBBN015 had been announced or if it preceded all that. This watch is def older that all that and is a 1996 watch.


----------



## PinkSpid3r (Apr 3, 2014)

New clothes for the SD Tuna.
Fantastic accuracy at +12 after 2 months+ of daily wear.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

nolte said:


> Thanks, Blackdog.
> Yes it's an SBBN007 with an SKX007 bezel insert and a Taobao brushed shroud. Naturally I've kept the SS insert and blasted shroud for the option of reversibility.
> 
> I did this one myself but it's my understanding from talking to several people that at one point SBBN007's were modded by dealers with the dark bezel insert and sold that way from retail. longstride mentioned that Seiya did this. It's not clear to me if this was done after the SBBN015 had been announced or if it preceded all that. This watch is def older that all that and is a 1996 watch.


Interesting info. Thanks for the reply.

One last Q if you don't mind: does the SKX insert lock in the bezel by friction (as I believe the original does) or did you have to use double sided tape o keep it put ?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Blackdog said:


> Interesting info. Thanks for the reply.
> 
> One last Q if you don't mind: does the SKX insert lock in the bezel by friction (as I believe the original does) or did you have to use double sided tape o keep it put ?


I had to use sticky stuff. Mine didn't pop in tight enough to keep from falling out or sliding around.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sd tuna









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Just got this today, and I am so excited! It's flawless, new in box, perhaps a display model but with all the original packaging. Love the dial style, love the day/date not being crowded by a half-marker at 3. I thought the silver on the date field would be odd but it catches the light and brings life to the face like no date complication that I've seen. I absolutely love the different color on the hands - I thought I wouldn't, but turns out they compliment the subtle warm hues in my white gold wedding ring, I couldn't be luckier. And, after all these years, the lume is excellent. Not as good as the brand new sbbn035, but as good as my newish monster and that's good enough for me. My only disappointment is that it looks smaller on my wrist than my shrouded monster...perhaps a reason not to let the monster go just yet, even though they both fill the silver-retro look slot. My grail would still be a darth or automatic emperor, but THIS watch is going to keep my wrist happy for years to come, no doubt.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

cave diver said:


> Just got this today, and I am so excited! It's flawless, new in box, perhaps a display model but with all the original packaging. Love the dial style, love the day/date not being crowded by a half-marker at 3. I thought the silver on the date field would be odd but it catches the light and brings life to the face like no date complication that I've seen. I absolutely love the different color on the hands - I thought I wouldn't, but turns out they compliment the subtle warm hues in my white gold wedding ring, I couldn't be luckier. And, after all these years, the lume is excellent. Not as good as the brand new sbbn035, but as good as my newish monster and that's good enough for me. My only disappointment is that it looks smaller on my wrist than my shrouded monster...perhaps a reason not to let the monster go just yet, even though they both fill the silver-retro look slot. My grail would still be a darth or automatic emperor, but THIS watch is going to keep my wrist happy for years to come, no doubt.


That is a fantastic specimen....!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

nolte said:


>


Nice shot

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Super cool and super comfy on custom yellowdog rubber natos!!


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

cave diver said:


> Just got this today, and I am so excited! It's flawless, new in box, perhaps a display model but with all the original packaging. Love the dial style, love the day/date not being crowded by a half-marker at 3. I thought the silver on the date field would be odd but it catches the light and brings life to the face like no date complication that I've seen. I absolutely love the different color on the hands - I thought I wouldn't, but turns out they compliment the subtle warm hues in my white gold wedding ring, I couldn't be luckier. And, after all these years, the lume is excellent. Not as good as the brand new sbbn035, but as good as my newish monster and that's good enough for me. My only disappointment is that it looks smaller on my wrist than my shrouded monster...perhaps a reason not to let the monster go just yet, even though they both fill the silver-retro look slot. My grail would still be a darth or automatic emperor, but THIS watch is going to keep my wrist happy for years to come, no doubt.


An absolute Classic !
Congratulations !

My prediction is that your shrouded monster will end up seeing very little wrist time...


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Love it on the Isofrane










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Loving the polished hands. They catch the light beautifully, sometimes when I least expect it.


----------



## UAV-OPS (Jan 9, 2016)

sekoholic said:


> Always when I look at my tunas, they remained me Seiko's from work place.
> I think look and style of shroud is inspired by this kind of ship clock
> 
> It is hard to say, I do not think Seiko have only one batch of luminescent mass
> ...


Thanks for sharing the picture of that ship clock, I didn't know Seiko made those.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Last one... promise


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

cave diver said:


> Last one... promise


No, more please.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a lot of watches. Each is special in its own way.

These are STUPIDLY high quality watches. The fit and finish on the Emperors is incredible.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Robotaz said:


> I have a lot of watches. Each is special in its own way.
> 
> These are STUPIDLY high quality watches. The fit and finish on the Emperors is incredible.


If I had an emperor, it would never come off my wrist... Still love my 007, but if it were a tad bigger and auto, oh man...


----------



## leejudah (Feb 13, 2017)

cave diver said:


> Last one... promise


A very nice piece


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

idkfa said:


> No, more please.


Ok.









Trying to capture the silver date, but it's subtle, so tricky to see in my pictures so far.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I've started my Seiko Tuna Fund. When I get it, I will be just like Edie Murphy in his Ice Cream skit

I'll let you guys search the web for the skit as I don't want to get in trouble for language on the forum. 










But yep, that will be me.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Rocat said:


> I've started my Seiko Tuna Fund. When I get it, I will be just like Edie Murphy in his Ice Cream skit
> 
> I'll let you guys search the web for the skit as I don't want to get in trouble for language on the forum.
> 
> ...


Any thought as to which model?


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Rocat said:


> I've started my Seiko Tuna Fund. When I get it, I will be just like Edie Murphy in his Ice Cream skit
> 
> I'll let you guys search the web for the skit as I don't want to get in trouble for language on the forum.
> 
> ...


Lol...Eddie is hilariously funny guy, love him =))


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

idkfa said:


> Any thought as to which model?


SBBN033

Having a SKX-781 for over 10 years, high polish on a tool watch does not bother me. It was my only watch for years until I found this place. My life and bank account haven't been the same since.

I know Seiya from the Casio forum so I'd have no issues buying directly from him in Japan.

Have any of you bought a Tuna from AZ Fine Time?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Rocat said:


> SBBN033
> 
> Having a SKX-781 for over 10 years, high polish on a tool watch does not bother me. It was my only watch for years until I found this place. My life and bank account haven't been the same since.
> 
> ...


I've bought a GS SBGA031, PADI turtle, Bulova Sea King auto LE, Citizen BN7020 1000M, and probably a couple others from them.

Slow shipping, but really good to great in other regards. I have not had to rely on them for expediting GS or other JDM repairs, so I'm not sure about that.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

"Thank you for your order!"


:0


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Some Tunas..... standard and modified :-d


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

pascs said:


> Some Tunas..... standard and modified :-d


Where do you source your parts? Those bezels look nice.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Robotaz said:


> I've bought a GS SBGA031, PADI turtle, Bulova Sea King auto LE, Citizen BN7020 1000M, and probably a couple others from them.
> 
> Slow shipping, but really good to great in other regards. I have not had to rely on them for expediting GS or other JDM repairs, so I'm not sure about that.


Which Vendor are your referring too? Seiya or AZFT?

My concern is that a watch shipped from AZFT will reek of Cigar smoke since it appears (in write ups and photos) that the two business' share the same building and photos show a smoking lounge. There is a Cigar store, with a smoking lounge, in a strip mall in my home town. All the stores connected reek of Cigar smoke and so does their merchandise.

It would be nice to source from a USA based business for the sheer convenience, although Seiya's reputation is stellar.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Rocat said:


> Which Vendor are your referring too? Seiya or AZFT?
> 
> My concern is that a watch shipped from AZFT will reek of Cigar smoke since it appears (in write ups and photos) that the two business' share the same building and photos show a smoking lounge. There is a Cigar store, with a smoking lounge, in a strip mall in my home town. All the stores connected reek of Cigar smoke and so does their merchandise.
> 
> It would be nice to source from a USA based business for the sheer convenience, although Seiya's reputation is stellar.


I would bet that AZFT has figured out how to keep cigar smoke in the watch section of their store from being a problem. Ive never been there but that sounds like a problem that would have been dealt with long ago.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Rocat said:


> Which Vendor are your referring too? Seiya or AZFT?
> 
> My concern is that a watch shipped from AZFT will reek of Cigar smoke since it appears (in write ups and photos) that the two business' share the same building and photos show a smoking lounge. There is a Cigar store, with a smoking lounge, in a strip mall in my home town. All the stores connected reek of Cigar smoke and so does their merchandise.
> 
> It would be nice to source from a USA based business for the sheer convenience, although Seiya's reputation is stellar.


lol, call and ask them if their watches smell like cigars.

______________________

Disclosure: 
1. My posts are not shilling other people's stuff. 
2. I own everything in my photos and paid for it with my own money. 
3. My opinions are not influenced by any form of compensation.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Robotaz said:


> lol, call and ask them if their watches smell like cigars.
> 
> ______________________
> 
> ...


Ive purchased 3 watches from AZFT, first 2 through the mail, 3rd one I visited my sister in AZ. And went to the store, None of them smelled like cigars, although there was a very very light odor when I first walked in to the building, it is very well ventilated!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Slm643 said:


> Ive purchased 3 watches from AZFT, first 2 through the mail, 3rd one I visited my sister in AZ. And went to the store, None of them smelled like cigars, although there was a very very light odor when I first walked in to the building, it is very well ventilated!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Thanks Slm,

I've had the unfortunate experience of buying some watches off our forum and when they arrive they reek badly. I've had to replace straps on Divers and in the case of G-Shocks, complete resin sets the smell was so bad.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Rocat said:


> Thanks Slm,
> 
> I've had the unfortunate experience of buying some watches off our forum and when they arrive they reek badly. I've had to replace straps on Divers and in the case of G-Shocks, complete resin sets the smell was so bad.


I would like to find a watch dealer that also sold whiskey instead of cigars, I mean, that way all you have to do is don't go back to the watch part after the whiskey part!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

PADI tuna on the morning dog walk.....I really love the color's on this watch, and just switched it to the Orange Borealis......not sure why this version gets little love? Perhaps the PADI text over the regular marine master?..

anyway, I like it!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Maddog1970 said:


> PADI tuna on the morning dog walk.....I really love the color's on this watch, and just switched it to the Orange Borealis......not sure why this version gets little love? Perhaps the PADI text over the regular marine master?..
> 
> anyway, I like it!


I got mine last week and love the colors. It's currently on a blue Bonetto Cinturini rubber nato strap. Get them while you can...


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


WOW.. such a beautiful watch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

mike.vrdt said:


> WOW.. such a beautiful watch


Thanks! A keeper for sure.


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Looks great on NATO !


nolte said:


>


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Is that a Tissot PRS strap ?



leejudah said:


> Got a coffee shroud recently for my Tuna!


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Love this Pic !


nolte said:


>


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

I've never been a big fan of gold inserts in any watch... but on this looks pretty sweet


NegNoodles said:


> My SBDX014


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## leejudah (Feb 13, 2017)

It's a quick release strap from clockwork synergy.
https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/product-category/watch-bands/rally/



mike.vrdt said:


> Is that a Tissot PRS strap ?


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Maddog1970 said:


> PADI tuna on the morning dog walk.....I really love the color's on this watch, and just switched it to the Orange Borealis......not sure why this version gets little love? Perhaps the PADI text over the regular marine master?..
> 
> anyway, I like it!
> 
> View attachment 12425055


I can only speak for myself - I don't like PADI in general, so the logo kills it for me. More importantly (again, for me), the minute hand being red means that it will turn grey to black after reaching a depth of about 25-30ft below the surface, essentially hiding the part of the watch that theoretically is needed. Though I don't use my watch for a bottom timer or backup, and no one should, I don't like seeing function compromised for style. Of course, desk diving has no impact on the red, and I only need to enjoy my own watches. Happy that you like yours!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Seiko 300m Scubapro Tuna SBBN00C from 1999 on black Bonetto Cinturini rubber nato strap


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

A question for those with the newer SBBN031 and 033. I saw a thread that had questioned the hour hand alignment when the minute hand was at the top of the hour. It showed pictures of the hour hand lagging behind or the minute hand was 5-7 minutes past the hour when the hour hand was in the correct position. 


Is this still the case? Or has that issue been corrected? It seems that for a $1000 MSRP piece that would have been corrected before being released for production. 

Does anyone have a newer production version that can confirm whether or not that has or has not been fixed by Seiko? Not really wanting to plunk down that kind of coin for a watch that has hand alignment issues. 

Thanks


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Rocat said:


> A question for those with the newer SBBN031 and 033. I saw a thread that had questioned the hour hand alignment when the minute hand was at the top of the hour. It showed pictures of the hour hand lagging behind or the minute hand was 5-7 minutes past the hour when the hour hand was in the correct position.
> 
> Is this still the case? Or has that issue been corrected? It seems that for a $1000 MSRP piece that would have been corrected before being released for production.
> 
> ...


I have (for sale) a sbbn035 and don't see this issue at all. Everything lines up beautifully.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Rocat said:


> A question for those with the newer SBBN031 and 033. I saw a thread that had questioned the hour hand alignment when the minute hand was at the top of the hour. It showed pictures of the hour hand lagging behind or the minute hand was 5-7 minutes past the hour when the hour hand was in the correct position.
> 
> Is this still the case? Or has that issue been corrected? It seems that for a $1000 MSRP piece that would have been corrected before being released for production.
> 
> ...


Mine is from 2015 according to the serial number, and the hour hand lags about 3-5 minutes behind the minute hand when it's visible.
And it has a mark on the dial on the 3 o'clock where the basecoat of the lume has a little mark that extends beyond the lume patch.
But it's fully functional for me and no real reason to get it fixed, unless the watch will need service and all the gaskets replaced, then I will put a request to realign the hands, but keep the dial as it is.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Rocat said:


> A question for those with the newer SBBN031 and 033. I saw a thread that had questioned the hour hand alignment when the minute hand was at the top of the hour. It showed pictures of the hour hand lagging behind or the minute hand was 5-7 minutes past the hour when the hour hand was in the correct position.
> 
> Is this still the case? Or has that issue been corrected? It seems that for a $1000 MSRP piece that would have been corrected before being released for production.
> 
> ...


i have a 1yr old SBBN035 and a 3mnth old SBBN039 and no issues.....but I also own several other seikos (and have flipped many more) and never been plagued by any of the alignment issues noted elsewhere.

could be me I guess!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback folks.


----------



## UAV-OPS (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



cave diver said:


> I can only speak for myself - I don't like PADI in general, so the logo kills it for me. More importantly (again, for me), the minute hand being red means that it will turn grey to black after reaching a depth of about 25-30ft below the surface, essentially hiding the part of the watch that theoretically is needed. Though I don't use my watch for a bottom timer or backup, and no one should, I don't like seeing function compromised for style. Of course, desk diving has no impact on the red, and I only need to enjoy my own watches. Happy that you like yours!


Why wouldn't you use it for a bottom timer or even a backup?


----------



## UAV-OPS (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Rocat said:


> Which Vendor are your referring too? Seiya or AZFT?
> 
> My concern is that a watch shipped from AZFT will reek of Cigar smoke since it appears (in write ups and photos) that the two business' share the same building and photos show a smoking lounge. There is a Cigar store, with a smoking lounge, in a strip mall in my home town. All the stores connected reek of Cigar smoke and so does their merchandise.
> 
> It would be nice to source from a USA based business for the sheer convenience, although Seiya's reputation is stellar.


 One of my Giugiaro Seiko's got to Savannah, GA from Seiya's shop in Japan in 5 days ... sort of stellar if you ask me.


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

Because for $300. you can get a wrist mounted dive computer that can follow depth, time and different gas mixes.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Solomander said:


> Because for $300. you can get a wrist mounted dive computer that can follow depth, time and different gas mixes.


This. Also, complex dive profiles are impossible to track yourself, so without a computer, you have to use an abstract simplified profile and overestimate everything, potentially hugely overestimating your deco time and using up your gas. Simply, it's stupid and dangerous to use a watch in place of a computer to calculate deco.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Kept the Emperor away for too long I guess...


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

mtb2104 said:


> Kept the Emperor away for too long I guess...


Oops... time for an Isofrane?


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

mtbluger said:


>


That would look great with a green or tan NATO


----------



## mustang1970 (Jul 25, 2014)

Love the Millennium Tuna Special. I have been looking for one for years. I'm sure everytime I turn my back one comes up (that is how it goes) Sold my last Tuna, however I do really like those watches. 849 I paid, heard the hard to find one goes for 2 grand.


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

You're right. I've considered getting a green canvas, but these Seiko straps are just so comfortable.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

mtbluger said:


> You're right. I've considered getting a green canvas, but these Seiko straps are just so comfortable.


You could consider a green MN strap too, those are very comfortable as well.


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

CADirk said:


> You could consider a green MN strap too, those are very comfortable as well.


Yes, that one looks interesting as well. Thanks


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mustang1970 said:


> Love the Millennium Tuna Special. I have been looking for one for years. I'm sure everytime I turn my back one comes up (that is how it goes) Sold my last Tuna, however I do really like those watches. 849 I paid, heard the hard to find one goes for 2 grand.


What is the Millenium Tuna Special?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

The best best of the best



mtwb2104 said:


> Kept the Emperor away for too long I guess...


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Seiko is not Rolex, and even some (in very rare instances) Rolexes have been demonstrated to be misaligned. Hope for the best if there is a gross misalignment then complain. Something small I would not be concerned unless your paying $2K+. Under that threshold no one will sympathize with nitpicking. Just the hard truth regardless of brand.



Rocat said:


> A question for those with the newer SBBN031 and 033. I saw a thread that had questioned the hour hand alignment when the minute hand was at the top of the hour. It showed pictures of the hour hand lagging behind or the minute hand was 5-7 minutes past the hour when the hour hand was in the correct position.
> 
> Is this still the case? Or has that issue been corrected? It seems that for a $1000 MSRP piece that would have been corrected before being released for production.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

I am now an owner! 
My new Tuna arrived this morning, thanks to Seiya. Usually I like my dive watches on a one piece nylon band, but the size of the Emperor really goes well with a standard NATO. 
I think it looks good on this one. 
I have a 6 3/4 inch wrist FYI 
Cheers to all of you.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Spencer70 said:


> View attachment 12431481
> View attachment 12431489
> View attachment 12431493
> 
> ...


Big congrats! Looks great!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> What is the Millenium Tuna Special?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It's a watch with no work ethic and expects you to tell the time for it.;-)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> It's a watch with no work ethic and expects you to tell the time for it.;-)


My vote for post of the day goes to 59Yukon01

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

I have some old Panerai straps from when I owned a watch with a 26mm lug width. 
I have been busy today with a new PVD buckle from strap code and a craft knife so a 26mm strap fits 22mm lugs. 
What do you guys think of this?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I think it's pretty sweet. I did the same exact thing to a nylon strap...


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Icon. Congrats!



mariosd said:


> Big congrats! Looks great!


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> Kept the Emperor away for too long I guess...


Hmm thats not good. Ive heard from a few ppl who have had their stock seiko straps fail on them.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

nsx_23 said:


> Hmm thats not good. Ive heard from a few ppl who have had their stock seiko straps fail on them.


Ya... strange that the other side was fine *shrugs*


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I'd send that pic to Seiko. With the tags and wrapper on the keeper you never know they may just send you another one.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

nolte said:


> I'd send that pic to Seiko. With the tags and wrapper on the keeper you never know they may just send you another one.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Tuna017


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

On an adjusted two piece Daluca 26mm nylon strap. I burned it down to a 22mm lug width with a soldering iron. Sits a little lower on the wrist than a one piece Zulu. Lovin the Emperor!


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Talk about quick!!...


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

4 days from Japan to California. Very impressive... Anyways, I'm in love.

















































Everything lines up perfect, seconds hit their marks precisely, and the bezel action is extremely satisfying. Will be a very welcome addition to the crew.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Love love love this pic.



59yukon01 said:


>


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

bmdaia said:


> Love love love this pic.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! Occasionally I get lucky.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

This will be my iPad wallpaper. That good.



59yukon01 said:


> Thanks! Occasionally I get lucky.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I do love the grey outline on the newest tuna hands, for me the dial doesn't work as well as the older designs but I do find myself conflicted with these recent pictures - there is a lot to love about them.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Yeah, I don't understand all the static over the "arrow" hand wasn't the classic Tuna minute hand always a giant "arrow" in the first place?? All Seiko did was swap it to the hour hand in compliance with the ISO standard; which is all about diving safety. Are we complaining about the new arrow location being safer?? Because the arrow was there all along  And the silver outline as you observe is simply gorgeous and a fantastic "aesthetic" upgrade IMHO. Not to mention the new lume formula is MUCH brighter and outlasts the "classic" dial's by hours. And what about dropping the archaic date-window outline which makes the date virtually disappear; that's a huge improvement too.



cave diver said:


> I do love the grey outline on the newest tuna hands, for me the dial doesn't work as well as the older designs but I do find myself conflicted with these recent pictures - there is a lot to love about them.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

RAD!



AirWatch said:


>


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Love how the Empy shroud hides this clever mod



Spencer70 said:


> View attachment 12434877
> 
> On an adjusted two piece Daluca 26mm nylon strap. I burned it down to a 22mm lug width with a soldering iron. Sits a little lower on the wrist than a one piece Zulu. Lovin the Emperor!


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Well, I DO like the outline on the date on my 007, because it carries on the design theme of outlined markers on the quarter hours (the date being at 3). I don't mind it on the 017 either, but I do now see your point that without it the date pops. Of course, on the 007 (017 too?) the date is backed in silver, not white, so the white border sort of holds it together with the white day, aesthetically if not functionally. 

Regarding the arrow hands - I really like the old arrow minute hand, especially on the darth, and it makes more sense to me for a diver to have it there rather than the hour, because on a dive you are watching where that hand is moving along the bezel, not the hour hand. So, I don't understand why the ISO standards would push for the opposite, makes no sense to me. Still, I do like the new look ALSO. if I had the money for a darth, I would have a hard time deciding between the new lume or the old hands, though I'm sure I'd be thrilled with either. I chose the 007 over the 033/035 because I don't like the cropped little lume marker at 3 - move the date or drop the marker I say. 

I love these watches, I wish I could read something from the designers to learn about the thinking behind them.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Well you can always install the old hands on the new dial; although the lumes would not match intensity. Kinda expensive too. I prefer the new upgrades, but hated the "X" crown so I installed the signed crown from the previous model. Best of both worlds but not cheap, that is for sure. Real Tunas never are 



cave diver said:


> ..I would have a hard time deciding between the new lume or the old hands, though I'm sure I'd be thrilled with either.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> I prefer the new upgrades, but hated the "X" crown so I installed the signed crown from the previous model. Best of both worlds but not cheap, that is for sure.


I swapped mine as well. It's not so much that I hate the "X", it's just the laser etched crown was just Seiko cheaping out. If they were going down the road of marketing their Prospex "X" logo then they should have at least kept the quality of the Tuna's crown by having the "X" cast in/embossed.









SBBN033 with new "S" crown fitted:


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

Good Work!


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I liked the prospex logo at first, but when i noticed the extra little "foot" in front of the "p" I became less impressed with the design. Also, it looks too much like the XDEEP logo (which is dive gear, so not a world apart).


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

cave diver said:


> but when i noticed the extra little "foot" in front of the "p" I became less impressed


LOL! Wow.

______________________

Disclosure: 
1. My posts are not shilling other people's stuff. 
2. I own everything in my photos and paid for it with my own money. 
3. My opinions are not influenced by any form of compensation.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Glad to see I'm not alone with this mod. Someone should offer it as a turnkey watch sale. I would have an SRP (3 actually) in a flash if it weren't for that horrid cartoon "X" desecrating the otherwise beautiful dial. Good job that 33 is now perfect.



Narc'd said:


> I swapped mine as well. It's not so much that I hate the "X", it's just the laser etched crown was just Seiko cheaping out. If they were going down the road of marketing their Prospex "X" logo then they should have at least kept the quality of the Tuna's crown by having the "X" cast in/embossed.
> 
> View attachment 12437647
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

I despised the horrible cartoon "X" on first sight. It is the worst decision Seiko ever made IMHO. Ruins every tool watch it touches. Counting the seconds till it's gone.



cave diver said:


> I liked the prospex logo at first, but when i noticed the extra little "foot" in front of the "p" I became less impressed with the design. Also, it looks too much like the XDEEP logo (which is dive gear, so not a world apart).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Professional tool watch. Professional tool crown.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I'm not quite so passionate about the logo, I'm just underwhelmed. I didn't mind it on my monster. On my SBBN007, I prefer my unsigned crown to the X...the S would be nice, but have other things higher on my list.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

lume shot, glare comes with no charge


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

SBBN017 on a vintage strap.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

A little evening lume 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

It doesn't get much better than this.



Spring-Diver said:


> A little evening lume
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Morning sunshine ☀

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

PADI Tuna on a rainy day...


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

SBBN031 on MN strap in the sun.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

bmdaia said:


> It doesn't get much better than this.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks bmdaia!!! I was celebrating my wedding anniversary that night :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Fresh from the beach.

Tuna screams summer.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

you know you're a tuna nut when there is an eclipse on and you think it would make a neat tuna pic...


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

nolte said:


> you know you're a tuna nut when there is an eclipse on and you think it would make a neat tuna pic...
> 
> Potent trio!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Bladerunner LE? 



AirWatch said:


>


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## leejudah (Feb 13, 2017)

AirWatch said:


>


Really nice Golgo Tuna! Wish I had one.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

New strap, benetto something? I don't recall the name of the brand but well-loved around here. Said to be the company that makes the new isofranes. Black was sold out at Watch gecko so I got grey. It's lighter than expected but I think i dig it. It feels AMAZING, way better than my borealis isofake. If this this what isofranes feel like, I'm going to have to save up.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

cave diver said:


> New strap, benetto something? I don't recall the name of the brand but well-loved around here. Said to be the company that makes the new isofranes. Black was sold out at Watch gecko so I got grey. It's lighter than expected but I think i dig it. It feels AMAZING, way better than my borealis isofake. If this this what isofranes feel like, I'm going to have to save up.


I have tried most of the mentioned straps with my 017. And some others.

The bonetto pictured is indeed one of the most comfortable. I put the hardware from the stock rubber on it and it works great. The only thing I don't like is the strong fake vanilla smell of it...

The real Isofrane is a great strap, but not so comfy, being 22mm straight and quite thick. I think they're overpriced, specially compared to the Borealis Iso. The material on the Borealis feels pretty much the same, and if anything it is a bit more comfortable because it's thinner than the Isofrane towards the ends. Only drawback of the Borealis is the slightly too big keepers that tend to move around quite a bit. But then again the keepers on the real Iso are a pain to use, being tighter and soft rubber...

I bought the Uncleseiko waffle, but I don't like the material. It's too plasticky, like the stock band that came with the 017. And they're rather pricey.

The rubber strap I like the most these days is the Watchgecko Tropic. In comfort and looks I think it's the best.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I thought I'd hate the smell. I have an orbis Morgan that i simply cannot wear because it stinks. But, shocked by how nice the material feels, I've been wearing this one for several hours despite the smell, and I am becoming fond of it. Not like I'd seek it out, I'd still rather no scent, but I think this will work.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

cave diver said:


> I thought I'd hate the smell. I have an orbis Morgan that i simply cannot wear because it stinks. But, shocked by how nice the material feels, I've been wearing this one for several hours despite the smell, and I am becoming fond of it. Not like I'd seek it out, I'd still rather no scent, but I think this will work.


By the way, I also got the grey Bonetto flat vent like yours. While black was the obvious choice, I think grey looks fantastic with the blasted shroud of the 007/017.

I also have the Bonetto rubber nato. Smelly too, but ridiculously comfortable. And looks amazing on the Tuna !! Big drawback is that in real diving life it tends to work the springbars out of the holes. It did it to me twice, with two different watches. Fortunately none of the watches were lost because the second springbar held. But I retired it from diving use, today I stick to the Iso style for that.

For general summer use the WG Tropic is my current favourite. It also has a bit of smell, but significantly softer... I find I'm not wearing the Bonetto just because of the smell...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

bmdaia said:


> Bladerunner LE?


Golgo13 SBBN023 LE. Check this out: SBBN023 Sea Golgo13 Surfaces



leejudah said:


> Really nice Golgo Tuna! Wish I had one.


Thanks, leejudah! Yeah, to my eyes, this remains as the best looking Tuna to date. It adds color and pizzazz to the Tuna in a very classy, subtle yet bold at the same time, way. A Seiko design at its best.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Love it! Looks like something Harrison Ford would have worn in Bladerunner. Don't see these come up too often.



AirWatch said:


> Golgo13 SBBN023 LE. Check this out: SBBN023 Sea Golgo13 Surfaces
> 
> Thanks, leejudah! Yeah, to my eyes, this remains as the best looking Tuna to date. It adds color and pizzazz to the Tuna in a very classy, subtle yet bold at the same time, way. A Seiko design at its best.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

SBBN033 on a Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap from Watchgecko










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

On the same day I learn of these 300m red and black Tunas, I find one for sale. No way I can get it now, but in case others are interested: 
http://forums.watchnet.com/index.php?t=tree&goto=858038&rid=0


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

cave diver said:


> On the same day I learn of these 300m red and black Tunas, I find one for sale. No way I can get it now, but in case others are interested:
> http://forums.watchnet.com/index.php?t=tree&goto=858038&rid=0


Those were $1,000 retail.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> Those were $1,000 retail.


Ha. Someone is out to make some profit I guess!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bumblebee Darth on yellow deployment....


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Absolutely fabulous



Maddog1970 said:


> Bumblebee Darth on yellow deployment....
> 
> View attachment 12453945
> View attachment 12453947


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## leejudah (Feb 13, 2017)

AirWatch said:


> Golgo13 SBBN023 LE. Check this out: SBBN023 Sea Golgo13 Surfaces
> 
> Thanks, leejudah! Yeah, to my eyes, this remains as the best looking Tuna to date. It adds color and pizzazz to the Tuna in a very classy, subtle yet bold at the same time, way. A Seiko design at its best.


Totally agreed. Wear it in good health!

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

bmdaia said:


> Absolutely fabulous
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


thanks....have been a Darth fan forever, then they added yellow and it was just a matter of time!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## leejudah (Feb 13, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> Bumblebee Darth on yellow deployment....
> 
> View attachment 12453945
> View attachment 12453947


Nice! Another piece that's on my want list.

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## UAV-OPS (Jan 9, 2016)

cave diver said:


> On the same day I learn of these 300m red and black Tunas, I find one for sale. No way I can get it now, but in case others are interested:
> WatchNet: Trading Post: FS:Ltd 500pcs GOLGO13 Seiko Prospex Sbbn023 300m Cal.7C46 47mm Fullset


It's named after the classic Anime series, Seiko did another Golgo SE, can't remember which model though.


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Camo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sekoholic (Jul 30, 2017)

just enjoying sunset in a middle of nothing and a cold one after long work day.

















just impressed how after 3week on board where is high frequency vibration and some magnetic field watch is running just +5second compared to my tool SRP639K1 which is already -2,5 minutes


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Camping, swimming, and hiking with my 015.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Schoenzy (Apr 2, 2014)

I just joined the Tuna club this week, really impressed. For all the Seiko fans who are on the fence about the Tuna, I say you really need to try one at some time in your watch journey. I feel confident that I will always have one in my collection from this day forward.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Schoenzy said:


> I just joined the Tuna club this week, really impressed. For all the Seiko fans who are on the fence about the Tuna, I say you really need to try one at some time in your watch journey. I feel confident that I will always have one in my collection from this day forward.


Agreed. I was never intrigued by the Tuna until I was at my local Seiko dealer and they had one that a customer brought in for service. After seeing it in person I had to have one and now it's one Kenny favorites.


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

SBBN017 (with a couple of mods)


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Morning coffee ☕

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

The best value diver extension is.... a NATO 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Credited with:

- being my oldest watch
and
- really starting me down the dark rabbit hole thus is horology.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bumblebee at the beach....


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Yay got a new bracelet for the sbbn007 just in time for the kids bath time .

Been hunting for a sbbn015 bracelet for it for a while.

Can't really get into most rubber straps... so it's natos or bracelets for me most of the time.

I know because of the shroud I can get away with just a straight endlink oyster.... but for the sake of completion I really wanted an actual tuna bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

月


----------



## Simon170 (Jan 24, 2017)

I'd like to lodge a formal complaint against against 017/31/33 owners for being selfish and not selling them (to me) LOL 

Some truly amazing examples on this thread! Really cool to see them being modded as well|>


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

joined the family - new acquisition last night


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

bmdaia said:


> Absolutely fabulous
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The bumble bee is such a beauty. Nice shot man!


----------



## leejudah (Feb 13, 2017)

gaoxing84 said:


> joined the family - new acquisition last night


Congrats on your new piece!

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_4737r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

Upgraded baby tuna with black datewheel - took it from a SNK809.
Borealis cuda strap


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*

Edited

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

gaoxing84 said:


> Upgraded baby tuna with black datewheel - took it from a SNK809.
> Borealis cuda strap


Excellent mod, good idea and looks great. But that's a monster.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

leejudah said:


> Congrats on your new piece!


if you like it, he's already put it up in the sales forum :lol:


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

cave diver said:


> Excellent mod, good idea and looks great. But that's a monster.


Is it? It looks a lot more like a Baby TUna to me than a monster


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



NegNoodles said:


> Is it? It looks a lot more like a Baby TUna to me than a monster


The (current)baby tunas are solar, though some are calling the shrouded monsters baby tunas too. Also remember the rocket hands were on monsters before they came to tunas, and actually, when you look at the minute hand of the new tunas the edges come together at the tip like lips kissing, while monster minute hands come to a point. More obviously, the monster arrow hour hand is split, and the tuna arrow is not. Seiko is really running with the shrouds and experimenting with round shapes, and making the first-glance impression more tuna-ish, and their occasional forays into smaller, alternative-mov't tunas gives us room question what's what, but that's a monster with a shroud. All that said, tuna is an enthusiast-given name for the historical lineage, not an actual pedigree...


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



cave diver said:


> The (current)baby tunas are solar, though some are calling the shrouded monsters baby tunas too. Also remember the rocket hands were on monsters before they came to tunas, and actually, when you look at the minute hand of the new tunas the edges come together at the tip like lips kissing, while monster minute hands come to a point. More obviously, the monster arrow hour hand is split, and the tuna arrow is not. Seiko is really running with the shrouds and experimenting with round shapes, and making the first-glance impression more tuna-ish, and their occasional forays into smaller, alternative-mov't tunas gives us room question what's what, but that's a monster with a shroud. All that said, tuna is an enthusiast-given name for the historical lineage, not an actual pedigree...


I tend to agree, in my opinion, these are the only Tunas:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^Was wondering when someone would point that out. Monsters with a shroud are really not Tunas.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I like that chart alot. 

I applaud and thank the creator of it, but wonder if they would mind if the minor errors were corrected.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

nolte said:


> I like that chart alot.
> 
> I applaud and thank the creator of it, but wonder if they would mind if the minor errors were corrected.


I don't know, but I'd be happy to learn. Please do share.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

nolte said:


> I like that chart alot.
> 
> I applaud and thank the creator of it, but wonder if they would mind if the minor errors were corrected.


Stolen from here: https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/the-seiko-tuna-collectors-guide

If they are the creator they may be open to suggestions. :-!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

cave diver said:


> I don't know, but I'd be happy to learn. Please do share.


Just little things I've noticed in the later models...
SBBN037 description is just copied from the SBBN035... it says it has a black case and shroud. 
SBBN031 has a picture of the SBBN025.

I don't have any hangups about nicknames ("dark tuna" instead of "ninja tuna" etc) but I'm sure everyone would agree that model numbers and descriptions would best be correct.

I'm ignorant enough about some of the earlier models that I simply can't say if that info is correct or not.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

idkfa said:


> Stolen from here: https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/the-seiko-tuna-collectors-guide
> 
> If they are the creator they may be open to suggestions. :-!


Thanks!
I may send them an email. Whoever made this is obviously quite knowledgeable about the history of tunas and I suspect that the things I've noticed (mentioned above) are simply the chart-organizational equivalent of typos... completely inadvertent.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I just bought my first 300m tuna, SBBN031. AZ Fine Time emailed a 15% off code LD15. $884 with 3-yr Seiko USA warranty.

I'm pretty excited. It's just an order, so it may take a while. 

There are other nice Prospex watches on sale. Relatively speaking, great deals.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> I just bought my first 300m tuna, SBBN031. AZ Fine Time emailed a 15% off code LD15. $884 with 3-yr Seiko USA warranty.
> 
> I'm pretty excited. It's just an order, so it may take a while.
> 
> There are other nice Prospex watches on sale. Relatively speaking, great deals.


Thanks for that code. Returning to the Tuna fold soon!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

Got a new mesh strap for the 7549, since the original strap broke :roll:


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

CRAZY QUESTION - would a darth bezel swap onto a 300m tuna?? I mean, they're the same size inside the shroud, right?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bumblebee Darth on yellow ISO


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> Bumblebee Darth on yellow ISO
> 
> View attachment 12474467


For fans, only $1428 at AZFT right now. Crazy good deal.

And nice watch btw. I really like it.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Thanks for that code. Returning to the Tuna fold soon!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


You're welcome! Congrats!

15% off prices that were already Chino/Higuchi with a 3-yr AD warranty. You cannot beat that.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

cave diver said:


> CRAZY QUESTION - would a darth bezel swap onto a 300m tuna?? I mean, they're the same size inside the shroud, right?


I don't think so.
The Darth bezel is held on by the shroud. It just lifts right off when you pull the shroud. It doesn't have that lip that retains the 300m bezels.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Dark blue twilight sky is one of my favorite things...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> You're welcome! Congrats!
> 
> 15% off prices that were already Chino/Higuchi with a 3-yr AD warranty. You cannot beat that.


Did you used to work for AZFT?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



valuewatchguy said:


> Did you used to work for AZFT?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Nope, but I've bought an SBGA029, PADI turtle, Bulova Sea King auto, Citizen BN7020 zilla, now an SBBN tuna, and probably others I'm forgetting from them.

They have a better warranty at 3 yrs than most and the prices on sales are great to awesome.

Shipping is slow, but the rest is unbeatable.

Joe Kirk, manager of the Miami Seiko Boutique, was the guy who made a big footprint on this forum for AZFT when he worked for them. Big watch guy and fun to talk to. Always call the Miami boutique for GS and other nice Seikos.

http://www.watchuseek.com/an-interview-with-joe-kirk-manager-of-seiko-boutique-miami/

Edit - Also bought a Rangeman G-Shock from them.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

nolte said:


> I don't think so.
> The Darth bezel is held on by the shroud. It just lifts right off when you pull the shroud. It doesn't have that lip that retains the 300m bezels.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


I knew I'd get a good answer here. Any guess about the bezel insert?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

cave diver said:


> I knew I'd get a good answer here. Any guess about the bezel insert?


Idk. I couldn't find my calipers last night but I'll look again today and report back if noone else knows.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Joined the Tuna club , gone from not understanding the hype to - already thinking of getting another one when finances allow


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

My BLACK rubber Bonetto strap arrived in the mail today, and it's such a relief. The grey really wasn't working for me, and was starting to make me doubt the aesthetic of the watch altogether. Black is back!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

cave diver the darth insert looks bigger

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

nolte said:


> cave diver the darth insert looks bigger


*thanks very much*. what a shame. I think the darth insert was way ahead of its time, and I'd love to put one on my 007. I ordered a fumed skx insert to play with, not as nice as the darth's, but might be cool.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

cave diver said:


> *thanks very much*. what a shame. I think the darth insert was way ahead of its time, and I'd love to put one on my 007. I ordered a fumed skx insert to play with, not as nice as the darth's, but might be cool.


That's what I did with mine. I dig it.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

nolte said:


> That's what I did with mine. I dig it.


I don't suppose you have any pictures on hand? I ordered mine from Blue Bird Dives. It's sapphire, which is nice, i guess, but I would prefer matte. I don't like a lot of extra shiny surfaces. If it's super annoying I might try my precision cutting skills and fit an iPhone anti-glare film to the insert and see how that looks.

I found this (heated) thread about ceramic and sapphire options, but i'd better not say anything about them as the topic is apparently controversial:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/finding-best-lumed-bezel-insert-search-over-4387114.html


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

cool that some of your ink matches with the lume. I always wanted blue-green ink (well- before I knew about lumed watches)


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

cave diver said:


> cool that some of your ink matches with the lume. I always wanted blue-green ink (well-suited before I knew about lumed watches)


I never thought about that before..

Most of my arm is underwater so there is a lot of aqua blue and my hand is the headpiece to the Staff of Ra from Indiana Jones and has green vines behind it. I guess they do go with any lume I have. Thanks!


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Fish bowl.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

S23619J Darth Tuna.










Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

cave diver said:


> if you like it, he's already put it up in the sales forum :lol:


can't keep up or rather can't afford to keep tons of watches
whenever i buy something, i wear it, i get bored, i sell it.
that's how i run thru many watches with a given amount of money that i set aside for.

that's the way i work.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

cave diver said:


> Excellent mod, good idea and looks great. But that's a monster.


then i guess its a shrouded monster. lol


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

now i have got 2 of them - one is up for grabs


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Rare Tuna treat!



Biggles3 said:


> S23619J Darth Tuna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Classic



Dino7 said:


> Joined the Tuna club , gone from not understanding the hype to - already thinking of getting another one when finances allow


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Gorgeous



Rissei said:


> View attachment 12474371
> 
> 
> Got a new mesh strap for the 7549, since the original strap broke :roll:


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Nothing more more submersible than this



Maddog1970 said:


> Bumblebee Darth on yellow ISO
> 
> View attachment 12474467


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Simplest formula is: WR300m+ = Tuna. & <300m = no Tuna



idkfa said:


> I tend to agree, in my opinion, these are the only Tunas:
> 
> View attachment 12473141


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Flawless Tuna provenance. Simply picture perfect.



Spencer70 said:


> Morning coffee ☕
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Bravo on scoring the best Seiko bracelet ever made. Perfect match.



nikbrown said:


> Yay got a new bracelet for the sbbn007 just in time for the kids bath time .
> 
> Been hunting for a sbbn015 bracelet for it for a while.
> 
> ...


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

How the glittering jewel like Spring Drive Tuna works on brown & green NATO is quite mysterious. But it does. Magnificent.



nolte said:


>


----------



## KL Chavez (Aug 13, 2017)

Just joined the Tuna club! Couldn't be happier with the piece! Seiko SRPA99K1.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

I'd like to get a tuna 031 bracelet but can't seem to locate just yet. In the meantime I'm liking my 033 on this strapcode endmill with the clasp swapped from a monster bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> In the meantime I'm liking my 033 on this strapcode endmill with the clasp swapped from a monster bracelet.


I have the same bracelet on my 033, looks really well on the watch. I have a small wrist and purposely had no interest in the original bracelet as looking at any reviews I could find of the watch, the bracelet appears to have very long individual links which would make it harder to wrap around a skinny wrist. The End Mill articulates really well.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Narc'd said:


> I have the same bracelet on my 033, looks really well on the watch. I have a small wrist and purposely had no interest in the original bracelet as looking at any reviews I could find of the watch, the bracelet appears to have very long individual links which would make it harder to wrap around a skinny wrist. The End Mill articulates really well.


You're right,the strapcode endmill does articulate very well, is a good quality bracelet and looks really good. I'm very happy with it and beginning to think I probably won't bother looking for a tuna bracelet anymore after all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Tuna question

Is it easier/cheaper to get a 033 bezel insert for an 031 or a 031 brushed shroud for an 033?

I like the SS look of the 033 but dislike the bling of the shroud. But if we are talking about more than $100 in cost id rathet just get the 031 and live with the black insert.....which isnt bad by any means.

Thanks.....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

That's tough. I ended up going with the classic 007 because I can't stand the super-shiny shroud but also wanted the SS. I also liked the olde style dial and hands so it was an easier choice for me. If you like the new set, why not get the 33 and get the shroud bead-blasted (~$50), or maybe even trade on WUS for what you want. I might even have another SS bezel I could trade you if you get the 31... if that's interesting PM me and I'll look into it.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I got one of the aftermarket brushed shrouds from taobao and was really happy with it. 
$60 shipped to USA.
If you're wanting Seiko OEM I would assume that shroud would be much more expensive than the bezel insert, but haven't priced either.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Nighttime with my built in nightlight. The Seiko Sbdx014.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I really love the way the stainless lights up in the evening. I don't like shiny - a bright reflection can give me a migraine, and I've always been a little wary of the polished hands for that reason - but the soft glow of the SBBN007 insert and shroud, with the polished hands as the light fades is just beautiful. I ordered a black insert to play with, but it may sit in the box...








(please excuse the bugs)


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Spring drive tuna on a Borealis ISO


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Monochrome tuna dome











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Eggsy said:


> Monochrome tuna dome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that this Endmill bracelet?


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

AndrwTNT said:


> Is that this Endmill bracelet?


Not quite. 
It's the same strapcode bracelet but with straight end not curved.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

It arrived. It's a great watch. I think it fits my wardrobe preferences very well. That surprised me.










Here's a better shot showing size on my 7.5+" wrist...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Robotaz said:


> It arrived. It's a great watch. I think it fits my wardrobe preferences very well. That surprised me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Looks great.

Speaking of wardrobe preferences... it kinda looks like you're wearing a skirt in the second picture


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



AndrwTNT said:


> Congrats! Looks great.
> 
> Speaking of wardrobe preferences... it kinda looks like you're wearing a skirt in the second picture


LOL! It does! Yeah it goes with anything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Whoa


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

one hand is telling you to look at your watch and one hand is telling you to look at the road.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

No one told me the SBBN007 came with a "heads up" display function.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Drinking coffee and hanging with my bro kitty, Mike


----------



## sekoholic (Jul 30, 2017)

cave diver said:


> Whoa


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

sekoholic said:


> View attachment 12487949


Stop light.


----------



## finnwn (Oct 3, 2010)

gaoxing84 said:


> joined the family - new acquisition last night


Congrats. Very nice one


----------



## leejudah (Feb 13, 2017)

That's a nice take on reflection


cave diver said:


> Whoa


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________________


----------



## Pierce 68 (Jun 15, 2013)

My Tuna arrived today


----------



## finnwn (Oct 3, 2010)

pascs said:


> Some Tunas..... standard and modified
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

(Yukon's in the background)


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

nolte said:


> (Yukon's in the background)


Your image isn't showing up for me, don't know if others can see it.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Today I received the black and lumed bezel insert. I'm not sure if I'm going to swap it out though, it looks great but I love the silver. Here are some shots I took to consider making the move - just laid the new insert on top.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks pretty darned good to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## collossus (Apr 16, 2017)

My first tuna arrived this week, been wearing it the last few days.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=43991979

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

26mm leather, cut down to 22mm where you can't see. Love hidden lugs ❤ 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

collossus said:


> My first tuna arrived this week, been wearing it the last few days.


If anything that's a Monster, not a Tuna.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> If anything that's a Monster, not a Tuna.


Tuna is a nickname given to Seiko watches that have a shroud, the bezel has less to do with the name, imho.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> Tuna is a nickname given to Seiko watches that have a shroud, the bezel has less to do with the name, imho.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


What single thing defines the monster as the monster though?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I consider the difference to be: one is always a mid range Seiko automatic and mid range fit and finish, while the other is quartz or high end automatic with a high level fit and finish. Most people can look at a Seiko and tell immediately if the roots are Monster or Tuna.

I consider that watch to be a Monster, for what it's worth. It's a nice Monster, too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

It's the nicest Monster imo, I don't even like Monsters but I like those ones. I don't think the shroud makes it a Tuna. If it has that bezel it's a Monster to me, or is at least in that "family".


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> What single thing defines the monster as the monster though?


The bezel. Specifically it is the edge of the bezel and possibly the fact that it has no bezel insert,More like these.









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> The bezel. Specifically it is the edge of the bezel and possibly the fact that it has no bezel insert,More like these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. Which is my reasoning for why those SRP models are monsters, shroud or not.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> Exactly. Which is my reasoning for why the SRP6xx are monsters, shroud or not.


Sorry I didn't realize you were replying to colossus..

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

IMO the easiest way to determine whether a shrouded diver is a Tuna or a Monster is whether it has "professional" on the dial. After all, the whole purpose behind the Grandfather was due to the fact that a professional diver was not happy with the 6159-700X...

Either way, these are all good watches so who really cares?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Rissei said:


> IMO the easiest way to determine whether a shrouded diver is a Tuna or a Monster is whether it has "professional" on the dial. After all, the whole purpose behind the Grandfather was due to the fact that a professional diver was not happy with the 6159-700X...
> 
> Either way, these are all good watches so who really cares?


To paraphrase a legendary chief engineer " the Enterprise! No bloody a, b, c, Monster or Tuna"!!!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## collossus (Apr 16, 2017)

I stand corrected guys, monster or tuna, it's beautiful whatever the name.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

collossus said:


> I stand corrected guys, monster or tuna, it's beautiful whatever the name.


No problem! I tend to just ignore the nicknames, I really like my Seiko's I have 4 of them..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

They look like pets begging to be fed.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> They look like pets begging to be fed.


I'm taking the blue beast out for lunch and a beer today in Michigan!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
___________________


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

mms said:


> View attachment 12493701
> 
> Marcelo
> ___________________


Very nice!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

An unchallenged tuna from the heart of the Distillery District.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> An unchallenged tuna from the heart of the Distillery District.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quartz...

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> Quartz...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Sorry miss posting!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Wrong reply


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> An unchallenged tuna from the heart of the Distillery District.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They had to order mine from Seiko cause they didnt have anymore at the at the store.......waiting.....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> They had to order mine from Seiko cause they didnt have anymore at the at the store.......waiting.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


At least you got the deal. You're going to be thrilled. Patience, my friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Darth Tuna while visiting the family 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Sprinkler Tested










IG: th3measure


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

THG said:


> Darth Tuna while visiting the family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


20 thumbs up. More pics.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rem (Feb 4, 2011)

bmdaia said:


> Flawless Tuna provenance. Simply picture perfect.


Nice! Did you change to thinner spring bars or used the original ones. I'm having a hard time using natos /zulus since it becomes so tight and hard to squeeze the straps on my Emperor.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

For the record, Tunas work on women. My wife doesn't think she needs one, but the seed is planted, it looks cool on her - like a real diving tool/gauge watch - and she now knows it (5.5" wrist). Of course, now it really looks small back on my 7.2 wrist... somehow I really need to get a darth.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Tuna017


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm back in Tuna #1 mode just wearing tunas constantly.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alva josh (Jul 6, 2017)

Here's my tuna modded by jack at IWW. it's an auto with an ETA 2824


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> An unchallenged tuna from the heart of the Distillery District.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That you have so many other Tunas and are getting so excited about the 300 M models warms my heart. I would have loved an SBBN013 but it is pushing the size I can wear (my SBBN015 is absolutely perfect).


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*Picture request:* Darth tuna on wrist from 5-8 feet away.

I'm really struggling with whether I should liquidate my SBBN007 and buy a darth...the SBBN007 is so wearable, both in terms of comfort(7.2" wrist) and in easy styling with everything I wear. If I still lived in NYC, I could get away with wearing all (or nearly all) black every day, and that's where my style sense wants to go, but it's unrealistic now. SO, I've heard people say it's less comfortable than the 300m models, others say it's very comfy, some say it's wearable with anything, but others point out that silver is more flexible. Maybe a pic or two from a bit away would resolve this for me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

I just picked up my first Tuna, a 033, and am very pleased with it. The size is just about perfect for me. This one will be a keeper.

IMG_4831 by Robert Copple, on Flickr

IMG_4845 by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

cave diver said:


> *Picture request:* Darth tuna on wrist from 5-8 feet away.
> 
> I'm really struggling with whether I should liquidate my SBBN007 and buy a darth...the SBBN007 is so wearable, both in terms of comfort(7.2" wrist) and in easy styling with everything I wear. If I still lived in NYC, I could get away with wearing all (or nearly all) black every day, and that's where my style sense wants to go, but it's unrealistic now. SO, I've heard people say it's less comfortable than the 300m models, others say it's very comfy, some say it's wearable with anything, but others point out that silver is more flexible. Maybe a pic or two from a bit away would resolve this for me. Thanks in advance!


It's going to fit you well. It will be comfortable. If you like the black look, you're going to love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cave diver said:


> *Picture request:* Darth tuna on wrist from 5-8 feet away.
> 
> I'm really struggling with whether I should liquidate my SBBN007 and buy a darth...the SBBN007 is so wearable, both in terms of comfort(7.2" wrist) and in easy styling with everything I wear. If I still lived in NYC, I could get away with wearing all (or nearly all) black every day, and that's where my style sense wants to go, but it's unrealistic now. SO, I've heard people say it's less comfortable than the 300m models, others say it's very comfy, some say it's wearable with anything, but others point out that silver is more flexible. Maybe a pic or two from a bit away would resolve this for me. Thanks in advance!


Unfortunately I think you're going to have to try it to know for sure. Aesthetically I liked the Darth much more than the 300M Tunas and the ceramic shroud is really awesome when it comes to resisting scratches. But I found that it's sat too high on my 7.25 in wrist, and was really an inconvenience when doing activities like backpacking that straps could get hung up on the watch regularly. In every day wear I didn't find it to be a problem and the titanium case was very pleasant against my skin. But I use my tool watches as they should be and where the Darth was probably a fantastic dive watch it had its limitations as a field watch. Form and Function seem to collide a bit for my particular use.

Good luck

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> It's going to fit you well. It will be comfortable. If you like the black look, you're going to love it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, between the height, the black, and the price (my 007 is the most I ever spent in a watch) I am just having a real hard time with it. If I could try one on, that might be the end of it, one way or the other. Maybe I need to start a thread - "anyone in 100 miles have a darth I can try on?"


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Unfortunately I think you're going to have to try it to know for sure. Aesthetically I liked the Darth much more than the 300M Tunas and the ceramic shroud is really awesome when it comes to resisting scratches. But I found that it's sat too high on my 7.25 in wrist, and was really an inconvenience when doing activities like backpacking that straps could get hung up on the watch regularly. In every day wear I didn't find it to be a problem and the titanium case was very pleasant against my skin. But I use my tool watches as they should be and where the Darth was probably a fantastic dive watch it had its limitations as a field watch. Form and Function seem to collide a bit for my particular use.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


What strap did you wear it on? I wore both of mine on NATOs and still felt that they sat flat even with the straps under them.

If we're talking about the Darth as a field watch that is getting pulled on by straps and stuff, I'm not sure we're talking about a good role for any tuna. Just my $.02.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> What strap did you wear it on? I wore both of mine on NATOs and still felt that they sat flat even with the straps under them.
> 
> If we're talking about the Darth as a field watch that is getting pulled on by straps and stuff, I'm not sure we're talking about a good role for any tuna. Just my $.02.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It was either that or the marathon jsar and that's not any smaller even though that one is designed for military personnel.

I own dive watches but I don't dive. I do however hike, swim, bike, camp, run, mow the lawn, do yard work, clear trees, chop wood, and give the dog a bath. So you can probably see while I was looking for a high quality, good-looking, robust, do anything quartz watch with good water resistance. I'm not really a fan of digital watches so it didn't leave a lot of options.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> What strap did you wear it on? I wore both of mine on NATOs and still felt that they sat flat even with the straps under them.
> 
> If we're talking about the Darth as a field watch that is getting pulled on by straps and stuff, I'm not sure we're talking about a good role for any tuna. Just my $.02.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh I forgot I was wearing it predominantly on the stock Seiko rubber, that may have been the majority of the problem because I realize now I don't like wave vent straps. But the way the straps attached to the underside of a Darth case do contribute to some of the problem.

Maybe I should have kept it who knows, but it's long gone now. Sad thing is I picked it up a couple of years ago when the pre owned values for Darth Tunas was at a recent low. I paid less than the cost of lunch difference more for my Darth than the 03 1 that I'm waiting on. Good news is is that I bought low and sold high on that one. If I could be so lucky every time.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Darth goes with anything it is the universal soldier. Strap it down and it will slip under a dress cuff believe it or not. Try that with an Emperor! :-x



cave diver said:


> *Picture request:* Darth tuna on wrist from 5-8 feet away.
> 
> I'm really struggling with whether I should liquidate my SBBN007 and buy a darth...the SBBN007 is so wearable, both in terms of comfort(7.2" wrist) and in easy styling with everything I wear. If I still lived in NYC, I could get away with wearing all (or nearly all) black every day, and that's where my style sense wants to go, but it's unrealistic now. SO, I've heard people say it's less comfortable than the 300m models, others say it's very comfy, some say it's wearable with anything, but others point out that silver is more flexible. Maybe a pic or two from a bit away would resolve this for me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Rad bracelet.



Alva josh said:


> Here's my tuna modded by jack at IWW. it's an auto with an ETA 2824


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Hello 300m WR or greater is Tuna. 200m WR and less is not. Period end of story.



Rissei said:


> IMO the easiest way to determine whether a shrouded divexr is a Tuna or a Monster is whether it has "professional" on the dial. After all, the whole purpose behind the Grandfather was due to the fact that a professional diver was not happy with the 6159-700X...
> 
> Either way, these are all good watches so who really cares?


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Amen!



Robotaz said:


> Looks pretty darned good to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Big boy!!



Spencer70 said:


> 26mm leather, cut down to 22mm where you can't see. Love hidden lugs ❤
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Nope nope nope. 300m+ WR = Yes Tuna. | <300m WR = No Tuna.



Slm643 said:


> Tuna is a nickname given to Seiko watches that have a shroud, the bezel has less to do with the name, imho.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

The cat cat with the golden watch



Jeffie007 said:


> Drinking coffee and hanging with my bro kitty, Mike
> View attachment 12487485


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

You you want the 015 bracelet. One on recon now.



Eggsy said:


> I'd like to get a tuna 031 bracelet but can't seem to locate just yet. In the meantime I'm liking my 033 on this strapcode endmill with the clasp swapped from a monster bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Prize



Jeffie007 said:


> Nighttime with my built in nightlight. The Seiko Sbdx014.
> 
> View attachment 12481541


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Sharp!



Maddog1970 said:


> Spring drive tuna on a Borealis ISO
> 
> View attachment 12482911


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Trying on a new shroud/strap combo, looks great imo ...


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

I charged it with a LED flashlight for about 1 min. Oh wow.. The lume is insane!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

wtma said:


> Trying on a new shroud/strap combo, looks great imo ...
> 
> <zing>


crap. that's fantastic.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

bmdaia said:


> Nope nope nope. 300m+ WR = Yes Tuna. | <300m WR = No Tuna.


IYHO...

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

bmdaia said:


> Hello 300m WR or greater is Tuna. 200m WR and less is not. Period end of story.


True story
Not even my beloved shrouded Arnie in considered a Tuna










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> IYHO...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Really, I don't care about this debate -- Stars upon thars. Steeches on the beaches. I have both a 300 Tuna and a SRP639 baby tuna. Take off the shrouds. The cases are cut quite differently.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

wtma said:


> Trying on a new shroud/strap combo, looks great imo ...


Is this from the same source as the other aftermarket tuna shrouds?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

RFCII said:


> Really, I don't care about this debate -- Stars upon thars. Steeches on the beaches. I have both a 300 Tuna and a SRP639 baby tuna. Take off the shrouds. The cases are cut quite differently.


It is still just a Nickname, end of debate.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

kriiiss said:


> Is this from the same source as the other aftermarket tuna shrouds?


I'm interested to know also, where do you get aftermarket tuna shrouds, FOR TUNAS?


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

cave diver said:


> I'm interested to know also, where do you get aftermarket tuna shrouds, FOR TUNAS?


Here are two sources I've found. I may get the blue one.

https://world.taobao.com/item/543379202572.htm#detail

TUNA CAN tunacan for300m SBBN015 SBBN031 SBBN017 SBBN033 SBBN035 SBBN037 SBBN039 | eBay


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

I too have been considering buying a different shroud for my tuna. 
The taobao site is in Japanese,so I may have to try eBay. 
Unless anyone knows of any other sites? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

kriiiss said:


> Is this from the same source as the other aftermarket tuna shrouds?





cave diver said:


> I'm interested to know also, where do you get aftermarket tuna shrouds, FOR TUNAS?





RFCII said:


> Here are two sources I've found. I may get the blue one.
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/543379202572.htm#detail
> 
> TUNA CAN tunacan for300m SBBN015 SBBN031 SBBN017 SBBN033 SBBN035 SBBN037 SBBN039 | eBay





Eggsy said:


> I too have been considering buying a different shroud for my tuna.
> The taobao site is in Japanese,so I may have to try eBay.
> Unless anyone knows of any other sites?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sourced my white shroud from someone on Instagram who is going with @watch_outz handle name, can also be found on Facebook I believe. He is based in HK, I'm pretty sure he is the same guy as the one on ebay RFCII posted.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

wtma said:


> I sourced my white shroud from someone on Instagram who is going with @watch_outz handle name, can also be found on Facebook I believe. He is based in HK, I'm pretty sure he is the same guy as the one on ebay RFCII posted.


 Would you please repost your photos of your after market shrouds? Thanks!


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)

I have a contact in the uk who produces am printed shrouds
IMG_1654 by biglewie, on Flickr
TST by biglewie, on Flickr


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Tada









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

nolte said:


>


damn...now i need to go nato shopping...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Oh I forgot I was wearing it predominantly on the stock Seiko rubber, that may have been the majority of the problem because I realize now I don't like wave vent straps. But the way the straps attached to the underside of a Darth case do contribute to some of the problem.
> 
> Maybe I should have kept it who knows, but it's long gone now. Sad thing is I picked it up a couple of years ago when the pre owned values for Darth Tunas was at a recent low. I paid less than the cost of lunch difference more for my Darth than the 03 1 that I'm waiting on. Good news is is that I bought low and sold high on that one. If I could be so lucky every time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Those wavy rubber straps are bulky as hell. They just get in the way. I have never worn any of my tunas on those stock straps. Makes sense now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoang928 (Apr 11, 2008)

sbdb009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> Those wavy rubber straps are bulky as hell. They just get in the way. I have never worn any of my tunas on those stock straps. Makes sense now.


+1 those straps are like wearing a second watch. Even the new silicon, which is WAY softer and comfy, stick out a lot more than my BC flat vent and made the watch look smaller because the strap looked so big.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________________


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

That's generous too, as the original "Tuna" designation refers to the literal opening of cans of tuna which of course open from one (front) side exactly as the original 600m and now 1000m Tuna watch cases do. As opposed to all other shrouded divers that open fully apart from both the crystal and caseback sides; thus doubling the route of water ingress and severely limiting their use in saturation diving atmospheres.

Not tryin to hate on shrouded divers. But a Tuna can is a Tuna can. Literally. b-)



Slm643 said:


> IYHO...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


E


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

LED lume!b-)



Jeffie007 said:


> I charged it with a LED flashlight for about 1 min. Oh wow.. The lume is insane!
> 
> View attachment 12499205


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

mms said:


> View attachment 12503175
> View attachment 12503179
> 
> Marcelo
> _________________


 Nice collection. I guess I didn't realize that the finish on the shroud changed from the 007 to the 017 - another reason I'm happy I have a 007.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

bmdaia said:


> That's generous too, as the original "Tuna" designation refers to the literal opening of cans of tuna which of course open from one (front) side exactly as the original 600m and now 1000m Tuna watch cases do. As opposed to all other shrouded divers that open fully apart from both the crystal and caseback sides; thus doubling the route of water ingress and severely limiting their use in saturation diving atmospheres.
> 
> Not tryin to hate on shrouded divers. But a Tuna can is a Tuna can. Literally. b-)
> 
> E


That sounds like a stretch, I mean, well reasoned but it sounds like meaning tacked on retroactively. If you have an early reference, then I'd love to read it.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

cave diver said:


> That sounds like a stretch, I mean, well reasoned but it sounds like meaning tacked on retroactively. If you have an early reference, then I'd love to read it.


I would also be interested in any proof. My understanding is that it is like strapping a tuna can on your wrist.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

cave diver said:


> *Picture request:* Darth tuna on wrist from 5-8 feet away.


Here you go, camera is about 5ft away on a 6.75ish wrist. I hope this helps my friend.










IG: th3measure


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

TheMeasure said:


> Here you go, camera is about 5ft away on a 6.75ish wrist. I hope this helps my friend.
> 
> IG: th3measure


Sort of....makes it clear that I NEED one.... dammit.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

bmdaia said:


> That's generous too, as the original "Tuna" designation refers to the literal opening of cans of tuna which of course open from one (front) side exactly as the original 600m and now 1000m Tuna watch cases do. As opposed to all other shrouded divers that open fully apart from both the crystal and caseback sides; thus doubling the route of water ingress and severely limiting their use in saturation diving atmospheres.
> 
> Not tryin to hate on shrouded divers. But a Tuna can is a Tuna can. Literally. b-)
> 
> E


I think you're rationalizing what is just a nickname. One put by the users community likely based on the shape and wrist presence of the case, and not to the monocoque construction.

If your reasoning was right, the Auto MM300 would be a Tuna too....

True, by my definition above, the so called baby Tunas (SRP shrouded Monsters) would be legit Tunas too. But most fans seem to consider "real Tunas" as those belonging to the Professional diver's product family. i.e. 300m WR or higher and He safe.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I dunno that I really care what people call their watches. I guess I can understand the argument or discussion etc but it doesn't really matter to me.

To me this thread has over 600 pages of precedent with regards to what it's primary discussion and/or picture topic is. Do I get cranked when someone periodically posts a shrouded monster in here? No certainly not, but I do appreciate and prefer the historical scope of the thread.

I put the blasted shroud back on my shrouded Seiko diver watch to match a strap with blasted hardware. How fancy of me! It's been awhile since I've had the OG shroud on this thing:










Not trying to bait anyone and hopefully haven't angered either (or both) side(s) of the discussion.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Spring drive tuna


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

TheMeasure said:


> Here you go, camera is about 5ft away on a 6.75ish wrist. I hope this helps my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the exact same wrist size. Thanks to you, now my mind is set on a tuna. Next is which one to pick. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Hey Spring Drive people...
What is harder to take a good picture of?

A. The finish on the SD600 shroud
or
B. Bigfoot

It's almost like it has some inter-dimensional property that keeps it from being photographed the way it appears in real life.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

cave diver said:


> Sort of....makes it clear that I NEED one.... dammit.
> Thank you very much!





T1meout said:


> I have the exact same wrist size. Thanks to you, now my mind is set on a tuna. Next is which one to pick. Decisions, decisions.


You're both welcome. It's good to know that my crappy cell pic will potentially sell two more Tunas ?. In all seriousness I have both a 300m and a 1000m (017 & 025). I find both comfortably wearable. I also love each for different reasons and find they can coexist in a collection without being redundant. Good luck to you both in your decisions. I've posted these before, but more pics never hurt...my only other wrist shots with the Darth.



















IG: th3measure


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

True, but the "nickname" nicknames something like a tuna can. I.e. Round. Thick. Opens from one side. Etc. it's not official. It's just a nickname  But I do agree since the 300m Tunas are He rated they cannot be excluded from whatever club the 1000m belong to. And the 600m spring drive is He rated too, and opens from a case back. So really WIS should settle on "shrouded, He rated diver" for "Tuna" designation. I guess that's the most rational way.



Blackdog said:


> I think you're rationalizing what is just a nickname. One put by the users community likely based on the shape and wrist presence of the case, and not to the monocoque construction.
> 
> If your reasoning was right, the Auto MM300 would be a Tuna too....
> 
> True, by my definition above, the so called baby Tunas (SRP shrouded Monsters) would be legit Tunas too. But most fans seem to consider "real Tunas" as those belonging to the Professional diver's product family. i.e. 300m WR or higher and He safe.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

TheMeasure said:


> You're both welcome. It's good to know that my crappy cell pic will potentially sell two more Tunas 藍. In all seriousness I have both a 300m and a 1000m (017 & 025). I find both comfortably wearable. I also love each for different reasons and find they can coexist in a collection without being redundant. Good luck to you both in your decisions. I've posted these before, but more pics never hurt...my only other wrist shots with the Darth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as the lucky owner of 2 300m tuna (ninja and PADI), a 600m spring drive and a 1000m bumblebee Darth, I totally agree - there is room for all in your collection!

bumblebee below....


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## Soarer31 (Sep 13, 2017)

G'day all,
i have a 7549-7010 that's been on my wrist 24/7 for 33yrs, the glass is so badly scratched that you can't see the day/date, the bezel is unreadable 
just want to know if you can still buy new seals and gaskets to get it back the WR it used to have


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes! you find the glass on ebay, Look for seiko 7549-7010.
Below link of Crystal time: not original more excellent quality and sapphire, risk free.

https://crystaltimes.net/shop/all/vintage-divers/ct007/

Rgs 
Marcelo


----------



## Soarer31 (Sep 13, 2017)

Yes, thanks


what about seals and gaskets? Can I get new ones?
and I know I'm stretching it here....a replacement bezel???


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Soarer31 said:


> G'day all,
> i have a 7549-7010 that's been on my wrist 24/7 for 33yrs, the glass is so badly scratched that you can't see the day/date, the bezel is unreadable
> just want to know if you can still buy new seals and gaskets to get it back the WR it used to have


Any chance you could post a pic? I reckon I'm not the only one who'd get a kick out of seeing some serious wabi on a classic tuna like yours


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> what about seals and gaskets? Can I get new ones?


You definitely can get new gaskets, you should have absolutely no trouble at all:-!. I don't have time to look up a link for you at the moment but you'll get hold of them easily enough.


----------



## Soarer31 (Sep 13, 2017)

khd said:


> Any chance you could post a pic? I reckon I'm not the only one who'd get a kick out of seeing some serious wabi on a classic tuna like yours


lol , mate
ive past the watch on to my son who is a bit of a watch enthusiast , so I'm trying to help him out to get the watch restored ....yeah like I said been on my wrist for 33yrs and over those years I've worked in the trades of brickies labourer, carpenter, scaff holding , concreting.... Had it strapped on my left hand and I'm left handed!!!..... Great watch!!
i bought a fieldmaster "tuna" sbdc011....if its half as good as my old tuna... most probably see me out
cheers


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Seiko Tuna WUSers:
The big attraction of the Tuna is the shrouding.
Only have 2 watches with shrouds tho. Both Deep
Blues with Miyota movements. 9015 and OS20.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

OK, tried to look up the parts for the 7549-7010 Tuna. Here's a link to part numbers I looked up: https://service.seiko.com.au/ords/f?p=150:1:3345413729899:::::&tz=1:00

Case Back Gasket: 0C3060B0A
Glass Gasket: EZ3210B04
Rotating Bezel Gasket: 0C3660B02 (This does not seal water, it just adds friction and damping to the bezel rotation)

Please double check the above listed parts but they're correct as far as I can tell. Also and very handily the old Tuna you have is the same case as the modern ones, the above part numbers are all the same as for a brand new 300m Tuna, eg; SBBN033/031/035 (again, privided the part numbers I dug up are correct). The case back gasket is also the exact same part as that fitted to an SKX so very easy to come by.

Lastly...

Crown & Stem Gaskets: 0K0240B0A (I have no idea if these are the same as for a modern Tuna but I'm guessing so)

I've used this Aussie Ebay shop in the past, not sure if they have the relevant parts in stock at the moment, have a check.: http://stores.ebay.ie/Vintage-Time-AU


----------



## Soarer31 (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks very much Narc"d...very much appreciated


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Beautiful morning here in the desert. Fall is almost here! I've been wearing this one since I got it last week. I think I am just about done with mechanical automatics.

IMG_4852r by Robert Copple, on Flickr

IMG_4849r by Robert Copple, on Flickr

IMG_4856r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

My first Tuna. Got it this year - could do with new glass but I'm just enjoying it as it is.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Talk to Harod (Yobokies) he has bezel and hands.
Bezel : Photobucket
Hands: Photobucket
[email protected]

what about seals and gaskets? Can I get new ones?
and I know I'm stretching it here....a replacement bezel???[/QUOTE]


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

PADI tuna for the weekend......

Had a bathroom flood last week, and will be spending the weekend at Home Depot, etc, looking for new flooring!

yay!


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

SBBN 015 with watchoutz brushed brass shroud


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

boemher said:


> SBBN 015 with watchoutz brushed brass shroud
> View attachment 12510875
> 
> View attachment 12510877


Nice! is that a black dial?

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah SBBN015 is classic black dial, black bezel insert and brushed ss steel bezel. It's an awesome tuna. All Ive done is take it of the bracelet put it on a NATO and change the shroud.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Narc'd said:


> I've used this Aussie Ebay shop in the past, not sure if they have the relevant parts in stock at the moment, have a check.: http://stores.ebay.ie/Vintage-Time-AU


More props from me as well to Adrian at VTA.
Great guy and extremely knowledgeable.


----------



## larzbrah (Aug 3, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> PADI tuna for the weekend......
> 
> Had a bathroom flood last week, and will be spending the weekend at Home Depot, etc, looking for new flooring!
> 
> ...


Is that a berfine strap by chance?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

larzbrah said:


> Is that a berfine strap by chance?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, that would a steal of a strap...$20 from Amazon....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

The Quartz is still with me....afternoon change up to my Ninja








Not a mark on it, and at 2yrs old, the oldest watch in my current collection


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Buffed the shroud up a bit


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> The Quartz is still with me....afternoon change up to my Ninja
> 
> View attachment 12511511
> 
> Not a mark on it, and at 2yrs old, the oldest watch in my current collection


That looks perfect. Would you mind if I ask what your wrist size is?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

cave diver said:


> That looks perfect. Would you mind if I ask what your wrist size is?


7.5".....on a Borealis 2.0 strap....my go to summer strap on my divers!

for comparison, my spring drive on an isofran strap


----------



## Soarer31 (Sep 13, 2017)

mms said:


> Talk to Harod (Yobokies) he has bezel and hands.
> Bezel : Photobucket
> Hands: Photobucket
> [email protected]
> ...


[/QUOTE]

thanks every much
cheers


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> 7.5".....on a Borealis 2.0 strap....my go to summer strap on my divers!
> 
> for comparison, my spring drive on an isofran strap


that's wild, it looks great, they both do. But on my 7.2" wrist, the ninja looked like a toy watch. That's why the darth is #1 on my wish list, even considered 3d printing a mold to make a matte black ceramic shroud for my 007 because that's easier than justifying the darth this year. Looks like you figured it out though, even with a bigger wrist, maybe the band, or the camera perspective, dunno, but good for you.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Tuna and collie, always ready for action and dressed to impress.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Quartz is still with me.....bumblebee hanging out in the garden


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

cave diver said:


> that's wild, it looks great, they both do. But on my 7.2" wrist, the ninja looked like a toy watch. That's why the darth is #1 on my wish list, even considered 3d printing a mold to make a matte black ceramic shroud for my 007 because that's easier than justifying the darth this year. Looks like you figured it out though, even with a bigger wrist, maybe the band, or the camera perspective, dunno, but good for you.


For sure the 300m tunas are smaller and wear small compared to the Darth and spring drive......

i think ink partly due to the lug placement and how flat is sits....

the spring drive is taller, but also has a scalloped case....the Darth sitting mush higher with the mono coupe case and the hidden lugs.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## leejudah (Feb 13, 2017)

Padi Tuna









Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Saturday









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

What's the most comfortable bracelet for a 300m tuna?

I tried on a tag 200 series and came to realize that my strapcode is way more massive, heavy, and inflexible than a bracelet needs to be. I know the tuna is heavy, but with my superengineer it feels like I've weaponized my left arm. It's comfortable, by my standards _BEFORE_ wearing the tag. Now I really want to know, do I really have to spend $500 for a really great bracelet? (spoiler alert- not going to happen) What's the deal? What are the most comfortable bracelets in the $50-150 range? Are they all big brand tag, omega, etc? or are there alternatives? I asked also in the straps forum but thought tuna-wearers will have unique insights because you also know (and appreciate) the weight of the tuna

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/most-comfortable-ss-bracelet-under-$100-4534995.html#post44121505


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

cave diver said:


> What's the most comfortable bracelet for a 300m tuna?
> 
> I tried on a tag 200 series and came to realize that my strapcode is way more massive, heavy, and inflexible than a bracelet needs to be. I know the tuna is heavy, but with my superengineer it feels like I've weaponized my left arm. It's comfortable, by my standards _BEFORE_ wearing the tag. Now I really want to know, do I really have to spend $500 for a really great bracelet? (spoiler alert- not going to happen) What's the deal? What are the most comfortable bracelets in the $50-150 range? Are they all big brand tag, omega, etc? or are there alternatives? I asked also in the straps forum but thought tuna-wearers will have unique insights because you also know (and appreciate) the weight of the tuna
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/most-comfortable-ss-bracelet-under-$100-4534995.html#post44121505


I don't have experience on a tuna, but the most comfortable band I ever had was the wjean shark mesh I put on my SKX007... I bought the one with no links and cut it to my exact size, it fit like a glove and wasn't too heavy whilst still feeling pretty solid. It was also really cheap, but if I was to do it again (which I just might on my 6309) I'd get a slightly nicer clasp from strapcode or somewhere, the wjean clasp is pretty average and only has 3 micro adjust holes.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The OEM Tuna SBBN015 bracelet is the most comfortable if you can source one.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

cave diver said:


> What's the most comfortable bracelet for a 300m tuna?
> 
> I tried on a tag 200 series and came to realize that my strapcode is way more massive, heavy, and inflexible than a bracelet needs to be. I know the tuna is heavy, but with my superengineer it feels like I've weaponized my left arm. It's comfortable, by my standards _BEFORE_ wearing the tag. Now I really want to know, do I really have to spend $500 for a really great bracelet? (spoiler alert- not going to happen) What's the deal? What are the most comfortable bracelets in the $50-150 range? Are they all big brand tag, omega, etc? or are there alternatives? I asked also in the straps forum but thought tuna-wearers will have unique insights because you also know (and appreciate) the weight of the tuna
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/most-comfortable-ss-bracelet-under-$100-4534995.html#post44121505


IMO, the most comfortable metal bracelet for the 300m Tunas I have found to be this one:














The 22mm heavy mesh I bought from ebay (Strapco IIRC) for some $30 (the clasp that comes with it is just crap, but the mesh is really good). The clasp I put is a 22mm Strapcode V-Clasp, some $28. So there you go, perfect bracelet for less than $60.

You will also need some 1.8/2mm springbars for this.


----------



## Chein (Sep 1, 2017)

2 Weeks Old


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

cave diver said:


> What's the most comfortable bracelet for a 300m tuna?
> 
> I tried on a tag 200 series and came to realize that my strapcode is way more massive, heavy, and inflexible than a bracelet needs to be. I know the tuna is heavy, but with my superengineer it feels like I've weaponized my left arm. It's comfortable, by my standards _BEFORE_ wearing the tag. Now I really want to know, do I really have to spend $500 for a really great bracelet? (spoiler alert- not going to happen) What's the deal? What are the most comfortable bracelets in the $50-150 range? Are they all big brand tag, omega, etc? or are there alternatives? I asked also in the straps forum but thought tuna-wearers will have unique insights because you also know (and appreciate) the weight of the tuna
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/most-comfortable-ss-bracelet-under-$100-4534995.html#post44121505


I have used strapcode bracelets exclusively on my tunas with no issue.......

PVD super engineer and oyster on my ninja and spring drive, and a super engineer on my PADI tuna....

about my only issue is that the diashield coating on the PADI doesn't match the super engineer color exactly..

but no wieght issues


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> I have used strapcode bracelets exclusively on my tunas with no issue.......
> 
> PVD super engineer and oyster on my ninja and spring drive, and a super engineer on my PADI tuna....
> 
> ...


After looking at the "heavyweights" thread I realize I shouldn't be complaining about the weight. Still, the thickness and inflexibility sets the tag band apart.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

SBBN015


----------



## sekoholic (Jul 30, 2017)

I heard you guys like fish conserves how about this one?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SBBN031









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

lovely  what NATO is that ?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

boemher said:


> lovely  what NATO is that ?


Toxic of course

https://www.toxicnatos.com/collections/watch-straps/products/toxic-herringbone

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## leejudah (Feb 13, 2017)

My 2nd Tuna definitely not the last









Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Toxic of course
> 
> https://www.toxicnatos.com/collections/watch-straps/products/toxic-herringbone
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It could have been a Phenomenato !


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

A colleague ( who has seen this watch a million times before ) asked if it was a Rolex yesterday due to the shroud change I presume ..


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This piece really makes me smile









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Me too!


You got the old 015 bracelet! Nice

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> You got the old 015 bracelet! Nice
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks! I've had it for a couple years. Sourced it right after I got the 017. It's for sure a great bracelet.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Would anybody be so kind as to help me verify that I can use any one of these bracelets on my 033? Thank you!

https://www.strapcode.com/store/215...-tuna-button-chamfer-p-4207.html#.WcKMY63MyRs

https://www.strapcode.com/store/215...tsuit-ratchet-buckle-p-4206.html#.WcKMca3MyRs

https://www.strapcode.com/store/215...-diver-clasp-brushed-p-4204.html#.WcKNg63MyRs

Also, has anyone owned the ratcheting clasp? How do you like it?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

AndrwTNT said:


> Would anybody be so kind as to help me verify that I can use any one of these bracelets on my 033? Thank you!
> 
> https://www.strapcode.com/store/215...-tuna-button-chamfer-p-4207.html#.WcKMY63MyRs
> 
> ...


On this same note....is there an end mill that will work on the tuna?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

AndrwTNT
valuewatchguy

I noticed those you highlighted are 21.5mm
Any 22mm strapcode straight end bracelet will be ok. 
I've got the 22mm strapcode endmill with standard clasp,it's a great bracelet. 
Regarding ratcheting clasp,I have one on a strapcode super engineer. It's a handy feature and works well but its more bulky than standard clasps. 
Hope this helps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Eggsy said:


> AndrwTNT
> valuewatchguy
> 
> I noticed those you highlighted are 21.5mm
> ...


Thank you for the info!

Is the Endmill the only bracelet style that will fit? I was looking for a Super Oyster with the straight lugs to fit the 033.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

AndrwTNT

Super Oyster will fit no problem. 
I was considering that one but decided on the end mill. 
Any strapcode 22mm straight end will be ok. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



> On this same note....is there an end mill that will work on the tuna?





> Also, has anyone owned the ratcheting clasp? How do you like it?


22mm Strapcode on my 033





























I got the Strapcode ratchet clasp with the bracelet. It's fine for adjusting for when your wrist swells as it gets hot but the amount of extension available was insufficient for actual use over a wetsuit. I swapped it out for a genuine Marinemaster clasp. I did a comparison posted here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/strapcode-bracelet-clasps-4190402.html


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Thanks so much, Eggsy! Appreciate the help.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Cant find a 22mm endmill with straight end links on the strapcode site?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Narc'd said:


> 22mm Strapcode on my 033
> View attachment 12520775
> 
> View attachment 12520777
> ...


Great review, thanks for that. The Endmill actually looks great on the 033. Not sure if the Scuba Lego had anything to do with it but it's more appealing to me now for some reason... haha


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Narc'd said:


> 22mm Strapcode on my 033
> View attachment 12520775
> 
> View attachment 12520777
> ...


Interesting and informative review. 
Excellent work 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Just beautiful Narc'd! I am fortunate to own a relatively new 033 and just love it and have to say that distinctive End Mill Strap has to be the nicest strap of any ilk I have seen on a 033. I love the 033 on Italian Nitrile strap but man does that combo you have look awesome.
Great eye.


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

The Emperor on a slim NATO is not as big as you might think. MM300 is not as small either. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

nolte said:


>


in this image the SD looks more compact and manageable. very nice.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*Question for SBBN007/017 owners* - have you ever considered using a titanium bracelet? I was thinking that the color might match the blasted shroud, but can't find a straight-bar candidate that looks nice and is affordable for the experiment.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



cave diver said:


> *Question for SBBN007/017 owners* - have you ever considered using a titanium bracelet was thinking that the color might match the blasted shroud, but can't find a straight-bar candidate that looks nice and is affordable for the experiment.


Not for me, the SBBN015 bracelet is absolute perfection and does have a titanium buckle  in my experience I much prefer the heft of steel to titanium and it tends to hold better with wear and tear and refinishing if you get too many desk dives. I'm sure others here could refinish titanium but I would be afraid to tackle.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



hooliganjrs said:


> Not for me, the SBBN015 bracelet is absolute perfection and does have a titanium buckle  in my experience I much prefer the heft of steel to titanium and it tends to hold better with wear and tear and refinishing if you get too many desk dives. I'm sure others here could refinish titanium but I would be afraid to tackle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice. Where did you source your sapphire from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



liwang22 said:


> Nice. Where did you source your sapphire from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alex over at Crystaltimes. Great guy to work with 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I need to go back to rehab.

IMG_4857 by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I've just discovered (due to a concern I had about authenticity here) that there was a change in the bezel design in the SBBN007, ahead of the SBBN017.

I think it happened sometime between 2002 and 2007. With a little help, I would love to find out when exactly that happened...
*Anyone with **a SBBN** 007, can you confirm for me whether the edges of your bezel are rounded or more angular, and the year of your watch? *

Angular 2002 SBBN007 on the left, rounded 2007 SBBN007 on the right:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cave diver said:


> in this image the SD looks more compact and manageable. very nice.


The SD case design is the most comfortable and wearable of all the tunas. If it was just a couple of mm thinner it would be Perfect for me. I've thought about getting the fieldmaster sbdb015 because it seems to have the curves of the SD Tuna and thinner profile.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



RFCII said:


> I need to go back to rehab.
> 
> IMG_4857 by Robert Copple, on Flickr


Am thinking of adding a Citizen BN like yours to my collection, already have the same Tuna as you. May I ask ow do you find it size-wise compared to the Tuna? Are the lug adaptors wobble free and what is the lug-lug size with them on? Cheers


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

Where are Tuna owners having battery changes performed? What is the cost and the turn around for the service? I am on the fence between the stainless bezel and the glossy black bezel versions. This addiction never stops.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jonpod said:


> Where are Tuna owners having battery changes performed? What is the cost and the turn around for the service? I am on the fence between the stainless bezel and the glossy black bezel versions. This addiction never stops.


Jack at iww once quoted me around $80 for a battery change on a Darth tuna. That seems a little high but I don't want Skippy at the local mall Jeweler jacking with my tuna either.

I live in the Dallas-Fort Worth area and I would take my watch to Timeless luxury watches in Frisco because they are an authorized Seiko USA dealer as well as being a very very reputable watch Boutique.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sekoholic (Jul 30, 2017)

just came back from trail ride, imho best sport watch


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Bros:
Ex Prez JImmie Carter said he "lusted" over this or that. To tell the truth I've forgotten what he lusted for.
But I know which Seiko diver I lust for (after their SNE345 of course!) It's any Tuna. But Yester5's Tuna!!!
I gotta have a fire sale/flip at my house. I have 2 Deep Blue Shrouds but they ain't Seikos.
Crying over my keyboard.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



boy_wonder said:


> Am thinking of adding a Citizen BN like yours to my collection, already have the same Tuna as you. May I ask ow do you find it size-wise compared to the Tuna? Are the lug adaptors wobble free and what is the lug-lug size with them on? Cheers


Glad you asked. I think the 300m BN is a great watch and am surprised it hasn't gotten more attention on this forum. Build quality is very good and it's a real chunk of steel. In a pinch, you could take it off and use it as a club in a fight. I've had great experiences with Citizen solar and think it is the best of all worlds for an adventure watch. It would be my choice for the Zombie Apocalypse. It's about the same size as the Tuna (48mm) but heavier and taller. The Suppa adapters are rock solid. And, the price is right. Go get one.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Great shots! As a life long road biker, I like bike and watch photos. Maybe we should have a separate thread on the topic. Here's one of Ti on Ti.

IMG_0082r by Robert Copple, on Flickr



sekoholic said:


> just came back from trail ride, imho best sport watch


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



RFCII said:


> Glad you asked. I think the 300m BN is a great watch and am surprised it hasn't gotten more attention on this forum. Build quality is very good and it's a real chunk of steel. In a pinch, you could take it off and use it as a club in a fight. I've had great experiences with Citizen solar and think it is the best of all worlds for an adventure watch. It would be my choice for the Zombie Apocalypse. It's about the same size as the Tuna (48mm) but heavier and taller. The Suppa adapters are rock solid. And, the price is right. Go get one.


Thanks for the quick reply. Am pretty sure I'm going for the s/s version BN0176, my finger is hovering over the buy button continually these days. Glad to hear the suppa adaptors are solid and a good buy as the lack of strap options on these citizens was a reservation of mine. What kind of lug-to lug length is the watch with these? Would they work with a 7inch wrist?


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I don't worry much about wrist diameter. Mine are about 6.5" and I think the watch is fine. I'm not sure about what reference point use in measuring lug width. From the very end of the adapters it's about 56mm.



boy_wonder said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Am pretty sure I'm going for the s/s version BN0176, my finger is hovering over the buy button continually these days. Glad to hear the suppa adaptors are solid and a good buy as the lack of strap options on these citizens was a reservation of mine. What kind of lug-to lug length is the watch with these? Would they work with a 7inch wrist?


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



> Great shots! As a life long road biker, I like bike and watch photos. Maybe we should have a separate thread on the topic. Here's one of Ti on Ti.


"Build it and they will come" :-!


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



RFCII said:


> I don't worry much about wrist diameter. Mine are about 6.5" and I think the watch is fine. I'm not sure about what reference point use in measuring lug width. From the very end of the adapters it's about 56mm.


cheers for the info, as long as the adaptors don't make the watch unwearable then it'll be fine of my wrist. Guess I'll have to buy one now...


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

sekoholic said:


> just came back from trail ride, imho best sport watch


Nice bike. I've been away from mountain biking for some time and those new drive trains are going to bring me back. I just live too far from trails at the moment.

Love the Tuna too of course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Darth Tuna , feels a lot better on a NATO than the rubber strap and the lume is insane !


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeti


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

RFCII:
My son Jack is a Triathlete both he and his wife Tamara are IronMen (how can a girl be an IM?)
He has an Argone Tri Bike, she a Colnago Tri bike.
He wears Garmin 720X. She wears Garmin Fenix 3. You'll know these watches I'm sure.
They earned their IM ratings at Couer de Leone, Ida Triathlon 8 years ago.
He and she converted from Timex IM watches 4 years ago.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Dino7 said:


> Darth Tuna , feels a lot better on a NATO than the rubber strap and the lume is insane !


I'm jealous. I never should have let either of the two I've owned go. That is such a cool looking tool watch. The best IMO.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

MARCELO
_____________


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> I'm jealous. I never should have let either of the two I've owned go. That is such a cool looking tool watch. The best IMO.


Cheers , I agree 

Only problem I have now is that I can't see myself wearing the Ninja Tuna I got a couple of weeks ago , even though that's a fantastic watch itself !


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

does anyone have any idea how I could get the bezel insert from the SBBN033? I really love the new, larger pip design.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Dino7 said:


> Cheers , I agree
> 
> Only problem I have now is that I can't see myself wearing the Ninja Tuna I got a couple of weeks ago , even though that's a fantastic watch itself !


Argh Im missing the Darth already!  Glad you like it. It looks great on you


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Dino7 said:


> Cheers , I agree
> 
> Only problem I have now is that I can't see myself wearing the Ninja Tuna I got a couple of weeks ago , even though that's a fantastic watch itself !


One word of advice, though, would be to get your crown threads lubed by the highest quality lube possible. I had a certified Rolex repair guy use his special Rolex stuff while I was looking at watches one day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

On a B&S NATO today ...


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



AndrwTNT said:


> Thank you for the info!
> 
> Is the Endmill the only bracelet style that will fit? I was looking for a Super Oyster with the straight lugs to fit the 033.


I seem to recall a member on here had a 033 with a straight end link jubilee. I thought it was a great looking combo. If I didn't have the 015's bracelet for my Tuna, I'd go the jubilee route.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

That blue looks amazing on your 017, nicely done.



hooliganjrs said:


>


IG: th3measure


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

What size hex wrench do I need to remove the shroud screws from m 033 and 025?

Thanks!


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

1.5mm :-!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Make sure there is nothing impacted down in there like dirt or compressed lint or something before you start cranking on them. That's just my guess of how people wind up stripping them... shallow grip etc and the wrench doesn't really seat.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks!



Narc'd said:


> 1.5mm :-!


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Good point!



nolte said:


> Make sure there is nothing impacted down in there like dirt or compressed lint or something before you start cranking on them. That's just my guess of how people wind up stripping them... shallow grip etc and the wrench doesn't really seat.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

OK, after selling off a few watches that I didn't really like or wear, I bought two Tunas in a week -- 025 and 033 -- and have decided that is one of the smartest things I have done in the watch world. The two watches are different enough that they have separate places in the collection, as well as different ranges of wearing opportunities. Coupled with my now proven to be bullet proof Citizen bn0175-19e

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/durability-citizen-bn0175-19e-zilla-4539349.html

I think I'm covered for a wide range of activities, real and imagined.

While playing with the 025 today during an insufferably long conference call with many parties, all of whom just had to speak, I was surprised to discovered how easy it is to change the strap on the 025. It was just a matter of slipping in a flat edged Exacto, applying downward pressure and pulling it out.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

RFCII I have similar experiences with the 025 ceramic shroud. One time in particular that I will mention, I was taking the watch off and it slipped from my grip. I instinctively tried to snatch it with my left (watch) hand and the result was that instead of catching it I actually wound up spiking it much harder than a simple drop onto a rough tile that is pretty much like sidewalk concrete. I could never find a mark on it.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Abomination?

maybe... I know this ain't a dive watch kinda strap... but this watch has some almost steampunk quality to it that (to me) gets by with some pretty wacky outfits.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

nolte said:


> Abomination?
> 
> maybe... I know this ain't a dive watch kinda strap... but this watch has some almost steampunk quality to it that (to me) gets by with some pretty wacky outfits.


that looks fantastic. damn, maybe I should get some natos. did you relume your hands and dial? the contrast of white an black looks a lot more punchy than on mine...or are you tricking me...?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

yes, it's re-lumed:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/lume-color-difference-tunas-sbbn007-age-design-4513159.html


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeti on Isofrane

View attachment 12539209


Yeti on leather
View attachment 12539211


and Tuna Can Trio


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

nolte said:


> yes, it's re-lumed:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/lume-color-difference-tunas-sbbn007-age-design-4513159.html


my mistake, i knew that, didn't recognize the nato.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_4874r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_4893r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

It's time for bed, so I've set up my night light.


----------



## nis300zx (Aug 19, 2017)

Rise and shine. Happy Saturday.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Have you guys seen this Tuna promo video?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^Except technically that wasn't a Tuna.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

v1triol said:


> Have you guys seen this Tuna promo video?


Its a little bit unfortunate when someone goes to some length to make a really nice film and then goes and calls the watch by a name that isn't really right. Not every Seiko watch with a bit of a shroud is a Tuna...


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_4883r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

SBBN033 is inbound from Seiya. I have been drooling over these for too long. Pictures will follow in a few days.


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

Happy Rose Gold morning from Malaysia!


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Two of my Tunas....


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

Need more tuna pictures. This thread sank to page 2. I am still waiting for mine to come from Seiya Japan.

What is your favorite aftermarket rubber strap for your Tuna?


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Jonpod said:


> Need more tuna pictures. This thread sank to page 2. I am still waiting for mine to come from Seiya Japan.
> 
> What is your favorite aftermarket rubber strap for your Tuna?


I for one have not been able to take it off the OEM silicone strap. I've tried natos but it just feels so much better on the original.

The Borealis 'isofrane' is a great strap as well though if you are looking for a different look. It just doesn't contour as well in my opinion (maybe just for my wrist).


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

Awesome AndrwTNT. Have you adjusted to understanding the Kanji day symbol? I thought about trying this for a change.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Exactly my experience. All three forms of strap work well (as does the Shark Mesh) but the OEM is the most comfortable.


AndrwTNT said:


> I for one have not been able to take it off the OEM silicone strap. I've tried natos but it just feels so much better on the original.
> 
> The Borealis 'isofrane' is a great strap as well though if you are looking for a different look. It just doesn't contour as well in my opinion (maybe just for my wrist).


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

I was also dismayed by the Tuna thread dropping off. I will try to snap some photos later today (without yard gnomes).


Jonpod said:


> Need more tuna pictures. This thread sank to page 2. I am still waiting for mine to come from Seiya Japan.
> 
> What is your favorite aftermarket rubber strap for your Tuna?


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Sbbn017 on a Bonetto Cinturini, nice!


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

BTW, has anyone tried the Obris Morgan or Deep Blue Iso straps?


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Jonpod said:


> Awesome AndrwTNT. Have you adjusted to understanding the Kanji day symbol? I thought about trying this for a change.


Yes, it really only takes a few weeks to familiarize yourself with the symbols. If anything, I like it on there as a reminder to not pay so much attention to the time and day as much as appreciate it's beauty...

Then I snap out of it and realize I'm late for an appointment and it's Wednesday not Tuesday...


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


>


Nice strap

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

My 7549-7009 today.......... :-d









I'll be doing a full service at the weekend and new seals and crystal :-!


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Impressive!


pascs said:


> My 7549-7009 today.......... :-d
> 
> View attachment 12558561
> 
> ...


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

Love the Tunas!

Bring it Seiya.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*









Hands on the wheel


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Got my fieldmaster tuna FSC


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



arislan said:


> Got my fieldmaster tuna FSC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks nice. However, the finishing on the hand set looks a little rough. Maybe it is the lighting or your camera.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Jonpod said:


> It looks nice. However, the finishing on the hand set looks a little rough. Maybe it is the lighting or your camera.


Yes it is rough but only noticeable really close.

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeti


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_4938r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Golden Tuna back together









All apart for cleaning. Previous service had been a bit over zealous with the oiling and also didnt take too great care when opening the watch or setting it up correctly. Day wheel would turn when setting the time. Anyway all sorted now and new gaskets and crystal. Set the timing too, which hopefully is accurate, it was +15s/month before adjustment


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

Tuna delivery day! I'll be stalking the postal carrier today.


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

I almost missed him. I got back from the gym and there was the pink card in the mailbox so I went looking for him and found him a couple of miles up the road and got my package.


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

Here it is safely on the wrist and with some of the other Seiko family.


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

The Tuna burns the brightest!


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Jonpod said:


> I almost missed him. I got back from the gym and there was the pink card in the mailbox so I went looking for him and found him a couple of miles up the road and got my package.


Congrats!!

Also glad to know I'm not the only one who drives around like a maniac tracking down the mailman when I find a pink slip lol


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Khaki cordura for a military look on my fieldmaster tuna









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

I had the wife try it on her ~6" wrist while enjoying a beer at a local pub at lunch. She was suprised that the holes accommodated such a small wrist (could have gone even smaller) and also was pleased with the comfort of the rubber strap. Sorry for the poor picture. I think the camera, like me, was more focused on the IPA.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

After weeks of trying this on numerous different straps it's now back on the stock silicon. 
It really is a great watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Nippon Rookie (Mar 11, 2016)

Mario: Would you be so kind as to explain the day display? That's new to me.


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

It is Kanji.


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

Nippon Rookie said:


> Mario: Would you be so kind as to explain the day display? That's new to me.


That red rectangle stands for Sunday in the Roman numeral daywheel. The rest of the days are: II for Monday, III Tuesday, IIII Wednesday, V Friday, VI  Saturday and back to the red block for Sunday.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Nippon Rookie said:


> Mario: Would you be so kind as to explain the day display? That's new to me.





AirWatch said:


> That red rectangle stands for Sunday in the Roman numeral daywheel. The rest of the days are: II for Monday, III Tuesday, IIII Wednesday, V Friday, VI  Saturday and back to the red block for Sunday.


This


----------



## seikos (Jul 1, 2011)

007









Sent from my E6883 using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Super nice condition 7549-7010, only the deep scratch on the crystal detracts. Dial has a nice mellow patina too


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

Monday...


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

Tuesday...quick and dirty.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Happy Tuna Tuesday everyone!


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

One more attempt at Tuesday.


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

Wednesday


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Jonpod said:


> I almost missed him. I got back from the gym and there was the pink card in the mailbox so I went looking for him and found him a couple of miles up the road and got my package.


I've tried bringing the mailman to NOT leave those pink notes because my wife seems to zero in on them and start asking questions.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

I have also chased down the mailman.


BuyIndioOates said:


> I've tried bringing the mailman to NOT leave those pink notes because my wife seems to zero in on them and start asking questions.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

Thursday looks a lot like Wednesday but with more symmetry.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

Kanji Friday...


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

Toxi Nato Saturday and some wine...


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Went outside to take some pictures of the Tuna I am selling, and just about convinced myself I had to keep it...what do I do with TWO sbbn007s? This is how the disease progresses isn't it...


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_4954r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Darth Tuna's lume.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Sorry about the hairy wrist. I need to do something about that.

IMG_4955 by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Enjoying the view in Pai.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Mind if I join the club? Latest acquisition of the SBBN017, and certainly one of my grails


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_4965r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## Seko (Oct 29, 2016)

The spring drive tuna is an epic watch...much nicer than the mm300 IMO.

My only complaint with the watch is the minuscule crown. It needs the emperor crown.


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

Had to post this pic of Erica's MN strap on my Tuna. Very comfortable and looks to be well built. I dig it!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mtbluger said:


> Had to post this pic of Erica's MN strap on my Tuna. Very comfortable and looks to be well built. I dig it!


Looks great. Doesn't seem to add any thickness at all. May have to spring for the black ops version!










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



valuewatchguy said:


> Looks great. Doesn't seem to add any thickness at all. May have to spring for the black ops version!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The strap is about as thick as your standard nato material (with only one pass unlike a nato), and not as thick as a zulu so the height increase isn't noticeable. I think I'll be ordering more of these.


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Seko said:


> The spring drive tuna is an epic watch...much nicer than the mm300 IMO.
> 
> My only complaint with the watch is the minuscule crown. It needs the emperor crown.


Tried one on in Hawaii on my honeymoon and couldn't pull the trigger. Such a sweet watch. I'd buy one for 1800 but couldn't justify 2800.

So tempting though.

They also had a mm600 le for 6500. I know it's blasphemy but I really liked the spring drive Tuna better.

I'm going to regret not buying that watch.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Got this cool "Tuna" can and polishing cloth with my Seiko Samurai purchase.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

...and here is another wallet oriented pic that you should not click on if you are upset by crude language, but that you might appreciate if you like Pulp Fiction:
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/L...TjpSS0DizljLner0ILCVGZiFBQTnIYH=w1461-h974-no


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Yesterday


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 12594397
> 
> 
> View attachment 12594399
> ...


that is just so awesome. i'm going to have to find one.


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

As for the accuracy, my new one has gained about 1 second per week since receiving it two weeks ago.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Jonpod said:


> As for the accuracy, my new one has gained about 1 second per week since receiving it two weeks ago.


My '031 has been doing that for the last 8 months. A very reliable +1 second a week.


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

The modern Tunas really do have excellent lume.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

This old fish still has some fight in her


----------



## darrenc (Dec 30, 2016)

Rainy day in Osaka


----------



## The_Horologist (Sep 17, 2017)

mariod said:


>


What model number is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

The_Horologist said:


> What model number is this?


SBBN039


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Who says Tunas are big?


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

It's not that large, compared to somewhat more recent watch designs (but that g-shock shape is also about 30 years old now), but compared to something from the same time period (1980ies) it's certainly higher and wider, but almost identical to a seiko spirit in lug to lug distance.


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Just got the SBDB013 and its definitely a lot of watch for the money, can't think of anything for around £2k that offers as much


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I just got my first Aquadive... I told myself I could only keep one diver, so the battle is on...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Enjoying wearing this again.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## darrenc (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## bomba (May 15, 2014)

darrenc said:


>


Giving the watch a bath. Lol

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## darrenc (Dec 30, 2016)

Running man


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

cave diver said:


> I just got my first Aquadive... I told myself I could only keep one diver, so the battle is on...


The comparison brings to light the imperfections in my Tuna, the lume is looking a little outdated, but I guess I've bonded with it anyway, and so decided to keep the Tuna - they just have something so unique, I can't let it go. Still workout out what to do with the aquadive...


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Shagrath (Apr 29, 2011)

Love my Tuna. I wear it almost 90% of the time now, switching between my Oris Aquis and Citizen Skyhawk.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


Hey Measure, what are your thoughts on the SBBN025? Great pic by the way. How does it wear compared to the 300MM?

I am debating purchasing one. Do you feel it's a worthy addition? Can't wait to hear your thoughts.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Never gets old


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

Is the Seiko logo on the quartz marinemasters applied? I see it's not polished but there is some dimension.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

The logo is about 0.2mm above the dial as far as i can see, and it looks like matte aluminum. How it's constructed i don't know, but it's definately not printed.


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

CADirk said:


> The logo is about 0.2mm above the dial as far as i can see, and it looks like matte aluminum. How it's constructed i don't know, but it's definately not printed.


 Oh thats really nice, now I want sbbn031 even more! Thanks for the info! I am just curious does the sbdx017 has the same logo?


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

IMG_6565 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

fluence4 said:


> Oh thats really nice, now I want sbbn031 even more! Thanks for the info! I am just curious does the sbdx017 has the same logo?


Printed on the sbdx but there is so much more there to gawk at as well










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> fluence4 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh thats really nice, now I want sbbn031 even more! Thanks for the info! I am just curious does the sbdx017 has the same logo?
> ...


 Indeed, the dial is so mesmerizing! Thank you!


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Seiko SBBN 015 Tuna


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey Chris!

That's a tough comparison for me as find both the Darth and MM very comfortable watches. I'll say this about the Darth, I find it more wearable than its specs suggest. I've worn it for weeks at a time both in and out of the office, was never an issue for me. In no way am I saying the Darth is a dress watch or even a small watch. Personally, I just find it works for many situations.

The Darth is definitely a worthy addition for any Seiko, dive, and or sports watch fan. I will always have a Tuna in my collection as there is nothing really like them. For a no nonsense, all purpose driven dive watch, the fit and finish on the Darth is impressive.

If I had to, I could live with two watches, the MM and a Tuna...which Tuna?...mmmm not sure, I'm glad I don't need to make that decision. 



eric198324 said:


> Hey Measure, what are your thoughts on the SBBN025? Great pic by the way. How does it wear compared to the 300MM?
> 
> I am debating purchasing one. Do you feel it's a worthy addition? Can't wait to hear your thoughts.


IG: th3measure


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

TheMeasure said:


> Hey Chris!
> 
> That's a tough comparison for me as find both the Darth and MM very comfortable watches. I'll say this about the Darth, I find it more wearable than its specs suggest. I've worn it for weeks at a time both in and out of the office, was never an issue for me. In no way am I saying the Darth is a dress watch or even a small watch. Personally, I just find it works for many situations.
> 
> ...


I very much appreciate the response, Jeff.

I'm not sure if my decision has been clarified by your response, but I doubt anything outside of "This the best dive watch Seiko has ever produced and you must own it", would clarify the craziness going on in my mind. It does say something that you would have a hard time picking between the SBBN025 and the SBBN017. I guess you never really know how you're going to feel about owning a watch until you actually own it. I liked what I saw when exploring the Sinn 103, but after owning it, I love it and it's going to be a staple in my collection for a long time.

Once again, I appreciate the response Jeff. Any other Darth Tuna owners our there care to comment. I love to hear how your thoughts change before and after purchase.


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Wondering whether to trade my sbdx014 for an sbdb013....

I like the way the 014 looks (love the gold hardware) but I find that I rarely wear it...it's quiet top heavy and I can't seem to sit it properly on my wrist. I have a 7.5 inch wrist and I can wear a panerai fine, but the tuna feels like it has more mass up top so it always wobbles on my wrist unless I have the strap on very tight. Mine also runs quiet fast (+10/day minimum).

The 013 is intriguing because of its spring drive movement, but I wonder how well it sits on the wrist.

I'll be selling my 035 as well - want to downsize my collection and just keep watches that I'll wear regularly or are horologically interesting. So whatever I end up with will be the only tuna I keep.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



nsx_23 said:


> Wondering whether to trade my sbdx014 for an sbdb013....
> 
> I like the way the 014 looks (love the gold hardware) but I find that I rarely wear it...it's quiet top heavy and I can't seem to sit it properly on my wrist. I have a 7.5 inch wrist and I can wear a panerai fine, but the tuna feels like it has more mass up top so it always wobbles on my wrist unless I have the strap on very tight. Mine also runs quiet fast (+10/day minimum).
> 
> ...


013 will wear better because it actually has lugs built into the shroud that turn down.

Plus full titanium build will be lighter as well.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## darrenc (Dec 30, 2016)

Recent trip to japan . Price check


----------



## darrenc (Dec 30, 2016)

Off tread. The price for M300 still very stiff


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



nsx_23 said:


> The 013 is intriguing because of its spring drive movement, but I wonder how well it sits on the wrist.


Not sure if this helps but it's an angle you don't see very frequently... It's worth pointing out that here it's sitting on the thicker version of the BluShark nato which is pretty comparable to zulu-strap thickness. I don't think I have any pics like this with the watch on a two-piece strap.
7.25" wrist FWIW.










I don't have an auto tuna but here is a darth for relative comparison:










edited to add subsequent pics in one place:


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Nolte, 

This is a very interesting comparison photo. Do you have one from the perspective of looking directly down at the watch face? Which watch do you find to be more comfortable?


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



nolte said:


> Not sure if this helps but it's an angle you don't see very frequently... It's worth pointing out that here it's sitting on the thicker version of the BluShark nato which is pretty comparable to zulu-strap thickness. I don't think I have any pics like this with the watch on a two-piece strap.
> 7.25" wrist FWIW.


Please correct me if I'm wrong, but the 013 titanium case has a black/ gray dlc coating right?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

eric198324 said:


> Nolte,
> 
> This is a very interesting comparison photo. Do you have one from the perspective of looking directly down at the watch face? Which watch do you find to be more comfortable?


I don't think either one is more or less comfortable than the other. They're both really comfy to me and they wear pretty similarly to me. 
The SBBN025 is my favorite watch. I really really like the SD tuna and I wear it alot, but the darth is just that watch that I get and it gets me. I'm a darth tuna fanboy for sure. I wear it anytime I'm doing anything that I think ahead of time 'this could beat up a watch' and I don't worry about it. I'm fine with it getting a worn look, and look forward to more wear, but it takes a beating and does not show much wear. The ceramic shroud is kinda hard to scratch.
I don't have a pic from the top down of both on my wrist I don't think but here is one where you can at least see them next to each other:











T1meout said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, but the 013 titanium case has a black/ gray dlc coating right?


Yeah "black/gray/silver" ... it's hard to describe. I can't think of anything offhand that I could say it looks like. It changes quite a bit depending on how the light hits it. It's one of those things that alot of people post about when they get one, about how surprised they were by the finish on the shroud. It's kind of a vertically brushed pearlesque finish that doesn't have any color to it?
I've never seen a great pic online that I think represents it well, and I've never been able to take one single pic. I think you'd need several pics or a video with it angled in different directions.
It's one of the awesome things about the watch. At first glace the rubber straps for both of these watches look identical but after to examine them you will see that the hardware on each strap really does match it's watch perfectly. I sometimes have to compare them to get the right one for the watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



T1meout said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, but the 013 titanium case has a black/ gray dlc coating right?


It's DLC but unlike any you have seen before. Looks more like someone dyed steel. Really well executed.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitan (Feb 6, 2017)

nolte said:


>


That's a really nice shot


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



nolte said:


> Not sure if this helps but it's an angle you don't see very frequently... It's worth pointing out that here it's sitting on the thicker version of the BluShark nato which is pretty comparable to zulu-strap thickness. I don't think I have any pics like this with the watch on a two-piece strap.
> 7.25" wrist FWIW.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the photos. Seems the SD might just sit a bit nicer with the strap sitting on the shroud instead of the bottom of the case.

I like the aesthetics of the 014, but no point keeping it if I never wear it I guess...


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

nolte said:


> I don't think either one is more or less comfortable than the other. They're both really comfy to me and they wear pretty similarly to me.
> The SBBN025 is my favorite watch. I really really like the SD tuna and I wear it alot, but the darth is just that watch that I get and it gets me. I'm a darth tuna fanboy for sure. I wear it anytime I'm doing anything that I think ahead of time 'this could beat up a watch' and I don't worry about it. I'm fine with it getting a worn look, and look forward to more wear, but it takes a beating and does not show much wear. The ceramic shroud is kinda hard to scratch.
> I don't have a pic from the top down of both on my wrist I don't think but here is one where you can at least see them next to each other:


Nolte,

I appreciate the response. The more I see the Darth Tuna the more I want one. I feel it really fits what I am looking for from a dive watch. I've been intimidated by the size and singularity of purpose, but these aspects also intrigue me as well. I love the look, and I am sure my wife will absolutely hate it. Nothing new there.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

eric198324 said:


> Nolte,
> 
> I appreciate the response. The more I see the Darth Tuna the more I want one. I feel it really fits what I am looking for from a dive watch. I've been intimidated by the size and singularity of purpose, but these aspects also intrigue me as well. I love the look, and I am sure my wife will absolutely hate it. Nothing new there.


Go for it....









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

nsx_23 said:


> Thanks for the photos. Seems the SD might just sit a bit nicer with the strap sitting on the shroud instead of the bottom of the case.
> 
> I like the aesthetics of the 014, but no point keeping it if I never wear it I guess...


I definitely get what you're saying and I agree, but I really just like that symmetry of the 1000m quartz tuna. I can see how someone would look at it and think it looks goofy or awkward but I still love it that way. =]

I actually did snap a pic of the SD on the oem rubber after taking pics of my kids with their loot tonight:










...so yeah it sits lower and 'better' for most people on a more typical two piece strap with nothing under it.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

How accurate has your watch been?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

nsx_23 said:


> How accurate has your watch been?


I set it after a trip two weeks ago and it's +1 second now. The most I've seen has been +4 after a month. I've set it and had it be +1 after a couple of months as well. I guess it just depends on how much I wear or don't wear it. Not sure which is better.

So +1-4 seconds a month depending how much I wear it. FWIW mine has not run down to stop since I bought it. You can wear it for a short period of time and it boosts it quite a bit. If you hand wind it you can easily see the needle go up quite quickly. So aside from the long reserve (72hrs) you also get the benefit of really quick recovery to full power.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Having a little fun with my new nato


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



nolte said:


> Not sure if this helps but it's an angle you don't see very frequently... It's worth pointing out that here it's sitting on the thicker version of the BluShark nato which is pretty comparable to zulu-strap thickness. I don't think I have any pics like this with the watch on a two-piece strap.
> 7.25" wrist FWIW.
> 
> 
> ...


For comparison, I also have a 7.25" wrist. Here's my 300m Tuna with a strapcode nato, with my best attempt at the same shot.


----------



## pochitoski (May 11, 2013)

Looking to buy a Tuna. Just haven't decide which one to get. Any advice


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

pochitoski said:


> Looking to buy a Tuna. Just haven't decide which one to get. Any advice


How much do you want to spend? That's a good starting point, anywhere between 350.00 for a baby tuna, all the way to about 2800.00 for a spring drive tuna!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Tunas run, used, from 600 on up depending on model and condition. There are other shrouded Divers that are less.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

cave diver said:


> Tunas run, used, from 600 on up depending on model and condition. There are other shrouded Divers that are less.


Thanks, I was just going off the top of my head...  that's also why I included the baby tunas just incase of budget issues 

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

TUNA TST 6309, FUSION IMMINENTE !


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

An unusually overcast day in AZ.

IMG_4985r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks to a gracious forum member I was able to test out a Darth Tuna (SBBN025) before actually pulling the trigger. 

Like many of you the Darth started with intrigue, and then built to consideration, finally building to a strong desire. In the back of my mind I still had a considerable amount of uncertainty. Most of which had to do with the size, feeling on the wrist, comfort, and versatility. On the first day of my trial run the Darth felt a bit acquired, looked a little off, and I definitely notice the size. After spending the whole day with the watch strapped to my wrist I was ready to write it off. I in fact ordered a Tuna because I thought it could be a short term stop gap between my next major dive watch purchase. 

The next day I was ready to call off the trial period, and let the gentlemen who I was borrowing the watch from know I could return it back to him. But for some reason I thought, let me give this bad boy one more shot. Then it clicked. It started to feel more comfortable, more at home on my wrist. Then I started to see the watch for what it was. I started to notice the details, the outstanding fit and finish. How every little detail, and function was purely purpose driven. I started to fall hard for the Darth. I wore the watch for the next few following days, and my positive feelings only intensified. Four days after first writing off the Darth Tuna I purchased one. 

I just received my new Darth and my first impressions are this is one of the most satisfying watches I've ever purchased. I've owned a lot of dive watches and they all had a few design traits that I didn't quite agree with our rubbed me the wrong way. I don't have any of those feeling about the Darth. To me, it's the perfect purpose built dive watch. I wouldn't change a thing. 

Hopefully this account of my week long roller coster ride helps some of you that are stuck in indecision land with the Darth. 

Also, just some food for thought. You can get a Darth SBBN025 and a SRP777 for the same amount of money as a Seiko SBDX017. For me the decision is clear, I would chose a Darth and Turtle any day of the week and twice on Sunday. I've owned the MM300 three different times, and as much as I love that watch I just can't keep it for the long term. I have a feeling the Darth and Turtle are a different story. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

There is something about the Darth, it just has that special feel when wearing it :-!


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

duplicate post for some reason


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Love my Darth , started with the 035 , then saw that YouTube video where they test the Darth/Emporer Tunas to see how deep they can go , so out went the 035 and in came the Darth  An amazing watch 👍


----------



## noimserius (Nov 6, 2017)

Greetings to all. This is my inaugural post. I don't just love dive watches, I love Seiko dive watches. I have been coveting the GS SBGX115 and 117 for some time now. But first and foremost a watch is a functional tool to me, a tool whose artistry I can appreciate by using it, like a sharp hand plane capable of removing paper-thin shavings and leaving a board glimmering. Even a used 115, in the mid $2's is more display art than useful art, art I could never subject to actual use for anything other than benign activity. I am again craving quartz accuracy and durability, a watch I can use. Whence to turn? Suddenly I hear a faint whisper, barely audible. Turning my gaze eastward, far-eastward, the whisper grows more loudly, almost screaming. I cover my ears, but I cannot drown it out. I follow the voice, now clearly repeating the curious sequence SBBN035. What is an SBBN035, I ask? The vision is spellbinding, I cannot avert my gaze, it is breathtaking. It is a dive watch, it is a Seiko, it is quartz, it does not cost $2,500. Seiya is again my friend. Thank you Seiya. Thank you.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

noimserius said:


> Greetings to all. This is my inaugural post. I don't just love dive watches, I love Seiko dive watches. I have been coveting the GS SBGX115 and 117 for some time now. But first and foremost a watch is a functional tool to me, a tool whose artistry I can appreciate by using it, like a sharp hand plane capable of removing paper-thin shavings and leaving a board glimmering. Even a used 115, in the mid $2's is more display art than useful art, art I could never subject to actual use for anything other than benign activity. I am again craving quartz accuracy and durability, a watch I can use. Whence to turn? Suddenly I hear a faint whisper, barely audible. Turning my gaze eastward, far-eastward, the whisper grows more loudly, almost screaming. I cover my ears, but I cannot drown it out. I follow the voice, now clearly repeating the curious sequence SBBN035. What is an SBBN035, I ask? The vision is spellbinding, I cannot avert my gaze, it is breathtaking. It is a dive watch, it is a Seiko, it is quartz, it does not cost $2,500. Seiya is again my friend. Thank you Seiya. Thank you.


After all the effort in writing the perfect forum novel, you didn't post a photo of the object of your desire! Dude download one and post it! Hahaha...

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

@noimserius
Yeah. Congratulations and all that, but word of advice, lay off the quaaludes.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Sometimes I think the Emperor goes well with a suit.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

jasd said:


> View attachment 12601761
> 
> 
> Just got the SBDB013 and its definitely a lot of watch for the money, can't think of anything for around £2k that offers as much


Hey

Was wondering how did you get that big Tuna case on the top left hand corner?


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

NegNoodles said:


> Hey
> 
> Was wondering how did you get that big Tuna case on the top left hand corner?


That tuna can is a promotional giveaway item given away to individuals for walking into boutiques and quoting the phrase "show me the tuna" or for buying an item from the tuna lineup. The tin can comes with a large yellow promotional cleaning cloth inside, which in the picture the watches can be admired laying on top of.


----------



## noimserius (Nov 6, 2017)

Spencer70 Re: Emperor Tuna. Excellent photo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

T1meout said:


> That tuna can is a promotional giveaway item given away to individuals for walking into boutiques and quoting the phrase "show me the tuna" or for buying an item from the tuna lineup. The tin can comes with a large yellow promotional cleaning cloth inside, which in the picture the watches can be admired laying on top of.


Wow that's cool AF

Do you think you can share more pics here please? Also, is this promo period over? Or still ongoing?

Sadly we don't have any Seiko JDM boutiques here


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

NegNoodles said:


> Wow that's cool AF
> 
> Do you think you can share more pics here please? Also, is this promo period over? Or still ongoing?
> 
> Sadly we don't have any Seiko JDM boutiques here


I would have been glad to, if I were the OP, but sadly I'm not. I was just responding to your query. Perhaps the OP will read your post eventually and would be happy to comply. Or better yet, why don't you approach him via private message.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

'92 sbbn007 fresh from Japan on my wrist...


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

T1meout said:


> I would have been glad to, if I were the OP, but sadly I'm not. I was just responding to your query. Perhaps the OP will read your post eventually and would be happy to apply. Or better yet, why don't you approach him via private message.


Thanks so much. That was stupid of me, I did not realize that you were not the OP.

How do you know so much about this though? And do you know if this is still an ongoing event? Or just some limited time only event?


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

NegNoodles said:


> Thanks so much. That was stupid of me, I did not realize that you were not the OP.
> 
> How do you know so much about this though? And do you know if this is still an ongoing event? Or just some limited time only event?


You'd be surprised how much you can learn simply by reading up on this forum. Currently I'm researching a potential Tuna purchase, hence my curiosity on the subject. Whether the promotion is ongoing or not depends on your location and supply and availability in your area of course. Sorry, but I can't be of any more assistance.


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

T1meout said:


> You'd be surprised how much you can learn simply by reading up on this forum. Currently I'm researching a potential Tuna purchase, hence my curiosity on the subject. Whether the promotion is ongoing or not depends on your location and supply and availability in your area of course. Sorry, but I can't be of any more assistance.


THat's pretty resourceful of you haha. I have researched quite a bit of tunas in the past too before buying and I've never come across something like this.

Speaking of which, what tuna are you planning on getting? Do you have any so far?


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

NegNoodles said:


> THat's pretty resourceful of you haha. I have researched quite a bit of tunas in the past too before buying and I've never come across something like this.
> 
> Speaking of which, what tuna are you planning on getting? Do you have any so far?


I'm researching the SBDB013 Spring drive tuna. Nope, none so far.


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

T1meout said:


> I'm researching the SBDB013 Spring drive tuna. Nope, none so far.


That's an extremely good choice, esp for a first tuna. I personally prefer the regular tunas since it has more of a rugged/tool watch look but I've heard great things abt the SD ones. I am a tad disappointed in Seiko though, for only releasing 2 versions of the SD tuna. THe plain black one and the black with gold accents one which was limited to 300 pieces only. They need more variation, just like the regular tuna

Best of luck to you too, be sure to show us photos when you do get it


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

NegNoodles said:


> That's an extremely good choice, esp for a first tuna. I personally prefer the regular tunas since it has more of a rugged/tool watch look but I've heard great things abt the SD ones. I am a tad disappointed in Seiko though, for only releasing 2 versions of the SD tuna. THe plain black one and the black with gold accents one which was limited to 300 pieces only. They need more variation, just like the regular tuna
> 
> Best of luck to you too, be sure to show us photos when you do get it


You may want to checkout this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/visited-seiko-boutique-london-4510431.html


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Spencer70 said:


> *snip*
> 
> Sometimes I think the Emperor goes well with a suit.


How is the long term wearing comfort of the SBDX013?

The reviews i've seen mostly focus on the material quality and finish, but in day to day use, i don't see all that much info.

I'm interested in getting a 013 or 014, but either one of them will take a year of saving money before it gets within financial range.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

CADirk said:


> How is the long term wearing comfort of the SBDX013?
> 
> The reviews i've seen mostly focus on the material quality and finish, but in day to day use, i don't see all that much info.
> 
> I'm interested in getting a 013 or 014, but either one of them will take a year of saving money before it gets within financial range.


I had a Darth which I think uses the same case. The 013 it's probably a little bit heavier because of the automatic movement.

The Darth was fine in day-to-day wear and it brushed off minor abrasions better than any other material I've seen. However I used mine as a tool watch 4 camping hiking fishing biking clearing brush Etc. For those purposes I found the watch Impractical because of the placement of where the straps attached to the case. Since they attached underneath the case it caused the watch to sit up taller off of the wrist. This made it a nuisance because the taller profile kept getting snagged on straps and cords and other things that I was working around. I found that was a problem on the rubber strap and with the normal NATO straps. A nice two-piece NATO could have worked but since there were no drilled lugs I didn't want to fight with a stiff nylon when changing straps. That's why I ultimately sold the watch. It probably would have been fine for just normal casual wear.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Reply #659


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

cave diver said:


>


I've tried 3 strapcode bracelets, three natos, two seiko silicon straps, an isofrane and an isofrane copy, and my new SBBN015 bracelet (above) is the most comfortable. Pricy, but wish I would've pulled the trigger on it earlier and saved overall.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

cave diver said:


> I've tried 3 strapcode bracelets, three natos, two seiko silicon straps, an isofrane and an isofrane copy, and my new SBBN015 bracelet (above) is the most comfortable. Pricy, but wish I would've pulled the trigger on it earlier and saved overall.


I'll completely agree with your assessment. Although I was lucky enough to grab one of these first, so never had it on another bracelet.


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

My PADI tuna


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

After being on the fence for ages I've finally got a tuna and I love it! I recently went to Hong Kong and had a chance to try on a bunch of Seikos that you can't see in person where I live... it was an awesome opportunity and the tuna blew me away in person, everybody says the specs are misleading but it really is true. I also looked at stacks of these trying to find the best price and every one was well aligned with the second hand hitting the markers so I guess the QC is a little better on these than the lower tier Seikos I've been used to up until now.

I ended up going for the silver SBBN033 but the all black 35 was pretty tempting as well... some say it looks a little plastic but I thought it looked good and you could see the brushing on the shroud that made it look cool, but I preferred the more versatile silver (plus it leaves space for a Darth in the collection down the track haha).

Before I saw it in person I thought the polished shroud on the 33 might be a bit over the top but it looks great, and not too dressy. If anything I feel it adds to the tool look, kind of like the chrome finish on a socket set or something.

The OEM straps are really nice and comfortable also, with a much nicer slimmer buckle than the one that comes with the turtle. I don't love the looks of the accordion style though, so I'll probably swap it out for mesh or an endmill in time.

I really love the domed crystal, not sure how functional it is but it looks cool and together with the shroud makes it feel like some sort of deep sea instrument (which of course it is!)

I've been wearing a Damasko and an old 6309 turtle for a while now so I'd forgotten how bright lume can be... this thing it awesome, on the midnight flight I could actually see it glowing through my long sleeve tshirt!

My only complaint is that my usual crappy phone pics don't cut it with this watch... I either get reflections in the crystal or if I shade it the lume starts burning - guess I'm finally going to have to learn how to take proper photos


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My 6309 TST Tuna, work in progress


----------



## sekoholic (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Morning and night...



















All day tuna... 
Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Love my Tuna!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Spring drive tuna


----------



## TRUE LIBERTY (Apr 13, 2013)

Maddog1970 said:


> Spring drive tuna
> 
> View attachment 12675987


I want to order one of these today with Seiya discount code but only if they have a ceramic bezel insert can you help me with that question I have been asking all over here and have emailed Seiya twice and want to know before his black friday code runs out. Thanks!

Here is my Tuna.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Cooler and better than any Panerai.


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown (Aug 26, 2015)

Dang. Is the younger spawn of the Tuna welcome here?








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_5071 by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

wow


59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

On black leather.


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Green Isofrane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Guys if anyone want to sell a SBBN015 in EU let me know.Thanks

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Red Seiko Sunday










IG: th3measure


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Poor man's Tuna


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome lume 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown (Aug 26, 2015)

Spring-Diver said:


> Awesome lume
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that's lovely!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

AirWatch said:


>


Epic!!! &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## PSL 7.62mm (Nov 28, 2017)

One month old...


----------



## PSL 7.62mm (Nov 28, 2017)

...


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey guys - glad to be back in the Tuna thread again. Have a SBBN031 incoming and I can't wait. I sold my 017 a couple of months ago and have missed having a Tuna ever since. Short boring story for ya: I have been obsessed with being a one watch guy for a while - my collection had grown to 7 or 8 watches at one point and trying to choose one to wear was stressing me out!

I foolishly sold my Tuna thinking that it was too quirky to fill the role of my only watch. I have spent lot's of time trying to find a tough watch that wouldn't look out of place in any situation. What I have come to realize is that the Tuna fits me perfectly - no need for another watch. I will be selling my other watches (save for one G for the real dirty work) and trying to stay off the forums and watchrecon from now on - except for the occasional look at this thread of course! I will post some pics when the 031 arrives.


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

whywhysee said:


> Hey guys - glad to be back in the Tuna thread again. Have a SBBN031 incoming and I can't wait. I sold my 017 a couple of months ago and have missed having a Tuna ever since. Short boring story for ya: I have been obsessed with being a one watch guy for a while - my collection had grown to 7 or 8 watches at one point and trying to choose one to wear was stressing me out! I foolishly sold my Tuna thinking that it was too quirky to fill the role of my only watch. I have spent lot's of time trying to find a tough watch that wouldn't look out of place in any situation. What I have come to realize is that the Tuna fits me perfectly - no need for another watch. I will be selling my other watches (save for one G for the real dirty work) and trying to stay off the forums and watchrecon from now on - except for the occasional look at this thread of course! I will post some pics when the 031 arrives.


I disagree. The tuna is a bit quirky. It is a niche watch. Luuuuuv my 033 shown below. But...I don't wear it everyday. I have other dive watches for example. I am not a dress watch kind of guy. But owning 3 or 5 watches....don't see the point of more, isn't a bad thing. For example I like a dive watch on a stainless band and one on rubber and I like a blue dial and a black dial. A little variety is a good thing. I believe my 033 tuna is my favorite watch, but one watch doesn't suit me every day. I even have a G-shock I wear once in a while.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

I think it really depends on what your workplace is like... mine is pretty casual so I could easily use my Tuna as a daily wear and I pretty much have since I bought it! Before this I was pretty much always wearing my Damasko on a nato so if anything I feel a little dressier when I've got the SBBN033 on.

Before I handled a Tuna I was really hesitant to spend so much money on a quartz watch that I thought was cool but wouldn't be too versatile, but those fears evaporated once I had a chance to see them in person. It's actually pretty funny... my wife normally thinks my watch purchases are crazy, but the Tuna was the first one she thinks was _worth_ the money - I couldn't figure it out because it was quartz not auto and then I realised she doesn't give a fig for that sort of thing, she just thinks it looks more expensive than my beadblasted DA36 because the polished shroud is shiny :-d


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

khd,Can only tell you I bought my Tuna 033 'because it had a quartz movement' not in spite of it. I am dumbfounded anybody in 2017 would ever buy a mechanical automatic watch. The Tuna quartz watch I own is the most accurate watch in my collection. I will never own a mechanical watch. Stone age technology of a by gone era.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

(Just smile and nod... smile and nod... haha)YYC, I think it's cool that you feel that way about the tuna, not that it matters what I think but I'm here to support you in you monogamous tuna endeavor. Anyways what did I come here to post... oh yeah...Up until recently I had not worn my SD tuna for more than several days at a time. It's so efficient that it's reserve has never gone down to zero (and SDs wind quick!) but it's always been and on and off wearer for me. I've noted it's accuracy to be about +1 second a week with this on and off wear. I recently decided to wear it for a month straight and see if it was any different with daily wearing, and what I found was that it is not. It's still right at +1 second a week regardless of how much it is worn, or what position it's left in.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

whywhysee said:


> ..I will be..trying to stay off the forums and watchrecon from now on..


Good luck with that

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Amazing. Those hands are incomparable. Tragic they were replaced with the cartoon arrow.



TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Just wow. Alignment. Lume. Flawless.



Spring-Diver said:


> Awesome lume
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Darth is only Tuna that seems to "hover" above the wrist like the Halios Puck. I never could shake that "frisbee" feeling and sold it off. Even the Emperor which is a bit thicker does not "hover" like a disk because the shroud extends down to the wrist at the lugs. Darth just did not work for me. Aside from that it's a real classic and finish is on par with Rolex IMHO (although those fanboys will fight that observation to the death).



eric198324 said:


> I very much appreciate the response, Jeff.
> 
> I'm not sure if my decision has been clarified by your response, but I doubt anything outside of "This the best dive watch Seiko has ever produced and you must own it", would clarify the craziness going on in my mind. It does say something that you would have a hard time picking between the SBBN025 and the SBBN017. I guess you never really know how you're going to feel about owning a watch until you actually own it. I liked what I saw when exploring the Sinn 103, but after owning it, I love it and it's going to be a staple in my collection for a long time.
> 
> Once again, I appreciate the response Jeff. Any other Darth Tuna owners our there care to comment. I love to hear how your thoughts change before and after purchase.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Since when did these have lumed bezel inserts?


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Just picked this up: a NOS S23619J.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

kriiiss said:


> Since when did these have lumed bezel inserts?


A couple of limited edition Tunas (e.g. sbbn019, sbbn021) came with a lumed bezel iirc.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

automan69 said:


> khd,Can only tell you I bought my Tuna 033 'because it had a quartz movement' not in spite of it. I am dumbfounded anybody in 2017 would ever buy a mechanical automatic watch. The Tuna quartz watch I own is the most accurate watch in my collection. I will never own a mechanical watch. Stone age technology of a by gone era.


I still enjoy autos but I have to admit that the Tuna has completely changed my mind on quartz - I find myself watching the seconds hand tick along for ages, the way it hits the indices precisely is a thing of beauty. On the other hand, my wife's much cheaper Kate Spade quartz is all over the place and normally ticks anywhere but the indices and that would drive me crazy.

The other big plus is the "grab and go" thing... there's been a couple of hectic mornings recently where I intended to wear something different but the Tuna wins because I can strap it on and run straight out the door :-!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Thanks man! Yeah the original hands are timeless!



bmdaia said:


> Amazing. Those hands are incomparable. Tragic they were replaced with the cartoon arrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


IG: th3measure


----------



## adilbhatti (Oct 10, 2017)

Nice Tuna!!


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Since I went on a watch selling and buying spree a couple of months ago and picked up these three, I've put the last of my Swiss mechs on the market. I still have a couple of Seiko auto divers for the Zombie Apocalypses.

IMG_5171r by Robert Copple, on Flickr

IMG_5174r by Robert Copple, on Flickr

IMG_5176r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



khd said:


> I still enjoy autos but I have to admit that the Tuna has completely changed my mind on quartz - I find myself watching the seconds hand tick along for ages, the way it hits the indices precisely is a thing of beauty. On the other hand, my wife's much cheaper Kate Spade quartz is all over the place and normally ticks anywhere but the indices and that would drive me crazy.
> 
> The other big plus is the "grab and go" thing... there's been a couple of hectic mornings recently where I intended to wear something different but the Tuna wins because I can strap it on and run straight out the door :-!


I'll always prefer an automatic (if nothing else for the nostalgia) but there is definitely something to be said for a high quality quartz watch. The 7C46 just beats so confidently and hits every marker accurately.

And sometimes its nice having something that you can just grab and wear. If anything, having an accurate, dependable quartz watch helps me enioy my autos more.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Seiko SSBS018


----------



## adilbhatti (Oct 10, 2017)

Sweet Tuna!!


----------



## adilbhatti (Oct 10, 2017)

THat's a nice Tuna!!


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Almost sold my SBBN017 - now mounted with some new drapes, glad I kept her (yeah, I didn't correct the date yet)









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm wondering do other tuna owners here prefer the newer seiko tuna straps or the isofrane?


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

nsx_23 said:


> I'm wondering do other tuna owners here prefer the newer seiko tuna straps or the isofrane?


I might be in the minority, but I actually prefer the fit and feel of the SBBN017 and the even newer SBBN025 straps over the isofranes. On my Darth, it's a coin toss but I'd give a slight edge in the 'looks' category to the iso. I also like the fact that I am using oem fat bars with Seiko straps and not having to use skinny-fat bars in the isofranes (although some folks here will force fat bars into the iso's regardless). It all boils down to personal preference I think, but for me it's oem all the way!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



hooliganjrs said:


> I might be in the minority, but I actually prefer the fit and feel of the SBBN017 and the even newer SBBN025 straps over the isofranes. On my Darth, it's a coin toss but I'd give a slight edge in the 'looks' category to the iso. I also like the fact that I am using oem fat bars with Seiko straps and not having to use skinny-fat bars in the isofranes (although some folks here will force fat bars into the iso's regardless). It all boils down to personal preference I think, but for me it's oem all the way!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Gratuitous pic to prove point.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

This is is the first quartz watch I have bought for 25 years. Very happy with it.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello from Greece!!









Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## darwin11 (Dec 2, 2017)

another tuna


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

batman1345 said:


> Hello from Greece!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers from the US:


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

automan69 said:


> Cheers from the US:


Hehe nice!! I am electrical engineer and I am doing second postgraduate this time... Management and energy optimization systems

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Technical desk diving on the job.
(The book is about steel profile information)


----------



## Only (Apr 28, 2017)

Hello tuna lovers
Does anyone know the thickness of the hardlex crystal used in the tuna 300m quartz sbbn 033?
And is it fixed by a metal ring or just pressed in ?


----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)

nice shroud


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

batman1345 said:


> Hehe nice!! I am electrical engineer and I am doing second postgraduate this time... Management and energy optimization systems
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Hehe...thought you may get a giggle. I am a retired mechanical engineer and recognized the math.
Believe tech heads are attracted to the tool quality of the tuna...functional aesthetic.
Small world and good luck in your young career. You can see I don't work much because of my tan. Never liked work much.


----------



## xoul (Feb 25, 2009)

What I wanted (SBDX013) since I started my Seiko collection with a SKX007.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

hooliganjrs said:


> I might be in the minority, but I actually prefer the fit and feel of the SBBN017 and the even newer SBBN025 straps over the isofranes. On my Darth, it's a coin toss but I'd give a slight edge in the 'looks' category to the iso. I also like the fact that I am using oem fat bars with Seiko straps and not having to use skinny-fat bars in the isofranes (although some folks here will force fat bars into the iso's regardless). It all boils down to personal preference I think, but for me it's oem all the way!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Went by my usual seiko shop....they need 3 months to get the strap in. Apparently the local distributor doesnt keep straps in stock...

I wonder where else I can get the sbbn035 strap...seiya is pretty pricey.


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

I've tried a range of straps on this SBBN027. The standard silicon is my favourite at the mo.


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

View attachment 12706155

I've tried a range of straps on this SBBN027. The standard silicon is my favourite at the mo.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

automan69 said:


> Hehe...thought you may get a giggle. I am a retired mechanical engineer and recognized the math.
> Believe tech heads are attracted to the tool quality of the tuna...functional aesthetic.
> Small world and good luck in your young career. You can see I don't work much because of my tan. Never liked work much.


Tech heads might be attracted to the tuna because it's a watch not made by a watchmaker but by an engineer, mr Ikuo Tokunaga.
Purpose developed and build on request not to be pretty but to be functional. And after 30/40 years (depends on automatic or quartz) it still works very well as a concept.
(The design is older than i am)

And engineers that don't like to work much are the ones that probably do the good job, because they don't want the hassle of doing it again, putting in a lot o efford in maintenance etc. Just do it right and overdesign and overdimension a little, so it will last a lot longer without trouble.


----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

For those who own the Emperor Tuna, what has your accuracy been like?


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

Scout said:


> For those who own the Emperor Tuna, what has your accuracy been like?


i have never actually actively measured any of my watches' accuracy. however, I have noticed over time that some watches tend to be a tad less accurate, such as my lower end Seiko (4R movements), and my lower end Longines. They tend to either run faster or slower after a few days of prolonged wear. 
However, my SDBX014 (emperor case tuna) is probably one of the most accurate watch I have. I've almost never had the need to manually readjust the time after prolonged wear, just because of how unlikely for it to deviate from the right time too much


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



nsx_23 said:


> Just picked this up: a NOS S23619J.


Congratulations, that's a rare Darth and very few still about.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks mate...I also dont see much info around about this model


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

nsx_23 said:


> Thanks mate...I also dont see much info around about this model


I chanced upon two NOS earlier this year so grabbed both, one sold and one I plan to keep. Made in small numbers circa 2011-12 it has the two-lined dial of the SBBN011 but with the signed crown of the SBBN013 which makes it the perfect Darth to many collectors.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

I was thinking whether its worth taking it to Seiko to have the seals replaced for fresh ones and make sure the watch is completely watertight.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Biggles3 said:


> I chanced upon two NOS earlier this year so grabbed both, one sold and one I plan to keep. Made in small numbers circa 2011-12 it has the two-lined dial of the SBBN011 but with the signed crown of the SBBN013 which makes it the perfect Darth to many collectors.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


What's the size of this watch? Couldn't find it anywhere, was it the same size as the modern Darth?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockettman (Dec 5, 2017)

People should check out the mother of pearl dials from Dragonshroud


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

ffnc1020 said:


> What's the size of this watch? Couldn't find it anywhere, was it the same size as the modern Darth?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly the same specs as the SBBN013 in terms of dimensions, materials used etc.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Biggles3 said:


> Exactly the same specs as the SBBN013 in terms of dimensions, materials used etc.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Thanks! Saw one on yahoo earlier and was tempted, but it's probably too big for my puny wrist.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



ffnc1020 said:


> Thanks! Saw one on yahoo earlier and was tempted, but it's probably too big for my puny wrist.


Mine is mint with a new strap (stock is too long), message if decide you want one, will do you a deal 

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Wrist is small but it's a woman's prerogative, love this watch


----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)

View attachment 12710231
Wrist is small but it's a woman's prerogative, love this watch


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*









Didn't bring my turtle on this trip... but I found one  (don't worry I was assisting in a release program)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Enjoying my new to me 031!

Seems quite different compared to my (sold) 017 - more refined with the black shiny bezel and brushed shroud. Less retro with the new hands and black date wheel - not sure how I feel about it as I really loved the classic look of the 015/017.

Bracelet seems fine and suits the watch well - I was afraid the polished bits would be out of place but they are barely noticeable. No compaints on the clasp or overall comfort - having a big wrist helps.

Lume is a definite improvement - a little brighter initially but def seems to last longer.

All my other watches are on the chopping block so this is my one and only - we'll see how long that lasts!

Some quick and dirty pics with poor light:










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Floats like a butterfly 







Stings like a bee &#55357;&#56349;


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

View attachment 12712479

Floats like a butterfly 
View attachment 12712481

Stings like a bee 🐝


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Sorry for the double posts.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

031 on Toxic nato. Prefer the tuna on nylon or rubber - bracelet may go up for sale 









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

'017 from 2012, still only loses 1 sec per month - great watch absolutely reliable and tough


----------



## badaxjava (Oct 30, 2011)

Mine with black python =)


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Man the spring drive is really beautiful. If Seiko can make one in the 300m tuna size that would be fantastic for us who has been blessed with chicken wrists.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

The Bumblebee Tuna is really, really growing on me. Very unique and interesting look. Might have to try one out someday...


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Seems tunas come in pairs. Picked up an sbbn017 off a friend for cheap, but it needs a new crystal as there is a scratch on the current one. Unfortunately it's a 3mth wait for seiko service center to get the part in stock....


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Finally joined the Tuna club after sitting on the fence for couple years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Polished the etched "X" logo off my 031 crown today. Much cleaner look.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

whywhysee said:


> Polished the etched "X" logo off my 031 crown today. Much cleaner look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good!

What did you use? Did you do it all with the crown on?


----------



## Nippon Rookie (Mar 11, 2016)

A question for owners of Seiko watches with day/date display ; When the Kanji(Japanese language) day is selected on your watch, does it display for the entire day?
I visited my dealer looking for a Seiko dive watch with Kanji day display. I was initially excited to see he carried a Marine Master. He changed the day display from English to Japanese for me. I was ready to purchase the watch until he told me, then showed me, the Kanji is only displayed for a couple of hours. Then it reverts to English. He explained there is no way to maintain the Kanji display throughout the day. It only displays for a few hours past midnight. WTF?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nippon Rookie said:


> A question for owners of Seiko watches with day/date display ; When the Kanji(Japanese language) day is selected on your watch, does it display for the entire day?
> I visited my dealer looking for a Seiko dive watch with Kanji day display. I was initially excited to see he carried a Marine Master. He changed the day display from English to Japanese for me. I was ready to purchase the watch until he told me, then showed me, the Kanji is only displayed for a couple of hours. Then it reverts to English. He explained there is no way to maintain the Kanji display throughout the day. It only displays for a few hours past midnight. WTF?


That doesn't even make sense...

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Nippon Rookie said:


> A question for owners of Seiko watches with day/date display ; When the Kanji(Japanese language) day is selected on your watch, does it display for the entire day?
> I visited my dealer looking for a Seiko dive watch with Kanji day display. I was initially excited to see he carried a Marine Master. He changed the day display from English to Japanese for me. I was ready to purchase the watch until he told me, then showed me, the Kanji is only displayed for a couple of hours. Then it reverts to English. He explained there is no way to maintain the Kanji display throughout the day. It only displays for a few hours past midnight. WTF?


My Tuna I just just posted above displays Kanji all the time. It would also display English all day if I set it that way. Not sure what your dealer is doing wrong.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

AndrwTNT said:


> Looking good!
> 
> What did you use? Did you do it all with the crown on?


Easy job - 2 minutes with a Dremel, felt polishing wheel and some metal polish. Just taped off the sides of the crown and the rest of the watch with painters tape. The etching is very shallow. Takes the crown back to the smooth 007 days.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Nippon Rookie said:


> A question for owners of Seiko watches with day/date display ; When the Kanji(Japanese language) day is selected on your watch, does it display for the entire day?
> I visited my dealer looking for a Seiko dive watch with Kanji day display. I was initially excited to see he carried a Marine Master. He changed the day display from English to Japanese for me. I was ready to purchase the watch until he told me, then showed me, the Kanji is only displayed for a couple of hours. Then it reverts to English. He explained there is no way to maintain the Kanji display throughout the day. It only displays for a few hours past midnight. WTF?


Your dealer seems to be quite uninformed...

If it has Kanji as an alternate, it can be set to display all day. It just depends on how you set it.

Set the watch as you normally would (away from the 'danger zone' i.e. 9pm and 3am) and for the day, just select the Kanji for the corresponding day. Then it will only be english for a few hours past midnight as it is setting itself.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Speaking of Kanji..


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Nippon Rookie said:


> A question for owners of Seiko watches with day/date display ; When the Kanji(Japanese language) day is selected on your watch, does it display for the entire day?
> I visited my dealer looking for a Seiko dive watch with Kanji day display. I was initially excited to see he carried a Marine Master. He changed the day display from English to Japanese for me. I was ready to purchase the watch until he told me, then showed me, the Kanji is only displayed for a couple of hours. Then it reverts to English. He explained there is no way to maintain the Kanji display throughout the day. It only displays for a few hours past midnight. WTF?





AndrwTNT said:


> Your dealer seems to be quite uninformed...
> 
> If it has Kanji as an alternate, it can be set to display all day. It just depends on how you set it.
> 
> Set the watch as you normally would (away from the 'danger zone' i.e. 9pm and 3am) and for the day, just select the Kanji for the corresponding day. Then it will only be english for a few hours past midnight as it is setting itself.


Andrew is spot on, but I can't believe how badly misinformed that dealer is...all he needs to do is turn to page 8 of the 7c46 booklet https://www.seikowatches.com/support/ib/pdf/SEIKO_7C46_7N36_7N85_V736.pdf


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna and ToxicNato.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Tuna to trim the tree. Gotta love alliteration when it comes naturally!









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nippon Rookie (Mar 11, 2016)

Regarding the Kanji display question: Thanks for your replies. I will pass this on to my dealer and see if he can get it right.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

This was probably answered somewhere in the thread, but I can't find it for the life of me..Anyway, I just got my second SBBN033. I returned my first one because there were funny noises coming out of the bezel when I turned it. Some sort of metallic grinding noise, but only on certain sections ( between 6 and 9 o'clock and between 12 and 2 o'clock. My other Seiko divers have a very smooth bezel action with a nice solid click. Well I got another Tuna and it's exactly the same, maybe even worse, the only difference is that the terrible noise is coming from other sections of the bezel.
Is that normal with these watches? Or is it just my luck with picking out lemons? I seriously expected the bezel action to be better than on cheaper counterparts and not so very much worse..


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Double post, sorry..


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Off duty, impersonating a kitchen clock.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

therion said:


> This was probably answered somewhere in the thread, but I can't find it for the life of me..Anyway, I just got my second SBBN033. I returned my first one because there were funny noises coming out of the bezel when I turned it. Some sort of metallic grinding noise, but only on certain sections ( between 6 and 9 o'clock and between 12 and 2 o'clock. My other Seiko divers have a very smooth bezel action with a nice solid click. Well I got another Tuna and it's exactly the same, maybe even worse, the only difference is that the terrible noise is coming from other sections of the bezel.
> Is that normal with these watches? Or is it just my luck with picking out lemons? I seriously expected the bezel action to be better than on cheaper counterparts and not so very much worse..


No, probably not normal. Did you buy online or at a walk in store, you see where I'm going correct? If online, you can return again after a phone call and email and specify what you want in terms of quality. If in store check before you leave.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

It was online, of course, no such watches are available in brick and mortar stores in Europe. I can't believe my luck with these..I love the watch in pictures, but both of watches I got felt like crap. Bezel action on my 007 and Sumo feels like a million bucks compared to the Tuna. Back she goes then...bummer..


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

CADirk said:


> Off duty, impersonating a kitchen clock.
> 
> View attachment 12724795


Nice strap!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Nice strap!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Watchband center, extreme straps, easy rider 22mm, should be enough for a hint.
I have this alternating with a black MN strap, but the leather one needed a little break in period before getting comfortable.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Down time at work.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Down time at work.


Nice polishing job with the crown |>

I swapped the one on my 033 for an older style "S" crown - looks way better IMHO


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Narc'd said:


> Nice polishing job with the crown |>
> 
> I swapped the one on my 033 for an older style "S" crown - looks way better IMHO
> View attachment 12727207


Tempted to source an "S" crown myself - looks great! Easy job to replace the crown?


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Tempted to source an "S" crown myself - looks great! Easy job to replace the crown?


It's relatively easy, just a bit fiddly as you're working with such small parts.

With the case back removed, you can see the stem release circled below:








The crown/stem assembly when removed from the watch. It's a 2 part stem, a male half screwed into the crown and a female half that the male slots into:








It consists of 5 parts - the crown, male half of stem, spring, brass washer and the female half of the stem.

This is the new "S" crown you'll need for the swap over:








This is the joint between the male and female (slotted) stem pieces:








To disassemble, press the female half of the stem towards the crown, this pushes on the brass washer which in turn compresses the spring. With the spring slightly compressed you can simultaneously slide the female half of the stem off the male half by sliding it sideways.

With the famale part removed, this is what you're left with. Be careful not to lose the spring or the tiny brass washer!








With the spring removed:








The male half of the stem can then be unscrewed from the crown:








Rather than unscrew the male stem part from the crown, I actually purchased a new part to go with my new crown but you can re-use the old one. I wasn't sure how easily the two pieces would unscrew so I saved myself any hassle by purchasing a second male stem half:








Once you have stripped the crown/stem assembly down this far, all you have to do is take your new crown and refit all the old parts to it in the reverse order to how you removed them. I used a little purple threadlock (weak bond) on the thread of the male stem half when screwing it into the crown.

I think the older "S" crown looks better, it looks more "expensive". I don't necessarily have a problem with the "X" per se, it's more the method of manufacture. The laser engraving just looks cheap next to the cast in the metal "S". If they cast in the "X" in the same way I probably would have been happy enough. But then I'd have missed out on all the watch fettling fun!


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Narc'd said:


> It's relatively easy, just a bit fiddly as you're working with such small parts.
> 
> With the case back removed, you can see the stem release circled below:
> View attachment 12727913
> ...


Thanks for posting the write up on changing the crown! I have done it before for different watches and it is a relatively easy thing to do assuming you have some of the standard tools. I have a bunch of Seiko watches. One with the "S" engraved crown and several without. I just have not gotten around to it, but now maybe I will. It really does make a BIG difference. The crown looks super nice and MUCH richer with the "S" on there.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Narc'd said:


> It's relatively easy, just a bit fiddly as you're working with such small parts.
> 
> With the case back removed, you can see the stem release circled below:
> View attachment 12727913
> ...


Thanks heaps for the tutorial mate, excellent! I'd like to do this to my 33 as well but I'll probably wait until it needs a battery change to open it up.


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Narc'd...a brilliant post. Well done and thanks for sharing.
I will only dissent slightly and share my personal opinion. This swap isn't worth it to me. I am just completely non plussed about the X on the end of the stock crown on the 033. Not even on my radar. I know many believe the X desecrates the iconic 033 which I love. I just don't agree. Nor do I believe polishing it off is worth it. Maybe years ago it would have mattered, but I have learned to temper my intolerance on specific quirks I may not agree with. I instead now look at design a bit more holistically and simply revel in the overall splendor of the design. That and dimming eye sight that makes it hard for me to see what's on the end of the crown. ;-)

You are a credit to this forum.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

I had my trusty Tuna to accompany me on my last final tonight


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Here's mine. Almost identical.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

whywhysee said:


> Down time at work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like an accord form...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

itsajobar said:


> That looks like an accord form...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good eye! Something like that - dental insurance forms.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

New strap arrived today :-!

It’s always a bit nerve racking with a cut to fit strap but so nice when it’s done.

I like that it’s a little bit more streamlined than the OEM rubber so it fits more easily under my my shirt cuff, but it’s still ready for a summer weekend!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

JDM 7549-7010


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

khd said:


> New strap arrived today :-!
> 
> It's always a bit nerve racking with a cut to fit strap but so nice when it's done.
> 
> I like that it's a little bit more streamlined than the OEM rubber so it fits more easily under my my shirt cuff, but it's still ready for a summer weekend!


Looks good! Where did you order the strap if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

AndrwTNT said:


> Looks good! Where did you order the strap if you don't mind me asking?


No worries it's a Bonetto Cinturini 300L (300D is exactly the same but ships knobby side up... not that there's much point because you can easily flip it over) - I got mine from holben's fine watchbands Bonetto Cinturini Model 300L Rubber Black

The strap itself is very good quality (slightly stiffer than the OEM which I'm fine with) but the clasp lets it down slightly so I'm thinking of replacing it with a strapcode v clasp in time. I also think notching a 24mm strap might look slightly better, after getting used to the OEM strap the 22mm feels a little skinny at the lugs although I'm sure I'll get used to it.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

khd said:


> New strap arrived today :-!
> 
> It's always a bit nerve racking with a cut to fit strap but so nice when it's done.
> 
> I like that it's a little bit more streamlined than the OEM rubber so it fits more easily under my my shirt cuff, but it's still ready for a summer weekend!


Looks great! I have been thinking about one of these and maybe sourcing a Seiko clasp. 20mm at the clasp?

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Snow lume.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

whywhysee said:


> Looks great! I have been thinking about one of these and maybe sourcing a Seiko clasp. 20mm at the clasp?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


Yep it's a 20mm clasp if you get the 22mm version... I definitely want to upgrade mine to something more solid and with more micro adjustments


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Another strap arrived today... this time a super cheap eBay shark mesh. It’s very similar to my old wjean mesh but maybe just a slightly flimsier clasp, still it was quite good value at about $10!

I’m liking the all metal look more than I expected though, I’ve got a feeling there’s an endmill in my future hahaha


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Because the 033 is sort of color neutral, it makes a great watch for swapping straps and bracelets. My 025 pretty much stays on black, although I think red might look good.

IMG_5197 by Robert Copple, on Flickr

IMG_5171r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Snow lume.


That lume shot in the snow looks cool:-!



> Another strap arrived today... this time a super cheap eBay shark mesh. It's very similar to my old wjean mesh but maybe just a slightly flimsier clasp, still it was quite good value at about $10!


I bought a cheap ebay shark mesh for a Borealis watch I have, then later a more expensive one from Watchgecko. From my experience, when it comes to shark mesh like these then the cheap one is the better option. I can't tell the difference in the actual mesh itself between the two.



> I'm liking the all metal look more than I expected though, I've got a feeling there's an endmill in my future hahaha


The Tuna rocks an End Mill ! I pimped mine with a Marinemaster clasp for wetsuit use.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Agree about the cheap shark mesh. I have two. The way I see it, you can either pay $18 for the one made in China or $100 for the one made in China.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

RFCII said:


> Agree about the cheap shark mesh. I have two. The way I see it, you can either pay $18 for the one made in China or $100 for the one made in China.


That's a good way of putting it all right.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Narc'd said:


> From my experience, when it comes to shark mesh like these then the cheap one is the better option. I can't tell the difference in the actual mesh itself between the two.





RFCII said:


> Agree about the cheap shark mesh. I have two. The way I see it, you can either pay $18 for the one made in China or $100 for the one made in China.


I too went for the cheap eBay mesh. I opted to spend a bit more in replacing the clasp with Strapcode's V-clasp. I think the combo looks great !


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi Narc'd.
You have style brother. I saw a youtube vid of the endmill on the 033 so had to get one to try on my 033. While is was handsome as you show...one of the nicest looking stainless bracelets on the 033 IMO...what I found is this combo wasn't nearly as comfortable as the 033 on rubber. A simple explanation is....I own other dive watches on stainless bracelets I find very comfortable...wasn't a problem with the Strapcode Endmill...but rather the 033 which wears its weight aka CG high above the wrist...for the tension I like to wear my stainless straps at for other dive watches..which isn't loose btw...the 033 felt floppy to me. I am sure you know that for the same band tension...rubber versus stainless...the elasticity in a rubber strap better controls the mass of the watch head. This typically isn't an issue with me, but for the higher CG 300m Tuna, the feel of the endmill combo is unsettling.

My thoughts....Endmill went back and the 033 is back on Italian Nitrile rubber which I prefer to the factory silicone strap which isn't bad.

Cheers brother.



Narc'd said:


> That lume shot in the snow looks cool:-!
> 
> I bought a cheap ebay shark mesh for a Borealis watch I have, then later a more expensive one from Watchgecko. From my experience, when it comes to shark mesh like these then the cheap one is the better option. I can't tell the difference in the actual mesh itself between the two.
> 
> ...


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

automan69 said:


> Hi Narc'd.
> You have style brother. I saw a youtube vid of the endmill on the 033 so had to get one to try on my 033. While is was handsome as you show...one of the nicest looking stainless bracelets on the 033 IMO...what I found is this combo wasn't nearly as comfortable as the 033 on rubber. A simple explanation is....I own other dive watches on stainless bracelets I find very comfortable...wasn't a problem with the Strapcode Endmill...but rather the 033 which wears its weight aka CG high above the wrist...for the tension I like to wear my stainless straps at for other dive watches..which isn't loose btw...the 033 felt floppy to me. I am sure you know that for the same band tension...rubber versus stainless...the elasticity in a rubber strap better controls the mass of the watch head. This typically isn't an issue with me, but for the higher CG 300m Tuna, the feel of the endmill combo is unsettling.
> 
> My thoughts....Endmill went back and the 033 is back on Italian Nitrile rubber which I prefer to the factory silicone strap which isn't bad.
> ...


To be honest, my End Mill gets occasional wear on the Tuna - when I want a change. The majority of the time it lives on it's OEM rubber strap. For me, some watches are meant to be on a bracelet, some on rubber. The Tuna is a watch at it's best when on rubber - to me anyway.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

BTW, a vigorous rubbing with a Scotchbrite will take the shine off of the mesh.



Blackdog said:


> I too went for the cheap eBay mesh. I opted to spend a bit more in replacing the clasp with Strapcode's V-clasp. I think the combo looks great !
> 
> View attachment 12746405
> View attachment 12746407


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Narc'd said:


> That lume shot in the snow looks cool:-!
> 
> I bought a cheap ebay shark mesh for a Borealis watch I have, then later a more expensive one from Watchgecko. From my experience, when it comes to shark mesh like these then the cheap one is the better option. I can't tell the difference in the actual mesh itself between the two.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah that looks great, definitely going to get one of those next! One of the things I'm loving about my Tuna is that it looks good on all sorts of straps and the drilled lugs make it easy.

For the first time in my life I don't even mind the OEM accordion style rubber, and I've normally just thrown those out on every other Seiko I've owned previously. I must admit that the rubber you get on a Tuna is quite a lot nicer than the z22 that comes with an SKX007 though, even down to little details like the springbar hole having a metal lining.



RFCII said:


> Agree about the cheap shark mesh. I have two. The way I see it, you can either pay $18 for the one made in China or $100 for the one made in China.


Yep, I think the only difference is likely to be the clasps and that is easily fixed. Oh, and if you're willing to brave it and buy a cut-to-measure (I like the bespoke feeling) it's much less than $18... mine was only US$10.60 including shipping. At that price it's not too much of a worry to cut it, you can always buy a replacement :-!



Blackdog said:


> I too went for the cheap eBay mesh. I opted to spend a bit more in replacing the clasp with Strapcode's V-clasp. I think the combo looks great !
> 
> View attachment 12746405
> View attachment 12746407


Yep that looks great with the new clasp, I'm thinking of doing the same for both my rubber deployant and my mesh.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Narc'd said:


> To be honest, my End Mill gets occasional wear on the Tuna - when I want a change. The majority of the time it lives on it's OEM rubber strap. For me, some watches are meant to be on a bracelet, some on rubber. The Tuna is a watch at it's best when on rubber - to me anyway.


I tend to agree with this.

Though the mesh looks incredibly badass, I find it more comfortable with the Bonetto flat vent.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Some more black and white for ya


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Just got this last night SBBN013


----------



## UAV-OPS (Jan 9, 2016)

Well I finally got a tuna, and I'm still surprised I went with a coated version. I love this thing and it's running at about +5 seconds per month.

I do have some questions though, is it DLC or PVD coated? Also, does the 035 have Diashield applied?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

UAV-OPS said:


> Well I finally got a tuna, and I'm still surprised I went with a coated version. I love this thing and it's running at about +5 seconds per month.
> 
> I do have some questions though, is it DLC or PVD coated? Also, does the 035 have Diashield applied?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good questions.

AFAIK PVD is the general name of the coating process. DLC is a specific material applied through a PVD process (Physical Vapor Deposition).

That said, it really looks like the coating of the shroud is different from the case and bezel on the 035. I would also like to know if it is DLC.

Seiya advertises it as hard-coating, I think.

I believe that Diashield is also some kind of PVD coating, just not black.


----------



## UAV-OPS (Jan 9, 2016)

Blackdog said:


> Good questions.
> 
> AFAIK PVD is the general name of the coating process. DLC is a specific material applied through a PVD process (Physical Vapor Deposition).
> 
> ...


The shroud looks different because it's brushed, I love the fact that it's a coated watch yet still has all the different surfaces, from high gloss to brushed.

I didn't get the hang tags with the watch so I'm not positive about the diashield, I know they usually advertise that if it's applied.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UAV-OPS (Jan 9, 2016)

Blackdog said:


> Good questions.
> 
> AFAIK PVD is the general name of the coating process. DLC is a specific material applied through a PVD process (Physical Vapor Deposition).
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, now I remember reading somewhere that they apply the Diashield to the shrouds on these watches, not everywhere else, hmmm.. very cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Still my only watch.....unless Santa brings me something? Merry Christmas to all!









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

I did this same thing on my Darth. The "X" crown is cheap and tacky IMHO. Great write up. And nice how Seiko figured out how to sell us two crowns with one watch eh?!



Narc'd said:


> It's relatively easy, just a bit fiddly as you're working with such small parts.
> 
> With the case back removed, you can see the stem release circled below:
> View attachment 12727913
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

You sit on the fence and then jump in with a 2-line Darth? You were sittin pretty close. Nice!!



ten13th said:


> Finally joined the Tuna club after sitting on the fence for couple years.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Wow. The "one" Darth. Don't let it get away from you!



Biggles3 said:


> Congratulations, that's a rare Darth and very few still about.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Rarest of rare



mariod said:


> Seiko SSBS018


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I want your picture as a poster on my bedroom wall. Wife would object though.



TheMeasure said:


> Thanks man! Yeah the original hands are timeless!
> 
> IG: th3measure


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

How did Seiko drift so very very far away from this.



AirWatch said:


>


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Haha.. thanks man!! Just tell the wife it's a timeless design that's been around for decades. 



bmdaia said:


> I want your picture as a poster on my bedroom wall. Wife would object though.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


IG: th3measure


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

bmdaia said:


> How did Seiko drift so very very far away from this.


By not getting too close to it to begin with? If had my way with Seiko, I would've had this as a regular production model and not a very limited (500 pcs.) edition.


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

007 Custom Screws & 013


----------



## 50missioncap (Jul 7, 2012)

033 vs 031? Or just keep my sumo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

50missioncap said:


> 033 vs 031? Or just keep my sumo?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both good choices... I went with the 033 (and I love it) but that was because I didn't want it to be too similar to my 6309 turtle. If you're only gonna have one Seiko diver the 031 is probably the better more classic choice.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

50missioncap said:


> 033 vs 031? Or just keep my sumo?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


033 is a bit better on straps and 031 a bit better on bracelet or mesh....IMHO

Splitting hairs mostly and both would be fine alongside the sumo unless you HAVE TO sell to get the Tuna....then the quartz/auto factor comes into it. Sumo Will wear much lower than tunas

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 50missioncap (Jul 7, 2012)

khd said:


> Both good choices... I went with the 033 (and I love it) but that was because I didn't want it to be too similar to my 6309 turtle. If you're only gonna have one Seiko diver the 031 is probably the better more classic choice.
> 
> View attachment 12757079


Beautiful watch man. I'm super torn! Seems like a tuna should be on rubber. I dig the black bezel on the 31 tho...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

50missioncap said:


> Beautiful watch man. I'm super torn! Seems like a tuna should be on rubber. I dig the black bezel on the 31 tho...h
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't let the bracelet be the decider if you like the 031... it's easy enough to pick up a 22mm rubber strap, there's heaps of options thatll look good including OEM, flat vent, isofrane, rubber deployant... :-!


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Just picked up an SBBN015 for a ridiculous deal, can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

I am impressed at how well the Diashield works retarding scratches and fine lines on the shroud. No little spider web malling noticeable.


----------



## UAV-OPS (Jan 9, 2016)

whywhysee said:


> Still my only watch.....unless Santa brings me something? Merry Christmas to all!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


Very nice, these watches belong on rubber straps imho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

On shark mesh today (and probably for the rest of the summer too) :-!


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

50missioncap said:


> Beautiful watch man. I'm super torn! Seems like a tuna should be on rubber. I dig the black bezel on the 31 tho...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought the 031 thinking I would sell the bracelet as I tend to like divers on rubber. The bracelet has grown on me though - it's nice to be able to change it up a bit.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

SBBN015 is here, can't wait to get home and size the bracelet, have a Crafter Blue strap on the way for it as well. Still shocked on the deal I got on this thing.


----------



## 50missioncap (Jul 7, 2012)

Does the SBBN033 come on the same rubber as the current turtles? Still torn between the 33 and 31


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

50missioncap said:


> Does the SBBN033 come on the same rubber as the current turtles? Still torn between the 33 and 31
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Just a slightly different pattern on the inside.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Finally got the SBBN015 on my wrist, love the look and feel if this watch, also really like the bracelet, wasn't sure I would. I do have a crafter blue strap on the way for it though.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

50missioncap said:


> Does the SBBN033 come on the same rubber as the current turtles? Still torn between the 33 and 31
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





AndrwTNT said:


> Yes. Just a slightly different pattern on the inside.


They also have a much nicer buckle compared to the turtle, and also steel lining on the springbar holes. Overall they look similar but the little finishing touches add up to a better strap IMO...


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Loving this strap on my Tuna... can't believe it cost $10 :-!


----------



## 50missioncap (Jul 7, 2012)

khd said:


> Loving this strap on my Tuna... can't believe it cost $10 :-!
> 
> View attachment 12766921


Beautiful. Definitely leaning toward the 33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

50missioncap said:


> Beautiful. Definitely leaning toward the 33
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it's nice to have the steel bezel as something different if you've already got other divers with black bezels... if I only had one diver the 31 would probably be slightly more versatile, but a bit of variety is good!

Also, I know a lot of people worry about the polished shroud but in person I find it's not too dressy - if anything it feels more utilitarian and tool like than a brushed finish, like the polished chrome finish on a wrench or a socket set.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

I've been trying an sbnn031 and its definitely a cool watch, but I'm less than impressed with the seiko bracelet (can't seem to size it right)...and the clasp is rather annoying - the dive extension keeps sliding out when I'm just trying to put the watch on. 

What are some good aftermarket bracelets; Strapcode? Or maybe just go isofrane.


----------



## 50missioncap (Jul 7, 2012)

khd said:


> Yeah it's nice to have the steel bezel as something different if you've already got other divers with black bezels... if I only had one diver the 31 would probably be slightly more versatile, but a bit of variety is good!
> 
> Also, I know a lot of people worry about the polished shroud but in person I find it's not too dressy - if anything it feels more utilitarian and tool like than a brushed finish, like the polished chrome finish on a wrench or a socket set.


Great input khd. Thanks man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

I miss my tuna sbbn033. Flipped it to try a shogun and now the shogun is gone as well. 

But now I can't get the Darth out of my mind. 

arghhhhhhhh...


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Lume on this thing is awesome.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

1978 Seiko golden Tuna 7549-7009


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

SBBN017









Sent from my Samsung galaxy note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Been on leather mostly this winter.... always forget how nice the sbbn015 bracelet is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

nikbrown said:


> Been on leather mostly this winter.... always forget how nice the sbbn015 bracelet is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This.

I ordered a rubber strap before I even got my SBBN015 thinking it would mostly be off the bracelet, but I am a huge fan of it.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

mariod said:


> 1978 Seiko golden Tuna 7549-7009


God!! What a beauty you have there ;I can stop looking at your watch.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

GEO_79 said:


> God!! What a beauty you have there ;I can stop looking at your watch.


There will be a reissue of this watch next year. But in a darth tuna form factor.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

ffnc1020 said:


> There will be a reissue of this watch next year. But in a darth tuna form factor.


Actually we will get an 1000m golden tuna this year ; limited to 1978 pieces. Look here https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-548.html


----------



## Pippy (Aug 18, 2016)

GEO_79 said:


> Actually we will get an 1000m golden tuna this year ; limited to 1978 pieces. Look here https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-548.html


That link doesn't go where you thought it did (at least not on crapatalk on my phone) but still links to an interesting and very old thread!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

GEO_79 said:


> Actually we will get an 1000m golden tuna this year ; limited to 1978 pieces. Look here https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-548.html


That's what I meant, a darth case with this dial style.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

Pippy said:


> That link doesn't go where you thought it did (at least not on crapatalk on my phone) but still links to an interesting and very old thread!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The link is working ; maybe your phone...


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Here are pictures of this year's planned releases:


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

ffnc1020 said:


> That's what I meant, a darth case with this dial style.


Darth case...More like golden tuna case cos golden tuna was made way before darth tuna. 1978?


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

GEO_79 said:


> Darth case...More like golden tuna case cos golden tuna was made way before darth tuna. 1978?


The old 7549 tunas. But I don't think any 1000m tuna had this dial before.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

ffnc1020 said:


> The old 7549 tunas. But I don't think any 1000m tuna had this dial before.


Yeah I think this is the first 1000m golden with this dial.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

GEO_79 said:


> Yeah I think this is the first 1000m golden with this dial.


Only if they can make a 300m gold tuna... 1000m is just too big for my wrist.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

ffnc1020 said:


> Only if they can make a 300m gold tuna... 1000m is just too big for my wrist.


Yeah they are freaking big, especially the automatic ones.

Sent from my Samsung galaxy note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Only (Apr 28, 2017)

I wish seiko in 2018 introduce the quartz tuna 300m with sapphire crystal..


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Love the lume on these new tunas!









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

So the rubber strap is $200 for this watch, any difference between what Seiya sells and what is on ebay?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/22mm-Seiko...291479?hash=item3d37fc5f97:g:mkYAAOSw3utY7JvG


----------



## xhenke (Oct 17, 2013)

I just got a new SBBN031 and I gotta say I'm impressed.

I've had a couple of Tunas in the past, SBBN017/SBBN015/SBBN035/SBBN025/SBBN029/Golden Tuna but I think this one beats them all.


It just feels right in every single way, a really good watch for the money!


----------



## xhenke (Oct 17, 2013)

Bgsmith said:


> So the rubber strap is $200 for this watch, any difference between what Seiya sells and what is on ebay?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/22mm-Seiko...291479?hash=item3d37fc5f97:g:mkYAAOSw3utY7JvG


I don't know which model you're refering to but the strap you linked to on Ebay is the "DA0C1DR" and it's in Seiyas shop for $74 (Sold out though).

The one for $199 @ Seiya is for the SBDB009/013, I actually had that strap on my SBBN015 and it's super-soft and nice (but not really worth $200 imo).


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

That looks to be an OEM 017 strap.

I much prefer the 017 resin style strap than the silicone based straps on the new tuna's. Straps for the new gen tuna's collect lint and get beat up looking easily from my experience (had an 035).


Bgsmith said:


> So the rubber strap is $200 for this watch, any difference between what Seiya sells and what is on ebay?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/22mm-Seiko...291479?hash=item3d37fc5f97:g:mkYAAOSw3utY7JvG


----------



## xhenke (Oct 17, 2013)

I also prefer the stock strap of the SBBN017, a nice strap but perhaps a bit too long!

The newer soft silicone ones sure are nice to the touch but as you mentioned they collect a lot of dust and gets scratches/wear easily.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_5255 by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Three Turtles and a Tuna?


RFCII said:


> IMG_5255 by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

xhenke said:


> I don't know which model you're refering to but the strap you linked to on Ebay is the "DA0C1DR" and it's in Seiyas shop for $74 (Sold out though).
> 
> The one for $199 @ Seiya is for the SBDB009/013, I actually had that strap on my SBBN015 and it's super-soft and nice (but not really worth $200 imo).





whywhysee said:


> That looks to be an OEM 017 strap.
> 
> I much prefer the 017 resin style strap than the silicone based straps on the new tuna's. Straps for the new gen tuna's collect lint and get beat up looking easily from my experience (had an 035).





xhenke said:


> I also prefer the stock strap of the SBBN017, a nice strap but perhaps a bit too long!
> 
> The newer soft silicone ones sure are nice to the touch but as you mentioned they collect a lot of dust and gets scratches/wear easily.


Thanks everyone, I've got a crafter blue on the ge way for the Tuna, might grab a Seiko one as well.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Someone here in Aus was selling a strapcode diver clasp they hadn’t even taken the plastic off of, no one else put a bid in so I got lucky and picked it up for less than AUD$10 :-!

It is 20mm so no good for my mesh, but it’s a definite upgrade for my BC strap... I’m definitely gonna have to get one of these for my mesh as well, so much nicer.

The rubber makes it feel much more casual compared to mesh, I think maybe it’ll be this strap on the weekends and mesh when I wear it to the office. Thanks to the drilled lugs changing straps is a breeze on this thing!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Never been much of a lume junkie before but Tuna lume is special...


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

After at least a year hiatus, I am back in the Tuna club! I've owned nearly all of them, including the spring-drive, but I return to the club with the Ninja due mainly to the wearability and of course my love for the black tunas.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Howa said:


> After at least a year hiatus, I am back in the Tuna club! I've owned nearly all of them, including the spring-drive, but I return to the club with the Ninja due mainly to the wearability and of course my love for the black tunas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This makes me want to go back to the stock hardlex


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

kriiiss said:


> This makes me want to go back to the stock hardlex


I liked the oem sapphire on the darth and spring drive but i dont like aftermarket sapphire on the 300m quartz tunas.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I liked the oem sapphire on the darth and spring drive but i dont like aftermarket sapphire on the 300m quartz tunas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Agreed... you see a bit of chatter about the hardlex from time to time, but the truth is the domed hardlex is one of my favourite parts of my SBBN033 Tuna


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

khd said:


> Agreed... you see a bit of chatter about the hardlex from time to time, but the truth is the domed hardlex is one of my favourite parts of my SBBN033 Tuna


Pictures are a muther to take without reflections on the domed hardlex. Now i just embrace it instead of fighting it.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_5263 by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Crafter Blue strap is here, I am a huge fan.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Bgsmith said:


> Crafter Blue strap is here, I am a huge fan.


I wish they had other styles. The holes look too big

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I liked the oem sapphire on the darth and spring drive but i dont like aftermarket sapphire on the 300m quartz tunas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Does a sapphire without the AR coating look much different than the stock Hardlex?

Just curious as I have a few scratches in the Hardlex on my 031 and was considering a Crystal Times sapphire without AR.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Pictures are a muther to take without reflections on the domed hardlex. Now i just embrace it instead of fighting it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Haha I was exactly the same at first, trying to block out light with my other hand... but now I think the reflections actually make a pic look better


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



whywhysee said:


> Does a sapphire without the AR coating look much different than the stock Hardlex?
> 
> Just curious as I have a few scratches in the Hardlex on my 031 and was considering a Crystal Times sapphire without AR.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


There's a definite difference between how hard Lex and Sapphire handle light. Sapphire is colder and hardlex is a little bit warmer. Distortions will be different as well. But all of that is a personal preference.

My biggest issue is that I think that there is a definite difference in quality between an oem Sapphire and an aftermarket Sapphire from Crystal times or yobokies. I've handled many & owned one Seiko mod using a crystal Times Sapphire.Plus I have found that the AR coating is not nearly as effective as they claim. So I'm just not a huge fan of the end results using an aftermarket Sapphire.

I am obviously in the minority opinion on this because Crystal time has a very thriving business selling sapphire crystals to hundreds if not thousands of us every year.

If it was my watch my three options would look like this

Number one leave it alone and embrace the scratches

Number 2 try to Source a new hardlex Crystal

Number 3 replace it with a flat aftermarket sapphire crystal if that fits

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

VWG,
I've researched flat crystals in 300m tunas in the past and have reached the conclusion that they won't work. It's my understanding that they need the dome for clearance.
Same movement/smaller case etc.

I prefer flat crystals, and the dials look better to me without the AR coatings as well fwiw, I agree...


----------



## ram350002 (Nov 22, 2017)

Can't think of a better place to post this. just came across what appears to be a like new condition 99 ScubaPro w/ full kit on YahooJapan. Looks legit but I'm no expert, just giving a heads up because I know how rare/desirable they are. Not cheap, currently at 298,000Yen/$2679.00 with a little over two days left. I'd post a link but lurkers like me can't. I have nothing to do with the sale or anyone involved, just trying to help. I would be interested to know if it is legit from those who know. Hope I didn't break any rules, if so-sorry
P.S. My fear would be opening a 30 year old watch only to find the battery leaked all over and ate the guts. Would be a bummer to spend that much and have to replace the original movement.


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

This is a great photo..


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Hello from Greece

I love it... so simple!!










Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler Armstrong (Sep 17, 2013)

I didn't want to start a new thread, but other than the obvious differences, why is a Shrouded Monster / Baby Tuna priced so much lower than a Tuna (SBBN033 vs SRP639)?

Other than a slightly smaller diameter (1mm), automatic versus quartz, 300mm vs 200mm, is there a huge gain due to cost premium for a "Marinemaster"?

I have to say, I do like the brushed shroud of the 639 versus the polished on the 033, especially given that the new Tuna's have Monster style hands as well.


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Tyler Armstrong said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread, but other than the obvious differences, why is a Shrouded Monster / Baby Tuna priced so much lower than a Tuna (SBBN033 vs SRP639)?
> 
> Other than a slightly smaller diameter (1mm), automatic versus quartz, 300mm vs 200mm, is there a huge gain due to cost premium for a "Marinemaster"?
> 
> I have to say, I do like the brushed shroud of the 639 versus the polished on the 033, especially given that the new Tuna's have Monster style hands as well.


I can't say about the SRP639 but I had a SRP637 which is similar and I currently own a 300m tuna and fit, finish, lume, diashield coating and dial is on another level. I have the 031 with bracelet and would recommend that as I think the brush shroud is better and I personally like the bracelet with the racheting clasp....oh yeah I also love the domed crystal and kanji day wheel.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Tyler Armstrong said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread, but other than the obvious differences, why is a Shrouded Monster / Baby Tuna priced so much lower than a Tuna (SBBN033 vs SRP639)?
> 
> Other than a slightly smaller diameter (1mm), automatic versus quartz, 300mm vs 200mm, is there a huge gain due to cost premium for a "Marinemaster"?
> 
> I have to say, I do like the brushed shroud of the 639 versus the polished on the 033, especially given that the new Tuna's have Monster style hands as well.


There are quite a lot of differences between the 300m HE-Safe tuna and the 200m scuba tuna.
Domed hardlex vs flat hardlex
DLC coating vs bare metal
7C46 quartz movement (specially developed for the 300/600m tuna) vs the entry level 4R36 automatic that's used in a wide range of other watches
Helium Safe construction (among others a different crystal setting and added retaining ring in the SBBN) vs just positive pressure resistant case.
Titanium ratcheting clasp vs standard steel dive extension on the bracelet
And probably a slightly higher grade of finishing in the overall watch.
And mightbe some other bits i've missed.


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

My Tuna Trio


----------



## John_Frederick (Feb 28, 2016)

jasd said:


> My Tuna Trio
> 
> View attachment 12804371


Wow.

Wow.

Wow.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Nato today.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Light it up!
*


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Lightly seared on one side...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetay (Nov 18, 2011)

Had a quartz and springdrive but this should be a keeper!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

To large for your wrist.


----------



## Davetay (Nov 18, 2011)

T1meout said:


> To large for your wrist.


Many thanks for the opinion. Fortunately I still love it !


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

T1meout said:


> To large for your wrist.


I don't get why people offer this opinion. What does it matter to you, if the poster likes it?

Looks great on you. Enjoy!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

CFK-OB said:


> I don't get why people offer this opinion. What does it matter to you, if the poster likes it?
> 
> Looks great on you. Enjoy!


because this is a discussion forum and I'm entitled to my opinion? Plus it adds to my post count. I'm glad he's happy with it, but it's still to large for his wrist size.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Photos are not the definitive way to determine whether or not something is or is not too big or too small.

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> Photos are not the definitive way to determine whether or not something is or is not too big or too small.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


Care to share what other options are available to us?


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

T1meout said:


> Care to share what other options are available to us?


Using one's own judgement in the real world is probably the "gold standard" in my opinion. That is to say, if you're happy with what you see on your wrist who could care less what random internet strangers think, right?

Wrist shots taken on a phone at close range are well known to be unreliable, but I believe you can get more realistic proportions in the photo by having someone else take the shot from a reasonable distance. There's no way I'm going to ask my wife to help me take photos of my watches though, she thinks I'm weird enough as it is :-d


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

khd said:


> Using one's own judgement in the real world is probably the "gold standard" in my opinion. That is to say, if you're happy with what you see on your wrist who could care less what random internet strangers think, right?
> 
> Wrist shots taken on a phone at close range are well known to be unreliable, but I believe you can get more realistic proportions in the photo by having someone else take the shot from a reasonable distance. There's no way I'm going to ask my wife to help me take photos of my watches though, she thinks I'm weird enough as it is :-d


Timer function

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Just take a foto of your wrist placed on your abdomen reflected in the mirror. No third party assistance necessary. I dedicated a thread to the misleading closeup wrist shot a few years ago. But there is clear overhang in the picture posted above. Plus the watch is pulled downwards by the force of gravity cause it's top heavy and not well positioned on the wrist. I'm speaking from experience here. I have a large heavy bronze watch which sits identically on my wrist.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*

ANY PHOTO of a watch on a wrist is not a way to judge the fit of said watch.... EVEN MORE SO if it is someone else's watch and wrist.

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

khd said:


> Using one's own judgement in the real world is probably the "gold standard" in my opinion. That is to say, if you're happy with what you see on your wrist who could care less what random internet strangers think, right?
> 
> Wrist shots taken on a phone at close range are well known to be unreliable, but I believe you can get more realistic proportions in the photo by having someone else take the shot from a reasonable distance. There's no way I'm going to ask my wife to help me take photos of my watches though, *she thinks I'm weird enough as it is* :-d


I was typing a post in a different thread last night and my wife asked if I was writing work emails on a Sunday night, I said no I am posting about watches, her reply was "you are so weird".


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*



Slm643 said:


> ANY PHOTO of a watch on a wrist is not a way to judge the fit of said watch.... EVEN MORE SO if it is someone else's watch and wrist.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


False.


----------



## Tyler Armstrong (Sep 17, 2013)

Gotta say, I just got my hands on a baby tuna / shrouded monster and now I just want a Marinemaster Tuna that much more....


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Timer function





T1meout said:


> Just take a foto of your wrist placed on your abdomen reflected in the mirror. No third party assistance necessary.


Thanks for the tips guys :-!



Bgsmith said:


> I was typing a post in a different thread last night and my wife asked if I was writing work emails on a Sunday night, I said no I am posting about watches, her reply was "you are so weird".


Haha yeah but that's kind of why we come here... self validation. I mean we can't all be weird, right?



Tyler Armstrong said:


> Gotta say, I just got my hands on a baby tuna / shrouded monster and now I just want a Marinemaster Tuna that much more....


Oh hell yeah brother... I have been finding it really hard to put anything else on since I got mine a couple of months ago, plus it really opened my eyes to the plus side of having a good quartz watch in the mix. Dip your toe in the water with one of the 300m models, you won't regret it... if anything it'll leave you wanting a Darth though!


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

wow nice capture 


Davetay said:


> Had a quartz and springdrive but this should be a keeper!


----------



## alvintancy70 (Oct 30, 2011)

Any


burns78 said:


>


Anyone knows what strap this is and where to get it ? TIA.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

alvintancy70 said:


> Any
> 
> Anyone knows what strap this is and where to get it ? TIA.


I don't know the brand but it looks like a sailcloth strap and if you google that term you'll find tons of them with different colored stitching (or just black like that one.)
If you want that exact strap with that exact buckle idk, sorry. 
Example:
https://www.iwantastrap.com/collections/frontpage/products/black-stitch-sailcloth-strap


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Cellphone camera wide angle distortion... magnifying the watch on the wrist:

You really don't have to use a mirror or anything to get a more realistic shot. Cellphone cameras are a bit wider (even the ones that aren't marketed as 'wide angle') than typical 35mm type lenses. Distortion occurs pretty much everywhere in the frame, but least in the middle.

You don't really have to get that far away from the watch to make it look pretty realistic. If you just make some degree of effort to hold your watch arm out as far as you comfortably can, and then take the pic with the phone further away, then you'll get both watch and arm/hand in that middle less-distorted area.
The just use the phone camera tools to crop it down to what the frame would look like if you were holding the camera close and it will look quite a bit more realistic.

You can try it by taking back to back shots (one close up and one backed-up just a bit and cropped) and then swipe them back and forth and you can see how much smaller the watch looks on the wrist.

Example:









The top pic above is as-taken from the phone. The bottom pic is from just a little bit out, but then cropped.

Here are both pics as-shot from the phone:









...it really doesn't take that much distance. You just have to back up a little bit and not try to frame the shot with the camera. (Frame the shot by cropping.)


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Davetay said:


> Had a quartz and springdrive but this should be a keeper!


I love this photo. Watch fits you perfectly. I want to get a tuna but I'd have to sell off a few pieces to get there. Was thinking of going with an ecozilla but I don't know if it will scratch the tuna itch...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetay (Nov 18, 2011)

itsajobar said:


> I love this photo. Watch fits you perfectly. I want to get a tuna but I'd have to sell off a few pieces to get there. Was thinking of going with an ecozilla but I don't know if it will scratch the tuna itch...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many thanks for the kind words! If possible go for the tuna! It's absolute quality!


----------



## Davetay (Nov 18, 2011)

itsajobar said:


> I love this photo. Watch fits you perfectly. I want to get a tuna but I'd have to sell off a few pieces to get there. Was thinking of going with an ecozilla but I don't know if it will scratch the tuna itch...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many thanks for the kind words! If possible go for the tuna! It's absolute quality!


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

alvintancy70 said:


> Any
> 
> Anyone knows what strap this is and where to get it ? TIA.


http://rios1931.com/advance-synthetic-nytech-water-resistant-caoutchouc-lining/


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Some tuna on ice









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

SC-Texas said:


> Some tuna on ice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate I hope your strap is ok... I have leather shoes that colour and they don't really like getting wet!


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_5282 by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

Sbbn021


----------



## alvintancy70 (Oct 30, 2011)

numbernine said:


> Ninja Tuna on a 24mm ammo. I always thought these tunas would look a bit more proportioned on a 24mm strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.....

Was wondering if you squeeze the 24mm strap into the 22mm lugs or you notched the strap instead ?

I have an incoming 24mm Ammo strap, was thinking to notch it but yours look good.


----------



## kb15322 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## alvintancy70 (Oct 30, 2011)

Many thanks and very much appreciated.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

khd said:


> Thanks for the tips guys :-!
> 
> Haha yeah but that's kind of why we come here... self validation. I mean we can't all be weird, right?
> 
> Oh hell yeah brother... I have been finding it really hard to put anything else on since I got mine a couple of months ago, plus it really opened my eyes to the plus side of having a good quartz watch in the mix. Dip your toe in the water with one of the 300m models, you won't regret it... if anything it'll leave you wanting a Darth though!


Nice strap. Def nice strap!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RayWatch (Mar 29, 2016)

PADI on Miltat Super Engineer II


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_5284 by Robert Copple, on Flickr

IMG_5293 by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Quiet evening at home. Enjoy the weekend!









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


Holy ..... that's an awesome shot! I want to get one of these so bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks my friend! The Darth is worth it in my opinion.



itsajobar said:


> Holy ..... that's an awesome shot! I want to get one of these so bad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IG: th3measure


----------



## NOMADARTIST (Oct 23, 2011)

Taking my Grandfather for a walk on the beach.........


----------



## NOMADARTIST (Oct 23, 2011)

SBBN007 Tuna Time.........


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Today is a sad day...

I have to put my 033 up for sale :/


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



AndrwTNT said:


> Today is a sad day...
> 
> I have to put my 033 up for sale :/


Financial need, medical emergency, bail money, bookie getting ready to send two guys named Guido by your house?

Hope it works out whatever the reason but the good news is that the tuna is so iconic to the circle line it will be here if you ever choose to buy another one.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



valuewatchguy said:


> Financial need, medical emergency, bail money, bookie getting ready to send two guys named Guido by your house?
> 
> Hope it works out whatever the reason but the good news is that the tuna is so iconic to the circle line it will be here if you ever choose to buy another one.


Very true!

I'd had my eye on it for a long time before I even decided to pull the trigger so I'm sure I won't have any trouble acquiring another if the time came.

Partly financial but also because I have another one coming in and I can't afford to build any more to my collection without letting something else go. I just hope someone else can enjoy it as much as I had!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

AndrwTNT said:


> Today is a sad day...
> 
> I have to put my 033 up for sale :/


Well, in that case make sure you do so in the designated forum. Not here!


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

T1meout said:


> Well, in that case make sure you do so in the designated forum. Not here!


Good thing it is posted for sale in the proper Watch Sales thread currently and my thoughts and discussions about the watch are in this discussion thread 

The Tuna has been one of those watches I'd always wanted and am glad to have enjoyed for the time I did, but hasn't been taken out of my watch box for quite some time so I'm hoping to continue appreciating everyone else's pictures of theirs until the day I inevitably repurchase one lol.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

> The Tuna has been one of those watches I'd always wanted and am glad to have enjoyed for the time I did, but hasn't been taken out of my watch box for quite some time so I'm hoping to continue appreciating everyone else's pictures of theirs until the day I inevitably repurchase one lol.


I'm curious, what was (were) the main competition with the tuna for wrist time?


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

cave diver said:


> I'm curious, what was (were) the main competition with the tuna for wrist time?


Good question... I think it was either between my skx007 (which was the first what my wife bought me so it's got a special meaning) and my Tudor Pelagos. But my friend is now the owner of the Pelagos and I have a Halios Seaforth coming which I'm assuming will occupy most of my wrist time.


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

I stopped wearing the SBGX119 GS for the SBBN033.

I also like the oem strap over a thin nylon, it just wears more comfortably.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm sorry if this has already been explained on this thread, but it's so long I haven't read it all, yet.
Does anybody know what the word and letters engraved on the back of a 300m PADI SBBN039 
"JAPAN TF" mean?
Just curious.
Thanks.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Home time!!!









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

New MN-strap for my Tuna...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

JohnGo said:


> New MN-strap for my Tuna...
> 
> View attachment 12837055
> 
> ...


Well that looks great

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

JohnGo said:


> New MN-strap for my Tuna...
> 
> View attachment 12837055
> 
> ...


How does the strap handle the weight?

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> How does the strap handle the weight?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


If the grey MN strap in material is equal to the black one, the tuna watch head is absolutely no problem on the strap.
The strap can be made as tight as you like and it is rough and thick enough so it doesn't slip on the wrist or the watch.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

MN strap @ dusk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

CADirk said:


> If the grey MN strap in material is equal to the black one, the tuna watch head is absolutely no problem on the strap.
> The strap can be made as tight as you like and it is rough and thick enough so it doesn't slip on the wrist or the watch.


They're not cheap, but the MN straps are worth their price. I do not like traditional Nato's at all, but this is a totally different breed with the elastic fabric, the custom sized tailoring and the superb buckle...
Very comfortable stuff to wear &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

The green one is a little thinner, but works just fine.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Cool shot of my old 017. Gone but not forgotten!









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice


whywhysee said:


> Cool shot of my old 017. Gone but not forgotten!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Blue Tuna on Haveston Carrier strap


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

beautiful shot


jhanna1701 said:


> View attachment 12839789
> 
> 
> Blue Tuna on Haveston Carrier strap


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

Did you order it in 22mm size?

And the watch stays put on wrist?


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a couple of the Haveston straps and really like them


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Boomerdw said:


> Did you order it in 22mm size?
> 
> And the watch stays put on wrist?


Was that question to me? Yes, 22mm size. Stays in place reasonably well. My wrist shape is not super conducive to nato's, but I like the look, so... Quality-wise, the Haveston seems far above your standard run of the mill nato.


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

My first and only Tuna so far SBBN039 PADI.
i just got it, pristine pre-owned, today Sat 27Jan2018


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

triple tuna









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

New polished shroud - now I have the brushed, blasted, and polished w/torx, hex, and phillips screws depending on mood


----------



## alvintancy70 (Oct 30, 2011)

burns78 said:


> RIOS1931 Advance - Water Resistant Synthetic Watch Strap


Much appreciated, just ordered 1, cheers....


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Happy Monday!









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

SBBN033


----------



## busterbones (Mar 1, 2012)

Need one of Erika's originals now. Looks great!


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Anyone try the new Strapcode Angus Jubilee on the Tuna yet? I like it allot on my Sumo, not sure if I should get that or the Endmill for the Tuna.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheap and cheerful solar quartz Baby LE Tuna.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_5296 by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

korgath_of_barbaria said:


> Anyone try the new Strapcode Angus Jubilee on the Tuna yet? I like it allot on my Sumo, not sure if I should get that or the Endmill for the Tuna.


No love for the oem bracelet?

Be warned: if you have OCD tendencies, the Diashield coating on the brushed shroud makes it a slightly darker finish than other brushed stainless. If you like matched finishes, no other bracelet will match as perfectly as the oem. Most may never notice, but we WIS can be particular about these sorts of things.

To answer your question - both endmill and jubilee look great - I tend to lean towards jubilee for that old school look.


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

whywhysee said:


> korgath_of_barbaria said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone try the new Strapcode Angus Jubilee on the Tuna yet? I like it allot on my Sumo, not sure if I should get that or the Endmill for the Tuna.
> ...


The oem bracelet is nice enough and I'm still not 100% convinced that it needs replacing. I like the flexibility and comfort of the shorter links found on the endmill and the fatter bracelet just makes it look better to me. I realize the color will be off with the diashield but it's not a deal breaker. I learned to live with all the little misalignment issues that have plagued most of my Seikos, I can live with the color issue as well XD


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

never get tired of looking at the spring drive!


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Wanted the spring drive, but this one spoke to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

Anyone have a SBBN031 on a rubber strap they really like? Show me some pics!


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

DocJohnnyZ said:


> Anyone have a SBBN031 on a rubber strap they really like? Show me some pics!


When I had my 031, I wore it exclusively on rubber.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Put the Tuna on the rubber strap that came with my SRPB11, I must say this is a pretty comfortable strap.


----------



## iwannatuna (Feb 2, 2018)

Anyone know where I can try on a 300m Tuna in Toronto or the GTA? Really want to see how it looks on my wrist.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Golden Tuna


----------



## bcosta (Oct 29, 2017)

My new addiction...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alvintancy70 (Oct 30, 2011)

Been lurking around the Tuna thread from Pg1, very long read up but worth every moment, lots of beautiful images of the Tuna with their owners with different straps, rubber, steel, leather, natos, zulus, etc.....

Wanted 1 since 09, unfortunate funds didn't permit. In 2013, managed to get a SBDX001, had it for 6 months before flipping it for 015. Unfortunately 015 was also flipped due to lack of wrist time.

Over the years, there was a void but back in my mind, Tuna has always been lurking around.

Back to the present, manage to track down a 013 in Nov 17, mint condition with full box set, even the rubber wasn't use. After daily usage of the 013 and reading of this Tuna thread, the 013 wasn't enough, wanted an Auto.

So next best thing was the 011, slowly and surely the search begin, started posting here and there and finally the owner contacted me, we negotiated a price with the understanding that the condition was what he had describe, the following day we met up at noon. Once i open the Grey Box, it was Luv at 1st sight. Condition was everything the Owner has describe and more, i asked him why was he selling, he told me lack of wrist time and somewhat the massive size didn't really help for he's 6.5" wrist. I happily paid him and took it off his hands.

For now, i should be quite contented, a Quartz and Auto, what more can i want, than i continue reading the Tuna thread, Poison as it is, i wanted the SD009, so the search begins again.

For those who are curious, why the 013 and not the 025, think its obvious, the Crown. Same for the SBDX011 instead of the SBDX013, never like the X Crown.

Tried multiple straps on this 2 Tuna's, from Iso to OEM rubber to nato's and zulu's. Somehow for the Emperor, shark mesh remains comfortable and for the Darth, its on leather for now but who knows, might change in the near future.

Apologies for the long write up, enough said, an image for the thread,


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

'76 Seiko 6159-7010 on Bonetto Cinturini rubber nato strap


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Having some fun with Cincy Strap Works









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetay (Nov 18, 2011)

Still very much in love with this!


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

More Tuna!


----------



## Ntinos (Jun 28, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

What is this Tuna??



Ntinos said:


> Amazing


----------



## Ntinos (Jun 28, 2011)

SBDJ033 lowercase
Lim ed


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Great looking. SS is always best imo for a tool watch.



stockae92 said:


> More Tuna!


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

stockae92 said:


> More Tuna!


I want to love the 033, but I can't get past having all that metal on the case and bezel and none on the dial. Does that ever bother you?

Great shot though!


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

DocJohnnyZ said:


> I want to love the 033, but I can't get past having all that metal on the case and bezel and none on the dial. Does that ever bother you?
> 
> Great shot though!


Funny enough. I have had SBBN031 before, it has brushed "non-bling" shroud and black (coated) bezel insert. Compare 033 to 031, I like the 033 a lot more. I don't know why it works for me, honestly, I thought it wouldn't work with all the bling. But it does.

When the 031 and 033 initially came out, I thought the 031 looks way better, more "tool" and that was the one I got. After a while, the "bling" on 033 (in photo) started to "make sense" to me and I sold my 031 for a 033, and I never looked back.

I still can't answer you why 033 works. Maybe it has a more retro "feel" to it. But I like all the "metal" better. It just works. I know my answer doesn't make whole lot of sense, it just have something to do with my personal preference, and lots and lots of coffee. 

BTW, I never felt the dial was over powered by the SS shroud and bezel, nor is it under sized comparing to the rest of the watch. 300m Tuna is just the perfect small big watch for my wrist size. The 033 is my fav Tuna, that includes the blue 300m Tuna, PADI, 1000m, Spring Drive, SBDX ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

stockae92 said:


> Funny enough. I have had SBBN031 before, it has brushed "non-bling" shroud and black (coated) bezel insert. Compare 033 to 031, I like the 033 a lot more. I don't know why it works for me, honestly, I thought it wouldn't work with all the bling. But it does.
> 
> When the 031 and 033 initially came out, I thought the 031 looks way better, more "tool" and that was the one I got. After a while, the "bling" on 033 (in photo) started to "make sense" to me and I sold my 031 for a 033, and I never looked back.
> 
> ...


For me the 033 is better than the 031 in every condition except one.....on a bracelet. I think the 033 on any bracelet is too much steel. But on leather, nato, or rubber it rocks!

I have the 031 because i prefer to wear it on a bracelet.

Congrats on your 033!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Can't comment on that, because even with when I had the 031, I never wear it on OEM bracelet. 

I even thought about selling the 031 bracelet separately, then the 033 "clicked" for me and that's the end of the story ... haha



valuewatchguy said:


> For me the 033 is better than the 031 in every condition except one.....on a bracelet. I think the 033 on any bracelet is too much steel. But on leather, nato, or rubber it rocks!
> 
> I have the 031 because i prefer to wear it on a bracelet.
> 
> ...


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

DocJohnnyZ said:


> I want to love the 033, but I can't get past having all that metal on the case and bezel and none on the dial. Does that ever bother you?
> 
> Great shot though!


I worried about the same thing before I saw it in person, but in hand I think the polished shroud feels purposeful and utilitarian. I've used this description a lot, but it actually feels more "toolish" even than the beadblasted finish on my Damasko because it's so straightforward and simple like the finish on a screwdriver or a socket wrench.

IMO applied markers on the dial would change the feel and make it much dressier in a bad way - if you like finely finished steel hands and applied markers the MM300 is a pretty cool choice, personally I'd love to have one to compliment my Tuna!


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

Seiko nailed it with the newer rubber strap on the SBBN033.

Nylon straps just seem out of place with the thick case, although I do not mind the looks of some when off the wrist. But on the wrist are to thin.


----------



## Ntinos (Jun 28, 2011)

I have no problem about the (no clik) plastic bezel, and plastic shroud .I dont know what kind is the plastic.
And yes with bracelet is better than the nato.Tomorrow photo 033 on black mesh bracelet
Have a nice day.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ntinos said:


> I have no problem about the (no clik) plastic bezel, and plastic shroud .I dont know what kind is the plastic.
> And yes with bracelet is better than the nato.Tomorrow photo 033 on black mesh bracelet
> Have a nice day.


Hi, how do you like the watch do far, are the main indices thickly printed or applied?

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ntinos (Jun 28, 2011)

Slm643
It's simple.
I like it as it is.
I dont know about the hands


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ntinos said:


> Slm643
> It's simple.
> I like it as it is.
> I dont know about the hands


Great, I saw one with a yellowish dial, I didn't know there was more colors! Nice watch, post more photos please!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I spent a week loving on my new turtle, now it's time to take the fish out for some sunshine


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^WOW that picture is great!


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Trying out my new rubber nato.

About 2 feet of snow here and still snowing - makes for a good white box for pics!

BTW - I'm glad you love your 033, Stockae92 - I'm loving your old 031!










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

That's some great photos of SBBN031 

Glad to know what you are loving it.



whywhysee said:


> Trying out my new rubber nato.
> 
> About 2 feet of snow here and still snowing - makes for a good white box for pics!
> 
> ...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

'78 Golden Tuna









'15 Emperor Tuna


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)

New arrival today - made a few tweeks
033 by biglewie, on Flickr


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

..SBBN031


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_5568 by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

My SBBN033 on a strap code endmill.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

Recent addition









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice! Love that 31 spring drive background action 



Archangel FX said:


> '78 Golden Tuna
> 
> View attachment 12878829
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Looking for some wisdom from fellow Seiko fans... I'm contemplating a change. I've had my MM300 (SBDX017) for two years, and really do like it, but I've been entertaining the idea of flipping it for an SBBN033. Is that crazy? I've been salvating over the Tunas for over a year, and the move would free up some of the hobby funds for a bit of a dressier watch, like a vintage King Seiko.
I'm thinking the right thing to do is buy a Tuna and see how I like it, and if it would suffice as my primary Seiko Diver. Cuz I always have to have a Seiko Diver in play. Thoughts, experiences?


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

il Pirati said:


> Looking for some wisdom from fellow Seiko fans... I'm contemplating a change. I've had my MM300 (SBDX017) for two years, and really do like it, but I've been entertaining the idea of flipping it for an SBBN033. Is that crazy? I've been salvating over the Tunas for over a year, and the move would free up some of the hobby funds for a bit of a dressier watch, like a vintage King Seiko.
> I'm thinking the right thing to do is buy a Tuna and see how I like it, and if it would suffice as my primary Seiko Diver. Cuz I always have to have a Seiko Diver in play. Thoughts, experiences?


I would buy the Tuna in addition to the MM300 but I wouldn't sell the MM300 for one... the MM300 quality is a step above. The MM300 would compare more quality and movement wise to maybe the Emperor 1000m Tuna or the Spring drive. Personally I own the 300m, 600m and 1000m Tunas and the MM300 and if I had to sell 1 out of the 4 it would be the 300m but as I'm a crazy seikoholic I'm keeping all of them


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I'd really like a tuna...


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

jasd said:


> I would buy the Tuna in addition to the MM300 but I wouldn't sell the MM300 for one... the MM300 quality is a step above. The MM300 would compare more quality and movement wise to maybe the Emperor 1000m Tuna or the Spring drive. Personally I own the 300m, 600m and 1000m Tunas and the MM300 and if I had to sell 1 out of the 4 it would be the 300m but as I'm a crazy seikoholic I'm keeping all of them


If I was to go this route, it would be in the interest of diversifying my small set of watches (I hesitate to use the word "Collection"). I don't like owning a lot of watches, so probably wouldn't enjoy owning both. I have been thinking of making the change to a more dedicated, hardcore dive watch coupled with a more elegant, smarter looking piece. But I don't know. I really like my MM300, just having second thoughts about it as a "one and only" type watch. And for my tastes, it's too pricey to just be another part of a larger collection. If I'm going to diversify, I'd like to have less expensive pieces. 
I appreciate your response, thanks!


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

il Pirati said:


> If I was to go this route, it would be in the interest of diversifying my small set of watches (I hesitate to use the word "Collection"). I don't like owning a lot of watches, so probably wouldn't enjoy owning both. I have been thinking of making the change to a more dedicated, hardcore dive watch coupled with a more elegant, smarter looking piece. But I don't know. I really like my MM300, just having second thoughts about it as a "one and only" type watch. And for my tastes, it's too pricey to just be another part of a larger collection. If I'm going to diversify, I'd like to have less expensive pieces.
> I appreciate your response, thanks!


I, like you, am also in the process of consolidation, and the SBBN033 has stayed. I got rid of my Shogun which previously had top spot. You can see my post of my SBBN033 in #6940. If I were you, I'd put cash aside then buy the Tuna, then make a decision after wearing both.

Just bear in mind the MM300 is more versatile. The SBBN033, despite me wearing it almost daily could look out of sorts in some places, although I wear it everywhere apart from formal settings. The one advantage of the Tuna over the MM300 is servicing, and not having to send it to Japan. The 300m tunas are pretty much set and forget for few decades, apart from battery changes and the occasional case back seal.

As long as you have another suitable versatile watch, you'll be fine. I have a Nomos in sight for that role  
Just don't ditch the MM300 only to buy it back again... if you're not that attached to it fine, but if you really love it, don't get rid of it.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Grew my collection today. Starting to really enjoy the diversity, and never thought I'd really like Orients. The new kid isn't a Tuna, but the differences compliment my Tuna.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

AP81 said:


> I, like you, am also in the process of consolidation, and the SBBN033 has stayed. I got rid of my Shogun which previously had top spot. You can see my post of my SBBN033 in #6940. If I were you, I'd put cash aside then buy the Tuna, then make a decision after wearing both.
> 
> Just bear in mind the MM300 is more versatile. The SBBN033, despite me wearing it almost daily could look out of sorts in some places, although I wear it everywhere apart from formal settings. The one advantage of the Tuna over the MM300 is servicing, and not having to send it to Japan. The 300m tunas are pretty much set and forget for few decades, apart from battery changes and the occasional case back seal.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking Nomos Club or Stowa Marine Original or King Seiko for the diversity. I'm really not consolidating, I'm actually considering expanding. The MM300 is on my wrist 9 out of 10 days. I've been thinking a couple watches might suit me better.
It's not really a matter of available cash, it's more a matter of how much money I want to have wrapped up in watches. 
I certainly wouldn't sell the MM300 until I'd tried out a Tuna. I'm just at the point of wondering if I'm insane for even considering the swap.


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

il Pirati said:


> I'm thinking Nomos Club or Stowa Marine Original or King Seiko for the diversity. I'm really not consolidating, I'm actually considering expanding. The MM300 is on my wrist 9 out of 10 days. I've been thinking a couple watches might suit me better.
> It's not really a matter of available cash, it's more a matter of how much money I want to have wrapped up in watches.
> I certainly wouldn't sell the MM300 until I'd tried out a Tuna. I'm just at the point of wondering if I'm insane for even considering the swap.


Ah gotcha. Understandable. Part of the reason why I am trying to have a small collection. 5-6 watches is enough. Every watch must be purposeful. The rest on holidays and other toys.

The Tuna has pretty good re-sale, so you're not going to lose much if you decide to buy one then flip it. If your reasoning is to reduce the amount of money tied up in watches, the MM300 to a tuna is a fair call.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

@il Pirati: sounds like there’s not much to lose, give the Tuna a try and see if you like it!

Personally I love mine even more than I expected... the most surprising thing is how much I like having a quartz watch, when I got the Tuna I bought it *despite* the quartz movement, but now I have experienced the benefits first hand I find myself thinking of flipping my automatic Damasko for a Grand Seiko with the 9F or a quartz Omega before I have to fork out for a service (which is due in a couple of years and is very pricey here in Australia) :-!


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

SBBN037 "Blue Tuna" on a Dark Blue PhenomeNato "long"

You know, I rarely wore this watch. I liked it and all but it rarely got wrist time with me. I wore my SBBN007 on a bracelet all the time as my go to watch, but this Blue Tuna got left back.

I think it was the strap. It came on a super comfortable blue silicon strap, but I think I just did not care to wear it that much.
I got this Dark Blue PhenomeNato strap and it has transformed the watch to me. The deep blue color matches so well, and the fine finish of the nylon feels good on the wrist. I'm wearing it all the time now lately.


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

shelfcompact said:


> SBBN037 "Blue Tuna" on a Dark Blue PhenomeNato "long"
> 
> You know, I rarely wore this watch. I liked it and all but it rarely got wrist time with me. I wore my SBBN007 on a bracelet all the time as my go to watch, but this Blue Tuna got left back.
> 
> ...


Strap makes all the difference I think. I have some pieces that the strap just doesn't feel quite right. I find I wear them less because of it. that endless search for the perfect matching strap...

she's a beauty. congrats. wear it in good health.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Anyone know where I could get a crown for a sbbn015 tuna? I have seen them on e-bay for something around $100, but I'm not sure I am willing to pay that much. If there is a decent substitute I might be interested in that as well


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Nanook65 said:


> Anyone know where I could get a crown for a sbbn015 tuna? I have seen them on e-bay for something around $100, but I'm not sure I am willing to pay that much. If there is a decent substitute I might be interested in that as well


Part #1E70B0STW1. The only one that turns up on ebay is from a French supplier - $50 plus 5 shipping. Good luck!

p.s. Is this to replace the crown on a new style Tuna or something else? As far as I know the 015/017 crown will only fit the 7c46 movement.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## martan9 (Feb 17, 2018)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Hi all, new to the forum here. I'm curious if anybody has tried an Horus strap on their Tunas. I'm planning to outfit my Darth Tuna with one. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



whywhysee said:


> Part #1E70B0STW1. The only one that turns up on ebay is from a French supplier - $50 plus 5 shipping. Good luck!
> 
> p.s. Is this to replace the crown on a new style Tuna or something else? As far as I know the 015/017 crown will only fit the 7c46 movement.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the part # and the clue. $50 is more reasonable than I was thinking. Crown is for one that has been trashed so this should work.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

$100 for a Seiko factory Tuna crown will be a good deal. Once those sell out you're looking at 5-10X that price.



Nanook65 said:


> Anyone know where I could get a crown for a sbbn015 tuna? I have seen them on e-bay for something around $100, but I'm not sure I am willing to pay that much. If there is a decent substitute I might be interested in that as well


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

031









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Anyone know the cost of replacing battery on any of the sbbn’s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

SBBN033


----------



## BoosterDuck (May 13, 2017)

any President's Day sales on 031 tunas? I really want one

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

il Pirati said:


> Looking for some wisdom from fellow Seiko fans... I'm contemplating a change. I've had my MM300 (SBDX017) for two years, and really do like it, but I've been entertaining the idea of flipping it for an SBBN033. Is that crazy? I've been salvating over the Tunas for over a year, and the move would free up some of the hobby funds for a bit of a dressier watch, like a vintage King Seiko.
> I'm thinking the right thing to do is buy a Tuna and see how I like it, and if it would suffice as my primary Seiko Diver. Cuz I always have to have a Seiko Diver in play. Thoughts, experiences?


I kept both and never looked back. They truly are 2 different animals and are the only 2 Seikos left in my humble collection. If you love your MM300, I wouldn't sell it to fund the Tuna.....you'll just land up buying another one (my 2 cents, both are amazingly built pieces)









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

hooliganjrs said:


> I kept both and never looked back. They truly are 2 different animals and are the only 2 Seikos left in my humble collection. If you love your MM300, I wouldn't sell it to fund the Tuna.....you'll just land up buying another one (my 2 cents, both are amazingly built pieces)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a hot duo. Very cool. Thanks!


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Anyone have an SBBN035 on a bracelet? Particularly a strapcode endmill?


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

itsajobar said:


> Anyone know the cost of replacing battery on any of the sbbn's?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyone care to tell me how long a piece of string is?

As is with everything in life your mileage may vary, depending on where you are.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

T1meout said:


> Anyone care to tell me how long a piece of string is?
> 
> As is with everything in life your mileage may vary, depending on where you are.


If you don't have one, why answer? If you do and know what it cost in your area why not just answer?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

T1meout said:


> Anyone care to tell me how long a piece of string is?
> 
> As is with everything in life your mileage may vary, depending on where you are.


I understand. I just wasn't sure if there was a proprietary battery that goes into this movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

itsajobar said:


> Anyone know the cost of replacing battery on any of the sbbn's?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mate, it's going to be hard for people to answer as we have no idea where you're located!

However, as far as I know it's pretty straighforward on the 300m versions... plenty of people do it themselves, so for any competent watchmaker near you it should be a breeze. If you're talking Darth it's slightly more complicated because of the case, in that case you might wanna seek out someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

khd said:


> Mate, it's going to be hard for people to answer as we have no idea where you're located!
> 
> However, as far as I know it's pretty straighforward on the 300m versions... plenty of people do it themselves, so for any competent watchmaker near you it should be a breeze. If you're talking Darth it's slightly more complicated because of the case, in that case you might wanna seek out someone who knows what they're doing.


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

itsajobar said:


> Anyone know the cost of replacing battery on any of the sbbn's?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive been quoted $85 by a seiko boutique store

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Am I missing something here what is so hard about this question? Even if the movement has to be removed from the case, it should be a flat charge, barring any complications of course. The regional differences should be minor, This is the "Official Tuna" thread and the guy can't get a answer! I don't own the specific Tuna in question but it could be a future purchase and the info is good to know.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Ive been quoted $85 by a seiko boutique store
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thank you sir.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

itsajobar said:


> I understand. I just wasn't sure if there was a proprietary battery that goes into this movement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Regardless, prices depend on availability, import duties, taxes, tariffs etc etc. We can't advise you, unless you tell us where you are.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Slm643 said:


> The regional differences should be minor


You assume to much.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

T1meout said:


> Regardless, prices depend on availability, import duties, taxes, tariffs etc etc. We can't advise you, unless you tell us where you are.


I see. I am in Florida.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



T1meout said:


> You assume to much.


Coming from the guy that can't tell the difference between "string" and a battery.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

itsajobar said:


> I see. I am in Florida.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are 2 Seiko Boutiques in Florida, I would give them a call, they can give you better advice as to cost, depending on whether or not you send it back to Seiko or have a local watchmaker replace and water test it, please update us with what you find out, I am thinking of getting one of the sbbn models!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Slm643 said:


> There are 2 Seiko Boutiques in Florida, I would give them a call, they can give you better advice as to cost, depending on whether or not you send it back to Seiko or have a local watchmaker replace and water test it, please update us with what you find out, I am thinking of getting one of the sbbn models!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Will do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

There’s nothing special about the battery changes for the smaller 300m Tunas. 
Just a regular screw back case. 

For the monocoque 1000m guys, call around. My 1000m will be due soon I think. 
I’ll probably just send it to Spencer Klein.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Wearing this tonight. Technically more tuna than turtle (movement, dial, hands, chapter ring, crown, bezel and bezel insert)!

I'm on the hunt for an SBBN015 .........

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

shelfcompact said:


> There's nothing special about the battery changes for the smaller 300m Tunas.
> Just a regular screw back case.
> 
> For the monocoque 1000m guys, call around. My 1000m will be due soon I think.
> I'll probably just send it to Spencer Klein.


Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Here is a SBBN015 to ease your wait for one


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

boemher said:


> Here is a SBBN015 to ease your wait for one
> View attachment 12916913


^looks great with that shroud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Just purchased from forum member.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

That turtle tuna is really cool. Thanks for showing it!


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

I finally got a tuna. I've been hunting this one for a while...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Condor97 said:


> I finally got a tuna. I've been hunting this one for a while...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been looking for a used 033 as well but couldn't find one. You lucked out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

itsajobar said:


> I've been looking for a used 033 as well but couldn't find one. You lucked out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah they don't seem to be coming up all that often. This one I was able to pick up on the bay. The seller was the original owner and said he just left it in the box after he bought it.

I'm sure there will be some 33's pop up. It just will take some patience.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Condor97 said:


> Yeah they don't seem to be coming up all that often. This one I was able to pick up on the bay. The seller was the original owner and said he just left it in the box after he bought it.
> 
> I'm sure there will be some 33's pop up. It just will take some patience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I ended up getting a 035 from another forum member. It is now in transit from AZ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm curious to see what the re-issue is going to be like....


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

How does the PVD on the 035 holds up? Does it scratch easily?


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

itsajobar said:


> Anyone know the cost of replacing battery on any of the sbbn's?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seiko USA charges something like $120 ish including gasket replacement and wr testing.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

G26okie said:


> Seiko USA charges something like $120 ish including gasket replacement and wr testing.


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

$120 seems like a lot for a screw back Tuna. I would accept it for a monocase one though.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

watchw said:


> How does the PVD on the 035 holds up? Does it scratch easily?


Does it scratch? Yes. Easily? No, not really.

My Ninja met harshly with a door handle and got these nicks down to the base metal as you can see on the lower edge of the shroud. Sorry that the camera didn't get them exactly in focus. I cover them up with a little dab from a black Sharpie pen and that makes them close to unnoticeable. I consider it part of the watch's patina now.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Emperor Tuna


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

quick and dirty... Sbdb009 cometh... :-!


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

I can resist as long as Seiko dose not release it in stainless and on a bracelet. Until then my SBBN031 will just have to do


----------



## Stevepodraza (Dec 8, 2008)

received this SBBN025 recently and loving it! so sick!


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Morning Commute









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo


----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

3's a crowd...


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Wolverine's Tuna.

IMG_5609r by Robert Copple, on Flickr

Skywalker's Tuna.

IMG_5599r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Rainy day calls for a rain-proof watch


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Rainy day... you think 1000m is enough?


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

My first Tuna. SBDC035 Field Tuna


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

This








Just kidding...that doesn't count. Here ya go...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

itsajobar said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did any "tunas" ever not have a shroud? And did the first tuna have a one piece case? Lighten up guys... It's a Seiko diver with a shroud!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> Did any "tunas" ever not have a shroud? And did the first tuna have a one piece case? Lighten up guys... It's a Seiko diver with a shroud!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


it's historically significant. you can care or not, no one will tell you that you have to think it matters - the other side of that coin, however, is that you can't tell others that it doesn't.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

I posted both pics as I got the srp641 and sbbn035 this week. It’s been interesting having them at the same time for comparison. The srp641 wears larger than the sbbn and to me is more reminiscent of a monster than a tuna. Both are pretty cool though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

itsajobar said:


> I posted both pics as I got the srp641 and sbbn035 this week. It's been interesting having them at the same time for comparison. The srp641 wears larger than the sbbn and to me is more reminiscent of a monster than a tuna. Both are pretty cool though.


I had a similar experience. i had the silver srp, loved the size, bought a tuna, and while the design and finish is better in the tuna, I wish I would not have sold the monster. I liked how the monster sat on my wrist better, nice and wide and flat - a super engineer on the srp and forget it, most comfortable watch I've tried so far. My sbbn015 bracelet helps the tuna sit better though, glad I was able to find one.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

What if a ghost bezel Darth existed.. what are your thoughts?









(Edited)









(Original)

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Mainspring13 said:


> Rainy day... you think 1000m is enough?
> 
> View attachment 12942903


Probably best not to risk it.. those raindrops come down with force!

Haha 

IG: th3measure


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

TheMeasure: I vote original darth black.
It's a neat effect for sure but matte black darth for me.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Buy it for the lume


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

.


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

TheMeasure said:


> What if a ghost bezel Darth existed.. what are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it. one of my big interest of collecting is vintage issued military pieces. love vintage divers and one feature I l really like is a sun bleached, faded bezel insert.

while I would not give up the all black insert, ghost bezel as an option you can buy separately to change out the darth at will would be cool.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Morning commute - still lots of snow unfortunately. 031.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

whywhysee said:


> Morning commute - still lots of snow unfortunately. 031.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that one of the rubber NATO straps? Curious, if it is, as to your thoughts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Worker said:


> Is that one of the rubber NATO straps? Curious, if it is, as to your thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup - rubber nato sold by Momentum. Pretty sure they are made by Bonetto.

The unique thing with this strap is the black composite plastic hardware. Seems very tough - would be a perfect compliment to the darth tuna shroud imo - has a nice matte look to it.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

whywhysee said:


> Yup - rubber nato sold by Momentum. Pretty sure they are made by Bonetto.
> 
> The unique thing with this strap is the black composite plastic hardware. Seems very tough - would be a perfect compliment to the darth tuna shroud imo - has a nice matte look to it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


Thanks a bunch for letting me know. I wasn't sure how sturdy/tough it was.

I actually have a sbbn035 with a modded matte bezel.....might be a good fit!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Worker said:


> Thanks a bunch for letting me know. I wasn't sure how sturdy/tough it was.
> 
> I actually have a sbbn035 with a modded matte bezel.....might be a good fit!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems quite tough - can't see it having the same tensile strength as a nylon strap, but it has the advantage of not stretching like nylon once it hits the water. Very comfy as well.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

Guys I need your help! Could someone tell me which one came first: the shrouded Scubapro 500 or Seiko 6159-022? The statement that Scubapro made the first shrouded diver circulates on the net but I can't find more. Is it true?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm shrouded by my ignorance but that's a great pic of a cool looking watch!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
___________________


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

(my precious)


----------



## Derek411 (Dec 12, 2015)

I purchased a Citizen Eco-Drive as a fill in for the Tuna because I was trying to be sensible... I think the Citizen is a great watch but not a patch on the Tuna. This one came up for sale from a collector who bought it but got into smart watches... Thus it went unworn.

It came on a Miltat bracelet so the original was still wrapped. The watch is spotless and I'm one to keep it/all my watches mint.

Goes to show what Seiko gives in quartz for the money vs the Swiss. This could be my one and only. Absolutely love it.

SBBN031


----------



## FirNaTine23 (Jun 2, 2017)

Sunday sweat!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Most bada$$ Turtle mod ever



kamonjj said:


> Wearing this tonight. Technically more tuna than turtle (movement, dial, hands, chapter ring, crown, bezel and bezel insert)!
> 
> I'm on the hunt for an SBBN015 .........
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

bmdaia said:


> Most bada$$ Turtle mod ever
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I agree I love that thing.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I snagged one of the polymer-hardware'd rubber NATOs that whywhysee posted a couple of pages back and he was right it does look good on the darth.
Overall I like it. I don't have much experience with rubber NATOs. Ihave one from cheapestnatostraps.com and it is really thin and stretchy. It's comfortable but not as tough as this one.
This one is thicker but not much thicker than a typical NATO and it's really comfortable, sturdy, and has a nice tension when tight. The plastic hardware doesn't bother me at all, assuming it's the right kind of plastic. The pins holding it all together are metal.

edited: not _much _thicker than a typical nato...

Anyways thanks for the tip, YYC...!


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

nolte said:


> I snagged one of the polymer-hardware'd rubber NATOs that whywhysee posted a couple of pages back and he was right it does look good on the darth.
> Overall I like it. I don't have much experience with rubber NATOs. Ihave one from cheapestnatostraps.com and it is really thin and stretchy. It's comfortable but not as tough as this one.
> This one is thicker but not any thicker than a typical NATO and it's really comfortable, sturdy, and has a nice tension when tight. The plastic hardware doesn't bother me at all, assuming it's the right kind of plastic. The pins holding it all together are metal.
> 
> Anyways thanks for the tip, YYC...!


Where did you order?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

kriiiss said:


> Where did you order?


Same place he got his... Momentum Watch. 
Only thing about that I would personally change is that I would make the band that passes underneath the watch a little bit shorter. It's longer than a typical nato and puts the keepers further away from the watch but the end result when balanced on my wrist is that the buckle sits 180 from the watch the way it would on a typical strap. I guess alot of people would prefer this but I kinda prefer typical nato buckle placement. Still is a great strap that I will use alot. Smells like rubber also fwiw not vanilla. But it's not strong enough to notice unless you try to snort it.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

nolte said:


> Same place he got his... Momentum Watch.
> Only thing about that I would personally change is that I would make the band that passes underneath the watch a little bit shorter. It's longer than a typical nato and puts the keepers further away from the watch but the end result when balanced on my wrist is that the buckle sits 180 from the watch the way it would on a typical strap. I guess alot of people would prefer this but I kinda prefer typical nato buckle placement. Still is a great strap that I will use alot. Smells like rubber also fwiw not vanilla. But it's not strong enough to notice unless you try to snort it.


Thanks! I'm gonna try one out


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

kriiiss said:


> Thanks! I'm gonna try one out


It's also kinda cool that you can easily re-configure it as a simple rubber zulu. Since the hardware is all held in by pins (and not solid pieces sewn or welded in) you can remove the back strap altogether and then re-attach either of the plastic keepers from it to the original place where it was pinned in. I put the end keeper on it here:










Nice that you can remove it without cutting if off, and put it back on.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

nolte said:


> It's also kinda cool that you can easily re-configure it as a simple rubber zulu. Since the hardware is all held in by pins (and not solid pieces sewn or welded in) you can remove the back strap altogether and then re-attach either of the plastic keepers from it to the original place where it was pinned in. I put the end keeper on it here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you re-upload please? The image appears to be broken.


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Field Tuna SBDC035


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

I’ve got mine on an Endmill at the moment... I think I actually prefer it on my BC rubber deployant but the bracelet makes it easier to wear to the office, so it’ll have to stay this way until I can afford a MM300


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



nolte said:


> Same place he got his... Momentum Watch.
> Only thing about that I would personally change is that I would make the band that passes underneath the watch a little bit shorter. It's longer than a typical nato and puts the keepers further away from the watch but the end result when balanced on my wrist is that the buckle sits 180 from the watch the way it would on a typical strap. I guess alot of people would prefer this but I kinda prefer typical nato buckle placement. Still is a great strap that I will use alot. Smells like rubber also fwiw not vanilla. But it's not strong enough to notice unless you try to snort it.


Simple fix: I too prefer the buckle on the side of my wrist like a traditional NATO.

What I did was simply switch the position of the 2 keepers using a paper clip. First pic shows the strap as it was delivered next to a regular NATO. Next pic is mid change. Third pic is after the switch - almost the exact dimensions of the regular NATO.

Wears much better this way imo.










This is what the back of the strap looks like now:

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



whywhysee said:


> Simple fix:


OK yeah that's a great idea, man. I've got the back strap completely off right now like a simple zulu. (Can see pic one page ago.) The spacing of the keepers bothered me more than the extra layer, though... so I'll put it back on like you've got it.

Thanks for that!


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Mh uah I want one +___+ Just need to get a well paid job first (


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> Mh uah I want one +___+ Just need to get a well paid job first (


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love this one, and should wear it more than I do.


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Mainspring13 said:


>


All that effort to make a Tuna video... and yet he buys a sort of Tuna-ish Kinetic, not one of the more can-shaped classics like a Darth, or an Emperor? I was going to give them credit for keeping up with their "fans", but I'm still not really sure they actually get it :-s


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I'm pretty sure they get it.. : -)

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

khd said:


> All that effort to make a Tuna video... and yet he buys a sort of Tuna-ish Kinetic, not one of the more can-shaped classics like a Darth, or an Emperor? I was going to give them credit for keeping up with their "fans", but I'm still not really sure they actually get it :-s


yeah, they should have used a high end Marinemaster tuna for the promo but to be fair it was to promote the "show me the tuna" promo they were having in Europe last year.

You probably know but... story was, if you went into the boutique and said that that to the clerk, they gave you a round "tuna" tin with polishing cloth in it. 
sorry I don't have a pic of it but if you search this thread someone posted pics of it... (you can kinda see it in his hand when he walks out)

we didn't get a cool promo like that here in the states... :roll:

anyone got one of those tins they want to part with? :-d


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Still loving the Tuna. Bought a Hamilton a few weeks ago but I never wear it...maybe I really am a one watch guy?









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk
I think the tuna promo is fine...


----------



## Billy Dong (Feb 22, 2014)

My 015 just arrived.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

khd said:


> I've got mine on an Endmill at the moment... I think I actually prefer it on my BC rubber deployant but the bracelet makes it easier to wear to the office, so it'll have to stay this way until I can afford a MM300


How do you like the Tuna on the endmill? Does it make it significantly heavier?

I want to switch things up from the usual nato but the last bracelet I had on my skx (super oyster) was never worn


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I like this on my Srpa83.. Better than the stock rubber/silicon, it was too long for my 6.75-7.0 inch wrist.









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I haven't been able to like a bracelet on a tuna yet either but that's the only way I ever wear my SKX. I'm thinking about getting an Uncle Seiko SO for my old turtle.


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

I think my tuna rocks on the Bracelet I have. But I switch it up with my rubber and NATO. I find the new turtle rubber and tuna rubbers so much more comfortable than any of the other straps I have from borealis, Uncle Seiko, or Toxicnato.

Currently she's on steel.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

I actually love the look of the old school Marine Master rubber but don't find it comfortable. Still wear it. But pales in comparison to the turtle rubber.










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

kriiiss said:


> How do you like the Tuna on the endmill? Does it make it significantly heavier?
> 
> I want to switch things up from the usual nato but the last bracelet I had on my skx (super oyster) was never worn


Honestly, I much prefer it on the Bonetto Cinturini rubber deployant... but it is slightly more at home in the office on the bracelet so I got that to tide me over while I save up for a MM300.

That being said, I have the SBBN033 stainless steel bezel model, so when it's on the bracelet it feels like a little bit too much metal for my tastes; IMO the black bezel SBBN031 is the one that looks best on bracelet. Also, the 033 has a polished shroud which I really like but it contrasts rather than matches with the brushed finishes of a Strapcode bracelet - I think it looks OK (and I wouldn't want a polished bracelet!) but it definitely feels aftermarket not OEM if you know what I mean.

Weight wise I don't have an issue with it, but a bit of weight never really bothers me so I'm probably not much help.


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

khd said:


> Honestly, I much prefer it on the Bonetto Cinturini rubber deployant... but it is slightly more at home in the office on the bracelet so I got that to tide me over while I save up for a MM300.
> 
> That being said, I have the SBBN033 stainless steel bezel model, so when it's on the bracelet it feels like a little bit too much metal for my tastes; IMO the black bezel SBBN031 is the one that looks best on bracelet. Also, the 033 has a polished shroud which I really like but it contrasts rather than matches with the brushed finishes of a Strapcode bracelet - I think it looks OK (and I wouldn't want a polished bracelet!) but it definitely feels aftermarket not OEM if you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


Which model rubber strap is the Bonetto?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Boomerdw said:


> Which model rubber strap is the Bonetto?


It's the 300L, although you can easily reverse it diamond side out like I have done - for some reason they sell that separately as 300D, go figure!

I also swapped out the clasp for a strapcode one as I found the original to be a bit flimsy.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Cobia said:


> View attachment 12996563


I really like that one, I may have to go for it. From the Baselworld thread...

https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/news/20180322-7

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

From the new Seiko watches thread:


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

nolte said:


> From the new Seiko watches thread:


Ugh I just want some more details on the gold one.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

G26okie said:


> Ugh I just want some more details on the gold one.


From Seiko website...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

Condor97 said:


> From Seiko website...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah yeah I've seen that, but it isn't enough!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

nolte said:


> From the new Seiko watches thread:


Love that it still uses the old tuna hands.....maybe they had too many left over..lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



valuewatchguy said:


> Love that it still uses the old tuna hands.....maybe they had too many left over..lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


To bad the indices & hands aren't trimmed in gold, otherwise I would get that to match my Srp583!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

The new solar ones better put the "Lowercase" solar tunas to shame. 

I need another Tuna!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm really hoping this golden solar Tuna has a plastic shroud so I can resist... I'm so close to saving for a used MM300 but this one could certainly tempt me. Also, the limited edition quartz golden Tuna reissue is really cool but only 800 pieces and wow it is pretty damn expensive!!


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

I think the shroud is probably plastic, the "black PVD" is referring to the case underneath.

Are so well executed that seem almost an homage from a micro or whatsoever. A ripoff, if you concede me being audacious 
Imagine if its made in other colors in the future... COUGHorangeCOUGH

I like it, a bit pricey tho 420€ EU MSRP


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

messyGarage said:


> I think the shroud is probably plastic, the "black PVD" is referring to the case underneath.
> 
> Are so well executed that seem almost an homage from a micro or whatsoever. A ripoff, if you concede me being audacious
> Imagine if its made in other colors in the future... COUGHorangeCOUGH
> ...


The shrouded certainly looks like molded plastic. And has the same three screws as the lowercase field tunas. If the price settles around $400 it's no bad. Hope this isn't another LE.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Yobokies makes a black PVD steel shroud for the solar tunas FWIW. I think they're about $100 USD.


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

For me personally, I kinda like that has plastic shroud, it's lightweight and makes sense as a "beater" (a 400€ one!!) watch protector, probably also easy and cheap to replace

What I'd really like to know is the insert material. Squinting at the few pics online, if it's acrylic/resin would be awesome. Not many acrylic insert out there, due to the ceramic spree but I find it very interesting: wont break or chip, will pick wabi with use yes, but it has warm feeling that ceramics don't have.


----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

messyGarage said:


> For me personally, I kinda like that has plastic shroud, it's lightweight and makes sense as a "beater" (a 400€ one!!) watch protector, probably also easy and cheap to replace
> 
> What I'd really like to know is the insert material. Squinting at the few pics online, if it's acrylic/resin would be awesome. Not many acrylic insert out there, due to the ceramic spree but I find it very interesting: wont break or chip, will pick wabi with use yes, but it has warm feeling that ceramics don't have.


I would assume aluminum if my Lowercase is any indication.



ScholarsInk said:


> I was about to post this in the new and upcoming thread!
> 
> My 026 was waiting for me when I got home today- startlingly fast delivery! It was sent out by Chino when I ordered on Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

Deleted.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Condor97 said:


> From Seiko website...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From price, thickness and look this one is a winner!

Pfff I will not thin out the collection this year again...

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

The Field Tuna that SeiyaJapan has is pretty cool looking, I've really been thinking about this one..








Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Hello from Greece!!










Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Back from service! 1975 Grandfather no "m" version!


----------



## sgbeskin (Aug 1, 2010)

Tuna on the beach


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Does anyone know if srp turtle rubber straps fit on sbbn tunas? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

itsajobar said:


> Does anyone know if srp turtle rubber straps fit on sbbn tunas?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are the same 22mm so yes they do. I've worn one on my Tuna.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## teraih (May 1, 2014)

had to sell it, kind of miss it now!


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Rissei said:


> Back from service! 1975 Grandfather no "m" version!


That's cool

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

That's enough you guys. Don't bump this thread for a couple months, have some decency won't ya. I can't afford buying a tuna just like that.


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tickstart said:


> That's enough you guys. Don't bump this thread for a couple months, have some decency won't ya. I can't afford buying a tuna just like that.


for you... coming to your local AD this Sept... :-d


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

:-|


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Tickstart said:


> :-|


Seiko makes watches with monobloc cases & watches with shrouds. Some aficionados have their very specific requirements for what a tuna  is. Imho, I think if it has a shroud you are good to go! They are available for under 500.00 new, here's a couple! Mine is the 3rd one..









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Diving in Palau this week.... some essential equipment.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Bringing back the bling just because......









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Dinner plans...


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Very busy day in the office...


----------



## teraih (May 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

Tuna with his citizen and steinhart bros


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

Just purchased 2 hours ago at the Seiko Boutique in Miami, and I just ordered a white Hirsch pure rubber strap with a black buckle for it.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

:-|


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

G26okie said:


> Just purchased 2 hours ago at the Seiko Boutique in Miami, and I just ordered a white Hirsch pure rubber strap with a black buckle for it.
> 
> View attachment 13020737


Beautiful watch, if that OM strap is like the one on my Srpa83 "Monster Tuna" it's a dust lint magnet...

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

Slm643 said:


> Beautiful watch, if that OM strap is like the one on my Srpa83 "Monster Tuna" it's a dust lint magnet...
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Yeah, while the strap is comfy (much more so than previous Seiko straps) I'm not a fan of the style.

Got a white Hirsch pure rubber on the way for it.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Happy Saturday everyone! 
It's a tuna day!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*

Nice, seeing that watch makes me realize I have a black and gold thing! 
PS there's a Baby Tuna I Need! To go with this... 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Tickstart said:


> That's enough you guys. Don't bump this thread for a couple months, have some decency won't ya. I can't afford buying a tuna just like that.


Do It

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

G26okie said:


> Just purchased 2 hours ago at the Seiko Boutique in Miami, and I just ordered a white Hirsch pure rubber strap with a black buckle for it.
> 
> View attachment 13020737


That boutique is awesome! It's the only store in the design district that I can afford...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

G26okie said:


> Just purchased 2 hours ago at the Seiko Boutique in Miami, and I just ordered a white Hirsch pure rubber strap with a black buckle for it.
> 
> View attachment 13020737


Congrats and good luck

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Ohhh sunny day here in NJ!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

P.S. can anyone point me to a good resource on the Tuna. History and such. I'm facinated with the watch family but seem unsure of what a "tuna" is. I know I brought my SRP653 as a "baby tuna" but I've heard it called a "monster tuna" or not a tuna at all. Part of the reason I ask is I want to add a true MarineMaster Tuna to my watch box eventually. But want to learn more first. 
I'm sure there is mention in this thread but I'd probably never find it. 
Thanks in advance - James 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## date417 (Nov 15, 2017)

Ha! very essential.


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

BuyIndioOates said:


> P.S. can anyone point me to a good resource on the Tuna. History and such. I'm facinated with the watch family but seem unsure of what a "tuna" is. I know I brought my SRP653 as a "baby tuna" but I've heard it called a "monster tuna" or not a tuna at all. Part of the reason I ask is I want to add a true MarineMaster Tuna to my watch box eventually. But want to learn more first.
> I'm sure there is mention in this thread but I'd probably never find it.
> Thanks in advance - James
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


This is a good write up https://monochrome-watches.com/history-seiko-tuna-dive-watch/


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

G26okie said:


> This is a good write up https://monochrome-watches.com/history-seiko-tuna-dive-watch/


Perfect. Thanks.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



BuyIndioOates said:


> Perfect. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


No problem. Here is another write-up that also goes into more depth on the 7c46 quartz movement in most of the Tunas.https://monochrome-watches.com/seiko-darth-tuna-sbbn013-prospex-review-price/


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

itsajobar said:


> That boutique is awesome! It's the only store in the design district that I can afford...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it is. Joe Kirk the director of the boutique is awesome. Walking Seiko encyclopedia.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Is it weird too shy away from Quartz when going traditional Tuna? I have nothing against quartz per se 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Is it weird too shy away from Quartz when going traditional Tuna? I have nothing against quartz per se
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Well, considering most of them are quartz with the exception of the very expensive "golden" tuna and spring drive Tunas, yeah it would be weird to shy away from quartz. IMO the 7c46 movement is part of what makes the tuna what it is.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

G26okie said:


> Well, considering most of them are quartz with the exception of the very expensive "golden" tuna and spring drive Tunas, yeah it would be weird to shy away from quartz. IMO the 7c46 movement is part of what makes the tuna what it is.


Thought so

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

G26okie said:


> Well, considering most of them are quartz with the exception of the very expensive "golden" tuna and spring drive Tunas, yeah it would be weird to shy away from quartz. IMO the 7c46 movement is part of what makes the tuna what it is.


This is good info. Thank you again.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

G26okie said:


> Well, considering most of them are quartz with the exception of the very expensive "golden" tuna and spring drive Tunas, yeah it would be weird to shy away from quartz. IMO the 7c46 movement is part of what makes the tuna what it is.


Don't forget the OG Grandfather!










Credit: thespringbar.com


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Has anyone preordered the gold tuna from Basel?


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Has anyone preordered the gold tuna from Basel?


I contacted and AD over email, told me to call, so I did but no answer... lol

I'll try again... or wait til closer to release date... which is in September! :roll:



BuyIndioOates said:


> Is it weird too shy away from Quartz when going traditional Tuna? I have nothing against quartz per se
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


quartz is more shock resistant, more accurate, less parts to go wrong, ect and considering it was purpose built to be the best saturation diver it can be, I don't see the problem using quartz.

besides 7c46 is not your ordinary quartz... and it's an exclusive movement to the tuna series so...

having said that, I have plans to add the grandfather sometime down the line... early "600" version, if possible.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Has anyone preordered the gold tuna from Basel?


I have one on hold but I can decide when I see it in the flesh.

Changed to a seiko rubber strap; not that big a fan of the stock bracelet.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

New (personal first) tuna! I've always wanted one, but always ended up buying something else, for various reasons. I can't believe I waited so long, it's awesome. I opted for the 7c46 movement to save having another mechanical to keep wound, plus it's an ultra cool movement!

I've got a few seiko's, so was prepared for good lume, but stone me, the tuna lume is bright. I always wondered why you tuna lot always banged on about the lume. Never realised you could use it to guide aircraft in!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

The standard tuna bracelet isn't my favourite either, but there are plenty of options in 22mm strap and braceletland to experiment.

And a lumeshot from earlier this morning.


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

CADirk said:


> The standard tuna bracelet isn't my favourite either, but there are plenty of options in 22mm strap and braceletland to experiment.
> 
> And a lumeshot from earlier this morning.
> 
> View attachment 13026921


Killer combo! Can we see a shot in the light of day?


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

DocJohnnyZ said:


> Killer combo! Can we see a shot in the light of day?


I'm not the best with pictures, but here it is, on green and black-ops MN strap (by Erika's Originals):

















(the intimidating ball of fur is my neighbour's dog, a freelance stress relief worker)


----------



## decline (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyone know who's got the best price on a SBBN033? Seiyajapan has them for $938 free shipping is the best I've seen so far
I am contemplating giving up my search for a older model SBBN017 or SBBN007 and getting the new version with the black date wheel.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Mmmmmmmnnm Tuna...

I was getting ready to get some shots and someone decided they needed to investigate. 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm not sure Tunas are dog snot proof!... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I'd really like to see a Ninja on a stainless bracelet, maybe an endmill if someone has one.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

decline said:


> Anyone know who's got the best price on a SBBN033? Seiyajapan has them for $938 free shipping is the best I've seen so far
> I am contemplating giving up my search for a older model SBBN017 or SBBN007 and getting the new version with the black date wheel.


Chino in Japan is slightly cheaper at US$868 shipped and I've bought from them before (as have many on here) with no dramas... but the absolute best price I've ever seen is in Hong Kong. I bought my SBBN033 in person from Sino Centre but don't think you can purchase from them online, however I'm pretty sure another store I visited called WatchOutz sells online, the price I remember was around HKD $5500 or about USD$700.

I didn't buy from them because they didn't have the 033 in stock - they were expecting stock in about a week but I was leaving HK before then so they kindly suggested I check out Sino Centre a little way down Nathan Rd. I have to say, even though I didn't buy from them the guys from WatchOutz seemed really knowledgeable and were total Seiko nuts (their store was small but an awesome treasure trove of Seikos - there's a link to a virtual tour on this thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-watch-shopping-hong-kong-guide-2687809.html). They don't seem to have much in their online store but they are pretty active on social media and it looks like they sell that way via private messages and paypal.

Where ever you end up buying from I'm sure you'll love it... mine has been a daily wearer since I bought it last November :-!


----------



## gogeo (Dec 17, 2015)

^^^^ what's the lume around the perimeter? the watch comes that way?


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

gogeo said:


> ^^^^ what's the lume around the perimeter? the watch comes that way?


nah just reflections in the edge of the crystal - the lume on these is super strong like that :-!


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

To all the SBBN037 (Bluna) owners out there: is the date black or a matching blue? Can't help but feel like that would drive me crazy if it were black.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

DocJohnnyZ said:


> To all the SBBN037 (Bluna) owners out there: is the date black or a matching blue? Can't help but feel like that would drive me crazy if it were black.


It's black, but honestly I don't notice it.

Jamie


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't see a lot of sbbn025, is it the least popular Tuna?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

watchw said:


> I don't see a lot of sbbn025, is it the least popular Tuna?


It may be. There is much hate for the hands.
I love it. One of my favorite watches. 
I have to admit I don't care much for this set of hands on the 'modern reinterpretation' watches like SPB077 or SPB051 but to me the SBBN025 is pretty pragmatic for an analog watch, and they just do it for me on this watch.

You can do whatever with this watch with less worry, and if you beat it up it just shrugs off the signs of wear.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

nolte said:


> You can do whatever with this watch with less worry, and if you beat it up it just shrugs off the signs of wear.


I agree, and I really miss having one for toolish beater duty. You can't beat a Darth on a quality NATO.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Mainspring13 said:


> I contacted and AD over email, told me to call, so I did but no answer... lol
> 
> I'll try again... or wait til closer to release date... which is in September! :roll:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. .... I'm definitely ready to take the quartz plunge. Just need to find some money laying around the house.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I managed to curb my "need" for the tuna, for now.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> I managed to curb my "need" for the tuna, for now.


How'd you manage it, did you get something else or just abstaining for the moment?


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Thanks for the feedback. .... I'm definitely ready to take the quartz plunge. Just need to find some money laying around the house.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


If I want cash, I always try my wife's handbag first - if there's none there, next up is the kids piggy bank. Try those 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> If I want cash, I always try my wife's handbag first - if there's none there, next up is the kids piggy bank. Try those
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sound advice. I've been EBaying anything in my house that isn't tied down. Amazing the junk people buy (and that I have laying around)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

khd said:


> How'd you manage it, did you get something else or just abstaining for the moment?


I was talking to my mother and I mentioned that I wanted to get a watch for ten thousand kronor and she just laughed and said don't buy it. It was quite simple. And I already have a watch which does a fine job of keeping the time so there's really no point in getting another one when I can't comfortably afford it.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Plus there is great satisfaction in disciplining thyself!


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

I have a couple & love the Tunas. The emperor is on my wish list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

Came in yesterday.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Probably a dumb / obvious question I can find out myself but I'll ask you maniacs. Can someone point me towards the differences between the SBBN031 and SBBN033 and do they both come with the Kanji wheel? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Love this combo. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Probably a dumb / obvious question I can find out myself but I'll ask you maniacs. Can someone point me towards the differences between the SBBN031 and SBBN033 and do they both come with the Kanji wheel?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


The 031 has a black bezel and a brushed finish shroud, but the 33 has a stainless steel bezel and a polished shroud. I think those are the big ones. Both are JDM, so yes to Kanji!


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Probably a dumb / obvious question I can find out myself but I'll ask you maniacs. Can someone point me towards the differences between the SBBN031 and SBBN033 and do they both come with the Kanji wheel?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


SBBN031 = Black bezel insert, bracelet, brushed shroud
SBBN033 = silver bezel insert, rubber, polished shroud

Other than that, they are the same everything, and yes both have Kanji day wheel.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks guys 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

... and that works out good. Because I like the silver insert better and I have a bracelet already I can use. Sweet. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> I was talking to my mother and I mentioned that I wanted to get a watch for ten thousand kronor and she just laughed and said don't buy it. It was quite simple. And I already have a watch which does a fine job of keeping the time so there's really no point in getting another one when I can't comfortably afford it.





Tickstart said:


> Plus there is great satisfaction in disciplining thyself!


Good on you mate :-!

I completely understand what you mean about "satisfaction in discipline" by the way... it can be a hell of a lot of fun, or so I'm told:


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

I've got this beauty for sale. It's my first Spring Drive Tuna (I've owned about 6 of the 300m models) and let me say it's everything I expected and more. Just selling to make room for an incoming otherwise I would've kept it. The smooth sweeping second hand has to be seen in person to appreciate.


----------



## decline (Aug 28, 2012)

khd said:


> Chino in Japan is slightly cheaper at US$868 shipped and I've bought from them before (as have many on here) with no dramas... but the absolute best price I've ever seen is in Hong Kong. I bought my SBBN033 in person from Sino Centre but don't think you can purchase from them online, however I'm pretty sure another store I visited called WatchOutz sells online, the price I remember was around HKD $5500 or about USD$700.
> 
> I didn't buy from them because they didn't have the 033 in stock - they were expecting stock in about a week but I was leaving HK before then so they kindly suggested I check out Sino Centre a little way down Nathan Rd. I have to say, even though I didn't buy from them the guys from WatchOutz seemed really knowledgeable and were total Seiko nuts (their store was small but an awesome treasure trove of Seikos - there's a link to a virtual tour on this thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-watch-shopping-hong-kong-guide-2687809.html). They don't seem to have much in their online store but they are pretty active on social media and it looks like they sell that way via private messages and paypal.
> 
> ...


This was a great heads up. I contacted watchoutz on facebook messenger and the responded a day later with a quote of $5800HKD plus shipping for the SBBN033. Would have come out to right around $800usd with insured shipping($770 regular shipping). 
Luckily for me tho, another forum member saw my post and offered to sell me his SBBN017 for a good price. It should arrive tomorrow. Needless to say I'm really excited since I wanted the old style hands and the engraved S on the crown. 
That new Lumibrite was very tempting. I saw a comparison post somewhere on here between a 017 an 033 and a SKX007 and it wasnt even close. After 15min the SKX was gone and the 017 was fading fast. After 30 min the 033 was the only one left and seemingly as bright as the 017 at the 15 min mark


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Can't even find the SBBN033 on Watchoutz 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

.... I really want an SBBN033 so if I saw a new one shipped for $800 I wouldn't hesitate

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Can't even find the SBBN033 on Watchoutz
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk





BuyIndioOates said:


> .... I really want an SBBN033 so if I saw a new one shipped for $800 I wouldn't hesitate
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Their website is pretty crap... better to message them for a quote like the guy above did. Might seem a little weird but just use paypal or credit card and you'll have plenty of buyer protection :-!


----------



## decline (Aug 28, 2012)

khd said:


> Their website is pretty crap... better to message them for a quote like the guy above did. Might seem a little weird but just use paypal or credit card and you'll have plenty of buyer protection :-!


This^^^ 
Scroll thru their facebook page. Dude has pictures of all kinds of brand new and limited edition seikos posted. Use the message button at the top. The quote was $5800hkd($738) and either $300hkd for standard or $500hkd insured for shipping.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

khd said:


> Their website is pretty crap... better to message them for a quote like the guy above did. Might seem a little weird but just use paypal or credit card and you'll have plenty of buyer protection :-!


Cool but I don't have Facebook

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Cool but I don't have Facebook
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Haha neither do I mate... I've actually only been to their "brick and mortar" shop in Kowloon, so proper old fashioned like :-d

I took their card while I was there and think they also do it via email, can't hurt to give it a try?


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

anrex said:


> View attachment 13039931
> View attachment 13039933


Those are "turtles" mate, you want thread next door.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

khd said:


> Haha neither do I mate... I've actually only been to their "brick and mortar" shop in Kowloon, so proper old fashioned like :-d
> 
> I took their card while I was there and think they also do it via email, can't hurt to give it a try?


Of course. 
What's the email if you have it handy. If not I'll look it up. How was the shop?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_5622r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Of course.
> What's the email if you have it handy. If not I'll look it up. How was the shop?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


No worries - the email is [email protected], or they also have a Whatsapp number +852-6743-2224 if you want to message (or call I guess).

As far as the shop, it's a tiny place tucked away in a dingy little arcade just off the main shopping street (Nathan Rd) on the Kowloon side of Hong Kong... but it's a veritable treasure trove of all the classic Seikos you see on here all the time but never in shops (at least where I live in Australia). Their Instagram gives a pretty good sense of what they get in each week, or even better if you go to the link I posted earlier (https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-watch-shopping-hong-kong-guide-2687809.html) there's actually a 360 degree virtual tour of the inside of the shop... when I saw that and zoomed in on the display case full of Seiko divers I knew I had to convince my wife that our next family holiday should be to Hong Kong :-d


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

RFCII said:


> IMG_5622r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


Love it... that means there's at least two of us wearing the SBBN033 with formal/work clothes and telling the rest of the world we couldn't GAF what they think :-!


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

RFCII said:


> IMG_5622r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


Beaut


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

khd said:


> No worries - the email is [email protected], or they also have a Whatsapp number +852-6743-2224 if you want to message (or call I guess).
> 
> As far as the shop, it's a tiny place tucked away in a dingy little arcade just off the main shopping street (Nathan Rd) on the Kowloon side of Hong Kong... but it's a veritable treasure trove of all the classic Seikos you see on here all the time but never in shops (at least where I live in Australia). Their Instagram gives a pretty good sense of what they get in each week, or even better if you go to the link I posted earlier (https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-watch-shopping-hong-kong-guide-2687809.html) there's actually a 360 degree virtual tour of the inside of the shop... when I saw that and zoomed in on the display case full of Seiko divers I knew I had to convince my wife that our next family holiday should be to Hong Kong :-d


Well that is thorough for sure! Thank you so much for the info. Now if I can convince me wife she needs a new Tuna for her 40th birthday.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Now if I can convince me wife she needs a new Tuna for her 40th birthday.


Good luck with that brother!


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

khd said:


> Love it... that means there's at least two of us wearing the SBBN033 with formal/work clothes and telling the rest of the world we couldn't GAF what they think :-!
> 
> View attachment 13053501


Nice to see a beast of a diver tucked under a .... instead of the ubiquitous Rolex Submariner.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## decline (Aug 28, 2012)

Just got my 017 in the mail last night. Pictures really do not do these watches justice. They are so much nicer in person.


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

Anyone know where to get a cheap aftermarket shroud for a SBBN033? If I can't find one, I'll get the original one bead blasted.


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

New strap on the Darth. Hirsch Pure rubber in white!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My "dress" watch for today.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Dressing it up today!









Sent from my Note


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Hello guys!!



















Greece is always summer...!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

nolte said:


>


This is one of my favourite looking mods of all time!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

khd said:


> This is one of my favourite looking mods of all time!


Yeah me too.
I started stalking it back when kamonjj posted it on his wrist (back in Feb I think) and in a round about way I eventually got my meat hooks on it from vintage navitimer!
Rob @ Monster Watches confirmed to me that he built it. Some of the parts on it like the SBBN023 bezel and crown are pretty scarce at this point.
7C46 inside. As kamonjj noted, despite the case it is more tuna than turtle. Pretty much just a turtle case and crystal, which appears to be a flat hardlex to me.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

JohnGo said:


> View attachment 13059145


LOVE this! What band is that?

Sent from my Note


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks like an MN strap from Erika


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

khd said:


> No worries - the email is [email protected], or they also have a Whatsapp number +852-6743-2224 if you want to message (or call I guess).
> 
> As far as the shop, it's a tiny place tucked away in a dingy little arcade just off the main shopping street (Nathan Rd) on the Kowloon side of Hong Kong... but it's a veritable treasure trove of all the classic Seikos you see on here all the time but never in shops (at least where I live in Australia). Their Instagram gives a pretty good sense of what they get in each week, or even better if you go to the link I posted earlier (https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-watch-shopping-hong-kong-guide-2687809.html) there's actually a 360 degree virtual tour of the inside of the shop... when I saw that and zoomed in on the display case full of Seiko divers I knew I had to convince my wife that our next family holiday should be to Hong Kong :-d


I find watchoutz prices tend to be on the higher side though. There are other shops in HK more competitively priced unless you are looking for very specific limited edition pieces.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

JohnGo said:


> View attachment 13059145


Digging the strap combo

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

nsx_23 said:


> I find watchoutz prices tend to be on the higher side though. There are other shops in HK more competitively priced unless you are looking for very specific limited edition pieces.


Any recommendations? Specifically?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

nsx_23 said:


> I find watchoutz prices tend to be on the higher side though. There are other shops in HK more competitively priced unless you are looking for very specific limited edition pieces.





BuyIndioOates said:


> Any recommendations? Specifically?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I'd also be interested in this info... or any other tips on where to buy Seikos for cheap :-!

I got my SBBN033 slightly cheaper than WatchOutz from a place in Sino Centre (actually on WatchOutz recommendation because they were out of stock for a week or two), but I don't know if the place I went to has an online presence. I also thought about going to Clemiko but couldn't be assed schlepping over there as I didn't have much time - I know they leak new models all the time and I think their prices are OK but do you know if they are they any good? Any other recommendations of HK vendors that sell online?


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

khd said:


> I'd also be interested in this info... or any other tips on where to buy Seikos for cheap :-!
> 
> I got my SBBN033 slightly cheaper than WatchOutz from a place in Sino Centre (actually on WatchOutz recommendation because they were out of stock for a week or two), but I don't know if the place I went to has an online presence. I also thought about going to Clemiko but couldn't be assed schlepping over there as I didn't have much time - I know they leak new models all the time and I think their prices are OK but do you know if they are they any good? Any other recommendations of HK vendors that sell online?


Thanks for the heads up. I'm in the US so online only for me

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Any recommendations? Specifically?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Like KHD said, Sino center. "Time Super" is a good store to deal with and they often keep a good selection of dive watches in stock, and they sell official HK stock so you get the warranty booklet and card as well. I don't think they do online sales though.

I've bought many Seikos from them and all I can say is that they were more competitively priced than watchoutz.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Golden Darth Tuna??










IG: th3measure


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

This stinkin' thing: has been kept running since November 21st when I set it to the aromic clock. Today it's +6 seconds. 
It's had a lot of wrist time and sat on it's back a fair amoint as well, but I don't think it cares much as long as it's kept wound it's a steady +0.04 seconds per day.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

nolte said:


>


do the tuna hands fit on the turtle movement? or is this a deeper mod?


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

nolte said:


> This stinkin' thing: has been kept running since November 21st when I set it to the aromic clock. Today it's +6 seconds.
> It's had a lot of wrist time and sat on it's back a fair amoint as well, but I don't think it cares much as long as it's kept wound it's a steady +0.04 seconds per day.


Just occasionally, thoughts of a SD tuna cross my mind.....


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

cave diver said:


> do the tuna hands fit on the turtle movement? or is this a deeper mod?


It's got a 7c46 tuna movement in it.


----------



## oakwood (Feb 22, 2018)

Who's looking forward to the inevitable time when the 'marinemaster' text on the Tunas is replaced with the Prospex 'X'?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Doesn't matter to me either way, although I've been told that I don't Really have a Tuna also, as far as I'm concerned, my Seiko diver has a shroud then it's a Tuna, I haven't spent 1000.00 retail on a new watch in my life and probably won't unless I win the lottery. I'm not a purist, so it doesn't matter to me.

Here's my Tuna... 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Slm643 said:


> my Seiko diver has a shroud then it's a Tuna


And yet it's not


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: The &amp;quot;Official&amp;quot; Tuna Thread*

See there's a donkey putting his 2 cents in right now! Caprio Can't Act either! Come to my house and try to tell me that I don't have a Tuna!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ntinos (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ntinos said:


>


Nice!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## decline (Aug 28, 2012)

Technically the 300 meters aren't real tunas either. Neither are the Spring Drives. Really anything that isn't titanium with a front loaded movement.
Since i have a SBBN017 I lean more to the "inclusive" mindset.


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: The &amp;quot;Official&amp;quot; Tuna Thread*



Slm643 said:


> Come to my house and try to tell me that I don't have a Tuna!


No need to come to your house... a shroud doesn't make it a Tuna. Unless the watch is a derivative of the original Tuna, is ain't a tuna. The exception is probably the field master (SBDC011/035, etc), AKA the Field Tuna, not the newer solar version.

But, as someone said above, no hate here, they are all good watches!


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Now now 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: The &amp;quot;Official&amp;quot; Tuna Thread*



AP81 said:


> No need to come to your house... a shroud doesn't make it a Tuna. Unless the watch is a derivative of the original Tuna, is ain't a tuna. The exception is probably the field master (SBDC011/035, etc), AKA the Field Tuna, not the newer solar version.
> 
> But, as someone said above, no hate here, they are all good watches!


I don't tell you what you have or don't have in your collection please do the same for others.

This is my Tuna.















Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: The &amp;quot;Official&amp;quot; Tuna Thread*



Slm643 said:


> I don't tell you what you have or don't have in your collection please do the same for others.


No worries, my Steinhart is a Rolex


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Alrighty then. So this is turning into "an everyone who participates gets a trophy" thread.

A lesson in Tuna history:

https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/the-seiko-tuna-collectors-guide


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

Anything with a"Tuna " in it, is a Seiko Tuna (;


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Alrighty then. So this is turning into "an everyone who participates gets a trophy" thread.
> 
> A lesson in Tuna history:
> 
> https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/the-seiko-tuna-collectors-guide


Now that's comprehensive. Thanks for the share

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## scarrz (Jun 13, 2012)

Totally agree they look amazing in person. Got mine off WUS a few weeks back and love it.



decline said:


> Just got my 017 in the mail last night. Pictures really do not do these watches justice. They are so much nicer in person.
> View attachment 13054643


----------



## scarrz (Jun 13, 2012)

Forgot to add my pic.



scarrz said:


> Totally agree they look amazing in person. Got mine off WUS a few weeks back and love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

The official "official" tuna watch.. Hehehe...








Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

I wish there was an aftermarket bezel for the 300m tunas. Playing around with an insert that I destroyed this past weekend


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

kriiiss said:


> I wish there was an aftermarket for the 300m tunas. Playing around with an insert that I destroyed this past weekend


An expensive mistake that one. Unfortunately you're going to have to order a genuine replacement part.

Would be nice if there were more aftermarket parts, but I think the Tunas are pretty much perfect. Usually the only mod people do is upgrade the hardly to sapphire. Not going to mod my 033 anytime soon.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

AP81 said:


> An expensive mistake that one. Unfortunately you're going to have to order a genuine replacement part.
> 
> Would be nice if there were more aftermarket parts, but I think the Tunas are pretty much perfect. Usually the only mod people do is upgrade the hardly to sapphire. Not going to mod my 033 anytime soon.


Sorry haha I meant that I wish there was an aftermarket bezel for the tunas that would accept skx inserts as well.

I didn't mess up my 035's bezel but an old one from my skx, which is why I was experimenting with it. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

kriiiss said:


> Sorry haha I meant that I wish there was an aftermarket bezel for the tunas that would accept skx inserts as well.
> 
> I didn't mess up my 035's bezel but an old one from my skx, which is why I was experimenting with it. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## cyclenut (Sep 8, 2017)

Newest arrival









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello from Athens!!

I am watching euroleague tv!!










Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

mms said:


> View attachment 13069905
> 
> Marcelo
> __________________


Sell that to me please ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scarrz (Jun 13, 2012)

Slm643 said:


> The official "official" tuna watch.. Hehehe...
> View attachment 13068095
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Awesome!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

kriiiss said:


> Sorry haha I meant that I wish there was an aftermarket bezel for the tunas that would accept skx inserts as well.
> 
> I didn't mess up my 035's bezel but an old one from my skx, which is why I was experimenting with it. Sorry for the confusion!


What is the bezel insert in your pic from? It was my understanding that the 300m tunas DID accept SKX and turtle-sized bezel inserts.
I've got an (aftermarket) plain style SKX insert in my SBBN007 and it fits fine.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

300m Darth Tuna


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_5630 by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

nolte said:


> What is the bezel insert in your pic from? It was my understanding that the 300m tunas DID accept SKX and turtle-sized bezel inserts.
> I've got an (aftermarket) plain style SKX insert in my SBBN007 and it fits fine.


That insert is from an skx007 that I was messing around with (bleaching). I was wondering if the SBBN007 bezel would fit on the new 300m tunas since Yobokies has a coin edge sbbn007 bezel that also accepts skx inserts.


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

I want my next purchase to be a Tuna. Can anyone comment on how it compares to a mm300? The mm300 is currently my daily driver and I also have a turtle that I wear once in a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

kriiiss said:


> That insert is from an skx007 that I was messing around with (bleaching). I was wondering if the SBBN007 bezel would fit on the new 300m tunas since Yobokies has a coin edge sbbn007 bezel that also accepts skx inserts.


Oh OK I gotcha. I thought maybe that insert was just sitting on top and you were wondering if they would actually fit in the tuna bezel. I see you're interested in other bezels themselves and not just the inserts.

I dunno.

I know that the SBBN023 bezel works on a 6309 turtle haha, but that's not much help.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

cyclenut said:


> Newest arrival
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. Wear it in good health.... Mine is on its way.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

thrty8street said:


> I want my next purchase to be a Tuna. Can anyone comment on how it compares to a mm300? The mm300 is currently my daily driver and I also have a turtle that I wear once in a while.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I never owned an mm300 but I tried one on at the Miami boutique. Mm300 wears larger in my opinion. In fact I think my sbbn035 wears smaller than my turtle and samurai.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

pascs said:


> 300m Darth Tuna
> 
> View attachment 13072215


I love that dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

itsajobar said:


> I love that dial


The original Tuna dial is so much better than the newer ones. I have an SBBN033, but thinking of picking up an SBBN017 as well.

I just hope Seiko don't stick the prospex X on future iterations of the Tuna


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

itsajobar said:


> I love that dial
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had been thinking about doing this mod for awhile. This is a SBBN035 with SBBN007 dial and Darth Tuna hands. I dont really like the new Tuna dials or hands but I wanted a slim 300m Darth Tuna. The lume of the Darth Tuna hands isnt white like the dial and I might fit a set of SBBN007 hands instead, although I might lume them myself with white lume to match better the dial.
The SBBN035 original dial and hands were super bright, I'm sure they are still glowing :-d


----------



## cyclenut (Sep 8, 2017)

My buddy and I earlier today. 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sidh (Aug 30, 2016)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*


































Sent from iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Is that a stock bracelet? Very nice! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidh (Aug 30, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Is that a stock bracelet? Very nice!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


No , It is a 22mm "Razor" bracelet (straight endlink) from StrapCode, I bought it with the "basic" clasp and replaced it with a genuine Seiko clasp I bought at robokies' a looooong time ago


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I have a Bumblebee Darth and a Spring Drive tuna.....love em both.

had a Ninja Tuna SBBN035 and a PADI Tuna SBBN039:
- I had the ninja before I got the Spring Drive...loved it...the i got the Spring Drive and my mind said, hhmmm, these are alike.....I mean I know they are different, but there you go and sold it.
- PADI Tuna, could never bond with it.......the colors always struck me as being off, and while I have no issue with the PADI logo on other watches (I have a SBDC055), it just didn’t go

Flash forward and i have been looking for another quartz diver.

was convinced that a SMP300 was going to be the one.....but even used, they are not cheap....and often no box and papers, and who the heck knows about the last battery change.

so I thought, hmmmmm, how about a regular Darth......but then I remembered how my mind processed the Ninja/Spring Drive...

so what other Quartz, 300m standout could I look at?

why hello, how about a SBBN031?

no color issues....no clashing with what I have.....ticks all my boxes.....ordered and on the way!

will post pics when it arrives....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Man, another double post!


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Just got my SBBN033 in the mail from Watchoutz. Excited. Somewhat underwhelmed initially. Especially with the dial. But I haven't spent any time with it yet. Need to be patient I guess 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

khd said:


> No worries - the email is [email protected], or they also have a Whatsapp number +852-6743-2224 if you want to message (or call I guess).
> 
> As far as the shop, it's a tiny place tucked away in a dingy little arcade just off the main shopping street (Nathan Rd) on the Kowloon side of Hong Kong... but it's a veritable treasure trove of all the classic Seikos you see on here all the time but never in shops (at least where I live in Australia). Their Instagram gives a pretty good sense of what they get in each week, or even better if you go to the link I posted earlier (https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-watch-shopping-hong-kong-guide-2687809.html) there's actually a 360 degree virtual tour of the inside of the shop... when I saw that and zoomed in on the display case full of Seiko divers I knew I had to convince my wife that our next family holiday should be to Hong Kong :-d


Thanks again for the info. Picked up the SBBN033 from Watchoutz. It wasn't listed on their site but an email was all it took.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## sidh (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Just got my SBBN033 in the mail from Watchoutz. Excited. Somewhat underwhelmed initially. Especially with the dial. But I haven't spent any time with it yet. Need to be patient I guess
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk





BuyIndioOates said:


> Thanks again for the info. Picked up the SBBN033 from Watchoutz. It wasn't listed on their site but an email was all it took.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Personally I knew I had to have a SBBN033 the minute I tried one on, but I agree that it's a pretty understated piece that could be underwhelming to some... which sounds like a strange to say about a 48mm watch with a polished shroud! For me it filled a gap I've had since modding (and then selling) my SKX007, because it wears a little similar but is just a far better finished and more solid piece.

Glad the sale worked out and you managed to get one for a decent price... hopefully worst case scenario if you don't bond with it you'll probably be able to flip without too much damage :-!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bumblebee today


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

khd said:


> Personally I knew I had to have a SBBN033 the minute I tried one on, but I agree that it's a pretty understated piece that could be underwhelming to some... which sounds like a strange to say about a 48mm watch with a polished shroud! For me it filled a gap I've had since modding (and then selling) my SKX007, because it wears a little similar but is just a far better finished and more solid piece.
> 
> Glad the sale worked out and you managed to get one for a decent price... hopefully worst case scenario if you don't bond with it you'll probably be able to flip without too much damage :-!


It wears great so far. That's why I love my SKX. I'm going to start experimenting with straps.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Slm643 said:


> Doesn't matter to me either way, although I've been told that I don't Really have a Tuna also, as far as I'm concerned, my Seiko diver has a shroud then it's a Tuna, I haven't spent 1000.00 retail on a new watch in my life and probably won't unless I win the lottery. I'm not a purist, so it doesn't matter to me.
> 
> Here's my Tuna...
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


No one's gonna stop you from calling it a Tuna, but that doesn't change the fact that it isn't. It's a Monster with a plastic shroud. Not 300M, not the high torque quartz movement, no metal shroud, different bezel and dial...it really isn't even that close to a Tuna.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



scottymac said:


> No one's gonna stop you from calling it a Tuna, but that doesn't change the fact that it isn't. It's a Monster with a plastic shroud. Not 300M, not the high torque quartz movement, no metal shroud, different bezel and dial...it really isn't even that close to a Tuna.


FYI the shroud is not plastic. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Expanded Tuna family with my new SBBN031......

had a 35 and 39, but flipped both....should have got a 31 in the first place!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

BuyIndioOates said:


> It wears great so far. That's why I love my SKX. I'm going to start experimenting with straps.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Cool! I've tried mine on rubber deployant and endmill bracelet, I liked both but it does feel like a lot of steel on the bracelet... can't wait to see what you come up with :-!


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Maddog1970 said:


> Expanded Tuna family with my new SBBN031......
> 
> had a 35 and 39, but flipped both....should have got a 31 in the first place!


Nice collection you have there. You've got all your bases covered! SD is next level, but now you have me wanting a bumblebee!


----------



## lecorbusier (Jan 17, 2009)

An 'emperor' to share: sbdx013.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



AP81 said:


> Nice collection you have there. You've got all your bases covered! SD is next level, but now you have me wanting a bumblebee!


Can not go wrong with any of the Darths, but the yellow just pops on the SBBN027....

and yeah, the Spring Drive 600m is next level....the smoothest 2nds hand in the world!


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

lecorbusier said:


> An 'emperor' to share: sbdx013.


Nice! Don't see many Emperors, it's one of the ones on my wanted list

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

One word of caution, especially to potential Darth buyers - be aware of the in service date.

Always check the back for the battery replacement date....not so much an issue on 300m Tuna, as there are now many places to get the battery changed.

on the 1000m, they have to go back to the mothership, as the battery is accessed thru the front, not the back.

there are many 1000m tuna out there with battery replacement due the beginning of 2020....not so much an issue if you have owned yours a while, but I would be bummed if I just got one and had to send it away to Seiko a few months later.


----------



## YEG (Apr 10, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> One word of caution, especially to potential Darth buyers - be aware of the in service date.
> 
> Always check the back for the battery replacement date....not so much an issue on 300m Tuna, as there are now many places to get the battery changed.
> 
> ...


Would you happen to know what it would cost to change the battery in the 1000m tuna?


----------



## watchme2u (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello Everyone!

Thanks to a trade with an awesome WUS member, I am now officially a member of the "Tuna" club! Loving my SBBN031 and even becoming 
very interested in a 035 Ninja! So I have a question for you........since I am not able to wear my watches on the job, and the fact that my collection
is bigger than necessary(is that even possible?!), I tend to pull the crown on my quartz watches simply to not use up the battery while
just sitting in the box. I've done this for years, even with my Marathon JSAR, and never had an issue. Question then.....is there any
problem in doing this?
Sorry if this as been addressed before, just wondered if it might have more relevance with these high-torque, quartz movements.
Thanks,
G


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I would like to replace the battery every five years or so regardless. 
The battery is the cheap part, even with the labor for replacement. Sometimes those bastards leak.
If it were a watch that I wanted to preserve with no functional use in the interim then I would remove the battery.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
____________


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

New to me but very pleased with what this brings to my collection.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I usually post close ups but this watch SBDX011 absolutely demands a much wider aspect. Such is it's awesome presence, an absolute attention freak. Very well summed up by the statement that it is a “conversation starter” and that's not just with watch enthusiasts. This watch speaks to one and all. 

I totally understand this being the ABSOLUTE pinnacle of Seiko Dive watches. An accolade that is so deserved it is actually funny. As much as I love quartz right now the automatic diver is still the clear winner in the depth stakes. It stops at circa 4380 metres or something like that, exceeding its rated depth by over 4 times. The test video shows the watches being meticulously loaded into position. The retail labels are still on the watches! As if to say this isn't something specially built in our skunkworks to maximise performance, it's what you can buy from your dealer. 

Brilliant marketing but also serving the demanding Japanese watch collecting enthusiasts. It is an informational video that pays the audience back with relevant decision making information. 

Other companies in the same situation don't make it obvious till much later that the testwatch is built like something belonging on an Abrams tank and requiring giant mammals like maybe a testosterone fueled super-gorilla to carry, forget about wearing no matter how big you can ever imagine a mammal to be. 

The handset, the last to have the bissected hands, the 3 oclock date window, and the non ceramic shroud kept hammering my retinas each time I saw this watch in a shop window around 4 years ago. I remember this watch catching my attention in that shop window but it wasn't to be mine till 4 years passed. Enough time it seems that I had climbed up to get to the rarefied heights at which this watch resides. 

So glad that this ended up in my hands. A limited edition in some ways because of its discontinuation. A pristine version would make for a very nice intergenerational heirloom. I mean seriously this watch is built to face the most hellish parts of what earth can throw at it. It has armour for goodness sakes. The watch with the most comprehensive armour. 

20+ Patents on a single watch! In the watch industry a brilliantly innovative watch might be the subject of one or in exceptional circumstances two patents pending. The Tuna has 20+!!!! If that isn't crazily mind blowing then a watch fan would have to be deaf, dumb, and blind I would think.


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Wider angle of that last shot.

Some might identify the car as the Toyota Landcruiser the pinnacle of that companies car production. An appropriate photo perhaps of the pinnacle of two Japanese Legendary companies. Corporatism had reached it's zenith in the 1980's in Japan more than any other place ever before on earth. These Japanese companies are capable of the world's leading engineering.

Some might also recognise that my handle is the pinnacle production of another Legendary Japanese company Olympus. The camera company that was worthy of the title of "The Japanese Leica".

Anyway my mind has been blown by this watch and it's story.


----------



## lecorbusier (Jan 17, 2009)

It is very good to hear about your interest--love--for your 'emperor tuna'. Too many accolades apply to this watch!


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I've called things masterpiece before but in the case of any of the pinnacle Tuna pieces Seiko has created it's true to the very core of whatever that word means. It's particularly resonating to me because this is a watch that has happened in my lifetime. It's a watch that had it's infancy at the same time as me and seems to have reached it's maturity together with me. I'm pleased to have become it's first owner and again the concept of “keeper” seems to be a fickle thing but in the case of this watch I feel that it's true.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Quick question for longer term owners, I changed out the supplied band with one from an SRP-777 I have and it is ultra-comfortable because the band has been broken in already.

I feel this might be downgrading the watch, and I would without thinking get one of the titanium clasp $199 silicone bands that come standard on the current Tunas, if owners think that is the best option. 

The Turtle's silicone band though is very comfortable. I think the original band is a bit of an in-house joke to fans that it has to be replaced. 

They're being told that the supplied band is just out of courtesy. That they have not paid anything for the band. ALL the money is IN THE WATCH giving users the option to wear this in their own preferred manner. 

I've noticed long term owners almost all end up making a custom strap - a demonstration of one's own engineering ability - keeping to the spirit of the watch. I've seen a velcro like strap on Youtube and denim material in other pictures. Maybe it's like making one's own “lightsaber” and the significance of this watches “Star Wars” nomenclature becomes a little clearer perhaps?

So keep the Turtle silicone or go the extra nickel on the “deluxe” strap?


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

zuiko said:


> Quick question for longer term owners, I changed out the supplied band with one from an SRP-777 I have and it is ultra-comfortable because the band has been broken in already.
> 
> I feel this might be downgrading the watch, and I would without thinking get one of the titanium clasp $199 silicone bands that come standard on the current Tunas, if owners think that is the best option.
> 
> ...


I'm going to be very honest here, it's your watch, you are wearing it and you are under no form of obligation to use any kind of strap that you don't like. So use what you feel is the most fitting and comfortable.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

CADirk said:


> I'm going to be very honest here, it's your watch, you are wearing it and you are under no form of obligation to use any kind of strap that you don't like. So use what you feel is the most fitting and comfortable.


No doubt and that's why I had no hesitation putting the Turtle strap on it, but I guess I'm calling on the experience of owners on the more expensive silicone band being put on the current DX013 and 014.

I'll probably end up ordering one but I want to know if it's worth ordering immediately or it can wait till I add it to another watch purchase down the track.

Maybe that was the better way of asking it?


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

zuiko said:


> No doubt and that's why I had no hesitation putting the Turtle strap on it, but I guess I'm calling on the experience of owners on the more expensive silicone band being put on the current DX013 and 014.
> 
> I'll probably end up ordering one but I want to know if it's worth ordering immediately or it can wait till I add it to another watch purchase down the track.
> 
> Maybe that was the better way of asking it?


I have a Darth and a Turtle. The two straps are very similar in appearance and feel. I wouldn't bother buying a new strap.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)




----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

Darth on a bonetto deployant.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)




----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Maddog1970 said:


> Expanded Tuna family with my new SBBN031......
> 
> had a 35 and 39, but flipped both....should have got a 31 in the first place!
> 
> ...


What made you like the 31 over the others? I'm leaning towards the 31 as well for my next purchase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

zuiko said:


> Quick question for longer term owners, I changed out the supplied band with one from an SRP-777 I have and it is ultra-comfortable because the band has been broken in already.
> 
> I feel this might be downgrading the watch, and I would without thinking get one of the titanium clasp $199 silicone bands that come standard on the current Tunas, if owners think that is the best option.
> 
> ...


I have tried so many straps. The new Seiko silicone strap is very very comfortable, though it looks bulky on my small wrist. For diving purposes I will change to the silicone as I won't feel anything on my wrist , no heat , no weight.

You can try to order black silicone keeper 20mm from the eBay to replace the stainless steel keeper to match the colour of the watch. Alternatively you can get the silicone strap for SRPC49 (ninja turtle) .


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## ciccio87 (May 31, 2010)

I`m awaiting this...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



thrty8street said:


> What made you like the 31 over the others? I'm leaning towards the 31 as well for my next purchase.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well......

- the SBBN035 Ninja is a great watch......but, and follow me here, it's black, with white numerals.....now I know it is not a Spring Drive Tuna, but when ever I put them next to each other in my watch box my brain said "why both? they look similar!".....I guess that makes the Ninja an even better value, but it always lost the wrist time battle to the spring drive and rightly so.
- the SBBN039 PADI....man I wanted to love this watch....but the colors just don't work....plus I could never get a bracelet I liked to match the diashield color...and as much as I hate to say this, but it needs to say MARINEMASTER on the dial!....don't get me wrong, I have 2 other PADIs, but the Tuna w/o the MM monicker just did not work.

now the SBBN031......
- comes on a great bracelet 
- colors, or lack thereof are great.
- with the black dial and black bezel, every single rubber band I have, of every color, will fit this puppy! 
- it says MARINEMASTER on the dial.
- IMHO the best value and most versitile Quartz Diver @ $1000


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Tuna Tuesday with my 31


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

Not enough 031's lately Maddog! Cheers


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Maddog1970 said:


> Tuna Tuesday with my 31
> 
> View attachment 13104023


Dang...I traded off my 007 when I got my 637, since I didn't see a reason to have two black dialed divers (and I liked the 637 more).

But, that 031 is sweet !!

Hmmm, too close to the 637 though.....or no?


----------



## Uncle00Jesse (Feb 7, 2018)

Can anyone comment on life with a quartz movement? Was anyone apprehensive coming from a mechanical only collection to a $1000 quartz tuna? I'm aware of the quality of the movement and it's details, just want to know if anyone had second thoughts once it was in their hands or if it just didn't feel right.


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

Uncle00Jesse said:


> Can anyone comment on life with a quartz movement? Was anyone apprehensive coming from a mechanical only collection to a $1000 quartz tuna? I'm aware of the quality of the movement and it's details, just want to know if anyone had second thoughts once it was in their hands or if it just didn't feel right.


After owning about 20 or more auto Seiko divers (Monsters, Turtles, Sumo, SKX, Baby Tunas, etc) and only having one quartz in the collection (SUN019 kinetic), I was apprehensive about buying another quartz much less one that cost as much as a Tuna but they seemed so cool.

After buying a SBBN033, I immediately sold all of the autos I had left which included a Sumo, 3rd gen orange Monster,a few Turtles and bought a SBBN025 Darth Tuna.

Yes, the Tunas are that good in my opinion, especially the Darth. The Darth is the best watch I have ever owned and its hard to imagine any watch that is more of a tool diver. In a very short time, the Tunas have basically turned me away from autos which I would have thought impossible at one time. Their quality, convenience and cool factor are hard to beat.


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Erion929 said:


> Dang...I traded off my 007 when I got my 637, since I didn't see a reason to have two black dialed divers (and I liked the 637 more).
> 
> But, that 031 is sweet !!
> 
> Hmmm, too close to the 637 though.....or no?


Not to close.I would have both if possible. The SRP637 is similar to the SBBN033 with its all SS bezel and there are plenty of people that own the SBBN033 and 031. I currently have a 033, 025 Darth and the 031 is next on the list. The SRP637 is awesome. Its on my list of re-buys once I get finished with this Tuna business.


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



mbhawks23 said:


> Not to close.I would have both if possible. The SRP637 is similar to the SBBN033 with its all SS bezel and there are plenty of people that own the SBBN033 and 031. I currently have a 033, 025 Darth and the 031 is next on the list. The SRP637 is awesome. Its on my list of re-buys once I get finished with this Tuna business.


Yeah, I ruled out the 033 cuz of it's stainless bezel similarity to the 637....but perhaps the 031 one day. |>


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Darth Tuna Tuesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

Uncle00Jesse said:


> Can anyone comment on life with a quartz movement? Was anyone apprehensive coming from a mechanical only collection to a $1000 quartz tuna? I'm aware of the quality of the movement and it's details, just want to know if anyone had second thoughts once it was in their hands or if it just didn't feel right.


I have 2x Grandfather Tunas and a Darth, it's a struggle to wear the Grandfathers because the Darth is grab-and-go.

My Darth is +0 over the last six weeks.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Uncle00Jesse said:


> Can anyone comment on life with a quartz movement? Was anyone apprehensive coming from a mechanical only collection to a $1000 quartz tuna? I'm aware of the quality of the movement and it's details, just want to know if anyone had second thoughts once it was in their hands or if it just didn't feel right.


I was apprehensive but like the guy above there was no need to be... it's an awesome watch, the quartz movement adds a lot to the ruggedness plus I find myself wearing it to the office most days because it's always ready to go :-!

Just one thing you might wanna do if you're picky is get one where the seconds hand hits the markers - mine does and I love watching it tick, but I hear they aren't always like that (although all the ones I inspected when I purchased were fine)


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

Uncle00Jesse said:


> Can anyone comment on life with a quartz movement? Was anyone apprehensive coming from a mechanical only collection to a $1000 quartz tuna? I'm aware of the quality of the movement and it's details, just want to know if anyone had second thoughts once it was in their hands or if it just didn't feel right.


I am mainly into auto/mechanical but I do appreciate quality quartz. The 7C46 is no slouch as you're already aware. Mine hits all the markers and is about -0.25 seconds a month (give or take depending on the weather and whether I am wearing it or not).
The beauty of quartz is it makes the watch all the more rugged and more unique, as the 7C46 is only ever used in the Tuna. Never looked back on mine and no chance I'll ever flip it.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Why wear just one when you have two arms?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Erion929 said:


> Dang...I traded off my 007 when I got my 637, since I didn't see a reason to have two black dialed divers (and I liked the 637 more).
> 
> But, that 031 is sweet !!
> 
> Hmmm, too close to the 637 though.....or no?


i near ya...why my Ninja went.

but the 031 is such a great watch......


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Quartz tuna pros and cons:

Pros
- grad and go.
- very accurate
- killer legibility and lume
- very strap versitile
- you know when the battery change is due......my 031 is 2023!

Cons
- Quartz stigma
- battery changes....beware the eBay listing for a circa 2013 Tuna!

i have said it before, and will say it again, IMHO the 300m Tuna (any variant) is the BEST Quartz Diver for a $1000 or less.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Go Darth and don't look back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## krupa (Apr 14, 2018)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Hello,
It's my first post here. Since I've bought sbbn033 can't stop wearing it!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Maddog1970 said:


> Quartz tuna pros and cons:
> 
> Pros
> - grad and go.
> ...


I think Seiko is conservative on battery replacement changes times. Mine was due in early 2017 and the watch, the SBBN015, still looks like it can go for another year or two.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I am ok with the 2 Cons.

Tuna (300m and 1000m) has its own dedicated quartz movement since gen 1, its high torque and long battery life. I think its special enough I think its a talking point of the watch.

Besides long battery life, I think one of the Pros for 300m Tuna is the screw down caseback, which makes battery change a lot easier, may even be DIY-able. For me, I like quartz watches. Great for people that owns multiple (of multiple) of watches and have a busy life. Sometimes I just don't have the time to pick up and set a mechanical watch and a quartz is ready all the times.

Love my 033 and definitely one of the best watch to own south of $1k.



Maddog1970 said:


> Quartz tuna pros and cons:
> 
> Pros
> - grad and go.
> ...


----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

I really want to get the Golden Tuna reissue, but the lack of SQ or Suwa emblems is disappointing.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

ScholarsInk said:


> I really want to get the Golden Tuna reissue, but the lack of SQ or Suwa emblems is disappointing.


Speaking of the LE Golden Tuna, it is still missing from Seiko Japan site. Could it be international only release?


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

ScholarsInk said:


> I really want to get the Golden Tuna reissue, but the lack of SQ or Suwa emblems is disappointing.


Same here, but there is also a MM300 that can come up as a purchase the coming months, so budget wise it's either/or, not both for me.

Mightbe i'll be patient and wait for the 2026/40 years limited edition golden tuna.


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

My latest addition to my Tuna family is the SBBN035.

Tunas are really addictive !


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

The Scallop Baby Tuna is a huge baby, but I must admit I love it !


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

The Landtuna is not the most common one...


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

But my real gem is of course my Golden Tuna !


----------



## andkoppel (Feb 17, 2011)

Kinetic tuna.









Enviado desde mi Pixel 2 XL mediante Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello guys!










Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Can you have too much Tuna?...................









:-d :-d :-d


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

That's amazing, pascs...!
Very nice.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Damn this makes me want a Golden Tuna so bad... nice collection :-!



pascs said:


> Can you have too much Tuna?...................
> 
> View attachment 13118607


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

pascs said:


> Can you have too much Tuna?....:-d :-d :-d


One word: No. :-!


----------



## NASAstuff4me (Sep 10, 2017)

Hello,

I just found this watch at a garage sale last weekend. It's rough with rust and corrosion on the hands but it's an original 300m 7549 7010 with the punch stamp on early 1985 and the SN is 240147.

I haven't opened it up yet, I'm afraid what I'm gonna find and I assume it's going to need a new movement, crystal, hands and the date is sticking. Any ideas who has parts or who refurbs these watches ? 

I'm thinking it's probably not worth the money putting it back to original, but I'd like to wear it as a bang around every day wear.

Thanks


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

Very cool find, NASAstuff4me!


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

NASAstuff4me said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just found this watch at a garage sale last weekend. It's rough with rust and corrosion on the hands but it's an original 300m 7549 7010 with the punch stamp on early 1985 and the SN is 240147.
> 
> ...


The 7549 300m are very sought after and I think that one will tidy up very nicely and without huge cost. The movement is practically the same as 7548 / 7546 of which there are plenty of cheaper doner watches and also many parts from the 6309 series will also fit the date control mechanism. The 7549 has larger holes for the hands so none of the other Seiko divers will fit it, but there are good quality aftermarket hands available. So i think with a new crystal, gaskets and a sorted movement you'll have a great watch that will last many years to come


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

NASAstuff4me said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just found this watch at a garage sale last weekend. It's rough with rust and corrosion on the hands but it's an original 300m 7549 7010 with the punch stamp on early 1985 and the SN is 240147.
> 
> ...


Nice find.

As pascs mentioned, you can drop in a 7C46 movement (search 7C46 movement on eBay). That will sort out the movement, so you'd just need to source the other parts which are fairly easy to get.

I'd also avoid any attempt at dial restoration. At most I'd get the hands re-lumed, but only if I had a need for lume.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

NASAstuff4me said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just found this watch at a garage sale last weekend. It's rough with rust and corrosion on the hands but it's an original 300m 7549 7010 with the punch stamp on early 1985 and the SN is 240147.
> 
> ...


Try Jack at IWW watches, if anyone can bring it back he can

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

I want to see that bad boy brought back to life. Please post updates when it's done!


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Despite having a vast choice of other watches it seems that I cannot escape the power of the Emperor...









My deserted island watch.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

What's the best watch to wear when throwing sod?

Prolly NONE but I picked the one that's the easiest to field-strip and pull the bezel...

(And no I don't have a gshock)


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## NASAstuff4me (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks for all of your help, I emailed Jack the pics to see what he says. I want to leave it original but I dont want to put more money into it than worth.

On the other hand I just bought a spectacular mint original 7C46 7009 Golden Tuna 1000m Titanium. I'll post pics when I get it next week. Its raining Tuna.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

NASAstuff4me said:


> Thanks for all of your help, I emailed Jack the pics to see what he says. I want to leave it original but I dont want to put more money into it than worth.
> 
> On the other hand I just bought a spectacular mint original 7C46 7009 Golden Tuna 1000m Titanium. I'll post pics when I get it next week. Its raining Tuna.


Did you buy the SBBN011 that has Golden Tuna parts on it?


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I had replaced the Emperor strap with one from a Turtle 777 but I ordered a modern Tuna strap from the DX013/4/6 and absolutely amazing. It sits absolutely right with the lugs and makes for a super nice fit.

It has made the watch ULTRA comfortable and really has cemented this particular watch as an all time favourite for me. It's one of my newest watches but it's one that just ticks all the right boxes for me as a technical person who appreciates this watch at a very deep level.

























Even in the realm of straps it seems there is a hierarchy and while this strap is expensive it's worth every cent. Transformative.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Anybody have any quick pics available of a SBBN033 on an ErikasOriginalsMN? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## routewhite (Sep 2, 2016)

I am considering a Darth after selling a 015 300m last year. I like the handset of the latest generation Darth but the dial appears to be made in two parts with the number lume markers applied on a separate insert which sits on the main dial. Is this a fair representation of the new generation dial?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

routewhite said:


> I am considering a Darth after selling a 015 300m last year. I like the handset of the latest generation Darth but the dial appears to be made in two parts with the number lume markers applied on a separate insert which sits on the main dial. Is this a fair representation of the new generation dial?


I don't think it's two pieces I think it's just got depth.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)




----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

routewhite said:


> I am considering a Darth after selling a 015 300m last year. I like the handset of the latest generation Darth but the dial appears to be made in two parts with the number lume markers applied on a separate insert which sits on the main dial. Is this a fair representation of the new generation dial?


I had my 031 apart last weekend for a crystal swap - the dial seems like two pieces glued together. The 025 looks to be the same?


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

New sapphire installed! Went with a crystal times no AR - looks just like the stock Hardlex as far as I can tell.

My crystal was scratched to hell btw - my Tuna was sitting face down on the hard floor of my van after my last trip to the beach - sand and Hardlex don't mix (oops!)










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

Something I've been curious about: Tuna owners, what model do you own and does the second hand hit the markers soundly? I've heard good things about Tunas and second hand alignment but I wonder how much is just anecdotal. Chime in!


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

DocJohnnyZ said:


> Something I've been curious about: Tuna owners, what model do you own and does the second hand hit the markers soundly? I've heard good things about Tunas and second hand alignment but I wonder how much is just anecdotal. Chime in!


I have owned an 017,035 and 031 - all have had perfect alignment and the second hand was spot on. I'm sure there are a few bad apples out there, but my experience has been good!


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

whywhysee said:


> New sapphire installed! Went with a crystal times no AR - looks just like the stock Hardlex as far as I can tell.
> 
> My crystal was scratched to hell btw - my Tuna was sitting face down on the hard floor of my van after my last trip to the beach - sand and Hardlex don't mix (oops!)
> 
> ...


Nice! I'm getting tired of my blue AR


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Anyone has a good DIY guide on swapping the crystal on a tuna? I want to replace the hardlex on my SBBN031, seems like its held in place with a screw in color so I wouldn't need a crystal press. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Blinded by the light
Revved up like a deuce
Another runner in the night...
*


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

korgath_of_barbaria said:


> Anyone has a good DIY guide on swapping the crystal on a tuna? I want to replace the hardlex on my SBBN031, seems like its held in place with a screw in color so I wouldn't need a crystal press. Thanks in advance.


There is a screw down retainer ring, the crystal will just pop out after removing it.

http://www.thewatchsite.com/34-watc...g-new-crystal-my-sbbn007-step-step-guide.html


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

AP81 said:


> korgath_of_barbaria said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone has a good DIY guide on swapping the crystal on a tuna? I want to replace the hardlex on my SBBN031, seems like its held in place with a screw in color so I wouldn't need a crystal press. Thanks in advance.
> ...


Thank you for the link! Seems pretty straight forward, now I just need to work up the courage to open up the tuna again. First time was stressful enough but I just couldnt live with it having a peace of dust under the crystal.


----------



## cyclenut (Sep 8, 2017)

Rocking the darth today.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

DocJohnnyZ said:


> Something I've been curious about: Tuna owners, what model do you own and does the second hand hit the markers soundly? I've heard good things about Tunas and second hand alignment but I wonder how much is just anecdotal. Chime in!


Have both the 017 & 025.. both are spot on for alignment and second hand hitting the marks.

IG: th3measure


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

TheMeasure said:


> Have both the 017 & 025.. both are spot on for alignment and second hand hitting the marks.
> 
> IG: th3measure


Had an 035, was spot on, have an 025 darth and second hand is slightly off the same amount around the whole dial so getting it aligned would fix it.


----------



## Stevepodraza (Dec 8, 2008)

SBBN025! love this Tuna


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

So now the hard part, are you going to get it aligned or just leave it and be happy? I also have a alignment issue on my Monster Tuna... I really like the watch and have been flip flopping over getting it fixed... The old "it might come back worse than it went in" syndrome!


G26okie said:


> Had an 035, was spot on, have an 025 darth and second hand is slightly off the same amount around the whole dial so getting it aligned would fix it.


Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

Slm643 said:


> So now the hard part, are you going to get it aligned or just leave it and be happy? I also have a alignment issue on my Monster Tuna... I really like the watch and have been flip flopping over getting it fixed... The old "it might come back worse than it went in" syndrome!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I'm sending it in, in the fall to have some other issues fixed and will mention it. It isn't a big deal to me.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Cool, I'm thinking the same thing. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude Hank (Feb 19, 2018)

Anyone with the SBBN033? My favorite and considering it as my first Tuna.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

The Dude Hank said:


> Anyone with the SBBN033? My favorite and considering it as my first Tuna.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


SBBN033 is a keeper


----------



## The Dude Hank (Feb 19, 2018)

AP81 said:


> SBBN033 is a keeper


Great looker! Do you ever wear it on anything other than the bracelet? I just can't wear bracelets.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

The Dude Hank said:


> Great looker! Do you ever wear it on anything other than the bracelet? I just can't wear bracelets.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


The original rubber is excellent, it's up there with the best rubber straps I've ever tried.

They look great on anything really- isofrane, leather, nato, etc. I'm planning on getting an Erica's original strap for it too for something different.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

The Dude Hank said:


> Anyone with the SBBN033? My favorite and considering it as my first Tuna.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Yep I love mine, it's pretty much my daily watch so good that sometimes I think about not bothering with any more watches... I've worn it on the original rubber, mesh, BC rubber deployant (my favourite with a strap code clasp) and an endmill bracelet :-!


----------



## krupa (Apr 14, 2018)

AP81 said:


> SBBN033 is a keeper


Which one does wear bigger tuna or turtle?


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

krupa said:


> Which one does wear bigger tuna or turtle?


The turtle wears slightly bigger IMO

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

zuiko said:


> I had replaced the Emperor strap with one from a Turtle 777 but I ordered a modern Tuna strap from the DX013/4/6 and absolutely amazing. It sits absolutely right with the lugs and makes for a super nice fit.
> 
> It has made the watch ULTRA comfortable and really has cemented this particular watch as an all time favourite for me. It's one of my newest watches but it's one that just ticks all the right boxes for me as a technical person who appreciates this watch at a very deep level.
> 
> ...


Where did you buy your strap? Seems like a worthwhile accessory to have in the future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

thrty8street said:


> Where did you buy your strap? Seems like a worthwhile accessory to have in the future.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not the same but wanna buy my tuna strap?


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________________


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## lecorbusier (Jan 17, 2009)

New Shoes


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

thrty8street said:


> Where did you buy your strap? Seems like a worthwhile accessory to have in the future.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seiya Japan. It's the band from the current SBDX013/4


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

The Dude Hank said:


> Anyone with the SBBN033? My favorite and considering it as my first Tuna.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Yesssir. It's my first. So far so good. Had it two weeks or so. Part of me wishes I got the SBBN017 mostly because of the handset. But maybe I'll change them. It's not a sexy watch by any means. But I like it. Got a good deal from Watchoutz.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

AP81 said:


> SBBN033 is a keeper


You know what's funny. The SBBN033 is pretty much pushing my SRP775 out of rotation. Sad but something has to give.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Speaking of SBBN033 vs. 017 ... Has anyone done a hand swap on the 033 to match the 017? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

BuyIndioOates said:


> You know what's funny. The SBBN033 is pretty much pushing my SRP775 out of rotation. Sad but something has to give.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I'm in the process of consolidating, turtle will probably go. SBBN033 will never leave the stable.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

AP81 said:


> I'm in the process of consolidating, turtle will probably go. SBBN033 will never leave the stable.


.... And ironically my favorite strap combo on the Turtle was an ErikasOriginalsMN... And it rocks on the Tuna too.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tuna at the Pacific North West


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Finally picked up another Tuna. The seller's remorse was just too much! Missed having a grab and go quartz diver 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

More Pacific Tuna!


----------



## cyclenut (Sep 8, 2017)

Darth on the weekends!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclenut (Sep 8, 2017)

Backyard duties. Master of lawn.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclenut (Sep 8, 2017)

And a quick dunk in the pool to clean and cool off!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________


----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

New to me, sbbn011.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm officially liking this strap combo from BlueRadish









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

... and I'm sure this has been asked and answered somewhere.... 
Has anyone done the hand swap on a SBBN033 with the hands from SBBN017. It's the one thing I'm hung up on. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

033 vs 007 comparison.

Never seen one so here you go.

Just got a new to me 007. Blasted finish is much different than the polished durashield.

Not sure which I like better yet.

What are your opinions?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Also, anyone else notice the inner ridge on the 033?

My 007 doesn't have it.

Didn't notice it until I had a second tuna to compare it to.

Moe









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

moebravo said:


> Also, anyone else notice the inner ridge on the 033?
> 
> My 007 doesn't have it.
> 
> ...


The 007 has the better dial and handset IMO. The 033 has better lume and nicer date wheels (black) and stepped dial.

I wish they never changed the dial and handset - I feel it diverted away from the Tuna's roots, however I have no complaints with my 033. Such a great watch.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

moebravo said:


> Also, anyone else notice the inner ridge on the 033?
> 
> My 007 doesn't have it.
> 
> ...


That ridge is also present on the (at least mine) 031, it could be that the bezel itself is machined a little bit deeper, or the insert is a little thinner than would seem optimal, seems to be about 0.1mm or less in difference.


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

Double post


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

I know I am in the minority here but I like the O33 dial better. Just looks cleaner.

BTW I spent many agonizing hours trying to decide which Tuna to own, I did go with the 033. Tough choice not going with a black bezel ring. But I do like the hands and indices better on the newer version. Maybe not as interesting but more pleasant to view as a whole.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

.


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

I wanted a spring drive but couldn't justify it. 

I lust over the photos but I sleep fine knowing my money was spent elsewhere. 

I still want one but not for $2800. 

Would have to come down a lot to pull the trigger. 


I like the 033 dial a lot. I have no issues with the hands. 

The 007 hands are shiny. I mean! Really shiny. 

Tough to see the time sometimes lol. 

Maybe I just need to get used to it. 

I really want a black bezel to put on one of my Tunas but I don't think it will add as much as I thought it would when I only had a Sumo and skx007. 

Since purchasing my monster and my steel Tunas I've really come to enjoy the steel bezel. 

Moe

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

This is the dial from my 035. It clearly has a step around the outside, the dial surface is very dark with an almost velvet look to it, not just matt like most dials.

It picked up dust really quickly even though it was uncovered for only a short time.


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Thank you! That's exactly what I was talking about!

Moe


pascs said:


> This is the dial from my 035. It clearly has a step around the outside, the dial surface is very dark with an almost velvet look to it, not just matt like most dials.
> 
> It picked up dust really quickly even though it was uncovered for only a short time.
> 
> View attachment 13156491


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The Golden Emperor Tuna with the contrasting black and gold lettering, and razor thin seconds hand driven by the 8L35 movement, has become a very special watch in my collection. The enjoyment of ownership has increased over time...


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

Archangel FX said:


> The Golden Emperor Tuna with the contrasting black and gold lettering, and razor thin seconds hand driven by the 8L35 movement, has become a very special watch in my collection. The enjoyment of ownership has increased over time...


Beautiful.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Any 035 owners out there with their tuna on a bracelet? I need to switch it up from a nato.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

BuyIndioOates said:


> ... and I'm sure this has been asked and answered somewhere....
> Has anyone done the hand swap on a SBBN033 with the hands from SBBN017. It's the one thing I'm hung up on.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


033/031 day lume is a different color than 017/015 - more of a green color. You could do the swap but I don't think it would look great tbh.

I originally had an 017 because I loved the idea of the original dial/hands. Now that I have an 031 I much prefer the new dial/handset. More legible hands and the dial seems cleaner and better laid out. And the lume is crazy good - angry lume - glows every chance it gets.

Don't know if any of that helps but that's my 2 cents from a former 017 owner and current 031 lover.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

whywhysee said:


> 033/031 day lume is a different color than 017/015 - more of a green color. You could do the swap but I don't think it would look great tbh.
> 
> I originally had an 017 because I loved the idea of the original dial/hands. Now that I have an 031 I much prefer the new dial/handset. More legible hands and the dial seems cleaner and better laid out. And the lume is crazy good - angry lume - glows every chance it gets.
> 
> ...


That definitely helps. Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## krupa (Apr 14, 2018)

Archangel FX said:


> The Golden Emperor Tuna with the contrasting black and gold lettering, and razor thin seconds hand driven by the 8L35 movement, has become a very special watch in my collection. The enjoyment of ownership has increased over time...
> 
> View attachment 13159125
> 
> ...


Oh, what a beauty! Looks perfect. It's incredible that quintessential tool watch is so beautiful at the same time. The new Emperor tuna and SBBN033 are my favorite tunas.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

kriiiss said:


> Any 035 owners out there with their tuna on a bracelet? I need to switch it up from a nato.


Flipped my Ninja, but it spent its life on either a PVD strapcode engineer or oyster....both work....

PVD Oyster is now in strap rotation for my SDTuna and have an engineer on my Bumblebee Darth.

SD currently on a green borealis ISO:


----------



## Fleetline (Apr 11, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> Flipped my Ninja, but it spent its life on either a PVD strapcode engineer or oyster....both work....
> 
> PVD Oyster is now in strap rotation for my SDTuna and have an engineer on my Bumblebee Darth.
> 
> SD currently on a green borealis ISO:


Where did you get the black buckle for the Borealis strap?


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> Flipped my Ninja, but it spent its life on either a PVD strapcode engineer or oyster....both work....
> 
> PVD Oyster is now in strap rotation for my SDTuna and have an engineer on my Bumblebee Darth.
> 
> SD currently on a green borealis ISO:


Do you have any pictures of the ninja on the super oyster?


----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)

Quote Originally Posted by Archangel FX View Post
The Golden Emperor Tuna with the contrasting black and gold lettering, and razor thin seconds hand driven by the 8L35 movement, has become a very special watch in my collection. The enjoyment of ownership has increased over time...

Agreed. I thought I would wear mine. Thanks.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Lume is always on tap with this one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

I always figured the Tuna to be way-too much of a monster for my wrist (at right above 6). But seeing these photos I get some hope. Maybe, just maybe, it won't wear super large. Or at least not too large. It's such a beauty that I can prob live with a mm or two more than I'd prefer.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I've been thinking about about a Trio of watches lately, currently I have a Srp583, black with gold highlights, I would like to add a srp641 and a tuna with the same color scheme, is there one available or just the rose gold version?




















Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hammermountain said:


> I always figured the Tuna to be way-too much of a monster for my wrist (at right above 6). But seeing these photos I get some hope. Maybe, just maybe, it won't wear super large. Or at least not too large. It's such a beauty that I can prob live with a mm or two more than I'd prefer.


Honestly, the specs are super deceiving because the watch does wear a lot smaller than one would believe. The short lug to lug distance allows the case to sit nicely on a variety of wrist sizes. Initially I thought the watch would look funny on the wrist, mainly due to the odd case shape, but in reality it may be my most comfortable watch.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry, double post please delete!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Mreal75 said:


> Lume is always on tap with this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sweet bro, i just pulled the trigger on this watch, absolutely cant wait to get it.
I should be in the tuna club this time next week.


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

That's a tough question. I have deleted my answer 6 times lol

Love my Sumo, 62 Mas 053, and transocean, but I only wear those occasionally.

My knock around watches are the 033 and the monster. I never thought I would have such a love affair with the monster.

On the Toxic NATO herringbone strap.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetragrammaton (Dec 25, 2013)

SBBN033 in lighthouse mode.










Sent fra min SM-G935F via Tapatalk


----------



## Tetragrammaton (Dec 25, 2013)

Is that a Hexad Oyster on the 033?


moebravo said:


> 033 vs 007 comparison.
> 
> Never seen one so here you go.
> 
> ...


Sent fra min SM-G935F via Tapatalk


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Tetragrammaton said:


> Is that a Hexad Oyster on the 033?
> 
> Sent fra min SM-G935F via Tapatalk


Pretty sure it's a strapcode super engineer.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetragrammaton (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you're right and I need to clean my glasses 


moebravo said:


> Pretty sure it's a strapcode super engineer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Looks sweet bro, i just pulled the trigger on this watch, absolutely cant wait to get it.
> I should be in the tuna club this time next week.


Thanks, and congrats! Its an awesome watch...still accurate to the very second when I set it last week. Post pic when you receive it!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Mreal75 said:


> Honestly, the specs are super deceiving because the watch does wear a lot smaller than one would believe. The short lug to lug distance allows the case to sit nicely on a variety of wrist sizes. Initially I thought the watch would look funny on the wrist, mainly due to the odd case shape, but in reality it may be my most comfortable watch.


Thanks for the reply! Yeah seems that it could potentially work beautifully. I'll be in southeast asia this summer so hopefully I can find somewhere to try it on. Seems that there are no Tunas whatsoever in scandinavia...


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> I've been thinking about about a Trio of watches lately, currently I have a Srp583, black with gold highlights, I would like to add a srp641 and a tuna with the same color scheme, is there one available or just the rose gold version?
> View attachment 13161861
> View attachment 13161863
> View attachment 13161865
> ...


Just got a new NATO with gold hardware. What a sweet combo.










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes indeed! Where did you get the Nato? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Amazon. I feel like it was the missing piece to complete this watch.

It just looks finished now.


Slm643 said:


> Yes indeed! Where did you get the Nato?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

whywhysee said:


> 033/031 day lume is a different color than 017/015 - more of a green color. You could do the swap but I don't think it would look great tbh.
> 
> I originally had an 017 because I loved the idea of the original dial/hands. Now that I have an 031 I much prefer the new dial/handset. More legible hands and the dial seems cleaner and better laid out. And the lume is crazy good - angry lume - glows every chance it gets.
> 
> Don't know if any of that helps but that's my 2 cents from a former 017 owner and current 031 lover.


Angry Lume is a good way to put it. These things want to lume up after catching just the smallest ray of light. Absolutely incredible lume. 
Sometimes I have to take mine off if I need to settle my daughter in the middle of the night, as it's still blazing like a torch.


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

AP81 said:


> Angry Lume is a good way to put it. These things want to lume up after catching just the smallest ray of light. Absolutely incredible lume.
> Sometimes I have to take mine off if I need to settle my daughter in the middle of the night, as it's still blazing like a torch.


Here's a lume shot for you!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

moebravo said:


> Amazon. I feel like it was the missing piece to complete this watch.
> 
> It just looks finished now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I just found this tonight... Srpa82.! Just what I need along with the Srp641








Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

moebravo said:


> Here's a lume shot for you!


Need solar eclipse glasses to look at that. Seiko lume is awesome.


----------



## Tetragrammaton (Dec 25, 2013)

金 Few things spell Friday like kanji 金


----------



## scoobie (May 23, 2018)

Beautiful! Love the band as well.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Tetragrammaton said:


> 金 Few things spell Friday like kanji 金


It's always great to see that little house!


----------



## Ikenshin (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Hello guys! Is the Sun065 considered a tuna?
I personally like the black and gold accented tuna but can't afford the emperor.... So I'm looking at either sbbn015 or sbbn031,which for the former, I'm thinking whether to bid in Japan or for the latter, to buy from seiya... Hahaha

Dreaming is free....









Sent from the Gamma Quadrant using Tapa-SubspaceTalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*

Probably not, to the purist, but I found the Srpa82 that is now on my short list I will add a photo of it and the srp641 another black and gold watch! I like them both!


Ikenshin said:


> Hello guys! Is the Sun065 considered a tuna?
> I personally like the black and gold accented tuna but can't afford the emperor.... So I'm looking at either sbbn015 or sbbn031,which for the former, I'm thinking whether to bid in Japan or for the latter, to buy from seiya... Hahaha
> 
> Dreaming is free....
> ...

















Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk

The sun65 is a very nice watch and is basically from the same family as the Tuna, if not functionally then at least a asteticaly. People will disagree, in the end you will be wearing the watch it comes down to what makes you happy.


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Tetragrammaton said:


> 金 Few things spell Friday like kanji 金


Love my SRP637 Baby Tuna with the similar stainless shroud/bezel and black dial......but that 033 Tuna calls out to me.

Sweet! Just 3 times the cost. :-(


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> I just found this tonight... Srpa82.! Just what I need along with the Srp641
> View attachment 13164437
> 
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I just came across a good opportunity to pick up a Srpa82. Do I do it or no? I already have the 641.

Do I need another monster/black and gold monster like watch?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ikenshin (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*



Slm643 said:


> Probably not, to the purist, but I found the Srpa82 that is now on my short list I will add a photo of it and the srp641 another black and gold watch! I like them both!
> View attachment 13167247
> View attachment 13167249
> 
> ...


Sad... But that means I can go get a real tuna!

Sent from the Gamma Quadrant using Tapa-SubspaceTalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Completed my project 1000m Tuna...

Started like this and ended with these


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Battery powered 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Ikenshin said:


> I personally like the black and gold accented tuna but can't afford the emperor.... So I'm looking at either sbbn015 or sbbn031...


You could always get the 015 or 031 and change the shroud. I can't recall the seller but I know I've seen gold aftermarket shrouds.

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I love this look! The subtle touches of gold look great..nicely done.



pascs said:


> View attachment 13167761


IG: th3measure


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

nolte said:


> Tetragrammaton said:
> 
> 
> > 金 Few things spell Friday like kanji 金
> ...


It's actually 'Gold' if you were interested.

Sunday 日 - sun
Monday 月 - moon
Tuesday 火 - fire
Wednesday 水 - water
Thursday 木 - tree/wood
Friday 金 - gold
Saturday 土 - the ground/earth


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

double post...


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

huwp said:


> It's actually 'Gold' if you were interested.
> 
> Sunday 日 - sun
> Monday 月 - moon
> ...


I do remember that now...
Thanks!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

7549-7010








Marcelo
________________


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

huwp said:


> It's actually 'Gold' if you were interested.
> 
> Sunday 日 - sun
> Monday 月 - moon
> ...


Actually, what I find even more interesting is how this actually has the same origin as the European way of naming days of the week. Each kanji character is actually the first character of names of planets.

Sunday 日 - sun (Sun-day)
Monday 月 - moon (Moon-day or Monday)
Tuesday 火 - Mars (Mardi in French)
Wednesday 水 - Mercury (Mercredi in French)
Thursday 木 - Jupiter (Jeudi in French)
Friday 金 - Venus (Vendredi in French)
Saturday 土 - Saturn (Saturn-day or Saturday)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetragrammaton (Dec 25, 2013)

huwp said:


> It's actually 'Gold' if you were interested.
> 
> Sunday 日 - sun
> Monday 月 - moon
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Fleetline said:


> Where did you get the black buckle for the Borealis strap?


That is an isofrane buckle I got with a yellow iso that rotates in on my Bumblebee Darth


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

kriiiss said:


> Do you have any pictures of the ninja on the super oyster?


Sadly no, unless you want to cruise my posts......Watch has been gone for a good few months, but there are probably some pics in there somewhere.

Would highly recommend strapcode, they may not be the cheapest, but they sure are the best quality


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
____________


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Fleetline said:


> Where did you get the black buckle for the Borealis strap?





Maddog1970 said:


> That is an isofrane buckle I got with a yellow iso that rotates in on my Bumblebee Darth


I bought a black Iso buckle for the $50ish that they ask and hardly ever use it. I'd prolly sell it but now Terry @ Toxic has some for 12 bucks.
If I were looking for a black Iso-style buckle that fits the Borealis then I'd just get one of these:
https://www.toxicnatos.com/collections/watch-roll/products/toxic-magnum-black-buckles


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks for that info, just bought one for my Borealis strap


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
____________


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

View attachment 13173341

Marcelo
____________


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

031









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_5733 by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## routewhite (Sep 2, 2016)

bmdaia said:


> Hello 300m WR or greater is Tuna. 200m WR and less is not. Period end of story.


It's all subjective. Some people believe that the key features of a genuine Tuna professional dive watch is a one piece titanium case, a protective shroud, and a minimum 600m WR. Some even dismiss mechanical movements as the engine of a tool diver. Others believe a 300m shrouded diver with a case back and steel bracelet is a Tuna. Others believe than an SRP655 (200m WR) is a Tuna.

It's only a nickname. As long as they enjoy their watches, who cares what they call it?


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Does anyone who owns the 33 wish the shroud wasn't polished? Too blingy??? 

(This was mentioned a few months back, but wanted to see if anyone else had thoughts one way or the other...)


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

dup post


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Interesting


aalin13 said:


> Actually, what I find even more interesting is how this actually has the same origin as the European way of naming days of the week. Each kanji character is actually the first character of names of planets.
> 
> Sunday 日 - sun (Sun-day)
> Monday 月 - moon (Moon-day or Monday)
> ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Palmettoman said:


> Does anyone who owns the 33 wish the shroud wasn't polished? Too blingy???
> 
> (This was mentioned a few months back, but wanted to see if anyone else had thoughts one way or the other...)


I like it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Watching some Yankees









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Happy Tuna weekend from the land of Lincoln...


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Loving this one 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleetline (Apr 11, 2016)

33









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sgbeskin (Aug 1, 2010)

Tuna from a few days back


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Lume on this thing continues to amaze!









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

double post


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice I am thinking off the same band on my 033. Is this a 22mm or 21.5mm? Guessing 22mm right?

Is so did you have to sand it down to get full articulation at the lug?

REFERRING TO THE ENILL ON THE 033 FROM SGBESKIN.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

PADI Tuna


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

7549-7010 / 1978


























Marcelo
__________


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Boomerdw said:


> Nice I am thinking off the same band on my 033. Is this a 22mm or 21.5mm? Guessing 22mm right?
> 
> Is so did you have to sand it down to get full articulation at the lug?
> 
> REFERRING TO THE ENILL ON THE 033 FROM SGBESKIN.


I think you'll be good with either 22mm or 21.5mm

Strapcode is out of stock though


----------



## sgbeskin (Aug 1, 2010)

It's a 22mm. I can't stand rubber straps! I live on the Mississippi Gulf Coast and it gets really hot and humid. Rubber gets too hot. But the endmill keeps the Tuna cool. I like the look the look of the endmill on the Tuna.


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

Boomerdw said:


> Nice I am thinking off the same band on my 033. Is this a 22mm or 21.5mm? Guessing 22mm right?
> 
> Is so did you have to sand it down to get full articulation at the lug?
> 
> REFERRING TO THE ENILL ON THE 033 FROM SGBESKIN.


The 21.5mm is the correct one. 22mm will jam up when the you lift the the bracelet up towards the bezel.

I bought the 22mm strap code endmill and had to give the end link a little bit of a file... if I did it again I'd save myself the hassle and get the 21.5mm.

Maybe 22mm worked for other people, but for me it was a definite no go.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
___________


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

View attachment 13212761

Marcelo
___________


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

This just arrived. So glad to have a Tuna again after selling my 17 a couple of years ago. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks this is what I have read a handful of other times too.

Just collecting confirmation.

Likely go with the 21.5mm


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna Tuesday.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

My 31 arrived yesterday and seems bigger than my old 17. Is this actually the case or is my memory fading? Could the black vs silver bezel insert make a difference?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Palmettoman said:


> My 31 arrived yesterday and seems bigger than my old 17. Is this actually the case or is my memory fading? Could the black vs silver bezel insert make a difference?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably it's the black bezel as they are the exact same size. Maybe you've shrunk?


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



59yukon01 said:


> Probably it's the black bezel as they are the exact same size. Maybe you've shrunk?


Ha! Now that would really be a good thing!
Thanks for the info. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Boomerdw said:


> Thanks this is what I have read a handful of other times too.
> 
> Just collecting confirmation.
> 
> Likely go with the 21.5mm


Not trying to make it more confusing but I bought a 22mm endmill from strapcode and it's fine... I couldn't find the endmill/clasp combo I wanted in 21.5 so I was a little nervous but thankfully it turned out fine for me :-!


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Had this watch about 2 years. I love it! Nothing beats classic Seikos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay MT (May 28, 2011)




----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

transit98 said:


> Had this watch about 2 years. I love it! Nothing beats classic Seikos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Love the Wabi on the bezel insert.


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

Ninja


----------



## Fleetline (Apr 11, 2016)

A couple









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Some days u have to put on the suit and tie but I could not bring myself to take off the tuna.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)




----------



## krupa (Apr 14, 2018)

SBBN033 on Seiko Z22 rubber:


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

May a post here an humble Skx007 disguised as a Tuna?


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

So how do you guys decide between the 017 and 033 when you like parts of both?

017 Pros
- brushed metal traditional tuna hands
- classic Seiko style with round indices 
- blasted shroud hides scratches better?
- beautifully engraved “S” crown

033 Pros
- matching black date wheel
- improved lume
- fresh battery, no upcoming change
- polished shroud looks pretty cool IMO
- maybe improved legibility with new handset?

I’m not a fan of how Seiko is putting the arrow handset in every watch. I liked the old style where each model had its own individual handset. But I am a lume junkie, however I’m sure the 017 is no slouch either. The crown on the 017 is great looking as well. However I have heard of some people liking the newer models more after handing owned the older models. Not having seen either mode in person I’m not sure which one to save for.


----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

017 for me, just more harmony there aesthetically. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

biscuit141 said:


> So how do you guys decide between the 017 and 033 when you like parts of both?
> 
> 017 Pros
> - brushed metal traditional tuna hands
> ...


If in doubt, get the older one. It will be easier to get the older one and then switch to the newer one than vice versa.


----------



## Anjunafan (Oct 26, 2011)

I wish I had the wrist for a Tuna.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Anjunafan said:


> I wish I had the wrist for a Tuna.


You shouldn't worry too much about that, the SBBN line of tunas are very short on lug-to-lug distance, so it wears not as big as you'd expect.

The tuna is 47.5mm across, the spirit is 36mm, size comparison in the images below.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

LeeMorgan said:


> May a post here an humble Skx007 disguised as a Tuna?
> 
> View attachment 13226141


Pretty convincing. For a sec I thought it was the new prospexified tuna dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Had this on earlier today. Then switched to the 6309.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

biscuit141 said:


> So how do you guys decide between the 017 and 033 when you like parts of both?
> 
> 
> > Buy both! ;-)


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Horoticus said:


> biscuit141 said:
> 
> 
> > So how do you guys decide between the 017 and 033 when you like parts of both?
> ...


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

mariod said:


> PADI Tuna


This is really nice

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Shot from an awesome Pig Roast last weekend. This watch has grown on me, big time.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay MT (May 28, 2011)

Horoticus said:


> biscuit141 said:
> 
> 
> > So how do you guys decide between the 017 and 033 when you like parts of both?
> ...


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
____________


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Shot from an awesome Pig Roast last weekend. This watch has grown on me, big time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I get that NATO???


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

kriiiss said:


> Where can I get that NATO???


Blue Raddish. He has an Etsy store but I think I contacted him through IG

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Blue Raddish. He has an Etsy store but I think I contacted him through IG
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

kriiiss said:


> Thank you!


No Prob! It's a nice quality strap too.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

Ok I understand (KHD) and decided to order the 21.5mm. It arrived and I sized it and all is well. Quality is fine and while there is a minute gap between lugs and end of bracelet, allowing free play, on the sides it is nothing that carries noticeable slop. Looking at it it looks 100% ok. and wears without slop and anyways it is unseen due to the nature of the lugs and case design.

I was concerned that the 22mm might get hung up as reported by some. The fix was to sand a little of the inside lug which I didn't feel comfortable doing.

So assuming that the lug width and bracelet width are constant I see not good reason to use the 22mm, which at least sometimes can get hung up at certain angles within the lugs. 

I hope this will help others cause I did a lot research before ordering and came to the conclusion that the 21.5mm as recommended by Strapcode is the proper size. Although some report the 22mm fitting fine and others say it fits but will hang up and certain angles. 

Thanks to everyone who contributed in the various threads on the subject.


----------



## Selvedge (Jun 25, 2017)

Hey guys, I've been trying to find the lug to lug size of Baby Tunas and for some reason I'm finding different answers like 46.6 and then 50mm. Are different Baby Tunas different in size, or are these numbers just wrong?


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

Boomerdw said:


> The fix was to sand a little of the inside lug which I didn't feel comfortable doing.


Just to clarify, the fix is to file each side of the bracelet end links, not the lugs of the watch... you shouldn't ever file the lugs of a watch.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Boomerdw said:


> Ok I understand (KHD) and decided to order the 21.5mm. It arrived and I sized it and all is well. Quality is fine and while there is a minute gap between lugs and end of bracelet, allowing free play, on the sides it is nothing that carries noticeable slop. Looking at it it looks 100% ok. and wears without slop and anyways it is unseen due to the nature of the lugs and case design.
> 
> I was concerned that the 22mm might get hung up as reported by some. The fix was to sand a little of the inside lug which I didn't feel comfortable doing.
> 
> ...


Where did you order from?


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

kriiiss said:


> Where did you order from?


Strapcode direct.


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

AP81 said:


> Just to clarify, the fix is to file each side of the bracelet end links, not the lugs of the watch... you shouldn't ever file the lugs of a watch.


Yes I agree and misspoke and thanks for the correction.


----------



## Billy Dong (Feb 22, 2014)

My sbbn033 has arrived. And I can say it looks better than my 015... it will be my everyday watch now=P


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

Billy Dong said:


> My sbbn033 has arrived. And I can say it looks better than my 015... it will be my everyday watch now=P


I forget how great it looks on the stock rubber as mine has been on an endmill bracelet for a while. The stock band is very nice.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Can anyone ID the bracelet here on the 035? It's from strapcode but can't tell if it is an endmill or super oyster.






With that being said, would you guys choose the endmill or super oyster on a 300m tuna (can't decide)? Looking to switch things up


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

kriiiss said:


> Can anyone ID the bracelet here on the 035? It's from strapcode but can't tell if it is an endmill or super oyster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just casually looking at it to me it looks flatter than an endmill.
At first I thought oyster or hexad but I think it's an oyster.

I bought the SBBN031 bracelet and clasp for my SBBN007 and I didn't care for it at the time. Sold it here.
At the time I was just not into bracelets. Especially on the tuna. I liked my strapcode oyster on the SKX (my primary way to wear the SKX007) but that was about it.
After getting and wearing a mm300 for awhile I've kinda become more bracelet curious. OEM bracelet is my primary strap for the mm300 as well.
I recently got an uncle seiko oyster for my 6309s ( one of which is the tuna mod we were discussing in the other thread) and I am really liking it as well.

I think I may be about to get another bracelet for a tuna and I think it may be an endmill. I like the round 3D nature of it with the tuna geo. 
Wondering if I should get a black one to try it on the black tunas or stainless for my 007 tuna.

Yukon swears by the SBBN015 bracelet but I've never wanted to spring the price for an OEM one since I've not had past interest in bracelets. I may at some point. It looks great. There are aftermarket options. The sharky "homage" tuna people make an "homage" bracelet that apparently is quite the match. If you forum stalk you can find several people that claim to have OEM SBBN015 bracelets that appear to have bought the sharky bracelets haha. I won't out them. =]

I think that if I were deadset on a stainless tuna bracelet I'd look for an SBBN015 OEM, the sharky copy, or a strapcode endmill with undecided clasp. Prolly a strapcode PVD endmill if I bought one to try on the black tunas.

/liveblog off


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Embrace the OEM.  It's like butter on the wrist. Seriously though, it's one of Seikos best bracelets, and really is comfortable imo.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Just bought a new jubilee bracelet for my 031. Hoping my oem clasp will fit. Will post pics when it arrives (on a slow boat from China).

Meanwhile some pics with nice Italian rubber:









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Took the Tuna for its first bike ride last week. The passing freight train was a welcome break.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

AP81 said:


> I forget how great it looks on the stock rubber as mine has been on an endmill bracelet for a while. The stock band is very nice.


The waves near the lugs add balance. I just received the Endmill and while I like it it leaves the case shroud sticking up some. The strap on the 033 is nice indeed.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Boomerdw said:


> The waves near the lugs add balance. I just received the Endmill and while I like it it leaves the case shroud sticking up some. The strap on the 033 is nice indeed.


The watch head is balanced regardless of the strap/bracelet installed imho... Some watches have integrated straps /bracelets and as a result may or may not be balanced as a result of tinkering by the wearer. In any case it is a matter of Opinion.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> The watch head is balanced regardless of the strap/bracelet installed imho... Some watches have integrated straps /bracelets and as a result may or may not be balanced as a result of tinkering by the wearer. In any case it is a matter of Opinion.
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Not speaking of balance on the wrist but rather visual balance.

Both the oem rubber and the endmill wear fine.


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Right by the beach Boyeeeee!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Solar tuna on order


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

SBBN025 "Darth" today.


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

So with the Endmill with the diver sub type clasp the dome is pressed, little light for my taste. Does anyone know if the double dome deployment is any thicker regarding the covers/dome/ milled and not pressed?

I am ask Strapcode via email but the language I think is an issue. Plus not sure if I have the correct terms.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Finally got my Tuna on an endmill even though I'm not a bracelet guy!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

kriiiss said:


> Finally got my Tuna on an endmill even though I'm not a bracelet guy!


OK I really want to see more pics of that. Looks really good. What clasp did you do? I really think I may want one but my dark tuna shrouds aren't finished the same as the 35. Maddog has a SC PVD that he puts on his SD600 tuna and he indicates that it matches up well with it so I've been pretty tempted.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Boomerdw said:


> Not speaking of balance on the wrist but rather visual balance.
> 
> Both the oem rubber and the endmill wear fine.


Totally agree.

Rubber straps aren't my favorite medium, and in some aspects the waves/bumps/ribs of the OEM bracelet look kinda goofy to me.
...But the visual presentation of them tapering in from the flared-out 24mm (outside the lugs) width and the fact that the waves make the strap much thicker near the case... it does visually balance the case in a way that a typical strap or bracelet does not.

I get a little bit of the same effect from a NATO with the bottom strap left on. The straps going under and also through the lugs seems to my eye to bring a bit more balance than the typical strap or bracelet, but then naturally it sits higher. NATO is my preference but OEM rubber second to that. The aesthetic balance is not my primary reasons for those preferences, but they just kinda fall in with other stuff as it were.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Boomerdw said:


> Not speaking of balance on the wrist but rather visual balance.
> 
> Both the oem rubber and the endmill wear fine.


I have a Shrouded Monster, the OEM strap feels really nice but is a dust magnet, and wears too long for my 6.75-7.0 wrist, thus the bracelet swap for me. Also. Are the OEM straps made out of the same silicone or are they different between my Srpa83 and the Tunas?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> I have a Shrouded Monster, the OEM strap feels really nice but is a dust magnet, and wears too long for my 6.75-7.0 wrist, thus the bracelet swap for me. Also. Are the OEM straps made out of the same silicone or are they different between my Srpa83 and the Tunas?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


SBBN025 and SBDB013 OEM rubber straps are the same, except for the finish of the hardware. I'd like to get my hands on another late-model seiko diver with same looking strap to see if they are all the same at this point. Mine are softer and more comfortable than the older straps, but I don't find them to be lint/dust magnets. I'm not sure why. I don't live in a clean-room. Well sometimes I do at work but not in life itself.

I've read posts by people with both new tuna and new turtle that claim that these new straps are identical with regards to the rubber/silicone portion. Different hardware. If that's the case and your SRP is from the last couple few years then it may be the same thing.


----------



## lecorbusier (Jan 17, 2009)

Hiking in the Dolomites


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Part of the club again!


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Trying a new toxic strap. I bet it would look better with the 33.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get a bracelet for my 035?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## JamesT1978 (Oct 11, 2017)

Arrived 2 days ago from gnome watches.... perfect and I absolutely love it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

nolte said:


> OK I really want to see more pics of that. Looks really good. What clasp did you do? I really think I may want one but my dark tuna shrouds aren't finished the same as the 35. Maddog has a SC PVD that he puts on his SD600 tuna and he indicates that it matches up well with it so I've been pretty tempted.


Hope you get an idea of how it looks! I think it's growing on me. The black definitely makes it more subtle and not as blingy as I thought a bracelet would be.

Regular clasp. Finish is very close to the shroud as well.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah, I got a 33 to go with the 31. Was hoping a 17 would pop up, but got tired of waiting. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pool time is Tuna time.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

This one may end up becoming my daily. Seems to wear smaller than the 31.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

kriiiss said:


> Hope you get an idea of how it looks! I think it's growing on me. The black definitely makes it more subtle and not as blingy as I thought a bracelet would be.
> 
> Regular clasp. Finish is very close to the shroud as well.


Thanks for the pics. I agree it does look really good. I'm going to have to try one to see how it looks with the finish of the darth and sdtuna.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Can someone tell me where I can buy some replacement screws for the shroud on my SBBN015?


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

kamonjj said:


> Can someone tell me where I can buy some replacement screws for the shroud on my SBBN015?


https://www.thewatchsite.com/8-seik...hroud-screws-great-fit-finish-25-set-3-a.html


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

kamonjj said:


> Can someone tell me where I can buy some replacement screws for the shroud on my SBBN015?


https://www.thewatchsite.com/8-seik...hroud-screws-great-fit-finish-25-set-3-a.html


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

natrmrz said:


> https://www.thewatchsite.com/8-seik...hroud-screws-great-fit-finish-25-set-3-a.html


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Falconett (May 25, 2018)

My first Tuna. I waited awhile to pull the trigger but am so glad I finally did. I'm completely smitten.

SBBN007 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Falconett said:


> My first Tuna. I waited awhile to pull the trigger but am so glad I finally did. I'm completely smitten.
> 
> SBBN007
> 
> ...


Classic!


----------



## Jre32 (Aug 24, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Jre32 (Aug 24, 2017)

Just ordered the SBBN033 - my first real Tuna.


----------



## Jre32 (Aug 24, 2017)

Just ordered the SBBN033 - my first real Tuna.


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

That’s awesome. I almost bid on it. Great watch!


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Back again with the SBBN015


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

SBBN031 on a curved vent Seiko strap. A hot water treatment put a nice pre-curve that wears nicely. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

raze said:


> Back again with the SBBN015


Great shot, such classic

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Question...was thinking of selling my tuna to fund something else. A forum member asked for shots of the case back. I shot him some photos but didn’t cover up the serial number. Do I need to be concerned? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

itsajobar said:


> Question...was thinking of selling my tuna to fund something else. A forum member asked for shots of the case back. I shot him some photos but didn't cover up the serial number. Do I need to be concerned?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMG! Never, EVER, reveal your case back serial number!

(No, not really. You'll be fine.)


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
____________


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

Just got my SBBN007 - scratches and a bit battered but lovely!!
Beginning to understand all the love for it...

Anybody know where to get a new crystal, bezel insert and bezel retainer clips??










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I bought my sapphire replacement from crystal times. It was the last they had at the time but I expect they might have more now. 

If given the choice, I’d recommend going in an ar coating, as the double reflections on my I coated crystal are a lot.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I worked all afternoon cleaning the garage and washing the truck with the 31 on rubber. Now relaxing with the 33 on a bright blue Toxic nato.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

Dat Nato... looks great! 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Just switched to the 31 on 33 rubber.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Night time is the right time*


----------



## Falconett (May 25, 2018)

That's awesome. Time-lapse second hand lume FTW 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

^Thank you, Falconett buddy! Appreciate that. Very much.


----------



## jemakaan (Feb 13, 2018)

Hey, I recognized that the serial number indicates 12.2015 (5DXXXX) as manufacturing date for my beloved and well worn SBBN031, but the "dot" on the battery life chart is put at 08.2021. I looked at any pictures of that charts, that I could find online, but none had more than the advertised 5 year battery life indicated... 
Am I the lucky guy, with the extra bit of battery capacity, or wasn´t the "putting dots on battery charts robot" calibrated correctly? Thanks


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*



jemakaan said:


> Hey, I recognized that the serial number indicates 12.2015 (5DXXXX) as manufacturing date for my beloved and well worn SBBN031, but the "dot" on the battery life chart is put at 08.2021. I looked at any pictures of that charts, that I could find online, but none had more than the advertised 5 year battery life indicated...
> Am I the lucky guy, with the extra bit of battery capacity, or wasn´t the "putting dots on battery charts robot" calibrated correctly? Thanks


I have been wondering about this for a while as well.

My previous Tuna 017 was purchased new in May of '16. The manufacture date was Nov '14. Battery change was indicated for second quarter of 2021 - seven years from the date of manufacture. I always assumed that the shop pushed in the crown and made the battery change mark when they sold the watch to me.

Anyone have any further insight on this matter?


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*

Double


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

The 33 back on its original rubber. I may start out the day with other watches, but it seems to always find my wrist at the end of the day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I LOVE my sbbn015 bracelet, but in this summer heat my wrist swells and shrinks so much that it was time to get back to rubber or neglect my Tuna. I forgot how comfy the borealis strap is - way less bulky and cumbersome than my (sold) isofrane.


----------



## darrenc (Dec 30, 2016)

Digituna .. love the lightness and Pepsi combo


----------



## fcnghkkc (Feb 2, 2018)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mreal,
The timepiece looks great. Thinking between the 031 and 035. My colleague has a 035 so I don't want to be 035 twins.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

darrenc said:


> Digituna .. love the lightness and Pepsi combo


I'm into the new digi tuna, looks great!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## darrenc (Dec 30, 2016)

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> I'm into the new digi tuna, looks great!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Yes. Stunning piece love more than my 300m


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

I think this is my new grail. Love the robustnesss of the quartz vs an auto for my current lifestyle and love that the Tuna has history. I think I prefer the look of the 033 wih the SS bezel insert, however I also love to have a bracket option. Is that reason alone to go for the 031 or should I just pick up a Strapecode bracelet?


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

I would buy the watch with the bezel that I preferred. It's easy to get an aftermarket or Seiko steel bracelet. I have an SBBN015 that I have never work with its bracelet. I keep waiting for the urge to strike me, but I like it on a Zulu or rubber strap. You can also buy and swap bezel inserts, but that seems like a lot of trouble to me.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_5765 by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I went with the Original strap, and Natos, the only way FOR ME is a Bracelet... The watch is top loaded, Unless you are wearing a Divesuit or welders gloves.. I gotta have a Miltat steel! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

korgath_of_barbaria said:


> View attachment 13279065


What strap is that SBBN031 on? Looks great!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Seiko sbdx011


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

fcnghkkc said:


> Mreal,
> The timepiece looks great. Thinking between the 031 and 035. My colleague has a 035 so I don't want to be 035 twins.


Thanks! You can't go wrong with either but I think the 031 is slightly more versatile (if that even means anything with such a unique and polarizing design...). The 035 does look amazing with an aftermarket PVD bracelet from strapcode. Good luck with whatever one you choose!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevepodraza (Dec 8, 2008)

love my new sbbn031 and have owned many tunas in the past 10 years but never have I had a chapter ring misaligned! ugh. anyone have this issue? dont think its a deal breaker but for $1K it should be perfect. such a bummer


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Stevepodraza said:


> love my new sbbn031 and have owned many tunas in the past 10 years but never have I had a chapter ring misaligned! ugh. anyone have this issue? dont think its a deal breaker but for $1K it should be perfect. such a bummer
> View attachment 13296339


Honestly looks fine to me. Maybe a tiny bit off at 6, but that could be the angle.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## miquel99 (Jun 17, 2018)

thats mine)


----------



## Dazzasarb (Jul 18, 2013)

And Now I Get It!

Been on the fence with the Tuna for so long, is it too big? is it too expensive? is it worth paying the import duties into the UK? But as the list of Seiko divers without the X diminished I finally decided to go for it and ordered the SBBN033 from Seiya. Read all of the reviews looked at all the pictures I could find, read the topics on the Tuna over and over in anticipation for the time I would try it for myself.
I picked it up today after 9 days in customs and was it worth it? 
Oh yes! It is absolutely stunning, I was wearing a Sumo when I picked it up and the difference between the two is night and day, it wears a lot smaller than the Sumo (I kept reading they wear small and they really do!). The crystal is superb, the bezel action too, the bezel alignment is spot on, dial alignment spot on, second hand hits the markers ok (just about). The case and shroud are beautiful and the strap is the most comfortable rubber strap I have worn. It is so much more comfortable to wear than the Sumo I had on. I wondered what all this hype about the Tuna was and now I get it! If you are reading this and undecided about the Tuna, just get it, it is a stunning watch.
Only downside is I think I may have to get another when funds allow!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Darth Tuna on SBDX013 Emperor Tuna strap. It is way more comfortable than the Isofrane strap I had on it before.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

SBDX011 on SBBN039 PADI Tuna strap. Very very comfy. Anybody happen to know the part no. of the SBDX013 strap and where to buy?

PS. I have added a picture to this post but can't see it on my device when reloading this page. Confusing...


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

mariod said:


> SBDX011 on SBBN039 PADI Tuna strap. Very very comfy. Anybody happen to know the part no. of the SBDX013 strap and where to buy?


I bought mine from eBay. The part number is R01X011M9, which seems to be also used on other straps like the newer Darth Tuna, SBBN025. There is currently one strap for sale from a French seller.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Ottovonn said:


> I bought mine from eBay. The part number is R01X011M9, which seems to be also used on other straps like the newer Darth Tuna, SBBN025. There is currently one strap for sale from a French seller.


Thank you.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

It's so great for the beach. My 33 on a rubber zulu from Yellow Dog Straps.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Today I purchased an SBDX014 Emperor Tuna with Rose Gold - posted some thoughts on the forum - what an amazing watch, wow - and even the missus approves.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Simon said:


> Today I purchased an SBDX014 Emperor Tuna with Rose Gold - posted some thoughts on the forum - what an amazing watch, wow - and even the missus approves.


So what did you get her?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Slm643 said:


> So what did you get her?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


she was very happy with me sorting a Rainbow Trout and salad supper - i'm a blessed man


----------



## bsn (Apr 5, 2016)

kamonjj said:


>


Beautiful! What is the strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

I think my infatuation with the MM300 is over, this tuna though has me very intrigued....

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Lol. Me too. I like that it's lighter, and I like the robust quartz movement, it fits my current lifestyle better. No worries about jarring an automatic using a sawzall, chainsaw, shovel, hammer, etc. I know the 7S26 in my SKX is robust, but I'm sure those activities aren't good for it. However these new solar Tunas are presenting quite the value proposition for a good work watch. If the SNE497 SS on bracelet model ever goes mainstream and become affordable, that might be enough.



***** Jones said:


> I think my infatuation with the MM300 is over, this tuna though has me very intrigued....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## infinity_ (Jun 4, 2018)

No watch has created such an urge to buy it as the Tuna. I haven't even bought one yet but already planning and considering what 2nd tuna would go well with my first option. If i was a two-watch guy, i'd just get two tunas.


----------



## bsn (Apr 5, 2016)

kamonjj said:


>


Beautiful pic! What strap is in the picture?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Golden Tuna from 1978


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

mariod said:


> Golden Tuna from 1978


The best!


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Just arrived yesterday. Will be interesting to see whether this or my Darth gets more wrist time. Also, the ratcheting clasp on my SBDX001 works better than this one does; seems like the weight of this one isn't quite enough where it can extend by itself when the flip lock is opened. Or, it just needs to break in.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

World Cup and Seiko Tuna - Great combination!!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## infinity_ (Jun 4, 2018)

scottymac said:


> Just arrived yesterday. Will be interesting to see whether this or my Darth gets more wrist time. Also, the ratcheting clasp on my SBDX001 works better than this one does; seems like the weight of this one isn't quite enough where it can extend by itself when the flip lock is opened. Or, it just needs to break in.


Love this photo. How are the initial impressions compared to the darth tuna? I don't own a tuna yet, but this and the darth is certainly both interesting.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

bsn said:


> Beautiful pic! What strap is in the picture?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's an Erika's original. Check them out, they are fantastic. I buy one for every watch I own.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

infinity_ said:


> No watch has created such an urge to buy it as the Tuna. I haven't even bought one yet but already planning and considering what 2nd tuna would go well with my first option. If i was a two-watch guy, i'd just get two tunas.


You mean like this?

IMG_5176r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

It's been a while since I wore my Tuna, I got a new Crafter Blue rubber strap for it. I guess I'll be rocking this watch for a several days ahead.


----------



## Acropora (Jul 28, 2012)

Can I join?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Summer mode in Greece!!! Hello to all!!



















Tuna 017 with orange isofrane!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

* A real favorite...







*


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

infinity_ said:


> Love this photo. How are the initial impressions compared to the darth tuna? I don't own a tuna yet, but this and the darth is certainly both interesting.


Thanks!

I've owned two other current 300M Tunas, the 033 and 035 before, this is my first go round with the 031. I really like the 031 on the OEM bracelet, but I'm thinking that the 033 is my favorite of the 300M Tunas I've had. Even though the shroud is polished, the brushed steel insert makes it look very "tool diver" and I think that's quite appropriate for these.

Compared to the Darth? Mostly size and materials. There is nothing polished or shiny on the Darth, unlike the 300M models which have either a polished shroud or glossy bezel inserts. I like the all-flat black look. It's big, but since it's Ti, it's light, feels lighter than the steel cased 300Ms. The Darth has incredible wrist prescence, all the Tunas do, but Lord Vader has it it in spades. Lume is great on all the Tunas, but on the Darth it's just a bit more nutters. Sapphire is nice and the greenish tint of the AR coating looks cool.

Now, if I could only have one Tuna? I think I'd get an 033 and call it good. I could be happy with that for a long time. The Darth is quite pricey, but it's a special piece and I like that. I think there's a space reserved in many guys' collections for a tough looking black watch and for me that's the Darth.

If you're looking to get your first Tuna, start with a 300. They are fantastic. If you get bitten and my guess is that like so many of us, you will, then maybe consider the Darth. (Or the Emperor!)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I just got back from vacation where my 33 saw a lot of good use. Waiting for me was a new shroud I had ordered for my 31 which really makes it so different from the 33.

Honestly, I wasn't expecting much as far as quality, but I've been pleasantly surprised. It's really well made and fits perfectly. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*Seiko SBDX014 Emperor Tuna... Released as an Anniversary Edition celebrating 50 years of manufacturing dive watches







*


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

wtma said:


> It's been a while since I wore my Tuna, I got a new Crafter Blue rubber strap for it. I guess I'll be rocking this watch for a several days ahead.


Looks really good.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Palmettoman, that DLC shroud looks great, nice change. 

So owning both, which so you prefer? I feel the 031 wih the Black Bezel Insert is classic Seiko, like SKX, Turtle, etc., however, I think the SS insert is classic Tuna! And I like that the polished shroud gives it a bit of “fancy”. I think I would go 033 and pick up a Strapecode bracelet or watch for a used 031/015 bracelet.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

biscuit141 said:


> Palmettoman, that DLC shroud looks great, nice change.
> 
> So owning both, which so you prefer? I feel the 031 wih the Black Bezel Insert is classic Seiko, like SKX, Turtle, etc., however, I think the SS insert is classic Tuna! And I like that the polished shroud gives it a bit of "fancy". I think I would go 033 and pick up a Strapecode bracelet or watch for a used 031/015 bracelet.


Thank you. Tough question as I like them both, but if I had to choose all over again, I'd pick the 33. I actually like the polished shroud alot more than I thought I would before I got it.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## sgbeskin (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

SBBN033 reporting for duty


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

SBBN033 reporting for duty

View attachment 13313401


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

sgbeskin said:


> View attachment 13313083


Looks great. I think this is the combo I would go with. Strapecode Endmill, correct?


----------



## sgbeskin (Aug 1, 2010)

It is an endmill. 22mm. It fits perfect! I didn’t know it was a popular bracelet. I can’t wear rubber straps down here. It’s entirely too hot and humid. They stick and make my wrist sweat like crazy! I like the combo. I think it really fits the Tuna.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

wtma said:


> It's been a while since I wore my Tuna, I got a new Crafter Blue rubber strap for it. I guess I'll be rocking this watch for a several days ahead.


This is my favorite version by far, can't wait to pick one up one of these days. Looks awesome!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

My first tuna ever, and wow, I'm officially on the hype train. Definitely one of my larger watches, but it really does wear smaller than its measurements indicate. Loving it with the uncle seiko waffle strap.


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Here's a few shots of my 033 and my 007. What can I say. I'm a singer for steel.

Crop circles are fun, but my 033 is my favorite.

I love it on the bracelet, but legit bought the 007 so I could Rock a tuna on a NATO or rubber without messing with my 033.

I feel like my next buy would be a black tuna, or an 031. Always wanted a tuna and a black bezel. Never thought I'd love the steel as much as I do though.

Love my Tunas










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

moebravo said:


> I feel like my next buy would be a black tuna, or an 031. Always wanted a tuna and a black bezel.


I snagged an SKX bezel insert and swap it back and forth with the original SS insert on my SBBN007 to swap things up:



















The dark one has been on it a long time... I need to put the stainless back on!


----------



## Stevepodraza (Dec 8, 2008)

I just ordered this bracelet from Strapcode for my 031! should look sweet! 
I do love the stock bracelet but looking for more of rugged look!


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

nolte said:


> I snagged an SKX bezel insert and swap it back and forth with the original SS insert on my SBBN007 to swap things up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read the 033 with an skx007 bezel doesn't fit "right"

Does it look good?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Zimbe Tuna coming soon...









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

moebravo said:


> I read the 033 with an skx007 bezel doesn't fit "right"
> 
> Does it look good?


It fits "fine" to me. It's my understanding that a couple/few of the Japanese vendors actually sold some SBBN007's with swapped SKX black bezel inserts in them when the SBBN015 was initiated and the SBBN007 was being sunsetted.

I wish I had an OEM SBBN015 bezel insert, but this one will do for now.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

nolte said:


> I snagged an SKX bezel insert and swap it back and forth with the original SS insert on my SBBN007 to swap things up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is such a great looking and fun strap combination :-!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

pascs said:


> That is such a great looking and fun strap combination :-!


Thanks!


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

031









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Wearing my 31 today with an aftermarket shroud. I like the look but all it's done is convince me I need a Darth. ??.♂









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I just bought an SBBN025 Darth. I’m back in the game.

I really want a mint 013, but this will work. Maybe some other day.

Anyway, I’m excited to have one again.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Golden Tuna


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

As a fan of the previous generation Tunas, I'm surprised by how much I like the new generation Tunas. My 033 has a nice pop due to the polished shroud.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
___________________


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Ottovonn said:


> As a fan of the previous generation Tunas, I'm surprised by how much I like the new generation Tunas. My 033 has a nice pop due to the polished shroud.
> 
> View attachment 13326183
> 
> ...


I agree. Like both the shroud and the hands. And, I think "Pop" is the right descriptive term.

IMG_4965r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

My old favourite... 






b-)


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

I can not help but notice most do not have the seconds to minute hand sync up correctly.

Every time I set the time I put for the effort to have the two hands in sync, can not help it....


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I think I'll always have a pair of Tunas in my collection. Though I won't deny that I like the auto Tuna a lot


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Ottovonn said:


> As a fan of the previous generation Tunas, I'm surprised by how much I like the new generation Tunas. My 033 has a nice pop due to the polished shroud.
> 
> View attachment 13326183
> 
> ...


When did they start polishing the shroud? Looks very nice.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

fjblair said:


> When did they start polishing the shroud? Looks very nice.


Pretty recent, maybe 2015. The SBBN033 has a polished shroud. I didn't think I'd like it, but in person, it's really nice. I think I even prefer it to the blasted look of the 017.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

My Tuna and my turtle take turns. They both have sapphire domes, but my turtle has a clear AR and the Tuna has none. I was always annoyed of switching to my Tuna and seeing so many extra reflections, but couldn't find a clear AR crystal. I finally decided to try green. Jury is still out.. for now I think it's fun.










Update after an hour - it's way easier to see the dial! And the green makes me think of the green mm300. I think this is going to work out just fine.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Boomerdw said:


> I can not help but notice most do not have the seconds to minute hand sync up correctly.
> 
> Every time I set the time I put for the effort to have the two hands in sync, can not help it....


I do this too - OCD kicks in and I can't help myself.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

New Ninja Tuna


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

.


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

The only bummer about Tunas are the acrylic crystals. I love the domed crystals, though. Switched to a sapphire Crystal Times crystal and have been really happy.

Joel


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Solomander said:


> The only bummer about Tunas are the acrylic crystals. I love the domed crystals, though. Switched to a sapphire Crystal Times crystal and have been really happy.
> 
> Joel


Have you had problems with hardlex relative to sapphire, or is it just a subjective preference for you?


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



nolte said:


> Have you had problems with hardlex relative to sapphire, or is it just a subjective preference for you?


I know this question wasn't for me, BUT, when I got my Tuna it was scratched like crazy. Probably why I got a good price. Then, as I said in my post a couple up, without an AR the reflections were crazy, and a sapphire with AR has really improved my experience. I think the Tunas have extra curved crystals, thick too, so they reflect like crazy and the interior/exterior surfaces as so far apart that the reflections of the same light don't always even overlap, they double.

All that said, I have to have domed crystals. I have a light sensitivity and flat crystals catch the sun with a bigger surface at one time and causes a powerful flash that can trigger a debilitating migraine. This is why I've dropped the ambition of getting a darth, sadly.

Obligatory Tuna pic


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

I just ordered the SBBN031 from SeiyaJapan after being on the waitlist email for sometime and never being able to buy it before it sells out. Anyways, I’m super excited. I will post obligatory pics on the day that it arrives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

Stevepodraza said:


> I just ordered this bracelet from Strapcode for my 031! should look sweet!
> I do love the stock bracelet but looking for more of rugged look!
> View attachment 13318575


Please post pics once you receive the bracelet and install it. I am curious to see how this will look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5oclock (Jul 21, 2008)

thrty8street said:


> I just ordered the SBBN031 from SeiyaJapan after being on the waitlist email for sometime and never being able to buy it before it sells out. Anyways, I'm super excited. I will post obligatory pics on the day that it arrives.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great choice, you will love it!


----------



## sgbeskin (Aug 1, 2010)

My Tuna at the Gulf


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I have always had a hard time with acrylic crystals. The Hardlex on my SBBN015 got scratched up frequently and Polywatch didn't totally do the job. I have had the same issue with a Rolex Datejust with an acrylic crystal. I guess that I'm hard on my watches. I dropped the aforementioned Tuna face down on my ceramic tiled kitchen floor and bent the bezel. It's being replaced at Seiko in NJ as we speak!

Joel


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I love domed crystals- they're so cool. They make Tunas look more like time telling instruments and less like watches. I'm disappointed that so many of the high end models have flat crystals. They lose some of their charm, IMHO. I'm seriously considering the Golden Tuna reissue and can't tell if the crystal is domed or not. 
https://www.seikowatches.com/us-en/products/prospex/special/1978recreation/
Joel


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Solomander said:


> I love domed crystals- they're so cool. They make Tunas look more like time telling instruments and less like watches. I'm disappointed that so many of the high end models have flat crystals. They lose some of their charm, IMHO. I'm seriously considering the Golden Tuna reissue and can't tell if the crystal is domed or not.
> https://www.seikowatches.com/us-en/products/prospex/special/1978recreation/
> Joel


That is such a cool piece. Maybe . . . maybe I'll add it. I think the crystal on that model is flat, similar to the Darth Tuna.


----------



## Scooter McTavish (Nov 24, 2016)

First Tuna on an AlphaShark nato


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



nolte said:


> Have you had problems with hardlex relative to sapphire, or is it just a subjective preference for you?


I have never had an issue with Hardlex or mineral crystal in fifteen years of collecting. YMMV


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Reflections Inn*


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Reflections Inn 2*


----------



## MattSPL (May 19, 2012)

What strap is that? Looks great.
Post 7669, sorry quote pic didn’t work.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Solomander said:


> I have always had a hard time with acrylic crystals. The Hardlex on my SBBN015 got scratched up frequently and Polywatch didn't totally do the job. I have had the same issue with a Rolex Datejust with an acrylic crystal. I guess that I'm hard on my watches. I dropped the aforementioned Tuna face down on my ceramic tiled kitchen floor and bent the bezel. It's being replaced at Seiko in NJ as we speak!
> 
> Joel


Seems like there might be a little confusion here... hardlex is a mineral crystal (basically glass) not acrylic (plastic), so you wouldn't really expect polywatch to work on the Tuna's hardlex crystal!


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello, is the insert in sbbn033 removable or permanent?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

solar tuna ... ? 

SEIKO SBEP005


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
____________


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the clarification. Hardlex isn’t robust enough for me. Mmmm, sapphire.


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

I had a hardlex and nothing happened to him.


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Hardlex is a lot more robust than sapphire in some ways. Hardlex will take a knock without shattering, sapphire won't.
As you seem prone to dropping your watches etc I would stick with hardlex. Only benefit is a good quality sapphire won't scratch so easily but beware they are not all created equal.
The cheap after market sapphire crystals don't come close to the oem spec ones you will get in high end watches.


Solomander said:


> Thanks a lot for the clarification. Hardlex isn't robust enough for me. Mmmm, sapphire.


Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

My SBBN031, waiting on a SBBN017 this week!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm torn between the SBBN033 and the SBBN031.. I like the brushed shroud better, but don't like the black insert and really don't care about the bracelet. Does anyone have both and can tell me which one you prefer?

I can get the 033 for about 90$ more. 

Oh, one more thing - I had the SBBN033, two in fact, but had to return both, because there was something wrong with the bezel. When I rotated the bezel it made strange noises on certain sections. It was great from say 12 o'clock to 5 o'clock and then there was this horrible sound from 5 til 1,like something was breaking inside. They were both the same way, but on different parts of the rotation. Is this normal with these? I had about 20 Seiko divers so far and have never experienced this before. My cheap old SKX007 has the smoothest bezel action ever..


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

you can get a 3rd party brushed shroud for the 033, and preserve the original for resale or sell it off. Might even be able to trade for a brushed or blasted original seiko shroud. The bezel might be harder to swap, though I could be wrong, and buying it is more expensive because you have to buy the whole bezel (long island watch co. told me that).


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgbeskin (Aug 1, 2010)

A little earlier this month, diving in the Keys


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

I’ve been doing fine with A Crystal Times domed sapphire crystal on by SBBN015


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

Double post- sorry!


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello, have some comparison sbbn 033 and 035.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

cave diver said:


> you can get a 3rd party brushed shroud for the 033, and preserve the original for resale or sell it off. Might even be able to trade for a brushed or blasted original seiko shroud. The bezel might be harder to swap, though I could be wrong, and buying it is more expensive because you have to buy the whole bezel (long island watch co. told me that).


That's actually a great idea, I'm pretty sure I could get one from Harold ( yobokies). Somehow that polished shroud doesn't do it for me..

Thanks for your reply!

Now I just need to find out about the bezel action issue I had.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Bold metals


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

cave diver said:


> Bold metals


Nice combination, watch & your ring!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

Just bought my first Seiko diver, a Samurai, and I loved it in the shop. Haven't got to wear it yet since I have an ant bite on my wrist. Almost healed - I should be enjoying the watch in a couple of days.

However, in my extensive research all over the Internet and asking around here, the Tuna keeps coming up. I have about a 6.5 inch wrist size, about 50mm across the top of my wrist. I'm most worried about the size. 90% of what I read is that it wears fine even on smaller wrists. There are a few mild dissenters, though, that say that it does wear smaller than you'd think but that it's still a really big watch regardless. The Samurai, I think, will be a fine size for me (can't say for sure until about 48 hours on the wrist for me). I wouldn't want any bigger, but given the different aspects of these two watches, I don't think I can compare them on size and wearability. I don't want to go crazy since I just got the Samurai, like I said that I liked in the store even more than I expected, which isn't always the case with watches I see in person. 

I'm really interested in this, because nearly everyone that comments on the Tuna goes on like it's a really special watch that usually becomes a favorite that frequently even quells desire for more watches. Just one of those special watches. Doesn't seem to be hype from the fame and legacy of the watch, either. People go on like it's even better in person and that it's just loving the watch because you're supposed to based on reputation. 

What's your advice here:
Cool it and enjoy the Samurai for a bit?
A) Because I just got a watch for Pete's sake?
B) Because as good as the Tuna is, it's not for *everyone* necessarily?

Get a Tuna ASAP?

Any thoughts on the subject are welcome. I maybe should have waited on the Samurai since this was also on my wish list. I did love it in person, though, and am quite sure I'll enjoy wearing it. The fact that the Tuna is still really pre-occupying me might say something, however. Also in the Tuna's favor, I already have a few automatics, and I'd actually prefer quartzes at this point, believe it or not. Much less, the special movement in the Tuna that would absolutely mean something to me. Still wearability and the "am I nuts, I *just* got a another watch" are the two big factors here for me.


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

MarkBishop said:


> Just bought my first Seiko diver, a Samurai, and I loved it in the shop. Haven't got to wear it yet since I have an ant bite on my wrist. Almost healed - I should be enjoying the watch in a couple of days.
> 
> However, in my extensive research all over the Internet and asking around here, the Tuna keeps coming up. I have about a 6.5 inch wrist size, about 50mm across the top of my wrist. I'm most worried about the size. 90% of what I read is that it wears fine even on smaller wrists. There are a few mild dissenters, though, that say that it does wear smaller than you'd think but that it's still a really big watch regardless. The Samurai, I think, will be a fine size for me (can't say for sure until about 48 hours on the wrist for me). I wouldn't want any bigger, but given the different aspects of these two watches, I don't think I can compare them on size and wearability. I don't want to go crazy since I just got the Samurai, like I said that I liked in the store even more than I expected, which isn't always the case with watches I see in person.
> 
> ...


HA! did i tell you or what!?

I think it would work great on your wrist, and you will NEVER have a moment when you think, "Man, maybe i should swap my tuna for a samurai..." My wrist is 7.25, and I wish the tuna was wider. I think I probably said enough in my post on your previous thread, so look there if you missed it. otherwise, I expect you'll hear the same here.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Can anybody please chime in on the bezel action issue I had? Do your bezels "sound" and feel the same on every one of 120 clicks? Or a bit louder on certain sections? 

I'd just like to know if they're all the same, or I got two lemons in a row.

It's the only thing holding me back before pulling the trigger


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

i had one that did a click clack, and my current tuna was a little stiff and sounded different in one section when i was turning it. the springs are super thin pieces of metal (2) that are very easily bent if the bezel is removed. I fixed my current tuna stiffness and noise by simply taking it apart and cleaning it, put it back, nice and smooth now. The first, with the click clack, i think one of the springs was bent, but i can't remember for sure now.


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello, would you do some extra photos Rippa?


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

cave diver said:


> i had one that did a click clack, and my current tuna was a little stiff and sounded different in one section when i was turning it. the springs are super thin pieces of metal (2) that are very easily bent if the bezel is removed. I fixed my current tuna stiffness and noise by simply taking it apart and cleaning it, put it back, nice and smooth now. The first, with the click clack, i think one of the springs was bent, but i can't remember for sure now.


I find it odd that every other Seiko diver I have and used to have, has had an excellent bezel action and it was a shock when I turned my Tuna's bezel. It felt cheap and like something was breaking inside, totally unexpected on a Seiko of this price range.

I think I'll just send the funds and try to live with it. I just can't make up my mind on which one to go for 

Thanks for your advice, I appreciate it!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

MarkBishop said:


> Just bought my first Seiko diver, a Samurai, and I loved it in the shop. Haven't got to wear it yet since I have an ant bite on my wrist. Almost healed - I should be enjoying the watch in a couple of days.
> 
> However, in my extensive research all over the Internet and asking around here, the Tuna keeps coming up. I have about a 6.5 inch wrist size, about 50mm across the top of my wrist. I'm most worried about the size. 90% of what I read is that it wears fine even on smaller wrists. There are a few mild dissenters, though, that say that it does wear smaller than you'd think but that it's still a really big watch regardless. The Samurai, I think, will be a fine size for me (can't say for sure until about 48 hours on the wrist for me). I wouldn't want any bigger, but given the different aspects of these two watches, I don't think I can compare them on size and wearability. I don't want to go crazy since I just got the Samurai, like I said that I liked in the store even more than I expected, which isn't always the case with watches I see in person.
> 
> ...


I think it might be because others in the forums have been hyping Tunas up for quite a while. I will say that it's an awesome watch. It's the only Prospex Seiko that I consistently own and wear. I've gone through most forum favorites: Sumos, Sporks, SKX007s and mods, and even the coveted MM300. But I love the Tuna design: they are distinctly and unabashedly Seiko.

I also have 6.5" wrists and wear the SBBN013 1000m "Darth Tuna" which is slightly larger than the 300m Tuna. The 300m Tuna fits me like a glove. 









(My SBBN033)

It's up to you whether you want to go Tuna fishing immediately after the Samurai. I think you should enjoy your new watch and consider adding a Tuna later on.

My two Tunas make up my once large Seiko collection:


----------



## bsn (Apr 5, 2016)

Ottovonn said:


> I think it might be because others in the forums have been hyping Tunas up for quite a while. I will say that it's an awesome watch. It's the only Prospex Seiko that I consistently own and wear. I've gone through most forum favorites: Sumos, Sporks, SKX007s and mods, and even the coveted MM300. But I love the Tuna design: they are distinctly and unabashedly Seiko.
> 
> I also have 6.5" wrists and wear the SBBN013 1000m "Darth Tuna" which is slightly larger than the 300m Tuna. The 300m Tuna fits me like a glove.
> 
> ...


Great photo! What strap is that on the 033?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

ulfur said:


> Hello, would you do some extra photos Rippa?


No problem, it's my 017 with a sapphire crystal, 015 bezel, and 035 shroud


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

where in the EU can someone buy a seiko tuna ?


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

At Seiko boutiques.
https://www.seikowatches.com/au-en/stores/boutique/europe-stores


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

bsn said:


> Great photo! What strap is that on the 033?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! It's Seiya's zulu strap. He provided the strap as a gift, a kind gesture, for ordering the watch.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Rippa said:


> No problem, it's my 017 with a sapphire crystal, 015 bezel, and 035 shroud


I didn't even realize that the was the 017. I thought it was the 015. Super cool modified Tuna!


----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

I just got a new 031 and LOVE it! I did have a bit of an issue when I tried to size the bracelet since I didn't realise the collar is actually sitting inside the internal piece rather than the outside hole like on the Monster bracelet. It took me a while before I figured it out. I have attached a picture just incase anyone else come across it. On the plus side this method is WAY better than having the collar on the outside hole!


----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

I just got a new 031 and LOVE it! I did have a bit of an issue when I tried to size the bracelet since I didn't realise the collar is actually sitting inside the internal piece rather than the outside hole like on the Monster bracelet. It took me a while before I figured it out. I have attached a picture just incase anyone else come across it. On the plus side this method is WAY better than having the collar on the outside hole!
View attachment 13350509


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

bombora said:


> At Seiko boutiques.
> https://www.seikowatches.com/au-en/stores/boutique/europe-stores


Riiiiiight....They sure have a HUUUUUGE selection of JDM watches...|>


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

DImGR said:


> where in the EU can someone buy a seiko tuna ?


Try this seller:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/162759820060?item=162759820060&autorefresh=true


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

Ottovonn said:


> I didn't even realize that the was the 017. I thought it was the 015. Super cool modified Tuna!


Thanks, it was an expensive mod as I used all genuine Seiko parts


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

DImGR said:


> where in the EU can someone buy a seiko tuna ?


If you want a Tuna and want it in Europe, i'd say, take a look at what SoloJapan has to offer on ebay.
Based in Spain, so not too bad on import fees i'm told. (No experience myself, but there are people here who have bought from them).
Currently they have the 300m tuna, the 1000m quartz tuna and the 1000m automatic tuna in store.


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

https://m.ebay.com/itm/San-Martin-N...380057.m4084.l1313.TR11.TRC1.A0.H0.Xsbbn.TRS0

Has anyone seen this before? Lol

I don't know what to make of it!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

moebravo said:


> https://m.ebay.com/itm/San-Martin-N...380057.m4084.l1313.TR11.TRC1.A0.H0.Xsbbn.TRS0
> 
> Has anyone seen this before? Lol
> 
> ...


Oh goodness. I'm afraid to admit that that homage looks pretty good, at least based on those pics.


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Someone buy it and see how the bracelet looks. Could be a reasonable choice. Instead of buying just the bracelet you get a free watch for 200 dollars lol. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I wouldn't pay $10 for it. By paying any price it's an admission you're willing to support cheap ripoff copies/replicas of whatever else you'd like to call it.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> I wouldn't pay $10 for it. By paying any price it's an admission you're willing to support *cheap ripoff copies*/replicas of whatever else you'd like to call it.


+1


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

Tuna with rubber or metal shroud, any opinions? Would the all metal version be much heavier?


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Acidstain said:


> Tuna with rubber or metal shroud, any opinions? Would the all metal version be much heavier?


there are no tunas with rubber shrouds...


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

cave diver said:


> there are no tunas with rubber shrouds...


He might be referring to the Baby Tunas.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Acidstain said:


> Tuna with rubber or metal shroud, any opinions? Would the all metal version be much heavier?


Good reading for anyone new to Tunas:

https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/the-seiko-tuna-collectors-guide


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

MarkBishop said:


> Just bought my first Seiko diver, a Samurai, and I loved it in the shop. Haven't got to wear it yet since I have an ant bite on my wrist. Almost healed - I should be enjoying the watch in a couple of days.
> 
> However, in my extensive research all over the Internet and asking around here, the Tuna keeps coming up. I have about a 6.5 inch wrist size, about 50mm across the top of my wrist. I'm most worried about the size. 90% of what I read is that it wears fine even on smaller wrists. There are a few mild dissenters, though, that say that it does wear smaller than you'd think but that it's still a really big watch regardless. The Samurai, I think, will be a fine size for me (can't say for sure until about 48 hours on the wrist for me). I wouldn't want any bigger, but given the different aspects of these two watches, I don't think I can compare them on size and wearability. I don't want to go crazy since I just got the Samurai, like I said that I liked in the store even more than I expected, which isn't always the case with watches I see in person.
> 
> ...


The Tuna should fit your wrist just fine. The height is more of a consideration than the width on my opinion.


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

cave diver said:


> there are no tunas with rubber shrouds...


I assumed the black shrouds were rubber.


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

Ottovonn said:


> He might be referring to the Baby Tunas.


Yes i mean the ones usually found in the $500-800 range, not the 1,000+


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Acidstain said:


> Yes i mean the ones usually found in the $500-800 range, not the 1,000+


I see. The real tunas are in that range, about $700(used) and up. the cheaper solars are arguably tunas, i guess, considering the solars that came out early in the lineage, but a lot of the shrouded models recently are just add ons to other models as the shrouds have become so popular. The solars have plastic shrouds until the most recent models, which I believe i read have metal shrouds. The monsters with the shrouds are mostly plastic. The shrouded monster with a metal shroud is quite heavy, but i think all the others are reasonably light weight because they aren't overbuilt like the real tunas.


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

cave diver said:


> I see. The real tunas are in that range, about $700(used) and up. the cheaper solars are arguably tunas, i guess, considering the solars that came out early in the lineage, but a lot of the shrouded models recently are just add ons to other models as the shrouds have become so popular. The solars have plastic shrouds until the most recent models, which I believe i read have metal shrouds. The monsters with the shrouds are mostly plastic. The shrouded monster with a metal shroud is quite heavy, but i think all the others are reasonably light weight because they aren't overbuilt like the real tunas.


Thank you for the reply. I should have posted the model numbers of what I was looking at to make everybody's life easier. It's SRP655 (or 637), but now I see it's metal just powder/enamel (whatever) coated to look black/blue. I see you have a Tuna and a Turtle, could you post a side by side of them so I can better picture how much bigger the Tuna is? Thanks


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Acidstain said:


> Thank you for the reply. I should have posted the model numbers of what I was looking at to make everybody's life easier. It's SRP655 (or 637), but now I see it's metal just powder/enamel (whatever) coated to look black/blue. I see you have a Tuna and a Turtle, could you post a side by side of them so I can better picture how much bigger the Tuna is? Thanks


I had the srp637 (shrouded monster), and I wish I never sold it. It's BIG and heavy, but I found it super comfortable on my 7.25" wrist. I was actually a little disappointed when I got my Tuna after letting the monster go because I liked the larger size. One day I'll get one again.

Here you go - proof that all those people who say that Tunas are gigantic and cumbersome have never seen one in person:

















EDIT: also, i realize that it sounds kind of douchey to say things like "that's not a tuna" or compare shrouded divers with "real" tunas. But it's functional - the term tuna is shorthand for the heritage, and quality fit and finish that you can expect from the SBBN series (and higher-end tunas). If one is to just say, "it has a shroud, so it's a tuna" then the tuna-can look is still referenced but now you need to specify that you're talking about the saturation diver tunas with the 40yr history with seiko, not the monster that just had a new shroud added to it by seiko, and not a SKX with an aftermarket shroud bolted on... People can't be blamed for making the mistake. I found several popular watch blogs that made the mistake, among others, about the tuna nicknames and which model has what features. But, I've found that learning about the distinctions has just enriched my experience and appreciation for them.

more reading:
https://monochrome-watches.com/history-seiko-tuna-dive-watch/
https://www.fratellowatches.com/seiko-tuna-history/

One more comparison shot with the new kid.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

The srp655 is 50mm diameter, the shroud is ceramic, the case is between 14-15mm thick. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Seiko 6159-7010 from 1975


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

My Tuna has arrived! For some reason it looks bigger on my wrist in the picture than it does in real life.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

thrty8street said:


> My Tuna has arrived! For some reason it looks bigger on my wrist in the picture than it does in real life.
> View attachment 13353521
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats - looks great! Fresh Tuna!


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

thrty8street said:


> My Tuna has arrived! For some reason it looks bigger on my wrist in the picture than it does in real life.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy it, it's a keeper that's going to last.
The reason it looks HUGE on images is the 8-12 inches difference in distance from the camera in your phone and your eyes to the wrist. It's all in the perspective that occurs that way.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

thrty8street said:


> My Tuna has arrived! For some reason it looks bigger on my wrist in the picture than it does in real life.
> View attachment 13353521
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try taking a photo from a greater distance and then crop it.


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks for the support and explanation guys. 

One thing I did notice is that the bezel is not a smooth as I was expecting. It seems like while I turn it, it is smooth in some areas and not in others. Also the sound that it makes changes accordingly. It’s quiet when it feels smooth and loud when it is not. Anyone else experience something similar. I have read online that it may need to be washed with soapy water, however, I have not yet tried this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

My 9yo daughter caught a new pet today haha.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

New to me, waiting on sbbn015 bracelet delivery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

fjblair said:


> The Tuna should fit your wrist just fine. The height is more of a consideration than the width on my opinion.


Indeed, with shirtsleeves mine doesn't always comply with height requirements.


----------



## teraih (May 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

thrty8street said:


> Thanks for the support and explanation guys.
> 
> One thing I did notice is that the bezel is not a smooth as I was expecting. It seems like while I turn it, it is smooth in some areas and not in others. Also the sound that it makes changes accordingly. It's quiet when it feels smooth and loud when it is not. Anyone else experience something similar. I have read online that it may need to be washed with soapy water, however, I have not yet tried this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had exactly the same problem with both of my SBBN033s..It seems like another Seiko QC issue. The first one felt "rough" from 8 to 4 and the other from 2 to 10 o'clock. It felt like something was breaking inside, a metallic grinding noise..


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

therion said:


> I had exactly the same problem with both of my SBBN033s..It seems like another Seiko QC issue. The first one felt "rough" from 8 to 4 and the other from 2 to 10 o'clock. It felt like something was breaking inside, a metallic grinding noise..


Yes, exactly! Did you find a solution to it? Is this type of thing covered under the factory warranty?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Been on the wrist since I picked it up Tuesday, and I'm really liking this one.

This will coexist nicely with my SBBN017 and DigiTuna.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Quick query of Tuna 031/033 owners out there. It seems odd to me that Seiko who can clearly make a crisp dial has decided to go the lume route it went with the 031/033. It appears that they had someone hand lume the dials. I mean, on just my sample (which was purchased new from Seiya), there is enough variation of the lume application over the indices, and certainly over the twelve hour marker to make me wonder. Has anyone else experienced the same or am is mine just a bad QC example. Is this intentional from Seiko to have it not be crisp and perfectly aligned? Does anyone have the inside track why they would go so soft with the edges of the application? 

e.g. and I will post a photo after lunch of a close up of the twelve hour marker, but there is clearly some over painted lume on the left side that is not perfectly in line with the right side. Leaving a weird little tail to it. Not quite a deal breaker, but seems like it could have been avoided. I could always just purchase a new dial and install it, but I suspect they all have little over shots here and there. 

Meanwhile my 017 and even my older 007 is perfect, and crisp.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Photo as promised.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

nolte said:


> My 9yo daughter caught a new pet today haha.


NOPE, NOPE, NOPE, NOPE, NOPE!!!!!!!

Not even if you offered me that Spring Drive.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

Colderamstel said:


> Quick query of Tuna 031/033 owners out there. It seems odd to me that Seiko who can clearly make a crisp dial has decided to go the lume route it went with the 031/033. It appears that they had someone hand lume the dials. I mean, on just my sample (which was purchased new from Seiya), there is enough variation of the lume application over the indices, and certainly over the twelve hour marker to make me wonder. Has anyone else experienced the same or am is mine just a bad QC example. Is this intentional from Seiko to have it not be crisp and perfectly aligned? Does anyone have the inside track why they would go so soft with the edges of the application?
> 
> e.g. and I will post a photo after lunch of a close up of the twelve hour marker, but there is clearly some over painted lume on the left side that is not perfectly in line with the right side. Leaving a weird little tail to it. Not quite a deal breaker, but seems like it could have been avoided. I could always just purchase a new dial and install it, but I suspect they all have little over shots here and there.
> 
> Meanwhile my 017 and even my older 007 is perfect, and crisp.


Now that you mention it, all of my markers seems to have slight variation on the lume shape. I have the 031 also purchased from Seiya recently.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

mariod said:


> Seiko 6159-7010 from 1975
> 
> View attachment 13353435


Granddaddy!!! Love it.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



cave diver said:


> I had the srp637 (shrouded monster), and I wish I never sold it. It's BIG and heavy, but I found it super comfortable on my 7.25" wrist. I was actually a little disappointed when I got my Tuna after letting the monster go because I liked the larger size. One day I'll get one again.
> 
> Here you go - proof that all those people who say that Tunas are gigantic and cumbersome have never seen one in person:
> 
> ...


Side note question: that shogun looks nice and dark. Is that what the titanium looks like over time? I really like it.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

thrty8street said:


> Now that you mention it, all of my markers seems to have slight variation on the lume shape. I have the 031 also purchased from Seiya recently.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't mind the other markers or the general softness of the application. But I have a clear tail where they missed the line at 12 o clock. I just bit the bullet and sent it in for a warranty review. Maybe they will pop a new dial in it and send it back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> Side note question: that shogun looks nice and dark. Is that what the titanium looks like over time? I really like it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


It doesn't look that dark in person. I like the subtle darkness too. Still might not keep it though, kind of in a trial phase. It may not be Seiko enough for me, if that makes sense...the Tunas and I are a perfect fit.

This is a more accurate image of the color difference.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

.


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

Colderamstel said:


> I don't mind the other markers or the general softness of the application. But I have a clear tail where they missed the line at 12 o clock. I just bit the bullet and sent it in for a warranty review. Maybe they will pop a new dial in it and send it back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok I understand now. I would like to know what the final result is. Please keep us updated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Lume shots of monsters, tunas, sumo









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

All this talk about the sbbn015 bracelet, and I couldn't resist putting it back on, despite the heat.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

therion said:


> thrty8street said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the support and explanation guys.
> ...


Put a few drops of 100% silicone oil behind the bezel. It will smooth out. I had the same issue and it worked well


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Trying out super engineer II on my tuna. I kind of like it. But no taper.

Waiting on the 015 bracelet impatiently

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

thrty8street said:


> Ok I understand now. I would like to know what the final result is. Please keep us updated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do. Hopefully Seiko makes it right. But I will definitely let people know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikoman11 (Jan 3, 2018)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I must have it

- - - Updated - - -

I must have it


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

To my northern hemisphere brothers and sisters: Gotta love warm summer nights!









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*














Marcelo
__________________


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Scubapro 1999









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

SBBN031 with aftermarket shroud.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

....always an "event".... or "event-lite"!


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

Has anyone gotten ahold of the new Tunas? And/or the new solar tunas? I would like to see a lume shot of them if possible


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

NegNoodles said:


> Has anyone gotten ahold of the new Tunas? And/or the new solar tunas? I would like to see a lume shot of them if possible


There ya go, the SNE498P1:


Here's a thread where you can read more about it:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/tuna-lite-thread-your-solar-digital-tunas-4732011.html


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

thrty8street said:


> Yes, exactly! Did you find a solution to it? Is this type of thing covered under the factory warranty?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi.

Warranty is only valid in Japan, at least this is what I was told, these are JDM products.

I've informed the seller about the issue and explained it very thoroughly. He said that he'd send me another one, so I sent the first one back. However the second one came with an exactly the same problem, even though I have asked the seller to inspect the watch before shipping. The only difference was that it made funny sounds on other parts of the bezel.. I contacted the seller again and he told me that they're all the same...
I made an order for another one, but this time from another vendor, I hope to have more luck this time.

@mauserfan : I'll try the silicone spray thing if I get another lemon, thanks for the tip!


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

You would do more pictures of the watch Palmettoman?


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

ulfur said:


> You would do more pictures of the watch Palmettoman?


Sure. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

therion said:


> There ya go, the SNE498P1:
> 
> 
> Here's a thread where you can read more about it:
> ...


Amazing pic, thanks man. Please post more pics if you can. I only recently discovered that the solar tunas have lume on the bezel as well, and its really amazing. It used to be exclusive to the limited edition Tunas lol.


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks, I am puzzling sie between sbbn035 and sbbn031 and to buy the black shroud some more.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*








Marcelo
____________

- - - Updated - - -








Marcelo
____________


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

NegNoodles said:


> Amazing pic, thanks man. Please post more pics if you can. I only recently discovered that the solar tunas have lume on the bezel as well, and its really amazing. It used to be exclusive to the limited edition Tunas lol.


No problem mate, I'm glad you like it 
I don't have many pics, I only made a couple when I received the watch, but I can make some more when I return home from a business trip. The watch is waiting in the box for the DLC shroud from yobokies to arrive 



My pooch is starting to get into watches too ;-)


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Found some more:


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

therion said:


> Hi.
> 
> Warranty is only valid in Japan, at least this is what I was told, these are JDM products.
> 
> ...


I've received the third SBBN033 today and my heart is singing the songs of joy, all of them - the bezel action on this one is PERFECT.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

nolte said:


> My 9yo daughter caught a new pet today haha.


Super cool pic bro!


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)

Dear god, that terrifies me looking at that picture and spiders do not generally bother me at all. But I must say, that spider looks great on that strap! hah!


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*



therion said:


> Found some more:


Amazing pics yet again. Thanks so much for this.

I was wondering, have you considered getting the PADI Solar tuna as well?

- - - Updated - - -



therion said:


> Found some more:


Amazing pics yet again. Thanks so much for this.

I was wondering, have you considered getting the PADI Solar tuna as well?


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

@NegNoodles : Never. I don't like PADI anything, those look like kids' watches to me, especially the Solar Tuna version. I can see myself getting the SNE497 though and an SS yobokies shroud.
But until then I'll be more than happy with these two:


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Family shot


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Differences in quality are large pomiedzy sbbn and sne?


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

ulfur said:


> Differences in quality are large pomiedzy sbbn and sne?


Yes, they are far appart in this regard. The Solar Tuna feels like a toy compared to the MM Tuna.

The lume is beyond normal on this one, a bit scary really ;-)


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

therion said:


> Yes, they are far appart in this regard. The Solar Tuna feels like a toy compared to the MM Tuna.
> 
> The lume is beyond normal on this one, a bit scary really ;-)


It does seem excessive in a good way. I have the SBBN013 Tuna from the previous generation which already has bright lume. My 033's lume is even brighter. By the time, Seiko churns out the next generation Tunas, we'll have to wear protective eyewear to check the time.


----------



## Uhrbene (Aug 8, 2018)

Want to say hello with two shots of my 300m tunas


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Ottovonn said:


> It does seem excessive in a good way. I have the SBBN013 Tuna from the previous generation which already has bright lume. My 033's lume is even brighter. By the time, Seiko churns out the next generation Tunas, we'll have to wear protective eyewear to check the time.


Seiko lume is fun to play with (and I don't have the brightest new models) by charging it and using it for a night light... BUT, the novelty of that a bit dimmed (wink), I'm still delighted by the functionality of it. That is, not lighting up my nightstand, but observing that everything else around me gets harder to see when walking my dog after sunset, but the time is always easy to read. On my shogun, which is much less capable of signaling planes overhead, still is perfectly visible for hours after the natural light is gone. I think that's what non-seiko (or anti-seiko) WIS folks don't understand - it's not (only) a gimmick, it really affects the function of the watch, and their lame lume is not gonna hack it into the night like a seiko.

Day lume


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Is it known when a new generation appears?


----------



## Uhrbene (Aug 8, 2018)

No, there is no announcement from Seiko - I don't even know rumours. But almost sure there will be no more "MarineMaster" on the dial in the next generation, but the Prospex "X". Like the new MM300.

Lumeshot of my SBB035. Nothing compares to this lume, only my SBDX017. Original photo, no filters.


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

My 007 does not have much day lume. My sumo and 033 on the other hand almost glow in daylight. They're amazing.

Not sure is it's age or because the lume is the original formula vs the new formula.

Just used a flashlight to charge the lume and there is no glow in daylight.

At night it's fine.

I do see that original lume is white vs greenish.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

I got ahold of a SNE today too. Love it, but yeah, the quality in build is astoundingly noticeable, especially when you compare to an emperor or MM1000 Tuna with a ceramic shroud. The SNE is much smaller, thinner and just tuna only aesthetically. Its shroud is made of plastic and its size is just really small. However I love the use of the older metal hands, the lume on the bezel, and that it uses the same quartz movement as any other Tuna.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

NegNoodles said:


> I got ahold of a SNE today too. Love it, but yeah, the quality in build is astoundingly noticeable, especially when you compare to an emperor or MM1000 Tuna with a ceramic shroud. The SNE is much smaller, thinner and just tuna only aesthetically. Its shroud is made of plastic and its size is just really small. However I love the use of the older metal hands, the lume on the bezel, and that it uses the same quartz movement as any other Tuna.


The SNE solar models do not use the 7c46 quartz used in the 300m Tunas. It uses a V157 solar movement. One of several reasons they are so much less in price.


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> The SNE solar models do not use the 7c46 quartz used in the 300m Tunas. It uses a V157 solar movement. One of several reasons they are so much less in price.


Oh my bad. Stupid me. I looked at the new "pink" tuna today too and they are using the 7c46 movement. I got confused when writing my previous post.

However I do have a question. Does the solar movement require a battery? Because I know that the eco drive has a battery that's quite expensive to replace


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Uhrbene said:


> No, there is no announcement from Seiko - I don't even know rumours. But almost sure there will be no more "MarineMaster" on the dial in the next generation, but the Prospex "X". Like the new MM300.
> 
> Lumeshot of my SBB035. Nothing compares to this lume, only my SBDX017. Original photo, no filters.


100% agree on the lume, I feel the same way about mine. Seiko nailed it! :-!:-!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

NegNoodles said:


> Oh my bad. Stupid me. I looked at the new "pink" tuna today too and they are using the 7c46 movement. I got confused when writing my previous post.
> 
> However I do have a question. Does the solar movement require a battery? Because I know that the eco drive has a battery that's quite expensive to replace


It's a rechargeable battery per the spec sheet, but I don't think it needs to be replaced.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

NegNoodles said:


> Oh my bad. Stupid me. I looked at the new "pink" tuna today too and they are using the 7c46 movement. I got confused when writing my previous post.
> 
> However I do have a question. Does the solar movement require a battery? Because I know that the eco drive has a battery that's quite expensive to replace


Pink Tuna?

Solar watches don't need battery replacements for years and years if ever.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Ottovonn said:


> It does seem excessive in a good way. I have the SBBN013 Tuna from the previous generation which already has bright lume. My 033's lume is even brighter. By the time, Seiko churns out the next generation Tunas, we'll have to wear protective eyewear to check the time.


In a very good way  I love the illusion of an illuminated edge of the crystal it makes in the pics, I've never seen that before. I've had many Seiko and other much higher end divers in my day, but this is a whole new level of lume. Maybe someone should check it with a Geiger meter, I'm starting to worry that I might wake up with a 6th finger on my left hand someday


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

cave diver said:


> Pink Tuna?
> 
> Solar watches don't need battery replacements for years and years if ever.


I was referring to this one:
https://s3-ap-northeast-1.amazonaws...on/uploads/2018/02/図24_20011527245216_jpg.jpg

I don't know if it has a nickname as of yet, and I couldn't remember the model # for this number lol. Apparently it's actually pink/violet in real life.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

cave diver said:


> Pink Tuna?
> 
> Solar watches don't need battery replacements for years and years if ever.


The pink tuna is the SBBN042 "violet ocean" limited edition 800 piece release.
It's a 7c46 1000m tuna with a black case and pinkish ceramic shroud, and in basis a recolor of the SBBN025.

Mighbe better nicknamed the "Seiko Salmon".


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Lord almighty..


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Amen


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Amen :O)


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

CADirk said:


> The pink tuna is the SBBN042 "violet ocean" limited edition 800 piece release.
> It's a 7c46 1000m tuna with a black case and pinkish ceramic shroud, and in basis a recolor of the SBBN025.
> 
> Mighbe better nicknamed the "Seiko Salmon".
> ...


Based on its look and cermet shroud, won't it be a "recolor" of the SBDX016 instead?


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



NegNoodles said:


> Based on its look and cermet shroud, won't it be a "recolor" of the SBDX016 instead?


That would be, if it was powered by an 8L35 automatic movement, bit this one houses a 7C46 quartz. So yeah, outer materials like cermet and sapphire is more sbdx016, internals more sbbn025.

It's not for me tough, i've made an order for a S23626/SBBN040, golden quartz tuna re-issue, it will be here in about a month.

- - - Updated - - -



NegNoodles said:


> Based on its look and cermet shroud, won't it be a "recolor" of the SBDX016 instead?


That would be, if it was powered by an 8L35 automatic movement, bit this one houses a 7C46 quartz. So yeah, outer materials like cermet and sapphire is more sbdx016, internals more sbbn025.

It's not for me tough, i've made an order for a S23626/SBBN040, golden quartz tuna re-issue, it will be here in about a month.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Just picked up the Emperor Tuna. It's definitely a beast of a watch. It makes the Darth Tuna look like a baby Tuna.

A little on the top heavy side for sure. Since its got some heft, I have to wear it slightly snug on my 6.5" wrists, which aggravates an old wrist injury that I got from lifting. Another minor negative is that the lume application is a bit uneven as others have observed. The 9 lume marker looks a tad smaller than the 3 lume marker. I'm on the fence about it, but I love its presence. 
It has subtle glossy parts in the indents of the bezel, which turns smoothly. Even the crown has glossy grooves which provide a subtle pop while setting the time.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

All three Tunas together.


----------



## infinity_ (Jun 4, 2018)

Congratulations Otto, it looks fantastic! Is the finishing on this and the darth very simular?

edit: wow, didn't expect it to be that much larger than the darth!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

infinity_ said:


> Congratulations Otto, it looks fantastic! Is the finishing on this and the darth very simular?
> 
> edit: wow, didn't expect it to be that much larger than the darth!


It's similar, but the Emperor seems better finished in subtler ways. There's areas of pop on this watch that aren't immediately obvious: polished bezel grooves, polished grooves on the crown, a smoother bezel turn, etc.

I am torn though. I think the Darth feels more comfy on my wrist. :-x

I think it was worth being able to try this watch on beyond the ten seconds at the AD. But damn it's such a cool looking watch.


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)

The Emperor looks awesome. Considering one at the moment, but was concerned on the size. My SD Tuna wears well, but it’s not quite the beast this is. Thanks for the picture and continue to wear it well!


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

i really wish i could try on a darth. being black (the ninja version looked like a toy on my wrist) and the position of the lugs under more than out like on the 300m models makes me hesitate... as if I had the funds right now for it anyway (eye roll).


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

MiDirtyBastard said:


> The Emperor looks awesome. Considering one at the moment, but was concerned on the size. My SD Tuna wears well, but it's not quite the beast this is. Thanks for the picture and continue to wear it well!


I think so too. I think that's a valid concern. Mine is on the slightly uncomfortable side. If you're looking for a more massive Tuna, the Emperor fits the bill well. You're welcome.



cave diver said:


> i really wish i could try on a darth. being black (the ninja version looked like a toy on my wrist) and the position of the lugs under more than out like on the 300m models makes me hesitate... as if I had the funds right now for it anyway (eye roll).


I highly recommend the Darth. It's a cool compromise between the Emperor and the 300m Tuna. The 033 Tuna I have is the most comfortable Tuna of the three.


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



CADirk said:


> That would be, if it was powered by an 8L35 automatic movement, bit this one houses a 7C46 quartz. So yeah, outer materials like cermet and sapphire is more sbdx016, internals more sbbn025.
> 
> It's not for me tough, i've made an order for a S23626/SBBN040, golden quartz tuna re-issue, it will be here in about a month.
> 
> ...


I see and I totally agree. The whole quartz Gold Tuna thing kinda threw me off though. I was under the impression it'll be another addition to the SBDX lineup. However I guess it comes with its pros too, as the automatic variants are now priced way too high lol.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*

My tuna family.....031, Bumblebee Darth and Spring Drive 600


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*

Just got my SBBN015 back from the spa- new bezel, new shroud, new battery and pressure tested. It looks brand new! I wonder if it's enough to dissuade me from buying the 40th anniversary saturation diver next month?


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

The golden tuna reissue is going to be hard to resist. I want to see one in person before pulling the trigger. The NYC Seiko boutique is going to reach out to me when they arrive.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*



Solomander said:


> Just got my SBBN015 back from the spa- new bezel, new shroud, new battery and pressure tested. It looks brand new! I wonder if it's enough to dissuade me from buying the 40th anniversary saturation diver next month?
> View attachment 13378283


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

I feel you brother.


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: The &amp;quot;Official&amp;quot; Tuna Thread*

Yes, Otto- nice pick up on the crystal. I was very happy that it passed the pressure test. I may wear it diving. I'm totally drooling over the gold Tuna re-issue. It has all of my favorite things from the different iterations- especially the handset and hour markers. I bought an SNE498 on sale and am keeping it in the box until I can see the reissued Tuna in person. If I love the reissue, I'm in. if not, the solar Tuna is nice. That Emperor doesn't suck, either- quite a watch!

- - - Updated - - -

Yes, Otto- nice pick up on the crystal. I was very happy that it passed the pressure test. I may wear it diving. I'm totally drooling over the gold Tuna re-issue. It has all of my favorite things from the different iterations- especially the handset and hour markers. I bought an SNE498 on sale and am keeping it in the box until I can see the reissued Tuna in person. If I love the reissue, I'm in. if not, the solar Tuna is nice. That Emperor doesn't suck, either- quite a watch!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: The &amp;quot;Official&amp;quot; Tuna Thread*



Solomander said:


> Yes, Otto- nice pick up on the crystal. I was very happy that it passed the pressure test. I may wear it diving. I'm totally drooling over the gold Tuna re-issue. It has all of my favorite things from the different iterations- especially the handset and hour markers. I bought an SNE498 on sale and am keeping it in the box until I can see the reissued Tuna in person. If I love the reissue, I'm in. if not, the solar Tuna is nice. That Emperor doesn't suck, either- quite a watch!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Yes, Otto- nice pick up on the crystal. I was very happy that it passed the pressure test. I may wear it diving. I'm totally drooling over the gold Tuna re-issue. It has all of my favorite things from the different iterations- especially the handset and hour markers. I bought an SNE498 on sale and am keeping it in the box until I can see the reissued Tuna in person. If I love the reissue, I'm in. if not, the solar Tuna is nice. That Emperor doesn't suck, either- quite a watch!


You definitely should. I did not use my old 015 as intended. It was mostly kept on land, as will my other Tunas. I can see myself replacing my Darth with the gold Tuna re-issue. The Darth and Emperor overlap a lot. And thanks, it is quite the watch indeed. I'm wearing it now as I type.


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Interesting collection Maddog

- - - Updated - - -

Interesting collection Maddog


----------



## travisbest (Dec 5, 2017)

Ocean tuna


----------



## Goalie (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey Ottovonn are the straps on Darth and Emperor the same ? I have the newer Darth and can’t imagine a better strap.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

TGIF bumblebee Darth today


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Goalie said:


> Hey Ottovonn are the straps on Darth and Emperor the same ? I have the newer Darth and can't imagine a better strap.


Yes, originally my Darth came on a different strap. I ordered an Emperor Strap for my Darth. They're rocking the same clothes haha


----------



## travisbest (Dec 5, 2017)

Aveiro tuna


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*








Marcelo
_____________


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Vacation!

I needed a little help from the wife to make this shot.

Don't tell her, but it looks great!

Moe









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm gettin lit...


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

nolte said:


> I'm gettin lit...


Sweet NATO

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*



nolte said:


>


----------



## sidh (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi from the archipelago "les glenan" one hour by boat from Concarneau (Britanny) one of the biggest tuna port in Europe (hence this choice of watch for the trip )


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Finally pulled the trigger on this grail of mine....last purchase of 2018 for me, as I need to cull the herd after a busy front end of the year!

Pic from the net

SBDX014 Emporer Golden Tuna


----------



## travisbest (Dec 5, 2017)

Cascais tuna


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Tunas are awesome. Got the 300m Quartz, 600m SD and the 1000m Rose Gold Emperor now the question is buy or not buy a Darth? Anyone got both a Darth and Emperor?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



jasd said:


> Tunas are awesome. Got the 300m Quartz, 600m SD and the 1000m Rose Gold Emperor now the question is buy or not buy a Darth? Anyone got both a Darth and Emperor?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Tunas are awesome. Got the 300m Quartz, 600m SD and the 1000m Rose Gold Emperor now the question is buy or not buy a Darth? Anyone got both a Darth and Emperor?


I will have on Tuesday.....

Bumblebee Darth right now, with a SBDX014 here on Tuesday.......also have a 031 and SD 600, so are pretty close in our tuna collection.....

I will throw up some pics and comparo stuff when she lands.

To say I am excited would be an understatement!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Looking forward to the pics! In the meantime....... here's a golden moment


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

A cup of Illy and a Tuna.. doesn't get much better than that.. ;-)


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*



Archangel FX said:


> Looking forward to the pics! In the meantime....... here's a golden moment
> 
> View attachment 13386887


I'd hit the Like button 50 times if it were possible..


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## travisbest (Dec 5, 2017)

Inferno tuna


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



mms said:


> View attachment 13388199
> 
> Marcelo
> _______________


Wow, now that is nice?......

This new bug is even more entertaining than the double post!


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

IMG_5771r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## Fleetline (Apr 11, 2016)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*

7009


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*

Tks. Maddog1970














Marcelo
___________


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*

Sd600 for tuna Tuesday.......waiting for the DHL man to deliver me my golden grail!









- - - Updated - - -

Sd600 for tuna Tuesday.......waiting for the DHL man to deliver me my golden grail!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*



mms said:


> Tks. Maddog1970
> 
> View attachment 13390193
> View attachment 13390195
> ...


Don't mean to bang on, but that is such a nice colour combo for the solar.....

The gold and PADI are head and shoulders the best of the solars, and I would be hard pressed to choose between them....

Real nice!


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I think it looks pretty sharp on a Borealis :



This may be old news to most of seasoned Seiko divers owners, but I'll tell the good old story again - there's no way you can use the stock spring bars to mount straps other than OEM. The stock spring bars are way too thick, so you have to get a couple of fat end ones to fit another strap. They're thinner, but the tips are the same thickness. I use the same ones on my SKX007, my Baby Tuna and this one. I got them from an ebay seller from Australia.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*

New Golden Emperor.....I am in love.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## travisbest (Dec 5, 2017)

Resting tuna


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*









Sbbn015 in its natural habitat!

- - - Updated - - -









Sbbn015 in its natural habitat!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

mms said:


> View attachment 13392653


the new version looks so much better than the old, i'm happy that they made the (several) changes.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

CADirk said:


> The pink tuna is the SBBN042 "violet ocean" limited edition 800 piece release.
> It's a 7c46 1000m tuna with a black case and pinkish ceramic shroud, and in basis a recolor of the SBBN025.
> 
> Mighbe better nicknamed the "Seiko Salmon".
> ...


It apparently has 2 model numbers. It's also the S23627, and it's got a cermet shroud, different from the SBBN025.

The watch isn't really pink, it's violet (as noted in the image you posted). Being that the color is made to mimic the sunset, I will be referring to it as the Sunset Tuna, or just the Sunset.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



therion said:


> I think it looks pretty sharp on a Borealis :
> This may be old news to most of seasoned Seiko divers owners, but I'll tell the good old story again - there's no way you can use the stock spring bars to mount straps other than OEM. The stock spring bars are way too thick, so you have to get a couple of fat end ones to fit another strap. They're thinner, but the tips are the same thickness. I use the same ones on my SKX007, my Baby Tuna and this one. I got them from an ebay seller from Australia.


I used soap as lubricant and had no problems squeezing the fat Seiko bars into Borealis and other rubber straps. Drown the spring bar in liquid hand soap, use your sink or other hard surface to help push it in, rinse off the soap, done. Removal will be a little tricky but not overly so with a good springbar push tool. I dont swap my straps once I find the right one for the watch so that might not work for you. Having extra spring bars also helps if you dont want to pull out the same set each time.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*



korgath_of_barbaria said:


> I used soap as lubricant and had no problems squeezing the fat Seiko bars into Borealis and other rubber straps. Drown the spring bar in liquid hand soap, use your sink or other hard surface to help push it in, rinse off the soap, done. Removal will be a little tricky but not overly so with a good springbar push tool. I dont swap my straps once I find the right one for the watch so that might not work for you. Having extra spring bars also helps if you dont want to pull out the same set each time.


I tried this method the first time I wanted to put a new strap on my SKX007. I swap straps between my Seikos and other watches and I noticed that the hole got stretched and it was too large for regular spring bars. So I just made an order for fat tip spring bars, waited for 2 weeks and lived happily ever after 
Thanks for the tip though, I appreciate it!

- - - Updated - - -



korgath_of_barbaria said:


> I used soap as lubricant and had no problems squeezing the fat Seiko bars into Borealis and other rubber straps. Drown the spring bar in liquid hand soap, use your sink or other hard surface to help push it in, rinse off the soap, done. Removal will be a little tricky but not overly so with a good springbar push tool. I dont swap my straps once I find the right one for the watch so that might not work for you. Having extra spring bars also helps if you dont want to pull out the same set each time.


I tried this method the first time I wanted to put a new strap on my SKX007. I swap straps between my Seikos and other watches and I noticed that the hole got stretched and it was too large for regular spring bars. So I just made an order for fat tip spring bars, waited for 2 weeks and lived happily ever after 
Thanks for the tip though, I appreciate it!


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

I must say that I really love this new bug that duplicates posts. Feels like an upgrade to the one before, it really does..


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Well, I sold my 31 so I only have the 33 now. Now my son likes wearing the 33. . So, I guess I'm tunaless.

He's a budding WIS, so no worries...

Last pic of it boxed up ready to be shipped out. I hope the new owner enjoys it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travisbest (Dec 5, 2017)

"Flying back from holiday" tuna aka sad-face tuna


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*








Marcelo
_____________


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*

Running a solid +6 secs....not bad for an 8L35 straight out of the box!









And an updated Tuna family shot....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Maddog1970 said:


> And an updated Tuna family shot....
> View attachment 13397971


That's a great collection! Looks like the only thing you're missing is a SBBN007/017/033 on rubber. Now I see that the bumblebee fits when you have a black springdrive - more for my list...


----------



## Wasu (Aug 6, 2018)

My first Tuna and my first limited watch. I'm lucky enough to find someone offered it as brand new, never worn. Really love the blue ring around bazel.


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Sbbn015 Tuna


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Still









- - - Updated - - -

Still









I was going to delete the double post, but what the heck, this deserves 2 pics!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Yep! It's a favorite!!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

So many things done right on the Emperor, including the Prospex logo on the crown.

I am not one of those that hates the logo, and in this case Seiko did an excellent job with the placement and etching.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

The "real" Tuna 033 with his bastard-child SNE499......









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Howa said:


> The "real" Tuna 033 with his bastard-child SNE499......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 033 is my favorite iteration of the 300m Tunas. I didn't think I'd enjoy the polished shroud as much as I am. I'm considering an endmill bracelet for it (and copycatting a few others on Youtube haha)


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

....playing with the camera!


----------



## bigeric (Jul 28, 2018)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

sbbn035 with gunmetal shroud and shark mesh.

I love this chameleon watch!!








- - - Updated - - -

sbbn035 with gunmetal shroud and shark mesh.

I love this chameleon watch!!


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



bigeric said:


> sbbn035 with gunmetal shroud and shark mesh.
> 
> I love this chameleon watch!!
> View attachment 13405389
> ...


Where did you purchase the shroud?
Thinking of getting a different shroud for my 033


----------



## bigeric (Jul 28, 2018)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Ebay


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

therion said:


> Hi.
> 
> Warranty is only valid in Japan, at least this is what I was told, these are JDM products.
> 
> ...


I just shipped my watch back to the store in Japan to have them look at the watch. If it needs to be repaired, they will send it to Seiko Japan. I'm really bummed that I have to go through this whole process instead of just enjoying my watch. Seiko is continuing to lose more points in my book. I'll keep everyone updated on the outcome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Tunaday here still


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*














Marcelo
________________


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



bigeric said:


> Ebay


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hope it's OK to post Baby Tuna pics in this thread 









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Max Burj (Jun 11, 2018)

Does anybody know if the 033 Tuna's shroud is swappable with the 007? I've seen a shroud I like but they only make it for the 007, so I was wondering if I could widen my search to include 033 and 035 models? Thanks. 
Paul


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Max Burj said:


> Does anybody know if the 033 Tuna's shroud is swappable with the 007? I've seen a shroud I like but they only make it for the 007, so I was wondering if I could widen my search to include 033 and 035 models? Thanks.
> Paul


They're the same watch. Different dials, handsets, bezel insert, colors, but the geometry is identical in my experience.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Green tinge of the sapphire...


----------



## Max Burj (Jun 11, 2018)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Thanks. Tha means I can widen the search net 

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks. Tha means I can widen the search net


----------



## Max Burj (Jun 11, 2018)

Love the camo strap. Where is it from?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Gorem (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## 5oclock (Jul 21, 2008)

Loving my tuna and after trying several bands and bracelets the OEM is fantastic.


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

Anyone got a shot of an SBBN031 on any different rubber straps?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

DocJohnnyZ said:


> Anyone got a shot of an SBBN031 on any different rubber straps?


031 on a Z strap...


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

.


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

The sbbn033 is not too expensive, so I'd save for it and add it to the MM300. I think the sbbn wears nicer than the MM300.



il Pirati said:


> Looking for some wisdom from fellow Seiko fans... I'm contemplating a change. I've had my MM300 (SBDX017) for two years, and really do like it, but I've been entertaining the idea of flipping it for an SBBN033. Is that crazy? I've been salvating over the Tunas for over a year, and the move would free up some of the hobby funds for a bit of a dressier watch, like a vintage King Seiko.
> I'm thinking the right thing to do is buy a Tuna and see how I like it, and if it would suffice as my primary Seiko Diver. Cuz I always have to have a Seiko Diver in play. Thoughts, experiences?


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

reeder1 said:


> The sbbn033 is not too expensive, so I'd save for it and add it to the MM300. I think the sbbn wears nicer than the MM300.


Wow, crazy timing digging up my thoughts there! Because just yesterday I took delivery of an SBBN033!








It is an awesome watch. But today, I'm wearing this ol' guy...








I really like the Tuna. But it was pretty much instantly clear that it couldn't unseat my MM300. It may be a perfect sibling. I just need to decide if it'll stick around. A friend at work already wants to buy it from me, so I may let him have it. God, it's awesome though.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

il Pirati said:


> Wow, crazy timing digging up my thoughts there! Because just yesterday I took delivery of an SBBN033!
> It is an awesome watch. But today, I'm wearing this ol' guy...
> 
> 
> ...


Can you expand on your thinking? I don't have a MM300, but have always been interested. I can't imagine letting my tuna go, and without cashing in all my chips I can't expect to buy a MM300 for years.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

cave diver said:


> Can you expand on your thinking? I don't have a MM300, but have always been interested. I can't imagine letting my tuna go, and without cashing in all my chips I can't expect to buy a MM300 for years.


In my mind, there are three quintessential modern Seiko divers: The SKXs, the MM300, and the Tunas. I have an SKX and an MM300, the Tuna is s natural fit (if I want a "collection" of Seiko dive watches. I'm not sure I want a collection.
Like I said back in February, I've wanted to try a Tuna for a long while. I have been becoming more and more annoyed by automatics, and really only want one in my watch box. Right now that one is the MM300, but I was thinking about getting something else, like a Tudor North Flag, and swapping my MM300 for a tuna. Thus I'd still have only one auto, but I'd still have a great Seiko Diver.
The SBBN033 is awesome. It's got pedigree, history, stunning good looks... but it's not my SBDX017. I just love my watch too much to replace it with anything, at least right now. It's been all around the globe with me, and it's been on my wrist most of the last 2.5 years.
Getting a hold of the Tuna just solidified, for me, how much I love my MM300. Now, I have to figure out if I can own both?


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

cave diver said:


> Can you expand on your thinking? I don't have a MM300, but have always been interested. I can't imagine letting my tuna go, and without cashing in all my chips I can't expect to buy a MM300 for years.


Also, I didn't mean to say that the SBDX is "better" than the SBBN. I think that if I'd have had the Tuna first, I would feel about it like I do the MM300. There's just something inevitable about the MM300 though. I feel like if you love Seiko divers, it'll happen eventually.


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

Great combination ... MM300 and SBBN007


----------



## Max Burj (Jun 11, 2018)

Cheers!


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello WUS Members,
I have my Golden Tuna! Came in the mail today. This is my Fourth one, the first was a Quartz 300m in the early 80's. Then a Quartz Darth Tuna 1000m, last year. Then Nine months ago, a Spring Drive Tuna, 600m. I ended up loosing the the first one after many years, the other Two, I sold or traded. Now the Golden Tuna, I have wanted this model for 20 + years. Kept getting different Tunas, but that did not feel the want for the Golden Tuna tell today. I guess for me when you know what you want, only that one will do! It is hard for me to get any good pictures, so I am posting a picture from the add of the seller. Thanks for letting tell the story of this Golden Tuna and what it means to me! Vance.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello WUS Members,
I have my Golden Tuna! Came in the mail today. This is my Fourth one, the first was a Quartz 300m in the early 80's. Then a Quartz Darth Tuna 1000m, last year. Then Nine months ago, a Spring Drive Tuna, 600m. I ended up loosing the the first one after many years, the other Two, I sold or traded. Now the Golden Tuna, I have wanted this model for 20 + years. Kept getting different Tunas, but that did not feel the want for the Golden Tuna tell today. I guess for me when you know what you want, only that one will do! It is hard for me to get any good pictures, so I am posting a picture from the add of the seller. Thanks for letting me tell the story of this Golden Tuna and what it means to me! Vance.
View attachment 13421365
View attachment 13421363


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Technically not the real Tuna, but these are well worth the money.


----------



## Max Burj (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi Tuna fans. In my quest to find my first Tuna, I have *another* question on shrouds. Does anyone know if the Shroud from the SBBN007 will fit the 7549-7010? (Sorry I don't know the name of it). If it does, I'll be very happy as I can finally confirm the purchase of my first Tuna. 
Paul


----------



## Max Burj (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi Tuna fans. In my quest to find my first Tuna, I have *another* question on shrouds. Does anyone know if the Shroud from the SBBN007 will fit the 7549-7010? (Sorry I don't know the name of it). If it does, I'll be very happy as I can finally confirm the purchase of my first Tuna. 
Paul


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Max Burj said:


> Hi Tuna fans. In my quest to find my first Tuna, I have *another* question on shrouds. Does anyone know if the Shroud from the SBBN007 will fit the 7549-7010? (Sorry I don't know the name of it). If it does, I'll be very happy as I can finally confirm the purchase of my first Tuna.
> Paul


Yes ! it fits perfectly into the 7549-7010.
Marcelo
________


----------



## Max Burj (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks, Marcelo, you've made my day. Look forward to joining the thread as an owner in a week or two.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Max Burj said:


> Thanks, Marcelo, you've made my day. Look forward to joining the thread as an owner in a week or two.


Good luck, Paul!


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

It's in.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Great shot. Mine has been with customs for over a week now


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

SBBN015


----------



## Max Burj (Jun 11, 2018)

CADirk said:


> It's in.
> 
> That is one fine-looking watch!


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Max Burj said:


> CADirk said:
> 
> 
> > It's in.
> ...


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

Sorry for the noob question, but which model was the baby tuna and which one is the shrouded monster again?


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Acidstain said:


> Sorry for the noob question, but which model was the baby tuna and which one is the shrouded monster again?


neither are tunas, but a lot of watches have been called baby tuna, or the shrouded monster. Here are a just a few of the monster-derived models, each comes in different colors:

SRP637
SRPA81
SRP653

Then there are the solars... I don't know what the consensus is on these, but the springboard history of tunas includes solar models, so no reason that they shouldn't count, but I don't know that anyone calls them "baby tuna." The real interesting one is the SBBN009 "mini tuna" aka "baby tuna" - 200m smaller tuna, plastic shroud, very short run. I'd love to get one for my wife.


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

So that thing is rare. I saw one for sale like a week or 2 ago for $400


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

cave diver said:


> neither are tunas, but a lot of watches have been called baby tuna, or the shrouded monster. Here are a just a few of the monster-derived models, each comes in different colors:
> 
> SRP637
> SRPA81
> ...


And the case is very different between the srpa, & srp versions..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________________


----------



## Wasu (Aug 6, 2018)

I think I better ask here. What to choose between these two, sbbn040 or sbdx014, if prices are very very close...quartz limited or auto unlimited. Thanks.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Wasu said:


> I think I better ask here. What to choose between these two, sbbn040 or sbdx014, if prices are very very close...quartz limited or auto unlimited. Thanks.


I was faced with a similar dilemma- went auto with the SBDX014 and could not be happier.....

Build quality is off the charts, and wears very well....not for shrinking violets, as it's a big boy.....it just ticks all the boxes for me!





















Very strap versitile, which suprised me no end!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Any live shots of the SBBN042?........not sure of the release date, thought it was around the same time as the 40....


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Sbdx014 all day just because they got the date background right! Dark just works in most cases, white not so much. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

I decided to take a look at my SBBN007 and SBDB009 alongside my SBDX001 and SLA019 this morning. I've had the SBBN007 for quite a few years now and it's far and away my most frequently worn watch. I rarely ever wear the Spring Drive 009 anymore and I always toy with the idea of selling it but then I pull it out and look at it again and am reminded of how awesome it is. Besides, if I were to ever sell it, I'd just want to buy another Tuna like an Emperor Tuna and I really don't need that.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> I was faced with a similar dilemma- went auto with the SBDX014 and could not be happier.....
> 
> Build quality is off the charts, and wears very well....not for shrinking violets, as it's a big boy.....it just ticks all the boxes for me!
> 
> ...


the quality on the SBBN040 is great as well, the strap versatility is a bit less.

One designpoint that Seiko absolutely has to adress is the drilled lugs on the more expensive divers.
No-one sees it, so it's not an aestethics thing and strap swapping without messing with a sharp tool that scratches the inside of the lugs is a nice thing.
A paperclip should be the to-go tool, because it's soft metal that doesn't damage the steel/titanium and is easely available in case the strap needs replacement.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

CADirk said:


> the quality on the SBBN040 is great as well, the strap versatility is a bit less.
> 
> One designpoint that Seiko absolutely has to adress is the drilled lugs on the more expensive divers.
> No-one sees it, so it's not an aestethics thing and strap swapping without messing with a sharp tool that scratches the inside of the lugs is a nice thing.
> A paperclip should be the to-go tool, because it's soft metal that doesn't damage the steel/titanium and is easely available in case the strap needs replacement.


Emperor has drilled lugs, as do the 300m Quartz Tuna.......Darth and Spring Drive do not.....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ooooo times 2 again!


----------



## travisbest (Dec 5, 2017)

Salt mine tuna


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Acidstain said:


> So that thing is rare. I saw one for sale like a week or 2 ago for $400


They are pretty rare indeed, it took me months to find one. But it was worth the time and money, it's an awesome watch. I have no idea why it got the nickname Baby Tuna though, I mean look at this bad boy:

If this is considered a baby, then the Solar Tuna should be named Embrio Tuna


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

travisbest said:


> Salt mine tuna


Absolutely beautiful, just got this model myself, i couldnt be happier.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

therion said:


> They are pretty rare indeed, it took me months to find one. But it was worth the time and money, it's an awesome watch. I have no idea why it got the nickname Baby Tuna though, I mean look at this bad boy:
> 
> If this is considered a baby, then the Solar Tuna should be named Embrio Tuna


the SRP637 isn't the rare one, though they are getting harder to find at a good price. That's also a monster, clearly, with no similarity to the tunas except the shroud, and even that is super different. Personally, I hate that people call it a mini tuna because it's obviously a monster- bezel, hands, dial, movement, all monster DNA. Don't get me wrong, I love the SRP637, bought it twice, but I have a tuna also, and they are super different. The rare "mini tuna" is the SBBN009.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*


Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________________


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

thrty8street said:


> I just shipped my watch back to the store in Japan to have them look at the watch. If it needs to be repaired, they will send it to Seiko Japan. I'm really bummed that I have to go through this whole process instead of just enjoying my watch. Seiko is continuing to lose more points in my book. I'll keep everyone updated on the outcome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They received the watch and told me that they compared it to another new watch and that the sound was "normal." They offered to send it to Seiko Japan for inspection which can take about one month. Any feedback or suggestions here? I have owned many turtles, sumo, skx007, etc and never had a bezel sound like this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*Gold Rush!!.......







*


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*Gold Rush!!.......

X2*


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

thrty8street said:


> They received the watch and told me that they compared it to another new watch and that the sound was "normal." They offered to send it to Seiko Japan for inspection which can take about one month. Any feedback or suggestions here? I have owned many turtles, sumo, skx007, etc and never had a bezel sound like this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly the same situation I went through with my first two pieces. In the end I figured that they don't really understand what I want, even though I could not understand for the life of me, what's so difficult to understand, so I just asked for a refund. I decided to give it another shot months later with another seller and this time I got one with a perfect bezel action. So it's your typical Seiko QC fun I guess.
I'd let them send it to Seiko Japan and see what happens. But the way that things are lately with Seiko, they might say it's "within tolerance" of some sort. Oh, I've shown the watch at my local Seiko AD and the seller also didn't understand what's my problem.. 
It's really frustrating when your 200$ SKX007 bezel action feels like a million bucks compared to the super duper premium JDM diver..


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Emporer in the wild....


----------



## travisbest (Dec 5, 2017)

Beer tuna


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

therion said:


> Exactly the same situation I went through with my first two pieces. In the end I figured that they don't really understand what I want, even though I could not understand for the life of me, what's so difficult to understand, so I just asked for a refund. I decided to give it another shot months later with another seller and this time I got one with a perfect bezel action. So it's your typical Seiko QC fun I guess.
> I'd let them send it to Seiko Japan and see what happens. But the way that things are lately with Seiko, they might say it's "within tolerance" of some sort. Oh, I've shown the watch at my local Seiko AD and the seller also didn't understand what's my problem..
> It's really frustrating when your 200$ SKX007 bezel action feels like a million bucks compared to the super duper premium JDM diver..


Can you pm me the seller you went with the second time?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

Thinking of replacing the SS bezel with a black bezel, for my SBBN033.

Suggestions on where to pick up a replacement bezel.

I am so a little uncertain on just which bezel fits the 033. Will any 300 series Tuna have interchangeable bezels?

The Seiko model numbers have me confused, examble AOAO etc.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

I have this coming from the mail. While waiting i have been thinking of what strap to use. Any suggestions? I have a 6.25-6.5” wrist. The regular seiko diver band on my skx is already on the long side i’m concerned it will be too long if used on this? Thoughts, advice or suggestions?


----------



## Max Burj (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi, just wondering if anyone has tried cerakote on a Tuna? I saw an Ecozilla done by (i think) Motor Works and it made me wonder if a Tuna has received the treatment.

Paul


----------



## travisbest (Dec 5, 2017)

Catholic tuna


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm thinking about putting my SBBN033 on a leather zulu, the 187 Zuludiver to be exact, but can't decide on the color. Does anybody have one on a Tuna? Any pics? 

https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-187-j-zulu-watch-strap.php

I also like MN straps, I think that the green one with yellow stripe would look great.

https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/mn-straps/original.php

Or would the white striped one look better..hmm..


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

Acidstain said:


> I have this coming from the mail. While waiting i have been thinking of what strap to use. Any suggestions? I have a 6.25-6.5" wrist. The regular seiko diver band on my skx is already on the long side i'm concerned it will be too long if used on this? Thoughts, advice or suggestions?


Ah! I saw that listing on WatchRecon. Sure went fast but I'm glad it went to a WUS who will appreciate it!


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

I initially was gonna wait a few days. But changed my mind. 🙂


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

DocJohnnyZ said:


> Ah! I saw that listing on WatchRecon. Sure went fast but I'm glad it went to a WUS who will appreciate it!


My suggestion is find the 015 bracelet for it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Boomerdw said:


> Thinking of replacing the SS bezel with a black bezel, for my SBBN033.
> 
> Suggestions on where to pick up a replacement bezel.
> 
> ...


Any 300m tuna bezel should fit, BUT...
If you want the entire bezel to have a black finish then you want an SBBN035 bezel. It's going to be the most common and reasonable to pick up. I've got a 6309 Turtle cased mod watch that has an SBBN023 (Golgo) bezel on it but SBBN023 parts are just terribly scarce. I can't think of another all-black 300m tuna off the top of my head at the moment but I think there are more. Again those bezels would be too scarce to even consider. I saw a new OEM SBBN035 bezel with insert on ebay a couple few months ago for $250. Rob at Monsterwatches may be able to get you one new.

If you are ok with stainless bezel but black bezel insert then you can just put an SKX007 bezel insert in your existing SBBN033 bezel for the price of a pizza and a couple of beers, and for the price of one beer if you don't care if it's Seiko OEM.


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

Colderamstel said:


> DocJohnnyZ said:
> 
> 
> > Ah! I saw that listing on WatchRecon. Sure went fast but I'm glad it went to a WUS who will appreciate it!
> ...


Won't it be too heavy for a smaller wrist?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Acidstain said:


> Won't it be too heavy for a smaller wrist?


No its a fairly lightweight bracelet, its thinner and tapers to 18mm.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Golden Emperor on a 24mm Gunny Caitlin


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

nolte said:


> Any 300m tuna bezel should fit, BUT...
> If you want the entire bezel to have a black finish then you want an SBBN035 bezel. It's going to be the most common and reasonable to pick up. I've got a 6309 Turtle cased mod watch that has an SBBN023 (Golgo) bezel on it but SBBN023 parts are just terribly scarce. I can't think of another all-black 300m tuna off the top of my head at the moment but I think there are more. Again those bezels would be too scarce to even consider. I saw a new OEM SBBN035 bezel with insert on ebay a couple few months ago for $250. Rob at Monsterwatches may be able to get you one new.
> 
> If you are ok with stainless bezel but black bezel insert then you can just put an SKX007 bezel insert in your existing SBBN033 bezel for the price of a pizza and a couple of beers, and for the price of one beer if you don't care if it's Seiko OEM.


Ok thanks for the help. I am looking for just the insert ring to be black. Have checked a few leds already and have come up empty.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

No problem. SKX inserts will fit and they're plentiful.


Boomerdw said:


> Ok thanks for the help. I am looking for just the insert ring to be black. Have checked a few leds already and have come up empty.


----------



## goat_keeper (Aug 29, 2018)

SBBN007 is still my favourite Tuna. Currently with after market insert.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Not generally a nato guy, but trying one on my Spring Drive today.....trimmed down to a one piece..


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

nolte said:


> No problem. SKX inserts will fit and they're plentiful.


Well the site say for SKX inserts double dome sapphire crystal is required. I know the stock one isn't sapphire. So do I need to upgrade crystal too and if so is it flat or slopped?

Sounds like you are saying it is a easy swap with just insert required.

DLW is out of parts...


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Boomerdw said:


> Well the site say for SKX inserts double dome sapphire crystal is required. I know the stock one isn't sapphire.


Come on now, which part of that is going to affect the insert and which part will not...?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Some aftermarket skx inserts have an angle on them so that the inside edge is angled up and makes a smooth transition into a double dome sapphire. That's the only thing I can think of with regards to bezel insert and how sapphire would matter. 

If you're using an oem skx bezel insert (or even a cheap aftermarket $4 insert that CLAIMS to be oem) then it won't matter... It's just a flat insert.


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

nolte said:


> Some aftermarket skx inserts have an angle on them so that the inside edge is angled up and makes a smooth transition into a double dome sapphire. That's the only thing I can think of with regards to bezel insert and how sapphire would matter.
> 
> If you're using an oem skx bezel insert (or even a cheap aftermarket $4 insert that CLAIMS to be oem) then it won't matter... It's just a flat insert.


Having trouble sourcing it, any other suggestions other than Monsterwatches and DLW?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Boomerdw said:


> Having trouble sourcing it, any other suggestions other than Monsterwatches and DLW?


In the past I've always seen cheap inserts that claim to be OEM on ebay for dirt cheap. They're not OEM I don't think but they look really close. I don't see any now.

I'd make a thread in the buy/sell part of the forum saying you're looking for one. There are probably a number of modders around here with a drawer full of them.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Favourite strap combo so far.....OEM hardware on an Uncle Seiko tropic....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ah, double posting again.....must have been a whole day that it worked properly!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Toshk said:


> Great shot. Mine has been with customs for over a week now


What's a good price on those?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I had a SBDX014 and it’s a seriously nice watch. The only problem is service. No way am I send a monocoque case with an 8L movement to the idiots at Coserv. I sold mine. That’s what I hate about Seiko.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

040, Long time in the waiting










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Late night language switch... my Tuna dreams in kanji.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> I had a SBDX014 and it's a seriously nice watch. The only problem is service. No way am I send a monocoque case with an 8L movement to the idiots at Coserv. I sold mine. That's what I hate about Seiko.


What is the service life of an 8L35?

I have read anywhere from 4-8yrs, depending on use.....

Both mine (Emperor and MM300) have build dates at the end of 2017, so figure I am good for a while!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

I know this isn't a good shot, but I am now a proud owner of a SBBN040. Absolutely loving it. Though I also have a Golden Solar Tuna so now I have two similar tunas lol


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

No applied indices, quartz, black on white day wheel (black on silver date), no stock sapphire, lume on the wrong end of the second hand, and it's just a Seiko.

Tuna don't care.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Spring drive today.......


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

I have joined the club.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Dang. Another double post. This has been happening a lot.


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

deleted


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi gents, a question if i may about finding an SBBN015 bracelet to try on my SBBN031.
Anybody know where i can buy one?

I dont mind the 031 bracelet but id like to try the 015.

The 031 bracelet is a bit thin and the links are long, the old bracelet looks a bit better?

Anybody had experience with both?

thanks


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Grabbed and went with the trusty 031 today....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Double post


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

If the shroud was satin it would be extra.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Not a great(or good) picture, but still good confirmation that the Tuna is not a tank on the wrist - it's really very reasonably sized.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Looks like a midget watch. Is that a 10” wrist?


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Robotaz said:


> ^^^ Looks like a midget watch. Is that a 10" wrist?


7.2" - I think it looks about perfect, but my shogun fills the space a little better. Still, I love the tuna too much to let it go.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Do you guys happen to know which 22mm end mills strap will work with the Seiko Sbbn033? There seems to be a few on the strap code site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgbeskin (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a 22 mm Strapcode on mine and it fits perfect.


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

How,would you compare them?


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Solomander said:


> How,would you compare them?


I tried a 22mm Strapcode Endmill on my SBBN031. The fitment was ok but the bracelet would not pivot all the way up and touch the shroud like the OEM one does, not a huge deal since it did not get in the way of wearing the watch. If I had a 033 without the OEM bracelet then the Strapcode would be a keeper, since I have the original bracelet I felt I would be downgrading the watch if I installed the Strapcode on it. It is a nice bracelet and the smaller links make it even more comfortable to wear then the OEM unit, but the OEM just looks perfect on the watch and after going back and forth I couldn't bring myself to swap it out.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

The strapcode engineer and super engineer are both comfortable, but they don’t taper, and the old sbbn015 bracelet is just as comfortable or more so and looks a lot better.


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2006)

Small question (couldn’t find a answer online). Can the shroud of the Darth Tuna be refinished by beadblasting it again or is it too brittle?


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*



Solomander said:


> Just got my SBBN015 back from the spa- new bezel, new shroud, new battery and pressure tested. It looks brand new! I wonder if it's enough to dissuade me from buying the 40th anniversary saturation diver next month?
> View attachment 13378283
> View attachment 13378285
> View attachment 13378287
> ...


May I ask where you found the bezel and what you paid for
it?


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

Rippa said:


> View attachment 13447499


Very nice shot. May I know the model # for this Tuna please?


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Walking the dog..


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Tom said:


> Small question (couldn't find a answer online). Can the shroud of the Darth Tuna be refinished by beadblasting it again or is it too brittle?


I don't think so. I'd think the finish would blast off the shroud. Just a guess. I'm no expert.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

nolte said:


> I don't think so. I'd think the finish would blast off the shroud. Just a guess. I'm no expert.


That would be my guess too... I mean, it isn't a finish really, it's a paint on the ceramic coating OVER the titanium shroud, right? Or is it all ceramic?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

cave diver said:


> That would be my guess too... I mean, it isn't a finish really, it's a paint on the ceramic coating OVER the titanium shroud, right? Or is it all ceramic?


To me paint is a finish. I may be using the wrong term. 
The shroud is a some kind of ceramic. I think it's a fancy-pants ceramic and someone might say 'It's not just ceramic' but it's not a coating over metal. It's ceramic through and through.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

My Tuna is running -7.3s/yr after 20 days of tracking. I think my reaction speed to track when the second hand hits has an effect on the accuracy when attempting to measure such a precise movement, so I’m trying to build up a good long run to mitigate the effect of that user error. Has anyone tried any of the chronographers that work with your smart phone? I might try one of those, i know they aren’t meant to track Quartz but it must be better than an app and my clumsy thumb.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

cave diver said:


> My Tuna is running -7.3s/yr after 20 days of tracking. I think my reaction speed to track when the second hand hits has an effect on the accuracy when attempting to measure such a precise movement, so I'm trying to build up a good long run to mitigate the effect of that user error. Has anyone tried any of the chronographers that work with your smart phone? I might try one of those, i know they aren't meant to track Quartz but it must be better than an app and my clumsy thumb.


Take a picture of your control clock and Tuna in the same frame... then you can observe the difference.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

X2


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Was just sizing a bracelet for a turtle, and as it's getting cooler in the morning up here in the Great White North, figured I'd plunk the engineer back on the Emporer.....

Really like this combo....


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

It arrived!!

And all those talk about how the tuna wears well, it’s all true! Fits and wears better than my “smaller SKX”


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

wow, yeah, the 015 is a beauty!


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

It still looks a big on my tiny wrist, but the feel is definitely better. More shots at different angles. I can’t stop smiling as i take these pictures! I just need the waffle and borealis straps i ordered to come in.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

A thin nato or Perlon will lower the profile and hold it down. If you ever get a chance to try the oem bracelet for that watch, it's magical. It really grounds it, I think by providing counterweight around the wrist. Also very comfy on the borealis and BC flat vent but they may be a little long for you. A mesh might be nice, or a Erika's Original strap.

Sbbn015 bracelet:


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Acidstain said:


> It still looks a big on my tiny wrist, but the feel is definitely better. More shots at different angles. I can't stop smiling as i take these pictures! I just need the waffle and borealis straps i ordered to come in.


Just gotta love the "S" on the crown.....wow....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## Billy Dong (Feb 22, 2014)

Lume shot


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Acidstain said:


> It still looks a big on my tiny wrist, but the feel is definitely better. More shots at different angles. I can't stop smiling as i take these pictures! I just need the waffle and borealis straps i ordered to come in.


YES it does look too big on you, I have a remedy, Sell it to me . :-d
Enjoy the Tuna, it looks great |>


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________________


----------



## fast08 (Sep 3, 2016)

Billy Dong said:


> Lume shot


The kanji day-date is awesome


----------



## Falconett (May 25, 2018)

Just received this today. Super stoked!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

First change of strap


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I can't seem to find a 300m Tuna specific endmills bracelet on Strapcode.com.

Would this SKX007 endmill bracelet be compatible with my SBBN033 Tuna?

https://www.strapcode.com/store/22mm-endmill-watch-band-seiko-diver-skx007-brushed-solid-stainless-steel-p-2620.html#.W5MfJZNKhmA


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Ottovonn said:


> I can't seem to find a 300m Tuna specific endmills bracelet on Strapcode.com.
> 
> Would this SKX007 endmill bracelet be compatible with my SBBN033 Tuna?
> 
> https://www.strapcode.com/store/22mm-endmill-watch-band-seiko-diver-skx007-brushed-solid-stainless-steel-p-2620.html#.W5MfJZNKhmA


No that will not work, it has SKX specific end links which will not fit the tuna. Looks like they are all out of the 21.5mm endmill bracelets but they do have a 22mm version which will fit the lugs just wont pivot all the way up and touch the shroud like the 21.5mm will. Was not a problem for my 7" wrist and if you are handy with a file or a Dremel tool you could modify the bracelet a bit if you really wanted to. I just left mine along though since it can be used on pretty much all 22mm lug watches.

https://www.strapcode.com/store/22mm-solid-316l-stainless-steel-endmill-metal-watch-bracelet-straight-clasp-button-double-lock-p-4091.html


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

what is your wrist circumference?


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

ulfur said:


> what is your wrist circumference?


18.5cm / 7.25"


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

korgath_of_barbaria said:


> No that will not work, it has SKX specific end links which will not fit the tuna. Looks like they are all out of the 21.5mm endmill bracelets but they do have a 22mm version which will fit the lugs just wont pivot all the way up and touch the shroud like the 21.5mm will. Was not a problem for my 7" wrist and if you are handy with a file or a Dremel tool you could modify the bracelet a bit if you really wanted to. I just left mine along though since it can be used on pretty much all 22mm lug watches.
> 
> https://www.strapcode.com/store/22mm-solid-316l-stainless-steel-endmill-metal-watch-bracelet-straight-clasp-button-double-lock-p-4091.html


Thank you for your helpful reply. I think I'll keep an eye out for the 21.5 endmill bracelet for a more perfect fit then.


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

My first Tuna.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I'm going a little picture crazy today, as this one demonstrates. This is 2/3 of my Seiko diver collection, and I just love how they contrast with one another.


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

therion- thanks for the answer


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

ulfur said:


> therion- thanks for the answer


My pleasure ;-)

Looking sharp on a camo zulu:


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

This zulu fits this model.


----------



## MattPap (Jun 17, 2006)

For all Tuna lovers out there, I've posted my review about the SBBN040. I hope you like it! ;-)


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

New golden reissue to add to the Tuna family









And a shot of the whole family!









And a side by side with the Emperor


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

New Golden Tuna


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

MattPap said:


> For all Tuna lovers out there, I've posted my review about the SBBN040. I hope you like it! ;-)


Nice vid Matt, i really enjoyed your style, you went into some nice depth with good delivery, well done. Subscribed.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Dino7 said:


> New Golden Tuna


That looks stunning enjoy :-!


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Dino7 said:


> New Golden Tuna


Which country did you buy from? Cheers


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

On a PVD engineer today.....

FWIW - I now totally understand the love the old tuna handset gets!


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Oct 10, 2011)

MattPap said:


> For all Tuna lovers out there, I've posted my review about the SBBN040. I hope you like it! ;-)


Thanks for putting the video together, enjoyed.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2 really thought this double post bug would be sorted by now....seems not


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

trameline said:


> That looks stunning enjoy :-!


Cheers


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Toshk said:


> Which country did you buy from? Cheers


Was from Japan , Stan (tophotdog on WUS) sorted me one . Is the S23626J1 version with Roman date wheel .


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

MattPap said:


> For all Tuna lovers out there, I've posted my review about the SBBN040. I hope you like it! ;-)


Thanks for informative review. So no titanium nitride coated case then?


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Dino7 said:


> Was from Japan , Stan (tophotdog on WUS) sorted me one . Is the S23626J1 version with Roman date wheel .


So international release comes with Roman day wheel?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Toshk said:


> So international release comes with Roman day wheel?


Mine - North American - has English/French date wheel


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Different strap for Japanese release?

In the video, Matt's has rallye style holes and a rubber keeper, also the waves seem flatter....

mine below:


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> Different strap for Japanese release?
> 
> In the video, Matt's has rallye style holes and a rubber keeper, also the waves seem flatter....
> 
> ...


He's put a DAL1BP on it.


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Hi Seiko folks,

After 2+ years exclusively getting Casio watches (I really love their watches in many ways) I decided to get a Seiko Tuna, or in other words, my first non-Casio watch (and probably last).
Due to this, after plenty of research I realized that the SBBN031 was the perfect fit for that unique watch in my collection.

I just received it 3h ago and have been enjoying it only for 1h (it took me a while to adjust the bracelet).
I am waiting to receive spring bars to use the multiple resin bands I ordered (5 or 6 different colors) but, I found a way to try for a couple of minutes one of them.

In its original bracelet









Tried a resin band (spring bars will not hold so, cannot wear it like this)









And some NATO ones.

View attachment 13473113


















Which one do you like the most? ;-)


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*







Not a nato fan, but that green stripe on black could change me! Killer combo!

Don't understand what your spring bar issue is?
My 031 spring bars work just fine on all straps....wearing an Obris Morgan iso right now with no issues.....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

X2


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Toshk said:


> He's put a DAL1BP on it.


Ah, k, makes sense......thanks

And he clearly makes mention of that in his review!......my bad, missed it the first time some how!


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Semper Jeep said:


> I decided to take a look at my SBBN007 and SBDB009 alongside my SBDX001 and SLA019 this morning. I've had the SBBN007 for quite a few years now and it's far and away my most frequently worn watch. I rarely ever wear the Spring Drive 009 anymore and I always toy with the idea of selling it but then I pull it out and look at it again and am reminded of how awesome it is. Besides, if I were to ever sell it, I'd just want to buy another Tuna like an Emperor Tuna and I really don't need that.


Great insight and nice collection. Is there a particular reason why you don't wear the 009 often? Is it lack of comfort? Is the watch too big? Thank you!


----------



## Fanatic (Mar 10, 2011)

My trusty Tuna is with my watchmaker today as I had noticed some condensation under the crystal. It's a 2014 production model, purchased new three years ago. 
I don't swim or dive but I do wear it in the shower and occasionally wash it under the tap. A little disappointing (to say the least) that my Tuna would run into water issues but I guess it happens.
Unfortunately my watchmaker had prior commitments so I won't find out until tomorrow if there are any serious issues with the watch.

Anyway, get your watches pressure tested! And hug your Tuna's a little bit tighter tonight.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Fanatic said:


> My trusty Tuna is with my watchmaker today as I had noticed some condensation under the crystal. It's a 2014 production model, purchased new three years ago.
> I don't swim or dive but I do wear it in the shower and occasionally wash it under the tap. A little disappointing (to say the least) that my Tuna would run into water issues but I guess it happens.
> Unfortunately my watchmaker had prior commitments so I won't find out until tomorrow if there are any serious issues with the watch.
> 
> ...


Most of the cases I've heard of condensation entering a dive watch were due to the crown not being tight enough. Hoping there is no damage. May as well ask for a battery change while the watch is being serviced as it should be due for one.


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Maddog1970 said:


> Not a nato fan, but that green stripe on black could change me! Killer combo!
> 
> Don't understand what your spring bar issue is?
> My 031 spring bars work just fine on all straps....wearing an Obris Morgan iso right now with no issues.....


My wife also prefers the black|green NATO 
I kind of like more the 2 stripes yellowish one.

I had these NATO straps from old Luminox watches. I may consider buying a couple of specific NATO ones for the Tuna (22mm and maybe a bit wider)

As for the spring bars, I got 2 bands from Borealis and the holes seem a bit too small for the spring bars.
This morning I managed to insert them in the blue one that I have but it took a lot of effort and force from my side to insert them.
It makes it uncomfortable to swap bands like this, and the risk of breaking the spring bars because of all the force I am applying.

Maybe i should try with some water and/or soap next time.


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Try lard.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Try silicone grease


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2006)

Funny how the Darth looks much higher on the wrist but in real life is only marginally thicker. Put it on a Isofrane so maybe it will sit a bit lower.









mage upload


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



elborderas said:


> My wife also prefers the black|green NATO
> I kind of like more the 2 stripes yellowish one.
> 
> I had these NATO straps from old Luminox watches. I may consider buying a couple of specific NATO ones for the Tuna (22mm and maybe a bit wider)
> ...


I would say do not fit the 2.5mm thick Seiko spring bars in any strap that is not designed for that thick bars. It is a know issue that if the spring bar does not slide inside the strap, to some extent, then under extreme flex of the strap it can dislodge the spring bar from the watch. I believe the Isofrane style is notorious for this.

I buy the thinner spring bars which have the 1.0mm or 1.1mm ends, these fit the strap correctly and also fit the large holes in the Seiko divers.


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



pascs said:


> I would say do not fit the 2.5mm thick Seiko spring bars in any strap that is not designed for that thick bars. It is a know issue that if the spring bar does not slide inside the strap, to some extent, then under extreme flex of the strap it can dislodge the spring bar from the watch. I believe the Isofrane style is notorious for this.
> 
> I buy the thinner spring bars which have the 1.0mm or 1.1mm ends, these fit the strap correctly and also fit the large holes in the Seiko divers.


Thanks for letting me know. That is really scary and now I am going to put back the bracelet and wait for the springbars from twente(0) to arrive.

This afternoon I received the shipment from cousinsUK and I made a picture from all of them.
The straps are harder than the ones from Borealis, i guess they need some time to adjust to the shape of the wrist.
I personally like the orange, yellow and green the most.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

My Goldie collection is now set, with the arrival of the solar.

For under $300US, this is nice piece....in fact, it takes the place of the STO turtle as my value pick of 2018!

I must have hit my head, but now all of a sudden I love the Seiko rubber! Even on the solar Goldie it's soft and pliable, with nice hardware!

Pics or it didn't happen.......Solar Goldie, Quartz reissue and the Emperor of them all....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

My Goldie collection is now set, with the arrival of the solar.

For under $300US, this is nice piece....in fact, it takes the place of the STO turtle as my value pick of 2018!

I must have hit my head, but now all of a sudden I love the Seiko rubber! Even on the solar Goldie it's soft and pliable, with nice hardware!

Pics or it didn't happen.......Solar Goldie, Quartz reissue and the Emperor of them all....

View attachment 13476099
View attachment 13476101
View attachment 13476103
View attachment 13476105
View attachment 13476107


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Oct 10, 2011)

Much like the Tuna itself the Golden Tuna is growing on me the more I see it.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



elborderas said:


> Thanks for letting me know. That is really scary and now I am going to put back the bracelet and wait for the springbars from twente(0) to arrive.
> 
> This afternoon I received the shipment from cousinsUK and I made a picture from all of them.
> The straps are harder than the ones from Borealis, i guess they need some time to adjust to the shape of the wrist.
> I personally like the orange, yellow and green the most.


I think its something to keep in mind. I always use some silicone grease on the spring bar if its tight and this makes a huge difference on those rubber type straps.

Good looking straps BTW


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Tom said:


> Funny how the Darth looks much higher on the wrist but in real life is only marginally thicker. Put it on a Isofrane so maybe it will sit a bit lower.


I love/hate that you just put the darth back on my wish list.

thank/damn you sir.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Toshk said:


> Thanks for informative review. So no titanium nitride coated case then?


Seiko Japan confirmed:

Thank you very much for the inquiry about our watch SBBN040.
We confirmed that the case of SBBN040 is titanium nitride-coated, instead of gold-plated. It's not exactly the same as the original, but same type of nitride-coated material.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Entering the dark side of seiko.














MARCELO
____________________


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the Seiko Turtle rubber strap? How do you look it on the 031?


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the Seiko Turtle rubber strap? How do you look it on the 031?


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

It's actually the stock strap from a SBBN033. It's super comfortable and a nice change from the bracelet. The turtle one looks pretty much identical but I'm not sure how they compare in softness. The thing that I prefer about the Seiko strap is it doesn't have that strong vanilla smell like some of the after market options. Otherwise, the BC 284 is another good choice. 


DocJohnnyZ said:


> Is that the Seiko Turtle rubber strap? How do you look it on the 031?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Mreal75 said:


> It's actually the stock strap from a SBBN033. It's super comfortable and a nice change from the bracelet. The turtle one looks pretty much identical but I'm not sure how they compare in softness. The thing that I prefer about the Seiko strap is it doesn't have that strong vanilla smell like some of the after market options. Otherwise, the BC 284 is another good choice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The new turtle and new Tuna straps are the same softness, same material as far as I can tell, really only different in the pattern of the grippy side and the hardware.


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

The lumen on these watches is incredible, but also difficult to explain without seeing it live.


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Oct 10, 2011)

elborderas said:


> The lumen on these watches is incredible, but also difficult to explain without seeing it live.


Agree, most all of the pics do not do it justice and on top of being bright is very long lasting.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Goldie on a borealis green iso.....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X 2


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________________


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________________


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Golden ...


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

These watches have been rock solid......thanx Seiko


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

How would you compare the quality of these watches?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

ulfur said:


> How would you compare the quality of these watches?


 For the price point that each of these watches can be bought, the quality exceeds expectation&#8230;

- The Golden "Solar" Tuna captured the classic looks of the Golden Tuna, and packaged it in a slim, lightweight case, with a power supply that should last years. The case thickness lends itself well to NATO straps.

- The traditional 300M Tuna has a proven history of being a tough watch, but the feel of a precision instrument. It also wears very well for it's perceived size. This is definitely one of those watches that if you have not tried it.... you can't understand what all the fuss is about 

- The 4R36 Tuna gives us hacking and hand winding to a basic automatic movement - no battery changes. The engineered design of the bezel and shroud provides a unique look of new and old Seiko styles.


----------



## Incompass (Jan 9, 2012)

Love my Tuna just need a better dive strap that allows it to sit more comfortable. Awesome watch that is built like a tank and spot on with the time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's it real, or is it Memorex?


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________________


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Lidstar (Dec 12, 2016)

Hey guys,

New to the tuna here.
I just bought 2 new tunas: SBBN031 and SBBN033. For divers, I currently own a Padi Turtle, Green Turtle and Squale Onda Uva.
I will prolly keep 1 tuna and sell the other one. Which one do you think I should keep? the 031 or 033???


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Some pictures of my SBBN033. Love it!


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Leave 033 with the shroud 031 and give foty.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*The new 1978 Anniversary Golden Tuna is a great continuation of the Tuna history!!!







*


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Archangel FX said:


> *The new 1978 Anniversary Golden Tuna is a great continuation of the Tuna history!!!
> 
> View attachment 13501145
> *
> ...


It is indeed!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*A comparison of the 50th Anniversary of Seiko dive watches, with the 40th Anniversary of the Golden Tuna. SBDX014 / S23626







*


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

They both look great, but man, if I had the resources ready I would have that 40th anniversary goldie so fast.


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

I can’t wait to get my sbbn031 back from Seiko Japan. Hopefully I’ll have it within the next few weeks. Until then I’ll have to rely on my mm300 to tie me over... There is no replacement for a tuna. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommyboy8585 (Sep 12, 2018)

Here’s my sbbn031 tuna and my limited edition baby tuna srp233k1


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Simon, if you see this, this is how you do leather on an Emperor!

On a glacier Toshi!

Just messing with ya!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Almost forgot, got a flat wave Seiko strap for my reissue....hardware fits and the strap adds to the vintage look...

Pics from yesterday when I was having my colourblind seniors moment!


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> Almost forgot, got a flat wave Seiko strap for my reissue....hardware fits and the strap adds to the vintage look...
> 
> Pics from yesterday when I was having my colourblind seniors moment!
> 
> ...


Any thoughts on how that one compares to the Bonetto Centurini 284, if you had experience with both. I have the Bonetto and like the feel and style, just wish it was a bit thicker.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

mms said:


> View attachment 13503321
> 
> Marcelo
> _____________


Love the NATO, which one is it?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Red PeeKay said:


> Love the NATO, which one is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I bought from this seller.
ttps://www.ebay.com/itm/PREMIUM-Nato-Watch-Strap-in-SKY-BLUE-with-Polished-Buckle-and-Keepers/163013785218?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&var=462111501674&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________________


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*A picture comparison of the Golden Tuna re-issue and the Golden Solar Tuna... S23626 / SNE498







*


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

My Darth








Enviado desde mi H8314 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

And such a difference in price.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

nsx_23 said:


>


Really digging the reissue.

I like the wrinkled texture of the original's shroud. I've had this on almost every day the past week, since I got it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattPap (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Toshk said:


> Seiko Japan confirmed:
> 
> Thank you very much for the inquiry about our watch SBBN040.
> We confirmed that the case of SBBN040 is titanium nitride-coated, instead of gold-plated. It's not exactly the same as the original, but same type of nitride-coated material.


That's very funny. They didn't put it on the caseback, and when I asked them about exactly the same thing, they told me they didn't release any further information about the coating type other than the information provided on the official website. And I asked the Seiko Japan CS.
Besides, real Titanium Nitride has a very specific color, it isn't a "customizable", and I'm pretty confident that the SBBN040 isn't coated in TiN. Whether it is as hard as DLC or not, I don't know.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



MattPap said:


> That's very funny. They didn't put it on the caseback, and when I asked them about exactly the same thing, they told me they didn't release any further information about the coating type other than the information provided on the official website. And I asked the Seiko Japan CS.
> Besides, real Titanium Nitride has a very specific color, it isn't a "customizable", and I'm pretty confident that the SBBN040 isn't coated in TiN. Whether it is as hard as DLC or not, I don't know.


Not enough spacing amongst the case back writing perhaps...


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

About to join the Tuna club, my SBBN033 is on the way from Japan. It's basically NOS and priced fair, plus with the eBay 15% off coupon I had to jump on it.

I have a pretty skinny wrist 6.25 inches and I've seen pictures of the OEM strap being pretty long with a pretty big tail. I've also heard that it's top heavy (obviously), will this wear well on a NATO? Does anybody have any strap suggestions? I guess I can go through these 813+ pages for some ideas lol....


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

I found the watch to be more top heavy with a nylon type strap vs the oem rubber.

It is a long live end for the stap. Some I hear trim the end but this will remove the embossed emblem at the end of the strap. Nevertheless it can be easily shortened.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________________


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Seiko Scubapro Tuna


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Goldie on Uncle Seiko


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## scoobie (May 23, 2018)

My first Tuna, a SBBN007. Loving it!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*Flying Tuna !! 







*


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> About to join the Tuna club, my SBBN033 is on the way from Japan. It's basically NOS and priced fair, plus with the eBay 15% off coupon I had to jump on it.
> 
> I have a pretty skinny wrist 6.25 inches and I've seen pictures of the OEM strap being pretty long with a pretty big tail. I've also heard that it's top heavy (obviously), will this wear well on a NATO? Does anybody have any strap suggestions? I guess I can go through these 813+ pages for some ideas lol....
> 
> View attachment 13512551


I've had mine on a Bonetto Cinturini rubber deployant (with Strapcode clasp), sharkmesh, endmill bracelet and most recently a Haveston carrier nato.

I love the casual vibe of the Haveston (sorry I'll try to take some pics tomorrow) but the BC rubber is still my favourite, looks badass :-!

The mesh and the bracelet also look pretty cool but after a while all that steel just feels a bit too flashy for my tastes... I think it'd suit the black bezel better.

Other than leather I reckon Tunas look good on almost any strap though, and the best thing is the drilled lugs make changing it up easy!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## Schoenzy (Apr 2, 2014)

Ninja on Isofrane


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

there's a "titanium" (LOL) bracelet for sale - the oem SS bracelet for the 031: https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/fs-...0mr317h0-7c46-0ag0-like-new-tuna-4798583.html


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

Seeing all those tuna is great, I’m still trying to decide which one to get. Both SBDX014 and SBBN look so awesome.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello, where in Europe can I buy seiko sbbn035?


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Good morning from Athens...



















Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Finally took a pic of my 033 on the Haveston today... I like this combo, and it's not too top heavy because the strap only has one layer under the watch, not two like a normal nato strap









I've pretty much been a one watch guy since I bought this Tuna about a year ago. It's funny because it's not really versatile in the classic sense but I'm way past caring what other people think these days... I just like it!


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello, what is the insert bezel in SBBN035?


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

Just received a response from the seller in Japan that they received my 031 from Seiko Japan and that the bezel sound has been improved. The watch has been shipped and is on its way from Japan. I will follow up with more details once I receive and inspect the watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bsn (Apr 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

I asked this in another thread, but really did not get the kind of info I was after, figured I'd ask here - 



1. Which are larger in diameter and taller, the quartz or automatic Tunas?


2. What is the largest diameter and tallest stainless steel Tuna, without going to a spring drive?



Thanks -


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

I asked this in another thread, but really did not get the kind of info I was after, figured I'd ask here - 



1. Which are larger in diameter and taller, the quartz or automatic Tunas?


2. What is the largest diameter and tallest stainless steel Tuna, without going to a spring drive?



Thanks -


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

esg2145 said:


> I asked this in another thread, but really did not get the kind of info I was after, figured I'd ask here -
> 
> 1. Which are larger in diameter and taller, the quartz or automatic Tunas?
> 
> ...


1. Automatic Tunas are larger in both dimensions. Have a look at the links below for actual measurements:
https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDX013
https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBBN025

2. 300m Tunas are the only one made of stainless steel, 600m and 1000m Tunas all have titanium case. 300m Tunas have the smallest measurement of current Tunas:
https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBBN031


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

aalin13 said:


> 1. Automatic Tunas are larger in both dimensions. Have a look at the links below for actual measurements:
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDX013
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBBN025
> 
> ...


Thank you for the help, appreciate it.


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

aalin13 said:


> 1. Automatic Tunas are larger in both dimensions. Have a look at the links below for actual measurements:
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDX013
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBBN025
> 
> ...


Thank you for the help, appreciate it.


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Tuna on a leather. Such versatile watch.


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

traczu said:


> Tuna on a leather. Such versatile watch.


Let's see more pics of this!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

* New Gold vs Old Golden Tuna...







*


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Archangel FX said:


> * New Gold vs Old Golden Tuna...
> 
> View attachment 13531555
> *
> ...


Really love that 600m, and hope that our 1000m reissues wear that well!


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

thrty8street said:


> Let's see more pics of this!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So here is one more


----------



## travisbest (Dec 5, 2017)

Night rock tuna


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

travisbest said:


> Night rock tuna


YES!!! Motorhead and Seiko!!!! LOL   

I wish I could find a bottle of the Roadcrew beer here for my collection, I have only been able to find the Iron Maiden one. 

*MOTORHEAD FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

esg2145 said:


> YES!!! Motorhead and Seiko!!!! LOL
> 
> I wish I could find a bottle of the Roadcrew beer here for my collection, I have only been able to find the Iron Maiden one.
> 
> *MOTORHEAD FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


I was sitting in a bar in downtown Atlanta at about 2:00 am with friends and Lemme sat down at our table and asked if we minded if he joined. It wasn't until we got up to leave at 4:00 that I said it was a pleasure to meet him and he said he was Lemme. I figured out when he died who he was that night. Really humble and incredibly personable. A real social butterfly.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

Robotaz said:


> I was sitting in a bar in downtown Atlanta at about 2:00 am with friends and Lemme sat down at our table and asked if we minded if he joined. It wasn't until we got up to leave at 4:00 that I said it was a pleasure to meet him and he said he was Lemme. I figured out when he died who he was that night. Really humble and incredibly personable. A real social butterfly.


I've heard more than one story about him like that. People who knew him said he was a real gentleman, highly intelligent and well versed. I wonder what he liked if he was in to watches at all?  LOL

From what I understand he was a real WWII memorabilia collector, especially German swords and daggers...........................

"Born to loose, Live to win"


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

esg2145 said:


> I've heard more than one story about him like that. People who knew him said he was a real gentleman, highly intelligent and well versed. I wonder what he liked if he was in to watches at all?  LOL
> 
> From what I understand he was a real WWII memorabilia collector, especially German swords and daggers...........................
> 
> "Born to loose, Live to win"


I don't doubt there are many stories. I met him in the summer of 1996.

I would suspect he'd like these watches:


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

esg2145 said:


> I wonder what he liked if he was in to watches at all?  LOL
> 
> From what I understand he was a real WWII memorabilia collector, especially German swords and daggers...........................


In that case I reckon it'd have to be an original Luftwaffe issued B-Uhr Flieger...









https://monochrome-watches.com/the-history-of-the-pilot-watch-part-five-b-uhr/


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

traczu said:


> So here is one more


That's a very nice band.
Do you still have the link of the shop (and/or model) where you got it?

Thanks


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

Back from the grave...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

elborderas said:


> That's a very nice band.
> Do you still have the link of the shop (and/or model) where you got it?
> 
> Thanks


It is Martu leather strap:

https://www.martuleather.com/store/p75/Vintage_Brown_Pebbled_Leather_Watch_Strap.html

I highly recommend it, it is really well made. Soft and wears comfortable.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Stock seiko strap is either just a tad too tight or a tad too loose....swapped an isofrane on instead.


----------



## r00ski (Oct 7, 2018)

In case you have ever wondered what a blue AR coated sapphire looks like on an SBBN037 "bluna" 

It has become way more of a "summer watch" after this change and I'm not yet convinced I'm going to keep it this way.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Goldie on the factory Seiko strap


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

r00ski you are coming back to Poland? What impressions because I'm thinking about SBBN035.


----------



## r00ski (Oct 7, 2018)

this was actually taken when I was leaving Poland for a short holiday trip to Croatia 
honestly I'm super happy with the sbbn037, it's fun and funky with the blue dial and bezel, and now, with the sapphire, it's really got a blingy attitude.
the lume is super strong, like nothing I've seen before on any other watch, it just glows like crazy and will last you all night. 
I'f you're not a tuna purist and are ok with the stylistic updates (hands, dial, lume pips) you should be satisfied with the 035 for sure


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

.


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

r00ski where did you replace the glass and if you can do it yourself, or better to give to the watchmaker.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Spring drive today


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Here she is fellas, finally arrived from Japan in absolute pristine NOS condition:









Guys, I am just smitten and head over heels right now. I know this is no doubt the honeymoon period but I've only had a "wow, this is the one" moment after seeing and strapping on a watch twice in my life: my Tudor North Flag and the blue dial JLC Reverso Tribute Small Seconds (my dress grail).

The SBBN033 is the third time I've had "that" feeling. My wrist is south of 6.25 inches and finding watches that fit "just right" is challenging for me. I love this watch!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Emporer today.....


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
___________________


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Goldie


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Darth today!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Here she is fellas, finally arrived from Japan in absolute pristine NOS condition:
> 
> View attachment 13544809
> 
> ...


Hell yeah I love my sbbn033 as well... you've got good taste mate :-!


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello, someone was replacing the shroud in sbbn035, whether the screws are screwed tight and what kind of screwdriver you used.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*The low spark of high heeled boys*


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

.


----------



## GonzoAlonso (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi there...I have a Seiko tuna sbbn007, have had it for several years now and have a couple questions...1. I was wondering if there is a place to get the glass changed...and if so, can I get a flat one? The current glass is a bit convex and is kinda easy to mark up... 2. I see some folks have different colored shrouds on theirs. I would love to get a black shroud for mine if they are available...I had an Arnold for 25 years and sold to help buy my Tuna...Wish I could have kept have kept both...Love the forum, great pics...Thanks in advance...


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

GonzoAlonso said:


> Hi there...I have a Seiko tuna sbbn007, have had it for several years now and have a couple questions...1. I was wondering if there is a place to get the glass changed...and if so, can I get a flat one? The current glass is a bit convex and is kinda easy to mark up... 2. I see some folks have different colored shrouds on theirs. I would love to get a black shroud for mine if they are available...I had an Arnold for 25 years and sold to help buy my Tuna...Wish I could have kept have kept both...Love the forum, great pics...Thanks in advance...


I don't think you can get a flat crystal to fit, but you can order a sapphire replacement that is the oem dimensions and it won't scratch. I get mine from Crystal Times. You can replace it yourself or take it to any watchmaker.


----------



## oldman2005 (Feb 13, 2006)

Always wanted the golden Tuna Professional, finally got two


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Here she is fellas, finally arrived from Japan in absolute pristine NOS condition:
> 
> View attachment 13544809
> 
> ...


Nice one bro, congrats, looks great on you, perfect size too..
I feel the same about my recent SBBN031, absolutely smitten, so much so i might buy an older version or the 033 too at one point.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

oldman2005 said:


> Always wanted the golden Tuna Professional, finally got two
> 
> View attachment 13557385


I only get a broken link.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Nice one bro, congrats, looks great on you, perfect size too..
> I feel the same about my recent SBBN031, absolutely smitten, so much so i might buy an older version or the 033 too at one point.


I reckon Darth would be a good match with your 031... I'll probably never do it as I have such a small collection, but sometimes I get tempted by the older SBBN013. Don't get me wrong, the newer Darth is cool too but as I've got a SBBN033 already I figure the older one would give me _slightly _more variety :-d


----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

khd said:


> I reckon Darth would be a good match with your 031... I'll probably never do it as I have such a small collection, but sometimes I get tempted by the older SBBN013. Don't get me wrong, the newer Darth is cool too but as I've got a SBBN033 already I figure the older one would give me _slightly _more variety :-d


Id love one the size of the darth but in silver, ive bought a few darker coated divers and didnt bond with the darker colour on my wrist, found out im just a SS guy when it comes to divers.
I wear some heavy custom silver Navajo cuffs on my right wrist, and wear some pretty big heavy hoop earrings amongst others, so the silver on the left wrist balances things out bro KHD, i need it.
Would be very rare i have less than 300 grams of silver on, and i wear it all to bed too lol, i wear at least 30 grams of silver or surgical steel through each ear to sleep in because i need tools to take em our and couldnt be stuffed lol.
So its all about balance brother K, cant be having silver tones everywhere else and not on my wrist.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Id love one the size of the darth but in silver, ive bought a few darker coated divers and didnt bond with the darker colour on my wrist, found out im just a SS guy when it comes to divers.
> I wear some heavy custom silver Navajo cuffs on my right wrist, and wear some pretty big heavy hoop earrings amongst others, so the silver on the left wrist balances things out bro KHD, i need it.
> Would be very rare i have less than 300 grams of silver on, and i wear it all to bed too lol, i wear at least 30 grams of silver or surgical steel through each ear to sleep in because i need tools to take em our and couldnt be stuffed lol.
> So its all about balance brother K, cant be having silver tones everywhere else and not on my wrist.


Haha now that I can't help picturing you in my minds' eye as some sort of Seiko pirate let me amend my previous advice brother - I reckon you should seek out one of these sweet Limited Edition "One Piece" chronos:



















Not only will it complement your pirate vibe, it'll also give all those LE haters out there the sheets... that's what ye land lubbers call a win-win situation, Yarrrrrrrrrrrr :-!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Some watches I just never get tired of and this is one of them.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

7C46-7009 05/1986


























Marcelo
_____________


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Sorry, BP


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Tuna decision, up for pulling the trigger on a Tuna, 033 or 031 , like the shroud on the 031 along with the SS bracelet, yet I prefer the bezel on the 033.
I’m not a fan of rubber straps but there are plenty of after market choices here .
I was wondering if the 033 with a strapcode super engineer would look to blingy.
I usually just jump straight in when making purchases .
Anyways any Pics of the 033 on a SS bracelet would be appreciated.:-!


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Some watches I just never get tired of and this is one of them.


Which model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

thrty8street said:


> Which model is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SBBN017 with OEM bracelet from the 015.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

trameline said:


> Tuna decision, up for pulling the trigger on a Tuna, 033 or 031 , like the shroud on the 031 along with the SS bracelet, yet I prefer the bezel on the 033.
> I'm not a fan of rubber straps but there are plenty of after market choices here .
> I was wondering if the 033 with a strapcode super engineer would look to blingy.
> I usually just jump straight in when making purchases .
> Anyways any Pics of the 033 on a SS bracelet would be appreciated.:-!


You cant go wrong with either bro, but the ceramic bezel on the 031 is stunning, engraved white markings, the whole thing looks the ducks guts and more traditional than the 033.

Regardless im sure youll be happy either way.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

khd said:


> Haha now that I can't help picturing you in my minds' eye as some sort of Seiko pirate let me amend my previous advice brother - I reckon you should seek out one of these sweet Limited Edition "One Piece" chronos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha!!! id chew my own arm off if i woke up with that on my wrist, yarrrrrrrr!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SD600 for Tuna Tuesday


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Got a unique one for you guys today - freshly delivered from USPS:










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

side profile... tried to get the vertical brushing to come out in the shot but looks I need more practice, with better lighting... but still like this shot. 

View attachment SD.jpg


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> SBBN017 with OEM bracelet from the 015.


I really like this combo. Did you buy the bracelet by itself separately or did you purchase both models?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

thrty8street said:


> I really like this combo. Did you buy the bracelet by itself separately or did you purchase both models?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sourced the bracelet later from an individual who had a brand new one.


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Sourced the bracelet later from an individual who had a brand new one.


Did you find it on this website?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Kinetic pulling the watch duty today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

thrty8street said:


> Did you find it on this website?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't believe so. It's been several years.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

It's also awesome as a desk diver.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

trameline said:


> Tuna decision, up for pulling the trigger on a Tuna, 033 or 031 , like the shroud on the 031 along with the SS bracelet, yet I prefer the bezel on the 033.
> I'm not a fan of rubber straps but there are plenty of after market choices here .
> I was wondering if the 033 with a strapcode super engineer would look to blingy.
> I usually just jump straight in when making purchases .
> Anyways any Pics of the 033 on a SS bracelet would be appreciated.:-!


I have the 033... I find the polished shroud comes off toolish rather than blingy (kind of like the chrome finish on a socket wrench). That being said, I find that it is _a lot_ of steel when I wear it on mesh or a Strapcode endmill bracelet so I prefer it on rubber deployant or nato :-!

Here are some pics of the various straps and bracelets I've tried:














































And last but not least... stock rubber:


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

khd said:


> I have the 033... I find the polished shroud comes off toolish rather than blingy (kind of like the chrome finish on a socket wrench). That being said, I find that it is _a lot_ of steel when I wear it on mesh or a Strapcode endmill bracelet so I prefer it on rubber deployant or nato :-!
> 
> Here are some pics of the various straps and bracelets I've tried:
> 
> ...


Appreciate your help, sadly I cannot see or open the Pictures :think:


----------



## doppleganger (Aug 15, 2018)

khd said:


> Haha now that I can't help picturing you in my minds' eye as some sort of Seiko pirate let me amend my previous advice brother - I reckon you should seek out one of these sweet Limited Edition "One Piece" chronos:
> 
> https://d3ieicw58ybon5.cloudfront.net/ex/610.610/u/b6647c272b6e4a60afa2ddb8721b7af5.jpg[/IMG
> 
> ...


Can't, unsee, this....

If you persist on posting atrocities like this I will have to add you to my "ignore" list.


----------



## JBinSD (Oct 12, 2018)

Hey, do you guys have any feedback on the ability to wear the tuna with a suit? I wear a suit most days, so concerned it may not fit under the cuff. Feedback appreciated, Joel


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

JBinSD said:


> Hey, do you guys have any feedback on the ability to wear the tuna with a suit? I wear a suit most days, so concerned it may not fit under the cuff. Feedback appreciated, Joel


IMG_5622r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

khd said:


> I have the 033... I find the polished shroud comes off toolish rather than blingy (kind of like the chrome finish on a socket wrench). That being said, I find that it is _a lot_ of steel when I wear it on mesh or a Strapcode endmill bracelet so I prefer it on rubber deployant or nato :-!
> 
> Here are some pics of the various straps and bracelets I've tried:
> 
> ...


Cant see your pics bro, just little blue question marks


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

trameline said:


> Appreciate your help, sadly I cannot see or open the Pictures :think:





Cobia said:


> Cant see your pics bro, just little blue question marks


Weird, they're hosted here on WUS and show up when I view the thread... any ideas what might be going on?


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

DP


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

khd said:


> Weird, they're hosted here on WUS and show up when I view the thread... any ideas what might be going on?


I can see them all now, must have been a forum issue, shes a beauty bro, mesh looks good too.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

DP


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

I can see the last one but none of the others . Pity because I would like to have seen the SBBN033 on some bracelets . 
Whilst on the subject of bracelets does The SBBN033 lugs use a 22mm or the 21.5 fitting .
Thanks .


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

trameline said:


> I can see the last one but none of the others . Pity because I would like to have seen the SBBN033 on some bracelets .
> Whilst on the subject of bracelets does The SBBN033 lugs use a 22mm or the 21.5 fitting .
> Thanks .


I just bought the 22mm for mine and it fit perfectly, but some people have reported that it was tight for them.

Here's one more go at posting 033 on endmill... I must say this isn't my favourite combo but it helped my Tuna slide under a cuff during the winter months


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

khd said:


> I just bought the 22mm for mine and it fit perfectly, but some people have reported that it was tight for them.
> 
> Here's one more go at posting 033 on endmill... I must say this isn't my favourite combo but it helped my Tuna slide under a cuff during the winter months
> View attachment 13572233
> ...


Thanks for your efforts getting the Pics. Up, I do like it on the Endmill.|>


----------



## hanbearpig (Aug 14, 2013)

I've officially joined the club with this SD Tuna! I know it's been said many times, and each time I've heard it being said I thought to myself 'yeah yeah yeah...' but MAN!.. pictures do not do justice!


----------



## hanbearpig (Aug 14, 2013)

.


----------



## hanbearpig (Aug 14, 2013)

.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Any thoughts on the violet ocean Darth Tuna? I like the shroud, but I don't think I'd swap my Darth 013 last gen Tuna for it.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ihsansmrks (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Emperor tuna on aged green


----------



## Dazzasarb (Jul 18, 2013)

Found a 015 bracelet for my 033, wasn't sure if I would like it as I am not usually a bracelet guy. I love it!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Ottovonn said:


> Any thoughts on the violet ocean Darth Tuna? I like the shroud, but I don't think I'd swap my Darth 013 last gen Tuna for it.


Material wise, the pink-ish cermet shroud is interesting, color and price however are a bit prohibiting for me (bought an S23626j 1000m golden tuna a while back).


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

JBinSD said:


> Hey, do you guys have any feedback on the ability to wear the tuna with a suit? I wear a suit most days, so concerned it may not fit under the cuff. Feedback appreciated, Joel


A man in a suit rocking a seiko tuna would completely blindside me with respect and bewilderment. I would have so much respect for you dude but then again, I love the damn watch so much think it would go with anything.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Back to the stock strap...didn't get a comfy fit with the isofrane as it didnt curve around my wrist that well.


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

My Tuna Twins


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

ihsansmrks said:


> Darth tuna on aged green


Um, an Emperor, but nice strap!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bumblebee today for me.....


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Fun with Goldie!


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm seriously debating picking up a SBBN013 Darth Tuna but kind of worried about how it will fit on my 6.25 inch wrist.

I love how my 033 wears, is the size and lug-to-lug of the 013 that much bigger? Does anyone with both watches have any side-by-side pics for comparison?



















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> I'm seriously debating picking up a SBBN013 Darth Tuna but kind of worried about how it will fit on my 6.25 inch wrist.
> 
> I love how my 033 wears, is the size and lug-to-lug of the 013 that much bigger? Does anyone with both watches have any side-by-side pics for comparison?
> 
> ...


Well......

I had my bumblebee Darth on earlier, and threw on my 031 as a public service!....man, I am all heart!

So I have a 7.5"ish, flat wrist, obviously a leftie......

As you can see, the 300m Tuna is smaller and sits lower on the wrist, due to:

- lug placement....Darths lugs are "under" the case, whereas the 300m are placed more conventionally....end result is that the Darth sits on your wrist, the 300m wraps more
- Darth is just bigger...52mm L2L and width, due to the underneath lugs......and the 300m is 48mm, however described by many as wearing more like a 44mm....

But it boils down to buying and wearing what you want....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> I'm seriously debating picking up a SBBN013 Darth Tuna but kind of worried about how it will fit on my 6.25 inch wrist.
> 
> I love how my 033 wears, is the size and lug-to-lug of the 013 that much bigger? Does anyone with both watches have any side-by-side pics for comparison?
> 
> ...


it looks good, I have the same size wrists and always thought Tuna was going to be too big. First time I saw Seiko Tunas I thought they were really ugly but they are starting to grow on me and I have tried almost all the other seiko Divers so why not?


----------



## Mister X (May 31, 2017)

Yes it is too big, I also have a 6.25" wrist but I simply don't care. I love the history, heritage, technology and aesthetics of my SBBN025 so I wear and enjoy it often (sorry about the old pic).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hey Maddog1970 - thanks for the pics and your knights. The bumblebee darth looks perfect on your wrist but I'm a full inch circumference below you....it would probably dwarf mine!

I dunno, I really want to buy the 013 and they're getting rare so this is a good opportunity for me to get one but it'll do me no good if it doesn't fit...52mm L2L sounds massive

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

I would love to try one of these in the future



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Mister X said:


> Yes it is too big, I also have a 6.25" wrist but I simply don't care.


Hahah love your attitude man, wear it like a boss!

Do you happen to have any other shots of the watch on your wrist, maybe other angles and pictures showing more of your arm so I can get a better perspective of how it wears?

I'm looking for excuses to buy the 013 lol but 52mm lug to lug sounds too big for my 6.25 inch flat wrist.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister X (May 31, 2017)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Hahah love your attitude man, wear it like a boss!
> 
> Do you happen to have any other shots of the watch on your wrist, maybe other angles and pictures showing more of your arm so I can get a better perspective of how it wears?
> 
> ...


Don't overthink it my friend, worst case scenario you can always flip the watch if you don't like it. I was on the fence somewhat but after trying it at an AD I was sold.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

The bumblebee tuna is such a stunner. I think black/yellow is one of the best color combinations ever


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hung.....my friend, you have been bitten, so just buy one already!

The Darths are a huge step up from what is already a solid 300m Quartz.......the materials, the sapphire.....

Yes they are bigger, but they sit differently on the wrist and with the right strap option, ie not a Nato, they wear really well......


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Haha you guys are such enablers! Yes definitely bitten by the Tuna bug, I've got major Tuna fever and the Orange Arnie I just picked up unfortunately doesn't scratch the itch for a big black Tuna...










Nothing wrong with the Arnie and it's a charming vintage ana-digi with a cool history of its own...but it just doesn't have the heft, wrist presence, lume, manly no-nonsense tooliness (is that even a word) of the SBBN. So now I'm debating between getting the Darth 013 or the Ninja 035....decisions decisions lol










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Haha you guys are such enablers! Yes definitely bitten by the Tuna bug, I've got major Tuna fever and the Orange Arnie I just picked up unfortunately doesn't scratch the itch for a big black Tuna...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I may be so bold as to weigh in on the decision between the 013 and the 035, I'd strongly suggest sticking with the Darth between the two. I've owned both the 025 and 035 and the Darth is much more satisfying, actually it's probably one of the most satisfying watches I've ever owned, the 035 not so much. Of the 300m tunas, I think your 033 is the one to have. Happy to provide more fulsome justification if requested, otherwise just go for the Darth, either the 013 or 025 depending on preference/availability.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

eric198324 said:


> If I may be so bold as to weigh in on the decision between the 013 and the 035, I'd strongly suggest sticking with the Darth between the two. I've owned both the 025 and 035 and the Darth is much more satisfying, actually it's probably one of the most satisfying watches I've ever owned, the 035 not so much. Of the 300m tunas, I think your 033 is the one to have. Happy to provide more fulsome justification if requested, otherwise just go for the Darth, either the 013 or 025 depending on preference/availability.


Had a 035, have a 027.......

The Darths are superior to their 300m cousins.....if you get a ninja tuna now (035), you will just end up selling it later to fund a Darth.....

Save the hassle and buy a Darth now!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> I'm seriously debating picking up a SBBN013 Darth Tuna but kind of worried about how it will fit on my 6.25 inch wrist.
> 
> I love how my 033 wears, is the size and lug-to-lug of the 013 that much bigger? Does anyone with both watches have any side-by-side pics for comparison?
> 
> ...


This 300m is already too big for you, there comes a point where you gotta know where to fold em, the darth will be way too big, will look like youre trying too hard imo.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

I resemble that remark . . . But I don't care. Neither should you.

IMG_5765 by Robert Copple, on Flickr

IMG_5171r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Cobia said:


> This 300m is already too big for you, there comes a point where you gotta know where to fold em, the darth will be way too big, will look like youre trying too hard imo.


I disagree with the size comment regarding the 300m. It's likely the Darth looks a bit big on everyone who wears it, but then again, that's part of the charm and the reason why my wife hates it with the fire of 10,000 burning suns.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> I'm seriously debating picking up a SBBN013 Darth Tuna but kind of worried about how it will fit on my 6.25 inch wrist.
> 
> I love how my 033 wears, is the size and lug-to-lug of the 013 that much bigger? Does anyone with both watches have any side-by-side pics for comparison?
> 
> ...


Check this thread out

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sbbn025-darth-tuna-size-quality-4691109.html


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

eric198324 said:


> I disagree with the size comment regarding the 300m. It's likely the Darth looks a bit big on everyone who wears it, but then again, that's part of the charm and *the reason why my wife hates it with the fire of 10,000 burning suns.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Then it sounds like you made the right choice.


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

RFCII said:


> eric198324 said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree with the size comment regarding the 300m. It's likely the Darth looks a bit big on everyone who wears it, but then again, that's part of the charm and *the reason why my wife hates it with the fire of 10,000 burning suns.[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> I'm seriously debating picking up a SBBN013 Darth Tuna but kind of worried about how it will fit on my 6.25 inch wrist.
> 
> I love how my 033 wears, is the size and lug-to-lug of the 013 that much bigger? Does anyone with both watches have any side-by-side pics for comparison?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Not exactly the watches you seek (SBBN031 and the SBBN040/S23526J1), but in size, those are identical to the 033 (300m) and the 031 (1000m)

Quick dimensions:
SBBN031 - Height: 15.3mm, Width/length: Ø47.5, springbar to springbar: 41mm (more meaningful than lug to lug in this case), crown: Ø7mm
SBBN040 - Height: 16.5mm, Width/length: Ø49.4, springbar to springbar: 37mm, crown: Ø8mm

Due to the 4mm difference in springbar distance is the wearing comfort of the 300m tuna (for me) a lot better than the 1000m tuna.
The bigger distance makes it less top heavy, it's lower and fits the wrist a bit better. The OEM straps are not in use, the steel bracelet with the titanium extendable clasp dug a hole in my wrist, and the silicone rubber strap is nice, comfortable, but it rubs and catches on many things. MN straps for me are sturdy enough and have a very low profile comapred to the steel and rubber that Seiko provides.

According to the site form Seiko, the 033 and the 040 use the same strap, so the weight difference is only 5 grams (the 040 with 120 grams is lighter than the steel 300m version at 125 grams on OEM hardware).

Day to day experience: the 300m is less of a shirtgrabber, it's more rounded, and with the domed hardlex a slightly bot more of a scratch catcher on the crystal, but at the same time, it's much less of a mirror when it comes to reflection. The steel shroud, even with the diashield coating is still suspect to scratches and small dents, even in an office environment (i'm a klutz). The ceramic shroud seems to hold up pretty good, but i've got that watch about 2 months now and worn it about 50% of the time, with the steel one the other 50%, so no real damage/experience yet.

The handset on the newer tunas (the hour arrow and minute bar) is much more legible in darker situations than the older handset, especially with the shiny metal finishing that turns to a near black or bright mirror sheen on certain angles. The lume on the new arrow handset is a clear winner.

For reference, i've got a 19cm/7,5 inch wrist.

Size difference:
















On wrist: (older pictures, probably posted here before)


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

To clarify:

- the 31, 33, 35, 37 and 39 are all 300m Quartz Tuna....they sit lower on the wrist, wearing more like a 44mm.
- the Darths, new and old, so the 15, 25, 27, 29 and yes the 40 (the Goldie reissue is a Darth case), sit up on your wrist , but are all of their 51mm lug2lug.

As others have noted, and I agree 1000%, your money, wear what u want!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Maddog1970 said:


> - the Darths, new and old, so the 15, 25, 27, 29 and yes the 40 (the Goldie reissue is a Darth case), sit up on your wrist , but are all of their 51mm lug2lug.


The gold-colored titanium models predate the black-colored "darth" models, so it makes no sense to call a gold Tuna a darth. If you really wanted to overlook the color, then the darth should be a gold Tuna, not the other way around. It's far simpler and more intuitive to call the gold (rose cold or yellow-gold colored) "gold tuna" and the black sbbn011, 013, and 025 (quartz 1000m) the "darth tuna."

EDIT: this should be required reading with every tuna purchase - https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/the-seiko-tuna-collectors-guide


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

x2


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> To clarify:
> 
> - the 31, 33, 35, 37 and 39 are all 300m Quartz Tuna....they sit lower on the wrist, wearing more like a 44mm.
> - the Darths, new and old, so the 15, 25, 27, 29 and yes the 40 (the Goldie reissue is a Darth case), sit up on your wrist , but are all of their 51mm lug2lug.
> ...


Totally agree with this, your money, buy and wear what you want. Who said a certain wrist can only wear a certain sized watch anyway, were not women here, "do these pants make me look fat" argument is null and void. I buy and wear what I want and I dont give 2 craps about what my peers think about my watches 

BTW Thanks Maddog for the feedback on Gnomon, they are good people and my spring drive "timing instrument" arrived super fast. Customs decided to open it and molested it a bit but besides that it was a good buying experience :-!

Pics, because its a pic thread and I love me some tuna


----------



## doppleganger (Aug 15, 2018)

Hey! Save few for the rest of us dammit!


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

doppleganger said:


> Hey! Save few for the rest of us dammit!


No! Can never have enough tuna


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

korgath_of_barbaria said:


> Totally agree with this, your money, buy and wear what you want. Who said a certain wrist can only wear a certain sized watch anyway, were not women here, "do these pants make me look fat" argument is null and void. I buy and wear what I want and I dont give 2 craps about what my peers think about my watches
> 
> BTW Thanks Maddog for the feedback on Gnomon, they are good people and my spring drive "timing instrument" arrived super fast. Customs decided to open it and molested it a bit but besides that it was a good buying experience :-!
> 
> ...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



cave diver said:


> The gold-colored titanium models predate the black-colored "darth" models, so it makes no sense to call a gold Tuna a darth. If you really wanted to overlook the color, then the darth should be a gold Tuna, not the other way around. It's far simpler and more intuitive to call the gold (rose cold or yellow-gold colored) "gold tuna" and the black sbbn011, 013, and 025 (quartz 1000m) the "darth tuna."
> 
> EDIT: this should be required reading with every tuna purchase - https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/the-seiko-tuna-collectors-guide


Yepper, Tuna chronology is a must read for Seikoholics......what I was trying to do was place the reissued Goldie in the line, not dip back to the original 600m and 1000m that pre-date the Darths.....


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

The darths aren’t the next evolution of the golds, they been available concurrently. They’re two different variants on the 1000m quartz model.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


classic combo!


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks! The Seiko rubber makes the watch so comfortable for its size


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I wonder what the new 300m tuna dials would look like with the old 300m handset... I don't have any problem with the new handset, I just really love the old one. Anyone have anything like that, or tried it?


----------



## doppleganger (Aug 15, 2018)

korgath_of_barbaria said:


> No! Can never have enough tuna


I am going to purchase a Tuna this week so could you please hold off on cornering the market until the end of the month?

If I see "out of stock" before I place my order I will know who to blame.

Don't be a hoarder.


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Testing out my SBBN033 on an "Admiralty Grey" nato from Phoenix Straps. I feel this suits the "steely" look of this model perfectly!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Kohe321 said:


> Testing out my SBBN033 on an "Admiralty Grey" nato from Phoenix Straps. I feel this suits the "steely" look of this model perfectly!


Nice photo! I love the SBBN033. I sold my 015 earlier this year, but found the 033 to be a happy replacement for it.


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

So, this just happen to arrive today, resized and ready for the weekend!

View attachment 13592541


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Caye said:


> So, this just happen to arrive today, resized and ready for the weekend!
> 
> View attachment 13592541
> 
> ...


Love that feeling!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________________


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sgbeskin (Aug 1, 2010)

Last warm days


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Tuna can!


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Calling on all Tuna aficionados for some general guidance. I have professed my love for the Darth Tuna on a number of occasions on this tread. I've owned it once in the past, but due to a lot of *****ing from my wife sold it begrudgingly. Now wife be damned I am on a mission to acquired another Tuna this holiday season. 

My current debate is between the SBBN025 "Darth" and the SBBN033. The Darth is all business from looks down to how it wears, which is part of the appeal but also a slight limitation. I've never owned a 033, but it appears to be slightly more versatile in both the looks and wear department, the cost being it's not quite a bad a**. Also, given the substantial price difference I am wondering if the 033 might be the more prudent choice. 

Can anyone who has owned, or currently own's both watches weigh in on my internal debate? I'd welcome any thoughts or general takeaways on which is the better overall choice.


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Calling on all Tuna aficionados for some general guidance. I have professed my love for the Darth Tuna on a number of occasions on this tread. I've owned it once in the past, but due to a lot of *****ing from my wife sold it begrudgingly. Now wife be damned I am on a mission to acquired another Tuna this holiday season. 

My current debate is between the SBBN025 "Darth" and the SBBN033. The Darth is all business from looks down to how it wears, which is part of the appeal but also a slight limitation. I've never owned a 033, but it appears to be slightly more versatile in both the looks and wear department, the cost being it's not quite a bad a**. Also, given the substantial price difference I am wondering if the 033 might be the more prudent choice. 

Can anyone who has owned, or currently own's both watches weigh in on my internal debate? I'd welcome any thoughts or general takeaways on which is the better overall choice.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> ...So now I'm debating between getting the Darth 013 or the Ninja 035....decisions decisions lol


From your previous posts it sounds like the Darth is your first choice and the Ninja would be the consolation prize. Go with the Darth. This is taking nothing away from the 035 or any of the 300m Tunas, as I've owned a 017 (gifted away but still my favorite Tuna) and I've handled a 035 in person. As impressive as the 300m Tunas are, the Darth is on another level, as it should be. The first time I handled the 035, I loved it and still do.. but all I could think about was the Darth. I think if you get a 035 you'll still wonder about the Darth and others have mentioned it's better to save more now for a little longer to get what you really want versus settling for your second choice as it won't feel the void of a Darth.

I've owned both the 017 and 025 at the same time but don't have comparison pics. I'm not going to lie, the Darth is not small, but is more wearable than it suggests on paper. Most of the wrist shots you see are taken close to the wrist so you don't get an accurate view of how the watch actually looks and the majority of pics tend to look bigger on the wrist than they are. I dug up a couple archived wrist shots. I think the second pic accurately represents how the Darth looks on my 6.8" wrist.



















Hope this helps.

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

eric198324 said:


> ... I am on a mission to acquired another Tuna this holiday season.
> 
> My current debate is between the SBBN025 "Darth" and the SBBN033..


Hey buddy, you crack me up. I feel this Tuna quest of yours has haunted you for a couple years now haha.

I still have my 025 and could probably wrestle my father's 017 away from him for a few hours if you wanted to see both in person.

Personally I feel the 033 would be more versatile, I found myself wearing my 017 more than the Darth. I don't know why, it could be the size and that I tend to prefer SS over black watches. I had also sourced the 015 bracelet which took it to another level.

At the same time there is something about the Darth that you can't quantify. It's simply "bad ass", "the s#!t", and everything else WIS have used to describe it. The Darth doesn't pretend to be anything else but an all purpose driven tool for diving, and can still be worn for so many other things.

You have my info, let's grab a drink and talk watches.

Disclosure: I am not responsible for any marital issues that arise from this. And since your wife has met me, I'll be forced to side with her if confronted in person about your Tuna decision. ?

IG: th3measure


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

TheMeasure said:


> Hey buddy, you crack me up. I feel this Tuna quest of yours has haunted you for a couple years now haha.
> 
> Disclosure: I am not responsible for any marital issues that arise from this. And since your wife has met me, I'll be forced to side with her if confronted in person about your Tuna decision. &#55358;&#56611;
> 
> IG: th3measure


Hey buddy! You're the best! I knew I could count on an accurate and personalized piece of feedback from you.

You've clearly distilled the decision down to the nuts and bolts of the matter. It's all about the trade offs, some you can live with and some that will naw away at you into the wee hours of the night. One always knows what the truth of the matter is, but facing that truth square in the eye is an all to different proposition. Make the hard choice now, or try to deal "it" being just good enough. Some can come to gripes with this compromise, others can't. I think we both know what camp I fall into.

I'll be sure to hit you up. It's been far too long since we've talked watches.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

If you were happy with the fit and size of the darth, the ninja will look very tiny to you. The silver models will look bigger. I love my 007 but when I had a 035 (SAME size) it looked like a toy or a kids watch on me by comparison. Not ragging on the 035, it’s a beauty, but it’s just SO dark black that it shrinks it in appearance.


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

I should really wear this more


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
___________


----------



## milkham (Jun 18, 2018)

I keep thinking I'm done buying watches but being subscribed to this thread was my undoing. I'm really surprised by how small it feels, I haven't sized the bracelet yet, just threw it on a borealis strap.

edit:
Oh i forgot I had a question, I was reading specs on the watches and it seems like the sbbn031 and 033 have longer lug to lug length is that true?


----------



## JMSP1992 (Apr 4, 2014)

milkham said:


> I keep thinking I'm done buying watches but being subscribed to this thread was my undoing. I'm really surprised by how small it feels, I haven't sized the bracelet yet, just threw it on a borealis strap.


I have a 6-6.5" wrist and frequently wear my Darth for many different occasions. It's amazing how such a "huge" watch conforms to my petite wrist. Anyone on the slimmer side who's hungry for Tuna shouldn't be afraid to order one. It'll fit you like a dream.


----------



## JMSP1992 (Apr 4, 2014)

double post


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

milkham said:


> View attachment 13599367
> 
> 
> I keep thinking I'm done buying watches but being subscribed to this thread was my undoing. I'm really surprised by how small it feels, I haven't sized the bracelet yet, just threw it on a borealis strap.
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I have 6.5" wrists and enjoy the 013 Tuna immensely. It's very lightweight on the right strap. I highly recommend installing an SBDX013 Emperor Tuna strap (or the latest Darth Tuna 025 strap). It's perfect on the Darth, edging even an Isofrane strap. It's softer than the default strap that the 013 came with. I also like the looks of the newest Darth, but I like the classic styling of this older model. I also own the 033 and that satisfies my newfound preference for the new handset.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Ottovonn said:


> View attachment 13599519
> 
> 
> I have 6.5" wrists and enjoy the 013 Tuna immensely. It's very lightweight on the right strap. I highly recommend installing an SBDX013 Emperor Tuna strap (or the latest Darth Tuna 025 strap). It's perfect on the Darth, edging even an Isofrane strap. It's softer than the default strap that the 013 came with. I also like the looks of the newest Darth, but I like the classic styling of this older model. I also own the 033 and that satisfies my newfound preference for the new handset.


LOL! Grendel would not be a bad alternative nickname for the Darth.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Ottovonn said:


> View attachment 13599519
> 
> 
> I have 6.5" wrists and enjoy the 013 Tuna immensely. It's very lightweight on the right strap. I highly recommend installing an SBDX013 Emperor Tuna strap (or the latest Darth Tuna 025 strap). It's perfect on the Darth, edging even an Isofrane strap. It's softer than the default strap that the 013 came with. I also like the looks of the newest Darth, but I like the classic styling of this older model. I also own the 033 and that satisfies my newfound preference for the new handset.


LOL! Grendel would not be a bad alternative nickname for the Darth.

Sorry for the double post. Something funky is going on with the forum software.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Appreciate everyone's thoughts on the Darth vs Ninja debate. My deal for a Darth fell through and several auctions I've been following for a Njnja have gone too high for my budget (mid $700s) so I'm just going to kick back and be patient right now. Ah well such is life fellas, ya win some and ya lose some...I've still got the good old reliable 033 to keep me company....here she is on a new OD green NATO (Amazon cheapie) for a military vibe and the lume shot is au naturale from the California sun:


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

That would be the 033, I’m sure you mean..


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

It's so damn photogenic!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Just got an imitation Erika's strap from Ali Express in the mail, and let me tell you right now guys, it's an absolute game changer. The comfort and adjustability is unequalled and it has a cleaner look than a NATO imo, I've never experienced anything like it!










If any of you don't want to drop $60 for an Erika's, these bad boys are only $20 on eBay (look up Sharkey Marine Nationale strap). Mine is from Ali Baba with unbranded hardware but no longer up there for some reason, these Sharkeys are the exact same thing I'm sure but with HIMQ on the hardware (nothing too crazy).










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

Beauty shot. Friend called it "I'm nuts for this watch"









Still enjoying it on original bracelet, fantastically practical with divers extension. If anyone is wondering, 6.75'' wrist, took out 2 links


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I've put the stainless insert back on my SBBN007. It's had a dark SKX007 bezel on it for around or over a year at least.

This watch is relatively diminutive when compared to the SD600 tuna and the Darth, which both get worn by me more often than this one... but this watch seems much larger on my 7.25" wrist with the stainless bezel than the dark bezel.

The size perception that I'm discussing is not evident in the pics below. For one thing the pullover sleeve jacks any comparison up. The phone was slightly closer in the pic today as well, which blows up the watch on the wrist.

I'm not sure it can be depicted in a still photo. It takes movement and angle and dynamic 'life' for me to have concluded this, but it is undeniable for me. The stainless bezel'd tuna seems much bigger to me.

It may be something to consider for the numerous people that are concerned that a tuna may be too big for their wrist.... The SBBN031 and SBBN015 may seem a bit smaller than the SBBN033 and SBBN017.

Just my perception. Others may completely disagree!

Today:










Six weeks ago:


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

That’s been my experience also. In fact I flipped my 035 quickly because it looked way too small after being used to my 007.


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

Well, I for one appreciate that black bezel makes it visually smaller. Dark is slimming


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I think I like the dark bezel better too, but mainly just for appearance. This watch isn't too big or small for me either way. I like it both ways it's a great watch.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Tuna lite with tuna  Golden solar tuna is a very nice watch, at first I thought that it can't be any competition with SBBN031, but at the end I like it maybe even a tiny bit more. Just wish it was "day/date" instead of "date" only..


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

nolte said:


> I've put the stainless insert back on my SBBN007. It's had a dark SKX007 bezel on it for around or over a year at least.
> 
> This watch is relatively diminutive when compared to the SD600 tuna and the Darth, which both get worn by me more often than this one... but this watch seems much larger on my 7.25" wrist with the stainless bezel than the dark bezel.
> 
> ...


I think you might be right, the 033 might look a little bigger with the stainless insert but for some reason ive read a lot of people say the opposite, but im leaning your way.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> I think you might be right, the 033 might look a little bigger with the stainless insert ...


Because bright objects look bigger to the eye, which is also why a Turtle next to the Tuna appears to be so unexpectedly huge. More than because of the overall shape, it's because of the flat, bright areas of the cushion case. As Caye said above: _"Dark is slimming."_



Cobia said:


> ... but for some reason ive read a lot of people say the opposite, but im leaning your way.


That surely is because the steel bezel frames the dial, instantly showing it's true size. The black bezel is a visual extension of the dial, so it looks 'bigger' there.

My take here is that the 031 looks smaller, but more massive. 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Emperor......strangely I find myself wearing this more and more on the factory rubber!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## milkham (Jun 18, 2018)

Have any of you guys sent your tuna to the New Jersey Seiko service center before? Based on serial number my sbbn015 is coming up on 10 years old and I just noticed a slight discoloring of the O on the applied seiko logo that looks like it might be rust so I was thinking about sending it in for new seals and movement service but there are so many horror stories about the place. Everything else looks fine and the watch runs fine as far as I can tell.

actually now that I've got a better photo of it, its not rust colored but something is definitely going on with it
maybe it's not a huge issue, what do you guys think?


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

milkham said:


> ...........but something is definitely going on with it
> maybe it's not a huge issue, what do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 13620219


No opinion on the service center as I have never used it, but as far as the O in Seioko goes: does it bother you? You are right, something is going on there but that is a pretty small detail. To some, it might be a big deal & to others not so much. For me I don't think I would spend any time worrying about it. I would just change out the battery and the case seal and have it water tested sonewhere locally and call it a day


----------



## milkham (Jun 18, 2018)

Nanook65 said:


> No opinion on the service center as I have never used it, but as far as the O in Seioko goes: does it bother you? You are right, something is going on there but that is a pretty small detail. To some, it might be a big deal & to others not so much. For me I don't think I would spend any time worrying about it. I would just change out the battery and the case seal and have it water tested sonewhere locally and call it a day


Honestly I can barely tell it's there on the O part with the naked eye, the other patches I couldn't see at all until i was going in close with the camera. I checked around on the rest of the dial and the hands, its only the logo that has the problem. Originally I was panicking because I thought it was rust but now I don't know.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Tuna 033!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

The minute hand is lagging.

Can't help myself, it is the first thing I look at.

Incorrect setting drives me nuts.

Nice pic, I have the 033 also.


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

The minute hand is lagging.

Can't help myself, it is the first thing I look at.

Incorrect setting drives me nuts.

Nice pic, I have the 033 also.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Lume at sunrise*


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Boomerdw said:


> The minute hand is lagging.
> 
> Can't help myself, it is the first thing I look at.
> 
> ...


If that drives you nuts, if you look closely at the 6 o'clock, the chapter ring is misaligned. I've come to accept my Tuna as it is, flaws and all. :-d

(That said, I won't tolerate any more pricey Seikos with visual defects.)


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

You can correct the “lag” yourself. The misalignment *might* be fixed by turning the chapter ring 180 degrees.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

milkham said:


> Have any of you guys sent your tuna to the New Jersey Seiko service center before? Based on serial number my sbbn015 is coming up on 10 years old and I just noticed a slight discoloring of the O on the applied seiko logo that looks like it might be rust so I was thinking about sending it in for new seals and movement service but there are so many horror stories about the place. Everything else looks fine and the watch runs fine as far as I can tell.
> 
> actually now that I've got a better photo of it, its not rust colored but something is definitely going on with it
> maybe it's not a huge issue, what do you guys think?
> ...


Its not rust, theres nothing to rust, its the surface shine coming off, that would be classed as patina on older watches.
Id not worry about it at all, just some character, will happen to them all.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

sbbn042









Out all day, and found this waiting on my door step.....late here (or is that early?), so not a great pic......more to come!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2er


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Maddog1970 said:


> sbbn042
> 
> View attachment 13629073
> 
> ...


Hah - I knew it - had to be - well done Maddog - really pleased for you - its a beauty and I love that subtle violet hue - wear in good health - pax


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Last gen Darth Tuna


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
____________


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Simon said:


> Hah - I knew it - had to be - well done Maddog - really pleased for you - its a beauty and I love that subtle violet hew - wear in good health - pax


Thanks Simon....

I cannot overstate how much I love my Bumblebee, and had been seriously looking at a 025 for a while.....then got distracted by the 040 and moved on.
When the 042 started to show I was really interested, and loved the difference over the 025s straight black pallett.

In person, much like a lot of seikos recent offerings, the light plays a role in the "colour".......the viloet is amazing, turning almost black in some lights and very vibrant in others.

In the end, I am a sucker for a tuna, particularly the Quartz 1000m ones!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2 again


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My 1000m Quartz gang, and some outside shots of the 042 on an Uncle Seiko, plus a lume shot.....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Throwing a doggy pic in for the obligatory double post gremlin


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

I know that on my GS as well as the Tuna 033 I have to set the minute hand dead on and start the movement with the seconds hand about 10 seconds early, IE hour, minute and then the second at 10 tell 12. Start the movement at 10 till 12. This way when the minute hand in dead on the seconds hand will hit 12.

If I set minute and seconds hand say at the top 12 the minute hand will not aline with the seconds until 10 seconds after the 12.


----------



## oakwood (Feb 22, 2018)

Boomerdw said:


> I know that on my GS as well as the Tuna 033 I have to set the minute hand dead on and start the movement with the seconds hand about 10 seconds early, IE hour, minute and then the second at 10 tell 12. Start the movement at 10 till 12. This way when the minute hand in dead on the seconds hand will hit 12.
> 
> If I set minute and seconds hand say at the top 12 the minute hand will not aline with the seconds until 10 seconds after the 12.


Lol, I figured out this exact same thing for my SBBN031.
It's like the movement waits 10 seconds before powering the minute hand after hacking.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Sideways crownview of my seachickens.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> My 1000m Quartz gang, and some outside shots of the 042 on an Uncle Seiko, plus a lume shot.....
> .....


MD I'd guess (as you probably would as well?) that this 042 gives us a pretty good idea of what to expect on the next round of tuna when they sunset the SBBN026 et al.

Pic thread:


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

nolte said:


> MD I'd guess (as you probably would as well?) that this 042 gives us a pretty good idea of what to expect on the next round of tuna when they sunset the SBBN026 et al.
> 
> Pic thread:
> 
> ...


Well, I for one, have been very pleased with seikos stuff this year.....from the STO turtle, golden tuna reissue, and the SBDX021......

The 1000m Quartz have to be the grad-and-go champs, IMHO anyway, as I could just never love the 300m offerings.

Oh and I tried.....had a Ninja 035, a PADI 039 and a 031.....in the end I thought the y wore to small and the hardlex distortion and reflectivness (is that a word?) just drove me nuts!

So I, for one am happy to see what 2019 brings,


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*toc-toc-toc* ... My Tuna is looking for company. 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> *toc-toc-toc* ... My Tuna is looking for company.
> 
> View attachment 13635463
> 
> ...


Welcome to the orgy!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Welcome to the orgy!


Thx, mate! b-)|>

Yeah, let's rock ...









'n' roll!











Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Haven't taken it off yet.....









Well, except for the pic...you know what I mean!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2many....


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Thx, mate! b-)|>
> 
> Yeah, let's rock ...
> 
> ...


Awesome!

What strap?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

kriiiss said:


> Awesome!
> 
> What strap?


Thank you!

It's the black one from this newly released series of 3-ring-single pass Zulustraps from Blushark: blusharkstraps.com/collections/3-ring-single-pass.

I left a review on the site and if you want to see how it looks on a Turtle, I have three pictures with that strap in my SRP775-thread, these ones:

#1424

#1422

#1434

All pics as usual 1600 px wide, so can zoom in to see more detail.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

kriiiss what is this for your belt?


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## bsn (Apr 5, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Thx, mate! b-)|>
> 
> Yeah, let's rock ...
> 
> ...


Very nice band pairing! What is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

bsn said:


> Very nice band pairing! What is it?


Thx! See #8366 (three posts above).

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

After more than two months considerations about the size, I finally made up my mind. Keeping it forever!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

So Tuna:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

042


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2many


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

oakwood said:


> Lol, I figured out this exact same thing for my SBBN031.
> It's like the movement waits 10 seconds before powering the minute hand after hacking.


Exactly..


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Toshk said:


> After more than two months considerations about the size, I finally made up my mind. Keeping it forever!


Looks just right on you, if I'm being honest.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

It feels right too. So comfortable.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

just love the colors on this thing.....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

It seems to me it's more copper than pink for that cermet shroud.
And unfortunately way out of budget at the moment for me.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

CADirk said:


> It seems to me it's more copper than pink for that cermet shroud.
> And unfortunately way out of budget at the moment for me.


One of those "depends on the light...."

Purple, copper, bronze......black even at times


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ye olde double posty


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> One of those "depends on the light...."
> 
> Purple, copper, bronze......black even at times


And always very special! b-)|>

--

My Tuna Sunday:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## 24jewels (Sep 2, 2018)

This is my first Seiko Tuna. The build quality seems very nice and solid. I have the copper (?) shield color variant. It was the only Tuna Ref. available at the time


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Chiming in with an older one.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

24jewels said:


> This is my first Seiko Tuna. The build quality seems very nice and solid. I have the copper (?) shield color variant. It was the only Tuna Ref. available at the time
> View attachment 13650003


Violet Ocean is what Seiko are calling this One........for me, a Tuna is a Tuna.....love 'em all!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Still adore this Tuna. I was very hesitant about picking this one up a few months ago, but the polished shroud adds a nice pop to the watch. I oddly like it a lot.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



MattPap said:


> That's very funny. They didn't put it on the caseback, and when I asked them about exactly the same thing, they told me they didn't release any further information about the coating type other than the information provided on the official website. And I asked the Seiko Japan CS.
> Besides, real Titanium Nitride has a very specific color, it isn't a "customizable", and I'm pretty confident that the SBBN040 isn't coated in TiN. Whether it is as hard as DLC or not, I don't know.


More from them:

Thank you very much for the question.
We'd like to confirm the materials used for SBBN040 as follows.

Hands: Brass
Mid-case: Titanium
Case back: Titanium
Outer-case: Ceramic
Bezel: Stainless steel
Crown: Titanium


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Ottovonn said:


> ...
> ...
> Still adore this Tuna. I was very hesitant about picking this one up a few months ago, but the polished shroud adds a nice pop to the watch. I oddly like it a lot.





therion said:


> ...


Hey,

could you guys please just stop posting? I really had a hard time deciding between the 031 and 033 and now I so love this damn Tuna thing so much, that I'd almost would like to get another. And the 033 is so beautiful too! :-!

My 031:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey,
> 
> could you guys please just stop posting? I really had a hard time deciding between the 031 and 033 and now I so love this damn Tuna thing so much, that I'd almost would like to get another. And the 033 is so beautiful too! :-!
> 
> ...


Haha sorry! But I can't.

That said, don't second guess yourself. The 031 is equally beautiful. From personal experience, I wouldn't recommend getting a near identical watch. I do recommend, however, picking up another Tuna! If you haven't already, consider the 1000m line. I also had the automatic Emperor Tuna but I found that watch perhaps a bit more than my limit with big Tunas. The Darth Tuna is just perfect and a smidge larger than the 300m. A Darth SBBN013/25 and a 300m Tuna is a perfect combo -- one's more versatile and the other more tool watch.

By the way, that's a beautiful pic of the 031. Sometimes it's hard to photograph these Tunas due to the domed crystal, but you've nailed it.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Haha and thank you, Otto! b-)

I do not really consider the 033, it was more meant as a compliment from my side. But I really appreciate your good advice! You got a point here. Should I ever go darth, I would surely consider the 013 with my 031 or a 013/25 with the 033. The 031 with the 025 would be black and even more black. Your combi is perfect in that regard!

Btw ...



Ottovonn said:


> I do recommend, however, picking up another Tuna!


|>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Took the Emperor to pry the 042 off my wrist.....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Double


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Haha and thank you, Otto! b-)
> 
> I do not really consider the 033, it was more meant as a compliment from my side. But I really appreciate your good advice! You got a point here. Should I ever go darth, I would surely consider the 013 with my 031 or a 013/25 with the 033. The 031 with the 025 would be black and even more black. Your combi is perfect in that regard!
> 
> ...


Not just black Darth cased 1000m out there!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> Not just black Darth cased 1000m out there!
> 
> ...


Yeah! While wondering which Tuna I will go with I went backwards through this thread and must confess, that the Darths are actually the first black watches ever that appeal to me. b-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey,
> 
> could you guys please just stop posting? I really had a hard time deciding between the 031 and 033 and now I so love this damn Tuna thing so much, that I'd almost would like to get another. And the 033 is so beautiful too! :-!
> 
> ...


 LOL! i wouldnt be surprised at all if you start posting pics of an 033 youve found super cheap lol, great to see you enjoying your new tuna so much bro.


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Ottovonn said:


> Haha sorry! But I can't.
> 
> That said, don't second guess yourself. The 031 is equally beautiful. From personal experience, I wouldn't recommend getting a near identical watch. I do recommend, however, picking up another Tuna! If you haven't already, consider the 1000m line. I also had the automatic Emperor Tuna but I found that watch perhaps a bit more than my limit with big Tunas. The Darth Tuna is just perfect and a smidge larger than the 300m. A Darth SBBN013/25 and a 300m Tuna is a perfect combo -- one's more versatile and the other more tool watch.
> 
> ...


You've read my mind. I am working toward that exact combination, a 33 and 25, slightly dressy combined with all business.

Here's a quick shot of my 033.















Somehow I've already managed to scratch the crystal on my 033. If anyone can direct me to where I can pick up a replacement, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

^

That really sucks. From your pics, I can't see a scratch, but I know that they can be hard to spot sometimes. I'm not sure if he's still selling, but years ago I bought from a seller named Harold, AKA Yobokies. I think he sells aftermarket crystals for the Tuna. I hope others can chime in as to whether Harold is still selling parts.

By the way, if you pick up the 025, I'm sure you'll enjoy it. I think the Darth + 300m model combo is a great two Tuna collection.

*edit*

I found a site from another member's post that looks promising. You might be able to source a crystal at Crystal Times.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Yes, crystal Times has them. I’ve bought two from them. The AR option really does wonders for the dial, to say nothing of the sapphire itself.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

eric198324 said:


> Somehow I've already managed to scratch the crystal on my 033. If anyone can direct me to where I can pick up a replacement, that would be much appreciated.


I couldn't find it in the specs at Crystal Times, but should you want an AR coating at all, I would check if these sapphires are coated both sides. If so, then beware, I think the coating on the outside will scratch also easily. I would opt for only single-coated (inside) or no AR as an replacement for the default hardlex.

But our experts here will surely chime in. |>



Cobia said:


> LOL! i wouldnt be surprised at all if you start posting pics of an 033 youve found super cheap lol,...


Well, bro, you know me too well, but it won't happen. Though my stock is small, I'm really full with great watches. I'm think I'm done now. But I like the darth Tunas. :-!



Cobia said:


> ... great to see you enjoying your new tuna so much bro.


As you know, it's impossible not to love it. Besides how unique and likeable funny the watch as an object is and how amazing the movement is, I'm totally surprised about the overall finish and how straight this thing communicates quality. b-)

As you wear your's on the bracelet, this one's for you:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Ottovonn said:


> ^
> 
> That really sucks. From your pics, I can't see a scratch, but I know that they can be hard to spot sometimes. I'm not sure if he's still selling, but years ago I bought from a seller named Harold, AKA Yobokies. I think he sells aftermarket crystals for the Tuna. I hope others can chime in as to whether Harold is still selling parts.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the recommendation for Crystal Times, which will likely be where I source a replacement crystal. For now I'll just live with the minor imperfection. After all this is a tool watch, it's meant to accumulate a bit of wear and tear.

I've just order the Darth. I am hoping it will arrive next week. I agree with your sentiments, they should make a fantastic two Tuna collection. Can't wait to be back in black.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

nolte said:


> ...


One of those pictures where I always think the affiliate link is missing. 

Beautiful!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bumblebee Darth today.....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Double trouble


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> One of those pictures where I always think the affiliate link is missing.
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bernd!


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

So I am still trying to find a black bezel for my SBBN 033 7C46 AOGO.

Ceramic is preferred but at this point would entertain something else.

Thanks for any leads. I tired a few sources already mentioned and came up empty.

When shopping I get confused when the bezel is referenced for another model and working for the SBBN 033.


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

*looking for Black bezel for Tuna 033*

So I am still trying to find a black bezel for my SBBN 033 7C46 AOGO.

Ceramic is preferred but at this point would entertain something else.

Thanks for any leads. I tired a few sources already mentioned and came up empty.

When shopping I get confused when the bezel is referenced for another mode, usually the SKX007 and working for the SBBN 033.

I guess what I am really after is just a black insert if possible with this model.

I imagine the whole bezel would be pricer.


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey guys! 

Been going through lots of the pics here and I'm sold on the Tuna! 

I'm currently torn between the 1000m 025 and the 300m 035.

Basically is the biggest difference price? Alot of what I have read seems like they are close in size but the 025 is taller. 

Not sure if I can get someone to do some legwork and give me the size of the bezel on the 025?
I know it's full dimensions but trying to visualize how wide at its bezel before the shroud. 

Kind regards guys!


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Double post


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

weirdestwizard said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Been going through lots of the pics here and I'm sold on the Tuna!
> 
> ...


Without question go with the "Darth" SBBN025 over the 035. I've owned both, currently own the SBBN033 and have just ordered a SBBN025. The Darth is one of the most satisfying watches I've ever owned and look forward to owning it again. I doubt anyone following this thread will suggest you purchase the SBBN035 over the Darth.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

eric198324 said:


> Without question go with the "Darth" SBBN025 over the 035. I've owned both, currently own the SBBN033 and have just ordered a SBBN025. The Darth is one of the most satisfying watches I've ever owned and look forward to owning it again. I doubt anyone following this thread will suggest you purchase the SBBN035 over the Darth.


Darth all day....
I have owned a 031.035 and 039 300m Quartz.....emphasis on the past tense.....
I found the curved hardlex hard to live with, and as a big guy, the size was on the small side for me....

The Darths are bigger, have sapphire and having concealed lugs, and just plain wear better IMHO.

I have a Bumblebee, Goldie reissue and a 042 - and unlike the 3 300$, these will be keepers..


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

weirdestwizard said:


> Not sure if I can get someone to do some legwork and give me the size of the bezel on the 025?
> I know it's full dimensions but trying to visualize how wide at its bezel before the shroud.
> 
> Kind regards guys!


Is this what your're asking?










SBBN035 would be the same size as the SBBN007 on the right.


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

lol well that sold me even more!

Your Bumblebee there Maddog, any chance I could trouble you for the dimensions of the bezel? hate to ask but trying to get a sense of size.

Doubt I can see any issues with size but nice to get a "feel" for it before I go ahead an order (which I am having to hold myself back).

Only other thing to consider is where to buy from. Any suggestions? 

I have bought through Gnomon and had a great experience there


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Nolte thats awesome thanks!

I was hoping for a # figure in mm from the outside of the bezel (say 45min to 15min) just to compare to watches at home. 
Silly request sorry!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Here the same three watches as the pic above on my wrist in the same order FWIW:




























A little bit of angle and distance variation in the pics...


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Your the man Nolte!!! Thanks you for the pics

While I am already buggin you, any regrets or things you would have also considered with the Darth?


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

weirdestwizard said:


> lol well that sold me even more!
> 
> Your Bumblebee there Maddog, any chance I could trouble you for the dimensions of the bezel? hate to ask but trying to get a sense of size.
> 
> ...


Gnomon! Anders is the man. I just ordered my Darth from him today.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Darth is prolly the one watch that I will never be without. Favorite tuna. If I had an older one I'd prolly baby that one because they're just not sold anymore but this current model is really the most beater of an analog watch that have. 
Any time I'm doing anything working on my property where there is dirt/mud/rocks/sod etc it's on my wrist. 
It's super easy to clean under the bezel... You just unscrew and remove the shroud and the bezel just lifts off. The 300m tunas you have to remove the shroud then actually still pry the bezel off. 
The ceramic shroud is really hard to scratch. You eventually will if you use it hard but it's crazy how much grindage it takes without looking like it.

So yeah I know it's supposed to be a diver and I have several watches that I wear in the water but this is my hard use watch. (I do not have a gshock.)

To me it's the ultimate tuna.


weirdestwizard said:


> Your the man Nolte!!! Thanks you for the pics
> 
> While I am already buggin you, any regrets or things you would have also considered with the Darth?


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the note Nolte! 

It's going to happen I'm thinking! I'll update once the trigger has been pulled and add mandatory pictures! 

Looking forward to joining the club


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

weirdestwizard said:


> Nolte thats awesome thanks!
> 
> I was hoping for a # figure in mm from the outside of the bezel (say 45min to 15min) just to compare to watches at home.
> Silly request sorry!


Sorry I didn't see this.
The bezel is about 42mm wide and the shroud is about 49mm wide at it's widest point.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My "tuna only" week continues with my Spring Drive 600


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to those that are feasting today.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

While others had turkey for Thanksgiving, I had tuna.


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: looking for Black bezel for Tuna 033*



Boomerdw said:


> So I am still trying to find a black bezel for my SBBN 033 7C46 AOGO.
> 
> Ceramic is preferred but at this point would entertain something else.
> 
> ...


Funny you ask this, as I have an SBBN033 and was thinking of doing the same thing. Swapping out the entire bezel assembly with OEM is too costly. Better off flipping and buying an SBBN031 or just replacing the insert.

I believe SKX007 bezels can fit (can someone confirm?), but I've found this from Harold (yobokies) which looks pretty nice. I've asked him to see if he has any in stock.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Easy to swap the inserts, not so easy the bezel, but can be done with little work and thinner gasket (0,40MM). Check well how will look like (compared with the glass height), I had to reverse the mod because the DD aftermarket sapphire was to hight than the insert. The tuna has to have the glass protected by the bezel/insert fom my taste.
Here the simple swap of a tuna insert in a skx bezel in one of my TST :-!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to those that are feasting today.


Is that an SBBN015 bracelet?

Also, still with this one. Can't beat quartz for grab and go.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

GTR83 said:


> Is that an SBBN015 bracelet?
> 
> Also, still with this one. Can't beat quartz for grab and go.
> 
> ...


Yes that's the OEM bracelet from the 015.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

TGIF!

Last day of my Tuna week, with the 042 Violet Ocean....


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> Yes that's the OEM bracelet from the 015.


That's awesome, I've been looking for one myself although it's a bit on and off since I'm concerned that it would turn out to be less comfortable than the Turtle silicone strap I'm wearing the 017 on now.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

GTR83 said:


> That's awesome, I've been looking for one myself although it's a bit on and off since I'm concerned that it would turn out to be less comfortable than the Turtle silicone strap I'm wearing the 017 on now.
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Honestly the bracelet is just as comfortable imo as the Turtle rubber, which is the same one I use.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> Honestly the bracelet is just as comfortable imo as the Turtle rubber, which is the same one I use.


Thanks for the input, will consider. Right now I'm looking at an unused one from Japan, but asking price is 40,000 JPY which is very expensive in my opinion... That's pretty much more than half of the price I paid for the 017.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



GTR83 said:


> Thanks for the input, will consider. Right now I'm looking at an unused one from Japan, but asking price is 40,000 JPY which is very expensive in my opinion... That's pretty much more than half of the price I paid for the 017.
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Ouch! Think I paid $200 for mine a couple of years ago.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Quite surprised to learn you can get Adobe Lightroom for free for the iPad. Thought this came out pretty good for an iPad photo plus a couple of tweaks -










It helps that the subject is such a looker


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, I'm soon to be a member of this club. Just placed my order with Seyia for the SBBN031. He had it on sale at the lowest price I could find anywhere with an additional 5% black Friday discount on top of that, including free shipping. I've been lusting after one of these forever and couldn't stop myself from pulling the trigger at the price I got it for. Pictures to come after I receive it. No shipping notification yet but it's only 5:24 am in Japan as I write this.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

rcorreale said:


> Well, I'm soon to be a member of this club.


Bravo and Happy Tuna Sunday! b-)|>









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Bravo and Happy Tuna Sunday! b-)|>
> 
> View attachment 13667857
> 
> ...


Beautiful picture my friend, Bravo!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
____________


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

I have been a big fan of the Tuna for a long time.
After the sbbn015, a 7549 7009 and the golden tuna reissue, I added this one to the collection









Seiko 6159 7010 Grandfather Tuna from June 1975.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

joins said:


> I have been a big fan of the Tuna for a long time.
> After the sbbn015, a 7549 7009 and the golden tuna reissue, I added this one to the collection
> 
> View attachment 13670725
> ...


Amazing picture!! I am speechless...!!

Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

To anyone who cares, relojesdemoda.com has the new Darth LE with the Cermet or whatever bronze colored ceramic shroud for 2116€.

That’s significantly better than anywhere I’ve seen.

I have bought three watches there and recommend them. Great online vendor. Located in Spain.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

joins said:


> I have been a big fan of the Tuna for a long time.
> After the sbbn015, a 7549 7009 and the golden tuna reissue, I added this one to the collection
> 
> View attachment 13670725
> ...


Absolutely fantastic. It's surprising that there is still someone willing to part with the Grandpa, but more power to you. I'm interested in the quartz reissue myself (sorry for the quick pics), this was in my local AD. I have a newfound appreciation for quartz divers due to these tunas.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

So much for my "figuring out a rotation", Tuna Tuesday arrives and what calls my name?


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Well it happened guys, couldn't be happier.

Thanks for all the advice and support!









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Wish mine would hurry up and get here. Ordered from Seiya and the last tracking update I received was two days ago and was worded “Pre-Shipment, origin post is preparing shipment “ and nothing since then. Is there usually such a long lag in between tracking updates or should I be worried? Anyone with experience purchasing from Seiya care to chime in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irish0625 (Mar 10, 2013)

I order my SBBN 33 on Monday and it's looking like I will get it by the end of the week!


rcorreale said:


> Wish mine would hurry up and get here. Ordered from Seiya and the last tracking update I received was two days ago and was worded "Pre-Shipment, origin post is preparing shipment " and nothing since then. Is there usually such a long lag in between tracking updates or should I be worried? Anyone with experience purchasing from Seiya care to chime in?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

irish0625 said:


> I order my SBBN 33 on Monday and it's looking like I will get it by the end of the week!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Apparently I spoke a couple of hours too soon as I just received an update stating my item was processed through the USPS New York facility and since I'm in CT I'm expecting it tomorrow or Friday at the latest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

weirdestwizard said:


> Well it happened guys, couldn't be happier.
> ...





irish0625 said:


> I order my SBBN 33 on Monday and it's looking like I will get it by the end of the week!





rcorreale said:


> Apparently I spoke a couple of hours too soon as I just received an update stating my item was processed through the USPS New York facility ...


Wow, three new Tunas in da house! :-!



rcorreale said:


> ... and since I'm in CT I'm expecting it tomorrow or Friday at the latest.


Coming soon to your local theater:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

oldfatherthames said:


> Wow, three new Tunas in da house! :-!
> 
> Coming soon to your local theater:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the "hold over" pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milkham (Jun 18, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> Apparently I spoke a couple of hours too soon as I just received an update stating my item was processed through the USPS New York facility and since I'm in CT I'm expecting it tomorrow or Friday at the latest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't underestimate the USPS's capacity to disappoint


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

milkham said:


> Don't underestimate the USPS's capacity to disappoint


Well, as of 5:07 this morning it departed the USPS Hartford, CT facility so at least it's getting close.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Closest I've come to owning a Seiko Tuna is a Deep Blue with a Seiko engine (VX43) and a shrouded bezel.
It's a knockoff of a real Tuna and no 6R15 (if you what movement that is?)
Maybe one o these days?

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

arogle1stus said:


> Closest I've come to owning a Seiko Tuna is a Deep Blue with a Seiko engine (VX43) and a shrouded bezel.
> It's a knockoff of a real Tuna and no 6R15 (if you what movement that is?)
> Maybe one o these days?
> 
> X Traindriver Art


Quartz tuna are 7C46, Emperor has the 8L35 auto.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

rcorreale said:


> Well, as of 5:07 this morning it departed the USPS Hartford, CT facility so at least it's getting close.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, the joy of following the tracker!

I have my last purchase of 2018 (non-Seiko) coming today via DHL.......

Is is a bad thing when you and the courier driver are on 1st name terms?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Maddog1970 said:


> Ah, the joy of following the tracker!
> 
> I have my last purchase of 2018 (non-Seiko) coming today via DHL.......
> 
> Is is a bad thing when you and the courier driver are on 1st name terms?


It all depends on how you look at it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

My Tuna....SBBN031

Finally arrived a couple of hours ago. I took my time sizing it, 3 links out and micro adjust 3 holes in for a nice snug fit on my 7" wrist, just the way I like it.

Seconds hand hits the markers but the bezel is very slightly out of alignment. No where near the amount it looks in the picture (due to angle), but it is noticeable on close inspection. Oh well, it is what it is, I'll get used to it.

Not much else I can say other than what's already been said here many times over. It's all true. Looking forward to logging many years with this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Congrats on the new piece! Looks awesome!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Meant to post this one instead of the one above which is a duplicate.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



rcorreale said:


> My Tuna....SBBN031





rcorreale said:


> ...





rcorreale said:


> ...


I don't know exactly why I think so, but I have a feeling you like your new Tuna. 

It's not too shabby, isn't it!









Have a great weekend everybody!
Bernd


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



oldfatherthames said:


> I don't know exactly why I think so, but I have a feeling you like your new Tuna.
> 
> It's not too shabby, isn't it!
> 
> ...


You're very perceptive! Yes it's very nice for sure and so different from all the other watches out there which is what I like the most about it I think. Have a great weekend yourself.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



oldfatherthames said:


> I don't know exactly why I think so, but I have a feeling you like your new Tuna.
> 
> It's not too shabby, isn't it!
> 
> ...


You're very perceptive! Yes it's very nice for sure and so different from all the other watches out there which is what I like the most about it I think. Have a great weekend yourself.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

You know what, I think the SBBN031 look (diashield coating, the bling, the new hands and the markers) are starting to grow on me... But I still hope I can keep this well beaten SBBN017 forever.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_5892 by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Wrong thread. Please disregard.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

My Tuna Sunday:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> My Tuna Sunday:
> 
> View attachment 13688367
> 
> ...


Bernd, your acquisition has been a blessing for everyone desperate for pictures of the SBBN031!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

DocJohnnyZ said:


> Bernd, your acquisition has been a blessing for everyone desperate for pictures of the SBBN031!


Thank you so much! b-)

Really love this Tuna, so much so, that for the first time ever I expected my Sub to stop in the last weeks due to too less wristtime. But it's ticking so bravely along, that I'm sure it is working way beyond it's power reserve to remind me how much she loves me. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## irish0625 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm just over the moon, everything they say about this watch is true! More pictures to come 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hbr245b (Mar 26, 2015)

SBBN015 on my wrist for the last few days









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> My Tuna Sunday:
> 
> View attachment 13688367
> 
> ...


I just felt another tingle in the loins......


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I believe this is the watch they'll be prying off my cold dead arm when the time comes. My apologies for the morbidity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________________


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

mms said:


> ...


Adorable, really! b-)|>

--

When I made Sunday's picture I had one shot where the flash failed to release and I was about to delete it. But then I thought 'hey, it has some potential'.

So here's my accidental lumeshot:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> Adorable, really! b-)|>
> 
> --
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.
Nice picture!!! Congratulations.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> Adorable, really! b-)|>
> 
> --
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.
Nice picture!!! Congratulations.


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

Grandfather tuna, still going strong.


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

x2 ☹


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Back to a tuna today after stepping out with another for the last week! Shame on me....


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Put my Tuna on today to end the day. Gotta get the charge up to Full.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Good day All,

First post here on this forum, though have posted a few pics over the past 3+ years on the MM300 thread. Did not want to start a new thread so hope the below recounting of the thought/buying process is acceptable here. Apologies for the long post (does have a happy ending!) and the crappy smartphone pictures. The bright store lights do not help at all for taking pictures on a smartphone. Hopefully better ones will follow soon.

I have been looking at Tunas for about 4 years now but initially felt they were too big & chunky for me. Hence about 3 & half years ago I opted to go for a new SBDX001 (MM300). I actually started looking at Shogun at a first decent Seiko automatic in titanium but after lurking through the various 'official' threads my heart was set on the MM300 (the SBDX017 was not released yet) and hence after saving up a bit more I went for the SBDX001.

Since then the Tuna has not really left my mind and the past few months the urge to get one was becoming stronger. This was also fuelled by an upcoming trip to Tokyo and an opportunity to try out all the mainstream tunas - 031/033/035 & the 025. In terms of specs and features the 300m were the ones I wanted to go for, mainly the 035 Ninja due to all black look to complement the SBDX001. The 031 is in a similar colourway (black bezel & steel case) to the SDBX001 and the 033 was 'too much steel' for me (not a bad thing for a lot of you going by the pictures on this thread).

Below pics of the 031 & 033 that I checked out at Wako boutique in Ginza, Tokyo and one shot for comparision with the MM300.

































Unfortunately the 025 & 035 were out of stock at Wako and hence the following day I made my way to Yodobashi in Akihabara to check them out. They had the 035 (with 031 & 033) on display but 025 was nowhere to be seen.

Below pics of the 035 at Yodobashi Akiba.

















Since I mentioned to them that I want to check out the two black tunas side by side before I made up my mind, the sales guys went to check in their system whether they had any in stock or when was the next inventory expected in the store and lo & behold, two pieces had just arrived the previous day!

Below a comparision pic with 025, 035 & MM300









The 031 & 033 were already ruled out as per above but after checking out the 025 & 035 side by side, I found the 035 a bit too glossy for me and I eventually settled for my first tuna - SBBN025 DARTH.

Since I was a foreigner buying in Japan I got the 8% sales tax deducted from the price and since I was paying with a Visa card they knocked off another 5% off the price. Overall I would say it was a good deal.

Here is the first pic of my darth tuna on my 7.5 inch / 19cm wrist&#8230;I think the darth is a perfect size and the rubber strap is pretty awesome.









The pic is 4 days old but have only just got the time to write this post. One again apologies for the long post. Now the process of getting some nato straps with matching hardware begins...

Cheers,
Tirthak


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Double post


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Oops, wrong orientation of all the pics above...


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

The serial number of my brand new Darth purchased last week starts with 5NXXXX...if I interpret it correctly the date of production is November 2015....the question is :
- Am I interpreting it correctly?
- If yes, then what was it doing for 3 years between Nov 2015 to purchase in Dec 2018?
- IF no, then what could be the date of production?
Just curious...


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I finally caved in and got myself a 35th birthday present. Apologies for the crap phone picture but I'm still not convinced I need to have my own DLSR lol. It is #0556 out of 1,978 which is an interesting combination of numbers considering another interest of mine which I won't mention here. The photo angle makes it look like it's gigantic in comparison to my wrist but it's really not. It's only slightly bigger than the SBBN017, but much bigger than the SNE498. It wears surprisingly small, I'm on the 7th strap hole from the case. And the strap is heavenly to wear which made me easily forget that it doesn't have drilled lugs. And oh, the shroud is a bit of a fingerprint magnet, but it's no biggie.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

shahtirthak said:


> The serial number of my brand new Darth purchased last week starts with 5NXXXX...if I interpret it correctly the date of production is November 2015....the question is :
> - Am I interpreting it correctly?
> - If yes, then what was it doing for 3 years between Nov 2015 to purchase in Dec 2018?
> - IF no, then what could be the date of production?
> Just curious...


Congratulations!
Yes, I think it was made in Nov 2015. For these three years, the watch was just sitting peacefully in the box and waiting for you! ;-)


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

shahtirthak said:


> The serial number of my brand new Darth purchased last week starts with 5NXXXX...if I interpret it correctly the date of production is November 2015....the question is :
> - Am I interpreting it correctly?
> - If yes, then what was it doing for 3 years between Nov 2015 to purchase in Dec 2018?
> - IF no, then what could be the date of production?
> Just curious...


Congratulations on the new watch! I also would have chosen this 025.
As for the date of manufacture, you are right "November 2015"
Cheers
Marcelo


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Bumming by the fire with the SD Tuna


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> I finally caved in and got myself a 35th birthday present. Apologies for the crap phone picture but I'm still not convinced I need to have my own DLSR lol. It is #0556 out of 1,978 which is an interesting combination of numbers considering another interest of mine which I won't mention here. The photo angle makes it look like it's gigantic in comparison to my wrist but it's really not. It's only slightly bigger than the SBBN017, but much bigger than the SNE498. It wears surprisingly small, I'm on the 7th strap hole from the case. And the strap is heavenly to wear which made me easily forget that it doesn't have drilled lugs. And oh, the shroud is a bit of a fingerprint magnet, but it's no biggie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! Very nice.b-)


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Rosenbloom said:


> Congratulations!
> Yes, I think it was made in Nov 2015. For these three years, the watch was just sitting peacefully in the box and waiting for you! ;-)


Thanks!! True words indeed


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

mms said:


> Congratulations on the new watch! I also would have chosen this 025.
> As for the date of manufacture, you are right "November 2015"
> Cheers
> Marcelo


Thanks!!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

shahtirthak said:


> Thanks!! True words indeed


Not meaning to be a Debbie downer, but your main concern with a 3 yr old Darth, is that it's 5yr battery will need changing in 2yrs.
I always check the placement of the battery change dot on the case back, built in 2015, yours is probably the 1st part of 2020.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Valid point Maddog1970.....and hence the curiosity increases about the year of production as the marking on the back is for Q3 2023 and not 2020 !!


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

To continue with the above....here is the marking at the back for Q3 2023......this means the production date to first battery change date is just under 8 years !!

Am I confusing matters or helping ?!?!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

shahtirthak said:


> To continue with the above....here is the marking at the back for Q3 2023......this means the production date to first battery change date is just under 8 years !!
> 
> Am I confusing matters or helping ?!?!


It could be that they gave it a higher spec battery, but then again the average battery life on various quartz Tunas, at least the ones whose owners chirped in over here, have been reported to be well over 5 years. And congrats to you for that sweet Tuna as well. 2 new 1000m Tunas in one day and posted only minutes within each other, must be a very good sign!

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> It could be that they gave it a higher spec battery, but then again the average battery life on various quartz Tunas, at least the ones whose owners chirped in over here, have been reported to be well over 5 years. And congrats to you for that sweet Tuna as well. 2 new 1000m Tunas in one day and posted only minutes within each other, must be a very good sign!
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks GTR83....Indeed we shall see when the battery runs out and needs replacing....No worries...It was just out of curiosity.

And congratulations to you too for the sweet tuna.....need to see the gold accents in person to really appreciate it. Enjoy it like I will with mine.

Cheers
Tirthak


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Tirtha, 

Forgot to add, that after seeing your post I also checked the back of mine for the battery replacement indicator, and it says 2023 - which is expected, since the S23626s are obviously made in 2018. So I guess your watch is unique, lol. 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Such a great watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qwox (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi to All! I'm new to this topic, but I am a current owner of many Seiko watches. I'm considering buying the MM SBBN033 watch but I'm thinking it's too small for my taste. I currently have the SRP637 and SNE498 watches and I'm asking anyone if you can send scans of these watches against the SBBN033. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

shahtirthak said:


> To continue with the above....here is the marking at the back for Q3 2023......this means the production date to first battery change date is just under 8 years !!
> 
> Am I confusing matters or helping ?!?!


Great that the battery is good until 2023......and with a 5yr official battery life, that means you have a 2018 Watch....

My Bumblebee is a 2015, and is stamped for replacement 2020......my Goldie and ocean are both 2018 and stamped for replacement in 2023.....

And I prob didn't mention it before, but congrats on a very sweet watch.......the Darth line is one of seikos best!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

So i have my Goldie on today, and got to thinking about manufacture dates and battery life, etc....

Wondering if the build date applies to the cases only, and not the actual complete watch?
My bumblebee has the same date range as shahtirthak has on his (2020+), but my other 2 start at 2023.....







Bumblebee case back







Goldie case back







VO case back


----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> I finally caved in and got myself a 35th birthday present....


Hey,

we talked about it and bravo for being so straight and consequent. That's so much more than 'another' nice watch instead.

And a birthday also - yeah! So double congratulations then! :-!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

shahtirthak said:


> To continue with the above....here is the marking at the back for Q3 2023......this means the production date to first battery change date is just under 8 years !!
> 
> Am I confusing matters or helping ?!?!


I have wondered about the difference in the date of manufacture vs the battery change mark on the caseback as well.

I have owned 2 Tuna's with battery change indication marks for 7 years after the date of manufacture.

Maybe certain AD's keep the crown out and mark the caseback when sold?

Maybe casebacks are stamped at the factory and sit for a while - then battery change indication marked during final assembly?

Any ideas?


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey,
> 
> we talked about it and bravo for being so straight and consequent. That's so much more than 'another' nice watch instead.
> 
> ...


Bernd,

Thank you very much! A huge part of the decision was due to your words of encouragement. I think it's not too shabby myself, this Goldarth.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## irish0625 (Mar 10, 2013)

I got my first "hey is that a Tuna you got there?" today 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> Bernd,
> 
> Thank you very much! A huge part of the decision was due to your words of encouragement. I think it's not too shabby myself, this Goldarth.
> ...


Ah, no-no-no-no! We just met for some seconds on the virtual Seiko store while you were pausing the SRP-bar and I only mentioned, that the Tuna-lounge was upstairs on the first floor.

You've been there before and were on your way again already. And quite rightly so, the thing is ... not too shabby. :-!



irish0625 said:


> I got my first "hey is that a Tuna you got there?" today
> ...


Hey, is that a Tuna you got there? 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I purchased this from a local store in Hong Kong one hour ago. ;-)


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Congrats to all the new Tuna owners! It's such a unique special piece. Nothing like em'.










IG: th3measure


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Want to share this with you:









With best regards from our old friend the Cookie Monster!









Somehow childhood never ends. 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> Want to share this with you:
> 
> View attachment 13700003
> 
> ...


Nice watches !


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Rosenbloom,
Congrats on getting the Goldarth78! I believe there are at least 5 of us who own it here. At least the ones who bother to post - maybe if we count the lurkers, there's 500 already 

Bernd,
Great photo as usual. I'm a bit of a cookie monster myself!

As an aside, here's a few quick and dirty pics from tonight's dinner with some fellow tuna enthusiasts. Why am I itching for a SBBN031 so soon after getting a grail tier watch? :-(









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

tuna lume >


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

TheJubs said:


> tuna lume >
> 
> View attachment 13701081


And the rocket ship is ready for take off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> Why am I itching for a SBBN031 so soon after getting a grail tier watch? :-(


Well, my friend, your Goldarth is a majesty, but you know sometimes you just don't want to look like the man who still regrets he gave up smoking his JPS:











But most likely it's because the SBBN031 is supersexy:









A grail watch is just no exit watch. When I got my 14060M in March I thought was finished and I was ... wrong. I think the best folks like us can hope for is a degree of saturated happiness, that lasts awhile - some peace of mind. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Truer words have never been spoken, Bernd. I do know that there's still about 4 or 5 slots left unfilled in my watch box. To be honest I think there's no such thing as an exit watch - Seiko will always design something to draw you back in eventually. And it's likely there's a correlation between your excellent SBBN031 photos and the way it's been imprinted on my mind 

The OEM bracelet looks and feels great in my opinion, and the finish on the shroud really matches it, giving the watch a very cohesive appearance. It's thinner than the old SBBN015 bracelet which a lot of people seem to prefer, but it's also lighter. I'd go so far to saying now I prefer the 031 than the 015.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> I'd go so far to saying now I prefer the 031 than the 015.


George,

friends of mine here and those who follow my 775-thread know very well how much I tend to go to war with Seiko over their so-called modernized releases of classic designs. The good thing for me with my SBBN031 was, that Tunas were never on my mind, I never really knew specific models well and so I had a rather fresh look without being biased by the love for the original designs. Also the enthusiasm of my buddies Cobia (031) and khd (033) was very encouraging. 

And I found the 031 instantly appealing and that the design works in each and every detail. I even like these hands on this watch although I go ballistic almost everytime I see them on the SPB/SBDC-versions of the SLA017. 
I was still undecided as I adore the beauty of the older Tunas also, so I scanned the web for the 015 (the matte shroud of the 017 is not for me) as well as for the 031 and 033, but either I found prices that were not attractive, so I would have ordered a new one instead or the condition was putting me off. Then one evening my 031 materialized ... unworn, brandnew and almost in my neighbourhood. So I did that knowing I could directly sell it just in case.
Now here we are and it's a keeper, I was instantly overwhelmed. Still it's joy to me to see the classic hands on pictures of the 015/017 and if I had found a real nice 015 I would surely look no further just the same. It's the hands on the 015 mostly, but on the contrary I don't want to miss the sharp-looking black date on the 031.

But the nice and comfortable thing for you is, that you have the original design covered with your S23626 and surely much more than anyone still torn between old and new you are more footloose to go with the new design on a additional Tuna. :-!

Cheers!
Bernd

P.S.: I personally wouldn't consider the bracelet much as a factor for a decision. Though it was one for me, after I wore my 031 on the bracelet I found confirmed what I had known before from pictures: That the Tunas work best on straps, it' just the perfect look! Still I don't mind a good bracelet, but mine I will surely never mount on my Tuna again.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I love the bracelet on the 031 and was a prime consideration in purchasing this model but I'm a bracelet guy to start with and especially appreciate the ease of putting on and taking off compared to straps. During the summer months though I'm on the beach and in the water quite often so I'm planning on a rubber strap for those few months to spare the bracelet from those potentially damaging conditions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________________


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

One more piece ;-)


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

cave diver said:


> Pink Tuna?
> 
> Solar watches don't need battery replacements for years and years if ever.


"If ever" is incorrect. Any rechargeable cell has a finite number of times it can be charged after which it will no longer accept or hold a charge. Eventually it wears out and needs replacing. How the state of charge is managed has a result on the longevity. Keeping at full or close to full over its lifetime will get maximum use out of it. Letting it run down to almost empty on a recurring basis will greatly shorten its life expectancy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

rcorreale said:


> "If ever" is incorrect. Any rechargeable cell has a finite number of times it can be charged after which it will no longer accept or hold a charge. Eventually it wears out and needs replacing. How the state of charge is managed has a result on the longevity. Keeping at full or close to full over its lifetime will get maximum use out of it. Letting it run down to almost empty on a recurring basis will greatly shorten its life expectancy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I challenge you to prove that "IF ever" does not include the possibility that it DOES indeed die. Also, more seriously, of course I agree with you, though what I should have said is that the first user may never have to change the battery/"capacitor" because it outlasts the user or is flipped/traded/gifted/lost after a reasonable number of years.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

cave diver said:


> I challenge you to prove that "IF ever" does not include the possibility that it DOES indeed die. Also, more seriously, of course I agree with you, though what I should have said is that the first user may never have to change the battery/"capacitor" because it outlasts the user or is flipped/traded/gifted/lost after a reasonable number of years.


"If ever" leaves open the implication that its possible to never have to replace the rechargeable battery, which is not the case. And they are all batteries now, they've stopped with the capacitors as they had very short life spans. Your other points are moot in regard to your original "if ever" premise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

rcorreale said:


> "If ever" leaves open the implication that its possible to never have to replace the rechargeable battery, which is not the case. And they are all batteries now, they've stopped with the capacitors as they had very short life spans. Your other points are moot in regard to your original "if ever" premise.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Leaving open more options than actually ever occurs does not negate the accuracy of the statement, only reduces the precision. I thank you for driving me to go look up the difference between capacitors and batteries, I'm happy to learn something new. That said, you're being an arse about it, and I'm done with this conversation.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

cave diver said:


> Leaving open more options than actually ever occurs does not negate the accuracy of the statement, only reduces the precision. I thank you for driving me to go look up the difference between capacitors and batteries, I'm happy to learn something new. That said, you're being an arse about it, and I'm done with this conversation.


Name calling, very classy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



rcorreale said:


> I love the bracelet on the 031 and was a prime consideration in purchasing this model but I'm a bracelet guy to start with and especially appreciate the ease of putting on and taking off compared to straps. During the summer months though I'm on the beach and in the water quite often so I'm planning on a rubber strap for those few months to spare the bracelet from those potentially damaging conditions.


Hey, I should have better saved my breath with the comment about the bracelet, I just couldn't resist typing.

In fact the existence of the bracelet was one thing that made me consider the 031 as I'm a bracelet guy usually too. And I like the bracelet as well as from the comfort as how it visually matches the 031. It has a warm hue and a noble elegance with the long tapering links and the thin polished lines in the center. In my reception the more sober bracelet of the 015 fits the classic, slightly baroque vintage style of that Tuna just as well as the version of the MM bracelet is a tasteful match to the 031 is.

It's only that I so much more love how a strap makes the Tuna case stand out and amplifies the design. *insert clinking-beer mug icon here* 

--

Just another manic Sunday:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

oldfatherthames said:


> George,
> 
> friends of mine here and those who follow my 775-thread know very well how much I tend to go to war with Seiko over their so-called modernized releases of classic designs. The good thing for me with my SBBN031 was, that Tunas were never on my mind, I never really knew specific models well and so I had a rather fresh look without being biased by the love for the original designs. Also the enthusiasm of my buddies Cobia (031) and khd (033) was very encouraging.
> 
> ...


So you have an unused SBBN031 bracelet lying around? Hmmm... :-d But ah, I've been thinking of letting go of the SBBN017 so I won't ask.

I too find the new hands and markers horrible when they are installed on the SLA017 and SLA017-like family. Perhaps it's because their looks lean more toward that functional look instead of an aesthetic/vintage one, which fits the status of the Tunas as the cool tool nowadays, but looks kind of out of place on the Marinemasters. But maybe I'll get around to getting used to them on the MMs too eventually - fortunately I much prefer the design language of the Tunas so my wallet doesn't have to suffer that much more.

And you are right on point about my newfound freedom to go for one of the neo-Tunas! Since all my Tunas (including a couple of pseudo-Tunas - SNE498 and SRP653) are on straps already, I think it's time to get one with a stock bracelet next, thus the 031 simply checks all the boxes. The 015 are ridiculously hard to find/expensive, and I too like the all black day/date on the 031, plus I really liked the one I handled during the local Tuna club dinner. I just hope I don't have to wait for next year's birthday to justify getting it! :-d


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



oldfatherthames said:


> Hey, I should have better saved my breath with the comment about the bracelet, I just couldn't resist typing.
> 
> In fact the existence of the bracelet was one thing that made me consider the 031 as I'm a bracelet guy usually too. And I like the bracelet as well as from the comfort as how it visually matches the 031. It has a warm hue and a noble elegance with the long tapering links and the thin polished lines in the center. In my reception the more sober bracelet of the 015 fits the classic, slightly baroque vintage style of that Tuna just as well as the version of the MM bracelet is a tasteful match to the 031 is.
> 
> ...


Well said! And I'll be putting mine on one form of rubber in a few months when beach weather returns here in the Northeast but until then it's staying on the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnvol83 (Jul 31, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I've got this incoming as we speak


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Caye said:


> Beauty shot. Friend called it "I'm nuts for this watch"
> 
> View attachment 13608209
> 
> ...


You must wear it fairly loose. My wrist is 7" and I had to remove 3 links.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Yup.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vlad335 (Oct 23, 2018)

Hello fellow Seiko fiends.

I just bought a SRP637 and waiting for it to arrive. Meanwhile.. The Strapcode Super Engineer II arrived today from Amazon. Love this look!

Question: I have my eye on the SBBN031 and/or the SBBN033 but these are pretty expensive. Are these discontinued and if so, what did they sell for when they were offered? Did the prices skyrocket?

$900-1000 for a quartz watch? I know they are not typical quartz watches but still...


----------



## vlad335 (Oct 23, 2018)

Sorry, double posted for some reason.


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> You must wear it fairly loose. My wrist is 7" and I had to remove 3 links.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Above wrist bone, but I guess the bone maybe sticks out more than yours so its sits there  Either way I am very happy because some reported that there isn't enough of removable links for them to make adjustment on thinner wrists


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

**double post**


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

vlad335 said:


> Hello fellow Seiko fiends.
> 
> I just bought a SRP637 and waiting for it to arrive. Meanwhile.. The Strapcode Super Engineer II arrived today from Amazon. Love this look!
> 
> ...


They're not discontinued and you can pay a lot more than that for a quartz watch. Good value for the money if you ask me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

vlad335 said:


> $900-1000 for a quartz watch? I know they are not typical quartz watches but still...


--> #3 - What Makes a 7c46 a Superior Movement?

This post #3 is a must read! |>

I take this over any 6R15 Seiko any day and btw the finish is also worth the price.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

rcorreale said:


> You must wear it fairly loose. My wrist is 7" and I had to remove 3 links.


Yes, but you are wearing yours really tight. And with the long links the wrist shape will also matter more than usual and I assume from his wristshot, that his wrist is rather flat. And ...



Caye said:


> Above wrist bone, but I guess the bone maybe sticks out more than yours so its sits there  Either way I am very happy because some reported that there isn't enough of removable links for them to make adjustment on thinner wrists


Could it also be that apart from the position on your wrist, you have used the fine-adjustment holes to 'shorten' the bracelet? It has four positions and you can easily compensate for one link using that.

My wrist is never less than 7" and when swollen it's roundabout 7,15. Here's my SBBN031 with 2 links removed and the fine-adjustment on the 3rd hole (counted from the clasp) and just as I like it, it wears slackly when my wrist is at it's minimum, but when it grows it's still not as tight as that I would want to use the ratcheting.
You can see, it hangs a bit. I could have easily pulled my small finger through without getting much resistance.









Btw, I _l-o-v-e_ the side profile of the Tuna on the wrist, for this view I did the picture originally. 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## vlad335 (Oct 23, 2018)

oldfatherthames said:


> This post #3 is a must read! |>
> 
> I take this over any 6R15 Seiko any day and btw the finish is also worth the price.
> 
> ...


Wow! Thanks for the link. Now I REALLY WANT ONE.


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Could it also be that apart from the position on your wrist, you have used the fine-adjustment holes to 'shorten' the bracelet? It has four positions and you can easily compensate for one link using that.
> 
> My wrist is never less than 7" and when swollen it's roundabout 7,15. Here's my SBBN031 with 2 links removed and the fine-adjustment on the 3rd hole (counted from the clasp) and just as I like it, it wears slackly when my wrist is at it's minimum, but when it grows it's still not as tight as that I would want to use the ratcheting.
> You can see, it hangs a bit.


Sure, I am using old rule of leaving enough space for a finger to fit between bracelet clasp and wrist, otherwise it just not feel comfortable to me. 
And links are huge so wrist shape may also plays the part. Since I dropped a lot of weight, I discovered that I have really flat and bonny wrist, lol


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

vlad335 said:


> Wow! Thanks for the link. Now I REALLY WANT ONE.


Haha, that was an easy sales-talk! :-!

I discovered this post after I got my Tuna and though I had an idea about the special quality of the movement before, reading this post made me appreciate it a lot more.



Caye said:


> Sure, I am using old rule of leaving enough space for a finger to fit between bracelet clasp and wrist, otherwise it just not feel comfortable to me.
> And links are huge so wrist shape may also plays the part. Since I dropped a lot of weight, I discovered that I have really flat and bonny wrist, lol


Welcome to the club! Same here, lost a lot some time ago, my wristshots have never looked so good before. ;-)



GTR83 said:


> So you have an unused SBBN031 bracelet lying around? Hmmm... :-d But ah, I've been thinking of letting go of the SBBN017 so I won't ask.


Hehehe! I know you're just kidding, but I never rip apart full sets anyway, even if I see no use for a bracelet or strap. With the 031 though I can imagine to mount the bracelet some time again, probably for a holiday where I leave my Sub at home, which lives on it's Oyster. My Tuna is my second nicest option with a bracelet.



GTR83 said:


> I too find the new hands and markers horrible when they are installed on the SLA017 and SLA017-like family. Perhaps it's because their looks lean more toward that functional look instead of an aesthetic/vintage one, ...


Good point. For me it was much more primitive, I simply went berserk when I saw that Seiko rereleased the SLA017 for a collector's price, but threw these 'modernized' mutations to the common people. Using the heritage idea but not delivering it to those who love it, but can't afford to buy the exclusive one. So for me these hands are somehow a visual synonym for this . Actually it was the Tuna that made me get right with Seiko again.



GTR83 said:


> ... but looks kind of out of place on the Marinemasters. But maybe I'll get around to getting used to them on the MMs too eventually - fortunately I much prefer the design language of the Tunas so my wallet doesn't have to suffer that much more.


For some seconds I was shocked, but then I saw that on Seiya's site no watch tagged 'Marinemaster' has these hands. 
But he lists the SBDC061/063 also and I have seen those nicknamed (or marketed) elsewhere as Baby-MM and I guess you are talking about these. I don't like the hands on these also.



GTR83 said:


> And you are right on point about my newfound freedom to go for one of the neo-Tunas! Since all my Tunas (including a couple of pseudo-Tunas - SNE498 and SRP653) are on straps already, I think it's time to get one with a stock bracelet next, thus the 031 simply checks all the boxes. The 015 are ridiculously hard to find/expensive, and I too like the all black day/date on the 031, plus I really liked the one I handled during the local Tuna club dinner. I just hope I don't have to wait for next year's birthday to justify getting it! :-d


Yeah! Though I only looked for some weeks, I noticed that one needs some luck to find a decent 015 for a fair price. If I hadn't been so hot for a Tuna, I would have waited until I had found one, but as we agree, the 031 has also a great appeal. And I want to add the new lume as a factor. My Turtle is almost three years old and the difference is huge. I guess they gave your S23626 the new lume too. My Tuna has already become my first choice tool watch, not necessarily because of the lume, but it's a joy every time I go dark.

And it's quite hot with the bracelet! b-)









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

oldfatherthames said:


> Yes, but you are wearing yours really tight. And with the long links the wrist shape will also matter more than usual and I assume from his wristshot, that his wrist is rather flat. And ...
> 
> Could it also be that apart from the position on your wrist, you have used the fine-adjustment holes to 'shorten' the bracelet? It has four positions and you can easily compensate for one link using that.
> 
> ...


Yes I wear mine very snug. I can't stand a watch that moves around at all on my wrist, drives me batty. I could never wear it like your picture here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

it's my impression that the S23626J1 has the greenish new lume, but in lesser quantities than the SBBN031.

Both watches side by side and i used a UV flashlight on them for about 20 seconds. Picture taken with a crappy samsung phone, but it gives a decent impression in the difference of the lume strength.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

CADirk said:


> it's my impression that the S23626J1 has the greenish new lume, but in lesser quantities than the SBBN031.
> 
> Both watches side by side and i used a UV flashlight on them for about 20 seconds. Picture taken with a crappy samsung phone, but it gives a decent impression in the difference of the lume strength.
> 
> View attachment 13707245


I'm astounded as I didn't expect this difference. I'm no lume expert, but with this exposure the lume of the 031 is clipping (gone beyond the whitest white with no structure) while the lume of the S23626 is 'technically' caught correct. Would your Samsung phone have chosen a darker exposure both watches' lume would be green, but still the S23626 would have been less intensive.

What I see on your picture is more like the difference I see here between the 031 and my SRP775. And between your Tunas it has nothing do to with the size of the indizes as you can see from the smaller lumibrite area of the 031's second hand, just mentioning because bigger lume often is mistaken for more intensive lume. And the lume layers on the 031 would need to be much thicker on my opinion to explain the difference.
Put simply - as clearly shown with your picture - the 031 shines more brightly.

As you mention _"the new greenish lume"_ I want to note that I also had a SRP777, which was one year younger than my SRP775. The 777 in comparison had a clearly greenish tint, which was very obvious in daylight, but there was no brightness difference in the dark. You don't state it, but I want to say the greenish lume per se is no indicator for the new Lumibrite.

I don't want to say that the S23626 doesn't feature the new lume, but the difference here makes me wonder a bit. If I knew they had the same lume my best explanation would be, that you at first had the light shining onto the S23626, then for 20 seconds on the 031, but I'm sure being aware of the consequences you did load the lume at the same time.

On the other hand, given that it's their homage to the 1978 Tuna I would have applauded them if they had applied a more old style lume meeting that character.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

rcorreale said:


> Yes I wear mine very snug. I can't stand a watch that moves around at all on my wrist, drives me batty. I could never wear it like your picture here.


When I got me a Rolex I learned to wear my watches pimp-style. 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## qwox (Nov 26, 2012)

I've had an SRP637 now for about 2 years. It's a really good automatic watch in the tuna style! It doesn't have the accuracy of a quartz movement but at 1/3 the price of a tuna, it wears bigger, looks great, and you can't go wrong with it!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

You are of course right, Bernd, I was talking about the Baby MMs. Must have had a brain fart, it was 10:30pm or so when I made that post last night. And yes I was just kidding about separating you from the 031 bracelet, I'm getting one myself anyway 

Speaking about Marinemasters I find it a bit strange that we never use the term to refer to Tunas while they are obviously also part of the family. I guess it makes it easier to identify the two diver families in WUS-speak since MMs = derivations of the 62MAS, 6215 and 6159-7001, Tuna = derivations of 6159-7010 and 7549. On my S23626, the Marinemaster text is relegated to the caseback and the dial only shows "Seiko Quartz" in homage to the original 7549 which is a bit endearing since it has already led to several non-watch people asking me "why is a quartz Seiko watch so expensive?"

CADirk, that's an awesome lume shot! 100% convinced that I need an SBBN031 in my life now. Well oldfatherthames got me up to 80% :-d

The lume setup reminded me of SBDX014G - I tried it out at the same store I bought the S23626 and there was only roughly USD 250 separating them, but ultimately the older style of the Goldarth won out.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> I'm astounded as I didn't expect this difference. I'm no lume expert, but with this exposure the lume of the 031 is clipping (gone beyond the whitest white with no structure) while the lume of the S23626 is 'technically' caught correct. Would your Samsung phone have chosen a darker exposure both watches' lume would be green, but still the S23626 would have been less intensive.
> 
> What I see on your picture is more like the difference I see here between the 031 and my SRP775. And between your Tunas it has nothing do to with the size of the indizes as you can see from the smaller lumibrite area of the 031's second hand, just mentioning because bigger lume often is mistaken for more intensive lume. And the lume layers on the 031 would need to be much thicker on my opinion to explain the difference.
> Put simply - as clearly shown with your picture - the 031 shines more brightly.
> ...


Agree with your sentiments here Bernd, my SBBN031 is the brightest lume ive ever had on a watch, my kinetic tuna is very bright but the 031 seems even brighter, its almost like a little light when charged with my maglight.

Ive had this watch about 4 months now and the honeymoon phase has no signs of ending, if anything im loving it more and its just as exciting as the first week i got it, absolutely love this watch bro.

Loving your pics too mate, keep up the great work.


----------



## oakwood (Feb 22, 2018)

oldfatherthames said:


> the lume layers on the 031 would need to be much thicker on my opinion to explain the difference.
> Put simply - as clearly shown with your picture - the 031 shines more brightly.


There's a clear difference alright.
I think on the 031 (and similar tunas) the dial disk itself has recessed areas for the lume to be filled into, and maybe on the S23626J1 the lume really just sits on top of flat dial surface.
Only explanation I can think of.

Wonder what the difference would be between the 300m quartz tunas and the 1000m quartzes/600m SDs etc.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> --> #3 - What Makes a 7c46 a Superior Movement?
> 
> This post #3 is a must read! |>
> 
> ...


The greatest quartz movt ever purpose made or otherwise for a dive watch.

To own a quartz like this is a total pleasure, as you say knowing the history behind it and the research and development that went into it, gives me a kick out of owning it. Plus the pick up and go nature of its very handy when one has so many autos.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

The most satisfying watch I've ever owned and that includes Omega, Rolex, Blancpain, Breitling, and IWC.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> On my S23626, the Marinemaster text is relegated to the caseback and the dial only shows "Seiko Quartz" in homage to the original 7549 which is a bit endearing since it has already led to several non-watch people asking me "why is a quartz Seiko watch so expensive?"


My answer would be _'because with Seiko you pay a hell of a big premium for the prestige. That's why so many avoid luxury brands and buy Swiss.'_
Just kidding, my answer would be so ardent and extensive that those non-watch people will be happy to never ever ask the question again. Or buy a Seiko. 



Cobia said:


> Agree with your sentiments here Bernd, my SBBN031 is the brightest lume ive ever had on a watch, my kinetic tuna is very bright but the 031 seems even brighter, its almost like a little light when charged with my maglight.


It's almost crazy: Often late in the evening I sit at the desk with only single ambient lights at a distance, but when I go outside the thing shines. As if it soaks the light, but probably it's just because it lasts so much longer and is still loaded. Never had it that intense before. It's just sick, that's what it is.



oakwood said:


> There's a clear difference alright.
> I think on the 031 (and similar tunas) the dial disk itself has recessed areas for the lume to be filled into, and maybe on the S23626J1 the lume really just sits on top of flat dial surface.
> Only explanation I can think of.


At first I thought the lume was applied onto pads as I can see white edges outside of the lume on some indices, but I have read that it sits recessed and on a closer inspection it looks that way. However, the lume blops on the S23626 are thick, I assume it should make no difference.

Even if the S23626 would have a 'weaker' lume I wouldn't mind as Seikos lume is powerful anyway. And in normal life you are never in total dark and often enough the lume is not charged. But there's always a light somewhere.™ And even with a low and distant light the classic hands will reflect this better as they have a more shiny steel and are more steel also. So here's a point for the old design.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

oakwood said:


> There's a clear difference alright.
> I think on the 031 (and similar tunas) the dial disk itself has recessed areas for the lume to be filled into, and maybe on the S23626J1 the lume really just sits on top of flat dial surface.
> Only explanation I can think of.
> 
> Wonder what the difference would be between the 300m quartz tunas and the 1000m quartzes/600m SDs etc.


Well, lets make it a pictorial on that. I was bored and had some time, so here are a couple of the Seiko Wetwork Set i've got.








Control environment with a 60 watt lightbulb about 2 meters above the surface.








Lights switched off, the UV torch is used to highlight the watches.








All lights switched off, this is the lume. (Time between main light, UV torch and image to be deducted from hand positions, watches have been lighted for about as equal as was possible.).

Now on the dial structure of the tunas:
For the SBBN031 it does seem that the lume is put in some sort of recessed area, because the top of the lume is flush with the raised edge of the dial. Estimated height about 0.1-0.2mm.
The S23626J1 has clearly a flat dial and lume on top of that, in noticable lesser amounts than the SBBN031.
Images taken with a loupe pressed up to my phone camera, so that explains the weird distortion.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Has anyone else noticed that the S23626 turns out to have a "rainbow finish" on the hands? They're visible only from certain angles and I only discovered it after some onlookers pointed it out. I checked the SNE498 and it has a similar yellowish/gold-ish sheen from certain angles.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

GTR83 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the S23626 turns out to have a "rainbow finish" on the hands? They're visible only from certain angles and I only discovered it after some onlookers pointed it out. I checked the SNE498 and it has a similar yellowish/gold-ish sheen from certain angles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried it on at the AD and noticed immediately. The colors were amazing.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the S23626 turns out to have a "rainbow finish" on the hands?


Yes, I noticed it from day 1. What a beauty!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

One hour ago I bought SBBN031 again!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Made in March 2018


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Rosenbloom said:


> Made in March 2018
> 
> View attachment 13710749


Hi mate, any chance of telling me when mine was made?

850447

Thanks


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Rosenbloom said:


> One hour ago I bought SBBN031 again!
> 
> View attachment 13710715


Congrats mate, killer watch.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, any chance of telling me when mine was made?
> 
> 850447
> 
> Thanks


It was made in May 2018 or May 2008. If your watch is the latest model, then May 2018. 
The first digit is the year. The second is the month.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

The two tunas I bought this week. ;-)


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

And the two iconic MarineMasters. :-!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

When the MarineMaster meets the ProMaster...;-)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, any chance of telling me when mine was made?
> 
> 850447


Mate, that's a-n-c-i-e-n-t! ;-)

Mine is from August.



Rosenbloom said:


> One hour ago I bought SBBN031 again!
> 
> View attachment 13710715


That moment, when you have to open the box again as soon as you entered your car. :-!

I can tell you, my most dangerous rides where those with a new watch on the co-driver's seat. But I see you made it safe back home, congratulations! |>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Mate, that's a-n-c-i-e-n-t! ;-)
> That moment, when you have to open the box again as soon as you entered your car. :-!
> I can tell you, my most dangerous rides where those with a new watch on the co-driver's seat. But I see you made it safe back home, congratulations! |>
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Bernd,
Thanks! You have eagle's eyes!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Then come the two SKXs.









These are all the divers I own.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone Xs using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Took my Tuna to the woods today:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Tuna Tuesday with the SD600....


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## qwox (Nov 26, 2012)

Can anybody recommend a reliable dealer from which a U.S. based buyer can purchase a SBBN031 or SBBN033 watch?


----------



## irish0625 (Mar 10, 2013)

Seiyajapan hands down.. Just got a SSBN033 from them and it took less than 7 days :-1)


qwox said:


> Can anybody recommend a reliable dealer from which a U.S. based buyer can purchase a SBBN031 or SBBN033 watch?












Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



qwox said:


> Can anybody recommend a reliable dealer from which a U.S. based buyer can purchase a SBBN031 or SBBN033 watch?


Second vote for Seiyajapan. Purchased my 031 from him two weeks ago. 4 days to my door in CT and he had the lowest price I could find.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Today I contacted my usual Seiko store's clerk inquiring about the SBBN031 - but he told me they just sold their last one. Asked for the SRP775 and SRPC44, same thing... It seems that everyone down here where I live with an interest in Seiko is now a "Gilt Cult" convert after Seiko's barrage of multiple black and gold accented models this year, they've been buying them all by the boatloads. Bummer! However, he also told me that they are expecting an SBBN031 and, if you can believe it, another SBDX014G for their next shipment. I can't wait!



Rosenbloom said:


> Then come the two SKXs.
> 
> View attachment 13710921
> 
> ...


A huge congrats Rosenbloom. I'm definitely going to follow in your footsteps!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tunalicious!


----------



## qwox (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



rcorreale said:


> Second vote for Seiyajapan. Purchased my 031 from him two weeks ago. 4 days to my door in CT and he had the lowest price I could find.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the response! I live in CT also and would hope to get the same type of shipping time! Do you find the OEM bracelet to be ok for you? And how big is the watch? I have a SRP637 and am wondering the size differential.


----------



## qwox (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



rcorreale said:


> Second vote for Seiyajapan. Purchased my 031 from him two weeks ago. 4 days to my door in CT and he had the lowest price I could find.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the response! I live in CT also and would hope to get the same type of shipping time! Do you find the OEM bracelet to be ok for you? And how big is the watch? I have a SRP637 and am wondering the size differential.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

qwox said:


> Can anybody recommend a reliable dealer from which a U.S. based buyer can purchase a SBBN031 or SBBN033 watch?


I only buy from Seiya if Chino doesn't have what I want. Chino is an AD. They are cheaper. Their shipping is 2-4 days from Tokyo. I have bought 5-6 watches at least from them and recommend them.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Haven't posted in a while

Now with more marks on the bezel and shroud


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



qwox said:


> Thanks for the response! I live in CT also and would hope to get the same type of shipping time! Do you find the OEM bracelet to be ok for you? And how big is the watch? I have a SRP637 and am wondering the size differential.


If you go on Seiyas site and read some of the many reviews, pretty much all of them comment on the fast shipping.

I love a nice bracelet and this one is amongst the best I've ever had. Wears very comfortably, looks great and has the wet suit adjustment which comes in handy for me as my wrist swells slightly towards end of day so I just expand it one notch. It's perfect.

As far as size goes there's no denying it's on the large size and has a lot of wrist presence but because it's basically lug less it wears smaller than its physical dimensions would indicate. My wrist is 7" for reference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qwox (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



rcorreale said:


> If you go on Seiyas site and read some of the many reviews, pretty much all of them comment on the fast shipping.
> 
> I love a nice bracelet and this one is amongst the best I've ever had. Wears very comfortably, looks great and has the wet suit adjustment which comes in handy for me as my wrist swells slightly towards end of day so I just expand it one notch. It's perfect.
> 
> ...


Did you look on the back to see the manufacture date? I've read elsewhere that although people might be getting new watches, they have been in stock for a while so might be a couple of years old and that might affect battery life?


----------



## qwox (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



rcorreale said:


> If you go on Seiyas site and read some of the many reviews, pretty much all of them comment on the fast shipping.
> 
> I love a nice bracelet and this one is amongst the best I've ever had. Wears very comfortably, looks great and has the wet suit adjustment which comes in handy for me as my wrist swells slightly towards end of day so I just expand it one notch. It's perfect.
> 
> ...


Did you look on the back to see the manufacture date? I've read elsewhere that although people might be getting new watches, they have been in stock for a while so might be a couple of years old and that might affect battery life?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



qwox said:


> Did you look on the back to see the manufacture date? I've read elsewhere that although people might be getting new watches, they have been in stock for a while so might be a couple of years old and that might affect battery life?


Yes, mine was born 08/18, so only 3 months on the battery. And I noticed that as soon as I purchased it immediately showed "sold out" so I either got the last one he had in inventory or he only stocks one at a time of this model. I kept checking back and two days later it showed "in stock" again so it should be a fresh one or new batch of several fresh examples there now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qwox (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



rcorreale said:


> Yes, mine was born 08/18, so only 3 months on the battery. And I noticed that as soon as I purchased it immediately showed "sold out" so I either got the last one he had in inventory or he only stocks one at a time of this model. I kept checking back and two days later it showed "in stock" again so it should be a fresh one or new batch of several fresh examples there now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info!


----------



## qwox (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



rcorreale said:


> Yes, mine was born 08/18, so only 3 months on the battery. And I noticed that as soon as I purchased it immediately showed "sold out" so I either got the last one he had in inventory or he only stocks one at a time of this model. I kept checking back and two days later it showed "in stock" again so it should be a fresh one or new batch of several fresh examples there now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info!


----------



## qwox (Nov 26, 2012)

I keep getting double posts when I attempt to reply to a post. What am I doing wrong? I do 'reply with quote'.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



qwox said:


> Thanks for the info!


You're welcome. Where in CT are you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

qwox said:


> I keep getting double posts when I attempt to reply to a post. What am I doing wrong? I do 'reply with quote'.


I don't think it's you, I think it's a forum software bug.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

qwox said:


> I keep getting double posts when I attempt to reply to a post. What am I doing wrong? I do 'reply with quote'.


I don't get any with Tapatalk, but I get it a lot with the Chrome browser. I have not tried MS IE.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Basically (at least for me) the problem is that when you click 'post quick reply' it takes you to a screen where you can see what you've written and it looks like it dint not post. 

If you click again on the button to post it, then it posts and you find that not only did you just post it, but that the first try actually posted as well, creating two posts.

SO... if I click to post and the page reloads and looks like I need to click it again... I just ignore it and if I check the thread I can see that it actually did post initially.


----------



## qwox (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



rcorreale said:


> You're welcome. Where in CT are you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Manchester/Vernon - and you?


----------



## qwox (Nov 26, 2012)

nolte said:


> Basically (at least for me) the problem is that when you click 'post quick reply' it takes you to a screen where you can see what you've written and it looks like it dint not post.
> 
> If you click again on the button to post it, then it posts and you find that not only did you just post it, but that the first try actually posted as well, creating two posts.
> 
> SO... if I click to post and the page reloads and looks like I need to click it again... I just ignore it and if I check the thread I can see that it actually did post initially.


OK...I did the 'reply with quote' and it shows your message and I type below it. Going to press the 'post quick reply' now and see what happens. If two replies somehow appear, sorry!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



qwox said:


> Manchester/Vernon - and you?


Bethany, 7 mi. North of New Haven.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

A little retro gold today.


----------



## qwox (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



rcorreale said:


> Bethany, 7 mi. North of New Haven.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi neighbor  !!!!!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



qwox said:


> Hi neighbor  !!!!!


Distant neighbor, there's quite a few miles between Manchester and Bethany.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> A huge congrats Rosenbloom. I'm definitely going to follow in your footsteps!


You should make the purchase! The shop owner told me that Seiko probably will remove "MARINEMASTER" from the dial in the next generation Tuna. If you are not a lover of the X logo, then you may need to go for the current generation now. ;-)

P.S. Indeed I even start thinking if I should buy one more tuna, SBBN033! o|


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Since this is my birthday, I find it appropriate to wear this year's birthday present to work. Of course wearing a big tuna with a long sleeve shirt may look garish, but I'm lovin' it!









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Rosenbloom said:


> You should make the purchase! The shop owner told me that Seiko probably will remove "MARINEMASTER" from the dial in the next generation Tuna. If you are not a lover of the X logo, then you may need to go for the current generation now. ;-)
> 
> P.S. Indeed I even start thinking if I should buy one more tuna, SBBN033! o|


That settles it, I am going to place a pre-order for a 031. Fingers crossed it doesn't take too long! Thanks Rosenbloom!

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Rosenbloom said:


> It was made in May 2018 or May 2008. If your watch is the latest model, then May 2018.
> The first digit is the year. The second is the month.


Thankyou mate, good to know its was made this year a few months before i bought it, yes its the new 031.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Tuna arrives at work.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I've been wearing this and my fool's gold solar tuna almost exclusively this past week.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## qwox (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



qwox said:


> Thanks for the response! I live in CT also and would hope to get the same type of shipping time! Do you find the OEM bracelet to be ok for you? And how big is the watch? I have a SRP637 and am wondering the size differential.


Were you charged any sales or duty related tax on your purchase?


----------



## qwox (Nov 26, 2012)

rcorreale said:


> Tuna arrives at work.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Were you charged any sales or duty related tax on your purchase?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



qwox said:


> Were you charged any sales or duty related tax on your purchase?


No.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irish0625 (Mar 10, 2013)

Pretty sure taxes are only on watches over $2500 from Japan.


qwox said:


> Were you charged any sales or duty related tax on your purchase?


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> Since this is my birthday, I find it appropriate to wear this year's birthday present to work.
> ...


It's a must-wear today!

George, selamat ulang tahun! |>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

I cannot believe how light the Spring Drive Tuna is. I really thought it slipped off somewhere and panicked! Lol and this is coming from someone who was wearing A Titanium Ananta Chrono!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

oldfatherthames said:


> It's a must-wear today!
> 
> George, selamat ulang tahun! |>
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Bernd! It feels good to be 35.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

1978 /7549-7010 SQ































Marcelo
________________


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

mms said:


> 1978 /7549-7010 SQ
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ________________


Oh, wow! It looks almost new! What a beauty! Is it already Christmas? 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## qwox (Nov 26, 2012)

According to seller SeiyaJapan. "The chapter ring and index & bezel index and face index are not aligned perfectly." For those who have purchased the SBBN031 (or the SBNN033 for that matter), what is your experience with alignment issues?


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> Oh, wow! It looks almost new! What a beauty! Is it already Christmas?
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Thank you Bernd.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

qwox said:


> According to seller SeiyaJapan. "The chapter ring and index & bezel index and face index are not aligned perfectly." For those who have purchased the SBBN031 (or the SBNN033 for that matter), what is your experience with alignment issues?


I have an SBBN031, and the only issue i've got with it, is that the minute hand is 4 minutes off (clockwise direction) compared to the hour hand.
Basically if the minute hand is on 12, the hour hand is slightly behind, and if the minute hand is on 4 minutes past, the hour hand aligns perfectly.
Mightbe i'll have it corrected when it goes in for a battery change and gasket maintainance, but it's no real big deal.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

qwox said:


> According to seller SeiyaJapan. "The chapter ring and index & bezel index and face index are not aligned perfectly." For those who have purchased the SBBN031 (or the SBNN033 for that matter), what is your experience with alignment issues?


Seiya states this for every Seiko Diver's watch, it's not specific to the Tunas. It's a general note, so customers know and of course it keeps the complaints down.

When I wondered which Tuna to get, I went back through this thread at least to 2015 (when the current Tunas were released) but probably I've been through the complete thread. I don't remember exactly, so many nights I took a dive here.

I don't remember that these misalignments have been an issue here. What I have seen were Tunas with the seconds hand not exactly meeting the markers.

Probably the bezel inlay is fixed and therefore in a different mechanical way than on other Seiko divers, others here surely know. However, it looks to me as if the Tunas are not (much) affected. My 031 is spot on in every way.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Rosenbloom said:


> You should make the purchase! The shop owner told me that Seiko probably will remove "MARINEMASTER" from the dial in the next generation Tuna. If you are not a lover of the X logo, then you may need to go for the current generation now. ;-)
> 
> P.S. Indeed I even start thinking if I should buy one more tuna, SBBN033! o|





GTR83 said:


> That settles it, I am going to place a pre-order for a 031.


Yeah! That idea was haunting me too.

Though I'm not a fan of the ProSpex logo, I didn't care much for it on my SRP775's dial The difference is, that there it is an added detail. But the thought to have the 'Marinemaster' imprint replaced by it: The_horror! ;-)



mms said:


> Thank you Bernd.


|>

Same day, different Tuna:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bumblebee for me today


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

It's 5:00 somewhere.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Seiya states this for every Seiko Diver's watch, it's not specific to the Tunas. It's a general note, so customers know and of course it keeps the complaints down.
> 
> When I wondered which Tuna to get, I went back through this thread at least to 2015 (when the current Tunas were released) but probably I've been through the complete thread. I don't remember exactly, so many nights I took a dive here.
> 
> ...


My tuna has one very small issue, the hour hand is about 2 minutes slow so theres the tiniest bit of unalignment when the hands are on 12.

Not an issue for me as i dont notice it but it was an issue with a few of these newer Tunas.


----------



## irish0625 (Mar 10, 2013)

I can't find any issues with mine


qwox said:


> According to seller SeiyaJapan. "The chapter ring and index & bezel index and face index are not aligned perfectly." For those who have purchased the SBBN031 (or the SBNN033 for that matter), what is your experience with alignment issues?


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Robotaz said:


>


The comfy level in this picture is off the charts.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

VOT today


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> VOT today
> View attachment 13724563


Nice watch !!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> VOT today
> View attachment 13724563


Please consider doing a Cermet review when you've had some experience.

We've seen numerous models come and go using that material and I've never heard squat from owners.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Just a quick question. I am looking to buy a SBBN 031 the Seiko Marine Master Professional 300M Tuna. Have been eyeing it off for a while. I've looked at Gnomon and more recently on Seijajapan and they both have it just over 1k USD. My issue is that living down under, I will either have to pay shipping or I believe Seija will ship for free. However as of June this year the Oz Gov is now stinging us duties on ALL imports regardless of price, whereas before June anything under a $1000 was duty free and anything over was.... well a bit of a lottery.

I have just looked at on Chrono24 and Watchshopping.com out of California have it marginally more expensive, free shipping in the US (I have a US postal box and will be there end Dec through to Feb) and therefore won't have to pay duty. Anyone had any experience with this mob?? They have pretty good feedback. I am seriously considering pulling the trigger. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Please consider doing a Cermet review when you've had some experience.
> 
> We've seen numerous models come and go using that material and I've never heard squat from owners.


Will do!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Goldie today.....


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Darth today...


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

I still cant get over the Lightness of the Tuna and accuracy of the Spring drive movement. Only 1 second in the week Ive had it. Also it does wear quite smaller than you would think. 10/10 watch right here.


----------



## qwox (Nov 26, 2012)

Red PeeKay said:


> Just a quick question. I am looking to buy a SBBN 031 the Seiko Marine Master Professional 300M Tuna. Have been eyeing it off for a while. I've looked at Gnomon and more recently on Seijajapan and they both have it just over 1k USD. My issue is that living down under, I will either have to pay shipping or I believe Seija will ship for free. However as of June this year the Oz Gov is now stinging us duties on ALL imports regardless of price, whereas before June anything under a $1000 was duty free and anything over was.... well a bit of a lottery.
> 
> I have just looked at on Chrono24 and Watchshopping.com out of California have it marginally more expensive, free shipping in the US (I have a US postal box and will be there end Dec through to Feb) and therefore won't have to pay duty. Anyone had any experience with this mob?? They have pretty good feedback. I am seriously considering pulling the trigger. Thanks for your help.


I am in a similar quandary. Am weighing the pros and cons of purchasing either an SBBN031 or SBBN033 watch. Since this is a significant financial outlay for me, I'm trying to gather all the facts (pros and cons) of this watch. Regarding the watch itself, I've read of minor alignment issues of the hour and second hand and whether or not to buy the model with strap and upgrade with a Strapcode bracelet (it's easy to adjust with the screws, but have read that there are issue with the screws coming loose and the watch falling off). I also heard that since this is a JDM (Japanese Domestic Model) and not a U.S. market watch, that U.S. Seiko won't fix them if problems, and the watch would have to be sent back to Japan (at least that's what my jeweler said). But my jeweler also said that for battery changes they could send it to a local watchmaker and have the battery changed and pressure tested there. So, in any case I would probably buy from SeiyaJapan if/when I can get my concerns addressed. I love both models of the watch in any event


----------



## qwox (Nov 26, 2012)

Red PeeKay said:


> Just a quick question. I am looking to buy a SBBN 031 the Seiko Marine Master Professional 300M Tuna. Have been eyeing it off for a while. I've looked at Gnomon and more recently on Seijajapan and they both have it just over 1k USD. My issue is that living down under, I will either have to pay shipping or I believe Seija will ship for free. However as of June this year the Oz Gov is now stinging us duties on ALL imports regardless of price, whereas before June anything under a $1000 was duty free and anything over was.... well a bit of a lottery.
> 
> I have just looked at on Chrono24 and Watchshopping.com out of California have it marginally more expensive, free shipping in the US (I have a US postal box and will be there end Dec through to Feb) and therefore won't have to pay duty. Anyone had any experience with this mob?? They have pretty good feedback. I am seriously considering pulling the trigger. Thanks for your help.


I am in a similar quandary. Am weighing the pros and cons of purchasing either an SBBN031 or SBBN033 watch. Since this is a significant financial outlay for me, I'm trying to gather all the facts (pros and cons) of this watch. Regarding the watch itself, I've read of minor alignment issues of the hour and second hand and whether or not to buy the model with strap and upgrade with a Strapcode bracelet (it's easy to adjust with the screws, but have read that there are issue with the screws coming loose and the watch falling off). I also heard that since this is a JDM (Japanese Domestic Model) and not a U.S. market watch, that U.S. Seiko won't fix them if problems, and the watch would have to be sent back to Japan (at least that's what my jeweler said). But my jeweler also said that for battery changes they could send it to a local watchmaker and have the battery changed and pressure tested there. So, in any case I would probably buy from SeiyaJapan if/when I can get my concerns addressed. I love both models of the watch in any event


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

qwox said:


> I am in a similar quandary. Am weighing the pros and cons of purchasing either an SBBN031 or SBBN033 watch. Since this is a significant financial outlay for me, I'm trying to gather all the facts (pros and cons) of this watch. Regarding the watch itself, I've read of minor alignment issues of the hour and second hand and whether or not to buy the model with strap and upgrade with a Strapcode bracelet (it's easy to adjust with the screws, but have read that there are issue with the screws coming loose and the watch falling off). I also heard that since this is a JDM (Japanese Domestic Model) and not a U.S. market watch, that U.S. Seiko won't fix them if problems, and the watch would have to be sent back to Japan (at least that's what my jeweler said). But my jeweler also said that for battery changes they could send it to a local watchmaker and have the battery changed and pressure tested there. So, in any case I would probably buy from SeiyaJapan if/when I can get my concerns addressed. I love both models of the watch in any event


If you prefer wearing a bracelet over a strap then you would be foolish not to get the OEM bracelet, it's heads and shoulders above any after market. The ratcheting adjustment alone is worth it, never mind that it looks great, is very comfortable and Diashield.

It's extremely unlikely you'll get a lemon requiring warranty service but in the unlikely event you did, it's not the end of the world sending it to Japan for the work and at least you'll know it will be done right.

Battery change 5 years out can be done here in the U. S.

My sample has an ever so slightly out of alignment chapter ring. Not noticeable at a casual glance. You have to really look for it to notice but the overall awesomeness of the watch makes that a non issue. Plenty of reports here about both perfect and not quite perfect samples so you have to decide for yourself on that one.

If I were you I would get the watch knowing that if it wasn't perfect you would still be able to flip it easily and I'm betting you wouldn't lose more than 20%.

I think you're overthinking this decision.

PS - I've had a couple of Strapcode bracelets. They're nice enough for the money but can't compare to the 031 bracelet but if you do go that route, remove all the bracelet screws, put a light drop of blue loc-tite on each and you won't have to worry about them working loose.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

rcorreale said:


> If you prefer wearing a bracelet over a strap then you would be foolish not to get the OEM bracelet, it's heads and shoulders above any after market. The ratcheting adjustment alone is worth it, never mind that it looks great, is very comfortable and Diashield.
> 
> It's extremely unlikely you'll get a lemon requiring warranty service but in the unlikely event you did, it's not the end of the world sending it to Japan for the work and at least you'll know it will be done right.
> 
> ...


Echoing rcorreale's comments, the OEM 031 bracelet is a nice piece - it is the same bracelet used on the MM300 variants, just with different end links.

As to dial alignment - I have owned 3 of the 300m tuna and never had an issue.....and the engine, the 7c46 high torque Quartz, is also used in the Darth line up......to date, I have yet to hear of any issues personally, but not to say a search of WUS won't turn up any!

So outside a battery change in 2023 (I highly recommend you check the caseback for that nugget of info!), you are looking at "grab and go" heaven....


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Red PeeKay said:


> Just a quick question. I am looking to buy a SBBN 031 the Seiko Marine Master Professional 300M Tuna. Have been eyeing it off for a while. I've looked at Gnomon and more recently on Seijajapan and they both have it just over 1k USD. My issue is that living down under, I will either have to pay shipping or I believe Seija will ship for free. However as of June this year the Oz Gov is now stinging us duties on ALL imports regardless of price, whereas before June anything under a $1000 was duty free and anything over was.... well a bit of a lottery.
> 
> I have just looked at on Chrono24 and Watchshopping.com out of California have it marginally more expensive, free shipping in the US (I have a US postal box and will be there end Dec through to Feb) and therefore won't have to pay duty. Anyone had any experience with this mob?? They have pretty good feedback. I am seriously considering pulling the trigger. Thanks for your help.


Not sure Pete, just use PP and youll be ok if theres any drama.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

This thread needs a jump start, who else is wearing their Tuna today?

Mine hasn't left my wrist for almost 3 weeks now except for showering and sleeping and I would keep it on in bed except I'm afraid of injuring my wife.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Some serious desk diving today. Glad I'm good to 300m in case the roof starts leaking.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

One of my favorites!!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

This was taken yesterday but I wore it again for another hectic day at the Ministry and forgot to take a new pic. Low quality photo as usual - thinking maybe I should upgrade my phone this Christmas, the newer ones have great snapshooters on 'em.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

We need an SBBN040 members thread. I see quite a few on here.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> We need an SBBN040 members thread. I see quite a few on here.


---> S23626J1 1978 Golden Tuna Anniversary Owner thread

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

How did I missed that ^^^. Subscribed.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_5934 by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Some fishes glow in the dark:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

What’s the difference between the S23626J1 and an SBBN040? I bought my 040 from Japan and it has a Kanji wheel.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> What's the difference between the S23626J1 and an SBBN040? I bought my 040 from Japan and it has a Kanji wheel.


The S23626 is the international edition and thus it does not have the kanji wheel. Instead it uses the Roman numerals for alternative day indicator like the Seiko Monster for instance. Other than that, they are supposedly identical, and my dealer tells me that the total of 1,978 units manufactured includes both SBBN040 and the S23626, instead of there being 1,978 of each. But there are no concrete info about exactly how many of each were made.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> What's the difference between the S23626J1 and an SBBN040? I bought my 040 from Japan and it has a Kanji wheel.


I bought my S23626J1 in Hong Kong from an AD. It has a Roman wheel.
In Hong Kong, shops are also selling SBBN040 (grey market goods) without local official warranty. And the price is much higher than S23636J1.

I wonder when Seiko said it is limited, did they mean there are 1978 pieces for S23626J1 and another 1978 pieces for SBBN040?


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> ... the total of 1,978 units manufactured includes both SBBN040 and the S23626...


This is a very good news for us, who have already had the watch on wrist. :-d


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

For sure. It's nice being part of the "1978 Boys Club" 

And oh yeah, after skimming the Goldie owners thread, I saw that there are also French and Chinese kanji versions for different markets. I'm not really concerned about not getting the kanji wheel since the watch as a whole is perfect in my opinion - a sentiment many in the Goldie owners thread also expressed - and since I get local warranty, it's not a big deal if mine is not as rare as the other editions. 

I also find it endearing that several other owners of the Goldie had the same thought as I did and also got themselves the SNE498 as a companion piece. Now some of us went even further and also got the SBDX014G - I think that one's going to be my next grail. 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister X (May 31, 2017)

Finally got home and took off the 025 after a rough 13 hour "tuna Tuesday".


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Mister X said:


> Finally got home and took off the 025 after a rough 13 hour "tuna Tuesday".


What strap is that?

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> For sure. It's nice being part of the "1978 Boys Club"
> 
> And oh yeah, after skimming the Goldie owners thread, I saw that there are also French and Chinese kanji versions for different markets. I'm not really concerned about not getting the kanji wheel since the watch as a whole is perfect in my opinion - a sentiment many in the Goldie owners thread also expressed - and since I get local warranty, it's not a big deal if mine is not as rare as the other editions.
> 
> ...


I actually got my Emporer just before my Goldie, and mine has the French date wheel as I got it from a Canadian AD.

I did have a solar Goldie - a great value - but no wrist time = flipped.

The whole kanji thing is cool, and it's kanji on my bumblebee, but I find if I do fling it on kanji it's only for a short while and then it's back to English.....no matter, Darth cased Tuna are solid across the board.

Wearing my Emperor today.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Maddog1970 said:


> I actually got my Emporer just before my Goldie, and mine has the French date wheel as I got it from a Canadian AD.
> 
> I did have a solar Goldie - a great value - but no wrist time = flipped.
> 
> ...


I don't remember if I've asked you this before, but do you find the golden Emperor that much bigger than the golden Darth? Or do they actually wear pretty similarly despite the obvious difference in size? I personally find the Darth's size perfect for me, but I do know all tunas wear small which is great. When I got the golden Darth, the golden Emperor was out of stock and last time I tried it was a year ago - so I never managed to get a back-to-back feel of both.

It's a shame you had to get rid of the solar goldie aka "Soldie" - it's served me well as a solid looking beater ever since it arrived in the stable, and its heavy resemblance to the bigger golden tuna siblings really puts a smile on my face every time I wear it.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The emperor wears considerably larger than the Darth.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

...031 today -


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> The emperor wears considerably larger than the Darth.


Yup, Goldie is 15.3mm thick and I think 49.3mm L2L, whereas the emporer is 17mm thick and 52mm Lug2Lug.....

I honestly find the Darths to hit the sweet spot for my 7.5" flatfish wrist, with the Emperor being perhaps a smidge big - but man I love it!


----------



## Mister X (May 31, 2017)

jhanna1701 said:


> What strap is that?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jamie


EACHE 24mm leather strap from Amazon, ends slightly trimmed to fit the 22mm lug width, mounted with ToxicNATOs SlimFat spring bars.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> Yup, Goldie is 15.3mm thick and I think 49.3mm L2L, whereas the emporer is 17mm thick and 52mm Lug2Lug.....


Most importantly is the weight. I had that rose gold emperor, as well as others, and they flop around from the weight. And fwiw, I also have a 7.5"+ wrist. I imagine the flopping on a smaller wrist would be significant.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

031 is the bomb!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Most importantly is the weight. I had that rose gold emperor, as well as others, and they flop around from the weight. And fwiw, I also have a 7.5"+ wrist. I imagine the flopping on a smaller wrist would be significant.


Yes, the Emperor is heavier, and best worn on the factory rubber!

I have tried it on many straps, leather and metal, and in the end the Seiko OEM rubber allows me to secure it the best, with (in my case) little or no flop......

It's one of those watches that could have been dumbed down a little, but brings such a stupid smile to my face every time I wear it, that I honestly wouldn't change anything about it!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Thanks Robotaz and Maddog1970.

My biggest-wearing watch right now, outside of G-Shocks, is the Orient Saturation Diver which is 55mm lug to lug so it's nice to know that the Emperor is still a bit below that in length. I do think the current generation of stock Seiko straps are excellent - I really liked the one on my Darth from the comfort, looks and fit standpoint.

Edit: any pics of the Emperor on bracelet, perhaps?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



GTR83 said:


> Thanks Robotaz and Maddog1970.
> 
> My biggest-wearing watch right now, outside of G-Shocks, is the Orient Saturation Diver which is 55mm lug to lug so it's nice to know that the Emperor is still a bit below that in length. I do think the current generation of stock Seiko straps are excellent - I really liked the one on my Darth from the comfort, looks and fit standpoint.
> 
> Edit: any pics of the Emperor on bracelet, perhaps?


The Emperor wears bigger than the Orient to me, fwiw.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Robotaz said:


> The Emperor wears bigger than the Orient to me, fwiw.


That's a bit of a bummer - but thank you very much Robotaz.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlauwrence2 (May 18, 2018)

SRPA83 PADI


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

jlauwrence2 said:


> View attachment 13733619
> 
> SRPA83 PADI


Your watch looks like it's a bit excited. Don't know how you can wear it like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> Yes, the Emperor is heavier, and best worn on the factory rubber!
> 
> I have tried it on many straps, leather and metal, and in the end the Seiko OEM rubber allows me to secure it the best, with (in my case) little or no flop......
> 
> It's one of those watches that could have been dumbed down a little, but brings such a stupid smile to my face every time I wear it, that I honestly wouldn't change anything about it!


I agree with the rubber strap. I have been using the Z-22, and as heavy as it is, it doesn't move around. >>> Oh... I also have to agree with the stupid smile


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Archangel FX said:


> I agree with the rubber strap. I have been using the Z-22, and as heavy as it is, it doesn't move around. >>> Oh... I also have to agree with the stupid smile
> 
> View attachment 13734339
> 
> ...


Just love that strap!


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Well last night I did two things I thought I would never do. #1 I bought a Tuna! #2 I bought a quartz Tuna! The SBBN031. 

Last night I was on Amazon looking for, I can’t even remember what now, and came across a new Tuna for less than a grand shipped.

I prefer automatics but for some reason the SBBN031 has been calling me for a few weeks now. I’ve never even seen anybody wearing a Tuna...just in pictures mostly from you fine folks here on WUS. 

Suppose to receive it mid Jan to early February. Bummer waiting so long right. 

This morning I get a text from DHL EXPRESS my package will be delivered Friday as in tomorrow. Wow what a surprise from Hong Kong to South Florida in two days. 

Excited and really hoping I get a great example tomorrow. 

I’ll post some pics for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

MeWatchYou said:


> This morning I get a text from DHL EXPRESS my package will be delivered Friday as in tomorrow. Wow what a surprise from Hong Kong to South Florida in two days.


Congratulations from Hong Kong! ;-)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

MeWatchYou said:


> Well last night I did two things I thought I would never do. #1 I bought a Tuna! #2 I bought a quartz Tuna! The SBBN031.


Congratulations from Cologne! 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

MeWatchYou said:


> Well last night I did two things I thought I would never do. #1 I bought a Tuna! #2 I bought a quartz Tuna! The SBBN031.


Congrats from Galveston...


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

MeWatchYou said:


> Well last night I did two things I thought I would never do. #1 I bought a Tuna! #2 I bought a quartz Tuna! The SBBN031.
> 
> Last night I was on Amazon looking for, I can't even remember what now, and came across a new Tuna for less than a grand shipped.
> 
> ...


Congrats from Northeast USA!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlauwrence2 (May 18, 2018)

I guess I hv to live with it


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

jlauwrence2 said:


> I guess I hv to live with it


You can trim it. You'll be much happier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlauwrence2 (May 18, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> You can trim it. You'll be much happier.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I'll try installing o-ring as additional strap holder, seems much neater. Thanks to @Archangel FX


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



jlauwrence2 said:


> I think I'll try installing o-ring as additional strap holder, seems much neater. Thanks to @Archangel FX


Or, you can do like I did and wear the baby tuna on an Isofrane. Due to the way the strap holes and the strap keeper are placed, there is much less "tail" to be had for smaller wrists compared to stock. Be warned, the stock Seiko fatbar is too fat to use with an Iso, you'd have to get aftermarket ones preferably 1.8-2.0mm diameter. And although they are very comfortable for me, Isos are very thick so you might not like how it feels.

Congrats for the new SBBN031 owner. I'm still waiting for mine.

Might as well post a wrist shot from this morning at the office, too. I really love this version of the Tuna to the point that I decided to let go of my SBBN017.









Edit: added some shots of the baby tuna on an Iso.


----------



## jlauwrence2 (May 18, 2018)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



GTR83 said:


> Or, you can do like I did and wear the baby tuna on an Isofrane. Due to the way the strap holes and the strap keeper are placed, there is much less "tail" to be had for smaller wrists compared to stock. Be warned, the stock Seiko fatbar is too fat to use with an Iso, you'd have to get aftermarket ones preferably 1.8-2.0mm diameter. And although they are very comfortable for me, Isos are very thick so you might not like how it feels.
> 
> Congrats for the new SBBN031 owner. I'm still waiting for mine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input @GTR83, I'm planning to swap the rubber strap with stainless steel ones, however I've been placed on waiting list by my local Seiko service outlet, hopefully not for long.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



jlauwrence2 said:


> Thanks for the input @GTR83, I'm planning to swap the rubber strap with stainless steel ones, however I've been placed on waiting list by my local Seiko service outlet, hopefully not for long.


Yep, I remember there being at least one baby tuna model which comes on stainless steel bracelet, if you can get it that one should also work fine with our watches.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



GTR83 said:


> Yep, I remember there being at least one baby tuna model which comes on stainless steel bracelet, if you can get it that one should also work fine with our watches.
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


I had a SRP653 and 655....wore them both on strapcode straight end links, and looked great!

Both gone, but not forgotten.....

Goldie today, on a green Borealis iso.....


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Winter Solstice!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Archangel FX said:


> Winter Solstice!!


So glad we finally made it and are headed back the other direction.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Fish Friday?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Received and it looks great! Removed the bracelet which looks nice BTW and installed a new Turtle strap I had laying around from an earlier purchase. I'll probably order the correct Tuna strap or an US GL831.

Thank you guys for the congratulations.

I'm pleased with the purchase.

I haven't seen many SBBN031 with a strap. I think it looks nice. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

MeWatchYou said:


> Received and it looks great! Removed the bracelet which looks nice BTW and installed a new Turtle strap I had laying around from an earlier purchase. I'll probably order the correct Tuna strap or an US GL831.
> 
> Thank you guys for the congratulations.
> 
> ...


Very nice! My 031 will go on a rubber strap during summer months when I'm on the beach and in the water most weekends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

MeWatchYou said:


> ...
> I'm pleased with the purchase.
> 
> I haven't seen many SBBN031 with a strap. I think it looks nice.
> ...


Looks like a perfect fit to your wrist! |>

Yes, it looks nice, I prefer mine on straps. It builds a contrast and amplifies the shape of the case.

--



rcorreale said:


> Fish Friday?
> 
> ...


Yeah! And I continue with some Saturday Night Fever. 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

[

--

Yeah! And I continue with some Saturday Night Fever. 

View attachment 13737757


Cheers!
Bernd[/QUOTE]

I guess that means John Travolta must be near by.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

rcorreale said:


> I guess that means John Travolta must be near by.


In my hometown I'm quite famous for my Tony Manero impersonations! :-!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

oldfatherthames said:


> In my hometown I'm quite famous for my Tony Manero impersonations! :-!
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Would love to see that sometime. Great movie!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Put the US GL831 on the Tuna and it looks great but unfortunately it's either too loose or too tight. Fits me well on the Turtle just not so good on the Tuna.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

rcorreale said:


> Very nice! My 031 will go on a rubber strap during summer months when I'm on the beach and in the water most weekends.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I think it looks nice on the bracelet and will try it soon but I'm partial to the rubber straps.

Looks like the R01X021J9 strap comes on the SBBN's. Which rubber strap are you using?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

MeWatchYou said:


> Thanks! I think it looks nice on the bracelet and will try it soon but I'm partial to the rubber straps.
> 
> Looks like the R01X021J9 strap comes on the SBBN's. Which rubber strap are you using?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I prefer bracelets mostly due to the ease of putting on and taking off.

I have a Seiko Z22 wave vent strap hanging around doing nothing so when the time comes I'll give that a try. If I don't like it I'm planning on getting a Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

VOT for me today...


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

Two of my Fvaorite things in the world. Tunas and Seafood.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Strokes1251 said:


> Two of my Fvaorite things in the world. Tunas and Seafood.
> View attachment 13739565


Man that spring drive tuna is calling my name, big time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

rcorreale said:


> Man that spring drive tuna is calling my name, big time!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At the prices they are currently selling its a lot of watch! Get it asap you wont regret it!


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

rcorreale said:


> Man that spring drive tuna is calling my name, big time!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


double post


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Into the night.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Spring drive today


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Where are all the Tunas today??



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Maddog1970 said:


> Spring drive today
> 
> View attachment 13742189
> View attachment 13742193


Oooh, that combo looks great! Is that one of the Super Oysters from Strapcode? Or could it be an SBBN015 bracelet coated black?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

I get a cheesy as hell smile every time






I look down at my tuna


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Merry Christmas to me!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm ready, festivities beginning in 3 hrs.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Delete


----------



## naht (Sep 13, 2010)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Merry Christmas Eve!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

MeWatchYou said:


> Merry Christmas Eve!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew22 (Feb 21, 2016)

Check out the lume!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey gang,

my belated Merry Christmas to all who celebrate!

The Tuna was my early Christmas present to myself but of course I love me something watch-related on time. 

A small teaser of what's coming soon to my wrist: Here's the ratcheting clasp from my 031's bracelet already mounted on Uncle Seiko's Oyster. And of course I wanted some of his newer straps also. Love his stuff!









Have a great holiday season everyone!
Bernd


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

The lume on these shrouded divers aren't too shabby... Could work as next year's Christmas tree decoration!









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

And here we go ...

Oystertime with my Tuna:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

This looks incredibly sharp! Nicely done.



oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 13748183


IG: th3measure


----------



## somewhatold (Dec 26, 2018)

Can you use the original bracelet on any other watches with 22mm lug?


----------



## qwox (Nov 26, 2012)

All the tuna I need (at least for now)!


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

somewhatold said:


> Can you use the original bracelet on any other watches with 22mm lug?


You should be very careful with that SBBN007/015/031 bracelet, as it has no springbar gaps in the endlink to reach it with any kind of tool.
So only use it on watches with drilled lugholes, otherwise you have to use somewhat destructive measures on either the case or the endlink to get it off.

Example:
The Miltat band on the left has cutouts for the springbars, the SBBN031 band on the right does not have those cutouts.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

TheMeasure said:


> This looks incredibly sharp! Nicely done.


Thank you! b-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## somewhatold (Dec 26, 2018)

CADirk said:


> You should be very careful with that SBBN007/015/031 bracelet, as it has no springbar gaps in the endlink to reach it with any kind of tool.
> So only use it on watches with drilled lugholes, otherwise you have to use somewhat destructive measures on either the case or the endlink to get it off.
> 
> Example:
> The Miltat band on the left has cutouts for the springbars, the SBBN031 band on the right does not have those cutouts.


Thanks for the information!!! Does the Miltat bracelet taper down to 18mm?


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Yes they do.


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

Smiles per gallon


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

oldfatherthames said:


> And here we go ...
> 
> Oystertime with my Tuna:
> 
> ...


Beautiful Tuna and photo.


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

Sbbn015 Tuna


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Today makes 4 weeks on the wrist and it's exactly +6 seconds as compared to the reference it was set to. Not HAQ territory, I wasn't expecting that, but not too shabby either. Still look forward to strapping this one on every day.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

joins said:


> ...
> Sbbn015 Tuna


The perfect picture! b-)|>



MeWatchYou said:


> Beautiful Tuna and photo.


Thank you so much!

--

Of course I couldn't wait to mount the other straps from Uncle Seiko, so here's a quick one with the GL831:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

oldfatherthames said:


> The perfect picture! b-)|>
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> ...


Would love to see a wrist shot with this one whenever you can. No hurry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

rcorreale said:


> Would love to see a wrist shot with this one whenever you can. No hurry.


I'd love to and want to do some wristshots anyway. I guess I will find the time until Sunday.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

rcorreale said:


> Would love to see a wrist shot with this one whenever you can. No hurry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Strokes1251 said:


> Smiles per gallon
> View attachment 13750433


A real black beauty you have there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

rcorreale said:


> Today makes 4 weeks on the wrist and it's exactly +6 seconds as compared to the reference it was set to. Not HAQ territory, I wasn't expecting that, but not too shabby either. Still look forward to strapping this one on every day.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks clean with a bracelet. I have the bracelet on mine today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth on nato....a few with pvd hardware on the way...until then non pvd will do.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

035 on an endmill

Could use the diver's extension but not sure if it's worth the hassle of getting one


----------



## Scooter McTavish (Nov 24, 2016)

Got my “mini grail”...The Yeti


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Glow in the dark Fish Friday.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

New arrival....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Since Tapatalk will no longer allow just a picture with no text to be posted this is just babble.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I think I'm going to enjoy the quality of the camera in my new new phone.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

Dust Magnet


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBBN011







*


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



59yukon01 said:


> Since Tapatalk will no longer allow just a picture with no text to be posted this is just babble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just push the space bar once, I've found that constitutes enough text to be able to post.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Red PeeKay said:


> Just push the space bar once, I've found that constitutes enough text to be able to post.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip! I'll try that next time.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## LostInIce (Mar 10, 2010)

SRPA83K1 with some bluing on the shroud screws for blue and red tones.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Tuna out and about on this beautiful and warm for this time of year Saturday.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

For those of you who have mounted the Goldarth on different straps, is it easy to remove the spring bars without drilled lugs? It's basically the only reason I haven't taken the knife to it, I'm too afraid of scratching the titanium on the back.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

I've been rocking the Tuna all week! Definitely one of my favorite watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

My Lil bros new watch has me wanting my old root beer back. Guess I know what Im buying next year.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry but that SD tuna smokes that ugly Rolex all day long.


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Sorry but that SD tuna smokes that ugly Rolex all day long.


I love the old root beers so much! But if were comparing it to the new Rolex GMT models with the ceramic bezel then I agree!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Robotaz said:


> Sorry but that SD tuna smokes that ugly Rolex all day long.


What he said x 2!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Not normally a fan of leather on divers but I'm liking this Greg Steven's strap on the SBBN040.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*Tuna & Tuna-Lite







*


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> For those of you who have mounted the Goldarth on different straps, is it easy to remove the spring bars without drilled lugs? It's basically the only reason I haven't taken the knife to it, I'm too afraid of scratching the titanium on the back.


I don't have the Goldarth, but surely springbars are the same as on my Tuna, so the end is 1,1mm. As I have read, 1,2mm springbars will also fit the Tuna's lugs and eliminate the rest of mechanical play in the hole.

Of course you can try a hard paper-clip, but if that doesn't work, you should use the Bergeon 6767-F with the 1,2mm fork. (There are also sets available with more tips.)
Go for the Bergeon or for another quality-approved tool, you don't want to have the tip breaking while you're applying pressure!

And in any case: Use rigid, stiff adhesive tape to cover not just only the lugs, but also the caseback! You will cry a river if you slip-off with the tool. Also it protects the material from other marks that can happen when working on the springbars.
When mounting the springbars with the new strap, you still want to have the tape on the watch and instead of using the Bergeon you could just use a long fingernail or a creditcard or a toothpick's end to compress the second end of the springbar. (The first end you will have already mounted in the lug's hole before compressing the second end.)

Btw, from pictures it looks to me as if the rubber strap around the springbar is slightly sloped, so I think you will not have to work on the material to pull back much of the rubber before you get access to the springbars.



Howa said:


>


WOW! This combination of colours is so sexy! I so like my SBBN031 with a dark-green nylon, but with the gold involved it's wonderful!



rcorreale said:


> Would love to see a wrist shot with this one whenever you can. No hurry.


Et voilà:









(Strap: Uncle Seiko GL831)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

oldfatherthames said:


> I don't have the Goldarth, but surely springbars are the same as on my Tuna, so the end is 1,1mm. As I have read, 1,2mm springbars will also fit the Tuna's lugs and eliminate the rest of mechanical play in the hole.
> 
> Of course you can try a hard paper-clip, but if that doesn't work, you should use the Bergeon 6767-F with the 1,2mm fork. (There are also sets available with more tips.)
> Go for the Bergeon or for another quality-approved tool, you don't want to have the tip breaking while you're applying pressure!
> ...


That looks great, thank you very much. I have the Bonetto Cinturini version of this incoming but for now I'm probably going to put it on the SRP777 turtle I also have on the way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

rcorreale said:


> That looks great, thank you very much. I have the Bonetto Cinturini version of this incoming but for now I'm probably going to put it on the SRP777 turtle I also have on the way.


I also have the BC Zuludiver 284:

- Uncle Seiko's GL831 is a bit more flexible and hugging the wrist. According my caliper it's 2,5mm at the center along the holes, the BC is 2.8mm there.
- The BC284 is flat (simple) underneath, the GL831 has the original texture (like Seiko's GL831) underneath, you can see it here: Uncle Seiko GL831 Rubber Watch Strap ($39.00) ? Welcome to Strap Sense or at his his product page.
- The GL831 has a signed clasp, but discreet on the inside.
- Uncle Seiko offers the GL831 in two lengths!

- And fwiw, after 3 years the BC284 still has a stronger vanilla scent than the brandnew GL831.

The strap of course is also great with the SRP-Turtles: #2

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Uncle Seiko's GL831.....









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

oldfatherthames said:


> I also have the BC Zuludiver 284:
> 
> - Uncle Seiko's GL831 is a bit more flexible and hugging the wrist. According my caliper it's 2,5mm at the center along the holes, the BC is 2.8mm there.
> - The BC284 is flat (simple) underneath, the GL831 has the original texture (like Seiko's GL831) underneath, you can see it here: Uncle Seiko GL831 Rubber Watch Strap ($39.00) ? Welcome to Strap Sense or at his his product page.
> ...


Thanks for the info but it's too late now as it's been paid for and is en route. I've seen a few good reviews which is why I went that way and I happen to like the vanilla scent!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Tuna with US GL831.







Nice strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> my belated Merry Christmas to all who celebrate!
> 
> ...


Picked up the same combo. Thought the class was a waste at the time. But after I put in on my 033.... I'm a believer

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Howa said:


> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Digging that strap

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth on Grey ToxicN80....waiting for this same strap with PVD hardware.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## hbr245b (Mar 26, 2015)

SBBN015 on Erika's original taken a couple of days ago









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Tuna Crop Circle


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Tuna Crop Circle


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Finally gave in and took the knife to the S23626. And it's true, it matches better with the GL831/DAL1BP! I also tried installing the 22mm Engineer bracelet from Miltat/Strapcode, but I couldn't get the spring bars to line up, there's just so little clearance between the lugs. I guess there's a reason they made a 21.5mm version for the Tunas. Doesn't really matter, because now I realize this combo is the optimal look for the Goldarth. Not too shabby for 2019's first small project.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Happy new year everyone! :-!

--



GTR83 said:


> Finally gave in and took the knife to the S23626. ... I also tried installing the 22mm Engineer bracelet from Miltat/Strapcode, but I couldn't get the spring bars to line up, there's just so little clearance between the lugs.


Did you see my recommendations in #8775? I sometimes shorten a toothpick with a wirecutter to get a thicker, more stabile end and use it to compress the spring-bar's end by pressing against it's front and when fully compressed, I push the bracelet downwards between the lugs. (Speaking generally here, not that I did it with your Engineer on a Tuna.)



GTR83 said:


> And it's true, it matches better with the GL831/DAL1BP!
> ...
> Doesn't really matter, because now I realize this combo is the optimal look for the Goldarth. Not too shabby for 2019's first small project.


Bravo! 

However, considering that we're talking real vintage design, I would mount this watch and nothing else than a strap. True to history and it looks so great anyway!

Btw, I noticed the tall keeper and given the thickness of the strap, that must either be the BC284 or the Seiko DAL1BP. So I wat to add to this ...



oldfatherthames said:


> I also have the BC Zuludiver 284:
> 
> - Uncle Seiko's GL831 is a bit more flexible and hugging the wrist. According my caliper it's 2,5mm at the center along the holes, the BC is 2.8mm there.
> - The BC284 is flat (simple) underneath, the GL831 has the original texture (like Seiko's GL831) underneath, you can see it here: Uncle Seiko GL831 Rubber Watch Strap ($39.00) ? Welcome to Strap Sense or at his his product page.
> ...


... that the keeper the BC is 10mm, while the keeper of Uncle Seiko's GL831 is 'only' 8mm. Doesn't sound that much in numbers but it looks considerably thinner and elegant not to mention that a keeper less bulky is more comfortable with long sleeves.

I love how the design 'steps' towards the watch when viewed from the side:









Or how it descends when viewed from above. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah Bernd, you are absolutely correct, this flat vent strap is an OEM DAL1BP I got from a local vendor. Since ordering the US from overseas would take quite some time, I figured getting the DAL1BP would be the next best thing - it arrived just a few hours after I told you I'm going to buy the strap  I do find the keeper just a bit too tall, just like you've said. Which is no big deal, if anything I feel it's "period correct" lol. Maybe I'll try swapping in the metal keeper from the stock S23626 strap if I feel like it later. But, I'd like to thank you for your suggestions, maybe I'll get the real US GL831 for the SBBN031.

Regarding the Engineer bracelet I later watched some very informative YouTube videos and it turned out you have to angle the end link so that it's almost 90° against the caseback to get it to fit properly. This is if you don't want to get the 21.5mm ones which are specifically designed for the bigger Tunas, but I decided I did not like the way it looked at all. Plus I think the edges of the 22mm end links would potentially scratch the insides of the lugs to somewhere and back due to this unconventional positioning, so I decided it's not worth the hassle.

There is something interesting about the stock strap I discovered after removing it - the spring bars are within a metal tube! 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Happy New Year brothers (and of course sisters  )


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> Yeah Bernd, you are absolutely correct, this flat vent strap is an OEM DAL1BP I got from a local vendor. Since ordering the US from overseas would take quite some time, I figured getting the DAL1BP would be the next best thing - it arrived just a few hours after I told you I'm going to buy the strap


Hahaha, when I saw your pictures I thought 'heck, how did he get it that fast?!', until I noticed the keeper. 



GTR83 said:


> Plus I think the edges of the 22mm end links would potentially scratch the insides of the lugs to somewhere and back due to this unconventional positioning, so I decided it's not worth the hassle.


If you're curious how it looks in the flesh you could just position the bracelet between the lugs with the Tuna on a table without mounting it. But if your Engineer is steel-silver instead of black, I personally don't feel this combination at all.

However, my friend, we are at one that the Goldarth shines on the GL831-design. |>

--



therion said:


> Happy New Year brothers (and of course sisters  )


Beautiful 033! |>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Tunas!














Marcelo

__________________


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBDX014 To Start the Year >>> 2019







*


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Happy new year from Athens!! Healthy, happiness!!










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Strangely, the SBBN031 which has eluded my interest in favor of the Darth and Emperor over the past few years, is now all I can think about. The stainless steel shroud against black bezel, the kanji date, more tolerable size compared to the aforementioned models, and goldilocks price zone/bang for buck. I promised myself "no new watches" in 2019, but I fear this is an itch I have to scratch. I've had a baby tuna (too big and not a "real" tuna per se), Golden "Fauxlar" Tuna (perfect size but not rugged enough), and am of the belief that all MARINEMASTER dials are going to be PS "X"'d this year moving forward. Do I, nay, SHOULD I make the jump and buy now? Or hold out a few months to see what Basel brings? I'm looking for a workhorse beater that's accurate, but of no compromise to go along with my MM300. Perhaps the perfect diver duo...


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm also close to pulling the trigger...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## qwox (Nov 26, 2012)

I was going to pull the trigger on a SBBN031, BUT when went to purchase it, I came across a huge problem! I have a billing address, and a shipping address, and the seller needs to have the same for both! SO, now I can't buy this watch! Did anybody else have this kind of problem, and if so how did they solve it and with which seller? HELP!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Yes, you guys really should pull the 031 trigger, it's so worth it! Just ask Bernd.

I too was itching for this Tuna for a couple of years before the updates, 015 I think? But when I saw the new hand set it pushed me over the edge. I much prefer it to the original as to me it looks much more modern/contemporary and the new and improved lume was icing on the cake.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

If you're on the "fence" with the SBBN031........ i'll Try to enable, I mean help 

- history
- rock solid
- looks


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



ahonobaka said:


> ... and am of the belief that all MARINEMASTER dials are going to be PS "X"'d this year moving forward. Do I, nay, SHOULD I make the jump and buy now? Or hold out a few months to see what Basel brings?


Expecting the 'Marinemaster' imprint to be replaced with the ProSpex logo was one horrible thought for me, but in the end it was just one more alibi to get-the-hot-thing-now! If it sings to you, why wait?
(Except for the logo I wouldn't expect changes to the model anyway. If anything I see a green Tuna or another limited edition. I hope they don't emit as much variations as they did with the Turtles, which I find a bit much, hope they keep it straight.)



ahonobaka said:


> I'm looking for a workhorse beater that's accurate, but of no compromise to go along with my MM300. Perhaps the perfect diver duo...


That watch would be a Tuna. 



rcorreale said:


> Yes, you guys really should pull the 031 trigger, it's so worth it! Just ask Bernd.


Hmmm. :think:

I have to issue out a warning about something I discovered with the SBBN031 since the second day: It steals wristtime like no other watch. Unless the other watches are Tunas. ;-)









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

[

Hmmm. :think:

I have to issue out a warning about something I discovered with the SBBN031 since the second day: It steals wristtime like no other watch. Unless the other watches are Tunas. ;-)

View attachment 13767741


Cheers!
Bernd[/QUOTE]

Love it on that strap.

I have my BC 284 in hand now but I think I'll use that permanently on my turtle which should arrive on Friday.

Then when it comes time to put the Tuna on rubber for beach duty I'll use the OEM srp777 strap since it will only be on for 3 months and then back on the bracelet.

Well that's my plan anyway at this point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maharijn (Apr 30, 2018)

After looking at multiple pictures, reviews and even unboxing videos I decided to pull the trigger. I found a (really) slightly used SBBN031, which I’m going to pick up next week!

I already orderd some straps. I’m so exited 🙂


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

rcorreale said:


> Love it on that strap.
> 
> I have my BC 284 in hand now but I think I'll use that permanently on my turtle which should arrive on Friday.
> 
> Then when it comes time to put the Tuna on rubber for beach duty I'll use the OEM srp777 strap since it will only be on for 3 months and then back on the bracelet.


The 777's strap is nice, I'm just not much of a fan of the accordion style. Fresh in I have Uncle Seiko's Chocolate Bar strap, but that I love with my SRP775. For my 031 I mostly see the GL831 as shown. And my Waffle strap is a beautiful match in my eyes. Must take pictures. ;-)



maharijn said:


> After looking at multiple pictures, reviews and even unboxing videos I decided to pull the trigger. I found a (really) slightly used SBBN031, which I'm going to pick up next week!
> 
> I already orderd some straps. I'm so exited &#55357;&#56898;


Aha! So here we meet again! :-!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Shane40 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hey all,I'm a mad Seiko fan and I have just managed to get a hold of an SBBN031 and I'm loving it but there does appear to be an alignment issue(thought the tunas were safe) not sure if it's the chapter ring or a misprint,could someone please help,prob will live with it but if it is fixable then that's a plus for me 🙂
View attachment 13767955


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Shane40 said:


> Hey all,I'm a mad Seiko fan and I have just managed to get a hold of an SBBN031 and I'm loving it but there does appear to be an alignment issue(thought the tunas were safe) not sure if it's the chapter ring or a misprint,could someone please help,prob will live with it but if it is fixable then that's a plus for me ?
> View attachment 13767955
> View attachment 13767959


If three markers are aligned, how could it be fixed? It's a printing/application issue, like most alignment defects from Seiko.


----------



## Shane40 (Mar 27, 2016)

Thankyou for your reply,clearly it's the indices,hence my question,I couldn't tell if it was the indices(markers) or the chapter ring,you are a great help


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Shane40 said:


> Hey all,I'm a mad Seiko fan and I have just managed to get a hold of an SBBN031 and I'm loving it but there does appear to be an alignment issue(thought the tunas were safe) not sure if it's the chapter ring or a misprint,could someone please help,prob will live with it but if it is fixable then that's a plus for me QUOTE]
> 
> Mine is off slightly also, wish it weren't but it's not enough to worry about, especially since there's so much else to like.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane40 (Mar 27, 2016)

I get what you are saying,I've wanted one of these beasts for over 5 years,won't put me off Seiko,I have 6 in my collection,just wish their qc could be better


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

What’s everyone’s thoughts on the 037/Blue Tuna? Any love?


IG: th3measure


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

It's slow in here today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

TheMeasure said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on the 037/Blue Tuna? Any love?
> 
> IG: th3measure


have one and love it! Best looking of all tuna's. ;-)


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Shane40 said:


> Hey all,I'm a mad Seiko fan and I have just managed to get a hold of an SBBN031 and I'm loving it but there does appear to be an alignment issue(thought the tunas were safe) not sure if it's the chapter ring or a misprint,could someone please help,prob will live with it but if it is fixable then that's a plus for me 🙂


Interestingly this is exactly how my MM300 (SBDX017) is...I personally don't mind but I'm certainly more forgiving than others. I'm leaning towards buying the 031 now, but will have to let go of other watches to fund it. Not quite a New Year's resolution for me, but I need to be better about buying things I don't need, or at least clearing the stable if I'm going to buy new. The rugged robustness of the 031, and the quartz accuracy are both what I'm looking for, so I'll likely sell off a few vintage watches I don't wear instead...


----------



## ayung (Jul 12, 2012)

Got my first and only tuna.. change to naby blue waffle strap and damnnnn.. best combination for me..









Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

ayung said:


> Got my first and only tuna.. change to naby blue waffle strap and damnnnn.. best combination for me..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Which strap is that?


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

ayung said:


> Got my first and only tuna.. change to naby blue waffle strap and damnnnn.. best combination for me..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get this from some Mr. Ronald?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## ayung (Jul 12, 2012)

jhanna1701 said:


> Nice. Which strap is that?


William jean waffle strap

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ayung (Jul 12, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> Did you get this from some Mr. Ronald?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Yes correct

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

After 5 full weeks of everyday wear not a mark anywhere, not even a hairline on the clasp.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

ayung said:


> Yes correct
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


Mr. Ronald?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I've got a couple of W.Jean's M22 straps enroute from him. Are those the same thing?


edit: nm I see now that they are...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Out with '79 Goldie...


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

My first Tuna. A 33. Love it!


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Slow here again today so...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

MeWatchYou, what strap you got on there? Looks good!


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

DocJohnnyZ said:


> MeWatchYou, what strap you got on there? Looks good!


Thank you. It's an Uncle Seiko GL831

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

rcorreale said:


> After 5 full weeks of everyday wear not a mark anywhere, not even a hairline on the clasp.
> 
> ...


And I _must_ stop taking pictures, because I see things. I see heartbreaking, horrible things. Yesterday I discovered that I have already ruined my Tuna. It's a total disaster, my lovely Tuna is a wreck now!

Look at this gaping crater:











MeWatchYou said:


> Slow here again today so...
> ...
> ...
> ... ..


Beautiful! Glad you enjoy your new Tuna. b-)|>

And great combi, same here:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

oldfatherthames said:


> And I _must_ stop taking pictures, because I see things. I see heartbreaking, horrible things. Yesterday I discovered that I have already ruined my Tuna. It's a total disaster, my lovely Tuna is a wreck now!
> 
> Look at this gaping crater:
> 
> ...


It's beat up now and you should sell it. 
Actually I would never have seen it. The Tuna looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

MeWatchYou said:


> It's beat up now and you should sell it.


I never sell watches I have loved, I have a small graveyard in my garden for watches that have become unwearable. I buried my Tuna this morning.
And I noticed a similar total write-off on my Sub some minutes ago, it will soon have to follow my Tuna.



MeWatchYou said:


> Actually I would never have seen it. The Tuna looks great.


Hmm, it is in fact essentially invisible to the eye. Maybe I will exhume the Tuna tomorrow. :-!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

You know what they say around these parts, the first scratch is the deepest. Usually after that first one you stop babying the watch, which opens up a whole new world of your relationship with it 



Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> You know what they say around these parts, the first scratch is the deepest. Usually after that first one you stop babying the watch, which opens up a whole new world of your relationship with it


There's some truth in that. 

Though I was only making fun of it. I don't think of resale values when a watch is a keeper and my Tuna is a hell of a keeper. And I'm no collector, in fact I wear all my (few) watches, so I'm cool with it. Of course I don't cheer when I see marks and I cursed big time when I dinged my Sub for the first time, but I mean, things happen.

I can only recommend to every WIS worried about dings and scratches to make contact to women who wear watches. For example I know three Rolex-girls and all of them simply do anything with the watch on. I have seen a GMT that looks like it has decades of Wabi Sabi, but it's only three years old and I know a Daytona that would give every WIS on the board bragging about using their watch as a toolwatch the ultimate trauma. :-!

The coolest out of these three has two Subs and she once so adorable said: "If it has no marks, you haven't lived!" b-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Jiman (Apr 14, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> I never sell watches I have loved, I have a small graveyard in my garden for watches that have become unwearable. I buried my Tuna this morning.
> And I noticed a similar total write-off on my Sub some minutes ago, it will soon have to follow my Tuna.


Where is the location of your garden exactly....GPS coordinates to be specific, haha!!!:-!:-!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Jiman said:


> Where is the location of your garden exactly....GPS coordinates to be specific, haha!!!:-!:-!


Sorry mate, I already brought back the Tuna to the light of day. ;-)

Right now there's only Grandpa's old dresswatch buried there. It's a Swiss watch, a Paket (or something like that) and he said the name was Casablanca, but I couldn't find such a watch on the web. :think:

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Tuna out for a drive.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

It's big....but a fun watch!


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Could anyone tell me the weight of the head of a 031/033 in grams? I would love to own one some day and I’m curious how the weight compares to some of the watches I currently own.


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Strokes1251 said:


> Smiles per gallon
> View attachment 13750433


Strokes1251- love that beautiful pic. Good job!!


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

My SBBN033 Head only (no springbars) weighs 93g.


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Sbbn015


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Archangel FX said:


> It's big....but a fun watch!
> 
> View attachment 13782425
> 
> ...


Amazing SBDX014G combo with that wave vent strap. I will definitely try to get the rose gold emperor... Someday! My dream is to fit a black bracelet, maybe in the Oyster style, to it.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

regards, 
inf1d3l


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Tuna out and about again today and strap to a Bonetto Cinturini 328. Super comfortable setup.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

^^^^
Dat crystal....


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

Strapcode super oyster


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

Delete


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cycletroll said:


> Strapcode super oyster


Yeah! b-)|>

I think an Oyster is a great, classic match! Here's my SBBN031 on Uncle Seiko's Oyster: #8733 Two post's above that it's again, pictured with the Seiko ratcheting-clasp.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

What a coincidence! I just got a Strapcode oyster myself for use on the Baby Tuna SRP653. I'm also planning to change the crystal to a sapphire one.










Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

oldfatherthames, 
I've been contemplating the mm300 ratcheting clasp. Any idea if it would fit the 18mm ends of the Strapcode super oyster?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cycletroll said:


> oldfatherthames,
> I've been contemplating the mm300 ratcheting clasp. Any idea if it would fit the 18mm ends of the Strapcode super oyster?


Yes, it will, it's also 18mm.

But please note that there are two 18mm ratcheting clasps for the Marinemaster:

- One is titanium/steel (like mine from the SBBN031's bracelet) and this one has a slightly warmer hue than the steel of the Super Oyster from Strapcode and Uncle Seiko. You can see it here: #8731
In direct or more bright light the difference is a bit more obvious to the eye than on that picture.

- The other one is steel 'only', which would be the more perfect visual match. The designation of this solid steel clasp is 'D1K6AM-BK00'

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Yes, it will, it's also 18mm.
> 
> But please note that there are two 18mm ratcheting clasps for the Marinemaster:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!
I've only seen the Ti version when I had an SBDX017. Will look for the steel version.


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

Mods please delete. Double post.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBBN011 DARTH TUNA >>>







*


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I've had the sbbn033 now for a couple weeks. 
It is getting quite a bit of wrist time. I suppose I could just get a sbbn031, but I am thinking I will get a ceramic black bezel insert and a brushed shroud. I would like to try a black dlc shroud as well. I found a link to some screws way back in post #7552, but I can't seem to find anything on shrouds. I know I have seen somewhere that the shrouds are available on taobao, but I can't seem to find them. Is that the best place? If so, can someone point me in the right direction please? How about the screws? Is that the best place?


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Nanook65 said:


> I've had the sbbn033 now for a couple weeks.
> It is getting quite a bit of wrist time. I suppose I could just get a sbbn031, but I am thinking I will get a ceramic black bezel insert and a brushed shroud. I would like to try a black dlc shroud as well. I found a link to some screws way back in post #7552, but I can't seem to find anything on shrouds. I know I have seen somewhere that the shrouds are available on taobao, but I can't seem to find them. Is that the best place? If so, can someone point me in the right direction please? How about the screws? Is that the best place?


Try Andy: [email protected] He has torx/allen/phillips in various finishes for $25 shipped if I recall. Went with torx on mine and was very happy.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth 025 on ToxicNATO Olive with black hardware....the nato colour goes well with the lume!









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

last outing for the emperor before it goes back into storage 😎
regards, 
inf1d3l


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

Tough watch for a tough truck


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Great pics. Can someone please recommend afew people who specialize in Golden Tuna battery changes? I live in New Jersey USA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> Amazing SBDX014G combo with that wave vent strap. I will definitely try to get the rose gold emperor... Someday! My dream is to fit a black bracelet, maybe in the Oyster style, to it.
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Or perhaps on a nice strapcode endmill?


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Maddog1970 said:


> Or perhaps on a nice strapcode endmill?
> 
> View attachment 13793627
> View attachment 13793629


That's great looking too due to the rounded edges of the links. Is it the Tuna-specific version with 21.5mm end links? Thanks for the great pics.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I rarely say outright negative stuff about people's taste because my own is unique and that's what I love about watch enthusiasts, but I hate every bracelet I've ever seen on a tuna.

There. I said it. Took me ten years. Never will I bring it up again.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Robotaz said:


> I rarely say outright negative stuff about people's taste because my own is unique and that's what I love about watch enthusiasts, but I hate every bracelet I've ever seen on a tuna.
> 
> There. I said it. Took me ten years. Never will I bring it up again.


Including the stock ones on the SBBN015 and SBBN031? It's okay, we can't all like the same things. It would be a good discussion to talk about what exactly you don't like about them.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



GTR83 said:


> Including the stock ones on the SBBN015 and SBBN031? It's okay, we can't all like the same things. It would be a good discussion to talk about what exactly you don't like about them.
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


I can handle those, because they ooze Seiko, but the aftermarket ones are just terrible and wrong. I've seen black bracelets on the spring drive tunas and have been left truly horrified and appalled.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

A thing of beauty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

I like divers on straps but every time I see your 031 Tuna I want to put mine back on the bracelet.


rcorreale said:


> A thing of beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

rcorreale said:


> A thing of beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that looks good. I've owned that watch and do feel like it looks and feels great on a bracelet. I stand corrected.


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

Beautiful morning with a beautiful watch. Can wait for my lil 34mm to come in to take shots with this


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

Double


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

MeWatchYou said:


> I like divers on straps but every time I see your 031 Tuna I want to put mine back on the bracelet.


Mine will go on rubber of some sort once summer gets here as it's more practical for beach going.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> That's great looking too due to the rounded edges of the links. Is it the Tuna-specific version with 21.5mm end links? Thanks for the great pics.
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


It is the 21.5mm......the Emporer is compatible with the standard 22mm, but I got the endmill for my Darths, as they don't fit the 22mm.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Robotaz said:


> I can handle those, because they ooze Seiko, but the aftermarket ones are just terrible and wrong. I've seen black bracelets on the spring drive tunas and have been left truly horrified and appalled.


Could not disagree more....

Perhaps it depends on the strap, but my SD600 rocks a strapcode PVD oyster most of the time.






...


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Sweeeet!


Strokes1251 said:


> Beautiful morning with a beautiful watch. Can wait for my lil 34mm to come in to take shots with this
> View attachment 13795429


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Finally made the big, BIG decision.

Owning the S23626 was an eye opener - I started to notice the little things in the higher end Seikos (not necessarily high end, just higher end compared to the Sumos etc) that you simply can't appreciate before seeing them in person. The weight. The materials used. The design language. The attention to detail. The machining and build quality. And of course the way the movement works although you can't see them, you can at least learn more about them from videos.

For example, I've had the opportunity to handle the SBEX005 and several Grand Seikos recently, and I must say that there's a definite reason you're paying that much for one of them - but you really need to be in their presence to truly see it. Similar case with the higher end tunas - they're still designed as tool watches, but when you get to see them in person and try holding them, you will immediately recognize why they are sold for much more than their SKX/SRP and even some of the SBBN brethren.

Now that the preamble is out of the way, I'm glad to report that I've finally gotten the other Grail I've been looking at for a few years - the mighty SBDX014G. It's the highest end non-Spring Drive Tuna, so it's pretty much already at the top of the pile. It just so happens that I was still itching for it - you know the drill, still watching its YouTube reviews and watch blog articles and even the short promo videos from jewellers - even after getting the S23626, and when a local Rolex man put one up for sale due to not really bonding with it, I decided to snipe it.

All I can say is that I'm star struck. I used to hate tunas due to their boring perfectly round shape. Some of them looked ugly even with bracelets, which used to be my preference for pretty much any kind of watch. But now - I simply am speechless. The "ugly" is actually the whole point of the design. Once one realizes that, there's no going back. You will see the Tunas very, very differently.

Like Maverick Watch Reviews once said, my eyes are going to need a cigarette after each viewing of this watch. This is simply quintessential Seiko Diver perfection. There is indeed a good reason why Seiko keeps making shrouded divers and why we keep buying them...










Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Congrats GTR83...truly a great piece...enjoy it!!

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Well done GTR83, it’s a hell of a watch......had mine for a few months and just love it....

Enjoy and wear it in good health!


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Sbbn015


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

New to me Golden Tuna.

Picked this bad boy up yesterday off of Facebook marketplace. I had a friend actually make the deal so I don't even have it in possession yet, but I'm so excited I had to post.

1978 Seiko pyf018 7549-7009. First production year international version Golden Tuna. Quartz movement 600m with a ceramic titanium case.

The watch was recovered from a drug smuggling investigation by a sheriff in the late 70s. That sheriff gave the watch to the person that sold it to me. Who's been in possession of the watch since then.

The watch came with box and papers.

I just can't wait to get this thing in my possession to get some more detailed photos and of course some wrist time.

Anyone else have one of these SQ/ international versions?

I tend to think this model would be even rarer than a domestic market version.

I wonder what the date wheel has on the other side. Does anyone know?

Thanks,

Moe









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Can't beat the real deal imho... here's my SQ dial golden Tuna from '78


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

mariod said:


> Can't beat the real deal imho... here's my SQ dial golden Tuna from '78
> 
> View attachment 13798459


Looks like the same as mine!

My serial is February 78. HBU?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

moebravo said:


> Looks like the same as mine!
> 
> My serial is February 78. HBU?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Mine is May '78


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

mariod said:


> Mine is May '78


What strap do you wear?

I have a black NATO with gold hardware.

I also have a sbbn007 and 033 rubber I can use. They're really the most comfortable. Where would I find gold hardware to swap the polished silver with? Anyone know?

Moe

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

moebravo said:


> What strap do you wear?
> 
> I have a black NATO with gold hardware.
> 
> ...


I have tried different straps and it's currently on a modern Seiko DAL1BP flat vent rubber strap with its original golden buckle. However, I can highly recommend a 22mm Isofrane rubber strap (with squeezed in Seiko fat bars). Looks great and wears VERY comfy.


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

mariod said:


> I have tried different straps and it's currently on a modern Seiko DAL1BP flat vent rubber strap with its original golden buckle. However, I can highly recommend a 22mm Isofrane rubber strap (with squeezed in Seiko fat bars). Looks great and wears VERY comfy.


I have a ToxicNato strap which is basically a borealis strap with polished hardware too.

Maybe this is the watch that makes me get an isofrane.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

mariod said:


> I have tried different straps and it's currently on a modern Seiko DAL1BP flat vent rubber strap with its original golden buckle. However, I can highly recommend a 22mm Isofrane rubber strap (with squeezed in Seiko fat bars). Looks great and wears VERY comfy.


And I think that's a great move with the Seiko DAL1BP strap and original hardware. I believe that's something I'm going to do as well.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

The last two pics are obviously showing another golden Tuna I used to own... but you get the idea ;-)


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

mariod said:


> View attachment 13798527
> 
> 
> View attachment 13798545
> ...


Looks great.

What's with the black crown?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

moebravo said:


> Looks great.
> 
> What's with the black crown?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Long story. Purchased the watch with broken tube/damaged threads years ago (of course the seller didn't mention this detail). The original crown didn't screw down anymore. During the repair the stem was replaced and modified (shortened) so that a replacement crown (from a sbbn011 darth tuna) was able to catch the threads of the damaged tube and screw down again. The watch passed the pressure test with flying colors and became my favorite golden Tuna to wear. Only sold it to raise funds for another Tuna (IIRC).


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

mariod said:


> Long story. Purchased the watch with broken tube/damaged threads years ago (of course the seller didn't mention this detail). The original crown didn't screw down anymore. During the repair the stem was replaced and modified (shortened) so that a replacement crown (from a sbbn011 darth tuna) was able to catch the threads of the damaged tube and screw down again. The watch passed the pressure test with flying colors and became my favorite golden Tuna to wear. Only sold it to raise funds for another Tuna (IIRC).


This will be my third tuna.

Sbbn007
Sbbn033 
And now my 7009.

Very excited to add it to the stable, or fish tank lol.

I am really looking forward to getting a picture of the 7009 and 007 next to each other.

It will be a great commission of the path from vintage tuna to "modern" tuna.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-PROS...:USPSPriorityMailSmallFlatRateBox!07840!US!-1

Should I pick this up?

Or is it too modern?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

moebravo said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-PROS...:USPSPriorityMailSmallFlatRateBox!07840!US!-1
> 
> Should I pick this up?
> 
> ...


The design is indeed very modern, and the hardware's rose gold color is very different to the gold sheen on the quartz golden tunas. Both the 1978 and 2018 versions. The 2018 version's gold is very light and has a matte look while the 1978 is darker and is a bit shinier (can't find the words to describe them well). The hardware color on that SBDX014G strap really only works with the SBDX014G. But boy are those new silicone straps very comfortable.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

While I wait for my golden tuna to arrive here are his two younger brothers in the straps I mentioned earlier. Seiko mm300 OEM strap and the Borealis strap.

Sbbn033 and Sbbn007 and a 3rd Gen blue monster for kicks.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Morning!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Archangel FX said:


> Good Morning!
> View attachment 13801637


LOVE IT - mine says Hi - been wearing for a few days and so enjoying it


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

This beauty returns tomorrow from service at SeikoUk - bought NOS late autumn, but auto work not powering up so in it went
Cant wait - hope they've taken care of it


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

Was out and only half my watch was exposed for the "charge"


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Strokes1251 said:


> Was out and only half my watch was exposed for the "charge"
> View attachment 13802427


Come on man, got to pull up those sleeves. This is totally unacceptable!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Strokes1251 said:


> Was out and only half my watch was exposed for the "charge"
> View attachment 13802427


I need to stay away from here or I'll end up buying one of theseo|


----------



## jmtjr278 (Dec 23, 2017)

Simon said:


> This beauty returns tomorrow from service at SeikoUk - bought NOS late autumn, but auto work not powering up so in it went
> Cant wait - hope they've taken care of it
> 
> View attachment 13802397


Very nice! Like the backdrop too. Where is it?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

MeWatchYou said:


> I need to stay away from here or I'll end up buying one of theseo|


Just give in already ur gonna hate urself for not owning one! Also does size matter?


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Can't stop admiring this big dude.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

jmtjr278 said:


> Very nice! Like the backdrop too. Where is it?


Thanks
Constantine Bay - Cornwall - England - my missus sat on the bench


----------



## mazantini (Oct 20, 2013)

Received today


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

I still cant get over the size difference its comical. Sadly I wear the rolex to work since it fits under my jacket so its less likely to hit a door handle


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth on 20mm Haveston M1936 strap....









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

shahtirthak said:


> Darth on 20mm Haveston M1936 strap....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been looking at those straps more and more lately, aren't they much thicker than regular Natos thus making the watch head stay even higher even off your wrist?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> I've been looking at those straps more and more lately, aren't they much thicker than regular Natos thus making the watch head stay even higher even off your wrist?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


I have here the first version which is 1.5 thick and hence adds 3mm to the height of the watch, though quite a bit of the height is absorbed by my fleshy wrist. However, I am trying out the looks with these before I place an order for the single pass A2 version which is 1.3mm thick as per their website. Hence those should be alright I guess. Whats another 1.3m over the already thick 15.3m anyway 
They are a bit different to the seatbelt or the premium natos and I like the placement of the hardware and the way it rests at the bottom centre of the wrist.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

More pics...









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

And a couple more on the 20mm Haveston Invasion Strap.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> Can't stop admiring this big dude.
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...


#crazyrichasians 

Awesome!



GTR83 said:


> I've been looking at those straps more and more lately, aren't they much thicker than regular Natos thus making the watch head stay even higher even off your wrist?





shahtirthak said:


> I have here the first version which is 1.5 thick and hence adds 3mm to the height of the watch, though quite a bit of the height is absorbed by my fleshy wrist. However, I am trying out the looks with these before I place an order for the single pass A2 version which is 1.3mm thick as per their website. Hence those should be alright I guess. Whats another 1.3m over the already thick 15.3m anyway
> They are a bit different to the seatbelt or the premium natos and I like the placement of the hardware and the way it rests at the bottom centre of the wrist.


I had two of their first editions, the thicker 1,5mm ones, but even with 1,3mm currently I wouldn't use them with a Tuna as long as they are double layers. Not only because of the height, it's also due to the structure of their extra woven edges that they look visually even taller.

See these two pictures with a 43mm pilot watch on my 7-7.1" wrist:

First pic here: #41

Fourth pic here: #35

But with their new single-layer straps you will be fine.

Apart from classic rubber designs I favor the Tuna with simple monochrome nylon straps and always single layer (I always modify Nato straps towards singe-layer designs.)

Here is a wristshot of my Tuna on a single-layer Zulu: #8362

I love this one from Blushark because of the center-line, it's only the tall standing Zulu keepers that tend to move too easily (no grip on the ends of the folded strap) that I wished were the lower style like on Natos. Have two Natos from Timefactors, which you know from recent pictures. Will do wristshots with them someday also.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Just loving this


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

I concur&#8230;


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Trigger pulled, one SBBN031 on its way. Check with the AD to ensure the bezel is correctly aligned and the second hand hits the indices exactly. Would drive me nuts if it didn't. Hopefully only a week off.

My first Seiko so hopefully not disappointed. Now to move a few watches to make room.... or then again, buy another watch box....


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Robotaz said:


> I rarely say outright negative stuff about people's taste because my own is unique and that's what I love about watch enthusiasts, but I hate every bracelet I've ever seen on a tuna.
> 
> There. I said it. Took me ten years. Never will I bring it up again.


Ha. I love the candor. I felt the same way. Then I tried mine on a bracelet. I converted. But still love a two piece and an Erikas as well

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

rcorreale said:


> A thing of beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boo9oo9ooom

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

GTR83 said:


> Finally made the big, BIG decision.
> 
> Owning the S23626 was an eye opener - I started to notice the little things in the higher end Seikos (not necessarily high end, just higher end compared to the Sumos etc) that you simply can't appreciate before seeing them in person. The weight. The materials used. The design language. The attention to detail. The machining and build quality. And of course the way the movement works although you can't see them, you can at least learn more about them from videos.
> 
> ...


Congrats. She's a beauty. And appreciate the thoughts.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

moebravo said:


> New to me Golden Tuna.
> 
> Picked this bad boy up yesterday off of Facebook marketplace. I had a friend actually make the deal so I don't even have it in possession yet, but I'm so excited I had to post.
> 
> ...


That's a back story

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

BuyIndioOates said:


> That's a back story
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Hopefully have it in hand on Saturday.

Anticipation is killing me!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth on Clockwork Synergy 2pc 3ring Heavy Duty Nato in Black/Grey.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Will this be the one to keep the reigns on constant flipping and switching? I sure hope so. A big thanks to hungdangnguyen23 for a great transaction. Tuna Sbbn033 arrived today and I must say it provided the biggest knockout punch I think I have ever had from opening a watch box. Bammmmm! Like it said here I am now what are you gonna say?

It simply just is an unapologetic piece of steel that happens to have an unapologetic upgraded quartz movement...it simply states that I will tell you the time and if you forget to check the time I am a big piece of shiny steel that will remind you to look!

But even though I am a big piece of steel I will wear nicely and strangely subdued, when I need to, on your wrist.

Like a strongman who can still bring roses home.

Fantastic watch!









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Great purchase
steel is real


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Ok that is it for me from today. Just happy with the new Tuna.









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

[Deleted, it doesn't really matter.]


----------



## tim78 (Jan 16, 2017)

Freshly arrived!!!
Already adopted!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

tim78 said:


> Freshly arrived!!!
> Already adopted!


Now that's a rare beast nowadays!

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Sbbn015


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth on dark brown leather strap with black buckle.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

shahtirthak said:


> Darth on dark brown leather strap with black buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a good way to stop ourselves from buying new watches all the time - buy one decently priced high quality watch, and wear it everyday with a different strap every time. Cheers!

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> Now that's a good way to stop ourselves from buying new watches all the time - buy one decently priced high quality watch, and wear it everyday with a different strap every time. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Yeah....one tuna is enough for me and I am not looking to add multiple tuna...so this is how I make it new and get some variety. Same goes for my SBDX001.....both are such strapmonsters!!

It's going to be this leather strap for the weekend on the Darth but watch this space for some more straps. Have a few from Blushark and an Etsy shop called JaysAndKays still on the way to me and all will be shared here in the coming days/weeks.

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

shahtirthak said:


> Yeah....one tuna is enough for me and I am not looking to add multiple tuna...so this is how I make it new and get some variety. Same goes for my SBDX001.....both are such strapmonsters!!
> 
> It's going to be this leather strap for the weekend on the Darth but watch this space for some more straps. Have a few from Blushark and an Etsy shop called JaysAndKays still on the way to me and all will be shared here in the coming days/weeks.
> 
> Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


My only reservation with doing what you do with the Darth is the fact that these Darths do not have drilled lugs - it was a pain changing the straps on mine while I could do it while drunk with the ones that do have drilled lugs 

While I had it the strapmonster role was held by the SBBN017. Tunas are so versatile! Glad to hear you also do the same with a first gen MM300! JaysandKays also make a lot of stuff for G-Shocks, they are definitely recommended.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



GTR83 said:


> JaysandKays also make a lot of stuff for G-Shocks, they are definitely recommended.


I have several two piece natos from jaysandkays. I came across him on eBay. I've always thought they were a great value and the shop has always been very responsive and accommodating. I'm not affiliated, just thought I'd weigh in. My Darth is inbound. This will have to suffice for now, regardless of any kinetic "tuna" cringe.

SUN019 on Borealis


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> My only reservation with doing what you do with the Darth is the fact that these Darths do not have drilled lugs - it was a pain changing the straps on mine while I could do it while drunk with the ones that do have drilled lugs
> 
> While I had it the strapmonster role was held by the SBBN017. Tunas are so versatile! Glad to hear you also do the same with a first gen MM300! JaysandKays also make a lot of stuff for G-Shocks, they are definitely recommended.
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Yes the lugs on Darth make the strap changes a little difficult compared to the MM300 but most of my straps are going to be nato straps wih a cpuple.of leather straps thrown in so it will be ok. Manageable at the least. Plus I am very careful and patient while changing straps.

I was looking for a black camo nato which I found only at JaysAndKays so thought to try them out. Then I discovered their adapters for G Shock and it is very interesting but I am trying very hard to leave my G shock gravity defier GWA1100 alone....otherwise I may end up on another slippery slope 

The amount of money I have spent on straps in the last 4 years is plain crazy...sometimes I think I could have got a brand new Darth and a brand new Samurai instead !!! This has become an addiction and fighting it is proving to be difficult 

Sorry, rant over.

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

will70 said:


> Will this be the one to keep the reigns on constant flipping and switching? I sure hope so. A big thanks to hungdangnguyen23 for a great transaction. Tuna Sbbn033 arrived today and I must say it provided the biggest knockout punch I think I have ever had from opening a watch box. Bammmmm! Like it said here I am now what are you gonna say?
> 
> It simply just is an unapologetic piece of steel that happens to have an unapologetic upgraded quartz movement...it simply states that I will tell you the time and if you forget to check the time I am a big piece of shiny steel that will remind you to look!
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the new addition. I picked up the same watch last year and it is top notch. And wears surprisingly well on a bracelet too. Best of luck!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

tim78 said:


> Freshly arrived!!!
> Already adopted!


Smokin!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

shahtirthak said:


> Yes the lugs on Darth make the strap changes a little difficult compared to the MM300 but most of my straps are going to be nato straps wih a cpuple.of leather straps thrown in so it will be ok. Manageable at the least. Plus I am very careful and patient while changing straps.
> 
> I was looking for a black camo nato which I found only at JaysAndKays so thought to try them out. Then I discovered their adapters for G Shock and it is very interesting but I am trying very hard to leave my G shock gravity defier GWA1100 alone....otherwise I may end up on another slippery slope
> 
> ...


Hey, we've all been there. I started with G-Shocks before Seikos and I can definitely tell you, it's an even bigger money drain than Seikos, as a lot of the collectors over at f17 can attest to. The average price of a G is lower than the average price of Seikos so you often make up an excuse to the tone of "another $120 watch can't hurt, I'll just skip a few dinners!" Before you know it, there's 20 of those $120 Gs in your stash, and at least 5 that are $500+... With one or two that are well above $1,000 kept in your office so the missus doesn't find out 



Tom_W said:


> I have several two piece natos from jaysandkays. I came across him on eBay. I've always thought they were a great value and the shop has always been very responsive and accommodating. I'm not affiliated, just thought I'd weigh in. My Darth is inbound. This will have to suffice for now, regardless of any kinetic "tuna" cringe.
> 
> SUN019 on Borealis


The mighty SUN is tuna enough for me and I say this despite owning several "real" tunas... I got it because I planned to use it as a blingy beater (kinetics need to be worn regularly anyway) but then again I found it too nice for such a duty. Ended up flipping it, but I still miss it from time to time.


----------



## Kenuko (Apr 20, 2018)

Emperor. Way too big for me. Amazing watch though.


----------



## Kenuko (Apr 20, 2018)

Double post.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Happy Friday yo!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Took the Golden Emperor out for a spin today. Visited the Omega and Tudor boutiques in my town and am I glad I'm wearing this bad boy to dissuade me from lusting after SMPs and the Pelagos. Still, the Pelagos has one of the most exquisite bracelets I've ever tried.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> Still, the Pelagos has one of the most exquisite bracelets I've ever tried.


So true, but the first one I bought had to be returned because the massive printing on the dial was literally crooked and falling off, then the second one had to be returned because it was losing 10 seconds per day. These were the new model. If you buy one, run it through its paces extensively before you accept it and start wearing it.

@robotazky


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> So true, but the first one I bought had to be returned because the massive printing on the dial was literally crooked and falling off, then the second one had to be returned because it was losing 10 seconds per day. These were the new model. If you buy one, run it through its paces extensively before you accept it and start wearing it.
> 
> @robotazky


Thanks for the tip Robotaz! 

By the way, the blue Pelagos I tried on was offered to me at roughly USD 4,300, after a 15% discount. I think that's quite high, no? I could get quite a few more tunas with that kind of money, lol.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

It's here!

Golden Tuna has arrived!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

moebravo said:


> It's here!
> 
> Golden Tuna has arrived!


EPIC - what a fantastic acquisition - I love it - wear in good health


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

moebravo said:


> It's here!
> 
> Golden Tuna has arrived!
> 
> ...


A fine piece of history!!!

Wear it in good health...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Evening Shot ...


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Family shot!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


What strap is?

Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

batman1345 said:


> What strap is?
> 
> Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Uncle Seiko GL831 flat vent. Comes in two lengths now.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Uncle Seiko GL831 flat vent. Comes in two lengths now.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Thank you! Is it comfortable? Because the original strap is not for me...

Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

batman1345 said:


> Thank you! Is it comfortable? Because the original strap is not for me...
> 
> Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Extremely so, and a huge improvement over the OEM Z22. I've already ordered a 2nd one.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Extremely so, and a huge improvement over the OEM Z22. I've already ordered a 2nd one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Ok nice! I have iso orange for summer but I want a black comfortable strap...

Thank you again!

Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth on a HD black camo 2 piece strap from JaysAndKays....a nice combo I think...









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Seikoffee.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

moebravo said:


> It's here!
> 
> Golden Tuna has arrived!
> 
> ...


 Congrats!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

#tunatuesday

Eagerly expecting delivery of Uncle Seiko GL831, it better be worth the praise


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Caye said:


> #tunatuesday
> 
> Eagerly expecting delivery of Uncle Seiko GL831, it better be worth the praise
> 
> View attachment 13824135


What is the strap you have on it now and howndo you like it?

Let us know how you like the Uncle Seiko GL831

Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

will70 said:


> What is the strap you have on it now and howndo you like it?
> 
> Let us know how you like the Uncle Seiko GL831
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


Cousinsuk isofrane style, bit plastic and stiff but I'm breaking it in, strong and thick and cheap as chips


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Fresh Tuna


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Custom 7549 Tuna


----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)

Joined the club.
Impressive how it looks much bigger on pics than on real life.
Feel even small and very light on my 6.25 inch flat wrist


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Good morning!









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

nolte said:


>


That's a great looking strap. Is it the one off of the SLA017?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> That's a great looking strap. Is it the one off of the SLA017?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks!

It's W. Jean's M22 marinemaster-style 22mm rubber strap.
That one is grey and I've got a black one on my darth right now:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/official-tuna-thread-455529-884.html#post47857301

I bought them because I really like the OEM mm300 rubber strap and I like these as well.

If you like them you can get them from strapboutique but the website doesn't work very well.
He will sell you two of them (you pick the colors) for about $40 USD.

You may have to email him to get the promo to work if you're interested.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

SBBN013 - 'Darth' .... gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBDX011 Vs Oldie Goldie







[/ATTACH]*


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBDX011 Vs Goldie Reissue







*


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth on 2pc HD Army Camo strap from Clockwork Synergy.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

That S crown really makes a difference and makes the watch look much more better. Idk what seiko was smoking to get rid of it but Ill take whatever they are smoking. And btw I know they the older tuna that the reissue is based on didnt have that signed crown. Im talking about the newer darths and spring drives.


----------



## maharijn (Apr 30, 2018)

Are there people who prefer an aftermarket bracelet? I'm looking for a oyster style bracelet to replace the oem-one. I have seen multiple bracelets, such as the one from the uncle seiko and strapcode. Which one do you prefer?


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

maharijn said:


> Are there people who prefer an aftermarket bracelet?


Yes, if I wouldn't wear my 031 on straps or rubber anyway the most, I prefer the classic Oyster style.



maharijn said:


> I'm looking for a oyster style bracelet to replace the oem-one. I have seen multiple bracelets, such as the one from the uncle seiko and strapcode. Which one do you prefer?


I have no preference and guess you won't spot a difference, at least on pictures.

But I have Uncle Seiko's Super Oyster and it's finish is great.

Here's a portrait of my SBBN031 with it:

#8733

Here's the Seiko ratcheting clasp from the 031's bracelet mounted on this Oyster:

#8731

If you have a close look you can see, that the clasp has a warmer hue than the bracelets' steel. It doesn't bother me, but just in case you want it perfect, read this:

#8856

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth on Original Blushark Nato in Blue Bond.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Tuna on Squale bracelet. Lol a Tuna and a shark.









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

shahtirthak said:


> Darth on 2pc HD Army Camo strap from Clockwork Synergy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Howa said:


> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


These are very good looking straps. Nice to know that they are also available in 2-piece form which I like better than regular 1-piece styles. I'll be checking out Clockwork Synergy's store thanks to you both!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Kenuko (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm all "aglow " today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maharijn (Apr 30, 2018)

After a work day, I mostly switch to another watch. But that Tuna lume is unbeatable!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Just got jumped into the Tuna gang yesterday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

waterdude said:


> Just got jumped into the Tuna gang yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats and very nice, love it on the OEM bracelet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BONDLTK (Feb 22, 2012)

Just got this today from another member here; I'm so happy!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

BONDLTK said:


> Just got this today from another member here; I'm so happy!
> View attachment 13833529


Wow!

That one's already getting harder and harder to find. Congrats for the new piece. The bracelet on the SBBN015 is one of the best, if not the best, Seiko has ever offered.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Seiko Tuna SBBN015


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

What do my fellow Tuna fishermen think of this combo? I'm still a bit unconvinced.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> What do my fellow Tuna fishermen think of this combo? I'm still a bit unconvinced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the finish matches up anywhere close to how it looks in the pic then I'm all about it.

Stick with it a few days and if it eats at you no big deal...


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> What do my fellow Tuna fishermen think of this combo? I'm still a bit unconvinced.


For me it's a no. Tunas are funny and lovely in character, especially so the golden Tunas, but now it's looks almost martial. Changes the character and doesn't keep up with the unique elegance of the Emperor Tuna. 
It didn't feel this way necessarily with the black Hexad on the Darth Tunas, but with the smooth ceramic shroud and most of all against the noble and so beautiful rose gold bezel it's too basic and lumpen for me.

Sorry! :roll:

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

@nolte:
Just mere hours after the switch, I decided I couldn't bear the loss of the stock strap's rose gold hardware (not to mention the all day comfort of that silicone), so back to the stock look it goes. Like oldfatherthames said, I finally realized it would have been a better fit with the all black Emperor/Darth.

@oldfatherthames:
I knew you wouldn't like it. Guess this means I have to get an all black Darth for bracelet duty 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jursa (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi there fellow Tuna freaks! Yesterday I dropped my sbbn035 from sofa to wooden floor, I know Tunas can take some heavy beating, but now when I shake the watch bext my ear (I know, why to shake a quartz) I can hear a very little clicking sound. Is this some kind of shock absorber system, like diashock?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Jursa said:


> Hi there fellow Tuna freaks! Yesterday I dropped my sbbn035 from sofa to wooden floor, I know Tunas can take some heavy beating, but now when I shake the watch bext my ear (I know, why to shake a quartz) I can hear a very little clicking sound. Is this some kind of shock absorber system, like diashock?


Sorry to hear that - ugh - surely quartz doesnt have diashock which is to protect balance staff on mechanical movements
if nothing 'looks' to have come loose - all you can do is wear it today and see if it keeps time - 
if you have damaged it then it will soon show
Had it been a a more delicate automatic I think you would be in trouble - I hope you are ok
Could the rattling be associated with the bezel ???


----------



## Jursa (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi, it's not the bezel thats making the sound. Can someone shake their quartz tunas to check if they can also hear the sound.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Jursa said:


> Hi, it's not the bezel thats making the sound. Can someone shake their quartz tunas to check if they can also hear the sound.


SBBN031: Apart from the seconds hand's regular click, which your can hear very close to the watch without shaking it anyway: Silence.

Make sure that the 'clicking' does not originate from the bracelet (if there's one) or from the strap's buckle.

--



GTR83 said:


> I knew you wouldn't like it.


I knew it was a trap, when I saw the picture. :-!



GTR83 said:


> Guess this means I have to get an all black Darth for bracelet duty


Yeah, now that you have the bracelet you'll have to find the matching watch. That will be your Cinderella Tuna then. 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Jursa (Sep 14, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Jursa said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, it's not the bezel thats making the sound. Can someone shake their quartz tunas to check if they can also hear the sound.
> ...


Nope, it is not the strap, a very small clicking sound from the inside of the watch.


----------



## Jursa (Sep 14, 2017)

So local watchmaker opened my tuna and there was nothing wrong. After he screwed caseback back, the sound was gone. Strange, enjoy your tunas!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> For me it's a no. Tunas are funny and lovely in character, especially so the golden Tunas, but now it's looks almost martial. Changes the character and doesn't keep up with the unique elegance of the Emperor Tuna.
> It didn't feel this way necessarily with the black Hexad on the Darth Tunas, but with the smooth ceramic shroud and most of all against the noble and so beautiful rose gold bezel it's too basic and lumpen for me.
> 
> Sorry! :roll:
> ...


I'll have to second that!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

New addition for me









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> New addition for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's been a lot of these S23626/SBBN040s cropping up on f21 lately! I'm really glad that Seiko reissued the golden quartz tuna so we younguns (lol) can get a fair chance of owning one too.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


George I sit on the fence about strap combos from time to time and I just wear them and it usually doesn't take more than 36hrs or so until I know for sure if it's worth periodically wearing or not.
Bernd has better taste than I do regardless haha. =P


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

I've have 2 black bracelets for my black Tunas and have never been able to keep them on for long, although in theory they should look good, in practice they dont look right for some reason.


----------



## Jursa (Sep 14, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> New addition for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! If I had to get a new tuna it would be that one. With the sq logo that would be even better!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> There's been a lot of these S23626/SBBN040s cropping up on f21 lately! I'm really glad that Seiko reissued the golden quartz tuna so we younguns (lol) can get a fair chance of owning one too.
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


This is my 5th tuna, and I've had mixed emotions on the wearing experiences. But have always loved the design and therefore get drawn back into the fold. This golden tuna is special though from what I can tell so far. I have high Hope!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Back on the bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

StrapCo strap I had for another watch. A casual look for a weekend.









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> New addition for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely picture!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Toshk said:


> Lovely picture!


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> New addition for me


Mate, our paths have often crossed before and now we meet again at the Tuna pool! Hooray! :-!

And congratulations ---> A-w-e-s-o-m-e! And welcome back to the club!b-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## hbr245b (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Had the SBBN015 on an Erica's original since Christmas, but now back on the stock bracelet which, once correctly sized, cannot be beaten for comfort









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Custom 6306 Silverwave Tuna


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

SBBN-007 and SBBN-013 aka Darth Tuna


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Starting to think I've been wasting time changing the bracelet to various rubber straps. The bracelet just fits so very well.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

MeWatchYou said:


> Starting to think I've been wasting time changing the bracelet to various rubber straps. The bracelet just fits so very well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To me it's actually the optimal look for a tuna along with the SBBN015, second only to the golden tuna styling. It could be because I've grown to appreciate Seiko's design language more and thus prefer stock or near stock looks.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*Evening Shot!







*


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

This is one hard watch to photograph!

Freshly cleaned, bezel lubed a bit with silicone spray, and ready for another week of madness.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*

Yellow LE Baby Tuna SRPD15K1

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1239364602884912&id=405244209630293

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth on Alphashark Slim in Camel...a very comfortable strap and the best line of Blushark.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Yep the bracelet is way to wear the Tuna









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Even the 'Masters' family has a black sheep in the mix.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## EpsteinBarr (May 21, 2013)

From Sunday


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

hooliganjrs said:


> Even the 'Masters' family has a black sheep in the mix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darth + black Isofrane = killer watch. Especially if it's the first generation Darth. I like how even blacked out, it's still obviously the biggest one in the group.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBBN011







*


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Still lovin' it.









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey,

want to share my very golden day with you:

Today I'm celebrating my lovely Turtle's 3rd anniversary ...









... and then this:









_*sha-la-la-la*_ 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Neat, but the tag is SBBN040, so it's the kanji day wheelisn't it? Mostly because mine has the S23626J1 marker and is english/french.
Have fun with it.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

CADirk said:


> Neat, but the tag is SBBN040, so it's the kanji day wheelisn't it? Mostly because mine has the S23626J1 marker and is english/french.
> Have fun with it.


Thank you! b-)|>

Yes, it's Kanji and English. This was just a quick shot directly after I had looked at it for some minutes. Time and date was off and I didn't adjust before. In the meantime I did and it's set to Kanji just like I preferred it with my SBBN031.

Fun is guaranteed for a long time to come! I have a good anticipation from pictures how a watch will be in the flesh, but this thing totally amazes me.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Received my SBBN025 today! Since I've been wearing my SUN019 the size and weight was not surprising at all. I like the OEM strap, but I'll put an Isonfrane on it tonight.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth on Original Blushark in Blu Steel.....I think it looks nice!









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Edmen Tam (Jan 30, 2019)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

testing


----------



## Edmen Tam (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi guys! Got myself an SBBN033 a few weeks back and truly loving it! I do have a concern though. Has anyone ever had clicking issues with the bezel? Mine seems to be 60 click from 11 back to 6 but normal 120 click from 6-12... Anyone else had this issue?  Would appreciate some guidance


----------



## Edmen Tam (Jan 30, 2019)

shahtirthak said:


> Darth on Original Blushark in Blu Steel.....I think it looks nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 13843257
> 
> 
> _*sha-la-la-la*_
> ...


WooHooo Nice Tuna catch Bernd!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

MeWatchYou said:


> WooHooo Nice Tuna catch Bernd!


Thank you so much! b-)

I'm over the moon and further, this one's more than special.









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

Fantastic addition Bernd. How does it feel size vise, bit bigger than 031?


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I know it's just a matter of time before the Master Photographer from Germany gets his own Goldarth. Congrats Bernd, how I wish I have even a quarter of your photography skills! This calls for a celebration!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Caye said:


> Fantastic addition Bernd. How does it feel size wise, bit bigger than 031?


Thank you! b-)

I cannot compare anymore as I had already packed the 031 yesterday for the next owner, knowing that the 040 would be delivered the same day. But hey, it's been not so long ago.

I don't notice a difference in weight. The titanium makes the 040 rather lightweight given the bigger dimensions. Great and same comfort to me.

Sizewise it's a complete different beast. Not so much when seen from above as the colour scheme is just so different. But viewing the 040 from the profile is quite an experience - LOL! 
It is taller and this obviously so and this is amplified as the shorud does not go all the way down as it does on the 031. Here you see a good portion of the case's bottom. Though the bezel is not part of the case, being the same colour it visually continues it and this just says: 'I'm a chunky, sexy thing!' Even more so when looking at the areas where the shroud is lowered.

And on top of it all: With no lugs this Tuna is a can floating above your wrist. It's totally crazy in a cool way. There's nothing discrete about it's shape, absolutely nothing.



GTR83 said:


> I know it's just a matter of time before the Master Photographer from Germany gets his own Goldarth. Congrats Bernd, how I wish I have even a quarter of your photography skills! This calls for a celebration!


Haha, thx mate! 

I tell ya, if you knew how I make these wristshots, you'd happily avoid doing them. The modern guys are controlling the scene from their smart phones ... I'm doin' it blind. Using teles I'm too far way from the camera and it's more playing lottery, the only difference is that I'm winning much more often.

This one came out nice, I wanted to get the reflection on the hands.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> ... There's nothing discrete about it's shape, absolutely nothing.


I want to add, that the muted 'gold' look - much like antique gold or slightly brassy - keeps it from looking blingy. And the ceramic shroud has this wonderful soft structure, a bit like polished rubber. This Tuna is a very noble looking, charismatic toolwatch!

I mean it's like 'WTF is that thing on your wrist?! ... hey, oh, that's nice!' 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

It's got that new Isofrane smell.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

oldfatherthames said:


> I want to add, that the muted 'gold' look - much like antique gold or slightly brassy - keeps it from looking blingy. And the ceramic shroud has this wonderful soft structure, a bit like polished rubber. This Tuna is a very noble looking, charismatic toolwatch!
> 
> I mean it's like 'WTF is that thing on your wrist?! ... hey, oh, that's nice!'
> 
> ...


Yep the standard 300m Tuna is quite a discreet beast compared to the 600m / 1000m Tunas and especially so the Golden Tuna. That golden bezel makes for a very special and beautiful watch


----------



## Edmen Tam (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi guys! Got myself an SBBN033 a few weeks back and truly loving it! I do have a concern though. Has anyone ever had clicking issues with the bezel? Mine seems to be 60 click from 11 back to 6 but normal 120 click from 6-12... Anyone else had this issue?  Would appreciate some guidance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Caye said:


> Fantastic addition Bernd. How does it feel size vise, bit bigger than 031?


A while ago i did a comparison between a 031 and the S23626j1 (same as the 040, different date wheel) that covers most of your question.
Link to post.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*Nite Shot!!







*


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> Thank you so much! b-)
> 
> I'm over the moon and further, this one's more than special.
> 
> ...


Very nice Bernd, congratulations.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

After the great pics of the SBBN040, I thought today should be Golden Tuna today.............


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Still the only Seiko in the collection. sbbn015


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

#tunathursday #adidasforever


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Edmen Tam said:


> Hi guys! Got myself an SBBN033 a few weeks back and truly loving it! I do have a concern though. Has anyone ever had clicking issues with the bezel? Mine seems to be 60 click from 11 back to 6 but normal 120 click from 6-12... Anyone else had this issue?  Would appreciate some guidance
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you might have a click spring issue which resides underneath your bezel. Is this a new tuna or did you buy 2nd hand? On the 300m tunas, there are 2 separate click springs used that control the 120 click unidirectional bezel movement and the tolerance is very precise. I would know as I installed a sapphire on my old SBBN017 and getting her back together took patience.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Edmen Tam (Jan 30, 2019)

hooliganjrs said:


> Looks like you might have a click spring issue which resides underneath your bezel. Is this a new tuna or did you buy 2nd hand? On the 300m tunas, there are 2 separate click springs used that control the 120 click unidirectional bezel movement and the tolerance is very precise. I would know as I installed a sapphire on my old SBBN017 and getting her back together took patience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the concise and detailed explanation to my problem! I did suspect that it was the click spring bezel.. I bought it brand new but didn't notice the bezel action then as I was too concerned about other aspects. I thought if they could get the action right on my skx, I wouldn't have to flinch at a thousand dollar piece :/ Would you consider this a normal issue or is it something I should lose some hair over (like are QC issues like these common). I did talk with the AD and he would help send the piece in to an authorised service agent... What would be the best move forward in your opinion? Thanks bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

It really depends on if it bugs you or not? For me, and being a new piece - I would take full advantage of your warranty and let Seiko make things right. Even the best in the industry can make QC errors now and then, and Seiko is no different. To your point, its roughly a $1,000 watch and I'd give Seiko a chance to make it right. It's going to be an easy fix and I bet the turn-around would be fairly tolerable. Just my 2 cents. Hope it works out for you so you can enjoy that beautiful Tuna!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

mms said:


> Very nice Bernd, congratulations.


Thank you so much! b-)



pascs said:


> After the great pics of the SBBN040, I thought today should be Golden Tuna today.............
> 
> View attachment 13848221


:-!

--









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Edmen Tam (Jan 30, 2019)

hooliganjrs said:


> It really depends on if it bugs you or not? For me, and being a new piece - I would take full advantage of your warranty and let Seiko make things right. Even the best in the industry can make QC errors now and then, and Seiko is no different. To your point, its roughly a $1,000 watch and I'd give Seiko a chance to make it right. It's going to be an easy fix and I bet the turn-around would be fairly tolerable. Just my 2 cents. Hope it works out for you so you can enjoy that beautiful Tuna!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yea it does bug me a fair bit, knowing I have a defective bezel on such a lovely piece. To your knowledge do Tuna's get sent to Japan for servicing? Because the authorised servicer is gonna be local so I'm worried I'm not gonna get the optimal servicing. I'm not sure of the protocol. I've read somewhere that they're serviced in Japan?

BTW, how hard is it to take off the hex screws? I've also read there is an adhesive compound making it very hard to remove?

Thanks for your input

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Wearing another golden tuna today to welcome Bernd's new piece.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

sbbn007 from 1992


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

mariod said:


> sbbn007 from 1992
> 
> ...


FYI: The pic doesn't show in the post. But right-clicking to 'open image in new window' does. 



GTR83 said:


> Wearing another golden tuna today to welcome Bernd's new piece.


Posting a new pic to celebrate your terrific shirt! :-!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice taste, Bernd - I've also been thinking of a simple two piece olive green NATO strap for my various tunas.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> Nice taste, Bernd - I've also been thinking of a simple two piece olive green NATO strap for my various tunas.


Hey, this night I have ordered a Toxic ShizNit with black hardware: Toxic Shiznit Black OUT

These are Natos but I will modify them into single-layer nylons as I always do. I went for the black one and the jungle green one. Especially the latter on my Goldie ..., man, that will be the total and ultimate stylistic meltdown! 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



oldfatherthames said:


> Hey, this night I have ordered a Toxic ShizNit with black hardware: Toxic Shiznit Black OUT
> 
> These are Natos but I will modify them into single-layer nylons as I always do. I went for the black one and the jungle green one. Especially the latter on my Goldie ..., man, that will be the total and ultimate stylistic meltdown!
> 
> ...


I got a spare olive green strap from an SRPC33 which unfortunately does not take fat bars. They also seem to taper to 20mm at the clasp. Would it be idiotic of me to use this strap and swap the keepers from the stock strap to the SRPC33 strap? It happens to be exactly 21.5mm in width which is closer to the 1000m tunas' real lug width (as have been discussed many times in the past, they are slightly less than 22mm).


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Thoughts? Did you say thoughts?
One thought. Beee autiful.
I only have one shrouded watch. But it's a killer.
Not a Tuna. Deep Blue with a Tuna engine. VX43.

What I want next is a Tuna. Gonna take some
saving on a retired RR Engr's income!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Pardon Moi's.
Seiko engine not a Tuna movement.
Printing too close to the screen for
older eyes.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> I got a spare olive green strap from an SRPC33 which unfortunately does not take fat bars.


You would need 'fat skinny (slim)' spring bars. They have a smaller diameter but the 'fat' end for the lugs, which would be 1.1mm. Please note that - as stated here - 1.2mm will also fit.

I use these: Toxic - Seiko Fat Spring Bars (Slim-Middle, Double Flange)
I need them because with the original fat spring bars there's almost no space to slip a Nato through.

Always remember that you will want them with a double flange for the SBBN040 for the not drilled lugs!



GTR83 said:


> They also seem to taper to 20mm at the clasp.


If it tapers I imagine it could overall look too slender with the big Tuna.



GTR83 said:


> Would it be idiotic of me to use this strap and swap the keepers from the stock strap to the SRPC33 strap?


I looked up that strap and don't like it for the Tuna. The raised main middle part and the seams parallel to the shroud edges. That's a nice match for a military watch, but not here in my eyes.
Especially the stitching the 2-piece Nylons always and necessarily so have at the spring bars is why I never liked these for diver's watches.

Cheers!
Bernd

P.S.: Ah, okay, you added a picture. It only confirms my reservations. If you forget about the nice colour combination ... do you like it stylewise? Really?!


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

My black and olive









Strap is from Geckota


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey, this night I have ordered a Toxic ShizNit with black hardware: Toxic Shiznit Black OUT
> 
> These are Natos but I will modify them into single-layer nylons as I always do. I went for the black one and the jungle green one. Especially the latter on my Goldie ..., man, that will be the total and ultimate stylistic meltdown!
> 
> ...


Jungle Green Toxic Nato is a great strap....I have one with bronze hardware on my Steinhart B-Uhr 47mm bronze and it's the best combination for that watch. You will love it!

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

@ Bernd - For the non drilled lug on Darth Tuna would you recommend the Toxic - Seiko Fat Spring Bars (Slim-Middle, Double Flange) ??

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

oldfatherthames said:


> FYI: The pic doesn't show in the post. But right-clicking to 'open image in new window' does.
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Thank you. Seems like WUS doesn't like my image hoster and wants me to attach images....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Simon,

Some (not great) pics of my Goldie and violet ocean...lighting in my office is not the greatest....


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

shahtirthak said:


> Jungle Green Toxic Nato is a great strap....I have one with bronze hardware on my Steinhart B-Uhr 47mm bronze and it's the best combination for that watch. You will love it!


Thx! |>

I know the ShizNit straps from a friend, so I have an idea how nice they are and I expect the Jungle Green to be spectacular in the flesh.



shahtirthak said:


> @ Bernd - For the non drilled lug on Darth Tuna would you recommend the Toxic - Seiko Fat Spring Bars (Slim-Middle, Double Flange) ??


1.
Slim Middle: Of course only if you have a strap that is so thick, that it would be totally tight at the case with the original Seiko fat bars (2,5mm) or a strap for which the Seiko ones would be too fat to get them into the strap itself or - as in my case - if you want to mount a nylon Nato/Zulu, as the slim/middle will give you more space. (Especially useful if you want to swap such Natos & Zulus from time to time.

2.
Double Flange: If your strap fits just fine with the Seiko bars, even then I would use spring bars with a double flange for easier removal. But then of course 2,5mm ones so that the strap does not wiggle or move to much on the bar.

The first pair here is the Seiko fat bars and the single flange contacts the Tuna's lugs. You have to get between the lugs and the flange to release them. It's easier with a double-flange and nicer to the lugs of course with the second pair.
I took these pictures from Uncle Seiko's website and he offers these 2.5mm fat bars with a double flange: Uncle Seiko - 2.5mm Fat Boy Spring Bars (19mm, 20mm, 22mm). 
(I use these with my Turtle, which has drilled lugs).









And as linked earlier, here's a thread about spring bars for Tunas which features also other sellers: Spring bar confusion - Tuna on BC Rubber

These are cheaper than the Toxics, but I want to feel good about the quality.

Cheers!
Bernd

P.S.: If you have a strap, that is rather thin or very soft or one that's too narrow and which moves therefore on the spring bar, there's the risk that the strap releases a double-flanged bar. To me it's more a theoretical danger at least with all straps I have ever used. I always try to move the strap on the bar so much that it will release the spring bar, but I never managed. 
It's a trade off between utmost security and avoiding scratches on the lug's.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> Thx! |>
> 
> I know the ShizNit straps from a friend, so I have an idea how nice they are and I expect the Jungle Green to be spectacular in the flesh.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bernd for the detailed info, this has been saved for future reference!

I ordered some 2pc heavy duty nato from Clockwork Synergy which are very nice and sturdy but a little difficult to put them on and off on the Darth so hopefully the Toxic Slims with double flange should be helpful for changing those. Otherwise I use nylon nato straps more often which are easy enough.

Thanks again!

Cheers,
Tirthak

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

shahtirthak said:


> Thanks Bernd for the detailed info, this has been saved for future reference!
> 
> I ordered some 2pc heavy duty nato from Clockwork Synergy which are very nice and sturdy but a little difficult to put them on and off on the Darth so hopefully the Toxic Slims with double flange should be helpful for changing those. Otherwise I use nylon nato straps more often which are easy enough.
> 
> ...


I do not want to miss this addition, just that it's mentioned and I will add this also to my post above:

If you have a strap, that is rather thin or very soft or one that's too narrow and which moves therefore on the spring bar, there's the risk that the strap releases a double-flanged bar. To me it's more a theoretical danger at least with all straps I have ever used. I always try to move the strap on the bar so much that it will release the spring bar, but I never managed. 
It's a trade off between utmost security and avoiding scratches on the lug's. I'm totally confident and want to avoid the latter - at least with the case of my precious Golden Tuna.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> I do not want to miss this addition, just that it's mentioned and I will add this also to my post above:
> 
> If you have a strap, that is rather thin or very soft or one that's too narrow and which moves therefore on the spring bar, there's the risk that the strap releases a double-flanged bar. To me it's more a theoretical danger at least with all straps I have ever used. I always try to move the strap on the bar so much that it will release the spring bar, but I never managed.
> It's a trade off between utmost security and avoiding scratches on the lug's. I'm totally confident and want to avoid the latter.
> ...


All noted. I think as long as the spring bar sits snugly in the lug hole it should be fine. Like having 1.1mm ends for seiko tuna compared to the 0.8mm normal spring bars. I also have never had a spring bar fail on me and I like to wear the nato straps tightly on the wrist otherwise they move around.

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

shahtirthak said:


> I also have never had a spring bar fail on me and I like to wear the nato straps tightly on the wrist otherwise they move around.


I like to wear mine a little bit slackly, but the watch always moves with the straps. 

I would have to hit something extremely hard to create a force so strong that it pushes the strap that far that it could happen at all.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Deleted


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey - thanks Maddog - appreciate it - both beautiful - my birthday this week so pondering whether or either - 
got the Golden Emperor & Darth Emperor - which, if only one of these two beauties, would you go for?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Simon said:


> Hey - thanks Maddog - appreciate it - both beautiful - my birthday this week so pondering whether or either -
> got the Golden Emperor & Darth Emperor - which, if only one of these two beauties, would you go for?


Well......
The Violet ocean then....it is unlike the emporer's, whereas the Goldie reissue does bump gently against the golden emperor, if only in terms of colour palette.....

I threw a different strap on my VO, and here is a pic with my Goldie's.....


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



oldfatherthames said:


> Hey,
> 
> want to share my very golden day with you:
> 
> ...





oldfatherthames said:


> Thank you so much! b-)
> 
> I'm over the moon and further, this one's more than special.
> 
> ...


Mate, I know I'm late to the party but just wanted to say... damn that's a nice Tuna :-!


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

My SQ tuna is getting serviced. Does anyone have a 7549-7009?

Mine is 1978 February born on date.

Anyone have one any older?

Watch needs a new strap. Any suggestions?

Having the movement serviced, gaskets changed, and pressure tested.

Anyone recommend anything else?

Moe









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

pascs said:


> My black and olive
> 
> View attachment 13851925
> 
> ...


Now this is more like it. When I first thought of putting an olive strap on the SBBN040, I also started having this small thought in the back of my head that the all-black and all-steel tunas (300m etc) are much easier to deal with in the alternative straps department because you can basically use anything on them to either dress them down ("go martial" as Bernd said) or dress them up. The golden ones on the other hand need to stay as close to their original look as possible because the main visual draw has always been the contrast between the gold and the black/anthracite shades. Once again the stock strap manages to avoid a trip into my dusty strap drawer :-d

Thank you Bernd for also teaching me a bit about mixing and matching form and function! :-!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

My humble submission to the tuna family photos









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BONDLTK (Feb 22, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a place to source an OEM or aftermarket bezel for an SBBN015?


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________________


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

I finally got a chance to join the MarineMaster Tuna fold with my recent purchase of a ninja-tuna... currently blending into the night with an all black nato.

Not sure why it took me so long to pick one of these up, but I'm glad to now have it amongst my modest family of Seiko divers.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

SBBN007


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth on Blushark Original in Orange.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

My first Seiko Sunday with the Goldie:









Have a great weekend everyone!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> My first Seiko Sunday with the Goldie:
> 
> View attachment 13857247
> 
> ...


Nice umbrella stand mate... oh, and the watch isn't half bad also ;-)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Nice umbrella stand mate... oh, and the watch isn't half bad also ;-)


Aargh, you whistleblower! All my secrets revealed now! 

Good to see you again, my dear friend!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Howa said:


> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


So, to be clear, you took off the Goldie shroud and replaced it with a standard Darth shroud?

As I asked in the Goldie thread, any profile pics?

oh wait, a Darth bezel aswell?


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Maddog1970 said:


> So, to be clear, you took off the Goldie shroud and replaced it with a standard Darth shroud?
> 
> As I asked in the Goldie thread, any profile pics?
> 
> oh wait, a Darth bezel aswell?


All I changed was the bezel, took off the golden bezel and put on the Darth bezel.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

double post, again???


----------



## Jursa (Sep 14, 2017)

How accurate are your 7c46 tunas? Mine has run +3.5s in two weeks.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pretty accurate....









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Goldie got new socks!


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Jursa said:


> How accurate are your 7c46 tunas? Mine has run +3.5s in two weeks.


My SBBN031 does about +4 seconds a month, the S23526j1 golden tuna does about +5 per month, worn or not makes almost no difference.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Jursa said:


> How accurate are your 7c46 tunas? Mine has run +3.5s in two weeks.


--> Thread: Tell me about your quartz Tuna accuracy

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Jursa said:


> How accurate are your 7c46 tunas? Mine has run +3.5s in two weeks.


Mine is running about 1.5 seconds fast a month


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

duplicate post please delete


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth on Original Blushark in Army Green....another nice combo!









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

.


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

I've got one of these being sent out from the USA today and I'm really looking forward to it arriving for sure  
I now have a week or so to choose a nice strap/bracelet for it as I'm not keen on the vented one that its arriving on:think:


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Jursa said:


> How accurate are your 7c46 tunas? Mine has run +3.5s in two weeks.


Mine gains .2 spd which translates to +6 sec. every 30 days. I'm happy with that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

The caseback is so enchanting, I have decided today to wear my Goldie upside down from now on. 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

3 weeks in an still lovin' the Tuna









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> The caseback is so enchanting, I have decided today to wear my Goldie upside down from now on.
> 
> View attachment 13863213
> 
> ...


Tell me about that strap

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Tell me about that strap


Uncle Seiko GL831. Here's a brighter version of this photo, so that you can see the structure a bit better:









I had shown it before with these pictures:

















































And not to forget ... from the Seiko catalogue from 1978:









Same strap, but Seiko's original GL831 of course.

Hope no one minds the repost of the pics above! ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> Uncle Seiko GL831. Here's a brighter version of this photo, so that you can see the structure a bit better:
> 
> View attachment 13865033
> 
> ...


Is the Uncle seiko version flexible?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Is the Uncle seiko version flexible?


It is. |>

And I quote myself about it:



oldfatherthames said:


> I also have the BC Zuludiver 284:
> 
> - Uncle Seiko's GL831 is a bit more flexible and hugging the wrist. According my caliper it's 2,5mm at the center along the holes, the BC is 2.8mm there.
> - The BC284 is flat (simple) underneath, the GL831 has the original texture (like Seiko's GL831) underneath, you can see it here: Uncle Seiko GL831 Rubber Watch Strap ($39.00) ? Welcome to Strap Sense or at his his product page.
> ...


And of course there's the hot water trick to get it in shape: Put it in a cup, so that it is bent (like on the wrist), fill in boiling (or very hot) water, wait 5 minutes, spill out the hot water, fill in cold water, wait five minutes. Ready.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> It is. |>
> 
> And I quote myself about it:
> 
> ...


I only ask because I sold my darth a few years ago specifically because I could not find a rubber strap that fit properly. Because of where the lugs sit every rubber strap I tried caused the watch to sit up off of the wrist slightly.

I know that a Barton band elite silicone will work but because they use quick release Spring bars, the bar ends will not be as thick as the standard seiko ones, I would prefer not to have excess wiggle Room in the lug holes. But for anyone intrested it is a supremely comfortable strap that will totally change your mind about the feel of silicone.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I only ask because I sold my darth a few years ago specifically because I could not find a rubber strap that fit properly. Because of where the lugs sit every rubber strap I tried caused the watch to sit up off of the wrist slightly.


This should also depend on how tight you wear the strap and the shape of your wrist. On my wrist with the GL831 the bottom of the caseback has full contact with my wrist, however due to bevel upwards from the bottom it looks as if the Tuna floats a bit, but in fact it is not.

I can make you a frontal profile shot these days, if necessary. (?)



valuewatchguy said:


> I know that a Barton band elite silicone will work but because they use quick release Spring bars, the bar ends will not be as thick as the standard seiko ones, I would prefer not to have excess wiggle Room in the lug holes.


I have Uncle Seiko's fat boy spring bars in the GL831. (The collared ones of course.)
It's already effort to mount them into the strap and they then sit so tight, that the strap doesn't move on the spring bars. They are 1.1 mm (like Seiko's original spring bars), so there's no wiggle in the lug holes, at least no noticeable amount and in any case not when on the wrist. A 1.2mm end would also fit the holes, so there's a slight tolerance left, but you can only produce a minimal wiggle, when pushing the strap hard when off the wrist.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> And of course there's the hot water trick to get it in shape: Put it in a cup, so that it is bent (like on the wrist), fill in boiling (or very hot) water, wait 5 minutes, spill out the hot water, fill in cold water, wait five minutes. Ready.
> Cheers!
> Bernd


I followed your instructions and it works! Thanks, Bernd :-!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tuna fun...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Rosenbloom said:


> I followed your instructions and it works! Thanks, Bernd :-!
> 
> View attachment 13865221


:-!

Normally one would have to wear a rubber for many days if not weeks to get it in shape like that and most of all it would have to be mounted really tight to achieve this result. I don't wear them as tight as that could ever happen, so the method was pure gold to me.

It's been around the forums for years, but I always saw it recommended to make rubbers less stiff, which I didn't notice really, but probably it's just because the GL831 is already nicely flexible.
But after Uncle Seiko showed the hint for the purpose of getting the shape curved on his Instagram, I instantly had to do it myself. Of course without the Tuna mounted. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

When fitting fat spring bars to any rubber strap I always put a little silicone grease in the spring bar hole to ensure the spring bar slides smoothly, it is an issue I've heard of with Isofrane, since they are not really designed for fat spring bars, that if you catch the strap on something the strap can flex enough that it releases the spring bar. Using the silicone grease means the strap will slide on the spring bar and not just grip onto it, worth doing if you have some handy.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

pascs said:


> When fitting fat spring bars to any rubber strap I always put a little silicone grease in the spring bar hole to ensure the spring bar slides smoothly, it is an issue I've heard of with Isofrane, since they are not really designed for fat spring bars, that if you catch the strap on something the strap can flex enough that it releases the spring bar. Using the silicone grease means the strap will slide on the spring bar and not just grip onto it, worth doing if you have some handy.


Great hint! |>

I didn't do so because I had held the GL831 between the 'lugs' before mounting it and saw that it sits firm between the lugs. There's only something like half a mm space in between so there's effectively no moving on the spring bar. In addition the first girder is massive and rigid enough that it won't give in and could release the spring bar.

However, applying grease I would also recommend here if someone wants to use the strap with different spring bars as you really need a metal nail to push the spring bar out of the strap. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

oldfatherthames said:


> Great hint! |>
> 
> However, applying grease I would also recommend here if someone wants to use the strap with different spring bars as you really need a metal nail to push the spring bar out of the strap. ;-)
> 
> ...


Yes I'm a frequent strap changer ;-)

I have the unckle seiko GL831 and have it back on my Golden Tuna along with an original gold Tuna buckle :-!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> I only ask because I sold my darth a few years ago specifically because I could not find a rubber strap that fit properly. Because of where the lugs sit every rubber strap I tried caused the watch to sit up off of the wrist slightly.
> 
> I know that a Barton band elite silicone will work but because they use quick release Spring bars, the bar ends will not be as thick as the standard seiko ones, I would prefer not to have excess wiggle Room in the lug holes. But for anyone intrested it is a supremely comfortable strap that will totally change your mind about the feel of silicone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You can remove those tiny-nubbed quick release bars and use regular bars in those straps. 
I'm not 100% positive that the OEM fat bars will fit but if not you could use the fat/skinny bars that are normal sized barrel with oem-sized tips.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

nolte said:


> You can remove those tiny-nubbed quick release bars and use regular bars in those straps.
> I'm not 100% positive that the OEM fat bars will fit but if not you could use the fat/skinny bars that are normal sized barrel with oem-sized tips.


Thanks. Great idea!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, here it is. My "dipping my toe in the water" first Seiko. Have lots of divers and this rates amongst the best.

A stunning piece.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Red PeeKay said:


> Well, here it is. My "dipping my toe in the water" first Seiko. Have lots of divers and this rates amongst the best.
> 
> A stunning piece.
> 
> ...


Great watch and great shot. I just got the same one several weeks ago and feel the same way!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toolguy (Jan 17, 2018)

back to back sbn031 wrist pics????

all these wrist shots are gonna melt my cc if I pull the trigger on a tuna...damn enablers …


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

toolguy said:


> back to back sbn031 wrist pics????
> 
> all these wrist shots are gonna melt my cc if I pull the trigger on a tuna...damn enablers &#8230;


Glad to be of help!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Too much fun!


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7549-7010 March '82


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN031 >>> With Lume...


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Someone must know... How do I remove the bezel on the Tuna sbbn033? Do I remove the shroud and then just pry between the bezel and the case like you would with a skx or srp Turtle? I don't see the little indent like I have on my turtle where I slide the case knife in between the bezel & the case. Am I missing something?


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth on Erika's Original.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## CG1992 (Nov 12, 2018)

Read it and weep boys.

Heres the story of how I inherited my first ever Seiko watch that turned out to be a 1973 Grandfather Tuna. My dad was a competitive diver and spearfisherman back in the day. He won this in a spearfishing competition when he was 16 in Bondi, Sydney. It has his name and the competition he won engraved on the back. He thought he lost this watch as he never wore it much. Fast forward to 2016, my dad randomly finds it in his cupboard. He knows I love watches as I always drool over his Submariner and het gave it to me. Neither of us had any idea what it was worth i just loved the way it looked - it is a serious watch. Turned out to be a no m grandfather. Once I learnt what I had I was hooked.

Heres cheers to all these awesome Tunas. *bows*









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

CG1992 said:


> Read it and weep boys.
> ...


Pha! I can't think of anything more lame than an ugly watch accompanied by a weak, made up story.

Congratulations! Best way to inherit a classic. :-!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

CG1992 said:


> Read it and weep boys.
> 
> Heres the story of how I inherited my first ever Seiko watch that turned out to be a 1973 Grandfather Tuna. My dad was a competitive diver and spearfisherman back in the day. He won this in a spearfishing competition when he was 16 in Bondi, Sydney. It has his name and the competition he won engraved on the back. He thought he lost this watch as he never wore it much. Fast forward to 2016, my dad randomly finds it in his cupboard. He knows I love watches as I always drool over his Submariner and het gave it to me. Neither of us had any idea what it was worth i just loved the way it looked - it is a serious watch. Turned out to be a no m grandfather. Once I learnt what I had I was hooked.
> 
> ...


Huge congrats, another Sydney spearo here, lovely work by your dad, great story, killer watch.


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

CG1992 said:


> Read it and weep boys.
> 
> Heres the story of how I inherited my first ever Seiko watch that turned out to be a 1973 Grandfather Tuna. My dad was a competitive diver and spearfisherman back in the day. He won this in a spearfishing competition when he was 16 in Bondi, Sydney. It has his name and the competition he won engraved on the back. He thought he lost this watch as he never wore it much. Fast forward to 2016, my dad randomly finds it in his cupboard. He knows I love watches as I always drool over his Submariner and het gave it to me. Neither of us had any idea what it was worth i just loved the way it looked - it is a serious watch. Turned out to be a no m grandfather. Once I learnt what I had I was hooked.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful story and a wonderful watch!b-)


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth on Haveston's The Roundel '43 strap. These A2 versions of Haveston have a much smaller "wristprint" and comfort level on the wrist than their original layout.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

shahtirthak said:


> Darth on Haveston's The Roundel '43 strap. These A2 versions of Haveston have a much smaller "wristprint" and comfort level on the wrist than their original layout.


Looks great on the Haveston strap.
I think its funny that Haveston have started their A2 design, I did this with a couple of their original straps a year or so ago. :-d I do miss the look of the metal hoop by the lug but the watch does sit much lower :-!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Nah, sorry to disappoint, its a fake, worthless, meaningless - send it to me & I'll dispose of it 

Just one thing - the Grandfather Tuna 6159-7001 came out in 1975 after 7yrs R&D

But seriously - you own the best Tuna on this Forum & I'd take it all day long over dad's sub - 
a NOS 1st yr Tuna - rare, valuable, wonderful - thrilled for ya


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

pascs said:


> Looks great on the Haveston strap.
> 
> Thanks! Will also post pics with the Sector Strap soon.
> 
> Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

First watch in a while that makes me buy DSLR again


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> It is. |>
> 
> And I quote myself about it:
> 
> ...





oldfatherthames said:


> :-!
> 
> Normally one would have to wear a rubber for many days if not weeks to get it in shape like that and most of all it would have to be mounted really tight to achieve this result. I don't wear them as tight as that could ever happen, so the method was pure gold to me.
> 
> ...


Haha I was also pretty excited when I found out about this trick... I couldn't wait until I got home so I actually did it during a slow day at work using my coffee cup. Good thing about the drilled lugs is I had all the tools I needed right there in my office :-d

Photos or it never happened, right?


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

Forgot to share the strap experiment  Summer combo, yey or nay?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

It's been a couple of weeks now and have been really enjoying the E Tuna...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote: "It's been a couple of weeks now and have been really enjoying the E Tuna..."

Archangel - why E tuna ? That a name or a description? new to me.

I am away all weekend and after umming n arrring on what to wear, went with the same


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Simon said:


> Quote: "It's been a couple of weeks now and have been really enjoying the E Tuna..."
> 
> Archangel - why E tuna ? That a name or a description? new to me.
> 
> ...


I love your choice for the day... E Tuna or - Emperor Tuna! Sometimes I just call it ET


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

Still loving this DT


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

E = Emperor - durgh - its my age - its getting to me!


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

Simon said:


> E = Emperor - durgh - its my age - its getting to me!


Lol. Did my D Tuna help?


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

khd said:


> Haha I was also pretty excited when I found out about this trick... I couldn't wait until I got home so I actually did it during a slow day at work using my coffee cup. Good thing about the drilled lugs is I had all the tools I needed right there in my office :-d
> 
> Photos or it never happened, right?
> 
> View attachment 13871739


What strap are you boiling up?


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> Well, here it is. My "dipping my toe in the water" first Seiko. Have lots of divers and this rates amongst the best.
> 
> A stunning piece.
> 
> ...





rcorreale said:


> Great watch and great shot. I just got the same one several weeks ago and feel the same way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey guys, can I ask where you purchased your new Tunas from? Aside from the for sale forum, not sure which retailers are best.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Got mine from Seiya Japan, had the best price at the time. 4 days to my door from Japan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Just order mine from Seiya 30 min. ago, can't wait!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

biscuit141 said:


> Hey guys, can I ask where you purchased your new Tunas from? Aside from the for sale forum, not sure which retailers are best.


FYI. - Amazon has one (SBBN031) for $999.00


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Landed a Tuna! (my first) S23626


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Does anyone know how much the head of the Tuna weighs?


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

biscuit141 said:


> Hey guys, can I ask where you purchased your new Tunas from? Aside from the for sale forum, not sure which retailers are best.


Watchshopping.com , got it for a $100 less than currently advertised. Was comparable to everyone else. They have a make an offer function so if you're stateside might be worth trying too see if they price match.

They are based in California and were super quick to ship.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

I got both my Kinetic and Darth Tuna on eBay. I’ve also purchased from Higuchi. Looking at watchoutz.com for my next.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> Does anyone know how much the head of the Tuna weighs?


Just weighed mine. 94g. No strap, no bracelet


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> Does anyone know how much the head of the Tuna weighs?


Just weighed mine. 94g. No strap, no bracelet


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Sbbn015 Tuna


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Hanging at LAX, chilling with a beer waiting to head home downunder.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> khd said:
> 
> 
> > Haha I was also pretty excited when I found out about this trick... I couldn't wait until I got home so I actually did it during a slow day at work using my coffee cup. Good thing about the drilled lugs is I had all the tools I needed right there in my office
> ...


It's a Bonetto Cinturini, but the deployant clasp is from strapcode as it's just a bit sturdier and nicer IMO

Here's a couple quick and dirty pics for you... I like this combo as it's super comfortable but still ready for action :-!


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth on Haveston Sector Strap (A2)









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Tom_W said:


> Lol. Did my D Tuna help?


Yes - Da Tuna


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

_"E Tuna", "ET", "DT","Da Tuna"_ ...

... here's my TNT!











Shogun007 said:


> Just order mine from Seiya 30 min. ago, can't wait!
> ...





aafanatic said:


> Landed a Tuna! (my first) S23626
> ...


Congratulations! b-)



khd said:


> ... I needed right there in my office :-d
> 
> Photos or it never happened, right?


I love that 'urgent' sign! Must have! :-!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks!
Can't wait for that dark beauty to land on my wrist!


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

Tuna vs Mondrian


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

SUN019 today.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Purposefully got some reflections into the photos. Jeez, I didn't know my wrist has shrunk so much that the ET now overwhelms it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Friday ending close out picture









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

My first tuna arrived from the US this morning and I couldn't be more pleased. I really understand now why they have the following that they do, I get it!
Great watch and great times b-)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rodo88 (Apr 22, 2017)

Had my new SBBN025 delivered today. Watch is awesome, although it does have a 7mm or so hairline scratch across the caseback which is fairly noticeable (or it is at least now I've seen it). Is this fairly run of the mill for Seiko quality control? Weighing up whether to get a replacement or stay as is. The second marker does line up with the markers on the dial at least.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


For me the best tuna...!!

Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

batman1345 said:


> For me the best tuna...!!
> 
> Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Me to.....

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

rodo88 said:


> Had my new SBBN025 delivered today. Watch is awesome, although it does have a 7mm or so hairline scratch across the caseback which is fairly noticeable (or it is at least now I've seen it). Is this fairly run of the mill for Seiko quality control? Weighing up whether to get a replacement or stay as is. The second marker does line up with the markers on the dial at least.


Good chance you'll end up adding to those marks/memories, personally as long as everything else works and looks fine I wouldnt worry.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Purple princess today....


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> Purple princess today....
> 
> View attachment 13875297


Ooh, that's different. Review?

@robotazky


----------



## Tommyboy8585 (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## BONDLTK (Feb 22, 2012)

Finally got to wear the Tuna today:


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Silvek said:


> I finally got a chance to join the MarineMaster Tuna fold with my recent purchase of a ninja-tuna... currently blending into the night with an all black nato.
> 
> Not sure why it took me so long to pick one of these up, but I'm glad to now have it amongst my modest family of Seiko divers.
> 
> View attachment 13857015


Solid group there

James

.... and remember, we are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> My first Seiko Sunday with the Goldie:
> 
> View attachment 13857247
> 
> ...


What a stunner!!!!

James

.... and remember, we are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> Goldie got new socks!
> View attachment 13861723
> View attachment 13861727


Good choice. Tuna wears so well on an Erikas

James

.... and remember, we are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## toolguy (Jan 17, 2018)

weirdestwizard said:


> Good chance you'll end up adding to those marks/memories, personally as long as everything else works and looks fine I wouldnt worry.


good suggestion

id live with it...

you may find something worse on a replacement ..


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Day two, was able to sleep with it two nights. After trimming the strap tail the metal keeper actually works. I always avoided silacone straps because they are "cheap", but when Seiko makes one, all of a sudden silacone is good again ;-)


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)

Maybe not the best Tuna, but it fits my arm!


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

Duncan_McCloud said:


> Maybe not the best Tuna, but it fits my arm!
> 
> View attachment 13877593


 Lovely tuna, I haven't seen many of those.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Duncan_McCloud said:


> Maybe not the best Tuna, but it fits my arm!
> 
> View attachment 13877593


I reckon it looks cool... the PADI colour scheme matches your tat :-!


----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)

khd said:


> I reckon it looks cool... the PADI colour scheme matches your tat :-!


Just to make it clear: I made the tattoo even before I were aware of "Tuna" as a watch lol


----------



## Rankiryu (Aug 13, 2015)

Mobile Suit Gundam Collaboration Tuna.
Zaku (SBDC027) & Char's Zaku (SBDC029) !


----------



## Rankiryu (Aug 13, 2015)

It was SBDX rather than SBDC.
Mobile Suit Gundam Collaboration Tuna.
Zaku (SBDX027) & Char's Zaku (SBDX029) !


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

Rankiryu said:


> It was SBDX rather than SBDC.
> Mobile Suit Gundam Collaboration Tuna.
> Zaku (SBDX027) & Char's Zaku (SBDX029) !


Sounds cool! I'm ready for some pics.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

rodo88 said:


> Had my new SBBN025 delivered today. Watch is awesome, although it does have a 7mm or so hairline scratch across the caseback which is fairly noticeable (or it is at least now I've seen it). Is this fairly run of the mill for Seiko quality control? Weighing up whether to get a replacement or stay as is. The second marker does line up with the markers on the dial at least.


well, not ideal, probably been put down in show-room? But you wont own it long till you add to the hairline a load more - just life. Personally I would not wear but see how the timing is for a couple of days and if good, keep it. If timing is out, send for replacement - keeping time & unscratched


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

C


Robotaz said:


> Ooh, that's different. Review?
> 
> @robotazky


I will....I will.....have a hernia surgery coming up at the end of Feb.....figure I will have time on my hands and will do a review then!


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Has anyone ever seen a non-WIS wearing a Tuna? I have yet to meet one...

Orange is the new black?


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

SBBN015 on a new padded canvas strap by Diaboliqstraps.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

joins said:


> SBBN015 on a new padded canvas strap by Diaboliqstraps.


Very nice... how thick is the padded canvas strap? Do you have a picture of the part where the strap overlaps when wearing it?


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

On a nato. This beast looks awesome on nearly all straps.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

If the shoe fits........










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

'92 SBBN007


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

87 SBBN007


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


That NATO seems like it's the soft and pliable type, which seller did you get it from if I may ask?

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

GTR83 said:


> That NATO seems like it's the soft and pliable type, which seller did you get it from if I may ask?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


It's a ToxicNato and I think it's comfortable.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> It's a ToxicNato and I think it's comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Been looking at his wares myself and it's nice to know that they're recommended. Thanks!

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



rcorreale said:


> If the shoe fits........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see what you did there. Hopefully it didn't tumble in.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Tom_W said:


> I see what you did there. Hopefully is didn't tumble in.


Different breeds. They avoid each other.

@robotazky


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Just my daily contribution to the thread.



















Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Another contribution.....too


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Great Pics


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr Darth


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

X2







Marcelo
__________________


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

not the best pics.... I didn't take them, they were leaked elsewhere.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

nolte said:


>


Excellent combo, been thinking of getting that strap myself for the golden tuna.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> Excellent combo, been thinking of getting that strap myself for the golden tuna.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I've worn it on my SBBN025 (I think it has the same caseback geo?) and the way the strap interfaces with the case on that watch prevents you from laying the watch down flat on a table with the strap flat.

It doesn't sit any higher on my wrist at all but some people don't like straps that interface that way on a watch so I thought I'd point it out...


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


Cool shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

rcorreale said:


> Cool shot!


Thanks man!

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

One more for fun. 









IG: th3measure


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

TheMeasure said:


> One more for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even cooler and I can appreciate and relate to your photoshop skills.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

TheMeasure said:


> One more for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is brilliant! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

rcorreale said:


> Even cooler and I can appreciate and relate to your photoshop skills.


A humble thanks! I'm glad people are enjoying it!

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

skyboss_4evr said:


> That is brilliant!


Thank you, however I can't take credit. There was an April fools marketing campaign I want to say in 2017 where a few images were released depicting an actual Tuna can as the watch.

IIRC certain Seiko ADs had tuna shaped cans that looked like the Seiko watches and would gift them with the purchase of a Tuna. Wish I had one of those.

IG: th3measure


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

View attachment 13891637



















Marcelo
__________________


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Tuna Thursday

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CG1992 (Nov 12, 2018)

My latest addition...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

mms said:


> View attachment 13891633
> View attachment 13891635
> View attachment 13891637
> View attachment 13891639
> ...


How do you like it? Is the size and feel true to the SBDX011? Lume? Thanx


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes the proportion is 1:1
Movement seiko - Nh35A = 4R35 aut .
Crystal sapphire
Bezel insert ceramic
Shroud Steel


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


This is an awesome photo. I checked out your IG. Lost of good pics. Nice work.


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

My 2 tuna the SBBN007 has some custom screws


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Tuna experts: does any other model use the same case from the Spring Drive Tuna?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Tuna experts: does any other model use the same case from the Spring Drive Tuna?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


(No expert but Man I don't think so. The SD tuna is the only Tuna that I know of that actually does not have lugs on the case. Remember on yours how the spring bars actually attached to the shroud? The case may be similar to another tuna but unless I'm just forgetting one there isn't another tuna that lugs this way.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

nolte said:


> (No expert but Man I don't think so. The SD tuna is the only Tuna that I know of that actually does not have lugs on the case. Remember on yours how the spring bars actually attached to the shroud? The case may be similar to another tuna but unless I'm just forgetting one there isn't another tuna that lugs this way.


Yeah I miss that shroud/lug combo. Almost considered selling my SBBN040 for a SD tuna again but I love the simplicity of the quartz. Just love the fit of the SD tuna case a lot too!

Thanks for the feedback

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

My S23626 was running -3 sec in a week!
How can this be?



















Wait, This can't be.
My reference clock must be wrong, NOT my S23626...
My ipad that I use as a wall clock had lost wifi connection so IT gained 3 sec in a day or two.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

nolte said:


> Thanks. I've worn it on my SBBN025 (I think it has the same caseback geo?) and the way the strap interfaces with the case on that watch prevents you from laying the watch down flat on a table with the strap flat.
> 
> It doesn't sit any higher on my wrist at all but some people don't like straps that interface that way on a watch so I thought I'd point it out...


I think I know what you mean - and yes the 025 should have the same caseback. I experience a similar issue, although to a lesser degree, with the DAL1BP flat vent strap on the S23626.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

aafanatic said:


> My S23626 was running -3 sec in a week!
> How can this be?
> 
> 
> ...


Love the pics, man. Gotta love the colors.

@robotazky


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Again good light in the office.
The towel was used as an elbow pillow, I needed something for comfort today.

I think that compared to the 1000m tuna, the domed crystal on the 300m speaks a lot more and gives a very distinct reflection and distortion.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I just want to pass on a great Tuna deal from a WUS Sponsor and full Seiko Warranty (Seiko USA has a 3 yr Warranty)

Seiko SBDX014 Emperor Tuna $1815

If I hadn' just gotten an SBBN040 and didn't have to pay state sales tax for this watch, I would get it myself!

It was a display model, hence the discount. But it's essentially a new watch. Good luck, hope someone here gets it!

https://timelessluxwatches.com/product/prospex-sbdx014-shopworn/


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

While waiting for more details on the SLA033, I've been wearing another 8L35 equipped beast. Always loved how the bezel insert, shroud and dial seem to morph to a more matte greyish color under the right light.










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

GTR83 said:


> While waiting for more details on the SLA033, I've been wearing another 8L35 equipped beast. Always loved how the bezel insert, shroud and dial seem to morph to a more matte greyish color under the right light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree - in some lights it look not black but husky grey and picks up a hint of the greenish hue off the crystal anti-glare.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Simon said:


> Totally agree - in some lights it look not black but husky grey and picks up a hint of the greenish hue off the crystal anti-glare.
> 
> View attachment 13895635


That's new - I always thought the anti-glare coating inside was either blue or purple due to the way the dial looks grey-ish through the crystal sometimes. I guess that's why Crystaltimes' replacement sapphire with green anti-glare coating is also quite popular even though there are comparatively only a few green dial Seikos. I learn something new about Seikos everyday! Great shot Si!

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

hey GTR
yeh its green and the SBDX011 is purply/blue - I like that the Seiko team have gone to this detail colour blending anti-glare to case/bezel/dial


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Morning from the Midwest..


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Morning from the Midwest..
View attachment 13896067


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Old picture but probably wearing this today


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Simon said:


> hey GTR
> yeh its green and the SBDX011 is purply/blue - I like that the Seiko team have gone to this detail colour blending anti-glare to case/bezel/dial


I think you just convinced me that I also need an SBDX011 in my watch drawer...

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

GTR83 said:


> I think you just convinced me that I also need an SBDX011 in my watch drawer...
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


I'm sorry, forgive me


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Afternoon from Texas Gulf Coast..


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Simon said:


> hey GTR
> yeh its green and the SBDX011 is purply/blue - I like that the Seiko team have gone to this detail colour blending anti-glare to case/bezel/dial


A long time ago I was attacked ruthlessly on this forum for suggesting that my Darth crystal had what appeared to be tiny flakes making the AR color. I still believe it to be true and dumbfounded as to why people are so upset by the notion.

If you look at a tuna crystal in bright sunlight, you'll see what I mean. I have no idea how they do it, but it appears as light bounces around from all of the tiny flakes that it makes it less reflective.

@robotazky


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________________


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

mms said:


> View attachment 13897545
> 
> Marcelo
> ________________


Bonito Marcelo, como você gosto?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Robotaz said:


> A long time ago I was attacked ruthlessly on this forum for suggesting that my Darth crystal had what appeared to be tiny flakes making the AR color. I still believe it to be true and dumbfounded as to why people are so upset by the notion.
> 
> If you look at a tuna crystal in bright sunlight, you'll see what I mean. I have no idea how they do it, but it appears as light bounces around from all of the tiny flakes that it makes it less reflective.
> @robotazky


Hey Robotaz - not quite sure what u mean but gonna look carefully tomorrow in sunlight  are you saying it appears on the crystal as a non smooth/even finish on the anti glare coating and this by design?


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

mms said:


> View attachment 13897545
> 
> Marcelo
> ________________


What kind of Tuna is that?

Not a real Seiko eh?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

exc-hulk said:


> What kind of Tuna is that?
> 
> Not a real Seiko eh?


Yep.....nothing "Official" about that copy, as the thread title suggests.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Simon said:


> Hey Robotaz - not quite sure what u mean but gonna look carefully tomorrow in sunlight  are you saying it appears on the crystal as a non smooth/even finish on the anti glare coating and this by design?


No, inside the crystal there are flakes.

@robotazky


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

I have not taken this off since it arrived more that a week ago.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

exc-hulk said:


> What kind of Tuna is that?
> 
> Not a real Seiko eh?


It's a homage of the Grandpappy Tuna - I believe he's also got the real thing and a few more. Might be a good alternative to people who only like the look but don't want the headache of locating one for sale.

@robotaz:
I'm curious about the flakes because on my S23626 it seems the anti-glare is slightly uneven, do you have any photos showcasing the phenomenon?









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> @robotaz:
> I'm curious about the flakes because on my S23626 it seems the anti-glare is slightly uneven, do you have any photos showcasing the phenomenon?
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. Sorry. Just look at it in the sun and you'll see little flakes in the glass.

@robotazky


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

really? need to try n see this - have you/anyone managed to photograph this?


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

#adidasforever #slavstyle


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> It's a homage of the Grandpappy Tuna - I believe he's also got the real thing and a few more. Might be a good alternative to people who only like the look but don't want the headache of locating one for sale.
> 
> @robotaz:
> I'm curious about the flakes because on my S23626 it seems the anti-glare is slightly uneven, do you have any photos showcasing the phenomenon?
> ...


I don't think the SBBN040 has anti reflective coating.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Toshk said:


> I don't think the SBBN040 has anti reflective coating.


Maybe you're right - the dial does not change color much in sunlight, if at all. I can't get it to look greyish like the Empy.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Definitely no coating


----------



## Sgt_gatr (Sep 7, 2018)

This thread makes me want a tuna.


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Sgt_gatr said:


> This thread makes me want a tuna.


This thread makes me want another Tuna.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Capt. Tuna and Chief mate Turtle report for duty!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

OFT - Beautiful pairing - Seiko do gold accents better than any IMHO - I used to wear a Breitling with gold buttons & pips n stuff but it never looked quite right - on Seiko it works


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Simon said:


> OFT - Beautiful pairing ...


Dito! :-!

And I think that your SLA025 - especially the SLA! - and the Golden Tuna are one of the most beautiful golden diver's watches ever made.



Simon said:


> ... Seiko do gold accents better than any IMHO - I used to wear a Breitling with gold buttons & pips n stuff but it never looked quite right - on Seiko it works


I believe the secret is, that the gold on these somehow very quirky watches is, that it cannot be mistaken for luxury or pomp. It carries no snobbish or swanky attitude. On these truly built for purpose tool watches it's nothing else but simply great love for design and beauty. And it shows. |>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> Capt. Tuna and Chief mate Turtle report for duty!
> 
> View attachment 13899807
> 
> ...


Beautiful picture, as always Bernd.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Emperors


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The Tuna Trio...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Epic picture, epic collection, epic trio


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Archangel FX said:


> The Tuna Trio...


I have been thinking of adding an Emperor to my wrist. I love the way the S23626 wears. Archangel, you have them both, how do you like the wearing of the Emperor vs the SBBN040?


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

SBBN033 on a cold Monday morning


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

aafanatic said:


> I have been thinking of adding an Emperor to my wrist. I love the way the S23626 wears. Archangel, you have them both, how do you like the wearing of the Emperor vs the SBBN040?


Aafanatic, although the emperor is slightly larger and heavier, I don't notice much difference on wrist. Visually, the all black emperor looks smaller as compared to the golden emperor (according to many). In WIS fashion, thinking of that 8L movement ticking away, just makes it a fun watch to wear


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

AFX - I have been very struck by how much smaller the all black appears on the wrist compared to Golden Emperor & indeed visually the 1978 Golden Reissue quartz. I saw a golden emperor in the window recently and thought WOW that looks huge (and glorious). When i got home I physically measured my golden emperor with my all black cos the size difference appearance was so notable - but purely deceptive - identical size.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Si - it is amazing how a subtle color change or trim can make a big change in appearance....









...validating the need for both


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

LOVE 'EM

New shoes for a couple of mine who have been in the doldrums for a month or so


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Simon said:


> LOVE 'EM
> 
> New shoes for a couple of mine who have been in the doldrums for a month or so
> ...


And they say it would be always women who are crazy for shoes! :-!

This girl also has new shoes to share:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Did someone say: Flakey AR coating? I don't want to be a party pooper, .......But










I don't think ANY of the Tunas have AR, even though I hope I am wrong. I could not find one retailer or Seiko themselves that listed AR in their specs for any tuna. The same retailers and Seiko .jp/usa listed AR in the specs for SLA17, SLA25, SLA21...










As I said: I really hope that I am wrong, and believe it or not, I am often quite wrong ;-)


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I don’t think it’s a coating. I think they are flakes randomly suspended in the glass that reflect light.


@robotazky


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, Seiko .jp do not list AR for the SBDB011, which better have it for the $$$s.


----------



## toolguy (Jan 17, 2018)

MeWatchYou said:


> This thread makes me want another Tuna.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that makes 3 of us now..

should go to bed, before i click "buy tuna"


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

toolguy said:


> that makes 3 of us now..
> 
> should go to bed, before i click "buy tuna"


No kidding. While I like the golden tunas, it's only the past couple weeks of posts that have made me consider owning one myself.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

The big one is not too big. The small one not too small. ;-)


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

aafanatic said:


> Well, Seiko .jp do not list AR for the SBDB011, which better have it for the $$$s.


I'm sure my 2 Emperors have AR on the underside of the crystal - both give off a consistent tint - the Golden Emperor a Green one, and the Darth Emperor a Blueish/purple - the dials/rehauts do not have this colour and being consistently greenish/purplish shows it is not picking up external colours. When my AD saw my JDM Emperor SBDX011, he immediately commented on the purply-blue AR! My Rolex Deepsea didnt have AR and the thick crystal picked up every reflection n light bouncing off it and made telling time tricky from many angles - I have had several Breitlings with AR on both sides of the crystal and they were crystal clear as if there was no crystal and you could almost touch the hands - that is until the AR on outside crystal scratched!!!!!!!!

Robotaz - in AAF's first cool photo, is that the effect you were commenting on - the specs on the glass that you think are not uneven coating or uneven crystal or a light effect but actually crystaline form in the glass?


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

My first tuna has landed on my wrist. Very happy, the most beautiful watch i've had.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Simon said:


> Robotaz - in AAF's first cool photo, is that the effect you were commenting on - the specs on the glass that you think are not uneven coating or uneven crystal or a light effect but actually crystaline form in the glass?


Yeah, something like that. I don't know what it is.

@robotazky


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

may be just color noise from the aggressive filter.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*










Some very deep desk diving today, hope 300m can cut it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



nolte said:


> may be just color noise from the aggressive filter.


I never saw it from photos till now. I saw it in my Darth and SD crystals with my eyes.

@robotazky


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Robotaz said:


> I never saw it from photos till now. I saw it in my Darth and SD crystals with my eyes.
> 
> @robotazky


When you say 'it' do you mean AR in general, or spots/speckles?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



nolte said:


> When you say 'it' do you mean AR in general, or spots/speckles?


Flakes. They look like flakes, and the concentration gets higher where the glare is on the crystal. It's weird, for sure.

@robotazky


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm going to go try to see them now.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

My surviving tuna......excuse the Emp and SD, Rotation is a few days away and haven't set them....


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Maddog1970 said:


> My surviving tuna......excuse the Emp and SD, Rotation is a few days away and haven't set them....
> 
> View attachment 13907717


I could never do it but I've always wanted to have a collection of only tunas. It seems like the ultimate way of thumbing your nose at the group think mindset that is all over WIS-dom.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm going to go try to see them now.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Tuna Tuesday on the always comfortable Bonetto Cinturini 328. 
Get yourself some that!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

I had Salmon for dinner, but I've had Tuna all week ;-)


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

PS: Ordered the new mm300 SBDX023


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

aafanatic said:


> I have been thinking of adding an Emperor to my wrist. I love the way the S23626 wears. Archangel, you have them both, how do you like the wearing of the Emperor vs the SBBN040?


The emperor wears very similarly to the SBBN040, just bigger in all directions. Bear in mind that their stock straps are basically identical. I wear the S23626 on the 7th hole from the lug - 6th hole would still be okay but a bit too tight, while with the Emperor the 6th hole from the lug is just right.

Here are both of them in my favorite "hand on the steering wheel position" pose.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Simon said:


> LOVE 'EM
> 
> New shoes for a couple of mine who have been in the doldrums for a month or so
> 
> View attachment 13903667


That's... Bold, to say the least. Have you tried the Erika's MNs on the all black Empy?

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

"The emperor wears very similarly to the SBBN040, just bigger in all directions. Bear in mind that their stock straps are basically identical. I wear the S23626 on the 7th hole from the lug - 6th hole would still be okay but a bit too tight, while with the Emperor the 6th hole from the lug is just right. 

Here are both of them in my favorite "hand on the steering wheel position" pose."


Thank you so much. That is so helpful. I really love the Gold Emperor. I really like the SD golden SBDB008, but I suspect I would start thinking it was a little small; (That is, if I could ever lay my hands on one.)


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

I can’t believe I fell for the double post trick (egg on face)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Blue and green ...









.. and gold, of course! 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Seiko Darth Tuna 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Ottovonn said:


> Seiko Darth Tuna
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Long time no see, Ottovonn.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



GTR83 said:


> Long time no see, Ottovonn.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Hey man! It's good being here again. I am mostly a G-Shock guy now, but I have a soft spot Seiko and the Tunas. Love all the Tunas posted thus far - I find myself lusting after the gold Tunas haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Ottovonn said:


> Hey man! It's good being here. I am mostly a G-Shock guy now, but I have a soft spot Seiko and the Tunas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's good to hear. Tough watches like those are where it's at!









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

.....Ready for more rain -


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Wednesday! Did anyone here order the Yellowfin Sashimi?


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm looking for instructions or perhaps a video showing the replacement process for a 300m tuna crystal. I've searched to no avail for Tuna specific instructions but have come up empty. Anybody know a link? Anybody swapped their own crystal? On a 300m Tuna does the shroud and bezel have to come off to do the crystal swap? Does the shroud hold the bezel on, or do you still have to "pop" the bezel off even after the shroud is removed? Anyone?


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

You need such a key to remove the ring,
1- Remove the shourd.
2- Remove Bezel
3- with the wrench you release the steel ring holding the crystal.
between the ring and the crystal has another very thin and transparent ring of nylon. Be careful not to forget to put it back.


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

Howa said:


> I'm looking for instructions or perhaps a video showing the replacement process for a 300m tuna crystal. I've searched to no avail for Tuna specific instructions but have come up empty. Anybody know a link? Anybody swapped their own crystal? On a 300m Tuna does the shroud and bezel have to come off to do the crystal swap? Does the shroud hold the bezel on, or do you still have to "pop" the bezel off even after the shroud is removed? Anyone?


This shows the basics even though it is a 600m tuna.


----------



## shoumama (Mar 16, 2018)

6 inch wrist..


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm looking for instructions or perhaps a video showing the replacement process for a 300m tuna crystal. I've searched to no avail for Tuna specific instructions but have come up empty. Anybody know a link? Anybody swapped their own crystal? On a 300m Tuna does the shroud and bezel have to come off to do the crystal swap? Does the shroud hold the bezel on, or do you still have to "pop" the bezel off even after the shroud is removed? Anyone


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________________


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Everyday this thread pushes me closer to needing a Tuna in my life.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



jgallamore said:


> Everyday this thread pushes me closer to needing a Tuna in my life.


Here's another nudge.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Just picked this one up in the sales forum for $500.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



rcorreale said:


> Here's another nudge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enabler


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Howa said:


> Just picked this one up in the sales forum for $500.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow you stole that 1.... And this one has the old handset as well so nice

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

I found this picture on the "Favourite Seiko" thread.

Were these actually taken to 20000'?

I have seen the video where they stop, but not to crystal failure.









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

That's crazy


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Goldie today.....some "grab and go" heaven......









......and running at +1.2sec per MONTH since I have had it!


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Lost that Tuna!
I'll try to catch it again later









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

That date format makes no sense! What planet is Fedex on that's got at least 21 months?!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Tickstart said:


> That date format makes no sense! What planet is Fedex on that's got at least 21 months?!


That's the 'Merica standard format

Month/Day/Year

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Tuna earning its keep today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Aha, got it!

Chapter 1:



MeWatchYou said:


> This thread makes me want another Tuna.


Chapter 2:



MeWatchYou said:


> Lost that Tuna!
> I'll try to catch it again later


Can't wait for chapter 3! 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



jgallamore said:


> Everyday this thread pushes me closer to needing a Tuna in my life.


Call me biased, but I really think a diverse collection owned by a real enthusiast should include a tuna. Even Swiss snobbery is no excuse.

@robotazky


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Flying Tuna Fish Thursday ;-)


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Wiating for my new mm300 to arrive ;-)


----------



## shoumama (Mar 16, 2018)

Shou


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

oldfatherthames said:


> Aha, got it!
> 
> Chapter 1:
> 
> ...


Finally caught that Tuna later this afternoon! Tried it out on an US GL831 and then the BC328. Decided I like it on the Seiko strap best so far.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

MeWatchYou said:


> Finally caught that Tuna later this afternoon! Tried it out on an US GL831 and then the BC328. Decided I like it on the Seiko strap best so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

ismiv said:


> Old picture but probably wearing this today


I need to get one of these solar tunas. Yours didn't come with bracelet, right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Recently acquired sbbn007 (7011)








The line up for now








As coincidence would have it, all batteries died within the past two months, so I've been on a tuna trip lately specially with more handling than usual, having had to change batteries, new arrival, etc. didn't much notice the 6105 reissue hype.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Raygam said:


> I need to get one of these solar tunas. Yours didn't come with bracelet, right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it came with a blue rubber strap. The bracelet in the picture is from another seiko titanium watch that I have but it looks great on the tuna. I would recommend this watch


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

MeWatchYou said:


> Finally caught that Tuna later this afternoon! Tried it out on an US GL831 and then the BC328. Decided I like it on the Seiko strap best so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 My heart just skipped a beat. Congrats of the Golden Emperor! Awesome. The new Seiko dive strap is really comfy. I actually trimmed the tail on mine and have worn it all day and night for two weeks straight ;-)

Flying Tuna ;-)


----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

ismiv said:


> No, it came with a blue rubber strap. The bracelet in the picture is from another seiko titanium watch that I have but it looks great on the tuna. I would recommend this watch


I've seen yours, by chance ran into a wis at Home Depot who was wearing one. The black/stainless comes with the bracelet right? Where to buy at a fair price?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Raygam said:


> I've seen yours, by chance ran into a wis at Home Depot who was wearing one. The black/stainless comes with the bracelet right? Where to buy at a fair price?


Raygam, Howdy....Yes the black/stainless comes with the bracelet. SNE497 - kinda hard to find right now. I have one that I have on a strap for now... Home Depot at Dixie Farm & 518?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Archangel FX said:


> Raygam, Howdy....Yes the black/stainless comes with the bracelet. SNE497 - kinda hard to find right now. I have one that I have on a strap for now... Home Depot at Dixie Farm & 518?
> 
> View attachment 13914929


PEARLAND, TEXAS? Very close to where I grew up

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> PEARLAND, TEXAS? Very close to where I grew up


Affirmative!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I worked out of our office in Pearland for two years. I like it there. Ocean or downtown.


@robotazky


----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Archangel FX said:


> Raygam, Howdy....Yes the black/stainless comes with the bracelet. SNE497 - kinda hard to find right now. I have one that I have on a strap for now... Home Depot at Dixie Farm & 518?
> 
> View attachment 13914929


Small world ain't it!

Ps: still not in need of new cordless drill set. My 10 year old makita set of hammer and impact drills still work fine. 
Maybe I'll run into you again, I'll pm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

Those SNE497s look soooo good


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

MeWatchYou said:


> Finally caught that Tuna later this afternoon!
> ...


Chapter 3 was clearly the best read! Congratulations ... awesome! b-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Raygam said:


> I've seen yours, by chance ran into a wis at Home Depot who was wearing one. The black/stainless comes with the bracelet right? Where to buy at a fair price?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you do it only for the bracelet and not the color I would buy the one I have from eBay(around $220) and buy a separate bracelet for it. If not The black one goes for $389-$400 on eBay and it only comes with the stainless steel bracelet.


----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

ismiv said:


> If you do it only for the bracelet and not the color I would buy the one I have from eBay(around $220) and buy a separate bracelet for it. If not The black one goes for $389-$400 on eBay and it only comes with the stainless steel bracelet.


Both, I actually like the black head the best among the variants.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## shoumama (Mar 16, 2018)

On nato


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________________


----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

mms said:


> View attachment 13917521
> View attachment 13917523
> 
> Marcelo
> _________________


Top notch as always Marcelo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Just switched back to the US GL831. Going to try it out tomorrow to see if I like it better than the Seiko strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Raygam said:


> Top notch as always Marcelo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you Raygam


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Howa said:


> Just picked this one up in the sales forum for $500.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also just repurchased my own SBBN017 that I sold to fund the SBDX014G for a very similar price (~USD 500). And to think I wanted that Empy to be my exit watch... Who am I kidding, we are all here for the rest of our lives.










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

MeWatchYou said:


> Just switched back to the US GL831. Going to try it out tomorrow to see if I like it better than the Seiko strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMHO the rose gold Emperor works best with its own stock strap. I do think the flat vent strap is best looking, but the stock silicone is a close second, and it wears better. Looks wise it also matches the nu-Emperors better since they are much more modern looking compared to their predecessors.

Reposting my own pics (again):



















Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> Who am I kidding, we are all here for the rest of our lives.


Yep, but as long as none of us is put to solitary confinement it's quite endurable. :-!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Watch = Tuna


----------



## BONDLTK (Feb 22, 2012)

The last weekend I wear this Tuna before it goes up for sale:


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

BONDLTK said:


> The last weekend I wear this Tuna before it goes up for sale:
> 
> View attachment 13918787


Didn't you just get it recently?

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## martan9 (Feb 17, 2018)

Darth Tuna on an Engineer bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Goldie on a Barton Bands Elite Silicone









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mat76 (Oct 24, 2008)

Just in.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*Tuna...







*


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

mat76 said:


> Just in.


The SD600 is such a sweet, well made piece......spring drive is such an amazing movement!

Caution - that smooth 2nds hand has been known to hypnotize!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Started out today with something else, but switched to my Emp.....why? Well, because I can!

My fave tuna BTW.....


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello from Greece!










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BONDLTK (Feb 22, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> Didn't you just get it recently?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Yes, but I had the opportunity to get a 7549-7010 for a good price and I can only keep one; I like the bezel more on the 7549 so I'm going to have to part with the SBBN015.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Another oldie Goldie...


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Still with the one who got away, and then came back:










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## brynjones483 (Aug 22, 2015)

This one today.









Sent from my ANE-LX2J using Tapatalk


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

mms said:


> ...
> Marcelo
> __________________


Wow! b-)|>

---

Have a great Sunday everyone!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Love love love this - especially the applied logo and golden hands
It looks totally mint - is this the 1999 reissue - SSBS018 (7C46-7009)? (Im new to the vintage tunas)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Simon said:


> Love love love this - especially the applied logo and golden hands
> It looks totally mint - is this the 1999 reissue - SSBS018 (7C46-7009)? (Im new to the vintage tunas)


*@Simon*: I'm sure your question surely goes to *@mms*/Marcelo's for his post #9407.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Simon said:


> Love love love this - especially the applied logo and golden hands
> It looks totally mint - is this the 1999 reissue - SSBS018 (7C46-7009)? (Im new to the vintage tunas)


This and first edition 7c46-7009 of 05/1986


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

oldfatherthames said:


> *@Simon*: I'm sure your question surely goes to *@mms*/Marcelo's for his post #9407.
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Thanks Bernd - you're right - thanks - I do love that watch - golden hands - wow


----------



## jfslater98 (Jul 16, 2012)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is/are the difference/s between a Ninja Tuna vs. a Darth Tuna?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jfslater98 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is/are the difference/s between a Ninja Tuna vs. a Darth Tuna?


700m water resistance, ceramic shroud, titanium case, sapphire glass, 1.5mm thicker, true lugless design, and different bezel insert if I'm not mistaken.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

K


jfslater98 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is/are the difference/s between a Ninja Tuna vs. a Darth Tuna?


Basically case and wr.....same motor, the high torque 7c46

ninja tuna....300m wr, drilled lugs, hardlex, screwed case back making battery changes easier, stainless steel case
Darth Tuna....1000m wr, hidden lugs (not drilled), sapphire glass, front loader generally requires returning to the mother ship for new battery, Titanium and ceramic case

Dimensions are different also, with the Darth L2L 52mm but sitting on your wrist vrs hugging like the 300m.....

IMHO the financial step up from the 300m to the 1000m is worth it.....


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth on The Hook Strap by Nick Mankey Designs.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## martan9 (Feb 17, 2018)

I’ve been thinking of letting go my Darth Tuna. I just think it’s an overkill diver for what I really use my watch for. Haha!! Do I let it go or it’s a keeper?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

martan9 said:


> I've been thinking of letting go my Darth Tuna. I just think it's an overkill diver for what I really use my watch for. Haha!! Do I let it go or it's a keeper?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends...... what do you think would be a better solution? What else do you own?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## martan9 (Feb 17, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> Depends...... what do you think would be a better solution? What else do you own?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I own a turtle re-issue, cocktail and a pilot watch from Hamilton. I'm looking to replace it with a simpler all black watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

shahtirthak said:


> Darth on The Hook Strap by Nick Mankey Designs.
> ...
> 
> 
> ...


I managed to put new watches on hold, now I have to stop buying straps. So I ordered one. ;-)

Very nice, thank you for showing!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

#tunaintheoffice


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*










@robotazky


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Great pics of a great watch - my personal favourite - mine says hi


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Love it - beautiful watch - great photo


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

What do you guys think? Is this working?
Strap is colareb









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Shogun007 said:


> What do you guys think? Is this working?
> Strap is colareb
> 
> 
> ...


Personal decisions but that's not for me. Nice looking strap. Nice watch. The combo is not one I would wear.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Yeah, that's also my wife's opinion that is not working, but I'm not so sure about this.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Seems to me there is no AR coating on this one, unless it's colourless.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Afternoon Darth..


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Unfortunately I am no longer part of the club. The Darth is an incredible watch and I can see the 300m version on the horizon.

This stole my heart from even before the Darth, hopefully won't be long before I'm back with a Tuna!









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Shogun007 said:


> What do you guys think? Is this working?
> Strap is colareb
> 
> 
> ...


I think it works, I like it.

For me, I tend to match straps with the outfit of the day or shoes or both. So as long as it looks nice with the watch and the overall outfit/shoes then it's a go for me.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

weirdestwizard said:


> Unfortunately I am no longer part of the club. The Darth is an incredible watch and I can see the 300m version on the horizon.
> 
> This stole my heart from even before the Darth, hopefully won't be long before I'm back with a Tuna!
> 
> ...


SWEET!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Purple princess while I recover from sports hernia surgery earlier today....ouch is right.

Needed something that will keep perfect time will I rehab sitting on my ass!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Shogun007 said:


> What do you guys think? Is this working?
> Strap is colareb
> 
> 
> ...


For me it's just barely ok, I like the strap style but think it would work much better in black or very dark brown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Shogun007 said:


> What do you guys think? Is this working?
> Strap is colareb
> ...


It's a no for me. The petrol blue like hue is quite nice, especially as the shroud of the Darth gives some oily reflections. It would be only a matter of taste for me, if it was a nylon strap, but it's leather and no matter how fashionable all the combinations of divers with leather look that we see these days, it's simply a clashing with the style. Especially if the watch is not a fancy dress-diver but an explicit tool diver as the Tuna is.

It's like walking the beach in swimming trunks with cowboy boots. And with spurs because of the stitching. 



Maddog1970 said:


> Purple princess while I recover from sports hernia surgery earlier today....ouch is right.
> 
> Needed something that will keep perfect time will I rehab sitting on my ass!
> 
> ...


Get well soon! |>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

New slippers:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> New slippers:
> 
> View attachment 13930831
> 
> ...


Wow that is nice. Hard to pick which one I like better

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

martan9 said:


> I've been thinking of letting go my Darth Tuna. I just think it's an overkill diver for what I really use my watch for. Haha!! Do I let it go or it's a keeper?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep It!
I think I know what you mean. 
But the darth is a really cool, bad ass toolish watch that just wasn't designed to be used in a traditional or conventional way, outside of its element. Of course worn casually is how most of us will ever use them. Still there's a lot to like about its aesthetics. My favorite feature is the fine felt look of the dial texture, it's pitch black without reflections and the subtle glitter of the metallic paint borders of hour indices.... and the creamy colored lume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Maddog1970 said:


> Purple princess while I recover from sports hernia surgery earlier today....ouch is right.
> 
> Needed something that will keep perfect time will I rehab sitting on my ass!


Get well soon!
The good news is that you were engaging in sports in the first place ;-)
I get sports injuries just sitting at my desk going through this forum.


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

aafanatic said:


> I get sports injuries just sitting at my desk going through this forum.


The keyboard carpal tunnel is agonizing


----------



## icantremember (Feb 27, 2019)

Hey all - I'm a bit confused about all the Tuna models. I've got a lot of watches but nothing as high-end as a Tuna -- lots of early Swatches, some G-Shocks, two Seikos and a Tissot T-touch. 

I'm interested in the Tuna but not anything with the gold trim, and I think I'd like it to be automatic. 
Is there anything currently available that ticks those boxes? Any recommendations you all can offer?

Thanks!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

icantremember said:


> Hey all - I'm a bit confused about all the Tuna models. I've got a lot of watches but nothing as high-end as a Tuna -- lots of early Swatches, some G-Shocks, two Seikos and a Tissot T-touch.
> 
> I'm interested in the Tuna but not anything with the gold trim, and I think I'd like it to be automatic.
> Is there anything currently available that ticks those boxes? Any recommendations you all can offer?
> ...


Sbdx013

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Raygam said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190227/3ee401dfffc395de8d10eb671f425cb9.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> Absolutely spectacular!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

X2.....so pic added


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



jgallamore said:


> The keyboard carpal tunnel is agonizing


His hand looks like frozen Tyson hot wing meat!

@robotazky


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

"....not anything with the gold trim....." arrrrrrrggggggghhhhhh

shine on crazy diamond


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jfslater98 (Jul 16, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> K
> 
> Basically case and wr.....same motor, the high torque 7c46
> 
> ...


Thanks for explanation. Here's my ninja, waiting at EWR


----------



## martan9 (Feb 17, 2018)

Raygam said:


> Keep It!
> I think I know what you mean.
> But the darth is a really cool, bad ass toolish watch that just wasn't designed to be used in a traditional or conventional way, outside of its element. Of course worn casually is how most of us will ever use them. Still there's a lot to like about its aesthetics. My favorite feature is the fine felt look of the dial texture, it's pitch black without reflections and the subtle glitter of the metallic paint borders of hour indices.... and the creamy colored lume.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've actually posted it for sale. Hehe. If it hasn't picked up any interest. I'm keeping it. But I'm really eyeing for an SBDY005, black turtle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Just hard to beat this combo IMO.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Today's dress watch.


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Tuna is so cool









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

This seems a bit small now. How is that possible?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBDX again...







*


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Not sure if I've posted this one here before









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Fresh out of the service center.

My 1978 vintage 600m international market 600m Golden Tuna.

Sporting an Uncle Seiko strap with the watch's original keeper.










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth back on for the weekend. On Nick Mankey Designs' Hook Strap.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Standing at the bus stop while taking this and getting weird looks from the wife!!

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Saturday! My new chore boy "beater" watch, so I don't have to wear my "real" watches mucking about ;-)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

shahtirthak said:


> Darth back on for the weekend. On Nick Mankey Designs' Hook Strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like that strap on the Darth?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Toxic Nato









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Black and Gold NATO









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mat76 (Oct 24, 2008)

Nuclear SBDB013 !


----------



## irish0625 (Mar 10, 2013)

moebravo said:


> Fresh out of the service center.
> 
> My 1978 vintage 600m international market 600m Golden Tuna.
> 
> ...


How was your service experience?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Goldie reissue today.....4 days post sports hernia surgery.......owwwwwwwww


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

Howa said:


> Just hard to beat this combo IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just what I have..


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Swapped out the scratched hardlex for blue AR sapphire last night.....









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

You know you're a WIS when you only bothered to give the watch a lil' shake before wearing and not even adjust the time, since you can tell the exact time with your phone anyway...










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> How do you like that strap on the Darth?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Short answer - I like it overall.

Long answer - obviously the comparison is with Erika's Original strap. The elastic of this one is a little loose compared to Erika's which is pretty taut but since on the wrist there are two layers of the strap it does feel secure. While there is no layer under the watch the bulk has been transferred to the sides. Between the two I would assume that with equal wear the Erika's will outlast this one but the saving grace for the hook strap is that it is less than half of Erika's price. The Hook is easy to operate as well, I just pull off the watch from the wrist rather than operating the hook every time. Due to more elasticity I do believe the tension on the spring bars is less and almost all the tension while pulling it off the wrist is absorbed by the strap.

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> You know you're a WIS when you only bothered to give the watch a lil' shake before wearing and not even adjust the time, since you can tell the exact time with your phone anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would call that person a fashionista. A WIS would set the exact time even though it doesn't matter, in my opinion.

@robotazky


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> I would call that person a fashionista. A WIS would set the exact time even though it doesn't matter, in my opinion.
> 
> @robotazky


Okay then.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Mine is running +3 seconds a day. I'll adjust it Sunday at noon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth on White Camo 5 ring Zulu from Nomad Watch Works (local for me).









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Have a great Seiko-Sunday everyone!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> I managed to put new watches on hold, now I have to stop buying straps. So I ordered one. ;-)
> 
> Very nice, thank you for showing!
> 
> ...


What you got ordered brother?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> What you got ordered brother?


That elastic Nick Mankey strap shahtirthak showed in #9420.

Cheers, mate!
Bernd


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> That elastic Nick Mankey strap shahtirthak showed in #9420.
> 
> Cheers, mate!
> Bernd


Hi Bernd....we are both enabling each other 
After seeing your posts with Jungle Green & Crisp Khaki Toxic Blackouts they are both on their way to me!!

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

shahtirthak said:


> Hi Bernd....we are both enabling each other
> After seeing your posts with Jungle Green & Crisp Khaki Toxic Blackouts they are both on their way to me!!


And I haven't shown the Black ShizNit Black Out yet. *insertclowniconhere* :-!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> And I haven't shown the Black ShizNit Black Out yet. *insertclowniconhere* :-!
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


No worries....the non-shiznit Black blackout is also on order !!

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

shahtirthak said:


> No worries....the non-shiznit Black blackout is also on order !!


Okay, then it will be surely needless to ask, if you also ordered some of the Toxic slim-fat spring bars, because they really help on the Tunas. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> Okay, then it will be surely needless to ask, if you also ordered some of the Toxic slim-fat spring bars, because they really help on the Tunas. ;-)
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


2 pairs 

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Dp


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> Okay then.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Sorry. Just sayin'.

Not saying I'm not one myself occasionally.

@robotazky


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Keeping the Quartz with me this weekend......violet ocean today


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> Sorry. Just sayin'.
> 
> Not saying I'm not one myself occasionally.
> 
> @robotazky


It's just banter mate, don't put too much thought into it.










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Thinking about selling the rest of my watches....maybe.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth on Digital Camo 5 ring Zulu from nomadwatchworks in Singapore.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Wearing one of these modded Tunas..........


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

super strap choice maddog - love that combo


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Gota love a Tuna Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Nite Lite!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Fyi: An SBBN040 just went up for sale in F21, (not mine but a long time member at a good price)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Trying to stay warm...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

X2.... pix added


----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I finally caved in and bought an SBBN031. The new style markers have a charm of its own and the Diashield finish is lovely!




























Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> I finally caved in and bought an SBBN031. The new style markers have a charm of its own and the Diashield finish is lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool.
Congratulations Gorga.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

mms said:


> Very cool.
> Congratulations Gorga.


Thanks Marcelo S! |>

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Tuna Tuesday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

mms said:


> Very cool.
> Congratulations Gorga.


Damn that's purty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> I finally caved in and bought an SBBN031. The new style markers have a charm of its own and the Diashield finish is lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! 
Congratulations George!

Cheers,
Tirthak


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________________________


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Wearing this bastard to work tomorrow. This was my gateway drug, $6k of Tuna later and I regret nothing :-d:-!


----------



## scubus (Jul 25, 2015)

I finally broke down and bought a Tuna. 

Now if it will only get here... reloading the tracking page constantly does not seem to be making it move any faster...


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

Darth And Emperor are with the Merkur Tunas


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

Upgraded to everyday watch now


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Amazing watch. Everything you guys said about the SBBN031 is true.




























Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## scubus (Jul 25, 2015)

The delivery for my SBBN035 is STILL Friday by 8 PM... not sure if I can wait.

A few people have asked my why I need a watch like this (mostly when I share my excitement with friends) and I need to point out that while I do dive, I will be unlikely to ever do the kind of diving where a watch like this is necessary. In fact, I use a dive computer exclusively these days, and have for a long time, and really do not _need_ any dive watch. I just have a watch fetish. Hey, it is better than a crack habit.

So while I am on the subject, how many Tunas are too many? Really asking for, you know, a friend.

<edit:> rather than create another thread, I am looking at the Toxic NATO rubber straps and I realize I have no idea what kind of spring bars the Tuna uses. The site says _"The spring bars you need for this strap are the Toxic SLIM fat or the Toxic NORM, you can NOT use a spring bar that is thicker than 2.0mm in the middle."_ Do I need different spring bars, or will the stock ones work? Thanks in advance!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

scubus said:


> The delivery for my SBBN035 is STILL Friday by 8 PM... not sure if I can wait.
> 
> A few people have asked my why I need a watch like this (mostly when I share my excitement with friends) and I need to point out that while I do dive, I will be unlikely to ever do the kind of diving where a watch like this is necessary. In fact, I use a dive computer exclusively these days, and have for a long time, and really do not _need_ any dive watch. I just have a watch fetish. Hey, it is better than a crack habit.
> 
> ...


Buy the toxic slims fat

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

myke said:


> Darth And Emperor are with the Merkur Tunas


Very nice


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth on Haveston Carrier A2 Strap.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

952 pages here in this thread, I'm gonna start from the beginning and get back here one day


----------



## scubus (Jul 25, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Buy the toxic slims fat
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## scubus (Jul 25, 2015)

myke said:


> 952 pages here in this thread, I'm gonna start from the beginning and get back here one day


Good luck... I read the first few pages but now I read the last page and then randomly pick a page in the middle when I need a Tuna fix...


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

myke said:


> 952 pages here in this thread, I'm gonna start from the beginning and get back here one day


I started from the beginning about a year ago and ended up with an SBBN031 a few months later. Amazing how that happened.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

Just received a couple of new canvas straps from Barton today for my SBBN035. I really the NATO (nylon) look but NATOs raised the watch too high to make it look like a UFO hovering over my skinny wrist. So I thought that a canvas strap might do the trick and it does! I chose the army green color to play off the green hue of the lume. On black rubber, especially with this all black ninja, the unique elements of a tuna are somewhat hidden. I think the green helps with accentuating the watch case (compared with black) so the shape of the shroud stands out more. I also got a smoky grey one from them, but I like the green more.


----------



## scubus (Jul 25, 2015)

It arrived today!

I'm like a little kid... very surprised at how small it is. I thought it would be similar to my SPRA83. It is more in line with my Samurai.

Here is the first, not great pic. There have been many other SBBN035's, but this one is mine.


----------



## ermporshe (Feb 11, 2017)

The Seiko Tuna is just so iconic, i finally bought one the seiko sbbn015 and i really like how the watch wears and not so rebust has some videos i have seen suggest.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

I do 10 pages per visit so I can keep track of where I am by the likes given to the photos and slowly I will work through



scubus said:


> Good luck... I read the first few pages but now I read the last page and then randomly pick a page in the middle when I need a Tuna fix...


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

Double post sorry

I do 10 pages per visit so I can keep track of where I am by the likes given to the photos and slowly I will work through



scubus said:


> Good luck... I read the first few pages but now I read the last page and then randomly pick a page in the middle when I need a Tuna fix...


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

dak_la said:


> Just received a couple of new canvas straps from Barton today for my SBBN035. I really the NATO (nylon) look but NATOs raised the watch too high to make it look like a UFO hovering over my skinny wrist. So I thought that a canvas strap might do the trick and it does! I chose the army green color to play off the green hue of the lume. On black rubber, especially with this all black ninja, the unique elements of a tuna are somewhat hidden. I think the green helps with accentuating the watch case (compared with black) so the shape of the shroud stands out more. I also got a smoky grey one from them, but I like the green more.
> 
> View attachment 13956119


That looks great. Agree, makes it pop a bit more.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Rocked this bad boy today.

Love it on the stock rubber.

The fit it just perfect. I have a bunch of other strap options but this just works great!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Not a great photo, but I would recommend this strap: the 2-piece leather zulu from Strapmeister, a Singaporean company. Needs a little breaking in, but once it is broken in it's even comfier than the OEM silicone ones I love so much.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

mms said:


> View attachment 13912823
> 
> Marcelo
> _________________


Beautiful


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Tuna in the MarineLab Undersea Laboratory, Key Largo, Florida.








Not really under water though. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

The Darth and the strap both arrived separately yesterday......this is not only the coolest strap I've ever owned, it's the most comfortable as well! The "Cap Strap" by Mankey Designs on the SBBN013.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The GT.... one of my favorites >>>


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Tuna now in Key West, Florida









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

MeWatchYou said:


> Tuna now in Key West, Florida
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool!!!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________________


----------



## Retroglide (Feb 16, 2019)

Is there a preferred dealer/retailer in UK from which to get these timepieces. Would love to look into getting one.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Retroglide said:


> Is there a preferred dealer/retailer in UK from which to get these timepieces. Would love to look into getting one.


https://www.seikoboutique.co.uk/
https://www.timeshop4you.co.uk/clocks/seiko/
https://www.firstclasswatches.co.uk...umHCfMmNGu-RB9LXXyj-KyG75RtgfCfYaAsogEALw_wcB


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Spring is coming, where are you going?
Spring is here, where have you been?


----------



## Retroglide (Feb 16, 2019)

Thank you &#55357;&#56397;


mms said:


> https://www.seikoboutique.co.uk/
> https://www.timeshop4you.co.uk/clocks/seiko/
> https://www.firstclasswatches.co.uk...umHCfMmNGu-RB9LXXyj-KyG75RtgfCfYaAsogEALw_wcB


----------



## Retroglide (Feb 16, 2019)

Thank you ?


mms said:


> https://www.seikoboutique.co.uk/
> https://www.timeshop4you.co.uk/clocks/seiko/
> https://www.firstclasswatches.co.uk...umHCfMmNGu-RB9LXXyj-KyG75RtgfCfYaAsogEALw_wcB


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

When '_the universe smiles upon you'_: A very special buddy surprised me with this very special, limited purple vinyl edition today. b-)









Have a great Sunday everyone!
Bernd


----------



## jfslater98 (Jul 16, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> K
> 
> ninja tuna.... hardlex...
> 
> Darth Tuna.... sapphire glass....


So I'm guessing the sapphire glass prevents scratches like this?


----------



## scubus (Jul 25, 2015)

jfslater98 said:


> So I'm guessing the sapphire glass prevents scratches like this?


Ouch...


----------



## scubus (Jul 25, 2015)

Ninja Tuna with a new Bond NATO. The NATO was super tight. I had to actually remove the spring bars and reattach them over the strap. Is it supposed top be that tight? Will it cause an issue - they are installed tightly into their mounting holes? The rubber Seiko straps are always comfortable, but I am really liking the NATO straps. I have a ToxicNATO rubber strap on the way so maybe I'll give that a try when it gets here.

Still working on the picture thing...


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

jfslater98 said:


> So I'm guessing the sapphire glass prevents scratches like this?


I'm just waiting until I inevitably do the same to mine at which time it will go straight to my watchmaker for a sapphire replacement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

Finally got a chance to take some proper photos of the new Ninja. While black overwhelms the majority portion of the watch, the interplay between the brushed and polished areas, and to me, the reflective characteristics of the double dome glass makes it multi-dimensional. However, it also makes it very challenging to capture. I am hoping to be able to capture some of what I observed, but I still feel they are lacking. Maybe I can give it another try again in the future.


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

double post...


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Really like that strap. Mind sharing where you go it? Would like one for my Ninja Tuna.



dak_la said:


> Finally got a chance to take some proper photos of the new Ninja. While black overwhelms the majority portion of the watch, the interplay between the brushed and polished areas, and to me, the reflective characteristics of the double dome glass makes it multi-dimensional. However, it also makes it very challenging to capture. I am hoping to be able to capture some of what I observed, but I still feel they are lacking. Maybe I can give it another try again in the future.
> 
> View attachment 13965741
> 
> ...


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

WeirdGuy said:


> Really like that strap. Mind sharing where you go it? Would like one for my Ninja Tuna.


Not at all. It is the Barton Canvas Strap in army green color with quick release feature. But I actually took the quick release spring bars out and replace them with the OEM fat bars. When you order from their site, it shows that it comes with a brushed stainless buckle and does not give an option for a PVD black buckle (the website sells the PVD black buckle separately too). However, I e-mailed them and was told that they can replace it with the PVD black buckle without extra cost as long as I specify it in the order.

The strap is quite a bit stiffer than a NATO, but once you put it on, it is actually very comfortable.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Awesome! Thanks a bunch for that info. I will order one and also put those instructions for the PVD buckle.



dak_la said:


> Not at all. It is the Barton Canvas Strap in army green color with quick release feature. But I actually took the quick release spring bars out and replace them with the OEM fat bars. When you order from their site, it shows that it comes with a brushed stainless buckle and does not give an option for a PVD black buckle (the website sells the PVD black buckle separately too). However, I e-mailed them and was told that they can replace it with the PVD black buckle without extra cost as long as I specify it in the order.
> 
> The strap is quite a bit stiffer than a NATO, but once you put it on, it is actually very comfortable.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth on Toxic Shiznit Crisp Khaki.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

shahtirthak said:


> Darth on Toxic Shiznit Crisp Khaki.
> ...
> ...


Super! |>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

MeWatchYou said:


> Tuna now in Key West, Florida
> 
> 
> 
> ...


~~~rode down to the lower Fla. Keys MLK weekend (January this year) with the intent to blitz Key West=

]







[/url]

But the diode board in the charging system of my 92' BMW R100GSPD decided to call it quits in Big Pine Key, 30 miles north of Queo Hueso (SP?) AKA bone Key AKA Key West. That's Trill my courier helping me load my bike into the back of his van. Not that anyone asked but the reason I didn't repair the bike down there and ride it back home, I had to be back in north central Fla. the following Tuesday. The bike broke down Sat. night. All the shops that could send me the parts were closed Sun/Monday, & what with me having to be back Tuesday come hell or high water, hauling it out was my best bet










Front cover is removed from the motor...BMW in their infinite wisdom stuck the diode board on the front of the motor where it gets good and hot. This is the weakest link on this otherwise exceptional motorcycle. Back in the day Moto Guzzi used this same diode board, w/o many/any failures, because they located this board on the frame

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
The worst day on the road still beats the best day home


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey, are these Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT Diver's 200m (SUN065) Considered Tunas? Are they welcome here? They look like "space Tunas".









Here's my SNE499. Happy Tuesday ;-)


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Spring drive 600m tuna today......just love this thing...built like an absolute tank, and the smoothest 2nds hand in Tunaland!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Spring drive 600m tuna today......just love this thing...built like an absolute tank, and the smoothest 2nds hand in Tunaland!

View attachment 13970457


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

Digi Tuna. Got an SBBN033 incoming too. Been bitten by the tuna thing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

aafanatic said:


> Hey, are these Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT Diver's 200m (SUN065) Considered Tunas? Are they welcome here? They look like "space Tunas".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes , has the shroud, and the family Tuna.
Very beautiful watch !!!


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth Rocket on White Camo Zulu. Yes, the bezel is not aligned...was focusing too much on the hands to notice the bezel!









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> MeWatchYou said:
> 
> 
> > Finally caught that Tuna later this afternoon! Tried it out on an US GL831 and then the BC328. Decided I like it on the Seiko strap best so far.
> ...


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

oldfatherthames said:


> Chapter 3 was clearly the best read! Congratulations ... awesome! b-)
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Hey Bernd, three weeks wearing the Emperor now and can't believe how much I'm digging this Tuna. 
I'd like to pick up a black Emperor and a Darth as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

SBBN033



I simply love everything about this watch..


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

My favorite watch of all time and in my opinion, the best hand set in the business.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Definitely a strong feeling watch.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Golden Tuna at sunset









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Friday!

Has anyone removed the shroud on these to loosen the bezel action? Mine is inhumanly stiff ;-(


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

oldfatherthames said:


> When '_the universe smiles upon you'_: A very special buddy surprised me with this very special, limited purple vinyl edition today. b-)
> 
> View attachment 13964587
> 
> ...


Would like to know more about the musician pictured.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

MeWatchYou said:


> Hey Bernd, three weeks wearing the Emperor now and can't believe how much I'm digging this Tuna.
> I'd like to pick up a black Emperor and a Darth as well.


b-)|>

Yeah, it's so easy to fall in love with 'the Tuna' and instantly want some more. It made me instantly go from the 031 to my Golden Tuna and I even looked for the 017 and 015 still. But I realised that my 'TNT' is all I could have wished for and that I'm perfectly served with it as my one and only Tuna. For the time being I guess I'll be a boring WIS fellow here with no new additions. ;-)



GTR83 said:


> Would like to know more about the musician pictured.


The name of this band is ... Khruangbin.

Trio, U.S., one EP ("The History of Flight"), two albums ("Con Todo El Mundo" + "The Universe Smiles Upon You"), some singles and recently this "Live at Lincoln Town Hall" record I featured in the picture. Constantly on tour around the world, I missed them last year here. Playing a supercreative and melodic blend of funk, soul, surf, garage, psychedelic etc. My absolute favorite new band from the last years and when you listen to them ... the universe smiles upon you. :-!

Some tracks to get you started:





 







 




There are tons of live videos out there and most of their tracks too.

---

And to stay on topic, here's my Tuna chilling on the limited purple vinyl edition of Khruangbin's live album:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## scubus (Jul 25, 2015)

Friday morning drive...


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Will be rejoining Team Tuna - SBBN035 on its way to me straight from the FS forum. Should see it tomorrow. I had this "Ninja" Tuna a couple years back and have sorely missed it after flipping it!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

aafanatic said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> Has anyone removed the shroud on these to loosen the bezel action? Mine is inhumanly stiff ;-(
> 
> ...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

aafanatic said:


> Has anyone removed the shroud on these to loosen the bezel action? Mine is inhumanly stiff ;-(


You don't need to, it will become noticeably less harder to operate once you gave it some 30-50 full turns. When rotating the trick is to apply pressure mostly/only from the sides - not downwards.
It will still give a fat resistance, more than any other watch I know, but I promise it will get easier.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

This Tuna-ish piece came yesterday. Actually impressed with the build. I was going to use it as a beater and when traveling to some unsavory destinations but I'm thinking I may just wear one of my Turtles instead. Also may want to pick up a Shark Mesh Bracelet for it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

MeWatchYou said:


> This Tuna-ish piece came yesterday. Actually impressed with the build. I was going to use it as a beater and when traveling to some unsavory destinations but I'm thinking I may just wear one of my Turtles instead. Also may want to pick up a Shark Mesh Bracelet for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice .


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This is a general statement and not directed at any specific person.

I'm not a purist by any means but blatant copies of a Seiko Tuna really dont belong on this thread. 

I'm sure there are other areas of WUS that will gladly support these type of watches. 

This is a seiko specific Forum and my comment would be the same if people started posting Gshocks on a regular basis. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Working on a Saturday, thankfully it's a Seiko Saturday as well!

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Seiko Saturday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Man, I missed the Tuna! Happy to have one on-wrist again!


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

oldspice said:


> Man, I missed the Tuna! Happy to have one on-wrist again!
> 
> View attachment 13981517


Looks good too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

mms said:


> Very nice .


Thanks Marcelo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

Just picked this up. Man did I miss having a tuna.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Heheheh, I keep smiling to myself whenever I glance at my left wrist when this watch is on. And most of the time I didn't even check the time.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

GTR83 said:


> Heheheh, I keep smiling to myself whenever I glance at my left wrist when this watch is on. And most of the time I didn't even check the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I completely understand.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Golden reissue today....


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I have one on the wrist already:









... and also an SBBN037 in the mail from Japan. I honestly hope it will be too large or something, this Tuna fever is highly addictive and costs a lot


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Have my present "herd" to share today! From one Seikoholic to the rest of you!






















































Started with Seiko Tunas in 80's had the first model 7C46, 300m Tuna. That one got stolen after many years of use! Next, was a Nija 1000m Tuna, sold that and miss it! Same with a Spring Drive Tuna. Miss it too. Then my early reissued Golden Tuna, 1000m, pictured. Now SBBN007, 300m and SBBN039, 300m, Padi Tuna, both pictured! Love my Tunas!


----------



## 14060 (Nov 27, 2010)

SBBN025


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Here is one with my "herd" on my left wrist! Not the best picture, with my dirty hands! Vance.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

vmgotit said:


> Here is one with my "herd" on my left wrist! Not the best picture, with my dirty hands! Vance.
> View attachment 13988391


That's actually a very powerful picture. I also like how you have the old SQ golden tuna!

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

14060 said:


> SBBN025
> 
> View attachment 13988357


The "standard" Darth is such a sweet piece....

Many love the older handset, but I for one love the new....such a clean dial!

And who am I kidding? Standard?....nah......."perfect" is probably a better word!

Love it, great pic!


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

14060 said:


> SBBN025
> 
> View attachment 13988357


Beautiful and I want one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruely (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Emperor today....


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Got this guy back from Duarte at N.E.W.W. yesterday, I sent it off last Monday and it was back on my wrist the very next Monday! All new gaskets, new blue AR sapphire, fresh bead blasting on the shroud, and pressure tested. It's like brand new and I bought it on the forum for $500 just a few weeks ago. I've got less than $650 in it now, I already had the Hexad oyster.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Happy Tuna Tuesday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

My favorite watch for the last year or so. Others get almost zero wrist time


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

Tuna on Hexad - got to love it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Emperor for the 2nd day in a row.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Seiko Tuna with Horween Chromexcel NATO strap - IMHO quite a good combo


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

My Padi Tuna with a Seiko bracelet on! Vance.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
____________


----------



## toolguy (Jan 17, 2018)

BDIC said:


> Tuna on Hexad - got to love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay...im gona have to hexad my tuna now lol.

good looking tuna setup man.


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

mms said:


> View attachment 13998049
> View attachment 13998051
> View attachment 13998069
> 
> ...


Wow Marcelo very nice and congratulations!
How do you like it? Parabéns amigo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Friday! Today's Special? Catch of the day: Kinetic Padi Tuna.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

MeWatchYou said:


> Wow Marcelo very nice and congratulations!
> How do you like it? Parabéns amigo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Celebrating my birthday of fifty-three years.
Thank you very much.
Muito obrigado meu amigo. Abços.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

mms said:


> Celebrating my birthday of fifty-three years.
> Thank you very much.
> Muito obrigado meu amigo. Abços.


 Happy Birthday, Marcelo!
That SBBN040 will keep giving every time you look down ;-)
PS the most comfortable Seiko strap I've tried yet.
Wear it in good health.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

aafanatic said:


> Happy Birthday, Marcelo!
> That SBBN040 will keep giving every time you look down ;-)
> PS the most comfortable Seiko strap I've tried yet.
> Wear it in good health.


Thank you my friend.
Hugs


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

mms said:


> Celebrating my birthday of fifty-three years.
> Thank you very much.
> Muito obrigado meu amigo. Abços.


Ahhh Feliz Aniversário Marcelo! Apreciar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Saturday! Dejavu, new to me kinetic gmt tuna ;-)


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Black and Blue Saturday......









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

That's a load of Tuna right there........









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Sunday! Up to my elbows in tuna ;-)


----------



## Jonah81 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Happy Sunday!


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
____________


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

VOT....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Just for the heck of it....


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Seiko Sunday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

mms said:


> ...
> View attachment 13998051


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

oldspice said:


> Just for the heck of it....
> 
> View attachment 14004689


How the heck do you know what day it is?....*as I slowly change my day wheel over to Kanji*

Nice lume shot!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mreal75 said:


> How the heck do you know what day it is?....*as I slowly change my day wheel over to Kanji*
> 
> Nice lume shot!


Saturday's are blue....Sunday's are red....regardless of the language on the date wheel....


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> Marcelo,
> 
> my very belated best wishes to your birthday! b-)|>
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, and congratulations too for your birthday.
Hugs
Marcelo


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> Saturday's are blue....Sunday's are red....regardless of the language on the date wheel....


Apologize for my sarcastic humor. Was just referring to how the Kanji day wheel looks a lot more unique than the traditional "Sat," "Sun," etc., regardless the color.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Night vision with the SBBN031 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Mreal75 said:


> Night vision with the SBBN031
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that picture!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Monday, all! We made it this far ;-)


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> I love that picture!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thank you! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcnghkkc (Feb 2, 2018)

SBBN017 on Erika's MN Strap Black Ops Lumed. It was a hard find in Japan but there are brand new old stock still swimming around Japan. 😊


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Tuna Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

MeWatchYou said:


> Tuna Monday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! What strap is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcnghkkc (Feb 2, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


>


Great piece. Love the hands. 👍


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

royalenfield said:


> Nice! What strap is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. The strap is a Bonetto Cinturini 328. I just ordered a similar strap with black hardware.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

fcnghkkc said:


> Great piece. Love the hands. 👍


Thanks!


----------



## hbr245b (Mar 26, 2015)

SBBN015 on stock bracelet









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Quick and dirty snap. Was in a hurry to catch a very early flight and decided to grab a pair of quartz tunas.










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Well today I joined the club with the SBBN033, now to decide on a bracelet, Brushed or Polished .


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna Tuesday.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Missed the "Space Shuttle" shot by one second 









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


> Tuna Tuesday.


Nice pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

shahtirthak said:


> Missed the "Space Shuttle" shot by one second
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still looks great though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MeWatchYou said:


> Nice pic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Emperor for today


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

MeWatchYou said:


> Still looks great though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

By the looks of the fuel gauge she’s not getting enough wrist time👶🏻


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

MeWatchYou said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice Myron .


----------



## tedliu (Jan 30, 2016)

TGIF,here is my sbbn035 with black MN strap.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello from Greece!!










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Decided on Yokobies BOR for my latest SBBN033 aquasition.
Pleased with the look, also have Strapecode Super Engineer on order.
I think the polished/ brushed finish complements the watch.
Wife thinks I've lost the Plot !.


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

mms said:


> Very nice Myron .


Thank you Marcelo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

Picked up the SAS strap from Toxic. Compared to an Iso:

Pleasant smell though not as fragrant.

Tad thicker at the lug, which helps fill the gap for the SUN019

Not as supple or tacky.

Keepers are plenty snug.

In my opinion, better than a Borealis, and a solid alternative to an Iso.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Goldie reissue today....


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

Emperor on Barton's Elite Silicon with PDV buckle... the most confortable strap on a Tuna Emperor ( and i have tried many, from Iso to Bonetto)...










And i like the vintage pattern on silicon...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

My friends,

here's something very special! Most of you probably don't know that it wasn't Seiko but Japanese scientist and watchmaker Makoto Kikochi who originally invented our beloved Tuna design. And I finally managed to find one copy of only 50 pieces ever made in 1961! b-)|>

I'm so happy about my catch that while the movement is in service right now and I'm also still waiting on the hands being relumed, I couldn't wait to share this iconic piece with you on this very special day. :-!









I expect to have it fully assembled and running by the end of next week and will show new pics then. Btw, diameter is exactly the same as my Golden Tuna, Seiko basically 'only' added the shroud to the design.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*Emperor Tuna - SBDX011







*


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Emperor Tuna


----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

In the dark with the golden emperor









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Emperors rule.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Yes they do...


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I have an opportunity to acquire either an SBDB013 or SBDX013, both similarly priced to sell. Both are preowned. Which would you suggest I get if I am only to get one? I’m not really a movement guy and one of my concerns about the Spring Drive is the fact that it will have to go back to Japan for any kind of service.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> My friends,
> 
> here's something very special! Most of you probably don't know that it wasn't Seiko but Japanese scientist and watchmaker Makoto Kikochi who originally invented our beloved Tuna design. And I finally managed to find one copy of only 50 pieces ever made in 1961! b-)|>
> 
> ...


Nice try Bernd for 1st April !!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SBBN033 On Super Engineer11


----------



## mattsbeers (Mar 28, 2018)

tedliu said:


> TGIF,here is my sbbn035 with black MN strap.


Perfect &#55357;&#56396;.


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

My Bluna finally arrived from Japan and it is awesome...!

Thanks for all the inspiration in this lovely thread guys










I have the new solar PADI Tuna as well, and I dont think I will sell it, it is such a nice watch for the money!


----------



## mat76 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Just in !


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



karesz501 said:


> My Bluna finally arrived from Japan and it is awesome...!
> 
> Thanks for all the inspiration in this lovely thread guys


Congrats on getting the BEST tuna! ;-)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

shahtirthak said:


> Nice try Bernd for 1st April !!


Thank you and thx for letting the day go by! :-!

As obvious as it was it wasn't really try but making fun of the tradition. But hey, Makoto Kikochi sent me some more of his early Tuna protoptypes:









;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Rumour has it, SBBN models will soon be fitted with 10 years batteries...


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> Thank you and thx for letting the day go by! :-!
> 
> As obvious as it was it wasn't really try but making fun of the tradition. But hey, Makoto Kikochi sent me some more of his early Tuna protoptypes:
> 
> ...


Haha...looking forward to the Makoto Kikochi range of tunas!

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Toshk said:


> Rumour has it, SBBN models will soon be fitted with 10 years batteries...


Hope it's backwards compatible if true.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



rcorreale said:


> Hope it's backwards compatible if true.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should be if true.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

Tunas by night


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Double post


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Toshk said:


> Should be if true.


2.5 and 4.5 years to find out if it's possible to get a 10 year battery for my tunas.
Should be a bonus for keeping the seals in good condition because they need less removal, on the other hand, a 5 year routine batterycheck and seal replacement isn't too bad either.
So if the battery lifetime will be extended to 10 years, do we get a seal/gasket improvement as well, and will those be fitted on older watches too?


----------



## brynjones483 (Aug 22, 2015)

How about a trio of tuna









Sent from my ANE-LX2J using Tapatalk


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

I would not skip a max 5 year check on any professional dive watch, even if you take it into water for fun only....

And 10 year batteries??? Again.... chances of a leakage.... pretty high IMO.

I dont see the point in it right now, but would be happy to be proven wrong


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

New in this week, glad to have a Tuna back in the collection.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



CADirk said:


> 2.5 and 4.5 years to find out if it's possible to get a 10 year battery for my tunas.
> Should be a bonus for keeping the seals in good condition because they need less removal, on the other hand, a 5 year routine batterycheck and seal replacement isn't too bad either.
> So if the battery lifetime will be extended to 10 years, do we get a seal/gasket improvement as well, and will those be fitted on older watches too?


Great question!


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

woodruffm said:


> New in this week, glad to have a Tuna back in the collection.
> 
> View attachment 14033473


Nice Catch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

10:10 shot!
Darth on Haveston M1936-B (A2) strap.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

shahtirthak said:


> 10:10 shot!
> Darth on Haveston M1936-B (A2) strap.
> 
> 
> ...


That's 10:09.37, not 10:10.0. But nice watch and picture anyway.

I know, but there's one in every crowd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

rcorreale said:


> That's 10:09.37, not 10:10.0. But nice watch and picture anyway.
> 
> I know, but there's one in every crowd.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I prefer 10:08:42 myself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

shahtirthak said:


> 10:10 shot!
> Darth on Haveston M1936-B (A2) strap.
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Tuna and foto.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

rcorreale said:


> That's 10:09.37, not 10:10.0. But nice watch and picture anyway.
> 
> I know, but there's one in every crowd.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha...there is always one indeed


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

And another with the space shuttle trying to enter earth's orbit...









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

Darth 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I just got back from spending a week on the beach. Wore my Tuna on Rubber the entire time am loving this watch as much as any and much more than most. I didn't spend much time digging in the sand or anything, but when I returned home I noticed that the bezel doesn't work quite like it used to. I probably got a grain or two of sand in there and now I want to clean it out to return it to its former glory. I have tried and tried, but I can NOT for the life of me get this dang bezel to part from the watch case. my thinnest knife (a very thin kitchen knife) is still way to thick to get in between the bezel and the case. Does anyone have any tricks that they know of?


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Bracelet question.... 
How is the stock Seiko bracelet for the SBBN031? I have the 033 and like wearing it on the Strapcode super oyster. Also picked up the SRP653 (again) and want to expand my bracelet options. I had a Super Engineer for my first go round on the SRP653, and it looked cool but was too heavy of a combo. Any ideas? 

James 

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Raygam said:


> Darth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
Very nice Ray


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



karesz501 said:


> I would not skip a max 5 year check on any professional dive watch, even if you take it into water for fun only....
> 
> And 10 year batteries??? Again.... chances of a leakage.... pretty high IMO.
> 
> I dont see the point in it right now, but would be happy to be proven wrong


Citizen Eco-drive........ lasts forever, no one ever services, no rampant reports of leaking

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



valuewatchguy said:


> Citizen Eco-drive........ lasts forever, no one ever services, no rampant reports of leaking
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I highly doubt that. Gaskets and silicone tend to dry-out, stiffen and ultimately leak when exposed to salt water. And we will be talking about watches that cost the multiples of an eco-drive.

Its just my 2 cents, but I am not convinced at all.....


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



BuyIndioOates said:


> Bracelet question....
> How is the stock Seiko bracelet for the SBBN031? I have the 033 and like wearing it on the Strapcode super oyster. Also picked up the SRP653 (again) and want to expand my bracelet options. I had a Super Engineer for my first go round on the SRP653, and it looked cool but was too heavy of a combo. Any ideas?
> 
> James
> ...


From my first hand experience I think it's great. Looks the part, very comfortable, adjustable on the fly and diashield, what's not to like?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

mms said:


> View attachment 14042143
> 
> Marcelo
> _______________


Nice foto Marcelo and Tuna too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The Rock Solid Darth..


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

Some pictures taken today while out for a walk with our dog, Rudolph

By the way.... after one week of usage, it is spot on, +/- 0 sec is the deviation from the atomic clock. I think eventually it will gain a bit, judging from the timing, but being under 5 secs /month is awesome from a watch like this. Will report it in May


----------



## AirForceBlue (Feb 24, 2019)

Tuna naranja


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Archangel FX said:


> The Rock Solid Darth..
> 
> View attachment 14042433
> 
> ...


Nice Darth !|>


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

4:00, all is well. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



rcorreale said:


> From my first hand experience I think it's great. Looks the part, very comfortable, adjustable on the fly and diashield, what's not to like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool thanks. If I find one cheap enough I'll pick it up.

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Evening Gear!!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thinking hard on whether I should make the plunge for an SBDX011. The problem is I've been saving for an SBEX001 and the 011 will delay that purchase.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

Put the watch in a bowl of warm water and let is sit for about 3 hours. The salt will dissolve. Alternatively, use gloves to rotate the bezel several times while holding the watch under the faucet running warm water


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Feels like summer already

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


>


Awesomeness!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

GTR83 said:


> Feels like summer already
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mmmm Mmmm Tuna!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Archangel FX said:


> Evening Gear!!
> 
> View attachment 14043873
> 
> ...


Nice...I'm thinking I may need one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Archangel FX said:


> The Rock Solid Darth..
> 
> View attachment 14042433
> 
> ...


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Anyone here have an SBBN037? I found one Im about to pull the trigger on. Would like to see some real pics.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

WeirdGuy said:


> Anyone here have an SBBN037? I found one Im about to pull the trigger on. Would like to see some real pics.















































Like these? Go for it!

Jamie


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Jamie,

That is EXACTLY what I was looking for. I totally dig this Tuna. Going to pull the trigger now. Thanks for the great pics!

Question... What bracelet is it on in this pic?


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

WeirdGuy said:


> Jamie,
> 
> That is EXACTLY what I was looking for. I totally dig this Tuna. Going to pull the trigger now. Thanks for the great pics!
> 
> Question... What bracelet is it on in this pic?


It's this one: https://www.strapcode.com/collections/for-seiko-marinemaster/products/metal-ss-bcl05-b041

Actually, I ordered the 22mm (not the 21.5mm) and ended up having to file down one of the end links to make it fit. They also have different clasps available. I like the look of this better than the stock Tuna bracelet. It's also cheaper, which is a plus. Pull the trigger on the '37, you won't regret it.

Jamie


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

jhanna1701 said:


> It's this one: https://www.strapcode.com/collections/for-seiko-marinemaster/products/metal-ss-bcl05-b041
> 
> Actually, I ordered the 22mm (not the 21.5mm) and ended up having to file down one of the end links to make it fit. They also have different clasps available. I like the look of this better than the stock Tuna bracelet. It's also cheaper, which is a plus. Pull the trigger on the '37, you won't regret it.
> 
> Jamie


Thank you!


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

WeirdGuy said:


> Anyone here have an SBBN037? I found one Im about to pull the trigger on. Would like to see some real pics.


Fantastic piece of a watch and a beautiful dark blue color it has! You cant go wrong with it mate


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

A good day with the Goldie!


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> Feels like summer already
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi George, what's that backpack in the background? Looks nice.

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

shahtirthak said:


> Hi George, what's that backpack in the background? Looks nice.
> 
> Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


Hey thanks! It's the Dragon Egg MkII by Direct Action Gear. The color scheme is called Shadow Grey I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


>


Nice picture, great watch!


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

.........


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

DP


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

AGarcia said:


> Nice picture, great watch!


Thanks!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


>


Is that the SBBN015 OEM bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

GTR83 said:


> Is that the SBBN015 OEM bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes....I sourced it separately a couple of years ago. Love it!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> Yes....I sourced it separately a couple of years ago. Love it!


Thanks! It's good to know that it looks so great on the 017, because I have also ordered one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

I sold my mm300 couple months back and I've been missing it. Now I needed a quartz and this was a perfect solution to tick two boxes!


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

SBBN017, Erika's Original strap.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> Hey thanks! It's the Dragon Egg MkII by Direct Action Gear. The color scheme is called Shadow Grey I believe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Traveling with the ET.....


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

Emperor out for a drive


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Hard to beat a SBBN013. My altime favorite Tuna model!


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Hard to beat a SBBN013. My altime favorite Tuna model!
View attachment 14055899
View attachment 14055913
View attachment 14055915


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

All my quartz Tunas set to the same time :-d


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Found one of my old surfing straps, that I wore mainly with the first model 7C46, 300m. Tuna. Early 1980's. 35 years old I think! Wish I could find a Watch strap maker or custom watch strap person to make me one! Have to wear it! Vance.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

vmgotit said:


> Found one of my old surfing straps, that I wore mainly with the first model 7C46, 300m. Tuna. Early 1980's. 35 years old I think! Wish I could find a Watch strap maker or custom watch strap person to make me one! Have to wear it! Vance.
> View attachment 14058603
> View attachment 14058603


Pretty rad. Looks like a NASA strap

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Morning jog with the SBDX014

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

In the valley with the Emperor..


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

A pic of the travel kit for this excursion... an Auto Tuna, a Kinetic, a Spring Drive, and a Solar Tuna >>>


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Archangel FX said:


> A pic of the travel kit for this excursion... an Auto Tuna, a Kinetic, a Spring Drive, and a Solar Tuna >>>
> 
> View attachment 14061665


What watch is the kinetic? Nice SBDB001!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> What watch is the kinetic? Nice SBDB001!


The Landmaster..


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

romeo-1 said:


> Ok...we have an "Official" Sumo thread so i think we need an "Official" Tuna thread. Let's get all of the Tunas (past and present) together in one thread for our viewing pleasure. Her is my quick and dirty pic taken a few minutes ago. Let's see them all!


 I only read this thread as far as the "our viewing pleasure". 
I think the ugliest watch I've ever seen in my life!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

billiybop said:


> I only read this thread as far as the "our viewing pleasure".
> I think the ugliest watch I've ever seen in my life!


Im sure your opinion is valued elsewhere..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Archangel FX said:


> A pic of the travel kit for this excursion... an Auto Tuna, a Kinetic, a Spring Drive, and a Solar Tuna >>>
> 
> View attachment 14061665


I think you've got it covered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

billiybop said:


> I only read this thread as far as the "our viewing pleasure".
> I think the ugliest watch I've ever seen in my life!


It's not a watch that was built for "looks" although many of us including myself think it looks great, but rather it's a purpose built tool watch meant for diving. You should educate yourself just a tiny bit before making a foolish moot statement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

billiybop said:


> I only read this thread as far as the "our viewing pleasure".
> I think the ugliest watch I've ever seen in my life!


Alright, let's see some pics of the watches you consider beautiful. You should do a small write up too comparing those watches with a tuna so we can understand your taste better and which aspects of a tuna is inferior in your opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> Alright, let's see some pics of the watches you consider beautiful. You should do a small write up too comparing those watches with a tuna so we can understand your taste better and which aspects of a tuna is inferior in your opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Except please not in this thread...
Thanks!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

MadsNilsson said:


> Im sure your opinion is valued elsewhere..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


LOL! The occasional hater who drops in uninvited is always good WUS entertainment.

@robotazky


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

nolte said:


> Except please not in this thread...
> Thanks!


I was trying to bait him, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

rcorreale said:


> It's not a watch that was built for "looks" although many of us including myself think it looks great, but rather it's a purpose built tool watch meant for diving. You should educate yourself just a tiny bit before making a foolish moot statement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are right, it was not built for looks. And, I don't need to be educated or anything else to think it is an ugly looking watch.
That is just my opinion. When I'm thinking to buy a new watch I don't know about what purpose it was built for. I go by appearance. Then, if I buy it I concentrate on purpose and functionality.


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

GTR83 said:


> Alright, let's see some pics of the watches you consider beautiful. You should do a small write up too comparing those watches with a tuna so we can understand your taste better and which aspects of a tuna is inferior in your opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have several Seiko's that I have and really like. Actually, I've been a Seiko admirer for many years, starting with a few manual winds that I still have. 
I have a new limited edition that is floating around the forums right now. I think my love for Seiko's qualifies me to state my opinion on a watch I don't like the looks of.
I also like and have several dive watches even though I'm not a diver. But, I use the rotating bezel a lot to keep time when walking my dog.

Can I squeeze this post in before this thread is closed?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

billiybop said:


> I have several Seiko's that I have and really like. Actually, I've been a Seiko admirer for many years, starting with a few manual winds that I still have.
> I have a new limited edition that is floating around the forums right now. I think my love for Seiko's qualifies me to state my opinion on a watch I don't like the looks of.
> I also like and have several dive watches even though I'm not a diver. But, I use the rotating bezel a lot to keep time when walking my dog.
> 
> Can I squeeze this post in before this thread is closed?


You are free to have an opinion the point is that this is an appreciation thread - so nobody cares if you don't like the Tunas. We like them. 
Go somewhere else to complain please

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

mms said:


> View attachment 14063129
> 
> Marcelo
> ______________


Beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

MadsNilsson said:


> You are free to have an opinion the point is that this is an appreciation thread - so nobody cares if you don't like the Tunas. We like them.
> Go somewhere else to complain please
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well said.

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

MadsNilsson said:


> You are free to have an opinion the point is that this is an appreciation thread - so nobody cares if you don't like the Tunas. We like them.
> Go somewhere else to complain please
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It sure looks like people do care if I don't like them. Just look at all the negative feedback I'm getting. And, I'm not complaining, I'm just......., Well ok I'll move on.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

billiybop said:


> You are right, it was not built for looks. And, I don't need to be educated or anything else to think it is an ugly looking watch.
> That is just my opinion. When I'm thinking to buy a new watch I don't know about what purpose it was built for. I go by appearance. Then, if I buy it I concentrate on purpose and functionality.


Your collection must be Invicta heavy then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Thought I'd post some ugliness, just for the heck of it.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

billiybop said:


> It sure looks like people do care if I don't like them. Just look at all the negative feedback I'm getting. And, I'm not complaining, I'm just......., Well ok I'll move on.


So you're trolling. You either don't care, or you're trolling. Pick.

@robotazky


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

billiybop said:


> I only read this thread as far as the "our viewing pleasure".
> I think the ugliest watch I've ever seen in my life!


I, too, used to find the tuna watches hideous at first sight. Now, I think it is one of the coolest, and can't seem to take it off my wrist! Kinda feel bad for the IWC, JLC, and Omega sitting in my drawer now...

This review http://www.gmtminusfive.com/seiko-marine-master-300m-quartz-tuna-review-sbbn035/ might explain my change of sentiment.


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Tuna.









Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I hate tuna....never liked them....

Wait?

What's that?

Those are tuna?

Well crap......


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

A Tuna is a tool, function is it's purpose and the only criteria that applies. Judging a tool in terms of beauty is pointless.

Here's my beautiful Goldie :-!:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> A Tuna is a tool, function is it's purpose and the only criteria that applies. Judging a tool in terms of beauty is pointless.
> 
> Here's my beautiful Goldie :-!:
> 
> ...


Very well put.

Also, lovely looking tool (ahem) you have there.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

MadsNilsson said:


> Also, lovely looking tool (ahem) you have there.


One of the most beautiful tools I know!

Thx! 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> I hate tuna....never liked them....
> 
> Wait?
> 
> ...


I think I understand, you dislike seeing tunas on other people's wrists, so you buy them to keep the environment safe.

On a sidenote, that violet sunset tuna (or whatever the nickname is for the SBBN042), is looking pretty good. Is that shroud more polished metal to the touch than the satinized ceramic of the golden re-issue?


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

So yes, I love tuna...in all their forms in fact.....

I have owned and flipped several 300m tuna....found they wore to small and didn't like the hardlex.....yet I still lust after a 037....why is that?...

I find the GAG nature of the Darth cased offerings, plus the just plain "wearability" to push me to call them THE best tuna.....

Yet I find myself wearing my golden emperor more.....it's to tall....I hate the silicon strap (um, yeah it's on the silicon strap!)....yet it gets the most wrist time....funny that...

And shockingly I am wearing it today....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

CADirk said:


> I think I understand, you dislike seeing tunas on other people's wrists, so you buy them to keep the environment safe.
> 
> On a sidenote, that violet sunset tuna (or whatever the nickname is for the SBBN042), is looking pretty good. Is that shroud more polished metal to the touch than the satinized ceramic of the golden re-issue?


My wife has nicknamed it the "Purple Princess", and yes the Kermit (pretty sure that's what it is called) shroud is more polished than the Goldie reissue...it's a bit of a finger print magnet, but man it can take a knock......

I actually prefer it over the Goldie reissue (sorry guys!), as I (for one) prefer the new(er) style handset!

I shall now retreat and hide under my sink while the rounds fly!


----------



## Max Burj (Jun 11, 2018)

I think I'm with you on the 300m wearing a bit small. I've wanted a Tuna for years, then I finally bought two, very close together. One a 300m, and the other an original 600m gold version. I tried wearing the 300m for 2 days but after wearing a Garmin Tactix then a Garmin 3HR for years, it feels tiny on my wrist, and I don't have massive wrists. I've also tried wearing the gold version, but it still has the original strap which is VERY stiff. So much so that the watch actually sits off my wrist. Putting both on the same wrist, the gold tuna shows that its thicker, which I like, but the size still feels a bit small for me. I wish they made a tuna around the same size as the Garmin or the eco-drive, but as they don't I'm going to have make some tough decisions on what to do with both watches. The gold tuna seems too vintage and precious to wear as an everyday watch and I've never been a collector. The 300m tuna feels too small


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Yeah, i think it's time to make some round things fly , so here is my golden re-issue next to a SBBN031.
"Purple Princess" - it's a good one, probably because it deserves a certain amount of respect.

To be honest, the matte white new arrow and stick handset is much easier to read than the somewhat complicated shaped and shiney old fashioned handset.
Both have their better and lesser points, but the matte is just that, boring functionality - readable from any angle under any light, the mirrorbrushed titanium hands of the golden tuna are sometimes nearly black and in other light it's *bam* a bar of light in a cup.

Examples (probably posted here before, but that's no big issue i guess):


----------



## Max Burj (Jun 11, 2018)

Think I need to swap the strap on this Tuna for something more comfortable and practical, to be able to give it a proper test. I have a canvas and leather strap that should go well with it, but for a first-timer, the original rubber dive strap on the tuna is not easy to remove. I've tried with a plastic tool as I don't want to scratch the metal but there's almost no gap between the strap and the watch. That said, I love the gold colour, I wonder why it didn't catch on with other manufacturers? 
View attachment 14063893


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

rcorreale said:


> Thought I'd post some ugliness, just for the heck of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure is hideous.

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

JOSE G said:


> Tuna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm patiently awaiting the return of this guy. Ironically sold it to fund another big blue watch. Then brought a "real" tuna, and wanted it back.

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Already asked but I'll throw it out there again. Looking for some bracelet options for my SBBN033. I have the Strapcode Super Oyster. Think I would like a SBBN031 stock bracelet but not sure how to get one. Maybe a shark Mesh? I had an engineer and it looked cool but was just too heavy. Any ideas?

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



BuyIndioOates said:


> Already asked but I'll throw it out there again. Looking for some bracelet options for my SBBN033. I have the Strapcode Super Oyster. Think I would like a SBBN031 stock bracelet but not sure how to get one. Maybe a shark Mesh? I had an engineer and it looked cool but was just too heavy. Any ideas?
> 
> James
> 
> We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


Shark mesh is a good idea, although I prefer the Milanese style, there are some available that are adjustable and just as thick as the shark mesh. I managed to source an original SBBN015 bracelet from Japan recently so Japanese sellers like Seiya is your best bet for an SBBN031 bracelet, but it's going to be pricey. The 031 bracelet is thin but I think weight wise it's not much of a difference to the engineer, I haven't weighed them individually though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



GTR83 said:


> Shark mesh is a good idea, although I prefer the Milanese style, there are some available that are adjustable and just as thick as the shark mesh. I managed to source an original SBBN015 bracelet from Japan recently so Japanese sellers like Seiya is your best bet for an SBBN031 bracelet, but it's going to be pricey. The 031 bracelet is thin but I think weight wise it's not much of a difference to the engineer, I haven't weighed them individually though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both the 031/033 look killer on a good sharkmesh and/ or the 031 bracelet.....

My 031 has long gone, but I can tell you the bracelet is amoungst seikos best (no jokes please) and lighter than the strapcode offerings....

Pretty sure it's the same bracelet (obviuosly with different end links mind you) as Seiko smack on the MM300....


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Maddog1970 said:


> Both the 031/033 look killer on a good sharkmesh and/ or the 031 bracelet.....
> 
> My 031 has long gone, but I can tell you the bracelet is amoungst seikos best (no jokes please) and lighter than the strapcode offerings....
> 
> Pretty sure it's the same bracelet (obviuosly with different end links mind you) as Seiko smack on the MM300....


Ah yes they do look very similar. It would make sense if SEIKO actually gave the two 300m Marinemasters the exact same bracelet with only the end links (and maybe the first link after it) being the difference.

Today's tuna is the Goldarth reissue.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## Concon (Apr 9, 2019)

Uoh ~


First time writing

By the way, I say Gundam tuna in Japan

It is a pity that a foolish model is out


It's not good to say anime collaboration


In a nutshell, the eagle's Tsuna Quartz 1000's custom


SBBN013, SBBN025, SBBN027

Aging of the bezel, titanium screw etc


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

more pics @chriscentro


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

7008













Marcelo
__________________


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Tuna Sbbn033!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

mms said:


> ...
> View attachment 14065469


Oh, wow! Is it already birthday time again? :-!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

oldfatherthames said:


> Oh, wow! Is it already birthday time again? :-!
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Jajaja Bernd! I was thinking the same thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

mms said:


> 7008
> View attachment 14065467
> View attachment 14065469
> 
> ...


Parabéns Marcelo! Nice Tuna catch...AGAIN!
Você não pode ter muito atum! Kkkkkkk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

MeWatchYou said:


> Jajaja Bernd! I was thinking the same thing.


Gee, hey, it's a commandment to let the good times roll each and everyday! b-)|>

Love that Tuna, from the long seconds hand to the golden details, especially the frame of the day-date is so nice.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

So since selling the Tuna to fund the 300 I have been missing it. 

I love my new 300 and it's here to stay. Here's my issue...

The Darths crown, at least mine, seemed very finicky and would screw down properly maybe half the time. It could have been me, could have been the watch, tough to say. 

I swore that I would get another tuna and I was really thinking a 300m, but the Darth is talking to me again. 

Was I unlucky with the crown on my previous Darth? Is that just the nature of the design? And what's the action like on the 300? 

Thanks guys



Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Sorry 300 being the 023

300M being the Tuna

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Max Burj (Jun 11, 2018)

I have to hand it to you "watch aficionados", you have much more patience and fearlessness or ability than me. I'm very new to watches beyond the standard military G Shock and Fenix ones, so my two Tunas are my only "real" watches (in terms of what folk here probably consider!). After watching several videos, and this after several hours of trying numerous plastic and non-scratching tools, I finally took the courage to use a blunt penknife to remove the bars of the 300m Tuna. It finally did the trick and I removed the original strap. The black original is not friendly to my wrist, which seems to be more oval shaped than round, so it always sits above. Decided to change it for something more worn in, so I took the 22mm strap that I bought for my Citizen Ecozilla, in the mistaken belief that it was 22m. Wore it on that for several months before I figured the gap between the strap and the watch probably wasn't a look that should be cultivated. By that time, the strap had shredded somewhat, although that never bothered me. Just added the canvas strap onto the 300m Tuna to see if it works better for me. I think, after 10 minutes, the answer is probably yes but the watch still feels........small. I can't even consider taking a pen knife to the gold tuna 600m, as it has the original strap on it, and as I clearly don't know much about watches, I think that's a step too far. Although I'm loathe to pay a watchmaker to change the strap, I think I might have to on this occasion. I'd feel pretty bad if I wrecked something like this, knowing there aren't that many around. I was thinking of either a similar canvas strap, but in desert, or maybe a waterproof leather one, although I have no knowledge of straps either. I saw one on here by someone called Diabolique, the Kampfschwimmer in green canvas, which I loved, but not sure how it would roll on the gold Tuna. Am I right in thinking that the Emperor Tuna is the biggest Tuna out there? Like I said, I don't have massive wrists, but after years of a Fenix and G Shock, anything below the size of an Ecozilla now feels like a ladies' watch. Here's a couple of photos of the 300m Tuna on the rather worn canvas strap...


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> Gee, hey, it's a commandment to let the good times roll each and everyday! b-)|>
> 
> Love that Tuna, from the long seconds hand to the golden details, especially the frame of the day-date is so nice.
> 
> ...


Hi Bernd ,Myron.
This was missing to complete the gold / Quartz collection: 7549-7000 /1978 , 7c46-7009 / 1986 ,7c46-7008 /1998 and SBBN040 /2018.








Cheers!
Marcelo
__________________


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Max Burj said:


> I have to hand it to you "watch aficionados", you have much more patience and fearlessness or ability than me. I'm very new to watches beyond the standard military G Shock and Fenix ones, so my two Tunas are my only "real" watches (in terms of what folk here probably consider!). After watching several videos, and this after several hours of trying numerous plastic and non-scratching tools, I finally took the courage to use a blunt penknife to remove the bars of the 300m Tuna. It finally did the trick and I removed the original strap. The black original is not friendly to my wrist, which seems to be more oval shaped than round, so it always sits above. Decided to change it for something more worn in, so I took the 22mm strap that I bought for my Citizen Ecozilla, in the mistaken belief that it was 22m. Wore it on that for several months before I figured the gap between the strap and the watch probably wasn't a look that should be cultivated. By that time, the strap had shredded somewhat, although that never bothered me. Just added the canvas strap onto the 300m Tuna to see if it works better for me. I think, after 10 minutes, the answer is probably yes but the watch still feels........small. I can't even consider taking a pen knife to the gold tuna 600m, as it has the original strap on it, and as I clearly don't know much about watches, I think that's a step too far. Although I'm loathe to pay a watchmaker to change the strap, I think I might have to on this occasion. I'd feel pretty bad if I wrecked something like this, knowing there aren't that many around. I was thinking of either a similar canvas strap, but in desert, or maybe a waterproof leather one, although I have no knowledge of straps either. I saw one on here by someone called Diabolique, the Kampfschwimmer in green canvas, which I loved, but not sure how it would roll on the gold Tuna. Am I right in thinking that the Emperor Tuna is the biggest Tuna out there? Like I said, I don't have massive wrists, but after years of a Fenix and G Shock, anything below the size of an Ecozilla now feels like a ladies' watch. Here's a couple of photos of the 300m Tuna on the rather worn canvas strap...
> View attachment 14066131
> View attachment 14066133
> View attachment 14066135
> View attachment 14066137


So it sounds to me like you are ready for a Darth Max.....
I took a quick Pic of my tuna, and while not a great shot, you can see he size differences.

L-R Goldie reissue, Violet Ocean, Spring Drive tuna and Golden Emperor 








Now, word to the wise.....looks can be deceiving.......

The Darth cased Goldie and Violet, along with Emporer, by virtue of their lug placement "sit" on the wrist, while the spring drive (scalloped case) wraps.....

At the end of the day, the Emperor is he biggest, with the Darths and spring drive offering a similar wearing experience....


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> So it sounds to me like you are ready for a Darth Max.....
> I took a quick Pic of my tuna, and while not a great shot, you can see he size differences.
> 
> L-R Goldie reissue, Violet Ocean, Spring Drive tuna and Golden Emperor
> ...


Amazing collection! I currently have a 300m SBBN033 and the SBBN013. I had the Emperor Tuna briefly, but sold it. I felt that it was slightly uncomfortable on my 6.5" wrist. But lately, I've been itching to pick it up again . . . Do you think that the Spring Drive Tuna is more comfortable to wear? I think I actually like the way the Emperor looks more so than the SD Tuna.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ottovonn said:


> Amazing collection! I currently have a 300m SBBN033 and the SBBN013. I had the Emperor Tuna briefly, but sold it. I felt that it was slightly uncomfortable on my 6.5" wrist. But lately, I've been itching to pick it up again . . . Do you think that the Spring Drive Tuna is more comfortable to wear? I think I actually like the way the Emperor looks more so than the SD Tuna.


Yes the Spring Drive is more comfy, as it hugs rather than floats, on the wrist.....

But my Emperor gets more wrist time based simply on the "secret sauce" factor!

The Emporer is, has been and will always be my grail Tuna.....I just love it!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Vintage and new Goldies...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Archangel FX said:


> Vintage and new Goldies...
> 
> View attachment 14066625


A drop the mic moment if ever there was one - especially that trio of 600m quartz!

Yum


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Archangel FX said:


> Vintage and new Goldies...
> 
> View attachment 14066625


Very nice collection.


----------



## Max Burj (Jun 11, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> So it sounds to me like you are ready for a Darth Max.....
> 
> If that's a Golden Emperor far right, is that the same as a Darth Max? I like the look of that one a lot. Maybe because its higher. My 300m Tuna looks more like the one far left, and just feels too low on my wrist. I think the black and gold combo is a really good one. Maybe I should look at the reissue of the Gold one as well. The 300m now sits a lot better after the change of strap to a softer one but I don't think it's going to stay around. And the 600m gold one seems to be heading the same way. Shame as I love the gold clour. I've never liked gold watches but I think its the fact that its a pretty special mix of metal, and being a diver, that makes it work. I wish Citizen and Seiko would collaborate and make an EcoTunaZilla, with the shroud higher than the glass to protect it, and use the same gold titanium metal. That would work for me.


----------



## Max Burj (Jun 11, 2018)

Most of those look in better condition than mine. I think mine must have had a paper round in Beirut in the 80s. I'll post a detailed shot of it. The lume looks quite worn on mine, and the numbers on the bezel don't look as clear. I guess its showing its age but I think I'd be reluctant to get things replaced as I rather like the original, weatherbeaten look on it. Its not very practical though, for an everyday watch.


----------



## Max Burj (Jun 11, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> Yes the Spring Drive is more comfy, as it hugs rather than floats, on the wrist.....
> 
> But my Emperor gets more wrist time based simply on the "secret sauce" factor!
> 
> ...


I think this is the one I like. Its big and chunky but still black and gold. Not a very technical wish list, I know, but I do like this one!


----------



## Max Burj (Jun 11, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> Yes the Spring Drive is more comfy, as it hugs rather than floats, on the wrist.....
> 
> But my Emperor gets more wrist time based simply on the "secret sauce" factor!
> 
> ...


I think this is the one I like. Its big and chunky but still black and gold. Not a very technical wish list, I know, but I do like this one!


----------



## Max Burj (Jun 11, 2018)

Still finding it impossible to remove the strap on the gold tuna. The problem seems compounded by the stiffness of the rubber and extremely tight fitting of it in the space between the lugs. Baffled how everyone seems to change their straps frequently.


----------



## ilikesprouts (Nov 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Max Burj said:


> Still finding it impossible to remove the strap on the gold tuna. The problem seems compounded by the stiffness of the rubber and extremely tight fitting of it in the space between the lugs.


Important: Use thick quality tape (Gaffer tape e.g.) to protect the case! Cover the case with the tape not only along the lugs, also cover it parallel to the springbar just in case you slip off the springbar.

Important: You need a quality springbar-tool! One that won't break and which fits the bars. (I wouldn't use a knife.)

When the case is covered, you can work your way towards the bar. I don't know if it works with that old, stiff rubber, but try this:

With the watch laying on it's dial, showing you it's caseback: Position your thumb against the case's side and use your forefinger to push the strap from the opposite site towards the side your thumbs stabilizes the case against the pressure you apply with your forefinger. (Like squeezing, I hope you get the idea.) Also don't apple force only horizontally, apply also a bit pressure from above to keep the watch in place.
If there's any space between the strap and the lugs, with this method you will open this space completely at the end of the springbar you want to work on. (With softer material, you will maximise the space.)

Good luck! And again: Use tape for protection!

P.S.: If it doesn't work because the material has become totally dry (stiff), you could apply some rubber care product to give it back some softness.



Max Burj said:


> Baffled how everyone seems to change their straps frequently.


Modern or young rubbers are not as stiff and e.g. the Uncle Seiko GL831 is not supertight in between the lugs, so it's no issue. See this, you can already see the springbar:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Max Burj said:


> Still finding it impossible to remove the strap on the gold tuna. The problem seems compounded by the stiffness of the rubber and extremely tight fitting of it in the space between the lugs. Baffled how everyone seems to change their straps frequently.


Tape, knife and patience.....

As Bernd also notes, you can try to soften up the rubber, even hot water may work.

Good luck!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Spring drive for tuna Tuesday


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Gah! I can't wait to join in on this, but my SBBN031 hasn't even been shipped yet......


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

ahonobaka said:


> Gah! I can't wait to join in on this, but my SBBN031 hasn't even been shipped yet......


Are you saying your tuna is still on ice???


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

ahonobaka said:


> Gah! I can't wait to join in on this, but my SBBN031 hasn't even been shipped yet......


Patience grasshopper.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Joining in on our Election Day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max Burj (Jun 11, 2018)

Thank you Bernd and Maddog for the advice on removing the strap. I used low tack masking tape and ran the strap under not quite hot water, but I still wasn't able to get the tool between the gap to get purchase on the pins. In the end, I decided that outside help was required. They say you shouldn't buy a Rolls royce if you can't afford to run it. So I figure you probably shouldn't have zero technical knowledge and own a Tuna if you aren't prepared to pay to get it sorted. I ended up paying £10 for a Seiko dealer to swap the strap over. H also couldn't get the standard horsehoe-shaped tool in and had to use a very tiny jewellers screwdriver to get the strap off. I've now got the canvas strap on it which should allow me to remove it easily if I need to. I've been wearing it all day today and it definitely feels better than the original rubber one, it sits on the wrist now and for me it looks better. I like it more than the silver 300m Tuna, which feels too small and too low for me. I'm still not convinced that I'll keep them but for now I'll wear the Gold one for a week or two and see if I change my mind. My eye keeps looking for the size of an Ecozilla and wondering where my watch has gone! A couple of pics of the gold tuna on the canvas strap, with a highly appropriate beer mat for this lovely-looking watch.....


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Max Burj said:


> Thank you Bernd and Maddog for the advice on removing the strap. I used low tack masking tape and ran the strap under not quite hot water, but I still wasn't able to get the tool between the gap to get purchase on the pins. In the end, I decided that outside help was required. They say you shouldn't buy a Rolls royce if you can't afford to run it. So I figure you probably shouldn't have zero technical knowledge and own a Tuna if you aren't prepared to pay to get it sorted. I ended up paying £10 for a Seiko dealer to swap the strap over. H also couldn't get the standard horsehoe-shaped tool in and had to use a very tiny jewellers screwdriver to get the strap off. I've now got the canvas strap on it which should allow me to remove it easily if I need to. I've been wearing it all day today and it definitely feels better than the original rubber one, it sits on the wrist now and for me it looks better. I like it more than the silver 300m Tuna, which feels too small and too low for me. I'm still not convinced that I'll keep them but for now I'll wear the Gold one for a week or two and see if I change my mind. My eye keeps looking for the size of an Ecozilla and wondering where my watch has gone! A couple of pics of the gold tuna on the canvas strap, with a highly appropriate beer mat for this lovely-looking watch.....
> View attachment 14071065
> View attachment 14071067
> View attachment 14071069


Feel free to let me know if you wanna let the 300m go.. 
The Golden looks great on you by the way.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister X (May 31, 2017)

Trying sailcloth on, wish the Darth lug width was 24mm for better visual balance with aftermarket straps.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Mister X said:


> Trying sailcloth on, wish the Darth lug width was 24mm for better visual balance with aftermarket straps.


I've been thinking of getting 24mm or even 26mm straps and trim the spring bar area to 21.5mm. I believe some here have tried it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max Burj (Jun 11, 2018)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Thanks. I'll see how I get on with the gold one now it has an easier strap but I think the 300m just doesn't look right on my wrist so I'll probably sell it on. Think I need to do some research on the big Darth tuna though...


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

On the road with the Golden Emperor!

















View attachment 14072519


----------



## Concon (Apr 9, 2019)

Uoh ~







View attachment 14073193
View attachment 14073189






View attachment 14073181


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Concon said:


> Uoh ~
> 
> View attachment 14073199
> View attachment 14073193
> ...


Pretty cool mods on those Ninjas

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Couple of things:

Max B - your welcome, glad you got the strap off in the end!....and that canvas strap makes for a killer combo BTW!

Concon - plz stop posting those pics of hour 300s and Darths!.....some seriously nice mods there!


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Can you please share where you sourced the shrouds for the 300m Tunas? 

Thanks!


----------



## Concon (Apr 9, 2019)

Oh ou ~

today's tuna

SBBN 027 custom

View attachment 14075071


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

mms said:


> View attachment 14072357
> 
> Marcelo
> __________________


Muito bonito Marcelo! Eu gosto também.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Maddog1970 said:


> Both the 031/033 look killer on a good sharkmesh and/ or the 031 bracelet.....
> 
> My 031 has long gone, but I can tell you the bracelet is amoungst seikos best (no jokes please) and lighter than the strapcode offerings....
> 
> Pretty sure it's the same bracelet (obviuosly with different end links mind you) as Seiko smack on the MM300....


Any suggestions on a good mesh bracelet?

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



GTR83 said:


> Shark mesh is a good idea, although I prefer the Milanese style, there are some available that are adjustable and just as thick as the shark mesh. I managed to source an original SBBN015 bracelet from Japan recently so Japanese sellers like Seiya is your best bet for an SBBN031 bracelet, but it's going to be pricey. The 031 bracelet is thin but I think weight wise it's not much of a difference to the engineer, I haven't weighed them individually though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any suggestions on a good mesh bracelet?

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



BuyIndioOates said:


> Any suggestions on a good mesh bracelet?
> 
> James
> 
> We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


I used to have a wjean28 mesh on my SKX007... two years later I bought a cheapie ebay shark mesh for my SBBN033 for less than half the price and I'm pretty sure it was exactly the same, right down to the clasp.

Ebay cheapie:















Wjean28 (sorry for the cheesy Doxa homage mod, it was a phase I went through :roll















Whatever the mesh I highly recommend a cut to measure version rather than one with the naff links near the clasp... it's a much cleaner look but takes a bit of effort to size, and make sure you wear eye protection as little bits of steel go flying everywhere b-)


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



khd said:


> I used to have a wjean28 mesh on my SKX007... two years later I bought a cheapie ebay shark mesh for my SBBN033 for less than half the price and I'm pretty sure it was exactly the same, right down to the clasp.
> 
> Ebay cheapie:
> View attachment 14079459
> ...


Thanks for the info.

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Maddog1970 said:


> Both the 031/033 look killer on a good sharkmesh and/ or the 031 bracelet.....
> 
> My 031 has long gone, but I can tell you the bracelet is amoungst seikos best (no jokes please) and lighter than the strapcode offerings....
> 
> Pretty sure it's the same bracelet (obviuosly with different end links mind you) as Seiko smack on the MM300....


Looks like I can pick up a stock 031 bracelet for $150 from a WUS member. Lightly used. Sounds reasonable.

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



BuyIndioOates said:


> Looks like I can pick up a stock 031 bracelet for $150 from a WUS member. Lightly used. Sounds reasonable.
> 
> James
> 
> We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


That's a very good price. Not many people are willing to part with the bracelet let alone at that price... The stock 015 bracelet from Japan I got was easily double that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

Sorry gang, still have a hangover from April 1St...couldn't resist !









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Mreal I'm really liking that! Did you brush the shroud yourself? 

How is the crown action on the the 300m tunas? 



Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

weirdestwizard said:


> Mreal I'm really liking that! Did you brush the shroud yourself?
> 
> How is the crown action on the the 300m tunas?
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


They feel more robust than the 8L35 tunas which has that premium feel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Damn thats making it tough. 

I'm so torn between trying a 300m tuna or going back to the Darth. My previous Darth the crown was a PITA to get the crown to line up with the case threads, left me wanting more...

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Max Burj (Jun 11, 2018)

Two old guys catching up. I discovered my original G Shock Frogman while rummaging in drawers. This was the ‘99 version, when you press the LIGHT button, it illuminates blue and shows the cartoon version of the frog wearing scuba gear. A lovely touch. Figured it might want to catch up with the gold 600m tuna, so I put these old guys together for a while. The gold tuna has definitely grown on me but I still wish it was just a teeny bit more on the behemoth side.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

weirdestwizard said:


> Damn thats making it tough.
> 
> I'm so torn between trying a 300m tuna or going back to the Darth. My previous Darth the crown was a PITA to get the crown to line up with the case threads, left me wanting more...
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


I just compared them again - SBBN017 and S23626 (Golden darth reissue) - the 1000m 7C46 crown definitely feels different. The case threads on the 1000m seem to offer slightly more resistance than the 300m. With the 300m you can turn the crown faster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Really appreciate the reply and comparison GTR

Thanks for doing that, may have made my mind up! 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Maddog - I have just read this - I am disappointed dude - seriously - repent - and if not, I will give you $1000 for your Goldie


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

weirdestwizard said:


> Mreal I'm really liking that! Did you brush the shroud yourself?
> 
> How is the crown action on the the 300m tunas?
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Nope, the shroud on the SBBN031 comes brushed from the factory. The 033 is the model with the polished shroud I believe. The crown action is buttery smooth and it's easy to operate because of its size. Happy hunting!


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth back on after more than a week with MM300.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

shahtirthak said:


> Darth back on after more than a week with MM300.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rocket shot - or what should we call it since the hour hand is pointing to 6? Double edged spear shot? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> Nice rocket shot - or what should we call it since the hour hand is pointing to 6? Double edged spear shot?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Double Edged Spear shot sounds about right !! 

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

SBBN031 finally delivered...May be one of my favorite watches ever :O

Initial impressions (nothing new for those who've already handled/owned it), bracelet isn't as nice as MM300, clasp a little bit more stamped/tinny, bezel action closer to a SRPA Padi monster tuna than MM300, lume is ridiculous (brighter than MM300, GS divers, etc.), perfect fit on wrist. It may sound like I have a lot of complaints, but honestly I think it's perfect as it is, and at the price point it's at. Wish the Emperor fit this well; It'd be my favorite otherwise!


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth on a Haveston M-22.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

ahonobaka said:


> SBBN031 finally delivered...May be one of my favorite watches ever :O
> 
> Initial impressions (nothing new for those who've already handled/owned it), bracelet isn't as nice as MM300, clasp a little bit more stamped/tinny, bezel action closer to a SRPA Padi monster tuna than MM300, lume is ridiculous (brighter than MM300, GS divers, etc.), perfect fit on wrist. It may sound like I have a lot of complaints, but honestly I think it's perfect as it is, and at the price point it's at. Wish the Emperor fit this well; It'd be my favorite otherwise!


Congratulations on the new arrival.

The SBBN031 in my opinion is not only one of the best tunas ever, it might be in contention for best Seiko watch ever. Perfect balance between price, feature set, material, build quality and finish. Not to mention that quartz tunas have that sort of esoteric quality to them, if you happen to see one in the wild it's most assuredly being worn by another Seiko fan. Probably the only other watch to have evoked similar emotions from me is the elusive SBBN015.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

GTR83 said:


> Congratulations on the new arrival.
> 
> The SBBN031 in my opinion is not only one of the best tunas ever, it might be in contention for best Seiko watch ever. Perfect balance between price, feature set, material, build quality and finish. Not to mention that quartz tunas have that sort of esoteric quality to them, if you happen to see one in the wild it's most assuredly being worn by another Seiko fan. Probably the only other watch to have evoked similar emotions from me is the elusive SBBN015.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much appreciated! Was just reflecting on how it's such a goldilocks watch for all of those reasons. I'm just as convinced it's one (if not the) best on the market. Had to get one before the impending dial change (love the master script); Sold my MM300 but won't be letting go of this, it's just so good! Nothing against the Prospex logo btw


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

As far as the SBBN031 goes, how do you think it compares to the SBBN033? Is the 031 better?


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

reeder1 said:


> As far as the SBBN031 goes, how do you think it compares to the SBBN033? Is the 031 better?


Basically comes down to color preference but I personally prefer the black bezel of the 031 myself. Arguably more "versatile" if a Tuna can even be called as such lol


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

nolte said:


>


Lovely shot of an amazing Tuna!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Tuna Tuesday with my Goldie...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Tuna Wednesday? Sure.....

What I feel is the most underrated and under appreciated tuna.....Spring Drive 600....

Seldom seen, but a heck of a package!


----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

Recently acquired nib sbbn015









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Raygam said:


> Recently acquired nib sbbn015
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice score!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister X (May 31, 2017)

Diving DEEP into the dark, nether world of Excel financial planning macros this morning.


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Chicken of the Sea....The Black Tuna

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

World Tuna Day is almost here!!!


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Haven't posted for a while. This is a record for me. 3 months with the same watch with no real desire to flip it. Wow.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

bonetto flat vent







i love it


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Raygam said:


> Recently acquired nib sbbn015
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Rey


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

MeWatchYou said:


> Chicken of the Sea....The Black Tuna
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Fantastic Myron !!! Congratulations.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth @ 10:10:21









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Continuing my tuna theme for this week (well, since Tuesday anyway), the Emperor himself!


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Treated the SBBN033 TO a new Oyster


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

mms said:


> Fantastic Myron !!! Congratulations.


Thank you Marcelo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

violet today....


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

trameline said:


> Treated the SBBN033 TO a new Oyster


Which oyster is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

MeWatchYou said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a cool no-nonsense version of the tuna.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgbeskin (Aug 1, 2010)

Tuna on the way to the beach


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

ahonobaka said:


> SBBN031 finally delivered...May be one of my favorite watches ever :O
> 
> Initial impressions (nothing new for those who've already handled/owned it), bracelet isn't as nice as MM300, clasp a little bit more stamped/tinny, bezel action closer to a SRPA Padi monster tuna than MM300, lume is ridiculous (brighter than MM300, GS divers, etc.), perfect fit on wrist. It may sound like I have a lot of complaints, but honestly I think it's perfect as it is, and at the price point it's at. Wish the Emperor fit this well; It'd be my favorite otherwise!


Congratulations and well said. My SBBN033 has been glued to my wrist lately

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

reeder1 said:


> Which oyster is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strapcode SS222003B010S from Amazon UK


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Damn DP


----------



## Thefang73 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hey all, figured I would try this here instead of making a new thread. There's something to me about the Tuna, the funkiness, the sheer size maybe, but I really like them. I'm not in a spot really for the Emperor or one of the big dogs, looking more at the $400-500 range. That price range really brings in two different models,

First, the baby tuna, I can't decide between SRPA81 and the gold-accented SRP641 but they both look really good, solid automatic movement and day-date display.

Secondly, is the newer Solar powered SNE498 or the new "street" solar models SNE533 or SNE537, the blue and grey is pretty cool. However, I do miss the day and date displayed, but honestly the autonomous quality of a 10 month power reserve solar powered watch is pretty cool. I'd say i'm leaning towards the automatic model but wanted to ask, what would you guys go with?

Thanks all!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thefang73 said:


> Hey all, figured I would try this here instead of making a new thread. There's something to me about the Tuna, the funkiness, the sheer size maybe, but I really like them. I'm not in a spot really for the Emperor or one of the big dogs, looking more at the $400-500 range. That price range really brings in two different models,
> 
> First, the baby tuna, I can't decide between SRPA81 and the gold-accented SRP641 but they both look really good, solid automatic movement and day-date display.
> 
> ...


The correct answer is to save some weekend money and eventually get all three/four. That's what I'd do.

Some pointers:
1) the SRPA81 is gigantic and is bigger than even the Emperor Tuna although not as thick and depending on the shape of your wrist might even be more comfortable due to its curved caseback, I have a modded blue scallop version (SRP653) and it's a solid watch for most occasions. Since the one you're interested in is black it might look smaller both to you and to observers, so all good.

2) the SRP641 is medium sized by today's standards, very similar to 300m tunas but wears more like the Monster aka just right for most people, mostly because it is indeed a Monster with a shroud, even the bracelet on my SRP637 is the same as the Monster's but upped to 22mm at the lugs.

3) the SNE498 is perfect because of its size, anyone can wear it and pull it off. Plus it's very light due to being solar. The absence of date function shouldn't be a deal breaker because the watch looks very much like the original golden tuna, including the no date, but in a very manageable size. It's also the smallest and thinnest of all your "candidates". The street tunas are very similar if not identical, I'd get the grey or the olive green one.

Based on these I'd recommend you the solar tunas to get first, preferably the SNE498. If you're only looking to get one then same answer. Reason being they are cheaper, easy to find since Seiko seems to be pushing them, they will always be charged if you're going to wear them often, and you can treat them like beaters while still rocking the Tuna look.

For size reference I would include a photo of the SRP653 (same case as the SRPA81) next to a SBEX005 which is already a humongous watch on its own, plus pics of the other "families".

SRP653 vs SBEX005









SNE498









SRP637









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## am85 (Apr 30, 2019)

An oldie but a goodie. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thefang73 (Nov 16, 2017)

GTR83 said:


> The correct answer is to save some weekend money and eventually get all three/four. That's what I'd do.
> 
> Some pointers:
> 1) the SRPA81 is gigantic and is bigger than even the Emperor Tuna although not as thick and depending on the shape of your wrist might even be more comfortable due to its curved caseback, I have a modded blue scallop version (SRP653) and it's a solid watch for most occasions. Since the one you're interested in is black it might look smaller both to you and to observers, so all good.
> ...


Thank you so much for the detailed reply! I had no idea the SRPA81 and SRP641 were different sizes. I found lots of pictures of course but it was hard to dial in what each case size was. My wrist is a large 7.75" and so size isn't that big of a deal to me, just thickness. Now, thats good, and the automatics are compelling for sure...

However, you bring up some awesome points about the solar. I have a decent collection, some more expensive watches and I have really enjoyed adding some less expensive options to it as a fun addition that I worry less about, and honestly the less expensive options still bring me as much joy as a rolex or something else. And having a watch that's always a grab and go thanks to always running sounds pretty nice, and it's still a great watch, great case and something that can definitely be a beater. The size on that still looks very decent, but as you said thinner and lighter thanks to the movement. Now deciding between the SNE498 and the street models is hard. The classic gold is great on the 498 but the cool textured dial and overall subdued aesthetic on the street series is pretty solid too. I'll think a bit more, but I really appreciate it and you brought up some awesome points. I try not to be a snob for automatic watches, and I think solar is a pretty fascinating way to do a movement and it maintains an amazing level of autonomy.

I may have messed up the quote, my apologies but hope this makes sense.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello guys from Greece










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

HAQ you say? +1 sec since the switch to DST!


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

S23626.










Wouldn't mind owning one of these Black Kaisers. Maybe one day.


gshock626 said:


>


Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

GTR83 said:


> S23626.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm diggin it too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

MeWatchYou said:


> Yeah I'm diggin it too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought I'd recovered from the Emperor bug after getting the SBDX014, but there's just something special about the old style hands and markers plus the all black look of the SBDX011. Maybe I'd settle for a dinged one or just get an SBBN013.


----------



## reul (May 2, 2019)

GTR83 said:


> I thought I'd recovered from the Emperor bug after getting the SBDX014, but there's just something special about the old style hands and markers plus the all black look of the SBDX011. Maybe I'd settle for a dinged one or just get an SBBN013.


I've been lurking this thread for a while to decide which tuna to get. The old style hands of those two models are really so attractive and what decided it for me.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________________


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

mms said:


> View attachment 14114251
> 
> Marcelo
> ________________


Nice Marcelo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Still waiting for my SBBN015 bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________________


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Tks Myron


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

SBBN015 SBBN007
Marcelo
_____________________


----------



## Silkywoods (May 11, 2018)

Does anyone have a signed "S" crown from a SBBN017? I'll pay top dollar


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

7549-7010 JDM X2





























Marcelo
____________


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________________


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Scarred tuna

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Out with the Golden Tuna..


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Archangel FX said:


> Out with the Golden Tuna..
> 
> View attachment 14125503
> 
> ...


Very nice Watch and picture.


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

Archangel FX said:


> Out with the Golden Tuna..
> 
> View attachment 14125503
> 
> ...


Spring is coming, and out comes the Tuna!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

My tuna is still yet to complete its hibernation period.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBDX011 EMPEROR TUNA







*


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Archangel FX said:


> *SBDX011 EMPEROR TUNA
> 
> View attachment 14127527
> *
> ...


My dream tuna

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Tuna Tuesday with my Goldie reissue....

I have come to the shocking conclusion, that this watch (and my violet), both look best/wear best on the factory OEM Seiko rubber!....I know heh!

IMHO of course.....


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

MarineMaster - Black Tuna









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

In the spirit of tunas and stock straps


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

Tuna in iso today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Filthy SD...


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Emperor Tunas Rule but really I like most all of them.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

nolte said:


> Filthy SD...


Looks great.

I wore mine on a sand NATO and I feel it's the only way to go.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

600m








Marcelo
______________


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

PPT today.....purple princess tuna....







With my real princess in the background...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Another vote for stock  ......


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Back in the club!!

Just arrived today and beyond happy!

Obviously had to post a wrist shot.

One question though, I noticed that the crown doesn't screw all the way down to a point where it makes contact with the case, second and third picture shows what I'm talking about, is this normal?









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

weirdestwizard said:


> Back in the club!!
> 
> Just arrived today and beyond happy!
> 
> ...


The crown should go to the end, practically touching the case.


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Damn....

Thank you for the reply MMS, I'll see what options I have and go from there


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

weirdestwizard said:


> Damn....
> 
> Thank you for the reply MMS, I'll see what options I have and go from there


Try to replace the sealing ring, it may have swollen, preventing threading

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Sealing ring like Oring? 

I was looking for replacement crowns too, I found the part number but having some trouble finding anywhere online that sells them. 

If anyone has suggestions I'm all ears

P/N I found was 1E70B2SNW1


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

You could always try visiting Seiko ADs. Well in my country they also sell - among other parts - seals for the models that they carry, and they also carry tunas although I never bought mine from them.

Here is how the crown should be like when they are fully screwed in.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Really appreciate the replies guys! 

I'll see what I can do as far as service centers go. Also try a local watchmaker just to see what he can see.

As far as I can tell the threads are perfect so I'm guessing it's more the crown.

Still pumped to be back with a Tuna


----------



## Lando Ballrissian (Mar 2, 2019)

My only Tuna is a solar baby but I love it! I wasn’t a fan of the rubber dive strap since it’s too long for my small wrists. But NATOs seem to work just fine. The second hand hits the tics dead on, it just seems off due to the angle of the photo. The dial is dead straight too. Nothing out of whack on this one. 

For me this watch ticks all boxes for a durable EDC watch. Set and forget, go camping or the playground with my youngster and don’t worry about it. 

I went to the dealer to buy a G Shock for those very reasons but couldn’t help myself.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

I've had a couple 015s and a 017. Finally back with this one.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

And the tuna is back on today's menu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

And I'll have mine Blackened


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

weirdestwizard said:


> Sealing ring like Oring?
> 
> I was looking for replacement crowns too, I found the part number but having some trouble finding anywhere online that sells them.
> 
> ...


Sealing ring like Oring? Yes.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/70W26NS1-G...709509&hash=item4693a7275b:g:6EAAAOSwl95bxpP8


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

MMS your the man! Thank you!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Spring is here!


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Giving the Tuna a quick clean








And an old pic


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Anyone know how the stem is fastened inside the crown of the 300m tuna? 

I have removed the crown, disassembled the 2 piece part of the crown and I can see where the crown tube is contacting the deepest portion of the crown (metal end where the stem is fastened). The o-ring looks to be in good condition. It seems like the crown tube is like 1mm too long or the end of the crown where the stem is fastened isn't deep enough.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

weirdestwizard said:


> Anyone know how the stem is fastened inside the crown of the 300m tuna?
> 
> I have removed the crown, disassembled the 2 piece part of the crown and I can see where the crown tube is contacting the deepest portion of the crown (metal end where the stem is fastened). The o-ring looks to be in good condition. It seems like the crown tube is like 1mm too long or the end of the crown where the stem is fastened isn't deep enough.


The stem male and threaded in the inner part of the crown.


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you again Marcelo! Seriously saving my bacon!


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Cheers
Marcelo
___________________


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Evening Switch..


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Switched the strap on my SBBN017 to the stock one from a turtle. Very comfortable and looks better, I think.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

^^^^^^^^ That is a nice school of Tuna you’ve got there!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Hello FX
I'm a famboy you too.
Still missing sbdx011.
Yours are beautiful!
cheers
Marcelo


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

mms said:


> Hello FX
> I'm a famboy you too.
> Still missing sbdx011.
> Yours are beautiful!
> ...


Me too, I have to find one before it's too late and prices go way too high.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> Me too, I have to find one before it's too late and prices go way too high.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The prices are already high for me! No funds at this time.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

mms said:


> The prices are already high for me! No funds at this time.


I agree, and I'm thinking the 8L movements are going up in price in the future. I would sure like to see a Grandfather Tuna re-release, but would be afraid of the price. The SBDX014 prices are even firming up, but still one of the better 8L deals out there. (But - I do prefer the old hand sets of the SBDX011)


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Archangel FX said:


> I agree, and I'm thinking the 8L movements are going up in price in the future. I would sure like to see a Grandfather Tuna re-release, but would be afraid of the price. The SBDX014 prices are even firming up, but still one of the better 8L deals out there. (But - I do prefer the old hand sets of the SBDX011)
> 
> View attachment 14135743


I got pretty lucky with the 014 and got mine which was a minty one for 2,000. The 011s I could find are all asking for more than that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

I can not see it, oh my God.
Very very nice !!!!!
I think the two are beautiful, but I prefer 011.



Archangel FX said:


> I agree, and I'm thinking the 8L movements are going up in price in the future. I would sure like to see a Grandfather Tuna re-release, but would be afraid of the price. The SBDX014 prices are even firming up, but still one of the better 8L deals out there. (But - I do prefer the old hand sets of the SBDX011)
> 
> View attachment 14135743


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Darth today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Still raining/flooding on the Texas Gulf Coast >>>

View attachment 14138729


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
___________


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Just joined the Tuna Club with the 033.

Loving this watch so far!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

SEIKO SBBN013 Tuna 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
____________


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

In honor of the 1000th Tuna Page..... a Tuna family photo


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Very beautiful collection !!!


Archangel FX said:


> In honor of the 1000th Tuna Page..... a Tuna family photo
> 
> View attachment 14142551
> 
> ...


----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)

Archangel FX said:


> In honor of the 1000th Tuna Page..... a Tuna family photo
> 
> View attachment 14142551
> 
> ...


Can you rank them ?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

EPIC
Rank? 3,4,6,1,2,5


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Great idea for a 1000th page celebration, here are mine.

SNE499
SBBN031
SBBN017 
SBDX014 
S23626
SNE498

The baby tunas were a bit ashamed to take part.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi everyone; mind if I join with my 1982, 7549-7010?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

SBBN031 just arrived today.  I really like it on this bracelet!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> SBBN031 just arrived today.  I really like it on this bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 14148307
> 
> ...


What a catch!  The 031 looks beautiful! Congrats Time4play! How does the bracelet feel?


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Time4Playnow said:


> SBBN031 just arrived today.  I really like it on this bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 14148307
> 
> ...


Now you know why I haven't been on f17 for a while  and by the way congrats on the tuna. Great photos as usual.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Ottovonn said:


> What a catch!  The 031 looks beautiful! Congrats Time4play! How does the bracelet feel?


I think it's more comfortable than the older SBBN015 style bracelet. This one is similar to the MM300's but with a straight end link and is 22mm in width. And I like it much better than the aftermarket ones, at least compared to the Strapcodes that I have. The Diashield makes it slightly darker than the usual steel finish on Seiko's non-Diashield bracelets, and even though a lot of people have stated (with evidence) that this particular coating is only very minimal protection, I prefer it for the looks alone. Very minimum rattle and play if at all, it is actually a very solid bracelet despite being thinner than the older one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Anyone know much about the Tuna collaboration they had with Lowercase? Would loved to see a pic if you guys have one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

Ottovonn said:


> What a catch!  The 031 looks beautiful! Congrats Time4play! How does the bracelet feel?


And your post is #10000!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Superbri22 said:


> Anyone know much about the Tuna collaboration they had with Lowercase? Would loved to see a pic if you guys have one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's very similar to the solar tunas in size but it uses turtle hands which in my opinion is out of place when combined with the tuna form factor. I don't personally own one but I've fondled one and I still prefer the regular solar tunas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

GTR83 said:


> It's very similar to the solar tunas in size but it uses turtle hands which in my opinion is out of place when combined with the tuna form factor. I don't personally own one but I've fondled one and I still prefer the regular solar tunas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your response. I'm actually looking at these two for my first "Tuna" purchase and basically torn lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

_See links below.

There are two flavours - the 1st series designated with the SBDN nomenclature was released around July 2016, the 6 models were limited edition and were limited to 3000 or lower. The STBR series which was introduced this year - slightly smaller dimensions._

https://wornandwound.com/seiko-introduces-new-jdm-solar-divers-for-under-500/

https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/special/diverscuba_lowercase/

_I bought the SBDN026 back in 2016, really like how it wears!

_


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Superbri22 said:


> Thank you for your response. I'm actually looking at these two for my first "Tuna" purchase and basically torn lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's a difficult choice. The 035 is cool because it has that darth tuna vibe but at about half the price, while the 031 is the only tuna with a stock Seiko bracelet (other than the 015, but good luck getting one).

After multiple experiments I'm convinced that the only tunas properly designed to be worn with both bracelet and straps are the 300m tunas, which explains why only the 015 and 031 ever came with a stock bracelet from Seiko. The bigger tunas simply won't work as well as the 300m ones do with bracelets, except maybe a mesh. If you are a bracelet guy then you should get the 031 since that stock bracelet is something else. You can always try locating a gently used 035 later or maybe even a real darth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

I’m a bracelet *gal for sure. Thank you for your input! Placing the order as we speak 031! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________________


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Ottovonn said:


> What a catch!  The 031 looks beautiful! Congrats Time4play! How does the bracelet feel?


Thanks Otto!! Yeah I agree, I am very very impressed with this watch! I used to own a SBBN017, but IMO the 300m Tuna is in another league on this bracelet! I think someone mentioned it, but this bracelet is very VERY similar to the bracelet on the MM300 I used to own. Even has the ratcheting clasp adjustor. It's extremely comfortable too, and to me it feels well-balanced on the bracelet.

But overall, I think the SS bracelet in combo with the SS shroud and case of the Tuna just works really, really well!! I guarantee this watch will see plenty of time on my wrist! :-!:-!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Superbri22 said:


> I'm a bracelet *gal for sure. Thank you for your input! Placing the order as we speak 031!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooops I stand corrected then. Here's a shot of the 031 to make up for it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

GTR83 said:


> Ooops I stand corrected then. Here's a shot of the 031 to make up for it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. A beauty!!! I just placed the order. Will be receiving it next week just in time for my Birthday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Time4Playnow said:


> Thanks Otto!! Yeah I agree, I am very very impressed with this watch! I used to own a SBBN017, but IMO the 300m Tuna is in another league on this bracelet! I think someone mentioned it, but this bracelet is very VERY similar to the bracelet on the MM300 I used to own. Even has the ratcheting clasp adjustor. It's extremely comfortable too, and to me it feels well-balanced on the bracelet.
> 
> But overall, I think the SS bracelet in combo with the SS shroud and case of the Tuna just works really, really well!! I guarantee this watch will see plenty of time on my wrist! :-!:-!


Yep, I mentioned that the bracelet is almost identical to the MM300's, after all, the SBBN031 is also a Marinemaster 300m but in quartz 

FYI that clasp is also used on the Orient Saturation Diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> SBBN031 just arrived today.  I really like it on this bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 14148307
> 
> ...


Congrats! Enjoy the hell out of mine on the bracelet.










But it's on a Bonetto Cinturini 284 rubber now for pool and beach duty. Will go back on the bracelet in Fall.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

rcorreale said:


> Congrats! Enjoy the hell out of mine on the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good on Bonetto! Super comfy strap btw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I have to wonder why I ever thought that the SBBN017 I used to own was a little small? Maybe because at that time I was also wearing the Darth Tuna...

Now with this SBBN031, I think it's a perfect size!! It actually has great wrist presence on my 7.25" wrist! And I can't get over how much I like it on this bracelet. ;-):-!


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

SEIKO Marine Master Professional 1000m Automatic Diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice Myron . 



MeWatchYou said:


> SEIKO Marine Master Professional 1000m Automatic Diver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

gshock626 said:


>


Nice! I want one of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

mms said:


> Nice Myron .


Thank you Marcelo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Hot Tuna!*


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Hot Tuna! 2*


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> Great idea for a 1000th page celebration, here are mine.
> 
> SNE499
> SBBN031
> ...


Bbeautiful collection George.


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

1000 metres under the cuff


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

Just received this. Very happy with it. Exactly what I was looking for. I love the color scheme but didn't want to spend too much. I like the solar aspect as well as I won't have to worry about it. The size is perfect I reckon. The shroud is the only letdown but I was expecting it. I can still replace it later on with a metal one. 
All in all very happy with my purchase. My ninja tuna will go to a new home when I have time to put it up for sale. I wear a tuna maybe 20 days a year so I reckon it made sense to have a 300$ one and not a 900$ one. The difference will go towards my BB58 fund. 
Cheers


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

I’m really enjoying my 031 but I’m wanting the LE gold quartz real bad.


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Wow! First Tuna and absolutely love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

In celebration of our newest tuna club member!

MeWatchYou - nice shorts mate!

Premise - you will like it, it's a very different beast compared to the SBBN031, I dare say if you have both then you have experienced all flavours of the tuna! 










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



GTR83 said:


> In celebration of our newest tuna club member!
> 
> MeWatchYou - nice shorts mate!
> 
> ...


It's something I definitely plan to do. I've had a number of the 300m variations, but outside of the 015/017/031 I need to delve deeper. The thing that surprised me is that I didn't think the 031 would properly replace the 015 I sold a while back, but I like the new touches a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Premise said:


> It's something I definitely plan to do. I've had a number of the 300m variations, but outside of the 015/017/031 I need to delve deeper. The thing that surprised me is that I didn't think the 031 would properly replace the 015 I sold a while back, but I like the new touches a lot more than I thought I would.


Same here, I was desperate because I couldn't find a realistically priced 015, but then I saw the 031 in the flesh right after getting the S23626 and I thought, hey this is not bad at all! One of the best decisions I've ever made.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



GTR83 said:


> Same here, I was desperate because I couldn't find a realistically priced 015, but then I saw the 031 in the flesh right after getting the S23626 and I thought, hey this is not bad at all! One of the best decisions I've ever made.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly how I landed on the 031. I actually came across a person selling one without the bracelet when I was prepared to buy a new one and I couldn't pass up the deal. I rarely use bracelets on divers anyway and surprisingly I didn't care much even for the widely praised 015 bracelet. It was nice, but to me the Tuna is most enjoyed on rubber in most cases. I like it on ISOfranes and on the OEM rubber, which I need to get another of.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

View attachment 14161223

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## Nudgedoink (May 15, 2015)

That's an awesome piece!


----------



## Nmishkin (Aug 12, 2018)

Two Japanese legends meet at cars and coffee. The (best generation) Supra and the Tuna! Jealous of who ever owns that supra. Very clean with many high quality mods.


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



mms said:


> View attachment 14161223
> 
> Marcelo
> _______________


Marcelo you have some nice pieces.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcosta (Oct 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

The Emperor enters the rotation again. Have a great morning tuna nuts! Grabbing a cup of Java to start my day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



GTR83 said:


> In celebration of our newest tuna club member!
> 
> MeWatchYou - nice shorts mate!
> 
> ...


Congrats, great choice, probably the fav watch i own the 031.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

It was a grab-n-go morning today.... Darth got the honors!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Vilolet ocean for tuna Tuesday.....


----------



## Mister X (May 31, 2017)

Spurring summer wishes and winter dreams...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

031 on a rubber Z-22 strap.....


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Beautiful Watch !!!



nolte said:


>


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Love this thing...


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

woodruffm said:


> Love this thing...
> 
> View attachment 14171869


Me too. Nice photo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)

SBBN007 that I bought from Seiya 10 years ago.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

On the job.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jursa (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi fellow tuna owners. How is your tunas bezel action? My sbbn035 is pretty loose to turn, most clicks are still solid but from 50 to 35 minutes the bezel skips every other click, if you don't turn the bezel really slow.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

machlo said:


>


Nice! whats the bracelet?


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

Cobia said:


> Nice! whats the bracelet?


It's OEM bracelet.


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Some more pictures of this one, my 1982 7549-7010:


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

kwcross said:


> Some more pictures of this one, my 1982 7549-7010:


Looks good with the battle scars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Jursa said:


> Hi fellow tuna owners. How is your tunas bezel action? My sbbn035 is pretty loose to turn, most clicks are still solid but from 50 to 35 minutes the bezel skips every other click, if you don't turn the bezel really slow.


My 035 is not as tight as before. It is probably due to the fact that I got the bezel sand blasted and might have removed too much material. I also popped the bezel to give it a clean and noticed one of my click springs is not as bent as the other which is probably contributing to the loose feeling (not as tight as before).


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Today it's breaktime for the tuna.


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Tuna fresh for a Friday









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Jursa said:


> Hi fellow tuna owners. How is your tunas bezel action? My sbbn035 is pretty loose to turn, most clicks are still solid but from 50 to 35 minutes the bezel skips every other click, if you don't turn the bezel really slow.


The clicks are solid but not hard to turn, but my Turtle feels more refined. It's not bad but I remember all my other Tunas having a better feel.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

Tried to cheer myself up today with my Saturday blue date wheel tuna . No luck dark and rainy day
I really like it on the Barton straps elite silicone quick release strap. The army green works good colour wise for me.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

SBDX 013 Ive had it since new one year. I also just goy the Darth posted above used . love em both


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

myke said:


> SBDX 013 Ive had it since new one year. I also just goy the Darth posted above used . love em both


You've got big hands there ol' chap. The two 1000m tunas look great on you.

SBBN017 Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Premise said:


> The clicks are solid but not hard to turn, but my Turtle feels more refined. It's not bad but I remember all my other Tunas having a better feel.


i just got an sbbn033 used and bezel action is smooth as butter
its a lovely watch


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks mate



GTR83 said:


> You've got big hands there ol' chap. The two 1000m tunas look great on you.
> 
> SBBN017 Sunday
> 
> ...


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



mms said:


> View attachment 14180753
> View attachment 14180757
> 
> Marcelo
> ______________


Nice photo Marcelo. 
What strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

You guys might hate me for this but I just found out that skx007 inserts fit on the 300m series tunas.

I put on an insert that was left in bleach for too long

Thoughts?


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

kriiiss said:


> You guys might hate me for this but I just found out that skx007 inserts fit on the 300m series tunas.
> 
> I put on an insert that was left in bleach for too long
> 
> ...


Not feeling it on the Tuna, but I may take it a step further on the Turtle.


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

I've been digging my Tuna on The Watch Steward strap in Au Naturel. A very affordable alternative to Erica's Originals. The best part it the watch sits directly in your wrist and not 2 layers of straps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



MeWatchYou said:


> Nice photo Marcelo.
> What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tks Myron. This's Bonetto Cinturini 284 .


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

masqueman said:


> I've been digging my Tuna on The Watch Steward strap in Au Naturel. A very affordable alternative to Erica's Originals. The best part it the watch sits directly in your wrist and not 2 layers of straps!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Driftwood seems cool too. Liked the fact that it doesn't have layers sitting under the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Concon (Apr 9, 2019)

Uoh ~

SBBN035
SBBN027


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________________


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

View attachment 14185183

Marcelo
________________


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Concon said:


> Uoh ~
> 
> SBBN035
> SBBN027
> ...


Nice photos. What bezel and insert is that on the SBBN027 ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Concon (Apr 9, 2019)

Uoh ~

Custom contents of SBBN027 are as follows
・Shroud SBBN013 Shroud
・Bezel SBBN013 bezel ageing
・Shroud screw titanium screw

SBBN035 is
・Shroud SBBN031 Shroud
・Shroud screw titanium screw


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Concon said:


> Uoh ~
> 
> Custom contents of SBBN027 are as follows
> ・Shroud SBBN013 Shroud
> ...


Are you in Tokyo?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seank8686 (Mar 4, 2017)

The newest addition to the collection. Im glad to have the old fella even with the battle scars.
7549-7010 
View attachment 14189297


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

seank8686 said:


> The newest addition to the collection. Im glad to have the old fella even with the battle scars.
> 7549-7010
> View attachment 14189297


Looks great in that condition. Love it.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
____________


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Back to the stock strap for the S23626 while the USGL831 goes to the "forever young" SBBN017.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Outdoors with the emperor









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

MeWatchYou said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this one Myron.
Cheers


----------



## mat76 (Oct 24, 2008)

2 x black


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Throwback to the days when I still had my 031. Def mis this one!!! Old pics have me searching watchrecon again.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

IMO The 013 Darth is one of the best Seiko watches ever made. I flipped a LOT of watches, may my collection never be without this Darth.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Howa said:


> IMO The 013 Darth is one of the best Seiko watches ever made. I flipped a LOT of watches, may my collection never be without this Darth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

The "Golden"


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Not sure what that link is in my post above but it didn't come from me.

Ok, never mind I was able to edit it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

This today.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________________________


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)

SBBN007


----------



## Concon (Apr 9, 2019)

Uoh ~


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Concon said:


> Uoh ~
> 
> View attachment 14218299
> View attachment 14218301


I've never seen so many Darth Tunas haha


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## sgbeskin (Aug 1, 2010)

Still going


----------



## Gordon Pym (Jun 11, 2019)

Soon to be Tuna owner and looking for advice.

Hey folks:

I have fallen for the Seiko Tuna, and not very patiently waiting for it to come from Japan, by boat it seems. I am only a one-watch person, and I am hoping this will be the one. I have some concerns, but first, a factual overview of my watch history will probably reveal how I relate to watches, more than anything I can say. 


- First real non-plastic watch was a Tag-Heure, thinking it was a poor man’s Submariner. I was a young idiot then, now just an old idiot. It failed pretty quick and required service in about three years.
- I had a few more that were unremarkable, many I can not recall, but I pined for something substantial. 
- Next up, a Ball Enginer II, and I liked that it was a lesser known brand. It needed service in about three years, and again, I did not service it. After not wearing it for five years it is now for sale on eBay.
- Enter the age of Fitbit etc.… 
- Decided I missed analog but to go quartz and durability route, so got a Luminox 1926 style. I liked the trillium, big dial, old world styling, but hated having to take it off to shower because of the leather strap, and the silicon replacement band lacked cohesion with the watch, and every time I looked at my wrist, I would feel a little sad. Also, I could not read the date very well as my eyes aged (not high contrast between the type color and background). It is also for sale on eBay. 
- Went looking for a Submariner-like watch, and was drawn into the world of the Seiko Turtle. I liked the history, retro styling, reliability, etc…, and thought that maybe I could trust this automatic watch. I ordered one, and liked it but did not love it. The bezel seemed too ornamental, not “tooly” enough. The crown did not feel that well engineered. The illumination was not as bright as I was expecting. I did not intentionally charge it but did not think I would have to. It also lacked presence, and I thought the hands were great until I saw the Tuna. 
- When I saw the Tuna, I returned the Turtle (had it for less than 24 hours). 

I believe in the architectural expression, “Ornament is Crime.” The iconic design of the Tuna got to me. Its function-over-form language was compelling, and the utility aesthetic has always been enduring for me. Now the last thing I wanted was a submariner want-a-be or even the real thing. When I learned more about the quartz movement, its purpose-built design, and connection to Grand Seiko, I got even more convinced this could be the one. 


If you are still with me, here are my questions - 

Question 1
Should I expect a big difference compared to the Turtle in terms of quality feel, the crown, etc.…

Question 2
I know they revised the crystal from the 013 to the 033. Is it still domed or did it loose a little of the pop? Also, does it have an additional coating?

Question 3
I am getting it just with the rubber strap, but think I will want a metal bracelet at some point. A lot of people seem to put on after-market bracelets. Is the stock that bad, or is this just the need to personalize? 

Question 4
Have I just been unlucky with watches, or a lousy owner with unrealistic expectation in regards to servicing automatic watches? 

Question 5
If I put the Tuna on my wrist, and only take it off for the TSA agent, can I expect at least five years (or longer based on battery reports) not having to worry about it? Will servicing be as cheap and easy as reported? Would I be an idiot to try and replace the battery myself?

Question 6
I have not seen another watch like the Tuna. I am surprised by how little I like the Baby Tuna, Monster, and how quickly the Tuna ruined my once attraction to the Tuttle. I worry that this might be a honeymoon period. For those who were taken by the look of the Tuna, do you still feel that way? For those that fell in love with the look of the Tuna, did your eyes wander to another? 

I know this is a long post, and I would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

*Question 1
Should I expect a big difference compared to the Turtle in terms of quality feel, the crown, etc.&#8230;*

Honestly yes. The Tuna feels much more refined to me. The crown is exceptionally smoother and the finish is much finer. It's not to say the lesser Seiko is not a quality watch. It is for its price, but you will feel where your money goes with the Tuna.

*Question 2
I know they revised the crystal from the 013 to the 033. Is it still domed or did it loose a little of the pop? Also, does it have an additional coating?*

Honestly I don't notice a difference in the crystal from the previous model. It's still heavily domed and no perceptible colored coating. The improvements are in the depth of black color of the dial and black day/date wheels.

*Question 3
I am getting it just with the rubber strap, but think I will want a metal bracelet at some point. A lot of people seem to put on after-market bracelets. Is the stock that bad, or is this just the need to personalize?*

I picked up mine without the bracelet from another member here and it was the 031 model that would have originally had the bracelet. Personally I've never been much of a fan of bracelets on the Tuna no matter how nice the OEM ones are in particular and wear mine on an ISOfrane.

*Question 4
Have I just been unlucky with watches, or a lousy owner with unrealistic expectation in regards to servicing automatic watches?*

I get tired of dealing with mechanicals too. I every once in a while consider selling my modded SRP777 just due to the simplicity of quartz. My Tuna is always ready to go.

*Question 5
If I put the Tuna on my wrist, and only take it off for the TSA agent, can I expect at least five years (or longer based on battery reports) not having to worry about it? Will servicing be as cheap and easy as reported? Would I be an idiot to try and replace the battery myself?*

Should be. I've never heard a bad thing about service life.

*Question 6
I have not seen another watch like the Tuna. I am surprised by how little I like the Baby Tuna, Monster, and how quickly the Tuna ruined my once attraction to the Tuttle. I worry that this might be a honeymoon period. For those who were taken by the look of the Tuna, do you still feel that way? For those that fell in love with the look of the Tuna, did your eyes wander to another?*

I've owned many variations of the Tuna and it's the most unique watch I've owned. I don't see a reason to worry about that.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Gordon Pym said:


> Soon to be Tuna owner and looking for advice.
> 
> Hey folks:
> 
> ...


I'll try to answer a few of your questions. I have owned a Tuna in some form for the past nine years of so. I sold a 015 a year ago but purchased a replacement 033. I also own a Darth Tuna 013, which will at this point not leave my collection. I have sold all sorts of Seikos, from the 007 to the SBDX001 MM300, but I will hold onto the Tunas. In the dive watch world, they have a unique design, have horological significance, are built like tanks, and are convenient to wear. The battery life for my old 015 went for perhaps six years and showed no signs of it needing a replacement. I sold it before I had to.

At the moment, I have two Seiko Tunas - and I'm considering a Turtle, but honestly, I might forgo it. The Tunas seem to fulfill my Seiko diver needs.

Also, a picture of my Darth Tuna with a dress shirt taken today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Ottovonn said:


> I'll try to answer a few of your questions. I have owned a Tuna in some form for the past nine years of so. I sold a 015 a year ago but purchased a replacement 033. I also own a Darth Tuna 013, which will at this point not leave my collection. I have sold all sorts of Seikos, from the 007 to the SBDX001 MM300, but I will hold onto the Tunas. In the dive watch world, they have a unique design, have horological significance, are built like tanks, and are convenient to wear. The battery life for my old 015 went for perhaps six years and showed no signs of it needing a replacement. I sold it before I had to.
> 
> At the moment, I have two Seiko Tunas - and I'm considering a Turtle, but honestly, I might forgo it. The Tunas seem to fulfill my Seiko diver needs.
> 
> ...


The Tuna seems to be perfect to me and I'm surprised I went so long between the last one and this one. As far as the Turtle goes I don't know that you'd find a benefit with the Tunas, but you may find it different enough. I will say I've had every intention to sell my Turtle since I received my Tuna and even though except for the last few days I haven't worn the Turtle I still can't seem to part with it. My complaint was compared to the Tuna it's not near as special, but it gets enough right and does the simple clean diver so well I have a hard time finding fault with it.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I will just add that tunas always look much bigger in photos. Perhaps it's because of the perfectly round outline of the shroud. Its design language is also very different to say, an MM300. But once you get what it's about, there's no turning back. I went from hating the tuna family to owning more than I should in the space of just a few months. My personal favorite watch right now is an SBBN017 beater which has seen a lot in its time with me. I've also had the chance to own several of the supposedly iconic Seikos that forum goers always recommend - they are all gone now, with several of them never even getting the honor of ever being photographed. These little fellas on the other hand will never leave my collection, I think I've already got all sorts of grounds covered with the ones I have now.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

To me, the Tuna and the Turtle are both great- I have 2 of each. My most recent buys are the SBBN040 and the new Gold Turtle. I love them both but the Tuna is a much more substantial watch. I also owned a spring drive Tuna. The most versatile is the SBBN033


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Here are my 3 Tunas.

SBBN033

1978 Golden Tuna SQ

SBBN007

Each one wears a little different and I love that.

Have a great day!

Moe









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

I have been wearing my SBBN033 as a 'one and only' watch for a year, maybe more... it's definitely pretty much quenched my desire for any more Seiko divers as it fills that role so well!

That being said I am just waiting on a new watch (first purchase in ages) to wear during the winter months, as I prefer my Tuna on rubber and the only way I can get it to work with long sleeved shirts is on a bracelet. First world problems hey :-d


----------



## mat76 (Oct 24, 2008)

moebravo said:


> Here are my 3 Tunas.
> 
> SBBN033
> 
> ...


WoW !


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Wearing this one today (1982, 7459-7010) -


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Anybody prefer the new hands over the old hands on the new models? Originally I preferred the classic but I do like the new ones now. Obviously the new lume is stronger and it’s very obvious compared to my other Seikos with the older lume, but it’s a toss up style wise to me. Both are great.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Premise said:


> Anybody prefer the new hands over the old hands on the new models? Originally I preferred the classic but I do like the new ones now. Obviously the new lume is stronger and it's very obvious compared to my other Seikos with the older lume, but it's a toss up style wise to me. Both are great.


I prefer the new ones by a wide margin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Premise said:


> Anybody prefer the new hands over the old hands on the new models? Originally I preferred the classic but I do like the new ones now. Obviously the new lume is stronger and it's very obvious compared to my other Seikos with the older lume, but it's a toss up style wise to me. Both are great.


I like both as well... but only on the Tuna, I don't think they suit the other slightly dressier prospex models with applied markers (SBDC051 and SBDC061 etc) at all


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Gordon Pym (Jun 11, 2019)

No Tuna on US Seiko Site????
Why does the ProSpec line not show the Tuna or the newest iteration of the MM300 on the web site. Also, given that the MM300 is often twice as expensive at the Tuna, is the fit and finish really that different?


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

Premise said:


> Anybody prefer the new hands over the old hands on the new models? Originally I preferred the classic but I do like the new ones now. Obviously the new lume is stronger and it's very obvious compared to my other Seikos with the older lume, but it's a toss up style wise to me. Both are great.


The new hands and dial is ok... It fits my SD Tuna perfect but I prefer the old hands and dial combo on any other tunas.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________________


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________________


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Marcelo I'm jelly... it looks like you left the office and went to the pool...


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

mms said:


> View attachment 14230589
> View attachment 14230591
> View attachment 14230593
> 
> ...


Oh yes.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Premise said:


> Anybody prefer the new hands over the old hands on the new models? Originally I preferred the classic but I do like the new ones now. Obviously the new lume is stronger and it's very obvious compared to my other Seikos with the older lume, but it's a toss up style wise to me. Both are great.


Tough. I had the new style on an SBBN033, and they were great - super legible and smart. But I think if I were to choose, it would have to be the hands from the previous gen.

K


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

nolte said:


> Marcelo I'm jelly... it looks like you left the office and went to the pool...


Sun Bath before lunch. laughs...
Nice watch nolte !!!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Premise said:


> Anybody prefer the new hands over the old hands on the new models? Originally I preferred the classic but I do like the new ones now. Obviously the new lume is stronger and it's very obvious compared to my other Seikos with the older lume, but it's a toss up style wise to me. Both are great.


New for me....

I have both (Goldie reissue for the old....SD600, VO Tuna and Emperor for the new)....and just prefer the new ones....so much so, that I have thought about flipping my Goldie......

Then I slap myself.....


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Wearing my tuna .









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I like both sets of hands to be honest.

I think the new hands look better on black watches than on stainless watches, and I'm not sure why I think that, but fwiw I do. I think they still look good on all the tuna regardless.
Like KHD mentioned I also don't care as much for the new hands when I see them appear on the 'modern re-interpretation' watches like the SPB051 or the SPB077.

I do think that the new hands could perhaps be pragmatically superior for myself at least because my eyes pick them up quickly, the hour can't hide behind the minute (yes I know where it has to be if I can't see it but still...,) and yet I still can't say with any conviction that I believe for that reason that they are honestly 'better.'

The old ones have a magical quality that the new hands simply lack, to me at least.

I have two watches with the old hands and two with the new hands. I had considered buying an SBBN013 to get a darth with the old hands but I keep talking myself out of it. I couldn't be happier with the SBBN025 and I keep finding something else to throw that money at. =]


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> New for me....
> 
> I have both (Goldie reissue for the old....SD600, VO Tuna and Emperor for the new)....and just prefer the new ones....so much so, that I have thought about flipping my Goldie......
> 
> ...


That really is the perfect modern Tuna. I've definitely thought about getting one.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Premise said:


> That really is the perfect modern Tuna. I've definitely thought about getting one.


Goldie is a great watch, and very strap versitile.....although I find myself wearing it on the OEM rubber more than anything!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

7009 May/1986














Marcelo
____________


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello from Greece










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Emperor....Happy Father's Day!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mms said:


> View attachment 14236471
> 
> Marcelo
> ______________


wow - so beautiful and such good condition


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Fathers Day!!!


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

mms said:


> View attachment 14236471
> 
> Marcelo
> ______________


gawd I love that Suwa logo!!! Happy Father's day!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

No shroud but more tuna parts than anything else!....def more tuna than turtle.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

nolte said:


> No shroud but more tuna parts than anything else!....def more tuna than turtle.


Ok I need more info. Does it have the 7C46? What did it take to install the bezel? Even the crown?


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Finally joined the club after many months of being taunted by this thread, and boy let me tell ya' this thing fully lives up to my expectations and then some. The cool design, that case, the fit, that green tint on the markers from the insane lume, I love it all. I even love the tic-tic and I was worried I might not be able to bond with it being quartz. I was looking for a new summer fun / camping watch and think this one fits the bill perfectly. I already got it out on a trail and even got the rare "Hey nice watch!" from a passerby. b-)


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Premise said:


> Ok I need more info. Does it have the 7C46? What did it take to install the bezel? Even the crown?


Yep it has a 7C46. I don't know specifically what watch the movement came out of, but its a tuna movement. I just put a new battery in it last week actually....



















I did not make this thing... Rob from monsterwatches in the Netherlands made several of them out of tuna parts and 6309 cases a number of years ago. I bought this from a member here at WUS and it's my understanding that it had changed hands several times since he made it a few years ago. I corresponded with Rob about it when I bought it and he told me that he made several of them but they were all different. I've looked for evidence of the others online and haven't ever seen anything so I have no idea what they look like.

I know this one has crazy scarce parts from Rob:
Bezel w/insert is from SBBN023
Crown is from SBBN023
Hands are from SBBN019
Dial is a 'plain old' SBBN013 dial
Case is a 6309-7040 case and (I think) the crystal is flat hardlex. I know it's flat... I'm just not positive that it's hardlex. That's interesting to me because the 300m tuna require a curved crystal to get it all to fit, whereas with the 1000m tuna a flat crystal will work. It's interesting to me that in this case the flat crystal works.
I put an Uncle Seiko 6309 bracelet on it but I also wear it on a NATO quite a bit. Honestly it's one of my favorite watches.

We did not discuss what was done to make the the stem fit. I don't have the equipment to pressure test watches so I have not checked the integrity of it. I have a family member that does but I just haven't gotten around to it. I wear my typical tuna when I'm in the water.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Tks. Simon , Mainspring13 .

Cheers

Marcelo
___________________


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

nolte said:


> Yep it has a 7C46. I don't know specifically what watch the movement came out of, but its a tuna movement. I just put a new battery in it last week actually....
> 
> I did not make this thing... Rob from monsterwatches in the Netherlands made several of them out of tuna parts and 6309 cases a number of years ago. I bought this from a member here at WUS and it's my understanding that it had changed hands several times since he made it a few years ago. I corresponded with Rob about it when I bought it and he told me that he made several of them but they were all different. I've looked for evidence of the others online and haven't ever seen anything so I have no idea what they look like.
> 
> ...


A great looking watch 

And a great use of Seiko's part bin. Since the case is from a 6309 it will accept many of the 7548/9 and 7C46 parts including crystal, movement, dial, bezel etc. The 7548 movement is a very easy swap for a 6309 with all the parts interchangable, but for the 7C46 the stem will line up correctly but I think it would require a different movement spacer, I have a spare 7C46 movement but have just not tried it directly into a 6309 case. I've fitted the 7548 into a 6309 but not a 7C46.
The crystal will be a standard fit 6309, this means 320mm diameter and held in place only by the push fit of the retaining ring, the 300m Tuna uses a 325mm crystal with screw down retaining ring, the 1000m Tuna uses a 335mm crystal, again with screw down retaining ring.
The majority of bezels fit between 6309, 7548 and 300m Tuna - but the black does look great on the case.

Overall a job well done :-!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Straight Up!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Monday!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Trusty Spring Drive.....Right hand rocket ship.......didn't notice the alignment until after I'd taken the pick!


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Can somebody please tell me what the bezel insert is made from on the SBBN031 and how tough it is? I'm considering getting one and I'm trying to find out more about it. Cheers.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Went a few days without wearing a tuna. Constantly felt like I forgot something.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Evening switch.....but keeping the 8L35


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

Current state of my tuna collection


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

Dreaded double post ☹&#55358;&#56595;


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

clyde_frog said:


> Can somebody please tell me what the bezel insert is made from on the SBBN031 and how tough it is? I'm considering getting one and I'm trying to find out more about it. Cheers.


I've no clue what it's made of, not ceramic though I'm sure. That said, after 7 months of almost daily wear, mine still looks pristine. I am careful with it, mostly trying to avoid marking the crystal but I have banged it up against things a few times. So far so good.

No doubt it will scratch or scuff if you hit it against the right surface in the right way but that's the case with most other bezels too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

That's odd... seems like the last 2 days are missing--


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

And to think I used to consider tunas overrated. Now I can't live without them.










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Not really a tuna but still...


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

-7008







Marcelo
___________


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

-7008







Marcelo


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

-7008







Marcelo
________________


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

My good luck charm!









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

7+ months on and the honeymoon is still going strong.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Put the 031 on rubber for hot Summer weather...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)

Greetings from Lake Michigan 







SBBN007


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

rcorreale said:


> 7+ months on and the honeymoon is still going strong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very, very nice watch !!! |>


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

AirWatch said:


>


Beautiful this new Solar;


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

This is probably the one watch with the most scratches in my collection, but for some reason I enjoy wearing and photographing it even more...

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Easy like Seiko-Sunday morning. 









Have a great weekend everyone!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Easy like Seiko-Sunday morning.
> 
> View attachment 14254331
> 
> ...


Hold on a minute there pal... how'd you take a photo of your camera? :think:


----------



## B Tank (May 13, 2019)




----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Bernd,

very cool shot with the camera!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Hold on a minute there pal... how'd you take a photo of your camera? :think:





jlatassa said:


> Bernd,
> 
> very cool shot with the camera!


Thanks guys! But there's no camera ... it's just a lens albeit a big one. 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> This is probably the one watch with the most scratches in my collection, but for some reason I enjoy wearing and photographing it even more...
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Beautiful ,in great shape my friend
Cheers
Marcelo


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> Easy like Seiko-Sunday morning.
> 
> View attachment 14254331
> 
> ...


We miss your photos Bernd .
Cheers
Marcelo


----------



## Razvan Radu (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello Tuna fans! I discovered this thread after I sold my 017 a year or so ago. During this time, although I had some very nice watches entering my collection, I could not stay away from the shrouded beauties... today I bought a 007 and I can officially start posting here  (the pic was taken by a friend who bought the watch for me today and cannot wait to get her on my wrist...)


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Started with something else, but switched to the Goldie for the afternoon.....

Have to mow and walk the werewolf, and this is the perfect watch for that!









Werewolf pic...they do exist!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

mms said:


> We miss your photos Bernd .
> Cheers
> Marcelo


Marcelo, thank you so much for your kind words! b-)

Cheers, man! |>
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Thanks guys! But there's no camera ... it's just a lens albeit a big one.
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Haha Bernd clearly I can't tell the difference, no wonder my photos are all so terrible.

Anyway, as we say down here: "I see you've played lensey spooney before!"


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

A good rainy day....just brings out a tuna >>


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

AirWatch said:


>


Which model is this one... very nice.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Just arrived


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

I have this black. Am I wrong if I like also the stainless steel SBBN031?
I just trying to justify myself purchasing this steel beauty.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Razvan Radu (Apr 23, 2014)

Shogun007 said:


> I have this black. Am I wrong if I like also the stainless steel SBBN031?
> I just trying to justify myself purchasing this steel beauty.
> 
> 
> ...


I have this steel. And no, I am not wrong in liking the ninja.... and yes, is justified purchasing an all black beauty 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Put my 033 on the SNE535 green strap, love it


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Red PeeKay said:


> Which model is this one... very nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


It's the SNE537 from the Prospex Street Series.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

SBBN 025
Barton Elite Silicone strap


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Yep


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

This beast is surprisingly lightweight. I was initially unsure about it because of the glossy bezel but now I'm 100% convinced it was worth the wait.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Razvan Radu (Apr 23, 2014)

Perfect beach watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



mms said:


> View attachment 14271575
> 
> Marcelo
> _______________


Looks great Marcelo. The Black Tuna.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



MeWatchYou said:


> Looks great Marcelo. The Black Tuna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yours too my friend !!!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> This beast is surprisingly lightweight. I was initially unsure about it because of the glossy bezel but now I'm 100% convinced it was worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very, very nice, congratulations George, !!!


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

love my Blue Saturday


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

The Emperor on a new Uncle Seiko GL831









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

mms said:


> Very, very nice, congratulations George, !!!


Thanks buddy, I've been bonding with it to the point I wear it to bed, I have never done this before with tunas 

Taken just before I went to bed, please excuse the wrong date.










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

GTR83 said:


> Thanks buddy, I've been bonding with it to the point I wear it to bed, I have never done this before with tunas
> 
> Taken just before I went to bed, please excuse the wrong date.
> 
> ...


Enjoy! It is a beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

rcorreale said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's such a killer combo 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## JMSP1992 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



MeWatchYou said:


> The Emperor on a new Uncle Seiko GL831
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking about trying to acquire an SBDX013 or SBDX014 by the end of the years, even though they'd be cartoonishly large on my wrists. Love the the US strap you've got on your Emperor! How long have you had it?


----------



## JMSP1992 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

x double post x


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



JMSP1992 said:


> I'm thinking about trying to acquire an SBDX013 or SBDX014 by the end of the years, even though they'd be cartoonishly large on my wrists. Love the the US strap you've got on your Emperor! How long have you had it?


Thanks! I've had the Emperor about 5 months. My wrist is a little over 7".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Another one a little over 7" here










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Bit of nearly all black Tuna with my modded SBBN035 today


----------



## Razvan Radu (Apr 23, 2014)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*










Good to have a tuna back on the wrist.... has anyone else experienced the black paint scraping off? I rubbed a bit the 45min marker (thought it had some dirt on it) with a wet (with water) cotton bud and the paint came off...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Razvan Radu said:


> Good to have a tuna back on the wrist.... has anyone else experienced the black paint scraping off? I rubbed a bit the 45min marker (thought it had some dirt on it) with a wet (with water) cotton bud and the paint came off...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good!
I think it's fairly common to see some lost black marking from the SBBN007s. I've still got all my posts but I'm missing some dots at this point:


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Reacquired this gem yesterday ....


----------



## Concon (Apr 9, 2019)

Uoh ~


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Not so sure about this combo. Yay or nay? Previously the watch lives on a US GL831.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks good George, if you like it, wear it Brother.
Mike


----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Razvan Radu said:


> Good to have a tuna back on the wrist.... has anyone else experienced the black paint scraping off? I rubbed a bit the 45min marker (thought it had some dirt on it) with a wet (with water) cotton bud and the paint came off...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The black paint (35 minute marker on bezel) isn't all that has fallen off my SBBN007. Today the crown fell off when I was trying to set the time.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

GTR83 said:


> Not so sure about this combo. Yay or nay? Previously the watch lives on a US GL831.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it looks good and I'm fussy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SBBN033 On New Watchgecko bracelet, These are going for £18 at the moment in a Sale.
These are similar to SC Endmill .


----------



## Concon (Apr 9, 2019)

Uoh ~


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Some more pics of the SBDB009. Boy I love this watch.










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________________


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

The more time I spend with this, the more I like it.

Applied logo
Brushed hands
Signed crown
Kanji wheel
Torch like lume

Special thanks to Erika for the strap!


----------



## TheHulkD (Jun 12, 2018)

Finally pulled the trigger. My new to me Tuna









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Pool time









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

For those still hemming and hawing over getting the SBDX014 









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Fooling around with my phone's camera










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

New to me SBBN017. Loving this watch and it's been on my wrist for the last week. I put it on a DAL1BP as I prefer the vented ends rather than chunky ridges of the original silicone rubber. Something to accompany my SNE498 Solar Lite, which is awesome in its own way too. My 2 piece tuna collection is now complete 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



vlke said:


> New to me SBBN017. Loving this watch and it's been on my wrist for the last week. I put it on a DAL1BP as I prefer the vented ends rather than chunky ridges of the original silicone rubber. Something to accompany my SNE498 Solar Lite, which is awesome in its own way too. My 2 piece tuna collection is now complete
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great match. I like wearing mine with that strap or the vintage tropic.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Concon (Apr 9, 2019)

Uoh ~


----------



## JMSP1992 (Apr 4, 2014)

That Darth collection is so insane.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Concon (Apr 9, 2019)

Uoh ~


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

I have not had this one out for awhile....


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Deepdrawer Desk-dweller










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## hhernandez (Jul 23, 2018)

I just recently got the SBBN031 and am loving it!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I replaced the stock bracelet with this one. I love its fluidity, its smaller clasp. It's super comfy! :-!


----------



## perilei (Mar 25, 2017)

My SBBN031. For trips when i dont want to use my Rolex or Omega. 
It´s fantastic. I might use it 20-30 days every year. But it is worth it!!


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SBBN033 Back on Super Oyster


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Early morning shot, still practicing









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

1978 GL831






















Marcelo
______________


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

031 on a Z-22....


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Another pic for the X2 bonus page>>>


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

Great pics everyone. Decided to put the Sbbn017 back on the original strap with the curved ridges.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

mms said:


> 1978 GL831
> 
> View attachment 14301041
> 
> ...


That's a fine watch.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The Darth....on duty today!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

konners said:


> That's a fine watch.


Thank you very much .


----------



## Mister X (May 31, 2017)

Fish for Friday! Heading to the waterfront with the Tuna to get some tuna.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Another attempt at wearing a bracelet on a tuna... We'll see how it goes....


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

nolte said:


> Another attempt at wearing a bracelet on a tuna... We'll see how it goes....


I liked it !
Very beautiful.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

nolte said:


> Another attempt at wearing a bracelet on a tuna... We'll see how it goes....


Looks good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hey Gang,

I'm considering an upgrade of the stock crystal and looking for recommendations on brand, domed or double and a qualified modder...all help is much appreciated.


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

Duplicate sorry


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello from Greece guys!!

Tuna 017 and iso...










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

7549-7010


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Threw a ceramic DLW bezel for my skx onto my tuna. It's growing on me but I'm not too sure about the raised pip (may grind it off)


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

kriiiss said:


> Threw a ceramic DLW bezel for my skx onto my tuna. It's growing on me but I'm not too sure about the raised pip (may grind it off)
> View attachment 14309855


It's interesting that SKX inserts fit the 300m tunas, might create an SBBN015 from my SBBN017 at some point if I get bored with its banged up look.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Took the Tuna on a little camping trip b-)


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> It's interesting that SKX inserts fit the 300m tunas, might create an SBBN015 from my SBBN017 at some point if I get bored with its banged up look.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


I was surprised too. I found out by scrolling through instagram where someone put a LCBI SKX007 insert onto his SBBN035. I had a ghost bezel on my tuna for a while but wanted to switch it up. Keep in mind that the bezel itself where the insert seats is very narrow. It goes Bezel>Bezel mounting plate>Stick insert onto mounting plate>Mount plate onto bezel then reinstall.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

This is an SKX bezel insert on an SBBN007 just to switch things up from time to time. It wears it's OEM stainless insert sometimes as well...


----------



## Nmishkin (Aug 12, 2018)

Cars and coffee with the tuna. If only the car were mine, lol


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Badass SD Tuna - now to locate a Z22 or MM Waffle for it!









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Doesn't get old even it is









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> Badass SD Tuna - now to locate a Z22 or MM Waffle for it![/IMG]


Looks good!
I like the W.Jean MM-style 22mm waffles on both the SD tuna and the darth FWIW. I have a black one and a grey one. I think he has a special if you email him where you can get a couple of them for not much more than the list price for one.

They're maybe a little bit stiffer than the mm300 OEM rubber strap but I saw no need to boil them or anything.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

nolte said:


> Looks good!
> I like the W.Jean MM-style 22mm waffles on both the SD tuna and the darth FWIW. I have a black one and a grey one. I think he has a special if you email him where you can get a couple of them for not much more than the list price for one.
> 
> They're maybe a little bit stiffer than the mm300 OEM rubber strap but I saw no need to boil them or anything.


Thanks for the tip nolte! Would you say it's about as stiff as the vintage tropic straps?

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> Thanks for the tip nolte! Would you say it's about as stiff as the vintage tropic straps?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


I don't think so... I don't have one of them but I've handled them. I think it's pretty close to the mm300 strap as far as actual feel... it just doesn't give quite as much. Still pretty close.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Same movement&#8230; Different personalities


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

nolte said:


> I don't think so... I don't have one of them but I've handled them. I think it's pretty close to the mm300 strap as far as actual feel... it just doesn't give quite as much. Still pretty close.


Is that some kind of nylon strap? Looks great!

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> Is that some kind of nylon strap? Looks great!


Thanks! It's a green Helm canvas. 
They've got good canvas straps for the price.


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Still one of my faves, this time on a Toxic 3 ring zulu


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SBBN033, back on BOR , Love this watch , It deserves to be worn more often :-!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

It looks good on that BOR too, trameline!


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Thanks nolte


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

nolte said:


> It looks good on that BOR too, trameline!


Thanks nolte


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

DP


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



MeWatchYou said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Watch my friend !!!


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



mms said:


> Nice Watch my friend !!!


Obrigado meu amigo! You know I've been looking for one for a while now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth SBBN025 on Barton Elite Silicone Quick Release Band in Smoke Grey Top / Black Bottom.
My new favourite silicone band along with Scurfa (20mm only) and Isofrane.

Isofrane was my first buy and a perfect product in itself, did not think I would need any more rubber/silicone bands as I don't wear them too often, or so I reasoned with myself. Damn this addiction 

A few things about this Barton that I liked:

- Quick release spring bar : this should be standard in all straps now, whether it is rubber, canvas, leather, 2 piece nylon.... a god-send for watches like Darth which has no drilled lug holes (another feature that should be standard on ALL sport watches).
- comes in two lengths so covers almost all wrist sizes
- no smell (vanilla or anything else) whatsoever
- does not attract any lint on the silicone
- super comfortable, even in tropical (hot and humid) weather of Singapore 
- protrusion on the inner side of the 2nd keeper which locks into the notch on the strap and keeps everything in place.
- two different colours (top and bottom) creates some funky combinations.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

shahtirthak said:


> Darth SBBN025 on Barton Elite Silicone Quick Release Band in Smoke Grey Top / Black Bottom.
> My new favourite silicone band along with Scurfa (20mm only) and Isofrane.
> 
> Isofrane was my first buy and a perfect product in itself, did not think I would need any more rubber/silicone bands as I don't wear them too often, or so I reasoned with myself. Damn this addiction
> ...


I take it the strap is not as much of a dust magnet as the Seiko silicones? Looking great.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

My Seiko silicones still dont grab dust.
They don't get heavy wear but a fair amount and and they're several years old.
I've always thought it interesting how some people have a problem with that and others reply that they do not.
I have no idea what it could be. Maybe average humidity in air maybe something else static idk but my Seiko silicone straps don't seem (to me) to collect dust.
Come to think of it I don't think I've ever had a rubber strap collect much dust. Maybe I just don't notice? I'd think I would!

MWY: that is an awesome tuna!


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> I take it the strap is not as much of a dust magnet as the Seiko silicones? Looking great.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


No, it's not a dust magnet.

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

shahtirhak I think I'm gonna have to order one of those. I've had my eye on them. Looks good!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

nolte said:


> My Seiko silicones still dont grab dust.
> They don't get heavy wear but a fair amount and and they're several years old.
> I've always thought it interesting how some people have a problem with that and others reply that they do not.
> I have no idea what it could be. Maybe average humidity in air maybe something else static idk but my Seiko silicone straps don't seem (to me) to collect dust.
> ...


Well it really depends on the environment one wears them in, I live in a country with a very polluted air, that might explain it lol. Still enjoy wearing them because of the comfort.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Two different flavors of tuna... One is spicy and the other is salty









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

^My school of tuna's....kinda. Uncle Seiko seems to love issuing lots of special editions. Wish he would do a nice chunky bronze Tuna. This will have to do. Gotta be happy with the accuracy, only lost about 5 sec over the week.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Red PeeKay said:


> ^My school of tuna's....kinda. Uncle Seiko seems to love issuing lots of special editions. Wish he would do a nice chunky bronze Tuna. This will have to do. Gotta be happy with the accuracy, only lost about 5 sec over the week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent pair !!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

50th Anniversary of the landing tomorrow >--> Golden Tuna .... Historical Design!


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth SBBN025 on Barton Elite Silicone in Army Green....another perfect match for the tuna. The green of the strap matches well with the lume.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

Here are mine, the only two that I have at the moment :










I put the solar lite on a heavy duty blacked out nylon Zulu to subdue the gold.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

shahtirthak said:


> Darth SBBN025 on Barton Elite Silicone in Army Green....another perfect match for the tuna. The green of the strap matches well with the lume.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that watch taking your blood pressure?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

clyde_frog said:


> Is that watch taking your blood pressure?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Haha...I do like a snug fit on the wrist !!

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Ha, same here. Squeeze em down tight so they don't move around. Wear all my watches like this.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Double


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Wearing this one today unless the cat claims it:


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Golden Tuna


----------



## mat76 (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Black Tuna Sunday...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



wemedge said:


> Wearing this one today unless the cat claims it:
> 
> View attachment 14324455


You're playing with fire! You do realise that cats love tuna?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
____________________


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)

New arrival but I love it already!


----------



## Concon (Apr 9, 2019)

Uoh ~

Custom contents of SBBN025 are as follows
・Bezel SBBN013 bezel ageing
・Shroud screw titanium screw

SBBN035 is
・Shroud SBBN031 Shroud
・Shroud screw titanium screw

SBBN035 is
・Shroud SBBN033 Shroud
・Shroud screw titanium screw

SBBN033 is
・Shroud SBBN035 Shroud
・Shroud screw titanium screw


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Gdzie zakupieś całuny?


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

ulfur said:


> Gdzie zakupieś całuny?


Where did you buy the shrouds


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

ripper said:


> New arrival but I love it already!


Amazing photos - very nice!!! Congrats!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## johnnybegud (Apr 27, 2019)

Most likely the last time I wear this baby. Offloading it to fund for another watch. Gonna miss it so much.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

johnnybegud said:


> Most likely the last time I wear this baby. Offloading it to fund for another watch. Gonna miss it so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot! Mine is currently pending funds right now. They are amazing watches though.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TCWU (Jun 25, 2019)

any one knows how long the Seiko silicon band will last in average?
thanks!


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I hope the OEM silicone band would last at least 3 years.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)

After selling off a SD Tuna to help fund a Submariner a year or so ago... I know, I know, but it was my first dream watch... I’m glad to be back in the Tuna game with the arrival of the 033!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

MiDirtyBastard said:


> After selling off a SD Tuna to help fund a Submariner a year or so ago... I know, I know, but it was my first dream watch... I'm glad to be back in the Tuna game with the arrival of the 033!


Don't feel badly!
I think quite a few people sell their SD tuna. As awesome as it is I think most people just don't want to justify the funds it ties up for the wrist time it gets. Pretty much everyone that sells it still gives it it's due props.... =]

Nice 033...


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

kamonjj said:


> Great shot! Mine is currently pending funds right now. They are amazing watches though.


I knew yours would go quick.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
___________________


----------



## ExplorerTwo (Jul 17, 2014)

MiDirtyBastard said:


> After selling off a SD Tuna to help fund a Submariner a year or so ago... I know, I know, but it was my first dream watch... I'm glad to be back in the Tuna game with the arrival of the 033!


Interesting.....I just sold off my Sub and have suddenly discovered the wonderful world of the Seiko Tuna. Just bought a marine master with some of the proceeds from the sub......I must say, i'm not missing the sub...


----------



## ExplorerTwo (Jul 17, 2014)

MiDirtyBastard said:


> After selling off a SD Tuna to help fund a Submariner a year or so ago... I know, I know, but it was my first dream watch... I'm glad to be back in the Tuna game with the arrival of the 033!


Interesting.....I just sold off my Sub and have suddenly discovered the wonderful world of the Seiko Tuna. Just bought a marine master with some of the proceeds from the sub......I must say, i'm not missing the sub...


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Black Tuna Thursday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikoman11 (Jan 3, 2018)

I got this one (sbbn027) a while back and gave the ninja tuna (sbbn035) to my son.


----------



## Seikoman11 (Jan 3, 2018)

I got this one (sbbn027) a while back and gave the ninja tuna (sbbn035) to my son.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

dbl post


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Never cared too much for the Tuna until I recently got bit by the Tuna bug...


----------



## ExplorerTwo (Jul 17, 2014)

Happy Friday !



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

A little industrial touch










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

A bit of fooling around in Snapseed










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Have a great weekend everyone!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*+1







*


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Black on Black

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



ulfur said:


> Gdzie zakupieś całuny?


Asa nimo gipalit ang shroud?


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Sunset with the Tuna b-)


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Every few months I take another measurement on my tuna. With a little variability (in part, no doubt, to my reaction speed), it is exceptionally accurate. Such a cool piece.

Most recent reading: +8.03s/yr


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Evening Tuna


----------



## ExplorerTwo (Jul 17, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



cave diver said:


> Every few months I take another measurement on my tuna. With a little variability (in part, no doubt, to my reaction speed), it is exceptionally accurate. Such a cool piece.
> 
> Most recent reading: +8.03s/yr
> 
> ...


Having recently bought my Tuna 2 weeks ago I am similarly curious about its accuracy. Here's my question....aren't all standard quartz rated at plus minus 15s per month ? The tuna has the same. What's makes it so special from an accuracy standpoint. Sorry I've lived with automatics for the past 30 years...so am just coming up to speed on quartz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*Emperor Tuna out to dinner on Galveston Bay >>>







*


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



ExplorerTwo said:


> Having recently bought my Tuna 2 weeks ago I am similarly curious about its accuracy. Here's my question....aren't all standard quartz rated at plus minus 15s per month ? The tuna has the same. What's makes it so special from an accuracy standpoint. Sorry I've lived with automatics for the past 30 years...so am just coming up to speed on quartz.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I'm not telling anyone else that they need to be excited about the 7C46 movement, but I've been pretty well convinced (look here for more: https://www.google.com/amp/s/forums...akes-7c46-superior-movement-439547.html?amp=1).

And, regarding the accuracy, I'm impressed with the technology involved with sustaining stand-alone accuracy (ie, not radio controlled), such as from HAQ movements (<10s/yr, https://wornandwound.com/guide-to-high-accuracy-quartz-haq-watches/ ), which is especially relevant given the talk of stopping the radio towers. For me, the fact that Seiko not only invented the quartz movement, but also produced a super tough dive ready quartz movement that often meets modern HAQ standards in the 80s (https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/the-seiko-tuna-collectors-guide#heading21) is pretty cool.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

No expert on watch movements here but the 300m tuna's accuracy of +/- 15 secs per month is fully acceptable to me.

But today I'm wearing something less accurate, have a great Sunday folks.










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ExplorerTwo (Jul 17, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



cave diver said:


> Well, I'm not telling anyone else that they need to be excited about the 7C46 movement, but I've been pretty well convinced (look here for more: https://www.google.com/amp/s/forums...akes-7c46-superior-movement-439547.html?amp=1).
> 
> And, regarding the accuracy, I'm impressed with the technology involved with sustaining stand-alone accuracy (ie, not radio controlled), such as from HAQ movements (<10s/yr, https://wornandwound.com/guide-to-high-accuracy-quartz-haq-watches/ ), which is especially relevant given the talk of stopping the radio towers. For me, the fact that Seiko not only invented the quartz movement, but also produced a super tough dive ready quartz movement that often meets modern HAQ standards in the 80s (https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/the-seiko-tuna-collectors-guide#heading21) is pretty cool.


Thank you for this info! I have the SBBN031. I am wondering if the anti magnetic properties extend to this lower end model as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Also, if the standard quartz accuracy is +/- 15s per MONTH, then yeah, +8s per YEAR is friggin awesome...imho.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



ExplorerTwo said:


> Thank you for this info! I have the SBBN031. I am wondering if the anti magnetic properties extend to this lower end model as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same movement, so, YES. That's another reason I think the 7c46 is pretty great, they haven't touched it since 1986 because it's still a top-tier (or close to it) movement. The Seiko 9F and spring drives have surpassed it, I think, but those are recent and wildly expensive movements.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExplorerTwo (Jul 17, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



cave diver said:


> Well, I'm not telling anyone else that they need to be excited about the 7C46 movement, but I've been pretty well convinced (look here for more: https://www.google.com/amp/s/forums...akes-7c46-superior-movement-439547.html?amp=1).
> 
> And, regarding the accuracy, I'm impressed with the technology involved with sustaining stand-alone accuracy (ie, not radio controlled), such as from HAQ movements (<10s/yr, https://wornandwound.com/guide-to-high-accuracy-quartz-haq-watches/ ), which is especially relevant given the talk of stopping the radio towers. For me, the fact that Seiko not only invented the quartz movement, but also produced a super tough dive ready quartz movement that often meets modern HAQ standards in the 80s (https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/the-seiko-tuna-collectors-guide#heading21) is pretty cool.


Just reread this post again. What's with this about stopping the radio towers ? I am about to pull the trigger on a gShock mrg and any clarity would be much appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



ExplorerTwo said:


> Just reread this post again. What's with this about stopping the radio towers ? I am about to pull the trigger on a gShock mrg and any clarity would be much appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I though I put the link in there, but I guess I messed it up. It was a big story this time last year but I never heard what happened in the end... here's one of the stories: https://swling.com/blog/2018/08/syn...final-tock-time-may-no-longer-be-synchronous/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExplorerTwo (Jul 17, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



cave diver said:


> I though I put the link in there, but I guess I messed it up. It was a big story this time last year but I never heard what happened in the end... here's one of the stories: https://swling.com/blog/2018/08/syn...final-tock-time-may-no-longer-be-synchronous/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok thanks. Appreciate the info. I think I'm still good to go. This only affects the US radio station and not the others in japan China and Europe( I don't live in the US).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExplorerTwo (Jul 17, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



cave diver said:


> Also, if the standard quartz accuracy is +/- 15s per MONTH, then yeah, +8s per YEAR is friggin awesome...imho.


Yes I sure hope I'll get this level of accuracy one year from now. I can say though that I am really enjoying quartz accuracy over an automatic. Quite liberating I must say to not worry if ones automatic is keeping time or under wound....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Vacation tuna









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello guys










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah I know.... A Tuna wanna be, maybe a sardine... but a damn good looking bronze Tuna homage... and the beer tastes damn good.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

A beech day. OEM silicon strap fits nicely over a wetsuit.


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Just came in today! Got my first Tuna in May, so I should be good for now.























Cheers,
Pat


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Hiked up to an alpine lake to cool off with the Tuna today b-)


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

It's an addiction ;-)

Latest delivery...









Started with this a few years ago...









Also got a darth one... :-!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

London006 said:


> It's an addiction ;-)
> 
> Latest delivery...
> 
> ...


Very crisp pictures - I like your SBBN017 on SBBN015 bracelet combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Quick pic of the new arrival










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

GTR83 said:


> Quick pic of the new arrival
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best of tunas... Good job!!

Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

batman1345 said:


> The best of tunas... Good job!!
> 
> Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks batman1345. Never knew I'd ever have the chance to own it but one came out of the blue!

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

I kick myself for selling this one a few years ago, it certainly was a beast.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Serious desk diving today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> Quick pic of the new arrival


Fantastic!!! Congratulations on acquiring the Emperor Tuna 011! Definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

New arrival: '83 7549-7010


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



rcorreale said:


> Serious desk diving today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice, but I must say that if I had a wrist like yours I would get a bigger 1000m tuna FAST. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



cave diver said:


> Looks nice, but I must say that if I had a wrist like yours I would get a bigger 1000m tuna FAST.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the picture is deceiving, my wrist is only 7".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Archangel FX said:


> Fantastic!!! Congratulations on acquiring the Emperor Tuna 011! Definitely one of my favorites.


Thank you! And to make it even better it looks like new, too. I also like the strap that it came on (mine is on the right).










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



rcorreale said:


> I think the picture is deceiving, my wrist is only 7".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll say! My wrist is 7.25 and my sbbn007 is about as big as I can go. Maybe the black bezel is having a visual shrinking effect too.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



cave diver said:


> I'll say! My wrist is 7.25 and my sbbn007 is about as big as I can go. Maybe the black bezel is having a visual shrinking effect too.


Could be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Trying out an SKX-style strap in 22mm for the black emperor. I forgot which watch the strap came from originally, but it is an OEM Seiko strap. I think it looks good since it has a black buckle. Despite being rock hard, the strap notches seem to be different in arrangement compared to actual SKX straps since I can wear this one comfortably. But now the watch won't rest flat on a desk!










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

7549-7010 on my wrist today!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

kwcross said:


> 7549-7010 on my wrist today!


Lovely piece in reasonably good condition!

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

@work today with my 033


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Ptern said:


> View attachment 14356273
> 
> @work today with my 033


What kind of nato is that? I like the shape of the keeper!

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Thanks, it's a ToxicNato.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Reporting for duty!

Such an amazing piece of engineering by Seiko.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

I’ll be in the sea later with this one


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

A little gold today!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Very, very nice George !
Cheers
Marcelo


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> Reporting for duty!
> 
> Such an amazing piece of engineering by Seiko.


Between your two Emperors, are you developing a preference?


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Archangel FX said:


> Between your two Emperors, are you developing a preference?


It's difficult to say honestly. Pardon me for the car analogy but the 011 is like an early 2000s Toyota Land Cruiser and the 014 is a 2010s one. They're both equally reliable and will easily outlast the owner in the bush, but one looks like a classic and the other more luxurious. Still if you're a car guy you will learn to appreciate both since they are equally valid testaments to Japanese engineering.

I've been lusting after the 011 for more than 5 years and I originally got the 014 because a 011 in good condition and reasonable price was very hard to find. But now that I have the two, I don't think I will ever let either of these go. If I got the money I would have done the same with the two Land Cruisers I mentioned above. Now that I have put the 011 on the rock hard SKX strap and kept the 014 on its very comfy stock silicone strap, I can have two very different wearing experiences with what is basically the same bada$$ watch 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

ripper said:


>


Fantastic pics, wow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Best time of the day....


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

nolte said:


> Best time of the day....


Fantastic pic!

I just noticed that the spring drive tuna does not have drilled lug holes, did you use the pliers-style tool to remove the strap?

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Tuna at work with me tonight









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Blackout Day, literally since we have been under a power outage for the whole island today









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

ET Day!


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

GTR83 said:


> Fantastic pic!
> 
> I just noticed that the spring drive tuna does not have drilled lug holes, did you use the pliers-style tool to remove the strap?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


not directed at me but I own a SD tuna and change straps on them so maybe I can answer...

personally just use a regular sprig bar tool. you slightly move the strap over to make space for the spring bar tool to wedge in to grab hold of the bars, just like you would changing straps on any other watch.

some people seem to have hard time with Seiko thick spring bars but I find them the same as regular spring bars far as working them on/off.


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

double post... for some reason...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mainspring13 said:


> not directed at me but I own a SD tuna and change straps on them so maybe I can answer...
> 
> personally just use a regular sprig bar tool. you slightly move the strap over to make space for the spring bar tool to wedge in to grab hold of the bars, just like you would changing straps on any other watch.
> 
> some people seem to have hard time with Seiko thick spring bars but I find them the same as regular spring bars far as working them on/off.


Same... my Spring Drive is often on a PVD strapcode or hex'd oyster, and have never had any issues get the spring bar out when going back to rubber or leather....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mainspring13 said:


> not directed at me but I own a SD tuna and change straps on them so maybe I can answer...
> 
> personally just use a regular sprig bar tool. you slightly move the strap over to make space for the spring bar tool to wedge in to grab hold of the bars, just like you would changing straps on any other watch.
> 
> some people seem to have hard time with Seiko thick spring bars but I find them the same as regular spring bars far as working them on/off.


Same... my Spring Drive is often on a PVD strapcode or hex'd oyster, and have never had any issues get the spring bar out when going back to rubber or leather....


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Finally managed to get back online. The blackout lasted for 9.5 hours for basically half of Java Island. Maddog1970 and Mainspring13, thanks for your answers. I did successfully switch around straps on my S23626 a few times but I'm scared of doing it on the SD for some reason. Probably because it's still pristine.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

So I really liked the Blacked out spring drive LX when it bowed and I've seen them showing up at the usual places - wow that price! - and had even started to figure out what would need to go in order to fund one....

Then I thought to myself, well do I really need/use GMT?......seldom if ever.....

Then I looked in my watch box, and there sat my blacked out spring drive!

Yeah.....


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Maddog1970 said:


> So I really liked the Blacked out spring drive LX when it bowed and I've seen them showing up at the usual places - wow that price! - and had even started to figure out what would need to go in order to fund one....
> 
> Then I thought to myself, well do I really need/use GMT?......seldom if ever.....
> 
> ...


Makes me think of an old quote - you don't know what you've got until it's gone  
Might as well ask here, do the SD tunas take the 21.5mm or the 22mm Strapcode bracelets?

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> Makes me think of an old quote - you don't know what you've got until it's gone
> Might as well ask here, do the SD tunas take the 21.5mm or the 22mm Strapcode bracelets?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


So true....

....and while that is a 21.5mm hex'd, the 22mm regular oyster and engineer both fit......


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Tuna 033!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> Fantastic pic!
> 
> I just noticed that the spring drive tuna does not have drilled lug holes, did you use the pliers-style tool to remove the strap?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Like the other guys have said I just use a regular forked-end bar tool. =)


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

Blue waffle or black tropic?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Norm S said:


> Blue waffle or black tropic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like both, but how about a black waffle?

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Archangel FX said:


> View attachment 14367275


What a coincidence 










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Double post...


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

GTR83 said:


> I like both, but how about a black waffle?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Maaaaan I have too many straps. Probably like everyone else here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

My cousin just sent me this pic from Japan, seems like I just got poorer.










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

New bracelets arrived this morning. ;-)


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^

What spring bars did you use for this bracelet on your Tuna ?

OOOOOps I see them now in your Pics :-s
.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

trameline said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> What spring bars did you use for this bracelet on your Tuna ?
> OOOOOps I see them now in your Pics :-s
> .


Yes I am using the spring bars that come with the bracelet. They are not fat spring bars, but they work. ;-)
I must say the price £18 is very competitive. Before finding this I was considering strapcode bracelets. I am glad that I did not buy a strapcode.
The bracelet is of very good quality. I also love the clasp. It's not as bulky as the original seiko clasp :-!


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Rosenbloom said:


> Yes I am using the spring bars that come with the bracelet. They are not fat spring bars, but they work. ;-)
> I must say the price £18 is very competitive. Before finding this I was considering strapcode bracelets. I am glad that I did not buy a strapcode.
> The bracelet is of very good quality. I also love the clasp. It's not as bulky as the original seiko clasp :-!


Yes I bought one of the WATCHGECKO bracelets that were on offer for only £18 , found it to
be of very good Quality and as you mentioned the clasp is very nice,
They sell spring bars that are not as fat as the 2.5 spring bars ,in fact they are 2.0 with the correct 1.1 tips for Seiko Lugs.

I drilled out the end links on my bracelet to fit these spring bars , was a very easy task


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Fun with the Golden ET today..


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Two sides of Seiko.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> Two sides of Seiko.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my favourite spring-drive diver. New watch? can see the plastic not removed


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

harrisc said:


> That's my favourite spring-drive diver. New watch? can see the plastic not removed


The SBDB009 is new to me, I only got it last month and haven't bothered to remove the plastic since I want to keep the strap keeper in a good condition for as long as possible. I suspect the plastic will just fall off on its own sooner or later 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> The SBDB009 is new to me, I only got it last month and haven't bothered to remove the plastic since I want to keep the strap keeper in a good condition for as long as possible. I suspect the plastic will just fall off on its own sooner or later
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch. Wear it in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Splash of colour on my fave (non-emporer) Tuna of them all....SBDB013


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

It was a good day to go splashing around!!


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

Desk diving today ....








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmishkin (Aug 12, 2018)

My favorite travel watch! That haziness on the crystal is from stepping out of the air conditioned mall to the 115*outside.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Felt like dumping some photos I made of the Black ET I wore while cleaning the house this morning, so here they are.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

.... And some Lume


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Emperor Tuna


----------



## prabuwangi (Mar 31, 2016)

Mini tuna on duty this week


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Switched to this to give the recent arrival a well deserved break.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Janusii (Apr 18, 2016)

compartir imagenes


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Tuna on Mt. Rainier b-)


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Perfectly imperfect.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

The SBBN031 is my pick for today. Random Rob made a YouTube video about it speculating that it might be the best quartz dive watch, period - well to me that crown is held by the SBBN015, but I kind of agree with him. I recently missed out on an SBBN015 in good condition because I bought the SLA033 - well, I simply have to make more money I guess 









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Has anyone ever opened up a spring drive tuna to see what the movement's finishing is like?









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## canni01 (Oct 13, 2016)

It's amazing to me, as I first got into watches I was almost repulsed by the Tuna's design.. But as time goes on it really grows on you.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

canni01 said:


> It's amazing to me, as I first got into watches I was almost repulsed by the Tuna's design.. But as time goes on it really grows on you.


I was in the same boat, I used to think if we're looking for tough watches then why not just go for G-Shocks. But after living with a loaner for a few weeks early this year, a few short months later I ended up with 6 "real" tunas and 3 solar tunas.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

The first 8L35 to come into my collection, when I got it I didn't think I'll end up with three (SBDX014, SBDX011, SLA033). Seikos are dangerous.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ExplorerTwo (Jul 17, 2014)

GTR83 said:


> The SBBN031 is my pick for today. Random Rob made a YouTube video about it speculating that it might be the best quartz dive watch, period - well to me that crown is held by the SBBN015, but I kind of agree with him. I recently missed out on an SBBN015 in good condition because I bought the SLA033 - well, I simply have to make more money I guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second this and bought it for my own birthday last month. I often cannot wait for sat as I love the blue colour in the day window.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

This is in my radar too. I have the sbbn017. Wanted a classic black bezel tuna. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Past two days with the Tuna b-)


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

Getting through this thread one page at a time . Im up to page 101


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ck716 (Nov 9, 2018)

I think I'm ready for a Darth Tuna. Tried my friend's SBBN015 recently and think it's an amazing watch. I prefer the older handset so I'm going to get an SBBN013.


----------



## ben265 (Feb 28, 2008)

SBBN033 on MN strap









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

The SBBN015 OEM bracelet finally arrived and I immediately installed it on my SBBN017. Side by side with the SBEX005, I realized the bracelets on the two watches have more than a few things in common. No wonder people kept saying the stock 015 bracelet is one of the best creations from Seiko. Very thick but very comfortable and it doesn't have the slight fragile feel the 031 bracelet has; this is not a knock on the SBBN031, that watch's bracelet is also one of the comfiest I've ever worn.

The 'grail tuna' project is finally complete.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

GTR83 said:


> The SBBN015 OEM bracelet finally arrived and I immediately installed it on my SBBN017. Side by side with the SBEX005, I realized the bracelets on the two watches have more than a few things in common. No wonder people kept saying the stock 015 bracelet is one of the best creations from Seiko. Very thick but very comfortable and it doesn't have the slight fragile feel the 031 bracelet has; this is not a knock on the SBBN031, that watch's bracelet is also one of the comfiest I've ever worn.
> 
> The 'grail tuna' project is finally complete.
> 
> ...


Congrats! It's an awesome bracelet and match for the 017. Love mine!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> Congrats! It's an awesome bracelet and match for the 017. Love mine!


Thanks, you were among the ones who inspired me!

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tongdaeng (Nov 13, 2009)

I admit I don't own this... yet... I was at a Seiko boutique recently and tried this beast on, a watch I have to say I used to think was hideous. But like so many before me, it grew on me to the point where I love it. 

A close friend is a serious wreck diver. His watch of choice (though I think its a backup when he dives) is a Spring Drive tuna. Once in a while he'll have that thing strapped on when we meet up, and over time I found myself really liking it... 

I know the size isn't much different, but I'm leaning towards the 300m - slightly thinner and less costly option. I'm not a diver myself but I love the look and would make a(nother) nice "beater" in the collection. I feel like using this thing without worrying about scratches and dings really is how it was meant to be.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Back to the good ol' 031 >>


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Tongdaeng said:


> I admit I don't own this... yet... I was at a Seiko boutique recently and tried this beast on, a watch I have to say I used to think was hideous. But like so many before me, it grew on me to the point where I love it.
> 
> A close friend is a serious wreck diver. His watch of choice (though I think its a backup when he dives) is a Spring Drive tuna. Once in a while he'll have that thing strapped on when we meet up, and over time I found myself really liking it...
> 
> I know the size isn't much different, but I'm leaning towards the 300m - slightly thinner and less costly option. I'm not a diver myself but I love the look and would make a(nother) nice "beater" in the collection. I feel like using this thing without worrying about scratches and dings really is how it was meant to be.


The main advantage of the 300m tunas IMHO is they look great on most bracelets - unlike the bigger tunas where they only look good with some bracelets and not so cohesive looking with others.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> The SBBN015 OEM bracelet finally arrived and I immediately installed it on my SBBN017. Side by side with the SBEX005, I realized the bracelets on the two watches have more than a few things in common. No wonder people kept saying the stock 015 bracelet is one of the best creations from Seiko. Very thick but very comfortable and it doesn't have the slight fragile feel the 031 bracelet has; this is not a knock on the SBBN031, that watch's bracelet is also one of the comfiest I've ever worn.
> 
> The 'grail tuna' project is finally complete.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


That SBEX is a monster. Didn't expect it to be so much larger than the tuna (altough, that one is actually rather compact).


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

CADirk said:


> That SBEX is a monster. Didn't expect it to be so much larger than the tuna (altough, that one is actually rather compact).


The 20mm thickness is what makes it so massive. But the lug to lug is actually very similar to the 1000m tunas. Here is a pic of the SBEX001 which shows how it hugs the wrist.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoboken309 (Jan 22, 2016)

Finally got my Tuna and loving it!


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

After a full day of the Arnie hogging wrist time finally the Emperor managed to dethrone it. Really glad to own both of these.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoboken309 (Jan 22, 2016)

Limited Edition Tuna


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



hoboken309 said:


> Limited Edition Tuna


An Omega Tuna! What strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

... and without Omega 3


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Gave this one some wrist time today.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoboken309 (Jan 22, 2016)

MeWatchYou said:


> hoboken309 said:
> 
> 
> > Limited Edition Tuna
> ...


 Cheapest Bond NATO I could find!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


>


From the keepers I guess that's an Alphasark nato?

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

GTR83 said:


> From the keepers I guess that's an Alphasark nato?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


No......early edition ToxicNato. He doesn't offer the bead blasted hardware now.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> No......early edition ToxicNato. He doesn't offer the bead blasted hardware now.


That's a shame since I've been considering getting some as an alternative to the stock bracelets/flat vent strap. Thanks!

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

GTR83 said:


> That's a shame since I've been considering getting some as an alternative to the stock bracelets/flat vent strap. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


His brushed hardware matches fine. All of my others I wear with this are brushed.


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

Had this from new for 7 years now. See post 212 page 22. I cannot believe this thread has 1050 pages. Shows just how popular these great watches are. https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/official-tuna-thread-455529-22.html


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________________


----------



## jlyc2 (May 26, 2011)

I hope Seiko never replace the marinemaster writing with the 'X' on the tunas...


----------



## milkham (Jun 18, 2018)

It's only a matter of time, they already did it with the Gundam anniversary Tunas


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Break time.......


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Have had my tuna since 2015. When setting the time recently I noticed that when turning the crown to move the hands I can feel backlash from the gears. Its almost like a vibrating sensation as if the gears arent meshing perfectly. Its very subtle and i dont get this on my automatic seikos. Can anyone else comment on if this is normal or not? The watch runs perfectly fine otherwise. Thanks!


----------



## Concon (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## mat76 (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Last pool day


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Thinking of selling these guys.

Anyone interest? PM if I need to move to sales forum I will. Just know that this is the right spot to announce it.

Moe









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Jonah81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Got me a new Tuna









Sent from my H8324 using Tapatalk


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

Tuna in the Rockies


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Degr8n8 said:


> Have had my tuna since 2015. When setting the time recently I noticed that when turning the crown to move the hands I can feel backlash from the gears. Its almost like a vibrating sensation as if the gears arent meshing perfectly. Its very subtle and i dont get this on my automatic seikos. Can anyone else comment on if this is normal or not? The watch runs perfectly fine otherwise. Thanks!


Not too sure but I've also had something similar happen on my older early 2010s Orient Prosat, turns out the crown threads had a lot of gunk on them.

Wearing the SD Tuna today. For some reason it always looks so big in pics, in real life the lugs do not have an overhang at all.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Concon (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## half-past none (Aug 5, 2013)

nobbylon said:


> Had this from new for 7 years now. See post 212 page 22. I cannot believe this thread has 1050 pages. Shows just how popular these great watches are. https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/official-tuna-thread-455529-22.html
> 
> View attachment 14436533


Is it still on the original battery?


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I think I'm getting thinner, the bigger tunas look so damn big on me now.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> I think I'm getting thinner, the bigger tunas look so damn big on me now.


That is part of the fun isn't it


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Archangel FX said:


> That is part of the fun isn't it
> 
> View attachment 14442731


Lol it certainly is. It's great to be able to appreciate both these giants and the much smaller 5eikos like the SNXS79 which I also own.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> Degr8n8 said:
> 
> 
> > Have had my tuna since 2015. When setting the time recently I noticed that when turning the crown to move the hands I can feel backlash from the gears. Its almost like a vibrating sensation as if the gears arent meshing perfectly. Its very subtle and i dont get this on my automatic seikos. Can anyone else comment on if this is normal or not? The watch runs perfectly fine otherwise. Thanks!
> ...


The crown threads are smooth as silk. The issue is when setting the time, I can feel backlash (slight vibration or grittiness) from the gears as the crown turns and the hands move. I rarely set the time and it something i only noticed recently on my quartz tuna. I appreciate the help!


----------



## Concon (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Friday Tuna!


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth at the zoo!









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

mms said:


> View attachment 14453305
> 
> Marcelo
> _______________


Is this a fake or mod? Why the 200m rating on the dial?


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Degr8n8 said:


> Is this a fake or mod? Why the 200m rating on the dial?


Obvious!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

#besttimeoftheday


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBDX014 Nite Shot!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Not too sure about this combo, although I quite like the look. And I've heard horror stories of the bracelet end link scratching the insides of the lugs/underside of the shroud. What do you all think?









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



GTR83 said:


> Not too sure about this combo, although I quite like the look.


It's hard to tell in pics on here how well the black pvd bracelets match the shroud finish on the black ceramic or SD tuna shrouds. That said I think they look good in pics and if strapcode will ever get a black endmill with a decent clasp on it back in stock I'm gonna give it a shot.

It looks good to me!



> And I've heard horror stories of the bracelet end link scratching the insides of the lugs/underside of the shroud. What do you all think?


I don't wring my hands about the insides of my lugs. ?


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



GTR83 said:


> Not too sure about this combo, although I quite like the look. And I've heard horror stories of the bracelet end link scratching the insides of the lugs/underside of the shroud. What do you all think?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Oh great, now the armoured watch has grown tank threads.

I've tried a strapcode/miltat engineer bracelet on my 300m tuna (the watch itself is a few grams lighter than the 1000m emperor) and it felt like a metal brik on my wrist, a thin MN strap or a nato is better for me.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm not really keen on the black metal bracelets, I have 3 I think, bought to go on my Tunas but none of them are on my Tunas anymore


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

jlyc2 said:


> I hope Seiko never replace the marinemaster writing with the 'X' on the tunas...


I think its just a matter of time. Get one while you can.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

Jonah81 said:


> Got me a new Tuna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a limted edition? Sharp.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

mauserfan said:


> Is that a limted edition? Sharp.


I think hes standing under a red umbrella.


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



GTR83 said:


> Not too sure about this combo, although I quite like the look. And I've heard horror stories of the bracelet end link scratching the insides of the lugs/underside of the shroud. What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like a rubber strap best for black Tunas but if you like it wear it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys, the SBDX011 finally got back to a Z22 gshock626 style. The blacked out tank treads have now moved on to the SNE498. In my opinion it kind of looks much more balanced/natural on that watch, maybe because its lugs are slightly protruding from under the shroud, much like the 300m tunas.

And today I got something else on... Been wearing this non-stop ever since I installed the new strap on it.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonah81 (Jan 3, 2009)

nolte said:


> I think hes standing under a red umbrella.


Correct. It's a SBBN031.

Sent from my H8324 using Tapatalk


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

Jonah81 said:


> Correct. It's a SBBN031.
> 
> Sent from my H8324 using Tapatalk


That would be a sharp color for a Tuna.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Why did I think tunas were ridiculous up until last week? Why did I think spending $1k on a quartz watch without sapphire was insane? 

Why did I just buy an SBBN031? Why is my wife going to kill me-Wait I know the answer to that one.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

basso4735 said:


> Why did I think tunas were ridiculous up until last week? Why did I think spending $1k on a quartz watch without sapphire was insane?
> 
> Why did I just buy an SBBN031? Why is my wife going to kill me-Wait I know the answer to that one.


The tuna design is quintessential Seiko diver design, I'd argue even more so than the 6105/6217/SKX and so on. There's a reason they went the literal extra mile underwater with the JAMSTEC submersible to showcase the depth resistance of a Darth Tuna and an Emperor Tuna.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turtle50 (Mar 5, 2013)

Darth Tuna - i have been wanting a brown leather thick band with a black buckle for my darth, any suggestions on where I might find a quality band? Thanks


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

The engineer bracelet looks suprisingly good on the SBDB009.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________________


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> The tuna design is quintessential Seiko diver design, I'd argue even more so than the 6105/6217/SKX and so on. There's a reason they went the literal extra mile underwater with the JAMSTEC submersible to showcase the depth resistance of a Darth Tuna and an Emperor Tuna.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That depth test was enough proof. Seiko doesn't go beyond the 1000m rating, complies with ISO6425 (add a 25% to the rating) and in a real world test environment they go up to 3 and 4.5 times the depth rating*, with a commercially (and not stupid expensive) available watch.

I did hope for a similar test with a 300m tuna, but you don't want to go from about 1000/1200m depth to 3500m with a broken watch in view.
However, the titanium tunas stopped at first because of the bending of the backside of the case, and steel is a lot less flexible than titanium. It's probably all dependent on the gaskets.

* and imploded crystals at about 5500m depth i think, saw some images on a french forum a while back about it.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Marcelo what is that thing?!


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

here is my tuna om zulu diver 284
my first quartz i think and im overjoyed with this watch
if you are thinking of buying one,do it


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Leather nato action....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

Crafter Blue on Tuna


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

mkeric1 said:


> here is my tuna om zulu diver 284
> my first quartz i think and im overjoyed with this watch
> if you are thinking of buying one,do it
> View attachment 14469445


The Zuludiver 284 seems to be the perfect alternative to Uncle Seiko's GL831.

Been fooling around with a cheap DIY light box.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Concon (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_63261 by Robert Copple, on Flickr

IMG_6327r by Robert Copple, on Flickr

IMG_6328 by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Sorry for the poor pics, wanted to share how the Emperor looks like with an Erika. It's surprisingly very comfortable and does not feel unbalanced at all. Really liking this strap.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBDX011 Morning & Nite >>







*


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Just a Tuna!


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Just in!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Ready for a 3 day rain event on the Gulf Coast...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Our "event" has been upgraded to Tropical Storm Imelda.... It literally formed right overhead >>. ET has it covered!


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

New to me canvas strap. I think it's very nice.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Day 2. This is my first tuna, I definitely get it now!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



basso4735 said:


> Day 2. This is my first tuna, I definitely get it now!


Now you see why we kept raving about this family of watches!

Wearing my big, black and bold piece (lol) for Tuna Thursday.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## prabuwangi (Mar 31, 2016)

5.50am


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

On a newly fitted Endmill bracelet with MM300 clasp


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

woodruffm said:


> On a newly fitted Endmill bracelet with MM300 clasp
> 
> View attachment 14484893


That's very nice! Mind sharing to us how you sourced an MM300 clasp?

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth on Kill Hubris x Crown & Buckle Lizard Camo Nato...









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> That's very nice! Mind sharing to us how you sourced an MM300 clasp?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


There's plenty of them around, just search for Seiko D1K6AM-BK00 and you should get quite a few results.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

woodruffm said:


> There's plenty of them around, just search for Seiko D1K6AM-BK00 and you should get quite a few results.


Thank you very much mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Have a great weekend, my fellow Tunatics!









- SBBN040 & Uncle Seiko GL831 -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi all,

Just got an Arnie and looking at a Tuna now, what’s the best starter model? Not looking to spend a huge amount just after a quality version to see how I like them?

Thanks all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Solar fieldmaster chrono tuna.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Pegasus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got an Arnie and looking at a Tuna now, what's the best starter model? Not looking to spend a huge amount just after a quality version to see how I like them?
> 
> ...


SBBN031, or if that is harder to find/doesn't really match your style then SBBN033/035.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

New blasted "radical" bezel fitted today, its certainly big at 50mm diameter


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Looking at the SNE498, is it considered a Tuna?

I’m new to the Seiko Tunas and just trying to gather more knowledge.

Thank all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Pegasus said:


> Looking at the SNE498, is it considered a Tuna?
> 
> I'm new to the Seiko Tunas and just trying to gather more knowledge.
> 
> ...


It's generally not considered a "real tuna" because of a couple of technical reasons.
- it doesn't have a monocoque case like the 1000m tunas
- it doesn't have an L-shaped gasket like the 300m, 600m and 1000m tunas

Both of the technical reasons above are related to saturation diving capability which was the whole reason Seiko created the first ever tuna. But nowadays it doesn't really matter. I own the SNE498 aka "gold solar tuna" and I like it too.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Love when Saturday rolls around.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

Up to page 150 on this thread. Anyone getting likes from 6 years ago dont sweat it its just me. My Darth here on a new Barton Elite. Got this guy second hand. Near mint except some scratches on the back plate


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Hiked up to an alpine lake with the Tuna b-)


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

On leather/denim combo









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Would someone mind posting the 033 rubber strap part #?

Tuna tax


----------



## CR15714N (Aug 6, 2019)

Howdy Folks!

I am trying to find a replacement crystal for the SBBN007 I purchased brand new from a Tokyo brick and mortar in about 2008. The Hardlex has a few deep scratches and I would like to upgrade to sapphire (double domed if possible, but not too fussy at this point!)

Also would probably need the gasket as well, and if memory serves correctly, the crystal gasket is an 'L' shaped affair specific to the platform?

I am having a heck of time trying to track anything down and the one I found on The Bay seems sketchy!

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks a ton!
Cristian

PS ...And if sapphire is no longer anywhere to be had, a source for the Hardlex unit would also be appreciated! 

My local Rolex AD certified watchmaker would be doing the work.


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

Yellow tuna evening









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

CR15714N said:


> Howdy Folks!
> 
> I am trying to find a replacement crystal for the SBBN007 I purchased brand new from a Tokyo brick and mortar in about 2008. The Hardlex has a few deep scratches and I would like to upgrade to sapphire (double domed if possible, but not too fussy at this point!)
> 
> ...


A quick look at the interwebs reveals that the sapphire crystal you need is a Crystaltimes CT007. They have various AR coating tints. 
The L-shaped gasket is a bit more difficult, but you can probably try to contact Dagaz or Yobokies. Failing that you will probably need to import one from Japan.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

Try Yobokies, his crystals are a perfect fit for sure (I have just ordered one for my SBBN037).

And I would take it to a certified SEIKO RSC...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Crystal Gasket is EZ3210B04

There are ones for sale on ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-TUNA...035-Glass-Gasket-EZ3210B04-1-Pc/123821921906?

You might as well also replace the case back gasket (0C3060B0A) and the crown gasket (0K0240B0A)


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

SO guys.... the time has come and I am ready to step further ahead in Tunas. After the solar baby tunas, I have been introduced to the SBBN037 (300m - blue) nad now I would like to get an 1000m quartz version. And here is my dilemma, as I have never seen one in real life: I don't know which one to buy, all those pictures are so strange on the internet.

I know I don't want the latest SBBN042 (1000m - golden), the full rose gold shroud is a big NO from me.
I am contemplating between the 025-027-029. I am not sure that a full black version would be interesting for me on the long run, hence rather the SBBN027 or SBBN029.

Any opinions from fellow owners?? Maybe specific pictures? How "shiny" is the shroud on the 029? I really don't know what to do....

Thanks for any feedback, keep up posting


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi all,

I’m looking at an SBBN033, looks really nice. Only slight concern is it’s new but not from an authorised seller so no Seiko guarantee.

I’m in the UK so they are difficult to get and this one is from a European seller so no huge tax and customs costs.

What are your thoughts? Anyone know of anywhere within the EU to get one with warranty otherwise?

Sorry for all the questions, thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Pegasus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking at an SBBN033, looks really nice. Only slight concern is it's new but not from an authorised seller so no Seiko guarantee.
> 
> ...


Gnomon watches or Seiya Japan? I'm not familiar with UK taxes so not sure on that question. I'm in the US but bought mine from an eBay seller in Japan. Not an AD but all good.


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Reeled in sbbn017 for 3rd rebuy in 8 years lol......









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

basso4735 said:


> Gnomon watches or Seiya Japan? I'm not familiar with UK taxes so not sure on that question. I'm in the US but bought mine from an eBay seller in Japan. Not an AD but all good.


Many thanks, by the time I pay VAT and customs it would put the price up massively to the UK, so annoying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

It's been a while since the last time I posted on this thread. I recently caught the tuna fever again, and managed to acquire THREE(!) solar tuna's just in the last 30 days to accompany my SBBN007. The SNE498 was a birthday gift from my wife last month, and this month I bought the only positive display digital tuna SBEP011 and a solar arnie SNJ025. The SNE and SNJ get so much wrist time nowadays.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



wtma said:


> It's been a while since the last time I posted on this thread. I recently caught the tuna fever again, and managed to acquire THREE(!) solar tuna's just in the last 30 days to accompany my SBBN007. The SNE498 was a birthday gift from my wife last month, and this month I bought the only positive display digital tuna SBEP011 and a solar arnie SNJ025. The SNE and SNJ get so much wrist time nowadays.


All of those look great!
Mind telling us more about the strap on the SNE498?

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



GTR83 said:


> All of those look great!
> Mind telling us more about the strap on the SNE498?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Thanks!
It is a custom strap that I had lying around in my strap drawer and thought it would make a good match. It's made by Malio Straps (IG: @maliostraps).
Talking about straps, unfortunately I don't really like these newer Seiko silicon straps that all my solar tuna's came with. They are flimsy and stretch too much, I'd prefer the old polyurethane(?) ones that were stiffer and didn't stretch at all.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



wtma said:


> Thanks!
> It is a custom strap that I had lying around in my strap drawer and thought it would make a good match. It's made by Malio Straps (IG: @maliostraps).
> Talking about straps, unfortunately I don't really like these newer Seiko silicon straps that all my solar tuna's came with. They are flimsy and stretch too much, I'd prefer the old polyurethane(?) ones that were stiffer and didn't stretch at all.


Thanks! Malio Straps is actually local to me, I guess I'm going to check them out. Regarding the silicone straps, I happen to like them better than the older ones because I feel they fit me better, different horses for different courses eh?

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi all,

Were the 300M Tuna's ever sold in Europe? I'm looking to get one, either the SBBN031 or SBBN033 but don't want to import due to customs charges being a nightmare.

Anyone know of anywhere in Europe? Many thanks all 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Edit: Not sure if recommending ebay sellers and mentioning their auction is welcome and I'm too lazy to look up the rules, so I have sent you a message.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Violet Ocean Tuna......


----------



## le_baroudeur (Jun 24, 2010)

Great news !
I have just bought one of the last SBBN040 (gold coloured 1978 reedition), currently shipping from Japan... 
It will cost me about - I think - three thousand euros *with all the taxes*, but I really don't like the new hands of SBBN025 - and the black PVD was the only thing that kept me away from the Darth (I already had a black PVD seiko, but scratches came quite early - I think that the colour of TiN and its scratch resistance will erase the problem).

My 16610LV will be off my wrist for servicing, and that was a perfect internal justification for it !

Will post pictures !


----------



## mat76 (Oct 24, 2008)

It feels just right.


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Pegasus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Were the 300M Tuna's ever sold in Europe? I'm looking to get one, either the SBBN031 or SBBN033 but don't want to import due to customs charges being a nightmare.
> 
> ...


PM sent chap


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is my SBBN013 DarthTuna which is up for sale at the min


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Vintage Tuna...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

kwcross said:


> Vintage Tuna...
> 
> ...


Hey, as you use *Imgur* and as you may probably not be aware of the issue, let me quote this:



stuffler said:


> The problem is, if you use Imgur as a host the pics do not show up for must of us ( esp. on Safari). Direct upload would be the better option.
> 
> ..
> 
> ...


P.S.: I use Safari and can only see a small icon with a question mark, but ctrl-clicking that and choosing "show image in a new window/tab" opens the image on Imgur, but not everybody knows and it may not work an every device for everyone. His recommendation for a direct upload to the post (attachment) would be the elegant way.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Tuna and Dog


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SBBN033 On Warrington Bracelet


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

SBBN007


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Just going to say hello to my friend oldfatherthames and congrats to the guy above who just got himself the SBBN040.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> Just going to say hello to my friend oldfatherthames and congrats to the guy above who just got himself the SBBN040.
> ...


Just going to say hello to my friend GTR83 and congrats to the guy above who just got himself the SBBN040. 









Have a great Sunday everyone!
Bernd


----------



## Aksyong (Jun 21, 2019)

After much consideration I've finally succumb to temptation and re'bought a Tuna


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

That's a cool shot Aksyong. I think everyone needs at least one tuna in their collection and that one is just the ticket.

Does anyone else still wear their tunas on the Isofrane straps? I used to think that they're overhyped, but after trying them out on my SBDB009 I can see where they were coming from. I've had the various Isofrane clones and none of them even come close to the real thing, probably because they are all made from normal rubber instead of the unique neoprene compound used by Isofrane. The Isos feel almost like silicone without being dust magnets.

The only downside to these beefy dudes is the 2.0mm springbar hole which means they do not fit Seiko fat bars so you either have to get one of those fat headed thin bars like the ones from Toxic NATOs or take a drill to the strap.

And finally some pics!




























Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

I like the Isofrane on the Tunas :-!

The Isofrane is expensive but the quality is definitely much better than some of the cheaper versions. I do prefer the Omega Isofrane straps though, they are thinner, more comfortable and seem to be easier to thread the strap through the buckle, down side (apart from the very high price) is the adjustments are further apart.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

@pascs 
Admittedly it's a bit of a fuss to thread the regular Isofrane buckle - perhaps because the regular strap is so thick. But once you get it on it's very secure and you almost forget that you have the watch on - I'll check out the Omega version too, thanks. 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

I've used the Borealis 'Isophrane' straps for awhile and actually prefer them to the actual Isophrane brand... Not just because they are a quarter of the price either.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

AndrwTNT said:


> I've used the Borealis 'Isophrane' straps for awhile and actually prefer them to the actual Isophrane brand... Not just because they are a quarter of the price either.


Mind sharing with us? For me the most important factor is they are stiffer than the actual Iso, which I disliked.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

GTR83 said:


> Mind sharing with us? For me the most important factor is they are stiffer than the actual Iso, which I disliked.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Are you saying you prefer them to be stiffer? In my opinion, the Borealis just feel more....supple I suppose?.. I just thing they feel much better on the wrist and a bit more pliable. I can actually get them to a perfect form by using the old boiling water and coffee mug trick.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

AndrwTNT said:


> Are you saying you prefer them to be stiffer? In my opinion, the Borealis just feel more....supple I suppose?.. I just thing they feel much better on the wrist and a bit more pliable. I can actually get them to a perfect form by using the old boiling water and coffee mug trick.


I think I wrote it badly, I meant the Isoclones are stiffer than the Isofrane, although I do know they can be softened with the hot water treatment. I have tried the Isoclones from Obris Morgan and Borealis and ended up not liking them, not sure if the others do it differently.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

GTR83 said:


> I think I wrote it badly, I meant the Isoclones are stiffer than the Isofrane, although I do know they can be softened with the hot water treatment. I have tried the Isoclones from Obris Morgan and Borealis and ended up not liking them, not sure if the others do it differently.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Oh I see what you mean. Yea perhaps my experience is just different but I found the Borealis to be softer even before the boiling. I would be interested in hear other peoples experiences with both of those as well.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

AndrwTNT said:


> Oh I see what you mean. Yea perhaps my experience is just different but I found the Borealis to be softer even before the boiling. I would be interested in hear other peoples experiences with both of those as well.


There's absolutely no need to boil the Borealis, they're amazing, especially considering the price. They're soft and pliable without being sticky dust magnets. I don't think they're inferior to Isofrane in any regard. I love mine on my SBBN033.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

therion said:


> There's absolutely no need to boil the Borealis, they're amazing, especially considering the price. They're soft and pliable without being sticky dust magnets. I don't think they're inferior to Isofrane in any regard. I love mine on my SBBN033.


The Borealis does get points for being an almost identical copy of the Iso, while being thinner. The Obris Morgan version etc slightly changed the design and they ended up missing the point completely. For the SBDB009 I preferred the Iso because it is thicker, giving the combo a more balanced look.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

I’m debating getting an Uncle Seiko waffle or the Borealis for my SBBN031. Advice? I have a Seiko Turtle strap but not in love with it due to the length and lint.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

therion said:


> There's absolutely no need to boil the Borealis, they're amazing, especially considering the price. They're soft and pliable without being sticky dust magnets. I don't think they're inferior to Isofrane in any regard. I love mine on my SBBN033.


That was the other thing I forgot about that was a positive for me, it isn't a dust/particle trap!

And I should specify, the Borealis does not need boiling, I only did to create a more defined curve to fit better on my flat wrist.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

basso4735 said:


> I'm debating getting an Uncle Seiko waffle or the Borealis for my SBBN031. Advice? I have a Seiko Turtle strap but not in love with it due to the length and lint.


I have an uncle seiko waffle on order. I'll post a pic when it arrives


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

basso4735 said:


> I'm debating getting an Uncle Seiko waffle or the Borealis for my SBBN031. Advice? I have a Seiko Turtle strap but not in love with it due to the length and lint.


I have an uncle seiko waffle on order. I'll post a pic when it arrives


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

More comfortable than I thought (not a real Erika, just a cheapo from CNS)









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

Recently became part of the tuna gang with my '80 7549-7010. Loving this watch! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

m84 said:


> Recently became part of the tuna gang with my '80 7549-7010. Loving this watch!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait until you find out that under certain lighting the bezel insert (and the dial to a lesser extent) looks blue!

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________________


----------



## Jursa (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi all! I have a bezel issue with my SBBN035. The bezel is very sticky and easily jumps over every other click when the zero marker is between 11-9 and 5-3. Don't know what causes this, I removed the bezel and the springs and gasket seemed to be ok. Any idea what could cause this?


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Jursa said:


> Hi all! I have a bezel issue with my SBBN035. The bezel is very sticky and easily jumps over every other click when the zero marker is between 11-9 and 5-3. Don't know what causes this, I removed the bezel and the springs and gasket seemed to be ok. Any idea what could cause this?


My 031 is similar to this, as are other Seikos I've had. Beats me!


----------



## Jursa (Sep 14, 2017)

basso4735 said:


> Jursa said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all! I have a bezel issue with my SBBN035. The bezel is very sticky and easily jumps over every other click when the zero marker is between 11-9 and 5-3. Don't know what causes this, I removed the bezel and the springs and gasket seemed to be ok. Any idea what could cause this?
> ...


I removed the bezel again and bent the springs down a little bit. This made small improvement to bezel action. But it is still stiffer at some points.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Have a great weekend, my fellow Tunatics!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Vost (Jan 26, 2019)

have a nice one, mates..


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Trying out leather on the Tuna.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

I love Seiko Tunas. A few weeks ago I had the opportunity to visit the Seiko AD in Dallas. They had a large display of various Prospex watches. They also had a display of Blancpain watches. I asked if I could see the SBDX016 Tuna and the $40k Blancpain X Fathoms..........









....... dang I love Seiko Tunas


----------



## krockwood (May 15, 2016)

I just picked up an Emperor sbdx013 and am loving it. This is a huge watch, that being said only certain straps look good on it imo. Im enjoying the stock rubber strap it came with but I like to have 2 or 3 options for all my watches. Because of the size of the case i dont like the look of a ss bracelet when paired with it. Ive also tried to put it on a Nick Mankey strsap but its a no go because of the location of the lugs. Anyone have any straps that they enjoy with their larger tunas??


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

krockwood said:


> I just picked up an Emperor sbdx013 and am loving it. This is a huge watch, that being said only certain straps look good on it imo. Im enjoying the stock rubber strap it came with but I like to have 2 or 3 options for all my watches. Because of the size of the case i dont like the look of a ss bracelet when paired with it. Ive also tried to put it on a Nick Mankey strsap but its a no go because of the location of the lugs. Anyone have any straps that they enjoy with their larger tunas??


I think I might - the Isofrane or its "lite" versions look beastly on tunas, almost like they're designed for each other.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Tuna date change. Good night everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Good morning from Athens gang!!!

My tuna... I am fall in love yet...










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## krockwood (May 15, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> I think I might - the Isofrane or its "lite" versions look beastly on tunas, almost like they're designed for each other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Tunas look killer on that Isofrane. That will be my next strap for mine. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

krockwood said:


> Your Tunas look killer on that Isofrane. That will be my next strap for mine. Thanks for the pics.


Just remember to get the RS type buckle (squared) instead of the IN (rounded) because the RS is a lot more comfortable on the wrist and doesn't create too much bulk. These straps also do not take fat bars so you either need to get regular bars with or without fat bar heads (Toxic NATOs has them) or take a drill to the straps.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

This thing is gorgeous!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vost (Jan 26, 2019)

...every day Tuna


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Tuna with a sterile insert from Crystal Times (CT643). I don't want to get rid of the markings completely so does anyone know where I can find a black on black skx007 insert (skx style) that isn't ceramic?

Anyone with the new SRPD79K1 wanna trade inserts?


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

"Tuna Sandwich" for Saturday Night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Channeling a Bond villain with this long sleeve button-down shirt.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Has already become my weekend tool watch. Love the quartz grab and go. After 30 days, rate is 0.2 spd.


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Tuna Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Global Tuna..


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Archangel FX said:


> Global Tuna..
> 
> View attachment 14546359


Ah, is that the newer style strap that comes with SBDX013/014s?

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> Ah, is that the newer style strap that comes with SBDX013/014s?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


It is the strap that it came with...


----------



## Blue Camel (May 23, 2018)

The combination of Tuna case and spring drive movement is gorgeous. And I think the SD power reserve is best done right on this one.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Evening Tuna...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SBBN033


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

Love this watch. Had it 18 months now. Keeping good time plus 3 seconds a day


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I love this cheapo bracelet I got from Mr. Ali E for $20 including S&H. It rattles a bit, has a cheap looking stamped clasp that is at least finished in matte black so it looks sort of serviceable, and doesn't take fat bars, but I'd be lying to myself if I said it doesn't look good on the SBDX011. Plus it has very thin end links so it doesn't touch the underside of the case and shroud at all when it's installed.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

^^SBBN015?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Long day on the lake. Resting now.


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

My tuna with his big brother










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

New Fave


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Custom bronze shroud









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Finally located a 6159-7010 in reasonably good condition. I installed the stock S22 flat vent style strap from an SNJ025 and I think it's a perfect match.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Monster bund style leather strap.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> Finally located a 6159-7010 in reasonably good condition. I installed the stock S22 flat vent style strap from an SNJ025 and I think it's a perfect match.
> ...
> 
> 
> ...


*SIGH*! This is just to die for! :-!

Congratulations, George! b-)|>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

oldfatherthames said:


> *SIGH*! This is just to die for! :-!
> 
> Congratulations, George! b-)|>
> 
> ...


I only had to give away my remaining arm and leg for it, so I guess I can stop buying new tunas now.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> I only had to give away my remaining arm and leg for it, ...


Awesome deal, that's only fair! :-!



GTR83 said:


> ... so I guess I can stop buying new tunas now.


Oh, come on, gimme a break! ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> Finally located a 6159-7010 in reasonably good condition. I installed the stock S22 flat vent style strap from an SNJ025 and I think it's a perfect match.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice George . Congratulations .


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> Finally located a 6159-7010 in reasonably good condition. I installed the stock S22 flat vent style strap from an SNJ025 and I think it's a perfect match.


What a piece of history you've got there!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## mondi1911 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sbbn011 on a rare vintage ndc strap









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

7009 - 1986








Marcelo
_______________


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)




----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Tuna Saturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

MeWatchYou said:


> Tuna Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool !!! |>


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

mms said:


> 7009 - 1986
> 
> View attachment 14578321
> 
> ...


Marcelo,

This is really cool !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mat76 (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
____________


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Diving in the Maldives with my SBBN035

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

The Triumvirate









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## seank8686 (Mar 4, 2017)

deleted.


----------



## seank8686 (Mar 4, 2017)

GTR83 said:


> The Triumvirate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a school of great looking Tuna, love all of them but recently I've been dreaming of a 6159 with that vintage lume.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> The Triumvirate


A FANTASTIC school of Tuna!!!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tuna love.....


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_6365r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

$16 waffle "2.0" from CNS on the SBBN017. Not half bad. So now for the watch I have three choices, the stock DA291JM bracelet, the Uncle flat vent and this waffle.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________________


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Midnight Blue.


----------



## le_baroudeur (Jun 24, 2010)

Brand new ! No 56/1978
Just - perfect


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MARINEMASTER 1000m >>>







*


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I just bought the Sharkey tuna homage and I got to say its quality is amazing for the price. There are a few nits I'd pick here and there but they are all minor. I especially love that the bracelet looks so much like the SBBN015's DA291JM. For $150 this is a real bargain - I was planning to use it as a donor watch to my beaten and banged SBBN017 (price is lower than the amount I'd have to fork over for a new crystal, a new shroud and a new bezel insert) but to be honest I'm starting to think of wearing it as a beater. I can't even get an SKX for that price.










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lordofrings (May 15, 2019)

My 7549-7010


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tuna Time with Goldie...


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SBBN033 Strap on Loan from Arnie


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Starting off November with the SBDX011 >>>


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Excellent pic as usual AFX...

Starting the day with the trusty SBBN017. This CNS waffle is very similar to Uncle Seiko's 2.0 version at less than half the price.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> Excellent pic as usual AFX...


Thanx GTR....you know when we look at our watches we see the same time - but you're 12 hours ahead


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Archangel FX said:


> Thanx GTR....you know when we look at our watches we see the same time - but you're 12 hours ahead


Best regards from the Southern Hemisphere!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

Emperor on today.
Ceramic and Titanium goodness
think Im up to around page 200 on this mega thread


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, these paratrooper straps are comfortable.

@myke 
Great looking strap!









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



GTR83 said:


> Wow, these paratrooper straps are comfortable.
> 
> @myke
> Great looking strap!
> ...


+1 for the same style










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden Emperor!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Black Emperor on parachute jump duty! (As if lol)









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

GTR83 said:


> Black Emperor on parachute jump duty! (As if lol)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What make is that strap? Looks great.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)

GTR83 said:


> Black Emperor on parachute jump duty! (As if lol)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mind to thell us yor wrist size ? Ty!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Duncan_McCloud said:


> Do you mind to thell us yor wrist size ? Ty!


Not at all, my wrist is now 6.9-7" depending on the weather.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Red PeeKay said:


> What make is that strap? Looks great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


It's an Indonesian brand, the one I wore is a prototype, I can tell you more if you'd like.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Tried the stock neo-Arnie strap on the 011, feels great. Does anyone have all three of the Uncle Seiko flat vent, neo-Arnie strap and Zuludiver 284 for a comparison?









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

.... It looks like an SBDX011 meeting. Reporting in with standard issue strap


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Yep @Archangel FX they're well on their way to being a classic. I really love the SBDX011.

Today I'm trying out the new Wjean I just received last night.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> Yep @Archangel FX they're well on their way to being a classic. I really love the SBDX011.


Yes, I really like the old style look of the 011....


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

GTR83 said:


>


The strap looks great...how does it feel?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden Rays of the afternoon sun on the Golden Tuna!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Archangel FX said:


> The strap looks great...how does it feel?


Very similar to the original MM300 strap it is based on, identical length and placement of notches but somewhat shinier finish. Build quality is very good, the strap feels solid, just like the original in fact. I didn't have to give it the coffee cup treatment, though, it seems to have been designed to have slightly more bend than the original. But like most urethane straps I suspect it will eventually crack after 3-4 years especially if it isn't worn that often.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

..... and an evening shot with the 011 >>>


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

GTR and AFX awesome pictures! 

All these Emperors are really making me look hard at getting one.

I could pull off the Darth so I wonder if I could do the same wirh the EMP..


----------



## mondi1911 (Jun 7, 2017)

Edit: Double post


----------



## mondi1911 (Jun 7, 2017)

My beloved Sbbn011 from 2007 on an ndc strap :>


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

weirdestwizard said:


> GTR and AFX awesome pictures!
> 
> All these Emperors are really making me look hard at getting one.
> 
> I could pull off the Darth so I wonder if I could do the same wirh the EMP..


If you can pull off the Darth then you can pull off the Emperor. My wrist is not that big, it's only 6.9-7". Used to be 7.25" years ago when I was obese. Here are a few shots showing my darth and emperor. 
And yes I got another Wjean waffle for the SBDX011. 









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mondi1911 (Jun 7, 2017)

I think the biggest diffrence between the Darth and Emperor isnt the size, but the weight. I personally found the Emperor very unconfortable. The darth feels awesome on my 8 inch wrist tho :> 

Edit: I think the mechanical is like 50% heavier over the quartz darth.


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

GTR thanks for the reply.

I'm of the mindset that anyone should wear what they like regardless how big or small it is.

I'll be ordering in the blind if I was to go with the Emperor, As I was with the Darth, but from pics I posted on this forum it fit great.

Now I just have to make up my mind lol


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

weirdestwizard said:


> GTR thanks for the reply.
> 
> I'm of the mindset that anyone should wear what they like regardless how big or small it is.
> 
> ...


Like mondi1911 said above the Emperor is way heavier than the darth, so it can feel very ungainly depending on the strap you pair it with. Bracelets are almost a no-no because of this. I have three emperors right now, each on a different strap.

- the 6159-7010 feels the lightest no matter which strap I wear it with. It is currently sitting on a stock SNJ025 strap, which is silicone.
- the SBDX011 is the heaviest feeling because I always wear it with stiff or thick straps.
- the SBDX014 is at number two because the silicone strap it came stock with makes the watch sit firm on top of the wrist. The main advantage of silicone, to me, is how you can wear it at least one notch tighter than you would with rubber.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

According to the seiko-watch.co.jp site we've got the weights of the tunas pretty much as a given with almost all of the variation in the watchhead only, because the straps appear to be all the same.
SBDX013 (1000m auto) 158grams
SBBN025 (1000m quartz) 120grams
SBDB013 (600m spring-drive) 126 grams
SBBN033 (300m quartz) 125 grams
SBBN031 (300m quartz with steel bracelet) 189 grams

The sbdx series is a lot heavier than the rest, excluding the 300m version with the metal bracelet.
For me, weight wise the 1000m quartz tuna and the 300m quartz tuna are almost the same on the wrist, but the 300m version is a little less top-heavy because of the bigger distance between the bandpins and a lower center of gravity (also due to the placement of the band pins).


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply guys! Nice to know some of the differences in weight.

My daily is the SBDX023 so hopefully not too much of a jump. More than anything I'm thinking about the size vs weight.

Here's what the Darth looked like for an idea of my wrist, Lemme know what you guys think.









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

weirdestwizard said:


> Thanks for the reply guys! Nice to know some of the differences in weight.
> 
> My daily is the SBDX023 so hopefully not too much of a jump. More than anything I'm thinking about the size vs weight.
> 
> ...


You'll pull off an emperor no problem. Just pair it with a strap that allows you to wear it as tight as possible without being uncomfortable. Erika's MN straps or similarly styled straps should also serve you well.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

weirdestwizard said:


> Thanks for the reply guys! Nice to know some of the differences in weight.
> 
> My daily is the SBDX023 so hopefully not too much of a jump. More than anything I'm thinking about the size vs weight.
> 
> Here's what the Darth looked like for an idea of my wrist, Lemme know what you guys think.


Weirdestwizard,

I wear both the Darth and Emperor..... I don't think you'll find it much of a jump to wear the Emperor. If it is worn on rubber or silicon, it stays in position very well. The elastomer straps will actually hold the Emperor during pretty harsh activity. My wrist size is about the same as GTR's and I wear it above the wrist bone. Your toughest decision is to figure out which to get


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

GTR and AFX you both have me sold! Thanks for the input guys and please by all means keep this thread going with your pics. 

You both have such amazing collections and both are awesome contributers to a great thread!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

No problem @weirdestwizard to be honest I was only convinced to go for the tunas because of Archangel FX and a lot of the other great posters here. I used to dislike these models in fact!

Some vanity shots from this morning.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

After 47 days, 0.2 spd average.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SBBN033 On BOA for Poets Day


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



basso4735 said:


> After 47 days, 0.2 spd average.


That's exactly what mine runs at, on the + side. Same watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

DV&#8230; Incognito as a storm trooper  >>


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Watch nut gathering 









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)

Archangel FX said:


> DV&#8230; Incognito as a storm trooper  >>
> 
> View attachment 14612117
> 
> ...


Awesome one!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Morning & Evening with the Marinemaster SBDX011 >>>


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

GTR83 said:


> It's an Indonesian brand, the one I wore is a prototype, I can tell you more if you'd like.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


That would be great. I'm running Erikas however they are pricey. Always on the lookout for a good alternative.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

My Tuna and friends










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Added an SBBN011 to the ever growing stash.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Goldie at the beauty parlor:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## le_baroudeur (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

oldfatherthames said:


> Goldie at the beauty parlor:
> 
> View attachment 14615301
> 
> ...


So you finally found a replacement strap? Or is the stripping-down just for general cleaning? 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## le_baroudeur (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

My previous post had the same pic multiple times for some reason, here is the SBBN011 on the glorious flat vent strap.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> So you finally found a replacement strap? Or is the stripping-down just for general cleaning?


Well, besides some general cleaning, I always found it a bummer, what WUS doesn't allow nudity. So there's that. 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Vost (Jan 26, 2019)

oldfatherthames said:


> .... what WUS doesn't allow nudity. So there's that.
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


More nudity pics please..b-):-!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Vost said:


> More nudity pics please..b-):-!


Hahaha, okay! I have one more ... hope I don't get banned. :-!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

This tuna came with a steel shroud because the original shroud has a crack after being taken to a rough rumble n tumble. Being the connoisseur of wabi sabi that I am I asked the former owner to reinstall the cracked shroud. Had I known Bernd was going to post some nude blonde pics I would have taken some afternoon shots of the naked black one too! 

Oh and this one has an Arabic day wheel in addition to the English one. It certainly is more exotic! 









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vost (Jan 26, 2019)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hahaha, okay! I have one more ... hope I don't get banned. :-!
> ...
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Thanks Bernd
No, In Forum no problems .... just now with my wife and mother in law .....Your pictures show a naked blonde ....And you can buy it! OMG...


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Time to give those old gears some spinning... Good morning everyone.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



GTR83 said:


> No problem @weirdestwizard to be honest I was only convinced to go for the tunas because of Archangel FX and a lot of the other great posters here. I used to dislike these models in fact!
> 
> Some vanity shots from this morning.
> 
> ...


Looks great with your Danner RAT boots.
I have a new pair arriving Tuesday













Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Spring-Diver said:


> Looks great with your Danner RAT boots.
> I have a new pair arriving Tuesday
> 
> 
> ...


They are some of the most hard wearing boots I've tried. The looks are great too!










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



GTR83 said:


> They are some of the most hard wearing boots I've tried. The looks are great too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they're definitely Tuna Tough! I've been wearing Danner's 30+ years now. Best boots for the money 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

ET for this cold Tuesday!!


----------



## Alfy001 (Jan 31, 2019)

Archangel never tire of seeing you Emperor! It’s a beauty


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Took the grandda out for a walk...









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Ol' Reliable 7C46









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden ET 014 >>>


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

A Golden Set...


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Archangel FX said:


> A Golden Set...
> 
> View attachment 14628911
> 
> ...


Where did the SNE498 go?

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> Where did the SNE498 go?


Still here  ..... I didn't have it in the photo... it was out sunning


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vost (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Love this watch 









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
___________________


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## GSOguy (Sep 4, 2013)

Sent my SBBN013 in to Seiko USA for service around a month ago (bought used off WUS) and it came back from them with obvious blotches on the under-side of the crystal. Sent it back and they told me they were then waiting on parts from Japan. When I called them to clearify they told me they had to order a new dial. Strange. Anyway, got it back today and looks perfect now.
BTW, just got the Sinn U2 back from RGM too, they were awesome, not cheap, but impeccable service.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Keeping the Tuna warm!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

I just love the Fall colors


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

X2 Bonus Pic..


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

So this came Friday

Really happy to have the Darth Tuna again, this one is staying.

Went with the Darth as I wanted something that will come diving often, accurate and that won't run down when I wear my 023.

The Emperor will happen just not this go around.









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

weirdestwizard said:


> So this came Friday
> 
> Really happy to have the Darth Tuna again, this one is staying.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the Darth!!! It is a perfect "do everything" watch.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Came across two very interesting threads lately... With people debating whether or not an emperor tuna is a Marinemaster, and whether or not the emperor is a tuna. I was entertained to say the least.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Back in the saddle again!


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

err..


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

New strap. Finally gave in and tried an Erikas Original strap. I hadn't seen one on a tuna, so I was delighted to find that it holds it effortlessly. sorry for the odd picture quality... tapatalk has been screwy since my phone updated.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

cave diver said:


> New strap. Finally gave in and tried an Erikas Original strap. I hadn't seen one on a tuna, so I was delighted to find that it holds it effortlessly. sorry for the odd picture quality... tapatalk has been screwy since my phone updated.
> View attachment 14638101


Erika's and similarly styled straps/clones/whatever are actually very comfy on tunas. Despite being barely thicker than some sheets of paper stacked together they are very good at holding heavy watch heads. Just for kicks I tried this locally made one in 20mm on the SBDX011 and I liked it. The one on the SBBN017 and SNJ025 is a properly sized 22mm one.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is that a hexad on the Tuna? Can you post more pics and some wrist shots. Thinking about one for my Tuna.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is that a hexad on the Tuna? Can you post more pics and some wrist shots. Thinking about one for my Tuna.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



mauserfan said:


> Is that a hexad on the Tuna? Can you post more pics and some wrist shots. Thinking about one for my Tuna.


Yea it is and I highly recommend it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks. That hexad is sharp.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Oldie today.... I always enjoy wearing this one!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Inspired by AFX 









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Another day.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnMilner (Oct 5, 2018)

My god I want a Tuna. It was at first but a flicker of interest many moons ago, but has since grown and I can no longer deny the urge to get one.
Going to pick up the SNE498 first which will undoubtably lead to the SBBN031....sigh.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Emperors


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

031 Tuna.... today


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

gshock626 said:


> Emperors


Excellent set-up!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

GTR83 said:


> Excellent set-up!


Thanks! Gotta give my 7 year old some credit for this


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

Took the DAL1BP off the Tuna and put it on the SBDY015 JDM Turtle. Have not worn EO's MN strap for a while, put it on the Tuna and it's very comfortable too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Nite Emperor!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

gshock626 said:


> Thanks! Gotta give my 7 year old some credit for this


Does the strap you use on the Emperor have a black buckle?

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

GTR83 said:


> Does the strap you use on the Emperor have a black buckle?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Yes it does.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks @gshock626 I've been thinking of putting a black buckle on my Z22 as well.

Today it's the greyman tuna's turn again.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Some more pics of the SBBN017









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Best lume on the market.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

The original Tuna, the grandfather, godfather of them all 1987 SEIKO JDM-KANJI 7549-7910 300m, SEIKO GOLDEN TUNA 7549-7000/9 600m, the original SEIKO Arnie H558-5009 150m. the new addition to my collection SEIKO OLIVE GREEN TUNA SOLAR SNE535 ,new Arnie Solar SNJ025. IMHO there isn't any better watches.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

ROADTRIP!!!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Dakine234 (Oct 23, 2016)

Don't post on this forum enough, but love my Tuna! Most compliment watch I own









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

pvflyer said:


> The original Tuna, the grandfather, godfather of them all 1987 SEIKO JDM-KANJI 7549-7910 300m, SEIKO GOLDEN TUNA 7549-7000/9 600m, the original SEIKO Arnie H558-5009 150m. the new addition to my collection SEIKO OLIVE GREEN TUNA SOLAR SNE535 ,new Arnie Solar SNJ025. IMHO there isn't any better watches.


Cool collection. My grandfather tuna says hello to his grandsons.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> Cool collection. My grandfather tuna says hello to his grandsons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stunning, whats the series ( model ) number. And if you ever want to sell it. please,please let me know?


----------



## Dakine234 (Oct 23, 2016)

pvflyer said:


> stunning, whats the series ( model ) number. And if you ever want to sell it. please,please let me know?


Was thinking the same thing. This one is beautiful! And beautiful captured as well

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

pvflyer said:


> stunning, whats the series ( model ) number. And if you ever want to sell it. please,please let me know?


It's a 6159-7010 and I don't think I would ever want to part with it 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dakine234 (Oct 23, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> It's a 6159-7010 and I don't think I would ever want to part with it
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Don't blame you! Thanks for sharing

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

The two bad boys are at it again!









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> The two bad boys are at it again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darth Vader call and he want's his watches back 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

^^^ ......the Force on the dark side........ it is strong!


----------



## Alfy001 (Jan 31, 2019)

GTR, you've got the dynamic duo of tunas! Very nice!


----------



## Aksyong (Jun 21, 2019)

Got the SD Tuna back on my wrist, once again!


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

My SRP637 is just back from Eric Yoon AKA Lume Shot on YouTube, he installed my CrystalTimes double domed sapphire crystal...outstanding work and very nice upgrade. I need to give a shoutout to Crystaltimes as well for their stellar product and customer service for a no questions asked exchange when I decided to go with the clear AR coating vs the blue one I initially purchased.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Monday evening with the Emperor!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

...And Tuesday


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Winnipeg for the night before heading South









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DocSLUGGO (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi all. I've owned and flipped a SBBN017 in the past...missed it like crazy - and just purchased a SBBN033. Problem is...I don't like the shiny / polished shroud. 

1. Is there someone here who has a SBBN031 and wants to swap me for my shiny shroud? Or...

2. Is there a place that I can send it to in order to have it brushed or bead blasted? Or...

3. A place that sells aftermarket shrouds that will suit my needs?

Any help would be appreciated, thanks.

Mike S.
DocSLUGGO


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

The always tough to photograph (because of the crystal, mind you)...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ClarenceJ (May 30, 2016)

Blast from the past (2017): Seiko SBBN017


----------



## Dakine234 (Oct 23, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> The two bad boys are at it again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Double darkness!!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

21 hrs drive time home from D.C. with the Emperors >>>


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

My 20 year old Scubapro Tuna from 1999


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

^^^ very nice
The 033 today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

41 years Golden Tuna >


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Saudi Arabian SBBN011









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)

Couldn't resist!


----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)

Double post


----------



## Dakine234 (Oct 23, 2016)

Taking a walk at the botanical garden









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Can anyone comment to how smooth the time setting of the quartz tuna is? When advancing the time forward on the watch the crown turns smoothly but when advancing the time backwards there seems to be more resistance. Is this normal? Thanks!


----------



## Dakine234 (Oct 23, 2016)

Tuna out and about in the Koolau Mountains









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I hadn't planned on ending up here. I just picked up one of those new, blue dialed Monsters and discovered I quite liked it. And it wares smaller than I expected. So I though I should revisit another watch that I found aesthetically intriguing, but had never seriously considered before...

And dang it but these Tunas are cool in so many ways. I may be in the minority, but I really like the newer handset, the newer markers, the double dome Hardlex (yes... it ought to be sapphire for $1K) and the 44 mm lug-to-lug. And "Marinemaster" with no "X" on the dial!

Now, I really want an SBBN031. Or, maybe the -33. The -31 has the bracelet. But the -33 steel bezel and bright case are pretty cool. Decisions, decisions. 

Though I suspect Seiko will suddenly discontinue them before I scrape together the funds.


----------



## Dakine234 (Oct 23, 2016)

BigBluefish said:


> I hadn't planned on ending up here. I just picked up one of those new, blue dialed Monsters and discovered I quite liked it. And it wares smaller than I expected. So I though I should revisit another watch that I found aesthetically intriguing, but had never seriously considered before...
> 
> And dang it but these Tunas are cool in so many ways. I may be in the minority, but I really like the newer handset, the newer markers, the double dome Hardlex (yes... it ought to be sapphire for $1K) and the 44 mm lug-to-lug. And "Marinemaster" with no "X" on the dial!
> 
> ...


Welcome down the rabbit hole! The tuna is the first watch that really spoke to me. Such a fun watch!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Degr8n8 said:


> Can anyone comment to how smooth the time setting of the quartz tuna is? When advancing the time forward on the watch the crown turns smoothly but when advancing the time backwards there seems to be more resistance. Is this normal? Thanks!


my 035 is the same


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Degr8n8 said:


> Can anyone comment to how smooth the time setting of the quartz tuna is? When advancing the time forward on the watch the crown turns smoothly but when advancing the time backwards there seems to be more resistance. Is this normal? Thanks!


edit: double post please delete


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Starting the Christmas decorations!


----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

The oldest vs the youngest tuna









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)

GTR83 said:


> The oldest vs the youngest tuna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. Is just the perspective or the zaku is really bigger than the Grandfather ?


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Duncan_McCloud said:


> Awesome. Is just the perspective or the zaku is really bigger than the Grandfather ?


It's a bit bigger on all sides, just like the SBDX011 was when compared to the Grandfather. The Emperor Tunas are all heavier than the Grandfather as well.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________________


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

This 1 has been my to go watch 4 the past month  it!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

kriiiss said:


> my 035 is the same


Thanks Kriiisss! It's a relief to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> The oldest vs the youngest tuna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm starting not to liking you GTR83 b-),joking aside that new watch is beautiful and I'm not a fan of wine or burgundy colors.

Congrats really nice watches :-!

Cheers and Happy Holidays


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

pvflyer said:


> I'm starting not to liking you GTR83 b-),joking aside that new watch is beautiful and I'm not a fan of wine or burgundy colors.
> 
> Congrats really nice watches :-!
> 
> Cheers and Happy Holidays


Yeah, I actually have a bit of a brain freeze whenever I try to wear clothes that match it which is why I don't really wear it much. Besides it's just too pretty .

I honestly prefer wearing my two previous Emperor purchases - the SBDX011 and the SBDX014 due to their more subdued looks.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Do we fit in here, yes? :-!


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Green


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

No matter how many other straps I try on the 33, I always come back to the stock silicone.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Dup post


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irf (May 30, 2012)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Just another Golden Emperor..


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Archangel FX said:


> Just another Golden Emperor..
> 
> View attachment 14702333


Is that an SBGA231 in the background? 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> Is that an SBGA231 in the background?


Actually the the "Seiko" under the 12 makes it an 031.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Archangel FX said:


> Actually the the "Seiko" under the 12 makes it an 031.


Thanks! I'm completely blind when it comes to the GSes.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Irf said:


>


This has to be one of the best pics of this model....It captures the shine the lettering on the lower dial has, when viewed at certain angles.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________________


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, guess I went overboard


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

tekong said:


> Well, guess I went overboard


Oof. Sink or swim, mate!

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Vintage day









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBDX014 >>> Nite Shot!







*


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Beast of a watch  this is stunning


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Two Companions









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Winter solstice!


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Tuna before Turkey 😉


----------



## rodo88 (Apr 22, 2017)

Ready for a nato now... grey I think


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Did somebody say candy!!!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

After a serious summer/autumn of culling and reassessing my collection, this is my last surviving mechanical Tuna.....I still have my Violet Ocean, but then there's just this.......best of the non-Quartz tuns for my money....IMHO of course....


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Archangel FX said:


> Did somebody say candy!!!
> 
> View attachment 14721825


Something is fishy about that candy.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Maddog1970 said:


> After a serious summer/autumn of culling and reassessing my collection, this is my last surviving mechanical Tuna.....I still have my Violet Ocean, but then there's just this.......best of the non-Quartz tuns for my money....IMHO of course....
> 
> View attachment 14723451


Love this tuna but I don't think you can say it's not quartz or that it is quartz. It just is what it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Some cool lighting in a parking garage


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Missing summer with my 7549-7010...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

I have a Christmas photo. :-d

The Japanese context is not obvious, thats a wooden, Urushi laquered guinomi made by Wajima Kirimoto my Golden Tuna is resting on. It's a tiny Sake cup, probably I'll do a different scene someday to show the special shape of this beautiful guinomi.

Have a Merry Christmas, my fellow Tunatics! 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Degr8n8 said:


> Something is fishy about that candy.


... that caused me to snicker


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Deal with this.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The Gold Ocean, SBDX016 "Blingmaster", was my Christmas present from Mrs AFX!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Archangel FX said:


> The Gold Ocean, SBDX016 "Blingmaster", was my Christmas present from Mrs AFX!
> 
> ...
> 
> View attachment 14746805


HO-HO-HO & WOW! And congratulations from the heart for ... being with Mrs AFX! :-!

--

Happy luminous new year everyone! 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SBBN033, Decided to put this up FOR SALE .


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

A few more Gold Ocean shots >>>


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Quiet day today









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Rikimaru said:


> View attachment 14742849
> 
> 
> Deal with this.


That looks nice

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Happy New Year folks!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Archangel FX said:


> A few more Gold Ocean shots >>>
> 
> View attachment 14750129
> 
> ...


Blyatiful


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Archangel FX said:


> A few more Gold Ocean shots >>>
> 
> View attachment 14750129
> 
> ...


Blyatiful


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBDX016 side by side with the SBDX014*


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Is the dial on the Gold Ocean ever so slightly brown? 

Really love both of those AFX!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

weirdestwizard said:


> Is the dial on the Gold Ocean ever so slightly brown?
> 
> Really love both of those AFX!


Yes it is, and probably more noticeable in hand. The strap is brown and the bezel slightly brown. The Lume plots also appear to be more beige, than the greenish on the 014.









Timeless Luxury Watches did a great write up on these two Emperors. Coincidentally, this Gold Ocean came from Timeless Luxury!

https://timelessluxwatches.com/reviews/prospex-sbdx014-sbdx016-review/


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

So awesome! Thanks for the info and the link, great watches!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Today's SBDX011 >>>


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

Ok Tuna experts, I am requesting some help.

Firstly, my wrist is about 6.75", to set the scene.

I have been looking at the following:
- SBBN035 Ninja Tuna 300m
- SBBN013 Older Darth Tuna 1000m (with the cooler old school handset)
- SBBN025 New Darth Tuna 1000m
- SBBN040 '78 re-issue Tuna 1000m

Now, what I want to know is there anyone with a similar wrist size who has pics of the 1000m editions. I want the proper Darth Tuna, but I am worried that it will look ridiculous if it's too big on my wrist. Yes, I have looked at the other threads on the matter, but very few of them seem to show good pics of the 1000m editions on smaller wrists.

Would appreciate help / advice / knowledge.

Cheers


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

sculldogg86 said:


> Ok Tuna experts, I am requesting some help.
> 
> Firstly, my wrist is about 6.75", to set the scene.
> 
> ...


Have you seen this thread?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sbbn025-darth-tuna-size-quality-4691109.html


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

sculldogg86 said:


> Ok Tuna experts, I am requesting some help.
> 
> Firstly, my wrist is about 6.75", to set the scene.
> 
> ...


Have you seen this thread?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sbbn025-darth-tuna-size-quality-4691109.html


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

sculldogg86 said:


> Firstly, my wrist is about 6.75", to set the scene.


Note that more important than the circumference is the shape of your wrist. If it's rather flat, it helps.I always recommend to measure the width of the wrist or place a ruler above and looking at it with the length of the watch in mind. At least it helps to see if the case or the lug ends will protrude the wrist or meet it very borderline.

My wrist is 7" and that's my SBBN040:

























Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Note that more important than the circumference is the shape of your wrist. If it's rather flat, it helps.I always recommend to measure the width of the wrist or place a ruler above and looking at it with the length of the watch in mind. At least it helps to see if the case or the lug ends will protrude the wrist or meet it very borderline.


Yeah I did try it with a measuring tape, I'll do some more measurements tonight when I get home. Remind me of the case diameter of that model? 49mm? What I would say is that those pictures make it look like it fits your wrist easily, and if my wrist is only 1/4 of an inch smaller, that's only like 0.64 cm of a difference. Thank you for the input!


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

kriiiss said:


> Have you seen this thread?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sbbn025-darth-tuna-size-quality-4691109.html


I had not seen this thread, thank you very much! This seals the deal I think


----------



## GFSEA86 (Oct 28, 2013)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Cermet Tuna, or what I dub the "Beskar Tuna." Keeping the Star Wars theme since I haven't seen a name for these. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________________


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

solar


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

7549-7010 JDM Dial 1982/1983









Marcelo
_________________


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

Not a seiko, but still a Tuna!









Next to the Grandfather.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Finally in the tuna club..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

Blue fin Tuna...


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

I've got an SBBN007 and an SBBN037 but had been missing a big Tuna since I sold my Spring Drive about a year ago. I was offered this Emperor Tuna as part of a trade recently and am really enjoying it. I think it actually fits nicer and feels better on the wrist than my Spring Drive did.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

+1 for the Emperor!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Two of the most worn brands in my life.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

A not too obvious detail of these watches: - see how the tail of the Minute hand traces the arc at the base of the triangle, on the Hour hand.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The Gold Ocean "Blingmaster", has been a lot of fun. The brown dial and hi-gloss shroud has provided some variety to my collection. On wrist, the rose gold shroud actually looks pretty dark. Only when it reflects light does it look shiny... The 8L movement has been rock solid so far.

I could not find much written about this limited 50th anniversary edition. Some of the advertisements out there look pretty cool...


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

SRDP 21









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

panucorodolfo said:


> SRDP 21
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tuna?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBDX011 MARINEMASTER >>>















*


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Darth









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

Darth Tuna on a Barton Strap


----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)

50 days, and still can't pull this off.
It's a big step up from a Tuna 300. 
An advice to everyone: don't fear the size. I have a flat less than 17cm wrist. 
Best watch ever been on my wrist.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The Golden Reissue was Sunday's choice!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Love my tuna! Going on 4 years now!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I got a Heimdallr/Sharkey bracelet for the 017 so I can keep the Seiko one for later use.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Its a gold ocean evening...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Blue


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

knightRider said:


> Blue


New to you pal, or have you had it a while ?


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SBBN033


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

woodruffm said:


> New to you pal, or have you had it a while ?


Brought a load of watches over Xmas and this was one. I'm now going through a massive cull as there's too many that I do not wear.

Hope all is well buddy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

knightRider said:


> Blue


Keep the photos coming, please - toying with the idea of getting one!


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Archangel FX said:


> The Golden Reissue was Sunday's choice!
> 
> View attachment 14796581


Want one. How does it compare to a 300

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Want one. How does it compare to a 300
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


The Emperor is larger and heavier, but the automatic movement can't be beat. In between these two, is the Darth.









Oops... I thought it was the Emperor.... the Golden reissue, like the Darth, is just slightly larger but pretty much wears the same to me.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

So......while I was taking some comparison shots, I thought the brown dial Gold Ocean might be interesting next to the black dial GS diver.


----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Archangel FX said:


> So......while I was taking some comparison shots, I thought the brown dial Gold Ocean might be interesting next to the black dial GS diver.
> 
> View attachment 14810463
> 
> ...


Here's a crappy pic of my three. The 300 wears perfect. And the solar too. The 653 is big and heavy.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nobbylon 2 (Jan 3, 2020)

I've been tempted to sell it a few times in the 7 years I've had it. Glad I didn't!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Here's a crappy pic of my three. The 300 wears perfect. And the solar too. The 653 is big and heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the Golden Tuna would fit right in with those three. The titanium case will be lighter than the 653...
Have a good Sunday!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

Well, … 

This is going to be expensive, my spring drive just packed up on my SBDB009 urgh :rodekaarto|:-|

Odd thing is, the second hand keeps stopping at the exact same place ( 33 seconds). If I pull out the crown, push back in, it will run again for a while, but then it stops at 33 seconds.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Gone, and sorely missed..

..I feel a scratch that needs itching!


----------



## mr_me (Jan 5, 2020)

Seeing all these pics makes me want one more. Unfortunately, I'm not sure my 16cm wrist will pull it off. haha


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

mr_me said:


> Seeing all these pics makes me want one more. Unfortunately, I'm not sure my 16cm wrist will pull it off. haha


I thought that my wrist at 6.5" would be too small, but then I got a 300m, and I was pleasantly surprised. Don't write it off - it could work!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Sun's out!! I shot these just before it drops below the trees...


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcome to the jungle!









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Miss this one 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some steel


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Took Gramps to a well deserved tropical afternoon walk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Spring-Diver said:


> Miss this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's being well cared for......


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Barn0081 said:


> Well, &#8230;
> 
> This is going to be expensive, my spring drive just packed up on my SBDB009 urgh
> 
> ...


Do you know the history of it? Are you the first owner? Could be many things. First guess would be a bent seconds hand hitting the dial markers or another hand. Another possibility is debris or something got knocked loose in the movement and is catching one of the gears at the same spot. Very unusual for a spring drive to fail.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

This is a hell of a thread. I have a SBBN031 on the delivery truck as I type this. Can't wait to join this special family! I'll post pics hopefully later today!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SBBN033 On BOR


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

trameline said:


> SBBN033 On BOR


A fine pairing indeed. One I considered when I had my SBBN033. Is this one of the Watch Gecko offerings?


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

konners said:


> A fine pairing indeed. One I considered when I had my SBBN033. Is this one of the Watch Gecko offerings?


Thank You , The BOR was from Yobokies , I was thinking of putting the SBBN033 up FS but I got cold feet . :-!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

trameline said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> > A fine pairing indeed. One I considered when I had my SBBN033. Is this one of the Watch Gecko offerings?
> ...


Same one I had. Had it for a turtle though, and for whatever reason I didn't get the straight endlinks (might have been because Harold wanted silly money for them) before moving it on.

Should you want to sell the SBBN, drop me a message I might be interested!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

OMG I can't explain how excited I am. This is easily the most comfortable watch I've ever worn.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

jpisare said:


> OMG I can't explain how excited I am. This is easily the most comfortable watch I've ever worn.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And that's on the stock bracelet.
The best thing about it is the easy strap-swap you can do with just a paperclip, and for me, the most comfortable is the vintage MN strap. Soft elastic parachute band, it saves a lot of weight.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Love that look!

I briefly had it on a Bonetto rubber strap. Felt amazing on wrist but went back to the bracelet for now. I'm loving this ratcheting clasp thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Lads im looking for a thick and heavy SS bracelet for my SBBN031 to replace the thin stock one.

Anybody have any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Cobia said:


> Lads im looking for a thick and heavy SS bracelet for my SBBN031 to replace the thin stock one.
> 
> Anybody have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


The stock SBBN015 bracelet or the Heimdallr Sharkey version. I own both. I got the completely unworn stock SBBN015 bracelet for $350 and the Heimdallr Sharkey bracelet as part of the $150 Sharkey watch, but you can buy it separately for $50 I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

@jpisare
Welcome to the madhouse. My beater tuna says hello.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Thank you!! Thrilled to be here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ben265 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



CADirk said:


> And that's on the stock bracelet.
> The best thing about it is the easy strap-swap you can do with just a paperclip, and for me, the most comfortable is the vintage MN strap. Soft elastic parachute band, it saves a lot of weight.
> 
> View attachment 14826751


I couldn't agree more, I love those straps 









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Vintage Golden Tuna >>>


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Wow. Gorgeous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Lads im looking for a thick and heavy SS bracelet for my SBBN031 to replace the thin stock one.
> 
> Anybody have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


The strapcode engineer II is suitably heavy at 125 grams for the full tank thread.
I've got the engineer I, and that's just slightly more rounded on the top of the links and adds an indecent amount of weight to the watch.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Lads im looking for a thick and heavy SS bracelet for my SBBN031 to replace the thin stock one.
> 
> Anybody have any ideas?


Mate,

I always loved the look of mine on an Oyster, the pic below shows it on Uncle Seiko's Oyster. But typically Oysters are elegant, so rather slim and so is the weight: The Uncle Seiko one shows 82 gr on my kitchen scale and you would surely have to deduct 3 or 4 links that you would have to remove. The Oysters which Strapcode offers are around the same, just slightly varying dependent on the clasp you choose.

Just for your reference, the bracelet of the SRP-Turtles in full length gives 105 gr.

So "_thick and heavy_" would rather be these from Strapcode:

Super Engineer (125 gr):https://www.strapcode.com/collections/for-seiko-marinemaster/products/metal-ss-bcl03-b034

Hexad (106 gr): https://www.strapcode.com/collections/for-seiko-marinemaster/products/metal-ss-bcl03-b041
- sold out these days -

Endmill (105 gr): https://www.strapcode.com/collections/for-seiko-marinemaster/products/metal-ss-bcl20-b048
- sold out also -

As far as I remember the first two above are very popular here with Tunas and the most heavy one, the Super Engineer is still available.You can see it on a Tuna in these two videos:








 (there's also the Endmill in that video)

Please be aware that all my links point you to the 21,5 mm versions. I saw comments here, that Strapcode's 22 mm versions were to tight a fit for the Tunas.









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I should mention I ordered one of those elastic military straps from The Watch Steward. Can't wait. Those Erika straps are a bit spendy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jashotwe1 (Aug 8, 2013)

My blue fin tuna; SRP453:


----------



## jashotwe1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Error, duplicate post.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

I have fitted 22mm Strapcode Bracelets on my SBBNO33 Tuna, a Super Engineer , Oyster,
Also a 22mm BOR from Yobokies .
No problem with fitting whatsoever.


----------



## Shug (Jun 19, 2016)

I ended up having to file one side of a 22mm strapcode bracelet to get it to fit on my SBBN033 so i guess its just pot luck wither it goes or not.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

The only models that can potentially have a problem with the 22.0 bracelets are the ones without drilled lug holes, namely the Spring Drive Tuna and Darth Tuna. Any other Tuna eats the 22.0mm bracelets like a champ. Both my SD and Darth failed to accommodate my 22mm Engineer properly. That said, Tunas don't need to be on bracelets to look and wear great. Here is my Darth SBBN011 from Arabia with the Uncle Seiko GL831.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SBBN033 On 22mm BOR


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Winter Darth.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Borealis rubber.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Gramps is acting up again after seeing the young'uns in this thread. Got to give him some wrist time so he calms down.

@trameline 
That is perfection. The bling of the BOR perfectly matches the 033's shiny case.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Uncle Seiko waffle came in today. It's an awesome pairing!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

It's good to see Gramps.....looking good for your age 

Goldie


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

To switch things around, the SBBN011 now goes back to the Isofrane. I'm planning to take a drill to it so the strap can take fat bars.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

A chilly evening...









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrspera (Feb 1, 2010)

GTR83 said:


> To switch things around, the SBBN011 now goes back to the Isofrane. I'm planning to take a drill to it so the strap can take fat bars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be easier to buy "skinny" fat bars from someone like watchgecko. 2.0mm wide with the 1.1mm ends to fit seiko lug holes. I went that route instead of drilling a strap


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

mrspera said:


> Might be easier to buy "skinny" fat bars from someone like watchgecko. 2.0mm wide with the 1.1mm ends to fit seiko lug holes. I went that route instead of drilling a strap


Yep, after further examination drilling through the Isofrane is too risky because the part which has the springbar holes are quite thin. Slight lack of precision will pretty much destroy the strap. I'm going to go by your suggestion, thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Fresh air today...strong winds from the North >>>


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

....and Golden rays this evening >>>


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Ridiculously cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SBBN033


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Friday morning with the Gold Ocean... The chocolate tuna


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

trameline said:


> SBBN033


What bracelet is that? Really nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Returning to Team Tuna!!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Felt like dumping some recent pics so here they are.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarewatcholic (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice watches. How does the lume compares between the two? The arnie looks awesome but the Emperor just has a much better movement.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

rarewatcholic said:


> Nice watches. How does the lume compares between the two? The arnie looks awesome but the Emperor just has a much better movement.


Since I also have both models, I'll try to answer: the lume on the emperor is brighter and shines longer. The Arnie's lume is on par with an SKX, which is to say it's still better than most other brands. I won't comment on their movements because there's a time and place for both.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

simonp67 said:


> What bracelet is that? Really nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank You , It's the Beads of Rice from Yobokies.


----------



## Timcameron52 (Oct 20, 2019)

GTR83 said:


> Felt like dumping some recent pics so here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an after market strap? If so where did you source it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Timcameron52 said:


> Is that an after market strap? If so where did you source it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The one on the spring drive tuna is a wjean M22 from eBay. It's a replica of the stock MM300 rubber strap but in 22mm. If I had to nitpick, I didn't really like the fact that it tapers to 18mm instead of 20mm. Other than that, it's a very nice strap.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Anyone have a photo of a SD Tuna next to something like an Alpinist or other common watch?


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes the Arnie lume seems to require a much longer charge than the Emperor to get any bright.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Good evening. I'm late to the Seiko craze, but he now has my Credit Card, so more may follow. Lol. With a small wrist and a second hand Prospex Solar coming round at under £200, I became a Tuna owner. (maybe not quite as magnificent as the professional models, but an amazing watch nonetheless)

Hello all.









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

vsh said:


> Anyone have a photo of a SD Tuna next to something like an Alpinist or other common watch?


I no longer have SKXs but do have this shot of my Tuna with a Sumo and MM200. Best I can do!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

jpisare said:


> I no longer have SKXs but do have this shot of my Tuna with a Sumo and MM200. Best I can do!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, will look up that tuna model and compare it to the sd.



Stuart.Aspey said:


> Good evening. I'm late to the Seiko craze, but he now has my Credit Card, so more may follow. Lol. With a small wrist and a second hand Prospex Solar coming round at under £200, I became a Tuna owner. (maybe not quite as magnificent as the professional models, but an amazing watch nonetheless)
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Don't sell your watch short, it'll do everything the other tunas at the same depth rating will. The X is a PS if you look closely, stands for Professional Spesifications.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

vsh said:


> Thanks, will look up that tuna model and compare it to the sd.
> 
> Don't sell your watch short, it'll do everything the other tunas at the same depth rating will. The X is a PS if you look closely, stands for Professional Spesifications.


Apologies, I completely glossed over the "SD" part!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Out at Galveston with the vintage Golden Tuna today!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Here's a pic of my SBDB009 next to a sea urchin SNZF17. The spring drive tuna actually looks and wears somewhat smaller than the urchin, which is close to an SKX. I'd say the SD wears a lot like the 300m tuna.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Loving the pics and cannot wait for mine to arrive this week! Quick question, I am reading conflicting lug measurements everywhere for the strapcode bracelets. It sounds like for my sbbn015 I should order the 21.5 offering...but then I find something that says otherwise. So do I order the 21.5 or 22? Sorry, I am new to the Tuna game and just a bit confused. Thanks


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Damn, anybody? I really want to pull the trigger on one of these 21.5 Super Engineers, but I just want to be 100% sure I’m getting the right size. Thanks.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Damn, anybody? I really want to pull the trigger on one of these 21.5 Super Engineers, but I just want to be 100% sure I'm getting the right size. Thanks.


I have purchased Three different bracelets for my SBBN033 Tuna, all of them were 22mm .
They all fitted no problem, if the same applies to a SBBN015 I'm not sure .
Would it not be possible to purchase a 22mm and if it didn't fit between the lugs to take off 
.5 mm would I imagine not be a major task .
Just a thought , anyways good luck with whatever way you go |>


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Loving the pics and cannot wait for mine to arrive this week! Quick question, I am reading conflicting lug measurements everywhere for the strapcode bracelets. It sounds like for my sbbn015 I should order the 21.5 offering...but then I find something that says otherwise. So do I order the 21.5 or 22? Sorry, I am new to the Tuna game and just a bit confused. Thanks


I have an 037 and got the 22mm Hexed bracelet... I could make it fit, but ultimately ended up filing it down a bit to make changes easier. If I were to order again, I'd probably go with the 21.5 one.

Jamie


----------



## mrspera (Feb 1, 2010)

Tunas are great for snow, not just diving...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



Mr.Jones82 said:


> Damn, anybody? I really want to pull the trigger on one of these 21.5 Super Engineers, but I just want to be 100% sure I'm getting the right size. Thanks.


Don't know anything about the Strapcode bracelet for the Tuna, however I know positively the SBBN015 Tuna lug width is 22mm.

Not sure why you'd want a Strapcode if you have the OEM. For the Tuna there's not a better bracelet imo.


----------



## Shug (Jun 19, 2016)

jhanna1701 said:


> I have an 037 and got the 22mm Hexed bracelet... I could make it fit, but ultimately ended up filing it down a bit to make changes easier. If I were to order again, I'd probably go with the 21.5 one.
> 
> Jamie


Same issue I had with the Hexad the narrowest watch lug with was 21.86mm and the bracelet was 21.93mm if memmory serves me right. Had to file one side of bracelet down to get it in. Other side fitted fine.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Damn, anybody? I really want to pull the trigger on one of these 21.5 Super Engineers, but I just want to be 100% sure I'm getting the right size. Thanks.


The 22m fits the 300m, SD and emperor Tunas, with a bit of a fiddle on the last two. They hardly fit the darth tunas and the ones that I've seen manage to fit was due to slight imprecise manufacturing from Strapcode, not because they can actually fit. But the 21.5 works on all Tunas and in real life use the gap doesn't really show.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

So these new softer silicone strap that comes stock on the Emperor Tuna, is the soft touch surface supposed to wear down so quick?

I bought a new OEM replacement strap on eBay already after only two months of owning the watch lmao! I guess that's the only QC issue I have with mine.

I knew I should have bought that old skool Seiko hard plastic diver strap when I had the chance at Ueno Yodabashi ugh!

Interesting Strapcode is actually from Hong Kong I guess near Ocean Park.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

GTR83 said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, anybody? I really want to pull the trigger on one of these 21.5 Super Engineers, but I just want to be 100% sure I'm getting the right size. Thanks.
> ...


Thanks everyone for all the feedback!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

SBDX011 on SBBN025 strap aka the newer style tuna silicone strap. After trying multiple straps on this watch, including a Strapcode Engineer bracelet, the stock rubber from an SBDB009, a turtle silicone, an Uncle Seiko flat vent, various leather straps, and even an Isofrane, I found that the new silicone strap strikes the best balance between looks, comfort, thickness and fitting on this watch. The Isofrane is a very close second, but I discovered it makes the watch hardly able to stay flat on my wrist due to how the lugs are basically hidden behind the lower portion of the shroud, forcing the thicker Isofrane to angle downwards. Isofranes and isoclones look great on tunas, of course, but I'm willing to sacrifice looks to get an overall better wearing experience. My Darth on the other hand works very well with the iso, because on the Darth the position of the lugs actually work in the isofrane's favor.

It's also worth mentioning that the stock Seiko straps flare out just after the lugs and then taper off, creating an interesting visual combo with the vents and the shape of the case itself.

I also arrived at the conclusion that the PVD engineer bracelets don't really work on the bigger tunas, I like how it looks on my SBDX014 but it's a big no no on the 011. The stainless steel ones are perfect for the 300m ones, though. Then again, the design of the 300m tunas basically makes them look great on anything.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Loving the pics and cannot wait for mine to arrive this week! Quick question, I am reading conflicting lug measurements everywhere for the strapcode bracelets. It sounds like for my sbbn015 I should order the 21.5 offering...but then I find something that says otherwise. So do I order the 21.5 or 22? Sorry, I am new to the Tuna game and just a bit confused. Thanks


I have a 22mm strapcode super oyster and it fits fine.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Emceemon (Aug 11, 2015)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Hey gents, my new to me Tuna arrived and I love it. I wanted the sbbn015 specifically because I prefer the hand set and I thought I might prefer the bracelet style... and I really like this one for the most part. I was getting ready to just immediately pull the trigger on a strapcode when it arrived, but I don't know. Are they really better? Obligatory wrist shot time!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Hey gents, my new to me Tuna arrived and I love it. I wanted the sbbn015 specifically because I prefer the hand set and I thought I might prefer the bracelet style... and I really like this one for the most part. I was getting ready to just immediately pull the trigger on a strapcode when it arrived, but I don't know. Are they really better? Obligatory wrist shot time!
> View attachment 14862859


Not in my opinion.... That's probably one of Seikos best bracelets.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


> Not in my opinion.... That's probably one of Seikos best bracelets.


My thoughts exactly. This is the best Seiko bracelet I've encountered and it has a ratcheting clasp. I love this bracelet so far. It is a keeper!


----------



## noizer (Mar 19, 2012)

Think I'm done with my tuna collection here lol..


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

My SBBN015 mounted on a BC rubber Nato....now it feels like a Tool watch ;-)


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

It's a cool dry day here on the upper Texas coast>>>


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

From this week diving in Hawaii









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

Got a new 1 for the collection. King turtle save the oceans









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

noizer said:


> View attachment 14863037
> 
> 
> Think I'm done with my tuna collection here lol..




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Again today


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

The SBBN015 bracelet is simply the best bracelet Seiko ever made.

Enjoying my afternoon with another tuna.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shug (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Bluenah


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Don't you just love Saturday afternoons...


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

On a The Watch Steward strap. Super comfy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some steel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Hey gents, my new to me Tuna arrived and I love it. I wanted the sbbn015 specifically because I prefer the hand set and I thought I might prefer the bracelet style... and I really like this one for the most part. I was getting ready to just immediately pull the trigger on a strapcode when it arrived, but I don't know. Are they really better? Obligatory wrist shot time!
> View attachment 14862859


Did you already bang this up or was this used?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Did you already bang this up or was this used?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


"New to me", used


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Dp


----------



## DocSLUGGO (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi All,

I own a new SBBN033 and am just not bonding with the shiny / polished shroud. Would anyone be willing to trade me their shroud from either a SBBN031 or SBBN017 ? I've looked around at several sellers (Chinese) on the "bay" and 2 of the "watch works" sites on the web...with no dice as far as getting mine bead blasted or a shroud that suits my fancy. Here's a shot of it on my brand new Uncle Seiko waffle.









Thanks for the time, and any suggestions.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Eclectic Gearhead said:


> View attachment 14876859


Agent 017 reporting in. I still have that stock strap, thinking of trimming it down by 20mm to make it stick out a bit less.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Okay, I guess I went a little overboard with shrouded divers last year. I think I've got some spring cleaning to do.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## amygdala (Apr 8, 2014)

Checking in with the Emperor Tuna 50th Anniversary in Boracay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

GTR83 said:


> Okay, I guess I went a little overboard with shrouded divers last year. I think I've got some spring cleaning to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> Okay, I guess I went a little overboard with shrouded divers last year. I think I've got some spring cleaning to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you could only keep one?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> Okay, I guess I went a little overboard with shrouded divers last year. I think I've got some spring cleaning to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't help but be jealous. I haven't got a single Tuna and you have an entire ecosystem worth of sea creatures..
Well done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Degr8n8 said:


> If you could only keep one?


It would be a toss-up between the Grandfather and the SBDX011. But then again I love the practicality of the battery powered ones.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## LucasWalker42 (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Working late









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Just arrived from JP, 7549-7010 dated November '81.

Was lucky to have it fire up with a fresh battery. New crystal and gaskets on the way.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

My fave Seiko. Hands down.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

My question is where is exacly this ceramic use? Is it for the shroud only? And bezel is steel PVD coated?


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Traffic shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Rikimaru said:


> My question is where is exacly this ceramic use? Is it for the shroud only? And bezel is steel PVD coated?


Most likely you are right. Same with the Gold Emperor Tuna the shroud is ceramic and the bezel is stainless steel.

Baby Tuna casing would probably be stainless steel.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

I also find it funny with these blog sites where they wrote about the SBDX016 with cermet being a new material.

Cermet aka. Ceramic Metal was already used on the Landmaster South Pole SBCW023 for its casing and bracelet in 1999.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

An SBDX016 pic with cermet shroud!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> Traffic shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apologies if dumb question, but what's the model no. of this one? It's gorgeous.

I'm almost certain a second Tuna will be my next purchase but I just don't know which one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

jpisare said:


> Apologies if dumb question, but what's the model no. of this one? It's gorgeous.
> 
> I'm almost certain a second Tuna will be my next purchase but I just don't know which one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's the SBDX014/SBDX014G from 2015 or so. There are two versions of these 50th Anniversary Special Edition rose gold tunas, the other one is the SBDX016. ArchangelFX owns both. Pic courtesy of Timeless Luxury Watches.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

The SBDX014 is a general release model while the SBDX016 is limited to 700 units IIRC. Both came out in 2015 to celebrate the 50th anniversary of Seiko Diver Watches.

SBDX014 can still be easily obtained in and around Tokyo, while SBDX016 I've only saw it at one store in Mongkok back around Christmas time.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

krayzie said:


> The SBDX014 is a general release model while the SBDX016 is limited to 700 units IIRC. Both came out in 2015 to celebrate the 50th anniversary of Seiko Diver Watches.
> 
> SBDX014 can still be easily obtained in and around Tokyo, while SBDX016 I've only saw it at one store in Mongkok back around Christmas time.


Yep, the 014 is just a Special Edition aka part of a themed release, while the 016 is a Limited Edition so it's numbered. For all intents and purposes the 014 is pretty much a general release even though all existing specimens were made during a short time only, and they are all part of the same batch - at least according to my Seiko distributor.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Damn, didn't realize how pricey! Maybe a 7c46-7009 is more closer to reality! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

GTR83 said:


> For all intents and purposes the 014 is pretty much a general release even though all existing specimens were made during a short time only, and they are all part of the same batch - at least according to my Seiko distributor.


The model came out in 2015. Mine was made in August 2018 with everything aligned lol!

The only time I forgive the X logo anywhere on the watch since it's the only iteration of the mechanical Golden Tuna.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

krayzie said:


> The model came out in 2015. Mine was made in August 2018 with everything aligned lol!
> 
> The only time I forgive the X logo anywhere on the watch since it's the only iteration of the mechanical Golden Tuna.


Ironically the quartz golden tuna reissue - which is very faithful to the original despite some obvious differences, much more so than the relationship between the 014/016 and the first mechanical tuna - does not have a single X anywhere. In my opinion, it's clear Seiko knows that a lot of the older fans don't like the X, so they decide to not have it on certain models they think will attract the older generation more, and put it on models they aim at the younger generation of customers.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Did somebody say Golden Tuna?

*BAM!* 









Have a great weekend everyone!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Dammit. You guys are going to make me buy one lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

GTR83 said:


> Ironically the quartz golden tuna reissue - which is very faithful to the original despite some obvious differences, much more so than the relationship between the 014/016 and the first mechanical tuna - does not have a single X anywhere.


By the time I found this reissue in HK I've already bought the rose gold a week prior in Japan. I was a little upset because I already spent the money, but then again I wanted the mechanical more than the quartz.

This S23626 is more in line with the SLA trio with the X delete tax. As for the Grandfather Tuna they already did SBDX005 15 years prior. When they do this again I can see it being an 8L55 SBEX rated at 1000m.

The SBDX014/016 is more like the Land Cruiser 70 re-release, a modern take on an old model.

Watch reissues are kinda like sneaker reissues the older folks want them to be as accurate to the original as possible.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Did somebody say Golden Tuna?
> 
> *BAM!*
> 
> ...


Have some more


----------



## Mtwilliams80 (Jul 4, 2015)

Happy Friday Tuna Fam!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

GT Rush!!!


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

But to be very honest, for me the SBBN031 is still the most practical and easy to wear everyday watch, better than the golden tuna.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

CADirk said:


> Have some more
> ...





Archangel FX said:


> GT Rush!!!
> ...


Looks like we found a gold mine! |>



CADirk said:


> But to be very honest, for me the SBBN031 is still the most practical and easy to wear everyday watch, better than the golden tuna.


To also be very honest, I never ever thought of practicability when grabbing my Golden Tuna. There ain't just no other watch like a 1000 m Tuna that is such an awesome show on the wrist and so much fun to wear. Instant happiness every time. :-!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

The Tuna Can

https://www.seiko-design.com/en/aka/index.html


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

krayzie said:


> By the time I found this reissue in HK I've already bought the rose gold a week prior in Japan. I was a little upset because I already spent the money, but then again I wanted the mechanical more than the quartz.
> 
> This S23626 is more in line with the SLA trio with the X delete tax. As for the Grandfather Tuna they already did SBDX005 15 years prior. When they do this again I can see it being an 8L55 SBEX rated at 1000m.
> 
> ...


That sounds plausible. I do have the SBEX005 which is powered by the 8L55 and is a 1000m Marinemaster, and I'm wondering when they will reissue the Grandfather with this movement. By the way the SBEX001, 003, 005 trio is funny:

SBEX001 - Marinemaster proudly displayed on dial. No X anywhere. Makes sense since this is the most classic looking out of the three with its charming gold tone.
SBEX003 - Marinemaster still on dial but with the added JAMSTEC logo, and there is an X on the crown. The dial has a slight wave pattern. The dial is a very dark green that sometimes looks dark blue or even black.
SBEX005 - X now takes center stage on the dial but the crown doesn't have it, and the dial is a beautiful blue lacquered iron to distract you from the X lol.

Makes me really wonder who thought up the whole Prospex branding strategy because I don't think he understands Seiko or its fans at all, and is only concerned with getting more sales from the youth.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

GTR83 said:


> Makes me really wonder who thought up the whole Prospex branding strategy because I don't think he understands Seiko or its fans at all, and is only concerned with getting more sales from the youth.


Seiko's current marketing strategy in its entirety was clearly explained in their "A Journey In Time" Book written in 2003. It's in chapter 2 or something IIRC. The grouping into a few sub-brands, the rise in price, getting rid of low end popular models to upmarket. Can't say we didn't see this coming. This is to fight the Swiss and I'm sure they saw the threat of smartwatches and cheap Chinese watches long before.

I find it hilarious that even employees within Seiko will readily admit (from reading the numerous factory tours people have had) that even they don't like this new re-branding strategy and prefer the old dials. You always see it in the pictures that they are still wearing the older models to work.

Same with the Emperor Tuna now, at first when they re-introduced it they made Marinemaster into a line of watches and added it to the dial, then added the X logo to the crown, and now the X logo is on the dial with the new special editions. Again this is just following the Swiss.

For me the logo on the dial is the final straw. What I really want is just the old plain dial with just the word "Professional" and the max depth on it.

Professional was really their line of high end diver's watches. The X logo belongs on their new designs.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Got my 42yo golden Tuna back from service today...


----------



## rarewatcholic (Aug 14, 2013)

GTR83 said:


> Okay, I guess I went a little overboard with shrouded divers last year. I think I've got some spring cleaning to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice tunasssss
You got them on different straps too, which one is the best strap out of the ones you have?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Bonetto Cinturini rubber nato. Can't get enough of the vanilla scent!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Looks like we found a gold mine! |>
> 
> To also be very honest, I never ever thought of practicability when grabbing my Golden Tuna. There ain't just no other watch like a 1000 m Tuna that is such an awesome show on the wrist and so much fun to wear. Instant happiness every time. :-!
> 
> ...


Let's say that the tunas have some competition going on for wrist placement overhere.


----------



## hoboken309 (Jan 22, 2016)

On a new strap - Horus blue camo strap


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Sunday!! Golden Emperor to start the week off >>>


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Hey guys, sorry to bother you with another question. I was thinking of picking up a JSAR Marathon and was wondering if any of you could make a comparison on how it wears in comparison to the Tuna. My next purchase is between that and a sbbn033. Any advice/comparisons would be appreciated. Yes, I already have a sbbn015, but weirdly I crave another Tuna, but feel like the Marathon might be the better or at least more logical choice considering I already own a Tuna. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Hey guys, sorry to bother you with another question. I was thinking of picking up a JSAR Marathon and was wondering if any of you could make a comparison on how it wears in comparison to the Tuna. My next purchase is between that and a sbbn033. Any advice/comparisons would be appreciated. Yes, I already have a sbbn015, but weirdly I crave another Tuna, but feel like the Marathon might be the better or at least more logical choice considering I already own a Tuna. Thanks in advance.


I'd get the Marathon. I used to have an sbbn017 Tuna and sold it (very regrettably) after getting my SBBN037. The old tuna and new tuna were competing too much for wrist time and I felt pressured to get rid of one. After owning both and looking back, the 015/017 were the best generation of the 300m Tunas, the brushed hands and non-diashield cases were perfect. So stick with your sbbn015 and branch out to the marathon! Hope this helps!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

rarewatcholic said:


> Nice tunasssss
> You got them on different straps too, which one is the best strap out of the ones you have?


I believe the rating would be something like this.
1. Stock Seiko silicone & Uncle Seiko flat vent, or Seiko's own DAL1BP but trimmed down to remove excess tail 
2. Isofrane 
3. Erika's MN straps and any of its clones, although I'm partial to an Indonesian brand since they make a shorter version 
4. Wjean's M22 rubber straps - I only use these for the looks, comfort and fit are so-so 
5. Uncle Seiko Waffle - the holes are spaced so far apart so it might not work for everyone and I've had one break well before the expected age of 2 years 
6. Seiko stock rubber

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

mariod said:


> View attachment 14898621


Did you get this one from an Indonesian named Budi?

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

GTR83 said:


> Did you get this one from an Indonesian named Budi?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


No I didn't.


----------



## Bobcat Sig (Feb 19, 2020)

CADirk said:


> Let's say that the tunas have some competition going on for wrist placement overhere.
> 
> View attachment 14893687


The lower left strap; MN, yes? How do you like it?
I'm thinking of ordering one.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

This is a must read if you want to understand better the design of the Professional Tuna.

https://www.thewatchsite.com/29-tokunaga-archives/


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Thats a hefty piece


----------



## rarewatcholic (Aug 14, 2013)

GTR83 said:


> rarewatcholic said:
> 
> 
> > Nice tunasssss
> ...


Very good info! I am puzzling between getting an Isofrane or a USGL831!


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



rarewatcholic said:


> Very good info! I am puzzling between getting an Isofrane or a USGL831!


Having owned both, I'd go with the USGL831.

The Isofrane is a great strap, but i thought the USGL831 was more flexible, more comfortable, thinner and has the same great vanilla scent.

Standard size USGL831 on the left, DAL1BP on the right


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Bobcat Sig said:


> The lower left strap; MN, yes? How do you like it?
> I'm thinking of ordering one.


Both tunas are on MN straps.
The golden tuna on a vintage black-ops (no longer available) and the 300m tuna on a normal vintage green-yellow stripe MN strap (still available).
Those vintage ones are much more (about twice) as stretchy as the new MN straps, but i've got no information on the latest version Erika is producing, so i can't say anything about that. Comfort for me is better than a nato in my opinion, because my wrist seems to vary in size a bit during the day and the strap simply stretches without becoming so loose the watch will slip around.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

rainier said:


> rarewatcholic said:
> 
> 
> > Very good info! I am puzzling between getting an Isofrane or a USGL831!
> ...


Unlce seiko sells multi sizes for his straps. For the one on the left, is that medium of large? Would there be a lot of overhang on the strap tail with a seven inch wrist? Thanks!


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Degr8n8 said:


> Unlce seiko sells multi sizes for his straps. For the one on the left, is that medium of large? Would there be a lot of overhang on the strap tail with a seven inch wrist? Thanks!


Uncle Seiko's sizing for their USGL831 is Standard or Short. As mentioned in my post, I am displaying the Standard size. I have no overhang beyond the keeper for my 7" wrist.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

My watch dog watching me while I watch my watch and contemplate keeping it or not. (Keeping the watch, not the watch dog. Dog is perfect.). I’ve had the Tuna for almost five years now and I love it, but I’ve been leaning towards my smaller watches as of late. That said, there’s something about the Tuna that I just can’t put my finger on. Because of its size, I want to flip it, yet it wears so well and seems so perfect. It’s hard to explain but no other watch has given me as much anxiety as this one. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## ocieb (Oct 20, 2016)

nolte said:


>


sweeeeeet


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Yet another one came in. I got this SBBN015 along with a 3rd Gen Citizen Fugu. I think I'm all set for at least a few years!









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Degr8n8 said:


> My watch dog watching me while I watch my watch and contemplate keeping it or not. (Keeping the watch, not the watch dog. Dog is perfect.). I've had the Tuna for almost five years now and I love it, but I've been leaning towards my smaller watches as of late. That said, there's something about the Tuna that I just can't put my finger on. Because of its size, I want to flip it, yet it wears so well and seems so perfect. It's hard to explain but no other watch has given me as much anxiety as this one. Anyone else have this issue?


Sounds like a re-buy waiting to happen - don't do it. That being said, if you do want to sell PM me. Cute pup btw.


----------



## born_sinner (Sep 17, 2013)

Just joined the Tuna club. I must admit that I loved it the second I got it. SBBN031 on black waxed canvas strap.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Good evening. I'm late to the Seiko craze, but he now has my Credit Card, so more may follow. Lol. With a small wrist and a second hand Prospex Solar coming round at under £200, I became a Tuna owner. (maybe not quite as magnificent as the professional models, but an amazing watch nonetheless)
> 
> Hello all.
> 
> ...


Nice to see you in the tuna thread with your lovely piece bro, how you enjoying it?


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

It is a great watch and the Prospex Solar is probably all I really need. One day, I will get a top end variant. The strap is comfortable, the presence of the watch on my arm is great. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> It is a great watch and the Prospex Solar is probably all I really need. One day, I will get a top end variant. The strap is comfortable, the presence of the watch on my arm is great.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Great to hear mate, was an excellent choice.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Degr8n8 said:


> I'd get the Marathon. I used to have an sbbn017 Tuna and sold it (very regrettably) after getting my SBBN037. The old tuna and new tuna were competing too much for wrist time and I felt pressured to get rid of one. After owning both and looking back, the 015/017 were the best generation of the 300m Tunas, the brushed hands and non-diashield cases were perfect. So stick with your sbbn015 and branch out to the marathon! Hope this helps!


Really appreciate the response. I think I'm siding with you on this. The logic is sound and it looks like I'm about to pull the trigger. Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Lads im looking for a thick and heavy SS bracelet for my SBBN031 to replace the thin stock one.
> 
> Anybody have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


What'd you go with? Honestly, I quite like the bracelet, but mine is used and quite chewed up. Did you end up pulling the trigger?


----------



## rarewatcholic (Aug 14, 2013)

rainier said:


> Degr8n8 said:
> 
> 
> > Unlce seiko sells multi sizes for his straps. For the one on the left, is that medium of large? Would there be a lot of overhang on the strap tail with a seven inch wrist? Thanks!
> ...


Wow, the DAL1BP is pretty long! I always thought the standard length USGL831 will have similar length as the OEM... guess I am wrong.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

I should have posted this here looks so bad arse.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> What'd you go with? Honestly, I quite like the bracelet, but mine is used and quite chewed up. Did you end up pulling the trigger?


Hi jonesy, havnt got it yet but im looking.

Ended up getting a rollball and beads of rice for other seikos.

The stock bracelet on the 031 is nice but its not chunky enough for my liking, im looking for something to really bulk the watch up and balance out the head more.
Im looking for the thickest and heaviest bracelet possible or close to it, not sure yet.

Yours is the earlier model 015 bracelet right? Thats a better bracelet than the newer one imo, maybe not better but looks more balanced and a bit heavier.

Thanks for bumping my post, i went back and looked for it but couldnt find it, sorry to anybody who offered assistance with bracelet recommendations.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Mate,
> 
> I always loved the look of mine on an Oyster, the pic below shows it on Uncle Seiko's Oyster. But typically Oysters are elegant, so rather slim and so is the weight: The Uncle Seiko one shows 82 gr on my kitchen scale and you would surely have to deduct 3 or 4 links that you would have to remove. The Oysters which Strapcode offers are around the same, just slightly varying dependent on the clasp you choose.
> 
> ...


Thankyou so much my friend, so sorry i totally forgot to get back to my question, total brain fade from me.
Will have a look at these now bro, thanks for the detailed answer, so sorry i missed it.

This super engineer says 21.5mm, is that what i should buy for the sbbn031, or 22mm?

I hate the thought of having play in it, do these 300m tunas not take 22mm?

Edit, just saw that was the last thing you addressed, so 21.5 is the correct option then.

thanks mate


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Hi jonesy, havnt got it yet but im looking.
> 
> Ended up getting a rollball and beads of rice for other seikos.
> 
> ...


Yeah, mine is the older sbbn015. I prefer its bracelet and quite like it, but it is a bit more chewed up than I'd like. I wish Seiko still sold it, because I'd probably just go ahead and buy it. The Strapcodes look great, but the ratcheting clasp on the Seiko's is brilliant and in all honesty I really like the bracelet, so I might just try to brush out some of the wear. Anyway, thanks for the response. Take care


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Thankyou so much my friend, so sorry i totally forgot to get back to my question, total brain fade from me.
> Will have a look at these now bro, thanks for the detailed answer, so sorry i missed it.
> 
> This super engineer says 21.5mm, is that what i should buy for the sbbn031, or 22mm?
> ...


I just measured the lugs on my sbbn031, and they do taper a little bit from the bottom at 22.0mm to about 21.7mm on the top, so a 21.5mm is a safe size for a bracelet.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

CADirk said:


> I just measured the lugs on my sbbn031, and they do taper a little bit from the bottom at 22.0mm to about 21.7mm on the top, so a 21.5mm is a safe size for a bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 14913009
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, i appreciate that, 21.5 it is then..

Your pics show my issue with this bracelet, way too thin and tapers too much, throws the watch head out of balance a bit imo, just doesnt feel right on the wrist.
Id prefer a non tapering thick as possible bracelet.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Yeah, mine is the older sbbn015. I prefer its bracelet and quite like it, but it is a bit more chewed up than I'd like. I wish Seiko still sold it, because I'd probably just go ahead and buy it. The Strapcodes look great, but the ratcheting clasp on the Seiko's is brilliant and in all honesty I really like the bracelet, so I might just try to brush out some of the wear. Anyway, thanks for the response. Take care


Good idea, i'd be holding onto that bracelet, sounds like it was the best tuna stock bracelet.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Cobia said:


> Good idea, i'd be holding onto that bracelet, sounds like it was the best tuna stock bracelet.


Not only the best tuna stock bracelet, I'd even go on to say it's the best diver bracelet Seiko has ever made period.

A good alternative to the SBBN015's DA291JM bracelet would be the Sharkey Sea Shepherd bracelet which goes for $50, but it doesn't come with the ratcheting clasp.

To continue with the "OEM" theme, tonight the SBBN017 comes back on its stock rubber strap which I trimmed +/- 2.5cm off of.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beard Man (Feb 7, 2013)

I want to buy Seiko Tuna,but read such a story that the sand between the bezel and the watch body can jam the bezel. Is that right?


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Beard Man said:


> I want to buy Seiko Tuna,but read such a story that the sand between the bezel and the watch body can jam the bezel. Is that right?


Taken mine to the beach every year since 2015 and never had that problem.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Also I would think worse case is what, removing the shroud to rinse off the watch then re-attaching?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

I did this twice in Hawaii (10days) and the watch was in the ocean either diving or snorkeling and such every day. Brought a tool and takes maybe 5min?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Anyone happen to have/had both the SBBN031 (or other black bezel/dial variant) and the SBBN037 blue Tuna?

I'm considering purchasing the blue to go along with my 031 but am wondering if it's different enough to warrant owning both.

I do own multiple Sumos so I'm not one to generally shy away from the same watch in different colorways but some pics I've seen make it look like the blue is very dark and not similar to the blue Sumo for example.

Thoughts, ideas? Thanks guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Still in love after 2 years. Never had that happen to me before. I usually get bored with them before I even receive them...


----------



## Beard Man (Feb 7, 2013)

Razvan Radu said:


>


It's a camera or watch looks really HUGE!


----------



## Beard Man (Feb 7, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Taken mine to the beach every year since 2015 and never had that problem.


But if the sand gets in, it can happen, right?

In my understanding, this is probably a wrong design of the watch. bezel and outer shroud.


----------



## Beard Man (Feb 7, 2013)

jpisare said:


> Also I would think worse case is what, removing the shroud to rinse off the watch then re-attaching?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You always carry Allen Wrench with you?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Beard Man said:


> But if the sand gets in, it can happen, right?
> 
> In my understanding, this is probably a wrong design of the watch. bezel and outer shroud.


I guess anything is possible, but we are usually in the pool after the beach, and then I'll wear in the shower later, so I'll assume if any sand was there I never noticed and it was gone afterwards.


----------



## Beard Man (Feb 7, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> I guess anything is possible, but we are usually in the pool after the beach, and then I'll wear in the shower later, so I'll assume if any sand was there I never noticed and it was gone afterwards.


This is what I was talking about, if the sand gets between the bezel and the shroud, the bezel becomes useless,because it will simply jam.

And the only way out in this situation is to completely remove shroud...with Allen Wrench...on the beach...


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

I should have clarified, it doesn't make the bezel stop, in my case it just added resistance. 

It doesn't get between the bezel and the shroud, it got under the bezel and under the click spring.

I'm sure if I washed it really really well it would do the trick but I figured if I had a tool then I could sort it that evening which is what I did.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Beard Man said:


> This is what I was talking about, if the sand gets between the bezel and the shroud, the bezel becomes useless,because it will simply jam.
> 
> And the only way out in this situation is to completely remove shroud...with Allen Wrench...on the beach...


Again it's been a non issue. I look at it as an unnecessary worry from my real life experiences.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

What is it with Darth Tunas and Tapatalk sometimes refusing to accept pics of it? Does it look too much like a weapon or something? Lol









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Everyone have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Someone say sandy tunas??..


----------



## Beard Man (Feb 7, 2013)

AndrwTNT said:


> Someone say sandy tunas??..


Alright,alright! Now put some sand on the bezel (between bezel and shroud) and turn it.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

Tried some rubber straps but I still prefer bracelet on it.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Do you HAVE to wear it on a sandy beach? Wear a 50$ G-shock, it will be fine. Or just get another diver. With the kind of bezel that can't get sand underneath it. Christ, the things that people worry about...



Beard Man said:


> 59yukon01 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess anything is possible, but we are usually in the pool after the beach, and then I'll wear in the shower later, so I'll assume if any sand was there I never noticed and it was gone afterwards.
> ...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

New tuna.









Looks great.


----------



## eesh (Jun 9, 2011)

Cobia said:


> New tuna.
> 
> View attachment 14929163
> 
> ...


What's the reference number of this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

eesh said:


> What's the reference number of this one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not too sure mate, go to this thread and ask.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-263.html


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

I like the handset change on the Darth and 300m as well!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

More new tunas, changed the handset back for the 55th anniversary, no doubt will be a popular choice with tuna traditionalists.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## rarewatcholic (Aug 14, 2013)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14929483


For how much longer do we need to wait for some colour dial Tuna? Tuna with an orange dial will be something much more creative than these two "new" models imo.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

The final model in the vintage-inspired trilogy is the 1975 Professional Diver's 600m Re-creation, which is the latest re-issue of the distinct and historical "Grandfather Tuna" Ref. 6159 of the 1970s. Notably, this model opts for a traditional titanium case and only uses the new "Ever-Brilliant Steel" for its bezel. It maintains a whopping size on the wrist, at 52.4 mm in diameter and 17.2 mm in height. This model features a screw-down, 4:30-positioned crown, a thick, toothed unidirectional 60-minute bezel in black with white accents, and a black outer shell protected using a "super hard" coating.

On the dial of the watch we see the continued use of the blue-grey color, along with a simple white outer minute ring, a traditional configuration of printed circle hour markers with a rounded triangle at the 12 o'clock position, and a small date window at the 3 o'clock. Passing over the dial are the Tuna's traditional arrow and sword-style hands for the hour and minutes, with a simple pointer used for the seconds; just below these indicators are some of the watch's details, like its magnetic resistance of 40,000 A/m printed in red, and its dive rating of 1000 meters, in white.

Inside the 1975 Professional Diver's 600m Re-creation is the automatic caliber 8L35, which beats at 28,800 vph and stores a 50-hour power reserve. This new "Tuna" model will also be limited to 1,100 editions, though they will sell for somewhat less, at $4,500. The lower price likely is due to the decreased use of the updated steel material (which the brand has been explicit in describing its difficulty to manufacture), in addition to the somewhat lower-beat 8L35 mechanism used.

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## Shug (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*














.
Jpisare not the best of pictures using my phone but you get the general idea. Thats the 031, 035 & 37.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Ah thanks man, I appreciate that! They do look different enough to warrant owning both I think. I'm finding myself torn between a second Tuna, SBBN037, and a second MM200, SBDC065 "Blue Hole". Ugh lol.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beard Man (Feb 7, 2013)

therion said:


> Do you HAVE to wear it on a sandy beach? Wear a 50$ G-shock, it will be fine. Or just get another diver. With the kind of bezel that can't get sand underneath it. Christ, the things that people worry about...


Tuna was made for diving,means sand,water...Or this watch only good for pool diving?


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Beard Man said:


> Tuna was made for diving,means sand,water...Or this watch only good for pool diving?


That depends, if the pool is filled with stuff you wouldn't want to go near without a hazmat suit, that's the environment i've been led to believe the tuna was designed for.


----------



## Shug (Jun 19, 2016)

jpisare said:


> Ah thanks man, I appreciate that! They do look different enough to warrant owning both I think. I'm finding myself torn between a second Tuna, SBBN037, and a second MM200, SBDC065 "Blue Hole". Ugh lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem your welcome and good luck with the decision making.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Beard Man said:


> Alright,alright! Now put some sand on the bezel (between bezel and shroud) and turn it.


You don't own a Tuna, right? You would have to see a Tuna in real life to understand how by design sand cannot enter easily. From above it would have to be extremely fine-grained as shroud and bezel fit pretty tight. Best chance for sand to get underneath the bezel's teeth-ring (this is where coarse particles would have to enter to block the rotation) would be sidewards from where the shroud is lowered and that's not a door wide-open either.

Turning the bezel would simply drive the sand out and also crush it. We're talking sand, not stones, right? And of course - naturally - if you exposed the watch (any watch) to sand, you would want to rinse it later just like you would after swimming or diving in salt-water. As other's have said before, it's a non-issue.



Beard Man said:


> Tuna was made for diving,means sand,water...Or this watch only good for pool diving?


Handwashing is okay also.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)

Cobia said:


> More new tunas, changed the handset back for the 55th anniversary, no doubt will be a popular choice with tuna traditionalists.
> 
> View attachment 14929379


Wrong. The handset of the previous generation were similar but not like those one:

SBBN013







SBDX011


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Beard Man said:


> Tuna was made for diving,means sand,water...Or this watch only good for pool diving?


Youve made this into a bit of a hyperbol bro.

Tunas have been round for a long time, do you see any actual divers complain about sand getting in them so much you cant turn the bezel?
Im a spearo, never get any sand in my bezels apart from a few specs, you are in water, not laying around in dry sand.
Dry sand and dive watches dont mix, i see peeps putting their watches in dry beach sand for pics, just silly stuff.

There is sand mixed in with the water if you are diving close to headlands for example but it has little to no effect on the watch.

Youre overthinking this and listening to too many desk divers.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Beard Man said:


> But if the sand gets in, it can happen, right?
> 
> In my understanding, this is probably a wrong design of the watch. bezel and outer shroud.


Whats your understanding and experience on this topic?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Beard Man said:


> Tuna was made for diving,means sand,water...Or this watch only good for pool diving?


You need to do some research on these watches and their development so you could have some very basic knowledge of what youre talking about.

I suggest you dont buy one as it would be completely waisted on you, no offence..


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14929483


Is it me or the bezel font looks a little funny, borderline fake looking? lol!


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

therion said:


> Still in love after 2 years. Never had that happen to me before. I usually get bored with them before I even receive them...


Cool shot

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

NEW! SEIKO PROSPEX Tuna Rose Gold Professional Diver's 1000m Automatic 8L35 #SLA042J1









Marcelo
_______________


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Ricoh Tuna


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

The last version. Like that they are going back to the classic dial and handset.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Beard Man said:


> This is what I was talking about, if the sand gets between the bezel and the shroud, the bezel becomes useless,because it will simply jam.
> 
> And the only way out in this situation is to completely remove shroud...with Allen Wrench...on the beach...


Relax 

Unless you're building Sandcastles, you have nothing to worry about. Removing and rinsing the shroud takes less than 5 minutes...with an Allen wrench.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Cobia said:


> More new tunas, changed the handset back for the 55th anniversary, no doubt will be a popular choice with tuna traditionalists.
> 
> View attachment 14929379


Hopefully this hand set will make it to the SD Tuna


----------



## JMSP1992 (Apr 4, 2014)

I've had multiple tunas over the years: sbbn017, sbbn031, sbbn013 "darth" and even the sbbn040 golden tuna anniversary released. i've flipped all of them, despite the tuna being my favorite watch of all time. i think i miss the darth the most and am in the market to get another one. should i hunt down an sbbn011/013 old model, buy the current sbbn025 or wait for the new upcoming darth model? All the models appeal to me, I'm not picky. There's something about having an easy to read watch with a day/date complication, sapphire crystal, strong water resistance and reliable quartz movement that makes the darth the perfect model for me, even if i have small wrists!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

For my money, the best of the old/current/new Tuna, the spring Drive 600m....


----------



## JMSP1992 (Apr 4, 2014)

way out of my budget, though! plus, i just love a solid quartz anything.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

JMSP1992 said:


> way out of my budget, though! plus, i just love a solid quartz anything.


The SBBN011/013 will probably be easier to get now. Previously owners weren't willing to part with them due to the newer ones having the arrow hands and borderless markers which is a deal breaker for some. But now that it's obvious Seiko has finally realized that it was an overly polarizing design, I believe more of the older darths will start coming up for trade. I'm keeping all of mine, though, including the ones with arrow hands since for me personally they look just fine on tunas. I have flipped quite a few watches these past few months but the shrouded divers are here to stay 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

nolte said:


>


What's the reason for the nitrile gloves? Do you work in a lab or healthcare?


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi all-which do you prefer- the SBBN031 or 033?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

August '79 7549-7010


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed that the Seiko logo on the 037 tuna is stamped/applied? I have had the watch for years and feel really dumb that I just noticed this now (I always thought it was just thick paint)....does this design element apply to other tunas of the same generation? Here are Somme poor phone pics using a loupe. [/ATTACH]


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Degr8n8 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the Seiko logo on the 037 tuna is stamped/applied? I have had the watch for years and feel really dumb that I just noticed this now (I always thought it was just thick paint)....does this design element apply to other tunas of the same generation? Here are Somme poor phone pics using a loupe. [/ATTACH]
> View attachment 14942387
> View attachment 14942389
> View attachment 14942393
> View attachment 14942395


I remember when I discovered it on my SBBN033, I had been occasionally looking at it quite intensely over a day or two, wondering is it or isn't it?? (no magnification on hand) Had also had the watch a while by that point.


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

The new LE Tuna sounds amazing. Thanks for the details, Marcelo!! It’s going to out-Tuna the Tunas. Dang, 52+ diameter-so big it’s even cooler than usual.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

konners said:


> I remember when I discovered it on my SBBN033, I had been occasionally looking at it quite intensely over a day or two, wondering is it or isn't it?? (no magnification on hand) Had also had the watch a while by that point.


Glad, I'm not the only one! It's subtle, but it's a nice touch!


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

SuperDadHK said:


> Tried some rubber straps but I still prefer bracelet on it.
> View attachment 14929093


Have you tried

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Tuna with it's new sibling!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
____________


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Smokin'!*


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Awesome shot!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

jpisare said:


> Awesome shot!!


Thanks a lot, buddy!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

AirWatch said:


> *Smokin'!*


Love the red accents on this one!


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

AirWatch said:


> *Smokin'!*


My Golgo 13 Fieldmaster says, hi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Mate,
> 
> I always loved the look of mine on an Oyster, the pic below shows it on Uncle Seiko's Oyster. But typically Oysters are elegant, so rather slim and so is the weight: The Uncle Seiko one shows 82 gr on my kitchen scale and you would surely have to deduct 3 or 4 links that you would have to remove. The Oysters which Strapcode offers are around the same, just slightly varying dependent on the clasp you choose.
> 
> ...


Just ordered the super engineer 2 for my 031, in 21.5 wide, the one you recommended here, should beef the watch up a bit.
Thanks again mate.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________________


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have always wanted a Tuna, but could never justify the cost of one. However, I just recently picket this one up. Unfortunately I think it will be a tad bit too big for my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

As of Monday my work will be closed... so gettinf used to tv and pajamas









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister X (May 31, 2017)

Re: thedonn007's Tuna...

"No I don't think so, I wear an SBBN025 and have a 6.25" wrist. You'll be fine with that beauty. Wear it with pride and confidence."


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)

My 7549
Looking for a replacement chapter ring
7549 by biglewie, on Flickr


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

Tuna and Dandan noodles


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

thedonn007 said:


> I have always wanted a Tuna, but could never justify the cost of one. However, I just recently picket this one up. Unfortunately I think it will be a tad bit too big for my 6.5" wrist.


I have 6.5" wrist too I think my 035 wears ok
love the color of your PADI!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

My SBBN033 wore well on my 6.5-6.75" wrist. Yes it was a big watch - that's what it is, but it's short lugs means it wears extremely well. Don't give up on it before trying! 👍


----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)

thedonn007 said:


> I have always wanted a Tuna, but could never justify the cost of one. However, I just recently picket this one up. Unfortunately I think it will be a tad bit too big for my 6.5" wrist.


I have a 6.3" and that exact watch fit perfectly on me! On pics it looks way bigger!

Congrats for your purchase!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

The red Seiko-Sunday always warms my heart and the Kanji additionally puts a smile on my face:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________________


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

Duncan_McCloud said:


> I have a 6.3" and that exact watch fit perfectly on me! On pics it looks way bigger!
> 
> Congrats for your purchase!


Thanks, I am a little hesitant about wearing this one though. This thing is mint, I might have to get another one to wear.


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

thedonn007 said:


> Duncan_McCloud said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 6.3" and that exact watch fit perfectly on me! On pics it looks way bigger!
> ...


Wear it well and enjoy it man!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

7009








Marcelo
_____________


----------



## GFSEA86 (Oct 28, 2013)

Beard Man said:


> Alright,alright! Now put some sand on the bezel (between bezel and shroud) and turn it.


Its also possible you could get your "member" torn off by hot tub jets, but its very unlikely. 
Moral of the story, you aren't very bright, and should avoid fine diving watches.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Really thinking off getting a nice strap, but I just love a bracelet on a dive watch.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> The red Seiko-Sunday always warms my heart and the Kanji additionally puts a smile on my face:
> 
> View attachment 14971399
> 
> ...


Lovely pic mate, killer watch.

I got the super engineer 2 for my tuna, absolutely love it, what a beast?
Transforms the watch, makes it much more balanced visually and to wear, thanks for the great advice.
It also fits my baby tuna and looks great on it.

They are out of hexads but when they are back in stock i'll be getting one of those too as its as thick as the SE2, anything over 4mm is where its at bro.

If anybody has a hexad for a tuna they want to sell, hit me up in PM, cheers.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

7008









Marcelo
_______________


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My tuna duo......Violet Ocean and SD600.....


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

My Baby Boi


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

double


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
____________


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Have a good weekend, everyone!


----------



## Rick11743 (Dec 26, 2018)

Never thought that I'd like a quartz watch this much, SBBN033 is on my list


----------



## cms1974 (Mar 22, 2014)

I've dragged my feet for over five years about buying one. Now that I can afford to I must.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm loving this on a nato strap. Just really have to commit to the extra chunkiness of it lol. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Cobia said:


> Lovely pic mate, killer watch.
> 
> I got the super engineer 2 for my tuna, absolutely love it, what a beast?
> Transforms the watch, makes it much more balanced visually and to wear, thanks for the great advice.
> ...


Photos!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Red PeeKay said:


> Photos!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


















Sorry for the terrible pics bro, its night here and im a bad photo taker lol.
I'll get a few on the wrist tomorrow.

Its a fantastic bracelet, absolute beast, really does the tuna justice and balances it out better on the wrist.
But its a heavy bracelet, i love that about it but some others may not.

Most of my seikos barring an orient top left..


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
____________________


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## born_sinner (Sep 17, 2013)

Tuna in the field


----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

In need of some enabling..

I sold my 033 while back and always regretted it. I'm thinking of getting another Tuna to scratch that itch and can't decide between the SBBN031 or SBBN025 (or the 033 again).

I'm leaning towards the 025. Does anyone here have both a 025 and 031 (or 033) that could give me some opinions about the size difference? I know it isn't much..

Mainly looking for persuasion as I understand it will ultimately come down to preference.

Pics are welcome..


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

AndrwTNT said:


> In need of some enabling..
> 
> I sold my 033 while back and always regretted it. I'm thinking of getting another Tuna to scratch that itch and can't decide between the SBBN031 or SBBN025 (or the 033 again).
> 
> ...


I made that same mistake and Sold My SBBN033 Tuna, Boy do I regret that move .
Will commit to search for a SBBN031 , although SWMBO thinks I've lost the plot , that was her comment whilst ordering another pair of shoes , no doubt followed by a matching hand bag.
She needs to look her best in Lockdown. :-!

Stay Safe Everyone.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Don't mesh with me!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

double


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## GFSEA86 (Oct 28, 2013)

Golden Tuna with titanium nitride coated Isofrane buckle to match.

















_____________________________________
My Toys ____________________________
Grand Seiko SBGA229 Spring Drive Diver
Seiko SBDX012 Gilt MM300, SBBN040 Golden Tuna
Bunch of other stuff, too many to name
_____________________________________


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Drop-dead sexy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

'79 and '81 7549-7010's


----------



## mat76 (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## bamboomerang (May 30, 2018)

mat76 said:


>


nice shot! - watch sits really well on you

What size wrist is that if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mat76 (Oct 24, 2008)

bamboomerang said:


> nice shot! - watch sits really well on you
> 
> What size wrist is that if you don't mind me asking?


Thank you.

No problem, it's 7.5 "


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

THIS IS THE WAY! SBBN025 Darth Tuna.


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

mat76 said:


>


Gorgeous watch and a great photo!!!


----------



## mmaa (Feb 28, 2018)

I’ve wanted a Tuna for a while now, and finally took the plunge and got a new SBBN035. I’ve had it only two days, and realize that it’s the SBBN025 that I really want. Just put in the order. God help me.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

mmaa said:


> I've wanted a Tuna for a while now, and finally took the plunge and got a new SBBN035. I've had it only two days, and realize that it's the SBBN025 that I really want. Just put in the order. God help me.


Ha! Sounds like you'll be happy with you 025 - enjoy!


----------



## mmaa (Feb 28, 2018)

You can look at pictures all day, but some things just don't become apparent until you actually try it on. There were two things I didn't expect about the 035:

1. The size. I was prepared for a large watch and, while the 035 is certainly chunky, it was smaller than I expected. I have a 6.75" wrist, so I thought the 035 would be a better fit. But it wears similarly to an SKX. I wanted something a bit bigger.

2. The bling. It's all black, but the bezel insert and top surfaces of the cut-out portions of the shroud are polished. Combine that with the double-domed crystal, and there's a lot of reflection. I wanted something less shiny.

The 035 is a beautiful watch, but it took me wearing one to realize it's not quite what I want. Can't wait for the 025.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


>


That looks a lovely Tuna , :-! I really regret flipping My SBBN033:-(


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

trameline said:


> That looks a lovely Tuna , :-! I really regret flipping My SBBN033:-(


Thanks!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

My lovely Srpa82


----------



## Shipmate (May 7, 2017)

My local GS/Seiko AD showed me yesterday that Seiko is coming out with a new (non-limited edition) version of the Seiko Tuna. It is to replace the SBBN031 model. It will have sapphire crystal instead of Hardlex. It will also no longer have the MarineMaster logo and will have the "X" on the dial. Additionally, the price for the watch was retail $1,450 on rubber strap. It is the 300m version and will still have the quartz movement. The specs didn't show if the bezel was ceramic or not and I couldn't tell from the photo. It is supposed to be released July 2020 per the message my AD received from his distributor, but Seiko has on their website no release dates due to ChinaVirus.

I have a very good relationship with my local AD, he sells GS/Seiko, Rolex, Tudor. I've purchased a few Rolex (Sub, EXPI) and Seikos (MM300, SBDC051, Monster, Turtle) from him. I've been eyeing a Tuna for awhile, but he couldn't order new SBBN031 models anymore after March... said they were no longer available, which made me think a new model was coming out. Looks like I will be proven correct.


----------



## Shipmate (May 7, 2017)

My local GS/Seiko AD showed me yesterday that Seiko is coming out with a new (non-limited edition) version of the Seiko Tuna. It is to replace the SBBN031 model. It will have sapphire crystal instead of Hardlex. It will also no longer have the MarineMaster logo and will have the "X" on the dial. Additionally, the price for the watch was retail $1,450 on rubber strap. It is the 300m version and will still have the quartz movement. The specs didn't show if the bezel was ceramic or not and I couldn't tell from the photo. It is supposed to be released July 2020 per the message my AD received from his distributor, but Seiko has on their website no release dates due to ChinaVirus.

I have a very good relationship with my local AD, he sells GS/Seiko, Rolex, Tudor. I've purchased a few Rolex (Sub, EXPI) and Seikos (MM300, SBDC051, Monster, Turtle) from him. I've been eyeing a Tuna for awhile, but he couldn't order new SBBN031 models anymore after March... said they were no longer available, which made me think a new model was coming out. Looks like I will be proven correct.


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

SBBN007 my first Tuna.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

SBBN025. Love this Darth Tuna!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mat76 (Oct 24, 2008)

Shipmate said:


> My local GS/Seiko AD showed me yesterday that Seiko is coming out with a new (non-limited edition) version of the Seiko Tuna. It is to replace the SBBN031 model. It will have sapphire crystal instead of Hardlex. It will also no longer have the MarineMaster logo and will have the "X" on the dial. Additionally, the price for the watch was retail $1,450 on rubber strap. It is the 300m version and will still have the quartz movement. The specs didn't show if the bezel was ceramic or not and I couldn't tell from the photo. It is supposed to be released July 2020 per the message my AD received from his distributor, but Seiko has on their website no release dates due to ChinaVirus.
> 
> I have a very good relationship with my local AD, he sells GS/Seiko, Rolex, Tudor. I've purchased a few Rolex (Sub, EXPI) and Seikos (MM300, SBDC051, Monster, Turtle) from him. I've been eyeing a Tuna for awhile, but he couldn't order new SBBN031 models anymore after March... said they were no longer available, which made me think a new model was coming out. Looks like I will be proven correct.


SBBN045


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
___________________


----------



## jashotwe1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Tuna can...


----------



## mat76 (Oct 24, 2008)

It's spring, so, Spring Drive !


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

SBBN031 on Erika MN while I wait for the correct Seiko Slim-Fat spring bars for the isofrane.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

Newly acquired 7549-7010. I broke my 2020 No Watch Rule


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Can anyone verify this? There's a video of a chap I follow/subscribe to on YouTube who mentions the Automatic Tuna and the 1000m Quartz Tunas have the same bodies? But the Automatic Shroud is larger and more "restrictive" for the straps?

Would love to get additional confirmation - would love an automatic with the smaller quartz shroud... or even a 3rd party custom one but where to find??

Here is the video =>


----------



## tndude (Apr 24, 2018)

Lone Piper said:


> SBBN007 my first Tuna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Score! Beautiful watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tndude (Apr 24, 2018)

mat76 said:


> SBBN045


Interesting. I just ordered the SBBN031 on Amazon. There might be a delay on the release due to Covid-19. I wouldn't be surprised if it has impacted production. I'll keep my eye out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tndude (Apr 24, 2018)

djpharoah said:


> SBBN031 on Erika MN while I wait for the correct Seiko Slim-Fat spring bars for the isofrane.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a fine looking watch indeed. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tndude (Apr 24, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


>




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________________


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Finally...

After selling my SBBN033 a few years ago, I'd wished I had another one. Always would miss having a Tuna.

So glad I went with the 031 this time. Had to do some meticulous work to get the bezel to line up/index correctly but it was well worth it. I'm a happy camper now.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

And some lume...


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Hodinkee on the new Tuna models:

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/seiko-tuna-models-s23631-and-s23629-introducing


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Looks like the 300m might have a flat sapphire crystal, judging by the side profile shot.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

ATTENTION DARTH OWNERS:

Do any of you who own a 025 have 6.5" wrist?

I've been eyeing one for a few years now but want to know if I could pull it off. I can wear the other 300m Tunas just fine so I'm hoping it won't be too far off just being a few mm bigger.

Also, do any of you have pictures of how it sits with a nato or Zulu strap?

*TL;DR
6.5" wrist Darth owners, can you post some pictures of it on your wrist please?*


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

AndrwTNT said:


> ATTENTION DARTH OWNERS:
> 
> 6.5" wrist Darth owners, can you post some pictures of it on your wrist please?[/B]


Not the clearest picture but this is the darth on my 6.25" wrist. I find the wears quite similar to the 300m tunas. YMMV


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

double post


----------



## Emceemon (Aug 11, 2015)

On Isofrane

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: The &amp;quot;Official&amp;quot; Tuna Thread*



konners said:


> Looks like the 300m might have a flat sapphire crystal, judging by the side profile shot.


Just did some investigating on my own and found a blog by oceanic times that stated the new 045 will have a 'curved sapphire' so we'll see I guess? Me, I didn't want to take any chances so i picked up a 031 and received it last week from Gnomon as Seiya was out. I'm not giving up the marine master text, awesome reflecting super domed hardlex, and shiny lacquered bezel insert. 5 years was also a short run for the arrow hands and they are much easier for quick time acquisition compared to the 017, 013 I previously owned (wished I still had the 017 however). Looks like the new one will fetch an extra $400 or so over the current $1,000 usd street price for the 031 if I did my conversion correctly? Is there another upgrade besides the sapphire crystal commanding the price hike that I missed? Also, it looks like the bracelet is not included either and that would be a big deal for me but maybe not so much for others.

https://oceanictime.blogspot.com/2020/03/seiko-prospex-diver-pro-300m-sbbn045.html?m=1

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

_I of the reasons that I have not pulled the trigger on a Tuna is the inevitable battery change 5 years down the road and which then requires the watch's to be pressure tested to meet the diver ISO rating. Is this something that most of you do? What's the typical cost for the pressure testing? _ I have heard on some forums that as long as you change the gasket as part of the battery change, then watch will retain the stated diver rating. Thoughts?


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

New to me bumble bee tuna on stock Seiko rubber!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

SBBN007


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: The &amp;quot;Official&amp;quot; Tuna Thread*



naihet said:


> Not the clearest picture but this is the darth on my 6.25" wrist. I find the wears quite similar to the 300m tunas. YMMV


Ah, thank you! It looks like it fits your wrist pretty well so that gives me hope. Have you worn it on a nato yet? I appreciate the info and the pic.



hooliganjrs said:


> Just did some investigating on my own and found a blog by oceanic times that stated the new 045 will have a 'curved sapphire' so we'll see I guess? Me, I didn't want to take any chances so i picked up a 031 and received it last week from Gnomon as Seiya was out. *I'm not giving up the marine master text*, awesome reflecting super domed hardlex, and *shiny lacquered bezel* insert. 5 years was also a short run for the *arrow hands and they are much easier for quick time acquisition* compared to the 017, 013 I previously owned (wished I still had the 017 however). Looks like the new one will fetch an extra $400 or so over the current $1,000 usd street price for the 031 if I did my conversion correctly? Is there another upgrade besides the sapphire crystal commanding the price hike that I missed? Also, it looks like the bracelet is not included either and that would be a big deal for me but maybe not so much for others.


My thoughts exactly (especially the highlighted portions). That's what I ended up pulling the trigger on my 031 from Seiya after seeing the new release.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Like minds think alike. Just take a look at watchrecon and every 031 or 033 that pops up is sold within hours of its original listing. I'm waiting on the sidelines eating popcorn waiting to see what the crystal looks like, real world prices, what is the bezel insert made out of, and if Seiko will only release 1 version of the 300M tuna (ala SBBN045) which looks like silicone strap only.

Either way, the DNA is there and I'm sure they will sell well for the tuna devout, but I do like my blingy 031









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: The &amp;quot;Official&amp;quot; Tuna Thread*



AndrwTNT said:


> Have you worn it on a nato yet?


 Mine's been almost exclusively on the stock rubber (most comfortable to wear imo), on occasion an isofrane style strap. Haven't considered the NATOs or ZULUs as I don't generally use them all that much and it seems that given the lug design and case of the darth in particular, these style straps would be tighter to fit on.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

hooliganjrs said:


> Like minds think alike. Just take a look at watchrecon and every 031 or 033 that pops up is sold within hours of its original listing. I'm waiting on the sidelines eating popcorn waiting to see what the crystal looks like, real world prices, what is the bezel insert made out of, and if Seiko will only release 1 version of the 300M tuna (ala SBBN045) which looks like silicone strap only.
> 
> Either way, the DNA is there and I'm sure they will sell well for the tuna devout, but I do like my blingy 031
> 
> ...


Man that 31 looks great! I miss my 33 big time! I do like the new (old-esque) style hands on the forthcoming model, but couldn't agree more about the arrow hands and ease of time telling - so quick and easy at the slightest of glances. Also, those lume plots, stepped dial, MarineMaster.. A fine package indeed!


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Anyone notice the new Darth Tuna had a price increase without any real upgrade or change other than dial design? Even at least the Emperor Tuna gets the new steel bezel, but the Darth is pretty much the same watch. First time I kind of question Seiko on pricing...


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Lume for days!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

My SBBN040 droppin' by:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Wow that’s gorgeous. Damn. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Darth Tuna with a bit of bling :-d


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

November '81 PYF028 for Tuna Friday


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________________


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

Added Rolex style ceramic bezel insert to 033.


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

I like the less busy bezel.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

That's pretty badass! Where from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

CrystalTimes California. $31 SKX007 bezel insert.


----------



## cmak (Feb 4, 2012)

Does anybody have a Tuna with a strapcode bracelet? I just bought a SBBN031 and debating which one to buy. Wanted to see how it looks.
Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Boomerdw said:


> CrystalTimes California. $31 SKX007 bezel insert.


Ah, love that site. Thanks, man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
____________________


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

cmak said:


> Does anybody have a Tuna with a strapcode bracelet? I just bought a SBBN031 and debating which one to buy. Wanted to see how it looks.


It's all in this thread, it has loads of pics with Tunas on Strapcode bracelet. I know it's a long journey given the many posts but you should take the ride.

Also you could use the "Search Thread" above for 'Strapcode'. We just recently had our mate Cobia asking for a steel bracelet and here's my answer to him: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/official-tuna-thread-455529-post50889095.html#post50889095
Here's another answer from CADirk: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/official-tuna-thread-455529-post51119239.html#post51119239
And here a pics Cobia shared after he got one: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/official-tuna-thread-455529-post51350155.html#post51350155

But again, this thread has all the pics and infos you are looking for.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## cmak (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



oldfatherthames said:


> It's all in this thread, it has loads of pics with Tunas on Strapcode bracelet. I know it's a long journey given the many posts but you should take the ride.
> 
> Also you could use the "Search Thread" above for 'Strapcode'. We just recently had our mate Cobia asking for a steel bracelet and here's my answer to him: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/official-tuna-thread-455529-post50889095.html#post50889095
> Here's another answer from CADirk: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/official-tuna-thread-455529-post51119239.html#post51119239
> ...


Thanks! Sorry this tapatslk app is a PITA.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Okay so I just bought the Spring Drive Tuna and the bezel action is really impressive and feels very similar to my SLA033. The action is so refined now my Emperor Tuna and MM300 bezels feel like cheap toys.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

krayzie said:


> Okay so I just bought the Spring Drive Tuna and the bezel action is really impressive and feels very similar to my SLA033. The action is so refined now my Emperor Tuna and MM300 bezels feel like cheap toys.


In what way? I've got an SLA023 and Bumble Bee 1000 Tuna and am curious how the spring drive differs?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> In what way? I've got an SLA023 and Bumble Bee 1000 Tuna and am curious how the spring drive differs?


The bezels on the SD Tuna and SLA033 have very fluid friction tension when turning with a refined click feel. Actually same with my Landmaster Kinetic as well (but this one is bi-directional and infinitely adjustable / no clicks).

Feels kinda like high end stereo turn knobs.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

krayzie said:


> Feels kinda like high end stereo turn knobs.


If only all bezels felt this way!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

Seiko 7549-7010 May '82

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

Does anyone know the mass of the SUN series shroud?


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Back on isofrane - going to give it another good boil this weekend to get that epic isofrane wrap-around-the-wrist we all love.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

Empy warming up in the sun.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Vintage Golden Tuna


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

This thread has got me so wound up, I’m about to attempt to flip 3 from the collection & gain 2 Tuna’s.....


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

krayzie said:


> Okay so I just bought the Spring Drive Tuna and the bezel action is really impressive and feels very similar to my SLA033. The action is so refined now my Emperor Tuna and MM300 bezels feel like cheap toys.


The SD tuna bezel action blows my Omega divers' bezel action out of the water. I flipped the original SD tuna years ago, but I've seriously thought about adding another.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm so stoked to be adding a 033 Tuna to my collection. Arriving Tuesday hopefully. Will pair nicely with my 031!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Wearing this badboy today. Lovin' it.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

double


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Decided to take the Tuna off the bracelet and try some different straps.

Red Rocks Moon Dust








Red Rocks Toasted Almond








Uncle Seiko Waffle








Strapcode olive green canvas








Strapcode camo canvas








Watch Gecko Parachute 








I think my favorite is the Red Rocks Moon Dust. Which would you choose?


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Some pics of me social distancing with the Tuna over the past couple of months b-)


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

danshort said:


> Which would you choose?


I'm partial to a Seiko classic design, so I go US, but that's just me.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Have to post when I take a pic


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Just received and installed the black DLC buckle for my Bumble-bee and wow! Not only does it complete the look but the strap now wears and conforms to the shape of my wrist while the older "rounded" buckle used to annoyingly lift the strap off the bottom of my wrist.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Okay that’s IT !!! SBBN031 incoming, now the anticipation & wait.......


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
____________________


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden Emperor....for the Texas showers today!


----------



## 0utrageousfun (Dec 11, 2019)

A "new to me" SBBN035


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Certified G said:


> Okay that's IT !!! SBBN031 incoming, now the anticipation & wait.......


While you wait.....seriously, congrats on a great choice! Post pics when she lands.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

New Tuna hands-on:

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/seiko-prospex-tuna-s23631/


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

konners said:


> New Tuna hands-on:
> 
> https://www.ablogtowatch.com/seiko-prospex-tuna-s23631/


Save the coin and grab a used Darth Tuna. No real difference other than hands and the dial.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Review stated 'domed' sapphire, but it looks like every Darth before which uses a flat sapphire crystal. Pick up a mint SBBN013, or even better a SBBN011, and you get everything old school for around $1k or pay the new 'premium' Seiko pricing strategy. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Being picky, but I disagree with Ariel that it's an "homage"; It's merely the next iteration in an unbroken line IMO


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

ahonobaka said:


> Being picky, but I disagree with Ariel that it's an "homage"; It's merely the next iteration in an unbroken line IMO


Completely agree with this, calling this an 'homage' would be the same as saying a Sub or a Speedy is an homage as well.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Certified G said:


> Okay that's IT !!! SBBN031 incoming, now the anticipation & wait.......


Right there with you. After nearly seven years of looking I finally have a Tuna inbound from Gnomon. The SBBN031.

I spent all those years slowly working my way up to more and more expensive watches. I finally settled into a rhythm where a $300-$400 didn't affect me. But for this one I skipped the $500-to $900 range and jumped straight to just over $1000. In for a penny, in for a pound. lol

This may be my exit watch. Maybe. Oh, I forgot I have a SRPD27 inbound as well. I debated over that one and the blue dial for hours. The SRPD25 look great but black is more versatile when it comes to strap changes. Although, now I might as well spend another $300 and get the SRPD25. It does look very good.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Rocat said:


> I finally settled into a rhythm where a $300-$400 didn't affect me.


It wasn't really that long ago when 300m Quartz Tuna SBBN007 was about $300 USD bucks lol!

But the current one has nicer hex bolts and even comes with a bracelet or PVD coating and better lume.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Okay well I've had this one since yesterday evening, some thoughts and pix....

Wow! That's some serious wrist presence! And the lume...I have a SBDC053 which I thought had great lume, but this blows it out of the water.

I have some experience now with pin & collar, and I hate it. However, with an $8 tool and some patience this was the quickest and easiest bracelet sizing I have done.










Tried it on a Strapcode bracelet I have on a SNE498, absolutely will not fit. I love the stock bracelet though, really like that ratcheting feature. Tried a black Erika's 22mm, probably will be my go-to backup strap. The green Erika's 20mm just made it a little too top-heavy.



















I'm just blown away by this watch, the Manx approves as well-










Here's one with it's new little friend-










Tried a few other Natos but didn't seem beefy enough for me. Thinking maybe of looking for stock rubber too.

Let the honeymoon begin!


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

Nice mini review! 
IMO you can't beat an Isofrane for the Tuna as a rubber strap option.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I love the look but can't justify the price of one. Borealis straps are amazing for the price ($30 USD) and are nice and thick. Comfortable too! I did just order a couple of Obris Morgan straps that look very similar but with the vanilla scent. Only $19 USD! Looking forward to receiving them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

jpisare said:


> I love the look but can't justify the price of one. Borealis straps are amazing for the price ($30 USD) and are nice and thick. Comfortable too! I did just order a couple of Obris Morgan straps that look very similar but with the vanilla scent. Only $19 USD! Looking forward to receiving them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Toxic Nato also makes an Isofrane copy in a bunch of colors. They are not natural rubber like the original but rather some supple poly blend.
I have a couple and they are very decent given the cost.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Cycletroll said:


> Toxic Nato also makes an Isofrane copy in a bunch of colors. They are not natural rubber like the original but rather some supple poly blend.
> I have a couple and they are very decent given the cost.


I was recommended by someone on Insta those Toxic Nato straps you're referring to. Haven't pulled the trigger yet but I'll probably pick one up eventually just to try them. I have a strap problem. Lol.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

jpisare said:


> I was recommended by someone on Insta those Toxic Nato straps you're referring to. Haven't pulled the trigger yet but I'll probably pick one up eventually just to try them. I have a strap problem. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Don't we all?!


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Cycletroll said:


> Don't we all?!


ROFL. Good point. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

jpisare said:


> I love the look but can't justify the price of one. Borealis straps are amazing for the price ($30 USD) and are nice and thick. Comfortable too! I did just order a couple of Obris Morgan straps that look very similar but with the vanilla scent. Only $19 USD! Looking forward to receiving them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found those Obris Morgan straps to be a bit stiff if I recall. I had some back in 2013/2014 and sold them off quickly.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I can't remember if you posted from where you bought it. Was is Gnomon? If so, how long did it take for you to receive it? You are in the States aren't you?

That Tuna looks sweet!



Certified G said:


> Okay well I've had this one since yesterday evening, some thoughts and pix....
> 
> Wow! That's some serious wrist presence! And the lume...I have a SBDC053 which I thought had great lume, but this blows it out of the water.
> 
> ...


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Rocat said:


> I found those Obris Morgan straps to be a bit stiff if I recall. I had some back in 2013/2014 and sold them off quickly.


Ah, gotcha thanks! I'll see what's what when they arrive. Figured for ~$40 total for two it was worth taking a chance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Rocat said:


> I can't remember if you posted from where you bought it. Was is Gnomon? If so, how long did it take for you to receive it? You are in the States aren't you?
> 
> That Tuna looks sweet!


USA Ebayer discountshop-us

I've purchased from this seller before. Shipping was free, says "economy" but arrived in 3 days.

Another thing about this watch I noticed right off the bat....everything lines up perfectly, indices, chapter ring, bezel. The second hand hits every single mark properly. Seiko has really let me down in that department until now, it was a welcome relief!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

Certified G said:


> Another thing about this watch I noticed right off the bat....everything lines up perfectly, indices, chapter ring, bezel. The second hand hits every single mark properly. Seiko has really let me down in that department until now, it was a welcome relief!


I'm sure there are exceptions, but they seem to do a good job lining everything up with these 7C46 movements.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Before Seiko changes the dial again!!


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Catching up on my favorite thread..


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

On a camo nato:


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

krayzie said:


> Before Seiko changes the dial again!!
> 
> View attachment 15138105


That's a sweet pair you got right there! Which one do you like better? I've only owned the 300M variants (017, 033, and just recently picked up a new 031) and two Darth variants (the 025 and the much preferred 013 that I sold like a dummy). I've been teasing myself with a Springdrive Tuna for a some time as I loved the movement in my SBDB015 LM (also sold), but I wonder how it will sit on my 7.25 inch wrist? Anyways just curious as to which model you prefer from a fit and finish perspective - would love to hear your thoughts. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

hooliganjrs said:


> That's a sweet pair you got right there! Which one do you like better? I've only owned the 300M variants (017, 033, and just recently picked up a new 031) and two Darth variants (the 025 and the much preferred 013 that I sold like a dummy). I've been teasing myself with a Springdrive Tuna for a some time as I loved the movement in my SBDB015 LM (also sold), but I wonder how it will sit on my 7.25 inch wrist? Anyways just curious as to which model you prefer from a fit and finish perspective - would love to hear your thoughts. Thanks!


To be honest I feel something is much preferred only after it has been discontinued lol! The arrow and sword hands are so much cleaner and clearer at a glance.

I bought the Auto Tuna first because I didn't encounter the SD Tuna until later on while in Japan. If I get to do this all over again I will just buy the SD Tuna and call it a day. This is to replace my toasted LM Kinetic.

Hands down the fit goes to the SD Tuna. Because the new Seiko silicone type strap is very flexible, the SD Tuna with less weight, and with the casing sitting closer to the wrist than the Auto Tuna, is much more comfortable on the wrist. This is because the strap attaches to the shroud instead of the main body. The bezel also feels a little tighter and much higher quality. The Seiko logo is applied and not printed. DLC coated high intensity titanium casing with that bright sheen on the surface (no wonder they now reserve it for Grand Seiko). It's much refined for 30,000 yen higher MSRP.

The Auto Tuna due to it being heavier and taller sometimes will feel like it's pulling on the strap when you rotate your wrist, as the strap attaches to the actual inner case like a standard watch. But this is the purist choice with the more tool-like feel bezel. DLC coated pure titanium casing with a higher quality finished surface but not as scratch resistant. The 300M variant (I had the old SBBN007 before) will fit small afterwards.

Note that SD Tuna has no drilled lugs, but drilled on the Auto Tuna. The strap and buckle are exactly the same on both. The stupid soft touch surface will rub off eventually like on a VW/Audi interior.

I've never had a Darth Tuna but would imagine it fits much closer to the SD Tuna.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow, thank you very much for the summary run down of both those great Tunas. Looks like one more nudge closer to closing the deal on the SD tuna! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## watcheyfella (Aug 29, 2007)

New strap for my Sd Tuna









Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

I like my SD Tuna quite a bit, and it fits pretty well on my wrist which is about 7.25.

If you get the spring drive, I can't imagine that you would be disappointed!

Vr

Matt


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Wore my 7549-7010 today


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

anyone know a good place that has tuna mods? 

any idea what the handset size is for the new tunas sbbn031/33? if hands from a different seiko model will fit?


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

How I started my day...with the SD Tuna, rain, and a clogged gutter! Could have been much worse!

Vr

Matt


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)




----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Ended up buying a Darth (in before the dial update)...Should arrive on Wednesday and pretty hyped. A few years in the making, finally decided now or never!


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

It's a wet Saturday in north Louisiana


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Lazy Saturday out in the backyard sipping coffee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi guys - I’m circling back to where I really need a Tuna. Specifically I’m hovering over a sbbn031. 
As everyone else it’s the size giving me pause. 
Could anyone be bothered to take a comparison shot with a scurfa d1 or the new arnie? 

I’ll probably buy it regardless but it’s just hard to judge the size via screen.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Lug-to-lug the Scurfa is bigger. More wrist-presence on the Tuna IMO but they really do wear pretty small regardless of what the numbers say.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

jpisare said:


> Lug-to-lug the Scurfa is bigger. More wrist-presence on the Tuna IMO but they really do wear pretty small regardless of what the numbers say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's very kind of you and very expensive for me. I'm off to buy. 
Have a lovely Sunday all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

And order confirmation from Seiya - now we wait..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Awesome, congrats!!!! They are AMAZING watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



jpisare said:


> Awesome, congrats!!!! They are AMAZING watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks - I've been circling it for quite a while so it's about time I try one on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



MadsNilsson said:


> Thanks - I've been circling it for quite a while so it's about time I try one on
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right on! I was a holdout for a while bc I only have 6.5" wrists but ended up finding an 031 for a really good price on /r/watchexchange and said f it, I'm going for it. Loved it so much on-wrist I purchased an 033 not too long afterwards! I think you'll be blown away!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

MadsNilsson said:


> And order confirmation from Seiya - *now we wait..*


And with Seiya, you won't be waiting long... 

Congrats! Pics when it arrives! You'll love it instantly..


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



jpisare said:


> Right on! I was a holdout for a while bc I only have 6.5" wrists but ended up finding an 031 for a really good price on /r/watchexchange and said f it, I'm going for it. Loved it so much on-wrist I purchased an 033 not too long afterwards! I think you'll be blown away!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's a classic story with these watches that people tend to put it off and not go for it due to size. 
My wrist is slightly larger than yours so I should be fine - we'll see..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



AndrwTNT said:


> And with Seiya, you won't be waiting long...
> 
> Congrats! Pics when it arrives! You'll love it instantly..


I've not used them before but only hear good things. 
I'll definitely post pictures as soon as it's off the truck - more likely the truck won't as much of a problem as customs but we'll see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SBBN031 on a 7.25" wrist, time for Sunday chores!


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

SBBN035 time









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## tndude (Apr 24, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Humm I wonder if Seiko noticed they got the pip on the bezel wrong since 20 years ago... I mean if they've gone this far to retro everything else might as well go the distance.

Grandfather Tuna









Historical Reissue Tuna









55th Anniversary Tuna









And I wonder if they could have fitted an 8L55 if they lose the thick magnetic resistance iron dial. Probably not and I think they probably tried (it is afterall an SBEX035 not SBDX).


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Finally in the Tuna fan club.

My 031 arrived on Friday. I've been busy until now with chores and other things. I removed the bracelet for now.

Mine came from Gnomon. Packing is crazy over done which was appreciated. I actually dropped the package before I opened it and it bounced up off the floor. It's like my watch was locked inside a Bouncy Castle Prison. LOL


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Welcome! And congrats!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Congratulations! That's some nice packaging...

I immediately took the bracelet off mine and put it on an Uncle Seiko too when I'd first got mine.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I Think I’ll put mine on a flat vent as well (when it arrives). Does anyone have experience with the different manufacturers so they can compare? 
I’m mainly looking at Bonetto and Uncle Seiko. 
Much appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

krayzie said:


> ....Grandfather Tuna
> 
> View attachment 15155595


am currently searching for a December 1975 version as one of my grail watches - I like everything about it


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

MadsNilsson said:


> I Think I'll put mine on a flat vent as well (when it arrives). Does anyone have experience with the different manufacturers so they can compare?
> I'm mainly looking at Bonetto and Uncle Seiko.
> Much appreciated
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the Bonetto 284. It's a fantastic strap. Very soft and comfortable. And that vanilla scent!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

jpisare said:


> I have the Bonetto 284. It's a fantastic strap. Very soft and comfortable. And that vanilla scent!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Seiko SBBN00C


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Just arrived from Seiya, I know the 045's gonna be awesome (but I couldn't wait) and I really wanted an 015 (but they're really hard to find), so decided to grab one of these before they too disappear and, DAYUM! What a bad asss beauty! Bezel action amazing, fit and finish, and the dial-stunning! Love the bracelet too









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

I changed the OEM strap for this canvas strap code 22mm honeycomb. I like it!

Vr

Matt


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Blingmaster wearing her rose gold shoes and 017 rubber.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

I have not had this out in a while......


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

hooliganjrs said:


> Blingmaster wearing her rose gold shoes and 017 rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that from ebay?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

hooliganjrs said:


> Blingmaster wearing her rose gold shoes and 017 rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good god that's beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Darth delivered today...Lordy it does not disappoint!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Vintage Ricoh 700m Tuna


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

kriiiss said:


> Is that from ebay?


Nope, ordered a couple shrouds from Taoboa (I think I spelled that right?) - one in polished steel and the other in polished rose gold. They even ship additional shroud screws, 4 steel and 4 rose gold. I did order the SBBN017 rubber from a trusted seller on ebay as I prefer them to the silicone straps Seiko uses now on the SBBN033.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcrow (Sep 10, 2017)

double post..


----------



## ashcrow (Sep 10, 2017)

i realise the upcoming sbbn045 is smaller than its predecessor sbbn015.

sbbn045
thickness: 14.1 ㎜
diameter : 47.7 ㎜
length: 46.7 ㎜

sbbn015
thickness: 14.7 ㎜
diameter : 48 ㎜
length: 48mm


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Tuna Thread*



ashcrow said:


> i realise the upcoming sbbn045 is smaller than its predecessor sbbn015.
> 
> sbbn045
> thickness: 14.1 ㎜
> ...


I'm still wondering about the crystal? I've seen reports calling it domed sapphire but every picture I've seen makes it look like a flat sapphire crystal, that might explain the height difference? Still using the same 7C46 workhorse and I'd be surprised if Seiko reinvented the case or shroud dimensions, but who knows? Sorry but the dome is why I love the 300m variants so much - all distorted and blingy!!!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcrow (Sep 10, 2017)

guys. i am new to this. is the sbbn035 the same size as sbbn015? i been reading up..but i seems to find confusing information that they are between 46-48mm. can’t find anything official from seiko..


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Homeoffice diver. 
I am liking it so far 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I’m surprised that the clasp is titanium - it’s nice enough but sounds tinny.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



ashcrow said:


> guys. i am new to this. is the sbbn035 the same size as sbbn015? i been reading up..but i seems to find confusing information that they are between 46-48mm. can't find anything official from seiko..


Edit - see if this helps:

https://www.60clicks.com/ultimate-seiko-tuna-collectors-guide/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



jpisare said:


> Edit - see if this helps:
> 
> https://www.60clicks.com/ultimate-seiko-tuna-collectors-guide/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That link says that the sbbn031 is 49,2 wide - it's actually 48mm
And that it is ceramic/titanium.

I would take the info with a grain of salt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcrow (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



jpisare said:


> Edit - see if this helps:
> 
> https://www.60clicks.com/ultimate-seiko-tuna-collectors-guide/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks. seems that 035 lug to lug is 3mm bigger than 015. 47mm vs 44mm.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



MadsNilsson said:


> That link says that the sbbn031 is 49,2 wide - it's actually 48mm
> And that is ceramic.
> 
> I would take the info with a grain of salt
> ...


Good call. I'm out of ideas lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I think Seiya uses the biggest bubble wrap I have ever encountered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



ashcrow said:


> thanks. seems that 035 lug to lug is 3mm bigger than 015. 47mm vs 44mm.


I've just measured my 031 and it's 44,5 lug to lug. The 035 should be the exact same size..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcrow (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*



MadsNilsson said:


> I've just measured my 031 and it's 44,5 lug to lug. The 035 should be the exact same size..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you. &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Started off the day with a turtle, and transitioned to a tuna...


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

MadsNilsson said:


> I Think I'll put mine on a flat vent as well (when it arrives). Does anyone have experience with the different manufacturers so they can compare?
> I'm mainly looking at Bonetto and Uncle Seiko.
> Much appreciated
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're similar in feel - soft and pliable, unlike the Seiko flat vent DAL1BP which is firmer (not a complaint, just an observation). The Uncle Seiko comes in two lengths. My wrist is on the slender side of things (6.5-6.75") so having the option of a smaller strap is great. Both have the slight smell of vanilla found on some watch straps. Personally I quite like it, others are not so keen.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*



konners said:


> They're similar in feel - soft and pliable, unlike the Seiko flat vent DAL1BP which is firmer (not a complaint, just an observation). The Uncle Seiko comes in two lengths. My wrist is on the slender side of things (6.5-6.75") so having the option of a smaller strap is great. Both have the slight smell of vanilla found on some watch straps. Personally I quite like it, others are not so keen.


Thanks.
I ordered a 284 but initially I would have gone with uncle Seiko. Problem is that he doesn't sell outside the US at the moment due to covid-19..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

MadsNilsson said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> > They're similar in feel - soft and pliable, unlike the Seiko flat vent DAL1BP which is firmer (not a complaint, just an observation). The Uncle Seiko comes in two lengths. My wrist is on the slender side of things (6.5-6.75") so having the option of a smaller strap is great. Both have the slight smell of vanilla found on some watch straps. Personally I quite like it, others are not so keen.
> ...


Where are you located? Presumably not the UK if you've managed to order a BC strap! (I've not found one for sale since purchasing my first years ago) There is a UK specific Uncle Seiko store, that does also ship to the EU (though it notes on the website there are likely delays to the EU). Anyway, you've got something now, and it's a great strap regardless ?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Not the UK but DK. I found one on watchgecko - rebranded but I’m pretty sure it’s a Bonetto.
I did see that there is a UK uncle shop but it says the strap is unavailable and being a millennial I didn’t feel like waiting.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

MadsNilsson said:


> Not the UK but DK. I found one on watchgecko - rebranded but I'm pretty sure it's a Bonetto.
> I did see that there is a UK uncle shop but it says the strap is unavailable and being a millennial I didn't feel like waiting..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I came to the same conclusion about Watchgecko - I think they commission BC to make them and then brand them Zulu Diver.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden ET...


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Archangel FX said:


> Golden ET...
> 
> View attachment 15167487
> 
> ...


Is that just an o-ring for an extra keeper? Great idea I'll look into it as well because the titanium keeper keeps moving.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

djpharoah said:


> Is that just an o-ring for an extra keeper? Great idea I'll look into it as well because the titanium keeper keeps moving.


Yes, it is an o-ring... I use them on many of my watches- the #11 from Amazon works great on 22mm straps.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sonovabitch that's brilliant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Tuna Friday









Later in the summer when it is 100F and high humidity, I think I'll call it "Tuna Melt Friday". Sorry, bad Dad joke.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

So, 2 weeks of ownership of SBBN031 today. The watch is +1 second after 2 weeks, pretty damn good.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Watching Tucker & Dale vs Evil on Netflix! Hilarious!

Vr

Matt


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

Certified G said:


> So, 2 weeks of ownership of SBBN031 today. The watch is +1 second after 2 weeks, pretty damn good.


What strap?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Tom_W said:


> What strap?


Erika's Originals.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

^ YUP ^ pricey IMO, but worth it!


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

Rainy day.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

THE Tuna ;-)


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't know how I would have managed to mow the lawn without a capable diver. Good thing I have the Tuna now..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

mariod said:


> THE Tuna ;-)


I think it's funny that the new re-issue auto-tuna with the everbright steel bezel only needed an iron dial instead of the normal one to bring it up to milgauss level of magnetic resistance.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Back on stock Seiko rubber.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0utrageousfun (Dec 11, 2019)

SBBN035 on Uncle Seiko










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

I need to unsubscribe from this thread before I regret putting mine up for sale.. >_< 

Too tempting!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Saturday! ....Golden Tuna Reissue-


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

jpisare said:


> Erika's Originals.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Emperor Tuna


----------



## Hedgehogger (Mar 1, 2020)

Oil filled (with SubmergeDeep):


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Tuna on metal kind of day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

I concur!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I really like my new Tuna. What's weird is that my wife said she likes it as well (and I didn't even ask). 
I assumed she would find it big and ugly.. I'm stumped.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

MadsNilsson said:


> I really like my new Tuna. What's weird is that my wife said she likes it as well (and I didn't even ask).
> I assumed she would find it big and ugly.. I'm stumped.


Oh man, what a great setup.... I can't resist....

"she married you didn't she?!?"

:-d


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Hedgehogger said:


> Oil filled (with SubmergeDeep):
> *snip*


Does the oil have any noticable effect on the timekeeping? I can imagine it would slow the second hand a bit and due to the extra power needed to turn the hands it might drain the battery a bit faster.
So it's a good choice to do it on a solar watch, it needs to be opened even less than a normal quartz one.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My 2 current surviving Tuna - Violet Ocean and SD600.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Good ole double post....and yes, I just realized the date is wrong on the VO and have changed it!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Woodpuppy said:


> Oh man, what a great setup.... I can't resist....
> 
> "she married you didn't she?!?"
> 
> :-d


You've got a point . I might look like a Tuna - who knew..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watcheyfella (Aug 29, 2007)

Maddog1970 said:


> My 2 current surviving Tuna - Violet Ocean and SD600.
> 
> View attachment 15173673


The Sd looks great on the orange Isofrane.

Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

** BUMP **


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

tekong said:


>


I'm a Gundam guy myself lol I never had the opportunity to get this.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

0utrageousfun said:


> SBBN035 on Uncle Seiko
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is one of the watches I regret selling. I might have to get another one.


----------



## Kent302 (May 17, 2018)

Here is my first tuna, the SNE 499! Just got it about a week ago and love it!


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Tuna for today


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

So I started looking around at all of the Tuna's, and I really like the new Street Series SNE541. Granted, its not the same as the other higher-end Tuna's I've owned, but damn does it look good! I think Im going to get one and see how I like it. For anyone not familiar with this model, below is a pic. Picture is not mine; just one from Google.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

The latest Tuna in my stable. I love the all-black color and the perfect fit for my 6.5" wrist. This has definitely scratched my Tuna it...for now. 
.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

hasto092 said:


> Tuna for today


Very cool!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

SBBN007.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> This is one of the watches I regret selling. I might have to get another one.


Do it! Your pictures from a few years ago inspired me to pick one up. Now I've had it for four years now!


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

I usually lose interest in a watch before it's even delivered, but this thing has managed to keep me interested for 2 years now  I just love it..


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Timing is everything

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

MadsNilsson said:


> Timing is everything
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that strap! What is it? (You probably mentioned before but there's entirely too many posts to go through! ;p )

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Anyone know the part number and where to get the Darth/Golden Tuna 1000m Bezel Gaskets? I've got a number by scouring the web "0C3880B02-P" but cannot find it. My golden reissue SBBN040 has a shredded gasket and needs to be replaced.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

jpisare said:


> Love that strap! What is it? (You probably mentioned before but there's entirely too many posts to go through! ;p )
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If love to share but I just don't remember. It's a basic 2-ring Zulu that I have made into a two piece strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Some from the past couple of weeks


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Badass!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

3 weeks of ownership, +1 second.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

djpharoah said:


> Anyone know the part number and where to get the Darth/Golden Tuna 1000m Bezel Gaskets? I've got a number by scouring the web "0C3880B02-P" but cannot find it. My golden reissue SBBN040 has a shredded gasket and needs to be replaced.


It took a little digging around, but on the assumption that basically all modern 7c46/1000m tunas use the same bezel and gasket sets, this one might work: E-bay link to dealer in the UK. (no affiliation)

*edit: the link to the bezel gasket appears to be the wrong size for current 1000m quartz tunas and seems to be suitable for the classic 600m version.
Apologies for the wrong information.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

jpisare said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lookin killer on that bracelet


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

*The "Official" Tuna Thread*

 Thank you!! I like to switch up straps often but I've been on a bracelet kick as of late.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWH (Mar 4, 2020)

Do all newer Tunas use the screw down crystal design of the original? The L-shape gasket and threaded locking ring? I know the difference regarding the threaded case back and the original monocoque design. I was just wondering if Seiko forgo that design element in the less expensive solar Prospec and went with pressed in crystal.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

SWH said:


> I was just wondering if Seiko forgo that design element in the less expensive solar Prospec and went with pressed in crystal.


You get what you paid for.


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

SWH said:


> Do all newer Tunas use the screw down crystal design of the original? The L-shape gasket and threaded locking ring? I know the difference regarding the threaded case back and the original monocoque design. I was just wondering if Seiko forgo that design element in the less expensive solar Prospec and went with pressed in crystal.


It's either a saturation diver or it's not.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

kriiiss said:


> Do it! Your pictures from a few years ago inspired me to pick one up. Now I've had it for four years now!


Oh, nice! Thanks for being an enabler! LOL


----------



## gsampson (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi I'm new to this forum. I am relating an issue I have with my Seiko "Tuna". The watch is about 3 years old and hardly ever worn. Kept safely in it's box. I took it out a few days ago and discovered that the bezel was "frozen" would not move. Upon removing the shroud I was shocked to discover a great deal of rust! The inside surface of the shroud and case were pitted and discolored. Has anyone experienced this before? I would not expect a watch in this price range and designed to rugged specifications to ever rust! Any thoughts?


----------



## SWH (Mar 4, 2020)

Wow. My first post on this forum and the first two responses were less than helpful. So, does anyone else know if Seiko uses the type of crystal retention on ALL so-called Tuna watches? To me, it is one of the defining features of the Tuna. And what made it special. HEV? Nope, Seiko said here's a better idea. Let's not have it leak in the first place. It's just cool. So I thought I'd ask. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

SWH said:


> Wow. My first post on this forum and the first two responses were less than helpful. So, does anyone else know if Seiko uses the type of crystal retention on ALL so-called Tuna watches? To me, it is one of the defining features of the Tuna. And what made it special. HEV? Nope, Seiko said here's a better idea. Let's not have it leak in the first place. It's just cool. So I thought I'd ask. Thanks in advance.


I'm not finding any concrete evidence, but I believe the answer to your question is no. There is a steep price difference between the air divers and the saturation divers. I doubt Seiko would include features specifically designed for their saturation divers in the lower cost models.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Reflections from a sun spanked Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

SWH said:


> Wow. My first post on this forum and the first two responses were less than helpful. So, does anyone else know if Seiko uses the type of crystal retention on ALL so-called Tuna watches? To me, it is one of the defining features of the Tuna. And what made it special. HEV? Nope, Seiko said here's a better idea. Let's not have it leak in the first place. It's just cool. So I thought I'd ask. Thanks in advance.


The crystal retaining ring to prevent the glass from popping out when the pressure in the case is (much) higher than ambient pressure is only used in the HE-Safe dive watches, so when it's not specifically stated by Seiko to be HE-Safe/for saturation diving, it's not there.

Rule of thumb, anything made by Seiko in the current line of models with a depth rating of 300m or more and with a mention it's suitable for saturation diving has one of those rings, all current models with a 200m depth rating don't have it.
There is an exception for some vintage 200m quartz models from the 1980ies (they look like an SKX) but those are no longer in production.


----------



## SWH (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks. Then I will be in the market for a 'real' Tuna. Once I know definitely which modern interpretation has the feature. It's not a money thing. It's not a need thing. It's a want. I've been scuba diving since 1984. Worked over 13 years on oceanographic research vessels as an engineer. We carried manned and unmanned submersibles and of course did a lot of scuba. I have never had my daily wear watch fail me. Hot tubs, saunas, diving in 38f water. Exposed to every chemical in an engine room. Changed my batteries myself and never had an issue with condensation or leaks. I have just always disliked the simple friction fit of a pressed in crystal.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

SWH said:


> Thanks. Then I will be in the market for a 'real' Tuna. Once I know definitely which modern interpretation has the feature. It's not a money thing. It's not a need thing. It's a want. I've been scuba diving since 1984. Worked over 13 years on oceanographic research vessels as an engineer. We carried manned and unmanned submersibles and of course did a lot of scuba. I have never had my daily wear watch fail me. Hot tubs, saunas, diving in 38f water. Exposed to every chemical in an engine room. Changed my batteries myself and never had an issue with condensation or leaks. I have just always disliked the simple friction fit of a pressed in crystal.


The dial will read "Professional" if it has the crystal retaining ring and L-shape gasket (this goes for both vintage and current models), the case back used to read HE-GAS diver but now they changed it to SATURATION DIVER.

You only have 4 choices for the Tuna (silicone strap);

Quartz 300m Tuna
Quartz 1000m Tuna
Automatic 1000m Tuna
Spring Drive 600m Tuna

Your other non-Tuna choices (bracelets);

Prospex Marinemaster 300m Automatic
Prospex Marinemaster 600m Spring Drive GMT
Prospex LX 300m Spring Drive
Grand Seiko Diver 600m Hi-Beat Automatic / Spring Drive

The ones that don't have it will read DIVER'S 200m on the dial and AIR DIVER 200m or DIVER'S 200m on the caseback.

Not sure about the newer Landmasters but the old 200m with the one piece case had a crystal retaining ring that is affixed by 4 screws and not screwed on like the divers, designed for polar expeditions.

I don't know what constitutes the diff between 300m vs 600m vs 1000m this part I always presume is probably BS.


----------



## SWH (Mar 4, 2020)

Thank you. And I'm in the market!!!


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Uncle Seiko BOR arrived & installed...


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

Seiko 7549-7010 "Tuna Can"
NOS rubber strap GL835.










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Certified G said:


> Uncle Seiko BOR arrived & installed...


Oh wow does that look amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcosta (Oct 29, 2017)

New to the club 

Awesome timepiece...









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

033 on an Obris Morgan "Isofrane-style" strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

sbbn007


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

The Tuna called me again, and I ordered not one, but two Tunas today. SBBN035 which I've owned once before, and an SNE541. Also eyeing two others. Ugh.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Back with another - this time Emperor Tuna!!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

djpharoah said:


> Back with another - this time Emperor Tuna!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear god, so awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

djpharoah said:


> Back with another - this time Emperor Tuna!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great vid, I drooled on my shirt.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Ricoh 700m orange Tuna


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

In the backyard with the emperor!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

I have been diagnosed with a very particular illness that my doctor warned me it is hard to cure. This disease makes the ability to dislike a Seiko Tuna impossible and he warned me that observing or watching other people's tuna cans will worsen the situation.
Wish me luck as I am about to import a Tuna can this coming months.



djpharoah said:


> Back with another - this time Emperor Tuna!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why muting comments and dislike bar though? 
I cannot stop admiring this Tuna. He is a stunner but if I have to be honest: the Golden Tuna still takes the cake... I mean... Look at it!!


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

sorry double post I blame my Tuna fever.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Aspirin-san said:


> I have been diagnosed with a very particular illness that my doctor warned me it is hard to cure. This disease makes the ability to dislike a Seiko Tuna impossible and he warned me that observing or watching other people's tuna cans will worsen the situation.
> Wish me luck as I am about to import a Tuna can this coming months.
> 
> Why muting comments and dislike bar though?
> I cannot stop admiring this Tuna. He is a stunner but if I have to be honest: the Golden Tuna still takes the cake... I mean... Look at it!!


Sorry disabled comments because it was just pure spam and links to garbage being posted.

I guess I've got to live with those for those who truly enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

I see. YouTube in general...
But it's hard being a Tuna fan ain't it? In the end of the day, it is so worth it.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi guys. Happy to have found this thread. I own an SBBN031 but have always been after the SBBN015. I gave up looking for one as the prices and availability of good conditioned ones are becoming less and less to none these days. As such, I thought of just modding the 031’s handset to the the old tuna handsets. Has anyone tried this before? In addition, do you guys know where I could source the said handsets? Thanks in advance. 

Here’s my 031’ in an iso.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

djpharoah said:


> Back with another - this time Emperor Tuna!!


Emperors are addicting!!!


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes they are. What are all those mode numbers? Especially the one with the SS bezel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Archangel FX said:


> Emperors are addicting!!!
> 
> View attachment 15218897


Wow!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

djpharoah said:


> Yes they are. What are all those mode numbers? Especially the one with the SS bezel?


The SS is actually Gold .... the Gold Ocean SBDX016, with a brown dial.

























The others are the SBDX014 & 011. X2


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Amazing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

I have been wearing my vintage Lord Matic for the last week or so...but lots of time outside today...figured I would wear this...


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Currently watching. great stuff. Awesome review. nice vid quality. Hope the SD4K would be next.



djpharoah said:


> Back with another - this time Emperor Tuna!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Not had a tuna for a while. Glad to have one back on the wrist


----------



## eamonn_lee (Jun 15, 2020)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Some S23627J1 action all the way from Scotland









Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Tunatastic Thursday.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice Marine Professional ! Love it


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I have put mine on a BC 284 and it's great. For me a flat vent is THE strap for a Tuna.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

MadsNilsson said:


> I have put mine on a BC 284 and it's great. For me a flat vent is THE strap for a Tuna.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks fantastic.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

jpisare said:


> That looks fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*Golden Emperor Tuna * * SBDX014 for Thursday!*


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Archangel FX said:


> *Golden Emperor Tuna * * SBDX014 for Thursday!*
> 
> View attachment 15225037


If I had money for only one, I'd choose this one in an instant. So beautiful.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Certified G said:


>


Strapcode bracelet? Really like that one, looks great on that tuna.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Stop showing off ahhhh! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> Strapcode bracelet? Really like that one, looks great on that tuna.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Uncle Seiko beads of rice.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Certified G said:


> Uncle Seiko beads of rice.


Thanks for that, will look into it!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tuna Time!!!


----------



## KJM7 (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## KJM7 (Jun 20, 2020)

I like tuna!


----------



## KJM7 (Jun 20, 2020)

I like tuna!


----------



## KJM7 (Jun 20, 2020)

Kinetic Tuna on Isofrane.


----------



## KJM7 (Jun 20, 2020)

View attachment 15232083


I still like tuna


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Summer Solstice!!!


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Tuna Thread*

Back in business









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk
View attachment 15232989
View attachment 15232991


----------



## aesdc (Dec 29, 2011)

Considering picking up a Ninja Tuna. Any online sellers that people recommend?


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Father's Day greetings all!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## GFSEA86 (Oct 28, 2013)

mariod said:


> View attachment 15233679


Haven't seen this in ages. The hands are still jarring.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

mariod said:


> View attachment 15233679


Never even heard of or seen this model before. Pretty cool.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

I saw this on Seiya's blog;









"It cleared a depth of 1000m without any problems. It goes down further to 2000m, then 3000m.

At 3000m, the back cover starts to give in, but the watch continues working.

The second hand on the 1000m Quartz stopped at 3,284m.
The glass cracked at 4,804m.

The second hand on the 1000m Automatic stopped at 4,299m, and the glass cracked at 5,993m."


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Link man! Must read more...


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

It's an old Seiko publicity stunt from 2015, you can also see the video here:






Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

krayzie said:


> I saw this on Seiya's blog;
> 
> View attachment 15234115
> 
> ...


Check out the vid from a few years back:





EDIT: Ah GTR beat me to it!


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Summer Tuna!


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

krayzie said:


> I saw this on Seiya's blog;
> 
> View attachment 15234115
> 
> ...


And this is the 1000m version, i'd like to see how the 300m version holds up when exceeding the marketed depth rating.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

CADirk said:


> And this is the 1000m version, i'd like to see how the 300m version holds up when exceeding the marketed depth rating.


I think their marketing would never allow such a stunt. If the 300m version can hit 1000m no problem (pretty sure it can) then they'll have trouble selling the 1000m versions lol!

They pull these with their 1000m models since there is no risk of beating the next model up.

There is a video on YouTube titled "Casio G-Shock GWF-1000 Frogman Torture Tested To A Depth Of 1000 Meter (3333 Feet)".


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

krayzie said:


> I think their marketing would never allow such a stunt. If the 300m version can hit 1000m no problem (pretty sure it can) then they'll have trouble selling the 1000m versions lol!
> 
> They pull these with their 1000m models since there is no risk of beating the next model up.
> 
> There is a video on YouTube titled "Casio G-Shock GWF-1000 Frogman Torture Tested To A Depth Of 1000 Meter (3333 Feet)".


I know that one, the depth testing on the fishing trawler apppears to have been limited by the amount of available rope, not the waterresistance of the watch.

When it comes to excessive overengineering the big japanese three, Seiko Tuna, Casio Frogman and the Citizen Ecozilla are on the expensive side for normal consumer goods, but they offer an absolute bargain in technology, features and ruggedness.


----------



## rodo88 (Apr 22, 2017)

new strap


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Sunshine this morning...rain on the horizon!!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

GTR83 said:


> Back in business
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to see you and your Tuna photos back on the thread, GTR! 👍


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

CADirk said:


> And this is the 1000m version, i'd like to see how the 300m version holds up when exceeding the marketed depth rating.


Well the quartz one went about 3 times as much, so we can safely assume that the 300m one can got close to mid 1000m
I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Does anyone have an online link for some replacement/aftermarket shrouds for the emperor tuna? Would love to get a brass or gold to brighten it up from all black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Goldies.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

konners said:


> Glad to see you and your Tuna photos back on the thread, GTR! 👍


Thanks konners! Today I got the SBBN031 on the MM300 style strap from wjean. I like the combo.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

The Seiko Tuna - polarizing the watch community since 1975. You either love it or hate it, you either get it or you don't!









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

I sold my SBBN033 , every day since I think to myself why on earth did I do that. So I’m now on the lookout to purchase a replacement . It didn’t help how I felt when my Wife commented that she really liked the look of the Tuna on my wrist .

Been looking at buying a new one from Japan , but the hit you take in the UK with Customs, Vat , courier handling charges is further self inflicted pain .:-(

So if anyone is out there wanting to sell their SBBN033 , I’m your buyer .


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

W00t new forum software allows YT links now


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

I can drool after the Golden Tuna whole day...


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

A couple nudes for you guys
















(Something kept jamming the bezel - the shroud is back on now).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Starting the week with the Gold!


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)

I've never given the 7549-7010 an extended try on a NATO before and am surprised how much I like it!


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

My SUN019 bezel suddenly feels significantly easier to turn and makes less of a clicky noise. Is there a reasonable explanation to this?


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

My SBBN031 needed a friend, so now I have 035 Ninja incoming!!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Certified G said:


> My SBBN031 needed a friend, so now I have 035 Ninja incoming!!


Congrats! I wish I could try one on before potentially buying. I'm not sure how an all-black watch would look on me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

How does the black coating hold up on the 300m Ninja Tuna? Having a tough time choosing between the 035 and 031.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Tom_W said:


> My SUN019 bezel suddenly feels significantly easier to turn and makes less of a clicky noise. Is there a reasonable explanation to this?


The bezel click spring probably got displaced a bit.

Anyway today I got the emperor another cheapo bracelet and I really like this one for looking somewhat like a non-tapering version of the SBBN015 bracelet. The links are around 3.5mm thick I think, and it uses a clasp very similar to Strapcode's (this one is a generic unbranded bracelet).























Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

GTR83 said:


> The bezel click spring probably got displaced a bit.
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'll look into this.

Pic thread:


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Tom_W said:


> Thanks, I'll look into this.
> 
> Pic thread:


Excellent condition SBDX011... 
Makes me think about getting another one. Whew!

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

GTR83 said:


> Excellent condition SBDX011...
> Makes me think about getting another one. Whew!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


When my fake tuna is broke, I throw on my real tuna.


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

Joining the club









Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

ChrisWMT said:


> How does the black coating hold up on the 300m Ninja Tuna? Having a tough time choosing between the 035 and 031.


Solution = get both!


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

MadsNilsson said:


> A couple nudes for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the heck you get them shroud screws out? My 031 bezel seizes up from time to time too and I tried removing screws with much vaunted Bondhus 1.5 ball driver etc., etc.. Now have a stripped hex screw head still in shroud. Also curious to know if you were able to diagnose and fix problem?


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

New arrival...Ninja Tuna SBBN035, not in love with OEM strap, tomorrow going with Erika's


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Hale color said:


> How the heck you get them shroud screws out? My 031 bezel seizes up from time to time too and I tried removing screws with much vaunted Bondhus 1.5 ball driver etc., etc.. Now have a stripped hex screw head still in shroud. Also curious to know if you were able to diagnose and fix problem?


I just used the appropriate (Allen?) key and gently unscrewed it. It did give a pop at first so it might have been locked in with a compound like locktite. If they are locked then a good long soak in warm water should help..

Other than that I didn't see anything out of place when I removed the shroud and bezel. My best guess is that the rubber gasket is a little sensitive to liquids (sunscreen etc.) and in my case with small children that's a constant thread.. 
I've reattached everything now and am reasonably happy. If the problem reappear I think I'll try and manipulate the click-spring a little..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

I really am starting to find the size of the Tuna more appealing/acceptable - though I'm slowly working my way up having recently got a turtle. I'll get there!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Silverye said:


> I really am starting to find the size of the Tuna more appealing/acceptable - though I'm slowly working my way up having recently got a turtle. I'll get there!


I actually feel like 300m Tuna wears better than the SRP777 Turtle. By better I mean that on my wrist it feels more natural and less cumbersome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

MadsNilsson said:


> I actually feel like 300m Tuna wears better than the SRP777 Turtle. By better I mean that on my wrist it feels more natural and less cumbersome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I concur. I have a range of large watches both in diameter and bulk. My Tuna just doesn't seem to wear "large" or "bulky". It probably has a lot to do with not having any lugs per se and an inwardly sloping case. Looks big... wears smaller. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks guys - looks like I might make the purchase sooner rather than later


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Silverye said:


> I really am starting to find the size of the Tuna more appealing/acceptable - though I'm slowly working my way up having recently got a turtle. I'll get there!


Best do it quickly if you want a Marine Master branded dial. The S23631 and S23629 are due out at some point in July or Aug and they drop the Marine Master dial for a Prospex X dial and sapphire and a price increase (the 300m start at MSRP of $1400). You can get a SBBN031 for $1060 at Gnomon and the rubber strapped SBBN033 for $910.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Certified G said:


> New arrival...Ninja Tuna SBBN035, not in love with OEM strap, tomorrow going with Erika's


Nice looking watch. I am surprised you don't like the OEM strap that the watch came on, it is actually one of Seiko's most comfy ones. I think the Erika strap is overpriced for what it is. I bought one last year expecting it to be the greatest strap out there based upon all the high praise. I got the strap is and it was like "meh, whatever"


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

journeyforce said:


> Nice looking watch. I am surprised you don't like the OEM strap that the watch came on, it is actually one of Seiko's most comfy ones. I think the Erika strap is overpriced for what it is. I bought one last year expecting it to be the greatest strap out there based upon all the high praise. I got the strap is and it was like "meh, whatever"


I guess opinions differ on the quality and wearability of those MN straps. I was lucky to get a couple of the vintage ones (black and green) and compared to the newer ones, those are a lot softer and stretchy.
And i'm not too fond of the rubber straps by Seiko and not a real fan of bracelets in steel either, it becomes a bit heavy. The MM300 ratcheting clasp however is a very good one.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden Emperor is the choice to start the day! .......to wear around the house. ...during the Texas lockdown......


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

MadsNilsson said:


> I just used the appropriate (Allen?) key and gently unscrewed it. It did give a pop at first so it might have been locked in with a compound like locktite. If they are locked then a good long soak in warm water should help..
> 
> Other than that I didn't see anything out of place when I removed the shroud and bezel. My best guess is that the rubber gasket is a little sensitive to liquids (sunscreen etc.) and in my case with small children that's a constant thread..
> I've reattached everything now and am reasonably happy. If the problem reappear I think I'll try and manipulate the click-spring a little..
> ...


Thanks for the reply-mine wouldn't budge at all (even tried applying heat to screws via hot plate treated allen wrench), and I've loosened other tuna shrouds in past with no problems. Will take to my watchmaker for pro attempt. I have been able to get the bezel to rotate crisply by rinsing it under cool water for a bit, but it invariably "gums up" again after a week or so on wrist. Haven't subjected it to anything inordinate like lotions/creams, etc. so remain mystified and somewhat frustrated.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Hale color said:


> Thanks for the reply-mine wouldn't budge at all (even tried applying heat to screws via hot plate treated allen wrench), and I've loosened other tuna shrouds in past with no problems. Will take to my watchmaker for pro attempt. I have been able to get the bezel to rotate crisply by rinsing it under cool water for a bit, but it invariably "gums up" again after a week or so on wrist. Haven't subjected it to anything inordinate like lotions/creams, etc. so remain mystified and somewhat frustrated.


Probably a good call with a specialist- it doesn't take much effort for an amateur like us to ruin a watch (I've done so on several occasions, trying to fix it). 
Mine seems like it's less prone to gumming now that it's been apart a couple times, but I have a feeling that it's just wishful thinking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Hale color said:


> How the heck you get them shroud screws out? My 031 bezel seizes up from time to time too and I tried removing screws with much vaunted Bondhus 1.5 ball driver etc., etc.. Now have a stripped hex screw head still in shroud. Also curious to know if you were able to diagnose and fix problem?


Those Bondhus ball drivers _are_ awesome, but don't try to break tight fasteners with the ball end- that concentrates all the torque on a very small surface area and will strip fasteners in a heartbeat. They are great for removing loose fasteners or taking fasteners up to snug. But make and break torque with a tight fitting, full body tool.


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

journeyforce said:


> Best do it quickly if you want a Marine Master branded dial. The S23631 and S23629 are due out at some point in July or Aug and they drop the Marine Master dial for a Prospex X dial and sapphire and a price increase (the 300m start at MSRP of $1400). You can get a SBBN031 for $1060 at Gnomon and the rubber strapped SBBN033 for $910.


Big time mate see my post below.

Hi received my new SBBN033 tuna.
Was going to wait for the new 2020 model but changed my mind.
Reason was i wasn't going to pay £600 for a sapphire upgrade and the new original style hands . Ie not £600 better than the previous 300m tuna.
Also i Like the MM on the dial. I had the SBBN015 and sold it which was a big mistake.

*Attachments*


9B10CB95-D154-4441-8A35-05BD6E54F0F4.jpeg
493.7 KBViews: 36

3D812B72-4C25-478E-82DE-05C0FDC7DC6A.jpeg
1 MBViews: 12

751EBD51-D187-418B-8F0A-BAB82061653B.jpeg
730.2 KBViews: 12

AC5820BB-D71F-4E38-88C2-B1927A33BF14.jpeg
432.7 KBViews: 12

BD7E7A60-E64C-43CB-9553-D9C7256B9A4F.jpeg
491.7 KBViews: 11


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

1992 SBBN007


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Well I think I'll give the OEM strap a try tomorrow, it is very soft.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Forgot to change the date....!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

Violet Ocean Tuna joining the catch.








Still have the Ashtray Tuna, but the Bumblebee and Field Tuna were canned and shipped off awhile ago.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Man, that field Tuna is badass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

SBDX014 + brushed black engineer bracelet.












































Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blej0323 (Oct 30, 2018)

Taking my tuna for a walk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noelandry (Nov 21, 2019)

What a delightful thread!


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Okay I gave OEM strap another try. I replaced the metal keeper with 2 rubber keepers from a Scurfa strap. Now it stays snug as a bug in a rug. Having owned 3 or 4 I just don't understand Seiko metal keepers on rubber straps, they slide around more than a stripper at happy hour. I must say this one is very soft and comfy.



















SBBN031 is sitting in the safe getting jealous


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Certified G said:


> Okay I gave OEM strap another try. I replaced the metal keeper with 2 rubber keepers from a Scurfa strap. Now it stays snug as a bug in a rug. Having owned 3 or 4 I just don't understand Seiko metal keepers on rubber straps, they slide around more than a stripper at happy hour. I must say this one is very soft and comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get the metal keeper either. Yes it may say "premium" more so than rubber, but as you say they slide around, don't mould to the wrist and are often uncomfortable. Give me a more practical rubber kept anyday!


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

I've had several Tunas(Tuni?😀) over the past couple of years: SBDB009, the Golden Tuna re-issue, an SBBN033, and an SBBN031. I think my favorite is the 031, but that might be because it's my newest one. They are all fantastic, each in its own way. You can't go wrong with any of them, IMO.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Certified G said:


> Okay I gave OEM strap another try. I replaced the metal keeper with 2 rubber keepers from a Scurfa strap. Now it stays snug as a bug in a rug. Having owned 3 or 4 I just don't understand Seiko metal keepers on rubber straps, they slide around more than a stripper at happy hour. I must say this one is very soft and comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The key with the metal keeper is to pinch in the underside just enough to where it takes a little effort to push the tongue thru. It will stay in place then and not slip out.


----------



## GFSEA86 (Oct 28, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> The key with the metal keeper is to pinch in the underside just enough to where it takes a little effort to push the tongue thru. It will stay in place then and not slip out.


It's funny the things we think are common knowledge, or if not common, an easily solvable problem, that people can't figure out. 

*____*
Grand Seiko SBGA229 Spring Drive Diver
Seiko SNR029 LX300, SBDX012 50th MM300, SBBN040 Golden Tuna
Tudor Pelagos LHD


----------



## GFSEA86 (Oct 28, 2013)

journeyforce said:


> Nice looking watch. I am surprised you don't like the OEM strap that the watch came on, it is actually one of Seiko's most comfy ones. I think the Erika strap is overpriced for what it is. I bought one last year expecting it to be the greatest strap out there based upon all the high praise. I got the strap is and it was like "meh, whatever"


You can literally get her exact same strap all over the internet using the same materials and hardware for a couple of dollars each. Hers are only expensive because she was "first."

*____*
Grand Seiko SBGA229 Spring Drive Diver
Seiko SNR029 LX300, SBDX012 50th MM300, SBBN040 Golden Tuna
Tudor Pelagos LHD


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

The Erika clones are between $5 and $25 unless you buy in bulk from China, and these other versions have varying levels of workmanship, finishing, stitching, nylon quality, and hardware quality. I have bought a lot of them including a real Erika and the cheapest ones are far, far below a real Erika's level - for example, the nylon used by the $5 ones are very thin and will almost immediately lose their tightness, defeating the whole purpose of the elastic design.

But yes, the "Originals" are certainly too expensive - probably because she considers them fully handmade custom jobs (at least that's what she claims) and the targeted demographic is the higher end Swiss watch dudes.

I did make a few straps from my own interpretation of the design after looking at pretty much all those variants as reference, using locally available materials, such as the one on this Darth.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

The Watch Steward version is pretty awesome and comes in around $25. Now I don't have an Originals to compare it to but I'd be hard pressed to think it'd be worth paying 2, 3, whatever times as much as the WS one. I dunno. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

jpisare said:


> The Watch Steward version is pretty awesome and comes in around $25. Now I don't have an Originals to compare it to but I'd be hard pressed to think it'd be worth paying 2, 3, whatever times as much as the WS one. I dunno.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have both and I do prefer the Erikas. She customizes the strap to fit your wrist and so it wears like what I think a NATO should. The strap runs through both spring bars and across the back of the watch case. If you blow a spring bar the strap still hangs on to your watch by the remaining bar and doesn't disappear into the deep albeit flopping around on your wrist. The strap is only one layer thick for most of the circumference.

The Watch Steward model is one size pretty much fits all. The strap loops around each spring bar and doubles back around your wrist. Blow a spring bar and your watch is gone. Also the strap is double layered around your wrist so thicker and bulkier. It can tend to split apart which can be annoying.

I've toyed with getting mum's old sewing machine out and modifying the Stewards to work in a similar fashion to Erikas.

Stewards keep their price down by not having to customise or keep a range of sizes. Horses for courses... if you want a pretty good quality Erikas knock off, and your handy with sewing, then modifying the Stewards would be the go. They are pretty good quality.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> I have both and I do prefer the Erikas. She customizes the strap to fit your wrist and so it wears like what I think a NATO should. The strap runs through both spring bars and across the back of the watch case. If you blow a spring bar the strap still hangs on to your watch by the remaining bar and doesn't disappear into the deep albeit flopping around on your wrist. The strap is only one layer thick for most of the circumference.
> 
> The Watch Steward model is one size pretty much fits all. The strap loops around each spring bar and doubles back around your wrist. Blow a spring bar and your watch is gone. Also the strap is double layered around your wrist so thicker and bulkier. It can tend to split apart which can be annoying.
> 
> ...


Oh....well ****, thanks for the detailed information!! I thought I had to include a wrist size though when I ordered the WS strap......? Either way, appreciate the response/info!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Restarting the rotation... Really liking the super engineer on this tuna.
















Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

jpisare said:


> Oh....well ****, thanks for the detailed information!! I thought I had to include a wrist size though when I ordered the WS strap......? Either way, appreciate the response/info!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember doing so as well, however I suspect he makes them in a range...ie a bit like small, medium or large. So there is quite a bit of wiggle room as opposed to the Erikas that seems to be customised to the specific circumference you supply.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Damn, I really think I need a BoR bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Orange Ricoh Tuna


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

A tale of shrouds and Miltat bracelets






























Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Just got my first tuna - a SBDB013. Can anyone recommend a suitable full-titanium bracelet? Any leads, or other interesting band suggestions, will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Ferretnose said:


> Just got my first tuna - a SBDB013. Can anyone recommend a suitable full-titanium bracelet? Any leads, or other interesting band suggestions, will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


SBDB009 + Super Engineer II PVD from Strapcode. I don't think anyone makes a full titanium bracelet especially in black finish.
















Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Got the 035 today. You guys were right, wears much smaller than the dimensions elude to.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Rockin the BOR...


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Certified G said:


> Rockin the BOR...


Got any pics of clasp on that guy?


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Hale color said:


> Got any pics of clasp on that guy?


Sure thing, it's an Uncle Seiko, already scratched up....


----------



## Toby843 (Aug 31, 2019)

So I'm firmly a massive fan of the tuna now. Are there many differences other than colour between the SBBN031, 033, 035? I like them all but could only afford one to start.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Well after flipping my SBBN033 and regretting it , I pulled the trigger on another this time a new one from Gnomon. Was going to go for the SBBN031 this time round but I do prefer the shroud and bezel insert of the 033.
I already had BOR bracelet so on it went .


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Hell yes. That's awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thefatonebcn (May 5, 2020)

Here you can find some on the wrist image of the new for 2020 Tunas !! What do you think ? I love them but the green lume instead of the whit lume is a bit distracting (compared to the white one in SBBN007 and 015/017).

Vivir o morir por un diver de Seiko - (RJI)


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I like them, but the missing Marinemaster is a pity. I don’t mind the prospex logo as such, but the old monicker was better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I love the Prospex "X" in general but hate it's replacing "MARINEMASTER." Ah well.

Anyway...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Hello all, today I received a Haveston 1944c strap to try on one of my Samurais, but one thing led to another....

Shipping from London to North Louisiana was free and took like a week. It's very thick and commanding, to install on SBBN031 you have to get it in the right spot and insert the spring bars, and hope you don't bend them.

Once on, wow, I've owned quite a few single pass NATO's, this is instantly my favorite, the floating second keeper works well and stays in place. Comfort level is high and looks great. Will definitely be ordering another color for SBBN035 !

Enough talk, pics->


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

That looks fantastic!! Great choice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

SBBN 025 and his big brother SBDX 013


----------



## Vicbittet (Oct 15, 2019)

Does the baby tuna SRP637K1 count?
I've just ordered one. 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0utrageousfun (Dec 11, 2019)

Are the two new Tuna models, S23629 and S23631, supposed be to on sale starting today?


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Everything I saw said August-ish


----------



## 0utrageousfun (Dec 11, 2019)

weirdestwizard said:


> Everything I saw said August-ish


Another month of waiting it is!


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

SBBN045... I must resist it, but I know I would love it in my collection.
Call me insane but I want the SBBN033 now. Gonna add 1 before they go extinct.
*****... How can one cure his Tuna fever?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Aspirin-san said:


> ...........
> *****... How can one cure his Tuna fever?


Buy more Tunas.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

jpisare said:


> Buy more Tunas.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eamonn_lee (Jun 15, 2020)

s23627j1 on a cheap ass NATO!









Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

0utrageousfun said:


> Another month of waiting it is!


Yeah I hear ya! I might have a Tuna faster buying the new Darth once released vs the wait for mine to get serviced.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

More pics of Haveston 1944c, this time on SBBN035


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

3rd favorite tuna vs 1st favorite tuna.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## tndude (Apr 24, 2018)

SBBN033









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Tonight the SBBN009 gets the "Block"


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0utrageousfun (Dec 11, 2019)

weirdestwizard said:


> Yeah I hear ya! I might have a Tuna faster buying the new Darth once released vs the wait for mine to get serviced.


Who did you go with for the service?


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

I have been searching for the best strap for my SBBN033. I have tried Uncle Seiko GL831, that one is great. The bonetto cinturini 324, also a great strap. The problem is that they don't have that Seiko feeling. I don't like the stock strap, it is a lint magnet. But I have a Arnie that don't get the wrist time, and why not, I tried the Arnie-strap on my SBBN033, a quick change of hardware this is the result, I like it (but still a lint magnet.....)

What do you guys think is the best rubber strap for the Tuna?


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Luftwaffel said:


> I have been searching for the best strap for my SBBN033. I have tried Uncle Seiko GL831, that one is great. The bonetto cinturini 324, also a great strap. The problem is that they don't have that Seiko feeling. I don't like the stock strap, it is a lint magnet. But I have a Arnie that don't get the wrist time, and why not, I tried the Arnie-strap on my SBBN033, a quick change of hardware this is the result, I like it (but still a lint magnet.....)
> 
> What do you guys think is the best rubber strap for the Tuna?
> View attachment 15345609


I've got the 031 and tried every strap you mentioned plus the New Arnie, Isofrane, chocolate bar, tire tread, etc, etc, my personal favorite has become the MM300 OEM rubber. You can find them in 22mm lug width. Gives you that "Seiko" look and feel and just generally works IMO.


Luftwaffel said:


> I have been searching for the best strap for my SBBN033. I have tried Uncle Seiko GL831, that one is great. The bonetto cinturini 324, also a great strap. The problem is that they don't have that Seiko feeling. I don't like the stock strap, it is a lint magnet. But I have a Arnie that don't get the wrist time, and why not, I tried the Arnie-strap on my SBBN033, a quick change of hardware this is the result, I like it (but still a lint magnet.....)
> 
> What do you guys think is the best rubber strap for the Tuna?
> View attachment 15345609


hope this isn't a double post:
I've got the 031 and have tried every strap you've mentioned including the New Amir's plus the chocolate strap, tire tread Isofrane, etc. What I wound up liking the most is the MM300 OEM rubber. You can find them in 22mm. They give you that certain "Seiko" vibe and just generally feel like a good match, especially on tunas with MARINE MASTER on the dial


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Hale color said:


> I've got the 031 and tried every strap you mentioned plus the New Arnie, Isofrane, chocolate bar, tire tread, etc, etc, my personal favorite has become the MM300 OEM rubber. You can find them in 22mm lug width. Gives you that "Seiko" look and feel and just generally works IMO.
> 
> hope this isn't a double post:
> I've got the 031 and have tried every strap you've mentioned including the New Amir's plus the chocolate strap, tire tread Isofrane, etc. What I wound up liking the most is the MM300 OEM rubber. You can find them in 22mm. They give you that certain "Seiko" vibe and just generally feel like a good match, especially on tunas with MARINE MASTER on the dial


Pictures?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

If I have to choose 1, I'm going with the Bonetto Cinturini 284 rubber. Insanely soft and comfortable. 

But I happen to love the stock rubber and also would recommend Borealis and Toxic NATO Magnum "Isofrane-style" straps too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

MadsNilsson said:


> Pictures?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some quick n dirties:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Here you go:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Can only do one at a time:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Was just about to say the exact same thing as Hale color. The M22 is best if you want something rubbery that is not silicone. Isofrane is not silicone but it feels very similar to silicone straps during wear.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

It looks good. Is it OEM or aftermarket?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

MadsNilsson said:


> It looks good. Is it OEM or aftermarket?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The M22 is an aftermarket strap sold by Wjean. Here's a link.





__





Seiko 22mm M22 waffle strap repro wjean28 William Jean strapboutique


Seiko 22mm M22 waffle strap repro wjean28 William Jean strapboutique




www.strapboutique.com





It's also available in navy blue and orange. I think he used to do a green one, too.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I guess I'm all set...
















Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

Hale color said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could you please tell me the lenght of the strap?

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

GTR83 said:


> I guess I'm all set...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> The M22 is an aftermarket strap sold by Wjean. Here's a link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Luftwaffel said:


> Could you please tell me the lenght of the strap?
> 
> Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


Approx. 80 + 140 so not too long, just right IMO.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SBBN033,







Second time round, should never have sold the first one


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

Hale color said:


> Approx. 80 + 140 so not too long, just right IMO.


Tnx!

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

0utrageousfun said:


> Who did you go with for the service?


Seiko Canada, but COVID is to blame!

The way I look at it, any excuse to get a Tuna is a good one!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

So after WEEKS of waiting, my SNE541 finally showed up today. For some reason USPS kept this sitting in NY (where it shipped from) for almost 2 weeks. Frustrated to say the least, but at least I finally received the watch. I have to say, I dont know why this model doesnt seem to be more popular here. It looks FANTASTIC in person. So glad I picked up this model. The seconds hand hits every marker perfectly as well. Just a great looking piece.


----------



## tndude (Apr 24, 2018)

trameline said:


> SBBN033,
> View attachment 15346643
> Second time round, should never have sold the first one


 Yup. Bought the 031 twice. Recently got the 033. They will never leave the collection.


----------



## tndude (Apr 24, 2018)

My Three Amigos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Wrist change, SBBN035 on a ToxicNATO XL....


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Seriously close to pulling the trigger on the SBBN037 to add to the Tuna collection (currently SBBN035 & SNE541). Anyone have some decent pics that are recent to share to push me over the edge?


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

WeirdGuy said:


> Seriously close to pulling the trigger on the SBBN037 to add to the Tuna collection (currently SBBN035 & SNE541). Anyone have some decent pics that are recent to share to push me over the edge?


Pics taken off of the Seiko Tuna Facebook group. If the owner is on this forum then my apologies for using your pics as a recruitment poster.












































Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

GTR83 said:


> Pics taken off of the Seiko Tuna Facebook group. If the owner is on this forum then my apologies for using your pics as a recruitment poster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my, forgot about that one. Need to add to my lust list - before they become super tough to find. Think it'd be a very cool blue to add to the collection👍


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Quick vid about the SD Tuna SBDB009


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Theme: when the morning light shines in























Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tndude (Apr 24, 2018)

GTR83 said:


> Theme: when the morning light shines in
> 
> Dang dude! Great collection.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

GTR83 said:


> Pics taken off of the Seiko Tuna Facebook group. If the owner is on this forum then my apologies for using your pics as a recruitment poster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. Great color!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks brother! Tunas are pretty much the only Seikos I collect now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sokard (Feb 27, 2017)

My new Violet Tuna!!! 

IG @sokardk









Sent from my SM-G950N using Tapatalk


----------



## eamonn_lee (Jun 15, 2020)

Peas in a pod 









Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

The forgotten king









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Second time Round for SBBN033, this one's a keeper


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Took the Tuna on a camping trip this week


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

GTR83 said:


>


GIMME A BUN!!!!


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

There's just something about Emperor Tunas and bracelets that I only recently discovered. I am crazy about them.

@Luftwaffel
They're yummy! Italian style bomboloni buns with crunchy chocolate filling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I thought maybe they were Paczkis! Either way they look amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicbittet (Oct 15, 2019)

Loving the (chunky) Mini.
















Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I keep telling myself excuses to wear this watch.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SBBN035 on Erika's


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Been trying to find pvd bracelets but it seems like Strapcode has been out of inventory for some time. Any other places selling them?


----------



## tndude (Apr 24, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

So hot we're always at the pool.


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

My bunch of tunas


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

jasd said:


> My bunch of tunas
> View attachment 15356621


School... it's school of tuna's! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SBBN033


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Back on silicone for afternoon yard work









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Basic, black nato today. Forgot I had this strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

SBBN011


----------



## Bradtothebones (Feb 22, 2020)

Finally pulled the trigger and I couldn't be more impressed ???


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Bradtothebones said:


> Finally pulled the trigger and I couldn't be more impressed ???
> View attachment 15359439
> View attachment 15359440


Lookin super cool on bracelet


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Blast Off !


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My favourite and currently only Seiko, SD 600......


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Red PeeKay said:


> School... it's school of tuna's!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


He caught them all! School is clearly out of session! 😂


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> School... it's school of tuna's!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I'd call it a fleet. The Seiko Deep Sea Fleet of armoured fishies.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Safari tuna






























Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

A month ago I got my first tuna, the 033. I love it, and all my other watches besides my lovely SPB097, don't get used. Actually I don't feel that zombie like craving to flip a watch and buy a new one. That was until yesterday, when I got a sweet sweet deal, I can get my hands on the 035 (ninja). Its preloved (used), and the quote is below 700 USD. The watch is from 2017, but it is spotless, you can't see any traces of use.

I can flip a lot of cheap Seikos for this on, but could a 033 and a 035 peacefully coexist in my collection? Would they start to compete for my attention, and kill the tranquility in my collection I got now? Any experience you can share with me?

And yeah, I can't make the jump for the springdrive or darth, as I got a puny wrist size


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Yes they will coexist, get the 35.

Do it, do it, do it!!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Weellllllll.....I've owned the 035 and 031 at the same time, and no issues coexisting in the watch box.......now, they are both long gone, and I'm going to tell you that the stretch to a Darth or Spring Drive is SO worth it......



Luftwaffel said:


> A month ago I got my first tuna, the 033. I love it, and all my other watches besides my lovely SPB097, don't get used. Actually I don't feel that zombie like craving to flip a watch and buy a new one. That was until yesterday, when I got a sweet sweet deal, I can get my hands on the 035 (ninja). Its preloved (used), and the quote is below 700 USD. The watch is from 2017, but it is spotless, you can't see any traces of use.
> 
> I can flip a lot of cheap Seikos for this on, but could a 033 and a 035 peacefully coexist in my collection? Would they start to compete for my attention, and kill the tranquility in my collection I got now? Any experience you can share with me?
> 
> And yeah, I can't make the jump for the springdrive or darth, as I got a puny wrist size


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

jasd said:


> My bunch of tunas
> View attachment 15356621


I always ask this when seeing one person with so much tuna but which one is your favorite? How does the spring drive compare to the others? Is there on you wear most? Thanks!


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

Maddog1970 said:


> Weellllllll.....I've owned the 035 and 031 at the same time, and no issues coexisting in the watch box.......now, they are both long gone, and I'm going to tell you that the stretch to a Darth or Spring Drive is SO worth it......


Would love to get a darth or SD, but I just don't have the wrist for it


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Luftwaffel said:


> Would love to get a darth or SD, but I just don't have the wrist for it


the SD is not the same as the Darths, as the lugs wrap around and down, unlike the Darth that tends to sit on your wrist like a plate!

not a great pic, but you can see how the SD lugs are different to the Darth and 300m Tuna....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Degr8n8 said:


> I always ask this when seeing one person with so much tuna but which one is your favorite? How does the spring drive compare to the others? Is there on you wear most? Thanks!


ive owned, in no particular order.....2 300m Tuna, a 031 and 035.....2 Darths, a goldie reissue and Violet Ocean....a Golden Emp.....and the Spring Drive 600m.....

all gone, except the SD.....amazing build, super comfy and the smoothest 2nds hand in the world!


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Degr8n8 said:


> I always ask this when seeing one person with so much tuna but which one is your favorite? How does the spring drive compare to the others? Is there on you wear most? Thanks!


I would say out of the 5 tunas my favourite by far is the sbdx014 emperor tuna, I do love the SD tuna but it just seems too refined with that movement and shiny bezel and crazy shroud finish to truly be a toolish watch like a tuna.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Deleted. Posted in error.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> ive owned, in no particular order.....2 300m Tuna, a 031 and 035.....2 Darths, a goldie reissue and Violet Ocean....a Golden Emp.....and the Spring Drive 600m.....
> 
> all gone, except the SD.....amazing build, super comfy and the smoothest 2nds hand in the world!





jasd said:


> I would say out of the 5 tunas my favourite by far is the sbdx014 emperor tuna, I do love the SD tuna but it just seems too refined with that movement and shiny bezel and crazy shroud finish to truly be a toolish watch like a tuna.


It's fun to see how you both have different views on this! I find both the spring and Emporer tuna as amazing watches and as candidates for future purchases. I'm hoping Seiko doesn't discontinue or update these models.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Just pulled the trigger on an SBBN037 to add to the collection.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sweet!! Post up pics when you're able! 

I'll add the 035 to my Seiko collection eventually. If I didn't just purchase two Seiko divers in two days that would happen sooner rather than later lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

jpisare said:


> Sweet!! Post up pics when you're able!
> 
> I'll add the 035 to my Seiko collection eventually. If I didn't just purchase two Seiko divers in two days that would happen sooner rather than later lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely will do! The 035 is a great watch. One of the only watches I've ever repurchased because I regretted selling it.

What two Seikos did you get?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> Definitely will do! The 035 is a great watch. One of the only watches I've ever repurchased because I regretted selling it.
> 
> What two Seikos did you get?


SBDC029 Shogun and a custom "Sumomariner" as I'm calling it. Gen one Sumo dial, mercedes hands, 3 o'clock case....just a one-off build I saw on Instagram.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

jpisare said:


> SBDC029 Shogun and a custom "Sumomariner" as I'm calling it. Gen one Sumo dial, mercedes hands, 3 o'clock case....just a one-off build I saw on Instagram.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Always liked the Shogun. Had MANY different Sumos. Still like it. I really like the new grey dial and green dialed versions.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

WeirdGuy said:


> Just pulled the trigger on an SBBN037 to add to the collection.


Good choice! The Sbbn037 was limited and had a blue matching bezel, unlike the new blue tuna that's coming out (SBBN043). I feel that the older version will hold its value far better and will be an easy flip if you dont like it. Here are some shots of mine on an SBBN015 bracelet, with dagaz sapphire crystal, and crown from an sbbn015. My only quibble with the piece, and it's a small one albeit, is with the date window being black and not blue to match the dial. The new model appears to have the same issue, but it's one most wouldnt notice anyway. Other changes that the 043 appears to have is that there is a rectangular lume piece to the right of they date (which makes no sense as the rest of the lume is circular). The SBBN037 better implements the lume to the right of the date with a curved piece. Other differences include reflective paint around the lume on the 043, I think this was done as a throwback to the older models, but it doesn't add much as the lume is stellar. Lastly, the previous generation of tunas had a two step dial where the center of the dial was lower down than the outer edge of the dial (I'm not sure if this is an advantage or not but the flat dial of the newer one is more traditional). Anyways, I'm ranting! Please let us know what you think of your new watch!!!!!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

SBDB009 again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Degr8n8 said:


> Good choice! The Sbbn037 was limited and had a blue matching bezel, unlike the new blue tuna that's coming out (SBBN043). I feel that the older version will hold its value far better and will be an easy flip if you dont like it. Here are some shots of mine on an SBBN015 bracelet, with dagaz sapphire crystal, and crown from an sbbn015. My only quibble with the piece, and it's a small one albeit, is with the date window being black and not blue to match the dial. The new model appears to have the same issue, but it's one most wouldnt notice anyway. Other changes that the 043 appears to have is that there is a rectangular lume piece to the right of they date (which makes no sense as the rest of the lume is circular). The SBBN037 better implements the lume to the right of the date with a curved piece. Other differences include reflective paint around the lume on the 043, I think this was done as a throwback to the older models, but it doesn't add much as the lume is stellar. Lastly, the previous generation of tunas had a two step dial where the center of the dial was lower down than the outer edge of the dial (I'm not sure if this is an advantage or not but the flat dial of the newer one is more traditional). Anyways, I'm ranting! Please let us know what you think of your new watch!!!!!
> View attachment 15361787
> View attachment 15361788
> View attachment 15361789


Thanks for your input on it and the pics! Looks so good. I like the changes you made. I like the look of the new Tunas, but the 037, 035, etc... look good as well and catch my attention a little more. I might check out a newer Tuna down the road, but for now, I will be happy with my 035, 037 and 541.
I'll post my thought on the 037 when it arrives. Should be here early next week. Gnomon is super quick with shipping.

BTW, do you have a pic of the new blue Tuna? I Googled it looking for pics, but nothing came up.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Ok, just saw the pic of the new blue Tuna. I don't like it as much as the 037. Also, I really like the Marine Master text on the current versions, so losing that on the soon-to-be released versions makes my two 300's more attractive to me;my opinion of course. 

I'm sure once I see real pics of the new Tunas I will lust after at least one model. Lol


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

WeirdGuy said:


> BTW, do you have a pic of the new blue Tuna? I Googled it looking for pics, but nothing came up.


I've only seen stock photos of the product. Here is a link to a site that has one listed for sale with stock photos. Hope this helps.









Seiko Prospex Marine Master Professional Online Shop Limited Model SBBN043 | Sakurawatches.com


Buy Seiko Prospex Marine Master Professional Online Shop Limited Model SBBN043. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.




www.sakurawatches.com


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SBBN033, On Arnies flat vent


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Eyeing the new SBDY061. That Tuna looks good!


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

SBBN037 on a Strapcode Hexad. I likw the way the blue changes depending on light.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

The BBC (big black clock) remains my favorite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Omg that’s hilarious!!!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

My work from home buddy today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Midday lume...









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Seiko Prospex Tuna LE SRPA99K1
200MM Diver 50MM Dial









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SBBN033 Back On BOR for the Weekend


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SBBN031 on Uncle Seiko BOR....


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I’m sorry if the question has been asked already, I’ve been off the forum for a while. 
What’s the exact model number of the BOR bracelet above for the tuna?
If I go on uncleseiko’s site I can’t find anything dedicated to tunas...
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

Seppia said:


> I'm sorry if the question has been asked already, I've been off the forum for a while.
> What's the exact model number of the BOR bracelet above for the tuna?
> If I go on uncleseiko's site I can't find anything dedicated to tunas...
> Thanks in advance.











Straight End-Link Beads of Rice Bracelet for your 22mm Watch


Accessories for your Vintage Seiko Watches, Divers, Chronographs, Waffle Straps, Bracelets, 6309, 6105, 6139



www.uncleseiko.com


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Obtained my BOR from Yobokies , 22mm straight end link x20mm @ clasp


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SBBN035 on the beer route


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

My attempt at capturing the lume of the S23626









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

Regret letting this one go. Red seconds hand added and shroud black dlc coated. 007


----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)

❮
❯


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I feel like I am always on the verge of selling this to fund something else...and then I wear it again and remember why I love it.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

037 will be here Friday. Can't wait to see this one in person.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Well, the Blue Tuna showed up today unexpectedly (2 days early). Always love when that happens. This blue is so nice in person. Really glad I went ahead and picked one up to add to the Tuna collection.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Blue Tuna is the best tuna.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> Well, the Blue Tuna showed up today unexpectedly (2 days early). Always love when that happens. This blue is so nice in person. Really glad I went ahead and picked one up to add to the Tuna collection.
> 
> View attachment 15371016


Oh man that's super nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tndude (Apr 24, 2018)

031 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

tndude said:


> 031
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the stock bracelet? Also, and pics of the 033? The 031 and 033 are probably coming next.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

WeirdGuy said:


> Well, the Blue Tuna showed up today unexpectedly (2 days early). Always love when that happens. This blue is so nice in person. Really glad I went ahead and picked one up to add to the Tuna collection.
> 
> View attachment 15371016


Congrats- looks killer!


----------



## phrankxero (Sep 26, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> Well, the Blue Tuna showed up today unexpectedly (2 days early). Always love when that happens. This blue is so nice in person. Really glad I went ahead and picked one up to add to the Tuna collection.
> 
> View attachment 15371016


Nice Bluna!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Does anyone know where to get an OEM Seiko rubber strap like the one that comes on the 033? I'm going to buy the 031 and will want to put it on a strap, and I'm a big fan of the stock rubber that comes on the other Tuna 300 models.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

WeirdGuy said:


> Does anyone know where to get an OEM Seiko rubber strap like the one that comes on the 033? I'm going to buy the 031 and will want to put it on a strap, and I'm a big fan of the stock rubber that comes on the other Tuna 300 models.


I think I've seen them listed on Seiya's site before. Could be worth checking the other Japanese based online Seiko retailers.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

konners said:


> I think I've seen them listed on Seiya's site before. Could be worth checking the other Japanese based online Seiko retailers.


Thanks. I'll check them. I checked Gnomon, they don't sell it there.

Ok, just checked Seiya, and they do sell them, but they're currently sold out. I wasnt expecting that strap to be so much though. $170. Wowza. Might be best to just go with an Uncle Seiko.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

SBBN031 + Hexad and SBBN017 + M22. I think both combos look great and have that "factory" feel to them.
















Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Ok, I have a 031 on its way!


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

My 7549-7010 on a waffle


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

The perfect Friday afternoon









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Wearing the Bluna today.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Just ordered the SS shroud and Strapcode Endmill for SNE541. Will post pics of that once everything has arrived.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

WeirdGuy said:


> Wearing the Bluna today.
> 
> View attachment 15373716


Nice watch and he looks excited to see you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcome August 2020









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Certified G said:


>


Looks very nice on that BOR!


----------



## 0utrageousfun (Dec 11, 2019)

My tunny turned into a full-blown school of tuna today with the arrival of an SBDB013. Which tuna should I add to the collection next?


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

This is my only tuna, purchased new as an anniversary present in St Thomas.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Certified G said:


>


Damn! Love that Saturday Kanji color on that thing


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

7549 on the original Gl831 Rubber.

My daily watch for summer.










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

New Tuna models starting to show up in stock:









Seiko Prospex Tuna 1000 Metres Professional Saturation Diving Titanium Watch SLA042J1


SLA042J1: Seiko Prospex Tuna 1000 Metres Professional Saturation Diving Titanium Watch. With free extended warranty. Sapphire crystal lens. Black dial. Silicone strap. Uni-directional rotating bezel.




www.watcho.co.uk


----------



## Vicbittet (Oct 15, 2019)

Love the rocket ship.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I’m not really bonding with my SBBN031 as much as I had hoped. I’ve put it away for now to see if longing makes the heart grow fonder. 

In the mean time if anyone in the EU is looking for one then let me know and maybe we can work something out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

Wearing the grandfather again today.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Damn. Beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Really digging this leather strap...


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Withoutink (Sep 22, 2014)

I have joined the ranks of the Tuna Club!  New SBBN037 arrived yesterday.

Next up, I am looking for some suggestions for nice straps - specifically Nato style fabric or sailcloth variants for the blue-fin.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Steeldog (Aug 4, 2020)

My wife just ordered me a Seiko Tuna SBBN031 for my 40th birthday. I’m pretty excited and am patiently waiting for it to come in from Japan.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Happy Birthday!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeldog (Aug 4, 2020)

Thanks. I did a lot of research before choosing the Seiko Tuna SBBN031 and I think I'll like it. I don't have many watches so it'll get worn a lot.



jpisare said:


> Happy Birthday!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

It's a fantastic watch. I hope you love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeldog (Aug 4, 2020)

Thanks!!



jpisare said:


> It's a fantastic watch. I hope you love it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0utrageousfun (Dec 11, 2019)

Withoutink said:


> I have joined the ranks of the Tuna Club!  New SBBN037 arrived yesterday.
> 
> Next up, I am looking for some suggestions for nice straps - specifically Nato style fabric or sailcloth variants for the blue-fin.
> 
> ...


Where'd you snag this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Withoutink (Sep 22, 2014)

0utrageousfun said:


> Where'd you snag this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here on the BST


----------



## phrankxero (Sep 26, 2018)

Withoutink said:


> I have joined the ranks of the Tuna Club!  New SBBN037 arrived yesterday.
> 
> Next up, I am looking for some suggestions for nice straps - specifically Nato style fabric or sailcloth variants for the blue-fin.
> 
> ...


Congrats, nice pick up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Withoutink (Sep 22, 2014)

Steeldog said:


> My wife just ordered me a Seiko Tuna SBBN031 for my 40th birthday. I'm pretty excited and am patiently waiting for it to come in from Japan.


You are going to love it, it wears incredibly well!


----------



## Steeldog (Aug 4, 2020)

Thanks! I may wear the stock bracelet for a while but I've been eyeballing the 22mm Hexad bracelet from Strapcode to pair with my Tuna.



Withoutink said:


> You are going to love it, it wears incredibly well!


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

This watch make me smile 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

033 on Borealis strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can get/buy a replacement hex screw for the SBBN031?

Don't ask me how I lost one.... 

Wasn't sure if I have to go through Seiko or if they can even help with that.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

AndrwTNT said:


> Does anyone know where I can get/buy a replacement hex screw for the SBBN031?
> 
> Don't ask me how I lost one....
> 
> Wasn't sure if I have to go through Seiko or if they can even help with that.


Try EBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I know most of you probably dont care for the solar Tunas, but I did a couple of mods to mine to make it look and feel like an even more substantial tool watch. I added an SS shroud from Yobokies and a Stapcode Endmill bracelet. IMO, this takes it up a few notches and really makes it feel/look even more premium. I liked the stock look, but this really is the look for it.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

That's badass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

jpisare said:


> That's badass.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, buddy!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

DHL just dropped off my new SBBN031 and it looks fantastic! I havent sized the bracelet yet, but will get to it eventually. Took the bracelet off and put the watch on an Uncle Seiko rubber.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Took a few minutes to size up the bracelet on the 031. It's a decent bracelet. Not the best I've experienced from Seiko, but good nonetheless. I'll wear it on the bracelet for a bit and see how well it wears on a daily basis. I swapped the Endmill from my 541 over to the 031, and I have to say it looked and wore really well. At some point I think I'll end up putting the 031 on an Endmill or other Strapcode bracelet. If anything to have a variety to choose from. I didn't try it on the 037, but I'm pretty sure the Endmill would look REALLY good on it. 

The 035 will always stay on a rubber. IMO, rubber straps work best with it.


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

I’ve owned several Tunas- sbbn033, 031, 040, and a spring drive. The 031 might be my favorite, but the spring drive is a BEAST, and I mean that in a good way! It’s just a big fu to anyone who either doesn’t like watches or someone who thinks your watch is too big. Super fun to wear! 031 is the best all around Tuna just my opinion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Fancied some Tuna .


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

031 today with the bracelet.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I decided to change the stock strap of the 037 to a grey Barton Elite silicone strap I had not used. IMO, this combo looks really good.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

The Emperors' new clothes.


























































Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


Love the orange strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

jpisare said:


> Love the orange strap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks... definitely a favorite on the Tuna.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

For those of you who have the Strapcode Hexad straight end link bracelet for the Tuna, where are you finding it? I looked in a couple of spots,and no luck.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

WeirdGuy said:


> For those of you who have the Strapcode Hexad straight end link bracelet for the Tuna, where are you finding it? I looked in a couple of spots,and no luck.


The 21.5mm ones have been discontinued and they said they're still considering whether to make it again. You can make the ones with 22mm end links fit, by either using thinner springbars or by dremelling the end links to 21.5mm. I used thinner springbars on mine. I know they're still making the 22mm hexad since I just purchased two of them directly from Strapcode.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Thanks, GTR83.


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

My sbbn015 has always been one of my favorite tunas.


----------



## mondi1911 (Jun 7, 2017)

Use to have a 300m tuna as well, but this sbbn011 kinda sealed the deal on that one 









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Great pic @jpisare !


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Thinking of letting my 035 go if anyone's interested. The reality of a baby coming in 6 weeks is setting in lol.


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

SBBN033


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Woodpuppy said:


> Great pic @jpisare !


Appreciate it! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

kokoro said:


> View attachment 15393536
> View attachment 15393538
> SBBN033


Rockin it🤘


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Nighttime at the beach with the Tuna


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Arrived today!!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh damn, nice. Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I have to admit, the Tuna is one of my favorite watches ever, and I've always liked the SBBN017. One just came up for sale that I couldnt say no to, so here is my new addition to the Tuna family. Should be here next week.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

WeirdGuy said:


> I have to admit, the Tuna is one of my favorite watches ever, and I've always liked the SBBN017. One just came up for sale that I couldnt say no to, so here is my new addition to the Tuna family. Should be here next week.
> 
> View attachment 15397093


Gotta love the classic Tuna hands.


----------



## phrankxero (Sep 26, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> I have to admit, the Tuna is one of my favorite watches ever, and I've always liked the SBBN017. One just came up for sale that I couldnt say no to, so here is my new addition to the Tuna family. Should be here next week.
> 
> View attachment 15397093


How many Tunas do you have now?! Save some for the rest of us lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

phrankxero said:


> How many Tunas do you have now?! Save some for the rest of us lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. Just 5.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Thinking of selling the modded SNE541 solar Tuna though.


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello all,

Possible future Tuna owner here. Seriously looking to buy the SBBN033 tuna and have been reading all the reviews and watching all review videos.

My question is about the crown smoothness...I’ve heard mixed things about the crown on the Tuna. Some people say is the smoothest crown ever, others say it’s rough to screw/unscrew and gets cross-threaded easily...what’s your experience with the crown action on the 300m Tunas?

i have an SKX and a Turtle for reference. Those crowns are so-so. Not amazing and sometimes take some time to screw down without cross threading in my experience. I have the newer Omega Seamaster ceramic and that crown LITERALLY feels like turning butter it is insane (which it should be for that price tag).

But again, I’d like to hear it from actual 300m Tuna owners!!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Ajmercado said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Possible future Tuna owner here. Seriously looking to buy the SBBN033 tuna and have been reading all the reviews and watching all review videos.
> 
> ...


I have had SBBN015 (which was stolen along with my entire watch collection back in 2017) and now I have SBBN033. Both have super smooth crown action. Definietly step up from SKXs, Monsters, Turtles. On top of that, you unscrew the crown no more than once a month to correct the date, unless you travel a lot


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Buttery smooth crowns on both my SBBN031 and 033. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

More Tuna


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

muchacho_ said:


> I have had SBBN015 (which was stolen along with my entire watch collection back in 2017) and now I have SBBN033. Both have super smooth crown action. Definietly step up from SKXs, Monsters, Turtles. On top of that, you unscrew the crown no more than once a month to correct the date, unless you travel a lot


Sorry to hear about your collection 

Faith has been restored and the tuna quest continues!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

jpisare said:


> Buttery smooth crowns on both my SBBN031 and 033.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet! So glad to hear it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Smooth on all of mine as well.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

So this blue Kanji evening I made a wrist change.

For the first time I have captured our Sun and Nibiru in line with the second hand of SBBN035.

Score!!!


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

Tuna or a Monster? Baby Tuna vs Shrouded Monster.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

I am loving my new Emperor Tuna, it really feels like no other watch I've ever felt. The quality is absolutely amazing. Question: does anyone know what part of the watch is stainless steel? The back states, "SS+Ceramics+Ti"


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Palettj said:


> I am loving my new Emperor Tuna, it really feels like no other watch I've ever felt. The quality is absolutely amazing. Question: does anyone know what part of the watch is stainless steel? The back states, "SS+Ceramics+Ti"


Stainless steel - that's the metal part of the bezel and the crown, the shroud retaining screws too.
Ceramics - the shroud.
Titanium - the watch case.
Acrylic - the bezel insert.

Same materials in the 1000m quartz version for the latest generations.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

incorrect statement about the screws, previously said bezel retaining while it should have been shroud retaining.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

CADirk said:


> incorrect statement about the screws, previously said bezel retaining while it should have been shroud retaining.


Hey thanks for the reply! Very interesting!!


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

More questions for a future Tuna owner (aka me):

1) For the 7C46 movement, which is stated to be antimagnetic, what is your experience with this? I’ve had lower end mechanical Seikos (7s26, 6r15) become magnetized. Our homes are increasingly filled with magnets like iPad covers, portable speakers, washing machines(maybe?), etc. Have you ever had magnetism affect your tuna?

2) Servicing the 7C46? I understand the battery replacement will be every 5+ years. And gaskets will be changed and pressure checks etc. But what about servicing the movement? Like lubrication and oil and cleaning? I’m sure some people never do this and are fine, but wouldn’t it be the best idea to keep it all moving nice and clean? Thoughts on this? Has anyone actually sent their 7C46 (or similar) for actual servicing beyond battery replacement and gaskets?

Thank you for reading and I absolutely love this thread! Lots of information, pictures, and friendly contributors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

The SBBN017 is out for delivery! Can't wait.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

017 just showed up and it is awesome. I like the rubber strap it came with, but wanted to try it on the Endmill. Its staying on this for now.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SBBN033


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey, guys. Still contemplating a Tuna purchase. One question I have is will any 22mm strap/ bracelet fit the Tuna?(SBBN031/033 is what I am currently considering, but that may change)
I see some posts with leather, and they look good. After market bracelets, as well.
Just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thee said:


> Hey, guys. Still contemplating a Tuna purchase. One question I have is will any 22mm strap/ bracelet fit the Tuna?(SBBN031/033 is what I am currently considering, but that may change)
> I see some posts with leather, and they look good. After market bracelets, as well.
> Just wondering. Thanks.


Any 22mm bracelet or strap should fit the 300m tunas. Possible exception would be Strapcode bracelets due to the hefty end links they use, but this is not always the case. For example, this 22mm Hexad works great with my SBBN031.


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> Any 22mm bracelet or strap should fit the 300m tunas. Possible exception would be Strapcode bracelets due to the hefty end links they use, but this is not always the case. For example, this 22mm Hexad works great with my SBBN031.


What is your wrist diameter in cm, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thee said:


> What is your wrist diameter in cm, if you don't mind me asking?


Around 18cm. Here's a few more examples, an SBDX014 with a 21.5mm Engineer bracelet also from Strapcode.































Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Thee said:


> Hey, guys. Still contemplating a Tuna purchase. One question I have is will any 22mm strap/ bracelet fit the Tuna?(SBBN031/033 is what I am currently considering, but that may change)
> I see some posts with leather, and they look good. After market bracelets, as well.
> Just wondering. Thanks.


I sent you a PM.


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Ajmercado said:


> More questions for a future Tuna owner (aka me):
> 
> 1) For the 7C46 movement, which is stated to be antimagnetic, what is your experience with this? I've had lower end mechanical Seikos (7s26, 6r15) become magnetized. Our homes are increasingly filled with magnets like iPad covers, portable speakers, washing machines(maybe?), etc. Have you ever had magnetism affect your tuna?
> 
> ...


Can someone please advise on my prior questions? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Never had a Tuna be magnetized. 

Any qualified watchmaker should be able to service the Tunas movement.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Cermet and his big bro.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

kritameth said:


> Cermet and his big bro.
> View attachment 15404951


The SBGH255 is my dream watch. Good taste.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> The SBGH255 is my dream watch. Good taste.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Thank you. Right back at you! 😎 Though I've just caught myself checking out the new 60th Anniversary SLGA001, shame on me.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Thinking of buying an 033. Someone stop me. Lol


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> Thinking of buying an 033. Someone stop me. Lol


I've bought Two, after a couple of Days realised I made a big mistake selling the first one. Number Two is a keeper . Have even started toying with the idea of adding the 031 .


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

WeirdGuy said:


> Thinking of buying an 033. Someone stop me. Lol


Picture this. COVID vaccine is approved and finds its way to everyone. You find yourself on a Carnival cruise ship to Europe. You're enjoying the very last cocktail shrimps on the ship, which you had just fought another man for in the buffet line earlier, on the balcony of your suite, admiring the overpriced view of saltwater. When all of a sudden you let slip and drop your last cocktail shrimp into the ocean. You're gonna wish you had gotten the 1000m Tuna, specifically the Emperor Tuna, which survived on the hull of the deep sea submersible KAIKO 7000II down to 4299m, when you jump into the Atlantic Ocean, an ocean with an average depth of 3646m. Ask me how I know. Wait, don't.


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

When would you choose to wear a G-Shock over a Tuna? Assuming you owned both


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Ajmercado said:


> When would you choose to wear a G-Shock over a Tuna? Assuming you owned both
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


G-Shocks are a class on their own when it comes to watches.

Points in favour of a Seiko Tuna:

Water resistance (300-1000m)
Usable for saturation diving
Servicable movement
Goes with a suit
Does accept a bracelet or other straps than default.

Points in favour of a G-Shock
Just about all G-Shocks:

Stopwatch
Multiple different timezones
Multiple alarms
About 10-20% of the price of a Tuna
Lightweight
Goes with a suit as well.
Frogman in particular (Assume a GWF-D1000 frogman in this case):

Tide and moonphase
Depth meter
Thermometer
Built in compass
Dive log function
About 50-80% of the price of a Tuna
Heavier
Cheap to replace shroud/bezel (about $15-20 i think)
Solar powered & radio controlled timekeeping

If it's going to be a watch throwing contest, i'd choose a frogman if i have to use it later, if it is a bit more formal occasion, then i'm going with a tuna.
But for day to day use, both are absolute overill for deskdiving and excellent timekeepers.


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

CADirk said:


> G-Shocks are a class on their own when it comes to watches.
> 
> Points in favour of a Seiko Tuna:
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'd have to agree with your points. I'm wanting to buy a Tuna and join the club (and I probably will), and I love the idea of a one watch collection even though I don't think I'd ultimately only have one watch. So I think about the scenario of going to the beach and what watch to bring. A Tuna would be awesome because I love divers and I'm a lume junkie, and would be cool to have a tuna at the beach. Tho I do think about having to clean out sand from the watch and also just banging it around (playing football on the beach, snorkeling, surfing, etc) and if I'd feel like I should baby it more. A G-Shock is a G-Shock and you can chuck them out of a helicopter with confidence. But I just love divers and the tuna more than your digital g shocks or your analog ones that are super chunky and large, even compared to the tuna

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MGMCC (Jan 29, 2015)

CADirk said:


> G-Shocks are a class on their own when it comes to watches.
> 
> Points in favour of a Seiko Tuna:
> 
> ...


I fully agree with these comparison points, and I regularly surf and swim with a G-Shock just because it's a "no worry" zone for me. My only Tuna is the recently-released SBDX035 that I was fortunate to be able to get from Seiya, and I'm wearing it on a custom Yellowdog neoprene Zulu-type strap, I am super happy with it. There's no doubt the Tuna would handle any ocean conditions in which I find myself, but I regularly use a GWG1000 Mudmaster for its toughness and legibility. Also, I have a backup bezel and strap set for the G-Shock, so all the bumps and tumbles are non-events. I will probably evolve to using the Tuna for swimming at some point...it's just a little too new for that now.


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

SLA041 has arrived. Unexpected bonus - the lugs are drilled, making a bracelet swap easy.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Ferretnose said:


> View attachment 15407521
> View attachment 15407521
> 
> 
> SLA041 has arrived. Unexpected bonus - the lugs are drilled, making a bracelet swap easy.


All modern emperor tunas have drilled lugs. The only one that doesn't is the original 6159-7010. Darths of course also don't, but they're not emperor tunas. By the way, congrats on your new tuna.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Ajmercado said:


> Thank you! I'd have to agree with your points. I'm wanting to buy a Tuna and join the club (and I probably will), and I love the idea of a one watch collection even though I don't think I'd ultimately only have one watch. So I think about the scenario of going to the beach and what watch to bring. A Tuna would be awesome because I love divers and I'm a lume junkie, and would be cool to have a tuna at the beach. Tho I do think about having to clean out sand from the watch and also just banging it around (playing football on the beach, snorkeling, surfing, etc) and if I'd feel like I should baby it more. A G-Shock is a G-Shock and you can chuck them out of a helicopter with confidence. But I just love divers and the tuna more than your digital g shocks or your analog ones that are super chunky and large, even compared to the tuna
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Instead of a one watch collection how about a one theme collection. For example I limit myself to shrouded divers and smaller G-Shocks.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Ferretnose said:


> View attachment 15407521
> View attachment 15407521
> 
> 
> SLA041 has arrived. Unexpected bonus - the lugs are drilled, making a bracelet swap easy.


Sweet! Gonna need to see a lume shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Ferretnose said:


> View attachment 15407521
> View attachment 15407521
> 
> 
> SLA041 has arrived. Unexpected bonus - the lugs are drilled, making a bracelet swap easy.


That is awesome!!!


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

I'm looking for some bezel options for my 033. Are there any out there that I'm not seeing? Also, is the SBBN007 bezel the same size?

Thanks


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

If I'm not mistaken the SKX007 bezel insert is the same size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm looking to get a baby tuna (SBDY061) for my 6.5" wrist. Will it look funny or no?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Looking at the specs, no, it'll be fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Lume shot as requested...









SLA041 at right, with SBBN025 at left. 041 not as bright as expected, given that the lume material is domed, which gives a nice 3D effect. Overall, I am quite pleased with the beast.


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Ferretnose said:


> Lume shot as requested...
> View attachment 15409138
> 
> 
> SLA041 at right, with SBBN025 at left. 041 not as bright as expected, given that the lume material is domed, which gives a nice 3D effect. Overall, I am quite pleased with the beast.


Awesome! Nuclear as expected

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

10:10 check-in


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Are there aftermarket bezels for the sbbn033?

Where could I buy them and how is the quality?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Ajmercado said:


> Are there aftermarket bezels for the sbbn033?
> 
> Where could I buy them and how is the quality?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Waiting for some replies regarding this as well. Yobokies has a SBBN007 coin edge but not sure if they are the same size.


----------



## fegan (Jul 22, 2011)

My wanna be tunas, until I can afford the real deal...


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Simple and reliable SBBN017

@AndrwTNT 
The bezel insert of the SKX007 and SBBN007 should all fit. Member Nolte has done it. However the bezel itself does not fit, only the insert.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

I’m sorry I actually misspoke. I meant aftermarket SHROUDS place to buy and quality??

Good to know about the inserts tho!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

GTR83 said:


> Simple and reliable SBBN017
> 
> @AndrwTNT
> The bezel insert of the SKX007 and SBBN007 should all fit. Member Nolte has done it. However the bezel itself does not fit, only the insert.
> ...


Aaah.. Thank you for the clarification. Great 017!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Ajmercado said:


> I'm sorry I actually misspoke. I meant aftermarket SHROUDS place to buy and quality??
> 
> Good to know about the inserts tho!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought second-hand a Taobao shroud in rose gold with matching screws. Will be here Monday. I'll post pics and my thoughts once I get it on one of my Tunas. I've heard it's good quality though so I'm hopeful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

jpisare said:


> I bought second-hand a Taobao shroud in rose gold with matching screws. Will be here Monday. I'll post pics and my thoughts once I get it on one of my Tunas. I've heard it's good quality though so I'm hopeful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooh yes please share!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

And not quite a daily wear, but 3 days a week is good enough.










And a bit of an idea of the scale of the watch, it's not too big.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Darth Beater

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Ajmercado said:


> Ooh yes please share!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shroud came in today. Very nice quality and weight; seems identical to the stock shroud in every way. Comes with 4 screws which is cool in the event you need an extra!

Looks more gold gold in pics but it's a nice rose gold color.

Posting a pic installed on the 033; I wanted to install on the 031 instead but I can't get 2 screws out. Pretty sure they're in there for good. Ugh.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

jpisare said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow looks great! Glad to hear that the quality is good as well. How's the bezel action? Is it affected by the shroud in any way?

For the screws, I think I've heard they are glued in with something like Loctite I'm guessing. Maybe that's why it's hard to remove?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Bezel action just as buttery smooth as it was prior to the aftermarket shroud. No change. 

Yeah, probably due to some kind of Loctite-type glue. Won't budge. Pretty sure I stripped one or both lol. Oh well. 

Looking into a new Tuna anyway (037 blue) which this would look great on I think or just go the bezel insert route so there isn't so much contrast in metal colors between stainless and rose gold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Ajmercado said:


> Wow looks great! Glad to hear that the quality is good as well. How's the bezel action? Is it affected by the shroud in any way?
> 
> For the screws, I think I've heard they are glued in with something like Loctite I'm guessing. Maybe that's why it's hard to remove?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 300m tunas have the bezel clicked on the case and is loose from the shroud, so you can use the watch as a "super bottlecap" without the shroud if you want to.
The 1000m tunas have a step inside the shroud that lies on top of a small flange on the bezel and keeps it in place that way, so without the shroud, the bezel is not fixed to the watch.


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

CADirk said:


> The 300m tunas have the bezel clicked on the case and is loose from the shroud, so you can use the watch as a "super bottlecap" without the shroud if you want to.
> The 1000m tunas have a step inside the shroud that lies on top of a small flange on the bezel and keeps it in place that way, so without the shroud, the bezel is not fixed to the watch.


I actually did not know that thank you for the info!

Originally I meant more like if the machining is accurate enough, I've heard here and there about some shrouds that were too tight or rubbed against the bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

jpisare said:


> Bezel action just as buttery smooth as it was prior to the aftermarket shroud. No change.
> 
> Yeah, probably due to some kind of Loctite-type glue. Won't budge. Pretty sure I stripped one or both lol. Oh well.
> 
> ...


The 037 looks so good in person! Doooooit!


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SBBN033


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

Ajmercado said:


> I actually did not know that thank you for the info!
> 
> Originally I meant more like if the machining is accurate enough, I've heard here and there about some shrouds that were too tight or rubbed against the bezel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A few years ago I put an aftermarket stainless steel shroud on a darth tuna. I had to adjust it slightly to make it fit and avoid pinching/compressing the bezel at an angle. In other words, once you get the shroud on you have to slightly unscrew all the screws so they are loose and then tighten in a radial pattern, much like you would if you were tightening valve cover bolts on a car, while monitoring the bezel action.

I never had to do this with the stock ceramic shroud.

this isnt an issue with the 300m tunas because the bezel isn't in contact with the shroud on these models.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Why oh why did Seiko stop making the SBBN015 bracelet? Had one of these on my old 017 and it was the best Seiko bracelet I ever owned and I've owned a lot back in my hardcore Seiko fanboy days. Found one brand new thru Chino (yes, it is absurdly expensive now) and finally can enjoy my 031 on a bracelet. As much as I wanted the OEM bracelet to work, the links are just stupid long and I hated them on my MM300 as well. Anyways, don't see a lot of Seiko history mixing it up with the newer stuff so thought I'd share






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I wore my 031 on the bracelet for a few days and decided to take it off. I didn't care for it much; it wore really odd due to the MM clasp. It's been on a Barton canvas strap ever since and wears so well now. Infact, wearing it now.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

hooliganjrs said:


> Why oh why did Seiko stop making the SBBN015 bracelet? Had one of these on my old 017 and it was the best Seiko bracelet I ever owned and I've owned a lot back in my hardcore Seiko fanboy days. Found one brand new thru Chino (yes, it is absurdly expensive now) and finally can enjoy my 031 on a bracelet. As much as I wanted the OEM bracelet to work, the links are just stupid long and I hated them on my MM300 as well. Anyways, don't see a lot of Seiko history mixing it up with the newer stuff so thought I'd share
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also got an unworn DA291JM bracelet for $350 or thereabouts. It's certainly one of the best looking bracelets Seiko ever made and fits best on any of the 300m Tunas especially the SBBN031. There is a homage (or clone, whatever) of it made by Chinese brand Heimdallr Sharkey and it's available for $50.


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Anyone put a signed “S” crown from an SBBN017 onto a newer 300m Tuna like the SBBN031/033?

Are these actually interchangeable exactly? Like nothing that will affect the water resistance?

Just found out someone did this way earlier in the thread and wanted to know if this is possible and how you could even get ahold of that crown


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jajohn00 (Jul 4, 2019)

fegan said:


> My wanna be tunas, until I can afford the real deal...
> 
> View attachment 15410162
> 
> ...


Wanna be? The kinetic GMT Tuna is a bueatiful watch and a unique movement that we may never see again. I love my SUN065. It is the reason I just decided that I couldn't resist adding the SBBN033 
to the collection. As soon as it arrives I will post a picture and I will be looking for suggestions for a braclet to complement it.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

GTR83 said:


> I also got an unworn DA291JM bracelet for $350 or thereabouts. It's certainly one of the best looking bracelets Seiko ever made and fits best on any of the 300m Tunas especially the SBBN031. There is a homage (or clone, whatever) of it made by Chinese brand Heimdallr Sharkey and it's available for $50.


Definitely Agree that the said bracelet is probably one of the best that Seiko ever made.

A friend bought and tried the Chinese bracelet. He gave me a heads on it and advised toBest avoid Them as they are held together by split pins and the bracelet/clasp ends are quite thick and are an awkward fit on a MM clasp . Overall not worth $69. At the end he sent it back at a loss. The strapcode alternatives are far better.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Roningrad said:


> Definitely Agree that the said bracelet is probably one of the best that Seiko ever made.
> 
> A friend bought and tried the Chinese bracelet. He gave me a heads on it and advised toBest avoid Them as they are held together by split pins and the bracelet/clasp ends are quite thick and are an awkward fit on a MM clasp . Overall not worth $69. At the end he sent it back at a loss. The strapcode alternatives are far better.


I got it for free because I bought their tuna homage which comes standard with the bracelet so I can't really comment on whether or not it's worth the asking price. However as you can see it's a great fit on my SNE499, so I have nothing to complain about. Now as a disclaimer, I have two genuine DA291JMs and one Sharkey bracelet, so I never really used the Sharkey one as an alternative to the DA291JMs although it does work great with my Orient Saturation Diver.

Speaking about MM clasps, they definitely fit on Strapcode bracelets but not without some effort - I tried them on an Endmill and a Hexad. The Strapcode bracelets are preferable to the no name ones because they are thicker, they taper and use screws for the removable links (some dislike this because screws may fall out on their own).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

Ajmercado said:


> Anyone put a signed "S" crown from an SBBN017 onto a newer 300m Tuna like the SBBN031/033?
> 
> Are these actually interchangeable exactly? Like nothing that will affect the water resistance?
> 
> ...


Yes, the signed crown from the 017 will fit the newer models. However, be aware that 7c46 stems are a pain to work with. To make the new crown work, you'll need to swap over all the stem components from your current crown and there are 5 or 6 tiny pieces to it, all under spring compression. Or, buy a complete crown/stem assembly for the 017 in which case its a 5 minute job.


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

mattmartin said:


> Yes, the signed crown from the 017 will fit the newer models. However, be aware that 7c46 stems are a pain to work with. To make the new crown work, you'll need to swap over all the stem components from your current crown and there are 5 or 6 tiny pieces to it, all under spring compression. Or, buy a complete crown/stem assembly for the 017 in which case its a 5 minute job.


Sweet! Definitely a cool mod option then. Now the question will be how to source that lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Ajmercado said:


> Sweet! Definitely a cool mod option then. Now the question will be how to source that lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


eBay generally. Not saying they have one listed but if anyone will it'll be them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

mattmartin said:


> Yes, the signed crown from the 017 will fit the newer models. However, be aware that 7c46 stems are a pain to work with. To make the new crown work, you'll need to swap over all the stem components from your current crown and there are 5 or 6 tiny pieces to it, all under spring compression. Or, buy a complete crown/stem assembly for the 017 in which case its a 5 minute job.


I saw an 017 crown on eBay but haven't seen any crown/stem assemblies. Are they sold as such?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

SBDX013


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

This ones finally off the grail list!

I came so darn close in several occasions on having one of these, but always came out short. Now, it's all good. The effort and pursuit to own one has finally come to a fruition.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Roningrad said:


> This ones off the grail list!
> 
> I came so darn close in having one of these, but always came out short.
> View attachment 15418643


Congrats! Is that an Endmill bracelet installed on it?


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

GTR83 said:


> Congrats! Is that an Endmill bracelet installed on it?


Yes. I had sourced the OEM bracelet separately and expect to receive it by Sunday.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

My 015' and 031'. Who should stay, who should go? Right now, both will be staying.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> The 037 looks so good in person! Doooooit!


Welp....I did a thing. 037 inbound.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Roningrad said:


> My 015' and 031'. Who should stay, who should go? Right now, both will be staying.
> View attachment 15418696
> View attachment 15418698


IMO, they both have strengths (I've owned both and still have one in the stable) -

015 - those awesome brushed vintage hands, the superb bracelet, signed crown, better old school vibe, strong resale value, regarded as one of the best Tunas Seiko ever turned out.

031 - absolutely nuclear lume, I prefer the slightly more bling bezel insert and pip design, radical hand design/departure from the norm (I hated these hands at first but they do provide faster time acquisition), black day/date, diashield, still good resale value.

In the end, I kept the 031 but sourced a new old stock 015 bracelet so its kind of best of both worlds for me. All in, I'd probably stick with the 015 but just barely 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Roningrad said:


> My 015' and 031'. Who should stay, who should go? Right now, both will be staying.
> View attachment 15418696
> View attachment 15418698


Keep em both if you can. Each one a classic Marinemaster that I'm sure you'd regret letting go. The 015 is amazing, but something about the 031's indices, stepped dial, and black date window that I truly dig too. Big congrats on snagging the 015 BTW!


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

I had the SBBN015 and sold it.
Huge mistake.
I would keep both and see what happens.
I now have the SBBN033 and will be keeping it.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Hale color said:


> Keep em both if you can. Each one a classic Marinemaster that I'm sure you'd regret letting go. The 015 is amazing, but something about the 031's indices, stepped dial, and black date window that I truly dig too. Big congrats on snagging the 015 BTW!


Cheers. What you noted are probably the main reason, in addition to its current domed crystal, that makes it tough for me to let go of the 031. Both of the 015 and 031 have strengths and weaknesses, but when I handle them separately, I always somehow only see how lovely they are. I've thought of maybe changing the bezel to the 033 so as to somehow make it a bit more different from the 015 or maybe change the handset similar to the 2020 Tuna handsets but I fear the latter may be a desecration. 😁

IMHO, one thing that is definitely certain and apparent is that the marine master text on tuna dials will be gone soon and God knows when Seiko will have them back. That being said, the 031' now as it is, may become as desirable, sought-after and scarce as the 015' a couple of years down the road. What i see as its negatives now may be its strongest and unique points in the future.


----------



## Toby843 (Aug 31, 2019)

New to the tuna family but this arrived today and I love it!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Roningrad said:


> My 015' and 031'. Who should stay, who should go? Right now, both will be staying.
> View attachment 15418696
> View attachment 15418698


Both of them should stay.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

The Hexad Brothers









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Toby843 said:


> New to the tuna family but this arrived today and I love it!


Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> The Hexad Brothers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Little brother says hi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Giggo said:


> Little brother says hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, the ninja tuna...I've been looking at one too!

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby843 (Aug 31, 2019)

I can't stop taking pics of it...


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

jpisare said:


> Welp....I did a thing. 037 inbound.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some blue for you while you wait for yours to arrive.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Ha thanks! Beautiful. Love it on that strap too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

jpisare said:


> Ha thanks! Beautiful. Love it on that strap too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome. Its a Barton canvas strap.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Nice thanks, thought so. I have a couple in 20mm and love 'em! I have a Bonetto Cinturini 284 in blue on the way for the Tuna. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

jpisare said:


> Nice thanks, thought so. I have a couple in 20mm and love 'em! I have a Bonetto Cinturini 284 in blue on the way for the Tuna.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking forward to seeing that strap on the blue Tuna.


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Toby843 said:


> I can't stop taking pics of it...


Enjoy mate,if you see another tuna in the wild you know it's someone in the know.lol


----------



## jajohn00 (Jul 4, 2019)

My SBBN033 has arrived. I have been wanting this for a while. Now it joins my other Seiko's. Only 2 others but it is in good company. Putting a strapcode Hexad bracelet on it tomorrow. If there are better choices let me know. I might be looking to add a SBBN039 to the group someday or one of the new ones that just came out. We will see.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jajohn00 (Jul 4, 2019)

It amazes me that the 13 year old Monster still has a lume that competes with his newer companions.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## teddyfigo (Mar 14, 2014)

GTR83 said:


> Not a great photo, but I would recommend this strap: the 2-piece leather zulu from Strapmeister, a Singaporean company. Needs a little breaking in, but once it is broken in it's even comfier than the OEM silicone ones I love so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this strap looks awesome , im sorry if i brought up an old post , do you have the link by any chance ?


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

teddyfigo said:


> this strap looks awesome , im sorry if i brought up an old post , do you have the link by any chance ?


Here you go:




__





2 piece Leather Zulu strap


This is a vintage styled genuine calf leather 2 piece Leather Zulu strap Rolex or Tudor (20mm lugs),Panerai , Sinn, Omega (22mm) & Tudor black bay (24mm).Good quality for the price.This strap ages as you wear more often. test




www-strapmeister-watch.cdn.ampproject.org





Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Impressed with how well the Hexad fits the SBDB009.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

So is this the thread I'll be posting my H558-5000 Arnie in when it comes in??!!

This should be a fun week with both the SBBN037 and H558 arriving!! Damn, I should stop buying watches for a while lol. You're all enablers! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocco123 (Nov 24, 2017)

Love it. Great thread


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

jpisare said:


> So is this the thread I'll be posting my H558-5000 Arnie in when it comes in??!!
> 
> This should be a fun week with both the SBBN037 and H558 arriving!! Damn, I should stop buying watches for a while lol. You're all enablers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once you go tuna, you stay forever in the laguna

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

jpisare said:


> So is this the thread I'll be posting my H558-5000 Arnie in when it comes in??!!
> 
> This should be a fun week with both the SBBN037 and H558 arriving!! Damn, I should stop buying watches for a while lol. You're all enablers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's see that '37. Been wearing mine all week!


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

With the release of the new quartz tunas, do you think it will be harder to buy a new sbbn033?

I’m really wanting an sbbn033 and I’m saving up for it now. I’m thinking I’ll have the funds saved up by the holidays to spend comfortably. 

But hearing that this model is discontinued and that there’s new models makes me wonder if this will make it more difficult to get the sbbn033 later this year. I’m planning to buy from Seiya or maybe Gnomon as a second option. 

I know this is a biased place to ask this (enablers!!) but should I be okay to wait until the holidays to get this model or really try to get it sooner?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbappe (May 13, 2020)

Ajmercado said:


> With the release of the new quartz tunas, do you think it will be harder to buy a new sbbn033?
> 
> I'm really wanting an sbbn033 and I'm saving up for it now. I'm thinking I'll have the funds saved up by the holidays to spend comfortably.
> 
> ...


The SBBN033 has 100% been discontinued. I believe it will hold value or even go up, as it is the last ever 'Marinemaster' text Seiko ever created. As for waiting, I think you'll be ok for a few months. There'll still be new stock for a little while and nothing crazy should happen for the time being.


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

What? Don't give me that look. They are cousins ok? Like the guy above me I am saving up for SBBN033. I mean buying another tuna never hurts.... Right?


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Aspirin-san said:


> What? Don't give me that look. They are cousins ok? Like the guy above me I am saving up for SBBN033. I mean buying another tuna can never hurts.... Right?
> 
> View attachment 15423771


Personally I like these Frankentunas/Frankenmonsters. I have an SKZ253 myself. If I'm not mistaken, they're the only ISO6425 rated Seiko 5s. For some reason Seiko stopped making them in 2011 or so despite a relatively strong following in Seiko communities. Probably because they wanted more people to buy SKXes instead (the 007-013 and 1st Gen Monsters etc), or they simply didn't sell well enough - mine was NOS and I got it in 2018.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

GTR83 said:


> Personally I like these Frankentunas/Frankenmonsters. I have an SKZ253 myself. If I'm not mistaken, they're the only ISO6425 rated Seiko 5s. For some reason Seiko stopped making them in 2011 or so despite a relatively strong following in Seiko communities. Probably because they wanted more people to buy SKXes instead (the 007-013 and 1st Gen Monsters etc), or they simply didn't sell well enough - mine was NOS and I got it in 2018.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Same. And I think you may be right with your observational remarks. Regardless I like him more than my SKX, but I am not a Monster fan.
Like you I hunted down this watch and got it NOS, I wanted the Yellow one specifically... Dunno why... I just wanted that color. It was an inside feeling... And I am not even a fan of the color yellow, yet I love to wear this Frankentuna. Plus pickling up and combining straps with this color is fun.


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

Hard to say really. I think once the sbbn031 stock is depleted, those in the market for a new 300m tuna will be comparing the new model with the sbbn033 and sbbn035 last remaining stock. That means they’ll be comparing a $910 watch with a $1360 watch, both which are essentially identical except for the slightly different dial, the handset and the hardlex vs sapphire crystal. For the average shopper I think the 033 will be the obvious better value of the trio because of its price and traditional stainless finish. Thus, the 033 stock will go first. Then the 035 stock will go and we’ll have stock for the new tuna for years to come.

however, on the used market 300m tunas including the 033 will always be available and I do not think that they’ll increase in price for quite a while.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

mattmartin said:


> Hard to say really. I think once the sbbn031 stock is depleted, those in the market for a new 300m tuna will be comparing the new model with the sbbn033 and sbbn035 last remaining stock. That means they'll be comparing a $910 watch with a $1360 watch, both which are essentially identical except for the slightly different dial, the handset and the hardlex vs sapphire crystal. For the average shopper I think the 033 will be the obvious better value of the trio because of its price and traditional stainless finish. Thus, the 033 stock will go first. Then the 035 stock will go and we'll have stock for the new tuna for years to come.
> 
> however, on the used market 300m tunas including the 033 will always be available and I do not think that they'll increase in price for quite a while.


From what I have seen the only tunas to have ever appreciated in value are the 6159-7010 and the 7549-7009, and maybe the SBDX005 (first Reissue of 6159-7010) but then again almost nobody even knows it existed. They are also notoriously harder to move than other popular Seikos which might explain the lack of interest. You still see some trying their luck from time to time, but tunas simply don't pull the same kind of crowd as an MM300 or SKX does. Which to me is actually a point in the tuna's favor.


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

GTR83 said:


> Which to me is actually a point in the tuna's favor.


But we know... We know.
I mean the Tuna has an unmistakable design that appeals to my industrial taste. It looks like something stolen from Rapture City, or something that is not here to play games or please "muh Swiss Made" crowd. I mean I own Swiss watches but nothing come close in design to the Tuna. And again Seiko did not design it for the sake of looking different. The shroud, the right cut off positions for the bezel, the clear and thick indices, the straight forward (pun intended) and no nonsense arrow hands. All of this screams "real watch" to me.
Not created to be worn by James Bond, did not went to the moon (just like your Omega didn't go anywhere but the desk you boomer) and is not worn by overrated "celebrities'".
Yeah, I think I like them.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Aspirin-san said:


> But we know... We know.
> I mean the Tuna has an unmistakable design that appeals to my industrial taste. It looks like something stolen from Rapture City, or something that is not here to play games or please "muh Swiss Made" crowd. I mean I own Swiss watches but nothing come close in design to the Tuna. And again Seiko did not design it for the sake of looking different. The shroud, the right cut off positions for the bezel, the clear and thick indices, the straight forward (pun intended) and no nonsense arrow hands. All of this screams "real watch" to me.
> Not created to be worn by James Bond, did not went to the moon (just like your Omega didn't go anywhere but the desk you boomer) and is not worn by overrated "celebrities'".
> Yeah, I think I like them.


Mightbe not designed for james Bond, but he did wear it anyway.

And now we see those watches as jewelry, at the time it was developed, it was a top of the line industrial grade timekeeping tool that had to withstand the biggest/worst amount of human survivable stress and environments. And then Seiko decided that to be sure, it had to be able to survive twice that.

And to make the over-engineering even more obvious, the requested design depth was about 300 meters and saturation diving.
The deep sea test a couple years ago proved that Seiko didn't really stop at a "twice the requested rate" but went a bit further.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

muchacho_ said:


>


Very nice composition.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

CADirk said:


> Mightbe not designed for james Bond, but he did wear it anyway.
> 
> And now we see those watches as jewelry, at the time it was developed, it was a top of the line industrial grade timekeeping tool that had to withstand the biggest/worst amount of human survivable stress and environments. And then Seiko decided that to be sure, it had to be able to survive twice that.
> 
> ...


Well Rolex or Omega forgot to pay the tax lol. Strange that at one point these watches were more recognizable. Plus this video you posted (that I watched several thousand times over the years) just proves my assertion.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

When I saw the new tuna models and their new prices, I blinked. Then gulped. Then went out and bought two current models - one quartz and one auto - that I'd only been idly contemplating.

By doing so, I "saved" an estimated $1,600 over the new models. This is Watch Collector Econ 101. Any surprise that no watch collector has ever won the Nobel Prize for Economics?

And what did I do with the "savings?" Bought another watch, of course. 

Seriously, Seiko seems to have moved their prices upmarket more than they have the actual products. I'll have a hard time justifying new purchases at these levels. Wonder how the wider market will react.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Ferretnose said:


> When I saw the new tuna models and their new prices, I blinked. Then gulped. Then went out and bought two current models - one quartz and one auto - that I'd only been idly contemplating.
> 
> By doing so, I "saved" an estimated $1,600 over the new models. This is Watch Collector Econ 101. Any surprise that no watch collector has ever won the Nobel Prize for Economics?
> 
> ...


Tunas can go either way because they have always been less popular than the mainstay Prospexes, so it would be too early to tell. Judging from the current craze for the new SPBs, though, the other models will sell just fine - the wider market will probably even think they are more desirable despite the higher prices due to more intensive marketing.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jajohn00 (Jul 4, 2019)

I added the Strapcode Hexad braclet to my SBBN033. I am quite pleased.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

jajohn00 said:


> I added the Strapcode Hexad braclet to my SBBN033. I am quite pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All three of the Hexad, Engineer and Endmill bracelets work great for the 300m tunas, but the Hexad looks slightly better than the other two. I also put the same bracelet on the spiritual predecessor of the 033 - the 017. Great taste my friend.
















Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Just one happy watchnut tuna lover here. I have finally received the SBBN015 bracelet! Got it brand NOS, unopened and still in original packaging. It's great looking and an awesome fit/feel and compliment to any similar lug-sized tuna IMHO. Its a ton of miles way better as compared to the 031 OEM bracelet.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

So I'm thinking of doing a thing, but first I need some pics. Would someone with a 7 1/2" wrist that has a Darth Tuna please post a few pics of it on your wrist?


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

jajohn00 said:


> I added the Strapcode Hexad braclet to my SBBN033. I am quite pleased.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


TBH I am more of a rubber/NATO/Zulu strap fan on the Tuna. Fits the toolishg and robust theme more. Plus I have a love/hate relationship with metal bracelets. They are either too uncomfortable, or rachety sounding, pain in the ass to size, and drives me crazy when hairs and nubs start appear. I love to wear them, but I hate to use them... Does that make any sense lol?...



WeirdGuy said:


> So I'm thinking of doing a thing, but first I need some pics. Would someone with a 7 1/2" wrist that has a Darth Tuna please post a few pics of it on your wrist?


If you are wondering can you pull it off? Yes, you can. The Tunas are deceptively wearable, it's not like Hamilton's field watches and their ridiculous lug to lug size.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

WeirdGuy said:


> So I'm thinking of doing a thing, but first I need some pics. Would someone with a 7 1/2" wrist that has a Darth Tuna please post a few pics of it on your wrist?


Darth tuna would work just fine on a 7.5" wrist. Buy it now.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Daily dose of DHA Omega-3









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## jajohn00 (Jul 4, 2019)

Again









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SBBN037 came in, it's gorgeous! I promptly put on the rose gold shroud. I managed to find a rose gold Seiko clasp but would really love to find a matching keeper too!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow-looks gorgeous! 2 questions:
Where'd you get your 037 from & did you have any difficulty removing shroud screws?


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

I am on the BRINK of being a Tuna owner (sbbn033). But I have some last questions for Tuna owners or people who’ve bought through Seiya. 

I’m concerned about the alignment and the bezel action on the tuna. Obviously Seiko alignment can be an issue and I don’t want to buy a $1000 tuna and have it have misaligned markers. 

My other concern is the bezel action. I’m worried about a loose / “sloppy” bezel. I’ve had skx’s with nice tight bezels, and I’ve also had a turtle with a totally sloppy bezel that turned with the slightest touch...it didn’t really inspire confidence or quality so I sold it ultimately. 

These two reasons are what’s stopping me from hitting purchase RIGHT NOW. 

I feel like it will be a gamble for both of those factors. I know Seiya is an amazing seller with glorious reviews and I trust him. I’ve emailed him and asked if he could check the alignment and bezel action if I were to purchase but he ultimately said that they do not do this and will not send pictures which is understandable. 

His response boiled down to “we trust the factory QC and we sometimes reject ones that are badly misaligned, and if yours is bad you can send it back to us (and pay shipping) and we can send it back to Seiko for adjustment”

I totally understand his response and I can’t expect a seller to hand pick a watch for me and treat me special. 

But this is stopping me because I feel like buying a Seiko is a gamble in these two areas, and that if I end up with either thing wrong that shipping back and forth will be a headache I want to avoid. 

Any thoughts on this? Perhaps I am overthinking it, or maybe 300m Tunas rarely have this problem, or maybe I should check out another seller with a more liberal return policy. 

I’d love to know what others think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Hale color said:


> Wow-looks gorgeous! 2 questions:
> Where'd you get your 037 from & did you have any difficulty removing shroud screws?


Thank you!!

The 037 was from eBay!

I have 3 Tunas. On the 033 and 037 the screws came off with zero issue. My 031 however has two stuck screws, so there's that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Ajmercado said:


> I am on the BRINK of being a Tuna owner (sbbn033). But I have some last questions for Tuna owners or people who've bought through Seiya.
> 
> I'm concerned about the alignment and the bezel action on the tuna. Obviously Seiko alignment can be an issue and I don't want to buy a $1000 tuna and have it have misaligned markers.
> 
> ...


For me, I've bought a total of 5 new Tunas over the years (1 used 015 but that won't be counted here): SBBN017, 033, 013, 025, annnnnnnd.....the 031 which was my last and only one that had serious QC issues unfortunately. That's a 20% issue rate for me regarding high dollar saturation Seiko quartz divers, but I was fortunately able to fix my bezel action issues with previous experience and having the right tools to fix the issue correctly (one of the 2 click rings were not installed properly at the mothership). However, it was enough to dissuade me from the brand. With that being said, I love my 031 and it will forever stay in my collection as one of my best tool watches I've ever owned. The tunas have been relatively a safe bet for good quality but bad ones do get released. If it matters, 3 were purchased from Seiya and were perfect, 1 from Chino was perfect, and the 1 from Gnomon had the issues.

They are no nonsense utility pieces and are not pretending to be anything else, I say go with one of the big 3 sellers and you should be fine!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

hooliganjrs said:


> For me, I've bought a total of 5 new Tunas over the years (1 used 015 but that won't be counted here): SBBN017, 033, 013, 025, annnnnnnd.....the 031 which was my last and only one that had serious QC issues unfortunately. That's a 20% issue rate for me regarding high dollar saturation Seiko quartz divers, but I was fortunately able to fix my bezel action issues with previous experience and having the right tools to fix the issue correctly (one of the 2 click rings were not installed properly at the mothership). However, it was enough to dissuade me from the brand. With that being said, I love my 031 and it will forever stay in my collection as one of my best tool watches I've ever owned. The tunas have been relatively a safe bet for good quality but bad ones do get released. If it matters, 3 were purchased from Seiya and were perfect, 1 from Chino was perfect, and the 1 from Gnomon had the issues.
> 
> They are no nonsense utility pieces and are not pretending to be anything else, I say go with one of the big 3 sellers and you should be fine!
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the info that gives me a lot more confidence!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Damn it, see what you guys have done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

As mentioned previously I have three Tunas, SBBN031, 033, and 037. All three purchased second-hand but I know the 037 came from Gnomon originally. All three have great bezel action, super smooth. The 031's bezel insert is misaligned by the tiniest of margins but the other two are perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Ajmercado said:


> Damn it, see what you guys have done.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

jpisare said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! After all the lurking and questions I'm finally excited to try it myself!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

The one that started the TUNA trend, the SBDC001:


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Tuna Tuesday









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

Grandfather Tuna 6159-7010 non M version. Love this one


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

jpisare said:


> SBBN037 came in, it's gorgeous! I promptly put on the rose gold shroud. I managed to find a rose gold Seiko clasp but would really love to find a matching keeper too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely! Congrats!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

So I'm still mulling over whether to get the Darth or not. I want it, but I read something that has me a little hesitant. Now I know the case is a mono, however, I read that most all new Darths come from a batch made in 2015, which makes the battery almost 6 years old at this point. With that in mind, the battery life on these Tunas is 5 years (longer if you're lucky). Now I am ok with this design and having to have the battery changed if I were to be purchasing one that was made within the last year or two, but with the battery now at almost 6 years old (if what I read is true), then that means I might be needing to send the damn thing to Seiko for a battery change soon.

Not something I would want to be doing right now with all that is going on (due to crappy shipping waits, etc...).

Keeping my Ninja I can just change the battery when I need to at home.

Thoughts?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Bluna today on an Uncle Seiko rubber.


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Today I realized something - the SUN019 kinetuna has a stock bracelet that is quite similar in design to the DA291JM from the SBBN015. Of course the SUN019 bracelet is a 24/20 fitted end, while the SBBN015 bracelet is a 22/18 straight end. The SUN019 links are slightly more rounded in appearance, probably to make it look as beefy as possible, and have a more overt polished segment on the center links. The links themselves are significantly thicker than a SBBN015's. As a modern ISO6425 rated Prospex, it has the smaller non-Marinemaster diver's extension, which is for some reason a lot easier to manipulate than past versions. The clasp is also a thick milled one which is in line with the more pricey Prospexes.

While we're on the topic I might as well mention that the shroud is also elongated vertically compared to traditional tunas, necessitating the fitted end links, but at the same time also making the watch head appear very bulbous.

As if all that is not enough they also gave it a sapphire crystal, a very recessed dial, 3D markers, and hands that somewhat resemble the classic tunas but with a modern touch, plus bold markings on the bezel insert. The white on black date window at 4:30 is a very nice, subtle touch; it doesn't take away from the dial in any way, but you always find it when you glance at the watch to look at the date.

The only part of this watch that might be polarizing is the kinetic movement, but to sweeten the deal they chose one with a true GMT feature. I got this watch to use as a daily beater that does well in pretty much all occasions, which I think is the best ownership scenario for it. After wearing it for 3 days straight (8-10 hours of moderate activity each day) it is now sitting on a week or probably more of power reserve - the power reserve indicator only shows a day, a week, a month or 6 months of reserve like most kinetics. Accuracy is of course very good compared to atomic time, as expected of quartz and quartz-based movements.

Another point in its favor is I got it for $340 which is cheaper than certain turtles!





































Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I owned an SUN019 when they first came out and that was a damn good looking watch in person. A lot of depth to the dial. It was just really large and heavy and I got tired of wearing it. Every time I see one though, I think about how good it looked.


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

So I finally managed to pull the trigger on the Tuna. Awaiting shipment of my SBBN033 if all goes smoothly. I especially wanted this model, since I love colorless bezels and the fact is is polished means it will be super easy to maintain it.

However, now I am finding myself wanting to sell my Baby Tuna that was bought as a replacement for the real Tuna. I am looking forward to lessen the autos in my collection anyway, so I may flip it. Plus with the SBBN I doubt it will get any wrist time, since the utility and practicality of the real Tuna will make me lazy dealing with autos.
I also feel the same way for my SKX011 since, I admit was bought under peer pressure. I am not feeling it and I may flip him too. I am just a Tuna lover and now.. The spark of reliable quartz watches started smoldering again. Now I am thinking for the Solar Gold Tuna Light.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

The bezel insert on this thing is silly. Sometimes a beautiful blue and other times inky black. Very cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrek2 (Mar 29, 2019)

Anyone here tried the yobokies Sapphire Crystal for the 300m tunas?


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Somewhere Far Beyond (Mar 13, 2020)

This SBBN037 is my second Tuna, after a vintage 7549 which was unfortunately stolen earlier this year.
I opted for this blue model because it's a bit different, but honestly still looks black 99% of the time since the dial and bezel are so dark. When the light hits it just right, though, it's a thing of beauty and pictures absolutely do not do it justice. Also the lume is crazy nice, as expected of a Seiko. This watch has me thinking about having a Tuna sub-collection and will probably be my daily wear for some time.
















Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SBBN033, 031, 037.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Couldn't resist an old 2003 SBBN007 from Yahoo JP, arrived today.

Needs a fresh crystal and gaskets but running great at +0.30 SPD as expected for a 7C46.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Aspirin-san said:


> So I finally managed to pull the trigger on the Tuna. Awaiting shipment of my SBBN033 if all goes smoothly. I especially wanted this model, since I love colorless bezels and the fact is is polished means it will be super easy to maintain it.
> 
> However, now I am finding myself wanting to sell my Baby Tuna that was bought as a replacement for the real Tuna. I am looking forward to lessen the autos in my collection anyway, so I may flip it. Plus with the SBBN I doubt it will get any wrist time, since the utility and practicality of the real Tuna will make me lazy dealing with autos.
> I also feel the same way for my SKX011 since, I admit was bought under peer pressure. I am not feeling it and I may flip him too. I am just a Tuna lover and now.. The spark of reliable quartz watches started smoldering again. Now I am thinking for the Solar Gold Tuna Light.


The SNE498 is a beast in its own right that looks great with any kind of strap or bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

rainier said:


> Couldn't resist an old 2003 SBBN007 from Yahoo JP, arrived today.
> 
> Needs a fresh crystal and gaskets but running great at +0.30 SPD as expected for a 7C46.


I was looking at that one too, congrats on the new beast.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

jpisare said:


> SBBN033, 031, 037.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking it at this angle, I am definitely liking the 033 the most.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)

Just arrived from Japan. Can't get a comfortable fit on the stock bracelet so have an end mill in route. In the meantime, stuck it on a heavy leather strap I had lying around, looks like a million bucks!


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

mozo said:


> Just arrived from Japan. Can't get a comfortable fit on the stock bracelet so have an end mill in route. In the meantime, stuck it on a heavy leather strap I had lying around, looks like a million bucks!
> View attachment 15431714
> View attachment 15431715


Bracelets are supposed to fit noticeably looser than straps - I too have a weirdly shaped wrist and so far have managed to make any strap or bracelet work by sticking to the "straps above wrist bone, bracelets below wrist bone" rule. Some pics to illustrate:



















With the SBBN031 stock bracelet you actually have a ton of options to play with since it has 4 micro adjustment holes and a ratcheting divers' extension. Granted, the links are very long so removing just one link means more tinkering with the extension and micro adjustment holes than usual to get the fit just right - but you'll make it work eventually. Not saying you shouldn't have gotten the Endmill though - it will look very badass on your tuna. Just be warned, if it is a 22mm end link, it will probably need to be wiggled into place.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm going to take it to a Seiko AD today and see if they can do better


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I no longer wear my 031 on the stock bracelet. As much as most people like it, I don't care for it at all.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> I no longer wear my 031 on the stock bracelet. As much as most people like it, I don't care for it at all.


You planning on listing it for sale?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)

Ok, they sorted it!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

jpisare said:


> You planning on listing it for sale?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure. I might.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Has anyone else bought one of the new, slightly revised and higher-priced tunas and taken a good look at the lume level? I've had the SLA041 for a bit, and the lume is noticeably less bright compared to older tunas. This is disappointing, especially given the cost of the beast. Has Seiko changed their lume formula or application, does anybody know?


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

You creating me a concern. It does not make sense to backpedal the formula. Hopefully other owners can chime in.


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Th


Aspirin-san said:


> You creating me a concern. It does not make sense to backpedal the formula. Hopefully other owners can chime in.


Thats bad Joo joo .😟


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Tongdaeng (Nov 13, 2009)

Just picked this up today from the Seiko Boutique - manager said it's the first one sold in Hong Kong.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Beautiful!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Tongdaeng said:


> Just picked this up today from the Seiko Boutique - manager said it's the first one sold in Hong Kong.
> View attachment 15434246


Congratulations🥳

Can we get a lume shot and a few more photos 😉


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Tongdaeng said:


> Just picked this up today from the Seiko Boutique - manager said it's the first one sold in Hong Kong.


It looks better here than in the promotional images, not the flat colored hands i expected as well.
But a saffire only upgrade isn't something i'm going to trade in my 031 for. Mightbe with the next battery replacement i'll ask if the hardlex of the SBBN031 can be replaced by the saffire of this model.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Tongdaeng (Nov 13, 2009)

Spring-Diver said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Can we get a lume shot and a few more photos


Here are a few more pics - excuse the lint and dust - it's still silicon instead of rubber after all. At the boutique here in Hong Kong the sbbn045 is HK$1,000 more than the sbbn031, which they still carry. This is around US$130. You gain the sapphire but lose the bracelet.

I'm no Tuna expert - not like a lot of you here - but the bezel action seems better than on the sbbn033 or sbbn035 (I've not tried the 031 but I'd assume the same) , and I feel they may have improved QC a little bit - hands hit their markers nearly perfectly and no misalignment issues, not that I've seen much issue with this on Tunas.

The sapphire is nice but completely flat on the outside, a bit below the level of the bezel. It's heavily domed on the inside so you still get the pleasing distortion effect, but I do prefer the curvature of the Hardlex on prior models, even if the slight exposure of the Hardlex dome above the level of the bezel leaves it a bit "exposed" to scratching. I am glad this has the sapphire, but it would have been nice to have that dome.

As some have remarked, I do wish we could get a Tuna 300m that assembled what many consider the best elements of prior models: these hands and sapphire, but with signed crown, Marine Master logo, and stepped dial. I wonder if Seiko ensures no model has everything by design... Feels intentional so maybe they just want us all to have more than one!












































Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk
View attachment 15435409

View attachment 15435422


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I've very nearly talked myself into getting a different tuna since my original purchase. The darth and golden still draw my eye. But, in the end, the classic 007 is still the one.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

@Tongdaeng 
Congratulations!

I believe they may be planning to goad us into getting the MM line if we want professional divers with bracelets.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

S23626









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Tongdaeng said:


> Here are a few more pics - excuse the lint and dust - it's still silicon instead of rubber after all. At the boutique here in Hong Kong the sbbn045 is HK$1,000 more than the sbbn031, which they still carry. This is around US$130. You gain the sapphire but lose the bracelet.
> 
> I'm no Tuna expert - not like a lot of you here - but the bezel action seems better than on the sbbn033 or sbbn035 (I've not tried the 031 but I'd assume the same) , and I feel they may have improved QC a little bit - hands hit their markers nearly perfectly and no misalignment issues, not that I've seen much issue with this on Tunas.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Lovely. Love the handsets. I may need to try and see these tunas physically to assess how it may fair with my Tunas.

I hope someone could write a comparative review of the Tunas (old dicontinued, current outgoing and newly released versions). It would be interesting how the crystals (hardlex and sapphire) fare against each other side by side.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Tongdaeng said:


> Just picked this up today from the Seiko Boutique - manager said it's the first one sold in Hong Kong.


Congratulations! It's a stunning piece. I love the new-old handset and the clean dial design. Not sure how I feel about the flat sapphire crystal yet. It looks really good in your photos though.
I have SBBN033 and I was planning to get this one too but then I realized that for the price of new SBBN045 I can get almost new Darth Tuna SBBN025 so now I'm waiting for delivery 

I'll be getting SBBN045 too at some point but I'll probably wait for some good deals on secondary market.


----------



## Tongdaeng (Nov 13, 2009)

muchacho_ said:


> Congratulations! It's a stunning piece. I love the new-old handset and the clean dial design. Not sure how I feel about the flat sapphire crystal yet. It looks really good in your photos though.
> I have SBBN033 and I was planning to get this one too but then I realized that for the price of new SBBN045 I can get almost new Darth Tuna SBBN025 so now I'm waiting for delivery
> 
> I'll be getting SBBN045 too at some point but I'll probably wait for some good deals on secondary market.


That makes sense to me - I'm loving this watch but Hardlex has its perks too and you can always upgrade the crystal if you really want to. I don't see one as head and shoulders over the other. I think if you already have an sbbn033, maybe the next best upgrade is to a 600m or 1000m, which it sounds like you've decided as well.

Today it ventured to the sea for the first time. Tested it to 300mm and it held up great! Also tested it at altitude. Highly versatile watch!


----------



## jajohn00 (Jul 4, 2019)

Enjoying my new Tuna. I have a SBBN007 1992 coming in a couple of weeks.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Tongdaeng said:


> That makes sense to me - I'm loving this watch but Hardlex has its perks too and you can always upgrade the crystal if you really want to. I don't see one as head and shoulders over the other. I think if you already have an sbbn033, maybe the next best upgrade is to a 600m or 1000m, which it sounds like you've decided as well.
> 
> Today it ventured to the sea for the first time. Tested it to 300mm and it held up great! Also tested it at altitude. Highly versatile watch!


TBH it looks really good. I am liking the modern/retro vibes. However I also miss the domed crystal and the 2 tier arena style face of the previous gen. I like the arrow hands (previous models) more since they are so easy to read. Also I never understood the hardlex drama. So many reviews and clips on YouTube and everybody loves to hate them. Personally I also think mineral is easy to scratch, but I am yet to scratch a hardlex.
On that note I am also waiting for my 033, but I've been lusting after the Gold Tuna for long. Someday I hope I will have it too.


----------



## Tongdaeng (Nov 13, 2009)

Aspirin-san said:


> TBH it looks really good. I am liking the modern/retro vibes. However I also miss the domed crystal and the 2 tier arena style face of the previous gen. I like the arrow hands (previous models) more since they are so easy to read. Also I never understood the hardlex drama. So many reviews and clips on YouTube and everybody loves to hate them. Personally I also think mineral is easy to scratch, but I am yet to scratch a hardlex.
> On that note I am also waiting for my 033, but I've been lusting after the Gold Tuna for long. Someday I hope I will have it too.


There is something quite nice about the Hardlex - maybe a bit like the difference between a hesalite and sapphire Omega Speedmaster. The hesalite has a certain warmth and way it deals with light and reflections that is lost with sapphire. With the Sbbn045 it's nice that you don't have to even think about scratching the crystal, but as mentioned before, the dome is nice too...


----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm really digging this thing. Now that the bracelet is properly adjusted it's very comfortable and the quick-adjust is amazing.

The greenish tinge to the lume bothered me a bit at first until I realized that it's not green - it's white. It just looks greenish because it's so bright its glowing in broad f*cking daylight!

Amazing watch.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

mozo said:


> I'm really digging this thing. Now that the bracelet is properly adjusted it's very comfortable and the quick-adjust is amazing.
> 
> The greenish tinge to the lume bothered me a bit at first until I realized that it's not green - it's white. It just looks greenish because it's so bright its glowing in broad f*cking daylight!
> 
> ...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Great watch. I had the SBBN015 and used it in the Mojave desert while attached to the USMC and not a scratch on the Hardlex . It’s tough enough.
Now I have my SBBN033 and it’s superb along with all the tunas .


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

mozo said:


> I'm really digging this thing. Now that the bracelet is properly adjusted it's very comfortable and the quick-adjust is amazing.
> 
> The greenish tinge to the lume bothered me a bit at first until I realized that it's not green - it's white. It just looks greenish because it's so bright its glowing in broad f*cking daylight!
> 
> ...


Looks great on that bracelet- I have same and love it!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

There's just something about tunas and bracelets that I can't explain, some of them are definitely not really designed to be worn with steel but that slightly outlandish look appeals to me a lot.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Somewhere Far Beyond (Mar 13, 2020)

Still wearing the new SBBN037. Trying to capture that blue


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

The blue on the 037 is hard to take a good picture of, IMO, but damn does it look good in person.


----------



## Somewhere Far Beyond (Mar 13, 2020)

WeirdGuy said:


> The blue on the 037 is hard to take a good picture of, IMO, but damn does it look good in person.


Truth! The best I can get in pictures is a blue grey look from the lighting, which helps confirm it's a blue model, but it's incredibly dark blue in person. Granted I'm not using a pro camera or anything.

I'm also really impressed with the accuracy of mine. 10 days of ownership and it's less than half a second ahead!


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Well guys, it finally came!

After just over a week, my package finally came in the mail. I purchased from Seiya and I live in CA. I had to pay about $80 in customs fees. Not bad.

Here are my first impressions:

- I LOVE the size of this watch. It is absolutely deceptive. It wears pretty darn close to an SKX, I'd even say this version wears smaller than a Turtle. I have puny wrists and I feel it looks good in person on my 6.5" wrist. Every picture makes it look big even this picture here. My first thought upon opening the box is "oh it's smaller than I thought"

-I also love the Hardlex crystal. For the time being I don't care that it's not sapphire and I probably won't care in the future. Hardlex has a warmer vintage-y feel and look to me. The dome is awesome I love it.

- I enjoy the polished shroud. It's not loud or obnoxious. Looks like a normal watch to me with both polishing and brushing. Not like a totally polished invicta or anything.

-bezel action is smooth and precise. I like the feel.

-crown action is interesting...it feels solid when changing the time. But to me does not feel totally buttery smooth. It feels smooth screwing in the first 70% and then the rest feels a little bit gritty. No I am not cross-threading it. Even for the first time unscrewing it it felt a little stiff to get undone. Personally this is a little bit disappointing but it's not a huge deal. The quartz should mean I hardly ever have to use the crown. The crown is also nice and large and easy to grip. Maybe the gritty feeling will lessen over time.

- the hands are nice and legible. Though I do notice what others have said: the hour hand is not perfectly aligned with the minute. It seems like when you set it to any exact hour, the hour hand is a tiny bit lagging. Maybe by 5 minutes or so. I don't think this will be too noticeable with daily use but it is a little odd...

-lume so far is awesome to look at and I haven't really played too much with it or gone outside or charged it to see the maximum power. That will be fun to play with.

-kanji day wheel is awesome

I will give it some proper wrist time and see how my opinions develop!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Ajmercado said:


> Well guys, it finally came!
> 
> After just over a week, my package finally came in the mail. I purchased from Seiya and I live in CA. I had to pay about $80 in customs fees. Not bad.
> 
> ...


Looks real good!!! I want one


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Looks real good!!! I want one


Thank you!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Ajmercado said:


> Well guys, it finally came!
> 
> After just over a week, my package finally came in the mail. I purchased from Seiya and I live in CA. I had to pay about $80 in customs fees. Not bad.
> 
> ...


Bro, waiting the same model and currently in transit. Should take about week at most to get to me...
They say money can't buy happiness, but this Tuna will surely kill my dysthymia a bit.

Somehow I am really happy for you. I know how the Tunas can "get to you".


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Ajmercado, I have found using a new toothbrush and brushing off the threads makes a huge difference when I encounter gritty crowns. I have read that using waxed floss helps too!


----------



## jajohn00 (Jul 4, 2019)

Ajmercado said:


> Well guys, it finally came!
> 
> After just over a week, my package finally came in the mail. I purchased from Seiya and I live in CA. I had to pay about $80 in customs fees. Not bad.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, and so it begins. LOL
I got my first Tuna on August 28th or so. I still feel just as excited as I did the first day if not more. I got bit so bad I have a SBBN007 from 1992 on its way to join it. I couldn't resist the vintage crop circles dial. Pictures will be posted. 
I look forward to seeing you enjoy yours.
I will be posting pictures of mine at Bear Lake this month and at the Oregon Coast next month.
Enjoy

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jajohn00 (Jul 4, 2019)

My SBBN033 sayes hi from Bear Lake.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)

I've been wearing this thing pretty much non-stop since I got it. Today I decided to change it up and put on my Tudor GMT. That lasted until lunchtime when I had to put the Tuna back on.

I need to watch myself before I end up buying another one.


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Aspirin-san said:


> Bro, waiting the same model and currently in transit. Should take about week at most to get to me...
> They say money can't buy happiness, but this Tuna will surely kill my dysthymia a bit.
> 
> Somehow I am really happy for you. I know how the Tunas can "get to you".


Thank you I hope you get to enjoy yours soon! Never thought I'd be interested in these watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

weirdestwizard said:


> Ajmercado, I have found using a new toothbrush and brushing off the threads makes a huge difference when I encounter gritty crowns. I have read that using waxed floss helps too!


Thank you I'm going to have to try those out for myself! Definitely worth a shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

jajohn00 said:


> My SBBN033 sayes hi from Bear Lake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You weren't kidding about Big Bear! Looks great on that hexad (I assume).

How do you like the hexad bracelet?

I'm interested in a bracelet for this Tuna but wouldn't know which one. I definitely think I'll pass on the OEM, not a fan of the long links or bulky clasp.

I'm curious about the hexad, endmill, classic oyster, or one of my favs, the jubilee.

I'm nervous about the weight of bracelets though. I have the new Omega Seamaster ceramic wave and I bought it on bracelet. Total weight is around 184 grams. Over time I can kind of get used to it though I still notice from time to time "dang this thing is heavy on my puny wrists". When I slap it on the OEM Omega rubber it's a million times lighter and more comfy. I just love bracelets though. I'm thinking the tuna on any solid bracelet will also be very heavy.

I've seen some people put it on jubilee but I wonder because of the head weight if it'll be lopsided and not balanced.

Hexad and endmill look killer but again the weight part.

Thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CamoCamel (Aug 20, 2020)

jpisare said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mind sharing where you got your rose gold shroud? I might be interested in doing this to a black tuna.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

CamoCamel said:


> You mind sharing where you got your rose gold shroud? I might be interested in doing this to a black tuna.


It's from Taobao but I purchased from a member here on the WUS forums. Super nice quality and I'd highly recommend! I know they're available on eBay from Heimdallr (Sharkey) but they have been out of stock for quite some time now. So that's at least a second option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

jpisare said:


> It's from Taobao but I purchased from a member here on the WUS forums. Super nice quality and I'd highly recommend! I know they're available on eBay from Heimdallr (Sharkey) but they have been out of stock for quite some time now. So that's at least a second option.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What Allen key or hex wrench did you use to remove without stripping?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Ajmercado said:


> What Allen key or hex wrench did you use to remove without stripping?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe it's a 1.5mm size that's needed but I can check. I just used a newly-purchased set from Amazon but I've read that it's best to use a high quality wrench to avoid stripping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jajohn00 (Jul 4, 2019)

Ajmercado said:


> You weren't kidding about Big Bear! Looks great on that hexad (I assume).
> 
> How do you like the hexad bracelet?
> 
> ...


It is a Strapcode Hexad braclet. I love it. I don't think about the weight to much. It feels good to me. But I have a larger wrist also. Not sure if that makes a difference or if it is just my preference. 
I have heard several positive comments on the forum about the Hexad on a tuna.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

jajohn00 said:


> It is a Strapcode Hexad braclet. I love it. I don't think about the weight to much. It feels good to me. But I have a larger wrist also. Not sure if that makes a difference or if it is just my preference.
> I have heard several positive comments on the forum about the Hexad on a tuna.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I am interested in Strapcode's offerings. But seems like the popular styles of the proper 21.5mm are sold out 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jajohn00 (Jul 4, 2019)

Ajmercado said:


> I am interested in Strapcode's offerings. But seems like the popular styles of the proper 21.5mm are sold out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 22mm I purchased worked great. 
? If it was not supposed to work I am confused.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Perfect time to get some red liquid flowing.

Regarding the Strapcode bracelets - another reminder that the 22mm end links are best used only for 300m tunas and even then, not always without difficulty when slotting the end links into place, due to slight manufacturing imprecision from either side. The safest bet is to sand down the end links to anywhere between 21.5 and 21.6mm for hassle free installation on any tuna model if you want to use the stock fat springbars.

The reason for this is because the bigger tunas have very limited space for end links to fit, and the Engineer/Hexad have very bulky end links. The Endmill end links however, are svelte enough to just fit right away.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SBBN033 On Yobokies 22mm BOR


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

GTR83 said:


> Perfect time to get some red liquid flowing.
> 
> Regarding the Strapcode bracelets - another reminder that the 22mm end links are best used only for 300m tunas and even then, not always without difficulty when slotting the end links into place, due to slight manufacturing imprecision from either side. The safest bet is to sand down the end links to anywhere between 21.5 and 21.6mm for hassle free installation on any tuna model if you want to use the stock fat springbars.
> 
> ...


Does that mean if I get the standard straight end Endmill in 22mm for a 300m Tuna that you're saying it would fit?

Or that it still might need to be adjusted.

Sorry for asking so many times! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jajohn00 (Jul 4, 2019)

Ajmercado said:


> Does that mean if I get the standard straight end Endmill in 22mm for a 300m Tuna that you're saying it would fit?
> 
> Or that it still might need to be adjusted.
> 
> ...


I am by no means an expert and can only comment on my personal experience. 
I bought a 22mm Strapcode Hexad braclet. 
I just checked again. It fits. No wiggle room or rattle. But it moves freely. I guess I might have got lucky. 
If I was to do it again I would suggest putting the calipers on yours to see what you got and then you could purchase with confidance.
I love it!
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

jajohn00 said:


> I am by no means an expert and can only comment on my personal experience.
> I bought a 22mm Strapcode Hexad braclet.
> I just checked again. It fits. No wiggle room or rattle. But it moves freely. I guess I might have got lucky.
> If I was to do it again I would suggest putting the calipers on yours to see what you got and then you could purchase with confidance.
> ...


Hey looks great! Thank you for the advice. I might just do that instead.

Is that the standard straight-end version?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

The 300m tunas have way more area in the lug space to work with, not to mention that they are actually wider by at least 0.1mm compared to Darth Tunas and Emperors. The Spring Drive Tuna is similar - the fitting problem mostly only happens with Darths and Emperors. The stainless steel Hexad I have also needs to be wriggled in for use on my SBBN015, SBBN017 and SBBN031 - and always only on one end link on the 12 o'clock side.

Also, the 22mm end links actually do fit Darths and Emperors if you use those thin springbars, but I wanted to use the factory fat springbars, so I took the dremel route to spare myself the headache. The Endmill I have fits right away on both, however, and it's an actual 22.0mm - the shape of the end links matter.

Pic is how a 21.6mm Hexad end link looks on a Spring Drive Tuna. As you can see, even after the 22mm end link is dremelled down to 21.6mm, there's barely any lug width left in there - and this is on a watch that I used to wear with a 22mm Engineer, not a proper 21.5. On the 22mm Engineer itself, one end link is actually 21.8mm (fits right away with a fat bar) and the other 21.9mm (needs some wriggling).










Edit: 
TL;DR if you plan on getting the black Strapcode bracelets for use on any of the big black tunas then I'd recommend you sand down the end links, so you can use the fat bars and still have the end links slot into place right away. For other tuna models it's not a must, but it will make installation that much easier.


----------



## jajohn00 (Jul 4, 2019)

Ajmercado said:


> Hey looks great! Thank you for the advice. I might just do that instead.
> 
> Is that the standard straight-end version?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

weirdestwizard said:


> Ajmercado, I have found using a new toothbrush and brushing off the threads makes a huge difference when I encounter gritty crowns. I have read that using waxed floss helps too!


I forgot to ask, does this toothbrush trick apply to brand new watches? I don't have any dirt or grime built up as it's brand new

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

Try the waxed dental floss trick on your tuna’s crown threads. Just run some waxed dental floss around all the threads to clean out any residue and wax/lubricate them.


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah (Dec 20, 2007)

55th Anniversary Tuna


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Ajmercado said:


> I forgot to ask, does this toothbrush trick apply to brand new watches? I don't have any dirt or grime built up as it's brand new
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry I only use a toothbrush if I can see anything other than clean metal. With a new watch the floss works best.


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

weirdestwizard said:


> Sorry I only use a toothbrush if I can see anything other than clean metal. With a new watch the floss works best.


Thank you! I'll try this today. Does it matter if it's a scented floss (mint)?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Muh SBBN033 is scheduled for delivery tomorrow. Somehow I must settle and sleep this night.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Kylo Ren's shuttle has arrived 😎


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Old and the new tuna repos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

ET Today...


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

ET + Engineer









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

I am convinced now, that anybody who hates or disrespects this watch is either a not true watch fan, or just ignorant.

The Tuna has exceeded my expectations. Wears super comfortably and the dependable and easy going quartz makes me so much complacent that I am starting to question some of the watches in my collections. Rubber band is nice and soft. Getting it too tight leaves love bites from the watch lol.

Will chime in again after my initial craze subdues a bit and I stop looking at it every 2 seconds.

PS: And no. 0 misalignments.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Congratulations @Aspirin-san and I know that feeling you described. I used to scoff at tunas myself when I was still fooling around with SKXes, Sumos, MM300s and the like. But then I took the plunge and got an SBBN017 - long story short now I mostly have only tunas and have already gotten rid of all the aforementioned models. I'd even go so far to say that the tuna is the actual Seiko Diver icon - nobody else has ever made anything like it, or at least no one else ever took a similar approach to dive watch design.

But that under-appreciation does have a positive side to it, namely the prices for almost all of the tuna models are near constant, except the understandably expensive 6159-7010 and SBDX005. Seiko themselves seem to understand this which is why all the newer ones are now sold for way more than what the older ones (up to the SBBN037; the SBBN040 was probably the first one to really get jacked) used to go for.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

GTR83 said:


> But then I took the plunge and got an SBBN017 - long story short now I mostly have only tunas and have already gotten rid of all the aforementioned


Yes, I think I am about to experience the same epiphany. This watch really gets under your skin easy. I am about to sell my SKX011J today, didn't even think twice. Now my auto Baby Tuna is next on the chopping block.



GTR83 said:


> But that under-appreciation does have a positive side to it, namely the prices for almost all of the tuna models are near constant, except the understandably expensive 6159-7010 and SBDX005. Seiko themselves seem to understand this which is why all the newer ones are now sold for way more than what the older ones (up to the SBBN037; the SBBN040 was probably the first one to really get jacked) used to go for.


Again, correct observation. The "freebie" period is over. My Tuna's gen were probably the last affordable of this series. The new ones seem appropriately priced. 
Even though this will be a desk diver, what most people miss is a depth rating, ISO certification, etc are testament to the durability and dependability of said watch.

So yes. I want my divers to be *divers.*


----------



## CamoCamel (Aug 20, 2020)

muchacho_ said:


> Kylo Ren's shuttle has arrived 😎


That's the darth right? it looks good on your wrist, looks a bit smaller though do you have big wrists?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> ET + Engineer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GTR, It looks like you hit the perfect color match with the lower dial lettering....


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Archangel FX said:


> GTR, It looks like you hit the perfect color match with the lower dial lettering....
> 
> View attachment 15446967


Haha thanks AFX! It was unintentional, I swear. I only noticed how well everything matched after I finished applying some edits to the photo.

Edit: that's a great shot too!

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

CamoCamel said:


> That's the darth right? it looks good on your wrist, looks a bit smaller though do you have big wrists?


Yup, it's darth tuna, sbbn025. My wrist is 18cm which would be 7.08"


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

muchacho_ said:


> Kylo Ren's shuttle has arrived ?


Never been a big Star Wars fan. Recent movies did not help much. I'd rather just call it a Tuna.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The newest addition to the collection.... Much thanx to Steve at Timeless Luxury Watches!!!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

My selection for Sunday Funday today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Aspirin-san said:


> View attachment 15445553
> View attachment 15445554
> View attachment 15445555
> 
> ...


Congrats on finally getting it! Looks like we are both going through the honeymoon phase at the same time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Getting ready to deploy... To the nearest Starbucks.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

GTR83 said:


> Getting ready to deploy... To the nearest Starbucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could win wars with them lol


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Just ordered a B&R Aquavent band in red to try on my SBBN033. Basically a knockoff Oysterflex. Saw it from this video. Hopefully it wears well!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Ajmercado said:


> Just ordered a B&R Aquavent band in red to try on my SBBN033. Basically a knockoff Oysterflex. Saw it from this video. Hopefully it wears well!


IMO the best rubber strap for tuna is Zuludiver/Bonetto flat vent style rubber. Personally, I prefer it even over Isofrane on my Tunas 


















ZULUDIVER 284 Rubber Watch Strap


A classic 2-piece rubber strap made in cooperation with the renowned Italian strap manufacturer Bonetto Cinturini. The 284 sports a unique laser-incised ‘dice’ perforation which allows air under the strap and is finished with a matt textured feel. The str




www.watchgecko.com


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

muchacho_ said:


> IMO the best rubber strap for tuna is Zuludiver/Bonetto flat vent style rubber. Personally, I prefer it even over Isofrane on my Tunas
> 
> View attachment 15448985
> 
> ...


Those are great - the only reason I got the Uncle's instead is because the Uncle flat vent comes in a short version (even the standard version is shorter than OEM Seiko straps).

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Monday morning!! Day 2 with the SLA041>>>


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Archangel FX said:


> Happy Monday morning!! Day 2 with the SLA041>>>
> 
> View attachment 15449361
> 
> ...


Beautiful!!


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

muchacho_ said:


> IMO the best rubber strap for tuna is Zuludiver/Bonetto flat vent style rubber. Personally, I prefer it even over Isofrane on my Tunas
> 
> View attachment 15448985
> 
> ...


I have seen a lot of people recommend these!

What makes them so good? My first opinion seeing them is they're not that different from the stock silicone that comes on the tuna. Why do you like them and what is the material?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

GTR83 said:


> Those are great - the only reason I got the Uncle's instead is because the Uncle flat vent comes in a short version (even the standard version is shorter than OEM Seiko straps).
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


This is another option I've considered. Mainly because I have tiny wrists (6.5") and the stock strap's tail sticks way out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

Ajmercado said:


> I have seen a lot of people recommend these!
> 
> What makes them so good? My first opinion seeing them is they're not that different from the stock silicone that comes on the tuna. Why do you like them and what is the material?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought the red one for my 033, for me it was just to "plasticy". Even my girlfriend that don't care about my watches commented that it looked like plastic. I would recommend Uncle seiko, like GTR83.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Been away from Seiko for a while, for one reason or another that I will not go into here and actually flipped all my collection....yes, I currently own no Seiko!

I felt an emptiness in my soul, and started lurking again, intrigued by the new Tuna, particularly the Blue Emperor.....the Emps have always called to me, and I still have fond memories of my (gone now) Golden Emperor.....

I’ve watched videos, read reviews, seen all the pics I can of the new blue and you know what? I just don’t like that hand set!
.....no offence to owners, it just not for me!

So I have a beautiful SBBN025 Darth inbound, new hand set and all (hated by many, not by me!), to bring me back into the fold!

pics when she lands!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Perfect version of the SBBN031 for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Maddog1970 said:


> I just don't like that hand set!
> .....no offence to owners, it just not for me!


I actually like both styles. The more classic wide for the retro and typical Seiko look, and the arrow style for the sheer practicality and ease of telling time.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Looking forward to the Fall.....


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Fresh battery, gaskets, and crystal


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

This is my favorite Tuna I own (037). For those of you having a cow over the misaligned bezel, it lines up perfectly. I just didnt realize it was off when taking the pics. I dont let those things bother me unless they're horribly offset.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm this |_| close to pulling the trigger on a SBBN042, Violet Tuna. Man is that thing nice. Don't know how I missed this one but it wasn't even on my radar until this AM. Any reason to not pick up this beauty??!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

jpisare said:


> I'm this |_| close to pulling the trigger on a SBBN042, Violet Tuna. Man is that thing nice. Don't know how I missed this one but it wasn't even on my radar until this AM. Any reason to not pick up this beauty??!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking watch; love the shroud. But WHY is it $3200?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

rainier said:


> Fresh battery, gaskets, and crystal


Looking for a really clean 007. Yours looks super nice.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

It's still one of the favourites on the wrist, mostly because it's a grab-and-go that goes with just about anything (and i don't care baout the strap color not fitting with anything anyway)


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

WeirdGuy said:


> Looking for a really clean 007. Yours looks super nice.


Thanks  been wanting to get this flavor of Tuna for a while, it doesn't disappoint!


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

I mentioned this beforehand, but I notice the hour hand on my SBBN033 lags behind the minute when exactly on the hour. It lines up perfectly with the hour once the minute hand has hit around 7 minutes. 

I know most say “it’s not a big deal don’t stress it!” But am curious if this is a thing across the board with 300M tunas with the 7c46. Or if anyone has tried correcting this on their own watch. I’ve heard you can only physically reset a handset onto a movement so many times. 

I’ve also looked at the 7c46 manual and it does say when setting the time, set it a few minutes PAST the desired time and then dial it back to the exact minute. I thought this method would correct the hour hand lag and I’ve tried it a few times but my hour hand is still off a few millimeters. 

Again I’m not going to run off to a watchmaker and disassemble the whole watch or anything crazy I still LOVE this sbbn033. 

Just wondering what others think about this or if anyone has fixed it or found a workaround?


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

Ajmercado said:


> I mentioned this beforehand, but I notice the hour hand on my SBBN033 lags behind the minute when exactly on the hour. It lines up perfectly with the hour once the minute hand has hit around 7 minutes.
> 
> I know most say "it's not a big deal don't stress it!" But am curious if this is a thing across the board with 300M tunas with the 7c46. Or if anyone has tried correcting this on their own watch. I've heard you can only physically reset a handset onto a movement so many times.
> 
> ...


Can you post a picture showing all the hands aligned at the 12? Are you saying that when the hr is at 12 sharp you cant align the minute to 12 sharp, but instead only to 12:07?


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

mattmartin said:


> Can you post a picture showing all the hands aligned at the 12? Are you saying that when the hr is at 12 sharp you cant align the minute to 12 sharp, but instead only to 12:07?




















Here's an example from this morning. I know it's not exact but hopefully you can see what I mean. When the minute strikes the 12:00, the hour hand is not exactly on the hour. The hour hand lines up exactly around 5 minutes past.

Edit: This holds true for every hour from what I've seen. It's don't think it's a matter of setting it incorrectly as I've reset the time multiple times to see if that was the case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Ninja Tuna


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SBBN033 Enjoying some Sun .


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

jpisare said:


> I'm this |_| close to pulling the trigger on a SBBN042, Violet Tuna. Man is that thing nice. Don't know how I missed this one but it wasn't even on my radar until this AM. Any reason to not pick up this beauty??!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had one...emphasis on "had"......much as I like the Darth, the Violet ocean is just hard to match straps to.....hence it has left my fold, and a stock Darth should be with me in a few days....


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

016 "BLINGMASTER"


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

It's a slow day.....here's a few more pix >>>


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

muchacho_ said:


> Kylo Ren's shuttle has arrived ?


Looks great on you! What size is your wrist?

I love my 031 but have always wanted the 025, just not sure if the size would be TOO much for me at 6.5-6.75


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Ajmercado said:


> Here's an example from this morning. I know it's not exact but hopefully you can see what I mean. When the minute strikes the 12:00, the hour hand is not exactly on the hour. The hour hand lines up exactly around 5 minutes past.
> 
> Edit: This holds true for every hour from what I've seen. It's don't think it's a matter of setting it incorrectly as I've reset the time multiple times to see if that was the case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats ocd mate lol 99.99% of all watches are like this.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

Ajmercado said:


> Here's an example from this morning. I know it's not exact but hopefully you can see what I mean. When the minute strikes the 12:00, the hour hand is not exactly on the hour. The hour hand lines up exactly around 5 minutes past.
> 
> Edit: This holds true for every hour from what I've seen. It's don't think it's a matter of setting it incorrectly as I've reset the time multiple times to see if that was the case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is a possible solution. A few minutes before noon, you should reset it but here is how. Let the second hand approach the 12 and pull the crown exactly at 12 to stop it at the zero second mark. Then align hr and min hands at 12 sharp. Next back the min hand to the 55 and then slowly advance it to 12. This removes the slop in the wheels (gears) so they mesh tightly. Finally, exactly as 12 sharp occurs press the crown in to start the watch. This is because normally when a watchmaker installs the hands they install all of them aligned at the 12 marker.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Back in the Seiko fold with my new Darth.......best of the bunch (IMHO), and I have owned a few!


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Congrats Maddog!!! Enjoy

Seeing picks of a Darth makes me even more excited for mine to return from Japan!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcome to the Twilight Zone









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

mattmartin said:


> Here is a possible solution. A few minutes before noon, you should reset it but here is how. Let the second hand approach the 12 and pull the crown exactly at 12 to stop it at the zero second mark. Then align hr and min hands at 12 sharp. Next back the min hand to the 55 and then slowly advance it to 12. This removes the slop in the wheels (gears) so they mesh tightly. Finally, exactly as 12 sharp occurs press the crown in to start the watch. This is because normally when a watchmaker installs the hands they install all of them aligned at the 12 marker.


Thank you that makes sense I'm definitely going to try it at noon tomorrow!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Up playing with the camera again.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Seiko really did a good job matching the color of the dial and the rubber strap....


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Could be the best combo EVER for the Darth!......

while, I like it!

green Borealis iso, with a black isofrane buckle.....really brings out the creaminess of the markers.....love it


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Yeah that looks fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam88uel (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi everyone, I'm Sam, just joined the forum, I love tuna too, also tuna is the watch that got me into Seiko, below is my 3 tuna, love them all, hoping to get a sbbn015 in the future, anyway nice to meet you all!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Welcome, Sam! Lovely collection!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam88uel (Sep 19, 2020)

jpisare said:


> Welcome, Sam! Lovely collection!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Sam88uel said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Sam, just joined the forum, I love tuna too, also tuna is the watch that got me into Seiko, below is my 3 tuna, love them all, hoping to get a sbbn015 in the future, anyway nice to meet you all!
> 
> View attachment 15459080


Totally loving your auto mm1000🥰🥰 very nice collection indeed 😀 and welcome to wus😎👍


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Bought a new custom shroud that's going to look badass. Will post pics when it gets here.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Damn you and your cliffhanger....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Sam88uel said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Sam, just joined the forum, I love tuna too, also tuna is the watch that got me into Seiko, below is my 3 tuna, love them all, hoping to get a sbbn015 in the future, anyway nice to meet you all!
> 
> View attachment 15459080


 Welcome Sam..... It looks like you've got a great collection going!! Anything in the near future planned?


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Looking for a reason to stop wearing it, but as soon as I swap it for another watch from my collection... The need to wear him returns.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Sam88uel (Sep 19, 2020)

Archangel FX said:


> Welcome Sam..... It looks like you've got a great collection going!! Anything in the near future planned?


Hoping to get a NOS 015 in the future


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Tuna Sunday


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Put the Bluna strap on the 017 about a week 1/2 ago. Diggin' the look so its staying on this for now.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

TS Beta starting to kick up some rain here in Galveston!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Darth-011 looks brilliant on Hexad!









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

Not sure if this Tuna Homage Aqualung Mod would be taboo on this thread...or acceptable. Pls delete (or move somewhere else) if not appropriate here!


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Monday 031'


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

edboner said:


> Not sure if this Tuna Homage Aqualung Mod would be taboo on this thread...or acceptable. Pls delete (or move somewhere else) if not appropriate here!
> 
> View attachment 15461119
> View attachment 15461120


Mabuhay! All good bro.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> Had one...emphasis on "had"......much as I like the Darth, the Violet ocean is just hard to match straps to.....hence it has left my fold, and a stock Darth should be with me in a few days....


I ended up going oppo; went Grand Seiko GMT instead.

Still looking at picking up another Tuna but I don't yet know which one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*ET 011 out for a drive >>>
















*


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Pimp my tuna ? 























Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

Anyone have one of the S23631(1000m) S23629 (300m) tunas yet?


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

Roningrad said:


> Mabuhay! All good bro.


Mabuhay din to you...cheers!


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Great looking strap there, martyloveswatches. Once saw a tuna for sale with a strap that looked like canvas, with Kanji characters.Wanted the strap, but not the watch. Been searching for it, or something similar, ever since.


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Ferretnose said:


> Great looking strap there, martyloveswatches. Once saw a tuna for sale with a strap that looked like canvas, with Kanji characters.Wanted the strap, but not the watch. Been searching for it, or something similar, ever since.


Tnx  , it is handmade "one of a kind". Vegan distressed look, 3,5mm thick (4 layers), waxed stitching, full grain deerskin leather, ultra soft.

Unfortunately for me, it is a little short even though it is 120/80mm cause I didnt calculate short L2L on tuna 

At least it looks great 









Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

1979 Golden Tuna >>>


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Slapped an old nylon OEM strap from Seiko I have lying around on the SBBN017, looks and wears great!









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Ninja today.


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

You might say I like tuna ish seikos..









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Well I'm over the moon with this Tuna!



I wanted a Tuna for maybe the last 6 months. I've owned a few variations of the 1000m and 300m Tuna's going back over the last 15 years or so, but I ended up moving on and sold my last sbbn007 maybe 8 years ago.

Recently I wanted a new quartz grab and go watch for my rotation and I knew exactly the one I wanted also... the new Tuna SBBN045 which was looking really good with the vintage inspired hands and finally an upgraded OEM Saphire Crystal.

So I was waiting on it to be released for several months and then it was released... and the pricing was ridiculous!! I was completely disappointed and I even said I was done with Seiko entirely, and I meant it the new pricing the last few years has really lost me from considering their new lines.

Then... Enter Watchrecon lol. I fished this beautiful pre loved 2018 SBBN033 off there last week for $515 shipped! I love it and I love the fact it's got perfect condition crystal but a few bruises on the shroud. So I can put it right to work and not feel guilty at all. I ordered a crystal times domed sapphire for it ($55) delivered and will swap when the battery is due in 3-5 years. In the end I've got into a sapphire crystal Tuna for less than half the new model.

And what a happy ending... I'm loving my reunion with the Tuna! My Pelagos ran down today for the first time in like 6 months and I'm not going to bother setting it cause it will just run down again haha


----------



## jsherlock (Oct 4, 2010)

Certified G said:


>


Where is this bracelet from?


----------



## jajohn00 (Jul 4, 2019)

Well it's official I have the Tuna bug. A couple of months ago I was showing off my SBBN033. I just added a SBBN007 to go with it. 
It was made in 1992. Yes it is 28 years young. Everything is in great shape considering its age. It is running great! The lume has pretty much expired. There are some slight marks on the crystal that I hesitate to call scraches as they are hardly noticable. The original band is in great shape but a little stiff.
I had put a Hexad bracelet on my SBBN033 and the new strap was just setting in a drawer. It is super soft and comfortable on the SBBN007.
Now I have some questions. Should I proudly wear it occasionally as it is or should I consider having it serviced, relumed, and maybe a new crystal? If so does anyone have a recommendation as to where to have that kind of work done?
I am inclined to just enjoy it for what it is but I am open to suggestions.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

jajohn00 said:


> Now I have some questions. Should I proudly wear it occasionally as it is or should I consider having it serviced, relumed, and maybe a new crystal? If so does anyone have a recommendation as to where to have that kind of work done?
> I am inclined to just enjoy it for what it is but I am open to suggestions.


Proudly wear it! It will go many years, at which time you may want to change the crystal (if you ding it) when you have it serviced.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Thursday duty is the SLA041>>>


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Archangel FX said:


> Proudly wear it! It will go many years, at which time you may want to change the crystal (if you ding it) when you have it serviced.


+1 absolutely, wear&enjoy. It is a great tool watch. I got myself one sbbn007 also. I do have the darth sbbn029 but I think endmill will be perfect on brushed steel

Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## jajohn00 (Jul 4, 2019)

My two Tuna's and my two Kinetic Tuna's. I first purchased the SUN065 as I loved the depth and detail of the blue dial. Then I kept hearing it mentioned with Tuna's. I was VERY hesitant to buy a Tuna. After all everything I heard about them was that they were VERY big. I have a 8 inch wrist and can pull off the SUN065 but I didn't believe that I could wear something larger. Then I bought a G Shock. Good Lord. It was way bigger than the SUN065. So I bought the Tuna SBBN033. I was shocked that it wears way smaller than my Kinetic Tuna. 
Now I just also bought a SUN019 with the Seiko bracelet only to find that it is just too tight on my wrist. If anyone has a spare link for this bracelet please PM me. I would love to be able to enjoy it.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

The misconception of 300m Tuna size is a real thing. It's what kept me away for quite a while because I only have 6.5" wrists thereabouts. Then I finally caved and bought one. Now I have three! I can't speak to the 600m or 1000m variants, however, as I've never tried one on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

H558-5000 Arnie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam88uel (Sep 19, 2020)

Archangel FX said:


> Thursday duty is the SLA041>>>
> 
> View attachment 15467380
> 
> ...


Gorgeous !


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

So I like something a little different, and so I bought a brushed stainless purple shroud for the Ninja. I also put it on an all black Barton Elite Silicone strap with black brushed hardware. Not everyone's cup of tea, but it suits me very well and looks badass; especially in person. Not totally in-your-face, but really catches the eye when you notice it.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

WeirdGuy - I like it! I also like the blue strap you put on your 017!!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Archangel FX said:


> WeirdGuy - I like it! I also like the blue strap you put on your 017!!


Thanks, Archangel!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Yup, that purple and black look is badass!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

jpisare said:


> Yup, that purple and black look is badass!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, buddy! I'll try and get some better pics tomorrow.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

A lovely Tunatastic cycling day!


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

Biginboca said:


> Well I'm over the moon with this Tuna!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$515 is a killer deal. Way to go! Great find. I love the 300m Tuna.


----------



## Tongdaeng (Nov 13, 2009)

After three weeks with the new watch, it was time to go Bonetto. Not that the silicone is bad - it's actually quite comfortable, but this seems to be slightly better for my wrist, cloying vanilla smell aside.


----------



## Tongdaeng (Nov 13, 2009)

AP81 said:


> Anyone have one of the S23631(1000m) S23629 (300m) tunas yet?
> View attachment 15462282


Yes indeed! The 300m wears a little small so I may have to upgrade to the S23631 instead.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

So since I took the black shroud off of the Ninja and added the purple one, I thought Id try the black shroud on the others I have. It REALLY worked well with the 031. I really like how the polished portions pop through the black. Its on an Uncle Seiko rubber.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Here are better pics of the purple shroud on the Ninja.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Quick group pic.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

That's a sexy family photo! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> So since I took the black shroud off of the Ninja and added the purple one, I thought Id try the black shroud on the others I have. It REALLY worked well with the 031. I really like how the polished portions pop through the black. Its on an Uncle Seiko rubber.
> 
> View attachment 15468963
> 
> ...


Outstanding idea! Love it!


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> View attachment 15469062


that is a nice school of Tuna!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Thanks, guys! Appreciate the compliments.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Back in black! The summer white shroud is replaced with winter black- - - Timing is partially inspired by WierdGuy and his shroud swaps


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I love that white shroud! Is it ceramic?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> I love that white shroud! Is it ceramic?


yes, it is ceramic.. It is a Seiko part used on SBBN019 White Dolphin Tuna.


----------



## Tongdaeng (Nov 13, 2009)

WeirdGuy said:


> Quick group pic.
> 
> View attachment 15469062
> 
> View attachment 15469063


Reminds me of morning strolls through Tsukiji Market in Tokyo.


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

AFX I want one of those shrouds!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

weirdestwizard said:


> AFX I want one of those shrouds!!


I picked this one up from an outstanding WUS member.... I don't know where one might be sourced.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

It's always fun to visually hunt for that brownish tinge on the crystal whenever I check the time.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> It's always fun to visually hunt for that brownish tinge on the crystal whenever I check the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That tinge is hard to capture on the 011. I think the AR tinge on the 014 is a bit easier... GTR - that's a good photo challenge


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> It's always fun to visually hunt for that brownish tinge on the crystal whenever I check the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is your vision good enough to see the flakes in the AR?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

With the 041 And 011 >>>


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Archangel FX said:


> That tinge is hard to capture on the 011. I think the AR tinge on the 014 is a bit easier... GTR - that's a good photo challenge
> View attachment 15469730


Yes, the "monochromatic everything" visual cue on the 011 disguises the brown tinge, while the green tinge on the 014 is actually amplified by the dial and gold accents! I'm surprised by how many people out there (not in this forum for sure) seem to look down on the 014 while it's actually a very visually interesting watch.

Not really a photo challenge since all I have are poor skills and a phone camera, lol.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> Is your vision good enough to see the flakes in the AR?


There are flakes in there? Hmmm... I need to wear glasses already it seems!

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> There are flakes in there? Hmmm... I need to wear glasses already it seems!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


If you take it out in the sun you can see brownish gold flakes at different depths in the crystal. The AR is not a layer or film. It appears to be present through the crystal.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Archangel FX said:


> I picked this one up from an outstanding WUS member.... I don't know where one might be sourced.
> View attachment 15469700





Archangel FX said:


> I picked this one up from an outstanding WUS member.... I don't know where one might be sourced.
> View attachment 15469700


Is that a special edition seiko strap for that watch due to the logos on it. ?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

kokoro said:


> Is that a special edition seiko strap for that watch due to the logos on it. ?


That strap is like the one sold on the SBBN019...


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Bluna today.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Had mine on earlier too!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

GTR83 said:


> Yes, the "monochromatic everything" visual cue on the 011 disguises the brown tinge, while the green tinge on the 014 is actually amplified by the dial and gold accents! I'm surprised by how many people out there (not in this forum for sure) seem to look down on the 014 while it's actually a very visually interesting watch.
> 
> Not really a photo challenge since all I have are poor skills and a phone camera, lol.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


I love the greenish effect on my sbbn029 crystal as well 
















Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Another overcast day here in Jakarta.
















Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)

Stopped by my ad yesterday just to kick some tires and see what they had. Turns out they had the new S23629 in stock and I fell in love.









I must add, it wears smaller than I always thought.


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

Kinboat said:


> Stopped by my ad yesterday just to kick some tires and see what they had. Turns out they had the new S23629 in stock and I fell in love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Special request. Can you post a pic showing how the new crystal sits below the bezel? Haven't seen solid pictures of this new feature yet...


----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)

mattmartin said:


> Special request. Can you post a pic showing how the new crystal sits below the bezel? Haven't seen solid pictures of this new feature yet...











It sits below the bezel a good enough amount. I truthfully can't compare it to the previous gen because I have not handled any others.


----------



## Bit1der (Dec 23, 2018)

Hello tuna lovers. Can you advice what is the cost of battery change in monocoque 1000m? Having tough decision on buying monocoque without Seiko ad in my country)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Reaching out for sunlight.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Somewhere Far Beyond (Mar 13, 2020)

After one month on the wrist, my new SBBN037 gained just a hair over 1 second! 👍 Woohoo!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*GT - Today>>>







*


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

My Field Tuna on the field.


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

Kinboat said:


> It sits below the bezel a good enough amount. I truthfully can't compare it to the previous gen because I have not handled any others.


Very helpful! Thank you


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

It's an emergency Sir, we're running out of fuel!









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Tuna on leather


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

It's starting to get dark earlier!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Non-tapering bracelet on Darth-011.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Emp- ...the other 011!


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi Tunabros. I have just recently parted ways with my 031'. It was the 1st timepiece which re-ignited my interest back into the hobby and redirected me to something positive in a time of great personal depression.

I love that tuna and likewise had second thoughts parting ways with it. But unfortunately, it had to be done as I was not giving it justice being unworn and being passed over in favor of the 015'.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SBBN035


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Roningrad said:


> and redirected me to something positive in a time of great personal depression.


Glad to hear you're back my friend. If you really live it, life is a wild ride. Just remember you will always come back to grounded, but cherish the trials.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Again! Happy Wednesday !!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

SBDX035 / SLA041J1 55th Anniversary


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Guys/gals, I have an issue. I went to put the brushed shroud back on my 031, and when putting the screws back in, they somehow became stripped. I don't see how this happened, as I was super careful because they've all been very difficult to get back in when I've taken them out of all of the Tunas. Only two of the screws are stripped and half way into the case and I cannot get them to go back in or come out now. How would I go about getting them out, and is there somewhere I can get new screws for the 031?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Ok, I was able to get all screws out. But they're totally f*cked! Anyone recommend somewhere to get the screws to fit the 031?

Will screws from the 017/015 fit?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Archangel FX said:


> Again! Happy Wednesday !!
> View attachment 15477281





JustAbe said:


> SBDX035 / SLA041J1 55th Anniversary
> View attachment 15477295


Beauties!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> Ok, I was able to get all screws out. But they're totally f*cked! Anyone recommend somewhere to get the screws to fit the 031?


The user I bought the rose gold shroud from here on the forums has screws also for sale I believe if I'm not mistaken. Don't remember the color available however.

FS: Seiko SBBN031 Bracelet - Tuna Shroud/screws

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to... Seiko SBBN031 Bracelet - Tuna Shroud/screws
Polished aftermarket shroud plus matching screws.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Thank you. Just messaged him.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Screws and shroud purchased. Hopefully these work better than the OEM ones.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

The shroud + screws I purchased worked perfectly on my 037! They should hopefully work out for you just the same!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Good to hear!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Going through a dry spell with Cermet (SBBN029), just haven't been motivated much to wear it in the past few months. It's currently hibernating on a black OEM Tuna rubber(silicone?) strap, which I suspect to be one of the culprits. If anyone has any strap recommendation for it please feel free to throw them my way. I'm currently thinking about either an Isofrane, perhaps some funky color like turquoise will juice things up, or a metal bracelet, particularly bead-of-rice or StrapCode Super-O Boyer. Or back to original grey strap you think?

Only the first picture is mine.


----------



## Sam88uel (Sep 19, 2020)

Finally got a yellow ISO for 027, now it looks complete! Also I put the soft silicon strap which taken off from027 on my 011, now it is complete too! Feels great and looks great, the original 011 strap is just too hard.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

That looks awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

035 this afternoon.


----------



## yuda101 (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi I have just recently bought seiko tuna 300m sbbn033,

And by the sirial number that On the case back i can see that the 

prudactin date is 09/2015 .But the little dot of battery change

estimated date is in 3/2022 , and not 9/2020 like it shuld be (five years ahead)

what could be the reason to that gap in dates, Is this ok?

Tank you


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I wouldn't worry about it. Just change the battery when it gets low.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. Just change the battery when it gets low.


Yup, agree on this. You'll notice that it needs battery replacement based on the ticking/jumping of the seconds hand.


----------



## jajohn00 (Jul 4, 2019)

Tuna on the Oregon coast.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Traveling in West Virginia....


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Guys,

Size wise how does Tuna SBBN031 (bracelet) compares to Baby Tunas or Turtles? Is it the same category (big, wide, chunky dive instruments) watch? How does it wear compared to mentioned ones?
I got chicken wrists (6.25 inches) and wonder If I can pull the Tuna off


----------



## Bit1der (Dec 23, 2018)

Rikimaru said:


> Guys,
> 
> Size wise how does Tuna SBBN031 (bracelet) compares to Baby Tunas or Turtles? Is it the same category (big, wide, chunky dive instruments) watch? How does it wear compared to mentioned ones?
> I got chicken wrists (6.25 inches) and wonder If I can pull the Tuna off
> View attachment 15484006


 It wears great. Smaller than turtle, but a bit higher on my 6.5. It's absolutely beautiful watch, more quality made than turtle. As a seiko fan, I think it's the best seiko diver up to 2.5k mm300.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Just about any wrist size can pull off a Tuna.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

What is the best place to buy one? Sakura watches? They do not provide any sort of guarantee. Or at leas I don't see it?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

GNOMON if they have it in stock.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

WeirdGuy said:


> GNOMON if they have it in stock.


Agreed. I'm waiting on my Darth I bought from them.









Marine Master Professional 300M Tuna Ref. SBBN031


Seiko Tuna is the name given to Seiko's range of watches designed for scuba and professional diving. In particular, Seiko made these watches with saturation diving or greater depth diving in mind. All of the watches in the Seiko Tuna range are characterized by protective screwed-on shrouds that...




www.gnomonwatches.com


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Do they provide you with any sort of guarantee?


----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)

Still loving the S23629. Haven't see any others yet.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

They have very good customer service and are a sponsor of the Seiko portion of the forum/site.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

It's still in Japan for repair but excited for its arrival!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Rikimaru said:


> Do they provide you with any sort of guarantee?


They are an AD, which means since they are outside the US you will get a 1-yr international Seiko warranty.

The only way I know of to get more than a year from Seiko is to buy from a US AD, which would give a 3-yr warranty.

If you are in the US you may try Timeless Luxury Watches, AZ Fine Time, Long Island Watch. I'm sure there are others.

For me, the cost savings of buying from Asia greatly outweighs the warranty, especially on quartz Seikos.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

weirdestwizard said:


> View attachment 15484738
> 
> 
> It's still in Japan for repair but excited for its arrival!


What broke on a Darth?!? The crown?


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Robotaz 

When I adjusted the date, and not while in the "danger zone", there was an audible "snap" and upon screwing the crown back down it would change both the date and day.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

weirdestwizard said:


> Robotaz
> 
> When I adjusted the date, and not while in the "danger zone", there was an audible "snap" and upon screwing the crown back down it would change both the date and day.


Never heard of that. Glad it's getting resolved.


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Never heard of that. Glad it's getting resolved.


You and me both!! I was quite shocked but nevertheless I figured it was something I did vs the watch!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

weirdestwizard said:


> You and me both!! I was quite shocked but nevertheless I figured it was something I did vs the watch!


While my tunas never broke, I have seen some squirrely behavior, especially with the crowns that screw into the case. I had the SBDB008 and 009 tunas and both of them preferred to have the crown pulled all the way out before pushing back in to change the date. No idea why. Just something I observed.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Wore my Pelagos all day but had a Tuna craving at work mid day, so feels good to be home and swap to this...


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Received the screws and shroud I bought from Hooliganjrs. The screws worked perfectly and the 031 is back to the original shroud. Glad to have it back on because the 031 looks so good with the stock shroud, IMO. But will admit that the black shroud looked sleek, too.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Biginboca said:


> Wore my Pelagos all day but had a Tuna craving at work mid day, so feels good to be home and swap to this...


I like that strap. Is it a one or two piece strap? Hard to tell.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

WeirdGuy said:


> I like that strap. Is it a one or two piece strap? Hard to tell.


It's a one piece "seatbelt" strap


----------



## jajohn00 (Jul 4, 2019)

SBBN007 on the Pacific









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Trying to fit NATO straps, but the spring bars are just sooo THICC. Any ideas?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Aspirin-san said:


> Trying to fit NATO straps, but the spring bars are just sooo THICC. Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 15487760


I've gotten thicker ones to finally work, but you can always buy thinner straps.


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Aspirin-san said:


> Trying to fit NATO straps, but the spring bars are just sooo THICC. Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 15487760


WOW. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Archangel FX said:


> I picked this one up from an outstanding WUS member.... I don't know where one might be sourced.
> View attachment 15469700


I seriously miss that piece ?
I'm glad it went to a good home ?

The white ceramic shroud was originally purchased from Rob at Monsterwatches.

If anyon's interested, I do have one more of that NOS strap available?

Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Bit1der said:


> Hello tuna lovers. Can you advice what is the cost of battery change in monocoque 1000m? Having tough decision on buying monocoque without Seiko ad in my country)


I paid $90 USD for my battery change.

🍻
Shannon


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Spring-Diver, who did your battery change? ...about how long ago was it?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm still thinking of getting the Darth. In the meantime, my little collection of Tunas is holding me over. I almost exclusively wear Tunas now; all other watches aren't seeing much wrist time, if at all.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Archangel FX said:


> Spring-Diver, who did your battery change? ...about how long ago was it?
> View attachment 15489126
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

WeirdGuy said:


> I'm still thinking of getting the Darth. In the meantime, my little collection of Tunas is holding me over. I almost exclusively wear Tunas now; all other watches aren't seeing much wrist time, if at all.


Flip them and get a Darth!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Robotaz said:


> Flip them and get a Darth!


No way. Im a huge fan of the 300m Tunas. Plus, I can afford the Darth without letting any of my Tunas go. My issue is something related to battery change and an article I read regarding the current batches of Darth's. I posted about it a couple pages back.


----------



## jajohn00 (Jul 4, 2019)

TUNA and Chowder! LOL
My SBBN033









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Guys a question. From what I can gather, quarz tunas (not solar, the battery ones) are pretty good sometimes perfect as far as seconds hand hitting the marks on the chapter ring is concerned. Am I right? It is rather unusual for the Tunas to be misaligned in this aspect?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Perfectly perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

All all of mine hit the markers perfectly. So did the solar version I had. Even my 017 hits all markers perfectly.


----------



## mmaa (Feb 28, 2018)

My new Darth (025) does not hit the markers perfectly. I wonder whether it’s something that can be adjusted when serviced.


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Along his cuz


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Happy with the alignment on my SBBN033


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Looks sharp!


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

jajohn00 said:


> TUNA and Chowder! LOL
> My SBBN033
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great combination!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Anyone think Seiko will do a new blue 300m?


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

SBDX014 gets in frame today









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Me & Ninja Tuna survived another hurricane in Louisiana....


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

No alignment issues on my tuna.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Switched over to 031 on a Haveston


----------



## phrankxero (Sep 26, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> Anyone think Seiko will do a new blue 300m?


Are you referring to the new SBBN043?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

mmaa said:


> My new Darth (025) does not hit the markers perfectly. I wonder whether it's something that can be adjusted when serviced.


Yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

phrankxero said:


> Are you referring to the new SBBN043?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, damn. I didn't even know that blue one existed. Thanks for that number.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Spring-Diver said:


> Frank at TimeZone.


Frank is the best! Love TimeZone


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

031 on a NATO today. First time I've worn a Tuna on a NATO and its super comfortable and just wears really well.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello fellow Tuna owners, I'm back with my OCD.

I posted here before about the hour hand alignment on my brand new SBBN033. 

To recap, the hour hand on my watch lags about 5-7 minutes behind the minute hand. So when the minute strikes 12:00, the hour hand is not at 12:00 yet. I've tried setting the time in all different ways to remove slack and fix this and nothing has quite fixed it. It always ends up lagging. 

I know to most people it is not a big deal and I've tried my hardest to overlook it because of the coolness of the rest of the watch. Don't get me wrong, I love this watch. But the lagging hour hand is really hard for me to get over, my OCD won't let me! Some hours it looks okay, but other hours it's clearly off.

I'm considering taking it to Frank and Time Zone in Costa Mesa due to great reviews by tuna owners I've read. I have some questions though before I actually do this:

1) Is it possible to remove only the second and minute hand and correctly align them with the hour hand?

2) Will re-installing the hands be any cause for concern? Do the hands not sit as sturdy on the movement after being removed and re-installed? (I've had SKX hands pop off after having it modded)

3) Will this affect the way the seconds hand hits all the markers straight on? Since it is quartz

4) What's a general idea of the cost to remove and re-install the hands and pressure test the watch?

5) I'm also considering swapping the crown for the old engraved "S" one. Any idea what that might cost to install?


I'd love to know what some fellow tuna owners think. Thanks for reading!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Ajmercado said:


> Hello fellow Tuna owners, I'm back with my OCD.
> 
> I posted here before about the hour hand alignment on my brand new SBBN033.
> 
> ...


My opinion is this. Leave it alone until the watch needs a battery and then have it rectified. I have a Tudor Pelagos that the hour hand is misaligned on. It's been to the Rolex service center twice already for other issues and still needs to go back again because they missed an issue the last time, and misaligned the hour hand during the service. So my one year old watch would need 3 trips to the largest and "best" service network in the timekeeping universe and still might not meet my ocd standards.

So what I'm getting at is that I'm very well versed in dealing with OCD issues because I'm a member in that club. I think you are going to find other things of concern are likely to arise when you get the watch back and those will likely bother you as much or more based on your level of OCD.

I mean no offense, but your OCD needs fixing more than your watch. I suffer from the same affliction so I recognize it lol. Watches can get scratched, dust on the dial, misaligned hands, etc during servicing and you are taking a chance of raising new issues, and many of them may potentially bother you more than what you face now.

Live with it and deal with it when the watch actually requires a service. The less times your watch is opened and messed with the better off it (and your OCD) will be in the long run.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Ajmercado said:


> Hello fellow Tuna owners, I'm back with my OCD.
> 
> I posted here before about the hour hand alignment on my brand new SBBN033.
> 
> ...


OCD is tough. It doesn't get better with age, but you learn to compensate better with age.

I would do your best to acknowledge most crap is not done right and wait till it's serviced. In the meantime buy more watches!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Frank is a good idea. I think the issue is just that you need to have the hands reset. Any decent watch maker will be able to reset them.


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Biginboca said:


> My opinion is this. Leave it alone until the watch needs a battery and then have it rectified. I have a Tudor Pelagos that the hour hand is misaligned on. It's been to the Rolex service center twice already for other issues and still needs to go back again because they missed an issue the last time, and misaligned the hour hand during the service. So my one year old watch would need 3 trips to the largest and "best" service network in the timekeeping universe and still might not meet my ocd standards.
> 
> So what I'm getting at is that I'm very well versed in dealing with OCD issues because I'm a member in that club. I think you are going to find other things of concern are likely to arise when you get the watch back and those will likely bother you as much or more based on your level of OCD.
> 
> ...


You make great points here! Thank you for your thoughtful response. That sucks about your Tudor, and here I am complaining about a sub $1000 watch.

Funny enough, I have the new Omega Seamaster ceramic wave and only after I noticed the hour hand on the tuna did I go back and look at my Seamaster and notice it also has a tiiinnnny lag. Owned it for a couple years now and didn't ever notice. Can't be unseen LOL.

However, I think because the tuna hands are so big and legible it really accentuates this misalignment. Not too noticeable with Seamaster skeleton hands.

I think you make a good point about waiting until battery replacement. I go back and forth between "eh it's no biggie just enjoy it", to "UGH why is it so off? It shouldn't be!!!"

Luckily you understand this annoyance too, I know the usual reply is it's no biggie and take a chill pill 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> OCD is tough. It doesn't get better with age, but you learn to compensate better with age.
> 
> I would do your best to acknowledge most crap is not done right and wait till it's serviced. In the meantime buy more watches!


This is true!! Ironically, I have a modded SKX with crappy chapter ring alignment but perfect hand alignment. And the chapter ring doesn't bother me.

Now I have a tuna with a perfect chapter ring and misaligned hands and it bothers me more!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

WeirdGuy said:


> Frank is a good idea. I think the issue is just that you need to have the hands reset. Any decent watch maker will be able to reset them.


I'm really considering it. Do you think it would possibly damage the hands at all or throw off the second hand hitting the markers?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Ajmercado said:


> I'm really considering it. Do you think it would possibly damage the hands at all or throw off the second hand hitting the markers?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To have them reset?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

BTW, I am a card-carrying OCD club member. Not to get too off topic here, but OCD, depending on what degree each individual has it is a real pain in the ass. Talk about making your life miserable at times. Oh, and isn't it weird how sometimes only certain things will get your OCD to kick in, and other times not?

Anyway, back on topic. 😁 If we lived near one another I could fix that hand issue for you and I'd do it for free. Since modding watches is something I do in some of my spare time, I'm no newb when it comes to changing and resetting hands.

Hopefully your OCD can allow you to enjoy the watch until battery change time, or just give in and do what your master, err... OCD says to do. TOTALLY FIXATE ALL OF YOUR WAKING HOURS ON THAT LITTLE ISSUE UNTIL IT MELTS YOUR BRAIN. lol.

Been there and done that. 🙃


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

New member of japan ninjas gang!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Get a g shock no misaligned hands lol 😂


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

kokoro said:


> Get a g shock no misaligned hands lol 😂


not gonna happen


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Aspirin-san said:


> Trying to fit NATO straps, but the spring bars are just sooo THICC. Any ideas?


Look for some 1.78mm shoulderless with 1.1mm ends/tips and the 2.8mm extensions. That's what I have on my Tuna for NATOS and I'm able to clear even thicker leather NATOS.



















Cheers!


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks @TheMeasure
Will look for these, I believe they are easy to find on eBay.

Meanwhile:


http://imgur.com/8Fl7lNc


1 sec behind for a month... That's like what? Within COSC specs?


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Bit1der said:


> It wears great. Smaller than turtle, but a bit higher on my 6.5. It's absolutely beautiful watch, more quality made than turtle. As a seiko fan, I think it's the best seiko diver up to 2.5k mm300.


Yup, That's the answer!


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

jpisare said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Fancied some Tuna


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

This was delivered to my office today. Threw on a Seiko rubber strap, since I didn't have the tools with me to size the bracelet. Very excited!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

That's a beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrek2 (Mar 29, 2019)

Just received the A/R coated sapphire crystal from yobokies for my SBBN033!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

What do we call the hands that are now being replaced? 

I had the very first SBDB008, the 009, others, and now the SBBN00025. 

I always thought these were evolutionary and smart. Are all the lines going back to the old hands?


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

74notserpp said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ceramic bezel?


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Rikimaru said:


> Ceramic bezel?


It is the stock bezel, which I don't think has a ceramic insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam88uel (Sep 19, 2020)

Put a new shroud on my 009, next step is look for a good quality silicon strap with white or dark blue color


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Baby tuna not so baby size wise ..


----------



## Shug (Jun 19, 2016)

Sam88uel said:


> Put a new shroud on my 009, next step is look for a good quality silicon strap with white or dark blue color
> View attachment 15503950
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good, out of curiosity where did you get the shroud from?


----------



## Sam88uel (Sep 19, 2020)

Shug said:


> Looking good, out of curiosity where did you get the shroud from?


Hi there, it is from a local watch shop, and I live in Hong Kong.


----------



## Shug (Jun 19, 2016)

Sam88uel said:


> Hi there, it is from a local watch shop, and I live in Hong Kong.


Thanks 👍


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sam88uel said:


> Hi there, it is from a local watch shop, and I live in Hong Kong.


It's cool because you can take that supremely finished stock shroud off and beat on the replacement. Throw the stock back on for a more formal appearance.


----------



## Sam88uel (Sep 19, 2020)

Robotaz said:


> It's cool because you can take that supremely finished stock shroud off and beat on the replacement. Throw the stock back on for a more formal appearance.


Yeah, the original shroud is beautiful, but it is a scratch magnet, and it is really expensive if you wanna get a official replacement.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Guys my Baby Tuna has "clicky" spring
bars as shown here (not my particular watch but its the same issue)






Is it supposed to be like this? I am 100% positive, that sprinbars are genuine seiko fat ones. Should I ignore it as this is a common issue?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Dude, that is NOTHING to worry about at all. Enjoy your watch.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

If you guys had to choose two to keep out of this list, which ones would it be? 

017
031
035
037


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Rikimaru said:


> Guys my Baby Tuna has "clicky" spring
> bars as shown here (not my particular watch but its the same issue)
> 
> 
> ...


BTW, all of my Tunas spring bars do this and they all came with stock fatties. However, the clicking is worse now because I have quick release straps on two of them. You only notice this "click" if you have the watch off the wrist and are pushing on the strap/spring bars like in that video. As long as the spring bars are secure, then you're good.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> If you guys had to choose two to keep out of this list, which ones would it be?
> 
> 017
> 031
> ...


017 & 031. I love the "classics" if you will. Would have a hard time parting with the 037 if it were me, but it'd be on the proverbial chopping block in this scenario.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

WeirdGuy said:


> If you guys had to choose two to keep out of this list, which ones would it be?
> 
> 017
> 031
> ...


Personally, the 017, for the awesome handset, and the 031 (though between the 031, 035, and 037 it's almost a toss-up for me).


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

jpisare said:


> 017 & 031. I love the "classics" if you will. Would have a hard time parting with the 037 if it were me, but it'd be on the proverbial chopping block in this scenario.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You beat me to it by like 3 seconds! Great minds think alike. ?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

kritameth said:


> You beat me to it by like 3 seconds! Great minds think alike.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

WeirdGuy said:


> BTW, all of my Tunas spring bars do this and they all came with stock fatties. However, the clicking is worse now because I have quick release straps on two of them. You only notice this "click" if you have the watch off the wrist and are pushing on the strap/spring bars like in that video. As long as the spring bars are secure, then you're good.


Oh, thanks for the info. Can rest easy now, knowing they all "click". So how many tunas have you owned?

As far for which piece is a keeper I would let 037 go. You are left with 017 whuch is nicer in my opinion. The gundam tuna must been hard to acquire so keep it. Colerctors value is there for sure.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Rikimaru said:


> Oh, thanks for the info. Can rest easy now, knowing they all "click". So how many tunas have you owned?
> 
> As far for which piece is a keeper I would let 037 go. You are left with 017 whuch is nicer in my opinion. The gundam tuna must been hard to acquire so keep it. Colerctors value is there for sure.


I've owned 7 or 8 Tunas. I currently own 4. Small collection of Tunas compared to some here. I do not have a Gundam Tuna. Not sure what model number that is. I've seen them though, and totally not my cup of tea.

I'm not selling any Tunas right now, but was curious which would be let go first from the group. I actually really like the 037 and it'd be hard to let go. But for now they're all staying. Just a hypothetical. ?


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

WeirdGuy said:


> I've owned 7 or 8 Tunas. I currently own 4. Small collection of Tunas compared to some here. I do not have a Gundam Tuna. Not sure what model number that is. I've seen them though, and totally not my cup of tea.
> 
> I'm not selling any Tunas right now, but was curious which would be let go first from the group. I actually really like the 037 and it'd be hard to let go. But for now they're all staying. Just a hypothetical. 😁


031 is not green gundam? 








Seiko SLA029 Green Gundam MS-06 Zaku II Proffesional Diving Watch


Seiko Prospex SLA029 Automatic MS-06 Zaku II Gundam Divers Watch




www.skywatches.com.sg





Thanks for your answer. So all ya tunas were "clicky"? I believe they all are as the springbar tip is 1.1mm and lughole 1.2mm + manufacturing tolerances


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

74notserpp said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Rikimaru said:


> 031 is not green gundam?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SBBN031 my dude.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Rikimaru said:


> 031 is not green gundam?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, not Gundam, as Jpisare pointed out above. And yep, all of my Tunas have been "clicky".


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Night shift = Ninja Tuna


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Have a great start to the week, gentlemen.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam88uel (Sep 19, 2020)

My 009 is now complete, wanna get the original white Seiko silicon strap at the beginning, but it is pretty expensive, even more expensive than the isofrane, so I choose isofrane instead, looks good and feels good, love it!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

That looks amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam88uel (Sep 19, 2020)

jpisare said:


> That looks amazing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man!


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sam88uel said:


> Put a new shroud on my 009, next step is look for a good quality silicon strap with white or dark blue color
> View attachment 15503950
> 
> 
> ...


ILooks great! f you don't mind me asking, where did you get the shroud? Thanks.


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Strap recommendations for SBBN033 for a small wrist?

I have a 6.25” wrist and while I love the tuna and the stock silicone strap, I find it hard to find a setting that feels snug without being too tight. On the strap I feel like I’m between two hole sizes - one will be too tight and leave marks but the next will be too loose and it will flop around a bit. 

I’ve bought the toxic slim fat bars to try natos but the bars are so tight they barely fit in their and were a pain to get out. Also the natos still didn’t really fit. I saw a previous post here about shoulderless bars I might try those. Either way I don’t really want to add height with natos anyway. 

I’ve also considered an isofrane or more specifically the Borealis one. I have one for another watch that’s 20mm and I like it so wondered if anyone tried it on the 300m tunas and if you like it?

I’m also considering an elastic strap like The Watch Steward, he makes some that aren’t single pass they just connect to the lugs so no extra height. Anyone have experience with these elastic straps on the tuna? (Erikas, the Watch Steward, clones)

While I do like the idea of bracelets, I think overall they will end up being too hefty for my puny wrist. Even the bracelet on my Seamaster gets a little heavy sometimes. And lighter bracelets like jubilee or BOR might not balance well with such a heavy watch head. 

Anyone have a favorite strap that balances well and is friendly with my 6th grade girl sized wrist?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam88uel (Sep 19, 2020)

Mainspring13 said:


> ILooks great! f you don't mind me asking, where did you get the shroud? Thanks.


Hi there, I bought it from my local watch shop, I live in Hong Kong.


----------



## Sam88uel (Sep 19, 2020)

Ajmercado said:


> Strap recommendations for SBBN033 for a small wrist?
> 
> I have a 6.25" wrist and while I love the tuna and the stock silicone strap, I find it hard to find a setting that feels snug without being too tight. On the strap I feel like I'm between two hole sizes - one will be too tight and leave marks but the next will be too loose and it will flop around a bit.
> 
> ...


I've tried a few different straps, but in the end I always come back to a good rubber/silicon strap, cause I think it looks the best and fits the purpose of a tuna, the stock strap is good, but pretty expensive and according to some other people on the net it is pretty easy to break too, therefore in my opinion isofrane is the best choice, maybe you can try visit uncle seiko's site for some more options.


----------



## Sam88uel (Sep 19, 2020)

Mainspring13 said:


> ILooks great! f you don't mind me asking, where did you get the shroud? Thanks.


Just visit the web site of the shop I mentioned, and I found out they do international shipping, the shroud I bought is not on the site, but I think you can ask them by email, here is the address "Watch Outz" "

__
https://watchoutzhk.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F163280490924
"


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Ajmercado said:


> Strap recommendations for SBBN033 for a small wrist?
> 
> I have a 6.25" wrist and while I love the tuna and the stock silicone strap, I find it hard to find a setting that feels snug without being too tight. On the strap I feel like I'm between two hole sizes - one will be too tight and leave marks but the next will be too loose and it will flop around a bit.
> 
> ...


I love my Borealis rubber. Have them in 20mm and 22mm in multiple colors. They are awesome on a Tuna!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Sam88uel said:


> Just visit the web site of the shop I mentioned, and I found out they do international shipping, the shroud I bought is not on the site, but I think you can ask them by email, here is the address "Watch Outz" "
> 
> __
> https://watchoutzhk.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F163280490924
> "


Thanks for your recommendations, isofrane seems like a popular choice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

jpisare said:


> I love my Borealis rubber. Have them in 20mm and 22mm in multiple colors. They are awesome on a Tuna!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess it's settled! I have one for a different watch at 20mm but I love it. The quality and price and spot on. Hopefully they still have some in stock!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

jpisare said:


> I love my Borealis rubber. Have them in 20mm and 22mm in multiple colors. They are awesome on a Tuna!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forgot to ask, does it fit the Seiko fat bars?

And how does it fit on the tuna case?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Ajmercado said:


> Forgot to ask, does it fit the Seiko fat bars?
> 
> And how does it fit on the tuna case?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I fat spring bars all the things. They have to be shoe horn'd in, but yes they fit. Here's my 031 on Borealis (black) and Obris Morgan just for comparison sake.














































I'd say these work perfectly. Same with Toxicnatos/Ute Watch Co. ISO-style rubber.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

jpisare said:


> I fat spring bars all the things. They have to be shoe horn'd in, but yes they fit. Here's my 031 on Borealis (black) and Obris Morgan just for comparison sake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the examples! I think these work well visually balancing the watch. Seems like a perfect complimentary tool strap with good thickness to match. I love the blue color on that one!

Thanks again for the info I'll have to pick up one of these 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Ajmercado said:


> Strap recommendations for SBBN033 for a small wrist?
> 
> I have a 6.25" wrist and while I love the tuna and the stock silicone strap, I find it hard to find a setting that feels snug without being too tight. On the strap I feel like I'm between two hole sizes - one will be too tight and leave marks but the next will be too loose and it will flop around a bit.
> 
> ...


Here is my 2 cents;

I personally LOVE the tuna on either a single pass Zulu (the Maratac ones use what feels like a slightly thinner nylon so they sit pretty much flush with the wrist and add no extra height), or the GL831 rubber strap. Exclusively those 2. My wrist is 6.5-6.75 and I get a great fit with either.

I've tried it on the Borealis rubber and I did not like it (just my opinion though). It looked great but seemed to force the watch to settle to one corner or the other of my wrist and never sat centered even after boiling and curving the strap.

Hopefully you find a solution that works best for you. Pictures when you get something you like!


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

AndrwTNT said:


> Here is my 2 cents;
> 
> I personally LOVE the tuna on either a single pass Zulu (the Maratac ones use what feels like a slightly thinner nylon so they sit pretty much flush with the wrist and add no extra height), or the GL831 rubber strap. Exclusively those 2. My wrist is 6.5-6.75 and I get a great fit with either.
> 
> ...


That's what I was kind of worried about. I heard someone else mention it somewhere back in this thread but I believe it was on a 1000m tuna so I didn't know if that still rang true for the 300m.

I've heard of the GL831 from uncle Seiko as a good recommendation before too! How do you compare it to the stock silicone?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Ajmercado said:


> That's what I was kind of worried about. I heard someone else mention it somewhere back in this thread but I believe it was on a 1000m tuna so I didn't know if that still rang true for the 300m.
> 
> I've heard of the GL831 from uncle Seiko as a good recommendation before too! How do you compare it to the stock silicone?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Compared to the stock silicone?.... FAR superior.

The Uncle Seiko looks much better (imo) and it does not attract/retain dust and lint like the stock silicone. Plus the keeper on the GL831 does a much better job at holding the strap and doesn't slip down like the metal keeper on the stock strap.

Also, the GL831 comes in a "short" length so it's better for small wrists without a long flapping end.

Have I sold you on it yet?..  LOL


----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

I got the blue Ever Bright Tuna on the weekend, despite the cost. I've had quite a few Tunas over the years and I always gravitate back to the ones with classic hands. This is the least flashy one I've ever had, which is a real bonus. It is pleasantly subdued and the bezel action is superb, definitely Grand Seiko quality. Vey impressed. Still huge though.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

jpisare said:


> I fat spring bars all the things. They have to be shoe horn'd in, but yes they fit. Here's my 031 on Borealis (black) and Obris Morgan just for comparison sake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still need to grab a strap like this. Love that color.


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

AndrwTNT said:


> Compared to the stock silicone?.... FAR superior.
> 
> The Uncle Seiko looks much better (imo) and it does not attract/retain dust and lint like the stock silicone. Plus the keeper on the GL831 does a much better job at holding the strap and doesn't slip down like the metal keeper on the stock strap.
> 
> ...


Man now you got me thinking!! Queue internet review search montage 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

With the 045 now rolled out, is it now all but inevitable that the 031 and 035s will be discontinued, transitioning to the new dial? I see now that Seiya marked the 025 as the "Final Batch"


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

monsters said:


> With the 045 now rolled out, is it now all but inevitable that the 031 and 035s will be discontinued, transitioning to the new dial? I see now that Seiya marked the 025 as the "Final Batch"


They're already discontinued from my understanding. Thankfully I was able to get all of the Marine Masters I wanted before they're gone.


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

monsters said:


> With the 045 now rolled out, is it now all but inevitable that the 031 and 035s will be discontinued, transitioning to the new dial? I see now that Seiya marked the 025 as the "Final Batch"


Luckily I snagged my 033 before they are gone. Also ordered signed S crown to be swapped. There will be no Prospex X in sight 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

monsters said:


> With the 045 now rolled out, is it now all but inevitable that the 031 and 035s will be discontinued, transitioning to the new dial? I see now that Seiya marked the 025 as the "Final Batch"


I snagged a 025. I like the hands and dial better. I understand people liking the new hands and lume, but the increased cost just didn't move me.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

AndrwTNT said:


> Here is my 2 cents;
> 
> I personally LOVE the tuna on either a single pass Zulu (the Maratac ones use what feels like a slightly thinner nylon so they sit pretty much flush with the wrist and add no extra height), or the GL831 rubber strap. Exclusively those 2. My wrist is 6.5-6.75 and I get a great fit with either.
> 
> ...


Basically the same for me. I like the basic maratac single pass gs/military straps because they are thin and fit easily with stock fat spring bars and dont add to the thickness of the watch on wrist. You can fine tune fit with them by adjusting the strap so that the tang buckle is in different positions which causes very fine tune adjustment to circumference.

also the stock dal1bp seiko jfm flat vent polyurethane straps are the best.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Ready for blue Kanji tomorrow


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Put the stock shroud back on the 037 Blue Tuna. For now anyway.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Thinking of grabbing a Strapcode Jubilee to have as an option for the Tunas. Anyone have one on their Tuna that they wouldn't mind sharing a pic(s) of?

I currently have my 037 on a Strapcode Endmill and love the way it looks. So the Jubilee will probably go on the 031 when I don't have it on a rubber or NATO.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

WeirdGuy said:


> Thinking of grabbing a Strapcode Jubilee to have as an option for the Tunas. Anyone have one on their Tuna that they wouldn't mind sharing a pic(s) of?
> 
> I currently have my 037 on a Strapcode Endmill and love the way it looks. So the Jubilee will probably go on the 031 when I don't have it on a rubber or NATO.


4 months ago I grabbed strapcode super j juis jubilee for my turtle. Ended up with a nightmare. Screws keep unscrewing themselves. Stock clasp and the replacement clasps snapped because they were extremely stiff and difficult to close. Bought "upgraded" v clasp, third one - also very stiff, need to use pushers to close it. Threw strapcode garbage away, put the stock bracelet on instead.

I strongly advise to stay away from strapcode or else you end up with multiple qc issues. Ah not to mention their spring bars tips are thinner than seiko fatties (1.1 mm) so you wear and tear you lugs using them.









Strapcode Super-J Louis for New Turtle - problem


Today I reveived my new bracelet but it appears to be somehow damaged/badly manufactured. First issue I have considers the clasp. It is very difficult/sometimes impossible to close, requires lot of force to do it. The reason for this is one of the pushers block itself when pushed (see photos)...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

So I see the new Tuna replacing the 031 is only 10,000 yen more which is nothing (~£70). Have they raised the price of the old one to it's current 140,000 yen or did it always cost that much?


----------



## Goalie (Jan 14, 2007)

Rikimaru said:


> 4 months ago I grabbed strapcode super j juis jubilee for my turtle. Ended up with a nightmare. Screws keep unscrewing themselves. Stock clasp and the replacement clasps snapped because they were extremely stiff and difficult to close. Bought "upgraded" v clasp, third one - also very stiff, need to use pushers to close it. Threw strapcode garbage away, put the stock bracelet on instead.
> 
> I strongly advise to stay away from strapcode or else you end up with multiple qc issues. Ah not to mention their spring bars tips are thinner than seiko fatties (1.1 mm) so you wear and tear you lugs using them.
> 
> ...


Could not disagree more. I have been buying Strapcode bracelets for years , probably at least 25 variations on watches I've bought and sold, never ever an issue. Seiko stock bracelets are junk for the most part except the Tuna older bracelet. Strapcode is a huge upgrade for the lower levels, turtle sammy etc


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Goalie said:


> Could not disagree more. I have been buying Strapcode bracelets for years , probably at least 25 variations on watches I've bought and sold, never ever an issue. Seiko stock bracelets are junk for the most part except the Tuna older bracelet. Strapcode is a huge upgrade for the lower levels, turtle sammy etc


Have you bought from them recently? How are the clasps? As I wrote - I recently had 3 badly mashined, stiff, difficult to close, v clasp included. I think the whole batch is flawed


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

Goalie said:


> Could not disagree more. I have been buying Strapcode bracelets for years , probably at least 25 variations on watches I've bought and sold, never ever an issue. Seiko stock bracelets are junk for the most part except the Tuna older bracelet. Strapcode is a huge upgrade for the lower levels, turtle sammy etc


For those that have bought from strap code, does the 22mm fit better or the ones they specifically mark for the tuna (21.5mm)?

Previous threads seemed inconclusive about which is the better fit. Looking for either the hex or end mill. I haven't touched the OEM bracelet yet because the clasp is a bit big for my liking


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Shug (Jun 19, 2016)

monsters said:


> For those that have bought from strap code, does the 22mm fit better or the ones they specifically mark for the tuna (21.5mm)?
> 
> Previous threads seemed inconclusive about which is the better fit. Looking for either the hex or end mill. I haven't touched the OEM bracelet yet because the clasp is a bit big for my liking


I think I depends on the lugs / endlink sizes. I bought the 22mm hexhad and had no issues getting one endlink in but the other I had to file down. Whereas other people have had no issues fitting 22s without issue.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I guess no one has a jubilee on their Tuna. I'm going to go ahead and grab one anyway. I've never had an issue with a Strapcode bracelet, and I've had many, so the issue stated above by Rikimaru doesn't sway me. However, that situation does suck.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

I swear this would be the last one ever... well unless they decide to stick in an 8L55 in 5 years (and provided it's not the end of the world / WW3).


----------



## Red Rover (Aug 12, 2010)

monsters said:


> For those that have bought from strap code, does the 22mm fit better or the ones they specifically mark for the tuna (21.5mm)?
> 
> Previous threads seemed inconclusive about which is the better fit. Looking for either the hex or end mill. I haven't touched the OEM bracelet yet because the clasp is a bit big for my liking


I put the 21.5 Super O on my SBBN031 and it fit perfectly.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

The pure blackness that is a Darth on a black ISO, with black buckle....with a splash of Sunday red


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

My modded SBBN031 on a 20mm Hawkrigger o-rig strap


















@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

guys seconds hands in my SBBN031 wont start after pushing the crown in  The watch is brand new, I got it from Seiya like 2 weeks ago... what are my options here? Send it back? Get the new one as replacement? Get it repaired? I am pissed as **** 

video of the issue


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Rikimaru said:


> guys seconds hands in my SBBN031 wont start after pushing the crown in  The watch is brand new, I got it from Seiya like 2 weeks ago... what are my options here? Send it back? Get the new one as replacement? Get it repaired? I am pissed as ****
> 
> video of the issue


Contact them it's under warranty right?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Rikimaru said:


> guys seconds hands in my SBBN031 wont start after pushing the crown in  The watch is brand new, I got it from Seiya like 2 weeks ago... what are my options here? Send it back? Get the new one as replacement? Get it repaired? I am pissed as ****
> 
> video of the issue


Contact Seiya and have it arranged to send the watch back. He will definitely help you out.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Yeah did that. How this happened (broken tuna movement) is beyond me...


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

I sprung for the 031 bracelet for my 037 Blue Tuna. It was pricey but worth it for me.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SBBN037 on bracelet, you say?!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

jpisare said:


> SBBN037 on bracelet, you say?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I really wanted the blue tuna but I'm also a bracelet guy. Not a rubber fan for the most part. I had it on a strapcode for a while but in the end, just like the Seiko bracelet more. So I ended up paying quite the premium to end up with blue on a Seiko bracelet. I wish Seiko would just give us the option of bracelet or strap on all the various colors like most other companies.


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

They pop up on the various sales forums from time to time but unless you really have patience that's not always the best route. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

WeirdGuy said:


> I guess no one has a jubilee on their Tuna...


They're out there, just haven't seen one posted here in a bit. The jubilee looks stunning on the Tunas IMO. I was actually thinking of modding the SKX jubilee to fit my 017.

Quick google search turned up this, pretty sure it's a Strapcode.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

TheMeasure said:


> They're out there, just haven't seen one posted here in a bit. The jubilee looks stunning on the Tunas IMO. I was actually thinking of modding the SKX jubilee to fit my 017.
> 
> Quick google search turned up this, pretty sure it's a Strapcode.


Awesome. Thanks for that. Helps a lot.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

danshort said:


> I sprung for the 031 bracelet for my 037 Blue Tuna. It was pricey but worth it for me.
> 
> View attachment 15520089


I have an 031 as well and wore the bracelet for one day. Took it off the next day and put it away. Not huge a fan of the way it wears, so it just sits in a drawer while I wear Strapcodes. It does look good though!


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

My 031 from Seiya has been stuck with customs for over a week now with minimal movement - hopefully the delay will just make the arrival that much sweeter. Anyone also recently order from Seiya with experience with customs?

I wonder if they are backed up because of COVID, or if Seiya filled out paperwork incorrectly...


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Seiya is known for not filling out paperwork correctly. Always buy from Gnomon if you can. Your watch will literally be to you in 3 days. I have heard some crappy stories of people getting dinged for more money/duty taxes once their watch enters the US and then the watch taking quite a while to get to them. I've NEVER had this happen with Gnomon. They use DHL and it goes through customs without issue and is at my doorstep in the states within 3 days.


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

WeirdGuy said:


> Seiya is known for not filling out paperwork correctly. Always buy from Gnomon if you can. Your watch will literally be to you in 3 days. I have heard some crappy stories of people getting dinged for more money/duty taxes once their watch enters the US and then the watch taking quite a while to get to them. I've NEVER had this happen with Gnomon. They use DHL and it goes through customs without issue and is at my doorstep in the states within 3 days.


Thank you - my worst suspicions confirmed... Let's hope this does not turn into a fiasco! I have bought from Seiya previously, but never above the customs duty threshold. You live and learn right?

Edit: come to think of it, the previous times I've ordered from them were sent via EMS. They switched to DHL this time around, and perhaps DHL is much stricter with the customs process?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

monsters said:


> Thank you - my worst suspicions confirmed... Let's hope this does not turn into a fiasco! I have bought from Seiya previously, but never above the customs duty threshold. You live and learn right?
> 
> Edit: come to think of it, the previous times I've ordered from them were sent via EMS. They switched to DHL this time around, and perhaps DHL is much stricter with the customs process?


True dat! Sorry that your watch is stuck for now but, at least you know you have a great watch on the way to look forward to.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

monsters said:


> Edit: come to think of it, the previous times I've ordered from them were sent via EMS. They switched to DHL this time around, and perhaps DHL is much stricter with the customs process?


Nope. This is still a Seiya issue. If you go back maybe 10 pages(?) or more, you will see a discussion regarding this. It is because of how Seiya fills out the paperwork.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

WeirdGuy said:


> I have an 031 as well and wore the bracelet for one day. Took it off the next day and put it away. Not huge a fan of the way it wears, so it just sits in a drawer while I wear Strapcodes. It does look good though!


One thing I've learned about OEM Seiko bracelets is to start by removing links from both sides to keep the clasp centered, then mix and match longer and shorter ones from each side to get it just right. Once I used all the links, I always found a comfortable mix. You may already know this, but it took me at least a couple of frustrating fits to find it.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Robotaz said:


> One thing I've learned about OEM Seiko bracelets is to start by removing links from both sides to keep the clasp centered, then mix and match longer and shorter ones from each side to get it just right. Once I used all the links, I always found a comfortable mix. You may already know this, but it took me at least a couple of frustrating fits to find it.


Definitely knew this, however, this is one I cant get to fit me just right for some reason. I think its the dive extension that just sits weird. It looks and feels odd when on wrist. I never had this issue with either of my MM300's (which basically have the same bracelet and diver extension if I am not mistaken). Who knows. The best OEM Seiko bracelet I have come across is the one that came on SBDC063. That bracelet was really good, IMO.


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

I have ordered 4 watches through Seiya and have never had an issue. 3 were before COVID through EMS or whatever it's called and one came during COVID through DHL.

I live in Canada mind you, but have never had an issue with anything coming from him, if anything I wonder if it even goes through customs as it arrives so fast.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Pffft, you're weird. Lol


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Me & Tuna had a UFO sighting today, up close.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

weirdestwizard said:


> I have ordered 4 watches through Seiya and have never had an issue. 3 were before COVID through EMS or whatever it's called and one came during COVID through DHL.
> 
> I live in Canada mind you, but have never had an issue with anything coming from him, if anything I wonder if it even goes through customs as it arrives so fast.


Right now, Seiya uses DHL and you'll get sizable duty bills from them. Not sure about whether you get an AD stamped card from him.

With Gnomon, you get an AD warranty and no duty bill. Nothing against Seiya from me. I just choose Gnomon.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

This^^. I've ordered from Seiya in the past, and they have good communication, but for the reasons stated above, and more, I choose Gnomon unless I can't find what I want there.


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

WeirdGuy said:


> This^^. I've ordered from Seiya in the past, and they have good communication, but for the reasons stated above, and more, I choose Gnomon unless I can't find what I want there.


Just as a follow up- I called DHL and they noted my watch was held in customs because "the sender included 5 forms which were unrelated and none of them were filled out correctly." They were surprised to hear that my package was only one watch instead of 5 watches. Apparently they also didn't mark whether or not the watch was battery operated, which apparently is an important distinction.

My first go around with customs, and not so fun so far. I hope it gets to me with a minimal duty owed (for one watch, not 5!!)


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Yikes.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

WeirdGuy said:


> This^^. I've ordered from Seiya in the past, and they have good communication, but for the reasons stated above, and more, I choose Gnomon unless I can't find what I want there.


Same here. I've bought two watches totaling about $4K from Seiya with no drama. Great transactions.

Not long after, I switched to Chino because they were an AD. I don't think they are anymore. So now I go with Gnomon.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Robotaz said:


> Same here. I've bought two watches totaling about $4K from Seiya with no drama. Great transactions.
> 
> Not long after, I switched to Chino because they were an AD. I don't think they are anymore. So now I go with Gnomon.


I bought from Chino once years ago, and like you mentioned, I think they stopped being an AD. I actually went to their site about a month ago and I could not figure out how to get to anything Seiko related on their site. Ordering from them was a little cumbersome but, they were a good place to buy.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Well Seiya is just a purchasing service. Doesn't he just gets his watches from 012.co.jp?


----------



## Nmishkin (Aug 12, 2018)

Fresh in from Gnomon! Only took 3 days get to virginia and they even set the local time. Ever since I sold my sbbn033 last year, I've been missing the tuna. The sbbn045 improves on everything I wasn't crazy about on my 033. This is going to be getting a lot of wrist time!


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

Nmishkin said:


> Fresh in from Gnomon! Only took 3 days get to virginia and they even set the local time. Ever since I sold my sbbn033 last year, I've been missing the tuna. The sbbn045 improves on everything I wasn't crazy about on my 033. This is going to be getting a lot of wrist time!


Care to share the details about improvements? Or just the whole package (hands, dial and non signed crown) suits you? I too miss tuna after selling 031 and looking into this one, and I don't want to go with 031 again


----------



## Nmishkin (Aug 12, 2018)

@Caye My biggest gripes with the 033 were the polished shroud, handset that was reused in the 200m models, and although its an unpopular opinion, the hardlex crystal. It was still a great watch, but missed a few marks for me.

On the sbbn045, I really like the handset that's a throwback to older models. I also like that the crown is sterile, unlike the last generation with the prospex logo. Seiko did a great job with the brushed metal on the shroud and the overall finishing of the watch. The chapter ring looks to be anodized aluminum and lines up perfectly and the second hand hits each mark dead-on. Although a lot of people were unhappy with the loss of the double domed hardlex crystal, the highly legible, flat sapphire crystal makes this the perfect tool watch for me. I've only had it for a few hours, but I'm really happy with it so far!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I wish the SBBN033 had a full stainless steel bezel and not an insert but what can I say, I like the Seiko Monster look. Also, the OEM bracelet cost me an arm, a leg, and a nut but it was worth it.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I wish the SBBN033 had a full stainless steel bezel and not an insert but what can I say, I like the Seiko Monster look. Also, the OEM bracelet cost me an arm, a leg, and a nut but it was worth it.
> View attachment 15522408


I agree on the bracelet. Worth every penny.


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> I agree on the bracelet. Worth every penny.





Mr. James Duffy said:


> I wish the SBBN033 had a full stainless steel bezel and not an insert but what can I say, I like the Seiko Monster look. Also, the OEM bracelet cost me an arm, a leg, and a nut but it was worth it.


How do you guys like the adjustability of the bracelet? When compared to something like a Rolex/Tudor oyster the links seem to be much longer/bigger. In my past experience with other watches, I have enjoyed smaller links that drape around the wrist and was thinking of buying a Strapcode or Uncle Seiko bracelet..

I haven't touched my bracelet for this reason (thinking I would not be able to dial it for my smaller wrists well)


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

monsters said:


> How do you guys like the adjustability of the bracelet? When compared to something like a Rolex/Tudor oyster the links seem to be much longer/bigger. In my past experience with other watches, I have enjoyed smaller links that drape around the wrist and was thinking of buying a Strapcode or Uncle Seiko bracelet..
> 
> I haven't touched my bracelet for this reason (thinking I would not be able to dial it for my smaller wrists well)


Shorter links would certainly be more comfortable and more adjustable. I have found that with all bracelets, the key to a comfortable fit is to center the scissor arm underneath your wrist and not the top of the clasp which is often much shorter. This requires removing more links on the 6 o'clock end than on the 12 o'clock end.


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> Same here. I've bought two watches totaling about $4K from Seiya with no drama. Great transactions.
> 
> Not long after, I switched to Chino because they were an AD. I don't think they are anymore. So now I go with Gnomon.





WeirdGuy said:


> I bought from Chino once years ago, and like you mentioned, I think they stopped being an AD. I actually went to their site about a month ago and I could not figure out how to get to anything Seiko related on their site. Ordering from them was a little cumbersome but, they were a good place to buy.


*Further update* to this to save some others pain and suffering. Was contacted by DHL this morning to pay a customs bill after daily calls to amend the paperwork that Seiya botched.

Had to pay $90 total, of which only $47 were duty fees. The rest were mandatory "Merchandise Processing" fees (mandated by customs) and "Advance Payment" fees (by DHL, because they had to use their credit to import the watch without proper documentation).

Needless to say.... not so happy with Seiya right now, but not worth the fight. At this point I just want my watch.

This is probably my 7-8th transaction with Seiya, and I've also had a handful with Chino and Higuchi, and the first time I've been hit by customs fees and delays. Lesson learned - I'm probably a Gnomon customer going forward based on everyone's positive experiences here.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

033 on a Strapcode; for those days when there's no such thing, as too much bling. Other days are darth days.

I find this bracelet comfortable to wear, and it appears at least as well made as Seiko pieces. YMMV.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Nmishkin said:


> @Caye My biggest gripes with the 033 were the polished shroud, handset that was reused in the 200m models, and although its an unpopular opinion, the hardlex crystal. It was still a great watch, but missed a few marks for me.
> 
> On the sbbn045, I really like the handset that's a throwback to older models. I also like that the crown is sterile, unlike the last generation with the prospex logo. Seiko did a great job with the brushed metal on the shroud and the overall finishing of the watch. The chapter ring looks to be anodized aluminum and lines up perfectly and the second hand hits each mark dead-on. Although a lot of people were unhappy with the loss of the double domed hardlex crystal, the highly legible, flat sapphire crystal makes this the perfect tool watch for me. I've only had it for a few hours, but I'm really happy with it so far!


How do you find the lume on the new model?
Is it as good as the SBBN033 lume.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Currently my only Tuna. SRPE29K1









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmishkin (Aug 12, 2018)

@kokoro Absolutely, if not better! I think they did a better job with the application of lume on this iteration, more precise- as you can see in the photos below.


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Nmishkin said:


> @kokoro Absolutely, if not better! I think they did a better job with the application of lume on this iteration, more precise- as you can see in the photos below.
> View attachment 15524890
> 
> View attachment 15524895


Cheers mate


----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)

Absolutely love my 045. The new hand set and sapphire make it much more appealing than the previous iterations.


----------



## stew007 (Jan 19, 2014)

I agree with you, it is definitely worth it! Looks awesome on bracelet.



danshort said:


> I sprung for the 031 bracelet for my 037 Blue Tuna. It was pricey but worth it for me.
> 
> View attachment 15520089


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Darth.....still my only current Seiko........


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

And so it begins...got my signed crown and new stem for my 033. Now to take it over to Frank @ TimeZone!

If anyone is absolutely neurotic like me and is curious, the stem was about $25 and the crown was about $100 after shipping and taxes both on eBay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

My Strapcode Jubilee will be here tomorrow. Should I put it on the 017, 033 or 037?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> My Strapcode Jubilee will be here tomorrow. Should I put it on the 017, 033 or 037?


yes



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

jpisare said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL. Exactly. ??


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Pics to come soon. ⌚⌚⌚


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Kinboat said:


> Absolutely love my 045. The new hand set and sapphire make it much more appealing than the previous iterations.


I just now realised that it was the domed crystal that irritated me on my sbbn031. 
Yours look really good. I might have to dip my toe again..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Decided to put the Jubilee on the 031. Looks really good and wears so well.


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

WeirdGuy said:


> Decided to put the Jubilee on the 031. Looks really good and wears so well.
> 
> View attachment 15528953
> 
> View attachment 15528954


That looks great!!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SBBN035 on a ToxicNATO XL


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Ok, decided to move the Jubilee over to the 037 and the Endmill to the 031. Only 037 shown.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

That jubilee looks amazing on the 037, WG. 

I have an Uncle Seiko BoR incoming. Probably late this week; can't wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

031 on the Endmill.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

WeirdGuy said:


> Decided to put the Jubilee on the 031. Looks really good and wears so well.
> 
> View attachment 15528954


This looks sharp man!
I miss my Tuna. It went back to Japan for repair.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Rikimaru said:


> This looks sharp man!
> I miss my Tuna. It went back to Japan for repair.


Thanks. Hope you get it back good as new, and soon!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

@WeirdGuy In Covid - times it may take a little extra time :/


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Just ordered a Strapcode Oyster for the 017. Looking into a black Strapcode bracelet for the 035. Need to see which ones they have.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

WeirdGuy said:


> Just ordered a Strapcode Oyster for the 017. Looking into a black Strapcode bracelet for the 035. Need to see which ones they have.


Yo, how are the clasps on ur strapcodes bro? Arent they a bit stiff and difficult to close? I am talking about recently bought ones


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I've had no issues with any of the claps on my Strapcodes. I will check the one incoming and let you know if I have any issues.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Anyone heard from GTR83?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Well, Strapcode is sold out of the black bracelet I want for the 035. Looks I have to wait until they're back in stock.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

So the Strapcode convo is an interesting one. I've recently picked up two SKX007/9 SC bracelets from sellers here on WUS; I honestly don't remember if both were brand new or not, at least one was for sure, but the other if not was practically so. 

Both have issues with the safety lock or whatever you call that piece that closes down over the top of the clasp. The slightest wrist flexion pops that mechanism up so it's no longer "locked." While the clasp is still secure it's a huge annoyance. Prior to this I've never had an issue with a SC bracelet. 

To rectify I've ordered two Uncle Seiko clasps to replace the "faulty" SC ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phrankxero (Sep 26, 2018)

Rikimaru said:


> Yo, how are the clasps on ur strapcodes bro? Arent they a bit stiff and difficult to close? I am talking about recently bought ones


I have same issue on a Hexad with the upgraded v-clasp. its tolerable but still annoying...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

jpisare said:


> Both have issues with the safety lock or whatever you call that piece that closes down over the top of the clasp. The slightest wrist flexion pops that mechanism up so it's no longer "locked." While the clasp is still secure it's a huge annoyance. Prior to this I've never had an issue with a SC bracelet.


A common fix for the premature release of the flip locking clasp is to gently give the sides of the locking clasp a squeeze with some pliers. This should tighten it up. Just be careful not to over squeeze and then you can't get it shut. I've found it works well, if your concerned about scratching the clasp, I mask it up with electrical tape before hand.

I know the manufacturer should get it right prior to shipping, I guess they are all not QC'd on a flexed wrist to see if they pop open.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> A common fix for the premature release of the flip locking clasp is to gently give the sides of the locking clasp a squeeze with some pliers. This should tighten it up. Just be careful not to over squeeze and then you can't get it shut. I've found it works well, if your concerned about scratching the clasp, I mask it up with electrical tape before hand.
> 
> I know the manufacturer should get it right prior to shipping, I guess they are all not QC'd on a flexed wrist to see if they pop open.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Noted, thanks! I'll try that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Red PeeKay said:


> A common fix for the premature release of the flip locking clasp is to gently give the sides of the locking clasp a squeeze with some pliers. This should tighten it up. Just be careful not to over squeeze and then you can't get it shut. I've found it works well, if your concerned about scratching the clasp, I mask it up with electrical tape before hand.
> 
> I know the manufacturer should get it right prior to shipping, I guess they are all not QC'd on a flexed wrist to see if they pop open.


Overtime you might have to do this fix anyway as I've done to my old Landmaster Kinetic (exact same clasp design).


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Thankfully, none of mine have had this issue. I've had this issue before on one bracelet that I can remember, and it was an NTH bracelet that came on one of my Subs. I did exactly what was suggested by Red PeeKay, and I no longer have issues with it. 

I wonder if this QC issue is only specific to a batch(es) made between a certain timeframe, or if it's sporadic? Seems this is something they would have had many complaints on by now, and if they give a **** about QC issues (unlike Seiko), then they would rectify it.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

I was looking at the reissue of The Quart Golden Tuna and at my Original one (the international model) and one thing keeps making me wonder hard. What is the bezel made of on the original? Plastic? Acrylic? something else? Ive always been curious. Anyone know?


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

trameline said:


> View attachment 15532243
> View attachment 15532244
> View attachment 15532245


That strap combo looks great!


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Kinboat said:


> Absolutely love my 045. The new hand set and sapphire make it much more appealing than the previous iterations.





Kinboat said:


> Absolutely love my 045. The new hand set and sapphire make it much more appealing than the previous iterations.


that is a really cool picture. Great job!


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Tunatastic Thursday!


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Ajmercado said:


> And so it begins...got my signed crown and new stem for my 033. Now to take it over to Frank @ TimeZone!
> 
> If anyone is absolutely neurotic like me and is curious, the stem was about $25 and the crown was about $100 after shipping and taxes both on eBay
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Outstanding! Just curious, where did you price these parts? Thanks.


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Strapcode Super Oyster came in today and went straight onto the 017.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

So maybe the Spring Drive Tuna being discontinued and never coming back is a good thing. The way this watch was put together by the Epson factory is just wrong.

So my bezel was seizing up and I had to take it apart to clean and re-grease it with Rockshox Judy Butter (pre-Sram era for you mtb folks). This watch I bought new in April this year and made in last September.

The shroud bolts are loctite with a white substance and it was really hard to avoid wearing down the hex surrounds on the bolt itself cuz they were super tight (but I was really careful using my Wiha hex key so all good there). Once the bolts were removed, turns out they overspilled the loctite in-between the shroud and the watch case. This white residue took me all day to clean off the casing and inside of the shroud (I first thought the DLC was chiping off but it's just the loctite looking like dried superglue thank goodness).

Underneath the bezel was full of sand and dirt, just like when I first removed the bezel on my 55th Anniversary Tuna first day I got that. Where are they assembling these things out in the desert under a tent like Tesla? My MM300 beat on for 5 years straight 2nd hand had none of these sand and dirt when I first removed the bezel for maintenance it was just dry. But these new Tunas LMFAO!

The Emperor Tuna has no such loctite glue BS with drilled out lugs and it is designed and put together to facilitate easy maintenance.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I blame Rikimaru for this jinx , but the clasp on the Strapcode Super Oyster I received is pretty damn loose. Going to fix it, but figured I'd mention it since I said I would update if I had any issues with these new ones I ordered.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Kinboat said:


> Absolutely love my 045. The new hand set and sapphire make it much more appealing than the previous iterations.


I really like that they dropped the Monster hands and added sapphire, I was gonna pick one up but the price is steep!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

chillwill120 said:


> I really like that they dropped the Monster hands and added sapphire, I was gonna pick one up but the price is steep!


I agree on the price hike. It doesn't match a sapphire and hand swap, IMO. I know Seiko has a new pricing tier, but this seems excessive. I might grab a new one if they come out with a new colorway that I feel might be worth the new extra cost.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

WeirdGuy said:


> I agree on the price hike. It doesn't match a sapphire and hand swap, IMO. I know Seiko has a new pricing tier, but this seems excessive. I might grab a new one if they come out with a new colorway that I feel might be worth the new extra cost.


I have an SBBN031 but I'm really missing the traditional Tuna hands. The SBBN044 seemed perfect since it has the traditional hands and sapphire (which I highly prefer over hardlex). But the SBBN044 is nearly double the price of a decent preowned SBBN017 and is also going for a similar price to a nice condition pre-owned 1000m SBBN040 Golden Tuna. I just don't know how Seiko can justify this price bump. Unless the prices on pre-owned models come down to earth, I think I'll just go for a 017 and upgrade to Sapphire.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

chillwill120 said:


> I have an SBBN031 but I'm really missing the traditional Tuna hands. The SBBN044 seemed perfect since it has the traditional hands and sapphire (which I highly prefer over hardlex). But the SBBN044 is nearly double the price of a decent preowned SBBN017 and is also going for a similar price to a nice condition pre-owned 1000m SBBN040 Golden Tuna. I just don't know how Seiko can justify this price bump. Unless the prices on pre-owned models come down to earth, I think I'll just go for a 017 and upgrade to Sapphire.


So this is basically what I did, however, I chose the 017 for the reasons you stated AND because I really like the all brushed toolish look of the 017. Best of both worlds for me. I don't mind the Hardlex, but that's just me. I'll do a sapphire upgrade if the Hardlex ever gets beat up.

Also, there's something special about the 015/017 that the new ones don't have. The signed crown and MarineMaster text on dial are nice touches, but I really think it's the metallic day/date wheels that I love.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

chillwill120 said:


> The SBBN044 seemed perfect since it has the traditional hands


But do they really? I find the outlines to these retro hands look comically thick.

It's like as if they can't readily admit that the old classic design was better, but they had to muck with it somehow to cater to their "keep moving forward" slogan.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

BTW, I stated above that I like the metal day/date wheels on my 017, but are they actually metal? Anyone know for sure? I've heard they are, but who knows. I just know they look metal with that shimmer.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

krayzie said:


> But do they really? I find the outlines to these retro hands look comically thick.
> 
> It's like as if they can't readily admit that the old classic design was better, but they had to muck with it somehow to cater to their "keep moving forward" slogan.


So you're saying that the 044 hands look bigger than the retro arrow hands? They do seem a bit off.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

chillwill120 said:


> So you're saying that the 044 hands look bigger than the retro arrow hands? They do seem a bit off.


Well I was just trying to compare them to the OG hands prior to the arrow stuff. The hands size could be the same as the old stuff but you see how the outline around the hand lume is a lot broader. I believe this is how Seiko tried to modernize the vintage look (this is the general direction of the current Prospex line) and make them as an improvement to the arrow hands in a way.

I've read Tokunaga said he truly believed the arrow hands were a real improvement to legibility. I mean the Spring Drive Tuna was truly their futuristic Tuna watch as a kudos to the original black face of the sea 600m Grandfather Tuna.

I've had two SBBN007 before and now an SLA041 these definitely have classic hands with thin outlines.

Tanaka and Kosugi are really hard to beat when it comes to design aesthetics (especially with Tanaka in terms of minute details). Maybe they should let Okuyama mess with the 600m Tuna design just once, I mean the guy already wears an SBDX011 on a daily basis it seems.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

krayzie said:


> Well I was just trying to compare them to the OG hands prior to the arrow stuff. The hands size could be the same as the old stuff but you see how the outline around the hand lume is a lot broader. I believe this is how Seiko tried to modernize the vintage look (this is the general direction of the current Prospex line) and make them as an improvement to the arrow hands in a way.
> 
> I've read Tokunaga said he truly believed the arrow hands were a real improvement to legibility. I mean the Spring Drive Tuna was truly their futuristic Tuna watch as a kudos to the original black face of the sea 600m Grandfather Tuna.
> 
> ...


I'm just not a huge fan of the Monster hands of the 31/33/35. Maybe they are more legible for some people, but I've certainly never had trouble reading the traditional hands on the 017. I prefer the aesthetics or the original brushed hands and the Tuna just seems less special with the Monster style hands that are being thrown on a ton of Seiko divers these days. Im wearing my 031 now; still a cool watch but I miss the original hands! Now that you pointed out how the hands on the 044 are thicker, I think I have no option but to grab a 017 or 015.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Uncle Seiko BoR.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

jpisare said:


> Uncle Seiko BoR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. 

My BoR inbound. Probably take a couple of months to arrive down under given all the Covid delays. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks, man. Hopefully sooner rather than later for yours!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

jpisare said:


> Thanks, man. Hopefully sooner rather than later for yours!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a DB straight end link BoR just arrived but am somewhat underwhelmed by it. The beads are quite flat and not as shiny as I would have liked. The gold standard for me is the Nth BoR which is a beautiful piece, however curved endlink and too narrow.

The Uncle Seiko BoR looks like it will do the trick.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Roningrad said:


> Outstanding! Just curious, where did you price these parts? Thanks.


I got them all on eBay! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Ajmercado said:


> I got them all on eBay!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome. Thanks AJM!. Cheers!


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

WeirdGuy said:


> Strapcode Super Oyster came in today and went straight onto the 017.
> 
> View attachment 15534521
> 
> ...


Wow....looks amazing!!! I need that in a black version for 035.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SBBN033 on Uncle Seiko BoR.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Uncle Seiko for me too today


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Well, after 244 days my Tuna is finally back! Date issue was fixed and strangely I have been provided a brand new case with new serial number as described in the work report.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

weirdestwizard said:


> Well, after 244 days my Tuna is finally back! Date issue was fixed and strangely I have been provided a brand new case with new serial number as described in the work report.
> 
> View attachment 15537434


If Coserv "fixed" it, they probably are incapable of such a simple fix and replaced it all, or butchered the case so bad they had to replace it. I'm sure it's not random, and most likely is based on incompetence.


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> If Coserv "fixed" it, they probably are incapable of such a simple fix and replaced it all, or butchered the case so bad they had to replace it. I'm sure it's not random, and most likely is based on incompetence.


I would like to think Seiko Japan knows what they are doing with the 1000m Tunas but who knows? Something happened for sure!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

weirdestwizard said:


> after 244 days


244 days WTF?! My tuna just went to japan to Seiya because of malfunction... ****


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Most of that was due to Seiko Canada shipping my watch to the states first. 

My watch was in Japan for only a small portion of that.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

weirdestwizard said:


> I would like to think Seiko Japan knows what they are doing with the 1000m Tunas but who knows? Something happened for sure!


I think they just gave you a new watch.

Yes I always have to remind the lady there that my watch needs and only goes to Japan for service (I only buy models that require servicing in Japan on purpose).


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

krayzie said:


> I think they just gave you a new watch.
> 
> Yes I always have to remind the lady there that my watch needs and only goes to Japan for service (I only buy models that require servicing in Japan on purpose).


At first I though they did too, but the shroud, bezel, and strap are original to me (marks match pics I took before it left)

The case, dial, movement and crystal I can't say if they are new or not.

Hopefully it will be a while before my next interaction with Seiko Canada, but moving forward Ill try and suggest Japan and see if they send it there. By then I hope COVID is also a thing of the past too.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

weirdestwizard said:


> Hopefully it will be a while before my next interaction with Seiko Canada, but moving forward Ill try and suggest Japan and see if they send it there. By then I hope COVID is also a thing of the past too.


They have no problem with that as long as you agree to pay the shipping fee lol!

Did they provide you with a repair report from Japan? They refused to give me one for my MM300 idk why.


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

krayzie said:


> They have no problem with that as long as you agree to pay the shipping fee lol!
> 
> Did they provide you with a repair report from Japan? They refused to give me one for my MM300 idk why.


They did, it was short but said:

"STRAP WORN
DATE CHANGES WHEN UNSCREWING CROWN, RESISTANCE FELT IN CROWN,
SPCL NEW WATCH CASE
OLD SERIAL XXXXXX
NEW SERIAL XXXXXX
CHECK MOVEMENT N/C
CASE N/C
FREIGHT JAPAN 100 CAD"


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Maybe there was something wrong with the crown tube on the watch case.

Seems like Seiko QC issue runs deep in their supply chain whether imported or domestic parts production, and imo it has now infected their JDM assembly as well.

Japan is so broke these days that not only they now have to up their production volume to meet the demand of export markets, their domestic market has to also put up with the current decline in quality but I digress lol!

Just glad everything worked out in the end and hopefully works out as well for people who are still in the midst of waiting on a solution.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

BTW with the 55th Anniversary Tuna, no matter how I grease and re-grease the bezel it will eventually go stiff and seize to turn. I've since replaced the bezel gasket with the one from my Rose Gold Tuna and it works great with minimal greasing. Now I just got to figure out how to order a replacement gasket.

The batch of bezel gasket Seiko is using for the 55th Anniversary Tuna must be defective. They are way too stiff to turn and I see this in literally every YouTube video review.


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Really fancy another Tuna, currently have one of each - 300m sbbn031, 600m sbdb013, 1000m sbbn025 quartz, 1000m sbdx014 auto. So on my list are either sbdx011, sbdx013, sla041.
.
Sbdx011 - love the fact its the first ever emperor tuna, love the hands, but as they are discontinued hard to find NOS example for good price or even mint one - shrouds seems to be easily damaged as the are pvd coated.
Sbdx013 - exactly same as my sbdx014 other than colour scheme, but I love the dark stealth look
SLA041 - Love the old hands and the idea of having a limited Tuna - Only 4th ever LE emperor tuna I believe. The new steel used in bezel seems interesting, like the idea of no coating on the watch. As I never seen one in person only pics is the shade of blue to light on dial? The red writing on dial seems like it shouldn't be there and seems overly bright in the pics. The lume plots also seem to be very different to my other tunas, the lume looks like green blobs in the pics on my other tunas you cant really even make out the markers from the lume. Worth the premium over sbdx013?

Did consider the gundams also but they don't really fit in with the rest of the range and seem a strange addition in tuna lineup.

Any thoughts?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

krayzie said:


> BTW with the 55th Anniversary Tuna, no matter how I grease and re-grease the bezel it will eventually go stiff and seize to turn. I've since replaced the bezel gasket with the one from my Rose Gold Tuna and it works great with minimal greasing. Now I just got to figure out how to order a replacement gasket.
> 
> The batch of bezel gasket Seiko is using for the 55th Anniversary Tuna must be defective. They are way too stiff to turn and I see this in literally every YouTube video review.


I had the same experience with my 2020 sbbn031 and it was a little annoying. Whenever it went in the water it was great, and for a period after as well, but eventually it dried up and very nearly seized completely.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

MadsNilsson said:


> I had the same experience with my 2020 sbbn031 and it was a little annoying. Whenever it went in the water it was great, and for a period after as well, but eventually it dried up and very nearly seized completely.


Yes and I got sick of keep dunking my watches into a bucket of water lol!

I was experimenting with the setup all week long. Now I realized it's not just the bezel gasket but also the click spring is also a factor as well. It takes some repeated adjustments to get the right turn feel.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

I've managed to get the optional strap from the 3 watch gift set. It gives the watch a totally different feel in terms of looks.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

krayzie said:


> Yes and I got sick of keep dunking my watches into a bucket of water lol!
> 
> I was experimenting with the setup all week long. Now I realized it's not just the bezel gasket but also the click spring is also a factor as well. It takes some repeated adjustments to get the right turn feel.


And if we're honest these watches are just a little too expensive for that kind of fiddling to be expected..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Just a quick question of those of you with the Uncle Seiko BoR bracelet.

Mine just arrived. Looks great. I assume I have to remove the three protruding BoR to attach the endlink at each end. Strange it didn't come with the endlinks already attached.

It looks like the links are held in by pushpins, are they a split pin or am I going to be fighting with a pin and collars?

Also no indication on the bracelet (arrows) of which links are removable, so I'm going to assume the ones closest to the clasp. I normally only have to take out two on each side for a good fit.

TIA. I 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Just FYI here is a photo comparing the Uncle Seiko vs the Deep Blue BoR bracelets as they come. Plastic still on.

To the naked eye the Uncle Seiko looks to taper more although it doesn't and it just looks nicer. The beads are more rounded and polished whereas the DB are flatter, brushed and chunkier. The US has a nicer contrast between the links and the BoR's that looks classier.

I'll probably throw the DB onto my DB titanium lefty, the brushed duller look will suit the titanium better.

Of course the gold standard for BoR bracelets is still the Nth offering. It's a beauty. Off thread but have included a photo of that! 
















Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

No collars with the Uncle Seiko BoR!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

jpisare said:


> No collars with the Uncle Seiko BoR!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whew... that's a relief. No having to keep an eye out for them collars pinging off to some obscure place under a cupboard or such.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> Whew... that's a relief. No having to keep an eye out for them collars pinging off to some obscure place under a cupboard or such.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Ha, yep!

Also, the not having arrows thing threw me for a second too. If you look at the links, the pins on one side will be flush while the other side is recessed, if that's the correct term. You'll want to push out from the recessed side, so insert tool into the recessed pin and push out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

MadsNilsson said:


> And if we're honest these watches are just a little too expensive for that kind of fiddling to be expected..


Definitely! Not only that, the blue strap that came with the watch is extremely stiff and a little shorter than the standard black straps on the long end by half a hole. All my black straps have no such issue and wear the same. The blue straps I've seen also suffer a very slight defect on the surface (bubbling).

I have since put the original tight gasket back on as I've finally tuned the feel to my liking. Most probably my last modern Seiko I'll ever buy new.


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Put mine on a StrapCode, both to preserve the original strap just in case I ever sell, and because I didn't like the color. Too blue. I feel black better suits the watch.


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

jasd said:


> Really fancy another Tuna, currently have one of each - 300m sbbn031, 600m sbdb013, 1000m sbbn025 quartz, 1000m sbdx014 auto. So on my list are either sbdx011, sbdx013, sla041.
> .
> Sbdx011 - love the fact its the first ever emperor tuna, love the hands, but as they are discontinued hard to find NOS example for good price or even mint one - shrouds seems to be easily damaged as the are pvd coated.
> Sbdx013 - exactly same as my sbdx014 other than colour scheme, but I love the dark stealth look
> ...


Well as no one had any thoughts I did buy the sbdx011 waiting in it to arrive but can't get sla041 out of my head and tempted to also grab as one is available to me for at 30% below uk rrp. Anyone who has this how would u compare against the sbdx014, is it a step above? Its considerably more expensive so just trying to justify it.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

krayzie said:


> Definitely! Not only that, the blue strap that came with the watch is extremely stiff and a little shorter than the standard black straps on the long end by half a hole. All my black straps have no such issue and wear the same. The blue straps I've seen also suffer a very slight defect on the surface (bubbling).
> 
> I have since put the original tight gasket back on as I've finally tuned the feel to my liking. Most probably my last modern Seiko I'll ever buy new.


That's a real shame. I have often found that modern Seikos are better from afar. They definitely look the part but quite often I find them underwhelming once I have them in hand. 
There are several that I quite want to try, the new Tunas included, but past disappointment keeps me from buying (yet).

Yours does really look the part though..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Random thought, but I'd like Seiko to please make a white dialed Tuna. And please, don't tell me that there is already one and then post a pic of a "Monster, Baby, whatever else etc..." Tuna. Those aren't Tunas. I'm talking a real 300m Tuna. 😁


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

WeirdGuy said:


> Random thought, but I'd like Seiko to please make a white dialed Tuna. And please, don't tell me that there is already one and then post a pic of a "Monster, Baby, whatever else etc..." Tuna. Those aren't Tunas. I'm talking a real 300m Tuna. ?


That would be very cool! I wouldn't hate the thought of different colours in the 1000m as well!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

weirdestwizard said:


> That would be very cool! I wouldn't hate the thought of different colours in the 1000m as well!


If they made a 1000m and not a 300m, I'd be all over that too.


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

krayzie said:


> View attachment 15546198
> 
> 
> I've managed to get the optional strap from the 3 watch gift set. It gives the watch a totally different feel in terms of looks.


Looks so much better on a black strap


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

7549-7010


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

jasd said:


> Well as no one had any thoughts I did buy the sbdx011 waiting in it to arrive but can't get sla041 out of my head and tempted to also grab as one is available to me for at 30% below uk rrp. Anyone who has this how would u compare against the sbdx014, is it a step above? Its considerably more expensive so just trying to justify it.


SBDX014 my only gripe is that the chapter ring and date window are extremely hard to see in low light. Also when you look at the rear side of the turn bezel, it seems like the gold color is just sprayed on cuz it's missing some spots. Needless to say my SBDX014 now sits in a box as spare parts lmao!

Once I put the black strap onto the SLA041, the blue dial will appear darker as an optical illusion. The steel bezel has a really white steel color which I love. I also got a 35% discount on mine but so did my SBDX014, so at MSRP it's really too much money since I had to spend two weeks trial and error to fix the bezel action myself.

BTW the SLA041 seconds hand lollipop is the same position as the Grandfather Tuna, not even the SBDX005 and SBDX011 got this right. But again the bezel pip isn't accurate, only the SBDX011 is. Then again they all have different colors and finishings.

Seiko doesn't want us to have an absolutely accurate repo lol!


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

I have had my eyes on the SBBN035 for quite a while, I got the SBBN033 in my collection and I love it. There is something about that all black ninja style of the 035 that makes me search for the #sbbn035 on instagram every day. For me it seems like the 035 is the tuna that people buy because the fall in love in it just like me, but it also seems like love affair is short, and they flip it.

So, have you bought the 035, and flipped it? If yes, why?
And please, talk me into press that "buy" button @Gnomon


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Luftwaffel said:


> I have had my eyes on the SBBN035 for quite a while, I got the SBBN033 in my collection and I love it. There is something about that all black ninja style of the 035 that makes me search for the #sbbn035 on instagram every day. For me it seems like the 035 is the tuna that people buy because the fall in love in it just like me, but it also seems like love affair is short, and they flip it.
> 
> So, have you bought the 035, and flipped it? If yes, why?
> And please, talk me into press that "buy" button @Gnomon


I had a 035 years ago, and sold it after a couple of months. I liked it, but had a ton of watches at the time, so it wasn't getting enough wrist time. I re-bought it again a few months ago because I still liked the watch and I reduced my collection quite a bit, so this time around it's been able to get a little more wrist time. I have 4 Tunas (well, 3 now as one is on its way out), so I rotate quite a bit, but I still enjoy the watch.

I've modded mine with a colored shroud, so it makes it more unique and even more enjoyable to wear.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Luftwaffel said:


> I have had my eyes on the SBBN035 for quite a while, I got the SBBN033 in my collection and I love it. There is something about that all black ninja style of the 035 that makes me search for the #sbbn035 on instagram every day. For me it seems like the 035 is the tuna that people buy because the fall in love in it just like me, but it also seems like love affair is short, and they flip it.
> 
> So, have you bought the 035, and flipped it? If yes, why?
> And please, talk me into press that "buy" button @Gnomon


When I was in Tokyo I went everywhere to look for the Ninja Tuna. Could only find it for MSRP at Ginza, and dirt cheap at Gotemba Outlet. In the end the 1000m lust got to me.

I wish they do a 300m 7010 repro that is accurate. I would buy that in a heartbeat.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

krayzie said:


> SBDX014 my only gripe is that the chapter ring and date window are extremely hard to see in low light. Also when you look at the rear side of the turn bezel, it seems like the gold color is just sprayed on cuz it's missing some spots. Needless to say my SBDX014 now sits in a box as spare parts lmao!
> 
> Once I put the black strap onto the SLA041, the blue dial will appear darker as an optical illusion. The steel bezel has a really white steel color which I love. I also got a 35% discount on mine but so did my SBDX014, so at MSRP it's really too much money since I had to spend two weeks trial and error to fix the bezel action myself.
> 
> ...


Thanks gonna bite the bullet and buy it, really does seem like the ultimate tuna. Will end up with 6 tunas though so more than likely sell one or 2 others, most likely the quartz models.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

jasd said:


> Thanks gonna bite the bullet and buy it, really does seem like the ultimate tuna. Will end up with 6 tunas though so more than likely sell one or 2 others, most likely the quartz models.


Yes just be prepared the SLA041 bezel will be very hard to turn stock. I've seen videos on YouTube to be the same. You will most likely gonna need to spend some time tuning it. Delayed gratification is the best feeling.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Luftwaffel said:


> I have had my eyes on the SBBN035 for quite a while, I got the SBBN033 in my collection and I love it. There is something about that all black ninja style of the 035 that makes me search for the #sbbn035 on instagram every day. For me it seems like the 035 is the tuna that people buy because the fall in love in it just like me, but it also seems like love affair is short, and they flip it.
> 
> So, have you bought the 035, and flipped it? If yes, why?
> And please, talk me into press that "buy" button @Gnomon


I love the 035....You only live once, do it!!!


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

krayzie said:


> Yes just be prepared the SLA041 bezel will be very hard to turn stock. I've seen videos on YouTube to be the same. You will most likely gonna need to spend some time tuning it. Delayed gratification is the best feeling.


I had an sbbn040 also and sold it bezel was super tight on it just totally put me off. Luckly my sbdb013, sbbn031, sbbn025, sbdx011, sbdx014 all have no issues with bezels. Messaged seller with sla041 and he says bezel has is ok his so heres hoping it will be all good.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Somewhere Far Beyond (Mar 13, 2020)

My SBBN037 is getting some wrist time again. Really has me thinking about offloading some of my automatics that aren't getting any wrist time these days.

I do have a question about it, though. If I turn the watch over in my hand or lightly shake it, there is a slightly audible clicking noise in the watch, as if something is just a bit loose. I'm not really worried about it, as there doesn't seem to be an issue with the way the watch runs (it gains around 2 seconds per month), but I'm just curious what it is that makes the sound. Anyone have any ideas about that?


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Tuna frenzy!! 🐟🐟🐟


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Any folks have both the Darth & the emperor? Have wrist shots of both? I know the emperor is larger... I keep debating in the back of my head flipping the Darth for an Emperor though it seems the Darth generally gets more love on these threads.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

simonp67 said:


> Any folks have both the Darth & the emperor? Have wrist shots of both? I know the emperor is larger... I keep debating in the back of my head flipping the Darth for an Emperor though it seems the Darth generally gets more love on these threads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The newest Emperors are badass watches. Just be ready to send them overseas for service.


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Went down to Costa Mesa this weekend to pay Frank at TimeZone a visit and drop off my 033 for hour hand alignment and S crown swap. Eagerly awaiting its completion now!

For the record, Frank is super nice and understanding and seems to understand obsessive Seiko modder thinking lol. I didn't feel like a freak reciting a million serial numbers from Seikos I randomly know at this point. He has a huge selection of Seiko divers but no Tunas obviously. Still knows a lot about them though.

Also a huge Casio G Shock collection. Finally got to see and feel the new (ish) all metal G Shock squares in person and try them on. I didn't want to like them with their hefty price tags but damn it the super loud blingy tacky gold one is nothing but retro awesomeness. He's also having a 20% off Casio sale this month I believe. That would've ran about $480 not bad compared to MSRP $600.

I keep telling myself I need to enjoy this damn tuna first before I go drooling over another watch  who am I kidding you'll see me on some metal g Shock square thread in a year or something smh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Guys I got a question. Sometimes when I try to hack my quarz tuna (sbbn031) and pull the crown to the 2nd position the seconds hand does not stop. When I rotate the crown it moves with all other hands. This happens once every 10-15 hack tries. Pushing the crown in and trying again does the trick and the movement hacks correctly. Should that bother me? Or this is harmless to the movement?


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Rikimaru said:


> Guys I got a question. Sometimes when I try to hack my quarz tuna (sbbn031) and pull the crown to the 2nd position the seconds hand does not stop. When I rotate the crown it moves with all other hands. This happens once every 10-15 hack tries. Pushing the crown in and trying again does the trick and the movement hacks correctly. Should that bother me? Or this is harmless to the movement?


I don't know whether it's harmless to the movement, but something is wrong and it would bother me.


----------



## speedymoonman (Dec 9, 2017)

here's mine!


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

trameline said:


> View attachment 15557766


Is that a uncle seiko bor?

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Luftwaffel said:


> Is that a uncle seiko bor?
> 
> Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


No, it's Yobokies bor


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

I am happy to have this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Little bit of lume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

My SBBN033 crown feels gritty right when I unscrew it and towards the end when it’s almost all the way screwed in. It starts screwing buttery smooth but ends a little gritty. 

Anyone have this experience?

No, it is not me cross-threading it as I’ve been using the “screw backwards and then once it sits in the threads screw forwards” technique. 

Also, yes I have used dental floss on it. It seems to work great for the first few uses and then after that it gets gritty again. Upon using the floss again, I can see it removing some black dust (probably metal shavings...). This has happened multiple times. 

Yes, I know, it’s a super accurate quartz watch so you shouldn’t need to be operating the crown often anyway, and I agree. 

But I just don’t like the gritty feeling and having the feeling like I’m grinding the crown threads and shaving off metal (even though it’s not cross-threaded???) 

For the record this watch is basically brand new and only a few months old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaybop (Sep 22, 2015)

nolte said:


>


love this combo, where is this strap from?


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

trameline said:


> View attachment 15557766


Which BOR is that. Looks great

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Jaybop said:


> love this combo, where is this strap from?


thanks








Kryptek® Highlander Camo Samsung 22mm Watch Band


Prepare for your next hunt with the officially licensed Kryptek® Highlander Camo Samsung 22mm Watch Band by Groove Life™. Our patented inner grooves keep your wrist comfortable so you can focus on your next shot.




groovelife.com


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Ajmercado said:


> My SBBN033 crown feels gritty right when I unscrew it and towards the end when it's almost all the way screwed in. It starts screwing buttery smooth but ends a little gritty.
> 
> Anyone have this experience?
> 
> ...


are you sure it's not just where the crown seals start compressing and rubbing? it can kinda feel.... maybe gritty


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Wearing the Darth all week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Well, guys/gals, it's been fun. All the Tunas are up on the chopping block except for the 035. Good group of peeps here. I'm sure I'll stop by here and there to check and see the new pics that have accumulated. 

Going to keep the purple shroud on the Ninja for the time being. 😁😎


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

Ajmercado said:


> My SBBN033 crown feels gritty right when I unscrew it and towards the end when it's almost all the way screwed in. It starts screwing buttery smooth but ends a little gritty.
> 
> Anyone have this experience?
> 
> ...


Are all the threads gritty or only the last turn or so?


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

it's probably the spring tension as well acting against the crown. You can keep the crown pushed in as you unscrew it.


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

nolte said:


> are you sure it's not just where the crown seals start compressing and rubbing? it can kinda feel.... maybe gritty


Hmm...I don't think it's just that, only because it feels more grindy rather than just becoming harder to turn. And the black dust after cleaning which I believe is metal shavings

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Ajmercado said:


> My SBBN033 crown feels gritty right when I unscrew it and towards the end when it's almost all the way screwed in. It starts screwing buttery smooth but ends a little gritty.
> 
> Anyone have this experience?
> 
> ...


Japaneese crowns are not as butter smooth as swiss ones. Nevertheless there is nothing wrong with it. Unless it does fully screw in&out you are fine. Just wear ur watch and enjoy it


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> Well, guys/gals, it's been fun. All the Tunas are up on the chopping block except for the 035. Good group of peeps here. I'm sure I'll stop by here and there to check and see the new pics that have accumulated.
> 
> Going to keep the purple shroud on the Ninja for the time being.


Nooooo! Freeing up funds for a new (big) purchase?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

jpisare said:


> Nooooo! Freeing up funds for a new (big) purchase?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes and no.


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)

7549-7010 on DAL1BP


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Rikimaru said:


> Japaneese crowns are not as butter smooth as swiss ones. Nevertheless there is nothing wrong with it, mine does that too. Unless it does fully screw in&out you are fine. Just wear ur watch and enjoy it


Funny how my MM300 crown became butter smooth after Seiko Japan serviced the watch lol!

The smoothest screw down crown out of the box has to be the SLA033 even with the bezel it's something else.


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Ajmercado said:


> My SBBN033 crown feels gritty right when I unscrew it and towards the end when it's almost all the way screwed in. It starts screwing buttery smooth but ends a little gritty.
> 
> Anyone have this experience?
> 
> ...


My SBBN033's crown feels like screwing a well machined bolt that fits just right in a hex nut with that satisfying and smooth machine feel. Like they were carefully made for each other.
Are you sure no operator error is involved here? The crown is very well machines with no wobble or ambiguous screw in path. There is no need of excessive force since what you describe happened to me with a cheapo diver watch - I wore out the machining on the crown from aggressive screw in. Good thing I learned my lesson with a Frankenwatch.
My mechanical ETA auto watches feel annoying and resistive when I wind or operate the crown with a touch of paranoia that I might break something if I am not careful - and quite frankly this gets me annoyed sometimes.
Hence why I prefer a well made high end quartz watches, I mean buying a Gold Tuna - I know this mother ****er can handle life and I don't have to baby it like a Breitling, Omega or Rolex.
He is not afraid of life.
Now as for the ignorant idiots who might lecture you how "it is only quartz" when they see the Tuna on your wrist... Well that's whole another story.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Aspirin-san said:


> My SBBN033's crown feels like screwing a well machined bolt that fits just right in a hex nut with that satisfying and smooth machine feel. Like they were carefully made for each other.
> Are you sure no operator error is involved here? The crown is very well machines with no wobble or ambiguous screw in path. There is no need of excessive force since what you describe happened to me with a cheapo diver watch - I wore out the machining on the crown from aggressive screw in. Good thing I learned my lesson with a Frankenwatch.
> My mechanical ETA auto watches feel annoying and resistive when I wind or operate the crown with a touch of paranoia that I might break something if I am not careful - and quite frankly this gets me annoyed sometimes.
> Hence why I prefer a well made high end quartz watches, I mean buying a Gold Tuna - I know this mother ****er can handle life and I don't have to baby it like a Breitling, Omega or Rolex.
> ...


Could be a QC issue here as the crown tube threads became sparkling clean after my MM300 was serviced.

The only one other Seiko that has a very gritty feeling screw down crown out of the box was my first SNJ025 which I got rid of. My second SNJ025 that I bought two days ago have a very smooth screw down crown.

My Auto Tuna and Spring Drive Tuna are also very smooth.

BTW you gotta first tell those Seiko marketing idiots to bring the word Quartz back onto the dial.


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

krayzie said:


> Could be a QC issue here as the crown tube threads became sparkling clean after my MM300 was serviced.


Could be.



krayzie said:


> BTW you gotta first tell those Seiko marketing idiots to bring the word Quartz back onto the dial.


I don't get it? You really want it as a feature or just being sarcastic? I cannot read people really good. 
The Gold Tuna has them magic words on the dial. Looks really retro and cool.
I will definitely appreciate the "Quartz" inscription along the cool crystal figure beneath it.


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Aspirin-san said:


> My SBBN033's crown feels like screwing a well machined bolt that fits just right in a hex nut with that satisfying and smooth machine feel. Like they were carefully made for each other.
> Are you sure no operator error is involved here? The crown is very well machines with no wobble or ambiguous screw in path. There is no need of excessive force since what you describe happened to me with a cheapo diver watch - I wore out the machining on the crown from aggressive screw in. Good thing I learned my lesson with a Frankenwatch.
> My mechanical ETA auto watches feel annoying and resistive when I wind or operate the crown with a touch of paranoia that I might break something if I am not careful - and quite frankly this gets me annoyed sometimes.
> Hence why I prefer a well made high end quartz watches, I mean buying a Gold Tuna - I know this mother ****er can handle life and I don't have to baby it like a Breitling, Omega or Rolex.
> ...


I don't think it's user error. I've cross threaded an SKX and I know what that feels like - like it barely turns and you are really FORCING it to turn and grinding it all up - no bueno.

What I experience screwing down my tuna is 90% heavenly buttery smoothness and the last 10% is a little gritty feeling.

It's not forceful where I know something is not right, it's threaded fine but just feels gritty those last few turns (not over-tightening either!)

Then upon cleaning with floss, I see some black dust on the floss which I assume are metal shavings.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

mattmartin said:


> Are all the threads gritty or only the last turn or so?


Buttery smooth in when starting the screw down and only gritty on the last few turns!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Did few turns on my SBBN033. The crown has a consistent feel all the way. I paid extra attention in order to notice any difference as I thought that I maybe overlooked it since it probably does not feel that dramatic, but now I think this is an isolated issue exclusive for you. I hope it is something trivial like dust or other junk and will stop here since I don't wanna psyche up things anymore than they are.

I hope this misadventure does not leave you with bad taste regarding this amazing watch and I hope this will be resolved fast and painless.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Aspirin-san said:


> Did few turns on my SBBN033. The crown has a consistent feel all the way. I paid extra attention in order to notice any difference as I thought that I maybe overlooked it since it probably does not feel that dramatic, but now I think this is an isolated issue exclusive for you. I hope it is something trivial like dust or other junk and will stop here since I don't wanna psyche up things anymore then they are.
> 
> I hope this misadventure does not leave you with bad taste regarding this amazing watch and I hope this will be resolved fast and painless.


Thank you! Not a huge deal, just wondered if anyone else had the same issue!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

I think either myself or someone else has asked this on here before so sorry for the duplicate question lol

But what spring bars do you guys use for things like thicker natos or other straps when the fat bars are too much?

I bought these ToxicNato Slim Fats:

Seiko Style Slim Fat Spring Bars (Slim-Middle, Double Flange) - 22mm x 2.0mm x 1.1mm ends

But they are so tight and hard to remove that I’m sure I scratched my lugs removing them. 

Anyone have better luck with another pair of spring bars that fits natos or other straps when the Seiko fat bars won’t?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Aspirin-san said:


> I don't get it? You really want it as a feature or just being sarcastic? I cannot read people really good.
> The Gold Tuna has them magic words on the dial. Looks really retro and cool.
> I will definitely appreciate the "Quartz" inscription along the cool crystal figure beneath it.


This is my honest opinion. They only brought back the word Quartz for the Gold Tuna recreation (this is the only Tuna I'm missing) but I wish they would do it for everything. It just looks better like the recreations with the word Automatic under the Seiko logo. Look how oddly empty the dial is with the standard issue Quartz Grand Seiko.

Their marketing thinks the word Quartz means shame or cheap they wouldn't even put it onto their clocks anymore lmao!


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

krayzie said:


> This is my honest opinion. They only brought back the word Quartz for the Gold Tuna recreation (this is the only Tuna I'm missing) but I wish they would do it for everything. It just looks better like the recreations with the word Automatic under the Seiko logo. Look how oddly empty the dial is with the standard issue Quartz Grand Seiko.
> 
> Their marketing thinks the word Quartz means shame or cheap they wouldn't even put it onto their clocks anymore lmao!


Well... I am not defending them, but (and I agree with you, I also love the Quartz logo) maybe that IS the deal.
Do you know how many times I have random people (in the local FB group where other watch enthusiasts post photos with whatever watches) telling me how "oh, man you got ripped off for this thing" or my favorite "Don't you think this is a bit much for just some quartz".

The "just some quartz" word has been repeated constantly believing this has some cheapo entry, simple and lame quartz movement that is about on the same level as a random Q&Q.
Of course posting a Breitling Aerospace has the opposite effect but... Ya know - "Swiss Made" and they go bonkers.
So yeah... They are probably avoiding it for the negative PR as more people are idiots. No bueno, not cool and Federico won't talk watches in this case.


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Can someone help me source spring bars like this?

I want to use natos or other thicker straps with my SBBN033. 


Looking for 1.78mm thick with 1.2mm ends and 2.8mm extensions


Considering drilled lugs the 2.8mm extensions would be nice to have. Also the reason for 1.2mm ends and not 1.1mm is I’ve read elsewhere that the 1.2 fits even better on Seikos with no play. 

I’ve searched on Otto Frei and eBay with no luck so far...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

Ajmercado said:


> Buttery smooth in when starting the screw down and only gritty on the last few turns!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont think that's problematic. That probably is just the resistance as the bottom of the crown begins to rub against the base of the case. As the crown approaches the case it must slide across it slightly as the crown is compressed against it. This is natural when you clamp two objects with a threaded screw; rotating and clamping forces.

as for the black residue I wouldn't worry about it. It probably isn't metal but instead the nitriding flacking off the threaded surfaces which also have diashield on them.


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

Ajmercado said:


> Can someone help me source spring bars like this?
> 
> I want to use natos or other thicker straps with my SBBN033.
> 
> ...


Toxic natos/ ute watch co.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

mattmartin said:


> Toxic natos/ ute watch co.


Toxicnatos/utewatchco are done. Terry closed it.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

guys this is taken from official Seiko 7C46 manual:

"To set the minute hand, advance it a few minutes ahead of the desired time and then turn it back to the exact minute. "

What the heck? So lets say I want to set 12 o'clock. So I am supposed to move minute hand to like 12.11 and than move it counterclockwise to 12 index?
I never do that, I muve hands only clockwise on all my watches


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

trameline said:


> View attachment 15565939
> View attachment 15565940
> View attachment 15565941


Which bracelet is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Doctor.Ian (Jul 31, 2020)

Ptolomeo74 said:


>


Junji Ito gave me an irrational fear of all things spiral for YEARS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

krayzie said:


> This is my honest opinion. They only brought back the word Quartz for the Gold Tuna recreation (this is the only Tuna I'm missing) but I wish they would do it for everything. It just looks better like the recreations with the word Automatic under the Seiko logo. Look how oddly empty the dial is with the standard issue Quartz Grand Seiko.
> 
> Their marketing thinks the word Quartz means shame or cheap they wouldn't even put it onto their clocks anymore lmao!


OK, now you have me wanting the "Q" word on the dial. What we aficionados know is that Seiko quartz movements (at least the 7C46) are a cut above. But to the uninitiated, quartz is the plastic watch you get free with a magazine subscription. Which really did happen to me.

Back when Seiko debuted the golden tuna, quartz was still a feature to be emphasized. Kinda like the VW GTI, the "I" denoting fuel injection which was a big deal back in the '70s but which is now more common than dirt.

Still, I join you in urging Seiko to be bold and proudly wear the quartz badge. While I enjoy my automatic tunas, my most worn is the (relatively) humble SBBN033. Super accurate, too.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Aspirin-san said:


> Do you know how many times I have random people (in the local FB group where other watch enthusiasts post photos with whatever watches) telling me how "oh, man you got ripped off for this thing" or my favorite "Don't you think this is a bit much for just some quartz".


I'm not that old but I'm old enough to not care about what the masses think especially on social media. Go with what you like and most importantly what you think is the truth. Seiko should be very proud of the Quartz watch because they were highly successful in destroying the Swiss watchmaking industry with it at one point in history.

Seiko knows this but they also need the masses in order to stay afloat in this day and age so I don't really blame them. The largest market in the world is probably China and they gained their wealth in record time, but they are also clueless and will just blindly buy whatever is expensive and hyped up. This also ties into the fact that luxury products are now mass produced in ridiculous volumes as a result, thus with lower quality control across the board.

The word Quartz doesn't jive well with all this upmarketing.


----------



## oyster (Feb 8, 2006)

my little tuna collection :

SBDX 014
SBDX 035, the all new Emperor
SBBN 040


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

oyster said:


> my little tuna collection :
> 
> SBDX 014
> SBDX 035, the all new Emperor
> ...


NICE....tell me more about that knife  very nice!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

oyster said:


> View attachment 15568130


Nice collection and a wonderful shot!


----------



## oyster (Feb 8, 2006)

TheMeasure said:


> Nice collection and a wonderful shot!


👍 thank You


----------



## oyster (Feb 8, 2006)

Certified G said:


> NICE....tell me more about that knife  very nice!


it`s Seikos gift when you buy a watch above entry level


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Certified G said:


> NICE....tell me more about that knife  very nice!


German Seikos get a lot of cool extras the rest of the world doesn't. I mean, just look at this SLA017 set with a Submarine model. I mean, come on! That's just crazy.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

oyster said:


> it`s Seikos gift when you buy a watch above entry level


You guys always get all the cool swags. Is it a ploy to get people to buy Seiko Prospex instead of Sinn? lol!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I sold the 031 and had the 037 and 017 also for sale, but have since pulled the 017. Decided to keep it for now. Changed it up a bit though and dig this look.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

WeirdGuy said:


> I sold the 031 and had the 037 and 017 also for sale, but have since pulled the 017. Decided to keep it for now...


Glad you changed your mind on the 017. The 017 & 015s are classics.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

mattmartin said:


> Toxic natos/ ute watch co.


Looks like they're closed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

So guys... I am thinking of getting the Darth Tuna - the one with the modern hands SBBN025.

1. I don't like the classic "fat" hands (yeah I know, why would I not?) since the arrow ones are so easy to read and pragmatic in every way
2. The engineering thought and manufacturing are out of this world. I love the matt look the watch gives... A quality made watch that is not afraid to show what it is.

My concern:
Is the battery change a challenge (unibody and all, no back) provided the watch is in the hands of a skillful watch "doctor"?

I am eyeing a deal right now and me things I am about to cave in but I am still keeping it together.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I forgot how great tuna lume is and posed it against another one of my favorite divers to see how it stacked up.
Yeah we are all good!


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

WeirdGuy said:


> I sold the 031 and had the 037 and 017 also for sale, but have since pulled the 017. Decided to keep it for now. Changed it up a bit though and dig this look.
> 
> View attachment 15568466


Yes mate keep it I sold my SBBN015 and regret it.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

kokoro said:


> Yes mate keep it I sold my SBBN015 and regret it.


Well, a little late. I sold it this morning and it's already been shipped to it's new owner. All Tunas are on the block now. Doh! Might add another Tuna again down the road.


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

WeirdGuy said:


> Well, a little late. I sold it this morning and it's already been shipped to it's new owner. All Tunas are on the block now. Doh! Might add another Tuna again down the road.


I got the SBBN033 but would never have bought it if I kept my SBBN015


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

My SBBN017 mounted on the classic 015 bracelet.


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

What are your opinions on the newer Tunas? I have the SBBN031 and the 033. Besides a sapphire crystal, what are the advantages of the newer ones? SBBN045? An X instead of Marinemaster...will you all switch to, or recommend switching to the newer ones?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

reeder1 said:


> What are your opinions on the newer Tunas? I have the SBBN031 and the 033. Besides a sapphire crystal, what are the advantages of the newer ones? SBBN045? An X instead of Marinemaster...will you all switch to, or recommend switching to the newer ones?


Or switch to the older ones?


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

In my opinion the SBBN 015 and 017 are the sweet spot down to the Marinemaster dial and classic handset.


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks to WeirdGuy, I am expecting the sbbn017. I think it will be my last tuna. 

Ive had two 033s, two Darth 013s, and two 7549 Tunas. 

Over my years of collecting, I have come to the realization that I am much more of a purist when it comes to seiko. I prefer the old to the new. 

The Darth Tunas just don't wear that great on my wrist Fantastic design and build but not for me. I loved the 033 but the handset just irked me. The 7549 was the perfect Tuna but I want one with a bit more trustworthiness in its water resistance. I had a bit of a run of collecting 70-80s divers. Turns out its expensive so I had to stop that. 

I believe the 017/015 are the best iterations of the tuna. 

Over 2021 I will only have 3 seiko's. My 6309's (which count as 1 lol), sbdx017 and finally the sbbn017.


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

TheMeasure said:


>


Love these pics!

What are your opinions on the Tuna on jubilee?

I love the jubilee on my SKX but think maybe the tuna will be too heavy and will flop around on this bracelet since it's not as hefty or beefy as the stock bracelet or endmill, etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Ajmercado said:


> Love these pics!
> What are your opinions on the Tuna on jubilee?
> I love the jubilee on my SKX but think maybe the tuna will be too heavy and will flop around on this bracelet since it's not as hefty or beefy as the stock bracelet or endmill, etc.


Thank you!

I've always liked the look of the jubilee on the Tuna as I feel it's a nice compliment to the Tuna's unique shape. I've only had the jubilee for a few days, but so far I'm enjoying it in both terms of look and comfort. This jubilee is from Strapcode, which has more heft to it than the SKX's. I don't find the Tuna is too heavy nor does it flop around on this bracelet. I love the SKX jubilee and was going to re shape some end links so it would fit my Tuna, but decided to go the Strapcode route only out of convenience.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

TexasTaucher said:


> Thanks to WeirdGuy, I am expecting the sbbn017. I think it will be my last tuna.
> 
> Ive had two 033s, two Darth 013s, and two 7549 Tunas.
> 
> ...


I agree, the 015/017 are the best 300m Tunas for actual wear because they have all the classic Tuna DNA (classic hands/dial, no Prospex branding) but are modern enough to be worn without worry. The 7549 Tunas are incredible - I love the dial, hands and bezel machining, and the 7549 is a superior movement to the 7C46. However they are not as practical for daily use because they will not have working lume, will have questionable water resistance due to age, and are just too nice and valuable to wear with abandon imo. The SBBN007 is cool but I prefer the traditional dial. The SBBN031/033 have incredible lume (better than 015/017), but I'm not a big fan of the new handset and the removal of the deeply engraved S on the crown. I like that the newer ones have sapphire, but the hands are too wide and not a fan of Prospex branding, plus the price is just outrageous. The 015/017 are the classics.


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

TheMeasure said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I've always liked the look the of the jubilee on the Tuna as I feel it's a nice compliment to the Tuna's unique shape. I've only had the jubilee for a few days, but so far I'm enjoying it in both terms of look and comfort. This jubilee is from Strapcode, which has more heft to it than the SKX's. I don't find the Tuna is too heavy nor does it flop around on this bracelet. I love the SKX jubilee and was going to re shape some end links so it would fit my Tuna, but decided to go the Strapcode route only out of convenience.


That's great! I think I may have to try this...

May I ask which jubilee this is? I know there's like the normal and the Angus one...

And is it the 22mm or 21.5?

How's the clasp? Recently people have been complaining about the strapcode clasp quality and it accidentally popping open

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Ajmercado said:


> That's great! I think I may have to try this...
> 
> May I ask which jubilee this is?


It's the Super-J Louis JUB
Item: SS221803B020S

Lug is 22 and tapers to 18 at the clasp.

No issues with the clasp, it seems plenty secure.


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

TheMeasure said:


> It's the Super-J Louis JUB
> Item: SS221803B020S
> 
> Lug is 22 and tapers to 18 at the clasp.
> ...


Thank you this is very helpful!! Gonna have to get me one of these lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

I usually rock affordable quartz @home and hi-end automatic @work... but with tuna it goes the other way around


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

TheMeasure said:


>


Looks really good!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

So I did some things... I've had the 035 and 037 for sale and nothing but tire-kickers have messaged me about them. So I decided to say screw it and I did what I wanted to see. I switched the dials out on the two. IMO, these look great!

First up is the 037 case with the black dial. I like the way the black dial looks with the blue bezel insert. Second set of pics is of the 035 with the blue dial. This looks so good! I love how the blue dial looks black at times, and then you catch it in the right light and you see the dark blue against the all black case. I think I made the right choice. I might keep the 035 like this and try to sell the 037 with the black dial in it (being transparent about the switch of course) and see if anyone likes that look enough to want it. If not, I guess I am keeping both for now.  Please excuse any lint on the crystals. It is lint on the outside of the crystal, not under and no crystal scratches.


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

jasd said:


> View attachment 15572803
> 
> 
> That's a nice collection!


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

reeder1 said:


> What are your opinions on the newer Tunas? I have the SBBN031 and the 033. Besides a sapphire crystal, what are the advantages of the newer ones? SBBN045? An X instead of Marinemaster...will you all switch to, or recommend switching to the newer ones?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





reeder1 said:


> What are your opinions on the newer Tunas? I have the SBBN031 and the 033. Besides a sapphire crystal, what are the advantages of the newer ones? SBBN045? An X instead of Marinemaster...will you all switch to, or recommend switching to the newer ones?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had the SBBN015 and regret selling it.
I then took a break from the tuna and bought the SBBN033 this year about July.
The quality between my SBBN033 and SBBN015 is no difference in my opinion apart from the lume is better on the SBBN033 and you get s signed crown on the SBBN015
.


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

reeder1 said:


> What are your opinions on the newer Tunas? I have the SBBN031 and the 033. Besides a sapphire crystal, what are the advantages of the newer ones? SBBN045? An X instead of Marinemaster...will you all switch to, or recommend switching to the newer ones?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't pay £500-600 over for the SBBN045 as it's only a sapphire Crystal.
The internals are the same and the rest is cosmetic .


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

kokoro said:


> I wouldn't pay £500-600 over for the SBBN045 as it's only a sapphire Crystal.
> The internals are the same and the rest is cosmetic .


...and "Marinemaster" on the dial is replaced with "X" branding.


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

Rikimaru said:


> ...and "Marinemaster" on the dial is replaced with "X" branding.


It's incredible to think that someone at Seiko actually thought this was a good idea!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Ajmercado said:


> Thank you this is very helpful!! Gonna have to get me one of these lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy to help!

Here is some more enabling


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

kokoro said:


> I wouldn't pay £500-600 over for the SBBN045 as it's only a sapphire Crystal.
> The internals are the same and the rest is cosmetic .


Add the fact that Ikuo Tokunaga already told us years ago that Seiko have now managed to get the cost low enough and yield high enough for sapphire crystals, so what are we exactly paying for with the jacked up prices lmao!


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

petay993 said:


> It's incredible to think that someone at Seiko actually thought this was a good idea!


Wait till they replace the tsunami logo with a really big X logo. X__X


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

krayzie said:


> Wait till they replace the tsunami logo with a really big X logo. X__X


Wait for it...


----------



## CamoCamel (Aug 20, 2020)

So question for those with the SNE Tuna Lites.... I have had 2 SNE498s now (the Fake Gold Tuna aka Golden Tuna Lite) and both of them had the minute hand off from the markings... both right before it instead of hitting the markings. This is pretty annoying. I returned the first one and don't want to return this second one... may just sell it local here for like $250 or something (it still has tags and is new). I know Seiko is pretty bad with alignment and stuff... but is this pretty much the norm? I am 2 out of 2 in terms of getting Seko misalignment.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

CamoCamel said:


> So question for those with the SNE Tuna Lites.... I have had 2 SNE498s now (the Fake Gold Tuna aka Golden Tuna Lite) and both of them had the minute hand off from the markings... both right before it instead of hitting the markings. This is pretty annoying. I returned the first one and don't want to return this second one... may just sell it local here for like $250 or something (it still has tags and is new). I know Seiko is pretty bad with alignment and stuff... but is this pretty much the norm? I am 2 out of 2 in terms of getting Seko misalignment.


Third time's a charm but even if you get one properly aligned minute hand/indexes there is almost 100% chance that there are going to be other issues with the watch. Namely:

-misaligned bezel/chapter ring/indexes
-second hand not hitting marks on chapter ring
-rattly bracelet
-accuracy issues (bad quartz crystal, no remedy)
-bezel too loose/stiff hard to turn
-unevenly printed lume
-gritty crown, issues with screwing in

The list goes on, so I wouldn't worry about that minute hand because it is impossible to get watch without some defects.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

You guys just need to stop buying the low end Seikos online. I went to so many stores before I found a perfect Arnie.


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

petay993 said:


> It's incredible to think that someone at Seiko actually thought this was a good idea!


It's like removing the horse from the Ferrari logo.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Newly acquired Tropic from a forum member.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

reeder1 said:


> What are your opinions on the newer Tunas? I have the SBBN031 and the 033. Besides a sapphire crystal, what are the advantages of the newer ones? SBBN045? An X instead of Marinemaster...will you all switch to, or recommend switching to the newer ones?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like our gen more. Hardlex is not an issue for me, love the dome look and I love the arrow style of hands. Immensely practical. I am thinking about SBBN025 since these will be the only Tuna gen that will carry those hands and because I like the Darth Tuna.


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Bought this Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap but somehow I am not feeling it... I miss the accordion effect from the OG strap since it makes the watch look more industrial which is one of the many reasons I love tunas. Might put the old one back.

WARNING!
The bars won't fit. I used slim fat bars that have the correct heads for the holes of the tunas.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

current Bracelet options for Tuna (Stainless finish only, no PVD)

Uncle Seiko (Z199, Razor Wire, Beads of Rice, and Super Oyster)

Strapcode (Super Engineer and Super Oyster, the rest look sold out)

What other options should I consider?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Goalie (Jan 14, 2007)

valuewatchguy said:


> current Bracelet options for Tuna (Stainless finish only, no PVD)
> 
> Uncle Seiko (Z199, Razor Wire, Beads of Rice, and Super Oyster)
> 
> ...


I love this new version so much better than current so Im in the minority but if you look at sales forums there are several current versions languishing which in the past has never happened so maybe I'm not in the minority. The new version reminds me favorably to past with the bigger indices and thicker hands. Now we have sapphire and less reflections ( hopefully) I'm in. I have the current version in Darth and while it's nice never was satisfied with handset


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Goalie said:


> I love this new version so much better than current so Im in the minority but if you look at sales forums there are several current versions languishing which in the past has never happened so maybe I'm not in the minority. The new version reminds me favorably to past with the bigger indices and thicker hands. Now we have sapphire and less reflections ( hopefully) I'm in. I have the current version in Darth and while it's nice never was satisfied with handset


The neat trick with the sapphire is a flat top but domed underneath so it gives the most awesome depth to the dial and is very very visible at extreme off axis angles. Also the reflections are very much controlled.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> current Bracelet options for Tuna (Stainless finish only, no PVD)
> 
> Uncle Seiko (Z199, Razor Wire, Beads of Rice, and Super Oyster)
> 
> ...


These are really nice, but I'm not letting go of my 017. Personally the only bracelet that looks great on the Tuna, other than the 015 OEM, would be the BoR.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> These are really nice, but I'm not letting go of my 017. Personally the only bracelet that looks great on the Tuna, other than the 015 OEM, would be the BoR.


If I had kept my Original 015 I probably would have stuck with it too. But alas flipperitis got me back then

Edit: Saw that there was a Chinese Seller on Ebay listing the SBBN031 bracelet for $161 and snagged that. I agree that the 015 bracelet was better but the 031 is still a better option to me than $100 on a strapcode bracelet with a lesser clasp. Also the 031 bracelet will have diashield so the finishes with the 045 shroud should match.

Paid via paypal so if there is any funny business they should have my back.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

037 dial in the 035. Keeping it this way for sure.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Had the 017 on 015 bracelet, but now I have to survive with my 031 on 015 bracelet. I love the domed hardlex, distortions, reflections, and all! I also like how the 031/033 brought a touch of shiny or bling with the design (shiny shroud insert on the 031 and polished shroud on the 033). Handset took me some time to come around but decades from now the arrow handset will be the rare bird of the tuna lineage. IMO, Seiko will never come close to replicating the stunning quality of the 015 bracelet on their saturation divers at this price point.






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

A lumeshot nobody asked for but we surely needed. Tuna vs Casio Duro!


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Rikimaru said:


> A lumeshot nobody asked for but we surely needed. Tuna vs Casio Duro!
> View attachment 15580584


Like a torch!!!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

H558-5000 Arnie & SBBN031 Tuna!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15580136


Nice picture.


----------



## Hanson (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Far less reflections. Loved the old tunas but hated the reflections, even with an aftermarket sapphire.

This one is much better.


----------



## susano (Jan 28, 2019)

I’m thinking about buying a tuna but I have been stricken down with a really bad case of analysis paralysis. This will be my first watch purchase over 500 dollars so it’s a pretty big leap and I want to make sure I make a choice I’m happy with. 

The two tunas I’m looking at are the sbbn031 and the sbbn045. Looking at pictures of both only worsens my indecisiveness as they both look awesome. I like the hands and indices of the sbbn045 but not necessarily the prospex logo. On the sbbn031 I like the marine master text and crystal but the watch hands aren’t my favorite. I don’t really have a place to look at them in person so I feel like I’m taking a stab in the dark. I’m worried if I get the sbbn031 then if I see more of the sbbn045 I wouldn’t be as bothered as I am now of missing the marine master text. It also might be me being subconsciously aprehensive of the purchase. Just need a few friendly suggestions to nudge me in the right direction.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Usually I'd say buy the newest model, but in the world of Seiko - the latest doesn't always = the 'greatest'. From a spec perspective, the 045 comes with a sapphire crystal (but its flat on top like the Darth variants) which is a nice upgrade. I personally prefer the domed/vintage look of hardlex but I will say that the sapphire should ultimately win as the better crystal choice at this price point. The negatives of the 045 is no bracelet 'if' you want a bracelet, and the 031 comes with a diashield coated bracelet. The other negative is Seikos new pricing strategy meaning the 045 is going to cost you $3-400 more for a sapphire crystal, and cosmetic change to a similar design of the iconic Tuna hands. Other slight differences to me looks like the 031 might be a tad more blingy as the bezel insert is more shiny/lacquered looking vs the more toolish/matt insert on the 045 - I see no negatives to either, just a personal choice on what you like more. In a nutshell - both pieces bring something to the table the other doesn't so go with your heart! You really can't go wrong with either choice.

Oh yeah, and having 'Marine Master' on the dial is a big plus for us older Seiko fan boys before the prospexification event of 2014 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## KevJohn (Sep 17, 2020)

First tuna, not sure if I'm totally in yet. The lume is nice, and the indices are lined up perfect. And the quartz ticks perfectly at the marks, but the overall size of the actual face seems so much smaller than my other watches. I hope it grows on me more over time ??‍♂


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

TheMeasure said:


> Happy to help!
> 
> Here is some more enabling


Don't do this to me!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Give bTuna some love!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Could someone please explain to me what just happened to my Tuna's crown/stem? I went to unscrew the crown and set the corect time because I had failed to do so when I switched the dials over. Well, as I am turning the crown to set the time, the damn crown came right off into my hand. I had to take the movement out just get the remainder of the stem out of the movement. Anyone know what exactly could have happened? Anyone know where to get a new crown/stem for a 037? I looked on eBay and didnt see any. This is frustrating as f*ck! Pics below.


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

After years of wanting a Tuna but being undecided over which Tuna, I finally took the plunge last week and went for SBBN045. It was the new (old) hands and the sapphire that sealed the deal. Managed to get a great Black Friday discount too.

Because of my 6.75" wrists, I was sceptical over the bigger Tunas like the new Darth 1000m quartz. Feel like I made the right call with how comfortable this is on wrist.

This is about my 8th Seiko and easily my favourite of the lot already.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

susano said:


> I'm thinking about buying a tuna but I have been stricken down with a really bad case of analysis paralysis. This will be my first watch purchase over 500 dollars so it's a pretty big leap and I want to make sure I make a choice I'm happy with.
> 
> The two tunas I'm looking at are the sbbn031 and the sbbn045. Looking at pictures of both only worsens my indecisiveness as they both look awesome. I like the hands and indices of the sbbn045 but not necessarily the prospex logo. On the sbbn031 I like the marine master text and crystal but the watch hands aren't my favorite. I don't really have a place to look at them in person so I feel like I'm taking a stab in the dark. I'm worried if I get the sbbn031 then if I see more of the sbbn045 I wouldn't be as bothered as I am now of missing the marine master text. It also might be me being subconsciously aprehensive of the purchase. Just need a few friendly suggestions to nudge me in the right direction.


My advice if this is your first larger value purchase and first tuna, find a preowned model any generation in good but not necessarily perfect condition. I would say you should target $600-$700 price range. Then decide if the form factor and the appeal is still there and what you want. You should be able to flip that one for next to no loss and then go bye one one you were thinking of.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

susano said:


> I'm thinking about buying a tuna but I have been stricken down with a really bad case of analysis paralysis. This will be my first watch purchase over 500 dollars so it's a pretty big leap and I want to make sure I make a choice I'm happy with.
> 
> The two tunas I'm looking at are the sbbn031 and the sbbn045. Looking at pictures of both only worsens my indecisiveness as they both look awesome. I like the hands and indices of the sbbn045 but not necessarily the prospex logo. On the sbbn031 I like the marine master text and crystal but the watch hands aren't my favorite. I don't really have a place to look at them in person so I feel like I'm taking a stab in the dark. I'm worried if I get the sbbn031 then if I see more of the sbbn045 I wouldn't be as bothered as I am now of missing the marine master text. It also might be me being subconsciously aprehensive of the purchase. Just need a few friendly suggestions to nudge me in the right direction.


You should consider the SBBN017. You get the best of both worlds - the hands and indices of the sbbn045 and the Marinemaster branding of the sbbn031. Plus they go for about $600 to $700 which is about half the price of an sbbn045. Seems like a win win win. If for some reason you don't want the 017, I'd just go with the 031 - the improved hands and crystal of the sbbn045 are not worth the additional $400 imo.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

WeirdGuy said:


> Could someone please explain to me what just happened to my Tuna's crown/stem? I went to unscrew the crown and set the corect time because I had failed to do so when I switched the dials over. Well, as I am turning the crown to set the time, the damn crown came right off into my hand. I had to take the movement out just get the remainder of the stem out of the movement. Anyone know what exactly could have happened? Anyone know where to get a new crown/stem for a 037? I looked on eBay and didnt see any. This is frustrating as f*ck! Pics below.
> 
> View attachment 15586328
> 
> View attachment 15586329


**** man  hope You will sort it out somehow. My brand new tuna after 2 weeks of usage had a massive movement failure (ceased to operate). Had to sent it back to Japan for replacement.

Those are mechanical watches afterall. Thus they sometimes brake ;(


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Rikimaru said:


> **** man  hope You will sort it out somehow. My brand new tuna after 2 weeks of usage had a massive movement failure (ceased to operate). Had to sent it back to Japan for replacement.
> 
> Those are mechanical watches afterall. Thus they sometimes brake ;(


Yep. Sucks. How did yours turn out? I'm honestly not sure what could have happened with mine. ?


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

WeirdGuy said:


> Yep. Sucks. How did yours turn out? I'm honestly not sure what could have happened with mine. ?


Don't know exactly, but what happened is I pulled the crown out once to hack the watch and after pressing it down the movement failed to start. Battery was good (according to caseback stamp). Seiya replaced it with new one. Weird experience but I believe brand new tanks sometimes brake too, so...

Fingers crossed for your tuna. Fix it and enjoy wearing this so cool watch


----------



## oyster (Feb 8, 2006)

my picture of the day


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

oyster said:


> my picture of the day
> 
> View attachment 15588081




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

I can't remember if it was discussed already, but does anyone know if there is a FLAT sapphire crystal that is available for the 031?


----------



## susano (Jan 28, 2019)

chillwill120 said:


> You should consider the SBBN017. You get the best of both worlds - the hands and indices of the sbbn045 and the Marinemaster branding of the sbbn031. Plus they go for about $600 to $700 which is about half the price of an sbbn045. Seems like a win win win. If for some reason you don't want the 017, I'd just go with the 031 - the improved hands and crystal of the sbbn045 are not worth the additional $400 imo.


I tried looking for a SBBN015 and SBBN017 but it seems that there are none in that $700 price at the moment. If I were to get the SBBN017 then I would have to change out the bezel since I'm not a fan of the steel bezel. If one does pop up around that price then I may consider it. Also someone mentioned that I sell a used one if I didn't like it but I have never sold a watch before. I acually have a few watches I need to get rid of but haven't done so since I have been burned on eBay before, though a while ago, and have not have made enough posts here to sell yet. I could try reddit but haven't had the courage to do so yet. I think the size of the watch should not be a problem though since I have a seiko turtle with a 6.5 inch wrist and don't think it's too big. I guess at this point I'm just waiting for the right one to buy or the courage to pull the trigger on one of the current options out there.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

2016 SBDN028 golden Tuna on a budget...
wrist shot 2 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

chillwill120 said:


> You should consider the SBBN017. You get the best of both worlds - the hands and indices of the sbbn045 and the Marinemaster branding of the sbbn031. Plus they go for about $600 to $700 which is about half the price of an sbbn045. Seems like a win win win. If for some reason you don't want the 017, I'd just go with the 031 - the improved hands and crystal of the sbbn045 are not worth the additional $400 imo.


I think there is only about $150 real world difference between a new 031 and a new 045.....at least from the dealer I bought my 045. Pre-owned 045's really arent available yet.

The glass on the 045 is very much worth it. The lack of reflection and the off axis readability of the dial is very much an upgrade. Ceramic bezel is nice but not a deal breaker. The handset is a win but also not a deal breaker. There is also a rumor that the 045 is a touch smaller than the outgoing 031. Diameter feels the same but it mght be thinner.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

AndrwTNT said:


> I can't remember if it was discussed already, but does anyone know if there is a FLAT sapphire crystal that is available for the 031?


I asked Crystaltimes a few years ago about flat crystals for 300m Tunas and they indicated that they had to be domed to clear. Can't confirm that but I accepted it.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

nolte said:


> I asked Crystaltimes a few years ago about flat crystals for 300m Tunas and they indicated that they had to be domed to clear. Can't confirm that but I accepted it.


Thanks, Nolte.

I was wondering about that aspect. I'd assumed the stock domed crystal was flat on the underside but according to that response from CT it appears that the underside is concave? I would be interested in seeing how much clearance is needed (but wouldn't want to pull mine apart unless I was doing any major work).


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

valuewatchguy said:


> Ceramic bezel is nice but not a deal breaker.


It's not ceramics, it's lacquered stainless steel bezel insert.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Rikimaru said:


> It's not ceramics, it's lacquered stainless steel bezel insert.


Thanks for the correction


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

AndrwTNT said:


> Thanks, Nolte.
> 
> I was wondering about that aspect. I'd assumed the stock domed crystal was flat on the underside but according to that response from CT it appears that the underside is concave? I would be interested in seeing how much clearance is needed (but wouldn't want to pull mine apart unless I was doing any major work).


I cant remember if it was inside or outside. I was thinking it was inside so double domed etc, but maybe it was outside at the bezel... maybe?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

nolte said:


> I cant remember if it was inside or outside. I was thinking it was inside so double domed etc, but maybe it was outside at the bezel... maybe?


The new ones are flat on top and domed inside.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> The new ones are flat on top and domed inside.


Yeah... you were saying above that dimensions might be a little bit different on the watch. Idk if the bezel insert has the same exact clearance. The dome passes really really close to the inside diameter of the bezel insert.
It IS prolly inside I agree.


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Never thought I would like the leather on a tool diver...

Bulls eye 























Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Are you using the original spring bars?

Methinks buying one of those slim fat bars will help with strap friendliness. Current ones are just too thick.
Only thing I have to do is import them from USA so it will happen after Xmas.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

jpisare said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Saturday!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Nice shot
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thank you!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

underwater scene by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think there is only about $150 real world difference between a new 031 and a new 045.....at least from the dealer I bought my 045. Pre-owned 045's really arent available yet.
> 
> The glass on the 045 is very much worth it. The lack of reflection and the off axis readability of the dial is very much an upgrade. Ceramic bezel is nice but not a deal breaker. The handset is a win but also not a deal breaker. There is also a rumor that the 045 is a touch smaller than the outgoing 031. Diameter feels the same but it mght be thinner.


When the 045 becomes more widely available pre-owned, if the premium over the pre-owned 031 is only $150 or so, I'd be much more interested in adding a 045 to the collection.


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Currently have 3 tunas so I decided to sell one; sbbn029 ltd. edition of 700 pieces(aka platinum tuna)
...still have sbbn025 and sbbn007 which is more the enough...
















Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

So my click spring in my new SLA041 broke this morning. The ring snapped at one side (the narrowest part) and one of the lifting tabs broke off as well. Interesting that once that happened my bezel no longer aligns properly at 12 o'clock. I reckon the new bezel gasket is too thick and too tight feeling even after countless hours of tuning it by myself. Finally something has to give and it was the click spring.

Now using the click spring and easy to turn bezel gasket off my SBDX014. So sad now that watch is really just for parts. Now that the entire province of Ontario is locked down starting today, there are no watch dealers opened to order me a new 1000m Tuna click spring and bezel gasket. Maybe eBay...


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

krayzie said:


> So my click spring in my new SLA041 broke this morning. The ring snapped at one side (the narrowest part) and one of the lifting tabs broke off as well. Interesting that once that happened my bezel no longer aligns properly at 12 o'clock. I reckon the new bezel gasket is too thick and too tight feeling even after countless hours of tuning it by myself. Finally something has to give and it was the click spring.
> 
> Now using the click spring and easy to turn bezel gasket off my SBDX014. So sad now that watch is really just for parts. Now that the entire province of Ontario is locked down starting today, there are no watch dealers opened to order me a new 1000m Tuna click spring and bezel gasket. Maybe eBay...


I think it's just southern Ontario as nothing is going into lockdown where I live, that said there isn't a shop here I would consider using to order a click spring. Have you tried calling an AD anywhere else in Canada vs going to eBay?


----------



## southcarolina1801 (Dec 10, 2008)

chillwill120 said:


> When the 045 becomes more widely available pre-owned, if the premium over the pre-owned 031 is only $150 or so, I'd be much more interested in adding a 045 to the collection.


I actually prefer the 31 to 45. I love the curved crystal and the way it refracts light. I also prefer the Marinemaster text to the tacky Prospex logo.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

southcarolina1801 said:


> I actually prefer the 31 to 45. I love the curved crystal and the way it refracts light. I also prefer the Marinemaster text to the tacky Prospex logo.


The 031 certainly has its merits; I prefer the marine master branding as well. However I just prefer the more classic style hands. Also, in my experience, it's only a matter of time before a Hardlex crystal gets scratched up. Ideally the sapphire on the 045 would be domed - this would be the best of both worlds IMO. But still I'd take a flat sapphire over a domed hardlex any time.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

* Lume**shot**!*


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Bought this for $450, ordered a new crystal for it for another $50. Don't have the faintest idea wether or not I got a good deal, but I'm happy with my purchase which is what matters. 😄

Based on the caseback the last batterychange that was documented on it was done in 1985 so I'll count this as a birthyear watch for me. No one mention that the -85 mark might just be a regular dent. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

I also had a dilemma between the 31 and 45.

I went for the 31, as better value (£250-300 cheaper and with bracelet); now discontinued, so won't be available for much longer; domed crystal; gloss bezel; and decided I wanted the classic marinemaster text. The 31 hands are great - a model of good design.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

weirdestwizard said:


> I think it's just southern Ontario as nothing is going into lockdown where I live, that said there isn't a shop here I would consider using to order a click spring. Have you tried calling an AD anywhere else in Canada vs going to eBay?


Oh yea you are right it turns out there are still pockets in the province that are still free societies!

I've managed to find a click spring on eBay but no turn bezel rubber gasket. I wonder if another model would fit.

So far not very happy with Seiko quality as of late.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

The Bezel became very stiff to turn on my SBBN033, so I decided to remove the shroud to investigate. Well the nightmares commenced, the hex screws rounded off even though I used a quality 1.5 hex key.

I had to drill out the heads of the screws to get an easy bit stud extractor in them, luck was on my side and the screws came out .
After a thorough clean the shroud was refitted back with some Polished T8 Torx screws.
All tested and the bezel is now buttery smooth.


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

krayzie said:


> Oh yea you are right it turns out there are still pockets in the province that are still free societies!
> 
> I've managed to find a click spring on eBay but no turn bezel rubber gasket. I wonder if another model would fit.
> 
> So far not very happy with Seiko quality as of late.


I hope you manage to find something, shame that's it's happened to such a new piece.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

weirdestwizard said:


> I hope you manage to find something, shame that's it's happened to such a new piece.


Thanks hopefully the rose gold tuna will come back in time...


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

New in my Seiko collection


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Tuna and Shark combo !


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Uncle Seiko GL 831 in Olive Drab


----------



## Cheverian (Sep 27, 2017)

First Tuna!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Darth Tuna


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

I was looking for a birth year watch, yet did not want to buy a 40+ year old watch. Then i realized that they launched Golden Tuna and Tuna can the year i was born, so i went and ordered a brand new S23629, which is not that much different than PYF028 was. So the design is as old as i am, that's BYW enough for me.. Pics to follow, still in mail.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

got the 031 bracelet in from China, looks and feels 100% OEM.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15612232
> 
> 
> got the 031 bracelet in from China, looks and feels 100% OEM.


When you order a replacement strap or bracelet from Seiko, the clear plastic wrapper will have a sticker on it that reads Made in China. It's probably the real deal.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

trameline said:


> After a thorough clean the shroud was refitted back with some Polished T8 Torx screws.


What is the screw size to look for?

Was there a white loctite like goo on the stock screws and in-between the shoud and the watch case?

I think they are using that stuff to speed up and help with assembly. It took me forever to clean that stuff off my Spring Drive Tuna once I removed the shroud (the bezel also locked up and I had to take it apart to fix it).


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

krayzie said:


> What is the screw size to look for?
> 
> Was there a white loctite like goo on the stock screws and in-between the shoud and the watch case?
> 
> I think they are using that stuff to speed up and help with assembly. It took me forever to clean that stuff off my Spring Drive Tuna once I removed the shroud (the bezel also locked up and I had to take it apart to fix it).


Hi
I bought the screws from a guy in the UK, he sells them in torx, hex , Phillips head, polished or brushed depending on the individuals shroud.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15612232
> 
> 
> got the 031 bracelet in from China, looks and feels 100% OEM.


great looking tuna, sent you a PM, hope all is well


----------



## TTR (Jun 23, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15612232
> 
> 
> got the 031 bracelet in from China, looks and feels 100% OEM.


That looks great!
I just got my first tuna a couple of days ago and have 031 bracelet coming from China.









Please do post more photos!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

TTR said:


> That looks great!
> I just got my first tuna a couple of days ago and have 031 bracelet coming from China.
> View attachment 15612504
> 
> ...


You'll like it. I am sure that its OEM. Classes up the Tuna quite a bit. I wish the 015 bracelet was still available for a similar price but that was well over $300 everyewhere I found it.


----------



## rkny (Jan 31, 2008)

SBDX005 Grandfather Reissue, which nobody wants lol.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Good god that's sexy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris838 (May 8, 2020)

Can't wait to unwrap the present 😍


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

nice one


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

Rainy days in Norway, perfect weather for the Tuna. So should I press "complete order" @Gnomon for the sbbn035?


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

keerola said:


> I was looking for a birth year watch, yet did not want to buy a 40+ year old watch. Then i realized that they launched Golden Tuna and Tuna can the year i was born, so i went and ordered a brand new S23629, which is not that much different than PYF028 was. So the design is as old as i am, that's BYW enough for me.. Pics to follow, still in mail.


Christmas Tuna has arrived! I have to say i was pleasantly surprised by the quality, it is almost as good as my SLA023!


----------



## Rorschach (May 5, 2014)

Need help. Having a hard time deciding which one to get. The SBBN045 or the SBBN033. I like the looks of the 33s very very much, suits my style, but i also like the sapphire crystal on the 45s, which i know i need because i know i will be using it often. Not sure if the extra cost is worth it. Any suggestions before the 33s will be sold out in Gnomon. <3


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Jesse Nuico said:


> Need help. Having a hard time deciding which one to get. The SBBN045 or the SBBN033. I like the looks of the 33s very very much, suits my style, but i also like the sapphire crystal on the 45s, which i know i need because i know i will be using it often. Not sure if the extra cost is worth it. Any suggestions before the 33s will be sold out in Gnomon. <3


I have the SBBN033 and I did have the SBBN015 before that which I sold and regret.
I used the hardlex Crystal in extreme conditions and no problems or scratches .
Its more durable than you think.
I personally think the extra cash is not worth it for a sapphire Crystal and old new hands as the internals are the same.
So if you like the cosmetic differences then it's your shout.
Best of luck.


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

Jesse Nuico said:


> Need help. Having a hard time deciding which one to get. The SBBN045 or the SBBN033. I like the looks of the 33s very very much, suits my style, but i also like the sapphire crystal on the 45s, which i know i need because i know i will be using it often. Not sure if the extra cost is worth it. Any suggestions before the 33s will be sold out in Gnomon. <3


Buy the 033, thats the watch you want, change the crystal in time, and the 033 you should be able to source used quite easy in Norway.


----------



## Silvertriton (Jul 1, 2016)

music_healing said:


> Seiko Tuna SBBN007 ...
> 
> tyring this combo
> 
> ...


Hi old thread but where could I still find a bronze shroud for my SBBN035?


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Silvertriton said:


> Hi old thread but where could I still find a bronze shroud for my SBBN035?











TUNA CAN tunacan for300m SBBN015 SBBN031 SBBN017 SBBN033 SBBN035 SBBN037 SBBN039 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for TUNA CAN tunacan for300m SBBN015 SBBN031 SBBN017 SBBN033 SBBN035 SBBN037 SBBN039 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Rorschach (May 5, 2014)

kokoro said:


> I have the SBBN033 and I did have the SBBN015 before that which I sold and regret.
> I used the hardlex Crystal in extreme conditions and no problems or scratches .
> Its more durable than you think.
> I personally think the extra cash is not worth it for a sapphire Crystal and old new hands as the internals are the same.
> ...


I was looking at Marathon Gsar as well, but the SBBN033 just looks so good. I don't have any problems with scratches, because i dont usually "baby' my watches, i look at them as battle scars that are part of the experience, but hopefully the crystal will have a little bit of resistance.



Luftwaffel said:


> Buy the 033, thats the watch you want, change the crystal in time, and the 033 you should be able to source used quite easy in Norway.


Thanks for the help. Just ordered it. Hopefully it will arrive soon.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SBBN033 + Uncle Seiko BoR.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris838 (May 8, 2020)

2 of my favorite hobbies!


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

^Wish they did the lumed bezel for the other quartz 1000m tunas. Looks great!


----------



## Silvertriton (Jul 1, 2016)

vsh said:


> TUNA CAN tunacan for300m SBBN015 SBBN031 SBBN017 SBBN033 SBBN035 SBBN037 SBBN039 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for TUNA CAN tunacan for300m SBBN015 SBBN031 SBBN017 SBBN033 SBBN035 SBBN037 SBBN039 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Many thanks, they replied and have ordered a bronze one...


----------



## chris838 (May 8, 2020)

2 of my favorite hobbies 🤓


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

chris838 said:


> View attachment 15612800
> 
> 
> Can't wait to unwrap the present ?





chris838 said:


> View attachment 15612800
> 
> 
> Can't wait to unwrap the present ?


I love this thing!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Overkill?


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Relaxing in the recliner!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

rkny said:


> SBDX005 Grandfather Reissue, which nobody wants lol.
> View attachment 15612702


The problem is that for the price they are going for one can easily buy the SLA041 LOL

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

chris838 said:


> View attachment 15617820
> 
> 
> 2 of my favorite hobbies ?


That's the cup of coffee from Knives Out! If you haven't seen the movie - take the time.


----------



## rkny (Jan 31, 2008)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> The problem is that for the price they are going for one can easily buy the SLA041 LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


I haven't seen a $3K SLA041. And the SBDX005 doesn't have a weird blue dial lol.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SBBN031 on a cheap camo nato...


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

I know, I know. It's a good way to lose a hand.


----------



## chris838 (May 8, 2020)

leadbelly2550 said:


> That's the cup of coffee from Knives Out! If you haven't seen the movie - take the time.


I've seen the movie and bought the mug bc of it


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

rkny said:


> I haven't seen a $3K SLA041. And the SBDX005 doesn't have a weird blue dial lol.


Yea I would they rather just do another SBDX005 and call it a day.

They went with the blue due to the whiter steel on the bezel. They even polished the titanium casing to match (well the 8L35B also has a nicer finish than 8L35A). SBDX005 has a bead blast finish titanium casing.

Also note that the SLA041 seconds hand has the lollipop in the same position as Grandfather Tuna, the SBDX005 doesn't. And of course the bezel pip is the wrong design on the two retros.

Overall I'm quite happy with the SLA041.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15607391
> 
> 
> Killer combo
> ...


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

keerola said:


> Christmas Tuna has arrived! I have to say i was pleasantly surprised by the quality, it is almost as good as my SLA023!
> 
> View attachment 15613436


Does that have a German day wheel? That means there is more then just the Eng/Span and Eng/ Japanese day wheels for the Tuna


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Shipmate (May 7, 2017)

Will the new TUNA model come out with a green dial?  Also, will their be a stainless steel 1000m version? I don't need anymore black Tunas, my one black tuna (SBDB013) is enough.


----------



## chris838 (May 8, 2020)

Question,
The band from my SLA041 is not exactly comfortable to wear... Any idea where I can get something else, ideally same blue? 
Thx!


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

chris838 said:


> Question,
> The band from my SLA041 is not exactly comfortable to wear... Any idea where I can get something else, ideally same blue?
> Thx!











ZULUDIVER 300 (MKII) Italian Rubber Watch Strap - Black


The ZULUDIVER 300 MKII Italian rubber Diver strap is a comprehensive package offering multi-adjustment sizing and the solid reassurance that comes with a flip-lock clasp. Manufactured and styled in full co-operation with renowned strap experts Bonetto Cinturini, this high-end strap, with dual...




www.watchgecko.com





I love those, wether or not it's the same blue I couldn't tell you as I only have the black ones.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

chris838 said:


> View attachment 15621058
> 
> 
> Question,
> ...


try Watchgecko rubber.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Darth


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Shipmate said:


> Will the new TUNA model come out with a green dial? Also, will their be a stainless steel 1000m version? I don't need anymore black Tunas, my one black tuna (SBDB013) is enough.


Why would they downgrade the usability of the design? Stainless steel 1000m model would be too heavy. This will never happen.

If you want a stainless steel one you can get the 300m version which has great wearability.

Your SBDB013 / SBDB009 was to reimagine the Grandfather Tuna aka. Black Face of The Deep Sea into a modernized 600m diver.

The black and titanium are historial lineage.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

This was a pretty good video


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

chris838 said:


> View attachment 15621058
> 
> 
> Question,
> ...


The dark blue Isofrane would be a good match


----------



## chris838 (May 8, 2020)

Spring-Diver said:


> The dark blue Isofrane would be a good match


Oh yeah, that looks nice 👌


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

chris838 said:


> Oh yeah, that looks nice ?


Just make sure to get some 1.8mm w/ 1.1mm tip spring bars. The stock 2.5mm "Fat" spring bars will fit, but it will be a pita to remove.

?


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Spring-Diver said:


> Just make sure to get some 1.8mm w/ 1.1mm tip spring bars. The stock 2.5mm "Fat" spring bars will fit, but it will be a pita to remove.


Where can I find these?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

wovivi01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that an elastic band (like erikas originals) ?

If so - does it fit with the stock fat bars?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Rikimaru said:


> Overkill?
> 
> View attachment 15619260


That looks amazing. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Have anyone here bought one of the gundam tunas?


----------



## tanvir14 (Jun 23, 2019)

vsh said:


> Have anyone here bought one of the gundam tunas?


I just bought mine yesterday


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ajmercado said:


> Is that an elastic band (like erikas originals) ?
> 
> If so - does it fit with the stock fat bars?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it's an Erikas Originals and I use it with the stock fat bars. It's a perfect fit.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

wovivi01 said:


> Yes it's an Erikas Originals and I use it with the stock fat bars. It's a perfect fit.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you I just ordered one of those straps!! So excited now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

You won’t be disappointed. It makes a watch that already wears great wear even better. It’s pretty amazing that a watch with the dimensions the Tuna has, can actually disappear on the wrist. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## afc1984 (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi guys. Long time lurker here looking to join the club. I have found a good deal on a SBBN035 because of misaligned bezel. Is that an easy fix? Maybe I can have it aligned when serviced?

Andreas 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## tanvir14 (Jun 23, 2019)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15612232
> 
> 
> got the 031 bracelet in from China, looks and feels 100% OEM.





Certified G said:


>


Holy crap, why does that look so much smaller than it is


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SBBN033 On new Meyhoffer one piece leather, not sure I like the combination just yet .


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

afc1984 said:


> Hi guys. Long time lurker here looking to join the club. I have found a good deal on a SBBN035 because of misaligned bezel. Is that an easy fix? Maybe I can have it aligned when serviced?
> 
> Andreas
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Depending on how badly it is misaligned, I've had great luck with just removing the bezel, very carefully and equally filing down the tips of the bezel spring little by little until it lined up. If it's quite a bit off, you would be better off removing bezel, then the insert, replacing the bezel, then reapplying the insert with better alignment.


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

trameline said:


> SBBN033 On new Meyhoffer one piece leather, not sure I like the combination just yet .
> View attachment 15625848
> View attachment 15625849


It looks great. Does this make the watch sit very much taller?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

wovivi01 said:


> It looks great. Does this make the watch sit very much taller?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The strap only measures 2mm in thickness, it's very comfortable to wear , I can't get on with rubber straps .


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Happy New Years to all. 031 checking in next to his younger sibling 009J1

Not blue AR coated sapphires btw as I am not a fan of colored tint, just a gloomy morning here on the east coast. 031 is bone stock with the amazing 015 bracelet. The 009 has a CT double dome with factory bevel edge sapphire and clear AR sporting a SC super jubilee. These 2 win more time on my wrist than my more extravagant pieces in my collection.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SBBN031 on Uncle Seiko BOR


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Certified G said:


> SBBN031 on Uncle Seiko BOR


I'm gonna need to buy one of those bracelets!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SBBN037 Tuna Ice Diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

SBBN007


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Does anyone have a picture/opinion about the 025 on a single pass Zulu? I wear most of my Tunas on a single Zulu and was wondering if those work well with it.

Trying to talk myself into it with my 6.5-6.75" wrist..


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

vsh said:


> View attachment 15600891
> View attachment 15600892
> 
> 
> ...


Can anyone tell if this is the original strap?
It's so dried up at the lugs I basically have to destroy it if I want it off, wears just fine though. Got it in today.

Strap says GL83122:


----------



## mmaa (Feb 28, 2018)

AndrwTNT said:


> Does anyone have a picture/opinion about the 025 on a single pass Zulu? I wear most of my Tunas on a single Zulu and was wondering if those work well with it.
> 
> Trying to talk myself into it with my 6.5-6.75" wrist..


Here's the 025 on my 6.75" wrist. I currently have it on an Erika's Original strap, but I also wear it on single-pass Zulu straps. It's great.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Got a package from Uncle Seiko today...SBBN031 on a GL831US olive drab....LOVE IT


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

mmaa said:


> Here's the 025 on my 6.75" wrist. I currently have it on an Erika's Original strap, but I also wear it on single-pass Zulu straps. It's great.
> 
> View attachment 15632858


Perfect! That looks like it fits you great. I think you may have just persuaded me. Thanks so much for the help and the reference pic!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

"Throw me the damn ball"


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Ninja Tuna


----------



## maxhav (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## susano (Jan 28, 2019)

I kinda got a oddball question but I’m just wondering if people got their tuna new or used. I keep on flipping between the sbbn045 and sbbn031 so I thought about getting a 031 used and if I change my mind then I’ll sell it for a 045. I got a new 031 in my cart in Gnomon but haven’t pulled the trigger yet. I’m definitely over thinking this .


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

susano said:


> I kinda got a oddball question but I'm just wondering if people got their tuna new or used. I keep on flipping between the sbbn045 and sbbn031 so I thought about getting a 031 used and if I change my mind then I'll sell it for a 045. I got a new 031 in my cart in Gnomon but haven't pulled the trigger yet. I'm definitely over thinking this .


New... like the safety of a warranty.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bremboproc (Sep 21, 2016)

I finally broke down and got a Tuna. SBBN037(blue). Currently have it on a black Strapcode super engineer, mostly to make sure I like how the combo feels. A new stainless super engineer is on its way to me. I had no idea that Seikos lume was so so so much better than other brands, I have a MM200/62 MAS repro (spb053)and the lume is “meh”, this Tuna is a whole different kettle of fish. Lasts for hours too, I can tell time at night with my glasses off, that’s saying something. 
Next up is an SLA of some nature, great lines on that watch.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Bremboproc said:


> I finally broke down and got a Tuna. SBBN037(blue). Currently have it on a black Strapcode super engineer, mostly to make sure I like how the combo feels. A new stainless super engineer is on its way to me. I had no idea that Seikos lume was so so so much better than other brands, I have a MM200/62 MAS repro (spb053)and the lume is "meh", this Tuna is a whole different kettle of fish. Lasts for hours too, I can tell time at night with my glasses off, that's saying something.
> Next up is an SLA of some nature, great lines on that watch.


Welcome to the tuna gang  show some pics of that badboy!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Bremboproc (Sep 21, 2016)

Rikimaru said:


> Welcome to the tuna gang  show some pics of that badboy!


I am not a photo taker by any stretch. But here it is.....















The bracelet is off my SBDN028 LE solar tuna. I got it to see if I'd like a real-deal tuna strapped on. I do, and I have beat the snot out of the 028. Held up amazingly well too, I thought for sure the polymer shroud would get torn to ribbons.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

susano said:


> I kinda got a oddball question but I'm just wondering if people got their tuna new or used. I keep on flipping between the sbbn045 and sbbn031 so I thought about getting a 031 used and if I change my mind then I'll sell it for a 045. I got a new 031 in my cart in Gnomon but haven't pulled the trigger yet. I'm definitely over thinking this .


Bought all three secondhand via Reddit or WUS. I like the price savings vs. buying new. All came in looking basically brand new, however.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

I picked up a 033. The plan was to have it replace my 031, but I don't think I can bear to let either go.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Uncle Seiko Super Oyster came in today. Nice, solid bracelet as expected!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bremboproc (Sep 21, 2016)

jpisare said:


> Uncle Seiko Super Oyster came in today. Nice, solid bracelet as expected!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a StrapCode Engineer on the way, but I'd like to try a BoR as well. If you have laid hands on a StrapCode bracelet before, how would you compare Uncle Seiko to Strapcode? I've had a StrapCode engineer on my SBDN028 for a long while and it's a good band. The little flip lock is sorta a PITA at times, but I have beat the crap out of this band(see pics in earlier post).


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Bremboproc said:


> I have a StrapCode Engineer on the way, but I'd like to try a BoR as well. If you have laid hands on a StrapCode bracelet before, how would you compare Uncle Seiko to Strapcode? I've had a StrapCode engineer on my SBDN028 for a long while and it's a good band. The little flip lock is sorta a PITA at times, but I have beat the crap out of this band(see pics in earlier post).


I love StrapCode as well; have a couple for my various watches. I feel like they might be..heavier than Uncle Seiko bracelets, but not that that's indicative of quality..only issue is with the flip lock; on two of my StrapCode bracelets they kept popping up so much so I replaced with Uncle Seiko clasps to alleviate this issue. 
Also, bonus points to US for being local in the states; shipping time from SC can be a pain if you're impatient like me lol. But push comes to shove, it's basically a coin flip as I think both make great bracelets.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Haven't been giving the ol' Ninja too much love lately.... that changes today!


----------



## Bremboproc (Sep 21, 2016)

jpisare said:


> I love StrapCode as well; have a couple for my various watches. I feel like they might be..heavier than Uncle Seiko bracelets, but not that that's indicative of quality..only issue is with the flip lock; on two of my StrapCode bracelets they kept popping up so much so I replaced with Uncle Seiko clasps to alleviate this issue.
> Also, bonus points to US for being local in the states; shipping time from SC can be a pain if you're impatient like me lol. But push comes to shove, it's basically a coin flip as I think both make great bracelets.


Thank you. I guess I'll go ahead and snag a BoR and maybe an Oyster just for giggles.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Bremboproc (Sep 21, 2016)

Ohhh, does go well with beads of rice. Now I wait impatiently.


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

jpisare said:


> Uncle Seiko Super Oyster came in today. Nice, solid bracelet as expected!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same bracelet on my tuna. I put the Seiko ratcheting clasp on it and I love it even more now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

wovivi01 said:


> I have the same bracelet on my tuna. I put the Seiko ratcheting clasp on it and I love it even more now.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I thought about doing that. I should probably pick one up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I watched an old video about the Ryzen 3000XT-series launch, and AMD's Robert Hallock is wearing a suspiciously SEIKO-looking device.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I've posted this for sale twice, and had no hits on it (two peeps wanting to trade but, didnt want to trade). I think that was for a reason because I was having a difficult time wanting to let it go anyway due to the uniqueness of it and how good it looks. 035 with 037 dial mod. Dont think Im going to be trying to sell it again for a while, if ever.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

nolte said:


>


Thats a badass rubber. Where did you get it?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> Thats a badass rubber. Where did you get it?


Monsterwatches if I had a guess!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

jpisare said:


> Monsterwatches if I had a guess!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

jpisare said:


> Monsterwatches if I had a guess!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just searched and cannot find that strap per their site, infact, saw no straps. Maybe Nolte will chime in.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> Just searched and cannot find that strap per their site, infact, saw no straps. Maybe Nolte will chime in.


This is what I came across. No clue if it's the same one though!






Isofrane Style – Monsterwatches







www.monsterwatches.eu





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

jpisare said:


> This is what I came across. No clue if it's the same one though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, that looks like it. Thanks for the link. ??


----------



## Bit1der (Dec 23, 2018)

What tuna lovers think about sbbn040 vs sla041? Absolutely love my sbbn031 and want to take final step up)


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Bit1der said:


> What tuna lovers think about sbbn040 vs sla041? Absolutely love my sbbn031 and want to take final step up)


I would say they are too big for me. It's not the matter of money - tuna wise sbbn031 is the way to go for me


----------



## Bit1der (Dec 23, 2018)

Sbbn031 is great. New hand style grew in me. Its one of the best tunas. And now sbbn031 asks me for a big brother.


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Some serious desk diving today.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

My new acquisition


----------



## maxhav (May 15, 2010)

nolte said:


>


Hey mate, what strap is this?


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Rorschach (May 5, 2014)

I just got my SBB033 fitted with the Isofranes. It has this clicking sound on the springbar area. Used both the seiko fat bars and 2mm with 1.1mm tip from watchgeeko. Both have the sound. But if i put back the original strap, it doesnt happen. Should i be worried about the lug hole?


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Rorschach said:


> View attachment 15647726
> 
> 
> I just got my SBB033 fitted with the Isofranes. It has this clicking sound on the springbar area. Used both the seiko fat bars and 2mm with 1.1mm tip from watchgeeko. Both have the sound. But if i put back the original strap, it doesnt happen. Should i be worried about the lug hole?


Just use original fatties and you will be fine. Clicking is another seiko manufacturing "defect". Just like misaligned bezel. Want to get rid of it? Search ebay for springbars with 1.2 tip diameter. Or just live with it, ur watch is perfectly fine.


----------



## Rorschach (May 5, 2014)

Rikimaru said:


> Just use originall fatties and you will be fine. Clicking is another seiko manufacturing "defect". Just like misaligned bezel. Want to get rid of it? Search ebay for springbars with 1.2 tip diameter. Or just live with it, ur watch is perfectly fine.


Thanks for the response. I am using the springbars which i bought from watchgecko, 2mm with 1.1m tip. Getting the fat bars out is too annoying so i opted to use the latter.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

@Rorschach

Yeah the diameter of "the fat part" is not important. The tip is the problem here. If you mount a thinner tip it might eventually wear the lug holes. Not to mention clicking gets worse. Anyways, enjoy and wear your Tuna. It's a special watch. You see a guy wearing a Tuna ya know that's the watch guy right there!


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SBBN035 on a lume striped Erika's....


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Rorschach said:


> View attachment 15647726
> 
> 
> I just got my SBB033 fitted with the Isofranes. It has this clicking sound on the springbar area. Used both the seiko fat bars and 2mm with 1.1mm tip from watchgeeko. Both have the sound. But if i put back the original strap, it doesnt happen. Should i be worried about the lug hole?


No. It's fine. All of my Tunas have made this sound when changing straps.


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Aidy said:


> My new acquisition
> View attachment 15646634


Like the saint tattoo lol


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

kokoro said:


> Like the saint tattoo lol
> ive Had it lasered, shouldn't have really. I might get it redone someday and bring it back.


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jajohn00 (Jul 4, 2019)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> View attachment 15648871


Is that a legit watch stand. That is awesome. Where can one procure such a thing?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> View attachment 15648871


Yes, that's very cool. A few of those would look awesom.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

jajohn00 said:


> Is that a legit watch stand. That is awesome. Where can one procure such a thing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes it is a watch stand and can be bought from the MB&F shop here Robotoys


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

sx1 said:


> Hey mate, what strap is this?


Hey!
It's a C&B plain black 22mm w/ PVD hardware:








Black Premium NATO - 22mm | Crown & Buckle


Crown & Buckle Premium NATO straps feature several upgrades versus our normal NATO straps. First, they use a tighter, higher quality nylon weave. They also feature a stitched thread construction, instead of being ultrasonically welded.Perhaps the most exc




www.crownandbuckle.com





I think this line of NATOs are all-in-all my favorite straps after years of wearing them and others. They're thin and stiff and not soft like seatbelt NATOs at all, but I like the way they wear, and they last forever and don't fray.

EDIT: you can actually push them onto a darth with oem bars but it's still easier with the skinny/fat bars.

couple other pics of same watch and strap:


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Old school mate lol.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Bit1der said:


> What tuna lovers think about sbbn040 vs sla041? Absolutely love my sbbn031 and want to take final step up)


If you like quartz, then go for the S23626J1/SBBN040 (same watch, different date wheel). I've got no experience with the automatic tunas, but between the 300m and the 1000m tuna, for me the 300m version wears a little more comfortable due to the bigger lug to lug distance and lower COG. The weight of the watches differs about 5 grams if you use the same strap.
Quality wise, the 300m version is very good, and with the 1000m version you gain a little and you loose a little.

List below is 300m vs 1000m quartz tuna, movement is identical, cosmetics like dial and hands is not covered, but the lume on the "bar & arrow" SBBN031 outshines the lume on the "classic" handset, but that could be intentional. Also, on the 300m version, white painted hands vs deep brushed titanium hands with an oil like sheen on the 1000m re-issue.

Domed hardlex vs sapphire
Steel case vs titanium case
Diashield coated steel shroud vs ceramic shroud
Steel (ceramic?) coated bezel insert vs acrilic bezel insert
Drilled lug holes vs non-drilled holes
Easier battery changing and service due to conventional screw-in backplate vs monoblock crystal entry build

It's very simple, if you like it, get it, but if you have the chance, try it on first.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

What's the [fair] going rate for a 7549-7009? Seller wants $900, looks to be in decent condition other than a worn bezelinsert.


----------



## susano (Jan 28, 2019)

I finally decided to grab a new SBBN031 today but I waffled about too long and it’s sold out on Gnomon. Going to grab it from shoppinginjapan.net or eBay. Anyone have any shop preference before I commit?


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15612232


this is a good look, easily stretches the watch into daily / work watch range IMO


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

susano said:


> I finally decided to grab a new SBBN031 today but I waffled about too long and it's sold out on Gnomon. Going to grab it from shoppinginjapan.net or eBay. Anyone have any shop preference before I commit?


Browse eBay and watchpatrol.net; I bought all three of my Tunas second-hand using these two sites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Darth on isofrane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Red Kanji Day


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Colors of the day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marsin (Jan 16, 2021)

new here, but all these Tuna’s... need to find one! But which!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> Thats a badass rubber. Where did you get it?


Sorry I missed this...








Shop the Best Wrist Watches for Men | Borealis Watch Company


Borealis Watch company is a microbrand that offers you the best wrist watches for men at an unbelievable price. Why wait? Shop today & Look Classy!




www.borealiswatch.com





Mine is a Borealis... I don't think they sell them with black buckles so mine actually has an isofrane black buckle on it.
I think Toxicnatos sold aftermarket black buckles for these but IDK what's up with their website now.
(Isofrane buckles cost like 3x as much.)


----------



## Shatterstate (Jan 18, 2021)

beebox said:


> Here is my darth tuna in lembeh straits,indonesia.


very cool!


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Saving up for the new blue dial 043 ...however, I see a lot of the last gens popping up on ebay/watchrecon every week. How involved is it to buy the last gen and get the sapphire upgrade? And how much does it cost? For me, the new 043 is perfect (don't care for the marinemaster verbiage..I think removing it makes the dial more cleaner, IMO). However at $1400, it's tough to bite.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SSingh1975 said:


> Saving up for the new blue dial 043 ...however, I see a lot of the last gens popping up on ebay/watchrecon every week. How involved is it to buy the last gen and get the sapphire upgrade? And how much does it cost? For me, the new 043 is perfect (don't care for the marinemaster verbiage..I think removing it makes the dial more cleaner, IMO). However at $1400, it's tough to bite.


I suspect $50 for the crystal, and $50 for labor, plus shipping to and from your modder of choice.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15656694
> 
> 
> Damn!!! That looks amazing...absolutely perfect👏👏👏
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks Shannon! I like the combo a lot myself.


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

My "official " tuna. SBBN0arnie.


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Blue face dial, with the Bright Orange minute hand, the Blue stem and bezel, of the 300MM. Padi version. With this ratcheting bracelet is a great combo! Vance.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

susano said:


> I finally decided to grab a new SBBN031 today but I waffled about too long and it's sold out on Gnomon. Going to grab it from shoppinginjapan.net or eBay. Anyone have any shop preference before I commit?


I just bought a SBBN033 Tuna from Shopping In Japan.net last Friday. They sent it out on Monday(yesterday) and I should see it Wed or Thur.

ShoppinginJapan.net has communicated the process every step of the way. Mina (the person I was dealing with) has excellent English skills and can answer any question in depth.

Based upon the communication and the step by step process, I have not doubt that the watch will be as promised


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Uncle Seiko GL831 on S23629


----------



## kenerro (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi, I joined the tribe (WUS and Tuna)!


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Any 6.5" wrist Darth (025) owners out there with *pictures* and input on wearability?

I'm looking for some reference pictures and haven't found too many with that wrist size in the older pages of this thread.
Finally deciding to get one but just want to be sure it won't look too enormous on my wrist.

Thank you so much for any help!


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

AndrwTNT said:


> Any 6.5" wrist Darth (025) owners out there with *pictures* and input on wearability?
> 
> I'm looking for some reference pictures and haven't found too many with that wrist size in the older pages of this thread.
> Finally deciding to get one but just want to be sure it won't look too enormous on my wrist.
> ...


My wrist is 6.75 (flat wrist), forgive the quality of these pics but hopefully it gives you a rough idea of the fit (for me at least)


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

kenerro said:


> Hi, I joined the tribe (WUS and Tuna)!


Welcome to both clubs, you've brought a serious bit of kit with you ?


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

kenerro said:


> Hi, I joined the tribe (WUS and Tuna)!


On se komia, ja varustelekan paita myös!
Welcome to the club


----------



## kenerro (Jan 19, 2021)

Aidy said:


> Welcome to both clubs, you've brought a serious bit of kit with you ?


?



Niko said:


> On se komia, ja varustelekan paita myös!
> Welcome to the club


Tarkkaa havainnointia. ?


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

weirdestwizard said:


> My wrist is 6.75 (flat wrist), forgive the quality of these pics but hopefully it gives you a rough idea of the fit (for me at least)
> 
> View attachment 15660900
> View attachment 15660901


Thank you very much! The second perspective definitely shows how well it fits. I suppose it may not be as daunting as I had expected.


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

AndrwTNT said:


> Thank you very much! The second perspective definitely shows how well it fits. I suppose it may not be as daunting as I had expected.


It really isn't! I have read on here that using a mirror gives you the best perspective. I find straight-on wrist shots don't always represent it the best, or at least what I see myself from eye level.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

weirdestwizard said:


> It really isn't! I have read on here that using a mirror gives you the best perspective. I find straight-on wrist shots don't always represent it the best, or at least what I see myself from eye level.


True. Especially cell phone pictures with a slight wide angle effect.

The other day I resorted to printing out an image of the Darth to-scale (49-50mm) and taping over my 031 to get an idea LOL


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SBBN031 on a 1944 Haveston


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

That's a huge wrist buddy!!!! For once, the tuna looks like a small 40mm diver!!



Certified G said:


> SBBN031 on a 1944 Haveston


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

kenerro said:


> Hi, I joined the tribe (WUS and Tuna)!


Is that the "I'm officially a conspicuous consumer" tuna? lol

That's the $3500 version of the $2500 watch, right?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SBBN037 on Uncle Seiko BoR.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shatterstate (Jan 18, 2021)

Here's my SRPA83K1, Special " *EDITOIN" *version.


----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## susano (Jan 28, 2019)

I did it!!! I pressed the order button and now I’m anxiously waiting for my new tuna! I flipped again and got what I originally wanted the sbbn045. I kept flipping between the two at the last moment in photos and eventually it clicked. I just like the look of the sbbn045 more and saw myself wear that version more. Thanks guys for your advice!


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SSingh1975 said:


> That's a huge wrist buddy!!!! For once, the tuna looks like a small 40mm diver!!


No, it's all camera and lighting. 7.25 wrist. The short lugs really help wearability too... Really digging the Haveston, wore it again today.


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

susano said:


> I did it!!! I pressed the order button and now I'm anxiously waiting for my new tuna! I flipped again and got what I originally wanted the sbbn045. I kept flipping between the two at the last moment in photos and eventually it clicked. I just like the look of the sbbn045 more and saw myself wear that version more. Thanks guys for your advice!


Congrats! Be sure to post pics once it arrives!


----------



## kenerro (Jan 19, 2021)

Robotaz said:


> Is that the "I'm officially a conspicuous consumer" tuna? lol
> 
> That's the $3500 version of the $2500 watch, right?


Tbh, I'm not sure what you mean with that sentence as I'm not a native english speaker. If you want the watch and have the money, you buy it. If you don't, you don't. So I guess I'm the lucky one because I don't have to think about the flipping price as I bought this watch for me. And I would assume that if you're going to buy a new SLA Tuna in the coming years, it's not going to be any cheaper than this. Of course you can nitpick about the new Seiko prices, but this is not the right topic as this is reserved (as far as I've witnessed) for the happy Tuna owners and the future owners - and not for the ones who just wan't to show their bitterness.

And btw, you are better off in the Rolex forums, because they are paying five digits for a $4000 watch.

(Sorry if I misread the quoted message and got wrongly offended, but I haven't seen here any mocking in these owner's topics during the last few months that I've being reading WUS before registering.)


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

kenerro said:


> Tbh, I'm not sure what you mean with that sentence as I'm not a native english speaker. If you want the watch and have the money, you buy it. If you don't, you don't. So I guess I'm the lucky one because I don't have to think about the flipping price as I bought this watch for me. And I would assume that if you're going to buy a new SLA Tuna in the coming years, it's not going to be any cheaper than this. Of course you can nitpick about the new Seiko prices, but this is not the right topic as this is reserved (as far as I've witnessed) for the happy Tuna owners and the future owners - and not for the ones who just wan't to show their bitterness.
> 
> And btw, you are better off in the Rolex forums, because they are paying five digits for a $4000 watch.
> 
> (Sorry if I misread the quoted message and got wrongly offended, but I haven't seen here any mocking in these owner's topics during the last few months that I've being reading WUS before registering.)


You're correct. You don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## kenerro (Jan 19, 2021)

Robotaz said:


> You're correct. You don't know what I'm talking about.


Ok, sorry. ? Maybe if I had seen your massive post count before replying, I could have realized there is something more to your post than what I thought.

Well, anyways, I've been keeping this watch on a wrist 24/7 for a week now and I can't explain how good it feels. I thought the thickness is too much in the long run, but I already feel bad for my other 10+ watches as I intend to keep this beast on my wrist.


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15656694


Strap? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Ajmercado said:


> Strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I'm not mistaken, I'm pretty sure that's an Uncle Seiko GL831. The newer OD color.


----------



## Nathan356 (Mar 20, 2016)

STBR011 with a Yobokies stainless shroud and a Strapcode bracelet. With the solar movement this is now my go-to "grab and go" watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

AndrwTNT said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I'm pretty sure that's an Uncle Seiko GL831. The newer OD color.


Bingo


----------



## Nathan356 (Mar 20, 2016)

Gotta love Seiko lume!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Seiko 7C46-7008


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Got some rain yesterday.


----------



## stgz49 (Nov 3, 2018)

Are the new tunas (SBBN04 X) series slightly smaller in size compared the last generation (SBBN03 X)? Gnomon lists the current generation to have "47.7mm in diameter, 46.7mm lug to lug, 14.1mm thick" and the last generation to have "48mm in diameter, 48mm lug to lug, 14mm thick". I wanted to confirm from somebody who have actually tried/ owned both. Anyone?


----------



## chris838 (May 8, 2020)

fajita con tuna


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

My SBBN045 is scheduled for delivery tomorrow via Fedex. I'm praying I don't get hit with international taxes but we'll see. But totally stoked. Haven't bought a watch since I bought my Breitling 2 years ago and when I finally did, it's a $1000 quartz watch .


----------



## susano (Jan 28, 2019)

stgz49 said:


> Are the new tunas (SBBN04 X) series slightly smaller in size compared the last generation (SBBN03 X)? Gnomon lists the current generation to have "47.7mm in diameter, 46.7mm lug to lug, 14.1mm thick" and the last generation to have "48mm in diameter, 48mm lug to lug, 14mm thick". I wanted to confirm from somebody who have actually tried/ owned both. Anyone?


Haven't got a confirmation on when my 045 will ship but most likely tomorrow. When it comes in I'll post some pictures and hope it will give you an idea of size. I got a 6.5 inch wrist so if you have a similar wrist it will give you some context.


----------



## stgz49 (Nov 3, 2018)

susano said:


> Haven't got a confirmation on when my 045 will ship but most likely tomorrow. When it comes in I'll post some pictures and hope it will give you an idea of size. I got a 6.5 inch wrist so if you have a similar wrist it will give you some context.


By wrist size is similar, around 6.75". Your pictures will be very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Ordered an 045 last night, now the task of finding one that's properly aligned.


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Just arrived and thank god, it was Fedex and didnt have to pay extra custom fees! On a leather strap for me while I brood on whether to get waffle strap or the overpriced Isofrane!


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Why did I ever wait so long to get this guy?...
First time experiencing a Darth and I am SO glad I got it. Honestly much looks and feels much better that I'd imagined given the specs. I think it fits excellent on my 6.5" wrist (very difficult to capture how it looks in person. Looks bigger in pics).

My only question now is what are the size spring bars I'd want to look for if I want more clearance in the lugs for natos/zulu straps? The stock bars look to be about 2.5mm dia.? (I have a feeling this was talked about recently)


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Congrats man that seems to fit great!!!


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

weirdestwizard said:


> Congrats man that seems to fit great!!!


Thanks, Man!

I appreciate your input the other day. Enablement points..


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

AndrwTNT said:


> Why did I ever wait so long to get this guy?...
> First time experiencing a Darth and I am SO glad I got it. Honestly much looks and feels much better that I'd imagined given the specs. I think it fits excellent on my 6.5" wrist (very difficult to capture how it looks in person. Looks bigger in pics).
> 
> My only question now is what are the size spring bars I'd want to look for if I want more clearance in the lugs for natos/zulu straps? The stock bars look to be about 2.5mm dia.? (I have a feeling this was talked about recently)
> ...


You can use thinner diameter spring bars but you need to make sure the spring bar tips are at least 1.1mm as that will keep the spring bars from riding around the holes. If you had drilled lugs, I would say use 1.2mm tipped ones as they give a better fit but you will never get them out of a non drilled lug watch


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

journeyforce said:


> You can use thinner diameter spring bars but you need to make sure the spring bar tips are at least 1.1mm as that will keep the spring bars from riding around the holes. If you had drilled lugs, I would say use 1.2mm tipped ones as they give a better fit but you will never get them out of a non drilled lug watch


Thank you.
Do you happen to have any you could link me to? Or would these work..









19mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Semi-Heavy 1.78mm / 1.1mm Spring Bar for Seiko Citizen Diver | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 19mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Semi-Heavy 1.78mm / 1.1mm Spring Bar for Seiko Citizen Diver at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

AndrwTNT said:


> Thank you.
> Do you happen to have any you could link me to? Or would these work..
> 
> 
> ...


Yes these should work and have a flange so that you can easily remove them. These will also work great if you want to put a black PVD shark mesh on it as the bar is thinner to allow it but keeps the proper tip size


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

This guy just arrived-hype is for real 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Put my SBBN045 on nato....


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

Some nice tuna. It appears the tip of the minute hand on the 045 is needle-like and the same hand on the 031 is less so. Correct? Both sets are very appealing, however.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

SSingh1975 said:


> ... while I brood on whether to get waffle strap or the overpriced Isofrane!


Congrats!

Save some dough on the Isofrane and go with the classic look of the flat vent. Either Seiko's Z22 or Uncle Seiko's version.


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Does anyone know if there's after market bezel for the tunas? I can't seem to find anything at all.
Looking for a blue/red or black/red bezel insert for my new SBBN045. Cheers.


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

My current collection...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

1991, 1981, 2015


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SBBN033 On Yobokies BOR


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## susano (Jan 28, 2019)

It's in!


----------



## susano (Jan 28, 2019)

Rubber or nato?


----------



## susano (Jan 28, 2019)

stgz49 said:


> By wrist size is similar, around 6.75". Your pictures will be very helpful. Thank you.


I took some measurements to get the dimensions in person. It is certainly a big watch, wears like one but looks normal and it's weird lol. I freaking love this watch! The only thing is that its a bit thick but with that shroud it should be fine and it could be replaced if it takes a big dent or gash.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

susano said:


> Rubber or nato?
> View attachment 15677233


Congrats 🤙

It looks great on both rubber & nato.

🍻
Shannon


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Yesterday & Today....


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Blue Day.


----------



## Shipmate (May 7, 2017)

At $1300+ it should come with a metal bracelet, sapphire, and ceramic bezel. I'll wait for a metal bracelet option/model.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Found my perfect rubber strap. It's the Deep Blue hydro 22mm. Fits like a glove and super comfy and the right thickness to match the case!!


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## andysm (Mar 10, 2007)

Here's mine


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SBBN033 Refitted the shroud with torx screws .
The original Hex screws had to be drilled out as they rounded off when trying to remove shroud because the bezel had seized
All buttery smooth now.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Here is my SBBN033

I got it back on the 20th of Jan. The seller shipped it out from Japan on 1/18/21 and it arrived 2 days later to me in the states.

This is my second go around with the SBBN033, I originally found the shroud to be too shiny and liked the brushed shroud of the SBBN031 so I sold it and bought the 031. I then sold that because I bought a Speedy Pro (big mistake). I decided to give the 033 another shot because i realized that the shroud is not any more shiny or blingy then my Seiko SBDY015 Turtle or SKX173

Here it is from last night with the date starting to turn over and a lume shot


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

trameline said:


> SBBN033 Refitted the shroud with torx screws .
> The original Hex screws had to be drilled out as they rounded off when trying to remove shroud because the bezel had seized
> All buttery smooth now.
> View attachment 15682406
> View attachment 15682407


Same exact thing happened to my 031: bezel seized, tried to remove shroud (after thoroughly researching other's attempts/advice), started to strip hex head screw, aborted! Wondering - did you drill out screws yourself or have someone else do it?


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Hale color said:


> Same exact thing happened to my 031: bezel seized, tried to remove shroud (after thoroughly researching other's attempts/advice), started to strip hex head screw, aborted! Wondering - did you drill out screws yourself or have someone else do it?


Yes I drilled them out myself, it was I confess , a brown trouser day .


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi guys...
Wondering if somebody could let me know the outside diameter of the bezel on the SBBN031/037 variant?
Cheers.


----------



## chris838 (May 8, 2020)

Tuna con Tuna


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

Bakulimaw said:


> View attachment 15680216
> 
> 
> Blue Day.


Hey Bakulimaw,

Is that sand, or dirt, underneath the shroud? If so, it looks like you're putting the 033 through the wringer...and do you remove the shroud to clean? I've seen a few videos on it's removal and there's all kinds of junk underneath if the watch is used as it should....If all goes well, I should be the owner of an 033 myself, so my question is sincere, not being wise.....

Thanks,
D


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

trameline said:


> Yes I drilled them out myself, it was I confess , a brown trouser day .


Wow - braver soul than meself! Care to share few tips/advice for lay folk?


----------



## oyster (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## PPS (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rodo88 (Apr 22, 2017)

SBBN047 (S23631) arrived today. Blown away by it until I noticed chipped bezel insert... argh. Seiko QC strikes again.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

rodo88 said:


> SBBN047 (S23631) arrived today. Blown away by it until I noticed chipped bezel insert... argh. Seiko QC strikes again.


yeah annoying but **** that! It's a dive watch man, those things should hava scars on them


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

rodo88 said:


> SBBN047 (S23631) arrived today. Blown away by it until I noticed chipped bezel insert... argh. Seiko QC strikes again.


Pics?


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Bezel should not be chipped on brand new watch out of the box.


----------



## susano (Jan 28, 2019)

rodo88 said:


> SBBN047 (S23631) arrived today. Blown away by it until I noticed chipped bezel insert... argh. Seiko QC strikes again.


Where did you get it from? If the chip is pretty bad then maybe a exchange or return is in order.


----------



## chris838 (May 8, 2020)

my first Quartz watch  wears like a baby compared to the sla041j1


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Still in honeymoon but really appreciating quartz! Haven't taken mine off since I bought it 2 weeks ago. So far, watch has handled showers, gym sessions, street runs and desk diving without a single beat. And dead on accuracy. This has definitely made my Breitling just a "show watch" now.

Driving to Vegas tomorrow so might just take this instead of my superocean.


----------



## rodo88 (Apr 22, 2017)

Really hard to get pictures but it looks like the insert is chipped in a few places around the edge of the disc. Being exchanged for another. Fingers crossed.!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

SSingh1975 said:


> Still in honeymoon but really appreciating quartz! Haven't taken mine off since I bought it 2 weeks ago. So far, watch has handled showers, gym sessions, street runs and desk diving without a single beat. And dead on accuracy. This has definitely made my Breitling just a "show watch" now.
> 
> Driving to Vegas tomorrow so might just take this instead of my superocean.


Love it! Mine comes in tomorrow, very excited.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Darth


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Got the 045 tonight, the bezel is so easy to turn it almost feels like there’s no gasket in there. Anybody else’s like that?


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Hello from Louisiana, I have been enamored lately with SBBN031 on a 20mm Erika's, the small gap doesn't bother my OCD too much, seems more comfy than 22mm


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

solar


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

ChrisWMT said:


> Got the 045 tonight, the bezel is so easy to turn it almost feels like there's no gasket in there. Anybody else's like that?
> 
> There should be slight resistance when rotating bezel. If it too easy to turn the gasket is propably broken. Get it replaced man





konners said:


> View attachment 15697148


New model?


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Rikimaru said:


> There should be slight resistance when rotating bezel. If it too easy to turn the gasket is propably broken. Get it replaced man


Already fixed!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Rikimaru said:


> New model?


Apparently so. Looks pretty good to me.. Professional Specs, Professional 😉


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SBBN033 On BOR


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15698604


Dude its TUNA thread, not TURTLE


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

konners said:


> View attachment 15697148


Seems to be S23633J1, listed on AU, NZ and UK dealer sites. An update of the SBBN031 w/033 bezel?


----------



## eamonn_lee (Jun 15, 2020)

My purple violet on a 21mm Strapcode









Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Rikimaru said:


> Dude its TUNA thread, not TURTLE


We're all friends here ?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Ferretnose said:


> Seems to be S23633J1, listed on AU, NZ and UK dealer sites. An update of the SBBN031 w/033 bezel?


Something like that. My mind went to 033 update with bracelet. Guess Seiko are jazzing things up a little..


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

A day on the tools for the Tuna...























Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

I already had a 7549-7010, but the opportunity came up to grab another one, but in near mint condition - I couldn't pass it up! Based on the caseback markings, this one has been to a Seiko service center (likely in Japan, where the previous owner bought it from), no less than 6 times for battery changes. Based on the consistent battery changes and maintenance over a period of time, it is possible it was owned by a diving school and therefore, was treated like a piece of diving equipment - diligently maintained (or, it sat in a drawer, in Japan, under the watch of a careful owner). Regardless of the unknown history, I am happy to have it on my wrist.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

If that's the original glass I'm amazed. Mine looks like it's been through a war in the proper light. (Though mine is a 70s one)

Anyone have a source for fat tip springbars that are regular width?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

vsh said:


> If that's the original glass I'm amazed. Mine looks like it's been through a war in the proper light. (Though mine is a 70s one)
> 
> Anyone have a source for fat tip springbars that are regular width?


I've just picked some up from Watch Gecko. Not sure if they operate where you are, otherwise there are a few suppliers of them.


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Trying out a black dial/blue rubber combo ...Bought this cheap blue rubber strap from Amazon for $18 and was surprised how good it looks and feels. Little bit of play in the spring area with the thin spring bars the strap has but it's a minor peeve. Gonna leave this combo on for a while as I personally like it.


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

This time last year I was diving in Hawaii with this. just a simple 50c temperature difference


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

(New)Tuna SBBN045 vs. (Limited Edition) Willard SLA033

Locked in a duel the death on a 2x4 over a Lava pit, which one wins?


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

First time i saw this in person i bought it, thats how good of an impression it gave. This is also the first photo on wrist i ever took with it.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Time to put today in the books!


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Only a matter of time until it went on a Nato strap.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SBBN035 on Erika's


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

stygianloon said:


> Time to put today in the books!
> View attachment 15703674


Damn, I wish I could find some of that around here....


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

digi Tuna


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

The struggle is never-ending... Now I've set my sights on a Gold Tuna (the proper one). But I also want the Darth Tuna... The struggle is never-ending...


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Does anyone know if there's PVD shroud available for the Tunas? I have the newer SBBN045 but looking to 'stealth' it a little bit. Cheers.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Giving the best Seiko tuna bracelet ever made a well deserved break, and trying out a new Hawk Rigger strap on my 031 - not too bad so far























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

SSingh1975 said:


> Does anyone know if there's PVD shroud available for the Tunas? I have the newer SBBN045 but looking to 'stealth' it a little bit. Cheers.


There's a few sellers that offer aftermarket shrouds. The best I've owned come direct from China with matching screws - I think you can search after market shrouds here and there's a couple of good threads 

Taobao is the best option IMO, but there is a decent alternative EBay seller that makes pretty good ones also. Have fun, lots of options.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

We made it to Friday, lads!


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Man, he is looking nice, but it makes me miss the now "old" arrow style hands even more.


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Today's Blue Plate Special - the Blue (fin?) Tuna Sandwich with a side of rice. That's SBBN043 and Uncle Seiko's beads-of-rice. Should be a tasty combo on the wrist.

This has become my second-favorite tuna (after the Spring Drive.) Everything lines up, second hand hits the marks precisely, metal finish can be appreciated rather than tolerated, good bezel action. And many of the details I prefer to my SBBN033, including the crystal, handset and how all the lume dots are dots - no tombstones at 6 and 9.

Do wish the dial and especially the bezel insert were a brighter blue. Wish the dial still said Marinemaster. Unfortunately, two QC issues on the dial. A small white speck that might be debris or misplaced paint. Either way, shouldn't be there. Even worse, not all the lume dots are perfectly centered in their printed circles. Unforgivable at this price point. I plan to ask Seiko for a new dial. If anyone can advise the best office/person to contact, it would be appreciated.

While I'm not sorry I bought this watch, I can't recommend it to others. And while there are a couple of older tunas I'd like to add to the school (SBBN039 PADI, SBDX016,) I don't expect to be buying any more new Seikos.

In the meantime, bon appetit.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Still enjoying the 033.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Enjoying rare snowstorm in Louisiana....


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Dark grey Isofrane today.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Killer combo ???



ck13 said:


> Dark grey Isofrane today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Record low temps here in North Louisiana, still rolling with SBBN031 on Uncle Seiko BOR


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Rikimaru said:


> View attachment 15713021
> View attachment 15713022


That's pretty. What model?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Certified G said:


> Enjoying rare snowstorm in Louisiana....


How much snow did you guys get?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

BuyIndioOates said:


> How much snow did you guys get?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


8" with more coming tonight, unheard of here in Shreveport. The low this morning was 1°, previous record on this date was 20°, it was warmer this morning in North Pole, Alaska !


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Certified G said:


> 8" with more coming tonight, unheard of here in Shreveport. The low this morning was 1°, previous record on this date was 20°, it was warmer this morning in North Pole, Alaska !


Damn! That is serious. Hope you enjoy it.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Hey y’all,

I though a tuna on jubilee seemed contradictory but I threw my 033 on my jangly SKX007 jubilee (without using endlinks) just to get an idea of what it’s like and damn! It’s an awesome look and feel!

Now I want to get a jubilee for my 033 but I’ve read a lot of Strapcode quality issues on here lately about poor clasps and it makes me hesitant to get one. 

I also looked into the Uncle Seiko Z199 but that had brushed center links and I like the polished of the original since the 033 has some bling. Also, the US Z199 doesn’t have a safety lock on the clasp. Not a huge deal but still I prefer the polished center of a typical jubilee. 

What do you guys think? Are Strapcodes really not good quality? Any other ideas for a jubilee to fit the tuna?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

BuyIndioOates said:


> That's pretty. What model?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks  Srpa82k1 paired with 2019 strapcodes superengineer II. Back in a day their clasp game was smooth



Ajmercado said:


> What do you guys think? Are Strapcodes really not good quality? Any other ideas for a jubilee to fit the tuna?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strapcode is **** nowadays. I mean if you are willing to accept a stiff clasp (gotta use pushers to close it) and wobbly endlinks (hit or miss either you get a perfect ones or wobbly) than go for it.. .


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Rikimaru said:


> Thanks  Srpa82k1 paired with 2019 strapcodes superengineer II. Back in a day their clasp game was smooth
> 
> Strapcode is **** nowadays. I mean if you are willing to accept a stiff clasp (gotta use pushers to close it) and wobbly endlinks (hit or miss either you get a perfect ones or wobbly) than go for it.. .


Lol I saw your posts and other review thread hence my question. Man that really sucks. Seems like they were all the rage even though I've never had one. I didn't know the endlinks were also a problem. Even though they are just straight end links on the tuna?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Ajmercado said:


> Lol I saw your posts and other review thread hence my question. Man that really sucks. Seems like they were all the rage even though I've never had one. I didn't know the endlinks were also a problem. Even though they are just straight end links on the tuna?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, with straight endlinks it's fine. But with fitted ones it's hit or miss. For me the deal breaker are the clasps though. And bear in mind that tunas are dishielded. Strapcode bracelets are not. The hue of metal is going to be lighter on them.

Nevertheless maybe you should try Strapcode.... mybe it's just bad luck for me


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

From home this morning, gotta love that lume on night shifts


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Rikimaru said:


> Nah, with straight endlinks it's fine. But with fitted ones it's hit or miss. For me the deal breakre are the clasps though. And bear in mind that tunas are dishielded. Strapcode bracelets are not. The hue of metal is going to be lighter on them.
> 
> Nevertheless maybe you should try Strapcode.... mybe it's just bad luck for me


That's a good point about the diashield I didn't consider it. As for the clasp, were you able to get that situation sorted out? Are the clasps interchangeable with another source like Watchgecko or Uncle Seiko clasps?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

ck13 said:


> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


That looks awesome!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Ajmercado said:


> That's a good point about the diashield I didn't consider it. As for the clasp, were you able to get that situation sorted out? Are the clasps interchangeable with another source like Watchgecko or Uncle Seiko clasps?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The most recent clasp for my turtle jubilee was stiff as ****. Snapped after two weeks. Got it replaced (payed extra for dhl) the replacement snapped too. Strapcode refused to sort it out. So I payed even more for yet another clasp, went for v clasp. That was stiff, but after a month or so, it was opened and closed extra many many times it finally settled. Works fine now.

Yeah those things can be replaced with 18mm watchgecko/uncleseiko counterparts


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Rikimaru said:


> The most recent clasp for my turtle jubilee was stiff as ****. Snapped after two weeks. Got it replaced (payed extra for dhl) the replacement snapped too. Strapcode refused to sort it out. So I payed even more for yet another clasp, went for v clasp. That was stiff, but after a month or so, it was opened and closed extra many many times it finally settled. Works fine now.
> 
> Yeah those things can be replaced with 18mm watchgecko/uncleseiko counterparts


Thanks for the info, I'll definitely have to consider it. From what I've seen it seems like the bracelet itself is ok but the main complaints are about the clasp, which as you mentioned is replaceable. Though it's a shame you have to consider replacements for a brand new product before even owning it lol.

Maybe I'll have to roll the dice with a strapcode and figure that there's a decent chance the clasp will need replacing. I don't see many other aftermarket jubilee options

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

kokoro said:


> View attachment 15717047
> View attachment 15717048


Saw those bands from Strapcode when they released them. You like? Soft and pliable?

They look great, something different.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Ajmercado said:


> Thanks for the info, I'll definitely have to consider it. From what I've seen it seems like the bracelet itself is ok but the main complaints are about the clasp, which as you mentioned is replaceable. Though it's a shame you have to consider replacements for a brand new product before even owning it lol.
> 
> Maybe I'll have to roll the dice with a strapcode and figure that there's a decent chance the clasp will need replacing. I don't see many other aftermarket jubilee options
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let us know how was ur clasp.  hope it's going to be fine


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Canned tuna


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Any recommendations for bracelet? I have the SBBN045 and even though I wear it mainly on nato/rubber, I'd like to complete the look with the bracelet as well.


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

I wore my SBBN033 on a Strapcode end mill. I liked the heft and the thickness of it. My SBBN031 I left on the stock bracelet, for now.


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SBBN033 + Uncle Seiko GL831


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

fagyalllo said:


> SBBN033 + Uncle Seiko GL831
> 
> View attachment 15719332


Nice I put my SBBN033 on the uncle seiko Gl 831 tattoo version.


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Did someone say its Friday?


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

I think I need to order a 22 mm EO strap for the Darth after looking through the photos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

As another follow up looks like regular Tuna is due for a battery and seal change - any Recommendations in California? Preferably SF Bay Area?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SBBN031 on Erika's


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

033 on Erikas. These Tunas are a great fit for the Erikas Originals Strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

*Neo Tokyo* is about to _explode_...


----------



## speedymoonman (Dec 9, 2017)

finally its back! newly pvd'ed shroud screws , crown and case back!


----------



## iceberg22 (Jan 18, 2021)

Backstory: I've owned a 300M Citizen Ecozilla (hadn't heard that nickname until today) since the early-mid 00s. It's been through a lot and it's put me through a lot. At one point it stopped (working), possibly as EcoDrive batteries don't last forever, and was sent for service to (apparently) the only provider in the States - they had a very convoluted service request process and a relatively long wait. When I received the watch back it rattled like a baby's toy. How did that one slip past the QA process? I took a little video clip with sound and sent it to them and, of course, they asked me to send it back and wait again. But it was eventually repaired correctly. I took it on a recent island trip and it began to fail again but gradually and randomly. It would set, run for 20-60 min then stop. And so we resolved to replace it and became (temporarily) two of those annoying people peering at their phone screens in bright sunlight as they sit around a resort pool ignoring the nice weather and surroundings.

I had long been a lurker here on various threads about various makes/models (G-Shock, Citizen [obvs]) as well as the Tuna. Its origin story fascinated me and over the years I have learned to recognize and appreciate simple, classic form-follows-function design more. I'm a guitarist of many years and found numerous parallels between the purism that keeps the Fender Telecaster popular and that of the Tuna. Both the guitar and the watch were engineered from scratch to solve or preclude certain problems, both were/are surrounded by a sea (pun intended) of ostentatious and trendy competitors, imitators, etc. I embarked on a crash course about Tuna models, features, variations, issue dates etc. thanks to some highly detailed articles and information here and elsewhere.

Eventually we were at a fork in the road: the Citizen Promaster BN7020 or the Seiko SBBN025. We played a multi-day game of 'What do you think?' and each of us changed our minds more than once. I've never been a fan of sleeping on any decision because, well, I'm impatient but in this instance patience was definitely a virtue and the choice became very clear. Nothing against Citizen or the Promaster, mind you, but I suppose I had the advantage of getting many years of wear from my old Citizen so any 'opportunity costs' would be minimal.

And so our target was identified: the SBBN025. In addition to an EcoDrive, I've had a solar, an automatic, and a quartz. I try to emphasize their positives and obviously I'm not married to any one movement or power source.

But we hit a bit of a snag. Without revising the debate in full here and with all due respect to the owners of various and more recent Tunas, we weren't all that crazy about the Prospex X - more accurately the crossed P&S. The longer we looked the more we preferred the the understated 'Marinemaster Professional' lettering which seemed more in keeping with the minimalist ethos.

Fortunately, there was some 'float' (market availability) of the version we we sought (I believe 2015 year of issue?) in new condition. Unfortunately, the best combination of availability and proximity meant a purchase from an AD through eBay - a marketplace quickly losing its luster for a host of reasons. One of those reasons, as many here will know, is the prevalence of counterfeit goods, sharp practice and a torturous resolution process even if it does tend to favor the buyer in disputes. Their response has been to use independent third-party authenticators for big-ticket items. A good idea in general but it doubles or even triples the time window between purchase and receipt of goods. Amazon it is not.

And so, I'm now the new (newest?) owner of a Tuna. Photographed alone and alongside one of its adopted brothers for size/scale and alongside the watch it replaced.

Most posts/articles often cite the thickness and how it tends to stand out and up from the wrist but I've always regarded that as a feature not a bug with big(ger) watches. I can certainly read a ruler or calipers as well as the next man and if I'm completely honest I thought it would be a little bulkier given its reputation. Not a criticism just an observation. I think I'm in a Goldilocks scenario: it may seem too large, then too small but ultimately just right.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Great catch! Welcome to the Seiko Tuna Brotherhood!


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Good choice @iceberg22 . These for me hold the true essence of a Seiko. There's nothing like a Tuna.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

More Erika's love...


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Great choice on the Tuna iceberg22. I picked up my 033 last year and it stays on my wrist 95% of the time. I have many watches that are most likely going to find a new home. Welcome to the club!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

wovivi01 said:


> I have many watches that are most likely going to find a new home.


Scary, right? You thought you had it until the Tuna arrived and rocked your world. Now the thought of flipping them watches crosses your mind with ease, while before you struggled to do it.
You are not alone as I am about to sell my Hamilton Interstellar.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Aspirin-san said:


> Scary, right? You thought you had it until the Tuna arrived and rocked your world. Now the thought of flipping them watches crosses your mind with ease, while before you struggled to do it.
> You are not alone as I am about to sell my Hamilton Interstellar.


Aspirin-san, you nailed that explanation. I don't know what it is about the Tuna, but it just takes over. I have several what I would call nice watches but I just can't get the Tuna off my wrist. It's always good to hear I'm not in this boat alone!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Emperor


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Here is my dirty Seiko Padi, worn while doing a dirty job! Vance.


----------



## rodo88 (Apr 22, 2017)

Finally got my replacement darth tuna through following the chipped bezel QC fail. Will put a picture up in a few days. It's an amazing watch.


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

On a cheap Amazon orange rubber strap but comfy as fack! Still waiting for Uncle Seiko presidential bracelet ...


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Found SBDX016. Stoked.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sunday beach day









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

A day with the ET!


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

All the awesome 1000 meter tunas swarming around here lately is giving me an inferiority complex....


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Very nice pics of all the Tunas. They are great watches.

Sadly having had 4 of them over the last year and having sold all of them, I am forced to admit the Seiko Tuna is not for me 

I briefly considered buying a SBBN045 (the latest 300m Tuna with sapphire crystal) last week but decided not to do so as I would have just sold it on quickly at a loss.

I am not sure what causes me to buy a Tuna and quickly move it on. To me the Tuna is a great watch. It is large but does not look large on the wrist due to the short lugs. It wears very comfy on most wrists. You can easily wear it under a jacket sleeve. It is easy to read at all times of the day and night. It has 5 year (or more) battery life. On the 300m Tuna, you can change the battery out yourself.

In short, the watch is one of those watches I would recommend to a person that wants a cool looking watch that can be their one and done watch.

Yet I myself cannot keep one

Here is one I sold on a few days after getting it


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

My kid just started UC Santa Cruz (California) so we visited her for the 1st time in 3 weeks. Nice weather and just stayed at the coast all day watching the surfers chase the wave!


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

vmgotit said:


> Here is my dirty Seiko Padi, worn while doing a dirty job! Vance.
> View attachment 15732204
> View attachment 15732206


Nice 015 bracelet. I have one on my 031 and cannot stress enough to the new breed of Tuna devout.....the 015 was 'the' best bracelet Seiko released that wasn't on a Grand Seiko. Well played and well shown sir, mine says hello also.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

hooliganjrs said:


> Nice 015 bracelet. I have one on my 031 and cannot stress enough to the new breed of Tuna devout.....the 015 was 'the' best bracelet Seiko released that wasn't on a Grand Seiko. Well played and well shown sir, mine says hello also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hoolieganjrs,
I agree with you! Comfortable and looks great! As you say, the best Tuna/ bracelet combo! Vance.


----------



## chase102798 (May 13, 2016)

Quick question. I tried searching for this but all I found was old for sale watches. Can you upgrade the hardlex on the SBBN035 to sapphire and if so how and where? Thanks.


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

SRPF83K1


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Tunatastic afternoon everyone!

Good to be back and contribute to this thread after keeping the 015' dormant for some time. Need to correct the day ?


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

The Uncle Seiko president bracelet arrived today. Really no disappointment at all. It's a thick well made bracelet with screws (took me literally 10 mins to size it). Tapers down to 20mm towards the clasp.
Extremely comfy....no hair pulling! I love rubber straps but gonna leave this combo for now. This completes the tuna look now!!

PS: The fat Seiko spring bars also come with the bracelet , which fits perfectly.


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

SSingh1975 said:


> The Uncle Seiko president bracelet arrived today. Really no disappointment at all. It's a thick well made bracelet with screws (took me literally 10 mins to size it). Tapers down to 20mm towards the clasp.
> Extremely comfy....no hair pulling! I love rubber straps but gonna leave this combo for now. This completes the tuna look now!!
> 
> PS: The fat Seiko spring bars also come with the bracelet , which fits perfectly.
> ...


Beautiful...Night and day difference.....Save the rubber for the water...


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

I cant seem to wear this on anything other than nato straps..









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

SBBN035. Loving this addition!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Looks great! Vance.


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

There seems to be a steel bezel new tuna sbbn049 with what looks to be the mm300 bracelet in stock on multiple japanese retail sites. No info on this model anywhere. Only japanese retail sites come up on google with that model number.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

janzamon said:


> There seems to be a steel bezel new tuna sbbn049 with what looks to be the mm300 bracelet in stock on multiple japanese retail sites. No info on this model anywhere. Only japanese retail sites come up on google with that model number.


Keskisen Kello and Salkari has it listed too in Finland.

Seiko Prospex Tuna S23633J1
Seiko Prospex S23633J1


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SBBN033 On BOR


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Sassi said:


> Keskisen Kello and Salkari has it listed too in Finland.
> 
> Seiko Prospex Tuna S23633J1
> Seiko Prospex S23633J1


Oh cool didn't realise this model would be sold in europe Propably could be had for little over 1500euros after some discounts but still a little too much for me. Sbbn031 can be found for little over 1k€ after shipping and taxes but they will be sold out pretty soon I think..


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Haven't worn my Breitling since I bought this a month ago!!! 24x7,,it's all Tuna!!


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Forgot that these hardlex tuna are a pain to photograph. Not actually as blingy as I was expecting but will need to brush or blast the shroud


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Sassi said:


> Keskisen Kello and Salkari has it listed too in Finland.
> 
> Seiko Prospex Tuna S23633J1
> Seiko Prospex S23633J1


Wow those are expensive!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

MadsNilsson said:


> Wow those are expensive!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, 300€ more than the S23629J1 on rubber. But usually you get at least 20% off.


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Most I've spent on a quartz and most I've enjoyed a quartz. These really are something special. All the annoyances of those cheaper Seiko's is not present here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Looks like you have done the tunacan dadjoke with the cat one too many times.


----------



## matt009au (Nov 1, 2012)

upload photo url


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Sassi said:


> Keskisen Kello and Salkari has it listed too in Finland.
> 
> Seiko Prospex Tuna S23633J1
> Seiko Prospex S23633J1


Wow. Thanks for letting us know. I've been trying to get hold of an SSBN017 for some time now. I was late on a perfect offering from a WUS seller selling with an SBBN033 with the 031' shroud and bracelet. He had sold both the shroud and separately by the time I saw the post .

This may be a good option. However, at its price, I don't know. Its almost twice the price of the 017'. Perhaps, I'll wait and see if it would be available in the used market.


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

ck13 said:


> I cant seem to wear this on anything other than nato straps..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which model is this? Looks great!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

52hurtz said:


> Most I've spent on a quartz and most I've enjoyed a quartz. These really are something special. All the annoyances of those cheaper Seiko's is not present here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful picture and watch!! Is it the 031 or 033?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

ACG said:


> Forgot that these hardlex tuna are a pain to photograph. Not actually as blingy as I was expecting but will need to brush or blast the shroud


Here is a freshly blasted shroud.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Joined the club guys. It seems my Tuna's second hand hits slightly over the markers. Not much though, have to put the OCD aside and enjoy this tool.


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

Sassi said:


> Joined the club guys. It seems my Tuna's second hand hits slightly over the markers. Not much though, have to put the OCD aside and enjoy this tool.
> 
> View attachment 15743488


Welcome to the club!! It's a beauty!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Japan online store has the SBBN049 listed as releasing March 6, for $1997.61!!! Free shipping, though. Still wondering what the rationale is for that price - the steel bracelet doesn't look_ that_ nice. Wait and see what other sites will be asking.


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

wovivi01 said:


> Here is a freshly blasted shroud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep! I'll need to do that I think


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

Sassi said:


> Joined the club guys. It seems my Tuna's second hand hits slightly over the markers. Not much though, have to put the OCD aside and enjoy this tool.
> 
> View attachment 15743488


Congrats.

Maybe not on the second hand. Not sure about the new models, but, there's a video on how to view where the second hand is actually stopping. Did you raise the watch to eye level and follow the second action from behind (this is the best way I can explain it)? The domed crystal on the previous model leads to distortion depending on viewing angle. Some people think it's slightly off when it's not...


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Pretty good prices for the outgoing Tuna models if anyone is looking - https://www.sakurawatches.com/search/?sort=p.price&order=ASC&search=Sbbn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Lone Piper said:


> Beautiful picture and watch!! Is it the 031 or 033?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


031. Black bezel, brushed shroud, with bracelet.

033 is steel bezel with polished shroud.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

My 033 got lonely, so I got the 035 to keep it happy


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> View attachment 15743775


You are killin it dude!


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

Here is my golden tunas, evolving...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

And more arrived! 1979, 1991 and 2018










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

On a bracelet today









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Sassi said:


> Joined the club guys. It seems my Tuna's second hand hits slightly over the markers. Not much though, have to put the OCD aside and enjoy this tool.
> 
> View attachment 15743488


Are you certain? I thought the same for my SBBN033 but it was just the domed glass playing with me. At some angles the seconds hand seems off, but in actuality - not. Checked every thick of it at the angle of each index. Yours has the dome on the inside and it might play with your senses too.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Aspirin-san said:


> Are you certain? I thought the same for my SBBN033 but it was just the domed glass playing with me. At some angles the seconds hand seems off, but in actuality - not. Checked every thick of it at the angle of each index. Yours has the dome on the inside and it might play with your senses too.


Yep, slightly off the same amount at all the markers. I can live with it though. Although, I am considering buying a new one from Japan because the ones sold here does not have the Kanji date wheel. I have always wanted one.... but is it really worth all the hassle.  My GF thinks I am crazy. Or maybe buy the 1000m one from Japan and have both.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Trying different strap (anthracite Isofrane) - what thinkest thou Tuna fans?


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

Simon said:


> Trying different strap (anthracite Isofrane) - what thinkest thou Tuna fans?
> 
> View attachment 15745327


That strap looks great. Love the color and contrast with the Tuna. How does it feel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Lone Piper said:


> That strap looks great. Love the color and contrast with the Tuna. How does it feel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks LP - I usually wear the original black strap or sometimes a brown rubber. So tryuing this dark grey today.
I thought it complemented the black n gold.

I am a big fan of the Isofranes and though chunky, they are comfy - and smell of vanilla - a lot.
The big advantage of them is that the buckle holes/slits are every 3mm rather than every 5mm or more on most straps and so a perfect fit can be found.
I have a few on different watches - but they tend to only work on big watches.


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

Simon said:


> Thanks LP - I usually wear the original black strap or sometimes a brown rubber. So tryuing this dark grey today.
> I thought it complemented the black n gold.
> 
> I am a big fan of the Isofranes and though chunky, they are comfy - and smell of vanilla - a lot.
> ...


Love that true rubber vanilla smell! Thanks so much for the feedback. I may have to invest in one to see how it feels on my Darth Tuna.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm gonna corner the SBDB008 market and buy all of them


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

royalenfield said:


> And more arrived! 1979, 1991 and 2018
> 
> 
> 
> ...


absolutely awesome -


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Simon said:


> Trying different strap (anthracite Isofrane) - what thinkest thou Tuna fans?
> 
> View attachment 15745327


Me thinkith that be one sweet combo and me wantith that very tuna!


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

New SBBN045 arrived today and she's a beauty!! Love the old hands and the look of this watch face. I've had a few Tunas before but never a new one! So excited to have a new Tuna in the rotation!










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

SBBN035? Meet your new room mate, SBBN045 (on the right)! #seikoheaven 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Hale color said:


> Me thinkith that be one sweet combo and me wantith that very tuna!


I thank thee


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Sassi said:


> Yep, slightly off the same amount at all the markers. I can live with it though. Although, I am considering buying a new one from Japan because the ones sold here does not have the Kanji date wheel. I have always wanted one.... but is it really worth all the hassle.  My GF thinks I am crazy. Or maybe buy the 1000m one from Japan and have both.


Yeah, mine is JDM and has the kanji wheel. I always go JDM if I have the opportunity.

Anyway, I appreciate the amount of twisted tuna heads. You lot are absolutely beyond saving. Loving it, keep them coming.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Lone Piper said:


> SBBN035? Meet your new room mate, SBBN045 (on the right)! #seikoheaven
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the 045 thicker or does it just look that way?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

MadsNilsson said:


> Is the 045 thicker or does it just look that way?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


.1 mm thicker according to the Gnomon site but I suspect they are they the same thickness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Emperor On The Beach (with a nod to Philip Glass.)

Can anyone recommend a good place to buy genuine Seiko parts? Specifically the hour hand from the just-superceded SBBN031/033/etc., and the second hand from the SLA041. And perhaps someone to swap them into my SBBN043. Thanks!


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Certified G said:


>


Love the canvas strap combo.

I'm not fooled by the pink collar, deep cat thoughts going on in those proto-tiger eyes. (Mine acts all coy, but goes out side and has one thought in mind.... Murder!)


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

That Tuna Lume!!! #sbbn045









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Not an "official Tuna" but posting it anyway. It's just a baby.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Here is a short video of the second hand ticking for a minute. What do you think about the alignment? To me it seems just a little bit off. It is best hitting the markers between 12 to 3 I think. 

Would you guys just let it be? I must be honest it is bothering me a little but I can live with it if you guys find it "normal" for the Tunas. How does it compare to your watches?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Most quartz watches in this world do not hit every marker. My SBBN031 didn’t either and it never bothered me one bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Sassi said:


> Here is a short video of the second hand ticking for a minute. What do you think about the alignment? To me it seems just a little bit off. It is best hitting the markers between 12 to 3 I think.
> 
> Would you guys just let it be? I must be honest it is bothering me a little but I can live with it if you guys find it "normal" for the Tunas. How does it compare to your watches?


Personally I wouldn't loose any sleep over that , I have seen and had a lot worse second hand alignment than yours .
Just enjoy the watch .


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Sassi said:


> Here is a short video of the second hand ticking for a minute. What do you think about the alignment? To me it seems just a little bit off. It is best hitting the markers between 12 to 3 I think.
> 
> Would you guys just let it be? I must be honest it is bothering me a little but I can live with it if you guys find it "normal" for the Tunas. How does it compare to your watches?


As stated earlier, you really need to drop down and look from directly behind the seconds hand to observe its hitting the marks correctly because of the curved crystal (and yours is curved on the inside). That said, from what you've posted I'd say you got a good one!


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

Looks dead on to me....Mine are the same...Mostly distortion. Brush up on how to view the second hand.....apologies in advance if you already know....However, from the video, I'd bet it's hitting most and just a fraction off the few others....Enjoy your 045....


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Hale color said:


> As stated earlier, you really need to drop down and look from directly behind the seconds hand to observe its hitting the marks correctly because of the curved crystal (and yours is curved on the inside). That said, from what you've posted I'd say you got a good one!


Thanks. Yes I know, I have looked at the second hand hit all the markers straigth from the side. Misses them slightly just like in the video. But it is good to hear you are not supposed to expect perfection on hitting the markers from the 7c46. I was under the impression they would do that. Then again I have seen Grand Seikos miss markers too.

I would not even had mentioned this if it would not be this movement and my expectations for it. Case closed. Thanks guys.


----------



## Clyderiver-78 (Jun 8, 2019)

First post on this thread. New Tuna owner here. I went for the SBNN033. I waited waaay to long for this piece. For reference I have a 6.5 wrist.


----------



## Clyderiver-78 (Jun 8, 2019)

Sassi said:


> Here is a short video of the second hand ticking for a minute. What do you think about the alignment? To me it seems just a little bit off. It is best hitting the markers between 12 to 3 I think.
> 
> Would you guys just let it be? I must be honest it is bothering me a little but I can live with it if you guys find it "normal" for the Tunas. How does it compare to your watches?


From what I have seen on a few examples this is pretty normal. Spoke (messenger) to a dealer in Japan and he told me most of them will be slightly off at some point around the dial. Mine for example is perfectly aligned from 6 to 12:05 then gets slightly ahead of its self only to re-align around 6 again. With that said I have also heard people having perfect alignment. For me? It would not bother me that much. If it where centered between hashes it would be an issue. My .02


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

Clyderiver-78 said:


> First post on this thread. New Tuna owner here. I went for the SBNN033. I waited waaay to long for this piece. For reference I have a 6.5 wrist.


Welcome to the club! Love the look of that 033!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Clyderiver-78 said:


> First post on this thread. New Tuna owner here. I went for the SBNN033. I waited waaay to long for this piece. For reference I have a 6.5 wrist.


The wait is debatable, but the choice is not! What an awesome watch you have there!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Im trying to find information on the service intervals for the 7c46 movement but i couldn't find anything definative. Anyone have any experience on this? Im guessing if this is going to Seiko HQ everytime i do a battery change i shouldn't worry.
Anyways im Loving my first tuna.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## longtimelurker (Oct 16, 2020)

Recently-acquired tuna trio:


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

More pictures of my all original and near mint 7549...


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

ck13 said:


> Im trying to find information on the service intervals for the 7c46 movement but i couldn't find anything definative. Anyone have any experience on this? Im guessing if this is going to Seiko HQ everytime i do a battery change i shouldn't worry.
> Anyways im Loving my first tuna.
> 
> 
> ...


I'd go by what the manual states. I wouldn't be too ridged with it, as manufacturers err on the side of caution, but at least as a rough guide.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Sassi said:


> Thanks. Yes I know, I have looked at the second hand hit all the markers straigth from the side. Misses them slightly just like in the video. But it is good to hear you are not supposed to expect perfection on hitting the markers from the 7c46. I was under the impression they would do that. Then again I have seen Grand Seikos miss markers too.
> 
> I would not even had mentioned this if it would not be this movement and my expectations for it. Case closed. Thanks guys.


Looks fine to me. 👍


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SBBN033 , Now listed in the FS section


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Pride of my pack!!


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Darth.


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

trameline said:


> SBBN033 , Now listed in the FS section
> View attachment 15749658


Good luck with your sale.....It looks nice!

Mine's sticking around for awhile......


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

Back in Black. This is the way. #SBBN025









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Beastie Boys in the Sun


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

mariod said:


> Beastie Boys in the Sun


Love this photo! No Sleep til Brooklyn!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Like a torch! 🔦


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

Damn that mineral glass...


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Well to use a Godfather quote: "Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in! "

I caved and bought a new SBBN045 from Seiya. It should be here some time this week


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Another day with the Darth!


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

journeyforce said:


> Well to use a Godfather quote: "Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in! "
> 
> I caved and bought a new SBBN045 from Seiya. It should be here some time this week


I have just sold my SBBN033, making this the second one of the same model I have bought then sold on.

I think I've come to the conclusion that a Tuna is not the watch for me . G. S.  here I come .


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

Adding to the collection. SBBN025 and SBBN017. Life is good. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

journeyforce said:


> Well to use a Godfather quote: "Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in! "
> 
> I caved and bought a new SBBN045 from Seiya. It should be here some time this week


I did the same. The SBBN045 is gorgeous! You are going to love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


>


Beautiful watch! Which model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Lone Piper said:


> Beautiful watch! Which model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.... It's the SBBN017......aka the Tuna.


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> Thanks.... It's the SBBN017......aka the Tuna.


Nice. I just added the SBBN017 to my Tuna collection. It actually came today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Lone Piper said:


> Nice. I just added the SBBN017 to my Tuna collection. It actually came today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

My very first tuna tuesday! Had to pull the trigger because not liking the newest tunas and the new prices. I have to say that this bracelet is very nice.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

janzamon said:


> My very first tuna tuesday! Had to pull the trigger because not liking the newest tunas and the new prices. I have to say that this bracelet is very nice.


Yep, done the same thing. New prices are insane and I like older model better. Domed crystal, nice bracelet 

PS let me post a pic of some classics


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

The best lume I have seen. 🤩


----------



## quantoid (Apr 19, 2020)

Sassi said:


> The best lume I have seen.
> View attachment 15755606




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

janzamon said:


> My very first tuna tuesday! Had to pull the trigger because not liking the newest tunas and the new prices. I have to say that this bracelet is very nice.


Congratulations! She's a beauty and I love that bracelet too! Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

Sassi said:


> The best lume I have seen.
> View attachment 15755606


This is a beautiful shot! 045?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Rocky555 said:


> Damn that mineral glass...


Gotta get that first one!


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Lone Piper said:


> This is a beautiful shot! 045?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Yes it is, or actually S23629J1. But yes, basically the same model.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Here is a question for you guys. I am planning to buy an extra strap for my new Tuna. My AD can get me one for about 110€. Will the straps degrade in storage, I hope it would be years before I need to use the spare. So in other words would my money go waste if I buy it before I really need it? Will the stock silicone strap go brittle over time like some rubber materials?

I usually wear all my watches on metal or leather. I have no prior experiences of rubber/silicone straps. Thanks guys.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Sassi said:


> Here is a question for you guys. I am planning to buy an extra strap for my new Tuna. My AD can get me one for about 110€. Will the straps degrade in storage, I hope it would be years before I need to use the spare. So in other words would my money go waste if I buy it before I really need it? Will the stock silicone strap go brittle over time like some rubber materials?
> 
> I usually wear all my watches on metal or leather. I have no prior experiences of rubber/silicone straps. Thanks guys.


Just wear ur watch, order replacement strap when old strap is done. Really no point in storing spare strap... Seiko is not going to stop producing them.


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

Rikimaru said:


> Just wear ur watch, order replacement strap when old strap is done. Really no point in storing spare strap... Seiko is not going to stop producing them.


I concur.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Rikimaru said:


> Just wear ur watch, order replacement strap when old strap is done. Really no point in storing spare strap... Seiko is not going to stop producing them.


I see your point and agree. I just like to have a spare because these straps do wear out. I am not sure if I can source a Tuna strap in the future here in Finland for this model. I just do not want any strap but the exact same that comes originally with the watch.

I have no problem buying one or two now if they stay in 100% condition in storage. This way I would be sure to have spares for the coming years. I know I must sound crazy to some of you.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Unless they stop making the straps in Japan.

The only thing you will find that wears out quick is the soft touch surface coating of the strap. Nothing you can do about this from everyday wear.


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

Love it! Great photo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

SBBN045 and puppy time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

I still really enjoy everything about the Baby Tuna!


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

stygianloon said:


> I still really enjoy everything about the Baby Tuna!
> View attachment 15757594


She's a beauty! How do you like the band?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## ccarse (Mar 10, 2021)

Joined the club last week. First nice watch I've owned.


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

ccarse said:


> Joined the club last week. First nice watch I've owned.
> View attachment 15758666


She's a beauty!!! Congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuna Tuesday. SBBN045 (left) and SBBN017 (right). 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longtimelurker (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

'94 Goldness









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Which baby, solar seiko tuna better matches the looks of the real thing? With that thin insert and circular hour markers?

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Dopamina said:


> Which baby, solar seiko tuna better matches the looks of the real thing? With that thin insert and circular hour markers?
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


you can mod solars with bracelet swap and metal shroud

On the Wrist, from off the Cuff: Seiko - SNE497 Tuna-Lite Mods, SBBN015 Style for less - YouTube 
Custom Seiko SNE499 PADI Solar Tuna Review - YouTube


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

PADI Tuna


----------



## quantoid (Apr 19, 2020)

Could somebody please post a side-by-side pic of their SKX and Tuna for a visual size comparison? I think I’m almost over the whole Tunas are quartz thing but I’m still not sure about the size. I have relatively large wrists but find my SKX to be the upper limit for my wrist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

Old dude and his tuna.....wrong about steel. Loving the rubber!!!


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

quantoid said:


> Could somebody please post a side-by-side pic of their SKX and Tuna for a visual size comparison? I think I'm almost over the whole Tunas are quartz thing but I'm still not sure about the size. I have relatively large wrists but find my SKX to be the upper limit for my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you done a search? There's plenty of pics comparing the Tuna, to the SKX and Turtle.....Googling Seiko Tuna vs SKX wrist size, should lead you to some very good posts.....I was just there and can't do any better than those comparison pics...

Not sure what you mean in your last sentence. Do you mean "small" wrist? If the SKX is at the upper limit, I would think your wrist is small....


----------



## NatsuDragneel (Mar 10, 2021)

mariod said:


> PADI Tuna


Nice. Great Strap on that. Love the blue accent colors on the case screws and bezel. Fantastic watch.


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

mariod said:


> PADI Tuna


Is this a Mod or a standard model? Either way it looks fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

quantoid said:


> Could somebody please post a side-by-side pic of their SKX and Tuna for a visual size comparison? I think I'm almost over the whole Tunas are quartz thing but I'm still not sure about the size. I have relatively large wrists but find my SKX to be the upper limit for my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry, they'll fit you fine - even the 1000m ones.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

I just got a new SBBN045 yesterday.

Here it is with my Japan Market Turtle (SBDY015)

The Turtle has the correct time, the Tuna is an hour fast. I did that on purpose as I want to wear the Turtle till this weekend. because I will not be wearing the Tuna until Monday, I wanted it to be set for DST time.

The best thing about the tuna is that it wears small and works well on almost all wrists


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Lone Piper said:


> Is this a Mod or a standard model? Either way it looks fantastic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not modded! SBBN039.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

jpisare said:


> Not modded! SBBN039.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's amazing!!! Thanks and have a great weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Lone Piper said:


> Is this a Mod or a standard model? Either way it looks fantastic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know where you can find one if you're interested, it's a LE of 700 pieces so it's a bit expensive at $1500. I don't have a relation to the seller, just got it saved in my bookmarks.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

The family










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Seiko Saturday

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

hooliganjrs said:


> Seiko Saturday
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Arguably one of the best Seiko bracelets ever.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Lone Piper said:


> She's a beauty! How do you like the band?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

The band is very attractive to my eye, and it tapers towards the bottom of the wrist. It's quite comfortable!

Vr

Matt


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

stygianloon said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The band is very attractive to my eye, and it tapers towards the bottom of the wrist. It's quite comfortable!
> 
> ...


Awesome!! It looks amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

vsh said:


> I know where you can find one if you're interested, it's a LE of 700 pieces so it's a bit expensive at $1500. I don't have a relation to the seller, just got it saved in my bookmarks.


Thanks for the offer but I'm tapped out after expanding my Tuna stables. Appreciate it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

SBBN007


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Tuna Sunday


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Had to get the Darth too.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sassi said:


> Had to get the Darth too.
> View attachment 15765956


So sexy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

Sassi said:


> Had to get the Darth too.
> View attachment 15765956


Yaaassss! Darth Tuna for the win!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

tekong said:


> The family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic!


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

Today...


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonnaSteve (Mar 15, 2021)

Just joined - here's my three..
SBBN047, SBDB013, SNE518
Steve


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

TonnaSteve said:


> Just joined - here's my three..
> SBBN047, SBDB013, SNE518
> Steve
> 
> View attachment 15767268


Welcome and what a great collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## longtimelurker (Oct 16, 2020)

5th one. I may have a problem...


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

Not yet, at battery time maybe?


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> View attachment 15767617


That strap goes great with the Tuna! Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

longtimelurker said:


> 5th one. I may have a problem...
> View attachment 15768066


That blue  looks Gooooooooooooood!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longtimelurker (Oct 16, 2020)

Lone Piper said:


> That blue  looks Gooooooooooooood!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bezel is nuts... and strange. Bright /white light makes it look black and yellow/indoor light brings out the blue.


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Darth tonight for night shift


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

weirdestwizard said:


> Darth tonight for night shift
> 
> View attachment 15768387


Perfect watch for the night shift!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Someone asked a comparison shot to an SKX. Here is one shot I just took.


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Darth on the genuine isofrane.


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

Sassi said:


> Someone asked a comparison shot to an SKX. Here is one shot I just took.
> View attachment 15769158


Beautiful family photo!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Lone Piper said:


> Beautiful family photo!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Got my US chocolate strap yesterday...aesthetics look really good. However, I'm not sure if it needs broken in as I find the edges somewhat sharp and digs against my masculine skin. The original Seiko strap is the BEST in my opinion. Also, my honest opinion is these straps are overpriced as the compound appears to be cheap silicon (not rubber). At $40 bucks, even a Deep blue hydra is a better option considering that's 100% rubber.


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Some more pictures of my 7549:


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Roningrad said:


> Arguably one of the best Seiko bracelets ever.


Watchnian sell one just like it for about $60. Was so impressed with the quality, I bought a second one. Just need a new watch to put it on but I'm thinking a SBBN045 since that comes on rubber.


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Does anyone own the SBBN031 and the new S23629? Are they different enough to warrant having both in the collection? I'm thinking the flat sapphire and matte bezel might make it look considerably different.


Lone Piper said:


> New SBBN045 arrived today and she's a beauty!! Love the old hands and the look of this watch face. I've had a few Tunas before but never a new one! So excited to have a new Tuna in the rotation!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interestingly, while they removed marinemaster from the dial, it still appears on the product display tag.


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

Sassi said:


> Someone asked a comparison shot to an SKX. Here is one shot I just took.
> View attachment 15769158


_Can you please post a wrist shot of each watch? _


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

TinyHippo said:


> _Can you please post a wrist shot of each watch? _


Sure, here goes. Not much difference in my mind. My wrist is about 7.87" or 20cm.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Darth back on isofrane.


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

Sassi said:


> Sure, here goes. Not much difference in my mind. My wrist is about 7.87" or 20cm.
> View attachment 15773623
> 
> View attachment 15773624
> ...


Great comparison shots!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonnaSteve (Mar 15, 2021)

djpharoah said:


> Darth back on isofrane.
> 
> View attachment 15773677


I like the Isofrane - had one on my SBDB013 SpringDrive Tuna but had a heck of a job removing it with the shoulderless springbars  
It's now on a Sharkmesh.
Steve









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

The Darth gives me strong military vibes too.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Giving the bracelet a break and putting on some new shoes for the weekend!
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

SSingh1975 said:


> Got my US chocolate strap yesterday...aesthetics look really good. However, I'm not sure if it needs broken in as I find the edges somewhat sharp and digs against my masculine skin. The original Seiko strap is the BEST in my opinion. Also, my honest opinion is these straps are overpriced as the compound appears to be cheap silicon (not rubber). At $40 bucks, even a Deep blue hydra is a better option considering that's 100% rubber.
> View attachment 15769914
> 
> 
> View attachment 15769915


Really that bad? Man I thought the US rubber straps were supposed to be good  was gonna get the GL831

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Ajmercado said:


> Really that bad? Man I thought the US rubber straps were supposed to be good  was gonna get the GL831
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't tried the chocolate bar strap myself, but have the tropic, waffle and GL. The GL is a different compound in a different league to the others - soft, flexible with no break in. Try it, you'll like it


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

hooliganjrs said:


> Giving the bracelet a break and putting on some new shoes for the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you find the US TATTOO strap


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

kokoro said:


> How do you find the US TATTOO strap
> View attachment 15777289
> View attachment 15777290


Larry's take on the traditional Seiko flat vent is spot on! The compound used is slightly more flexible and softer without going the route of Seikos latest lint magnet silicone straps (I personally think the new silicone straps are overpriced and they show damage from the keeper almost immediately and look glossy once the coating wears off). The US strap is super comfy and it keeps the Tuna look more old school vibe. Definitely a winner in my book. The only thing I did was swap the blasted black buckle for a Seiko OEM one.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

konners said:


> I haven't tried the chocolate bar strap myself, but have the tropic, waffle and GL. The GL is a different compound in a different league to the others - soft, flexible with no break in. Try it, you'll like it


That's what I was hoping to hear! Lol

I have kind of an oddly specific question...does the GL831 straps slide under jacket cuffs easily? Not like a suit jacket but just a regular rain jacket or similar.

My question is more about the compound material than the thickness.

For example when I use the stock Seiko silicone on my 033, when I wear a jacket the strap tends to "drag" on the cuffs and feel like there's resistance when moving my arm around. Maybe this relates to it being a lint magnet and such.

I know this is an oddly specific question so hopefully that makes sense lol. I have other rubber straps like on my Omega which I'm not sure the compound but it doesn't catch on my clothing. It slides in and out of sleeves easily.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

Just picked this up couple of days ago new unworn full set don't want to take the stickers off it hard to find like this 🔥😍 sbbn015 little video on YouTube under matt83.


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

New arrival 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Ajmercado said:


> That's what I was hoping to hear! Lol
> 
> I have kind of an oddly specific question...does the GL831 straps slide under jacket cuffs easily? Not like a suit jacket but just a regular rain jacket or similar.
> 
> ...


There is also the flat vent Z22 strap that came on the SKX173 and SKXA35 which works and will fit well under a jacket. I actually have my Tuna on a Seiko Solar Arnie SNJ025 strap. It resembles the original GL strap but is very comfy. I have not picked up any lint on mine.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

My two (so far)


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Matt80s said:


> Just picked this up couple of days ago new unworn full set don't want to take the stickers off it hard to find like this  sbbn015 little video on YouTube under matt83.
> View attachment 15778392


What a find!! Well done 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Chunky Salted Tuna 😁


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Ajmercado said:


> That's what I was hoping to hear! Lol
> 
> I have kind of an oddly specific question...does the GL831 straps slide under jacket cuffs easily? Not like a suit jacket but just a regular rain jacket or similar.
> 
> ...


haha having just tried moving my cuff up and down over my 22mm GL, I can confirm it moves over the surface well..

I liked the styling of the OEM strap that came on my 033, but I didn't like the compound one bit. Yes it was stretchy, and yes it was comfortable for that, but I found it grabby (cuffs, skin, hair). Occasionally I'd look at my wrist to see the tail of the strap pulled out from the keeper. And as mentioned above, the matte finish becomes glossy almost instantly. As such, it remained languishing in the strap box once it was replaced.

The US GL is everything I hoped for for my Seiko divers - Seiko styling from yesterday, different lengths, a soft compound, not grabby, a slight sweet scent, a buckle that sits well (opposed to the buckle on the US waffle). It's a winner!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

djpharoah said:


> View attachment 15777950


Love that look - orange n black - perfect


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

My next pick up 007 Nos next to my Nos 015🐟🐟


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Matt80s said:


> My next pick up 007 new, my 015 next to it ?
> View attachment 15781086


Two NOS Tuna classics?? Now you're just making me jealous!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Matt80s said:


> My next pick up 007 new, my 015 next to it
> View attachment 15781086


How in the world are you finding these NOS?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Matt80s said:


> My next pick up 007 new, my 015 next to it
> View attachment 15781086





MadsNilsson said:


> How in the world are you finding these NOS?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I want to know too!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

Nice chap sold me the 015 he has lovely collection he was working in Singapore he grabbed 15+ 👍💲💲😍


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Matt80s said:


> Nice chap sold me the 015 he has lovely collection he was working in Singapore he grabbed 15+


A hoarder then. 
Lucky you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Matt80s said:


> My next pick up 007 new, my 015 next to it 👌
> View attachment 15781086


Matt - where are you buying? Ur icon shows u as a Brit - but as we're in lockdown, you living abroad?


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

Simon, I'm in the UK .


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Getting some sun! His big brother arrives later this week!

Vr

Matt


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

Might grab this new seiko sbdx011 emperor tuna hockey puck 💲💲😍⌚


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Matt80s said:


> Might grab this new seiko sbdx011 emperor tuna hockey puck
> View attachment 15781943


Stop yourself man! 
Share the wealth (of Tuna) instead

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Getting ready for the warm weather !!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

MadsNilsson said:


> Stop yourself man!
> Share the wealth (of Tuna) instead
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hahahah I second this!!


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

That ok madsnilsson&konners 😂👌 sne543 lovely


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

New SEIKO LIMITED - S23635J


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

Some serious bit of kit new unworn 😍 sorry guys had to share this stunning seiko sbdx011 emperor tuna


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

MadsNilsson said:


> A hoarder then.
> Lucky you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A collector actually


MadsNilsson said:


> A hoarder then.
> Lucky you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A watch collector like us all mads ??


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

konners said:


> haha having just tried moving my cuff up and down over my 22mm GL, I can confirm it moves over the surface well..
> 
> I liked the styling of the OEM strap that came on my 033, but I didn't like the compound one bit. Yes it was stretchy, and yes it was comfortable for that, but I found it grabby (cuffs, skin, hair). Occasionally I'd look at my wrist to see the tail of the strap pulled out from the keeper. And as mentioned above, the matte finish becomes glossy almost instantly. As such, it remained languishing in the strap box once it was replaced.
> 
> The US GL is everything I hoped for for my Seiko divers - Seiko styling from yesterday, different lengths, a soft compound, not grabby, a slight sweet scent, a buckle that sits well (opposed to the buckle on the US waffle). It's a winner!


Arghh now I have to try it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

I picked up a Strapcode jubilee for my 033. Looks great and super solid. But man does it pull my arm hair and I am far from hairy...My stock jubilee on my SKX007 doesn’t pull hair at all interestingly enough. 

Anyone ever had this problem with the Strapcode jubilee? 

Do you think it “breaks in” over time and will pull less hair? 

It honestly prevents me from wearing it for that reason. Thinking of flipping it and just getting an US GL831 instead...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

Man, that gives me butterflies. I think the 007 is the all time greatest Tuna. I bought one from Higutchi in the early 2000s, long before they were sold in the usa, and i think even before WUS, and wore it for years and years as my daily. Wonderful watch with iconic styling. Despite the newer versions being lovely, Seiko has yet to make one quite as good as the 007.



Matt80s said:


> My next pick up 007 new, my 015 next to it ?
> View attachment 15781086


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

mattmartin said:


> Man, that gives me butterflies. I think the 007 is the all time greatest Tuna. I bought one from Higutchi in the early 2000s, long before they were sold in the usa, and i think even before WUS, and wore it for years and years as my daily. Wonderful watch with iconic styling. Despite the newer versions being lovely, Seiko has yet to make one quite as good as the 007.


it's lovely 007 & 015 2 classics 👌


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

mattmartin said:


> Man, that gives me butterflies. I think the 007 is the all time greatest Tuna. I bought one from Higutchi in the early 2000s, long before they were sold in the usa, and i think even before WUS, and wore it for years and years as my daily. Wonderful watch with iconic styling. Despite the newer versions being lovely, Seiko has yet to make one quite as good as the 007.


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

Matt80s said:


> View attachment 15783354
> View attachment 15783355
> View attachment 15783356
> View attachment 15783357
> ...


It is lovely 😜👌


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Full on Darth mode today!


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Most bracelets are like that (especially if you are a hairy monster). I have Uncle Seiko presidential bracelet on mine and its really comfy and looks great but same deal. I've put mine back on rubber strap and just gonna leave it like that.



Ajmercado said:


> I picked up a Strapcode jubilee for my 033. Looks great and super solid. But man does it pull my arm hair and I am far from hairy...My stock jubilee on my SKX007 doesn't pull hair at all interestingly enough.
> 
> Anyone ever had this problem with the Strapcode jubilee?
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Switched to a Nato, the rubber is pretty stiff.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi, am new to posting on this thread, but have been following for a while now


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Hi, am new to posting on this thread, but have been following for a while now
> 
> View attachment 15783931


Lovely tuna collection is that the sbdx011 in the middle Matt.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Matt80s said:


> Lovely tuna collection is that the sbdx011 in the middle Matt.


Yes sir, 7549 and 7c46 are the others

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Yes sir, 7549 and 7c46 are the others
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely, only asking because can grab one new unworn, emperor tuna 2011 on the warranty card ? ??? thanks for sharing your collection, can grab 7c46 golden as well at s cost ??


----------



## TonnaSteve (Mar 15, 2021)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Hi, am new to posting on this thread, but have been following for a while now
> 
> View attachment 15783931


Nice trio - thanks for sharing  
Steve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Matt80s said:


> Lovely, only asking because can grab one new unworn, emperor tuna 2011 on the warranty card   thanks for sharing your collection, can grab 7c46 golden as well at s cost


I don't have understand.. are you offering to buy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

reluctantsnowman said:


> I don't have understand.. are you offering to buy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry No, I can buy them both in the UK unworn


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

reluctantsnowman said:


> I don't have understand.. are you offering to buy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 golden tuna 7c46-7009 nos


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Matt80s said:


> golden tuna 7c46-7009 SBBS018 new


Very nice. I got the 7C46 is almost NOS condition. Single owner, rarely used it. I cant believe a 30 year old watch was so pristine. The 7549 looks great for its age too


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Very nice. I got the 7C46 is almost NOS condition. Single owner, rarely used it. I cant believe a 30 year old watch was so pristine. The 7549 looks great for its age too





reluctantsnowman said:


> Very nice. I got the 7C46 is almost NOS condition. Single owner, rarely used it. I cant believe a 30 year old watch was so pristine. The 7549 looks great for its age too


👍 I've just picked up the sbbn015 unworn full set off the same person who has the others all new, so I'm going have good fink about which ones to grab would be nice to buy them all 😂😂 Matt.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Matt80s said:


> I've just picked up the sbbn015 unworn full set off the same person who has the others all new, so I'm going have good fink about which ones to grab would be nice to buy them all  Matt.


I am now looking for the darth sbbn013, can do with the 011 as well. Not a fan of the broad arrow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Ajmercado said:


> Really that bad? Man I thought the US rubber straps were supposed to be good  was gonna get the GL831
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The GL831 is an awesome strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Matt80s said:


> golden tuna 7c46-7009 SBBS018 nos
> View attachment 15784152


That's the reissue, I have the original

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

reluctantsnowman said:


> That's the reissue, I have the original
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very Nice ?


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## speedymoonman (Dec 9, 2017)

Just Arrived Today!


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Hi, am new to posting on this thread, but have been following for a while now
> 
> View attachment 15783931


Just awesome 😍 three of my all time favorites 😍 😍🤩🤩😍🥰


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

View attachment 15784980
View attachment 15784980
can't believe my 015 is still on the original battery going to need new one soon surely 🤔


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Just got this a couple of minutes ago


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Hi, am new to posting on this thread, but have been following for a while now
> 
> View attachment 15783931


The 7c46 crystal: are those just finger prints, or perhaps something else? Asking cause I just picked one up and when viewed straight on the crystal looks perfect, but with a "raking" light source multi swirls and small rings are visible, perhaps beneath or within the crystal. Wondering if the hardlex on some of these is prone to some sort of disintegration?


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Hale color said:


> The 7c46 crystal: are those just finger prints, or perhaps something else? Asking cause I just picked one up and when viewed straight on the crystal looks perfect, but with a "raking" light source multi swirls and small rings are visible, perhaps beneath or within the crystal. Wondering if the hardlex on some of these is prone to some sort of disintegration?


Fingerprints. The 7C46 is almost in new condition, same guy owned it for over 20 years. He is probably on this thread as well.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

vsh said:


> View attachment 15785875
> 
> 
> Just got this a couple of minutes ago


Sweet!


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Fingerprints. The 7C46 is almost in new condition, same guy owned it for over 20 years. He is probably on this thread as well.


Good to know. I grabbed a NOS replacement crystal, will probably have it changed when battery comes due. These are such quiet beauties, truly blown away.


----------



## speedymoonman (Dec 9, 2017)

My Tuna's and a Turtle


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

I just felt like my SD Tuna needed a big brother!
























Thanks bobs.divers for the sweet watch!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

7549-7000 1980









7C46-7009 1986









7C46-7008 1998









SBBN013 2009









SBBN040 2018


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

speedymoonman said:


> Just Arrived Today!


Oh it's beautiful!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

speedymoonman said:


> Just Arrived Today!


I have conflicting emotions since I love this watch and I am trying to get me one. Congrats. The Golden Tuna is unmistakable.

On another note, some dude very early in this thread complained that his minute hand does not hit the indices perfectly and only happens when seconds hand passes 5th or 6th second.
It is an easy fix - just play with the crown to fix the tolerance or "the moment the gears bite in". After some tinkering I aligned mine by moving the crown a bit back until the minute hand was in perfect sync. Now it hits every index perfect. Be careful to not get tricked by the domed crystal as it really plays with the perspective.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Emperor Tuna .... what a beast!


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Leather and Tuna..I mean why not?


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

Love the dome on these things


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

mms said:


> View attachment 15786476
> 
> 
> 7549-7000 1980
> ...


Love the golden tuna, it's got to be my next one


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SBBN033 + Bonetto Cinturini rubber nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Zero buyer's remorse here...this SBBN047 is a beauty!


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

New bracelet for the ninja 🥷


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

stygianloon said:


> Zero buyer's remorse here...this SBBN047 is a beauty!
> 
> View attachment 15787690


It really is. I keep looking at it and I keep being afraid of the size. 
Then I consider the sbbn035 but it's not quite the same, the sbbn047 just looks right..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

Fresh off the DHL van. SBBN043 on a gray Isofrane


----------



## speedymoonman (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Trust yer Uncle....


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Just installed a new gasket for my emperor Tuna as the old one was broken and would get stuck. But holy smokes this new one is super tight almost impossible to turn... any help? I did stretch and lube the gasket.


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

djpharoah said:


> Just installed a new gasket for my emperor Tuna as the old one was broken and would get stuck. But holy smokes this new one is super tight almost impossible to turn... any help? I did stretch and lube the gasket.


I assume you mean for the bezel? If so I know krayzie had a similar problem, I would reach out to him via the forum


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

How about the Twilight Tuna?


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Question:
How do you guys find the servicing of the monoblock Tunas? 
I mean... Are you not scared that the X or Y watch repairman might **** it up? This is not... really ordinary watch and I am looking forward to own one, but I will be honest with you - I am scared that when the time comes I will not be able to find a competent craftsman that has to open the watch and change the battery (or service the mecha).
And when I say "service it" I do mean going full regalia. Seals check and mandatory 1000m pressure test. No - I will not go saturation diving, but waters resistance is important to me, especially for this kind of Tunas it will be a proof that everything is sealed and durability is present.


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Aspirin-san said:


> Question:
> How do you guys find the servicing of the monoblock Tunas?
> I mean... Are you not scared that the X or Y watch repairman might **** it up? This is not... really ordinary watch and I am looking forward to own one, but I will be honest with you - I am scared that when the time comes I will not be able to find a competent craftsman that has to open the watch and change the battery (or service the mecha).
> And when I say "service it" I do mean going full regalia. Seals check and mandatory 1000m pressure test. No - I will not go saturation diving, but waters resistance is important to me, especially for this kind of Tunas it will be a proof that everything is sealed and durability is present.


Mine will only ever go to Seiko Japan (Seiko Canada can't service it), so I'm not worried about the person servicing it.

As far as the water resistance check, I'll have to reach out to Seiko and see what they say. I don't recall seeing anything with my Darth manual recommending a pressure test interval but I'll double check, as it stands I was going to send it away every 5 years.


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Double checked the "Marineaster Professional 7C46" manual that came with my watch.

The only thing I found was a note about servicing the watch every 3-4 years. I couldn't find the usual "when used for diving pressure test annually" that I have seen with other watches.


----------



## TonnaSteve (Mar 15, 2021)

Aspirin-san said:


> Question:
> How do you guys find the servicing of the monoblock Tunas?
> I mean... Are you not scared that the X or Y watch repairman might **** it up? This is not... really ordinary watch and I am looking forward to own one, but I will be honest with you - I am scared that when the time comes I will not be able to find a competent craftsman that has to open the watch and change the battery (or service the mecha).
> And when I say "service it" I do mean going full regalia. Seals check and mandatory 1000m pressure test. No - I will not go saturation diving, but waters resistance is important to me, especially for this kind of Tunas it will be a proof that everything is sealed and durability is present.


It's a professional dive watch - I've changed the battery on a monocoque Tuna. It's straightforward with the right tool for removing the crystal lock ring, which I have, but as it's only every 5 years, and Seiko will do it quickly and at reasonable cost, I prefer to get it done by the experts, especially with the 1000m models as few high street watch repairs have the equipment to test to that level. 
Cheers 
Steve 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Which rubber straps will work with the Seiko fatbars? Stock one is comfy, but way too long for every day use.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Aspirin-san said:


> On another note, some dude very early in this thread complained that his minute hand does not hit the indices perfectly and only happens when seconds hand passes 5th or 6th second.
> It is an easy fix - just play with the crown to fix the tolerance or "the moment the gears bite in". After some tinkering I aligned mine by moving the crown a bit back until the minute hand was in perfect sync. Now it hits every index perfect. Be careful to not get tricked by the domed crystal as it really plays with the perspective.


Now if only this would work for the second hand. The seconds hand on my Tuna hits the indices perfectly, however on some of my other quartz watches....grrrr

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Red PeeKay said:


> Now if only this would work for the second hand. The seconds hand on my Tuna hits the indices perfectly, however on some of my other quartz watches....grrrr
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yeah.. I know that feeling. Just like people love it when the automatic movement runs in a higher beat and makes the seconds hand sweep more smoother, we love it when quartz movements are accurate, seconds hand hits the indices spot on and there is no wobbling of the hand.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Seiko SBBN013 - Darth Tuna Overview


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## TonnaSteve (Mar 15, 2021)

My trio - SBDB013 Spring Drive, titanium case & shroud; SNE018 Solar tuna-style, steel case & plastic shroud; SBBN047 7C46 quartz, titanium case & ceramic shroud. 
Steve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about this one? It's making my bathing suit parts feel funny.

*S23635J*


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Hasn't left the wrist since purchase three weeks ago. Ruined my seiko hobby as all the other watches are just collecting dust and there is really nothing on the current seiko lineup that I would rather wear..


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

janzamon said:


> Hasn't left the wrist since purchase three weeks ago. Ruined my seiko hobby as all the other watches are just collecting dust and there is really nothing on the current seiko lineup that I would rather wear..


Nice 🐟 that pal ⌚👌


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

Tuna can just chillin, God love this watch 🐟😍


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

GregoryD said:


> Does anyone know anything about this one? It's making my bathing suit parts feel funny.
> 
> *S23635J*
> 
> View attachment 15791815


I've tried googling the serial number but no joy.


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

This one was my wrist yesterday... all original 7549-7010


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

Matt80s said:


> Tuna can just chillin, God love this watch 🐟😍
> View attachment 15792733


Are you going to wear these tunas? I see protective tape still on the band...


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

DNARNA said:


> Are you going to wear these tunas? I see protective tape still on the band...


Dnarna this 015 yes still stickerd NOS just can't at the moment very hard to find one with the stickers on unworn, but in no rush just part of my collection at the moment one day I'll take them off 😜 😂


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Matt80s said:


> Dnarna this 015 yes still stickerd NOS just can't at the moment very hard to find one with the stickers on unworn, but in no rush just part of my collection at the moment one day I'll take them off


Shrug, just do it..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Shrug, just do it..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll do pics when I'm taking the stickers off post it on here I'll tag you in it ??


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Matt80s said:


> I'll do pics when I'm taking the stickers off post it on here I'll tag you in it


Wonderful.. nothing like wearing these like they are intended to..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Wonderful.. nothing like wearing these like they are intended to..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's it just like collecting watches ?


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

My small collection 🤔 sbbn 007 coming soon


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Wonderful.. nothing like wearing these like they are intended to..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yup. definitely agree.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

GregoryD said:


> Does anyone know anything about this one? It's making my bathing suit parts feel funny.
> *S23635J*


It popped up a week ago, if you send the reference# to your Seiko pusher they could probably give you more info, from what I've seen it's a LE. Has a lock(?) direction indicator on the crown instead of an X.


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

sbdx011 hockey puck this one is calling me though 👌😍💲💲


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Love lazy Sundays! ☕


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

mariod said:


>


😍👌


----------



## DGI82 (Jul 21, 2017)

Timeless design!


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

For those that have the 045, what is the bezel material in them? Looks like ceramic but also like coated stainless steel in other pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonnaSteve (Mar 15, 2021)

Out in the woods in the drizzle before sundown wearing my SBBN047 - good watches  
Steve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Reading up on my upcoming Hawaiian trip this summer.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmmy34 (Mar 30, 2021)

Here's my new sbbn037


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

Jimmmy34 said:


> Here's my new sbbn037
> View attachment 15796589


Nice 👍🐟😎


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## TonnaSteve (Mar 15, 2021)

A sunny Tuna Tuesday in Wales  today 
SBDB013 Spring Drive 600m 
Steve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

TonnaSteve said:


> A sunny Tuna Tuesday in Wales  today
> SBDB013 Spring Drive 600m
> Steve
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely pal ??


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

djpharoah said:


> View attachment 15796800





djpharoah said:


> View attachment 15796800


Nice 👍🐟⌚


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

SSingh1975 said:


> Leather and Tuna..I mean why not?
> View attachment 15787530


Absolutely gorgeous!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

stygianloon said:


> Zero buyer's remorse here...this SBBN047 is a beauty!
> 
> View attachment 15787690


She is gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

mms said:


> View attachment 15797469
> View attachment 15797479
> View attachment 15797480


Looks nice on the rubber 😍🤔🐟👌


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

LOOMIE!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Too much fun!!!


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

So good. I love the Tunas. I need one.


----------



## warriaga (Feb 23, 2020)

thefatonebcn said:


> Here you can find some on the wrist image of the new for 2020 Tunas !! What do you think ? I love them but the green lume instead of the whit lume is a bit distracting (compared to the white one in SBBN007 and 015/017).
> 
> Vivir o morir por un diver de Seiko - (RJI)
> 
> ...


Beautiful piece indeed. The X thing is not a big deal for me. I love the overall design of this tuna and the new hands. It's a homerun by Seiko. Cheers!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

My SBBN045 Tuna in the rain. This is probably the normal amount of water it will see during my ownership as rain, snow and hand washing is probably the extent of my testing of its water resistance.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The Golden Tuna is no April fool...


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

More Tuna goodness


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

First time ever trying on one of these, I liked it.


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Kev161 said:


> First time ever trying on one of these, I liked it.
> View attachment 15801883
> View attachment 15801888


And? Did Seiko recruit another Tuna owner?


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Some Good Friday indoor lume 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

weirdestwizard said:


> And? Did Seiko recruit another Tuna owner?


It's high on the list, watch funds were depleted a few months ago for the SPB143 and haven't fully recovered to Tuna price level 😂.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Dat Lume!!

Watch was only in the sun for 10 secs and you can see the date when it is dark


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

journeyforce said:


> Dat Lume!!
> 
> Watch was only in the sun for 10 secs and you can see the date when it is dark
> 
> ...


I believe the term is nuk-eler lume

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Did someone say "Beer Friday"!!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBBN011 - Darth >>>







*


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Found this on an auction site, considering it; but I can't make my mind up about the shroud.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

vsh said:


> Found this on an auction site, considering it; but I can't make my mind up about the shroud.


I have a white shroud that I can put on the 011. It is a nice change from all my other watches. White particularly is nice during the summer months in T- shirts and shorts.

Scoring a White Dolphin for the collection would be pretty nice!!


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Archangel FX said:


> I have a white shroud that I can put on the 011. It is a nice change from all my other watches. White particularly is nice during the summer months in T- shirts and shorts.
> 
> Scoring a White Dolphin for the collection would be pretty nice!!
> View attachment 15804696
> ...


Anyone got a spot for aftermarket shrouds for the emperor tuna? Looking for a metal one in matte black and to preserve my ceramic.


----------



## TonnaSteve (Mar 15, 2021)

Out and about with the SBBN047 today.
Steve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Had some issues getting the shoulderless springbars on my SD off, then I tried this dentalfloss trick and they came off on the first try:


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Darth for the evening. Excellent grab and go piece.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Vsh, if it is a good enough deal, you could change the shroud, or go without one. I do like the watch.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

This afternoon's selection ..... Happy Saturday! >>>


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Chillin with the Tuna









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Archangel FX said:


> This afternoon's selection ..... Happy Saturday! >>>
> View attachment 15805335


Very nice !!!

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

I've been watching this thread for awhile admiring all the tuna as they come through🥰😍🤩
Now I've finally picked up my first tuna!!!! From August 1978 one good looking 7549-7009 sq, such as awesome watch🥰😍🤩


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Damn, congrats! Beautiful!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

jpisare said:


> Damn, congrats! Beautiful!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank-you jpisare. I feel super lucky to be its current custodian??


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Darth tonight too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*Seiko Blingmaster SBDX016 for Easter Sunday>>>
















*


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Meet Mr Bond...a man of many faces!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*Golden Emperor Tuna >>>
















*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Archangel FX said:


> *Golden Emperor Tuna >>>
> View attachment 15809293
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous. I had one and sold it because I wasn't convinced Seiko could derive it properly.

Are you sending it back to Japan?


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

I might as well sell all of my other watches. For months all I want to wear is one of my 2 Tunas. Today it is SBBN035 on Erika's....


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Gorgeous. I had one and sold it because I wasn't convinced Seiko could derive it properly.
> 
> Are you sending it back to Japan?


I will probably decide where to have it serviced at the time it needs servicing..... I have really enjoyed the Emperor Tunas, they seem to be very durable!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Archangel FX said:


> I will probably decide where to have it serviced at the time it needs servicing..... I have really enjoyed the Emperor Tunas, they seem to be very durable!


lol, "derive"!?! iPhone autocorrect snafu.

I credit you with living it up. Great choice. My friends who avoided the watch topic would always ask me about that watch.

It was funny what they looked over, but that rose gold emperor got their attention. I had a golden spring drive SBDB008 and not one person noticed, ever.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> lol, "derive"!?! iPhone autocorrect snafu.
> 
> I credit you with living it up. Great choice. My friends who avoided the watch topic would always ask me about that watch.
> 
> It was funny what they looked over, but that rose gold emperor got their attention. I had a golden spring drive SBDB008 and not one person noticed, ever.


The rose gold emperor got my attention at the store, but I had to go back a number of times before I decided to take a risk on the size . Once I got used to it, I started to pick up the other models of emperors.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Anyone got a good pvd shark mesh or bracelet suggestion for the emperor tunas? Returning my Geckota PVD.


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Can someone please explain the "can" to me? What's the deal with the case? I'm not ragging on it, I just never understood why. I figured I would ask instead of continue in ignorance..... Is it just the one case with tall sides to shield the bezel from getting hit? 

Thanks.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Powerman said:


> Can someone please explain the "can" to me? What's the deal with the case? I'm not ragging on it, I just never understood why. I figured I would ask instead of continue in ignorance..... Is it just the one case with tall sides to shield the bezel from getting hit?
> 
> Thanks.


Google "tuna shroud" and click on images.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Powerman said:


> Can someone please explain the "can" to me? What's the deal with the case? I'm not ragging on it, I just never understood why. I figured I would ask instead of continue in ignorance..... Is it just the one case with tall sides to shield the bezel from getting hit?
> 
> Thanks.


.....worth a thousand words!!! .....from the web-


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Robotaz said:


> Google "tuna shroud" and click on images.


OK first... duh. I google the crap out of everything, I don't know why I did not do that. Got it. Thanks. That explains it.


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Archangel FX said:


> .....worth a thousand words!!! .....from the web-
> View attachment 15811640


I get the nickname, I just didn't get the function. But ya, it really wasn't a criticism. I love Seiko, just was never much for the tunas. But enough of all this talking, lets get back to our tuna ****. 😀

Thanks guys!


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Powerman said:


> I get the nickname, I just didn't get the function. But ya, it really wasn't a criticism. I love Seiko, just was never much for the tunas. But enough of all this talking, lets get back to our tuna ****.
> 
> Thanks guys!


Have a read of this...an explanation on how this model came about and the reason for the shape. Very interesting.









The Seiko Tuna Collector's Guide - The Spring Bar


Seiko Tuna is the name given to a range of watches designed for scuba and professional diving. These watches are made with greater depth diving in mind.



thespringbar.com





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Red PeeKay said:


> Have a read of this...an explanation on how this model came about and the reason for the shape. Very interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. That was a great read. Great history.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Anyone know if a Seiko 24mm silicon band that would have the black titanium bits would work on the Emperor?


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Lepdiggums said:


> I've been watching this thread for awhile admiring all the tuna as they come through🥰😍🤩
> Now I've finally picked up my first tuna!!!! From August 1978 one good looking 7549-7009 sq, such as awesome watch🥰😍🤩
> View attachment 15805585
> 
> View attachment 15805589


The quartz logo is so cool. I wish Seiko would start using it again.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Red PeeKay said:


> Have a read of this...an explanation on how this model came about and the reason for the shape. Very interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm such a crack head... So I'm reading up on the history... And I feel the sudden need for more Seiko divers in my life....

So thanks for that....

?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Is there a preference generally for black bezel tunas? I just ordered a Discontinued sbbn033 because I like the hand set and Marine master on the dial , but now wondering from looking at posts if I should of went for black bezel instead of steel


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Monkeynuts said:


> Is there a preference generally for black bezel tunas? I just ordered a Discontinued sbbn033 because I like the hand set and Marine master on the dial , but now wondering from looking at posts if I should of went for black bezel instead of steel


Black bezel ones seem to be more in demand, maybe because being more traditional looking, and also the fact that the black bezel sbbn015 and sbbn031 came with a bracelet unlike the other models. Getting the bracelet was the biggest factor for going for sbbn031 myself even though I kind of preferred the all metal look of the sbbn033. I do not regret my choice. Just go for what ever you like


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

janzamon said:


> Black bezel ones seem to be more in demand, maybe because being more traditional looking, and also the fact that the black bezel sbbn015 and sbbn031 came with a bracelet unlike the other models. Getting the bracelet was the biggest factor for going for sbbn031 myself even though I kind of preferred the all metal look of the sbbn033. I do not regret my choice. Just go for what ever you like


Thank you , tbh I think I will wear on a nato so sounds like I probably made the correct choice for me thank you for the reply it was very helpful


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Monkeynuts said:


> Thank you , tbh I think I will wear on a nato so sounds like I probably made the correct choice for me thank you for the reply it was very helpful


Hi I had the SBBN015 and sold it,huge mistake but I now have the SBBN033.
Its fantastic an the all steel has received some compliments. Ie different and not seen in the wild. As there's loads of other black bezel divers in the wild. Non tuna .
But only the chosen few know it's a tuna .


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Powerman said:


> And I feel the sudden need for more Seiko divers in my life....


"seiko divers are like crack. you start out with a monster or 007 and next thing you know you are selling your couch on craigslist so that you can get a taste of a marinemaster"


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Tattooed Ninja


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

good2go said:


> View attachment 15814317


I really like this watch. I even bought one, but eventually sold it. If it had a blue face, I would have kept it forever.


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

It's been a while. Time to catch up!


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

New arrival yesterday...missed not having a Tuna.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

This thing is taking over my wrist


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

djpharoah said:


> View attachment 15814686


Hook strap! #amlovingit


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

good2go said:


> View attachment 15814302


Like the strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

I need a GMT Tuna 1000m. This multiple time zone tracking is taking too much wrist space 🤪


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

djpharoah said:


> I need a GMT Tuna 1000m. This multiple time zone tracking is taking too much wrist space 🤪
> 
> View attachment 15816779


James Bond would be proud of you


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

djpharoah said:


> I need a GMT Tuna 1000m. This multiple time zone tracking is taking too much wrist space 🤪
> 
> View attachment 15816779


Totally awesome!!!!! Add the 600m granddaddy tuna and it would be ultimate set of tuna's🥰😍🤩


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

The 78sq golden tuna for me this morning 🤗🤗🥰🤩🤩


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

SSingh1975 said:


> Leather and Tuna..I mean why not?
> View attachment 15787530


That looks great, what is the strap?


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Certified G said:


> Trust yer Uncle....


That is stellar. I'm calling uncle.


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Certified G said:


>


Looks really good. If you told me you were putting that strap on that watch, I wouldn't have thought it would work so well.


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

She's out for the first time wow love it ⌚🐟😍👌


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Anyone who has both a Darth & Emperor can you post some come comparison wrist shots and thoughts on the 2 please? I have the Darth but I keep longing for an emperor, not sure if it would be semi redundant. I know it’s bigger but assume it would fit / wear just as well but of course never seem one in a store to try on. 
Tia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy Sat lads!


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Loaned in for a review for my YT channel - very cool 1991 Goldie 🍻


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

simonp67 said:


> Anyone who has both a Darth & Emperor can you post some come comparison wrist shots and thoughts on the 2 please? I have the Darth but I keep longing for an emperor, not sure if it would be semi redundant. I know it's bigger but assume it would fit / wear just as well but of course never seem one in a store to try on.
> Tia
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The Darth is definitely slimmer and lighter by about ~50g. It's also got a better shroud design allowing the watch to sit on your wrist giving it a lower profile.

The emperor is heavier and thicker.The case has a deeper protrusion on the bottom for the 8L35 movement. It also has a shroud designed To protect the lugs (truediver watch) but this can have the limitation of lifting the watch above your wrist.

below you can see the emperor versus Darth (on top). Check out my videos on YT for a better comparison. ?


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

tuna Saturday


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Matt80s said:


> She's out for the first time wow love it ⌚🐟😍👌


Man you took her out for a spin, dope!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

simonp67 said:


> Anyone who has both a Darth & Emperor can you post some come comparison wrist shots and thoughts on the 2 please? I have the Darth but I keep longing for an emperor, not sure if it would be semi redundant. I know it's bigger but assume it would fit / wear just as well but of course never seem one in a store to try on.
> Tia
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yo, look up @djpharoah.. He has some pretty detailed comparison videos on both of them


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

djpharoah said:


> Loaned in for a review for my YT channel - very cool 1991 Goldie 🍻
> 
> View attachment 15818394


Awesome, definitely need one of these 🥰😍🤩


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

Sorry guys fink I'll show some love to the fat boy today 🍺🍺🍺🍺 Sunday fun day cheers


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

^Reference number on that?


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> ^Reference number on that?


7549-7010 SQ dial.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

3:15 is never a good time for checking the date...

(Car wash)


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

mms said:


> View attachment 15820402


Wow, is that a granddaddy tuna in the background 🥰😍🤩


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Nothing like starting off the work week with a fresh pot of coffee and the Tuna..


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Aside from the other changes, what do you guys think of the new Tuna handset vs the previous generation?

I like them both, but to me they're visually pretty different, especially in person.

Pic for comparison:


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

James142 said:


> Aside from the other changes, what do you guys think of the new Tuna handset vs the previous generation?
> 
> I like them both, but to me they're visually pretty different, especially in person.
> 
> ...


TBH, if I had the choice and ability to do so... I'd take the new hands and put them on the old watch.

I really like the shape of the new hands, particularly the minute hand, however the X thing doesn't ring my bell. I do prefer the marine master dial. For the record I have the older model and still love it.

The tuna is one of the truly "iconic" styles of watches in the world and has one of those unique looks... although I suspect the saying "'He has a head only a mother could love" could quite possibly apply here. It seems to be one of those watches... you either love 'em or ya hate 'em!  there doesn't seem to be a lot of in between. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Only a mother could love...I don't know about that!








One second fast per week against the Atomic Clock time...I'll take it!


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

I have to take a 3 hr commute to see my kid in College..hopefully the Tuna will keep accurate time !


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Man, I really need a SBBN015.. Its literally impossible to find one


----------



## ChubbyPan (Jun 9, 2017)

Well, another one just arrived. I think i am an addict to Tuna.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

This is my only tuna, a baby blue, I tried nan EC MN strap on it and that was a "no", it is back on it's original strap and the EO is on my ghost 009, and it is perfect for the watch


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Man, I really need a SBBN015.. Its literally impossible to find one


One on chrono24 us .


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Matt80s said:


> One on chrono24 us .
> View attachment 15827322


Thanks matt.. I should have specified, at a reasonable price lol


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Thanks matt.. I should have specified, at a reasonable price lol


😂👌 Good luck 🤞


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Darth on the Uncle Seiko Irezumi strap.


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

Seikonut1967 said:


> Darth on the Uncle Seiko Irezumi strap.
> View attachment 15828302


Nice that pal ⌚👌


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Matt80s said:


> Nice that pal ⌚👌


Cheers M 🍻👍


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Seikonut1967 said:


> Darth on the Uncle Seiko Irezumi strap.
> View attachment 15828302


Is this the one I convinced you or is that on the way 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*+1







*


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Just back home from Jack @IWW for its first battery change & a sapphire crystal instal. Missed it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

stygianloon said:


> Only a mother could love...I don't know about that!
> View attachment 15823833
> 
> One second fast per week against the Atomic Clock time...I'll take it!
> ...


Which Tuna is that? Really great looking beast of a watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Now I see the spring drive- got it. Hell of a watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

New to me sbbn035, you can see where the light hits the shroud it goes more metallic grey , i like that


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

reeder1 said:


> Which Tuna is that? Really great looking beast of a watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it is the SBDB013...Spring Drive Tuna! Unfortunately Seiko discontinued it.

I really like it...highly accurate, robust, and a handsome watch...titanium shroud, ceramic bezel...all good stuff!

Vr

Matt


----------



## TonnaSteve (Mar 15, 2021)

Another fan of the SBDB013 Spring Drive Tuna - here's mine 
Steve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCCHOU (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

Looks so good!! 


djpharoah said:


> View attachment 15829934


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Certified G said:


>


That strap combo looks great! I assume it's a 22mm MN strap?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden ET today >>>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Archangel FX said:


> Golden ET today >>>
> View attachment 15832233




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

wovivi01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Coated shroud?


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

One of the last days with the Goldies


----------



## TonnaSteve (Mar 15, 2021)

Happy Seiko Sunday - my SBBN047 Darth Tuna in the sunshine.
Steve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

konners said:


> Coated shroud?


It's an extra shroud I had so I had a friend bead blast it. I swap back and forth with the original shroud for a change of pace.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Love the SD Tuna!


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

SBBN017


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

wovivi01 said:


> That strap combo looks great! I assume it's a 22mm MN strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, Erika's....the stripe is supposed to be lumed but barely visible for a few minutes only. Love these straps!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

Off to work with sbbn035 on vintage bond nato


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Just before a workout in my garage earlier!


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm not a vampire, I just live in the arctic, I promise. 🦇










My 009 greets your 013.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Bahahahaha! Beautiful! I just randomly logged on as I am enjoying some Tuna and Beer.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Back on the 24mm isofrane while I wait for a new strap to come in...


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

Sbbn


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Fantastic strap! Looks awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

stygianloon said:


> Bahahahaha! Beautiful! I just randomly logged on as I am enjoying some Tuna and Beer.
> 
> View attachment 15837745


Damn, I was just back in PA last month and was looking for that Hershey's Yuengling but couldn't find any...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden Emperor today>>>


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

jhanna1701 said:


> Damn, I was just back in PA last month and was looking for that Hershey's Yuengling but couldn't find any...


If you are in NOVA, I have a few cases, and I would be happy to give you one.

I stocked up this last winter, and won't drink it all!

Vr

Matt


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Just got in the US Irezumi and installed on the Darth. 🔥


----------



## Stu47 (Jun 22, 2020)

I'm in the club too now! STBR-033 and I love this thing. Here is the ebay pic and there is not much else to say. Love the size, polar dial and lume (and solar and quartz). Second hand nails the markers.


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

Reflection


----------



## ben265 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm not posting very often here but for this one I will. I got the virus for Tunas 2 years ago when I bought my SBBN033. It quickly became my favorite travel and outdoor watch. At that time I was already looking at the Emperor but I was afraid of the size. Two years later I finally decided I had to get one so I bought the SBDX014 and I don't regret it. I find it even surprisingly comfortable on the wrist (maybe my flat wrist is helping a lot). I love the OEM strap but I'm trying also an Erika's which is easier to wear under a cuff.























Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Stu47 (Jun 22, 2020)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
When someone asks me why they call it a Tuna, I will use your watch as a training aid.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Dan GSR (Jun 28, 2011)

Does seiko punch the caseback if you send it back to them for a new battery?


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Time to hit the water rower!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15843740


Man that's a pretty shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Man that's a pretty shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15843740


Nice! What kind of strap is that? Canvas?

Looks great


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncx (Feb 9, 2021)

Just saying "Hi!"


----------



## ben265 (Feb 28, 2008)

Back on silicone strap









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Stu47 (Jun 22, 2020)

jpisare said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Model #? That's what I call lume. Holy carp. So bright, you could use it to read a book or map on the darkest night.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Stu47 said:


> Model #? That's what I call lume. Holy carp. So bright, you could use it to read a book or map on the darkest night.




SBBN033

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

James142 said:


> Nice! What kind of strap is that? Canvas?
> 
> Looks great


It's actually 2 layers of thin canvas bonded together with a polymer in the middle.

It Is supposed to be the Canvas from an old British military Land Rover canopy from the 80's.

look up Steveo Straps online. He's easy to work with and prices are fair. I also bought a leather strap from him that is good quality. He was pretty fast too!






NATO AND PULL THROUGH STRAPS – Steveostraps







www.steveostraps.com


----------



## Stu47 (Jun 22, 2020)

jpisare said:


> SBBN033
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! And quartz to boot! Man, that is a sharp looking watch. Just watched a review from Random Rob.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sassi said:


> View attachment 15845272




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

I like trilogies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

I added a JDM SBBN031 MarineMaster to the the stable today.

Loving it so far and looking forward to trying it on a few different strap combinations...


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCCHOU (Apr 16, 2021)

My SBBN015


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

One of my tunas decided to slide off the nato when I took it off to go in the shower, fell sideways onto the tiled floor from waist height.

Tuna 1 - Tile 0 as the latter chipped.


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

SBBN047 and Kevin


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

stygianloon said:


> SBBN047 and Kevin
> View attachment 15846835


Aww


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden Tuna.....a classic!!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Archangel FX said:


> Golden Tuna.....a classic!!
> View attachment 15846883


Love the reissue.. I needs one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Love the reissue.. I needs one


The original, or the reissue.....you can't go wrong!!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Dynamite Combo...100% Kona Coffee + SD Tuna!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Speaking of a dynamite combination, how about an SBBN037 dial/movement, put into an SBBN035 body! WHOA!


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SBBN031 on a ToxicNATO XL....


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

stygianloon said:


> Speaking of a dynamite combination, how about an SBBN037 dial/movement, put into an SBBN035 body! WHOA!
> 
> View attachment 15849223


That's a fine mod that is!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

konners said:


> That's a fine mod that is!


Thanks!

Vr

Matt


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

Working from home is no fun, time for a new shroud!


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

With a green strap?


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

More Kona and Tuna


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

choco.late said:


> Working from home is no fun, time for a new shroud!
> View attachment 15850234
> View attachment 15850226


That looks fantastic. Where's the shroud from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

jpisare said:


> looks


Got the shroud on e/bay, it's bronze .diving armor they do carved ones , this is the plain version.


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

SBBN033 with a Pepsi insert...good or bad idea? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Ajmercado said:


> SBBN033 with a Pepsi insert...good or bad idea?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bad juju . That's like budget tyres on a Ferrari


----------



## r00ski (Oct 7, 2018)

The only watch that survived a recent purge.
Everything else was sacrificed, but what's a WIS without a beater, amiright?


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Ajmercado said:


> SBBN033 with a Pepsi insert...good or bad idea?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Judge for yourself.
This is my SBBN043 (blue dial.) The insert is just laid on for the pic. I'd ordered it for another project that fizzled, but does appear to be the perfect fit on the tuna. I'm liking it, and may do it for real. Whadda y'all think?


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Ferretnose said:


> View attachment 15852487
> 
> 
> Judge for yourself.
> This is my SBBN043 (blue dial.) The insert is just laid on for the pic. I'd ordered it for another project that fizzled, but does appear to be the perfect fit on the tuna. I'm liking it, and may do it for real. Whadda y'all think?


Hey, you do you man.. I think this looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

kokoro said:


> Bad juju . That's like budget tyres on a Ferrari


_Sigh_

I am too indecisive! I think it looks good but would also kinda miss the steel look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Ferretnose said:


> View attachment 15852487
> 
> 
> Judge for yourself.
> This is my SBBN043 (blue dial.) The insert is just laid on for the pic. I'd ordered it for another project that fizzled, but does appear to be the perfect fit on the tuna. I'm liking it, and may do it for real. Whadda y'all think?


I think this looks pretty good!

I love my 033 but sometimes I feel like the all steel look can be too monochrome and boring for me. Don't get me wrong it's beautiful, but I feel like I tend to gravitate towards at least some color.

I have an SKX009 Pepsi and visually I love it. I feel like it goes with anything even though it has color (just my opinion). And it's just fun.

So why not just wear the 009? As much as I love the SKX I don't love the movement. I've even upgraded it to a 6r15 and it keeps ok time but the thought of having to reset it about every week kinda bugs my OCD. I wish it has the tuna's robust quartz. In fact I did a deep dive and there used to be a line of SKX's (not called that at the time) that had the 7c43 movement. Almost perfection! But now they are harder to find and definitely would be a pain to repair or source parts from. Not nearly all the mod parts available like it is for more modern seikos. So that kinda turns me off.

Alas we arrive at my OCD's conclusion: why not pop on a Pepsi insert into my 033? The ultimate grab and go Pepsi diver my heart desires...or so I think at the moment lol.

I guess if I carefully remove the steel insert I can always switch back later.

I can't find many people who have done this before or in general swapped inserts. So I'm curious what others think.

I did find a picture of someone who did this sort of thing though. I think it looks pretty good.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Keep it real steel lol.


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

I also have an SBBN033, which I chose specifically for the steel insert (and the bright polished shroud.) So, Ajmercado, I know where you're coming from. With my 043, I fear any attempt to pry out the ceramic insert would leave nothing but a handful of sharp splinters. 
Ideally, I'd buy a spare bezel, fit the pepsi, and keep the original, original. Then there'd be a quick way to get back to stock. So, can anyone recommend a good source for genuine Seiko parts? Thanks!


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Ferretnose said:


> I also have an SBBN033, which I chose specifically for the steel insert (and the bright polished shroud.) So, Ajmercado, I know where you're coming from. With my 043, I fear any attempt to pry out the ceramic insert would leave nothing but a handful of sharp splinters.
> Ideally, I'd buy a spare bezel, fit the pepsi, and keep the original, original. Then there'd be a quick way to get back to stock. So, can anyone recommend a good source for genuine Seiko parts? Thanks!


I've thought of this as well! That would be the easiest and best of both worlds scenario (but not the cheapest LOL).

I've tried to find the bezel itself but have only seen it sold as a complete assembly with steel insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Ninja


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

Ferretnose said:


> View attachment 15852487
> 
> 
> Judge for yourself.
> This is my SBBN043 (blue dial.) The insert is just laid on for the pic. I'd ordered it for another project that fizzled, but does appear to be the perfect fit on the tuna. I'm liking it, and may do it for real. Whadda y'all think?


Looks good and can be reversed so why not?


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

Red strap and bronze shroud, did I choose the Sbbn035 for its stealthy look?


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

SBBN035 with the SBBN037 dial today!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

stygianloon said:


> SBBN035 with the SBBN037 dial today!


Is this the one that was on sale recently.. looks better than the sale pics


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

Ajmercado said:


> I think this looks pretty good!
> 
> I love my 033 but sometimes I feel like the all steel look can be too monochrome and boring for me. Don't get me wrong it's beautiful, but I feel like I tend to gravitate towards at least some color.
> 
> ...


I would love a Pepsi Tuna, with a blue face. But for me, it would have to have the hands & dial of the SBBN015.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Tuna playing in the rain this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

ecruz said:


> I would love a Pepsi Tuna, with a blue face. But for me, it would have to have the hands & dial of the SBBN015.


Yeah I totally agree. I love the old style hands. I made some quick and dirty mock up pics of what my 033 would look like with a Pepsi insert. I like it but I don't think I like it as much as Pepsi SKX mod with padi blue dial :'(

Guess I am just creating a fantasy watch in my head!

All watches have their own unique looks and now I'm thinking trying to change the 033 to something it's not may make me just desire to have it stock again. And just enjoy my Pepsi SKX separately!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Is this the one that was on sale recently.. looks better than the sale pics


Yes Sir...I purchased it from WeirdGuy, AKA Austin. I couldn't be happier, and the blue dial really works with the black case in a very understated sort of way!

It looks better in person, and is right at home with my other Tunas watches!

Vr

Matt


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Happy snap between sets!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Been a minute since I've had the rose gold components on the 037.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warriaga (Feb 23, 2020)

SSingh1975 said:


> Still in honeymoon but really appreciating quartz! Haven't taken mine off since I bought it 2 weeks ago. So far, watch has handled showers, gym sessions, street runs and desk diving without a single beat. And dead on accuracy. This has definitely made my Breitling just a "show watch" now.
> 
> Driving to Vegas tomorrow so might just take this instead of my superocean.
> View attachment 15688806


Exactly. Best watch by Seiko in a long time. The Darth Tuna s23631 is another beast. Enjoy!


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## j111dja (Mar 9, 2006)

I love my Tuna's.


----------



## steellll (Mar 31, 2010)

Sold my SBBN033 a few month back / loved that watch but a few things I would have changed 1) brushed shroud vs. polished 2) black bezel inset vs. steel. So really what I wanted was a SBBN031 except I don't like tunas on steel bracelets. Wasn't really looking to buy a new watch but a few weeks back on the sales forum I see a 031 on a 033 rubber strap (also included an extra new 033 strap) the price reflected it not having the original bracelet (that I had no use for) came with all the original boxes and paperwork. 
So I got my dream watch at a great price / almost like fate brought us together.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

j111dja said:


> I love my Tuna's.


What a lovely picture. For my curiosity, what are the model numbers?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Nite shot of GoldenET >>>


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

steellll said:


> Sold my SBBN033 a few month back / loved that watch but a few things I would have changed 1) brushed shroud vs. polished 2) black bezel inset vs. steel. So really what I wanted was a SBBN031 except I don't like tunas on steel bracelets. Wasn't really looking to buy a new watch but a few weeks back on the sales forum I see a 031 on a 033 rubber strap (also included an extra new 033 strap) the price reflected it not having the original bracelet (that I had no use for) came with all the original boxes and paperwork.
> So I got my dream watch at a great price / almost like fate brought us together.
> View attachment 15855599


Looks Good! I prefer my 031 on rubber too!


----------



## j111dja (Mar 9, 2006)

reluctantsnowman said:


> What a lovely picture. For my curiosity, what are the model numbers?


Thanks.

All are 1979 to 1981 year 7549-7010's. The professional denoted dial is the Japanese home market model with Kanji.









This photo has the added blue Tuna. The SBBN037.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Taking the kids to school earlier!


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

j111dja said:


> All are 1979 to 1981 year 7549-7010's. The professional denoted dial is the Japanese home market model with Kanji.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome collection there. Well done!

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

First time I have been in a restaurant in over a year, and I hear a lady shout my name! Bumped into one of my former bosses, and apparently her and her family have moved to be about 4 miles from my house! Great way to break up the day!


----------



## j111dja (Mar 9, 2006)

Condor97 said:


> Awesome collection there. Well done!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

This SBDX011 was manufactured in Oct 2013. It is the only watch in my collection that was purchased direct from Japan. I acquired it Jan 2019, and have loved Emperor Tunas ever since


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

1978 sq Golden Tuna


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

j111dja said:


> I love my Tuna's.


That's a great set you have there.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

This


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## LCCHOU (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Tunatastic Sunday fellow Seiko brothers!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The SBDX016 was the limited (700 pcs) version of Seiko's 50th Anniversary of the diver watch. This was released in 2015 along with the SBDX014. I was lucky enough to acquire this one from Timless Luxury Watches in Sep 2019. The brown dial and strap provides a unique addition to the collection. >>>
























Brown / Black Comparison


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SBBN035 on Erika's


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCCHOU (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Boss1 (Mar 11, 2021)

'Econo' Tuna


----------



## Vicbitter (Mar 11, 2021)

Boss1 said:


> 'Econo' Tuna
> 
> View attachment 15863019


Could I bother you to provide the websites with these mods?
I have the sne451k and would love to mod it like this. Cheers.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Vicbitter said:


> Could I bother you to provide the websites with these mods?
> I have the sne451k and would love to mod it like this. Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Custom shrouds:






Product List // yobokies (poweredBy isCMS)







theyobokies.com





Bracelet:








22mm Super-O Boyer Watch Band Straight End, Brushed 316L Stainless Steel 20mm Buckle End


Simply upgrade your watch by changing watch strap. Straight End watch Watch Bands by MiLTAT. 316L stainless steel Super-O Boyer with a straight solid end piece, ideal for typical lug watches with various lug-width: 22mm. This item includes generic Seiko Dia. 2.5mm spring bars.




www.strapcode.com





There you go


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Who knew TUNA went so well with Jimmie Dean?


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Back on my wrist with all new gaskets and a new crystal; ready for summer


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Back on the Darth after some time with the G-shocks.


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> The SBDX016 was the limited (700 pcs) version of Seiko's 50th Anniversary of the diver watch. This was released in 2015 along with the SBDX014. I was lucky enough to acquire this one from Timless Luxury Watches in Sep 2019. The brown dial and strap provides a unique addition to the collection. >>>
> View attachment 15861128
> 
> View attachment 15861129
> ...


These 2 are stunning ! Please post some wrist shots, we want to see more!


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

kwcross said:


> Back on my wrist with all new gaskets and a new crystal; ready for summer
> 
> View attachment 15863449
> 
> ...


Is that a new hardlex or saphire?
I could find online saphire with blue AR or without AR but not green AR or clear AR which would be better for my taste ...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

choco.late said:


> These 2 are stunning ! Please post some wrist shots, we want to see more!


Gold Ocean wrist shots as requested


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Darth seemed fitting for today

May the Fourth be with you all!


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

choco.late said:


> View attachment 15863432
> View attachment 15863436
> View attachment 15863432
> View attachment 15863436


Man...that shroud looks freakin' awesome!!!


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

"The Force will be with you. Always." ~ Obi-Wan Kenobi

Happy May the Fourth to all my fellow Star Wars fans!


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Pretty beautiful day out!


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*DARTH!







*


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

choco.late said:


> View attachment 15863432
> View attachment 15863436
> View attachment 15863432
> View attachment 15863436


That shroud looks great! Did you do the finish yourself?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

May the fourth be with you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

reluctantsnowman said:


> May the fourth be with you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the strap. Where did you get it? I'd like to pair my Darth Tuna with one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Ottovonn said:


> Love the strap. Where did you get it? I'd like to pair my Darth Tuna with one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the tattoo rubber from Uncle Seiko. Djpharoah made a video too - 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

reluctantsnowman said:


> That's the tattoo rubber from Uncle Seiko. Djpharoah made a video too -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll look into it.


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

reluctantsnowman said:


> That's the tattoo rubber from Uncle Seiko. Djpharoah made a video too -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick strap! I have the regular version. Was wondering if having that pattern traps any dirt or grime?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Ajmercado said:


> Sick strap! I have the regular version. Was wondering if having that pattern traps any dirt or grime?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's exactly like the regular one, except cooler. Also comes with a black buckle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

choco.late said:


> Is that a new hardlex or saphire?
> I could find online saphire with blue AR or without AR but not green AR or clear AR which would be better for my taste ...


It is a Hardlex from Klein Vintage watch - basically a reproduction of the original.


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Man I wish they didn't discontinue the SD Tuna. I had a 009 back in the day and during my flipping phase I let it go. Would really like to get one back in the collection.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

On an olive drab rubber strap on this Tuna Tuesday.


----------



## LCCHOU (Apr 16, 2021)

My tuna gets +13 to +15 sec/day when I put It in face-up position.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

LCCHOU said:


> View attachment 15864780
> 
> My tuna gets +13 to +15 sec/day when I put It in face-up position.


Thats a hard to swallow concidering the price... borderdeline within specs though


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

wovivi01 said:


> That shroud looks great! Did you do the finish yourself?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes the bronze shroud was exposed to salty water then to vinegar vapor then wiped and lightly brushed, i repeated several times
Until it looked the way it is now.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

SBBN017 on MN-strap by Erika.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Ajmercado said:


> Sick strap! I have the regular version. Was wondering if having that pattern traps any dirt or grime?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry missed your question earlier. It hasnt gotten any dirt or grime in mine yet.. @djpharoah - you had it longer than me.. Any dirt or grime?


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> Gold Ocean wrist shots as requested
> View attachment 15863757
> View attachment 15863760
> 
> ...


Omg what a magnificent piece! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Sorry missed your question earlier. It hasnt gotten any dirt or grime in mine yet.. @djpharoah - you had it longer than me.. Any dirt or grime?


I have... my darth gets regular use in grimey work and I usually dont change straps for it when that happens unless its got a tan nato or something that will stain up.
It wasnt annoying considering what I was doing and it was easy to clean. It really just depends on what you're doing with it and how you wear it. Either way its not hard to clean.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

nolte said:


> I have... my darth gets regular use in grimey work and I usually dont change straps for it when that happens unless its got a tan nato or something that will stain up.
> It wasnt annoying considering what I was doing and it was easy to clean. It really just depends on what you're doing with it and how you wear it. Either way its not hard to clean.


Thank you. I rarely do grimey work, or even work lol. I think the question was more towards the Uncle Seiko Tattoo rubber strap, since it has these cool looking grooves on the strap


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Thank you. I rarely do grimey work, or even work lol. I think the question was more towards the Uncle Seiko Tattoo rubber strap, since it has these cool looking grooves on the strap


I understand, and that's what I was referring to. I've gotten that strap dirty.
It's not bad. If you're working with it then you wont be surprised and it'll clean off. I don't think anyone wearing the strap will regret buying one based on the concern being raised.

I don't think it's an issue with dirt like some straps are with lint etc, and again it's easy to clean.

EDIT: I think eventually if you wear it all the time working with it that you may scrape some of the ridges off... but prolly not soon with 'normal' use.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

nolte said:


> I understand, and that's what I was referring to. I've gotten that strap dirty.
> It's not bad. If you're working with it then you wont be surprised and it'll clean off. I don't think anyone wearing the strap will regret buying one based on the concern being raised.
> 
> I don't think it's an issue with dirt like some straps are with lint etc, and again it's easy to clean.
> ...


Got it.. wonderful.. Ill be honest with you.. The reasons you are stating are MORE reasons to buy this strap. Its soo comfortable on the darth


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

@reluctantsnowman ; @nolte ; thanks for the replies guys! Good to hear.

Yeah I was just wondering because I thought maybe that raised pattern might trap dust or dirt which is fine as long as it easily cleans off! Some straps are total lint magnets _cough cough_ Seiko OEM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Sorry missed your question earlier. It hasnt gotten any dirt or grime in mine yet.. @djpharoah - you had it longer than me.. Any dirt or grime?


No dirt. It's not that fine detailed to trap dirt from daily use.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Ajmercado said:


> @reluctantsnowman ; @nolte ; thanks for the replies guys! Good to hear.
> 
> Yeah I was just wondering because I thought maybe that raised pattern might trap dust or dirt which is fine as long as it easily cleans off! Some straps are total lint magnets _cough cough_ Seiko OEM
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No dirt in mine, it's a fantastic strap


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Do those straps work well with fat springbars?


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

vsh said:


> Do those straps work well with fat springbars?


It sure does

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

James Bond for the evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBDX014 Golden Emperor Tuna >>>















*


----------



## LCCHOU (Apr 16, 2021)

Rikimaru said:


> Thats a hard to swallow concidering the price... borderdeline within specs though


I know right?
Fortunately I purchased it with 25% discount, so I'm ok with that .


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Thursday Morning!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

SBBN015 with upgrade to domed sapphire crystal


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Snow is finally beginning to melt


----------



## swsc (Jan 8, 2014)

Beautiful watch. I love the ceramic bezel black color. 👍


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

LCCHOU said:


> View attachment 15864780
> 
> My tuna gets +13 to +15 sec/day when I put It in face-up position.


Oh man...forget about price...I am a former artilleryman, among other things, and I am pretty obsessive compulsive about my watches' accuracy...I couldn't deal with one running so fast. However, that is just me, and if you enjoy that stunner, that's all that matters my friend!!!

I have actually been cheating on my Tunas with this Turtle the last two days. It was gaining +15-17 seconds per day...I took it to the local watchmaker...he kept it for a week, charged me $75, gave it back, and it has been running beautifully ever since. He did a few things, but I was only able to catch that he replaced the
mainspring and regulated it. Over the last 34 hours it has been -2 seconds.

Vr

Matt


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Seikonut1967 said:


> SBBN015 with upgrade to domed sapphire crystal
> View attachment 15867614


The original tuna can successor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

stygianloon said:


> Oh man...forget about price...I am a former artilleryman, among other things, and I am pretty obsessive compulsive about my watches' accuracy...I couldn't deal with one running so fast. However, that is just me, and if you enjoy that stunner, that's all that matters my friend!!!
> 
> I have actually been cheating on my Tunas with this Turtle the last two days. It was gaining +15-17 seconds per day...I took it to the local watchmaker...he kept it for a week, charged me $75, gave it back, and it has been running beautifully ever since. He did a few things, but I was only able to catch that he replaced the
> mainspring and regulated it. Over the last 34 hours it has been -2 seconds.
> ...


Like a mope I look at the pic first and went, thats not a tuna.. and then I read your note... Lovely watch


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Last of my TUNAs


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

DaleEArnold said:


> Last of my TUNAs


Wow that grandfather Tuna!!! Do you have any close-ups of it? How long have you had it?


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Like a mope I look at the pic first and went, thats not a tuna.. and then I read your note... Lovely watch


Thanks Snowman...it is the perfect beater in my eyes, and that NATO strap is great!

BTW...who knew Tuna went so well with cider?

Vr

Matt


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Goldie today! I grabbed......and I went


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Decided to grab this from hibernation today.

SBDC021 Fieldmaster Golgo 13 on Artem Sailcloth 

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

I have been sent on a Mother's Day MacDonalds run!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Macdonald's Run - Check

Mother's Day Gifts/Cards Given - Check

Cleaned Kitchen - Check

Enjoying Blue Horse Kona and Tuna - In Progress









Kids Flag Football - Pending


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Had a good dinner with mom this afternoon.... she's 86!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

This is gonna be my last tuna for a whole while

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

I made this last night for my wife, who is newly pregnant with our 7th yesterday. She got the cow fillet on the right, and I got the Buffalo steak on the left! The kids got their favorite...pizza!


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

015


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

stygianloon said:


> View attachment 15874458
> 
> 
> I made this last night for my wife, who is newly pregnant with our 7th yesterday. She got the cow fillet on the right, and I got the Buffalo steak on the left! The kids got their favorite...pizza!
> View attachment 15874459


7th??? Have you figured out what's causing that?


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

reluctantsnowman said:


> This is gonna be my last tuna for a whole while
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah right haha


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Certified G said:


> 7th??? Have you figured out what's causing that?


I am reading up on it!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

In the meantime....


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Mid-day Change up!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

night time drive










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncx (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Yesterday evening - SD Tuna









I figured I should get some gas after dropping the kids at school...4 out of 5 gas stations had zero fuel by 8:45 am! Ninja Bluna Tuna!









And for you alien fans...no this wasn't four Unidentified Aerial Phenomena (UAP)...it's just three Tuna and a Turtle strewn across a chest of drawers!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Hump Day!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

While I'm snapping pix......SLA041 contrasted with the SRP453 >>>


----------



## Kauf2947 (Mar 30, 2013)

Seiko Digi-Tuna Solar Lowercase

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Back in the tuna game....


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Arvo coffee at home with the 017 ️  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

These pics are awesome! My favorite thread on the Seiko forum for sure.

Q: For those of you with 1000m Tunas, is it a PITA to send your watch off for a battery change every five years? Do any of you guys do the change yourself? I'm tempted to get one but am not sure about having to fool with that. Thanks!


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

My one and only Tuna


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Saturday with the Grandaddy....


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Certified G said:


>


Kitty would like some Tuna please!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Recently received the Uncle Seiko tattoo strap and think it's neat but I fear I chose the wrong size for my Darth Tuna lol










It's the short strap version and I think it's a little too small compared to the watch head. I shoulda got the long.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

James142 said:


> These pics are awesome! My favorite thread on the Seiko forum for sure.
> 
> Q: For those of you with 1000m Tunas, is it a PITA to send your watch off for a battery change every five years? Do any of you guys do the change yourself? I'm tempted to get one but am not sure about having to fool with that. Thanks!


I have done it 5 times on three different original Golden Tunas. Once the shroud and bezel is removed, I used a good case back tool to remove the crystal retainer ring. The most difficult part was removing the crystal...a small good suction cup worked -while the stem was pulled. It's risky to try to pry the crystal out. Drop the chapter ring out, and the stem release button is near the 2 position. With the stem out, the movement will drop out. A movement holder is best to use while removing the battery. DONT LOOSE THE TINY BATTERY SCREW!

Piece of cake


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Archangel FX said:


> I have done it 5 times on three different original Golden Tunas. Once the shroud and bezel is removed, I used a good case back tool to remove the crystal retainer ring. The most difficult part was removing the crystal...a small good suction cup worked -while the stem was pulled. It's risky to try to pry the crystal out. Drop the chapter ring out, and the stem release button is near the 2 position. With the stem out, the movement will drop out. A movement holder is best to use while removing the battery. DONT LOOSE THE TINY BATTERY SCREW!
> 
> Piece of cake


Wow, and I thought it would be hard


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Archangel FX said:


> I have done it 5 times on three different original Golden Tunas. Once the shroud and bezel is removed, I used a good case back tool to remove the crystal retainer ring. The most difficult part was removing the crystal...a small good suction cup worked -while the stem was pulled. It's risky to try to pry the crystal out. Drop the chapter ring out, and the stem release button is near the 2 position. With the stem out, the movement will drop out. A movement holder is best to use while removing the battery. DONT LOOSE THE TINY BATTERY SCREW!
> 
> Piece of cake


With my butterfingers I'm bound to destroy my watch. I really do have to get my Darth Tuna's battery replaced. The etching on the case back indicates it should've been replaced late 2019. I've had mine since 2013, I think.

The battery is still going strong without any low battery indicator. That goes to show that Seiko tends to be on the conservative side with the battery for some of their watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

James142 said:


> These pics are awesome! My favorite thread on the Seiko forum for sure.
> 
> Q: For those of you with 1000m Tunas, is it a PITA to send your watch off for a battery change every five years? Do any of you guys do the change yourself? I'm tempted to get one but am not sure about having to fool with that. Thanks!


I use this tool to open the Tunas 1000m, to remove the crystal, a suction cup and a movement support for the replacement of the battery.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

mms said:


> I use this tool to open the Tunas 1000m, to remove the crystal, a suction cup and a movement support for the replacement of the battery.
> View attachment 15886305
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic pictorial!!!!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

mms said:


> I use this tool to open the Tunas 1000m, to remove the crystal, a suction cup and a movement support for the replacement of the battery.
> View attachment 15886305
> 
> 
> ...


That's amazing that you guys can service your Tunas. It looks doable actually. Do you also ensure that it's water resistant by changing the gaskets?


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Yeah it' thicc


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

has anybody tried to make a shroud with 3D printer?
That would be cool ....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Again today....


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

The Golden sq 78 for me tonight 🥰😍🤩🤩


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Getting the day started right!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

031 today!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Lepdiggums said:


> The Golden sq 78 for me tonight 🥰😍🤩🤩
> View attachment 15888840


Very,very nice..............


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## ChubbyPan (Jun 9, 2017)

Super excited to receive my newly purchased Seiko Tuna Grail from a member here, thank you WUS and the seller. Makes me wonder if i should.sell my other Tunas now i have this one


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

ChubbyPan said:


> Super excited to receive my newly purchased Seiko Tuna Grail from a member here, thank you WUS and the seller. Makes me wonder if i should.sell my other Tunas now i have this one
> 
> View attachment 15890354


Congrats! It's a beautiful beastie!

Vr

Matt


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Enjoying some Blue Mountain Coffee!


----------



## ChubbyPan (Jun 9, 2017)

stygianloon said:


> Congrats! It's a beautiful beastie!
> 
> Vr
> 
> Matt


Thank you and i see you have one also  they are such mesmerising watches.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The National Weather Service says there could be flooding......ready!


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Ninja Bluna Tuna today!


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

Back in Black


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

The world will never be the same for me... As today an important person for me and a lot of people passed away. And even though he is now gone, his teachings through his work were and will always be part of my life.
Rest in piece Miura-san. A man is never truly dead if he is not forgotten. Thank you for all the times I felt down and beaten by life, only to remember that you thought me that, yes it's not fair, yes you feel the anger and shame. But keep going, struggle and fight back, rage against, persevere. Life will fight, so fight back and keep on, keeping on. Cherish the people you have, even when life takes them away from you.
And yes... You were the best.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Honeymoon phase.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

Baby tuna srp655. I love this one.
So confortable, specially for its weight and size.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

new screws, brushed silver for a little different feel on the sbbn035.
I got these from Andy Stockley .


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Building towers of toys with one of my sons!


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

We had a break in the rain. >>>. Still 011.....Happy Friday!


----------



## ben265 (Feb 28, 2008)

It seems we had the same idea 
Here with the 014









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Anybody know of a decent condition 
SBBN 015 or 017 for sale in Australia?
Would love to add one to the collection next to my O31 and my modern solar Tunas. 
thanks all. 
so loving wandering through this thread seeing everyone’s Photos.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Tuna holic said:


> Anybody know of a decent condition
> SBBN 015 or 017 for sale in Australia?
> Would love to add one to the collection next to my O31 and my modern solar Tunas.
> thanks all.
> so loving wandering through this thread seeing everyone's Photos.


Watchpatrol.net is a great resource to set alerts on but don't know if you can specify country.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Vintage Goldie today>>>


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

My 7549-7010, again


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Goldie makes ET look like a chunker


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Little bit of exercise this evening!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

016 this evening!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Tuesday Morning! ....014 today >>>


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## LCCHOU (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

LCCHOU said:


> View attachment 15903883
> View attachment 15903885


Man, this is a sweet piece! Congrats! Whats ur wrist size?


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

stygianloon said:


> View attachment 15903584


Need more lume lol


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

kokoro said:


> Need more lume lol


Yeah Baby!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

An hour of aerobic combined with anaerobic exercise in my 95 degree garage is no joke! I loved it!










Fed, showered, clean shaven, and feeling less like an animal...which is good since I am picking up the kids from school! Ninja Bluna Tuna!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden Emperor>>>


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCCHOU (Apr 16, 2021)

Rikimaru said:


> Man, this is a sweet piece! Congrats! Whats ur wrist size?


It's about 17cm.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

The Solar Casio Pathfinder receives a ping from the Atomic Clock each day in order to ensure it stays perfectly synchronized with the nuke time.

I am happy to report that my SD Tuna is just over a second fast for the last nine days.


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

I traditionally wear and prefer 36-40mm watches but this one completely surprised me. Any other small wristed (<7") friends wear it?!


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Just got a SBBN031 and love it.

Anyone tried an Erika's Originals strap on it? Want to check how it fits before I commit as they aren't cheap 

Or an equivalent if available in the U.K.

Thanks all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Pegasus said:


> Just got a SBBN031 and love it.
> 
> Anyone tried an Erika's Originals strap on it? Want to check how it fits before I commit as they aren't cheap
> 
> ...


No worries there, just go for it. Erika&tunas are a perfect match.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Pegasus said:


> Just got a SBBN031 and love it.
> 
> Anyone tried an Erika's Originals strap on it? Want to check how it fits before I commit as they aren't cheap
> 
> ...


I wear my Tuna on an EO, super comfortable

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures guys 

Does the Erika's have to be a snug fit or can it be worn slightly looser?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Finally the wait is over.. patience is a virtue, and this one took a long time. I was finally able to get one of my all-time favorite Tunas!!!!
A (NOS full set ?) Seiko Italian Panda ? Tuna at a great deal! They were only released in Italy from 1998 to early 1999. Pictures do not do it justice, the dial contrast and depth is simply amazing, and of course the integrated bracelet a work of art. The lume also challenges some of my upper tier Seiko's and Omegas even at Circa 1998.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Wow that's beyond cool. Congrats on the pickup!!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

jpisare said:


> Wow that's beyond cool. Congrats on the pickup!!


Thank you kindly 🙏🏽! It was definitely worth the wait.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

014 for Friday!


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

simonp67 said:


> I wear my Tuna on an EO, super comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it fit through with the Seiko fat spring bars?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Pegasus said:


> Thanks for the pictures guys
> 
> Does the Erika's have to be a snug fit or can it be worn slightly looser?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whatever you prefer...The beauty of it is on the fly adjustability.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Pegasus said:


> Does it fit through with the Seiko fat spring bars?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it does

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

simonp67 said:


> Yes it does
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Many thanks, ordered one 

Do these watches need servicing? I have the SBBN031 and just wondering if Quartz are serviceable and what that entails?

It's an August 2020 model so loads of time yet, just wondering as I'm new to the Tuna line.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Pegasus said:


> Many thanks, ordered one
> 
> Do these watches need servicing? I have the SBBN031 and just wondering if Quartz are serviceable and what that entails?
> 
> ...


For as far as i know, it's a one in 5 year battery change (mine is coming up in a year or 2 i think), and at the Seiko service center i'll ask for a gasket check. Servicing intervals on a quartz movement are a lot longer because that's a 1hz tick vs a 3 to 4 hz tick with much more moving parts in an automatic. The wear in a quartz movement therefore is much less than in an automatic.

As for the MN strap, i prefer the Erica's originals vintage, it's a bit softer, and i wear it a little tight, so the watch doesn't flop around, but the flexibility is good enough to wear the whole day without any adjustments.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank you, great info 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

017 today...









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Butterfly "Tuna"


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

SBBN 043


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

It's Mudbug Madness here in Shreveport La. so we're mixing some Tuna with Crawfish today


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Does anyone have their Tuna on a Zuludiver Isofrane?

Just wondering about clearance between the spring-bar and case?

Many thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

It's a Golden Sunday!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SLA041 for today


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

My 2 Tunas and their little brother.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Pegasus said:


> Does anyone have their Tuna on a Zuludiver Isofrane?
> 
> Just wondering about clearance between the spring-bar and case?
> 
> ...


I have ISO-style from Borealis and Toxicnatos/UTE and while snug they fit just fine. Have to assume Isofrane fit the same way.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Darth


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Pegasus said:


> Does anyone have their Tuna on a Zuludiver Isofrane?
> 
> Just wondering about clearance between the spring-bar and case?
> 
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

I just found a NOS sbbn027 for a great price. 
based on the pictures I saw online I did not think I would love the bumblebee but seing it in the store it quicky became obvious this was the way to go.
Highly recommend checking it in person.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

simonp67 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is that the official Isofrane? Does it fit the fat spring bars?

Looks great 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

Hey up guys, selling my 015 NOS if any one is interested let me know in no rush to sell, it's been on my wrist once to take some photos so it's still got all the sticker's on box papers it's just not getting used ☹, it's hard to find one with all stickers still on new there's a little video on YouTube under matt83 if you want to take look thanks Matt.


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

View attachment 15913357


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

choco.late said:


> I just found a NOS sbbn027 for a great price.
> based on the pictures I saw online I did not think I would love the bumblebee but seing it in the store it quicky became obvious this was the way to go.
> Highly recommend checking it in person.
> View attachment 15913245


NICE!!


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Pegasus said:


> Is that the official Isofrane? Does it fit the fat spring bars?
> 
> Looks great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes and yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Tuna Tuesday!


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

I just noticed that the new version of the Tunas (both the sbbn047/s23631 1000m and the s23629 300m steel version) no longer have the words "Made In Japan" on the caseback. Instead, they merely say "Japan." I recall reading, long ago, that Seiko models that had "Made In Japan" on the caseback were actually manufactured in Japan, and those with merely "Japan" might be manufactured in other countries using a mixture of Japan-made components and components from other origins, and actually assembled in a country other than Japan. 

Does anyone know if the change on these new Tunas from "Made in Japan" to "Japan" means anything about the country where these are manufactured? In other words, do we know if these are still made in Japan, or merely assembled somewhere outside of Japan using a mixture of japan-made components?


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Mid-day change up after my shower! Did someone say Baby Tuna?


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Peterlocal22 (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi, love looking and drooling at all the watches posted. Wondering if anyone know the production datesfor the Seiko Emporer Tuna Rose SBDX014?


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

SBBN051 - 35th Anniversary "1000m Quartz 1986 "
297,000 yen / will cost around US$2.850,00
Limited quantity of 1,200
Back lid with serial number
Scheduled to be released on July 9, 2021


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

View attachment 15920264


----------



## Rekkr (Sep 1, 2020)

These watches are beasts!


----------



## Peterlocal22 (Jun 3, 2021)

Has anyone got a picture of the Emporer Tuna with a gold strap or would this look wierd since the color of the watch is rose gold and black?


----------



## Peterlocal22 (Jun 3, 2021)

mms said:


> View attachment 15920264


the link did not work?


----------



## bto10 (Oct 19, 2018)

mattmartin said:


> View attachment 15910102


Wow, looks great. How big is your wrist if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Ninja Bluna Tuna today!


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Fresh off the USPS truck 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Unfortunately I am stuck inside at my desk for most of the day!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Finally outside! A strap that I purchased for the Ninja Bluna Tuna arrived, so I swapped straps out threw it in the wrist, and went outside. I think it compliments this unique mod well!


----------



## josherau (Dec 15, 2020)

romeo-1 said:


> Ok...we have an "Official" Sumo thread so i think we need an "Official" Tuna thread. Let's get all of the Tunas (past and present) together in one thread for our viewing pleasure. Her is my quick and dirty pic taken a few minutes ago. Let's see them all!


Beautiful piece


----------



## Glengooligan (Mar 11, 2015)

Just bought a used Darth Tuna. It needs a new battery, bezel spring and gasket. I'm going to the Seiko service center here in Korea next week to see if they can service it. In the past when I went there to ask about a service for my MM300 they said they'd have to send it to Japan and quoted me well over 700 bucks. I ended up just flying to Japan and having it serviced there myself for half the price. Long story short, I'm hoping they'll be able to service the watch here and not charge me an arm and a leg. But failing that, my backup plan is to acquire the parts and have it done by a local independant watchmaker. Does anyone know where to source them? Thanks~

Sent from my SM-N976N using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## singkarak105 (Apr 29, 2021)

i love tuna series


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Sq 78 🥰


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

have to share this with you


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Luftwaffel said:


> have to share this with you
> 
> View attachment 15927676


Excellent pic and pair you have there!

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soeda (Jun 7, 2021)

Grandfather Tuna SBDX005


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Luftwaffel said:


> have to share this with you
> 
> View attachment 15927676


That is a perfect combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Phoenixboy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is my favorite tuna so far. Please tell more. Model? Stock shroud? Aftermarket strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

My Tuna of choice for traveling with this trip>>>


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Three weeks and two days...under four seconds fast...I will take it!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Archangel FX said:


> My Tuna of choice for traveling with this trip>>>
> View attachment 15931234


Why take just one? Traveling light?

Vr

Matt


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

stygianloon said:


> Why take just one? Traveling light?
> 
> Vr
> 
> Matt


Not exactly traveling light 😐, but trying to keep it to a manageable quantity!! I was able to hold it to one Emperor and solar in the Tuna category


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Archangel FX said:


> Not exactly traveling light 😐, but trying to keep it to a manageable quantity!! I was able to hold it to one Emperor and solar in the Tuna category
> View attachment 15933549


Thank goodness man! I was worried that you were not well provisioned!

Vr

Matt


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

stygianloon said:


> Thank goodness man! I was worried that you were not well provisioned!
> 
> Vr
> 
> Matt


It's hard to not have "mission" creep when setting aside watches to take! In all fairness to the mission, the little Pepsi is Mrs AFX's, the small Citizen is for my Granddaughter, and the SPB187 is new this trip


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Archangel FX said:


> Not exactly traveling light 😐, but trying to keep it to a manageable quantity!! I was able to hold it to one Emperor and solar in the Tuna category
> View attachment 15933549


Wholly crap, I think my wallet exploded after seeing this awesomeness!!! What a Fantastic collection 🤩🤩👍


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Going with my 1978 sq beauty tonight 🥰🥰


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Lepdiggums said:


> Going with my 1978 sq beauty tonight ??
> View attachment 15936349


You have a fine '78 SQ!!! ...it is that model that uncovered the Seiko "rabbit hole" for me


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Been in the watch box for far too long.


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Golden Tuna in the morning sun 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I bought this on a whim, primarily because the colors match a team I support










Liked it so much I bought this one too


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Archangel FX said:


> You have a fine '78 SQ!!! ...it is that model that uncovered the Seiko "rabbit hole" for me
> View attachment 15936631


It's one very exciting rabbit hole to go down? you have a great looking sq too??


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Hexanaut (Apr 6, 2021)

Phoenixboy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice ? I like the dial. Is this stock or a mod and whats the models number?


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Hexanaut said:


> Very nice  I like the dial. Is this stock or a mod and whats the models number?


Custom built by a friend.
It looks good , and that's all I can tell you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Phoenixboy said:


> Custom built by a friend.
> It looks good , and that's all I can tell you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


C'mon, there must be more you can share about it. 

Kidding aside, its lovely. The indices stand out a lot. Would be very interested to try one without the X.


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Roningrad said:


> C'mon, there must be more you can share about it.
> 
> Kidding aside, its lovely. The indices stand out a lot. Would be very interested to try one without the X.


I will try to find out.
I take little notice of what he uses in his builds, as he knows what I like and I leave it to him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hexanaut (Apr 6, 2021)

Phoenixboy said:


> Custom built by a friend.
> It looks good , and that's all I can tell you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does, it looks great. Maybe a baby tuna to start with or something.


----------



## Seikofy (Oct 28, 2020)

These new 43mm tunas great for small wristed people


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

I sold the ninja tuna , I may get the Darth at some point as I am so pleased with the bumblebee! I guess I prefer the 1000m tuna ! 
that bumblebee is a keeper for sure


----------



## Seikofy (Oct 28, 2020)

choco.late said:


> I sold the ninja tuna , I may get the Darth at some point as I am so pleased with the bumblebee! I guess I prefer the 1000m tuna !
> that bumblebee is a keeper for sure
> View attachment 15940165


Wow never seen it before. Looks so cool


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Emperor Tuna 011 >>>


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Hexanaut (Apr 6, 2021)

Looking at the newest 300m tuna. How long you guys getting from your 300m tuna batteries? I have an Arnie reissue and assume woth no lugs the tuna wears similar or slightly smaller? Anyone got both that could comment? Cheers.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hexanaut said:


> Looking at the newest 300m tuna. How long you guys getting from your 300m tuna batteries? I have an Arnie reissue and assume woth no lugs the tuna wears similar or slightly smaller? Anyone got both that could comment? Cheers.


I've got both and they wear about the same imo, but obviously the lugs are longer on the Arnie.

My Tuna is over 7 years old and I haven't had to change the battery yet. Been a consistent +0.1s/d since I've had it.


----------



## Hexanaut (Apr 6, 2021)

59yukon01 said:


> I've got both and they wear about the same imo, but obviously the lugs are longer on the Arnie.
> 
> My Tuna is over 7 years old and I haven't had to change the battery yet. Been a consistent +0.1s/d since I've had it.


Thanks for replying. That's impressive 7 years on the same battery. Good to know that tuna wears similarly as well. Fancy the new 300m woth black bezel insert. Will keep it on my list. I like the idea of a 1000m but I think it'd be too chunky for me.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Tuna on leather...


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Afternoon change up to the grandfather!


----------



## SamRHughes (Nov 6, 2017)

I was delighted to find out that on an OEM strap (or any strap), the SUN019 is actually wearable.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

SBBN017.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Just before midnight


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Picked up the Golden one today 😍😍 New power supply installed and bezel o-ring. Now it's time for the ashtrays little bit of TLC 🤩🤩👍


----------



## mat76 (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Darth 011 >>>


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Hump Day! >>>


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

solar


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

☹
broke my tuna ceramic shroud
Small shock , i am surprised the thing broke
Apparently very expensive to replace
I am looking for altenative &#8230;
Has this happened to any of you? Have you bought aftermarket shrouds for 1000m quartz ?


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Choco.late, OUCH! Feel your pain. I'd like to find titanium shrouds, both for the 1000m and the 300m. Anyone know of a source? (Believe Seiko used a Ti shroud on the 600m spring drive, but not sure if it would fit, or can still be found.)


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

choco.late said:


> View attachment 15959138


Wow first time seeing someone actually did this...


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Ouch indeed How did that happen?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Thursday duty&#8230;


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

choco.late said:


> View attachment 15959138











Aftermarket Steel Shroud For Seiko Prospex 1000m Quartz Tuna Can Divers


Strictly only compatible with Seiko 1000m Quartz Tuna Can Divers Only. #sbbn013 #sbbn025 #sbbn029 Feel Free to Contact me for any Enquiries on product and models compatibility . 😊



stitchesandbuckles.com


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Anyone have any idea how to clean this? I've noticed it on quite a few Tuna. Seems to get a dirt buildup somewhere.

It looks greasy but I can't get to it, shroud and bezel off I'm guessing?


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Update, managed to get most of it with a bit of cardboard down between the bezel and Crystal.

Wondering if it’s dirt sticking to silicone grease that’s used when tightening down the crystal?

Watch doesn’t go anywhere really, not sure what caused it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

That’s a bit odd is it coming up from under the dial? If so the back will need to come off and you will need to release the crown stem


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Monkeynuts said:


> That's a bit odd is it coming up from under the dial? If so the back will need to come off and you will need to release the crown stem


Definitely on the outside, seems to be around the ring that secures the crystal down, I'm guessing it's silicone grease that is used on the crystal gasket before the locking ring secures it.

Hopefully someone with knowledge of taking these apart can shed some light on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Updated picture after cardboard cleaning.


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

It is very likely just dirt underneath the bezel, building up on the screw down ring on the crystal edge. Gunk builds up there from everyday wear. Domed crystal gives the illusion of it being inside the crystal. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

janzamon said:


> It is very likely just dirt underneath the bezel, building up on the screw down ring on the crystal edge. Gunk builds up there from everyday wear. Domed crystal gives the illusion of it being inside the crystal. Nothing to worry about.


Thank you, that's what I'm now thinking, the crystal shape makes it look inside.

Managed to get a fair bit off so definitely outside.

To get it all it probably needs the shroud and bezel popping off but I won't chance that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SBBN037 + Uncle Seiko Super Oyster.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Pegasus said:


> Updated picture after cardboard cleaning.
> 
> View attachment 15959654


looks good I would leave it like that rather than removing the bezel


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bluna (SBBN043) arrived, and am very pleased with the sapphire upgrade and handset&#8230;..I do have an US Presidents bracelet sized and ready to go, but it's stupid hot here right now, so rubber and works!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Maddog1970 -
Great looking addition to your collection!!! Speaking of stupid hot, down here in Galveston&#8230;. I tried to work in the yard today. 

After shower swap!


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

choco.late said:


> broke my tuna ceramic shroud
> Small shock , i am surprised the thing broke
> Apparently very expensive to replace
> I am looking for altenative &#8230;
> ...


Can't be fixed, I'll offer $100 because it's better than just throwing it away


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

kriiiss said:


> Aftermarket Steel Shroud For Seiko Prospex 1000m Quartz Tuna Can Divers
> 
> 
> Strictly only compatible with Seiko 1000m Quartz Tuna Can Divers Only. #sbbn013 #sbbn025 #sbbn029 Feel Free to Contact me for any Enquiries on product and models compatibility . 😊
> ...


Thanks , I had seen that I will get one although for now hey seem to be out of stock on black
I guess i will see what I can do to the brushed stainless steel to make it black
I am still waiting from seiko for a quote to replace it , but anyway i need a metal version to use when not just desk diving
This incident has made me question my faith in the 1000m tunas, are they really the ultimate pro diving gear or is it good marketing ?
I understand the He-gas diving capacity and 100 bars water resist but fragile ceramic shroud seems an odd choice for a tool that will be used in diving environment : i don't count the numbers of bumps my previius watches have had against gas tanks, dive boats railings et ladders &#8230;
For now I'm back to my marathon tsar but d ndg! Do I miss my bumblebee !


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

i love the Tunas but, like you, have questioned the ceramic components and their brittle characteristics.

can you tell us what happened to cause the fracture?



choco.late said:


> Thanks , I had seen that I will get one although for now hey seem to be out of stock on black
> I guess i will see what I can do to the brushed stainless steel to make it black
> I am still waiting from seiko for a quote to replace it , but anyway i need a metal version to use when not just desk diving
> This incident has made me question my faith in the 1000m tunas, are they really the ultimate pro diving gear or is it good marketing ?
> ...


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

mattmartin said:


> i love the Tunas but, like you, have questioned the ceramic components and their brittle characteristics.
> 
> can you tell us what happened to cause the fracture?


I have bumped it against the side of the wooden kitchen top.
I think either I had a faulty shroud to start with or I hit it at the worst spot at the worst angle because it did not feel like the kind of bump that would damage a watch.
I don't see a lot of broken shroud stories so i think this is probably unlikely to happen to you.


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Ninja today...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bluna on a bluer strap&#8230;..very impressed with the new 300m tuna


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Archangel FX said:


> Thursday duty&#8230;
> View attachment 15959359


Everything about that watch is spot on - Looks fricking ace! Shame it's way out of my price range.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> Bluna (SBBN043) arrived, and am very pleased with the sapphire upgrade and handset&#8230;..I do have an US Presidents bracelet sized and ready to go, but it's stupid hot here right now, so rubber and works!
> 
> View attachment 15959953


That blue looks lush. I could do with one of these!


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

choco.late said:


> I have bumped it against the side of the wooden kitchen top.
> I think either I had a faulty shroud to start with or I hit it at the worst spot at the worst angle because it did not feel like the kind of bump that would damage a watch.
> I don't see a lot of broken shroud stories so i think this is probably unlikely to happen to you.


Wow, that's quite odd. I thought you might have used it as a knuckle duster for someone. A wooden kitchen table top is definitely something beyond expectation that could break that shroud. The tank-like TSAR comes to save the day!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

Footballs on 🙏🥃


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

choco.late said:


> Thanks , I had seen that I will get one although for now hey seem to be out of stock on black
> I guess i will see what I can do to the brushed stainless steel to make it black
> I am still waiting from seiko for a quote to replace it , but anyway i need a metal version to use when not just desk diving
> This incident has made me question my faith in the 1000m tunas, are they really the ultimate pro diving gear or is it good marketing ?
> ...


Man that's a bummer your shroud broke

They're quite expensive to replace. IIRC $600+.

I'm quite surprised it actually cracked., this is the second or third one I've read about over the last 16 years. My old Darth, SBBN011 and Taiwan Tuna, S23611J1 had the same ceramic shroud and I beat them very hard with zero scratches.

Considering the shroud holds the bezel in place, I'm curious if that SS shroud will scratch the DLC coating on your bezel?


Shannon


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

choco.late said:


> ☹
> broke my tuna ceramic shroud
> Small shock , i am surprised the thing broke
> Apparently very expensive to replace
> ...


That totally sucks!!!! Good luck on your hunt for a replacement ??


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

600 sq for the evening 🤩👍


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Phoenixboy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another awesome 300m ??


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Had a visitor this morning!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

New addition to the collection&#8230;SBBN007!!!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Sporting a Baby Tuna today. Size-wise not so baby 🤣


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Day 2 >>>


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> Day 2 >>>
> View attachment 15968973
> View attachment 15968976


Such a cool piece. Sbbn007 just keeps calling me and I keep telling myself that sbbn031 is all I need. Have to stay strong..


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

janzamon said:


> Such a cool piece. Sbbn007 just keeps calling me and I keep telling myself that sbbn031 is all I need. Have to stay strong..


Thank you&#8230;.It is a cool piece! I have wanted to pair it with my Sbbn011&#8230; also from 2007. I really do like 007 handset and dial!


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

My two cents


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Marinemaster 4life!


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

July 1 with the 031 >>>


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## AdamRay41 (Aug 25, 2019)

Ok Tuna pros…
I will selling two of my Seiko’s to find the purchase of a Tuna. I’ve never had one but have been obsessed with them. I’m either going with one of the newer model tunas or the sbbn033. Something about that domed crystal and steel bezel speaks to me. 

So that being said, why are the prices going up on the 033 and 031 models. I feel like last year the 033 could be had for right around 1,000 on Amazon and now it’s north of 1400. What is driving this price? Is it because of the marine master being written on the dial?

Also for newer Tuna owners that had the previous… what’s your comparison on each. What did you like didn’t like.

I know that’s a lot of questions but this will be my most expensive watch purchase to date and I want to get it right.

Thanks!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

AdamRay41 said:


> Ok Tuna pros&#8230;
> I will selling two of my Seiko's to find the purchase of a Tuna. I've never had one but have been obsessed with them. I'm either going with one of the newer model tunas or the sbbn033. Something about that domed crystal and steel bezel speaks to me.
> 
> So that being said, why are the prices going up on the 033 and 031 models. I feel like last year the 033 could be had for right around 1,000 on Amazon and now it's north of 1400. What is driving this price? Is it because of the marine master being written on the dial?
> ...


In the Steel / Domed Tunas you have the SBBN007, 17, and 33 as previous generations. I think Seiko moving up market with their product line has carried the price of the older versions up with the move. The uniqueness of crop circles, Marinemaster lettering, and hand set design, contributes to the increased price. Definitely pick the design that speaks to you!
Interestingly, this 007 is what I just added to my collection this week!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The Nautilis and the Tuna&#8230;


----------



## Dandyu (Dec 19, 2012)

WOW!!
This just in. Perfect alignment and absolutely beautiful. I really like the flat sapphire. I suspect this will push my sbbn007 to the chopping block. Pictured with an old Maratac Zulu.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Tuna Tuesday!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Dandyu said:


> View attachment 15980337
> 
> 
> WOW!!
> This just in. Perfect alignment and absolutely beautiful. I really like the flat sapphire. I suspect this will push my sbbn007 to the chopping block. Pictured with an old Maratac Zulu.


Chop the 007????? &#8230;&#8230; Oh-no!  Actually, how is the new fatter minutes hand as compared to the 007? Without seeing it IRL, I have preferred the thinner old style. I have wanted the 015, but they are kind of hard to find.


----------



## Dandyu (Dec 19, 2012)

Archangel FX said:


> Chop the 007????? &#8230;&#8230; Oh-no!  Actually, how is the new fatter minutes hand as compared to the 007? Without seeing it IRL, I have preferred the thinner old style. I have wanted the 015, but they are kind of hard to find.
> View attachment 15982989


Actually, I too would prefer the thinner hands of the 007, 015, etc., but the fat minute hand isn't quite as obnoxious in person. The crystal on the 045, with the sapphire and underside dome is just amazing! The bezel action is so smooth! The seconds hand hits so perfect! The lume is so blinding!..... all things considered the fat minute hand isn't too bad!?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MARINEMASTER 
SBDX011 from OCT2013>>>*


----------



## Frugalwatcher (Jun 18, 2020)

Archangel FX said:


> *MARINEMASTER
> SBDX011 from OCT2013>>>*
> View attachment 15983855


Sweet Moses! Drooling


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

S23635 has arrived. Stoked. And Seiko still knows how to do lume.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

I posted recently about possible rust/corrosion around bezel and shroud.

Sent off to Seiko, watch is just under a year old, never been in salt water.

This is under the shroud and there is more under the bezel. Apparently it's because the watch isn't dried properly, not sure how I should be drying under the bezel or shroud.

Anyway just thought it was a bit alarming to see.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Seiko are going to take the bezel off and crystal out and clean it.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Playing with the Tunas today


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Pegasus said:


> I posted recently about possible rust/corrosion around bezel and shroud.
> 
> Sent off to Seiko, watch is just under a year old, never been in salt water.
> 
> ...


It almost looks like some kind of a coating is starting to peel off. The "orange peel" look is what is concerning to me. Hopefully it's nothing and just needs a good cleaning.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MARINEMASTER- SBDX016














*


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MARINEMASTER- SBDX014 







*


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

Ferretnose said:


> View attachment 15986408
> View attachment 15986412
> 
> 
> S23635 has arrived. Stoked. And Seiko still knows how to do lume.


how are you liking it? I am actually rather impressed with the one I tried on. Would love to hear folks opinions after having them for a bit


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

wovivi01 said:


> It almost looks like some kind of a coating is starting to peel off. The "orange peel" look is what is concerning to me. Hopefully it's nothing and just needs a good cleaning.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think that is soapy residue stuck behind the shroud.

It's on the inside of the shroud also as they sent me pictures of that.

I should add it was bought pre-owned, barely worn apparently so lesson learnt on my part. But still only just a year old.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Tunatastic Saturday!


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Here's a better pic of the S23635/SBBN051...








One of these days I must get a real camera, or a tripod, or both.
Surprising that:
-The day wheel alternative language is French rather than Kanji. Must be that I bought from an American AD. Suppose I'll have to get another from an Asian AD for the Kanji. Yeah, right.
-The hour and minute hands are black, not brushed. Makes the tips virtually invisible in most lights. No missing the second hand, though.
-On the back it says "Japan" rather than "Made in Japan." So now I suspect that big chunks of the watch weren't MiJ. Anyone know for certain? (And do I_ really_ want to know?)
No surprise how comfortable these "cans" are to wear. I'm enjoying it greatly.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Ferretnose said:


> Here's a better pic of the S23635/SBBN051...
> View attachment 15990112


That is a good looking watch!! Very interesting dial!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Ferretnose said:


> Here's a better pic of the S23635/SBBN051...
> View attachment 15990112
> 
> One of these days I must get a real camera, or a tripod, or both.
> ...


The bezel inlay looks very close to the plastic ones used on certain solar tuna models. Does it feel like plastic or is it just the light in this picture that makes it look that way?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

MadsNilsson said:


> The bezel inlay looks very close to the plastic ones used on certain solar tuna models. Does it feel like plastic or is it just the light in this picture that makes it look that way?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Its not plastic. The bezel in 1000m tunas is made of ceramics  feels decent


----------



## XZACM102 (Oct 4, 2012)

After Arnie, my 2nd tuna joins the collection.


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mmaa (Feb 28, 2018)

The Emperor (SLA042/SBDX038) arrived today. I got a Darth (SBBN025) last year, but eventually got the itch to have the 8L35 movement. So the Darth had to go to make room. I was a little concerned about the increased size, but knew I still had a bit of room on my wrist. This is a big watch, but it's not so big a jump if you're already used to the Darth. I kind of miss the blacked-out look, but I think this rose(ish) gold will grow on me. So far so good.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

#wotd #seiko #tuna - Yellow Butterfly ?


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Tonights choice: The Tunaregano!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sbbn045 on the original Erika's Originals MN strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Sbbn045 on the original Erika's Originals MN strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!

Thanks to the upgraded Sapphire crystal, love how the dial, markers and handset presents itself. Would love to try one of these.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Beautiful watches guy/gals. I have a question and not sure if I’m breaking rules or not but I have a SBBN007 that needs a service/ battery change and I’d also like to upgrade to a sapphire crystal. Just wondering if any of you knowledgeable fellas could suggest someone. PM me if you’re not allowed to make suggestions here on the thread. Don’t want anyone breaking the rules. Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## -CUJO- (Jul 3, 2021)

Lepdiggums said:


> Sq 78 ?
> View attachment 15926481


That's beautiful. Hopefully I can find a clean example someday.


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

-CUJO- said:


> That's beautiful. Hopefully I can find a clean example someday.


Thanks CUJO?? I wish you fantastic luck in your search??


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Roningrad said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Thanks to the upgraded Sapphire crystal, love how the dial, markers and handset presents itself. Would love to try one of these.


Thanks and I agree.
Love the hands and the flat crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## -CUJO- (Jul 3, 2021)

First battery change was in 2019!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Ricoh 700m


----------



## -CUJO- (Jul 3, 2021)

I really like the legibility of the hands on the 025's. Although many prefer the older style, I really like and almost prefer these. It is so easy to read at a glance. The hands/dial kind of remind me of the mechanical 8-day clocks found in the cockpit of older military aircraft.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

-CUJO- said:


> First battery change was in 2019!
> View attachment 16001473


How long did the original battery last?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## -CUJO- (Jul 3, 2021)

I should've included that in the original post. Looking at the serial number on the back of the watch, it looks like it was made in February of 2004. I'm the original owner and never replaced the battery from the time it was purchased. I wore it a little bit in 2018 and it was fine but then pulled it out in 2019 and it was skipping seconds. I had the battery replaced at my local jeweler In 2019. I was kind of amazed that it lasted so long.

I never really wore it that much but that's at least it's third (maybe fourth?) rubber strap. I'd wear it for a bit and put it away. I'd go to wear it and the rubber strap would snap in two.

@DuckaDiesel


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Darth


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Tuna day for me&#8230;..


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

- 05/1986


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

78 today 🥰


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

Rikimaru said:


> Its not plastic. The bezel in 1000m tunas is made of ceramics  feels decent


I'm not so sure, it feels and looks like plastic to me, very different to any of my other Seiko bezel inserts.

(Referring to the SBBN051/S23635 "deep sea".)


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

The 1000m 7c46 Tunas all have a plastic bezel insert. They have been plastic for 40 years and still are plastic. Other than the shrouds, no Tunas of any variety have ever had a ceramic insert. The spring drive Tunas did not have a ceramic insert either; it was high polished and coated titanium for the insert.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Speaking of Spring Drive Tunas&#8230;always an adventure!


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

Augusto67 said:


> View attachment 16000720


love these new Tunas. What are folks thoughts on the Lume Pipe at 3 and the overall blue to black design? Does it contrast nicely with that yellow seconds hand?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

mattmartin said:


> The 1000m 7c46 Tunas all have a plastic bezel insert. They have been plastic for 40 years and still are plastic. Other than the shrouds, no Tunas of any variety have ever had a ceramic insert. The spring drive Tunas did not have a ceramic insert either; it was high polished and coated titanium for the insert.


I thought it looked plasticky. At least it won't shatter then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

04/1981


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)

braidn said:


> love these new Tunas. What are folks thoughts on the Lume Pipe at 3 and the overall blue to black design? Does it contrast nicely with that yellow seconds hand?


The PIPE at three o'clock is well integrated into the dial. I don't like how they have integrated it into the MM300, but I do like the tunas. Depending on the light, the dial looks black, but in the sun the gradient is spectacular, and the yellow second hand together with the 1000m text in the same color gives the watch a lot of dynamism.


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

Augusto67 said:


> The PIPE at three o'clock is well integrated into the dial. I don't like how they have integrated it into the MM300, but I do like the tunas. Depending on the light, the dial looks black, but in the sun the gradient is spectacular, and the yellow second hand together with the 1000m text in the same color gives the watch a lot of dynamism.


Oof, sounds like Seiko really did this re-release right. I am going to have to find a good reason to not make this my first Tuna. Thanks for the reply


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

New to me SBBN007. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Frugalwatcher (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Frugalwatcher (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

I have had the Solar Tuna SNE497 for literally a week now and I love it! However I keep looking at the latest Tuna SBBN045, have done for a while now. Can I justify the massive price difference? Are they actually poles apart in terms of quality? I've even convinced myself I'd prefer the Japan version with Kanji date wheel. The 045 looks solid like it's built to last a lifetime whereas the Solar feels a little more 'fun' maybe. Who has both, how do they compare?

I ask these questions and feel I already know the answers, especially on the Tuna forum ?

I'll add a photo the Solar Tuna next to my Turtle and I must admit the Turtle feels more substantial. Is it time to get Tuna serious?


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

1000 and all is well! I think I will go fishing after I finish my coffee!


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

My 300m walter wolf playing with my 600m tuna🤩


----------



## brynjones483 (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice one Danny.

Sent from my CPH2089 using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Frugalwatcher (Jun 18, 2020)

SBBN011...my favorite out of all my Tuna's


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

jpisare said:


>


fantastic lume shot 😁👍


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

oiljam said:


> I have had the Solar Tuna SNE497 for literally a week now and I love it! However I keep looking at the latest Tuna SBBN045, have done for a while now. Can I justify the massive price difference? Are they actually poles apart in terms of quality? I've even convinced myself I'd prefer the Japan version with Kanji date wheel. The 045 looks solid like it's built to last a lifetime whereas the Solar feels a little more 'fun' maybe. Who has both, how do they compare?
> 
> I ask these questions and feel I already know the answers, especially on the Tuna forum ?
> 
> ...


I've owned several solar Tuna "lites" & whilst nice watches in their own way as soon as the SBBN035 arrived I immediately sold all the solar as I knew I would never wear them again.
The gulf between them is huge,that's my take on it.
Good hunting !


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

serge70 said:


> I've owned several solar Tuna "lites" & whilst nice watches in their own way as soon as the SBBN035 arrived I immediately sold all the solar as I knew I would never wear them again.
> The gulf between them is huge,that's my take on it.
> Good hunting !


Thanks, I've actually just put my Solar on sale on the TZUK forum, I might get it on here later. As soon as that goes I think I'll put an order in for the 045. I think I'm going to order from Seiya as I quite fancy the Kanji on this one. Still love the Solar but I've got it in my head now I need the 045.
Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Lepdiggums said:


> fantastic lume shot


 Thank you!!


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Woke up wearing this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Golden Tuna for today...


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Got a new cheap strap from fleabay for Ninja Tuna...


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Have been keeping an eye on auctions for a reasonably priced sbbn007 for months and finally scored. Just arrived from japan and even the insects are in awe of this shiny timepiece.
 Might try to buff some of the smaller scuffs off the crystal but doesn't bother me that much.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Seiko SBBN039


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

SBBN007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm seriously considering buying the SBBN045, I've just cleared a few watches out to buy one actually. Just a quick question, what colour are the hands? Are they brushed steel, white or coated in something. It's hard to tell. Personally I'd like brushed steel.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

oiljam said:


> I'm seriously considering buying the SBBN045, I've just cleared a few watches out to buy one actually. Just a quick question, what colour are the hands? Are they brushed steel, white or coated in something. It's hard to tell. Personally I'd like brushed steel.


From what I can tell they are sandblasted. Definitelly not painted white

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

DuckaDiesel said:


> From what I can tell they are sandblasted. Definitelly not painted white
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks. Is anything else sandblasted on the watch to marry them up with something else. Maybe the lume plot surrounds? If not the choice of sandblasting seems a bit random.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

oiljam said:


> Thanks. Is anything else sandblasted on the watch to marry them up with something else. Maybe the lume plot surrounds? If not the choice of sandblasting seems a bit random.


Lume plots and hands look exactly the same finish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Lume plots and hands look exactly the same finish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Goes well with the printing on dial too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Finally able to post here, as it has been over 7 year since owning a Seiko. This watch is awesome, and quality is really nice (everything seems to line up too), Would this be considered a "Baby/MIni Ninja Tuna", need to catch up on verbiage...


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Seiko 6159-7010 for Tuna Tuesday


----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

I have been neglecting my SD Tuna since my SLA023 arrived on Saturday&#8230;it was almost dead and I decided to throw it on for a little afternoon workout!


----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)

Tuna Tuesday


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

FORMULa said:


> Finally able to post here, as it has been over 7 year since owning a Seiko. This watch is awesome, and quality is really nice (everything seems to line up too), Would this be considered a "Baby/MIni Ninja Tuna", need to catch up on verbiage...


Love the orange strap on this. Is that an Isofrane?


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Does anybody have a Seiko SBBN039 PADI tuna available for sale. 
I live in Australia and would love to pick one of these up if anyone has one for sale. 
thanks all 
loving all the photos of people‘s tunas!!!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Tuna holic said:


> Does anybody have a Seiko SBBN039 PADI tuna available for sale.
> I live in Australia and would love to pick one of these up if anyone has one for sale.
> thanks all
> loving all the photos of people's tunas!!!


Try shoppingjapan. Saw a Padi Tun there yesterday.


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Brent L. Miller said:


> Love the orange strap on this. Is that an Isofrane?


no, I got it on aliexpress...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Emperor Tuna on a plain old Z-22 strap&#8230;.


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Just received my 7c46-6009 back from the spa, new bezel and crystal 🥰😍🤩🤩 plus a new uncleSeiko Tyre tread strap, for a bit more awesomeness 😁


----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)

Lepdiggums said:


> Just received my 7c46-6009 back from the spa, new bezel and crystal 🥰😍🤩🤩 plus a new uncleSeiko Tyre tread strap, for a bit more awesomeness 😁
> View attachment 16026964
> View attachment 16026965
> View attachment 16026967
> View attachment 16026962


I love the "ashtray" Tuna models


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Did someone say Tuna?


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

600m sq tuna's today 😊


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sbbn031 bracelet on the sbbn045 for the complete look.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

The grandfather again!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

SBBN007 for today...


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

joins said:


> View attachment 16032784
> 
> 
> The grandfather again!


Just awesome 😍 👌


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

FORMULa said:


> Finally able to post here, as it has been over 7 year since owning a Seiko. This watch is awesome, and quality is really nice (everything seems to line up too), Would this be considered a "Baby/MIni Ninja Tuna", need to catch up on verbiage...


Perfect strap combo


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Spring-Diver said:


> Perfect strap combo


another perfect strap combo...

**


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Tuna Tuesday! Day 2 of the proper Seiko Diver's week.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

My two tuna's, an SBBN031 and an SNE497 in SBBN015 guise as the 300M's little brother with SS shroud.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

😁


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Tuna takeover! 🐟💦


----------



## Frugalwatcher (Jun 18, 2020)

SBBN011


----------



## raidernation (Jul 5, 2021)

Wow can't believe I just purchased a SBBN045 Tuna. I can't wait until I get it. Hopefully I didn't get railed too hard on the price. Watch looks like it wasn't worn much and comes with 2 straps (black one and olive green), paperwork and the box. Here is a picture from the Fleabay Ad.

Edit- watch shipped and should arrive on Monday. It's going to be a long 48hrs.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

The 78 golden one tonight 😂👍


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I'll soon be able to post in this thread, feels like an privilege that has suddenly been unlocked (hefty paywall!).
In anticipation, I've been trying to find information on the SEIKO 7C46 movement in more detail but can't seem to find anything. No tear-downs, either by video or picture, everything is pretty much hearsay it seems. I suppose there's no info because they rarely need to come out of the case...? In some spkslk videos he deals with some 7Cs but not in depth.


----------



## Roc73 (Feb 24, 2019)

You could check out teardowns of the 7c43, which i understand shares quite a few components









Seiko 7C43-7000 Strip Down and Some Surprises


The subject of this post is a strip down of the 7C43 movement as I haven't seen one that shows it in some detail (or at least the detail I can manage) and it belongs inside a gorgeous 7C43-7000 sent to me by Stefan. This differs from the 7010 in that is has the SQ and Quartz text on the dial...




www.thewatchsite.com


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

SBBN031 with SBBN045 flat sapphire. Makes it a much better watch, no more reflections all the time.


----------



## XZACM102 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

You don't see one of those so often


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Tempted to let this go.
Just need to find a replacement 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Anyone care to share pics of their SBBN043 (blue dial variant of the new tunas)? Trying to get a feel for dial - is it glossy or matte? Anything comparable to it?


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## raidernation (Jul 5, 2021)

My can of Tuna arrived today.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

raidernation said:


> My can of Tuna arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 16049332


Congratulations 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

Rocky555 said:


> SBBN031 with SBBN045 flat sapphire. Makes it a much better watch, no more reflections all the time.


That's a great upgrade! 
How / Where did you get the crystal from?


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

choco.late said:


> That's a great upgrade!
> How / Where did you get the crystal from?


Got it from local authorized Seiko service.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Not quite maxing out this behemoth's capabilities, but having fun and looking good doing it!


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I thought the 7Cs were good movements but apparently they're ****ters! At least according to Spencer Klein. Well, he didn't say that, but they're still garbage in comparison to the old 754X-movements. The only real advantage the 7C has is some design revisions that reduce wear in some places. To me that means a lot, but it's a little disconcerting to hear parts availability is virtually zero for the 7Cs.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Catching rays at South Padre Island!!


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16050602
> View attachment 16050603
> View attachment 16050604
> View attachment 16050605
> ...


Totally awesome!!!! it's fantastic to see the 7c46-6010 in all its glorious beauty 😍😍👍


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

7c46-6009 tonight


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Lepdiggums said:


> 7c46-6009 tonight
> View attachment 16053464


Likewise! Great to see the beautiful 6009 make an appearance. The legendary ashtrays in full status 😎👍🏽.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Lepdiggums said:


> 7c46-6009 tonight


I see someone making a Cameo in the background
??? The FieldMaster H558-5010&#8230;


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> I see someone making a Cameo in the background
> ??? The FieldMaster H558-5010&#8230;


Fantastic spotting?? a tuna for good measure too?


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16050602
> View attachment 16050603
> View attachment 16050604
> View attachment 16050605
> ...


Omg!!!! The condition is just amazing!!!!!! Fantastic find!!!!🤩😍🥰🥰🥰🥰😄👍


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Lepdiggums said:


> Fantastic spotting??
> View attachment 16053475


Awesome/ Beautiful, great minds think alike, or great taste!&#8230; Say hello to my little friend ???&#8230;calling all Ashtrays, Unite!


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Awesome/ Beautiful, great minds think alike, or great taste!&#8230; Say hello to my little friend ???&#8230;calling all Ashtrays, Unite!
> 
> View attachment 16053480


Looks like it's rocking the original leather strap??


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Lepdiggums said:


> Omg!!!! The condition is just amazing!!!!!! Fantastic find!!!!????????


Lol, Thank you sir! I was beyond fortunate to find such a Grail in NOS condition. Maybe you would have guessed it ??‍♂&#8230;









“GRAIL” Just LANDED…Test your knowledge or...


How's it going fellow WIS'ers and Seiko Lovers! As much as I would love to write a novel of how far and long I have searched for one of my all-time favorite "Grails" I promise to keep it short. So a few years ago (pre-rona) I had made a quick visit to one of my favorite spots down in Tokyo...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Lepdiggums said:


> Looks like it's rocking the original leather strap??


Yes good catch! It actually is in great condition surprisingly. I have been meaning to switch it out to be honest, want to keep the structural integrity but it holds up better than an original rubber strap from the 80's would of course.


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Lol, Thank you sir! I was beyond fortunate to find such a Grail in NOS condition. Maybe you would have guessed it ??‍♂&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the dream story and find, awesome!!!!!!??


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Lepdiggums said:


> That's the dream story and find, awesome!!!!!!🙂👍


Thanks much appreciated 🙏🏽!


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Thanks much appreciated 🙏🏽!


I'm heading back to read it again🤩🤩😍👍. Just a fantastic find😄👍


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Lepdiggums said:


> I'm heading back to read it again????. Just a fantastic find??


I don't want to hijack this thread but I will tell you this, I'm still in shock. What made it more remarkable was that it literally looked like it came off the shelf from the Seiko store right out of the 80's. The warranty booklet was stamped, dated and signed legible like if it was today. Just really grateful ???


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Back to the regularly scheduled Tuna program


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

7549


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

stygianloon said:


> View attachment 16053714
> View attachment 16053715


Awesome shots😁👍


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Another day at SPI!!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Lepdiggums said:


> Awesome shots😁👍


Thanks! I have the SLA023 on today!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

In preparation for my coming tuna, I decided to learn the kanji symbols for the days. I thought it was gonna be hard but it was actually remarkably easy. They are distinct enough, and have all that, sun, moon, fire and water meanings too.

Sunday is a red square, monday is the same square but on legs, tuesday or fire day almost looks like a kindling of sorts with sparks flying off it. Wednesday looks almost like tuesday but with some more flair and is halfway between tuesday and thursday both figuratively and that other wordely. Thursday, wood, almost looks like a midsommarstång but without the balls. Friday is a full house party. Saturnus, saturday or ground day is blue and looks like the international symbol for ground in circuit drawings etc.

Arabic on the other hand, all look the same to me.


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

Trying aftermarket shroud
I got the original ceramic ( after mine broke) as well but I decided i need a tougher alternative for diving, it also makes for a different look!


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Damnit I got a little bummed out now, I don't think the S23633J1 comes with the Kanji daywheel, I was really looking forward to that detail. I heard it has the horrible arabic version, ew. We'll see, there's no footage or confirmation of this but someone said it in a video. I'll update if I ever get it.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Tickstart said:


> Damnit I got a little bummed out now, I don't think the S23633J1 comes with the Kanji daywheel, I was really looking forward to that detail. I heard it has the horrible arabic version, ew. We'll see, there's no footage or confirmation of this but someone said it in a video. I'll update if I ever get it.


Why is the Arabic version inferior to the Japanese?
I assume that you can read neither one

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

dfghtjyjthu


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

MadsNilsson said:


> Why is the Arabic version inferior to the Japanese?
> I assume that you can read neither one
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I can read the kanji, it's just 7 symbols to learn. And they're pretty. Arabic is bleh.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Tickstart said:


> I can read the kanji, it's just 7 symbols to learn. And they're pretty. Arabic is bleh.


Ah so it just doesn't entertain you as much? 
Fair enough

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I can't believe there's literally no info on this whatsoever on the internet. No video or picture showing anything other than english, so I have to assume it's true that the S236-versions don't have kanji as people seem to display that if that's the case.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Tickstart said:


> Damnit I got a little bummed out now, I don't think the S23633J1 comes with the Kanji daywheel, I was really looking forward to that detail. I heard it has the horrible arabic version, ew. We'll see, there's no footage or confirmation of this but someone said it in a video. I'll update if I ever get it.


I dont believe that's possible. All tunas are JDM (japan domestic market) models, hence all of them having kanji date wheel...


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Rikimaru said:


> I dont believe that's possible. All tunas are JDM (japan domestic market) models, hence all of them having kanji date wheel...


I don't think that this is the case with the most recent Tuna revisions - they are available in the UK for the first time (to my knowledge) from authorised dealers, and these are the S##### models not SBBN### that the JDM models have. I'm yet to see one or read about what second language is on the day wheel of these new international release models, but I'd imagine it's like most other Seikos with day wheels - Spanish, French, German, etc..


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

7549-7009 sq tonight


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

See this thread where a member has bought a new s236xx tuna and it doesn't have Kanji date wheel as it's not JDM.









Has Anybody Bought A Seiko Tuna S23629 (Non Japan Market...


I have seen several pics of the new SBBN045 300m Tuna being shown on these forums. So I have been wondering if anybody has bought the non Japan Market Tuna (S23629) yet. This is just like the SBBN045 but it does not have the Japanese/ English day wheel. My local AD had one in stock and...




www.watchuseek.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Well I suppose I won't die from these unfortunate events. After all the day wheel wasn't my reason for wanting it in the first place, and it does say "professional" on the dial which is english so there's no great harm in going with english on the day too. But I would've liked kanji.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Tickstart said:


> I thought the 7Cs were good movements but apparently they're ****ters! At least according to Spencer Klein. Well, he didn't say that, but they're still garbage in comparison to the old 754X-movements. The only real advantage the 7C has is some design revisions that reduce wear in some places. To me that means a lot, but it's a little disconcerting to hear parts availability is virtually zero for the 7Cs.


The 7548/9 and 7C43/6 are two totally different animals thats for sure. I've stripped plenty of 75xx movements and they are pretty nice to work on. I've only worked on a few 7C43/6 but I didnt like them too much, and they feel a bit flimsy. The 7C43 parts availability is certainly one issue but you can buy new 7C46 movements from some of the parts warehouses.
The 7C43 I'm working on at the moment had been previously worked on by someone else and when I opened the case back and saw finger prints on the movement I should have know what I was in for 🤣. Anyway the 7C43 is cleaned and running at the moment but the slippage of the friction fit centre wheel / pinion is too weak, I think due to previous corrosion, and this part doesnt look like its easily available. I'm hoping that the minor adjustment I've done to it will be enough to get the movement to change the date without the pinion slipping and the hands & date come to a stop but the movement continues to run.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Before my morning exercise&#8230;another dead shark washed up!


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

From yesterday, 金 the 13th:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Frugalwatcher (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Does anyone know if you can still buy custom shroud screws for the 300m models? I’ve read about a guy Andy Stockley that used to make them from older threads years ago but idk if he still makes them…?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Phoenixboy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the likes guys, it's in the sales section if anyone likes it enough to be interested in one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Haven't heard from my watchmaker guy in a week, how long can it take them to ship the 049 to him??


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

007 this Monday>>>


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

7549-7009 sq


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Ajmercado said:


> Does anyone know if you can still buy custom shroud screws for the 300m models? I've read about a guy Andy Stockley that used to make them from older threads years ago but idk if he still makes them&#8230;?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I believe he does, I bought two sets of brushed torx screws from him for my sbbn031


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The first time I saw a tuna on this forum (many years ago now) I thought they were pretty ugly. I did change my mind eventually, and now I just adore the way tunas look. This remarkable turnaround I think is a testament to, well, something anyway. So it's a truly special watch.
Also, in general I prefer SEIKO divers with a traditional black bezel but somehow the 300m tuna goes very well with a solid stainless steel bezel. Perhaps it enhances the tooliness of the design, perhaps it counters the large dimensions with a smaller effective dial target, either way it just works. I'm getting impatient waiting for my tuna to show up, ngl.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16064207
> View attachment 16064210
> View attachment 16064208
> View attachment 16064209
> View attachment 16064211


Close, but not quite 👍


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

konners said:


> Close, but not quite ?


I just realized I was missing a few syllables turtle tuna ??‍♂?..oops wrong thread&#8230;haha


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Grandfather Reissue!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Archangel FX said:


> Grandfather Reissue!
> View attachment 16064552


<Samuel_L_Jackson_voice> Now thats a big mother*****!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Surprised that I like my SD Tuna on the orange Isofrane!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Sorry gents&#8230;too cool not to do another post since I guess orange is the theme today!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden ET >>>


----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)

Really gaining an appreciation for these! Need to see how they wear on my wrist….Kinda like em without the shroud TBH.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Outside trying to capture the beauty gold accents of the 7c46-6009. It's highly elusive, but close enough for today's efforts😊👍


----------



## Fordehouse (Feb 6, 2014)

Exquisite piece 👌, dibs I call😉


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Just sent the funds to my watchmaker, he had received the tuna and said the seconds hand alignment was spot on. Yes! Can't wait for it to get here. I do hope it gets here...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The Darth!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

So this may seem counterintuitive&#8230; I have swapped some of my tunas back to the old, boiled Z 22 straps (Seiko OEM). While the silicone straps feel more comfortable initially, the urethane Z 22 strap in the long run feels better during these hot humid days. I find that I don't sweat as much under the urethane. Has anyone else experienced this? I have another 3, Z 22's coming in to try on some of the other tunas. (At least they're relatively cheap  )


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Archangel FX said:


> So this may seem counterintuitive&#8230; I have swapped some of my tunas back to the old, boiled Z 22 straps (Seiko OEM). While the silicone straps feel more comfortable initially, the urethane Z 22 strap in the long run feels better during these hot humid days. I find that I don't sweat as much under the urethane. Has anyone else experienced this? I have another 3, Z 22's coming in to try on some of the other tunas. (At least they're relatively cheap  )
> View attachment 16068888
> View attachment 16068889


Just awesome!!!! I love them both???? congratulations on two awesome tuna's??


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Going with my 78, 7549-7009 today 🤩


----------



## theboywonder (Jan 12, 2011)

where's the best place to buy a (new) Tuna these days? i'm debating between an Arnie and a Tuna and looking to see which one i can get a better deal on. 

thanks!


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> So this may seem counterintuitive&#8230; I have swapped some of my tunas back to the old, boiled Z 22 straps (Seiko OEM). While the silicone straps feel more comfortable initially, the urethane Z 22 strap in the long run feels better during these hot humid days. I find that I don't sweat as much under the urethane. Has anyone else experienced this? I have another 3, Z 22's coming in to try on some of the other tunas. (At least they're relatively cheap )


Im on the same boat. Silicone feels nice when you put it on but after a while sweat and moisture start accumulating and it gets real sticky and slimy feeling. I don't know why this is the case only with silicone straps. I prefer the seiko DAL1BP and Z22 flat vent straps. Z22 wave vent is a little too stiff but also wearable once given the old hot water and coffee cup treatment.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

janzamon said:


> Im on the same boat. Silicone feels nice when you put it on but after a while sweat and moisture start accumulating and it gets real sticky and slimy feeling. I don't know why this is the case only with silicone straps. I prefer the seiko DAL1BP and Z22 flat vent straps. Z22 wave vent is a little too stiff but also wearable once given the old hot water and coffee cup treatment.


Yes, that sticky feeling doesn't happen with the urethane. Those flat vent straps look good on your collection. I have a couple of old, original ones&#8230;but they are too worn to be reliable. I might have to pick up some new ones. Z22 on the 007>>>


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Great to see the Z 22 getting some love, best strap they make. They, as in the human race.


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

The urethane straps I find feel better overall in extreme heat and humidity. Seiko's rubber from the new watches, Tropics Rubber, Joseph's Bonne, etc all make me sweat more in the summer. The harder urethane (I have some old MM300 straps) works so well. And since it's pretty stiff I find that it tends to not slip around as much on a sweat drenched or wet wrist.



Archangel FX said:


> So this may seem counterintuitive&#8230; I have swapped some of my tunas back to the old, boiled Z 22 straps (Seiko OEM). While the silicone straps feel more comfortable initially, the urethane Z 22 strap in the long run feels better during these hot humid days. I find that I don't sweat as much under the urethane. Has anyone else experienced this? I have another 3, Z 22's coming in to try on some of the other tunas. (At least they're relatively cheap  )
> View attachment 16068888
> View attachment 16068889


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Guys, a question. Been cleaning my Sbbn031 today and noticed strange thing. Bezel in my watch, when wet (after being submerged in kitchen water) is extremely easy tu turn. I can turn it with a thumb. When dry there is a resistance. Is it supposed to be like this??


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Rikimaru said:


> Guys, a question. Been cleaning my Sbbn031 today and noticed strange thing. Bezel in my watch, when wet (after being submerged in kitchen water) is extremely easy tu turn. I can turn it with a thumb. When dry there is a resistance. Is it supposed to be like this??
> View attachment 16070673


Don't know if it's supposed to, but mine did and I've read about others having the same with their tunas.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

konners said:


> Don't know if it's supposed to, but mine did and I've read about others having the same with their tunas.


Hmmm so maybe it's by design. To help rotating the bezel when in water wearing gloves... like Sinn bezels. The are a bit loose too. Nevertheless thanks bro, now I know it' a tuna thing


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I haven't gotten the tuna yet but I was thinking of the crown. The operation that is, I believe tunas have a better reputation than lower-end SEIKOs but nevertheless I was thinking of putting a tiny amount of grease on the threads. I have some wonderful white "Shimano cable grease" for brake cables and OT-SP41 shift cables and such, perhaps that would be a nice addition to the crown. My SNE498 came to me with a greased crown, not sure if it was my watchmaker that did that on his own volition or if it came like that from the factory. Either way, it is super smooth.
But I don't wanna fix something that ain't broken.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Started the day with a beautiful shave and a beautiful watch!


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Tickstart said:


> I haven't gotten the tuna yet but I was thinking of the crown. The operation that is, I believe tunas have a better reputation than lower-end SEIKOs but nevertheless I was thinking of putting a tiny amount of grease on the threads. I have some wonderful white "Shimano cable grease" for brake cables and OT-SP41 shift cables and such, perhaps that would be a nice addition to the crown. My SNE498 came to me with a greased crown, not sure if it was my watchmaker that did that on his own volition or if it came like that from the factory. Either way, it is super smooth.
> But I don't wanna fix something that ain't broken.


Tunas have very smooth crown action. Atleast both of mine do. I doubt there is any need to grease the threads.


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Captured Seiko o'clock


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

&#8230;moving the 014 to a Z22 strap-


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> I haven't gotten the tuna yet but I was thinking of the crown. The operation that is, I believe tunas have a better reputation than lower-end SEIKOs but nevertheless I was thinking of putting a tiny amount of grease on the threads. I have some wonderful white "Shimano cable grease" for brake cables and OT-SP41 shift cables and such, perhaps that would be a nice addition to the crown. My SNE498 came to me with a greased crown, not sure if it was my watchmaker that did that on his own volition or if it came like that from the factory. Either way, it is super smooth.
> But I don't wanna fix something that ain't broken.


I wouldn't put any sort of (non-watch) grease on the watch especially near gaskets or internals. Shimano makes good grease (I have a tub of Dura-Ace grease from years ago still going strong for all bike greasing needs), but it was never intended for a watch! For the love of God use some watch gasket grease if needed!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Evening shots&#8230;94F today! All is well


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> Evening shots&#8230;94F today! All is well


That thing looks awesome ? Z22 is chunky enough to fit that big case. Looks like it was made for it?


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

stygianloon said:


> Started the day with a beautiful shave and a beautiful watch!
> 
> View attachment 16072361
> View attachment 16072366





stygianloon said:


> Started the day with a beautiful shave and a beautiful watch!
> 
> View attachment 16072361
> View attachment 16072366


I love those Isofrane straps, how do they wear?
and what do you reckon the lifespan would be at a guess?
thanks
awesome watch and photos by the way dude!!!


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

Tuna holic said:


> I love those Isofrane straps, how do they wear?
> and what do you reckon the lifespan would be at a guess?
> thanks
> awesome watch and photos by the way dude!!!


I'll chime in on the isofranes, I have about a dozen of different colors both 20 and 22mm. That's pretty much what I wear on all my watches. The oldest one is about 7 years old and still looks great. I've tried many and to me the Isofrane are the most comfortable, well made rubber strap I've come across.





























Some people complain that the rubber keepers are difficult, it becomes easier the more you do it and to me is a non issue. I like having them secure as they seldom move. They do have a very nice vanilla smell to them that doesn't seem to wear off over time. Here are a few pics.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

jgdill said:


> I'll chime in on the isofranes, I have about a dozen of different colors both 20 and 22mm. That's pretty much what I wear on all my watches. The oldest one is about 7 years old and still looks great. I've tried many and to me the Isofrane are the most comfortable, well made rubber strap I've come across.
> View attachment 16074375
> View attachment 16074377
> View attachment 16074381
> ...


Awesome bro thanks very much for the information😁🤜💥🤛


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I'd prefer the original petroleum smell but vanilla is nice too.


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

Teeuu said:


> View attachment 16074448


Looks a bit small on your wrist
Whatt's your wrist size?


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

choco.late said:


> Looks a bit small on your wrist
> Whatt's your wrist size?


Wrist 7.25" This Seiko is 39mm.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

A 39 mm shrouded SEIKO diver? Nah you're lying, you strapped that to your leg admit it.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Me n the missus


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Ok Simon, a his and her shot with Mrs AFX!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

jgdill said:


> I'll chime in on the isofranes, I have about a dozen of different colors both 20 and 22mm. That's pretty much what I wear on all my watches. The oldest one is about 7 years old and still looks great. I've tried many and to me the Isofrane are the most comfortable, well made rubber strap I've come across.
> View attachment 16074375
> View attachment 16074377
> View attachment 16074381
> ...


What's the dial like on the new blue Tuna? Some if the photos I've seen from sellers look like the dial is pretty glossy/shiny. Is this the case?

TIA

k


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Rikimaru said:


> Guys, a question. Been cleaning my Sbbn031 today and noticed strange thing. Bezel in my watch, when wet (after being submerged in kitchen water) is extremely easy tu turn. I can turn it with a thumb. When dry there is a resistance. Is it supposed to be like this??
> View attachment 16070673


It's normal. The bezel gasket inside gets lubricated by the water - less resistance makes it easier to turn. When there's no water there's more resistance - it's not a Tuna thing, any watch with a bezel works this way.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Well guys. It's here. Shoutout to Klockslaget i Luleå och Karl-Johan.






















































































































The bracelet was huge but I managed to improvise a tool (filed-down straight pin). The wetsuit extension is very finicky, the first catch was very badly machined so it wanted to release all the time but I managed to mend that too. The bezel action is very rough around the 40 minute mark and thereabout, I'll keep an eye on it. Otherwise I'm very happy, it is SUCH a different watch from my SNE498, I can't even begin to explain. Under the loupe you can see the triangle lume on the dial is a little blotchy just like some MM300s but it's not visible to the naked eye. Also some faint smearing of the paint on one edge but hey.
It kinda makes me look a bit pale skinned though.

Oh, also: as a world first, I can reveal that the secondary day language in this S23633J1 over here in scandinavia is German!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

It looks great, congratulations on your new Tuna!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Congrats, Tickstart! Now I want a tuna with a German day wheel...


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Yes it's actually set to german right now. Not that you'd tell the difference between Monday and Monntag but tomorrow the watch will say DIE which I appreciate.


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

Tickstart said:


> Well guys. It's here. Shoutout to Klockslaget i Luleå och Karl-Johan.
> 
> View attachment 16076185
> 
> ...


Very nice pictures ! The flat crystal is better for pictures I guess , the domed 300m are difficult&#8230;
Enjoy your new Tuna!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Fantastic!! And congrats on the new Tuna!!!


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

On the new Tunas the circular brushing of the shroud and the bezel insert play so well together for that lens flare effect.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

@Teeuu No date? Intriguing! What's the reference?


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

I agree on the Isofrane straps…their quality and comfort at top notch! 
Vr

Matt


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

stygianloon said:


> View attachment 16077186
> View attachment 16077188


That needs to be posted in "Seiko Posing in Nature" too. Awesome shot&#8230;I would have missed without the second pic


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> Well guys. It's here. Shoutout to Klockslaget i Luleå och Karl-Johan.
> 
> View attachment 16076185
> 
> ...


That's a fine looking Professional Spex Professional!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

konners said:


> That's a fine looking Professional Spex Professional!


Well you know what they say, you gotta keep professional things professional, professionally.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

At least it's better than PRO, I always think of Pensionärernas Riksorganisation. I.e our national interest group for retirees.


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

7c46-6009 today and a bit of light reading 😊👍


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Tickstart said:


> Yes it's actually set to german right now. Not that you'd tell the difference between Monday and Monntag but tomorrow the watch will say DIE which I appreciate.


Congratulations on your new tuna too🤗 I look forward to seeing it on a regular basis 😊👍


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

stygianloon said:


> View attachment 16077186
> View attachment 16077188


Is that a new casio frogman ? A limited edition perhaps? 
Nice catch!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The deep black dial and stainless steel bezel makes the watch as legible as a clocktower almost. Reminds me of why I fell in love with the SKX many moons ago.










Below is the circular glare effect I mentioned, the brushing is responsible for this and it is so nice in person. I imagine it's even more apparent on a black rubber strap.










The wonderful single-domed crystal is very recessed below the bezel but makes the hands visible from virtually all angles.


----------



## longtimelurker (Oct 16, 2020)

Tuna owners, it's time to raid...









Show Me Tha Lume!


I seem to have been bitten by the lume bug... so show me your lume! Up from the deep... the Leviathan! Release the Kraken!




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

longtimelurker said:


> Tuna owners, it's time to raid...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of like taking candy from a baby innit?


----------



## theboywonder (Jan 12, 2011)

Tickstart said:


> View attachment 16078088
> 
> 
> The deep black dial and stainless steel bezel makes the watch as legible as a clocktower almost. Reminds me of why I fell in love with the SKX many moons ago.
> ...


which model is this?


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

theboywonder said:


> which model is this?


This specific one is the S23633J1, which is the same as the SBBN049 but that one has a kanji day wheel (which I would prefer, but I digress).


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Archangel FX said:


> That needs to be posted in "Seiko Posing in Nature" too. Awesome shot&#8230;I would have missed without the second pic


Thanks! I was blown away when he caught my eye!

Vr

Matt


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

choco.late said:


> Is that a new casio frogman ? A limited edition perhaps?
> Nice catch!


BAHAHAHAHA! Yes&#8230;I am the poster boy of their new ad campaign!

Vr

Matt


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

The darth Bee ! Sbbn027 with new bezel and mat black shroud


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mmaa (Feb 28, 2018)

choco.late said:


> The darth Bee ! Sbbn027 with new bezel and mat black shroud
> View attachment 16080364


Very nice. Where did you get the bezel? I have an Emperor and would like to be able to switch between gold and black for the bezel and shroud screws. My assumption is that the bezels are interchangeable, but I'm not sure about the screws.

Is there a known good source for bezels and shroud screws?


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

mmaa said:


> Very nice. Where did you get the bezel? I have an Emperor and would like to be able to switch between gold and black for the bezel and shroud screws. My assumption is that the bezels are interchangeable, but I'm not sure about the screws.
> 
> Is there a known good source for bezels and shroud screws?


I got it from the bay, not sure if the quartz tunas and automatic tunas share the same bezel though&#8230;.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Hump Day!


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

Je


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I just put a big ol scratch across my clasp. Oh well, guess the watch is finally mine now! 🥳


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

longtimelurker said:


> Tuna owners, it's time to raid...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have my sword


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

With Granddaughter today


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

I guess I should have used the 041 for the shot above


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Tuna with the rest of the collection. Picked up a new hobby (film photography) and this was one of the shots on my first rolls developed. I'm hooked! So much to learn!


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Just curious if anybody has had an 031 or 033, and now have the new 045 flat crystal style tuna?
For those that do, which do you prefer and why?
I have an 031 which I love, however I’m also thinking of adding the new 049 tuna to the collection. 
i’m curious on people‘s thoughts of the new releases. 
thanks advance all!


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

The flat sapphire makes a huge difference in my opinion.

All the glare, the huge amounts of glare....all gone.

With the different dial and hands they could easily live together imho


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

SLA042 Just landed!


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Bros


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Love that PloProf blue dial.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

MacTruck said:


> SLA042 Just landed!


Congrats!!! Beautiful!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Darth Today!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden Tuna today>>>


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

What is the verdict on crevice corrosion in between the shroud and the watch case on some tuna models?


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Tickstart said:


> What is the verdict on crevice corrosion in between the shroud and the watch case on some tuna models?


Super easy to clean. Just use a high quality 1.5mm Allen/ hex head driver to remove the screws.

I use the 1.5mm Bondhaus driver. It fits nice in tight in the shroud screws


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The SEIKO manual says to never ever loosen the setscrews though... Who shall I trust!!!?


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Tickstart said:


> The SEIKO manual says to never ever loosen the setscrews though... Who shall I trust!!!?


 Me ?

I've owned 4 Tunas and removed the shrouds many times with no issues. They're meant to be removed for cleaning and servicing.

?
Shannon


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Alright... I'll think about it!

BTW, these newer 7C46s (I think they're 7C46B since a good while back), do they still have the wire-cutting regulator bypass? On the old 7C46As there are clear markings next to two of the holes, marked (+) and (-). But on the newer movements, the layout and holes are still there but none of the markings. Any official info on this?


----------



## Frugalwatcher (Jun 18, 2020)

SBBN011


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I love the applied SEIKO logo!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SUNDAY&#8230;SBBN011 >>>







*


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Monday>>>


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

The Gold standard.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

On route.


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*Golden ET >>>







*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Archangel FX said:


> *Golden ET >>>
> View attachment 16093133
> *


I think that's my favorite tuna. I had one and loved it. Love those hands, too.


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Surely you mean, the titanium nitride standard.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

The perfect couple


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

MacTruck said:


> The perfect couple


Yeas, they are


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

MacTruck said:


> The perfect couple


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

007 today>>>








Nite shot!


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SBBN035


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

I am at a Tuna crossroads&#8230;I've had an SBBN033 for about a year now. At first I loved it. Monochrome look was so toolish. No nonsense. Beast of a watch. Wore it all the time.

Then it started being worn less and less. A little heavy but not too bad. But I have an SKX009 Pepsi mod and preferred the nice fun colors.

I wish the skx had the awesome 7c46&#8230;I know they used to have 7c43 but I don't want to go into vintage territory.









So then I thought&#8230;what about modding my tuna? Get a Pepsi insert, torx screws, blue ar sapphire, the whole nine yards. Albeit that will cost quite a lot all said and done (w installation).

I was actually just contemplating selling my tuna and moving on. But that changed when I got a deep scratch in the hardlex (not sure how or when).

Now I'm thinking well there goes some resale value&#8230;makes me think about going the Pepsi tuna mod route again&#8230;so I got a Pepsi bezel just to see&#8230;.

Here's some pics of the hardlex scratch, the plain 033, and some with the Pepsi bezel laid on top just for reference.

I would love to know peoples' opinions on what I should do at this point&#8230;ah the first-world problems of a WIS.

Do I cut my losses and sell or do I dive deeper into modding and shell out more $$$ in parts and labor?

I'll say I'm an extreme person so if I have it modded I'm going all in or if not then probably selling.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ajmercado said:


> I am at a Tuna crossroads&#8230;I've had an SBBN033 for about a year now. At first I loved it. Monochrome look was so toolish. No nonsense. Beast of a watch. Wore it all the time.
> 
> Then it started being worn less and less. A little heavy but not too bad. But I have an SKX009 Pepsi mod and preferred the nice fun colors.
> 
> ...


I personally prefer the SS bezel and actually have just ordered the same watch from the Seiko Boutique here in Oz.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Ajmercado said:


> I am at a Tuna crossroads&#8230;I've had an SBBN033 for about a year now. At first I loved it. Monochrome look was so toolish. No nonsense. Beast of a watch. Wore it all the time.
> 
> Then it started being worn less and less. A little heavy but not too bad. But I have an SKX009 Pepsi mod and preferred the nice fun colors.
> 
> ...


Personally I love the look of the Pepsi dial. 
I have always gone for monochrome too, like my 031, but dang that looks good IMHO!


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Ajmercado said:


> I am at a Tuna crossroads&#8230;I've had an SBBN033 for about a year now. At first I loved it. Monochrome look was so toolish. No nonsense. Beast of a watch. Wore it all the time.
> 
> Then it started being worn less and less. A little heavy but not too bad. But I have an SKX009 Pepsi mod and preferred the nice fun colors.
> 
> ...


Pepsi bezel looks very good.


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

whoa where'd you get the bezel for the 033? been looking for some mods for my 031, so far got a bronze shroud but if certain other sized seiko's have bezels that fit then even better.



Ajmercado said:


> I am at a Tuna crossroads&#8230;I've had an SBBN033 for about a year now. At first I loved it. Monochrome look was so toolish. No nonsense. Beast of a watch. Wore it all the time.
> 
> Then it started being worn less and less. A little heavy but not too bad. But I have an SKX009 Pepsi mod and preferred the nice fun colors.
> 
> ...


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

Ajmercado said:


> I am at a Tuna crossroads&#8230;I've had an SBBN033 for about a year now. At first I loved it. Monochrome look was so toolish. No nonsense. Beast of a watch. Wore it all the time.
> 
> Then it started being worn less and less. A little heavy but not too bad. But I have an SKX009 Pepsi mod and preferred the nice fun colors.
> 
> ...


Go for the mod ! if you are careful you can always reverse it if you want &#8230;
It's a shame no one sells after market bezels for the tuna it would be easier to swap out bezels , pepsi,SS, black insert a new look for you watch&#8230;


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Ajmercado said:


> I am at a Tuna crossroads&#8230;I've had an SBBN033 for about a year now. At first I loved it. Monochrome look was so toolish. No nonsense. Beast of a watch. Wore it all the time.
> 
> Then it started being worn less and less. A little heavy but not too bad. But I have an SKX009 Pepsi mod and preferred the nice fun colors.
> 
> ...


It would definitely be unique! Domed or flat crystal?


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Ceramic vs Steel

I accidentally scraped my Darth Tuna's bezel against a brick wall lastnight. Checked it and its unmarked.

Meanwhile the here is the SS shroud wear side with similar usage.

Edit: also look at domed Hardlex vs flat sapphire
One thing that has held up amazingly well is the bezel insert on the SBBN015. I really appreciate Seiko design trick of having insert sit below edge of bezel and then usually crystal below again. It works treat on their watches.


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I personally prefer the SS bezel and actually have just ordered the same watch from the Seiko Boutique here in Oz.


It's definitely a cool watch enjoy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Tuna holic said:


> Personally I love the look of the Pepsi dial.
> I have always gone for monochrome too, like my 031, but dang that looks good IMHO!


Hmmm I am so tempted!! I've always loved the Pepsi look

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Norm S said:


> whoa where'd you get the bezel for the 033? been looking for some mods for my 031, so far got a bronze shroud but if certain other sized seiko's have bezels that fit then even better.


It's an SKX009 bezel insert - from my research they should be the same size I believe&#8230;I hope lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

choco.late said:


> Go for the mod ! if you are careful you can always reverse it if you want &#8230;
> It's a shame no one sells after market bezels for the tuna it would be easier to swap out bezels , pepsi,SS, black insert a new look for you watch&#8230;


I know right! I wish there were more mod parts available I'm not sure why the mod scene hasn't accepted the tuna yet! So many possibilities

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Archangel FX said:


> It would definitely be unique! Domed or flat crystal?


I'm thinking domed blue AR coated crystal. Adds some blue flare and maybe would look cool with the blue of the Pepsi. I have the same combo on my skx and it looks great! What do you think?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

What is the "original" rubber strap for the tunas? Is it the GL831 (i.e the today equivalent DAL1BP) or some other?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SLA041 MARINEMASTER >>















*


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The lume is a permanent feature of this watch.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tickstart said:


> What is the "original" rubber strap for the tunas? Is it the GL831 (i.e the today equivalent DAL1BP) or some other?


I think the SBBN007 had the curved vent Z22&#8230;


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

7549 for this morning.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> The lume is a permanent feature of this watch.
> View attachment 16097196


Man, the more I see this thing, the more I want!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*GOLD OCEAN! MARINEMASTER 














*


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I forgot to set the exposure notch back to neutral so my pictures turned out very dark. Nevertheless, the Tuna looks good. Can you imagine I dissed this new model a while back in the upcoming thread? What was I thinking, I don't do drugs or anything! But to be fair, SEIKO's own pictures never do the watches justice. The reflections are gorgeous on this S23633J1.



















Took a new pic with proper exposure.












konners said:


> Man, the more I see this thing, the more I want!


You're welcome


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Tuna Poser.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Archangel FX said:


> *GOLD OCEAN! MARINEMASTER
> View attachment 16099141
> View attachment 16099157
> *


Wow man. I hope you hang onto that.

Are you the original owner?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Yes I am&#8230;thanx!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Archangel FX said:


> Yes I am&#8230;thanx!
> View attachment 16100215
> View attachment 16100216


Even better. I respect people who hang onto great watches. I a flipping idiot filled with regret. lol


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Archangel FX said:


> Yes I am&#8230;thanx!
> View attachment 16100215
> 
> 
> View attachment 16100216


That's gorgeous does it have the 8L35 in it?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Pete26 said:


> That's gorgeous does it have the 8L35 in it?


Yes, it does have the 8L35. It's my "Blingmaster" tuna


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Tickstart said:


> I forgot to set the exposure notch back to neutral so my pictures turned out very dark. Nevertheless, the Tuna looks good. Can you imagine I dissed this new model a while back in the upcoming thread? What was I thinking, I don't do drugs or anything! But to be fair, SEIKO's own pictures never do the watches justice. The reflections are gorgeous on this S23633J1.
> 
> View attachment 16099376
> 
> ...


Starting to really like this steel suit tuna. 
could start calling it a Mk.II Ironman tuna!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Robotaz said:


> Even better. I respect people who hang onto great watches. I a flipping idiot filled with regret. lol


I hear you, I'm the same


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Tuna holic said:


> Starting to really like this steel suit tuna.
> could start calling it a Mk.II Ironman tuna!


I saw a table someone had compiled with most tuna models up to that point in time, with pictures and the basic specs. They had dubbed these the "Silver Tuna", so this would be the Silver Tuna V, the SBBN033 was the Silver Tuna IV according to them. Not sure if anyone else calls them that or just this one person though. There also a fish named tuna (crazy coincidink right) and they are silverish too.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Found a juicy picture of the 7C on SEIKOs page










It's mostly FRP but with that metal plate to magnetically shield it. I suppose the dial is the other metal shield?


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

SBBN033 size comparison to 43mm Elliot brown holton professional.
Elliot brown wears bigger but is smaller.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

I have not heard of these references, but with respect to the various generations, it makes sense. &#8230;&#8230;my Silver Tuna II 










Tickstart said:


> I saw a table someone had compiled with most tuna models up to that point in time, with pictures and the basic specs. They had dubbed these the "Silver Tuna", so this would be the Silver Tuna V, the SBBN033 was the Silver Tuna IV according to them. Not sure if anyone else calls them that or just this one person though. There also a fish named tuna (crazy coincidink right) and they are silverish too.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tickstart said:


> Found a juicy picture of the 7C on SEIKOs page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Built like a tank!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Archangel FX said:


> I have not heard of these references, but with respect to the various generations, it makes sense. &#8230;&#8230;my Silver Tuna II
> View attachment 16101327


Here's a incredible compilation of Tuna model references

(33) SEIKO TUNA - Timeline - Detailed Specifications and Historical Data. | The Watch Site


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

rainier said:


> Here's a incredible compilation of Tuna model references
> 
> (33) SEIKO TUNA - Timeline - Detailed Specifications and Historical Data. | The Watch Site


Just an amazingly awesome reference thread. The amount of work to compile all this information is just fantastic, but the presentation is out of this world??? a "must" read for all tuna fans.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Tickstart said:


> I saw a table someone had compiled with most tuna models up to that point in time, with pictures and the basic specs. They had dubbed these the "Silver Tuna", so this would be the Silver Tuna V, the SBBN033 was the Silver Tuna IV according to them. Not sure if anyone else calls them that or just this one person though. There also a fish named tuna (crazy coincidink right) and they are silverish too.


That's pretty cool!
I actually quite like the nickname silverfish, kinda suits it I reckon.


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Phoenixboy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh she's big isn't she


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Oldie Goldie!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Darth!


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

My bronze Tuna imposter...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The steel bracelet for the tunas is hot garbage though, the diver's extension thing keeps spreading open whenever you bend your wrist a little and put some tension on it. Makes you paranoid about wearing it.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I've never had an issue. I actually like the stock bracelet. 

Uncle Seiko BoR or Super Oyster are both excellent options though if you're looking for a different bracelet vs. stock.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I like the looks and feel but it's just my damn copy that is badly machined and keeps coming undone :c


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Tuesday kanji almost looks like a cutesy upnose dog face.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> I like the looks and feel but it's just my damn copy that is badly machined and keeps coming undone :c


sounds faulty or otherwise ****. Given it's new, contact your dealer or Seiko in your region perhaps? You don't want to be losing that thing. Or, stick it on rubber? I'm waiting to see the new steel bezel on rubber&#8230;


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

konners said:


> Given it's new, contact your dealer or Seiko in your region perhaps? You don't want to be losing that thing.


Myueh, can't be bothered... I've worked on it a bit, it's better now. Done some filing and bending etc. I would like a rubber but they're so damn expensive..


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Finally here and here to stay.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Wanted to take the perfect 10:08:42 picture but I screwed that up. Also glare.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Damn, your hyperbaric underwater saturation diving bell looks way more luxorious than mine.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden Tuna today >>>


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I do love the oversized minute hand of the new tunae. It's like a phallic extension of myself. Nah kidding but seriously, one thing I really like about DOXAs is the massive minute hand and I feel SEIKO has hit the jackpot with this design. Sry no pic in this one.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold again&#8230;but on a Z22 >>>


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Is the minute hand of the new 300m tunas bigger than the hand of the older 1000m tuna, like the SBBN040 or the first two Darths? Looks the same to me, but then I haven’t seen any of these in real life.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Well I don't know either, but they are a different look as the SBBN040 "overhangs" the center stack quite a bit. It looks like it's larger overall, but the new semi bisected are a little broader towards the end, chunkier if you na'm sayn.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Archangel FX said:


> Gold again&#8230;but on a Z22 >>>
> View attachment 16110951
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Pete26 said:


> You are inspiring me to re-watch my fave bond film, "For Your Eyes Only".


Good show!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

TGIF. 007>>>


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Rare Italian Tuna ?&#8230; only released in Italy from 98-99. You can see the Italian details and flair just with the fonts utilized and not too common 4.5 date window placement.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Archangel FX said:


> TGIF. 007>>>
> View attachment 16113338


My first and most missed


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Pete26 said:


> My first and most missed


As a Tuna, it has a very unique (vintage) look. There are a few left out there&#8230;.but they are disappearing fast!


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

The Golden one 😍👍


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I love the blue Saturday


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Uncle seiko od green strap


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Baby Blue 
I know it's not a "real" tuna, but it's a beast.
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

That blue 1000m auto is gorgeous, what version is it, what's the backstory? I've seen arch post it a bunch as well.

A thing I mentioned in another thread was that a big drawback IMO about the 1000m 7C46 tunas is you have to pluck out the whole movement in order to swap out the battery, which is a regular occurrence (~5 years). However, the 1000m autos don't really suffer from this, as you never open it up unless you need to service the movement anyway. And I think the service interval is longer than 5 years too.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

September 11


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

11/9 aka eleven-nine never forget!


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

^ I'd argue this is more of a Pringles can than a tuna can! 😄


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBBN011 >>>







*


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Been awhile since I've been on the forums&#8230;


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Clean watch face > clean windshield


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Nov 1981


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Again today&#8230;..


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*ET MARINEMASTER 







*


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Don't drive while operating a phone pls.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Tickstart said:


> The steel bracelet for the tunas is hot garbage though, the diver's extension thing keeps spreading open whenever you bend your wrist a little and put some tension on it. Makes you paranoid about wearing it.


Wrist bend opening the clasp, for me, has always been from sizing the watch with a bigger wrist diameter (of the range our wrists change during the day) and not having it sized accordingly. I agree it shouldn't open no matter what, but maybe add a link or back out a step on micro adjustment.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Tickstart said:


> Don't drive while operating a phone pls.


He's literally looking at the road. I pick up my phone, take a pic, and upload it to WUS later all the time.

If you're saying you cannot pick up a phone while driving, I recommend not using your AC, not locking the doors, not changing the channel, etc. All of those things are way more distracting than picking up a phone for me.

I get what you're saying because distracted driving is a real problem that literally kills people, but let's be realistic about what's a real problem.


----------



## Goalie (Jan 14, 2007)

deleted


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Tickstart said:


> Don't drive while operating a phone pls.


Not sure if this was in response to my photo or the thousands of other wrist shots taken with a hand on the wheel&#8230;

I think you're giving me far too much credit for being able to hold my phone steady enough to get a focused picture while driving! ;p

In all seriousness, despite what you may presume, I am a rationally minded adult.
I was on a back street that goes through a decommissioned blimp hanger/military field with maybe 1 car every 3 hours, pulled over waiting for my wife to text her dinner order before heading home.

Appreciate your concern nonetheless!



Robotaz said:


> He's literally looking at the road. I pick up my phone, take a pic, and upload it to WUS later all the time.
> 
> If you're saying you cannot pick up a phone while driving, I recommend not using your AC, not locking the doors, not changing the channel, etc. All of those things are way more distracting than picking up a phone for me.
> 
> I get what you're saying because distracted driving is a real problem that literally kills people, but let's be realistic about what's a real problem.


Also, this.


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

I think the green uncle seiko strap works nicely with the sbbn031.

Disclaimer: Photo was taken behind a steering wheel while parked.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

janzamon said:


> I think the green uncle seiko strap works nicely with the sbbn031.
> 
> Disclaimer: Photo was taken behind a steering wheel while parked.


I reeeally like that OD strap on the 31! I may have finally get one now that I see how well it works with it.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

AndrwTNT said:


> Not sure if this was in response to my photo or the thousands of other wrist shots taken with a hand on the wheel&#8230;
> 
> I think you're giving me far too much credit for being able to hold my phone steady enough to get a focused picture while driving! ;p
> 
> ...


No worries, I clicked like on the picture at first because I was bedazzled by the beautiful watch but then I remembered how much I hate people who drive irresponsibly. Since I couldn't know for sure I felt I had to say something. I blame my assburgers.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Survived Hurricane Nicholas!


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Tickstart said:


> No worries, I clicked like on the picture at first because I was bedazzled by the beautiful watch but then I remembered how much I hate people who drive irresponsibly. Since I couldn't know for sure I felt I had to say something. I blame my assburgers.


No problem at all my friend! The Tuna has a way of mesmerizing anyone who looks at it so it isn't that far fetched of a concern ;D All good


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

SBBN031


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

"TUNA" solar


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

Patiently awaiting my SBBN045 with expected delivery this weekend.

Looking over some of the strap combo's here. I just stuck with the standard Seiko rubber strap. Has anybody tried an isofrane strap one of their tunas?


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

Surprise delivery before the weekend from Gnomon. It's even better in person!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

SEIKO hit a homerun with these new tunas. They need to supply it with a MARINEMASTER-branded buttplug tho, they cheaped out.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Tickstart said:


> SEIKO hit a homerun with these new tunas. They need to supply it with a MARINEMASTER-branded buttplug tho, they cheaped out.


Is that to increase waterproofness?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## raidernation (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Love the crown on these.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I'll ask again; Do the 7C46Bs have the trimmer option or have they done away with it? The markings are gone, but I have no confirmation the actual leads to cut are also absent. Saw a thread on wus from 2014 or sth that asked the same question but it was never answered.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

stygianloon said:


> View attachment 16128913
> View attachment 16128914


Absolutely love that 600m Spring Drive tuna!!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Wasn't sure if I'd put this in the sumo thread..


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

Just arrived!


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

For those that use isofrane straps, how do you get on with the seiko thick spring bars?
I have heard reports of people drilling out the strap which I don’t like the idea of. 
Any hints or tips for a new isofrane buyer?
thanks in advance all!


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Tuna holic said:


> For those that use isofrane straps, how do you get on with the seiko thick spring bars?
> I have heard reports of people drilling out the strap which I don't like the idea of.
> Any hints or tips for a new isofrane buyer?
> thanks in advance all!


Use a little lubricant and some patience  they'll go in.


----------



## mmaa (Feb 28, 2018)

Tuna holic said:


> For those that use isofrane straps, how do you get on with the seiko thick spring bars?
> I have heard reports of people drilling out the strap which I don't like the idea of.
> Any hints or tips for a new isofrane buyer?
> thanks in advance all!


These "skinny fat" bars have worked great for me. They have the thicker 1.1mm tips like Seiko spring bars, but more standard 2mm (as opposed to the Seiko 3mm) centers.









Replacement Spring Bars For Diver's Watches


This is a set of 3 pieces of KSSFP Spring Bars. They have thicker tips than the usual spring bars and they are designed for diver's watches. The bars themselves are 2mm in diameter, slightly thicker than a regular spring bar. The bar diameter is 2mm and the tips are 1.1mm diameter. While you are...




www.watchgecko.com


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Got some new marine nationale straps.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

mmaa said:


> These "skinny fat" bars have worked great for me. They have the thicker 1.1mm tips like Seiko spring bars, but more standard 2mm (as opposed to the Seiko 3mm) centers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that mmaa!!


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

7c46-6009 tonight 😊


----------



## -CUJO- (Jul 3, 2021)

Fly fishing down in La Paz, Mexico.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Archangel FX said:


> Chop the 007????? &#8230;&#8230; Oh-no!  Actually, how is the new fatter minutes hand as compared to the 007? Without seeing it IRL, I have preferred the thinner old style. I have wanted the 015, but they are kind of hard to find.
> View attachment 15982989


Can I ask what is the purpose of the rubber O-ring on your strap?
Sweet tuna btw?


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Tuna holic said:


> Can I ask what is the purpose of the rubber O-ring on your strap?
> Sweet tuna btw?


Doh' ?‍♂, answer was pretty obvious really. 
it took longer than I would like to admit to work it out though lol ?


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

konners said:


> Anyone care to share pics of their SBBN043 (blue dial variant of the new tunas)? Trying to get a feel for dial - is it glossy or matte? Anything comparable to it?


My 043 arrived today, yet to get some decent photos of it next to my 031.
The dial is almost satin in its finish, not glossy per se and does have some reflectivity, but certainly not matte finish. 
found it hard in artificial light to get a decent photo
Here is the best pic I was able to take so far.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

theboywonder said:


> where's the best place to buy a (new) Tuna these days? i'm debating between an Arnie and a Tuna and looking to see which one i can get a better deal on.
> 
> thanks!


I have had two excellent purchase experiences with Gnomon, Great communication and amazingly fast postage. I would highly recommend them.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tuna holic said:


> Doh' ?‍♂, answer was pretty obvious really.
> it took longer than I would like to admit to work it out though lol ?


Yes,&#8230;..I pretty much use one on all my rubber straps-to hold the end in. It is more apparent on the wrist


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

More phots of the new bluna pls!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good afternoon! ET today>>>


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Few more of the 043 Bluna. 
The light play is quite different to my 031 in that it doesn't reflect light from all directions like the 031 with the domed hardlex. 
when it does reflect it looks quite light other times it varies from the Navy through to Black. 
Stunner!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Bluna in full sun ☀
Blutiful🤣


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Some finest Seikos ever


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

SBBN045 reporting for duty!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Tuna holic said:


> Bluna in full sun ☀
> Blutiful?
> View attachment 16139068


Thanks for posting these, and do keep them coming! As you see, I've since picked up an SBBN045..


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

konners said:


> Thanks for posting these, and do keep them coming! As you see, I've since picked up an SBBN045..


Will do bro, it's actually amazing how much the Bluna looks black just like the 045 in certain light. 
How are you enjoying your tuna so far?


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

konners said:


> Thanks for posting these, and do keep them coming! As you see, I've since picked up an SBBN045..


I take some credit for this.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

That's all the Newnas on the same page innit?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Tuna holic said:


> Will do bro, it's actually amazing how much the Bluna looks black just like the 045 in certain light.
> How are you enjoying your tuna so far?





Tuna holic said:


> Will do bro, it's actually amazing how much the Bluna looks black just like the 045 in certain light.
> How are you enjoying your tuna so far?


It's a nice blue - Seiko done good!
Wasn't sure how much sheen there was to it, but your pictures suggest it's not as much as some of the poorly taken photos I've seen.

I'm enjoying it so far. Like not having the reflections of the domed crystals (I know many do though). Perfect on an US GL ? For me it's an improvement on the previous gen, again many will disagree. Price is a bit steep though!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> I take some credit for this.


Haha so you should! I've been toying with the idea of picking up another tuna for quite some time, but for one reason or another I hadn't. Possibly would have gone for the silver bezel insert, but this was at a good price.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> View attachment 16139853
> 
> 
> View attachment 16139854
> ...


Nice! Certainly of the 300s!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Oldie Goldie 7549-7009 getting a pressure test after changing the battery! It passed!!


----------



## raidernation (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I feel like I'm a one-watch guy again, feels great. I have a few others but mostly because I'm forced to, for work or camping etc. I'm not sure what to do with my SKXs, I never wear them but I don't want to get rid of them. I do kinda miss the feel of an automatic, I suppose an automatic Tuna is the only option for me 🤷 Nah let's not evern venture there.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> I feel like I'm a one-watch guy again, feels great. I have a few others but mostly because I'm forced to, for work or camping etc. I'm not sure what to do with my SKXs, I never wear them but I don't want to get rid of them. I do kinda miss the feel of an automatic, I suppose an automatic Tuna is the only option for me ? Nah let's not evern venture there.


Keep the SKX(s). I sold my first two but rebought two shortly after they were discontinued. Don't wear them much, but always a pleasure when I do. Always useful to have a particular watch for a particular task. My daily work watch is a CWC GS sapphire. Planned to get rid a while ago (before starting a new line of work where the CWC became the most suited option). It's now the watch I've probably worn most consistently since this ridiculous hobby began!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tickstart said:


> ... I do kinda miss the feel of an automatic, I suppose an automatic Tuna is the only option for me ? Nah let's not evern venture there.


Hmmmmmm&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.why not?


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Comparing the 031 to the 043 Bluna. 
it's quite surprising how much smaller 043 looks at times.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Tickstart said:


> The steel bracelet for the tunas is hot garbage though, the diver's extension thing keeps spreading open whenever you bend your wrist a little and put some tension on it. Makes you paranoid about wearing it.


The bracelet that shipped with the SBBN015 is excellent. The modern bracelet may be garbage.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Tickstart said:


> Love the crown on these.
> 
> View attachment 16125865


Older model from similar angle for comparison. Of the Seikos I have owned it has the best bracelet and crown.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Interesting, those endlinks bump against the shroud to stay angeled downward. Pretty neat, the endlinks on the MM300 bracelet for the tunas are just flat. Allows for more articulation on the other hand.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Konners?! What are you thinking, prioritizing your personal life and possibly children before constantly posting in this thread???? My eyeballs are not staring at an SBBN045 right now, HELLOO!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

&#8230;Looking like Fall!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> Konners?! What are you thinking, prioritizing your personal life and possibly children before constantly posting in this thread???? My eyeballs are not staring at an SBBN045 right now, HELLOO!


Hahaha really the above is what you want to be staring at!^^^


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

But seeing as you asked, I must oblige!


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Tickstart said:


> Interesting, those endlinks bump against the shroud to stay angeled downward. Pretty neat, the endlinks on the MM300 bracelet for the tunas are just flat. Allows for more articulation on the other hand.


Yeah they are cut so they form a downward angle, resting on the shroud and making the watch head seated more on the wrist. You also avoid rubbing on the 1st link from the case. If it isnt broke why fix it? Seiko make some strange choices.

It wad the 1st hexad style oyster I came across back when this was released. I think the nearest Seiko got to it is the SPB185 bracelet. I will be able to compare them1st hand soon hopefully.


----------



## -CUJO- (Jul 3, 2021)

I can safely say that as of this afternoon, the SBBN025 (1000m Marinemaster) is the only watch that I own that sets off airport metal detectors. Lol.

I didn’t think titanium/ceramic would do that.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

-CUJO- said:


> I can safely say that as of this afternoon, the SBBN025 (1000m Marinemaster) is the only watch that I own that sets off airport metal detectors. Lol.
> 
> I didn't think titanium/ceramic would do that.


The metal detector is just jealous of your marinemaster.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

konners said:


> But seeing as you asked, I must oblige!
> View attachment 16142140


What strap are you rocking on that beauty?


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

boemher said:


> The bracelet that shipped with the SBBN015 is excellent. The modern bracelet may be garbage.


Since buying my 031 tuna last year and my recent Bluna(I bought an extra bracelet too). Seiko has updated the bracelet somewhat.
Redesigned parts here and there, more solid metal parts, that overall make the clasp feel a lot more secure and solid than the one shipped with the 031.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Howdy!


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Tuna holic said:


> Since buying my 031 tuna last year and my recent Bluna(I bought an extra bracelet too). Seiko has updated the bracelet somewhat.
> Redesigned parts here and there, more solid metal parts, that overall make the clasp feel a lot more secure and solid than the one shipped with the 031.


Do you still have both to do a comparison? I've owned recent Seiko bracelets in the form of the SLA021 and the 775 Turtle (at different ends of the spectrum) the general standard is improving but most still fall miles short Strapcode or Micros.

I actually quite like the MM300 bracelet but on dressier divers and wish the Tuna kept its more rugged look!


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

boemher said:


> Do you still have both to do a comparison? I've owned recent Seiko bracelets in the form of the SLA021 and the 775 Turtle (at different ends of the spectrum) the general standard is improving but most still fall miles short Strapcode or Micros.
> 
> I actually quite like the MM300 bracelet but on dressier divers and wish the Tuna kept its more rugged look!


Unfortunately no, I sold the original bracelet from my 031 because I didn't like it. 
The clasp especially was very tinny. 
On the new version I have the bracelet seems the same. However, to me, the clasp feels a lot more secure. Maybe not strapcode secure, which I also have, but certainly very much improved.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

As an aside, I actually had to bend this metal tab a little on both sides, it came pre-bent from the factory but it was enough to cause slipping. After I did that, I've had no trouble with the clasp. Oh, but I had to file the outmost "notch" into shape before that, it was all kinds of jank sauce. Not pictured. I like the bracelet now that it works as intended but I really shouldn't have to do all this. Also, I want commission for the design improvement if you decide to implement it SEIKO.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Yes I made a reference to shiny metal rods.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Tuna holic said:


> What strap are you rocking on that beauty?


Looks to be an Uncle Seiko GL831.
Unless it's one of the originals..

My favorite straps ?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Tuna holic said:


> What strap are you rocking on that beauty?


A Uncle Seiko GL. It's my go-to!

I say that like I chose it. I didn't, it came with the watch, but that saved me the extra effort, as that's what I would have put it on!


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Rainy morning lume


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

konners said:


> A Uncle Seiko GL. It’s my go-to!





AndrwTNT said:


> Rainy morning lume
> 
> View attachment 16145589
> 
> View attachment 16145590


I think this is the best lume I’ve come across on a watch to date.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Goldie!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Emperor today…


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Captured the mid day rocket o'clock.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Hourglass/bow tie o'clock. Also don't you just love the endlink? It's so weird and unique to the tuna, it's just a chunky slab more or less.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Been raining all week…..SLA041 this HumpDay!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN014 >>>


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBBN011 ‘Darth’ Tuna>>>














*


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Tuna holic said:


> Absolutely love that 600m Spring Drive tuna!!


THANKS! It’s one of my favorites!

Vr

Matt


----------



## mte78 (Oct 2, 2021)

Hi


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

It’s a nice lazy, rainy Saturday!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Horrendous indoors picture out of frame/focus but I had to post here again.


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

MMs


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Fun vintage look with the uncle seiko waffle but the holes are too far apart so either too tight or loose. Back to the flatvent it goes.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

A vintage start to the week>>>


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

1978 Golden Tuna


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I like the 4 in the date, almost looks like a kite.


----------



## mmaa (Feb 28, 2018)

mmaa said:


> The Emperor (SLA042/SBDX038) arrived today. I got a Darth (SBBN025) last year, but eventually got the itch to have the 8L35 movement. So the Darth had to go to make room. I was a little concerned about the increased size, but knew I still had a bit of room on my wrist. This is a big watch, but it's not so big a jump if you're already used to the Darth. I kind of miss the blacked-out look, but I think this rose(ish) gold will grow on me. So far so good.
> 
> View attachment 15994762


Well, it turned out that the rose gold didn't really grow on me. I loved everything else about it, but the gold was just a bit too much for me. I can happily say that this is much more my style.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Slightly modded 007. One of my favorites. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Malice 146 said:


> Slightly modded 007. One of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Slightly" 😬


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Rikimaru said:


> "Slightly"


Only a different bezel insert and bracelet. . Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden Tuna at the Astros game… ALDS playoff


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Dayglow Bluna on a lovely afternoon.
(yes my OG pound puppy is my co-pilot🖖)


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

God damn I love these watches.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Any thoughts on the best strap for rocking a tuna? I just picked up a new 049 and I'm considering a Uncle Seiko flat vent but thought it best to solicit advice from the professionals before pulling the trigger.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

eric198324 said:


> I just picked up a new 049


Huh, that's weird. The image must not be loading properly.


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

eric198324 said:


> Any thoughts on the best strap for rocking a tuna? I just picked up a new 049 and I'm considering a Uncle Seiko flat vent but thought it best to solicit advice from the professionals before pulling the trigger.


I also have a SBBN 049 w/bracelet and have tried several other rubber straps including an Isofrane but my favorite is the Uncle Seiko flat vent.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

eric198324 said:


> Any thoughts on the best strap for rocking a tuna? I just picked up a new 049 and I'm considering a Uncle Seiko flat vent but thought it best to solicit advice from the professionals before pulling the trigger.


I have been using the flat vent silicon strap that comes on the Seiko Solar Arnie. I robbed my Seiko SNJ025 of its strap (I put that watch on an Uncle Seiko Velcro strap) this is a very comfortable strap that resembles the original Tuna flat vented straps of the past. I had the Uncle Seiko flat vent strap when i had my SBBN033 and it was a nice strap. You cannot go wrong with it


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Uncle Seiko GL flat vent. I swear by this thing.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Isn't the SEIKO DAL1BP the same thing as that flat vent?


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Breaking out my big gun today!


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Uncle seiko flat vent is thinner and more pliable. I think It's nice for a skx or 6309 turtle size case but too small and flimsy for bigger watches like the new turtles and the tunas. DAL1BP is stiffer but once molded to the wrist very comfortable and keeps a bigger watch from flopping around on the wrist.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> Isn't the SEIKO DAL1BP the same thing as that flat vent?


It is the current Seiko flat vent offering AFAIK. They do also do some other modern versions, but the DAL is closest to the original Seiko GL831 I believe. The Uncle Seiko is a replica of the GL offered in two sizes for those of us with smaller wrists. I think there are more adjustment holes and it’s a softer compound. Highly recommended!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tickstart said:


> Isn't the SEIKO DAL1BP the same thing as that flat vent?


I believe so. And the DAL0BP is the curved vent…


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

janzamon said:


> Uncle seiko flat vent is thinner and more pliable. I think It's nice for a skx or 6309 turtle size case but too small and flimsy for bigger watches like the new turtles and the tunas. DAL1BP is stiffer but once molded to the wrist very comfortable and keeps a bigger watch from flopping around on the wrist.


Got to say, for me, my SBBN045 is held fine by the US GL.


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Weekend ET>>>


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Don't forget to screw the crown down!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I haven't even worn my Tuna today...


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

I greatly appreciate the strap suggestions. I’m definitely going to pull the trigger on an Uncle Seiko flat vent and maybe a Seiko silicone waffle. I’m starting to enjoy the bracelet a bit more as I continue to wear it. In any event it’s a damn good watch!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

We love stainless!!!


----------



## -CUJO- (Jul 3, 2021)

konners said:


> It is the current Seiko flat vent offering AFAIK. They do also do some other modern versions, but the DAL is closest to the original Seiko GL831 I believe. The Uncle Seiko is a replica of the GL offered in two sizes for those of us with smaller wrists. I think there are more adjustment holes and it’s a softer compound. Highly recommended!


Yes. The DAL1BP seems to be the best current Seiko flat vent for this style. I have them on two of my 7548’s. It is slightly thinner (2.56mm vs 2.65mm) when compared to the GL831. That was my crude measurement with some Mitutoyo calipers. From memory, it sure does seem like the GL831’s were more supple than what we can get from Seiko currently. Another thing I noticed was the buckle is slightly rounded on the corners of the GL831. DAL1BP is on the left side of the photos:


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Just picked up this bad boy in mint condition. SBBN029 platinum tuna 44/700.


----------



## -CUJO- (Jul 3, 2021)

That looks awesome! ^


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Norrie said:


> Just picked up this bad boy in mint condition. SBBN029 platinum tuna 44/700.


Fantastic!!!! Beautiful Watch!!


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

-CUJO- said:


> Yes. The DAL1BP seems to be the best current Seiko flat vent for this style. I have them on two of my 7548’s. It is slightly thinner (2.56mm vs 2.65mm) when compared to the GL831. That was my crude measurement with some Mitutoyo calipers. From memory, it sure does seem like the GL831’s were more supple than what we can get from Seiko currently. Another thing I noticed was the buckle is slightly rounded on the corners of the GL831. DAL1BP is on the left side of the photos:
> 
> View attachment 16169989
> 
> View attachment 16169991


Wow nice comparison  Always wondered how the current seiko straps compare to the original gl831 but never found anything online. Is the length same on both pieces of the strap compared to dal1bp?


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

eric198324 said:


> View attachment 16169771
> View attachment 16169772
> View attachment 16169773


Beautiful watch. Really wish mine had the kanji day wheel. You have six links in the back and four in the front on that bracelet, same as me. I had it 5/5 at first but it was all wonky, more links at the 12 o'clock side is definitely the way to go with these bracelets.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

eric198324 said:


> Any thoughts on the best strap for rocking a tuna? I just picked up a new 049 and I'm considering a Uncle Seiko flat vent but thought it best to solicit advice from the professionals before pulling the trigger.


I always seem to gravitate towards single pass Zulu straps. Virtually never wear out, super secure, comfortable and light too.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

And a bit of "day glow" lume.


----------



## -CUJO- (Jul 3, 2021)

janzamon said:


> Wow nice comparison  Always wondered how the current seiko straps compare to the original gl831 but never found anything online. Is the length same on both pieces of the strap compared to dal1bp?


@janzamon 

I just compared the two straps. I was surprised because I thought they would be similar. The GL831 is actually shorter than the DAL1BP on both sides. It is roughly 5mm shorter on the buckle side and 7mm shorter on the other.


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

-CUJO- said:


> @janzamon
> 
> I just compared the two straps. I was surprised because I thought they would be similar. The GL831 is actually shorter than the DAL1BP on both sides. It is roughly 5mm shorter on the buckle side and 7mm shorter on the other.


Suprising indeed. That is nice info, thanks! 🍻


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

He (Uncle Seiko) makes a short and a normal size GL831.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

A little Tuna n’ coffee this morning… 😌


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Baby Tuna


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Finally get to add the legendary elusive S23611j1 to the collection. It’s been a long wait but at only around 50 ever made I can see why. The Golden Tuna x AR Sapphire …


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

011>>>


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

janzamon said:


> Suprising indeed. That is nice info, thanks! 🍻


I often mix n match the DAL1BP with an Uncle Seiko 831 to get the perfect fit. The DAL1BP is just too long for most wrists san wetsuit, and the Uncle offers his 22mm in short or regular lengths - both of which are shorter than the DAL1BP. The Uncle is also more supple and less matt than the 1BP, so the combination possibilities are many, depending on your preferences. The Uncle's buckles are also less squared on edges than Seiko's and have a slightly shorter "throw"as well, plus he doesn't use drilled-out holes for easier removal of buckle spring bar, which the 1BP does.


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Hale color said:


> I often mix n match the DAL1BP with an Uncle Seiko 831 to get the perfect fit. The DAL1BP is just too long for most wrists san wetsuit, and the Uncle offers his 22mm in short or regular lengths - both of which are shorter than the DAL1BP. The Uncle is also more supple and less matt than the 1BP, so the combination possibilities are many, depending on your preferences. The Uncle's buckles are also less squared on edges than Seiko's and have a slightly shorter "throw"as well, plus he doesn't use drilled-out holes for easier removal of buckle spring bar, which the 1BP does.


I have a couple uncle seiko gl831's and bunch of DAL1BP's. I think it would feel too weird to mix and match because they feel totally different. I myself prefer DAL1BP and get a very comfortable fit. I do wish the DAL1BP was a little shorter. 

I don't know if people are confused about the comparison me and -CUJO- were discussing, comparing the original seiko gl831 and the current seiko dal1bp flat vent offerings. Not the uncle seiko gl831.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

007>>>


----------



## -CUJO- (Jul 3, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> 007>>>
> View attachment 16179594


its kind of neat how the handsets on these are starting to fade to a different shade. My 007 looks the same!


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

-CUJO- said:


> its kind of neat how the handsets on these are starting to fade to a different shade. My 007 looks the same!


Yes, I really enjoy the color change…


----------



## Mister X (May 31, 2017)

-CUJO- said:


> its kind of neat how the handsets on these are starting to fade to a different shade. My 007 looks the same!


It’s an analog for our mortal lives, we fade and change but hopefully keep ticking. I can only hope my life mimics my SBBN025 (battery going 30% longer than expected so far!). Just back from the beach collecting drift wood and shells with my daughter


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Another Golden day!


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Tickstart said:


> Beautiful watch. Really wish mine had the kanji day wheel. You have six links in the back and four in the front on that bracelet, same as me. I had it 5/5 at first but it was all wonky, more links at the 12 o'clock side is definitely the way to go with these bracelets.


Thank you, Sir! Gotta have the Kanji day wheel!!

I'm liking it more with every passing day. This is my first of this new 300m variety and I'm loving the upgrades/dial layout/hand set. Like everyone, I'd love to remove the X on the dial and bring back the old bracelet, but at the end of the day it's still a fantastic watch and much improved over the previous version. This one may stick with me for awhile... famous last words.


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Does anyone definitively know if the new Darth (SBBN047) really did grown 1mm in thickness from the outgoing SBBN025? Hard to believe that's the case. I don't know what updates would cause this size increase, unless Seiko just felt the Darth was just a bit too small!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Just passed the 2yr anniversary for owning the SBDX016! It’s my ’bling’ tuna


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Can’t beat fall and a raised Seiko logo


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The silver tuna is by far the best looking of the bunch. But I own one so I would say that.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Tickstart said:


> The silver tuna is by far the best looking of the bunch. But I own one so I would say that.


Do you know the model number?


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

BobMartian said:


> Do you know the model number?


I meant that one he showed  Silver tuna is a nickname no one really uses but it refers to the new SBBN049 and the old SBBN033, SBBN017, SBBN007.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

It's incredible how much better the lume on the SBBN tunas are compared to other SEIKO diver's like the SKX or SNE solar tunas etc. Like, it's gotta be intentional, it's probably 200% brighter and 400% longer lasting. The dials aren't even that different. Sure some of the lume plots on the SBBNs are probably twice the surface area of the SNE499 which would explain the brightness but the actual application doesn't appear to be much thicker or anything like that. Are the SBBN indices hollowed out to allow for more luminous material or something? Is there more Europium and Dysprosium in it, I have no idea. It's literally like the SNE might as well not have lume at all.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

eric198324 said:


> View attachment 16182602
> 
> 
> Can’t beat fall and a raised Seiko logo


Love this model, I enjoy my blue tuna however in retrospect I would have preferred this model. 
always nice to have something different though.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Bluna in the Aussie Bush. 
Almost a shame The tuna is not solar given the UV and light intensity we get here lol.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

My god you guys!!! The dial is all crooked!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

It’s a good Monday!


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

SBBN033 on a Zulu


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MM300 Tuna >>>














*


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I really like the lugs on the 300m tuna, they are rounded and discrete and actually a pretty peculiar profile. Look medieval somehow. Of course the lugless design of the kilometer tuna is even better, but I really don't fancy the sharp and standout lugs on the SNE solar divers. They did it right with the 300's.


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

The missing AR coating in all its glory


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Darth Wednesday >>>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

007>>>


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SBBN035 on a Haveston


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Red light Tuna snap yesterday


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Another Fall pic>>>


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

^^^. Looking forward to some cooler weather!! It’s still in the 80’s here…


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Fresh from Japan, another 7549-7010, from April 1980 that’s heading for service, case rebuild with new seals, and a clean crystal.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

rainier said:


> Fresh from Japan, another 7549-7010 that’s heading for service, case rebuild with new seals, and a new crystal.


Who do you use for service?


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Archangel FX said:


> Who do you use for service?


For Seiko 754X I use a watchmaker in Seattle - Jerry’s Watch Repair.

He’s done service on a half dozen of my vintage Seiko’s.


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

Another good option for repair and restoration of vintage Seikos is Frank at TimeZone in Costa Mesa. He’s where I would send mine (and have).


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

replaced my scratched crystal









and a newly acquired


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Ocean today!!














*







*


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Anyone want an SBBN035? May be up on the chopping block soon.....havent worn it in a while


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

007 Fun today!!


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Archangel FX said:


> 007 Fun today!!
> View attachment 16203497


Love it! It's the only watch that I bought (and sold  ) twice.


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

My first Tuna and I as much as I love it I'm now thinking about flipping towards a SBBN043 or 045. Has anyone owned both to comment on how they wear? Looking at specs it appears the 043/045 are the same case size but about 2mm thicker. I'm also curious if it would "wear" heavier. We have the larger Darth in stock and as much as I like the ceramic/Ti it's just a bit too much for me to pull off. I've been really happy with how this one fits and feels.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Brent L. Miller said:


> My first Tuna and I as much as I love it I'm now thinking about flipping towards a SBBN043 or 045. Has anyone owned both to comment on how they wear? Looking at specs it appears the 043/045 are the same case size but about 2mm thicker. I'm also curious if it would "wear" heavier. We have the larger Darth in stock and as much as I like the ceramic/Ti it's just a bit too much for me to pull off. I've been really happy with how this one fits and feels.


I own that and the SBBN049. Haven't tried the 049 on a rubber strap as it comes on a bracelet so I can't compare them in that regard. But otherwise it's night & day. The quality control seems to be really good with the SBBNs, as opposed to the SNEs. The movement in the SNE is sloppy, 2 jewels (unsure where, I guess around the rotor/stator part), the SBBN feels tight as a drum. The handset is larger on the SBBN, the seconds hand is more clearly defined against the dial, the minutes hand is obviously thicc (I LOVE the fat minutes hand! +_+) and the sintered matte bright texture on them is gorgeous. The dial is fabulous, at least on the deep black SBBN049 (and 045 I suppose). It's ~3-5 times the price of the SNE but it's well worth it to me, beyond the shadow of a doubt.

The SBBN has almost the profile of an SKX, if you've handled one of those. With the rounded caseback. The SNE is just flat. IMO the SBBN still wears better but I blame that on the particular strap I have the SNE on. So, inconclusive.

Oh, I almost forgot. The lume on the SBBN absolutely curb stomps the SNE, it's at least 8 times as good.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Thursday!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

fmc000 said:


> Love it! It's the only watch that I bought (and sold  ) twice.


3rd time’s a charm?


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Just took the old 31 apart for a bezel spring adjustment. While I was at it, I polished off the Prospex “X” from the crown. Looks much better…


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

It truly does. I don't even know why signed crowns are a thing, they're rarely better than an unsigned one, IMO ofc. ROLEX pulls it off, but even then I wouldn't care if they removed it.


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

Tickstart said:


> I own that and the SBBN049. Haven't tried the 049 on a rubber strap as it comes on a bracelet so I can't compare them in that regard. But otherwise it's night & day. The quality control seems to be really good with the SBBNs, as opposed to the SNEs. The movement in the SNE is sloppy, 2 jewels (unsure where, I guess around the rotor/stator part), the SBBN feels tight as a drum. The handset is larger on the SBBN, the seconds hand is more clearly defined against the dial, the minutes hand is obviously thicc (I LOVE the fat minutes hand! +_+) and the sintered matte bright texture on them is gorgeous. The dial is fabulous, at least on the deep black SBBN049 (and 045 I suppose). It's ~3-5 times the price of the SNE but it's well worth it to me, beyond the shadow of a doubt.
> 
> The SBBN has almost the profile of an SKX, if you've handled one of those. With the rounded caseback. The SNE is just flat. IMO the SBBN still wears better but I blame that on the particular strap I have the SNE on. So, inconclusive.
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot. The lume on the SBBN absolutely curb stomps the SNE, it's at least 8 times as good.


Thank you for the detailed reply. It sounds like I'd be pretty happy with one of the SBBN models and will have to consider flipping this one. It's not that I don't like it, but I think there is only room for one in my smaller collection.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Tunas go great on donuts… who’da thought..


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Archangel FX said:


> 3rd time’s a charm?


No, I don't think so. BTW, during the years I have owned 4 Tunas and now I'm wearing the Arnie reissue, which is a shrouded diver too. Fact is that I really don't see myself paying that amount of money for a watch nowadays, regardless of the brand or the quality of the piece.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The original Goldie…


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

Archangel FX said:


> Happy Thursday!!
> View attachment 16204559
> View attachment 16204561


Beautiful! I've been *so *close to selling all of my watches and buying one of these. I'm just not 100% sure about the colored shroud. And for that kind of money, I better be sure.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

ecruz said:


> Beautiful! I've been *so *close to selling all of my watches and buying one of these. I'm just not 100% sure about the colored shroud. And for that kind of money, I better be sure.


Thanx…If you could get a Golden Solar to try on, it would give you a good feel for the dark shroud.
.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

My daughter got her first pumpkin today and since I’m bored waiting in the car out front of the house for her to wake up, I figured I’d steal it to take a picture since my strap matches lol


----------



## jozBEAN (Oct 25, 2021)

I got my first Seiko last year and fell into the rabbit hole. I was researching how to build my own and came across the Tuna. Just finished building it today!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy All Hallows Eve!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Finally get to add the legendary elusive S23611j1 to the collection. It’s been a long wait but at only around 50 ever made I can see why. The Golden Tuna x AR Sapphire …
> 
> View attachment 16175024
> View attachment 16175025
> ...


Huge congrats 🍾

I think I had the the first one on WUS. This was a very limited release in Taiwan. My buddy TiNi coated a Isofrane RS buckle, it was the perfect combo. I really miss that piece.
It’s impossible to photograph the way the light plays off the hands purple, greens, and blues. kind of like a kaleidoscope.

A very special piece indeed 🍻


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Spring-Diver said:


> Huge congrats 🍾
> 
> I think I had the the first one on WUS. This was a very limited release in Taiwan. My buddy TiNi coated a Isofrane RS buckle, it was the perfect combo. I really miss that piece.
> It’s impossible to photograph the way the light plays off the hands purple, greens, and blues. kind of like a kaleidoscope.
> ...


Thank you kindly 🙏🏽! Yeah I was definitely excited when I finally got the chance to acquire one. They don’t come up that often and love the mystery behind the release. I believe I know who you are referring to with the TiNi buckle, I did some research a while back and saw one listed in the archives. Your right in regards to capturing good photos! 🍻


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

November 1st….six days away from getting to reset all my quartz watches


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Brent L. Miller said:


> My first Tuna and I as much as I love it I'm now thinking about flipping towards a SBBN043 or 045. Has anyone owned both to comment on how they wear? Looking at specs it appears the 043/045 are the same case size but about 2mm thicker. I'm also curious if it would "wear" heavier. We have the larger Darth in stock and as much as I like the ceramic/Ti it's just a bit too much for me to pull off. I've been really happy with how this one fits and feels.


Having owned both I can say that they may look similar but are oceans apart in terms of quality.
The solar Tuna is a very decent watch but it's very much made to a price & once I acquired a SBBN035 I immediately sold both my solar Tuna.
A huge positive over pretty much any other watch I've owned is the 7c46 movement,extremely accurate & efficient..plus it only appears in the Professional Tuna line & is a milestone in watch movements.
The only negative to consider is that the solar variants are much lighter as they are not built to the same standard as the professional models.
I'd recommend obtaining one of the SBBN series,they are really excellent & the hype is real!


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Couldn’t agree more with Serge70.
I have both a solar tuna, and two SBBN models. The difference is Night and day.
The solar tuna is a great work horse or beater. 
While the SBBN models are literally tanks That are super high precision and reliable. 
I am often cautious while packing my car when I wear my SBBN, because I know I could dent or scratch the car and my watch will be fine. 
The depth of quality is a huge difference also, you will not be disappointed guaranteed.
The other awesome feature of the SBBN Series is the nuclear lume. easily eight times brighter and longer lasting than the solar variant. 
Offen touted as the best lume on any watch ever.
please let us know with pics, if you decide to get one.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

New addition:


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

konners said:


> New addition:
> View attachment 16214026


Congrats….an absolutely beautiful example!!


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBDX011>>>







*


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Wearing mine today.


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey Tuna fanatics, just a general question out to the group about the Darth Tuna, and the thickness on the new model. I've seen that the SBBN049 is listed at 16.3mms which is a 1mm taller than the outgoing model and the SBBN013. Can anyone confirm the thickness increase? Thanks!


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

eric198324 said:


> Hey Tuna fanatics, just a general question out to the group about the Darth Tuna, and the thickness on the new model. I've seen that the SBBN049 is listed at 16.3mms which is a 1mm taller than the outgoing model and the SBBN013. Can anyone confirm the thickness increase? Thanks!


I quickly reviewed it several months back and measured it at 16mm. I just did a another review with it comparing it to the Omega 300M Ti/Ceramic model (hasn't been uploaded yet) but my notes indicate I measured it again at 16mm. Hope this helps.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

BobMartian said:


> Baby Tuna


Perfect shot, priceless, and beautiful Tuna 👌🏽


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Ashtray today for a bit😊


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Is anyone aware of a FLAT crystal that fits the 031?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

AndrwTNT said:


> Is anyone aware of a FLAT crystal that fits the 031?


I thought that someone on the thread a little while back had an 007/017/015 with a flat crystal from the new 300m tuna fitted?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

I’m pleased that the glare on the domed crystal isn’t as bad as I remember.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Morning!


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Brent L. Miller said:


> I quickly reviewed it several months back and measured it at 16mm. I just did a another review with it comparing it to the Omega 300M Ti/Ceramic model (hasn't been uploaded yet) but my notes indicate I measured it again at 16mm. Hope this helps.


Very helpful, thank you!

Has anyone seen the sbbn051 in person? A bit of a quiet release from Seiko that looks to be pretty cool. I’d be interested to hear anyone’s thoughts about this watch. I’m definitely considering it…


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

This guy









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

eric198324 said:


> Very helpful, thank you!
> 
> Has anyone seen the sbbn051 in person? A bit of a quiet release from Seiko that looks to be pretty cool. I’d be interested to hear anyone’s thoughts about this watch. I’m definitely considering it…


I have seen photos of that SBBN051 on Gnomon watch site. 
I really really like that one, if I could afford another tuna it would be that one. 
especially considering that it is a limited run I believe.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Back to CST!


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

Tunaholic, I've a TUNA problem. My 1986 1/2 300m has to be my fav of them all.






























Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Double dome


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Swap from the dal1bp to the z22 wave vent for a change


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

janzamon said:


> Swap from the dal1bp to the z22 wave vent for a change


I like your dirty lume pip, great wabi


----------



## ncx (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The old one…


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good silicone strap for the SBBN031 that fits the fat spring bars?

I’m in the U.K. so preferably something easily available here due to customs etc.

Thank you all so much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Pegasus said:


> Can anyone recommend a good silicone strap for the SBBN031 that fits the fat spring bars?
> 
> I’m in the U.K. so preferably something easily available here due to customs etc.
> 
> ...


The Strapcode chaffle is a very nice strap and takes fat springbars


----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)

Morning walk


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Pegasus said:


> Can anyone recommend a good silicone strap for the SBBN031 that fits the fat spring bars?
> 
> I’m in the U.K. so preferably something easily available here due to customs etc.
> 
> ...


Uncle seiko uk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Wound up the auto Tuna today !


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBDX014…. the copper tuna


----------



## Timcameron52 (Oct 20, 2019)

Pegasus said:


> Can anyone recommend a good silicone strap for the SBBN031 that fits the fat spring bars?
> 
> I’m in the U.K. so preferably something easily available here due to customs etc.
> 
> ...


The rubber flat vent strap from my Arnie works beautifully on my 031.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Timcameron52 said:


> The rubber flat vent strap from my Arnie works beautifully on my 031.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what a friend told me he loves as well. What are the biggest differences between the arnie strap and the uncle Seiko? Any pics of the arnie on the 31?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

AndrwTNT said:


> This is what a friend told me he loves as well. What are the biggest differences between the arnie strap and the uncle Seiko? Any pics of the arnie on the 31?


Here is a pic of the Arnie flat vent strap on a solar tuna. The 031 currently has a Z 22 curved vent…


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Archangel FX said:


> Here is a pic of the Arnie flat vent strap on a solar tuna. The 031 currently has a Z 22 curved vent…
> View attachment 16231106
> 
> View attachment 16231102


Thank you!


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Anyone know offhand if the lug width on the 031 is in fact 21.5mm and not 22mm?
I’ve been thinking about getting bracelet for it but didn’t know if the 21.5 is really necessary.
Thanks


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Ashtray with a few of his relatives 😅
7c46-6009 ashtray with his buddy 7c43-6a00 and h558-5010 sports100 🤩🤩🤩 all from the 80's 🤗


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

AndrwTNT said:


> Anyone know offhand if the lug width on the 031 is in fact 21.5mm and not 22mm?
> I’ve been thinking about getting bracelet for it but didn’t know if the 21.5 is really necessary.
> Thanks


Mine measures at 22mm..


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

AndrwTNT said:


> Anyone know offhand if the lug width on the 031 is in fact 21.5mm and not 22mm?
> I’ve been thinking about getting bracelet for it but didn’t know if the 21.5 is really necessary.
> Thanks


The endlink on the SBBN031 bracelet is about 21.7mm, with the case (on mine) it seems to taper a bit inwards between the lugs from about 22 to 21.5mm.
Strapcode/miltat reccomends and sells bracelets with 21.5mm endlinks for the 300m SBBN tunas.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

AndrwTNT said:


> Anyone know offhand if the lug width on the 031 is in fact 21.5mm and not 22mm?
> I’ve been thinking about getting bracelet for it but didn’t know if the 21.5 is really necessary.
> Thanks


Strapcode Endmill on 300m tuna 
21.5mm review
Another strapcode review on 300m tunas

I had a 22mm on my 035 which was a perfect fit whereas the 21.5mm will have a little play I think


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

007 this Thursday >>>


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

kriiiss said:


> Strapcode Endmill on 300m tuna
> 21.5mm review
> Another strapcode review on 300m tunas
> 
> I had a 22mm on my 035 which was a perfect fit whereas the 21.5mm will have a little play I think


I can confirm that, I have a strapcode oyster bracelet with the 21.5 MM end links and there is some play, more than I expected honestly. I have heard people with the 22MM end links sat that they fit just fine on the 300m Tunas.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

kriiiss said:


> Strapcode Endmill on 300m tuna
> 21.5mm review
> Another strapcode review on 300m tunas
> 
> I had a 22mm on my 035 which was a perfect fit whereas the 21.5mm will have a little play I think





Tuna holic said:


> I can confirm that, I have a strapcode oyster bracelet with the 21.5 MM end links and there is some play, more than I expected honestly. I have heard people with the 22MM end links sat that they fit just fine on the 300m Tunas.


Okay that’s what I was thinking of going with based on some other suggestions. Looks like a better fit. Thanks!


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Wore the sbbn007 on a seiko z22 wave vent strap for a few days and have to say that the strap is very comfy on the tuna. People give it bad rep because it is so stiff but once it molds to your wrist it is not bad. I've been wearing this one on my skx bunch of times in the past years so it has been broken in. I can wear the watch a little looser than on the dal1bp flat vent, as the big wave vents keep the watch in place and not flop around on the wrist. Thus doesn't stick to the wrist or feel too tight so good for work and other physical activities.


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Back from service. Time to get some lume on.


----------



## twentytwomonk (Apr 29, 2018)

After a few hundred pages, I'm back. And in true Seiko fashion, the chapter ring is definitely off!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Bluna on blue Bond today.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Tuna Saturday


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Saturday Nite switch back to tuna…


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Yep…again today


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SLA041…Ready for duty>>>


----------



## -CUJO- (Jul 3, 2021)

That looks sharp! One of my favorites.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi all, bought an Uncle Seiko strap and the feel of the strap is great, condition not so great, I know they get marked up but this is out of the packet 

Is this normal?


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Pegasus said:


> Hi all, bought an Uncle Seiko strap and the feel of the strap is great, condition not so great, I know they get marked up but this is out of the packet
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> View attachment 16241660


Not normal, bring to his attention and he will promptly resolve.


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The trusty 011 Emperor >>>


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Need a bit of help Tuna lovers. Does anyone know where I can source a replacement bezel and insert for a SBBN017? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBDX016 Gold Ocean…this good Thursday morning!


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

025 and the famous L gasket.
Back from service and pressure test.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Still fun to wear.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The 014 was my first auto Tuna>>>


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SBBN035 on leather…


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Pegasus said:


> Hi all, bought an Uncle Seiko strap and the feel of the strap is great, condition not so great, I know they get marked up but this is out of the packet
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> View attachment 16241660


two off the GLs I got from Martin US UK) came like this.With the first he suggested warm water with a drop or two of soap - nothing too harsh. Left for a couple of mins and a wipe with a clean cloth/towel. Problem resolved.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Back from service April 1980 7549-7010, ready to bring more Tuna joy for another 40 years


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

This guy









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

rainier said:


> Back from service April 1980 7549-7010, ready to bring more Tuna joy for another 40 years


IMHO , best watch evr 
Afraid to restore mine.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Goldie!


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

84 Citizen spf56-9883 vs the 78 Golden Tuna 😉


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

Knowing very little about these Tuna’s, what is case material used? Most look like a metal incasement yet i have found some reasonably priced Seiko Tuna solar powered watches that the incasement looks like rubber or plastic?


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Buff52 said:


> Knowing very little about these Tuna’s, what is case material used? Most look like a metal incasement yet i have found some reasonably priced Seiko Tuna solar powered watches that the incasement looks like rubber or plastic?
> View attachment 16252066


Although they share certain design features the Professional Tuna & Solar Tuna are completely different watches..the solar models are very good dive watches but are made to be affordable,whereas the Professional 300m models are just that,designed & built for a purpose,all steel with a unique masterpiece of a movement.
The two types should not be confused as they stand miles apart from each in terms of quality & I say that having owned both types & only kept the Professional 300m variant.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Darth Today!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Buff52 said:


> Knowing very little about these Tuna’s, what is case material used? Most look like a metal incasement yet i have found some reasonably priced Seiko Tuna solar powered watches that the incasement looks like rubber or plastic?
> View attachment 16252066


Yes, the solar tunas have plastic shrouds, but there are metal aftermarket available. The 300m tunas have stainless steel shrouds and the 1000m tunas typically have a ceramic shroud. As stated, the quality increases with each tier increase. They all are great watches!


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

Thanks i learned a lot👍🏻


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Back on black (strap)


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

So I have one question. Did the earlier golden tuna models also use Bakelite bezels as the Grandfather tuna used? Also ignore the day function I know it needs to get serviced 😂


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*ET today>>>







*


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Howdy Tuna fans. I sold my blue Tuna a few months back and have been missing having one in the collection. So I just picked up one of the new ones with the old style hands and flat sapphire. I really liked the domed crystal on my old Tuna though. Has anyone swapped out the flat sapphire for a domed one on these new Tunas?


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Now on dark blue rubber.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

007 Tuna!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Archangel FX said:


> 007 Tuna!
> View attachment 16258215
> View attachment 16258217


Next on my want list!


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_6559 by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Well, s..t!
First snow of the winter.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

danielsallfix said:


> Well, s..t!
> First snow of the winter.
> View attachment 16259780


Hmmmm….based on that Swedish flag, this Texan would have thought its been snowing for a while now - up there


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving y’all!!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

danielsallfix said:


> Well, s..t!
> First snow of the winter.
> View attachment 16259780


Well it’s good you have 1000m of Tuna goodness to see you through the frozen rain! 😉


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Archangel FX said:


> Hmmmm….based on that Swedish flag, this Texan would have thought its been snowing for a while now - up there


Im in the south of Sweden, so its quite normal right now for the snow to start to show up. But we also have years with barely no snow at all.
Up north is a different story.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

007 for Friday >>>


----------



## yycgee (Aug 24, 2019)

Strokes1251 said:


> So I have one question. Did the earlier golden tuna models also use Bakelite bezels as the Grandfather tuna used? Also ignore the day function I know it needs to get serviced 😂
> View attachment 16253475


I’d like to know this as well. Appears to be some sort of resin coating. Does anyone know what the materials were. I can’t seem to find it on the web.


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Anyone know where I can possibly source a double domed sapphire for an SBBN033? Crystaltimes no longer carries them it seems


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

I took the advice of many here and picked this up a week or two ago. Absolutely love it and can't believe how easy it wears for a guy that much prefers 40mm and smaller nowadays.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Brent L. Miller said:


> I took the advice of many here and picked this up a week or two ago. Absolutely love it and can't believe how easy it wears for a guy that much prefers 40mm and smaller nowadays.


I sold my first 300m Tuna some years back as I thought it too big. Not that long after I started hankering after one again. Recently, almost 2 years after the desire set back in, I picked up the SBBN45 and a 017, and I’m pleasantly surprised by how not-too-large they are (not like they can be called small!) Likewise, recent years have seen me wearing as close to 40mm as possible or trying seek them out, but I’m sure glad the 300m Tuna works on my wrist - it’s one hell of a piece!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Brent L. Miller said:


> I took the advice of many here and picked this up a week or two ago. Absolutely love it and can't believe how easy it wears for a guy that much prefers 40mm and smaller nowadays.


And if the strap is a bit chunky for your tastes, the Uncle Seiko GL831 comes highly recommended by myself and many others. I think it’s especially great on the tuna.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Brent L. Miller said:


> I took the advice of many here and picked this up a week or two ago. Absolutely love it and can't believe how easy it wears for a guy that much prefers 40mm and smaller nowadays.


A good option for a bracelet, if you’re that way inclined, is the strapcode oyster. 
I picked one up for my SBBN043 Bluna, and it really elevates the watch without spending $300 plus on the Seiko OEM Bracelet.
Here it is next to my 031.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Tuna holic said:


> A good option for a bracelet, if you’re that way inclined, is the strapcode oyster.
> I picked one up for my SBBN043 Bluna, and it really elevates the watch without spending $300 plus on the Seiko OEM Bracelet.
> Here it is next to my 031.
> View attachment 16264396


031 looks bigger


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

This was my first 300m quartz….By the time I figured out I wanted one, all the SBBN015’s were gone


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I picked up one of the last SBBN033's in Australia from the Boutique here, got it for a great price (well I think so) and no pesky Prospex symbol on the dial.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

The 031 actually feels much bigger on wrist than the latest gen tuna. Surprisingly so.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Starting the tree while family is in town!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Granddaughter wanted in on the action!!!


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Can i join the Tuna crew with my SLA042? Just got it yesterday, and very, very happy with it! Doesn’t matter if i fall of the SUP board!

Does someone know what material is the bezel insert? I see a very interesting 3d effect in the numbers.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Niko said:


> Can i join the Tuna crew with my SLA042? Just got it yesterday, and very, very happy with it! Doesn’t matter if i fall of the SUP board!
> 
> Does someone know what material is the bezel insert? I see a very interesting 3d effect in the numbers.
> View attachment 16268492
> ...


Congrats…Beautiful watch! I have not seen many of the new emperors out there yet!


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Niko that watch is fantastic!


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

weirdestwizard said:


> Niko that watch is fantastic!


It is indeed! I am happy i got it after thinking for a long time which Tuna would fit my collection🙂


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The dark side…


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The beginning of Advent!


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Thursday!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

On the road!


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Took the Tuna for it’s first swim!


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

Nice! Funny i joined the discussion saw a nice picture and liked it then realized it didn’t take me to the last page but the first lol. I liked a comment from 2010 bahahahaha!
Question. Are the solar 200m tuna looking Seikos that are around $300 on the grey market still Tuna’s or only the 600m-1000m $1000 plus Seiko’s considered Tuna’s?


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

Niko is that ice in the water? If so reaching for a beer in an ice cooler is not considered taking a swim😂


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Buff52 said:


> Niko is that ice in the water? If so reaching for a beer in an ice cooler is not considered taking a swim😂


Yes, that’s ice in the water i’m taking a swim in😛


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

Ahhh ok better you than me!! 🥶
I think i can safely say this rates as the “*COOLEST” *picture of the year!


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Buff52 said:


> Nice! Funny i joined the discussion saw a nice picture and liked it then realized it didn’t take me to the last page but the first lol. I liked a comment from 2010 bahahahaha!
> Question. Are the solar 200m tuna looking Seikos that are around $300 on the grey market still Tuna’s or only the 600m-1000m $1000 plus Seiko’s considered Tuna’s?
> View attachment 16277253


Professional saturation divers with a shroud are nicknamed tunas (300m, 600m and 1000m).


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

So than the 200m look alike is not a tuna just a wanna be 👌🏻


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Buff52 said:


> So than the 200m look alike is not a tuna just a wanna be 👌🏻


Tuna Lite or Solar Tunas are what they are affectionately called . They are nice watches, and an after market metal shroud can be added.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Niko said:


> Yes, that’s ice in the water i’m taking a swim in😛
> View attachment 16277297


DANG……..Brrrrrrrrr!!!! 😬


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Saturday’s choice!


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

rkny said:


> SBDX005 Grandfather Reissue, which nobody wants lol.
> View attachment 15612702


Beautiful!! - Yep...nobody wants! (except me)


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Today was crazy out on the road!


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

Why nobody wants? Army av 8 tor? Me no understand??🤔


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Same same but different.
2x1000m


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sorry if this has been covered before, I read through a bit of this thread, but not all of it. I'm not too versed in the different Tuna models, but are there smaller (43ish mm) versions with metal shrouds and black dials/bezels? I have been looking at the recently released SRPF81 and 83, but would prefer a black dial/bezel. I have a small wrist so can't quite do the 47mm and up versions, but love the look and would love to add a Tuna to the collection. Thanks!


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

So I’ve finally decided something. I’ve owned SBBN035 for over a year, and have tried many different types of straps. The OEM strap to me is a lint magnet, and shows wear quickly. NATO strap types make it sit too high on the wrist. I have a couple Erika’s straps which I like, but the watch feels heavy and bulky on top. I like leather too, but doesn’t feel like a diver should IMO.

I tried a DE39AZ and finally my search is over. Being 20mm I thought the gap would bother my OCD but it doesn’t at all. I like how it’s thick and rigid.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Pretty as a tree ornament


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Certified G said:


> So I’ve finally decided something. I’ve owned SBBN035 for over a year, and have tried many different types of straps. The OEM strap to me is a lint magnet, and shows wear quickly. NATO strap types make it sit too high on the wrist. I have a couple Erika’s straps which I like, but the watch feels heavy and bulky on top. I like leather too, but doesn’t feel like a diver should IMO.
> 
> I tried a DE39AZ and finally my search is over. Being 20mm I thought the gap would bother my OCD but it doesn’t at all. I like how it’s thick and rigid.


Any photos of the lugs? Handsome strap indeed, curious to see how obvious the difference is. I wear a CWC much of the time with 19mm fixed bars, and an 18mm strap, and it really doesn’t bother me as much as it would have done some years back.


----------



## mmaa (Feb 28, 2018)

occytron said:


> Sorry if this has been covered before, I read through a bit of this thread, but not all of it. I'm not too versed in the different Tuna models, but are there smaller (43ish mm) versions with metal shrouds and black dials/bezels? I have been looking at the recently released SRPF81 and 83, but would prefer a black dial/bezel. I have a small wrist so can't quite do the 47mm and up versions, but love the look and would love to add a Tuna to the collection. Thanks!


I'm not aware of any Tunas that small. Have you ever tried on any of the Tunas? Due to the lugless design, they wear much smaller than you might expect based on the case diameter. I have a 6.75" wrist, and found that the 300m Tuna (SBBN035) wore surprisingly small and well within the edges of my wrist. So much so, in fact, that I replaced it with the larger 1000m (SBBN025). And it still fit nicely on my wrist.

I can't speak to the SRPF81 et al, which do have lugs. But they are pretty short lugs. If at all possible, I'd suggest trying them on before deciding. Good luck!


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

mmaa said:


> I'm not aware of any Tunas that small. Have you ever tried on any of the Tunas? Due to the lugless design, they wear much smaller than you might expect based on the case diameter. I have a 6.75" wrist, and found that the 300m Tuna (SBBN035) wore surprisingly small and well within the edges of my wrist. So much so, in fact, that I replaced it with the larger 1000m (SBBN025). And it still fit nicely on my wrist.
> 
> I can't speak to the SRPF81 et al, which do have lugs. But they are pretty short lugs. If at all possible, I'd suggest trying them on before deciding. Good luck!


Thanks, I appreciate the help! I unfortunately have very small 6" wrists, so I am not sure how well I could pull off the 47mm cases. I have a mini Turtle which I love, but I think that is probably the outside of my range. As much as I love the Tuna case though, I guess it may be worth trying.


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Here's a good comparison of Seiko measurements.









Seiko Divers Watch Sizes - Watch Case Dimensions


Seiko Prospex Divers detail dimensions. Lug width of Seiko SKX007, Seiko Alpinist, Seiko Turtle SRP777, SARB033, Sumo, MM300, Baby MM, Samurai, Solar, 62MAS reissue & Cocktail Time. For customers who are new to the watch world and wanting to know the lug width of their watches or find out the...




www.strapcode.com


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

It's funny that the 1000m tuna is a better fit for smaller wrists than the 300m dito, with those lug lengths.


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Casio GX56 vs GWG1000 vs Sinn U1 vs Seiko Sbbn025.
Some difference in lug to lug.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Classic 300m tuna>>>


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

konners said:


> Any photos of the lugs? Handsome strap indeed, curious to see how obvious the difference is. I wear a CWC much of the time with 19mm fixed bars, and an 18mm strap, and it really doesn’t bother me as much as it would have done some years back.


The short lug definitely helps, not noticeable enough to trigger my OCD-


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

danielsallfix said:


> Casio GX56 vs GWG1000 vs Sinn U1 vs Seiko Sbbn025.
> Some difference in lug to lug.
> View attachment 16284028


Like some crazy octopus 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

Niko said:


> Can i join the Tuna crew with my SLA042? Just got it yesterday, and very, very happy with it! Doesn’t matter if i fall of the SUP board!
> 
> Does someone know what material is the bezel insert? I see a very interesting 3d effect in the numbers.
> View attachment 16268492
> ...


Jaw droppingly gorgeous!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I've seem to have placed my first real scratch on the tuna somehow, saw it today. Not sure how. Ah well, not that upset about it but was hoping I could avoid it for a while longer. A scratch on the shroud isn't too bad though, it's almost the point of it.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tickstart said:


> I've seem to have placed my first real scratch on the tuna somehow, saw it today. Not sure how. Ah well, not that upset about it but was hoping I could avoid it for a while longer. A scratch on the shroud isn't too bad though, it's almost the point of it.


Bum…..that’s no fun! I dinged the 041 bezel within the first couple of weeks. My first thought was - at least it wasn’t the crystal😐


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Thursday fun!


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)




----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Good companion tonight.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Tacka gud för snöröjare!!

My biggest gripe with the tuna design is the ungodly amount of water it stores between the shroud and the case. If you ever find yourself on a journey into a desert but didn't bring a bottle of water (generally bad advice), just dip your tuna in a barrel of water before you go and suck on it when you get thirsty. You and whomever you brought along will be good for a few days.
Why is this an issue you say? Well, even clean tap water can have minerals that deposit themselves in there if you leave it to dry on its own. My SKX developed a horrible noise and grind when turning the bezel, I believe it was for this reason as there was a white powdery residue underneath it when I popped it off to clean and lubricate it. I usually dry the tuna with a paper towel each time it gets thoroughly wet, you have to get the paper into every nook & cranny to "catch" the water with capillary action. It takes a little while to do properly, not gonna lie.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN031 “canteen“. 😉


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

army-av-8-tor said:


> View attachment 16289718


That tuna looks good with the blue shroud!


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

Archangel FX said:


> That tuna looks good with the blue shroud!


Thanks brother! I didnt know how it would look at first, but it grew on me


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

army-av-8-tor said:


> View attachment 16289718


Love this look, i’m not overly familiar with the 1000M models, what reference is that underneath the blue halo?


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Little over six months of ownership and still in awe how cool this sbbn031 is. Whenever I get the itch to get something new, I just slap this thing on and realize I probably would still wear this the most.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

I’m having a longest honeymoon since getting an LX Landmaster with this!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Goldie!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Monday!


----------



## Magnumfloyd (Apr 7, 2014)

Are baby tunas allowed here also. My new srp637 I walked into my local store and bought this new from the case last week.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Snart lunchekot!


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

The Darth today.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

You make the kilotuna look dainty!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Since I am getting back on a Tuna kick…I found this…SBBN047. It had been in the box since AUG. I need to reset the date and account for daylight savings…but aside from that…off by 1 second!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

That's mad, mine's off by 6-7s per month!


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

army-av-8-tor said:


> View attachment 16300411


Is a congrats in order?? 😀


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

Archangel FX said:


> Is a congrats in order?? 😀


Yes, by YOUR recommendation and seeing your SLA041 all the time, I just could not be without one! A real beauty! But they certainly dont give them away do they! Ouch


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

army-av-8-tor said:


> Yes, by YOUR recommendation and seeing your SLA041 all the time, I just could not be without one! A real beauty! But they certainly dont give them away do they! Ouch


You’re welcome . No they don’t give them away. As much as I like the original Grandfather and 005‘s, at least these are new watches for almost the same price…


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Although the price felt pretty steep a year ago when I acquired mine, it’s not feeling as bad now when compared to the LE 200’s with the 8L movements. The SLA041 is a limited production of 1100…with an 8L movement.


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Sports100 and his big tuna bro, the ashtray 😉


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Should be doing early morning christmas shopping. Instead taking wristshots on the parking lot.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

007 Checking in!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

In candle lighting.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tickstart said:


> In candle lighting.
> 
> View attachment 16305703


Nothing like a little tuna by candlelight!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Silver Tuna!!


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Mrs AFX has been baking Christmas cookies all day.


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

Archangel FX said:


> Silver Tuna!!
> View attachment 16306706


Perfection!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

7C46-7008 w/ "AFX Strap Keeper" !


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

army-av-8-tor said:


> 7C46-7008 w/ "AFX Strap Keeper" !
> 
> View attachment 16308918
> 
> View attachment 16308920


And it looks great I might add…. In 25 years of using those o-rings, I have never had one break! I would transfer them to the next strap (mostly Z22’s) when the strap would break. I also would put two extra on a strap when the rubber Seiko keeper would break.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Holiday Lume!


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Just a question for all the tuna lovers out there,
do any of you use the strapcode 
Super-J / jubilee bracelet?

if so how do you find it?
and could you please post some pictures?

i’m thinking of adding another strapcode to the options list, as I am normally a Zulu strap person, however I am curious about the Jubilee and it’s bling factor.

thanks in advance all!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN011 Darth >>>


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

600m tuna hanging with his new 200m friend from the family next door 😁


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Lepdiggums said:


> 600m tuna hanging with his new 200m friend from the family next door 😁


Awesome duo! Isn't that aqualand with black coated case quite rare?

Rocking the sbbn007 today


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

janzamon said:


> Awesome duo! Isn't that aqualand with black coated case quite rare?
> 
> Rocking the sbbn007 today


Thanks janzamon😁👍 its a new arrival and probably my best buy ever😊👍the c028 aqualand was available for quite awhile, but they seem to be getting harder to find😊


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

7549-7009 Golden Tuna


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Sbbn 025


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Nice pair, is that the real deal TI Enzo?



Lepdiggums said:


> 600m tuna hanging with his new 200m friend from the family next door 😁
> View attachment 16313503
> View attachment 16313504


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Only ordered this last night, so Santa won't be delivering it, but looking forward to it brightening up the New Year.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

SBDX035 / SLA041


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden T.


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Merry Christmas tuna people!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

janzamon said:


> Merry Christmas tuna people!


Merry Christmas! That is a Christmas Card perfect shot!!! No white Christmas down here in Texas…


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

An addition to my collection this Christmas! SBBN015


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Merry Christmas from Tuna!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Santa knows, an Isofrane is exactly what I wanted


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

army-av-8-tor said:


> 7C46-7008 w/ "AFX Strap Keeper" !
> 
> View attachment 16308918
> 
> View attachment 16308920


Where can I find these magic strap keepers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Lone Piper said:


> Where can I find these magic strap keepers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An easy place is Amazon, but any auto parts or hardware store with o-rings!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

Archangel FX said:


> An easy place is Amazon, but any auto parts or hardware store with o-rings!
> View attachment 16321353
> 
> View attachment 16321352


YES!!!!


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

Three more days to the “Book of Boba Fett”!! SBBN045 to get me through until then!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

^ Nice E-Type mug, eurodance 4ever!


----------



## paolo76 (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The Gold Ocean or “chocolate“ tuna ….


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

That is a good looking piece right there! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nmishkin (Aug 12, 2018)

Christmas day adventures with the tuna!


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

Nmishkin said:


> Christmas day adventures with the tuna!
> View attachment 16322924


Gorgeous view! Love the strap too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Space Tuna??


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

Archangel FX said:


> Space Tuna??
> View attachment 16327550
> View attachment 16327551


I like it more than the Omega Speedmaster(s) "Space watch"...I'm in !


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Tuna at Mcd.


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

Arriving at work and realizing I'm a day behind this morning....Happy New Year!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

My thanx to Mrs AFX for assisting with the obsession!


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

danielsallfix said:


> Nice pair, is that the real deal TI Enzo?


Hi danielsallfix, sorry for the late reply🙂depending on when the big blue was filmed, Enzo used either a c026 release in 87 or the co28 released in 88😉 both are titanium with the black IG coating. So yes it is🤩








Better add a tuna too😅 file photo of my 600 "hahaha"


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Archangel FX said:


> My thanx to Mrs AFX for assisting with the obsession!
> View attachment 16330167
> View attachment 16330168


Have you just acquired a NOS 017?!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Yes! . By a stroke of fortune I have acquired this wonderful example of the 017! I just moved it to a Z22 strap.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

…a couple of daylight pix


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Archangel FX said:


> Yes! . By a stroke of fortune I have acquired this wonderful example of the 017! I just moved it to a Z22 strap.
> View attachment 16330578


Ah man, envious! (Says he wearing a near NOS SBBN017)..


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden Emperor to end the year…


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy New Year!!! (GMT-6)


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> View attachment 16335231


Good to see the 049 some more!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Grandfather and granddaughter


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

7c46-6010 stainless steel ashtray today😁


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

You must have brought that through the time-machine! It looks like new and unused! Fabulous watch indeed!
Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

It’s a cold start to the week!


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Very 1st Tunatastic post for 2022


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Archangel FX said:


> Yes! . By a stroke of fortune I have acquired this wonderful example of the 017! I just moved it to a Z22 strap.
> View attachment 16330578


Congratulations! Hope you could give us s tip where to look for another NOS 017’.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Roningrad said:


> Congratulations! Hope you could give us s tip where to look for another NOS 017’.


Thank you. I have no particular tip, just watch the usual sites for that gem that someone wants to part with . Surprisingly 017‘s have been getting harder to find. 015s have always been hard… and 007‘s have been the easiest lately.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

I always feel very professional when I wear this


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The 015…one classy tuna!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

fiskadoro said:


> I always feel very professional when I wear this


Speaking of hard to find…. Good copies of your beautiful 7549 are getting rare!


----------



## jg3456 (Jul 6, 2013)

My baby (tuna) says hey~save the ocean, antarctica... grey silicone strap like butter...a favorite of Luciano in the background


----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi. I got a really really nice trade deal and i am getting tomorrow s23633j1 (like new, purchased from ad 7/21) 😮.

Never really thought tuna as a watch i would purchase (too expensive) but now that deal was just too good.

Now before getting it i have started to wonder if i should sell it and buy something else instead because i propably would make nice profit (this pattern has happened before 😅).

So can you help and talk me into keeping the tuna? 😀 

If i sold it i would buy longines vhp and i propably would have still about 500€ to buy some another watch. So is s23633j1 worth to keep?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

aneflan said:


> Hi. I got a really really nice trade deal and i am getting tomorrow s23633j1 (like new, purchased from ad 7/21) 😮.
> 
> Never really thought tuna as a watch i would purchase (too expensive) but now that deal was just too good.
> 
> ...


Keep it - you might like it. And if you don’t, then sell it.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

I just went fishing for tuna and caught this…


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

aneflan said:


> Hi. I got a really really nice trade deal and i am getting tomorrow s23633j1 (like new, purchased from ad 7/21) 😮.
> 
> Never really thought tuna as a watch i would purchase (too expensive) but now that deal was just too good.
> 
> ...


Unless I was struggling to put food on the table I'd never sell mine.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

aneflan said:


> So can you help and talk me into keeping the tuna? 😀


The 33J1 is the best of the bunch IMO! (That's why I bought it, duh..)


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Just noticed the Seiko logo is applied, not printed, on my new SBBN043. Pretty cool detail…


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

You just noticed that huh?  The blue dial is very different from the other two versions, it's like, shiny but still textured. Would love to see it in person.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

007 Silver Tuna II


----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

Yeah i'm keeping this! 🥰


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

aneflan said:


> Yeah i'm keeping this! 🥰
> View attachment 16343826


Congrats… But be careful, Tunas are addicting


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Archangel FX said:


> Congrats… But be careful, Tunas are addicting


That they are. Two in recent months and contemplating a third 🤦‍♂️


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Just bought a NOS SBDX005 rubber strap from Japan for my SLA041 can't wait to get it. That metal strap holder getting all scratched up is pissing me off.


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

aneflan said:


> Yeah i'm keeping this!
> View attachment 16343826



You will be glad you kept it. Mine says hello. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Loving the Blue Tuna on this grey Nick Mankey hook strap!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Auto tuna today!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

konners said:


> That they are. Two in recent months and contemplating a third 🤦‍♂️


Yep, Mrs AFX says she won’t ever believe me when I say it’s the last one


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

7C46-7008 For Today


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

army-av-8-tor said:


> 7C46-7008 For Today
> 
> View attachment 16346046
> 
> View attachment 16346048


Which model is this? It’s gorgeous! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN017 Today!


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

SBBN013 (In Blue)


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

More Darth Goodness !


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

SBBN007 bought this from Seiya in 2007…..great watch.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

A GRAIL for this new 2022 has finally arrived! The brother Ashtrays unite with the addition of the Seiko Tuna Ashtray 7C46-6009. In near NOS condition full set, happy to finally complete the catalog set.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Lone Piper said:


> Three more days to the “Book of Boba Fett”!! SBBN045 to get me through until then!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm enjoying it, do you like it?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

My tuna today, wore it while rewatching For your Eyes Only last night.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

7008


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

025 in the afternoon.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Polishing up the 015 for an evening switch!


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> A GRAIL for this new 2022 has finally arrived! The brother Ashtrays unite with the addition of the Seiko Tuna Ashtray 7C46-6009. In near NOS condition full set, happy to finally complete the catalog set.
> 
> View attachment 16349710
> View attachment 16349711
> ...


Congratulations on picking up a nos 7c46-6009 ashtray, just amazing to see🤩🤩🤩 your nos titanium 7c46-6010 will be happy to see his stainless steel brother!!! Amazing find and thank you for sharing🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩👍


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Lepdiggums said:


> Congratulations on picking up a nos 7c46-6009 ashtray, just amazing to see🤩🤩🤩 your nos titanium 7c46-6010 will be happy to see his stainless steel brother!!! Amazing find and thank you for sharing🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩👍


Thanks Bro much appreciated as always! Can’t wait see your other incoming gems 👌🏽🔥🔥🔥😎👍🏽


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Chronos Japan article on the Tuna. Just translate it.









セイコー／セイコーダイバー | 高級腕時計専門誌クロノス日本版[webChronos]


1965年の“150mダイバー”に始まったセイコーダイバーの歴史。当初、その歩みはささやかだったが、10年後に発表された“600mダイバー”は、後に制定される国際規格に影響を与えるに至った。ダイバーズウォッチの歴史を一新したセイコーの飽和潜水用腕時計。その進化を、マイルストーンとともに振り返ってみたい。




www.webchronos.net


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Back on a yellow strap.


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

Pete26 said:


> I'm enjoying it, do you like it?


Loved both episodes so far. I just really enjoy any new SW content. Boba Fett was always one of my favorite characters as a kid so I’m loving seeing his development. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

I found a SBDB008 golden spring drive tuna, so tempted.

Pic off the internet for reference:












Lone Piper said:


> Loved both episodes so far. I just really enjoy any new SW content. Boba Fett was always one of my favorite characters as a kid so I’m loving seeing his development.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boba is cool so far, too bad the actor is leaking spoilers online. So don't click on anything with his or the shows name on it


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

7009/1986 - 7008/1998









7009/1986









7009/1986










7008/1998










7008/1998


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

More Gold!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Biginboca said:


> Just noticed the Seiko logo is applied, not printed, on my new SBBN043. Pretty cool detail…


Congratulations on the Bluna, have one myself. very unique the way the blue is a bold deep blue and in other lights it’s straight black.
congrats on the purchase mate.
what straps have you tried so far?
my favourite are A navy blue Zulu or a blue and silver bond style to match the colours.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

All the Seiko Epson Tunas now have applied Seiko logo on the dial while the SII Tunas have it printed on (claiming durability reasons).


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

I’ve asked this before but don’t remember if there was a clear answer…

Is anyone aware of a FLAT crystal that fits the 031? Been trying to figure that out for awhile.


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)




----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I wanna see the back of that thing!!! Mmh I love behinds...


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Tickstart said:


> I wanna see the back of that thing!!! Mmh I love behinds...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

File photo…. for 3 035/041’s in a row!


----------



## Bierkameel (Aug 11, 2008)

Scored a new SBBN051 yesterday for a good price


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Caught the seconds of sun we've had in the last few days.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Tuna holic said:


> Congratulations on the Bluna, have one myself. very unique the way the blue is a bold deep blue and in other lights it’s straight black.
> congrats on the purchase mate.
> what straps have you tried so far?
> my favourite are A navy blue Zulu or a blue and silver bond style to match the colours.


So to answer your question these are the straps I have tried so far that looked pretty good (out of about 30 nato/Zulu/elastic straps I have):



My favorite for color is this adjustable nato style which is called “midnight” color and the weave has blue and black threads interwoven together. So it tracks with the dial changes really well, when the dial is blue the strap looks blue and then when the dial looks black the strap looks black:





What I don’t like is how the watch lays on my wrist with it, or any of the nato styles I’ve tried so far. For my tastes the tuna sits too tall with these single pass straps.



So for comfort I’m finding the elastic style from Watch Steward and Nick Mankey are my favorites. The best being this NMD grey I have pictured on this thread a few times. The grey color seems best suited of the options I’ve seen available in this style of strap:



And it lays wonderfully on my wrist, nice and low plus super comfortable with the soft elastic:



Ideally I could find a midnight weave strap in elastic then it would be the best of both worlds lol


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

015 Today..


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

You pretty much own only Tunas eh AFX?


----------



## thedeviling74 (12 mo ago)

Zimbe Limited Editions


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tickstart said:


> You pretty much own only Tunas eh AFX?


 I guess 75% of the collection are tunas….yes I really like them!!


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Archangel FX said:


> 015 Today..
> View attachment 16361212


Do you find the very outer edge of bezel to be quite shiny/almost blingy in certain direct light? I picked up a near mint version recently and love it, but the highly polished outer edge of bezel can at times feel distracting. Impossible to capture in photo - at least by me!


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Tried on the solar arnie flat vent strap today. Pretty thick compared to other flat vent straps and looks good on the tuna. Not a fan of silicone straps but not bad.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Hale color said:


> Do you find the very outer edge of bezel to be quite shiny/almost blingy in certain direct light? I picked up a near mint version recently and love it, but the highly polished outer edge of bezel can at times feel distracting. Impossible to capture in photo - at least by me!


Yes!!! There is a thin mirror polish around the very edge of the bezel! More so on my 017 vs the 007, but very hard to capture. Sounds like a photo challenge to get a good shot.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

janzamon said:


> Tried on the solar arnie flat vent strap today. Pretty thick compared to other flat vent straps and looks good on the tuna. Not a fan of silicone straps but not bad.


If you want a rubber version of that it's Seiko DAL1BP. Basically the 1st gen Z-22 vented strap which is what I wore as a kid with the 7002 diver.

I just recently put this old skool strap onto my Emperor Tuna it's very nostalgic for me lol!

I have a retro arnie as well the silicone strap even tho soft, feels more durable to the touch than the Pro Tuna ones (the soft touch coating keeps rubbing off quick).


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

krayzie said:


> If you want a rubber version of that it's Seiko DAL1BP. Basically the 1st gen Z-22 vented strap which is what I wore as a kid with the 7002 diver.
> 
> I just recently put this old skool strap onto my Emperor Tuna it's very nostalgic for me lol!
> 
> I have a retro arnie as well the silicone strap even tho soft, feels more durable to the touch than the Pro Tuna ones (the soft touch coating keeps rubbing off quick).


Dal1bp is certainly my favourite strap. Super comfy👍 Like to try different ones every once in a while to keep things interesting.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

janzamon said:


> Dal1bp is certainly my favourite strap. Super comfy👍 Like to try different ones every once in a while to keep things interesting.


We talked about it before, the Z-22 (DAL1bp) has become my favorite strap. I thought that during winter, I would switch back to silicone straps…but I don’t think I will. My biggest concern with Z-22 is spotting any cracks before the strap fails.


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

78 golden sq 😁


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Archangel FX said:


> My biggest concern with Z-22 is spotting any cracks before the strap fails.


I thought of this too. So I put some Dupont Rubber Saver on it today to make it a tad softer to prevent early cracks.

To be honest me and my old man wore the same Z-22 strap for 15 years back in the day and no cracks whatsoever, and it took a lot of abuse.

My Z-20 strap that came with the MM300 also no cracks after 10 years, fairly stiff out of the box and remains that way to this day.

I do wash my watch and strap everytime I come home.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

AndrwTNT said:


> I’ve asked this before but don’t remember if there was a clear answer…
> 
> Is anyone aware of a FLAT crystal that fits the 031? Been trying to figure that out for awhile.


Apparently I saw somewhere, maybe in this thread aways back, That the new 043 and 045 flat Sapphire fits the O31 and 033.
I could be mistaken but it may be worth checking on.

where to source one maybe another thing altogether though.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Biginboca said:


> So to answer your question these are the straps I have tried so far that looked pretty good (out of about 30 nato/Zulu/elastic straps I have):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice bro, thanks for the photos and the feedback. 
i’ve got a blue and silver NATO single pass but reverse colours to the one you showed. 
I must try that silver elastic strap, looks super comfortable.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tickstart said:


> View attachment 16364417


It looks like you caught the mirror polish “halo” around the edge of the bezel!! Great shot!!!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Archangel FX said:


> It looks like you caught the mirror polish “halo” around the edge of the bezel!! Great shot!!!


Why thank you! I was actually trying to catch the refractionary rainbowlike effect of the silver-matte paint on the hands but the resolution of my decade old camera isn't high enough it seems. I noticed the halo is present on the old tunas too.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

…my attempt at the halo >>


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

solar


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I did better without even trying ;-) @ afx


----------



## ncx (Feb 9, 2021)

Polished bezel's edge on a 033 Tuna


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Auto..


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Archangel FX said:


> …my attempt at the halo >>
> View attachment 16364522


Ooh, well done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armsraised (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Couple days late to post friday evening lume.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

janzamon said:


> Couple days late to post friday evening lume.


Your outdoor shots have been great!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Sunrise on Sunday! 0°C here on the upper Texas coast. But it just isn’t the same without the snow


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

My first 2022 Tunatastic post!


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> Your outdoor shots have been great!!





Archangel FX said:


> Sunrise on Sunday! 0°C here on the upper Texas coast. But it just isn’t the same without the snow
> View attachment 16369060


Thanks! Awesome looking sunset! Didn't realize it could get that cold out there in Texas. I'm so done with the snow and ice and freezing cold already 🥶. Atleast I can get some nice watch pics while waiting for summer.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

janzamon said:


> Thanks! Awesome looking sunset! Didn't realize it could get that cold out there in Texas. I'm so done with the snow and ice and freezing cold already 🥶. Atleast I can get some nice watch pics while waiting for summer.


The freezing temp is just due to a passing front….it will be mid 70’s by Wednesday. Then back down near freezing next week. Now the mountains in west Texas is a different story -it’s cold and windy!


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Bluna Monday


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

More in-depth of the Tuna design here:









ムーブメント設計 三谷 敏寛、外装設計 小林 篤志｜Seiko Since 1881 ＜時の技＞｜セイコーウオッチ


セイコーの時計は、「人」がつくっています。「製作過程」や「職人のものづくりへの想い」を通じて、職人が品質を大切に考え、ものづくりに取り組む姿をご紹介します。



www.seikowatches.com


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Felt like a Darth kind of day


----------



## pseikopath (12 mo ago)

Niceeeee. I love tunas and hope to get a grandfather one soon. Which is weird bc my other favorite one is the 62MAS which is sleek and light. But all the effort and innovation that got into a tuna... Nice shots!


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Question for 031 owners:

Does your watch have a light rattle when you shake it?

Only reason I ask is because I’d recently dropped it on the tile, but of course never paid attention to any noise it’d made beforehand.

Thanks!


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

I didn't take a pic but we got dumped with 60cm of snow today and my SD Tuna was caked in ice. I spent the entire day with my trusty watch digging out of the driveway and helping cars get home on my street. The bezel got stiff but all is well once inside.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

AndrwTNT said:


> Question for 031 owners:
> 
> Does your watch have a light rattle when you shake it?
> 
> ...


My 031 doesn’t, however i have heard that the latest gen 045 etc does. Pretty much from the factory.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Ninja Tuna today on Haveston olive drab….


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

AndrwTNT said:


> Question for 031 owners:
> 
> Does your watch have a light rattle when you shake it?
> 
> ...


No rattle!


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

AndrwTNT said:


> Question for 031 owners:
> 
> Does your watch have a light rattle when you shake it?
> 
> ...


Take the strap off the watch and then see if it rattles. Could just be the spring bars in the lug holes.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Biginboca said:


> Take the strap off the watch and then see if it rattles. Could just be the spring bars in the lug holes.


That was actually how I came to notice it as odd. I had the strap, spring bars, shroud and bezel off to adjust the click springs and heard the rattle. So it for sure was internal..

It’s still keeping +1.5 seconds per month so I’m sure it’s fine but I may have to check it out anyway to ease my mind..

Thanks all!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good afternoon!


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Stainless steel Ashtray today😁


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

After months of waiting I finally got the OEM bracelet for my 300m Tuna. Here is a little comparison to a GS bracelet.


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Where have you bought it and how much $?


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Gilmour said:


> Where have you bought it and how much $?


Our local AD ordered it for me from Seiko. 256€


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SBBN037. Haven't paid this one nearly enough attention recently.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Sassi said:


> After months of waiting I finally got the OEM bracelet for my 300m Tuna. Here is a little comparison to a GS bracelet.
> View attachment 16375985
> 
> View attachment 16375986
> ...


Amazing comparison mate, I love that Grand Seiko, One of my grails.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

has anybody tried or compared the citizen BN0227-09L series in any of their colourways relative to the tuna??
would be keen to hear about the lume as much as anything.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Gilmour said:


> Where have you bought it and how much $?


I know you can get them from Gnomon, that’s where I got mine.








Seiko Bracelet for Prospex SBBN043/45 - Ref. M0MR337H0


Original Seiko bracelet for Prospex Tuna SBBN043, SBBN045 Lug Width: 22mm Length: 185mm




www.gnomonwatches.com


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

Lepdiggums said:


> Stainless steel Ashtray today😁
> View attachment 16375342


That looks like new. It’s a beauty!


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Tuna holic said:


> Amazing comparison mate, I love that Grand Seiko, One of my grails.


Thanks! The SBGA229 is my favorite watch. Awesome on the wrist. I hope you can get one in the future.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

011 Emperor today >>>


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

AndrwTNT said:


> That was actually how I came to notice it as odd. I had the strap, spring bars, shroud and bezel off to adjust the click springs and heard the rattle. So it for sure was internal..
> 
> It’s still keeping +1.5 seconds per month so I’m sure it’s fine but I may have to check it out anyway to ease my mind..
> 
> Thanks all!!


I wonder if the rattle is the battery holder not tighten down or something. At least you can get a watchmaker to open up the caseback from the back to check easy enough.


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

bombora said:


> That looks like new. It’s a beauty!


Thanks bombora😊
The cool thing about ashtrays, is they are all bezel, currently fitted with a nos replacement 😁


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

This just in!: tuna actually gets near water!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Out at the trade show…Round Top TX


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Trying a blue elastic on the Blue Tuna…


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Nah man stock is always best. Get it off of there!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Grandfather Re-issue>>>


----------



## wgazdik (Dec 21, 2021)

Does the mini tuna count?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Heading to work.


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

Marinemasters


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## -CUJO- (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Goldie with some Madagascar petrified wood>>>


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Tuesday Tunatastic!


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Fine tuna-tuesday to you all


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Breakfast of champions for Australia Day 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Tuesday!!


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

UPDATE:

Brought my Tuna in to Frank at TimeZone to get a new crystal put in and asked him to check on that rattle

Turns out it’s the movement holder thats loose.

Should be all better soon. Must have been from when I’d dropped it before.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Darth









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

SLA041
SBDX035


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Flying Tuna!


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

Archangel FX said:


> Flying Tuna!
> View attachment 16393874


There We Go! Right On !


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

jpisare said:


>


I like the old school strap! Looks Good


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

army-av-8-tor said:


> I like the old school strap! Looks Good


Thanks, buddy, appreciate it! Uncle Seiko GL831!


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

jpisare said:


> Thanks, buddy, appreciate it! Uncle Seiko GL831!


Fooled me! Looked just like a New Old Stock DE53DZ . Very Nice!


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

AndrwTNT said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Brought my Tuna in to Frank at TimeZone to get a new crystal put in and asked him to check on that rattle
> 
> ...


Did you manage to get any photos of the movement holder and what to tighten if we attempt this ourselves?
Did you get a sapphire crystal for your tuna?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Today’s Goldie>>>


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Tuna holic said:


> Did you manage to get any photos of the movement holder and what to tighten if we attempt this ourselves?
> Did you get a sapphire crystal for your tuna?


I didn’t get any photos but I’m curious as wel for future reference so I may ask him to snap a pic if he’s not done by tomorrow.

No, I just got a replacement OEM crystal.. I couldn’t find any sapphire crystals that were a proper fit. I wish I could because my last crystal got marked up pretty good from hardly any contact. Still my fault though .. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

If anyone is not using a ss shroud, I am willing to buy it for my solar tuna.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Friday!!


----------



## tyd450 (Jul 28, 2017)

I have fallen in love with the Darth Tuna but I think that it might be a little larger than I prefer on the wrist. So I have moved on to the Ninja Tuna which looks like it has been discontinued. 

Does anyone know if Seiko is going to release a new version of the ninja tuna with the updated handset and sapphire crystal? Or should I just try to source the discontinued SBBN035?


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

helvetica said:


> Marinemasters
> 
> View attachment 16387787


Beautiful collection, but keep a close eye on those straps - they do tend to tear after little while (found out the hard way with my own 22mm versions of that MM300 style).


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Question for SBBN051 owners (or those with knowledge about it);
Does anyone know what kind of gold plating is done to the screws? Assuming it’s not anodized cause I think they’re stainless..
Trying to see how difficult it would be to strip or polish down if I got one.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Tuna holic said:


> Did you manage to get any photos of the movement holder and what to tighten if we attempt this ourselves?
> Did you get a sapphire crystal for your tuna?


Update on regards to pictures..
Frank called me this morning and was already done with the watch so no pictures.. However, he did explain that the movement holder utilizes a sort of wavy ring (spring) to hold it in place and it had lost it’s tension (or been damaged from my tile drop?). He tried bending it but a few days later it was still too loose. He ended up using a specific O-ring size that ended up compensating for the loss in tension (from what I understood) and it’s fine now.


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

AndrwTNT said:


> Question for SBBN051 owners (or those with knowledge about it);
> Does anyone know what kind of gold plating is done to the screws? Assuming it’s not anodized cause I think they’re stainless..
> Trying to see how difficult it would be to strip or polish down if I got one.


Sounds easier to buy new and keep the original ones in case you change your mind?


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

…and today the new GT>>>


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Sunday is for Blue Tuna …


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

Archangel FX said:


> …and today the new GT>>>
> View attachment 16402791
> 
> View attachment 16402792


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

The real deal 1978 and then the "1978" Good choice! Thanks for sharing with us


Archangel FX said:


> View attachment 16400682


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SBBN035 on a BluShark nato…


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Sbbn007 on wrist for third day straight. Except here on a pile of snow.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The Dark side today….Darth!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

janzamon said:


> Sbbn007 on wrist for third day straight. Except here on a pile of snow.


Another beautiful pic!! It would be great to see your “post cards” together in “Seiko Posing in Nature” thread


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

army-av-8-tor said:


> View attachment 16403349
> 
> 
> View attachment 16403352
> ...


Wait a minute!!!! That’s not the 035!! I have looked at this page 4 or five times now, and just noticed! 

I think a big congrats is in order!!


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

Archangel FX said:


> Wait a minute!!!! That’s not the 035!! I have looked at this page 4 or five times now, and just noticed!
> 
> I think a big congrats is in order!!


Yep a bit a trickery on the pic!
I found one in Europe, but it took some time, and probably more than expected to pay, but eh, I wanted a 005. I will say this to the folks out there, if you are longing for a 005 , the SLA041 / SBDX035 is the better choice. ArchangelFX has a good thread on the grandfather tuna re-issue, with lots of others chiming in. I will say the SLA041 (as a new made watch) has ALL the traditions and more (minus the 600m) so in all, get the SLA041 and you wont be disappointed


----------



## tyd450 (Jul 28, 2017)

tyd450 said:


> I have fallen in love with the Darth Tuna but I think that it might be a little larger than I prefer on the wrist. So I have moved on to the Ninja Tuna which looks like it has been discontinued.
> 
> Does anyone know if Seiko is going to release a new version of the ninja tuna with the updated handset and sapphire crystal? Or should I just try to source the discontinued SBBN035?


After some consideration, I think I've decided to just go with the new SBBN045 with the black bezel instead. Then the next possible move would be adding the Darth.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

army-av-8-tor said:


> Yep a bit a trickery on the pic!
> I found one in Europe, but it took some time, and probably more than expected to pay, but eh, I wanted a 005. I will say this to the folks out there, if you are longing for a 005 , the SLA041 / SBDX035 is the better choice. ArchangelFX has a good thread on the grandfather tuna re-issue, with lots of others chiming in. I will say the SLA041 (as a new made watch) has ALL the traditions and more (minus the 600m) so in all, get the SLA041 and you wont be disappointed


. In my defense, the same sweater from your previous post made it look like the same picture…

That is great to find a 005. It gives a lot of “depth” to your collection!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

tyd450 said:


> After some consideration, I think I've decided to just go with the new SBBN045 with the black bezel instead. Then the next possible move would be adding the Darth.


That’s not a bad plan. Have you worn any tunas or larger watches like the Darth? I feel as you step up thru the sizes all the way to the emperor, at first, each step feels like a large jump…but after a few days it seems normal. Here is a comparison of the Solar tuna to the Darth>>>


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Darth at nite!


----------



## tyd450 (Jul 28, 2017)

Archangel FX said:


> That’s not a bad plan. Have you worn any tunas or larger watches like the Darth? I feel as you step up thru the sizes all the way to the emperor, at first, each step feels like a large jump…but after a few days it seems normal. Here is a comparison of the Solar tuna to the Darth>>>
> View attachment 16405518


I have had the golden solar tuna and enjoyed the size of that one, but I know that is pretty thin on the wrist compared to the real tunas. I used to have a Tudor Pelagos LHD and had no problem wearing that as a daily and I know a lot of people say that wears large. I also had a Casio Protrek that was like 52mm if I remember correctly. I'm also 6'5" 250lbs with 7.5" wrists. I think I would be able to swing it and enjoy it.

I really love the look of the darth but if I am being honest with myself I think I would be happier with one of the 300m tunas because of the bracelet/strap versatility. I think I would really like having the bracelet with the ratcheting clasp as an option. So that's why I think I will start there and then possibly scratch the darth itch later on if it is still there!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

New shoes for two of my Tunas!


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

I know this video has been posted before, but it’s an amazing demonstration of Tuna greatnesses


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Feb 1!


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Just a Fool’s Gold for me…


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

007 this cold rainy evening!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

017…still cold!


----------



## goldtyson (Mar 16, 2009)

Good Tuna's afternoon from Spain !


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

3xseiko.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Love the tuna on Saturday when the day wheel reads blue…


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Biginboca said:


> Love the tuna on Saturday when the day wheel reads blue…


I’m digging the blue.. It is the blue Tuna, right?!


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Yes, SBBN043.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

I have most Tunas on straps, but I really enjoy the 015 bracelet.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Archangel FX said:


> I have most Tunas on straps, but I really enjoy the 015 bracelet.
> View attachment 16417708
> View attachment 16417709


I agree - the 015 bracelet is the best Seiko made for the Tunas so far. That's why I ditched the oem 031 bracelet for the far superior 015 version.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Has anyone here had a 7c46 serviced? I see some vintage pieces, they're probably due.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Archangel FX said:


> 007 this cold rainy evening!
> View attachment 16412815


These crop circled Tunas are next in line. I have one well spoken for with a fellow WUS gentleman. I'm sure it will find its way to my wrist sooner or later. If I hadn't fallen for the Amphibias, a WRUW pic would have been the normal course to have occurred.


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Tickstart said:


> Has anyone here had a 7c46 serviced? I see some vintage pieces, they're probably due.



New gaskets, battery, pressure test and one screw for the shroud. 1400Sek
About 2months turnaround. Service made in Norway.


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

1981 7549-7010


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Tickstart said:


> Has anyone here had a 7c46 serviced? I see some vintage pieces, they're probably due.


The movement itself ? Maybe someone has had a private watch repairer do so but I imagine if they [ever] start misbehaving & get sent into Seiko then they just put a new movement in.
I think the movement is virtually bombproof & runs for decades without degrading in any way..certainly much poorer quality quartz movements will run for decades with just a new battery every few years.


----------



## Bit1der (Dec 23, 2018)

Looking forward to add 1000m quartz Tuna to my humble collection. At the end deciding between sbbn040 and sbbn025 - can't make choice. I'd be really grateful for advice from fellow tuna lovers.


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Roningrad said:


> These crop circled Tunas are next in line. I have one well spoken for with a fellow WUS gentleman. I'm sure it will find its way to my wrist sooner or later. If I hadn't fallen for the Amphibias, a WRUW pic would have been the normal course to have occurred.


The crop circles definitely stand out on these Tunas!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Bit1der said:


> Looking forward to add 1000m quartz Tuna to my humble collection. At the end deciding between sbbn040 and sbbn025 - can't make choice. I'd be really grateful for advice from fellow tuna lovers.


The 1000m Tuna is a great watch. Between your two choices, the visual appeal should be your primary guidance. The Golden Tuna is unique to its development history, but the Darth is true to the “blacked out” diver look. Either choice is great…but choose the look that appeals to you the most. …I have one of each . (older Darth and Goldie)


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Goldie today!


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

I haven’t wound the Emperor in a while….


----------



## DanielWellingtonEsEl#1 (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## DanielWellingtonEsEl#1 (Nov 2, 2021)

tyd450 said:


> I have fallen in love with the Darth Tuna but I think that it might be a little larger than I prefer on the wrist. So I have moved on to the Ninja Tuna which looks like it has been discontinued.
> 
> Does anyone know if Seiko is going to release a new version of the ninja tuna with the updated handset and sapphire crystal? Or should I just try to source the discontinued SBBN035?


If they did, it will be more expensive and will have that vile X on the dial. My vote is to source the 035.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Sloan441 (Jun 4, 2011)

Bit1der said:


> Looking forward to add 1000m quartz Tuna to my humble collection. At the end deciding between sbbn040 and sbbn025 - can't make choice. I'd be really grateful for advice from fellow tuna lovers.


Get the 025. 

It'll come down to the array of visual features that appeals most to you and all the various generations of Darth Tuna are slightly different. I think the 025 has the best array of visual features, but I personally prefer the older handset. 

What the 025 brings to the table are the Marinemaster marked dial, a Prospex signed crown, and the day/date illuminated pip. The only demerit (to me) is the Monster handset. Nothing wrong with it, but I prefer the older MM handset. 

The Golden Tuna is (obviously) gold, but it's most similar to the 011 watch. Love the handset on this one. 

Can't lose either way, but of the two I'd be inclined to the 025.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Me I'll go for SBBN040 cuz it actually reads Quartz on the dial and that is so rare these days.

Don't forget there's also the Robert Marx version of the Darth Tuna.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Just finished….Darth to Beskar conversion!


----------



## tyd450 (Jul 28, 2017)

Decided to pick up this SBBN015 that just came today instead of a newer 045. I'm very happy with the decision! I think the Darth may be next... Do you think my wrist can pull it off? I'm really happy with how the 015 wears


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

tyd450 said:


> Decided to pick up this SBBN015 that just came today instead of a newer 045. I'm very happy with the decision! I think the Darth may be next... Do you think my wrist can pull it off? I'm really happy with how the 015 wears


Congrats on the 015. It’s getting to be a hard to find watch! Absolutely!! You can wear the Darth!!


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

tyd450 said:


> Decided to pick up this SBBN015 that just came today instead of a newer 045. I'm very happy with the decision! I think the Darth may be next... Do you think my wrist can pull it off? I'm really happy with how the 015 wears


Congrats on the 015 pickup, and she looks great on your wrist. The 015 is in my humble opinion, the quintessential Tuna mostly because of the stellar bracelet, signed crown, original OG handset, amazing domed hardlex, and everything Seiko was before the Prospexification event of 2014. Back when I'd get all giddy over the yellow and black JDM Seiko prospex boxes that you had to order from one of the big 3........damn, I digress but I really wish I held on to my 017 (a close 2nd perfect Tuna and contender for 1st with the 015 bracelet). Enjoy that bad boy!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Archangel FX said:


> Just finished….Darth to Beskar conversion!
> View attachment 16421865
> View attachment 16421867
> View attachment 16421876


The Quartz is strong with this one.


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Back on the solar arnie silicone strap.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Morning!


----------



## Bit1der (Dec 23, 2018)

Sloan441 said:


> Get the 025.
> 
> It'll come down to the array of visual features that appeals most to you and all the various generations of Darth Tuna are slightly different. I think the 025 has the best array of visual features, but I personally prefer the older handset.
> 
> ...


Thanks for advices. Deciding for Darth Tuna 025, as more of original design rather than reissue. Though Goldie will stay in my wishlist. I'm waiting for ssbs018 reissue)


----------



## -CUJO- (Jul 3, 2021)

Love my 025. The reason that I bought it was for the handset. It’s super legible:


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Today's tuna trip!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Nite mode!!


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> Nite mode!!
> View attachment 16426812
> 
> View attachment 16426813


The Beskar Tuna!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*ET>>>







*


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Certified G said:


> SBBN035 on a BluShark nato…


Love the 035, and the Darth.
do you find the black coating or DLC ever shows any marks or chipping at all? I love the blacked out look, however that is a concern before my purchase. 
thank you


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

More Gold!


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

SLA042 (2020) and 7549-7000 (1977)


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Niko said:


> SLA042 (2020) and 7549-7000 (1977)
> 
> View attachment 16431045


I am feeling it! great stunner&beater combo!

Here is mine cheap&not-so-cheap:


----------



## whynotnow? (Jan 17, 2011)

Recently, I got a Seiko Solar Tuna. Well, that started me looking at yet another watch. Narrowed it down to the SBBN047 or SBBN045. Gotta admit, the Darth aspect looks good to me.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Newly-arrived 035!


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Long gone but not forgotten. Hope the WUS brethren that got them are still enjoying them, sigh........Salud to my old 017, 025, 031, and 013

The only survivor I have is my 031, and she's a keeper

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

How much does the newna weigh without the bracelet/strap? I imagine it's pretty chunky but otoh the movement is mostly made of plastic.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Tickstart said:


> How much does the newna weigh without the bracelet/strap? I imagine it's pretty chunky but otoh the movement is mostly made of plastic.


Not sure the weight but if you do some googling I’m sure it is out there. I don’t think the movement is mostly plastic btw…


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Plastic movement?! What the hell are we talking about here?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Tickstart said:


> How much does the newna weigh without the bracelet/strap? I imagine it's pretty chunky but otoh the movement is mostly made of plastic.


123g with rubber. Sbbn045.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

jpisare said:


>


That’s a good lookin’ school of tuna there!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN015….the 300m Tuna is just a fun watch!!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

jpisare said:


> Plastic movement?! What the hell are we talking about here?


Yeah, this other guy clearly doesn't know what is he talking about


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Don't confuse the 7C46 with the 7549. The 7C46 is indeed mostly FRP (the mainplate), but metal where it's needed (gears, keyless works, antimagnetic plate etc), while the 7549 is all metal. But you're right it probably won't account for more than 10g I'd wager.

So pretty much this (even though this is a 7C43):


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

stygianloon said:


> View attachment 16107984


If you ever want to sell….
Just saying bro, that’s a magnificent piece🖖


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

It’s cold this morning here…041>>>


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)

SBEP003


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Ad of curiosity, does anybody who owns a 1000 meter tuna, replace the battery themselves?
I am typically pretty handy at most things mechanical including watches. 
however when considering a 1000 meter Darth,
i’m just curious as to how tricky it might be.
thanks all😁🐨🇦🇺


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Tuna holic said:


> Ad of curiosity, does anybody who owns a 1000 meter tuna, replace the battery themselves?
> I am typically pretty handy at most things mechanical including watches.
> however when considering a 1000 meter Darth,
> i’m just curious as to how tricky it might be.
> thanks all😁🐨🇦🇺


I dont believe it's difficult but what I know is that one needs special tools to do it


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

@Tuna holic 








How To Change the Battery of a Darth Tuna (7C46-0AA0)


Hello! With some free time on my hands and bored to death, I managed to come across a VERY cool essay on a How-To tutorial to replace the 1000m Darth Tuna battery. The author is Derek, and I hope he's fine with me posting this here. Derek, thank you so much for documenting the process...




www.thewatchsite.com


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

danielsallfix said:


> @Tuna holic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Groovy thank you!!


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

deleted


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

I Don’t see many pics of this particular tuna,
I guess the yellow is a bit too bright for most?


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

choco.late said:


> I Don’t see many pics of this particular tuna,
> I guess the yellow is a bit too bright for most?
> View attachment 16436990


Yellowfin tuna is my favourite, but couldn't get one so for now I'm sporting the darth 025. If one pops up for a reasonable price I'm all over it.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The yellow kilotuna was almost a given in the tuna lineup wasn't it, it went on for a long time no? For me it's one of those staple pieces before I got into tunas proper. But it really stands out. Shame it's gone, underestimated watch!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*011 Emperor to start the week!















*


----------



## ncx (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

choco.late said:


> I Don’t see many pics of this particular tuna,
> I guess the yellow is a bit too bright for most?
> View attachment 16436990


Yep you dont see it much! But I enjoy it! Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

Check out them screws! Modified for old school ascetics
and old school original Z22 compliments of AFX ! A classic Seiko diver strap


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

army-av-8-tor said:


> Check out them screws! Modified for old school ascetics
> and old school original Z22 compliments of AFX ! A classic Seiko diver strap
> 
> View attachment 16438205
> ...


Man that 005 is looking good! Did you use the hot water trick to get the Z22 to hold a curl?


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

Archangel FX said:


> Man that 005 is looking good! Did you use the hot water trick to get the Z22 to hold a curl?


I have not tried that- She is still pretty stiff! Im just letting it be the Z22 it is for now, but yeah on the wrist ...its a chunky feel at the time. But at your liking that Z22 with the angled ribs,..so classic! Its got to be one of my favorite Seiko straps so we have to make it work out


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This cold blue Seiko Save The Ocean "Antarctic" Swimming Penguin for Tuna Tuesday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Bierkameel (Aug 11, 2008)

Well that escalated quickly.
I ordered a nice Hexad bracelet for the SBBN051 but it didn't fit because of the short lugs, so I had to score a SBBN049 which is a great match.


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Bierkameel said:


> Well that escalated quickly.
> I ordered a nice Hexad bracelet for the SBBN051 but it didn't fit because of the short lugs, so I had to score a SBBN049 which is a great match.


That 051 looks great 👍


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The original bracelet for the 049 looks much better though.


----------



## Bierkameel (Aug 11, 2008)

Tickstart said:


> The original bracelet for the 049 looks much better though.


I hate the Seiko bracelet, for this money I expect screws instead of pins and collars.
On the original the links are too large for good comfort, the clasp is way to fat because of the ratchet system that I will never use and the rest of the bracelet is too thin, I think this 100$ Strapcode Hexad is much nicer, and it uses screws with loctite.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

All valid points. I like it though!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Ocean this mid February >>>


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Biginboca said:


> Loving the Blue Tuna on this grey Nick Mankey hook strap!


Have looked at those traps online recently and I’m fascinated.
I usually wear single pass Zulu straps
How comfortable and secure would you say the straps are from your experience?
Nice Bluna btw.
mine says hello


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Tuna holic said:


> Have looked at those traps online recently and I’m fascinated.
> I usually wear single pass Zulu straps
> How comfortable and secure would you say the straps are from your experience?
> Nice Bluna btw.
> ...


I find these straps to be super comfortable! The security isn’t as good as a nato, if you lose one springbar you will lose the watch. Because of this I only wear elastic straps with shoulderless (solid) springbars.


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Jfrenchy85 (11 mo ago)

army-av-8-tor said:


> Yep you dont see it much! But I enjoy it! Thanks for sharing with us


I am trying to contact army-av-8-tor about an Hellenic F-4 watch, but cannot message him for some reason, can someone help me out. Thank you!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*014 ET >>>















*


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

My only Tuna atm....


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Thursday!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

NOS addition, the rare H558-7020 Ashtray Arnie edition…


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

New nato with black hardware to match the 035!


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Waiting for summer. Enough of snow already.


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

There’s a new kid in town!
Just received, LNIB
And it’s friday!


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

This is really cool and pictures do not do it justice, it looks way better in person


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

Archangel FX said:


> Good Thursday!
> View attachment 16444594
> 
> View attachment 16444592


Very Nice STEEL! does that have the domed crystal?


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> NOS addition, the rare H558-7020 Ashtray Arnie edition…
> View attachment 16444981
> View attachment 16444982
> View attachment 16444983
> ...


WOW ! That is really nice! Thanks for sharing with us! Yep havent seen that before and its like brand new, very nice vintage and classic piece!


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

army-av-8-tor said:


> WOW ! That is really nice! Thanks for sharing with us! Yep havent seen that before and its like brand new, very nice vintage and classic piece!


Thanks was super happy to finally find one! Thanks for your service also! 👊🏽😎👍🏽


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Thanks was super happy to finally find one! Thanks for your service also! 👊🏽😎👍🏽


So you were actively searching for this particular watch? Please do share your hunt for your find, if youd like to, we do love those kind of stories here


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

army-av-8-tor said:


> Very Nice STEEL! does that have the domed crystal?


Yes, it’s the SBBN017 with the domed crystal.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

army-av-8-tor said:


> View attachment 16447185
> 
> 
> View attachment 16447187
> ...


That is looking quite nice!! Did you make those screws from the originals?


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

Archangel FX said:


> That is looking quite nice!! Did you make those screws from the originals?


No not the originals (hard to find and..well overpriced for just "some screws"
The tunas tend to use (i havent checked ALL tunas) but the 1000m tend to use the M2.5x4mm screw/thread/depth, the thing is finding some with the head size to fit, I found some from a guy in canada that makes screws for knife making in the M2.5 size, and in titanium, I then just used my dremel tool with a thin cutting wheel to hatch the already cross-tip pattern


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

army-av-8-tor said:


> No not the originals (hard to find and..well overpriced for just "some screws"
> The tunas tend to use (i havent checked ALL tunas) but the 1000m tend to use the M2.5x4mm screw/thread/depth, the thing is finding some with the head size to fit, I found some from a guy in canada that makes screws for knife making in the M2.5 size, and in titanium, I then just used my dremel tool with a thin cutting wheel to hatch the already cross-tip pattern


The screws look good. Did you buff the DLC of your bezel?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

To celebrate!


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

Archangel FX said:


> To celebrate!
> View attachment 16447309


Another original creation!
Looking good! 
If only Seiko would a least look at or follow out forum!


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

Archangel FX said:


> The screws look good. Did you buff the DLC of your bezel?


I didnt, but the idea originated from your build. You had an extra DLC black bezel to buff, I didnt, so I had to acquire another bezel to play with, since I was going that direction and had to purchase one, I found a silver/steel one


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

army-av-8-tor said:


> I didnt, but the idea originated from your build. You had an extra DLC black bezel to buff, I didnt, so I had to acquire another bezel to play with, since I was going that direction and had to purchase one, I found a silver/steel one


You’ll have to post a family shot of this with your 005, so we can compare.


----------



## Matcoman (Jul 8, 2015)

Tuna holic said:


> Have looked at those traps online recently and I’m fascinated.
> I usually wear single pass Zulu straps
> How comfortable and secure would you say the straps are from your experience?
> Nice Bluna btw.
> ...


that looks so clean!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Group shot with the 011>>>


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

Angels request! and by the grace of God I have these! Thank you Lord


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Going with the 1978 golden one tonight 😁


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Those are some very cool pieces you fellas have there. Making me want a big boy tuna also. Sporting the sbbn007 today


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

No politics please.


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

janzamon said:


> Those are some very cool pieces you fellas have there. Making me want a big boy tuna also. Sporting the sbbn007 today


Maybe mine can make it over the Baltic sea?


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

army-av-8-tor said:


> I didnt, but the idea originated from your build. You had an extra DLC black bezel to buff, I didnt, so I had to acquire another bezel to play with, since I was going that direction and had to purchase one, I found a silver/steel one


May I ask where you sourced the silver bezel?
Thanks


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*Golden SQ today!







*


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Sunday! SBBN017 today


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

….and modern Golden Tuna


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Good with the Ashtray for awhile tonight 😁


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Enjoying the 011 today!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden Tuna…sweet!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Saturday morning!!


----------



## 004 (Jun 23, 2021)

I just purchased a SBDX035 / SLA041J.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Sunday! SLA041>>>


----------



## Rivaldo10 (Aug 10, 2018)

And I finally became the owner of Tuna))


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Rivaldo10 said:


> And I finally became the owner of Tuna))


Congrats 🎉 Welcome to the club









Wearing the sbbn031 today


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Rivaldo10 said:


> And I finally became the owner of Tuna))
> 
> View attachment 16467915
> View attachment 16467915


Congrats bro!!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*Gold Ocean for this sunny Monday!















*


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Tuna switch for tuesday. Didn't remember to change the date though.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBDX011 for this 1st day of March!


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## ncx (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Emperor >>>


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN015 >>>


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Does anyone know the size of the sbbn031 bezel gasket/oring?

I’m wanting to get a replacement but with just a slight jump up in thickness for more friction.


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Rivaldo10 (Aug 10, 2018)

043/045/049 owners, could you please tell me if you shake the watch, is there any sound inside it?


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Rivaldo10 said:


> 043/045/049 owners, could you please tell me if you shake the watch, is there any sound inside it?


Nope? There shouldnt be any


----------



## Rivaldo10 (Aug 10, 2018)

Rikimaru said:


> Nope? There shouldnt be any


One person and I have on my watch, a little noise inside the watch when shaking near the ear))


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Rivaldo10 said:


> One person and I have on my watch, a little noise inside the watch when shaking near the ear))


That’s bad ju ju .


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

just received a bonetto cinturini strap to replace the original one that broke


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

No shake.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN007>>>


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Rivaldo10 (Aug 10, 2018)

Nite Icon 44 mm and Tuna


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MARINEMASTER SBDX011>>>















*


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Ashtray tonight 😊


----------



## MikoDel (Dec 10, 2010)

romeo-1 said:


> Ok...i think we need an "Official" Tuna thread. Let's get all of the Tunas (past and present) together in one thread for our viewing pleasure. ...Let's see them all!


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> *MARINEMASTER SBDX011>>>
> View attachment 16483150
> 
> View attachment 16483149
> *


I am getting to like this one more and more from seeing your pics…
Someday …….


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

trying on the colareb firenze ,I know it’s a diver and some think it’s unnatural to put a diver on a leather strap but I don’t get my watch wet except maybe during the summer and changing straps is so easy…








.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

choco.late said:


> I am getting to like this one more and more from seeing your pics…
> Someday …….


The auto Tunas, Emperors, are a lot of fun! I enjoy this model so much I have a spare


----------



## Rivaldo10 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Usually not a fan of the perpetual labia bracelet but that Silver Tuna saves it.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Watched an episode of Dexter, New Blood, titled Too Many Tuna Sandwiches. Is there such a thing?


----------



## timestampaviator (Oct 13, 2016)

Anyone have experience sending a 7549 Tuna to an authorized seiko center? I assume these have to be sent to Japan for servicing.


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Oldie Goldie today!


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden Emperor >>>


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

…and a nite shot to finish off the day!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

SBDX011


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Beskar Tuna today >>>


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

DST tomorrow!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Archangel FX said:


> DST tomorrow!
> View attachment 16494633


I just watched the Adam Project and after it went across to Netflix to see the DST PSA by none other than Christopher Nolan himself. We only experimented with DST once here but our Grazier State Premier voted it down. It came up once in the 90's for a referendum but was overwhelmingly voted down by our State.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Pete26 said:


> I just watched the Adam Project and after it went across to Netflix to see the DST PSA by none other than Christopher Nolan himself. We only experimented with DST once here but our Grazier State Premier voted it down. It came up once in the 90's for a referendum but was overwhelmingly voted down by our State.


Interesting, we have had it here for many years now. I do like the extra daylight in the evening during the summmer.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SLA041 Emperor >>>


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JayV007 (May 7, 2019)

mariod said:


>


Excellent work man!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

A little gold today, to start the week!


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

It warmed up to 76°F…great day for the 011!


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanx to a stellar WUS member, I am able to add an SLA042 to the collection 👍🏼


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

That looks absolutely stunning congrats!!


----------



## timestampaviator (Oct 13, 2016)

Niko said:


> View attachment 16501224


Thanks for the inspiration, looking to put my golden on leather too. Because lets face it, its 40 years old and won't see water anymore.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Day 2…


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Lume Shot!


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Spending some time in the sun.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

A guy at the office recognized my Tuna the other day, "en liten tonfisk" he said.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Heading to the cruise-in this evening!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Archangel FX said:


> Heading to the cruise-in this evening!
> View attachment 16508663


Now you got me curious as to what vehicle you got yourself there!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

konners said:


> Now you got me curious as to what vehicle you got yourself there!


2016 C7 Z-51 Vette 








BTW: I spotted a Seiko Monster in the wild at the cruise-in…He said he had 2 more at home… But no yellow 1st Gen


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tickstart said:


> A guy at the office recognized my Tuna the other day, "en liten tonfisk" he said.


Hey, Bing translate did a pretty good job. “a little tuna”


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The SLA042 has a very bold hand set and lume plot…. The hands are larger than the original tunas. Definitely ups the level of legibility.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden Tuna today…..storms this evening!


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

A good choice! I think I will second that


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Spring has sprung!!


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

Archangel FX said:


> Spring has sprung!!
> View attachment 16514859
> 
> View attachment 16514858


and a true beauty it is ! Spring that is..and a good SLA041 !


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

Archangel FX said:


> The SLA042 has a very bold hand set and lume plot…. The hands are larger than the original tunas. Definitely ups the level of legibility.
> View attachment 16510694
> View attachment 16510695


Yes it does appear so,..Almost looks like the same size hand set as the original 6159-7010 with the shorter lollipop second hand, interesting


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

army-av-8-tor said:


> Yes it does appear so,..Almost looks like the same size hand set as the original 6159-7010 with the shorter lollipop second hand, interesting


Army, good catch…they do look to be the same size as the original 6159-7010. What gives the illusion of being bigger is not being bisected completely and having the lighter color frame on the hands. So your 005 hands are the same size as the 041 or 6159?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

I had to move it to a Z-22 strap…


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I wanna try a huge tuna now....


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

Archangel FX said:


> Army, good catch…they do look to be the same size as the original 6159-7010. What gives the illusion of being bigger is not being bisected completely and having the lighter color frame on the hands. So your 005 hands are the same size as the 041 or 6159?
> View attachment 16516304


They appear to be the same size I believe, I noticed the lollipop second hand on the SLA041/SBDX035 is the same as the 6159 whereas the ball rolls right over the hour index marks, whereas the SBDX005 and yours, the ball falls just shy, which I prefer actually, because under low light sometimes it takes you a bit to find the second hand when its right on top of the hour index balls. So it appears they made the 041 exactly like the 6159 for replica sake yet they knew that practicality sake the second hand ball should fall short of the hour marker for easier reference, like on your 042 or the 005. But all in all just minutia details that's fun to notice in our interest in the tuna's .


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

SBDX005 today

Brother's...I really love this piece and found it in a shop on world travels in my work, but I might have to let this one go because in my circumstances I just cant afford to keep her, I do love it though


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah (Dec 20, 2007)

Don't know if I posted this tuna before. My SBDB008, the first Spring Drive limited edition tuna.


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Tickstart said:


> I wanna try a huge tuna now....


How big? Is this enough?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Traveling with the 042>>>


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Still 042. 24/7 while on the road…


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Saturday!


----------



## tyd450 (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Infringer (12 mo ago)

Just waiting on my SBDX014 to show up….


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Infringer said:


> Just waiting on my SBDX014 to show up….
> View attachment 16526082


Looking forward to the pix 👍🏼


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

New week…happy Monday!


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a query on the latest tuna bracelet. I have the latest SBBN045 and loving it. I’m happy with it on the stock silicone strap, however I keep thinking of giving a bracelet a go. Is the stock bracelet worth the price of $280 from Gnomon. It seems pricey to me as I wasn’t overwhelmed with the similar MM300 bracelet I had and I’m not sold on the divers extension, it looks bulky and maybe uncomfortable because of its size. Does the clasp accidentally extend in day to day wear? Should I just go Strapcode/Uncle Seiko? A lot of questions I know, sorry. Ideally I’d like Oyster, maybe president.


----------



## copan (Feb 11, 2006)

Inside my (ex-) 6159-7010














































































































Sadly, i sold it.
One of the coolest watches, i have ever had.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The SLA042 has been very enjoyable. It’s been a week without having to wind it…


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

Changing straps is a hobby in itself !
🤪


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

‘78 Gold Tuna! It will be 44 years old this Aug..


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Rivaldo10 (Aug 10, 2018)

oiljam said:


> I have a query on the latest tuna bracelet. I have the latest SBBN045 and loving it. I’m happy with it on the stock silicone strap, however I keep thinking of giving a bracelet a go. Is the stock bracelet worth the price of $280 from Gnomon. It seems pricey to me as I wasn’t overwhelmed with the similar MM300 bracelet I had and I’m not sold on the divers extension, it looks bulky and maybe uncomfortable because of its size. Does the clasp accidentally extend in day to day wear? Should I just go Strapcode/Uncle Seiko? A lot of questions I know, sorry. Ideally I’d like Oyster, maybe president.


Saw a bracelet on ebay, for $178, probably not original. On aliexpress also have, $120 + shipping, seems to be good quality.


----------



## Rivaldo10 (Aug 10, 2018)

photos from aliexpress


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Rivaldo10 said:


> Saw a bracelet on ebay, for $178, probably not original. On aliexpress also have, $120 + shipping, seems to be good quality.


I would suggest some caution on purchasing from eBay or the like. 
I bought a guaranteed original (with no packaging) ratcheting clasp and I swear it’s not as good as my original, A very good copy perhaps. 
I also have a super O oyster bracelet from strap code that I actually prefer wearing simply because it is cheap to replace and I don’t get scared of scratching it. That said the original does suit watch brilliantly


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

copan said:


> Inside my (ex-) 6159-7010
> View attachment 16529217
> 
> 
> ...


This happens to the best of us Copan, hopefully one day you can replace this beauty.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I stopped a guy on the street today when he passed me, I thought he was wearing one of those stainless steel MM200-ish SEIKOs (I don't know their SKUs). Turns out it was a modded SKX he had with a stainless Yatchmaster-looking bezel. He was cheerful and we talked for a bit, I showed him my 300m Tuna and he was like ooh I've never seen one IRL! Demonstrated the single-domed sapphire crystal warping effect and he was mighty impressed. Fun with people like that! Other times I've commented on people's watches they've gone totally opposite direction, covering up their arm and refusing to speak lol.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

015 Tuna Thursday!


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)

SLA041


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

April 1st is a good day !!


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Rivaldo10 said:


> Saw a bracelet on ebay, for $178, probably not original. On aliexpress also have, $120 + shipping, seems to be good quality.


Thanks. I’ve never bought anything from aliexpress so probably won’t go don’t that route but I appreciate your suggestion. My question really was whether the stock bracelet is worth the cost. It seems expensive but I don’t mind paying if it’s a quality bracelet. I’d probably buy from Gnomon unless someone knows of a UK supplier.


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

copan said:


> Inside my (ex-) 6159-7010
> View attachment 16529217
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing those "inside" pics, very neat, we dont get to see that very much if at all, and to see the movment too, great post! Thank you


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

The golden emperor today. The automatic tuna is one of my grails. I wanted to start with the SBDX011, but this one is also nice.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

ProF3T said:


> The golden emperor today. The automatic tuna is one of my grails. I wanted to start with the SBDX011, but this one is also nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The emperors are great watches!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

041>>>


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)

*S23635J1*


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBDX011>>>


----------



## Infringer (12 mo ago)

New addition to the Tuna Fam…


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Beauty and the beast.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Monday!


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Here you go! Vance.


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

My collection of SBBN015 👌


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

^^^
That is a nice set of SBBN015’s!!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*Gold ET 042 >>>















*


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

SBBN045.
Should have had a Tuna years ago, it’s just great. Loving the very accurate 7c46 movement. Been looking to put a bracelet on it but so far only worn it on the stock rubber strap which is very comfortable. The flat sapphire makes it very legible, while the inner dome gives the dial extra depth. First post on the Tuna thread after a good few years lurking. I’ve had the solar Tuna but this is a massive step up in quality.


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

Matt80s said:


> My collection of SBBN015 👌
> View attachment 16544667
> View attachment 16544673
> View attachment 16544676
> ...


Looks really cool with the black bezel and shroud! It’s a mod ?
where did you get the bezel?


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

choco.late said:


> Looks really cool with the black bezel and shroud! It’s a mod ?
> where did you get the bezel?


It was DLC coated in Japan very nice job to be honest regards Matt.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBDX011>>>














*


----------



## jg3456 (Jul 6, 2013)

save the ocean antarctica~


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Wizardskills (Sep 20, 2013)

My first Tuna. Love it already.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Wizardskills said:


> My first Tuna. Love it already.
> View attachment 16552327


Careful……they are addicting


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

SBBN031 back in the collection


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SLA041 to end the week!


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

oiljam said:


> SBBN045.
> Should have had a Tuna years ago, it’s just great. Loving the very accurate 7c46 movement. Been looking to put a bracelet on it but so far only worn it on the stock rubber strap which is very comfortable. The flat sapphire makes it very legible, while the inner dome gives the dial extra depth. First post on the Tuna thread after a good few years lurking. I’ve had the solar Tuna but this is a massive step up in quality.
> 
> View attachment 16547420


Congrats for the new addition mate. 
I have both and 031 and an 043. 
The seiko bracelet is wonderful to look at but due to the replacement cost I’m always scared of scratching it.
might I suggest a strap code 21.5mm end oyster bracelet, it looks amazing on both of my Tunas. Best part about it easily replaced, Super comfortable and not expensive.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

On a blue Saturday.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Wizardskills said:


> My first Tuna. Love it already.
> View attachment 16552327


I also love my Tuna and Lexus


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

could I please ask people‘s opinions on the Z 22 straps compared to the latest silicon style straps that come with the latest 045 and 043 tuna models?

Are they as good? What is this feel like?

I already have the 043 rubber strap and an SRP turtle soft silicon strap for comparison.
Thanks legends!


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

SBBN045 at work truck driving. Parked up btw


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)

sbbn033


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tuna holic said:


> could I please ask people‘s opinions on the Z 22 straps compared to the latest silicon style straps that come with the latest 045 and 043 tuna models?
> 
> Are they as good? What is this feel like?
> 
> ...


I wear Z 22 straps on almost all my non bracelet watches. They are a harder urethane rubber than the silicone straps. But, in this Texas coast climate (hot and humid) the Z 22 does not feel as sticky to me. The trick is, they need to be put in a small cup (close to your wrist diameter) and soaked in near boiling water for 10mins. These straps will hold a large watch like an emperor tuna very well. I get them for less than $20 a piece on eBay, but you have to watch out for knock offs! I use the curved vent, but there are also flat vent straps.

I also add a small o-ring to hold the tail of the strap in tight.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

It's been a while since I've posted here. Just wanted to praise Seiko's Darth Tuna. I have owned this SBBN013 for several years now. The battery marker indicates that the battery should have been changed in 2020. It is still going strong. Such a robust watch and currently my only dive watch.


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Archangel FX said:


> I wear Z 22 straps on almost all my non bracelet watches. They are a harder urethane rubber than the silicone straps. But, in this Texas coast climate (hot and humid) the Z 22 does not feel as sticky to me. The trick is, they need to be put in a small cup (close to your wrist diameter) and soaked in near boiling water for 10mins. These straps will hold a large watch like an emperor tuna very well. I get them for less than $20 a piece on eBay, but you have to watch out for knock offs! I use the curved vent, but there are also flat vent straps.
> 
> I also add a small o-ring to hold the tail of the strap in tight.
> View attachment 16553823


Many thanks for the information Archangel.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Out for a drive this evening to Kemah — > 042 on duty!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Don't forget sunscreen when you're outside afx!


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Goldie for Sunday >>>
















…and a quartz / auto lineup!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBDX011 MARINEMASTER!







*


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> *SBDX011 MARINEMASTER!
> View attachment 16559280
> *


SBDX011 is absolute tank 🤿 is this one yours FX?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Matt80s said:


> SBDX011 is absolute tank 🤿 is this one yours FX?


Yes it is! I hate to admit it, but I wear it so often, I picked up a back up


----------



## goldtyson (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> Yes it is! I hate to admit it, but I wear it so often, I picked up a back up
> View attachment 16559935


Nice, can get one like new condition might get it to add to my collection 🔥👌


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Bluna night glow last night








I really enjoy this watch, it glows super well,
however my 031 marinemaster absolutely trounces it often lighting up my entire bedroom. 
Love the new models especially the handsets,
but the 031 is my current favourite in collection.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Exhibit a:


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

janzamon said:


>


007🔥


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Matt80s said:


> Nice, can get one like new condition might get it to add to my collection 🔥👌


I think these are collectible watches, there is a lot of Seiko history behind them. Not to mention they have that serious diver look.  They come and go for sale online, but the prices have slowly moved up, although still fair for an 8L movement. My nicer one was bought from Japan in Jan 2019, with a mfg date of 2013.


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> I think these are collectible watches, there is a lot of Seiko history behind them. Not to mention they have that serious diver look.  They come and go for sale online, but the prices have slowly moved up, although still fair for an 8L movement. My nicer one was bought from Japan in Jan 2019, with a mfg date of 2013.
> View attachment 16561239


The one I'm looking at the same 2013 from Japan it's in lovely condition all so comes with service receipt from seiko fully serviced and resealed, lovely tuna 👌


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

NWA Day! 7C46-7008 (SSBS018). Lordy this wears like a watch half its size. Crazy.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Sheriff_Lobo (9 mo ago)

Darth Tuna on xmas morning


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Sheriff_Lobo said:


> View attachment 16561910
> 
> Darth Tuna on xmas morning


Welcome to WUS…Nice first post!!!


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Sheriff_Lobo said:


> View attachment 16561910
> 
> Darth Tuna on xmas morning


Absolutely love this model Bro,
would love to work one to my collection, congratulations!!!!


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Digi Tuna work beater

Also good for the sweaty drive to the local car show


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

choco.late said:


> View attachment 16563279


bumble bee tuna 😍 sbbn027


----------



## Pqbrown (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Possible storms today…


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## JERSTERCA (Apr 4, 2008)

JERSTERCA said:


> I need to get some new photos with it on a Watchadoo. Love the Watchadoo :-!


Wow, this was about 12 years ago. Miss my Tuna. Looking at other similar watches that have sapphire and AR for really good prices, anybody have one of the copies, Comments?


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

A lovely TunaTastic Thursday to everyone!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

+1 on the 300m Tuna!


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Anybody know the size of the bezel gasket (o-ring) for the sbbn031?*


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Todays work watch


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

TheCowWatcher said:


> Todays work watch
> View attachment 16566969
> View attachment 16566970


Very nice! I think Seiko did a great job with the Arnie re-issue. I recently picked one up to go with the few OG models I have from the early 80's. Definitely bigger than the original but not absurdly so IMO.


----------



## choco.late (Apr 8, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> +1 on the 300m Tuna!
> View attachment 16565522
> View attachment 16565523


I think the Z22 is a good match for the tunas , since the watch is quite thick , this strap looks the part showing some volume too.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## bigchelis (Apr 1, 2014)

Its Friday and just got my Seiko Tuna......again. Sold old SBBN033 and re-purchased newer SBBN045  

This newer 045....which when fitted with Uncle Seiko short strap is only 118grams. (waiting for Ti Shroud to see how that changes)


Significantly easier to read than the old model.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

bigchelis said:


> Its Friday and just got my Seiko Tuna......again. Sold old SBBN033 and re-purchased newer SBBN045
> 
> This newer 045....which when fitted with Uncle Seiko short strap is only 118grams. (waiting for Ti Shroud to see how that changes)
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Friday!


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

bigchelis said:


> Its Friday and just got my Seiko Tuna......again. Sold old SBBN033 and re-purchased newer SBBN045
> 
> This newer 045....which when fitted with Uncle Seiko short strap is only 118grams. (waiting for Ti Shroud to see how that changes)
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic, whereabouts are you sourcing the Ti shroud?


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 1, 2014)

Tuna holic said:


> Looks fantastic, whereabouts are you sourcing the Ti shroud?





Tuna holic said:


> Looks fantastic, whereabouts are you sourcing the Ti shroud?


NOTE: I just got the Ti Shroud from China and it does not fit. They had told me it would but it does not fit. bummer.

Email: [email protected]

ask them to sell you a Titanium Shroud for your SBBN Tuna. They sell for $30

best,
BigC


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 1, 2014)

choco.late said:


> View attachment 16563279


that is one nicest color combo Tunas. 👍


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

SBBN015 is out 🍺🍺🤘


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

🍺🍺 Cheers!


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

What's a fair price for a SBDB008?

Considered selling my SBDB009 and replace it with the LE version and to my surprise I found the latter for sale.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

7549-7010


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## cmak (Feb 4, 2012)

Got this a little over a year ago, my only quartz besides my 2 g shocks I own. Love this thing. Bought a Strapcode Super-O band for it as well. Def gets comments when I wear it out. I'm a little crossed because I really want another watch and could use the funds from sellling this...I know I'll regret selling it though...


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

cmak said:


> Got this a little over a year ago, my only quartz besides my 2 g shocks I own. Love this thing. Bought a Strapcode Super-O band for it as well. Def gets comments when I wear it out. I'm a little crossed because I really want another watch and could use the funds from sellling this...I know I'll regret selling it though...
> View attachment 16572628


Don’t sell it!

I’d sold mine at one point (luckily to a close friend) and ended up begging him to buy it back. Once I got it back I knew I wouldn’t let it go again.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I wore mine last week at a mini vacation at Noosa, had to get out of the house while they demolished our bathroom before a refit. Great vacation watch.


----------



## cmak (Feb 4, 2012)

AndrwTNT said:


> Don’t sell it!
> 
> I’d sold mine at one point (luckily to a close friend) and ended up begging him to buy it back. Once I got it back I knew I wouldn’t let it go again.


Damn you! lol I know you're right....ugggghhhhhh


----------



## pseikopath (12 mo ago)

I just joined the club


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

pseikopath said:


> I just joined the club
> 
> View attachment 16573184


Outstanding - more pics pls


----------



## goldtyson (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold ET>>>


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

SBDX005


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I am mising a tuna again. Now to decide which?


----------



## Adam Summerfield (Jun 19, 2012)

Here is mine


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Bluna on blue Z22 today. 
It really brings out the blue of the watch. 
(Believe it or not this photo is without me cranking up the saturation). 
The OZ afternoon sun does help 🤘


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

True desk diver


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SBBN035 + Uncle Seiko Irezumi strap. It's not as bright as the potato phone makes it look.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

I've decided to pass on buying the 1/300 SD Tuna I found on Japanese rakuten, pretty sure it would have sold quicker if they had labeled it sbdb008 and not by the name of the movement. Passing on the auction incase anyone else wants it. It's roughly $3200, you can buy it through various proxyservices, I always had good luck with zenmarket.



https://item.rakuten.co.jp/sunsetmasu/y624tb







Item page- ZenMarket.jp - Japan Shopping & Proxy Service


The cheapest and safest Japan online shopping service. Buy today from Japan Yahoo Auctions, Amazon.co.jp, Rakuten and other Japanese online stores!




zenmarket.jp





PS- I have no affiliation with rakuten, zenmarket or the seller of this watch, just passing on the opportunity to obtain a very rare anniversary Seiko.


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Kauf2947 (Mar 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> I am mising a tuna again. Now to decide which?


Decided to go the bright and cheerful Darth route


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2018)

My Baby Tuna Seiko Prospex SRPH77 Special Edition "Save The Ocean" Penguin Dial


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Back on the road with the 042!


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

TheCowWatcher said:


> View attachment 16582468


I think your hands and indices looks better than mine.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

That's why I got more than just the SNJ025. The SNJ031 got the black shroud and black strap. I'm still seeing how the bronze shroud patinas on the SNJ029. Something to like with each one.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

My travel kit for this week….


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

7C46-7009/1986


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Back to the tuna this evening!


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Archangel FX said:


> Back to the tuna this evening!
> View attachment 16585831
> 
> View attachment 16585832


That doesn't look like a corvette interior.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone on here wear a Tuna exclusively, either a single watch or part of a Tuna collection? I currently only have the SBBN045 and wear it everyday.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Mine just come back from vacation. From bar, to beach, to pool, it performed just great. It even had its first dip in the sea, maybe a 10ft dive 😃. Couldn’t have been more happy with this watch. I’m sure it’ll see many more adventures with me.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

oiljam said:


> Mine just come back from vacation. From bar, to beach, to pool, it performed just great. It even had its first dip in the sea, maybe a 10ft dive 😃. Couldn’t have been more happy with this watch. I’m sure it’ll see many more adventures with me.
> 
> View attachment 16586598
> 
> ...


Great to see the watch getting the wear it deserves! And here’s mine:


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

oiljam said:


> Anyone on here wear a Tuna exclusively, either a single watch or part of a Tuna collection? I currently only have the SBBN045 and wear it everyday.


I don’t wear tunas exclusively, but I do wear them predominantly . I have enjoyed building a collection of tunas…


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Wearing mine again today While waiting on my Darth to come back home from servicing. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Back home from the trip up north!


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

oiljam said:


> Anyone on here wear a Tuna exclusively, either a single watch or part of a Tuna collection? I currently only have the SBBN045 and wear it everyday.


Pretty much yes. 
I rotate between these 3. I’ve sold everything else.


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

Tuna holic said:


> Pretty much yes.
> I rotate between these 3. I’ve sold everything else.
> View attachment 16588231


Is the blue one an SBBN043? I've been considering one, but many of the photos I've seen, make it look so dark as to almost be black. Yours is much more "blue".


----------



## ncx (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Commute


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

017


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Fresh arrival SBBN037 

@Archangel FX here it is!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

TheCowWatcher said:


> Fresh arrival SBBN037
> 
> @Archangel FX here it is!
> View attachment 16590104
> ...


Absolutely beautiful!!! What do you think of the *MARINEMASTER 300 Tuna?*


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Archangel FX said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!! What do you think of the *MARINEMASTER 300 Tuna?*


My 6th Tuna and it's a milestone of the collection. Always wanted a MM dial Tuna and now it's time to hunt for the next one!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

ecruz said:


> Is the blue one an SBBN043? I've been considering one, but many of the photos I've seen, make it look so dark as to almost be black. Yours is much more "blue".


Yes it is the SBBN043. It does vary in lighting conditions. It probably stays darker than that picture most of the time. It does seem black on occasion but it also appears very blue especially with afternoon sun. 
here’s a range a Photos to hopefully help with your decision.

If I may, my suggestion would be, if you have any doubts, go for the black 045. 
at least that way you know exactly what you are getting. 
The new handset is epic and is very hard to take off the wrist!


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Tuna holic said:


> Yes it is the SBBN043. It does vary in lighting conditions. It probably stays darker than that picture most of the time. It does seem black on occasion but it also appears very blue especially with afternoon sun.
> here’s a range a Photos to hopefully help with your decision.
> 
> If I may, my suggestion would be, if you have any doubts, go for the black 045.
> ...


Great photos! I have the black 045 and have to agree it’s hard to take off the wrist. Super easy to wear, the legibility is great with the flat sapphire and internal dome.
Looking at the bottom photo, is the one on the right a Strapcode oyster (22mm)? Of the two bracelets which do you prefer. I’m about to buy one of them but can’t quite decide which.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Tuna holic said:


> Yes it is the SBBN043. It does vary in lighting conditions. It probably stays darker than that picture most of the time. It does seem black on occasion but it also appears very blue especially with afternoon sun.
> here’s a range a Photos to hopefully help with your decision.
> 
> If I may, my suggestion would be, if you have any doubts, go for the black 045.
> ...


Amazing how much smaller the 04x series looks than the 03x series.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

oiljam said:


> Great photos! I have the black 045 and have to agree it’s hard to take off the wrist. Super easy to wear, the legibility is great with the flat sapphire and internal dome.
> Looking at the bottom photo, is the one on the right a Strapcode oyster (22mm)? Of the two bracelets which do you prefer. I’m about to buy one of them but can’t quite decide which.


Yes it is an Oyster Strap-code oyster 21.5mm. 
I love the way the Seiko bracelet looks and the clasp is very useful. 
The strap code still looks amazing, The clasp I feel is stronger than the seiko clasp. 
The other bonus with the strap code is you don’t worry about scratching it as much simply due to the replacement cost.
When I have the strap code on either tuna, it’s still looks amazing and I dont find I miss the seiko bracelet it is that good.


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Question:
Big Tuna fan. Love my SBBN033. I recently won an auction and got myself SBDX014 Emperor Tuna. I have 6.75 - 6.8 inch wrist. I always wanted this watch and getting him at -50% retail price in a almost new condition was an insane deal I couldn't pass.... Can I pull it off? Or I will look ridiculous?


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

Tuna holic said:


> Yes it is the SBBN043. It does vary in lighting conditions. It probably stays darker than that picture most of the time. It does seem black on occasion but it also appears very blue especially with afternoon sun.
> here’s a range a Photos to hopefully help with your decision.
> 
> If I may, my suggestion would be, if you have any doubts, go for the black 045.
> ...


Thanks for the photos. I own an SBBN015, but I'm interested in getting a blue Tuna, also.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Aspirin-san said:


> Question:
> Big Tuna fan. Love my SBBN033. I recently won an auction and got myself SBDX014 Emperor Tuna. I have 6.75 - 6.8 inch wrist. I always wanted this watch and getting him at -50% retail price in a almost new condition was an insane deal I couldn't pass.... Can I pull it off? Or I will look ridiculous?
> 
> View attachment 16591514


Same wrist size here….. It’s larger than the 033, but after a week or so it will feel the same. I really love the deep dial of the emperors.
Congrats on the win…I think you’ll like the 014 a lot!


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Looks fantastic. Can't wait to get mine and put it on wrist.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Tuna holic said:


> Yes it is an Oyster Strap-code oyster 21.5mm.
> I love the way the Seiko bracelet looks and the clasp is very useful.
> The strap code still looks amazing, The clasp I feel is stronger than the seiko clasp.
> The other bonus with the strap code is you don’t worry about scratching it as much simply due to the replacement cost.
> When I have the strap code on either tuna, it’s still looks amazing and I dont find I miss the seiko bracelet it is that good.


Thanks that’s exactly the information I was looking for. I’m going to give a Strapcode oyster a try. I’ve had Strapcodes in the past for other Seikos and always been impressed. Massive difference in price compared to the Seiko OEM.


----------



## whynotnow? (Jan 17, 2011)

Just received a brand new SBBN045 from Seiya. It arrived in PHX just under 96 hours from my order. Well-packaged. All good.

My previous SQ experience was with a Diver’s 150 from 1983, sadly lost in a move. I’ve recently picked up a couple of Seiko SNE Solar Divers, so I knew the SBBN would fit, and fit it does.

Great band. Bezel seems geared to use as a desk diver, which, let’s face it, is how 99 percent of these will be used. I like it. A lot.

Maybe a pic when I get an opportunity…no shortage of great Tuna images out there.

I’m always a bit surprised when I open the box and see the watch…and find it small!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

whynotnow? said:


> Just received a brand new SBBN045 from Seiya. It arrived in PHX just under 96 hours from my order. Well-packaged.


It always amazes me at how fast they can get things over to here!! Congrats on the 045!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SLA042 today! 2022 jasmine is starting to bloom…


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Sheriff_Lobo (9 mo ago)

afternoon darth tuna


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

Arnie Safari Tuna.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

HumpDay Tuna!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

Aspirin-san said:


> Question:
> Big Tuna fan. Love my SBBN033. I recently won an auction and got myself SBDX014 Emperor Tuna. I have 6.75 - 6.8 inch wrist. I always wanted this watch and getting him at -50% retail price in a almost new condition was an insane deal I couldn't pass.... Can I pull it off? Or I will look ridiculous?
> 
> View attachment 16591514


YES, no it wont look ridiculous, i have small hairless asian hands. For me it looks fine. People would complaint about some weight of a watch as well. if my small hands can handle some weight, you can too.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Daily work beater


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Evening wear


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Archangel FX said:


> Evening wear
> View attachment 16597491




1000M Tuna with a steel shroud? Which model?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> 1000M Tuna with a steel shroud? Which model?


It is a Darth SBBN011, with the shroud changed to a stainless, and the DLC removed from the bezel. The write up is in the thread “The Beskar Tuna”.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Archangel FX said:


> It is a Darth SBBN011, with the shroud changed to a stainless, and the DLC removed from the bezel. The write up is in the thread “The Beskar Tuna”.


Great writeup Was the shroud plug and play? I amy order one for my 051 since the bezel is already steel, the hard work is done.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Great writeup Was the shroud plug and play? I amy order one for my 051 since the bezel is already steel, the hard work is done.


Yes, it was plug and play. It would look great on your 051! The best part is when you get tired of it…you can change it back.


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

helvetica said:


> YES, no it wont look ridiculous, i have small hairless asian hands. For me it looks fine. People would complaint about some weight of a watch as well. if my small hands can handle some weight, you can too.
> View attachment 16596465
> 
> View attachment 16596466


Thanks for the assurance bro! Looks great! Awesome Darth!


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Pit stop in the works canteen. I’ve had better coffee but it’ll do for now.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBDX011 for Friday >>>


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Aspirin-san said:


> Question:
> ….got myself SBDX014 Emperor Tuna. I have 6.75 - 6.8 inch wrist..... Can I pull it off? Or I will look ridiculous?


I don’t have an Emperor but the Darth is similar in size. I have a 6.75” wrist and feel these shots are pretty accurate of how it looks.


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

I know how it looks too: fabulous


----------



## MeapSecurity (Aug 1, 2020)

What is the best affordable "real" tuna for a smaller wrist? May be considering getting one.


----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

MeapSecurity said:


> What is the best affordable "real" tuna for a smaller wrist? May be considering getting one.


“Affordable” and “real” being the imperative, any of the 300m Tunas will do! They have that great presence that the Tuna brings, but the basically lugless design looks good on any wrist.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

MeapSecurity said:


> What is the best affordable "real" tuna for a smaller wrist? May be considering getting one.


Definitely any of the 300m tunas…there are a couple of generations available!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

oiljam said:


> Pit stop in the works canteen. I’ve had better coffee but it’ll do for now.
> 
> View attachment 16598001


Dude that coffee is literally gray. Nice watch though!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Saturday Morning!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

One of my favorites. The Barton strap makes it very comfortable.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

In the same vein of tuna, I've been eyeing up the Swa..Omega Speedmaster MkII reissue. It's also got a peculiar, dated case design and a chunky heft to it. Idk, I just like it. Didn't at first, as with the tuna. Has anyone got experience with the MkII?


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Sure do love thee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden!


----------



## shocking!g (Jun 1, 2021)

My first automatic watch...and it's a Seiko.  Like a real n00b I missed the fine print in the manual and changed the date between 21:00 - 1:00 AM  but thusfar it has survived lol


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

Just tried on a Tuna for the first time. I've read how much better they wear than the size would suggest and now I see why. Not saying I'll buy one, but it's def become a stronger blip on the radar.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Try a He-tuna, they're miles ahead of the SNEs.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

041 E Tuna to start the week!


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

So what’s the consensus…

Do the 22mm or the 21.5mm lug width on the strapcode bracelets fit best for the 031?

Thanks!🙏🏼


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

What’s on the menu?


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

AndrwTNT said:


> So what’s the consensus…
> 
> Do the 22mm or the 21.5mm lug width on the strapcode bracelets fit best for the 031?
> 
> Thanks!🙏🏼


My 21.5 MM strap code Oyster that I have does have a wee bit of play. No big deal though and it does work well and look amazing.
I can’t speak to the 22 mm strap code variant though.
In saying that, my 22MM seiko bracelet does not fit my SBBN031, just too tight.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

stygianloon said:


> View attachment 16608584


My grail!!!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Tuna holic said:


> My grail!!!


I can’t believe that Seiko discontinued this beautiful beastie!

GIVE THE PEOPLE WHAT THEY WANT SEIKO…bring back the SD TUNA!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

El Cheapo and big daddy 😅


----------



## timestampaviator (Oct 13, 2016)

My 7549 on a stingray strap. Came out better than expected.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

stygianloon said:


> I can’t believe that Seiko discontinued this beautiful beastie!
> 
> GIVE THE PEOPLE WHAT THEY WANT SEIKO…bring back the SD TUNA!
> 
> View attachment 16608713


Couldn’t agree more bro🤜💥🤛


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Flat vent on loan from my skx173


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The other gold ET -


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Tuna holic said:


> My 21.5 MM strap code Oyster that I have does have a wee bit of play. No big deal though and it does work well and look amazing.
> I can’t speak to the 22 mm strap code variant though.
> In saying that, my 22MM seiko bracelet does not fit my SBBN031, just too tight.


Thank you for the insight!

Id watched a YouTube video awhile back of someone talking about how the 22mm fit fine, but that was years ago and wasn’t sure if the tolerances had changed in their bracelets since then.

Appreciate it!


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

bigchelis said:


> NOTE: I just got the Ti Shroud from China and it does not fit. They had told me it would but it does not fit. bummer.
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> ...


I ended up picking one of these up too. I never tried to fit it as the top of the shroud is wide and does not have the right tolerance of the Seiko shroud which is something that would bother me. Too bad it doesn't fit, it is nice and light and I bet it would make a big difference in weight.











Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Ocean - SBDX016>>>. The brown dial and bezel is fairly unique in the tuna style!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Damn, man.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Could anyone give me the length of the DAL1BP strap please before I buy one. I know they’re long, just wondering how it compares to the OEM rubber on the SBBN045. I’ve tried the Uncle Seiko 831 version but didn’t like it, thought it was too thin. Thanks


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

007 for this first Friday in May!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

We made the cover of Hodinkee with Jonny Lieberman to thank.









Watch Of The Week: All Roads Lead To Tuna


How I settled on a chonky, off-beat Seiko dive watch for my daily wearer.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Palettj said:


> We made the cover of Hodinkee with Jonny Lieberman to thank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. A great read! I seem to have settled on a Tuna quartz (SBBN045) after having many ‘nice’ watches including Omega, Rolex and Tudor. It’s certainly a journey this hobby, I currently only have one watch and I’m more than happy it’s the Tuna. Don’t think I’ve ever bonded with a watch as much as I have with this 300m Tuna. I even appreciate the simplicity of the 7c46 quartz movement it has. Not sure I could pull off the size of the 1000m automatics but never say never, they sure do look nice.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

oiljam said:


> Thanks for sharing. A great read! I seem to have settled on a Tuna quartz (SBBN045) after having many ‘nice’ watches including Omega, Rolex and Tudor. It’s certainly a journey this hobby, I currently only have one watch and I’m more than happy it’s the Tuna. Don’t think I’ve ever bonded with a watch as much as I have with this 300m Tuna. I even appreciate the simplicity of the 7c46 quartz movement it has. Not sure I could pull off the size of the 1000m automatics but never say never, they sure do look nice.


The Emperor Tuna wears a little smaller than specs would suggest.


----------



## Sheriff_Lobo (9 mo ago)

darth tuna lume 😎


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

@Tuna holic 

Well I decided to risk it and order the 22mm which just came in today.

Turns out, it fits PERFECTLY!

Figured I would post the results in case someone else wants to know for the future.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

AndrwTNT said:


> @Tuna holic
> 
> Well I decided to risk it and order the 22mm which just came in today.
> 
> ...


It looks perfect…how does it feel?


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

a blurry photo of my pair. The SRPE85K1 and SBBN051. I can't wait to get another one


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Archangel FX said:


> It looks perfect…how does it feel?


Feels fantastic!

I always wish I had a half link, but that’s just being nitpicky.

I was never a fan of the bracelet the 31 came with and always preferred a single pass Zulu anyways, but a decent bracelet really gives it a whole new feeling.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

AndrwTNT said:


> @Tuna holic
> 
> Well I decided to risk it and order the 22mm which just came in today.
> 
> ...


That looks great!


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

AndrwTNT said:


> Feels fantastic!
> 
> I always wish I had a half link, but that’s just being nitpicky.
> 
> I was never a fan of the bracelet the 31 came with and always preferred a single pass Zulu anyways, but a decent bracelet really gives it a whole new feeling.


Glad it works well for you mate, certainly looks good!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

‘79 Gold Tuna>>>


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

7c46-7008


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Gents! You guys are worse enablers than at the audio forums! 

Cruising this thread and seeing these awesome pics, I just had to pull the trigger on an SBBN045, now waiting on delivery...

But, of course, the best thing to do while waiting on delivery of a Tuna is to keep cruising the Official Tuna Thread, right? And what happens? Now I'm also waiting on delivery of a SBBN047 Darth Tuna...

I blame you guys! But also, Gnomon had a flash Mother's Day sale...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

nelamvr6 said:


> Gents! You guys are worse enablers than at the audio forums!
> 
> Cruising this thread and seeing these awesome pics, I just had to pull the trigger on an SBBN045, now waiting on delivery...
> 
> ...


You’re welcome! 
Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Ashtray tuna😁


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

E Tuna this Mother’s Day Sunday!!


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Archangel FX said:


> E Tuna this Mother’s Day Sunday!!
> View attachment 16617058
> 
> View attachment 16617059


Would be wonderful to see A lume shot of this beauty, pls?
🤜💥🤛


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tuna holic said:


> Would be wonderful to see A lume shot of this beauty, pls?
> 🤜💥🤛


As requested . The heavy Lume plots have great intensity in total darkness!! They are like the plots on the older SBDX001 & 017 of the 300m line.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Archangel FX said:


> As requested . The heavy Lume plots have great intensity in total darkness!! They are like the plots on the older SBDX001 & 017 of the 300m line.
> View attachment 16617111
> 
> View attachment 16617132


Wow, absolutely nuclear bro, thanks for that. 
I was really curious to see how it looks compare to why 031 and 043. 
Lovely piece mate, cheers from down under🇦🇺


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tuna holic said:


> Wow, absolutely nuclear bro, thanks for that.
> I was really curious to see how it looks compare to why 031 and 043.
> Lovely piece mate, cheers from down under🇦🇺


Thank you very much! I have been really enjoying the 042!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The 041 is still top of the list with regards to looks


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Wears surprisingly comfortable on my 6.75-6.8" and does not overhang on my wrist. Somehow the camera kills the Tuna magic.
@djpharoah Like I said in your video, now that I have him in my hands - I must wear it. It is an awesome tool watch with the right amount of bling

He is a big guy... But not *that *big. Has the numbers of a G-Shock, yet wears smaller and more comfortable. The only issue with the dimensions is that it's a beefy hockey pug and no that ergonomic as the quartz Tuna. Feels like a Baby Tuna dimensions wise, yet wears better and more comfortable than a Baby Tuna. Ah, yes: the winding rotor has the classic Seiko rattling sound. No surprise there I guess.

Here he is, right next to a 42mm Breitling SuperOcean


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

oiljam said:


> Could anyone give me the length of the DAL1BP strap please before I buy one. I know they’re long, just wondering how it compares to the OEM rubber on the SBBN045. I’ve tried the Uncle Seiko 831 version but didn’t like it, thought it was too thin. Thanks


I hope these help.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Hippopotamodon said:


> I hope these help.
> View attachment 16620686
> View attachment 16620687


That’s perfect, thanks for your help. Much appreciated.


----------



## Peterlocal22 (Jun 3, 2021)

Aspirin-san said:


> View attachment 16620613
> 
> 
> View attachment 16620614
> ...


----------



## Peterlocal22 (Jun 3, 2021)

Aspirin-san, Great pics 
Ive been talking to members including Archangel FX about the Rose Gold Tunas in relationship to yellow gold jewelry. I wear yellow gold and Im in the market for a rose gold tuna but want to make sure they work together.
Aspirin-san if you have any side by side pics or info you could share that would be very helpful, or anyone else in this forum.
Thanks in advance , this forum has a great group of very helpful Tuna lovers.


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Peterlocal22 said:


> Aspirin-san, Great pics
> Ive been talking to members including Archangel FX about the Rose Gold Tunas in relationship to yellow gold jewelry. I wear yellow gold and Im in the market for a rose gold tuna but want to make sure they work together.
> Aspirin-san if you have any side by side pics or info you could share that would be very helpful, or anyone else in this forum.
> Thanks in advance , this forum has a great group of very helpful Tuna lovers.


Like so?









This is the only bling chain I have that is "regular" yellow gold and that I wear. Ironically I am not a big fan of gold bling thingies, but you can have exceptions for everything when done right I guess.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Aspirin-san said:


> Like so?
> View attachment 16621213


Congrats on your new Emperor Tuna!!! Your going to love it!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Peterlocal22 said:


> Aspirin-san, Great pics
> Ive been talking to members including Archangel FX about the Rose Gold Tunas in relationship to yellow gold jewelry. I wear yellow gold and Im in the market for a rose gold tuna but want to make sure they work together.
> Aspirin-san if you have any side by side pics or info you could share that would be very helpful, or anyone else in this forum.
> Thanks in advance , this forum has a great group of very helpful Tuna lovers.


Another yellow gold comparison with a rose gold Pressage added…


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The quartz tuna is yellow gold!


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Archangel FX said:


> Congrats on your new Emperor Tuna!!! Your going to love it!


Love it? I ADORE IT. And to think.. I hesitated...


----------



## WristRookie (Nov 30, 2021)

Hiya gang, I've been looking around for tuna mod parts for the SUT405 mini tuna but keep coming up empty. Any chance anyone knows if there's a retailer out there that has support for these 38mm tunas?

edit: wasn't sure this justified a new thread, so opted to ask in the tuna dedicated one. thanks!


----------



## Peterlocal22 (Jun 3, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> The quartz tuna is yellow gold!
> View attachment 16621940


Thanks so much for the pics


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Duty for today is the SBBN015 >>>


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

G


Archangel FX said:


> Another yellow gold comparison with a rose gold Pressage added…
> View attachment 16621922
> 
> View attachment 16621923


Gigem!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Forgot to add this one yesterday. I really like how it turned out.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Cheers!!


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

I regretfully remembered the sweet taste of the Tuna addiction


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Aspirin-san said:


> I regretfully remembered the sweet taste of the Tuna addiction


After selling my last tuna, I was 100% certain it was going to be my last…..that lasted a year and now my SBBN051 is making me consider the Golden Tuna again as an additional piece.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hey! I joined the club!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

nelamvr6 said:


> Hey! I joined the club!


Looks great!!! Welcome to the club


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The Golden rays of the morning sun!


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

nelamvr6 said:


>


Great watch!
The clarity of these is amazing. The flat sapphire with slight blue AR does a great job, it almost disappears like in the great photo above, while the internal dome creates a nice distortion of the dial and depth. The hands are very legible that can be seen in any light. I’ve had polished hands that disappear in sunlight, these hands definitely don’t disappear. Another bug bear of mine is short hands on many Seikos, these are just perfect almost touching the chapter ring. What’s not to like, l love mine! (excuse the socks )


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

oiljam said:


> Great watch!
> The clarity of these is amazing. The flat sapphire with slight blue AR does a great job, it almost disappears like in the great photo above, while the internal dome creates a nice distortion of the dial and depth. The hands are very legible that can be seen in any light. I’ve had polished hands that disappear in sunlight, these hands definitely don’t disappear. Another bug bear of mine is short hands on many Seikos, these are just perfect almost touching the chapter ring. What’s not to like, l love mine! (excuse the socks )
> 
> View attachment 16625576


I like your pic also! It's hard to take a bad pic of these beasts, but when I manage to take a decent pic, I firmly believe it's about 98% pure dumb luck.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

New arrival: Darth Tuna! SBBN-047


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

I think I'm set for Tunas, at least for a while...


----------



## bdev (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

nelamvr6 said:


> I think I'm set for Tunas, at least for a while...


That’s jumping in with both feet 😀


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Archangel FX said:


> That’s jumping in with both feet 😀


 I needed to have a watch rated at 1000M in case it starts raining while I'm still in the parking lot...


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Lunch break on the deck with the 051


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

041 for Friday 13th!


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

I predict it's going to be really hard for me to pick a watch to wear from my collection that isn't one of my new Tunas for at least a few days.


----------



## WristRookie (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

After having bought the 042 in the darkness of the winter, it now looks so amazing seeing it in the first days of summer light!


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Niko said:


> After having bought the 042 in the darkness of the winter, it now looks so amazing seeing it in the first days of summer light!
> View attachment 16630498
> 
> View attachment 16630497


Serendipitous… Yes?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Saturday night cruise in…


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

The golden(hour) tuna


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

nelamvr6 said:


> New arrival: Darth Tuna! SBBN-047


I am Lusting after this watch atm, my only hesitation is the battery change.
I normally do my own maintenance on my watches, but this one has me hesitant.
Unfortunately i dont live in a city with a service center either.
I could easily pull the trigger today on it though.....!


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Tuna holic said:


> I am Lusting after this watch atm, my only hesitation is the battery change.
> I normally do my own maintenance on my watches, but this one has me hesitant.
> Unfortunately i dont live in a city with a service center either.
> I could easily pull the trigger today on it though.....!


I have already resigned myself to sending this to the Seiko service center when it comes time to change the battery. I won't even consider attempting it myself. But I should have quite a while before I need to worry about that, the marking on the case back indicates that it shouldn't happen before the fourth quarter of 2025.

If that's all that is keeping you from getting one, I would encourage you to go for it! Life is short, and this watch is amazing!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Lots of activity on the Tuna thread!!!


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

nelamvr6 said:


> I have already resigned myself to sending this to the Seiko service center when it comes time to change the battery. I won't even consider attempting it myself. But I should have quite a while before I need to worry about that, the marking on the case back indicates that it shouldn't happen before the fourth quarter of 2025.
> 
> If that's all that is keeping you from getting one, I would encourage you to go for it! Life is short, and this watch is amazing!


after reading this it just dawned on me how to read that scale on the back. thanks


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

janzamon said:


> The golden(hour) tuna


great shot


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

notlownf said:


> after reading this it just dawned on me how to read that scale on the back. thanks


You're welcome! Glad I could help!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Oldie Goldie this afternoon!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN011 >>>


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

I got this SRP637 while I was hunting for a monster. Now that I got a Monster it just looks naked since I got used to seeing my SRP637. Baby Monster Tuna as I call it.

Monster is SZSC003


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

On the road this afternoon…


----------



## Peterlocal22 (Jun 3, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> On the road this afternoon…
> View attachment 16637800


Archangel FX, what yr Corvette?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Peterlocal22 said:


> Archangel FX, what yr Corvette?


2016 C7 Z51


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN017>>>


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## WristRookie (Nov 30, 2021)

Got bored and dropped the shroud in some ferric chloride. Thought it would turn a dark grey but instead got something that resembles galvanized steel.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

WristRookie said:


> Got bored and dropped the shroud in some ferric chloride. Thought it would turn a dark grey but instead got something that resembles galvanized steel.
> View attachment 16639589
> W


Looks good…. In the pic it looks to match the bezel edge in color.


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Hello tuna patients. A message from a fellow patient: The Glold Emperor Tuna is awesome. That is all. C ya.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SLA042 this good Thursday!!


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

Love the golds. I’d love to add a quartz one to go with my 031. Don’t know if they’re still widely available though.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Aidy said:


> Love the golds. I’d love to add a quartz one to go with my 031. Don’t know if they’re still widely available though.


They are still plentiful!!


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

031 feelin’ the California breeze through its lugs…


----------



## Yogi18 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

Archangel FX said:


> They are still plentiful!!


Cheers, I looked and there’s a couple on Japanese sites. The sbbn040 which is 1000m and I’m sure there’s a 600m quartz around. I’ll find out out. Cheers again


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I just ordered a Speedmaster MkII through an AD. Incredibly expensive of course, I have clearly lost my mind. Either way, I think I have an affinity for "lugless" watches.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Aidy said:


> Cheers, I looked and there’s a couple on Japanese sites. The sbbn040 which is 1000m and I’m sure there’s a 600m quartz around. I’ll find out out. Cheers again


Good luck with your search! Either choice would be great!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

More gold!


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Out in the rain.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

1978 battle of the 600m quartz😆


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Quartz reissue >>>


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Checking up on Bosse, the mower.


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Now with red rubber


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

An excellent day to wear a Tuna!


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Rivaldo10 (Aug 10, 2018)

Tuna 045


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

What a great book, the watch isn’t bad either


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN017>>>


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Silver tunas seem a little underrated. It's funny, at first I really disliked the Tuna. For years, or at least quite a while. Then I fell in love with it. But the (at the time) silver tuna (SBBN033) was my least favorite of the bunch. Now, it's the opposite again.


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

After a few weeks of research and hunting, I finally joined the Tuna club. What an absolute beast of a watch.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

els4 said:


> After a few weeks of research and hunting, I finally joined the Tuna club. What an absolute beast of a watch.
> View attachment 16652146


Welcome!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

els4 said:


> After a few weeks of research and hunting, I finally joined the Tuna club. What an absolute beast of a watch.
> View attachment 16652146


Looks GREAT!!! Congrats!


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks guys, I’m loving this tuna. A can sure see a stainless steel version in the near future.


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Tuna


----------



## Bill_Mountain (Mar 8, 2021)

I recently took an interest in Tunas. I have a Seiko SPB079 which I was my first love and recently started wearing again instead of my Orios Big Crown Pro Pilot Day Date (and the oft worn G-Shock). So to sum up I'm a big dude with a love for big watches and a recent (rekindled) love of the Seiko silicone strap (perfect for my big wrists). Just sharing a tiny bit of background to lead up to my question. 

I live on the east coast of the US. If I'm looking at SBBN035s or possibly SBDX013s, am I destined to buy new ones oversees or used ones from US online dealers? 

Is there anyway to try one on? Like if I traveled to DC, Philly, or New York? I'm in Baltimore and none of the local dealers advertise they have 'em. Because of the unique design, I would really like to try one on before committing. Also, bonus if anyone can think of a dealer that stocks higher end Tunas and may be willing to offer trade ins on some of my other watches. 

Thanks!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Bill_Mountain said:


> I recently took an interest in Tunas. I have a Seiko SPB079 which I was my first love and recently started wearing again instead of my Orios Big Crown Pro Pilot Day Date (and the oft worn G-Shock). So to sum up I'm a big dude with a love for big watches and a recent (rekindled) love of the Seiko silicone strap (perfect for my big wrists). Just sharing a tiny bit of background to lead up to my question.
> 
> I live on the east coast of the US. If I'm looking at SBBN035s or possibly SBDX013s, am I destined to buy new ones oversees or used ones from US online dealers?
> 
> ...


Welcome to WUS!! Have you tried Little Treasury Jewelers there in Gambrills MD? They might have something to try on….


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SLA042 today >>>


----------



## Bill_Mountain (Mar 8, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> Welcome to WUS!! Have you tried Little Treasury Jewelers there in Gambrills MD? They might have something to try on….


I keep forgetting about them since that’s not my usual part of town. I thought they were more high end but I will reach out to them. Thanks!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Bill_Mountain said:


> I keep forgetting about them since that’s not my usual part of town. I thought they were more high end but I will reach out to them. Thanks!


At one time they had some SLA041’s in stock - I don’t know if they still have any.


----------



## Bill_Mountain (Mar 8, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> At one time they had some SLA041’s in stock - I don’t know if they still have any.


Nice to know there’s a local-ish Seiko lover. Not many watch lovers in my life. Maybe I’ll convince the kids to take me to Annapolis for Father’s Day!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Bill_Mountain said:


> Nice to know there’s a local-ish Seiko lover. Not many watch lovers in my life. Maybe I’ll convince the kids to take me to Annapolis for Father’s Day!


Actually, I’m down near Galveston TX, but I go up there a lot to visit


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good morning!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Tuna holic said:


> Couldn’t agree more bro🤜💥🤛


Hooah!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MARINEMASTER















*


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Took a drive down to the Rio Grande Valley…. The trusty 042 kept the waypoint times!!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

The Legendary Grand Father Tuna March 1975 without the “M”🤿… respect your elders 😎👍🏽


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Niko said:


> View attachment 16660109


Did a fish attack your coat?


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> The Legendary Grand Father Tuna March 1975 without the “M”🤿… respect your elders 😎👍🏽
> 
> View attachment 16661547


sooo nice


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> The Legendary Grand Father Tuna March 1975 without the “M”🤿… respect your elders 😎👍🏽
> 
> View attachment 16661540
> View attachment 16661543
> ...


AWESOME!!! You have to tell us the story on that one!!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

We had beer and margaritas on the border 🍺🍹this evening!!!


----------



## steveb7az (Mar 26, 2011)

Looking for some advice/guidance/opinions on buying my first Tuna. I've decided a Tuna is the next watch I would like to add to my collection. My preference runs toward utilitarian/tool watches and my current collection consists of a Marathon TSAR and a Squale 1521 Militaire. I have no preference whether it is automatic or quartz, but am leaning toward a PVD model such as the Darth. Where I need some help from the WUS community is with the following:


If I go with a monocoque case and a quartz movement what might I expect to pay when it comes time to replace the battery?
Are replacement movements and/or other parts available should I choose an older/preowned model? Can that work be done here in the US or would I be best to send it back to Seiko's facility in Japan?
I've seen a couple of Tunas on Chrono24 and the Rolex forums that have been very tempting. Any words of advice on buying from either of these?


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

notlownf said:


> sooo nice


Thank you sir 😎👍🏽


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

notlownf said:


> Did a fish attack your coat?


It has been attacked by many things, but not fish It’s my favourite sports shirt for cool weather and i refuse to give it up before it completely gives up


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Archangel FX said:


> We had beer and margaritas on the border 🍺🍹this evening!!!
> View attachment 16661787


Really am tempted to chase down a golden tuna


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Tunatastic Monday dear fellow Tuna lovers!


----------



## Rivaldo10 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tuna workin’ on a 400 day clock!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

"Drain you of your sanity... Face the thing that should not be."


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

SBBN00C


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

This showed up to my office this morning. Thanks *STL_Railmaster!*


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

ecruz said:


> This showed up to my office this morning. Thanks *STL_Railmaster!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 16666505


I really like that


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

ecruz said:


> This showed up to my office this morning. Thanks *STL_Railmaster!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 16666505
> ...


Congrats!! Looks great!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

My old faithful ET 011 >>>


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I won't post the link but watchexchange on Reddit there is a (SLA031) or (SBDX029) Gundam 40th Anniversary Limited Tuna for sale at $2360. Looks like a good deal for that model. IT IS NOT MY LISTING and I DO NOT KNOW THE SELLER. Just passing the info along in case someome here is interested.


----------



## Peterlocal22 (Jun 3, 2021)

Niko said:


> View attachment 16660109





Niko said:


> After having bought the 042 in the darkness of the winter, it now looks so amazing seeing it in the first days of summer light!
> View attachment 16630498
> 
> View attachment 16630497


great pics!!!!


----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Early start this morning on my Ocean Ski…


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden Tuna >>>


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2018)

I just received my SBBN045 from Gnomon today... It really is a good looking watch in person...


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)

(that’s a temporary tattoo of a guinea pig)


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

ecruz said:


> This showed up to my office this morning. Thanks *STL_Railmaster!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 16666505
> ...


Congrats on the Bluna!
mine says hello 👋


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN015 >>>


----------



## Sheriff_Lobo (9 mo ago)

how do you like your Antarctica save the ocean?


[email protected] said:


> I just received my SBBN045 from Gnomon today... It really is a good looking watch in person...
> View attachment 16669544
> View attachment 16669546


----------



## Sheriff_Lobo (9 mo ago)

darth out in the woods this morning


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Sheriff_Lobo said:


> darth out in the woods this morning
> View attachment 16671354


It’s great to see a Darth in the wild! It looks like you’re about 16 min into your hike


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

notlownf said:


> View attachment 16668920



this is an awful photo. WTF was i doing


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Tuna holic said:


> Congrats on the Bluna!
> mine says hello 👋
> View attachment 16669999




i really want one of those


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

notlownf said:


> this is an awful photo. WTF was i doing


I like it. Seeing glamour shots gets old after a while.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

First Friday of June! The year is flyin’ by!!


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

notlownf said:


> i really want one of those


They are a great alternative/addition to the collection if you already have a black tuna model. 
The light play is amazing too, it is often jet black, mostly a deep blue, but in the afternoon Summer sun it can look really blue also.


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Current battle of the deep in the watch box🤣🤣


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

7009  1986


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

031 and the Yeager-M today


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Water and sun, it was built for this


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Chocolate anyone?


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Archangel FX said:


> Chocolate anyone?
> View attachment 16675796


The answer is always YES


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## timestampaviator (Oct 13, 2016)

SBBN033 on a nubuck ostrich strap...


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Sunday!


----------



## Pqbrown (Dec 23, 2013)

love this watch.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

PADI Tuna GMT Kinetic









Sent from my SM-A127F using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The nite light >>>


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

015











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Will be traveling with the 011 next week!


----------



## longtimelurker (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Still wearing the SBBN045. Absolutely rock solid this watch! Who needs a G Shock really 










(ps. I love my squares)


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Grass…Done!

Lovely day here in the UK. Hope you’re enjoying yours


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Old Gold Tuna >>>


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

Sequoia camping weekend.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

No Tuna at all, but...


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I swore I'd never buy another watch in my life (lol) but if SEIKO rereleased the Ashtray I'd be seriously tempted.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Fieldmaster-Tuna SBDC035! Just got one back after a few years💎


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Niko said:


> Fieldmaster-Tuna SBDC035! Just got one back after a few years💎
> View attachment 16683124


never knew this existed


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Reissue Gold Tuna >>>


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

S23629 (SBBN045) showed up today! Now to decide which i like better.... it or the 031


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

notlownf said:


> S23629 (SBBN045) showed up today! Now to decide which i like better.... it or the 031
> View attachment 16684763
> 
> View attachment 16684761
> ...


Both are sharp, but I MUCH prefer the hands on the 045!


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

ecruz said:


> Both are sharp, but I MUCH prefer the hands on the 045!


I keep going back and forth on the hands. I like the bezel and dial more on the 31, but like the flat crystal on the 45


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Thursday!


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

Happy Friday!


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Thought i would post a shot of the reflection difference between the double domed and the flat crystals


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

In the back of a trailer working. Yes it does say Sunday…I know it’s a disgrace right!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Traveling at 500 kts to the big island! Just in time for sunset!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

A little shore recon this evening…


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

I love the profile of these


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)

New (to me) SBBN011







The Force is strong with this one...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBDX011 on a volcano adventure - Kilauea


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

janzamon said:


>


That's a cool shot


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

A beautiful day diving Kealakekua Bay!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Obligatory underwater shot


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Still the 015










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

A tuna is truly perfect for the marine environment!


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Today's carry


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Is Seiko releasing new Tuna's in August? I think I read that in a thread somewhere and forgot where


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

NWD! Well new to me 🙂🙂 7549-7010. Still playing around with straps. I may put the bracelet from the 031 on it


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

notlownf said:


> NWD! Well new to me 🙂🙂 7549-7010. Still playing around with straps. I may put the bracelet from the 031 on it
> View attachment 16703447


Nice! What kind of strap is that? Looks good👍


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

James142 said:


> Nice! What kind of strap is that? Looks good👍


It's actually a quick detach made for Garmin watches from Amazon called aanco (or annco). Most comfortable rubber strap I've ever used


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

notlownf said:


> It's actually a quick detach made for Garmin watches from Amazon called aanco (or annco). Most comfortable rubber strap I've ever used


Thanks, I'll check it out. I enjoy Isofrane straps on my Tunas but I'd like to try some different colors to change it up.


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

James142 said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out. I enjoy Isofrane straps on my Tunas but I'd like to try some different colors to change it up.


You have to trim them a little to fit under the shroud of the Tuna, but it's not visible. This is a blue one on my 045


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

notlownf said:


> NWD! Well new to me 🙂🙂 7549-7010. Still playing around with straps. I may put the bracelet from the 031 on it
> View attachment 16703447


Congrats on the 7549… it looks perfect! What year is it?


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Archangel FX said:


> Congrats on the 7549… it looks perfect! What year is it?


Thank you! I think it's Sept '84 (serial 49 If I remember correctly). I really want one from '78. it was in great shape when I got it, but I actually already dropped it off for new gaskets, battery, pressure test and cleaning so it should be good to go when I get it back


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

notlownf said:


> Thank you! I think it's Sept '84 (serial 49 If I remember correctly). I really want one from '78. it was in great shape when I got it, but I actually already dropped it off for new gaskets, battery, pressure test and cleaning so it should be good to go when I get it back


That’s really exciting, I have always liked those 7549’s


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MARINEMASTER SBDX014 







*


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The eyes have it!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

TheCowWatcher said:


> View attachment 16706679


Great Lume shot!


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Sitting on the deck watching F1 and drinking a cocktail with the 045


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Moving up north to Puako…on the big island tomorrow!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Sunset in Hawaii >>>


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

I find this 045 Tuna very photogenic, it must be the flat sapphire. The inner dome still gives the dial some depth and distortion to keep it interesting though. It’s a very legible watch. Love it!


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

oiljam said:


> I find this 045 Tuna very photogenic, it must be the flat sapphire. The inner dome still gives the dial some depth and distortion to keep it interesting though. It’s a very legible watch. Love it!


I agree


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Tried some 20mm 1 piece natos I had sitting around and quite like the fit and I don't mind the gap as the springbars are thicc


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

timestampaviator said:


> SBBN033 on a nubuck ostrich strap...


that looks amazing


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Really enjoying this new Darth ⚫


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Does the SBBN045 have a Kanji day wheel? Also what's the model number of the steel bezel verison of the 045 and does that have a Kanji day? I checked the latter out in a store and it had a European language day.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

049. The european equivalent is the S23633J1 and it had an english/german date wheel.


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Daytime lume.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

James_ said:


> Does the SBBN045 have a Kanji day wheel? Also what's the model number of the steel bezel verison of the 045 and does that have a Kanji day? I checked the latter out in a store and it had a European language day.


As @Tickstart says the silver bezel is the SBBN049 and it does have the kanji like the SBBN045. Check out Gnomon website. I have the SBBN045 sourced from Japan. Part of me feels these watches should have the kanji datewheel, it’s part of their charm.









Search: 15 results found for "Tuna"


Here at Gnomon Watches we pride ourselves on providing our customers with the finest German, Swiss & Japanese Watches, Mechanical Watches and quality accessories and watch straps to buy online and our boutique.




www.gnomonwatches.com


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

2022 Solstice!


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

oiljam said:


> As @Tickstart says the silver bezel is the SBBN049 and it does have the kanji like the SBBN045. Check out Gnomon website. I have the SBBN045 sourced from Japan. Part of me feels these watches should have the kanji datewheel, it’s part of their charm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree. Wouldn't have one without it. Think I need to buy from the UK though as I'll get hit with customs tax buying from elsewhere and there's a high chance I'll need to return it because of Seiko QC.


----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)

My custom Tuna build I recently finished.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

James_ said:


> Totally agree. Wouldn't have one without it. Think I need to buy from the UK though as I'll get hit with customs tax buying from elsewhere and there's a high chance I'll need to return it because of Seiko QC.


QC on these 300m tunas are way, way better than the regular models. Don't know why, but it just is. You can always get unlucky though.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Noon rocket for my wife and I’s 6 year anniversary.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

AndrwTNT said:


> Noon rocket for my wife and I’s 6 year anniversary.
> 
> View attachment 16714311


Congrats! 🍾


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Tickstart said:


> QC on these 300m tunas are way, way better than the regular models. Don't know why, but it just is. You can always get unlucky though.


What do you mean regular models? I've already seen on these 045 etc models that the bezel can be very loose, rattling inside which apparently all of a certain seller's stock has, and shroud too close to the crown. The euro verison I handled wasn't good either.


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

bajamike said:


> My custom Tuna build I recently finished.


Talk to me Goose. What am I looking at?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Checking out a Pacific Octopus!


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

The hi-tech tuna










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

ProF3T said:


> The hi-tech tuna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Archangel FX said:


> Checking out a Pacific Octopus!


I need a Darth Tuna.....and an Octopus


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

James142 said:


> Congrats! 🍾


Thank you!!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

James_ said:


> Totally agree. Wouldn't have one without it. Think I need to buy from the UK though as I'll get hit with customs tax buying from elsewhere and there's a high chance I'll need to return it because of Seiko QC.


The JDM Tuna models with Kanji day wheels aren’t officially sold in the UK. You’ll have to import or buy from someone who has. I’ve heard that on occasion Seiko boutiques have held stock of non-domestic market items. Buying from the boutique you’ll be paying top dollar though. Looking at JDM tunas a little while back, they were comparable (or even cheaper) in price wise to the European equivalent, but you’ll have a JDM warranty and difficulty returning.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

konners said:


> The JDM Tuna models with Kanji day wheels aren’t officially sold in the UK. You’ll have to import or buy from someone who has. I’ve heard that on occasion Seiko boutiques have held stock of non-domestic market items. Buying from the boutique you’ll be paying top dollar though. Looking at JDM tunas a little while back, they were comparable (or even cheaper) in price wise to the European equivalent, but you’ll have a JDM warranty and difficulty returning.


Yeah I'll probably not get one of the new X dial ones. I'll either stick with my 017 or another older version or just go in a different direction.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

notlownf said:


> I need a Darth Tuna.....and an Octopus


Both are fairly easy to come by 😉


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Vacation is coming to an end…will be heading home tomorrow- I have throughly enjoyed the SBDX011 for two weeks. It is definitely a tough watch. I know Seiko always trys to improve rereleases…but I wish they would just release an exact copy of the grandfather tuna. Hey wishing is free


----------



## Munks337 (Dec 14, 2021)

I've been on the fence about getting one of these for awhile now. I love the design and history of the tuna. Anybody wear a 300m as an everyday watch, or mostly a "once in a while" watch? Thoughts? I work in a casual environment so fitting under a cuff doesn't matter. I don't want to buy one and just have it sit in my watch box.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Munks337 said:


> I've been on the fence about getting one of these for awhile now. I love the design and history of the tuna. Anybody wear a 300m as an everyday watch, or mostly a "once in a while" watch? Thoughts? I work in a casual environment so fitting under a cuff doesn't matter. I don't want to buy one and just have it sit in my watch box.


A 300m tuna is a great every day watch! If you get one you like - you will want to wear it 24/7


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

James_ said:


> Yeah I'll probably not get one of the new X dial ones. I'll either stick with my 017 or another older version or just go in a different direction.


The 017 is a classic.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

konners said:


> The 017 is a classic.
> View attachment 16716765


+1 on the classic 017


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Munks337 said:


> I've been on the fence about getting one of these for awhile now. I love the design and history of the tuna. Anybody wear a 300m as an everyday watch, or mostly a "once in a while" watch? Thoughts? I work in a casual environment so fitting under a cuff doesn't matter. I don't want to buy one and just have it sit in my watch box.


I wear a Tuna daily and never think twice about it


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Archangel FX said:


> Vacation is coming to an end…will be heading home tomorrow- I have throughly enjoyed the SBDX011 for two weeks. It is definitely a tough watch. I know Seiko always trys to improve rereleases…but I wish they would just release an exact copy of the grandfather tuna. Hey wishing is free
> View attachment 16716660


Love this watch


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Picked the 7549-7010 up from service today. It was new to me so i dropped it off for a cleaning, checkup, and a pressure test


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

notlownf said:


> Picked the 7549-7010 up from service today. It was new to me so i dropped it off for a cleaning, checkup, and a pressure test
> 
> View attachment 16716951


Looks great!!!


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Archangel FX said:


> Looks great!!!



Thanks! I'm still trying to figure out the band. I might put the stock rubber Seiko on it


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

konners said:


> The 017 is a classic.
> View attachment 16716765


Jealous that yours is in much better condition than mine!


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

Munks337 said:


> I've been on the fence about getting one of these for awhile now. I love the design and history of the tuna. Anybody wear a 300m as an everyday watch, or mostly a "once in a while" watch? Thoughts? I work in a casual environment so fitting under a cuff doesn't matter. I don't want to buy one and just have it sit in my watch box.


I have 2 Tunas and I'm to the point, to where I wear them almost exclusively. For me, they are very easy to live with.


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

My first Darth arrived today from Japan. I love that design!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timestampaviator (Oct 13, 2016)

Anyone have a comparison between the 300m, 600m, 1000m tuna in terms of size? My 300m and 600m tuna fits me but I'm not sure if the SD or emperors will. Looking to pull the trigger on those if they fit.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

timestampaviator said:


> Anyone have a comparison between the 300m, 600m, 1000m tuna in terms of size? My 300m and 600m tuna fits me but I'm not sure if the SD or emperors will. Looking to pull the trigger on those if they fit.
> View attachment 16719547



Drooooooooooool


----------



## goldtyson (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

timestampaviator said:


> Anyone have a comparison between the 300m, 600m, 1000m tuna in terms of size? My 300m and 600m tuna fits me but I'm not sure if the SD or emperors will. Looking to pull the trigger on those if they fit.
> View attachment 16719547


The SD will fit you - the lugs are integrated into the shroud and the watch hugs the wrist really good, but is a little taller than the 600m. The emperor wears similar to the 600m - it sits on top of the wrist, but is bigger in all dimensions than the 600m.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Get the Spring Drive! It hits on all cylinders!


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)

notlownf said:


> Talk to me Goose. What am I looking at?


So I built this from parts from a few different manufacturers. The case, seiko nh36 movement, and flat saphire crystal are all from Crystaltimes usa. The bezel and crown are from One second closer. The ceramic bezel insert, case back and hands are from Tokeilabs. I found the Turtle king dial in ebay.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

ProF3T said:


> My first Darth arrived today from Japan. I love that design!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats….it’s lucky to get the Marinemaster (dial) Darth while they are still around! Another classic!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Back home!


----------



## timestampaviator (Oct 13, 2016)

ProF3T said:


> The SD will fit you - the lugs are integrated into the shroud and the watch hugs the wrist really good, but is a little taller than the 600m. The emperor wears similar to the 600m - it sits on top of the wrist, but is bigger in all dimensions than the 600m.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you don't know how happy i am to hear this. my wallet, not so much. 😂


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

ProF3T said:


> The hi-tech tuna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


🔥🔥🔥

This watch has haunted me for the last 5-6 years since selling it. Honestly the coolest watch to ever grace my wrist and I sold it for another watch that is long gone... Major sellers remorse.


----------



## Mr Quint (Jul 4, 2016)

I purchased this yesterday guys, hell of a watch.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Trying out an Uncle Seiko strap on the Darth. So far I like it!


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

7010 today


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Mr Quint said:


> I purchased this yesterday guys, hell of a watch.
> View attachment 16723234
> View attachment 16723235


Beautiful!! Congrats on the new Tuna!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

041 ET>>>


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Questions for those who have a monocoque case Tuna... What are your thoughts of when the battery needs changing? You going to send it to Seiko? Guess that will be 2 or so months waiting time? And are you bothered that the change can introduce dust or lint etc to under the crystal? (my number 1 pet hate).

I know these movements usually go over the 5 years stated battery life but for those who are maybe close to a battery change or think their watch is definitely a keeper what are your thoughts?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SEIKO SRP637, it will be perfect with those Tuna Hands.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

James_ said:


> Questions for those who have a monocoque case Tuna... What are your thoughts of when the battery needs changing? You going to send it to Seiko? Guess that will be 2 or so months waiting time? And are you bothered that the change can introduce dust or lint etc to under the crystal? (my number 1 pet hate).
> 
> I know these movements usually go over the 5 years stated battery life but for those who are maybe close to a battery change or think their watch is definitely a keeper what are your thoughts?


I'll probably just send it to Seiko and hope for the best unless I can find someone to do it locally. It's worth the risk for such an iconic piece, IMO.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

James142 said:


> I'll probably just send it to Seiko and hope for the best unless I can find someone to do it locally. It's worth the risk for such an iconic piece, IMO.


I'm thinking the same recently. The batteries last about 7 years or something right? If I bought a 2020 manufacturered one that would be around 5 years of wearing it before sending it away.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

James_ said:


> I'm thinking the same recently. The batteries last about 7 years or something right? If I bought a 2020 manufacturered one that would be around 5 years of wearing it before sending it away.


Yes, that should be right.


----------



## Rivaldo10 (Aug 10, 2018)

Ø 42 & 47 mm


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

timestampaviator said:


> Anyone have a comparison between the 300m, 600m, 1000m tuna in terms of size? My 300m and 600m tuna fits me but I'm not sure if the SD or emperors will. Looking to pull the trigger on those if they fit.
> View attachment 16719547


I had some time so here are some photos. As you can see, the size gets bigger just by a couple mm, the higher the price. I tried to keep the bezels in the same height as some Tunas sit higher, some lower.


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

James_ said:


> I'm thinking the same recently. The batteries last about 7 years or something right? If I bought a 2020 manufacturered one that would be around 5 years of wearing it before sending it away.


it should say on the back of the watch when the battery needs replacing


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

*I see many beautiful Tunas with poor straps/bracelets , why ?*


----------



## Mr Quint (Jul 4, 2016)

Archangel FX said:


> Beautiful!! Congrats on the new Tuna!


Thank you very much.


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Sprint Veloce said:


> *I see many beautiful Tunas with poor straps/bracelets , why ?*


what do you mean by "poor"?


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Sprint Veloce said:


> *I see many beautiful Tunas with poor straps/bracelets , why ?*


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Monday.. SBDX014 >>>


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

"Time" for some reading.... 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

Well at least i think I'm funny


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Archangel FX said:


> Good Monday.. SBDX014 >>>
> View attachment 16725420
> 
> View attachment 16725419


I just broke down and ordered one of these


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

notlownf said:


> I just broke down and ordered one of these


That’s exciting! We need more representation of the emperors!


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Archangel FX said:


> That’s exciting! We need more representation of the emperors!


Tracking says I should have it Thursday


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

The New Blue Fin today!


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Lume charging at 9 pm.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The Beskar! >>>


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

James_ said:


> I'm thinking the same recently. The batteries last about 7 years or something right? If I bought a 2020 manufacturered one that would be around 5 years of wearing it before sending it away.


I had mine in this winter. Took 2 months and cost me 1400sek. Some of the time was probably due to service being made outside EU (Norway).
New gaskets, battery, one bezel screw and a pressure test. It was running great even before service but it's 5years old and I'm thinking about selling it and get either the 027 or the new limited gradient dial.


----------



## pbubsy (Nov 21, 2008)

notlownf said:


> The New Blue Fin today!
> View attachment 16727071


Is this an updated release? Looks lighter than mine.


----------



## pbubsy (Nov 21, 2008)

Archangel FX said:


> The Beskar! >>>
> View attachment 16727537
> 
> View attachment 16727536


What reference is this? Looks great!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

pbubsy said:


> What reference is this? Looks great!


This is an SBBN011 with the shroud replaced with a blasted stainless…it really changes the look.

The Beskar Tuna


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

pbubsy said:


> Is this an updated release? Looks lighter than mine.


it's a 043. I also tried grabbing the perfect light to show off the Blue. It's not normally that bright


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden Tuna!


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN017 *MARINEMASTER >>>















*


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

SBBN045 for the 1st of July…


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

This kind of weather is the exact reason why I need 300m water resistance for gas diving 🤣


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Rose Gold Emperor today


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

notlownf said:


> Rose Gold Emperor today
> 
> View attachment 16734403
> View attachment 16734405


Nice! Did you just get it?


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

James142 said:


> Nice! Did you just get it?


Yesterday 😃😃


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

notlownf said:


> Yesterday 😃😃


Sweet! How do you like it?


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

James142 said:


> Sweet! How do you like it?


I really like it! So many little things about it that i like. It's definitely a big girl but it wears well


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Blue Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

James142 said:


> View attachment 16734359


I just LOVE that new darth!!!
congrats bro!


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Tuna holic said:


> I just LOVE that new darth!!!
> congrats bro!


Thanks! It's an awesome watch and I'm really enjoying it 😊


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

It’s a Golden Day


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

…and the other Gold>>>


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Archangel FX said:


> …and the other Gold>>>
> View attachment 16736600


Is that an original 6105 lurking in the background? Quite a collection you’ve got yourself there AFX!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

konners said:


> Is that an original 6105 lurking in the background? Quite a collection you’ve got yourself there AFX!


Thank you! Yes it is, my first watch from 1972 when I received my SCUBA cert.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Archangel FX said:


> Thank you! Yes it is, my first watch from 1972 when I received my SCUBA cert.


Quite something to have your first watch and for it to be such a iconic one at that! Wear it in good health and keep your excellent Tuna shots coming!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

My granddaughter is visiting and at 5, she really gets a kick out participating here. She is getting this watch (her mom’s 1st dive watch) when she can answer all the time questions I ask her…she is getting close and is really excited to take it home. She uses the dive bezel to count minutes!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

A weird water effect….looks like the crystal cracked!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

7009


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Someone I had just met noticed my Darth today and said "Nice Tuna Can. I've got one of the stainless steel ones." 

We got into a conversation about Tunas and watches in general. Pretty cool 😎


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Todays ride


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Morning


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna for the 4th of July neighborhood pool party.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Archangel FX said:


> View attachment 16737966
> 
> View attachment 16737965


Like feeding a toddler smack... We have a future addict in the making!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

One of the details i love on this is how the gold lettering on the dial blends in and makes it incredibly easy to read


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

notlownf said:


> One of the details i love on this is how the gold lettering on the dial blends in and makes it incredibly easy to read
> 
> View attachment 16740162


They also have good AR coating on the crystal…


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

My favorite Seiko diver trio.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Sassi said:


> View attachment 16741371
> 
> My favorite Seiko diver trio.


Cool pic!!


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can get some shoulderless spring bars with the correct tip size for the tuna lug holes?

Like the ones Terry used to sell at ToxicN8os?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Tuesday!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

AndrwTNT said:


> Does anyone know where I can get some shoulderless spring bars with the correct tip size for the tuna lug holes?
> 
> Like the ones Terry used to sell at ToxicN8os?











22mm Shoulderless Spring Bar 1.2mm Tip Seiko Prospex Turtle 4R36-04Y0 4R36-07G0 | eBay


Not all Seiko diver watches work with these 1.2mm pivot tip spring bars, if your Seiko watch is originally equipped with 1.1mm tip pins when new, then these shoulderless fatbars works for your watch.



www.ebay.com





Got a pair from this guys, everything legit 👍


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

My Fieldmaster Tuna, SBDC035, one of the not so many (or even the only?) steel coloured automatic Tunas.


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Darth


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

ET this good Wednesday >>>


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Rikimaru said:


> 22mm Shoulderless Spring Bar 1.2mm Tip Seiko Prospex Turtle 4R36-04Y0 4R36-07G0 | eBay
> 
> 
> Not all Seiko diver watches work with these 1.2mm pivot tip spring bars, if your Seiko watch is originally equipped with 1.1mm tip pins when new, then these shoulderless fatbars works for your watch.
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN017 Silver Tuna III


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

James142 said:


> View attachment 16745523


I love these


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

notlownf said:


> I love these


Me, too 🥰 I can't seem to stop wearing it, which is a good sign

Some people don't like the "X" but I like it, and I love the handset. More for me, right? 🤣

I have a couple of Marinemaster 300m Tunas, too, so it's all good👍


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

James142 said:


> Me, too 🥰 I can't seem to stop wearing it, which is a good sign
> 
> Some people don't like the "X" but I like it, and I love the handset. More for me, right? 🤣
> 
> I have a couple of Marinemaster 300m Tunas, too, so it's all good👍


I really need to get one


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Took the 043 for a walk


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

notlownf said:


> I really need to get one


Haha maybe it's just me, but I chuckled because in my head it's like ... I need it ... do I _really_ _*need*_ it? etc. 🤔🧠🤣


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

rainier said:


>


1000m+isofrane=no prisoners taken 👊Great combo m8!


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Tunatastic Friday afternoon!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN007 Silver Tuna II


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Rikimaru said:


> 1000m+isofrane=no prisoners taken Great combo m8!


Thank you


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

One in…










One out…










HAGWE


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

We will be pushing 100F today…. the oldie goldie can take it


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Sunday bloody Sunday.


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

James142 said:


> View attachment 16751102


Nice colour on the strap, where did you get it?


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

I am a basket case with decision paralysis…


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

danielsallfix said:


> Nice colour on the strap, where did you get it?


Thanks! It's an Uncle Seiko GL831. Very comfy on the Darth.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*ET SBDX011 >>>















*


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*ET SBDX038 >>>















*


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Newly arrived Seiko SBBN035 from Rakuma by way of Buyee. 











Nuclear Lume!!!! 30 secs in the sun


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

journeyforce said:


> Newly arrived Seiko SBBN035 from Rakuma by way of Buyee.
> 
> View attachment 16754630
> 
> ...


Congrats!! An excellent choice! ….and with great Lume ☀


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

stygianloon said:


> I am a basket case with decision paralysis…
> View attachment 16751936


If it’s raining, take the 1000m, just to be sure. If it’s sunny, 600m is enough


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Checking in with the sbbn031. The quick adjust clasp is so nice during these hot summer days.


----------



## Bill_Mountain (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm starting my research to purchase my first Tuna. I want an all black one but I see many different one's labeled as a "Darth Tuna" but not sure if there's one "official" Darth. Regardless I want an all black one. I did some research on model numbers but I'm struggling to really understand the differences. I know I want a titanium one but I'm not committed to automatic or quartz. What other details might I add to distinguish the different models?


ModelCaseMovementDayDateSBDX013TitaniumAutomaticN/A4:30SBDB013TitaniumSpring DriveN/A4:30SBBN011TitaniumQuartz3:003:00SBBN025TitaniumQuartz3:003:00SBDX011TitaniumAutomaticN/A3:00SBBN013TitaniumQuartz3:003:00SBBN035SteelQuartz3:003:00


----------



## Bill_Mountain (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm thinking I could add depth rating as another column too. Maybe years of production.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The Darth tuna typically refers to an all black, quartz, 1000m tuna can watch. (SBBN011, SBBN013, etc). The 300m is called the Ninja…. Automatics are referred to as Emperor. (Except the original, it’s generally called the Grandfather Tuna  )


----------



## Bill_Mountain (Mar 8, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> The Darth tuna typically refers to an all black, quartz, 1000m tuna can watch. (SBBN011, SBBN013, etc). The 300m is called the Ninja…. Automatics are referred to as Emperor. (Except the original, it’s generally called the Grandfather Tuna  )


Thank you. I think where I get lost is the SBBN011 and SBBN013 look very similar to me. So one is just newer than the other?


----------



## Bill_Mountain (Mar 8, 2021)

Looking closer I think it's down to the SBBN013 or SBDX013. How much of an issue are battery changes on the SBBN013? Especially if I buy used?

I'm think leaning towards the SBBN013 because I assume its smaller and lighter than the SBDX013.


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

The SBDX is bigger. All of the 1000m Tuna's are monocoque so you have to take everything out of the front for a battery change or movement service.

The other thing to think about is being able to get one. finding a SBBN013 or SBDX013 might not be so simple. 

why not the SBBN047 (S23631)? it's the Darth Tuna IV which was released in 2020 and may be waaaaaay easier to source


----------



## Bill_Mountain (Mar 8, 2021)

notlownf said:


> The SBDX is bigger. All of the 1000m Tuna's are monocoque so you have to take everything out of the front for a battery change or movement service.
> 
> The other thing to think about is being able to get one. finding a SBBN013 or SBDX013 might not be so simple.
> 
> why not the SBBN047 (S23631)? it's the Darth Tuna IV which was released in 2020 and may be waaaaaay easier to source


Thanks and this is why it's so confusing. Here's a model number I haven't even seen before. I've been searching mostly for used ones on Chrono24 and have seen a few sbbn's and sbdx's. I'll read up on the 047 and check its availability.


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Bill_Mountain said:


> Thanks and this is why it's so confusing. Here's a model number I haven't even seen before. I've been searching mostly for used ones on Chrono24 and have seen a few sbbn's and sbdx's. I'll read up on the 047 and check its availability.











Prospex Professional 1000M Tuna Ref. SBBN047


In the world of dive watches, many watch brands have been striving to bring new innovations to bring new technological developments for dive watches to perform in the deep ocean's extreme conditions. Seiko has brought significant contributions to the field of dive watches for more than half a...




us.gnomonwatches.com


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Bill_Mountain said:


> Thank you. I think where I get lost is the SBBN011 and SBBN013 look very similar to me. So one is just newer than the other?


That is correct. Each newer model has slight changes in appearance.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Bill_Mountain said:


> I'm starting my research to purchase my first Tuna. I want an all black one but I see many different one's labeled as a "Darth Tuna" but not sure if there's one "official" Darth. Regardless I want an all black one. I did some research on model numbers but I'm struggling to really understand the differences. I know I want a titanium one but I'm not committed to automatic or quartz. What other details might I add to distinguish the different models?
> 
> 
> ModelCaseMovementDayDateSBDX013TitaniumAutomaticN/A4:30SBDB013TitaniumSpring DriveN/A4:30SBBN011TitaniumQuartz3:003:00SBBN025TitaniumQuartz3:003:00SBDX011TitaniumAutomaticN/A3:00SBBN013TitaniumQuartz3:003:00SBBN035SteelQuartz3:003:00



I think the Darth Tuna is a great watch. However if you want an all black Tuna quartz without sending it out to get a battery change or worrying about any dial damage or the possibility of crap (hairs, particles etc) getting in and having to send it back out to get it all rectified, look at the 300m SBBN035 Ninja Tuna. The 300m Tunas seem to wear better on the wrist then the 1000m ones (at least to me). The design of short lugs makes it look good on small wrists and large wrists

You can pick up the SBBN035 in good used condition for a pretty good price.

I just got a used SBBN035 from Yahoo Japan using Buyee. With all fees and costs, the watch came out to be about $620 total cost to me. The watch came with all boxes and books (No hang tags though). It looks pretty good. The only thing with wear on it is the OEM rubber strap. The watch itself and the strap hardware (metal keeper, buckle and buckle tang) all looked perfect though I cannot figure out how the strap looks worn but the buckle, buckle tang and metal keeper have no wear or scratches at all on them. How is that possible?

A nice used Ninja Tuna is both a cheap way to get into the world of Tuna and to find out if you like them. If you get the Darth and don't like it, you might take a good beating on resale if you decide to sell it. With a Ninja Tuna you are not going to loose too much if you decide to dump it.

Here is mine, don't mind the dust


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*GOLD OCEAN SBDX016















*


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Sbbn025


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Got bored and threw the band from my 031 on the Emperor..... yikes. It feels great, but definitely not ideal to look at 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

notlownf said:


> Got bored and threw the band from my 031 on the Emperor..... yikes. It feels great, but definitely not ideal to look at 🤣🤣🤣🤣
> View attachment 16757578
> 
> View attachment 16757577


If you like the fit and feel, maybe a black bracelet would do the trick. 👍🏼


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Bill_Mountain said:


> I'm starting my research to purchase my first Tuna. I want an all black one but I see many different one's labeled as a "Darth Tuna" but not sure if there's one "official" Darth. Regardless I want an all black one. I did some research on model numbers but I'm struggling to really understand the differences. I know I want a titanium one but I'm not committed to automatic or quartz. What other details might I add to distinguish the different models?
> 
> 
> ModelCaseMovementDayDateSBDX013TitaniumAutomaticN/A4:30SBDB013TitaniumSpring DriveN/A4:30SBBN011TitaniumQuartz3:003:00SBBN025TitaniumQuartz3:003:00SBDX011TitaniumAutomaticN/A3:00SBBN013TitaniumQuartz3:003:00SBBN035SteelQuartz3:003:00



Not entirely up to date (ends at 2019) - but this resource/link in a previous post is a good place to start your research








The "Official" Tuna Thread


SBBN033 size comparison to 43mm Elliot brown holton professional. Elliot brown wears bigger but is smaller.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I know the Ninja Solar Tuna was mentioned above so I thought I’d chime in. I know the “Tuna Lite” models probably aren’t regarded as actual Tuna’s by actual Tuna owners, but here’s my 46.7mm SNE499 on the left next to my SREP31 43.2mm Tuna. I have a 6.5” wrist, but decided to sell the SNE499 this past spring as I just felt it wore too big for my current size preferences. The solar SNE499 and other variants in this size (47mm) still wear well on a small wrist (about 46mm lug to lug length), however, I found it to still be a fairly large watch. I’d love this PADI colour in the smaller size of the automatic Tuna (43mm versions). Can’t beat the solar Quartz Tuna though for reliability, accuracy, durability and ease of maintenance. There’s also a 39mm solar quartz Tuna marketed as a ladies watch, but I feel like this one would be way too small for anyone with a wrist over about 6”. The 43.2mm automatics weary pretty small already and people in the 5.5”-6.5” wrist size could easily pull one off. The Seiko Tuna is a very toolish watch, so I feel like it should still have some wrist presence.


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> I know the Ninja Solar Tuna was mentioned above so I thought I’d chime in. I know the “Tuna Lite” models probably aren’t regarded as actual Tuna’s by actual Tuna owners, but here’s my 46.7mm SNE499 on the left next to my SREP31 43.2mm Tuna. I have a 6.5” wrist, but decided to sell the SNE499 this past spring as I just felt it wore too big for my current size preferences. The solar SNE499 and other variants in this size (47mm) still wear well on a small wrist (about 46mm lug to lug length), however, I found it to still be a fairly large watch. I’d love this PADI colour in the smaller size of the automatic Tuna (43mm versions). Can’t beat the solar Quartz Tuna though for reliability, accuracy, durability and ease of maintenance. There’s also a 39mm solar quartz Tuna marketed as a ladies watch, but I feel like this one would be way too small for anyone with a wrist over about 6”. The 43.2mm automatics weary pretty small already and people in the 5.5”-6.5” wrist size could easily pull one off. The Seiko Tuna is a very toolish watch, so I feel like it should still have some wrist presence.
> 
> View attachment 16757841
> 
> ...


I like the looks of the Padi version. I would Love it, if it had a blue face. I'm hoping someday Seiko will come out with a Pepsi Tuna. I'd be all in for that.


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

mi6_ said:


> I’d love this PADI colour in the smaller size of the automatic Tuna (43mm versions).


Which Auto are you referring to that is smaller? I don't think any of the 1000m Auto's are 43mm


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

notlownf said:


> Which Auto are you referring to that is smaller? I don't think any of the 1000m Auto's are 43mm


Maybe the baby tunas…..they’re auto


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

notlownf said:


> Which Auto are you referring to that is smaller? I don't think any of the 1000m Auto's are 43mm


The 43.2mm, Prospex automatic 200m Tunas as was already clearly indicated in the post. Shrouded automatic Tunas aren’t 43mm. Unfortunately the 300M, 600M and 1000M tunas are all way too large for my dainty wrist.


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

mi6_ said:


> The 43.2mm, Prospex automatic 200m Tunas as was already clearly indicated in the post. Shrouded automatic Tunas aren’t 43mm. Unfortunately the 300M, 600M and 1000M tunas are all way too large for my dainty wrist.


Don't be rude. Nothing in that book you wrote was "clearly indicated". It was a simple question which didn't require a snarky reply


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

notlownf said:


> Don't be rude. Nothing in that book you wrote was "clearly indicated". It was a simple question which didn't require a snarky reply


The whole post was about 46.7mm Solar Quartz Tunas, 43.2mm Automatic Tunas and the mention of the ladies 39mm solar Quartz Tuna. I went so far as to include the specific size (43mm) I was referencing in brackets at the end of each comment. If people are too stupid to read, then they deserve to get blasted…. It couldn’t have possibly been more clear which automatic tuna I was referencing. The size, model number and pictures where there as well….


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

S23626 Golden Tuna reissue … still a favorite!


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Rose Gold Emperor today


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Archangel FX said:


> S23626 Golden Tuna reissue … still a favorite!
> 
> View attachment 16758195


I love this


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Had the SBDC035 on original strap today. I like it otherwise, but not so much of the colour.


----------



## Bill_Mountain (Mar 8, 2021)

rainier said:


> Here's a incredible compilation of Tuna model references
> 
> (33) SEIKO TUNA - Timeline - Detailed Specifications and Historical Data. | The Watch Site


This is fantastic. Thank you!


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Two Tunas (SBBN035 and SBBN017)

I just got the 017 so it needs to be set


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Congrats on catching the 017 Tuna…. Looks great!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Is Seiko coming out with a new 300m Tuna in a few months? I have read a couple of threads that make mention of waiting to get a 300m Tuna as Seiko is bringing out new ones but there is no further explanation in those threads and just now I see Gnomon has marked the SBBN045 as Final Delivery. I seem to recall seeing this final delivery marking back in late 2020 with the SBBN031 and SBBN033 they had. The SBBN049 has no such marking. Also Seiya-san has lowered the price on the SBBN045 to $1087.88 (I paid $1388.88 for my SBBN045 back in March 2021)


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

journeyforce said:


> Is Seiko coming out with a new 300m Tuna in a few months? I have read a couple of threads that make mention of waiting to get a 300m Tuna as Seiko is bringing out new ones but there is no further explanation in those threads and just now I see Gnomon has marked the SBBN045 as Final Delivery. I seem to recall seeing this final delivery marking back in late 2020 with the SBBN031 and SBBN033 they had. The SBBN049 has no such marking. Also Seiya-san has lowered the price on the SBBN045 to $1087.88 (I paid $1388.88 for my SBBN045 back in March 2021)


When I view from the UK it doesn’t say Final Delivery anywhere on the SBBN045. It is discounted with an extra 5% off but it’s been discounted a while now, as it has on the Seiya site. Would dropping an email to Gnomon answer your question. They are likely to know if it’s discontinued. I am interested though like you if there’s a new version coming soon.


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

ecruz said:


> View attachment 16759973


wearing my 043 today too


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

045 for me today


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

1000m Thursday


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN007 >>>


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

oiljam said:


> When I view from the UK it doesn’t say Final Delivery anywhere on the SBBN045. It is discounted with an extra 5% off but it’s been discounted a while now, as it has on the Seiya site. Would dropping an email to Gnomon answer your question. They are likely to know if it’s discontinued. I am interested though like you if there’s a new version coming soon.


I will send an email to them to find out

Here is what I see


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

journeyforce said:


> I will send an email to them to find out
> 
> Here is what I see
> 
> View attachment 16761789


Apologies, you are quite right, l was looking on the main SBBN045 page. It does indeed say final delivery on the listings page. I’ll be interested to hear their response to your email.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN015 >>>


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

New addition to the tuna collection. Super light and really like the lowercase.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

TheCowWatcher said:


> New addition to the tuna collection. Super light and really like the lowercase.
> View attachment 16763166


Congrats! You are rapidly building a school of tuna  Is this new one current production, or from a few years back?


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Still for sale but not in stock at most places. I overlooked it for a while but can't pass up a good used watch for cheap.

Link here








Prospex Diver SOLAR X LOWERCASE Ed. Ref. SBDN047


We look at Seiko predominantly for having bang for bucks mechanical dress or sports models in their collection for many years. Focusing on the Seiko’s Prospex watches; they make mainly tool watches for professional users. The collection is then divided into Sky, Land and Sea. Today we will like...




www.gnomonwatches.com





Compared to SBBN037. It's very light and will make a good beater.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Best time of the day









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## eumetazoa (Feb 16, 2011)

I’ve been wearing this nonstop for weeks. It’s big but easy to wear. 







i


----------



## eumetazoa (Feb 16, 2011)

notlownf said:


> Rose Gold Emperor today
> View attachment 16758224


Love this!


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

If loving my Tuna is wrong, I don't want to be right haha


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Beach time on South Padre Is. >>>


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Archangel FX said:


> SBBN015 >>>
> View attachment 16763076
> 
> View attachment 16763075


Nice!!!

Other then the bezel, is the SBBN015 the same as the SBBN017? I came across one on the auction site that looks to have a bead blasted case back and case part.

Pics from that site



















Is this stock or is it a mod?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

journeyforce said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Other then the bezel, is the SBBN015 the same as the SBBN017? I came across one on the auction site that looks to have a bead blasted case back and case part.
> 
> ...


The bezel is one difference, and the shroud is brushed on the 015 as opposed to blasted. The blasted case would be a mod! I think I have seen this one for sale somewhere last year.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

journeyforce said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Other then the bezel, is the SBBN015 the same as the SBBN017? I came across one on the auction site that looks to have a bead blasted case back and case part.
> 
> ...


I'd say its stock,my 017 has that same satinized finish to the case & shroud.The caseback is possibly reflecrting the light.
Looks like it's in good condition anyway.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

serge70 said:


> I'd say its stock,my 017 has that same satinized finish to the case & shroud.The caseback is possibly reflecrting the light.
> Looks like it's in good condition anyway.


Interesting- on your 017, is the center wave polished (not satinized) like the one in the pic?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good morning from SPI ☀


----------



## eumetazoa (Feb 16, 2011)

danielsallfix said:


> View attachment 16765461


This yellow strap works!


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Archangel FX said:


> Interesting- on your 017, is the center wave polished (not satinized) like the one in the pic?


Yes that's how its set up on mine👍


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

serge70 said:


> Yes that's how its set up on mine👍


Well that is very interesting. I have to admit most people don’t show pics of their case backs in WUS (unless it’s for sale) so I don’t know how common the blasted back is.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Rivaldo10 (Aug 10, 2018)

Ordered a month ago on AliExpress bracelet, a replica of the bracelet from Tuna Seiko SBBN015.
I received it today) for its price ($50) is not a bad bracelet.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Seiko SBBN029 tuna


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Rivaldo10 said:


> Ordered a month ago on AliExpress bracelet, a replica of the bracelet from Tuna Seiko SBBN015.
> I received it today) for its price ($50) is not a bad bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 16771531
> ...


Ooh very nice. Do you have a link?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

serge70 said:


> I'd say its stock,my 017 has that same satinized finish to the case & shroud.The caseback is possibly reflecrting the light.
> Looks like it's in good condition anyway.


The case is polished as it is with the 015, as AFX said the only difference is the shroud. A blasted case is a mod not stock.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Enjoying the Golden Tuna this week


----------



## Rivaldo10 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

oiljam said:


> Ooh very nice. Do you have a link?


I was going to ask the same question.


----------



## Bill_Mountain (Mar 8, 2021)

After all those questions I pulled the trigger. Traded my Oris Big Crown Pro Pilot Big Day Date and some cash for a lightly used SBDX013 Emperor Tuna. Should be here in a few days!


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Bill_Mountain said:


> After all most questions I pulled the trigger. Traded my Oris Big Crown Pro Pilot Big Day Date and some cash for a lightly used SBDX013 Emperor Tuna. Should be here in a few days!


Now the fun begins!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Bill_Mountain said:


> After all those questions I pulled the trigger. Traded my Oris Big Crown Pro Pilot Big Day Date and some cash for a lightly used SBDX013 Emperor Tuna. Should be here in a few days!


Alright!!! Jumped into the tuna world with an emperor!! Looking forward to the pix!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

After looking at both my SBBN017 and my SBBN035, I finally think I figured out why I did not really get on too well with my previously owned SBBN03x and SBBN045. It was not just the white printing on black day/date wheels. It was also the lack of a border around the day/date. Without the border the dial looks unfinished. On the 045 it looks like the watch did have a border around the day/date but it went missing. Even if the watch had white day/date wheels it still would look unfinished (and probably even more so). I understand the requirement of having a lume indice at 3 (for diver's regulations) means there is no way for a border to be added.

I guess the white day/date wheels and the border are the reasons I like the SBBN017 so much.


I am thinking of a 7549 300m Tuna but am curious as to how much of a pain the battery changing is. It has 2 screws that need to be removed and then somewhere there these washers (ether under the screws or between the hold down strap and the battery chamber. If these washers go missing, is there some issue where the watch will not work or you cannot screw the hold down strap down?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

It’s not too bad changing the battery. Obviously, loosing the washer is not good, but I have a 7548 without the washer and the battery is still held by the clip. 7549’s are a great piece of history, I wouldn’t mind having one some day


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The end of a good trip…


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Archangel FX said:


> The bezel is one difference, and the shroud is brushed on the 015 as opposed to blasted. The blasted case would be a mod! I think I have seen this one for sale somewhere last year.


Well it has been on the Bay for several rounds but has not sold. I suspect because the seller wants more then what folks are wanting to pay for it.


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

7549-7010


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Has anybody seen a yellow bezel insert for sale on the interwebz? Feel like I need one.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Pic from the web….. like this??? You would have to swap the complete bezel.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

017 >>>


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Archangel FX said:


> Pic from the web….. like this??? You would have to swap the complete bezel.
> View attachment 16776395


Yes ideally I would like to get the 027 yellowfin tuna, but the ones I've seen is way out of reach price wise for me.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Emperor, this good Friday morning >>>


----------



## Bill_Mountain (Mar 8, 2021)

My Tuna was delivered but I'm stuck at work. Pics tonight hopefully though try as I might I suck at watch photography.


----------



## Bill_Mountain (Mar 8, 2021)

I knew it would be big but damn I gotta make sure I don’t bust it on anything. Not pictured is the Oris I traded for it and my SPB079 which I’m thinking of selling. As a big guy I’ve come to realize even 45mm can look to small on me at times.

I love the look straight on just got to get used to the height.

I ultimately went for the Emperor because I love mechanical movements. But now I’m gonna save for a Darth and complete the set.


----------



## Bill_Mountain (Mar 8, 2021)

Fuller body dirty mirror shot for scale. Put my weekend clothes on as a soon as I got off of work.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Wear it for 7 days straight…your other watches will feel tiny after that


----------



## Yogi18 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Bill_Mountain said:


> Fuller body dirty mirror shot for scale. Put my weekend clothes on as a soon as I got off of work.
> 
> View attachment 16778395


We are going to need to see the obligatory Lume shot 😉


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

@Bill_Mountain thinkin he's only going to get ONE more. 

We'll be here for you when you end up with 5 more.


----------



## Bill_Mountain (Mar 8, 2021)

Best lume I could do on short notice.


----------



## Bill_Mountain (Mar 8, 2021)

I put it on a slimmer waffle strap I had and it’s sitting much more comfortably. It didn’t come with a stock strap it came with an Uncle Seiko GL831.

I liken wearing this to wearing a piece of tactical gear. I’m not a military fetishist I just always looked as watches as being part of my arm. This beast reminds me I’m actually wearing a tank on my wrist.

All this is pointless imagery since even though watches are useful to me and I have a huge interest in how these machines work it’s all just nerdy fashion. But at least folks like you understand. I tried to connect with folks on Reddit but it’s too negative sometimes. Like just chill folks. It’s only watches.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

I barely feel this on my wrist.


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

Archangel FX said:


> 017 >>>
> View attachment 16776741


I can't help feeling that the beadblasted Tunas with silver bezel look better than the brushed steel with black or silver bezels...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

It’s a fine difference in shroud finishing, but when it clicks, it clicks. . That is how I felt when I put a blasted shroud on the Darth.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Pool Time at the Gun and Rod Club….Brenham TX


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

Archangel FX said:


> It’s a fine difference in shroud finishing, but when it clicks, it clicks. . That is how I felt when I put a blasted shroud on the Darth.
> View attachment 16780869
> View attachment 16780871


Wayyyyyy better!


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

@danielsallfix where do you get your colorful dive straps? Thanks in advance 😊


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

James142 said:


> @danielsallfix where do you get your colorful dive straps? Thanks in advance 😊


Ebay is your friend.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Bill_Mountain said:


> I knew it would be big but damn I gotta make sure I don’t bust it on anything. Not pictured is the Oris I traded for it and my SPB079 which I’m thinking of selling. As a big guy I’ve come to realize even 45mm can look to small on me at times.
> 
> I love the look straight on just got to get used to the height.
> 
> ...


That's an awesome Tuna.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Bill_Mountain said:


> I put it on a slimmer waffle strap I had and it’s sitting much more comfortably. It didn’t come with a stock strap it came with an Uncle Seiko GL831.
> 
> I liken wearing this to wearing a piece of tactical gear. I’m not a military fetishist I just always looked as watches as being part of my arm. This beast reminds me I’m actually wearing a tank on my wrist.
> 
> ...


Congrats Bill! Excellent pickup  BTW, a Isofrane is a great strap for Tunas 

To answer a few of your questions:

SBBN011 vs SBN013:
The SBBN013 had MarineMaster on the dial and a signed S on the crown where as the SBBN011 has only Professional on the dial and no signed crown.

The 1000m quartz Tunas do not have drilled lugs.

600m/1000m Tuna bezels are held on by the shroud. This makes it very easy to clean out sand/dirt. The 300m bezels are snapped on, like a traditional bezel.… not easy to remove.

Lastly….get a Bondhus 1.5mm Allen driver. It fits the shroud screws perfect 












Shannon


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

Is there a specialist caseback removal tool for the 300m Tunas (specifically the SBBN031)?
If not then what's the best tool for the job? I have an incoming tuna and want to be able to do my own battery changes. 

I've bought a few tools over the years to use on other watches and they have messed the backs up quite badly or not managed to get the backs off at all!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Starting the week with 038


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)

New to me this afternoon


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

MiDirtyBastard said:


> New to me this afternoon
> View attachment 16785521


Congrats…looks great!!


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Doing it's sweat duty


----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

I am planning to buy tuna again.
I could get used near mint s23629j1 with 1.5y warranty 800€ or buy new s23633j1 from ad 1100€.

I slightly prefer the metal bezel/bracelet version. But it is slightly over my budget.

Does anyone know how durable that black bezel insert is? It is not ceramic right? Seems impossible to find info what material it is?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)

nolte said:


> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I miss this watch more than any I’ve sold over the years! Looks great!


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

I don’t wear this much…but it is the last *MARINEMASTER* dial


----------



## Jimmmy34 (Mar 30, 2021)

My blue tuna on a strapcode strap


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Injector said:


> Is there a specialist caseback removal tool for the 300m Tunas (specifically the SBBN031)?
> If not then what's the best tool for the job? I have an incoming tuna and want to be able to do my own battery changes.
> 
> I've bought a few tools over the years to use on other watches and they have messed the backs up quite badly or not managed to get the backs off at all!


I don’t know if there is a specialist or specific tool or not, however I have bought a 3 pin adjustable case back opener from eBay. 
certainly feels sturdy enough, and comes with a variety of tips.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Today’s Tuna selection…


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Little brother did early duty


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

Well I finally succumbed. Managed to source a NOS SBBN031...


----------



## timestampaviator (Oct 13, 2016)

My smallest watch, and biggest.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Injector said:


> Well I finally succumbed. Managed to source a NOS SBBN031...


Congrats…How are you liking it?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Thursday morning!


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

Archangel FX said:


> Congrats…How are you liking it?


It's great. Really nice.


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

Does anyone know if the bezel diameter is the same on these two watches? (*not my pic)


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Sitting at the drive through with the 031


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Playing with the granddaughter…..snuck a few pix!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Injector said:


> Does anyone know if the bezel diameter is the same on these two watches? (*not my pic)


I have a watch with an SBBN023 tuna bezel on a 6309 case, but I do not think that the 6309 and SRP turtle bezels are interchangeable. Someone correct me if I'm wrong...

SBBN023 bezel on a 6309:


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

041


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

Finally a proud owner of a real tuna, not just my homebrew tuna mods 😁


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Solotov said:


> Finally a proud owner of a real tuna, not just my homebrew tuna mods 😁
> 
> View attachment 16796158


Excellent acquisition!!! THE Grandfather!!!


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

Archangel FX said:


> Excellent acquisition!!! THE Grandfather!!!


Thanks! I'm in love 
Already eyeballing a 7549 for one day in the future


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

I missed a $350 7549-7000 by 20 minutes because I overslept.


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

031 today


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Monday!


----------



## Infringer (12 mo ago)

Since January, left to right. At what point do you admit you have a problem…


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

notlownf said:


> 031 today
> View attachment 16799975


Gah this picture reminds me of the shaky error handling in my rust code base.


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)

Infringer said:


> Since January, left to right. At what point do you admit you have a problem…
> 
> View attachment 16800329


What gets the most wrist time?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Infringer said:


> Since January, left to right. At what point do you admit you have a problem…
> 
> View attachment 16800329


Yep, there is a problem……. You’re averaging less than one a month 😂


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Lifeguard Duty


----------



## Infringer (12 mo ago)

MiDirtyBastard said:


> What gets the most wrist time?


Right now the SBDX014, but since the SBDB013 just showed up today time will tell. But Damn that spring drive is nice…


----------



## Infringer (12 mo ago)

Archangel FX said:


> Yep, there is a problem……. You’re averaging less than one a month 😂


Well a few other watches dropped in between. But I do love my Tuna’s


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Tickstart said:


> Gah this picture reminds me of the shaky error handling in my rust code base.


I have no idea what this means


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## GNL1977 (Oct 11, 2020)

Greetings fellow Tuna owners!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

PADI Tuna for today


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Wednesday Gold!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Emperor / Gold Tuna >>>


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

Archangel FX said:


> Lifeguard Duty
> View attachment 16800872


That's one deep pool.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

mariod said:


> PADI Tuna for today


I LUST after this model, simply love it!
congrats on a beautiful peice.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Without the shroud, the tuna just feels wrong. 
Even though it is 40 mm in diameter it seems positively tiny.


----------



## Yogi18 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tuna holic said:


> Without the shroud, the tuna just feels wrong.
> Even though it is 40 mm in diameter it seems positively tiny.


It’s a Marinemaster Bottlecap 😉


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Darth in Beskar armor!


----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)

Whaat! No Tuna picture in 14 hrs.. Let’s fix this asap.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

Golden tuna just back from shower.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

It’s a good day for the 041!


----------



## Rivaldo10 (Aug 10, 2018)

Tuna & Zebra


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

Archangel FX said:


> It’s a good day for the 041!
> View attachment 16809870
> 
> View attachment 16809869
> ...


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

Archangel FX said:


> It’s a good day for the 041!
> View attachment 16809870
> 
> View attachment 16809869
> ...


And the classic Z22 Strap, Im with AFX on that one, the Z22 is really a go-to for the larger Seiko divers


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

army-av-8-tor said:


> And the classic Z22 Strap, Im with AFX on that one, the Z22 is really a go-to for the larger Seiko divers


Army, It’s good to hear from you! Thanx for the kind words 👍🏼
The Z22 is obviously my go to strap…. Overlooked by many -


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Mrs AFX & I made the Kemah cruise-in this evening! Saw 2 Seikos in the wild, an Arnie and a turtle. The guy with the turtle said it was his first Seiko. 👍🏼


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

So I am thinking about getting a bracelet for my SBBN017. The bracelet for the SBBN015 is quite expensive even if you can find one. Am I correct in my thinking that the one for the current SBBN047 or even the one for the previous SBBN031 will work just fine on the SBBN017? Gnomon has the SBBN047 bracelet for sale.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

journeyforce said:


> So I am thinking about getting a bracelet for my SBBN017. The bracelet for the SBBN015 is quite expensive even if you can find one. Am I correct in my thinking that the one for the current SBBN047 or even the one for the previous SBBN031 will work just fine on the SBBN017? Gnomon has the SBBN047 bracelet for sale.


I know the bracelet for the 031 will fit the 017.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN007 >>>


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Some afternoon Tuna


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

nolte said:


>


I think that is the best look of them all. You get the "crop circles", white day/date wheel and black bezel. That Tuna combines the best of the first 3 generations of 300m Tuna. Was this a Seiya special (Where he added a black bezel insert to the last of the ones he had) or did you add the SKX bezel insert?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

journeyforce said:


> I think that is the best look of them all. You get the "crop circles", white day/date wheel and black bezel. That Tuna combines the best of the first 3 generations of 300m Tuna. Was this a Seiya special (Where he added a black bezel insert to the last of the ones he had) or did you add the SKX bezel insert?


Thanks!
I put the SKX bezel on there. I swap it out with the original stainless every now and then.
This is with a stainless aftermarket shroud but I have the original blasted shroud as well.
I swap it back and forth from time to time.


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)

Received my second SBBN035 today (last one was bought and sadly sold back in 2018) to go along with my 042 received a few weeks back. Still need to find a nice Emperor and SD!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN017 >>>


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

My new Darth Tuna came in a few days ago, been wearing it almost exclusively


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Did someone say TUNA?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

TUNA!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Morning!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

While watching Mercari Japan over the last few weeks I noticed this SBBN007 that seems to be going at a nice price (It was much lower last week with the Yen/Dollar fluctuation) I am not sure why this has not sold except perhaps because it is listed as Seiko 7C46 and not SBBN



https://buyee.jp/mercari/item/m96437042480?conversionType=service_page_search



To me this would make the perfect watch to mod on. I would remove the remaining paint on the bezel or switch to a SKX007 bezel insert and add a sapphire crystal and it would make the perfect beater Tuna. It even has the full kit (books, boxes). Even with all the fees and shipping costs it still sits under $550. I don't know of any sub $600 tunas out there anymore. I have been tempted more then once on it but I have a SBBN017 (which probably ends my 300m Tuna collecting as to me it is the perfect Tuna. Of course if I find a SBBN015 for a reasonable price, I would hop on that also)


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Ricam (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm a King Turtle owner who is developing an interest in getting a Tuna.

Loving this thread with so many great Tuna models on display. 

For a long time I've been after a coke diver and remember seeing this model somewhere on WS.

Does anyone have the STBR009?

Realise its smaller in dimensions and definitely not available here in the UK.

Very tempted to order from the US or Jaoan and pay the duty. 

I'm wondering what any owners think of it?









Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

042 Thursday!


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Ricam said:


> I'm a King Turtle owner who is developing an interest in getting a Tuna.
> 
> Loving this thread with so many great Tuna models on display.
> 
> ...


It's a Lowercase and smaller like you mentioned and a very good start. You will find they sit better on your wrist than the Turtle.

My SBDN047 is easy to forget i'm wearing a watch. It's slightly larger but super light and comfortable.


----------



## Ricam (Jul 1, 2021)

Thanks for that.

I do prefer some of the larger Tuna models but I'm a sucker for the Coke colour way.

I'm surprised Seiko don't do more Coke editions across their range.

Pepsi yes, but Coke, not so much.

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Coming from a 300m - getting used to the height. Anyone have luck with single pass straps on these or should I just assume 2 piece straps are the way to go?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)

I use Eulit Perlon. Comes a little stiff, but some twisting, etc and it’s great. The crown and buckle work, but not as well as ‘real’ perlon like the Eulit. 


52hurtz said:


> Coming from a 300m - getting used to the height. Anyone have luck with single pass straps on these or should I just assume 2 piece straps are the way to go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Ricam said:


> I'm a King Turtle owner who is developing an interest in getting a Tuna.
> 
> Loving this thread with so many great Tuna models on display.
> 
> ...


Try posting in the Tuna Light thread. You’ll get more responses.









The Tuna-Lite Thread - for your Solar, Digital, Baby...


Post photos and discuss your Solar & Digital Tunas here, safe from the opprobrium of the "That ain't a real Tuna" purists 0_o




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Ricam (Jul 1, 2021)

mi6_ said:


> Try posting in the Tuna Light thread. You’ll get more responses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will do. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)

I hope the Seiko h558-5009 Arnie counts from 1984.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBDX014 - 50th Anniv >>>


----------



## goldtyson (Mar 16, 2009)

Good weekend!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBDX038 with vintage automatic world travel alarm >>>


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

New to the tuna family...in search of one oem link. Also been scouring this megathread for bracelet/strap ideas as I am not all that thrilled with the comfort of the oem bracelet although really like the look of it. If it isn't comfortable it won't last long.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> New to the tuna family...in search of one oem link. Also been scouring this megathread for bracelet/strap ideas as I am not all that thrilled with the comfort of the oem bracelet although really like the look of it. If it isn't comfortable it won't last long.
> View attachment 16829804
> 
> View attachment 16829803


Looks like a good fit, and the OEM clasp has the ratcheting adjustment, why the need for another link?


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Hale color said:


> Looks like a good fit, and the OEM clasp has the ratcheting adjustment, why the need for another link?


It fits OK and the quick ratchet is great but the long blade doesn't hit my under wrist in a comfortable spot.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Swapped on an old italian rubber nato I had in the drawer...I think it works pretty good and comfortable.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Its been a good weekend!


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Archangel FX said:


> It’s a fine difference in shroud finishing, but when it clicks, it clicks. . That is how I felt when I put a blasted shroud on the Darth.
> View attachment 16780869
> View attachment 16780871


Superb mod!


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Tunatastic!


----------



## fadingbooks (6 mo ago)

have a sudden interest in this model, can the tuna guru here point me where to start for like entry-level tuna quartz model? love to try it in my small 6.5-inch wrist!

also would be great if there's a 20mm lug width for strap collection! looking forward for your recco guys!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

SBBN011


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

Reporting in with my one and only real tuna


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> Swapped on an old italian rubber nato I had in the drawer...I think it works pretty good and comfortable.
> View attachment 16829944
> 
> View attachment 16829943


I find Isofrane to be really comfy on that one, if a bit spendy.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Tuesday morning! Goldie today!


----------



## WristRookie (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

This just in. I've been telling myself I'm good with a couple 300m tunas. Turns out I was wrong. This 7c46-7008 is friggin cool!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

SBBN017 at Baseball Hall Of Fame next to a "friend" (1927 Hamilton Piping Rock from the 1927 Yankees)


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

janzamon said:


> This just in. I've been telling myself I'm good with a couple 300m tunas. Turns out I was wrong. This 7c46-7008 is friggin cool!


Congrats! Awesome acquisition- What year is it?


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> Congrats! Awesome acquisition- What year is it?


Thank you! It's March 2002. Wanted an all gold, gold tuna that was as new as possible so that the lume still has some potency left. Happy I finally found this one and in pretty nice condition too. Sadly no original strap so will have to keep a lookout for one. Or even a golden buckle to go with the dal1bp strap.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

015 for Wednesday!


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Archangel FX said:


> 007 for Wednesday!
> View attachment 16836359
> 
> View attachment 16836360


Aint that an 015?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Hale color said:


> Aint that an 015?


Oops….yep!


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

So many ales, so little time 🍺😊


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> New to the tuna family...in search of one oem link. Also been scouring this megathread for bracelet/strap ideas as I am not all that thrilled with the comfort of the oem bracelet although really like the look of it. If it isn't comfortable it won't last long.


As an alternative to the OEM bracelet, I’d recommend a Strapcode jubilee. I think a BOR would look and feel good as well. 

As far as straps I prefer the classic flat vent look.


----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

TheMeasure said:


> As an alternative to the OEM bracelet, I’d recommend a Strapcode jubilee....


I agree. It's a bit blingy but a nice alternative.


----------



## Yogi18 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Tuna >>>


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

James142 said:


> I agree. It's a bit blingy but a nice alternative.
> View attachment 16838764


For sure! 

Great pair there!


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Went ahead and ordered a 22mm Prospex M0JT211J0 from the baby tuna.








And pretty happy with the rubber nato wear.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

PADI Tuna


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Neat Ninja Tuna with the Bluena face/movement! I need to give this one more love…evident by the wrong date!


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)

The Beast


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

stygianloon said:


> Neat Ninja Tuna with the Bluena face/movement! I need to give this one more love…evident by the wrong date!
> View attachment 16840011


Hold up. More pictures of this please. Various angles and lighting. You have my curiosity.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Tuna in its natural surroundings (on a boat in Otsego Lake in Cooperstown NY)


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Only just noticed that the 600m crystron and golden tuna are both from August 1978🔥🔥


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

TheCowWatcher said:


> Hold up. More pictures of this please. Various angles and lighting. You have my curiosity.


Will do tomorrow!

vr

matt


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)

041 Today.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

Happy Saturday everyone


----------



## Infringer (12 mo ago)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

I had an opportunity to see an SBDX029 in person! The 029‘s appearance is quite striking irl. I’m primarily interested in the color, being a TX Ag grad 👍🏼…. And it’s close to my Vette color. There have not been many of these posted here. We were able to make a deal 🙂


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Boss1 (Mar 11, 2021)

Econo-Tuna today for a bit...


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Garden tuna.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

mariod said:


> PADI Tuna


I so wish this model was still available. So awesome, definitely want to get one if the chance arises.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBDX011 >>>


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Size comparison 1000m tuna vs g shock King.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

danielsallfix said:


> Size comparison 1000m tuna vs g shock King.


Here's my 047 compared to a Frogman ... pretty close!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

TheCowWatcher said:


> Hold up. More pictures of this please. Various angles and lighting. You have my curiosity.


Hello! Sorry! I was swamped with a surprise visit from family yesterday!

As requested, here is a little bit more information about this unique Tuna!

If I remember correctly, the gent loved the case of his SBBN035 (Ninja Tuna), but loved the dial of his SBBN037 (Blue Tuna). So he took the dial/movement out of his Blue Tuna, and put it into his Ninja Tuna creating a Ninja Bluena Tuna. So it is a really really unique modification that I haven’t seen before, and it looks awesome. Inside it is more understated, but outside in the sunlight you pick up on the blue more clearly.

The watch runs perfect, the seconds hand strikes the markers right on, and it kept its water proofing as promised by the seller. He tested it, and I have worn it in the pool with no issues. I only wear it very sparingly, and it has doesn’t have any normal wear.

I am pretty devil may care in how I wear my watches since they are tools, and scratches add character. However, I rarely wear this one…so no marks. I still need to change the date!

Here are some pictures if it, and also next to my SBBN047. Have a great week!

Vr

Matt


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

@stygianloon thanks! I'm looking for another MM tuna to go with my SBBN037 and seeing that black case with blue dial makes me wish there was something similar out there.

Certianly a very tasteful mod!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Aggie Tuna… Gig’em!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

It's kinda sad though, that a significant part of the watch hobby is destroyed by the tuna. Researching, looking at and wanting (and perhaps even buying) new watches is enticing, but that's all in the past once you get a tuna. There are no other diver's watches you'll want to buy, and you can only own one tuna as you only have one wrist (well, two but you know what I mean).


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Tickstart said:


> It's kinda sad though, that a significant part of the watch hobby is destroyed by the tuna. Researching, looking at and wanting (and perhaps even buying) new watches is enticing, but that's all in the past once you get a tuna. There are no other diver's watches you'll want to buy, and you can only own one tuna as you only have one wrist (well, two but you know what I mean).


I hate to say you are right. The only other dive watch to buy after your first Tuna is another Tuna.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tickstart said:


> It's kinda sad though, that a significant part of the watch hobby is destroyed by the tuna. Researching, looking at and wanting (and perhaps even buying) new watches is enticing, but that's all in the past once you get a tuna. There are no other diver's watches you'll want to buy, and you can only own one tuna as you only have one wrist (well, two but you know what I mean).


Your right, I wear tunas 98% of the time…..but I’m not sure about owning only one (or 2) 😉


----------



## Bill_Mountain (Mar 8, 2021)

It’s been roughly a month and I’m still rocking the hell out of this thing. Emperor Tuna with Uncle Seiko Blue Waffle Strap. This is a photo my wife took on a recent day date.


----------



## Bill_Mountain (Mar 8, 2021)

Don’t know why we (as collectors) only show wrist shots. I think candids do a better job of showing how a watch fits.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

I will stick with the wrist shots…I am an ugly bastard!

Mid-day change up!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Monday Morning!


----------



## rnzinser (May 17, 2020)

Hopefully the mini tuna counts, here’s mine on a Strapcode Hexad bracelet: SRPG59


----------



## WristRookie (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

The kids’ summer vacation is over…we were just waiting in the parking lot for their bus to arrive, and it did…early! Tiny miracles do happen!


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

WristRookie said:


> View attachment 16846909
> 
> View attachment 16846908


How dyou like this small tuna? That's one I kinda wanted to try out


----------



## WristRookie (Nov 30, 2021)

Solotov said:


> How dyou like this small tuna? That's one I kinda wanted to try out


I really like the size. It definitely wears small - 38mm shroud, 34mm bezel, 40mm lug to lug but that's why I got it. It wears low and out of the way but remains legible with its fatty markers and hands. I do wish there was a mod community for these though. 

for reference, my wrist measures around 6.5"


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Tickstart said:


> It's kinda sad though, that a significant part of the watch hobby is destroyed by the tuna. Researching, looking at and wanting (and perhaps even buying) new watches is enticing, but that's all in the past once you get a tuna. There are no other diver's watches you'll want to buy, and you can only own one tuna as you only have one wrist (well, two but you know what I mean).


I understand what you are saying but if you have willpower you can will yourself to not only buy other watches that are not a Tuna but also enjoy it

I was about to buy this "beater" SBBN007 from Yahoo Japan to add to my collection. Unlike my SBBN017 which is hard to find now and seem to be going up in prices, the SBBN007 are plentiful and easy to find. This one would cost me a total of $560 shipped (an estimate) and i had planned on just removing the remaining bezel number paint for a stealth look bezel.






















However i came across a good condition Seiko 7548 Diver that comes out to about $240 shipped, so I went with that as i don't have a 7548 diver in my collection. Years ago I did but I forgot whyI sold it. The one I just bought is an early one that was from 1980. It does not come on a Seiko strap but I just happen to have a couple new Seiko DAL1BP. These are the replacement for the older GL straps that this watch and the 7549 Tuna came with. I bought them for my SBBN017 but since I have 2 extra spares, I can use one on the 7548 diver along with new OEM Seiko fattie spring bars




























All pics from the seller. I will have pics of the 7548 diver when it arrives to me


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The dreaded 2 sec tick started on this Gold Tuna! I had swapped the battery before, so the change went ok.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBDX029 Lume shot! It has an interesting effect with the silver chapter ring.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBDX014 this morning >>>


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

The thought of having this back in the box without the right date was driving me crazy! 
Fixed while waiting at bus pickup!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Evening change up!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

029 on original strap vs Z22 (black) Each strap has its own attributes. >>>


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

At my post and armed with coffee earlier this morning!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

017 starting the day!


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Ptern said:


> View attachment 16851370
> View attachment 16851467


I love the blue gradient dial on that one!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

029 this morning >>>


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Decided to break out another one that doesn’t get enough love…the baby Tuna!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Butterflies all over the place today!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The Seiko Gold Ocean is another one that light on the dial makes a big difference…


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

THIS:








vs
this









Instead of being massively depressed, I
am choosing to be grateful and happy that I was able to make it to the beach this year!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SLA041 GFR >>>


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Well it looks like I will be soon adding to my Tuna collection. I bought a new in box Seiko SBBN045 300m Tuna from Yahoo Japan. It should arrive next week or so along with the Seiko 7548 diver i also bought.

I ended up selling a GS and buying a Tuna. So now this Tuna will join the SBBN017 and my keeper GS (SBGT235) in the Seiko watch box


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)

I can't keep this off my wrist


----------



## timestampaviator (Oct 13, 2016)

Tunas are cool.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

^^^ Yes they are!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)

First baseball game in three years with the Spring Drive Tuna


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

I really want a automatic 1000m Tuna but I am not interested in paying $3900 for the SLA042 so I will just satisfy my auto tuna urges by looking at the cool auto tuna pics posted in this thread so keep them coming.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

…from this evening >>>


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

nolte said:


>


Ughhhhh why did I sell this watch. My most regretted sold watch ever. More than my sub that's now impossible to get as well. The black polished parts of the shroud are such a nice detail. Please bring this back Seiko.


----------



## Rivaldo10 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

mozo said:


> I can't keep this off my wrist
> View attachment 16856891


I know that feeling! Enjoy!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

My Crepe Myrtle us in full bloom, so I ran out to snap a pic! Just from stepping outside for two minutes…the lume was BLAZING!


----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)

Really enjoying this one on an engineered bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matcoman (Jul 8, 2015)

stygianloon said:


> I will stick with the wrist shots…I am an ugly bastard!
> 
> Mid-day change up!
> 
> View attachment 16845276


Morning, what model is this please?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Afternoon!


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

TheMeasure said:


> As an alternative to the OEM bracelet, I’d recommend a Strapcode jubilee. I think a BOR would look and feel good as well.
> 
> As far as straps I prefer the classic flat vent look.


That looks great. Nice setup. 🍻


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Best time of the day!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Matcoman said:


> Morning, what model is this please?


Mine is the SBDB013. It’s one of my favorites!

Vr

Matt


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Pleasantly surprised how well this works


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

there are so many SD Tunas lately here......They're so sweeeet. i've always wanted onee, just never the right time for them. Definately next on the list. They're just so different and special i think, the odd one out. I'm surprise there aren't more around. 

MOAR MOAR MOAR!!!!


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

nolte said:


> Best time of the day!


My kinda of combo, SD Tuna with MM300 styled rubber


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

helvetica said:


> My kinda of combo, SD Tuna with MM300 styled rubber
> 
> View attachment 16862615


Those look great on the rubber! I’m sure they wear well-


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBDX038 this morning!


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Had bought this seiko rubber from a samurai black edition for my padi samurai but did not like the fit. Figured why not put it to use and try on the tuna. Funny how slight differences in lug to lug can make all the difference...great comfortable fit and option in use thankfully.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Well I caved.

While I am awaiting the SBBN045 from Japan, I bought the OEM bracelet for the SBBN045/SBBN047 from Gnomon so that I can use it on the soon to arrive SBBN045. As I just consolidated the packages of the Seiko 7548 diver and the SBBN045 with Buyee so they come in the same box and have yet to get the final payment invoice, there is a good chance the bracelet will arrive sooner then the watch. Is the SBBN045 the same size and dimensions of the SBBN017? If so I might size the bracelet and wear it on the 017 until the SBBN045 arrives


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Relaxing before the chaos of this day begins!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

journeyforce said:


> Well I caved.
> 
> While I am awaiting the SBBN045 from Japan, I bought the OEM bracelet for the SBBN045/SBBN047 from Gnomon so that I can use it on the soon to arrive SBBN045. As I just consolidated the packages of the Seiko 7548 diver and the SBBN045 with Buyee so they come in the same box and have yet to get the final payment invoice, there is a good chance the bracelet will arrive sooner then the watch. Is the SBBN045 the same size and dimensions of the SBBN017? If so I might size the bracelet and wear it on the 017 until the SBBN045 arrives


The case size is very similar. I would think you would be fine wearing it on the 017 until the 045 arrives. Looking forward to the pix!


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The blue one this morning -


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Mmmmmmm - it’s Tuna Tuesday


----------



## WristRookie (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Super pleased with the 22mm baby tuna / monster seiko bracelet. Just did not mesh with the original titanium diver clasp, particularly the overly long blade. As is well known, the 1st gen monster bracelet is as comfortable as they get and the new 22mm is no different and fits perfect. Found my "just right"


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Tuna….. Good morning!!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

helvetica said:


> there are so many SD Tunas lately here......They're so sweeeet. i've always wanted onee, just never the right time for them. Definately next on the list. They're just so different and special i think, the odd one out. I'm surprise there aren't more around.
> 
> MOAR MOAR MOAR!!!!



OK here hahaha
This is an old pic that popped up in my google feed. Four years ago tomorrow:


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 1, 2014)

Been rocking this 98gram setup with GL831 short black rubber strap.

The unique thing about the SBBN Tuna's is the LUME. It goes from green in daylight to supernova when I move away from the window. This is with no charging needed, literally just walked down hallway and I am reminded why I love it so much.


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

bigchelis said:


> Been rocking this 98gram setup with GL831 short black rubber strap.
> 
> The unique thing about the SBBN Tuna's is the LUME. It goes from green in daylight to supernova when I move away from the window. This is with no charging needed, literally just walked down hallway and I am reminded why I love it so much.


Looks like the lume scared your bezel and shroud away...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Injector said:


> Looks like the lume scared your bezel and shroud away...


I think it was the arachnid from above, stealing bezels and shrouds.


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 1, 2014)

Injector said:


> Looks like the lume scared your bezel and shroud away...


lol

I wish they made smooth shrouds for these SBBN variants just like they do for the Turtle and SKX and possibly others. Would be cool to rock an SBBN explorer look.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

bigchelis said:


> Been rocking this 98gram setup with GL831 short black rubber strap.
> 
> The unique thing about the SBBN Tuna's is the LUME. It goes from green in daylight to supernova when I move away from the window. This is with no charging needed, literally just walked down hallway and I am reminded why I love it so much.


Your Tuna forgot to put it’s shroud and bezel on this morning…. It’s a streaker Tuna!


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Note the little chap in the back!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

SBBN011


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBDX014 to start September!


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Old/New Emperor to start off my first day of retirement. Thanks to one of the contributing members here who was so kind to sell it back to me …I’ll just call him X👍🏽


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Ptern said:


> Old/New Emperor to start off my first day of retirement. Thanks to one of the contributing members here who was so kind to sell it back to me …I’ll just call him X👍🏽
> View attachment 16869918


Wow, congrats on your first day of retirement!! ….and starting off in style!!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Not a Tuna but the bracelet arrived for the SBBN045/047 bracelet arrived. I hope to get the SBBN045 Tuna at some point next week. I will probably wait until I get the SBBN045 to size the bracelet instead of wearing it on the SBBN017 for a little bit

How doe these size? Do they use the pins and collars in a good way (with one collar trapped between the links so all you have to do is run the pin through) or the sucky Seiko monster way (with a collar on each side of the pin)?


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

I suppose I should at least have a Tuna pic


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

New arrival…


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Biginboca said:


> New arrival…
> 
> View attachment 16870331


What strap is that? Looks great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

DuckaDiesel said:


> What strap is that? Looks great
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks… Its a Nick Mankey strap.


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

I love the lume on Marinemasters










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Why I cant post pics from mobile?


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Friday Morning!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Just out for a little stroll!


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Brew day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

I just switched from my Uemura back to the Tuna. Can’t seem to get enough of this one.


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Golden tuna Saturday


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Game day preps by Mrs AFX!! 1st game of the season….


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Well today my new SBBN045 Tuna arrived

I bought it from a seller from Japan back a few weeks ago however due to the handling time (I suspect the Yahoo Japan auction seller did not have it on hand and had to source it from Seiko which is fine as I wound up with a "factory fresh" model)

I also had to wait for the Seiko 7548 I bought to arrive at Buyee so I could combine everything and ship it in one package.

I will say that it seems like every SBBN045 I have seen seems to have been made in 2020. Are there any SBBN045 out there with a 2021 or 2022? The Gnomon website states final delivery on their SBBN045 page so maybe Seiko is discontinuing the SBBN045 and only selling the SBBN047? 

So here is a bit of an unboxing of it






































































Of course I have not worn it yet as i have been wearing the 7548 I got in the same package


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Congrats!! It looks like you have two winners there!!


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN015 for Sunday >>>


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Rarely worn single pass straps pair well with the tuna. I like this one a lot.


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Oldie Goldie!!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

So a few months ago, I noticed that Gnomon Watches had a Final Delivery banner over the SBBN045 Tuna











I wrote Anders Tan of Gnomon Watches earlier today (after constantly forgetting about doing it) to ask him if Seiko was discontinuing the sale of SBBN045 Tunas. He just got back to me and said the following "Yes they have discontinued the 045. No replacement announced. 049 still ongoing."

I just sent an email to Seiya to see if they were totally discontinuing the SBBN045 or discontinuing the SBBN045 to outside Japan vendors and am waiting for a reply.

I suspect that this is true and that they are discontinuing the SBBN045 because Anders knows his stuff and I have yet to see a 2021 or 2022 serial numbered SBBN045. My SBBN045 that I just bought came from a Yahoo Japan seller that bought it from a shop a few days after I bought it from them (They did not keep it in stock). The watch is brand spanking new and still has a 2020 serial number on it (the warranty card was dated to end of Aug a few days after I bought it)

If true then the SBBN045 might be the shortest production regular 300m Tuna models out there. The 7549 Tuna lasted from about 1979 to 1985/1986, The SBBN007 was made from 1991 (or at least the production year was 1991 as I have seen a few with serial number and case back numbers showing they were produced in 1991) to about 2009/2010, the SBBN015/017 from 2010 to 2015 and the SBBN031/033/035/037 from 2015-2020.

So if you have been wanting a Seiko SBBN045 Tuna and wanted it new, it might be prudent snag one now from Gnomon Watches, Seiya, Chino or a Yahoo Japan seller.

The silver bezel SBBN047 is still in production and if I might be honest, is a bit better looking then the SBBN045 but I might be biased since I own a SBBN007 and SBBN017


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Nite Shot!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Archangel FX said:


> SBBN015 for Sunday >>>
> View attachment 16877194
> 
> View attachment 16877195


The black bezel insert changes the look of the watch a lot. I am on the look out for the 015 but the ones that come up go for high prices. There was one on the bay for a good price but the guy changed out the crystal with a sapphire crystal. I wanted original because who knows if it was bodged up somehow or that the crystal gasket is intact.

The only other SBBN015 I have seen are on Yahoo Japan auctions and they ended up selling for $1300 and $1500 respectively. Way Way Way too much for me to spend on one when I can get a new model for the same price. I paid a slight bit more then I should have on the SBBN017 I bought but I am happy with it and you cannot find them really ether. All you can easily find (besides the current and last gen) is the older SBBN007. Of course despite my only wanting JDM versions of the 300m Tuna, I really want a first Gen international 7549 300m Tuna with the SQ on the dial


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

journeyforce said:


> The black bezel insert changes the look of the watch a lot. I am on the look out for the 015 but the ones that come up go for high prices. There was one on the bay for a good price but the guy changed out the crystal with a sapphire crystal. I wanted original because who knows if it was bodged up somehow or that the crystal gasket is intact.
> 
> The only other SBBN015 I have seen are on Yahoo Japan auctions and they ended up selling for $1300 and $1500 respectively. Way Way Way too much for me to spend on one when I can get a new model for the same price. I paid a slight bit more then I should have on the SBBN017 I bought but I am happy with it and you cannot find them really ether. All you can easily find (besides the current and last gen) is the older SBBN007. Of course despite my only wanting JDM versions of the 300m Tuna, I really want a first Gen international 7549 300m Tuna with the SQ on the dial


Yes, the black bezel changes the looks quite a bit. I typically prefer the black bezel, but enjoy the 017 and 007 for what they are…and the history of Seiko’s tuna evolution.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBDX011 MARINEMASTER 














*


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

journeyforce said:


> So a few months ago, I noticed that Gnomon Watches had a Final Delivery banner over the SBBN045 Tuna
> 
> View attachment 16879786
> 
> ...



More info

I asked Anders of Gnomon Watches what the first 2 numbers of the serial numbers of his existing stock and he sent me an email saying all were 03 (March 2020) so that leads me to believe that they made a huge amount of SBBN045 in 2020 and have not made any more since. I wonder if Seiko is replacing the SBBN045 with a new model or killing it off and just selling the SBBN047? Perhaps the silver bezel insert 300m Tunas (like the SBBN007 and SBBN017 and SBBN033) are the popular sellers and the others were not. I know they are offering a blue dial Tuna again but have not seen many for sale new as of late.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Some Tuna and a fellow JDM friend


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Well I am weak 

For months I have been pushing a slightly forlorn looking SBBN007 that when shipped with all fees would be just about $500 (how many 300m Tuna are you going to find for $500 especially with its original boxes and papers?) It had wear on it but all in all it would have made a good daily wear Tuna or a Tuna you could wear without worrying about it being damaged too much (like you might with a SBBN045(which costs about $1000 or more new (would you bang a $1000-$1500 watch around?) or a SBBN015/017 (which are getting hard to find). This is already gotten its wear and tear. A person could ether repaint the missing bezel numbers, or strip the remaining paint off the numbers or perhaps pop the insert off and install a SKX insert on it and add a sapphire crystal. Of course day after day it did not sell so I finally decided to buy it and give it a new home. After all if i don't like it, I could probably sell it for more then I paid for it so a no risk buy.

It looks to be a well used 2007 model which is one of the later models (they started production in 1991 and ended about 2009/2010)

My plan is to remove the remaining paint on the bezel numbers and wear it as is (as my co- daily with the SBBN045 I just got) while moving my SBBN017 to once a week status (It took a lot to find it)

Seller's pics. Once I get it I will take my own pics


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

journeyforce said:


> Well I am weak
> 
> For months I have been pushing a slightly forlorn looking SBBN007 that when shipped with all fees would be just about $500 (how many 300m Tuna are you going to find for $500 especially with its original boxes and papers?) It had wear on it but all in all it would have made a good daily wear Tuna or a Tuna you could wear without worrying about it being damaged too much (like you might with a SBBN045(which costs about $1000 or more new (would you bang a $1000-$1500 watch around?) or a SBBN015/017 (which are getting hard to find). This is already gotten its wear and tear. A person could ether repaint the missing bezel numbers, or strip the remaining paint off the numbers or perhaps pop the insert off and install a SKX insert on it and add a sapphire crystal. Of course day after day it did not sell so I finally decided to buy it and give it a new home. After all if i don't like it, I could probably sell it for more then I paid for it so a no risk buy.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Strip the bezel down and it will look great!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

journeyforce said:


> Well I am weak
> 
> For months I have been pushing a slightly forlorn looking SBBN007 that when shipped with all fees would be just about $500 (how many 300m Tuna are you going to find for $500 especially with its original boxes and papers?) It had wear on it but all in all it would have made a good daily wear Tuna or a Tuna you could wear without worrying about it being damaged too much (like you might with a SBBN045(which costs about $1000 or more new (would you bang a $1000-$1500 watch around?) or a SBBN015/017 (which are getting hard to find). This is already gotten its wear and tear. A person could ether repaint the missing bezel numbers, or strip the remaining paint off the numbers or perhaps pop the insert off and install a SKX insert on it and add a sapphire crystal. Of course day after day it did not sell so I finally decided to buy it and give it a new home. After all if i don't like it, I could probably sell it for more then I paid for it so a no risk buy.
> 
> ...


An excellent acquisition!! As you said, a little tlc, it will be a great piece to wear.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

journeyforce said:


> Well I am weak
> 
> For months I have been pushing a slightly forlorn looking SBBN007 that when shipped with all fees would be just about $500 (how many 300m Tuna are you going to find for $500 especially with its original boxes and papers?) It had wear on it but all in all it would have made a good daily wear Tuna or a Tuna you could wear without worrying about it being damaged too much (like you might with a SBBN045(which costs about $1000 or more new (would you bang a $1000-$1500 watch around?) or a SBBN015/017 (which are getting hard to find). This is already gotten its wear and tear. A person could ether repaint the missing bezel numbers, or strip the remaining paint off the numbers or perhaps pop the insert off and install a SKX insert on it and add a sapphire crystal. Of course day after day it did not sell so I finally decided to buy it and give it a new home. After all if i don't like it, I could probably sell it for more then I paid for it so a no risk buy.
> 
> ...


To answer your question would you bang a 1000-1500 dollar watch around my answer is…absolutely.

My Breitling SuperOcean was on my wrist for a rough trip to Iraq, a trip to Afghanistan, when all six of my kids were born, and it has been all throughout the US and Europe for various trainings and trips. I have worked out in it, worn it during yard work, at numerous beaches, I wore it doing the dishes, etc! I call it my “war horse,” and it’s like an old friend whenever I wear it! How else can you connect with a watch if you baby it, and don’t put it through its paces?

I treat two of my three tunas the same way. The 3rd is the Ninja Bluena Tuna which has mainly just stayed in the box.

At any rate, watches are a neat and fun hobby enjoyed differently by each enthusiast…I am just in the camp of enjoying and not worrying about my watches.

Congrats on your new Tuna!

Vr

Matt


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Wednesday morning!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

stygianloon said:


> To answer your question would you bang a 1000-1500 dollar watch around my answer is…absolutely.
> 
> My Breitling SuperOcean was on my wrist for a rough trip to Iraq, a trip to Afghanistan, when all six of my kids were born, and it has been all throughout the US and Europe for various trainings and trips. I have worked out in it, worn it during yard work, at numerous beaches, I wore it doing the dishes, etc! I call it my “war horse,” and it’s like an old friend whenever I wear it! How else can you connect with a watch if you baby it, and don’t put it through its paces?
> 
> ...


I guess I should been more clearer. Who would bang a pristine $1000-$1500 watch around if they have a already well beat up almost the same version that you can wear? I am a fan of wearing a watch and letting it pick up all sorts of battle scars in day to day comings and goings but I am also a fan of not knowingly putting a expensive watch in danger ether. I I know I am going to a place where i am going to likely bang it about. On those trips I take a well worn watch or one i don't truly give much of a crap about. I had planned on making my SBBN035 black Tuna that beater tuna but i had a friend interested in it so I passed it on to him for cash and another watch,


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Archangel FX said:


> Good Wednesday morning!
> View attachment 16882929


I almost cried the day I saw an actual blackbird in real life…I was so moved! That plane symbolizes a lot of what is right with the USA! 

It was an experience!


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

stygianloon said:


> I almost cried the day I saw an actual blackbird in real life…I was so moved! That plane symbolizes a lot of what is right with the USA!
> 
> It was an experience!


Best for me was seeing the F-117 fly around that used to be kept locally. @Archangel FX might remember those days.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

stygianloon said:


> I almost cried the day I saw an actual blackbird in real life…I was so moved! That plane symbolizes a lot of what is right with the USA!
> 
> It was an experience!


I got to see the blackbird fly at an air show. It was its last flight prior to retirement. What a machine!!!
Pix I took


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

TheCowWatcher said:


> Best for me was seeing the F-117 fly around that used to be kept locally. @Archangel FX might remember those days.


Yep, the 117 was also awesome to see fly!

BTW: This evening wear >>>


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

journeyforce said:


> More info
> 
> I asked Anders of Gnomon Watches what the first 2 numbers of the serial numbers of his existing stock and he sent me an email saying all were 03 (March 2020) so that leads me to believe that they made a huge amount of SBBN045 in 2020 and have not made any more since. I wonder if Seiko is replacing the SBBN045 with a new model or killing it off and just selling the SBBN047? Perhaps the silver bezel insert 300m Tunas (like the SBBN007 and SBBN017 and SBBN033) are the popular sellers and the others were not. I know they are offering a blue dial Tuna again but have not seen many for sale new as of late.


So I got an email reply back from Seiya. He says the following

*Thank you for your inquiry.

The Seiko still has some stock and we will have it in stock for a while.
However, sales will be discontinued as soon as the manufacturer's stock runs out.

If you have any inquiries, please don't hesitate to let me know.

Best regards,
Seiya.K
SeiyaJapan.com*

so it looks like the SBBN045 is pretty much done after only about 2 years of being made. 

Also, I got an email yesterday from Anders of Gnomon Watches in which he tells me that his existing stock has serial numbers that start with 03 (March 2020)

So if you want one, you best get around to getting one sooner then later as in the future this will probably be harder to find.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

I finally added the bracelet i got from Gnomon on to my SBBN045. This bracelet was from the sbbn047. Time will tell if i like it or if it winds up on the Sbbn017


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good day…..Gold Tuna today!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

….auto this evening!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Friday!!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

journeyforce said:


> I finally added the bracelet i got from Gnomon on to my SBBN045. This bracelet was from the sbbn047. Time will tell if i like it or if it winds up on the Sbbn017
> 
> View attachment 16885075
> 
> View attachment 16885076


Well it turns out the bracelet will go on neither the SBBN045, SBBN017 or SBBN007. Sadly it is a case where I cannot get it to fit right. If i take out one link and set the clasp to the 4th micro-adjustment hole(the one closest to the divers extension), the bracelet is still a bit loose for my tastes. If I remove 2 links then adjust the clasp to the first micro-adjustment, the bracelet is a bit to tight until I use a bit of the divers extension and then it fits fine but I was not planning on using the extension as an permanent 5th or 6th micro-adjustment, only if my arm swelled up in the warmth.

Plus after having a bracelet on a Tuna, i have to be honest and say that i don't think a tuna belongs on a bracelet, it looks the best on rubber or nylon.

So i will ether leave the bracelet in the SBBN045 Tuna box just in case i want to revisit a braceleted tuna or put it up for sale. I shall ponder

In other Tuna news, I expect to pay Buyee the shipping costs and then they will ship out the SBBN007. I am having it sent to me with another item so i consolidated and that takes an extra day


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Bummed to hear. I am not surprised however. Mine does not fit my wrist great either. Bought the baby tuna/monster bracelet and it is 100x better option for me. And looks nicer imo


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> Bummed to hear. I am not surprised however. Mine does not fit my wrist great either. Bought the baby tuna/monster bracelet and it is 100x better option for me. And looks nicer imo


I need to try that baby tuna bracelet. I had an original Orange Monster back in the day and the bracelet was great. The two collars on the outside of the pin in each link was not great though.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

James142 said:


> View attachment 16868372


LOVE this model, “super Ninja” @ 1000m.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

journeyforce said:


> I need to try that baby tuna bracelet. I had an original Orange Monster back in the day and the bracelet was great. The two collars on the outside of the pin in each link was not great though.


The brand new one I have is a single pin/tube setup. I don't love it but have got used to the setup over time. Easy process to size now.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

Ugly rainy Saturday


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

All day college football!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Afternoon switch!!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> The brand new one I have is a single pin/tube setup. I don't love it but have got used to the setup over time. Easy process to size now.


So this bracelet of yours has the a pin and single collar setup? Is the collar in the middle of the link so that it is strapped between 2 links so you can easily push the pin through (like some Citizen and other Seiko models?

Do you have the part number for the bracelet and cost? 

Thanks


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

It is a single collar on the outside unfortunately...





Seiko M0JT211J0 Strap - Prospex







www.mastersintime.com


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Kemah cruise-in this evening. Beautiful sunset….and moon rise!!


----------



## GNL1977 (Oct 11, 2020)

Hello !


----------



## GNL1977 (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Some shots this Sunday!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

+1 on the 017


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

How about three 017s in a row


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

I will play also

SBBN017


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

2yr anniversary with the 041!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Archangel FX said:


> 2yr anniversary with the 041!
> View attachment 16897785
> 
> View attachment 16897786


How has that watch held up in the time you have had it? Would it make a good daily wear watch for somebody with a 7.5in wrist? My AD has a slightly used one on consignment for a good price and I am thinking about buying it. However if it is not everyday wearable then I will pass as I don't need another watch that spends most of its time sitting in the box (like my Grand Seikos)


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

journeyforce said:


> How has that watch held up in the time you have had it? Would it make a good daily wear watch for somebody with a 7.5in wrist? My AD has a slightly used one on consignment for a good price and I am thinking about buying it. However if it is not everyday wearable then I will pass as I don't need another watch that spends most of its time sitting in the box (like my Grand Seikos)


I bought this one new, so I put all the marks on it . It has held up very well. I wear an emperor almost daily, so I consider them good for daily wear. For me, the trick is wearing it slightly snug so it doesn’t slide around the wrist. Since your AD has one, try it on and see if you like the feel. It is the deep dial that looks so good on these ETs.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

SBBN017 and SBBN045. Despite the SBBN045 being new and one of the latest versions of the 300m Tuna, i find i am not as enamored with it as i am with my 8 year old slightly scratched up SBBN017 and i am not sure why.
Though i might not be the only one as i have seen a bunch of folks over the last year put them up for sale on the sales forum while not many folks are putting SBBN031/033 up for sale and they were made up until 2020 and a lot of folks hated the hands


EDIT: In looking closely at the two watches I can see the SBBN017 is sitting at 12:13:49 while the SBBN045 is stilling at 12:12:49. As both watches are of the same second, I guess I did not perform the correct quartz setting procedure (turn the hands so that the minute hand goes past the correct time and then turns the hands back to the correct time so that it eliminates the quartz gear lash which causes the minute hand to jump forward or back a bit) so the minute hand jumped pack a bit from the gear lash. I guess I will reset it come the end of the month when I set the date for the short month


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

journeyforce said:


> SBBN017 and SBBN045. Despite the SBBN045 being new and one of the latest versions of the 300m Tuna, i find i am not as enamored with it as i am with my 8 year old slightly scratched up SBBN017 and i am not sure why.
> Though i might not be the only one as i have seen a bunch of folks over the last year put them up for sale on the sales forum while not many folks are putting SBBN031/033 up for sale and they were made up until 2020 and a lot of folks hated the hands


Now see I couldn’t disagree more. I’ve owned every generation of 300M tuna since the 007 and find the latest ones to be the best. They have brought back the classic dial and arrow styled hands but added Sapphire which was always a glaring omission at the price point. Also the Crystal has amazing anti glare coating and the watch is much much easier to read in all circumstances. One of Seiko’s ultimate iconic tool divers is now better than ever, more durable and more legible.

I actually like the new ones so much that for the first time ever in my over 20 years collecting Seiko divers I now actually own 2 300m Tunas simultaneously.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Biginboca said:


> Now see I couldn’t disagree more. I’ve owned every generation of 300M tuna since the 007 and find the latest ones to be the best. They have brought back the classic dial and arrow styled hands but added Sapphire which was always a glaring omission at the price point. Also the Crystal has amazing anti glare coating and the watch is much much easier to read in all circumstances. One of Seiko’s ultimate iconic tool divers is now better than ever, more durable and more legible.
> 
> I actually like the new ones so much that for the first time ever in my over 20 years collecting Seiko divers I now actually own 2 300m Tunas simultaneously.
> 
> View attachment 16899566



I understand what you are saying and I do think you are right about the sapphire crystal omission. Although if Seiko decided to have made the older Tunas with a flat mineral crystal, it might have made a sapphire crystal not really needed. The fact that Seiko raised the crystal on the older tunas so that it was peeking over the protective bezel ensured that the crystal would get easily scratched

I thought about buying a slightly used 2nd SBBN045 and removing its movement (with dial and hands) and swapping in the movement (with dial and hands) from my soon to arrive SBBN007. That way I could have the Tuna I really want with a dial that says professional (no X or MM on it) on it and has the crop circle indices and black on white day/date wheel) and which has a sapphire crystal and all 4 lugs drilled out (to use the spring bars i like in these) and has a black bezel insert. I could then stuff the SBBN045 movement and dial in the SBBN007 case and sell it, gift it to somebody or just keep it in the watch box

but I am not sure if it is a direct swap or not. They should be the same so that I could drop one complete movement out and put the other in.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Tuna with a Chelsea ship’s clock…..”old stuff”.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

I cheated on my Tunas today…sorry guys!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

journeyforce said:


> I understand what you are saying and I do think you are right about the sapphire crystal omission. Although if Seiko decided to have made the older Tunas with a flat mineral crystal, it might have made a sapphire crystal not really needed. The fact that Seiko raised the crystal on the older tunas so that it was peeking over the protective bezel ensured that the crystal would get easily scratched
> 
> I thought about buying a slightly used 2nd SBBN045 and removing its movement (with dial and hands) and swapping in the movement (with dial and hands) from my soon to arrive SBBN007. That way I could have the Tuna I really want with a dial that says professional (no X or MM on it) on it and has the crop circle indices and black on white day/date wheel) and which has a sapphire crystal and all 4 lugs drilled out (to use the spring bars i like in these) and has a black bezel insert. I could then stuff the SBBN045 movement and dial in the SBBN007 case and sell it, gift it to somebody or just keep it in the watch box
> 
> but I am not sure if it is a direct swap or not. They should be the same so that I could drop one complete movement out and put the other in.



Well, I am about to find out if these al are direct swaps. I managed to get ahold of a nice SBBN045 that has some wear and tear,


journeyforce said:


> I understand what you are saying and I do think you are right about the sapphire crystal omission. Although if Seiko decided to have made the older Tunas with a flat mineral crystal, it might have made a sapphire crystal not really needed. The fact that Seiko raised the crystal on the older tunas so that it was peeking over the protective bezel ensured that the crystal would get easily scratched
> 
> I thought about buying a slightly used 2nd SBBN045 and removing its movement (with dial and hands) and swapping in the movement (with dial and hands) from my soon to arrive SBBN007. That way I could have the Tuna I really want with a dial that says professional (no X or MM on it) on it and has the crop circle indices and black on white day/date wheel) and which has a sapphire crystal and all 4 lugs drilled out (to use the spring bars i like in these) and has a black bezel insert. I could then stuff the SBBN045 movement and dial in the SBBN007 case and sell it, gift it to somebody or just keep it in the watch box
> 
> but I am not sure if it is a direct swap or not. They should be the same so that I could drop one complete movement out and put the other in.



Well I was able to get hold of a used SBBN045 so I will being trying the swap when I get both watches. The SBBN007 is in NYC so it should soon arrive and the SBBN045 seller should be shipping it out Thurs or Friday. He is only a state over so it should arrive quickly or knowing my luck take 3 weeks to arrive through USPS. Once I get both watches i will swap the complete movement (with the dial, hands, day/date wheel and chapter ring intact) from the SBBN007 into the SBBN045 case. The only things from the SBBN045 I will be keeping intact is the case, case back and crown/stem. It should be easy as removing the crowns, then plopping he movement from one watch into the other. I will then have a watch that gives off a Seiko 7549 300m diver vibe with its black bezel insert and Professional 300M dial but will have a OEM sapphire crystal. In fact all of it will be OEM Tuna parts. I will still have the Prospex X on the case back but I can live with that as it probably is not the best thing to go mixing and matching case parts so I will being using the SBBN045's case back and stem/crown with this watch instead of the ones from the SBBN007.

I will then put the SBBN045 movement into the SBBN007 case with a new case back gasket and ether sell it while being upfront about it being a franken/mod or give it to my brother or keep it as a possible future parts donor. (after all where can you easily find 7C46 parts?)

So stay tuned


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Fifth tuna added to the collection… the Emperor










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

ProF3T said:


> Fifth tuna added to the collection… the Emperor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic! It looks like a beautiful example of the 011!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Thursday’s Tuna!


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Trying out another single pass nato rarely worn...Burgundy shark weave. I like it and think it works


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## timestampaviator (Oct 13, 2016)

ProF3T said:


> The SD will fit you - the lugs are integrated into the shroud and the watch hugs the wrist really good, but is a little taller than the 600m. The emperor wears similar to the 600m - it sits on top of the wrist, but is bigger in all dimensions than the 600m.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well... I absolutely love it.


----------



## WristRookie (Nov 30, 2021)

Getting ready to head to tuolumne for some climbing this weekend. Let’s see what new scratches come from it.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Friday!


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Just love this watch which is currently my favorite Seiko. Drilled lugs and Sapphire with OG dial and hands styles makes this the best Tuna to me!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

My trusty travel partner to Helsinki!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Ocean! >>>


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Tickstart said:


> My trusty travel partner to Helsinki!
> 
> View attachment 16906475
> 
> ...


Aw, man — Autechre is one of my favorite bands! Lucky you! And that concert hall looks sweet! How was the show?

Great watch, BTW! 😊


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

James142 said:


> Aw, man — Autechre is one of my favorite bands! Lucky you! And that concert hall looks sweet! How was the show?
> 
> Great watch, BTW! 😊


The gig was pretty good. There were some technical issues during the later half though, some electrical pops in the speakers and what not. It was a little distracting but you couldn't really tell if it was intentional or not heh. The venue was swell, very nice building. It's just such an ephemeral experience, since there's no real melody to follow in their live sets it's hard to remember specifics afterwards. But it's a unique experience during. Since the concert is completely blacked out you might as well just close your eyes and try to immerse yourself. With the thumping bass etc you get vertigo pretty quickly just from sitting there, it's awesome. I've been to two concerts so far, the last one in 2010 with the Oversteps tour.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Tickstart said:


> The gig was pretty good. There were some technical issues during the later half though, some electrical pops in the speakers and what not. It was a little distracting but you couldn't really tell if it was intentional or not heh. The venue was swell, very nice building. It's just such an ephemeral experience, since there's no real melody to follow in their live sets it's hard to remember specifics afterwards. But it's a unique experience during. Since the concert is completely blacked out you might as well just close your eyes and try to immerse yourself. With the thumping bass etc you get vertigo pretty quickly just from sitting there, it's awesome. I've been to two concerts so far, the last one in 2010 with the Oversteps tour.


That's awesome! I hope to see them when they come back to my neck of the woods 😊

And here's my 049 on an Isofrane. Comfy!


----------



## WristRookie (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Monday!


----------



## WristRookie (Nov 30, 2021)

Finally got around to replacing the scratched mineral crystal with a sapphire option. I also opted to go way thinner (1.5mm instead of 3mm, hope I don’t regret that later) so that the crystal would seat below the bezel like my seiko kinetic landmaster. Really liking how it adds a bit of depth to the watch.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

So I decided to go through with my Seiko tuna mod project a few days after i decided not to because I was not 100% sure it would work and did not want to open watches on a whim.

What I wanted was a Seiko 300m quartz Tuna that had the following

1. Had the old style Professional 300m on the dial (with no Marine Master and no X)
2. Had a black on white or gray background day/date wheel
3. Had OEM sapphire crystal (I am not a real fan of the aftermarket sapphire crystal for these watches)
4. case has drilled lugs on each of the lugs of the watch (I use a longer shoulder-less spring bar that gives a better fit then the seiko OEM bars but I need all the lugs to be drilled)
5. Black bezel
6. Have the old style hands (I did not like the white painted hands)

Sadly none of the Seiko 300m Tunas then and now have all this on one watch.

So I decided to create the watch i wanted. I took both that well used Seiko SBBN007 I got from Yahoo Japan and and a cheap SBBN045 and went to work. I used the SBBN045's case, crystal, case back, chapter ring, bezel, movement holder ring (with case spring) and crown. I used the SBBN007's complete movement (dial, hands, day/date wheel)

I carefully made sure the chapter ring was lined up on the SBBN045's case before i put the movement in and then assembled the watch back together.

I double checked the gasket for the case back and gave it a bit of a lube up. I then stuck the SBBN045's complete movement into the SBBN007 case. I will use this for a further mod or as a source of movement parts.

I now have the 300m Tuna I wanted. It looks very Seiko 7549 Tuna looking with a sapphire crystal 




















































































Here is the spring bars I use. These give a more secure feel to the strap. They go deeper into the lug holes. However without drilled lugs on all lugs of the watch, you will never remove them so using them on a non drilled lug watch is not a good idea.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

It looks perfect! Great job!


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

journeyforce said:


> So I decided to go through with my Seiko tuna mod project a few days after i decided not to because I was not 100% sure it would work and did not want to open watches on a whim.
> 
> What I wanted was a Seiko 300m quartz Tuna that had the following
> 
> ...


great job! I'd wear it in a heart beat.

<* shark >>><


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

What are the exact differences between a 7549-7010 and a sbbn015...? other than one is older than the other and the bracelet on the -015 =) Thanks tuna gurus!

<* shark >>><


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

thesharkman said:


> What are the exact differences between a 7549-7010 and a sbbn015...? other than one is older than the other and the bracelet on the -015 =) Thanks tuna gurus!
> 
> <* shark >>><


The really main difference is that the 7549 and SBBN015 use different movements. The 015 uses the 7C46 movement and the 7549 diver has the 7549 movement. Both are good movements but the 7C46 is rated as 5 year battery life.

The other differences are the Marine Master on the dial and drilled case lugs of the 015. The 7549 diver has non drilled lugs (making it a pain to remove spring bars) and Professional 300m on the dial


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

journeyforce said:


> The really main difference is that the 7549 and SBBN015 use different movements. The 015 uses the 7C46 movement and the 7549 diver has the 7549 movement. Both are good movements but the 7C46 is rated as 5 year battery life.
> 
> The other differences are the Marine Master on the dial and drilled case lugs of the 015. The 7549 diver has non drilled lugs (making it a pain to remove spring bars) and Professional 300m on the dial


Thanks JF. I never considered the drilled lug holes for this type of watch. 

<* shark >>><


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

journeyforce said:


> So I decided to go through with my Seiko tuna mod project a few days after i decided not to because I was not 100% sure it would work and did not want to open watches on a whim.
> 
> What I wanted was a Seiko 300m quartz Tuna that had the following
> 
> ...


So the bezel with black insert came from the 045? The 300m tunas of the last generation (sbbn031) would not have looked accurate due to the pip on the bezel…








Your project really turned out nice!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Archangel FX said:


> So the bezel with black insert came from the 045? The 300m tunas of the last generation (sbbn031) would not have looked accurate due to the pip on the bezel…
> View attachment 16913516
> 
> Your project really turned out nice!


Yes

Basically I used the complete SBBN045 case complete with the crown and chapter ring and the complete movement from the SBBN007. I simply plopped out the SBBN045 movement and plopped in the SBBN007 movement

An added bonus is that whoever changed the battery on the SBBN007 the last time wrote the month it was replaced (9/21) so the battery is newer then the 2020 battery installed in the SBBN045's movement)


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN007 >>>


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

journeyforce said:


> View attachment 16911558


This looks fantastic! Nicely done.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Evening Tuna >>>


----------



## irish0625 (Mar 10, 2013)

Any suggestions for where I should get battery replacement for a SBBN033?


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

irish0625 said:


> Any suggestions for where I should get battery replacement for a SBBN033?











Seiko B003 Button Cell Batterie SR43SW


Want to order a Seiko Button Cell Batterie? Buy the original watch part for the Seiko S60581, S60583, S60585, SBBN011, SBBN013, SBBN015, SBBN017, SBBN023, SB...




www.watchpartsplaza.com


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Fall Equinox!! Daylight is getting shorter…..I’m just looking forward to some cooler weather


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Double Team










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill_Mountain (Mar 8, 2021)

Finally found a good deal on a new OG strap for my Emperor!

I love these Seiko straps. Perfect for my gargantuan wrists.


----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)

Spring Drive today


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## timestampaviator (Oct 13, 2016)

Spring Drive everyday of the week.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

This is a Bluena believe it or not lol


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Traveling with ET this week!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Visiting the “Arch”!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

TUNA case with crown @ 3,8 , Jubilee bracelet 22mm - 20mm at the clasp, SEIKO clasp with diver extension. I' m not sure if I will use this SEIKO dial, I' m very satisfied, components are good quality.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## WristRookie (Nov 30, 2021)

the longer I have this watch, the more I appreciate its industrial, ‘heavy duty’ design


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Busy day today….


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Fool’s Gold on for field survey. Looking for sea slugs today….


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Sprint Veloce said:


> TUNA case with crown @ 3,8 , Jubilee bracelet 22mm - 20mm at the clasp, SEIKO clasp with diver extension. I' m not sure if I will use this SEIKO dial, I' m very satisfied, components are good quality.
> 
> View attachment 16924469


Which dial do you prefer for the Tuna ? The Monster or one of those ? 
I like the blue Shark dial.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

SBBN017 on Uncle Seiko 2 piece velcro strap. Very comfy and works well with fat spring bars


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Departing STL for DEN >>>


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

journeyforce said:


> SBBN017 on Uncle Seiko 2 piece velcro strap. Very comfy and works well with fat spring bars
> 
> View attachment 16928878
> View attachment 16928879


The Velcro looks good on the tuna! I would think it would be a good cold weather strap too.


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Colorado Sunrise!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Archangel FX said:


> Colorado Sunrise!
> View attachment 16929216


Welcome to the Mile High City!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Hmmmm..... tough choice. Do i wear the SBBN017 Tuna or the Seiko Brightz auto chrono?


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Archangel FX said:


> The Velcro looks good on the tuna! I would think it would be a good cold weather strap too.


yes velcro straps make a great winter strap. The nice things about them is they make even the heaviest watch wear comfortable


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

TheMeasure said:


> Welcome to the Mile High City!


Thanx - Just here until Friday….. Great weather yall are having!


----------



## timestampaviator (Oct 13, 2016)

SBBN033 doesn't hit the same after I got my SD tuna...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

My finest watch <3


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

Couldn't resist sharing it









Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Got a great deal on an Uncle Seiko bracelet so it went straight on the Blue Tuna. I like it!


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

timestampaviator said:


> SBBN033 doesn't hit the same after I got my SD tuna...
> View attachment 16930688


I had the same feeling regarding my SBBN031. On its own it’s a great watch, but compared to higher end tunas you can see, that it’s cheaper. F. e. the hands and dial are similar to the SD tuna, but the markers are not as sharp and the hands are lower quality than on the SD tuna. So I sold the 031 and bought the 015 - at least it’s different


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt133 (Jul 25, 2015)

Archangel FX said:


> The Velcro looks good on the tuna! I would think it would be a good cold weather strap too.


This has inspired me to find a Velcro strap for my skx, I’m digging the look as well.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

jmt133 said:


> This has inspired me to find a Velcro strap for my skx, I’m digging the look as well.


I got my 2 piece velcro straps from Uncle Seiko. They are designed to be used with ether regular spring bars (like 1.5mm and 1.8mm ones) or the Seiko OEM 2.5mm fat spring bars.


----------



## ink3027 (Jun 15, 2017)

Man there's some great stuff in here.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

DEN - DCA


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Checking into this thread after a couple of years...so a lots of pictures over the last two years will get a like...just saying.

To keep it on point, here is my Darth Tuna SBBN025 on a leather strap with a black buckle...

























Going back to post 11501 and hope to catch up in a few weeks!

Cheers,
Tirthak


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Post 12000 done, only 4500 more to go. Now onto the MM300 to play catch up!


----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)

I couldn’t decide between these..so


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Black bezel watches are the norm. Solid steel is my choice, also shrinks the appearance of the watch as well as making it look more rugged. But obviously they both look great, blessed if you do blessed if you don't.
*edit, Oh damn you bought both?? x)


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

I've tried the black bezel first, it's like completely different watch on the wrist. 
2 photos just for fun
















Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Tomkant said:


> I couldn’t decide between these..so


Oh man we have the same issues. I have the silver bezel Tuna and the blue bezel Tuna and it drives me nuts picking out the one to wear… because I just love them both 🤣










Today starting with the blue, but the silver will likely be on the wrist later!


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

Btw do you guys know how to undo the shroud screws without damaging them? I've already damaged mine with this tool and ordered 3 new lol
















Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

fluence4 said:


> Btw do you guys know how to undo the shroud screws without damaging them? I've already damaged mine with this tool and ordered 3 new lol
> View attachment 16935888
> View attachment 16935889
> 
> ...


In the past I’ve had better much luck using Torx bits even though the screws are allen heads. Find a torx that jams tightly into the Allen screw and it’ll grab the corners and won’t strip the screw. Push the driver tightly into the screw as you turn it to loosen. 

Every time I’ve used an Allen on a Seiko it’s stripped or damaged the soft screws Seiko uses.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Kul att du vill lära dig svenska Fluence!


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Darth today


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

Tickstart said:


> Kul att du vill lära dig svenska Fluence!


Jaha, det är kul verkligen. Tack så mycket 

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Kan ingen bulgariska dock... The only Bulgarian I know is Aoiyama!


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

fluence4 said:


> Btw do you guys know how to undo the shroud screws without damaging them? I've already damaged mine with this tool and ordered 3 new lol
> View attachment 16935888
> View attachment 16935889
> 
> ...


I followed instructions from various threads dealing with this issue. Tried couple different suggestions, wound up mangling one of my screws too! Best advice: take to a good watchmaker, and maybe good idea to order couple "backup" screws to take him too!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Raining two days straight in VA!


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth Tuna SBBN025 again today. Hope to be a regular photo poster here (& MM300 page) going forward. Got this one during my last visit to Tokyo, Japan in Dec 2018 and between this and the 7 yr old SBDX001 they have got majority of wrist time.


----------



## usd97 (May 22, 2021)

Never knew it was called the tuna LOL


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Sunday cooking










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

shahtirthak said:


> Darth Tuna SBBN025 again today. Hope to be a regular photo poster here (& MM300 page) going forward. Got this one during my last visit to Tokyo, Japan in Dec 2018 and between this and the 7 yr old SBDX001 they have got majority of wrist time.
> View attachment 16937542
> View attachment 16937542


Flexin with watch and muscles simultaneously, nice.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Biginboca said:


> Oh man we have the same issues. I have the silver bezel Tuna and the blue bezel Tuna and it drives me nuts picking out the one to wear… because I just love them both 🤣
> 
> View attachment 16935896
> 
> ...


Nice pics,

They have given me insight on what has been keeping me from really liking the SBBN043/45/47 Tunas. I have always felt they are missing something but I could not put a finger on it. Now I know, it is the missing lines from the 12 o'clock, 6 o'clock and 9 o'clock indices. To me it gives the watch dial an unfinished look to it as if there is empty space.


----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)

Tickstart said:


> Black bezel watches are the norm. Solid steel is my choice, also shrinks the appearance of the watch as well as making it look more rugged. But obviously they both look great, blessed if you do blessed if you don't.
> *edit, Oh damn you bought both?? x)


Yes. I think I prefer the silver bezel version more. I like the contrast between silver bezel and black dial. And the bracelet with diver’s extension is great.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Red Sunday


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Ninjaturtle and Darthtuna.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

What do you think about a Tuna with an orange dial and black tuna hands?










Sorry for the bad picture.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

15 hrs on the road yesterday (treasure hunt) ….but back in DC!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The treasure hunt dug up a 6159-7010! It is a 47 yr old “Grandfather Tuna”. It was made in-March 1975. This one looks great for its age . Some initial pix>>>


----------



## WristRookie (Nov 30, 2021)

Tried to dye the white on the strap to match the aged lume on the dial. It could be more orange, but close enough for now


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

WristRookie said:


> Tried to dye the white on the strap to match the aged lume on the dial. It could be more orange, but close enough for now
> View attachment 16941064
> 
> View attachment 16941066
> ...


Sorry if this has been covered before, but how did you go about removing the paint from your bezel? Also, is your dial still dark green, because in some photos it almost looks black. I have the same model and am kinda interested in a similar look.


----------



## WristRookie (Nov 30, 2021)

occytron said:


> Sorry if this has been covered before, but how did you go about removing the paint from your bezel? Also, is your dial still dark green, because in some photos it almost looks black. I have the same model and am kinda interested in a similar look.


I believe you’re the first to inquire, I think the original insert is actually anodized, but I could be wrong. Either way I chose the very unglamorous method of carefully sanding to remove the color. You can see I took it a bit too far hence the lack of crisp paint remaining. In hindsight, there are chemical ways remove anodizing that don’t require removing material as I did. The dial is in fact still green, the photo below highlights that a bit more.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Added a Z 22 strap as the original strap is very stiff -


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

WristRookie said:


> I believe you’re the first to inquire, I think the original insert is actually anodized, but I could be wrong. Either way I chose the very unglamorous method of carefully sanding to remove the color. You can see I took it a bit too far hence the lack of crisp paint remaining. In hindsight, there are chemical ways remove anodizing that don’t require removing material as I did. The dial is in fact still green, the photo below highlights that a bit more.
> View attachment 16941181


Thanks, I just looked into chemicals that can remove the anodizing, and it doesn't look too bad. Maybe I will try it down the road, as I think I would prefer a bare aluminum bezel.


----------



## WristRookie (Nov 30, 2021)

occytron said:


> Thanks, I just looked into chemicals that can remove the anodizing, and it doesn't look too bad. Maybe I will try it down the road, as I think I would prefer a bare aluminum bezel.


keep us posted! I'd love to see more of these modded and hopefully with enough demand out there we'll start seeing people mfg aftermarket bezel inserts, shrouds, etc.


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Archangel FX said:


> The treasure hunt dug up a 6159-7010! It is a 47 yr old “Grandfather Tuna”. It was made in-March 1975. This one looks great for its age .



Wow..now that's my kind of treasure hunt! Congratulations, she's a beauty


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Ptern said:


> Wow..now that's my kind of treasure hunt! Congratulations, she's a beauty


Thank you, I’m pretty excited about getting it.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Seiko’s Newest vs. Oldest


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Archangel FX said:


> 15 hrs on the road yesterday (treasure hunt) ….but back in DC!
> View attachment 16940643
> 
> View attachment 16940644


Welcome to the rain and a crappy baseball team (the Nats). I don't miss not working in DC anymore


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

journeyforce said:


> Welcome to the rain and a crappy baseball team (the Nats). I don't miss not working in DC anymore


No kidding! It has been raining nonstop since we arrived on Friday -


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth Tuna SBBN025 on Barton Bands Army Green Elite Silicone Strap.


----------



## timestampaviator (Oct 13, 2016)

ProF3T said:


> I had the same feeling regarding my SBBN031. On its own it’s a great watch, but compared to higher end tunas you can see, that it’s cheaper. F. e. the hands and dial are similar to the SD tuna, but the markers are not as sharp and the hands are lower quality than on the SD tuna. So I sold the 031 and bought the 015 - at least it’s different
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, don't get me wrong, the 033 will never leave my collection. But the SD hasn't left my wrist since getting it.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Tuesday morning! It will be a grandfather travel day -


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Leaving the Tuna to rest today. I am putting a new strap on the 1980 Citizen quartz diver and wearing that. Then perhaps a NOS Casio GW-200 Frogman i just replaced the solar storage battery on (seen in the background getting some "artificial sun" by way of an LED light)


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

DCA-HOU Heading home!


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Aside from the stock OEM Seiko and strap code extendable, diving clasp. Does anybody know of for use another type/brand of extendable driving clasp?
would be nice if a third party manufacturer would make the equivalent of the glide lock Rolex class in 18 and 20mm for our enjoyment LOL
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Are we there yet??


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey, I've got one of those Citizen divers as well. Still going strong. Quite a sleeper that one. Very under the radar.



journeyforce said:


> Leaving the Tuna to rest today. I am putting a new strap on the 1980 Citizen quartz diver and wearing that. Then perhaps a NOS Casio GW-200 Frogman i just replaced the solar storage battery on (seen in the background getting some "artificial sun" by way of an LED light)
> 
> View attachment 16943490


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

It’s a great Wednesday morning!!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Goddamn I'll never get over how good that one looks!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Seiko oldie with Seiko oldie goldie!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Starting the day with the GF!


----------



## WristRookie (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Archangel FX said:


> Seiko oldie with Seiko oldie goldie!
> View attachment 16945975



I really like the look of those 600m and 100m Tuna

I really don't want to mess with having to have the movement plopped out to change the battery.

I really like the SBBN040 but don't want to get stuck with customs

I guess one day


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

I was thinking the same but after watching some youtube videos I don't think it is so big of a deal.

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Ptern said:


> View attachment 16948199


I have been meaning to ask how you like the Emperor on the Z22 strap?


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

On UncleSeiko's GL831























Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

At my post drinking Kopi Luwak Coffee and wearing TUNA! I can handle this…I’m going to make it!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Friday!


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> Good Friday!
> View attachment 16950127
> 
> View attachment 16950126
> ...


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Archangel FX said:


> I have been meaning to ask how you like the Emperor on the Z22 strap?


I followed your lead and gave it a try. The Z22 makes the Emperor comfortable on the wrist. I use to wear it with an Isofrane but there was too much movement. Thanks for the guidance 👍🏽


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

The Golden one😁








I've been thinking of adding a few more members of his family🔥🔥, I guess we shall see, as the current prices are out of this world 😱😱😫😫😫😭😭😭😭


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Lumecharging.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

015 out this morning!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

GF and ET!


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

Despite the fact that the oem bracelet is indeed wonderful, on rubber the tuna feels just right.









Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Taking it for a walk, but tomorrow the vintage green MN strap is going on it again, much more comfortable.


----------



## Matt80s (Mar 20, 2021)

fluence4 said:


> Despite the fact that the oem bracelet is indeed wonderful, on rubber the tuna feels just right.
> View attachment 16954034
> 
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


 💯👍


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

fluence4 said:


> Despite the fact that the oem bracelet is indeed wonderful, on rubber the tuna feels just right.
> View attachment 16954034
> 
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


+2 👍🏼


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*Grandfather Re-issue this good Sunday >>>















*


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

fluence4 said:


> Despite the fact that the oem bracelet is indeed wonderful, on rubber the tuna feels just right.
> View attachment 16954034
> 
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


Could be, i prefer the flexibility of Erika's MN straps.
I've been wearing my 1000m tuna on one of those for about 4 years now.










And my 300m tuna is on one for about 95% of the time.










One note, those are the vintage versions, not the new ones.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBDX038 >>>















*


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Archangel FX said:


> *SBDX038 >>>
> View attachment 16954720
> 
> View attachment 16954719
> *


That, sir, is a piece of art. 
One for which I extend both my jealousy and congratulations😁


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Monday morning! SBBN011 with blasted SS shroud..


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Archangel FX said:


> Good Monday morning! SBBN011 with blasted SS shroud..
> View attachment 16955931
> 
> View attachment 16955932


Is there much of a weight difference between the standard ceramic and the replacement steel shroud?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

CADirk said:


> Is there much of a weight difference between the standard ceramic and the replacement steel shroud?


If there is a difference it‘s not noticeable.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I boght a high quality TUNA case for NH36 movement, crown @ 3,8H., day/date wheels will be black with KANJI days.

The bracelet is a strong Jubilee 22mm and 20mm at the SEIKO clasp with diver extension












I' ve got those dials in my stock, what do ypu think? Which one do you prefer ?


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sprint Veloce said:


> I boght a high quality TUNA case for NH36 movement, crown @ 3,8H., day/date wheels will be black with KANJI days.
> 
> The bracelet is a strong Jubilee 22mm and 20mm at the SEIKO clasp with diver extension
> 
> ...


Bottom left. No big X, cool design. 

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)

Relaxing evening


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Sprint Veloce said:


> I boght a high quality TUNA case for NH36 movement, crown @ 3,8H., day/date wheels will be black with KANJI days.
> 
> The bracelet is a strong Jubilee 22mm and 20mm at the SEIKO clasp with diver extension
> 
> ...


Definitely bottom left


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Wednesday! Char today!!


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Back on the "baby tuna monster" bracelet


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

More GF >>>


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

With a dash of color Char!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Cool Oyster for my Tuna, nice an strong inspired by Breitling , 22mm and 20mm at the clasp.

Price? 20 €.

May be I will sand the 3 center lines, what do you think ?


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

No need for a ninja or darth when I have this


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

This 20€ bracelet is really incredible


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*ET 011 >>>















*


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Suddenly it is 1978 again. The SBBN040 has arrived and i must say it is really nothing size wise. If you can wear a 300m tuna then you can wear the 1000m quartz ones


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

@Archangel FX SBBN017 roll call


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

So after wearing it for an hour, I realized that the original strap that came with this watch sucked just like the original ones on all the other tunas i have had. I mean they look like total crap after being only being worn a few days after buying new. (Since the SBBN040 I have was pre-owned it already looks like crap) so I robbed the strap of the gold buckle assembly and married it to a Seiko DAL1BP strap and it looks so much better. I also added a new pair of OEM Seiko 22mm fatty spring bars as I always change spring bars when i install a new strap (but I kept the originals and have stored them in the box)

After all the1978-1986 Gold 600m Tuna (PYF018) and 1986-2006 Gold 1000m Tuna (SSBS018) did use a flat vented dive strap that looked like this and indeed for the last few years of production of the 1000m Gold Tuna, the strap was a version of the DAL1BP with a gold buckle.



























The OEM strap that will be spending its time in the box











The spring bars are 22mm OEM Seiko diver spring bars (22mm/2.5mm/1.1mm) that are all stainless steel. There is no part number but I suspect they are simply Seiko C220FS spring bars as they look the same.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

100% agree flat is better. Uncle Seiko strap went right on to the SBBN017 I just got.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

TheCowWatcher said:


> @Archangel FX SBBN017 roll call
> 
> View attachment 16965188


Looks Perfect!!! How do you like it?? I’m going to be tardy for roll call, I’m away till Sunday


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

journeyforce said:


> Suddenly it is 1978 again. The SBBN040 has arrived and i must say it is really nothing size wise. If you can wear a 300m tuna then you can wear the 1000m quartz ones
> View attachment 16964824


Same thoughts i had. Congratulations on the new addition. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

I’ve got a couple of days with the GF Tuna and this Airstream!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

journeyforce said:


> So after wearing it for an hour, I realized that the original strap that came with this watch sucked just like the original ones on all the other tunas i have had. I mean they look like total crap after being only being worn a few days after buying new. (Since the SBBN040 I have was pre-owned it already looks like crap) so I robbed the strap of the gold buckle assembly and married it to a Seiko DAL1BP strap and it looks so much better. I also added a new pair of OEM Seiko 22mm fatty spring bars (I always change spring bars when i install a new strap)
> 
> After all the1978-1986 Gold 600m Tuna (PYF018) and 1986-2006 Gold 1000m Tuna (SSBS018) did use a flat vented dive strap that looked like this and indeed for the last few years of production of the 1000m Gold Tuna, the strap was a version of the DAL1BP with a gold buckle.
> 
> ...


The 040 has got to be one of the best looking watches ever made!!!!…….imho


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

TheCowWatcher said:


> 100% agree flat is better. Uncle Seiko strap went right on to the SBBN017 I just got.


Is that Uncle Seiko Urethane or Silicone? It does look like the original straps.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Same thoughts i had. Congratulations on the new addition.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk



Here is the SBBN040 with a Casio Frogman. They seem to be around the same size


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Archangel FX said:


> Is that Uncle Seiko Urethane or Silicone? It does look like the original straps.


Uncle Seiko GL-831 oxidized rubber strap. May put it on a bracelet.









CLEARANCE -- Oxidized GL831 Rubber Diver Straps (22mm)


Arguably the greatest (and most comfortable) diver strap Seiko ever made was the GL-831. It was the stock strap that came with the 6306 and 6309 divers, as well as H558 "Arnie" and the 7548 quartz diver, among others. Fans have been raving about them for decades. Today they are hard to find...




unclestraps.com


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

TheCowWatcher said:


> Uncle Seiko GL-831 oxidized rubber strap. May put it on a bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx for the heads up TCW, I put 2 on order to try them out.


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

Job done!
The new screws look perfect!
View attachment 16967235

View attachment 16967236

View attachment 16967237


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

I am in love with the "bond tuna". Wish I'll find a good deal for sbbn040
*pic for fun


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Morning fun!


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Took the boys to watch some local races









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Have a good trip Mr Bond!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

fluence4 said:


> I am in love with the "bond tuna". Wish I'll find a good deal for sbbn040
> *pic for fun


They are out there. I just paid about $1320 shipped for a nice condition one from Japan last week and it arrived on Friday


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Speaking of interesting errors/issues

I noticed that there are two punch battery life indicators on my case back. There is a bigger one that is almost directly over the 2024 Q2 marker and the smaller one is between 2024 Q1 and Q2 markers. It is like the robot assembling it screwed up. I was off course surprised as I thought these came out in 2018 so that should make the battery replace indicator in 2023 and not 2024 if it is a 5 year battery. Mine is a early one (0120 out of 1978). I cannot see somebody replacing a battery on such a recent watch and stamping it 2024

A mystery it seems


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

journeyforce said:


> Speaking of interesting errors/issues
> 
> I noticed that there are two punch battery life indicators on my case back. There is a bigger one that is almost directly over the 2024 Q2 marker and the smaller one is between 2024 Q1 and Q2 markers. It is like the robot assembling it screwed up. I was off course surprised as I thought these came out in 2018 so that should make the battery replace indicator in 2023 and not 2024 if it is a 5 year battery. Mine is a early one (0120 out of 1978). I cannot see somebody replacing a battery on such a recent watch and stamping it 2024
> 
> ...


Very interesting! The large punch mark is definitely different. Mine came out 600+ watches later, but my batt punch is earlier than your small punch. Mine is mid ‘23…. almost a yr earlier!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## windsmurf (Mar 26, 2019)

Anyone know the difference between a Seiko Prospex SNE498 and SNE556?


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

So the Stitches and Buckles aftermarket 1000m Tuna shroud arrived this morning. At first look, it is pretty impressive and its bead blasted look reasonably matches the look of the original ceramic shroud. There is a bit of a heft to it which i am happy about. I was expecting a thin steel bezel that was light, but this is impressive and well made. I have to give a shout out for the packaging. it came in a plastic box wrapped in tissue that was then placed on a heavy plastic pouch. I can highly recommend Stitches and Buckles for shrouds as they have good communication, quick shipping (a week from Singapore to the USA) and a nice product

I did have a few folks question why I picked bead blasted instead of brushed because bead blasted scratches easily and it is hard to get rid of the scratches. However I don't care about scratches on a tool watch. I just wanted a metal shroud that had a similar look. I also hate ceramic so that is why I am replacing it. 


But without pics this post is nothing, so here are the pics


















The aftermarket bezel is on top of the OEM bezel. I have not installed the new one yet.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Archangel FX said:


> Very interesting! The large punch mark is definitely different. Mine came out 600+ watches later, but my batt punch is earlier than your small punch. Mine is mid ‘23…. almost a yr earlier!



I am not sure what is going on there. Perhaps a factory screw up? I cannot see the previous owner or the seller (the seller looks like a seller of many goods other then just watches) replacing the battery on a 4 year old watch (especially one that takes a crap ton of extra work to change the battery). Oh well, I will be having the battery replaced soon so that I know when the battery was replaced


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden S23626J1


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

journeyforce said:


> So the Stitches and Buckles aftermarket 1000m Tuna shroud arrived this morning. At first look, it is pretty impressive and its bead blasted look reasonably matches the look of the original ceramic shroud. There is a bit of a heft to it which i am happy about. I was expecting a thin steel bezel that was light, but this is impressive and well made. I have to give a shout out for the packaging. it came in a plastic box wrapped in tissue that was then placed on a heavy plastic pouch. I can highly recommend Stitches and Buckles for shrouds as they have good communication, quick shipping (a week from Singapore to the USA) and a nice product
> 
> I did have a few folks question why I picked bead blasted instead of brushed because bead blasted scratches easily and it is hard to get rid of the scratches. However I don't care about scratches on a tool watch. I just wanted a metal shroud that had a similar look. I also hate ceramic so that is why I am replacing it.
> 
> ...


The S&B shroud looks like a good match to the original.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Archangel FX said:


> The S&B shroud looks like a good match to the original.


Do you have a idea on where I can get a set of 4 screws for the bezel? I am thinking it would look great with a set of Darth Tuna black screws. Or perhaps i will go old school and get the gold philips ones from the Golden Tuna of the mid 1980's until the mid 2000's. If they will work. I should pick up a spare set anyway just in case i round one off down the line


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

Try at watch parts plaza. From there Ive got my new shroud screws 

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## tyd450 (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

fluence4 said:


> I am in love with the "bond tuna". Wish I'll find a good deal for sbbn040
> *pic for fun



Wow, Ffolkes! I haven't seen that movie in years. Nice Tuna too.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good nite all!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBBN017 this good morning!















*


----------



## Ricam (Jul 1, 2021)

Rocat said:


> Wow, Ffolkes! I haven't seen that movie in years. Nice Tuna too.


Fun fact. It was called North Sea Hijack in the UK.


Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Afternoon GF fix …


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Hump Day!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

After dark


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Ocean this morning!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't have any Tunas at the moment  I sent the SBBN040 out to have the battery changed out and the shroud installed. I don't know which punch mark is correct for the battery replacement so I am getting it done so I know when it was replaced.

I hope to see it in a few weeks


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Ocean Lume!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Old pic...









Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Tuna….Have a great Friday!!


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

Do anyone know why the 300m tuna is the only modern Seiko diver with applied/ stamped Seiko logo?

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Emperor this Saturday morning!


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Ninja


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

So basically there are three different form factors of the tuna (disregarding the spring drives now); The 300m Tiny, the 1km that still has a "straight bottom" shroud and finally the grandfather whose shroud kinda facehugs the wrist and covers more of the strap.


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

The date begins to change…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Planting fall flowers for Mrs AFX


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

EMP Lume>>>


----------



## ching690720 (3 mo ago)

sbbn049/ S23629J1


----------



## Peter_79 (Aug 30, 2007)

ProF3T said:


> The date begins to change…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! I miss mine.


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

Is the dials of 300m and 1000m different- I mean in size, indices, etc?

View attachment 16983791


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Sunday!!


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

windsmurf said:


> Anyone know the difference between a Seiko Prospex SNE498 and SNE556?


Easy, it should be a Seiko Prospex SNE58.
SNE556 -SNE498= SNE058. That is the absolute answer because the watch is a tangible product. If the model doesn’t exist, however, the theoretical answer would be a
Seiko Prospex -SNE058.
SNE498 - SNE556 = -SNE058


Just double checked, the first answer is correct, the model exists.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Degr8n8 said:


> Easy, it should be a Seiko Prospex SNE58.
> SNE556 -SNE498= SNE058. That is the absolute answer because the watch is a tangible product. If the model doesn’t exist, however, the theoretical answer would be a
> Seiko Prospex -SNE058.
> SNE498 - SNE556 = -SNE058
> ...


I concur……the math is sound!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

This evening‘s activities….a little more planting -


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi all,

Any recommendations for a rubber strap for sbbn031 Tuna?

I’ve tried the uncle Seiko but despite saying it fits the fat springbars it doesn’t (not without considerable force).

So any that fit the fat springbars would be great.

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Pegasus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any recommendations for a rubber strap for sbbn031 Tuna?
> 
> ...


Use a little dab of silicone grease and they should slide right in. I’ve had to use some for other straps before.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBDX011 Emperor >>















*


----------



## whynotnow? (Jan 17, 2011)

Pegasus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any recommendations for a rubber strap for sbbn031 Tuna?
> 
> ...


Seiko bands for the SNE541 (Charcoal) or SNE543 (Olive) Solar Tuna. Not a lot of excess strap for a wet-suit, so IF one is actually planning to use the watch for its intended purpose, it'd probably be a no-go. With a rubber keeper and pebbled texture, it works well on my SBBN045 (as it does on the SNE541).

Bonetto Cinturini 284 or 285 work well, too.

(As previously suggested, silicone grease should make the Uncle Seiko work just fine.)


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Pegasus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any recommendations for a rubber strap for sbbn031 Tuna?
> 
> ...


I would contact Larry (Uncle Seiko) if these bars don't fit in the strap easily. This is a strap that was designed for these bars as they are for seiko divers and the spring bars should slide in easy without any assistance. He takes a lot of pride in his straps so if a defective one got out, he would probably not be happy.


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

SBBN013


----------



## Mr Quint (Jul 4, 2016)

fluence4 said:


> sbbn040


Also worn by Simon MacCorkindale in Jaws 3D.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

‘78 Oldie Goldie!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Intel Inside 🤖


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Those two are abolute classics. From times, when Seiko was affordable and great. Nowadays, with price increase and QC waaay... well outta control...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Code Red!! The Char is just a fun watch


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

journeyforce said:


> Plus after having a bracelet on a Tuna, i have to be honest and say that i don't think a tuna belongs on a bracelet, it looks the best on rubber or nylon.


I've got to agree with this. Tunas look horrible on a bracelet but awesome on a rubber strap or NATO.


----------



## timestampaviator (Oct 13, 2016)

The current collection (so far)


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

I agree it belongs on the rubber, BUT the factory bracelet is amazing and can dress it up quite nicely. I switch between them few times a week

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Ricoh orange 700m Tuna


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

fluence4 said:


> I agree it belongs on the rubber, BUT the factory bracelet is amazing and can dress it up quite nicely. I switch between them few times a week
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


The factory bracelet is great and it pained me to remove it but I really do think that the Tuna looks a bit weird on a bracelet.


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

031 today


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Injector said:


> I've got to agree with this. Tunas look horrible on a bracelet but awesome on a rubber strap or NATO.


I think the right Tuna on the right bracelet looks great. I love my 031 on the stock bracelet


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

notlownf said:


> I think the right Tuna on the right bracelet looks great. I love my 031 on the stock bracelet


I think a bracelet accentuates the round 'hockeypuck' vibe and makes the watch look quite ugly. My 031 came on a nice bracelet but on the wrist these things look way better on rubber or a NATO in my humble opinion


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Injector said:


> I think a bracelet accentuates the round 'hockeypuck' vibe and makes the watch look quite ugly. My 031 came on a nice bracelet but on the wrist these things look way better on rubber or a NATO in my humble opinion


Fair enough


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

INCOMING!!!


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

TheCowWatcher said:


> View attachment 16995634


I bought the SBBN007 new back in the day for something like $300 and flipped it because I couldn't get along with quartz back then. Yours is extremely similar but has the MM text on the dial which makes it even better. It remains the best looking Tuna ever in my eyes. The sandblasted casing, the silver bezel insert, the MM text on the dial, the hands....perfection.

I have the 031 and although I love it the brushed case and black bezel insert don't look as good.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

TheCowWatcher said:


> View attachment 16995634


It looks brand new!! Mint! I think yours and the 015 was the peak of Seiko’s production, for the reasons @Injector said…and don forget the signed crown 😉


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Still watching the rain showers roll thru!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBBN015 with Gramps!














*


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Archangel FX said:


> It looks brand new!! Mint! I think yours and the 015 was the peak of Seiko’s production, for the reasons @Injector said…and don forget the signed crown 😉


Shroud has a few marks but other than that it's great!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Usually I wear my fancy Speedmaster Mark II on weekends but the blue SAT on the Tuna is so endearing!


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Saturday!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Just playin’ with the toyz


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Is it too large for my wrist?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Sunday 007 🇯🇵


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Quint (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy Sunday guys.


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Darth Lume


----------



## msa6712 (Oct 1, 2006)

Mid 70s 6159-7010


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

msa6712 said:


> Mid 70s 6159-7010
> View attachment 17000207


Is it just the lighting on your shroud (it appears silver), or has the black ceramic been buffed off?


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Starting today with the Darth Tuna


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy All Hallow’s Eve !! 🎃


----------



## dxholdren (Sep 10, 2020)

SBBN037


----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

mozo said:


> View attachment 17003164


Nice











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Wet start to the morning! Happy 1st of November!!


----------



## goldtyson (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

3 GFR’s in a row to start November!


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Newly acquired Unicorn Tuna.


----------



## dxholdren (Sep 10, 2020)

tsteph12 said:


> Newly acquired Unicorn Tuna.
> View attachment 17004585
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Yes, I would say DimeMD = Unicorn!! 😀


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

tsteph12 said:


> Newly acquired Unicorn Tuna.
> View attachment 17004585


Congrats on the Gold Tuna! It’s definitely one of my favorites….


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Archangel FX said:


> Yes, I would say DimeMD = Unicorn!! 😀


😛 unicorn for me anyway, as I searched a long time to find the JDM SBBN040 Tuna. Cheers 🍻


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

tsteph12 said:


> 😛 unicorn for me anyway, as I searched a long time to find the JDM SBBN040 Tuna. Cheers 🍻


That was actually my unicorn/grail also before I got mine . I got on the wait list to be sure to get one. 👍🏼 Wanting an original Gold Tuna is what got me into this whole WUS thing!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

In honor of all this gold..


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

@Archangel FX,
Your Tuna collection is quite impressive!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Yes…..I fell down the rabbit hole! And I’m digging it deeper


----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

TUNA, work in orogress, SEIKO NH36 movement.


----------



## Bill_Mountain (Mar 8, 2021)

Darth Emporer. Still my daily wear. Picked up an OEM Seiko Strap to replace the blue waffle strap it came with for some reason. But now I'm on the search for another strap for when the silicone ones start to chafe.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Starting with the Beskar this morning!


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Have a great weekend!


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Last day of CDT…..switching to CST tonight!

GF with & w/o light reflection >>>


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

tsteph12 said:


> 😛 unicorn for me anyway, as I searched a long time to find the JDM SBBN040 Tuna. Cheers 🍻


Congrats

Hopefully your SBBN040 experience is much better then mine. I sent mine over to a friend who works on these watches to have the battery changed as it would be coming up on 5 years old in 2023. There was also the mystery of that second dimple in the battery year section on the back. Well he inspected it and found evidence that somebody had been in there as there was dust on the dial, the hands had small scratches and some marks on the dial that appear to suggest the hands were removed. A stamp on the inside of the case seems to suggest Seiko Japan had to get inside the watch for some reason and did a not so good job. He suspects the hands were rubbing a bit so it was disassembled to fix it. This is probably why there are 2 punch marks on the battery year section. There was also a crack in the bezel insert (I thought these were metal)

Needless to say I was not happy and did not want the watch anymore. I was going to dump it at the local pawn shop to be done with it (they had a watch i was looking for) as I did not want to put it for sale on the trade forum (and answer 50 million questions about it after identifying the issues). But I made a deal with him and he kept it and I got something else.

This has killed off my interest in 1000m Tunas so this will be my last one. I will still collect the 300m ones (including a 7549 model with the SQ on the dial)


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

journeyforce said:


> Congrats
> 
> Hopefully your SBBN040 experience is much better then mine. I sent mine over to a friend who works on these watches to have the battery changed as it would be coming up on 5 years old in 2023. There was also the mystery of that second dimple in the battery year section on the back. Well he inspected it and found evidence that somebody had been in there as there was dust on the dial, the hands had small scratches and some marks on the dial that appear to suggest the hands were removed. A stamp on the inside of the case seems to suggest Seiko Japan had to get inside the watch for some reason and did a not so good job. He suspects the hands were rubbing a bit so it was disassembled to fix it. This is probably why there are 2 punch marks on the battery year section. There was also a crack in the bezel insert (I thought these were metal)
> 
> ...


I know the feeling all too well. I've been burnt by a few used watches. Just gotta roll with the punches.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

tsteph12 said:


> View attachment 17013646


Clean looking, Volvo?


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> Clean looking, Volvo?


Yes, my daily driver 245.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

msa6712 said:


> Mid 70s 6159-7010
> View attachment 17000207


Bad ass

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

tsteph12 said:


> Newly acquired Unicorn Tuna.
> View attachment 17004585


Yeah buddy!. The Goldie is special 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Archangel FX said:


> That was actually my unicorn/grail also before I got mine . I got on the wait list to be sure to get one.  Wanting an original Gold Tuna is what got me into this whole WUS thing!!
> View attachment 17006289


The SQ dial still alludes me, but the sbbn040 aint so bad

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)

Absolutely hated Seiko for my entire watch collecting career. Well, I'm hooked. Still ugly but cool as s***!


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

tsteph12 said:


> Yes, my daily driver 245.
> View attachment 17014511


I remember the old ad campaigns….


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Oldie Goldie this Sunday!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

tsteph12 said:


> Yes, my daily driver 245.
> View attachment 17014511


I love those old Volvo 240 Series. I had a 1990 Volvo 245 wagon. I bought it off the head brewer at Flying Dog Brewery. These things were tanks and easy to work on but had some stupid things also. Such as if your battery light was burned out then your alternator did not charge. The first thing I did was add a digital meter to tell me the voltage. Mine was originally bought by some person that went on the Volvo tourist program(where you took a tour of Sweden or Europe through Volvo and looked at your being made which would arrive at the dealer a few months later). Nice cars but slow and very tractor like

Pic of the car when I picked it up from the Flying Dog parking lot (the blue at the bottom of the pic was my 1985 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme) 











Voltage after start up


----------



## 5150RN (Jan 12, 2021)

The black and gold is very nice


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I'd say it's more of a burgundy color.


----------



## dxholdren (Sep 10, 2020)

Archangel FX said:


> Oldie Goldie this Sunday!
> View attachment 17015802
> 
> View attachment 17015803


Beautiful SQ dial. I want to add an SQ 7549 to my collection 🔥


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

dxholdren said:


> Beautiful SQ dial. I want to add an SQ 7549 to my collection 🔥


Thanx! It’s by no means “mint” but it has a good look! How is the availability these days?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

007 Today >>>


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

A little gold today!


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi All,
I’m new to the Tuna club but have been collecting Seikos since 2007. I wanted to ask, is anyone selling sapphire or even replacement hardlex for the MM300 Tuna? I bought mine used and the crystal has a few scratches on it and I’d like to see about having it swapped out.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Nov 1981 7549-7010


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

biscuit141 said:


> Hi All,
> I’m new to the Tuna club but have been collecting Seikos since 2007. I wanted to ask, is anyone selling sapphire or even replacement hardlex for the MM300 Tuna? I bought mine used and the crystal has a few scratches on it and I’d like to see about having it swapped out.


Just Google Seiko SBBN Sapphire Crystal. There are a couple on eBay and that should pull it up.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Degr8n8 said:


> Just Google Seiko SBBN Sapphire Crystal. There are a couple on eBay and that should pull it up.


Found it, but dang! $129 plus $20 shipping. I only paid $500 for the watch.
I messaged Crystal Times USA and they told me it was such a slow seller that they did not restock, they sold their version for $45 when they had it.


----------



## dxholdren (Sep 10, 2020)

Archangel FX said:


> Thanx! It’s by no means “mint” but it has a good look! How is the availability these days?


Thanks! Availability is scarce these days. And when the SQ dial is available it seems to be twice the cost of a JDM 7549-7000 🥲


----------



## dxholdren (Sep 10, 2020)

biscuit141 said:


> Hi All,
> I’m new to the Tuna club but have been collecting Seikos since 2007. I wanted to ask, is anyone selling sapphire or even replacement hardlex for the MM300 Tuna? I bought mine used and the crystal has a few scratches on it and I’d like to see about having it swapped out.
> View attachment 17020564


I think your best bet may be going after an aftermarket sapphire crystal.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

6159-7010 >>>


----------



## goldtyson (Mar 16, 2009)

biscuit141 said:


> Hi All,
> I’m new to the Tuna club but have been collecting Seikos since 2007. I wanted to ask, is anyone selling sapphire or even replacement hardlex for the MM300 Tuna? I bought mine used and the crystal has a few scratches on it and I’d like to see about having it swapped out.
> View attachment 17020564



And try to get the SAT to put the sapphire of the latest version of your watch?


----------



## steveb7az (Mar 26, 2011)

Question for the Tuna owners - would anyone owner with a 6.5" wrist post a couple of pics of the watch on their wrist? The Tuna is one that I've been eyeing for awhile but am concerned it may be too big for my 6.5" wrist. I currently own a Maratac TSAR and a Squale 1521 Militaire; both look just about right for me. I recently acquired a Resco RTAC which is 44mm and either the size or the shape of the lugs makes look a bit large on my wrist so I'm parting with it. Was looking to pickup a Tuna, but after the Resco I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Polywatch makes a two step polishing kit I have had success with. It is intended for glass.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

steveb7az said:


> Question for the Tuna owners - would anyone owner with a 6.5" wrist post a couple of pics of the watch on their wrist? The Tuna is one that I've been eyeing for awhile but am concerned it may be too big for my 6.5" wrist. I currently own a Maratac TSAR and a Squale 1521 Militaire; both look just about right for me. I recently acquired a Resco RTAC which is 44mm and either the size or the shape of the lugs makes look a bit large on my wrist so I'm parting with it. Was looking to pickup a Tuna, but after the Resco I'm having second thoughts.


What model of Tuna? There’s tons of them ranging from 39mm to 50mm. So you’ll have to be more specific as to what model you want to see.

Personally, for a 6.5” wrist I’d recommend either the 46.7mm solar Tunas or the 43mm 4R auto Tuna. I found the 47mm Solar Tuna quite large for my 6.5” and ultimately moved it on for that reason. All the “real” Tunas are larger than the Solar Tuna.

SNE499 solar Tuna (46.7mm) on 6.5” wrist:









SRPE31 (43.2mm) on 6.5” wrist:









SNE499 (46.7mm) next to the SRPE31 (43.2mm)


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

steveb7az said:


> Question for the Tuna owners - would anyone owner with a 6.5" wrist post a couple of pics of the watch on their wrist? The Tuna is one that I've been eyeing for awhile but am concerned it may be too big for my 6.5" wrist. I currently own a Maratac TSAR and a Squale 1521 Militaire; both look just about right for me. I recently acquired a Resco RTAC which is 44mm and either the size or the shape of the lugs makes look a bit large on my wrist so I'm parting with it. Was looking to pickup a Tuna, but after the Resco I'm having second thoughts.


If you can find a 300m Tuna to try on, I think you will see they actually wear smaller than you would think.

The 600m and 1000m flavors will look too large on a smaller wrist.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Saturday! SBDX011 >>>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

After dark!


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Gotta love that!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Tuna this Sunday Morning!


----------



## steveb7az (Mar 26, 2011)

mi6_ said:


> What model of Tuna? There’s tons of them ranging from 39mm to 50mm. So you’ll have to be more specific as to what model you want to see.
> 
> Personally, for a 6.5” wrist I’d recommend either the 46.7mm solar Tunas or the 43mm 4R auto Tuna. I found the 47mm Solar Tuna quite large for my 6.5” and ultimately moved it on for that reason. All the “real” Tunas are larger than the Solar Tuna.
> 31 (43.2mm) on 6.5” wrist:


I was leaning toward one of the 300M Tunas, probably something like the SBBN045 or one of the earlier MarineMaster versions.


----------



## steveb7az (Mar 26, 2011)

rainier said:


> If you can find a 300m Tuna to try on, I think you will see they actually wear smaller than you would think.
> 
> The 600m and 1000m flavors will look too large on a smaller wrist.


That's where I'm having a bit of difficulty. There are no places locally that stock the Tuna. The closest would be Phoenix, AZ. I've called two of the Seiko dealers there and both told me the same thing. Neither stock Tunas, have not had any of the SBBN line of Tunas for quite a while, and that most Tunas are JDM only.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

GFR and ”Duck” 594 >>>


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Been my go to recently


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Darth Tuna SBBN025 for desk diving today.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

I have been telling myself for 4 yrs that the Darth Tuna SBBN025 is enough to represent the Tuna....and then gave in finally. Presenting SBBN043 Bluna !
(Sorry too many pics)


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Two incredible, fantastic watches.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

shahtirthak said:


> I have been telling myself for 4 yrs that the Darth Tuna SBBN025 is enough to represent the Tuna....and then gave in finally. Presenting SBBN043 Bluna !
> (Sorry too many pics)
> View attachment 17033981
> View attachment 17033982
> ...


Congrats on the new Bluna!! You have two generations of Tuna goodness


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

cabfrank said:


> Two incredible, fantastic watches.


Thank you!


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Archangel FX said:


> Congrats on the new Bluna!! You have two generations of Tuna goodness


Thank you!


----------



## Magna Graecia (12 mo ago)

Archangel FX said:


> 6159-7010 >>>
> View attachment 17024372


Where did you get this masterpiece clock? I need one.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Magna Graecia said:


> Where did you get this masterpiece clock? I need one.


It is a vintage Seiko clock model # QZ335S. I found it on the bay a number of years ago…
The diver format is pretty cool, but with a world time twist!


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

steveb7az said:


> Question for the Tuna owners - would anyone owner with a 6.5" wrist post a couple of pics of the watch on their wrist? The Tuna is one that I've been eyeing for awhile but am concerned it may be too big for my 6.5" wrist. I currently own a Maratac TSAR and a Squale 1521 Militaire; both look just about right for me. I recently acquired a Resco RTAC which is 44mm and either the size or the shape of the lugs makes look a bit large on my wrist so I'm parting with it. Was looking to pickup a Tuna, but after the Resco I'm having second thoughts.


I have ~6,5 inch wrist. The 300m Tuna works for me just fine. The Baby Tuna however was waay too large


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

My goodness!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey Arch, for an angel you sure have one helluva of a collection!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

DaveD said:


> Hey Arch, for an angel you sure have one helluva of a collection!!


DaveD, Thank you very much! Perhaps it’s heaven sent? 😉


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBDX016 After Dark!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden Tuna Friday!


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Archangel FX said:


> View attachment 17039327
> View attachment 17039328


This has now become a Grail watch for me.
congratulations on an awesome piece😎


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

SBDX011


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tuna holic said:


> This has now become a Grail watch for me.
> congratulations on an awesome piece😎


Thank you!
It is a beautiful piece, and has been the emperor of choice to travel with this year.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Rikimaru said:


> I have ~6,5 inch wrist. The 300m Tuna works for me just fine. The Baby Tuna however was waay too large
> View attachment 17037179
> 
> 
> View attachment 17037182


They both look great on you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Rainy weekend!


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

What kind of dog is that? Looks like a smaller version of this: 



















James142 said:


> View attachment 17036868
> 
> View attachment 17036869
> 
> View attachment 17036870


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Char Lume!!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

SBBN040


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Sunday!


----------



## WristRookie (Nov 30, 2021)

Frankentuna


----------



## GNL1977 (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Monday!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tuesday ET!


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

My favorite Tuna


----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Setting up for the next holiday!


----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)

Got my 013 this week, but now I gave myself a hard decision each day. Still adore my 007. Both are equal favorites in the daily wear part of collection now.


----------



## dxholdren (Sep 10, 2020)

KrazyK said:


> Got my 013 this week, but now I gave myself a hard decision each day. Still adore my 007. Both are equal favorites in the daily wear part of collection now.
> View attachment 17055731


Nice pick up! Love the -013. I plan to pick one up sometime soon but I have the SBBN042 on my radar first 👍🏼🔥


----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)

dxholdren said:


> Nice pick up! Love the -013. I plan to pick one up sometime soon but I have the SBBN042 on my radar first 👍🏼🔥


Sweet!!! May I suggest to try checking smile-collection-japan on eBay. I bought both my 007 and 013 from him and his descriptions are 100% accurate, his shipping is fast and he both times delivered a nice watch. The 013 he posted as Mint, but delivered a brand new condition watch. Not one flaw to be found. Should've been a Top Mint. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

KrazyK said:


> Got my 013 this week, but now I gave myself a hard decision each day.


That’s a good place to be


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

041 Grandfather Reissue >>>


----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)

Archangel FX said:


> 041 Grandfather Reissue >>>
> View attachment 17057995
> 
> View attachment 17057994


Still best looking Tuna to date, IMO.


----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

6159-7010 Nite Shot >>>


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

KrazyK said:


> Sweet!!! May I suggest to try checking smile-collection-japan on eBay. I bought both my 007 and 013 from him and his descriptions are 100% accurate, his shipping is fast and he both times delivered a nice watch. The 013 he posted as Mint, but delivered a brand new condition watch. Not one flaw to be found. Should've been a Top Mint. Just a suggestion.


Or look at Yahoo Japan using Buyee as the middle entity. You can find Tunas for lower prices then on eBay. In fact soem of the sellers on eBay don't have the watch and are buying it from the YJ or Mercari Japan seller before selling it to you. (hence the longer handling time as they need to buy it and then get it in the mail before they can send it to you)


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

Tuna Can Year 1981











Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Work in progress.










Hands will be Gold TUNA brushed finish.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

GF Sunday >>>


----------



## WristRookie (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)

Marinemaster SBN013 on Gas Gas Bones Custom Strap.


----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

basculante said:


> View attachment 17061806
> 
> View attachment 17061805
> 
> View attachment 17061804


Good looking collection! How do you like the 013 on rubber as opposed to the GGB strap?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Watching Mauna Loa this morning. 🌋


----------



## Stevenola (Nov 29, 2021)

My 1980 JDM Tuna in Gulf racing livery


----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll take the GGB all day every day. But and heard the but - If swimming I would want the rubber.


----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)

Of these watches in my small collection,……









This one still grabs at me the most!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Just in, the 1300m citizen dive monster from 1982🔥🔥🔥up against my two 600m tuna's, the citizen still has a 100m advantage 😱😱😱

















finishing off my day with the ashtray 🥳🥳


----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)

Lepdiggums said:


> Just in, the 1300m citizen dive monster from 1982🔥🔥🔥up against my two 600m tuna's, the citizen still has a 100m advantage 😱😱😱
> View attachment 17062332
> 
> View attachment 17062331
> ...


Jealous of that Ashtray!


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

KrazyK said:


> Jealous of that Ashtray!


Hey @KrazyK definitely one of the harder ones to find 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)

Lepdiggums said:


> Hey @KrazyK definitely one of the harder ones to find 🙏🙏🙏


Oh yes. I've been looking. Can't find any!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

KrazyK said:


> Oh yes. I've been looking. Can't find any!


There is one on Mercari Japan but it looks to have a stripped crown so it will not screw down. If it is the crown a stainless steel crown from a 300m one might work (it would look a bit different due to it being steel and not Ti ) but if it is the case threads, then good luck



https://buyee.jp/mercari/item/m14902438606?conversionType=service_page_search


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*Golden Emperor >>>
















*


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

journeyforce said:


> There is one on Mercari Japan but it looks to have a stripped crown so it will not screw down. If it is the crown a stainless steel crown from a 300m one might work (it would look a bit different due to it being steel and not Ti ) but if it is the case threads, then good luck
> 
> 
> 
> https://buyee.jp/mercari/item/m14902438606?conversionType=service_page_search


Hey @journeyforce 
I just checked mine, the crown is definitely not screwed in, the condition looks good, but if the tube is buggered, that's no fun😭😭


----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

KrazyK said:


> View attachment 17064372
> View attachment 17064374


@KrazyK shame we can't post two likes, as its 🔥 and 🤣🤣


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*







*
_*
















Enjoying the last day of the Month!*_


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Goldie!


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

janzamon said:


>


Yes!! Tis the season for those winter ”post cards”! 🌲


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Friday!


----------



## WristRookie (Nov 30, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> Friday!
> View attachment 17069496
> 
> View attachment 17069495


hot diggity, that dial color/lighting is very nice


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

WristRookie said:


> hot diggity, that dial color/lighting is very nice


Thank you very much!! Fun stuff!


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> Yes!! Tis the season for those winter ”post cards”! 🌲


Certainly is! ❄🎄🐟🎄❄


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dxholdren (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

MM300










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)

Does this count as a Tuna ?


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## dxholdren (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

017 >>>


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## WristRookie (Nov 30, 2021)

fun weekend climbing around Joshua tree


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Does anyone happen to know the ref for SBBN045/S23629 rubber strap? It was extemely comfortable and now i want one.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Monday!!


----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)

Life’s GOOD!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

keerola said:


> Does anyone happen to know the ref for SBBN045/S23629 rubber strap? It was extemely comfortable and now i want one.


This is the one R01X021J9


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

6159-7010 >>>


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

My first tuna and boy am I happy ! Think this one will be on the wrist for a while. 









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)

mariod said:


>


So I am not the only one with the SBBN039!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Fresh back from Japan - new Hardlex, OVM service, all new gaskets, ultrasonic cleaning, and pressure test! Time capsule from 2007


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

hooliganjrs said:


> Fresh back from Japan - new Hardlex, OVM service, all new gaskets, ultrasonic cleaning, and pressure test! Time capsule from 2007
> 
> View attachment 17082320
> 
> View attachment 17082321


Looks great! How long did it take for the service?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBDX011 >>>


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Archangel FX said:


> Looks great! How long did it take for the service?


Wasn't bad at all, took about 6 weeks all-in.


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Lume shot


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

SBBN049 is very photogenic…


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Beskar Tuna today >>>


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBDX014 has not been out in a while >>>


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Tuna on Sunday


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

Poorly tuna. Lost a bloody screw.🤢obviously no idea where, could be my in my bedroom or more adventurously, the bottom of the Atlantic... no idea.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

Still a happy chap though 👍


----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

A good flight from Artemis today!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Monday!


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Aidy said:


> View attachment 17086804
> Poorly tuna. Lost a bloody screw.🤢obviously no idea where, could be my in my bedroom or more adventurously, the bottom of the Atlantic... no idea.


Just a suggestion, why not try these hand made aftermarket screws? I have them on both of my tunas, they fit perfectly and look amazing too. 
I have the torx version for my sbbn’s.


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

Tuna holic said:


> Just a suggestion, why not try these hand made aftermarket screws? I have them on both of my tunas, they fit perfectly and look amazing too.
> I have the torx version for my sbbn’s.
> 
> View attachment 17090421
> ...


Thanks mate appreciate it 👍


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

That


janzamon said:


>


 gold looks great against the snow.


----------



## sid325 (29 d ago)

Very nice with the gold accents.


----------



## goldtyson (Mar 16, 2009)

Good night!


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

My first Tuna... heavily modded shroud, sapphire AR crystal, 4R35 movt, sapphire and etched caseback


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Evening!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Morning….SBBN015


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBDX011 >>>


----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)

Archangel FX said:


> SBDX011 >>>
> View attachment 17096553


Emperor never fails to shine!


----------



## WristRookie (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## dxholdren (Sep 10, 2020)

Brand new OEM crystal installed 😍


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

SBDX011


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Nov '81 7549-7010


----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)

Still best watch ever


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tuna on the go!


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good morning….with a dusting of snow!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Tuesday!


----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)

Lepdiggums said:


> View attachment 17104980


Oh man! This is something I really would like to enjoy on my wrist!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Wednesday 🌲


----------



## dxholdren (Sep 10, 2020)

Lepdiggums said:


> View attachment 17104980


Amazing piece. I hope to find one of these beauties for my own collection


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

It’s going to be🥶 tonight!


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Little blue action today


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

-12F right now! ….. the coldest temp I have ever experienced, so far!!


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Duncan_McCloud said:


> Oh man! This is something I really would like to enjoy on my wrist!


Thanks @Duncan_McCloud 🔥🔥
They pop up on ebay every now and then. Might pay to set an alert 👍


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

dxholdren said:


> Amazing piece. I hope to find one of these beauties for my own collection


Thanks @dxholdren 🙏🙏🙏 set an ebay alert as they pop up every now and then 🥳🥳🥳


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Have a fantastic Christmas everyone, 1978 golden one just back from being servicing 🔥🔥🔥 hopefully i get another 40 plus years out of her


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Happy holidays to all, you fellow tuna people🐟


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all  lovers











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas Eve 🌲🌲


----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Love my SBBN031 but it’s a magnet for dirt getting stuck between glass and bezel.

Do any of you remove the shroud to clean at all?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Pegasus said:


> Love my SBBN031 but it’s a magnet for dirt getting stuck between glass and bezel.
> 
> Do any of you remove the shroud to clean at all?
> 
> ...


Only if it becomes hard to rotate and rinsing doesn’t clean it up. I also use a flat plastic toothpick to clean between the bezel and crystal.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Archangel FX said:


> Only if it becomes hard to rotate and rinsing doesn’t clean it up. I also use a flat plastic toothpick to clean between the bezel and crystal.


Thanks, will try the toothpick method.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Season's greetings from arnie


----------



## Bill_Mountain (Mar 8, 2021)

WristRookie said:


> View attachment 17097904


Love this strap! Can I ask where you got it?


----------



## WristRookie (Nov 30, 2021)

Bill_Mountain said:


> Love this strap! Can I ask where you got it?


It's actually a 'modded' strap. I took a blade to the original steel keepers and fed in a leather loop that I made from a spare nato. Pretty simple job as I didn't even stitch anything haha


----------



## Bill_Mountain (Mar 8, 2021)

WristRookie said:


> It's actually a 'modded' strap. I took a blade to the original steel keepers and fed in a leather loop that I made from a spare nato. Pretty simple job as I didn't even stitch anything haha


Love it!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

GFR >>>


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

011 ET >>>


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Tuna today


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Thursday!


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> Good Thursday!
> View attachment 17124457


It’s Friday! 😂 😂


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Subzero46 said:


> It’s Friday! 😂 😂
> View attachment 17124619


Hey, we caught up to yall with Friday! 😉


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Last day of the year!


----------



## nerfedup (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey guys, got myself an emperor tuna, would anyone happen to know the part# for the bezel spring? Id like to modify it to be bi-directional and id rather do it with a spare part than the original. Thanks guys!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Stardate: 202301.01


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

nerfedup said:


> Hey guys, got myself an emperor tuna, would anyone happen to know the part# for the bezel spring? Id like to modify it to be bi-directional and id rather do it with a spare part than the original. Thanks guys!


I don’t know the part number of the bezel spring, but I can say the older bi-directional bezels had a click ball and spring design. The easiest way to make yours bi-directional would be to take the bezel spring out. It would then rely on the o-ring friction to hold position. But, I guess a bezel spring could be trimmed so that you would have “detents”.

I do rotate my Grandfather Tuna bezel clockwise often, so I understand the reason you may want to make this mod 🙂


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

Why does the SBBN031 have what looks like a two-part dial with a raised section? I think a one piece dial with applied markers would look better at this price point. It always bugs me when I look at the dial on mine. I think it looks kinda cheap.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Injector said:


> Why does the SBBN031 have what looks like a two-part dial with a raised section? I think a one piece dial with applied markers would look better at this price point. It always bugs me when I look at the dial on mine. I think it looks kinda cheap.


I agree! I much more like the dial in the 015 and 017.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Grandfather Re-issue >>>


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBDX011 MARINEMASTER >>>














*


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*6159-7010 Grandfather Tuna >>>














*


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Illinoisbmx (Apr 16, 2013)

So stoked to finally be able to post this!


----------



## Peterlocal22 (Jun 3, 2021)

Does anyone know when Seiko will release the next 1,000 meter Tuna or will the never happen again?


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

2 days after, but a good photo I think


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Peterlocal22 said:


> Does anyone know when Seiko will release the next 1,000 meter Tuna or will the never happen again?


2015 came the first generation, which was available internationally, 2020 came out the current generation. Maybe 2025 will come another facelift of the core models.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

It was raining more than usual this wednesday so I wore the tuna instead of the speedmaster. Obviously no amount of rain can penetrate the speedmaster anyway, but since I haven't bicycled for far too long recently and thus not worn the tuna, I decided that was a good enough reason. A light drizzle is about as extreme as the 300m He-safe Tuna gets to see around me.


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Illinoisbmx said:


> So stoked to finally be able to post this!
> View attachment 17136558


Lookin’ good! Post often 😀. Can’t have too much tuna!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Evening!


----------



## Illinoisbmx (Apr 16, 2013)

Since I’m new to this model, is the battery change at Seiko pretty simple? That’s my only concern!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Illinoisbmx said:


> Since I’m new to this model, is the battery change at Seiko pretty simple? That’s my only concern!


Yes, Seiko can easily do it. Other reputable repair shops can do it too (but I would be selective). You should be good for another 5yrs🙂


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

After dark!


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Arnie


----------



## Illinoisbmx (Apr 16, 2013)

Archangel FX said:


> Yes, Seiko can easily do it. Other reputable repair shops can do it too (but I would be selective). You should be good for another 5yrs🙂


Awesome good to hear!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Ready for the weekend!!!


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

I caught one tuna!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

Ive got another Tuna incoming. SBBN031. this will be the one. 

ive had 7549's, sbbn033 (two times), sbbn017, and an sbbn013 Darth. 

loved them all but I think the 031 is the one for me.


----------



## Razvan Radu (Apr 23, 2014)

Cheers guys! New around here  started my love for tunas with a 017 which I stupidly sold and never found piece until I got one back  also got a 1k m one (011 ticks all my boxes design wise  ) 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

Thank you Archangel FX.

Took alittle road trip to Lowes and bought these. Best 2.99 USD purchase in a long time.....

I prefer the SKX oem strap on my Tunas and these o-rings are gamechangers. Thought about trimming the strap, but these work better as the tail curls up and around your wrist rather than sticking slightly outward if cut...


----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

Baby tuna 50th anniv srp655










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

DNARNA said:


> Thank you Archangel FX.
> 
> Took alittle road trip to Lowes and bought these. Best 2.99 USD purchase in a long time.....
> 
> ...


You’re welcome! They really do work good…. 👍🏼


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Razvan Radu said:


> Cheers guys! New around here  started my love for tunas with a 017 which I stupidly sold and never found piece until I got one back  also got a 1k m one (011 ticks all my boxes design wise  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a great tuna duo!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

It’s a golden Saturday. Gold Ocean>>>


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Razvan Radu (Apr 23, 2014)

Sunday Sun bathing 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dxholdren (Sep 10, 2020)

ProF3T said:


> 2015 came the first generation, which was available internationally, 2020 came out the current generation. Maybe 2025 will come another facelift of the core models.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The first was actually 2009 with the introduction of the SBDX011. The SBDX005 also followed that before the SBDX013 and -014 in 2015


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Sunny Sunday! ….after a lot of rain and thunder last night!


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Injector said:


> Why does the SBBN031 have what looks like a two-part dial with a raised section? I think a one piece dial with applied markers would look better at this price point. It always bugs me when I look at the dial on mine. I think it looks kinda cheap.





Lepdiggums said:


> View attachment 17136039


This is why it has the two part dial. Likely to pay homage to the ashtray design. It’s not a new thing. But I agree, looks better without it.


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

dxholdren said:


> The first was actually 2009 with the introduction of the SBDX011. The SBDX005 also followed that before the SBDX013 and -014 in 2015


I meant that since 2015, when Seiko started to push the tunas internationally, they updated the 3 core models (300m quartz, 1000m quartz and auto) at once. Before that the tunas were JDM and did not “come in waves”. I have actually a SBDX011 from November 2009. The SBDX005 was part of the “Year 2000” collection.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

That first international release used “monster” handsets on the core models….I hope they don’t do that again. I definitely prefer the original tuna DNA. But, at least the 031 still had Marinemaster on the dial.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

ProF3T said:


> I caught one tuna!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And nowadays, catching an 015 is considered a pretty good catch 😀.
It took me awhile…that’s why I also have an 031 😐


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Will SEIKO make another special edition similar to that subdued blue antimagnetic grandfather tuna you have AFX?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tickstart said:


> Will SEIKO make another special edition similar to that subdued blue antimagnetic grandfather tuna you have AFX?


That is the $63,000 question. Until there are some ‘leaks’ we don’t have a clue! 😂
But, it will be billed as the 50th Anniversary release….so hopefully it will be great!

If I had any input, it would be identical to the original Grandfather from 1975….(and to heck with “technology improvements “)


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Just Black and Silver >>>


----------



## dxholdren (Sep 10, 2020)

Archangel FX said:


> It’s a golden Saturday. Gold Ocean>>>
> View attachment 17143200
> 
> View attachment 17143201
> ...


This is a must-have for my Emperor collection. I love it every time I see this model 😍😍


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

dxholdren said:


> This is a must-have for my Emperor collection. I love it every time I see this model 😍😍


Thank you very much! I don’t have it out very often…
For your planning purposes : 😉


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

‘78 Gold Tuna today


----------



## dxholdren (Sep 10, 2020)

Snagged an SQ dial 7C46-7009 the other day. Beauty of a Tuna.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The last bit of color since the “Great Polar Vortex Freeze”!


----------

